# SAMS



## 925eastbayrider

hey everyboady from the bay
is Sams gonna be poppin this spring and summer
i kinda want to get it started up again(even know i never been there)
so we have a good plack to kick it .

also any one god pics from sams


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=429213]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

:0 

[attachmentid=429225]
[attachmentid=429226]
[attachmentid=429228]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

[attachmentid=429230]
[attachmentid=429233]


----------



## NorCalLux

ya it should be popin for the summer time again alot of folks were wantin to get it goin again


----------



## MODHOPPER

Just talked to Sam he said its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## robocon

sams club?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 19 2006, 02:48 AM~4655790
> *Just talked to Sam he said its all good  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Hey modhopper, you still got that truck? Does it still work?


----------



## EAZY_510

shit we been hittin sams an sat and some times on sun but the only ones there are us who cares if its cold as long as it dosent rain stop by that way people see that we still hang out there and the word gets passed on, shit i live down the street and when we see people we call some homois up and roll there MAYBE WILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

NICE


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 62bird

cant wait till the ride is done, i'll definetly be hitting up sams


----------



## eastbay_drop

if it dont rain saturday, we will be there. we usually go around the time the suns goin down.


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 19 2006, 09:28 PM~4662777
> *if it dont rain saturday, we will be there. we usually go around the time the suns goin down.
> *


 :thumbsup: i just gotta touch up my bumper a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

Nice I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## sideshow60

ill stop by


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

NO MORE PICS??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 20 2006, 05:49 PM~4669301
> *NO MORE PICS??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Last time I went, was after the Alameda show and it was cool.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

when to you all get out there?when do you all leve?
i wanna stop by sooner or later?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 20 2006, 07:59 PM~4670392
> *when to you all get out there?when do you all leve?
> i wanna stop by sooner or later?
> *


when we go we roll out there like around 8 and leave whenever


----------



## eastbay_drop

we dont go there at 8 do we? we just kind of go when everyone is ready, no set time. i thought it was around 6 when we go.




> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Jan 20 2006, 11:59 PM~4671231
> *when we go we roll out there like around 8 and leave whenever
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## low4life86

this is what we got in reno, it looks dead in the pic but thats cause were always the frirst dudes to roll up at about 8:30
ttt for the bay dudes


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i gonna be out there everyweekend once my cutty and you all can count on that i want to get that spot poppin.

lets make this thread the one where we all anounce when everyboady is going out

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop

i dont know, the weather is pretty shitty right now! i wish i had a top on my car :angry:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i wanna get out there homies 
how many people are out there on an average


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 21 2006, 06:20 PM~4675027
> *i wanna get out there homies
> how many people are out there on an average
> *


you going to be in the area...ride out there bro! hit me up i might meet you there :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 21 2006, 03:22 PM~4675037
> *you going to be in the area...ride out there bro! hit me up i might meet you there :biggrin:
> *


what up man hey i might be out there i dont knwo i will hit you up if i show up i gonna try and stop by for a second


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 21 2006, 01:37 AM~4672223
> *we dont go there at 8 do we? we just kind of go when everyone is ready, no set time. i thought it was around 6 when we go.
> *


around 6 but we always wait for everyone and that *always*takes bout 2 hours so 6-8 sounds right :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just rolled by at 7:45, 1 lowrider there.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 21 2006, 08:07 PM~4676880
> *just rolled by at 7:45, 1 lowrider there.
> *


olny one car was out there damn


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any more pics 
post em up homies


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 22 2006, 12:22 AM~4677929
> *olny one car was out there damn
> *


you cant be mad that no one was there if you wernt there


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 22 2006, 01:02 AM~4678311
> *you cant be mad that no one was there if you wernt there
> *


i not mad,shit homie i tried to be out there but i couldent make it.
i not tripping ne way its the middle of winter i dont knwo man i hella want to get out there sooner or later.


----------



## eastbay_drop

we went there a little late, there was 2 trucks from dukes, 2 montes, a regal, 3 caddies, and side show 60 came threw for a little while. its not much but its a good start


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 22 2006, 02:00 AM~4678415
> *we went there a little late, there was 2 trucks from dukes, 2 montes, a regal, 3 caddies, and side show 60 came threw for a little while. its not much but its a good start
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

That fight kept me home. :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 22 2006, 05:10 AM~4678424
> *That fight kept me home. :uh:
> *


the shop keeped me working.. :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 22 2006, 09:24 AM~4679475
> *the shop keeped me working.. :biggrin:
> *



no doubt!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## sideshow60

:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any pics


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Jan 22 2006, 01:54 PM~4680524
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any pics


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Guest

If just got one question.



Lets say, you are out there hopping, and the car/truck flips over, what would you say if a cop pulls up.



I know you got permission from the business owner and all, but wouldnt it be a little funny when a cop asked "what happened to that vehicle, and why is it upside down?" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2006, 01:40 AM~4684618
> *If just got one question.
> Lets say, you are out there hopping, and the car/truck flips over, what would you say if a cop pulls up.
> I know you got permission from the business owner and all, but wouldnt it be a little funny when a cop asked "what happened to that vehicle, and why is it upside down?"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THIS ALL YOU GOT TO DO
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Coast One

when the ride is ready this summer ill be making some trips out to sams for sure... hope this summer you guys can make it down to San Jose on sundays


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 22 2006, 10:24 AM~4679475
> *the shop keeped me working.. :biggrin:
> *



every time i roll by its closed


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 23 2006, 09:23 AM~4686494
> *when the ride is ready this summer ill be making some trips out to sams for sure... hope this summer you guys can make it down to San Jose on sundays
> *


SAT AT SAMS 
SUN in SAN JO
?? sound good


----------



## Coast One




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2006, 11:40 PM~4684618
> *If just got one question.
> Lets say, you are out there hopping, and the car/truck flips over, what would you say if a cop pulls up.
> I know you got permission from the business owner and all, but wouldnt it be a little funny when a cop asked "what happened to that vehicle, and why is it upside down?"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE PIGS..I MEAN THE COPS ARE COOL WITH IT, THEY HAVEN'T TRIPPED ON IT YET..
THEY SEE THAT WE HAVE A TOW TRUCK READY TO FLIP IT BACK OVER...AS LONG AS WE'RE PREPARED TO CLEAN UP OUR MESS, "THAN IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

[attachmentid=434837]


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 23 2006, 01:36 PM~4686889
> *every time i roll by its closed
> *


cause we see you around the block :0 


shop hours

5pm to 9pm we still got full time jobs.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one goin this weekend?


----------



## sideshow60

i'll stop by


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt 
fri or sat


----------



## eastbay_drop

lets do this on saturdays! anybody else goin?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

TTT


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 23 2006, 04:58 PM~4689127
> *THE PIGS..I MEAN THE COPS ARE COOL WITH IT, THEY HAVEN'T TRIPPED ON IT YET..
> THEY SEE THAT WE HAVE A TOW TRUCK READY TO FLIP IT BACK OVER...AS LONG AS WE'RE PREPARED TO CLEAN UP OUR MESS, "THAN IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!"  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=434837]
> *


I WAS THERE WHEN HE FLIPPED THAT TRUCK, SHIT WAS CRAZY, I GOT IT ON VIDEO


----------



## sideshow60

me miguel and wayne posted out there tonight. where was everyone at?


----------



## Coast One

in san jose :0 oldies concert cruise...


----------



## Coast One

ttt for sams


----------



## CHE1

I have to make time to go out there. :uh: Who ever goes should just post flicks to get everyone hyped up.


----------



## sideshow60

uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i think we are rollin thru at 7 pm see if some thing is getting started


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

put the word out 7 pm


----------



## 62bird

i would roll through in the daily but the fight is tonight


----------



## eastbay_drop

i have a wedding to go to tonight, maybe next weekend


----------



## 510sixone

if i have nothing to do ill prolly swing by


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 25 2006, 01:43 PM~4926834
> *i would roll through in the daily but the fight is tonight
> *



vargus vs.mosley
that shit is gonna be good huh homie

who you got your money on


----------



## 925eastbayrider

how was the turn out? i cant make it out there thisweekend i am getting my ride juiced
some one get some pictures


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## sideshow60

:thumbsdown:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

kids complained it was cold so we ate and bounced at about 730


----------



## 925eastbayrider

it was bad last weekend?
that sucks man i cant be out there for like 3 weeks 
after this storm ends will every one be out ridin


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i went by at 7,nobody there
went back from 8-8:30,nobody came by  

maybe when it gets a little nicer out :dunno:


----------



## sideshow60




----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one make it out last night


----------



## sideshow60

went by it was dead


----------



## Psta

I THINK WITH THE WEATHER STILL BEING SHITTY NO ONE WANTS TO COME OUT YET.
ILL START COMING THROUGH MYSELF WHEN THE WEATHER STARTS GETTING ALITTLE BETTER.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i am goin out this sat if the weather is ok
i am not juiced yet tho


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one got any pics from sams
ttt


----------



## 62bird

give it a little while......the weather should be getting better soon


----------



## CHE1

I drove by it today after work. It was during the day, but like you said can't wait until the weather changes.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 7 2006, 09:38 PM~4998822
> *I drove by it today after work.  It was during the day, but like you said can't wait until the weather changes.
> *



we should make a bay area cruize night, or something 
like every saterday

i know it is like alwase saturday but we should make it offical
any thoughts


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

if any one goes out tonight plese take some pictures


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sams Club?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 11 2006, 01:44 PM~5026833
> *Sams Club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no, its a drive-in burger place where the owner is cool with lowriders hanging out


----------



## 925eastbayrider

fuck this weather


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt where every one go


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 8 2006, 03:24 PM~5003597
> *we should make a bay area cruize night, or something
> like every saterday
> 
> i know it is like alwase saturday but we should make it offical
> any thoughts
> *


I think you are on to something. For example all the hot rod cats out here in the west bay meet at a Mcdonalds on El Camino out in Millbrea every other weekend, on the other weekends they meet out at a Carls Junior in San Mateo. They then hit El Camino after they meet. I've been there with them before, but it ain't the same if my Low Low homies aren't there.


----------



## PICAZZO

I remember about 3 years ago Sams was crackin like every weekend I even came out on Cali Swangin for like 5 seconds...... Those were the days, I'm sure that with enough effort from us All we could make it what it was back in 2002 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 12 2006, 10:58 PM~5037455
> *I think you are on to something.  For example all the hot rod cats out here in the west bay meet at a Mcdonalds on El Camino out in Millbrea every other weekend, on the other weekends they meet out at a Carls Junior in San Mateo.  They then hit El Camino after they meet.  I've been there with them before, but it ain't the same if my Low Low homies aren't there.
> *


hey once this fucked up weather gets better all the clubs and solo riders ,low low bikes should just pop up at sams and we should kick it there every weekend on saturday
we could make that our cruize night, it will be nice for a place that lowriders can kick it


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2006, 08:36 AM~5038532
> *hey once this fucked up weather gets better all the clubs and solo riders ,low low bikes should just pop up at sams and we should kick it there every weekend on saturday
> we could make that our cruize night, it will be nice for a place that lowriders can kick it
> *


One weekend in the east and one in the west. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

when the weather gets a little better starting in may... every other weekend sounds good to me.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 13 2006, 08:47 AM~5038815
> *One weekend in the east and one in the west. :biggrin:
> *


and sundays in the southbay... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sat at sams

sun in san jose

???

no fri days??

barbeque at my house once a month????

any more ideas


----------



## PICAZZO

You know living in the Peninsula we NEVER get anyone cruising out here like on El Camino in the milbrea south san francisco, daly city, area, it would be nice to once in a while have some riders out here too :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

shit i would gladly make a fue trips out to the 650 
i usete to live in pacifica.
the thing is the weather out there is horable

out here its clere and shit
Is there any BLVD KINGS out in the East bay


----------



## PICAZZO

We have a few members out in San Jose, Daly City, Colma, Sacramento and Fresno, S.S.F and Jaime the guy with the Convertible ford, stays out in the Eastbay, Yeah the weather does suck, but in May we get a few nice days out here, Hopefully we can get out to the pier this year, the tourist trip off the cars.. Kinda makes us feel like movie stars with all of the pictures being taken :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2006, 10:27 PM~5042912
> *sat at sams
> 
> sun in san jose
> 
> 
> *


sounds good to me.


----------



## PICAZZO

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt 
i hope the weather gets better soon


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 13 2006, 10:41 PM~5043468
> *We have a few members out in San Jose, Daly City, Colma, Sacramento and Fresno, S.S.F and Jaime the guy with the Convertible ford, stays out in the Eastbay, Yeah the weather does suck, but in May we get a few nice days out here, Hopefully we can get out to the pier this year, the tourist trip off the cars.. Kinda makes us feel like movie stars with all of the pictures being taken  :biggrin:
> *



I am a movie star...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 17 2006, 09:29 PM~5071897
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

anyone going out there tonight? :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 18 2006, 05:17 PM~5076259
> *anyone going out there tonight? :dunno:
> *


hey wayne u still got those back bumper guards 4 the IMPALA u were going 2 sell me 2 years ago ? it been so long u should just give them 2 me. there probley just sitting in your garage! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

is that u Glen? sorry no more impala parts  switched to caddies for a while but hopefully i'll be back in a drop :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 25 2006, 12:24 PM~5118070
> *is that u Glen? sorry no more impala parts  switched to caddies for a while but hopefully i'll be back in a drop :biggrin:
> *


that is me! how u doing homie . just messing with u . ill be at the goodguys tommrow.u know me still trying 2 get the IMPALA out . hopefuly this year. hows the CADDY.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 25 2006, 04:52 PM~5119350
> *that is me! how u doing homie . just messing with u . ill be at the goodguys tommrow.u know me still trying 2 get the IMPALA out . hopefuly this year. hows the CADDY.
> *


sold tha white big body  and a blue 1, got a 83 coupe 4 sale now. project cadi is collecting dust, but i got an impala for tha summer  maybe ill see u at goodguys
i got a hot rod to sell 2! too many projects...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## CHE1

I can't wait until the whether changes for good.


----------



## himbone

ya we need to get this going as soon as the weather turns


----------



## EAZY_510

allways down to cruze ............ill try to bring some minitruker friends :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 18 2006, 10:29 PM~4655360
> *
> [attachmentid=429230]
> [attachmentid=429233]
> *




Isn't it pretty!!!!


----------



## BayMami

Yes.....I am talking about the Green El Camino !!!!


----------



## Toro

This Elco?????


----------



## Psta

ITS GOING DOWN IN THE STACC!!!!!


----------



## Toro

mmmmmm BUUURRRGGEERRRRRSSSSS


----------



## CHE1

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 5 2006, 05:17 PM~5186114
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 1 2006, 08:51 PM~5163755
> *Isn't it pretty!!!!
> *



Yup that would be the Elco i'm refering to


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 12:30 PM~5184935
> *This Elco?????
> *



that's the one


----------



## G Style

TOMMY OF T&W WILL HAVE HIS REGULAR TABLE WERE EATS AND THE SAME MEAL 1 SAM DOG, 1 SAM BURGER , FRIES AND WASH IT DOWN WITH A LARGE DIET COKE. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 5 2006, 08:55 PM~5187353
> *TOMMY OF T&W WILL HAVE HIS REGULAR TABLE WERE EATS AND THE SAME MEAL 1 SAM DOG, 1 SAM BURGER , FRIES AND WASH IT DOWN WITH A LARGE DIET COKE. hmmmmmmmm
> *


Hey Glenn

You know me, I always stick to a winning combo


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 5 2006, 09:01 PM~5187782
> *Hey Glenn
> 
> You know me, I always stick to a winning combo
> *


just remember who won the very first HOP AT SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 5 2006, 09:09 PM~5187837
> *just remember who won the very first HOP AT SAMS  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1

I don't have any flicks of cars at sams, but I do have some old footage of some cars kissing he sky. I gotta learn how to transfer them over.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one going out tonight?????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ttt


----------



## sideshow60




----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 5 2006, 08:09 PM~5187837
> *just remember who won the very first HOP AT SAMS  :biggrin:
> *


time for me to step in:

your car may have won but......who built it? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

:0 :0 :0 :0 
cant wait till sams gets poppin again


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Apr 16 2006, 08:06 PM~5256048
> *time for me to step in:
> 
> your car may have won but......who built it? :0 :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE STILL LEARNING ( YOUNG GRASSHOPPER) you were just about cisco's age.
dont you remember after the HOP you said......SIR CAN YOU PLEASE BUY ME A ICE CREAM CONE. :roflmao: 

THAT'S RIGHT BUILT NOT BOUGHT.........T&W....  

So when you win your first ( HOP) you could take me and your dad out to DINNER!!!!!!

CATTELMAN"S............hhmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 17 2006, 07:13 PM~5262334
> *YOU ARE STILL LEARNING ( YOUNG GRASSHOPPER) you were just about cisco's age.dont you remember after the HOP you said......SIR CAN YOU PLEASE BUY ME A ICE CREAM CONE. :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S  RIGHT   BUILT NOT BOUGHT.........T&W....
> 
> So when you win your first ( HOP) you could take me and your dad out to DINNER!!!!!!
> 
> CATTELMAN"S............hhmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup people, so when does everyone plan on getting this sams thing going again?
Now everyone that says they are going to participate better participate, we gotta do it like we used to back in the dayz............. Lets try to get it crackin, and maybe we can have cali swangin come up here again, remember wayne :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

when that summer weather kick's in . it'll start jumping


----------



## 925eastbayrider

once my car gets done i be out there
i got to work bitch ass hours on saturdays 4 pm. to 1 am


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 19 2006, 08:05 PM~5276016
> *Wussup people, so when does everyone plan on getting this sams thing going again?
> Now everyone that says they are going to participate better participate, we gotta do it like we used to back in the dayz............. Lets try to get it crackin, and maybe we can have cali swangin come up here again, remember wayne :biggrin:
> *


i remember those days  from what everyones say'n it should be good, just hope ill be able to participate in some of the action!


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 19 2006, 09:26 PM~5276115
> *once my car gets done i be out there
> i got to work bitch ass hours on saturdays 4 pm. to 1 am
> *


Oh dam that really sucks! you did say 4pm to 1am, WoW!


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 17 2006, 06:13 PM~5262334
> *YOU ARE STILL LEARNING ( YOUNG GRASSHOPPER) you were just about cisco's age.
> dont you remember after the HOP you said......SIR CAN YOU PLEASE BUY ME A ICE CREAM CONE. :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S  RIGHT  BUILT NOT BOUGHT.........T&W....
> 
> So when you win your first ( HOP) you could take me and your dad out to DINNER!!!!!!
> 
> CATTELMAN"S............hhmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


how can u say cattelman's in a SAM'S topic.....haha....how bout SAM'S and ill make it a DOUBLE with cheese AND bacon haha :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 17 2006, 09:36 PM~5263643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey hey hey you were a young pup once to remember triple gold OG....a LONG time ago :0 ....just playin Pauly....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Apr 19 2006, 11:19 PM~5276700
> *hey hey hey you were a young pup once to remember triple gold OG....a LONG time ago :0 ....just playin Pauly....
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta

TTT 4 Sams!

Whats up Pauly!
wont be long till we up in tha STACC getting some fries and Shakes and chillin!


----------



## sanjo_nena408

you can still maybe go on fridays, if u get in later. or something


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Apr 19 2006, 11:16 PM~5276687
> *how can u say cattelman's in a SAM'S topic.....haha....how bout SAM'S and ill make it a DOUBLE with cheese AND bacon haha :biggrin:
> *


HEAR YEE "HEAR YEE......ARE THESE THE WORD"S OF A CHEAP SKATE!!!!!! :0 
I think PAULY should all so be getting a dinner at (CATTELMAN"S) so between ME;PAULY;TOM and yourself that"s at least a $200 meal.so start collecting your allowence!! CLEAN THE YARD ;CUT THE GRASS :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2006, 08:43 AM~5278105
> *TTT 4 Sams!
> 
> Whats up Pauly!
> wont be long till we up in tha STACC getting some fries and Shakes and chillin!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 20 2006, 05:41 PM~5282041
> *HEAR YEE "HEAR YEE......ARE THESE THE WORD"S OF A CHEAP SKATE!!!!!! :0
> I think PAULY should all so be getting a dinner at (CATTELMAN"S) so between ME;PAULY;TOM and yourself that"s at least a $200 meal.so start collecting your allowence!! CLEAN THE YARD ;CUT THE GRASS :biggrin:
> *


YEA BOY!!!! I'LL TAKE A CATTLEMAN'S CUT OF PRIME RIB W/ TWICE BAKED PATATO :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

*WHAT UP G-STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 20 2006, 08:21 PM~5282942
> *YEA BOY!!!!  I'LL TAKE A CATTLEMAN'S CUT OF PRIME RIB W/ TWICE BAKED PATATO :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget your other Homies!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

The weather looks like it's changing boys.


----------



## sideshow60

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who knows about the back in the day t&w hydro's


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:12 PM~5290151
> *who knows about the back in the day  t&w hydro's
> *


whats up 41 chev...........I DO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i was still in scool walkin home one day and here comes wally three wheelin round the corner in his impala shit was off the hook it was the first coil over set up i ever seen


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

damb im gettin old


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:20 PM~5290187
> *i was still in scool  walkin home one day  and here comes wally three wheelin round the corner  in his impala shit was off the hook  it was the first coil over set up i ever seen
> *


SAME HERE . I MET WALLY IN SAN JOSE ABOUT 15 YEARS AGO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

see now that shit was back in the day


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

my oldest kid is 16 it was before i had kids


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

pauly drove that vw bus peach that was on hit too


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:29 PM~5290235
> *see now that shit was back in the day
> *


EVER SINCE THEN . I HAD 3 CARS DONE BY T&W :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:36 PM~5290274
> *cool :thumbsup:
> *


YOU FROM THE EAST BAY .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any wayz back on topic hope the weather lets sams get started soon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

yup stack


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:39 PM~5290304
> *yup stack
> *


YOU KNOW TOMMY....WHO"S THIS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i had a lifted 1975 volvo 4 door in the late 80's


----------



## G Style

WHATS UP WAYNE :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 08:43 PM~5290328
> *i had a lifted  1975 volvo 4 door  in the late 80's
> *


i know who this is :0 i can remember the first time i saw the volvo all locked up pulling up to Kellys house it was crazy. that was back in the day


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 21 2006, 08:41 PM~5290317
> *YOU KNOW TOMMY....WHO"S THIS
> *


where you from?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

yup way back


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 21 2006, 08:45 PM~5290340
> *WHATS UP WAYNE :biggrin:
> *


 whats up Glen, its too cold to go to sams so we all came to tha topic :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:50 PM~5290366
> *where you from?
> *


FRISCO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

didnt see you in monterey


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 21 2006, 09:51 PM~5290381
> *whats up Glen, its too cold to go to sams so we all came to tha topic :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOING TO FRESNO?


----------



## sideshow60




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 21 2006, 08:49 PM~5290363
> *i know who this is :0 i can remember the first time i saw the volvo all locked up pulling up to Kellys house it was crazy. that was back in the day
> *


remember brents california butt sex truck


----------



## G Style

DIDN'T GO.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what about next weekend


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sams after tennyson sounds good


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 21 2006, 08:53 PM~5290395
> *YOU GOING TO FRESNO?
> *


no got too much goin on right now. should be at Tennison though.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Apr 21 2006, 08:53 PM~5290397
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 08:54 PM~5290403
> *remember brents california butt sex  truck
> *


yep, i wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i cant hang with the trip to fresno


----------



## G Style

I"ll be there 4 sure.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

talked to his mom a few years ago he was trying to stay out of trouble cant remember where she siad he moved too its been to long ago


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 10:02 PM~5290456
> *i cant hang with the trip to fresno
> *


 *WHAT UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 21 2006, 10:03 PM~5290470
> *WHAT UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!
> *


AAWWWWWWW SHIT ........WHAT"S CRACKIN PAULY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

fresno is like a four hundred dollar gas trip for me i did it twice last year lemoore, portland, and ,vegas ,and the cow palace


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 21 2006, 10:03 PM~5290464
> *I"ll be there 4 sure.
> *


WHAT UP G-STYLES?? YOUR NOT GOING TO GOLDDIGGERS THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im road trip burnt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up pauly


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 21 2006, 10:59 PM~5290443
> *:wave: whats up
> *


chillin.. passed by sams like half hour ago it was dead


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Apr 21 2006, 09:08 PM~5290498
> *chillin.. passed by sams like half hour ago it was dead
> *


yeh, i was going to go by but everybody just came here


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 21 2006, 10:08 PM~5290494
> *whats up pauly
> *


WHAT UP WAYNE!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 10:06 PM~5290481
> *fresno is like a four hundred dollar gas trip for me i did it twice last year  lemoore, portland,  and ,vegas ,and the cow palace
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE . FRI;SAT NIGHTS AT SAM'S IS ALMOST HERE.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

wayne i got somethin in the garage im workin on im tryin for summer next year steppin up the game


----------



## sideshow60

if its nice tomorrow ill probably post out there for a minute


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2006, 09:14 PM~5290541
> *wayne  i got somethin in the garage im workin on  im tryin for summer next year  steppin up the game
> *


 :0 any hints :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ill try to sneek out for a little bit


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hood trunk fenders and all four doors are no longer stock


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 21 2006, 10:06 PM~5290484
> *WHAT UP G-STYLES?? YOUR NOT GOING TO GOLDDIGGERS THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT . GOT A STACK OF DOLLAR BILL'S READY. :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 20 2006, 07:21 PM~5282942
> *YEA BOY!!!!  I'LL TAKE A CATTLEMAN'S CUT OF PRIME RIB W/ TWICE BAKED PATATO :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



alrite i'm done. the 3 of u at dinner is bout a seasons worth of hops :burn: ....i'll go get the penny jar....1......2.....3 :tears:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Apr 22 2006, 12:31 PM~5292374
> *alrite i'm done. the 3 of u at dinner is bout a seasons worth of hops :burn: ....i'll go get the penny jar....1......2.....3 :tears:
> *


YOU LEARN QUICKLY YOUNG GRASS(CAR)HOPPER...:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

ANYONE GOING OUT TONITE??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

maybe if its nice out


----------



## sideshow60

i'll stop by


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MILK SHAKES AT 7 30


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

alright people are out there  just came home to get my car.....


----------



## sideshow60

finally there were some rides out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 13 2006, 12:53 AM~5037848
> *I remember about 3 years ago Sams was crackin like every weekend I even came out on Cali Swangin for like 5 seconds...... Those were the days, I'm sure that with enough effort from us All we could make it what it was back in 2002 :thumbsup:
> *



I remeber those days.....Sam's was on hit!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who's going this saturday :wave:


----------



## sideshow60

ill be out there


----------



## 62bird

should be good after the tennyson show


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 25 2006, 07:12 PM~5313799
> *should be good after the tennyson show
> *


hell yeah 
i gonna be there man


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin: Last night I found my vhs tape that I made from sams in 2004, we was out there swangin in the rain, hop contest, food, everyone getting along, no shit talking, man those were the days, can't wait til my regal leaves the shop!


----------



## PICAZZO

Sam's roll call for this weekend, after low vintage's show......... Who will all be there?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2006, 08:45 AM~5316609
> *Sam's roll call for this weekend, after low vintage's show......... Who will all be there?
> *


YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THE T&W TEAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 26 2006, 09:26 AM~5317142
> *YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THE T&W TEAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sly Slick & Wicked cc

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 26 2006, 07:36 PM~5320560
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


for sure...... SAM'S got hot chocolate now.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

You know I'll be there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

:biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Sly Slick & Wicked cc_@Apr 26 2006, 09:24 PM~5321745
> *for sure...... SAM'S got hot chocolate now.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



That's what I'm talkin' about.....it's about damn time.

I feel ya there sister! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 27 2006, 04:05 PM~5327275
> *You know I'll be there.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shane 

Can you bring Sam's stick out, in case somebody wants to measure up :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 28 2006, 11:11 AM~5332994
> *Shane
> 
> Can you bring Sam's stick out, in case somebody wants to measure up  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, Ill try and get a hold of Sam. Im not sure who has it at this point. I know that Eugene is moving to Modesto, so I dont know if Sam had it or not. Ill give him a call and find out where it is. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 28 2006, 03:09 PM~5334622
> *Yeah, Ill try and get a hold of Sam. Im not sure who has it at this point. I know that Eugene is moving to Modesto, so I dont know if Sam had it or not. Ill give him a call and find out where it is.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SHANE!!!!!


----------



## G Style

I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO"S TURN IS IT TO PAY AT SAM"S ?????
IF I REMEMBER IT"S TOMMYS ......CAUSE AFTER THE SHOW I KNOW I"LL BE REAL HUNGRY :biggrin:


----------



## betterhalf64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 28 2006, 06:30 PM~5335809
> *I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO"S TURN IS IT TO PAY AT SAM"S ?????
> IF I REMEMBER IT"S TOMMYS ......CAUSE AFTER THE SHOW I KNOW I"LL BE REAL HUNGRY :biggrin:
> *


Glen, 

Cisco's waiting for his pizza still  and he'll be at the show tomorrow


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2006, 07:45 AM~5316609
> *Sam's roll call for this weekend, after low vintage's show......... Who will all be there?
> *


I'll be there :biggrin: ..maybe san jo too if the weather is nice


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@Apr 28 2006, 09:00 PM~5336577
> *Glen,
> 
> Cisco's waiting for his pizza still    and he'll be at the show tomorrow
> *


Thank"s for helping cisco to remember that i still own him a pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he was trying to use pauly for back up :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

It was a nice night kicking it with some folks from LIL. NEWSTYLEKING and RASTA you guys had me laughing all night homies. Then SAM'S runnning out of food and 
everybody looking at us like we ate it all! Wuz up to NEWSTYLEKING,BADCOMPANY,WOLF,RASTA and of course the rest of the LOW C crew that was out there. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 30 2006, 04:02 PM~5344551
> *It was a nice night kicking it with some folks from LIL. NEWSTYLEKING and RASTA you guys had  me laughing all night homies. Then SAM'S runnning out of food and
> everybody looking at us like we ate it all!  Wuz up to NEWSTYLEKING,BADCOMPANY,WOLF,RASTA and of course the rest of the LOW C crew that was out there.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Came you blame the people for giving you guys that look :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any pics??


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 30 2006, 03:26 PM~5344627
> *Came you blame the people for giving you guys that look  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN YOU GUYS?? YOU WERE IN OUR GROUP TOO..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 30 2006, 03:02 PM~5344551
> *It was a nice night kicking it with some folks from LIL. NEWSTYLEKING and RASTA you guys had  me laughing all night homies. Then SAM'S runnning out of food and
> everybody looking at us like we ate it all!  Wuz up to NEWSTYLEKING,BADCOMPANY,WOLF,RASTA and of course the rest of the LOW C crew that was out there.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THAT WAS FUUNY WHEN WE HEARD SAM'S TELLING THE PEOPLE IN THE DRIVE THRU,"WE'RE OUT OF HOTDOGS,CORNDOGS & CHICKEN", AND THEN SEEING THE PEOPLE IN THIER CAR LOOKING OUR WAY..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GUESS I'D THINK THE SAME THING WHEN I SAW A GROUP OF 6 BIG BOYS STANDING AROUND SMILING AND ALL HAPPY .... :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 30 2006, 05:00 PM~5345166
> *WHAT YOU MEAN YOU GUYS??  YOU WERE IN OUR GROUP TOO.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yup he was there, like he didn't eat. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 30 2006, 05:06 PM~5345202
> *THAT WAS FUUNY WHEN WE HEARD SAM'S TELLING THE PEOPLE IN THE DRIVE THRU,"WE'RE OUT OF HOTDOGS,CORNDOGS & CHICKEN", AND THEN SEEING THE PEOPLE IN THIER CAR LOOKING OUR WAY.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I GUESS I'D THINK THE SAME THING WHEN I SAW A GROUP OF 6 BIG BOYS STANDING AROUND SMILING AND ALL HAPPY .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 30 2006, 08:22 PM~5345814
> *Yup he was there, like he didn't eat. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Ok but, I only ate twice :dunno:.............................................Alright three times I was there for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 30 2006, 11:06 PM~5347178
> *Ok but, I only ate twice :dunno:.............................................Alright three times I was there for awhile :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 30 2006, 11:06 PM~5347178
> *Ok but, I only ate twice :dunno:.............................................Alright three times I was there for awhile :biggrin:
> *


Maybe had you gotten your burrito at the show more people would've eaten at Sam's.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

*FatBurger*>Sam's :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 1 2006, 04:37 PM~5351678
> *Maybe had you gotten your burrito at the show more people would've eaten at Sam's.
> *


NO NOT REALLY, HE STILL WOULD HAVE EATEN THE SAME AMOUNT OF FOOD AT SAMS........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 1 2006, 04:45 PM~5351731
> *NO NOT REALLY, HE STILL WOULD HAVE EATEN THE SAME AMOUNT OF FOOD AT SAMS........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He had two of Alex's healthy burritos and that made him more hungry! Kinda like chummin the waters.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 1 2006, 04:52 PM~5351776
> *He had two of Alex's healthy burritos and that made him more hungry! Kinda like chummin the waters.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 1 2006, 05:52 PM~5351776
> *He had two of Alex's healthy burritos and that made him more hungry! Kinda like chummin the waters.
> *


Hey those burritos were off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 09:06 PM~5353723
> *Hey those burritos were off the hook :biggrin:
> *


ANY THING YOU EAT IS OFF THE HOOK!!! :0


----------



## himbone

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 1 2006, 09:51 PM~5354135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



God Damb!!!!!!!!!!! In my book :thumbsup: for doing it on the street and not just in the pit!!!!!!!!!! Real Shit.


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 2 2006, 01:57 AM~5355165
> *God Damb!!!!!!!!!!! In my book  :thumbsup: for doing it on the street and not just in the pit!!!!!!!!!!  Real Shit.
> *


----------



## sideshow60

is anyone entering the Arroyo show this saturday? :dunno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 2 2006, 07:40 PM~5359923
> *is anyone entering the Arroyo show this saturday? :dunno:
> *


got any more info
on that what time


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 1 2006, 05:01 PM~5351825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY PAULY.....WHEN YOU GONNA SEND ME THOSE PIC"S OF YOU KNOW WHO ????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 2 2006, 09:47 PM~5360202
> *HEY PAULY.....WHEN YOU GONNA SEND ME THOSE PIC"S OF YOU KNOW WHO ?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

Those pics are in the private collection :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 2 2006, 09:38 PM~5360467
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> Those pics are in the private collection :biggrin:
> *


IT AINT FUN IF THE HOMIES CANT HAVE NONE :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by himbone+May 1 2006, 09:51 PM~5354135-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 10:44 PM~5341741
> * as far as the gas hoppin goes it is alot easier to get it up while hitting the gas.
> *



Doesn't look any higher on the gas then it did in the pit.


----------



## PICAZZO

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 2 2006, 09:42 PM~5360169
> *got any more info
> on that what time
> *


arroyo high school this saturday 9-3


----------



## sideshow60

:dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hummm sams after party?????????


----------



## G Style

BRING SAMS 2 THE T.O.P. uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 8 2006, 09:09 PM~5394162
> *BRING SAMS 2 THE T.O.P. uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey armando we got to roll out when my car gets back from juice huh


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 9 2006, 03:55 PM~5398321
> *hey armando we got to roll out when my car gets back from juice huh
> *


For sure homie, sounds like a plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 8 2006, 09:09 PM~5394162
> *BRING SAMS 2 THE T.O.P. uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any one going tonight


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

we'll be out there! bring something you guys never seen b4!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

people were out last night and tonight looks nice


----------



## 925eastbayrider

take pics homie


----------



## PICAZZO

Hey Wayne post some pics if you get a chance bro thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Got a few pics. from GSTYLE that Iam going to post up in a while.


Stay Tuned! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Arriving at Sam's after the Low Vintage Show!















Getting the munchies!!! :biggrin: Ordering a Sam's burger.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: 

















































NEWSTYLEKING GETTING THE MEASURING STICK OUT!!!! :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 13 2006, 10:36 PM~5424841
> *take pics homie
> *


sorry guys nobody was there last night, i'll try to get some next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 14 2006, 07:41 PM~5429518
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING GETTING THE MEASURING STICK OUT!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 14 2006, 09:51 PM~5430152
> *sorry guys nobody was there last night, i'll try to get some next weekend :biggrin:
> *


oh its all good

i hope i be out there soon guys


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: 


















































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 





























































Rasta and J posting at SAM'S


----------



## G Style

GOOD JOB WITH THE PICS....HUSTLER ON THE GO!!



YOU HAVE DONE WELL MY SON.. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

GOOD JOB WITH THE PICS....HUSTLER ON THE GO!!



YOU HAVE DONE WELL MY SON.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

JIMMY TWO TIMES!!! EDUBB NEW NICKNAME FOR YOU.


----------



## G Style

THIS SHIT FROZE......DOUBLE REPLY :banghead:


----------



## Hustler on the go

THAT'S ALL I HAVE. PHOTOS PROVIDER FROM GSTYLE, POSTING WAS DONE BY HUSTLER ON THE GO!!! :biggrin: 



TILL NEXT TIME.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 15 2006, 05:15 PM~5434255
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasta and J posting at SAM'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE HOMEBOY IN THE RED SHIRT........THATS RASTA E..HE ATE THE LAST 2 HOT DOG"S
AT SAM"S AFTER THAT HE WENT A CROSS THE STREET AND BOUGHT A PACK OF SPAM AND TOLD SAM TO COOK IT.......mmmmmm :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 15 2006, 08:31 PM~5435243
> *SEE HOMEBOY IN THE RED SHIRT........THATS RASTA E..HE ATE THE LAST 2 HOT DOG"S
> AT SAM"S AFTER THAT HE WENT A CROSS THE STREET AND BOUGHT A PACK OF SPAM AND TOLD SAM TO COOK IT.......mmmmmm :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I heard customers going threw drive thru were after him for eating the last two .





:roflmao:


----------



## betterhalf64

Little Cisco :thumbsup:

T&W 
Representing in all different sizes


----------



## CHE1

:0 I have to get out to Sams.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@May 15 2006, 08:47 PM~5435331
> *Little Cisco  :thumbsup:
> 
> T&W
> Representing in all different sizes
> 
> 
> *


DAM........LITTLE CISCO BEEN HANGING AROUND SAM"S LATELY !!.....IM GONNA HAVE TO STOP GOING THERE . HE MIGHT ASK ME ...WERE"S MY MONEY AY!! :0


----------



## Toro

damn..I want a burger from Sam's....and some fries.....and a shake.....and a corn dog....and.....................


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 16 2006, 06:28 PM~5441061
> *damn..I want a burger from Sam's....and some fries.....and a shake.....and a corn dog....and.....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dacheese82

:thumbsup:


----------



## sideshow60

anyone going this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 17 2006, 05:04 PM~5447093
> *anyone going this weekend? :dunno:
> *


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2006, 06:07 PM~5447105
> *
> *


 to sams
:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

Tom,tell Veno to get a haircut!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 17 2006, 05:12 PM~5447445
> *to sams
> :thumbsup:
> *


gunna rain


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

anybody going out to sams tonight?


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@May 19 2006, 08:09 PM~5460892
> *anybody going out to sams tonight?
> *


Its raining.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Bacon-Cheese Burger does sound good right about now...


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

not were i'm at :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 18 2006, 07:44 AM~5449860
> *Tom,tell Veno to get a haircut!!
> *



I have been telling both Bert and Vino to get hair cuts and loose weight :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Tom I talked to Sam and he said no more freebiez your going to make him go bankrupt and he what your social # to claim on his taxes. :rofl:


----------



## sideshow60

anyone gonna be out there tonite?


----------



## himbone

MIGHT TAKE A DIP OUT WITH THE IMPALA


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 20 2006, 04:32 PM~5464740
> *anyone gonna be out there tonite?
> *


if you sell your car your not allowed to go there anymore :angry: 

j/p :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 20 2006, 10:16 PM~5465831
> *if you sell your car your not allowed to go there anymore :angry:
> 
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


but i still have it


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 20 2006, 09:26 PM~5465880
> *but i still have it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 20 2006, 01:46 AM~5462065
> *Tom I talked to Sam and he said no more freebiez your going to make him go bankrupt and he what your social # to claim on his taxes. :rofl:
> *



Don't Hate because you are on a 2 Burger limit and I have the Super size Family package :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 21 2006, 11:50 AM~5467729
> *Don't Hate because you are on a 2 Burger limit and I have the Super size Family package  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hey Tommy it was cool meeting you last night


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 21 2006, 11:50 AM~5467729
> *Don't Hate because you are on a 2 Burger limit and I have the Super size Family package  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I THOUGHT I WAS FAMILY??...YOU NEVER BOUGHT ME A CHEESEBURGER.. :tears:


----------



## uso4vida

I think that Sam's is gonna be off the hook on Jun 18th


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 21 2006, 02:15 PM~5468176
> *I THOUGHT I WAS FAMILY??...YOU NEVER BOUGHT ME A CHEESEBURGER.. :tears:
> *


YOU HAD ONE TOO MANY LAST NIGHT GSTYLE AT OUR C.C MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## Sly Slick & Wicked cc

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 18 2006, 06:44 AM~5449860
> *Tom,tell Veno to get a haircut!!
> *



everyone has told him to cut his hair or at least comb it . I even offered to pay for his hair cut.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 21 2006, 02:19 PM~5468194
> *I think that Sam's is gonna be off the hook on Jun 18th
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight

do they still have hops there on sat nights anymore? if so when is the next one, i wouldnt mind taken a dip out there again


----------



## uso4vida




----------



## Hustler on the go

..


----------



## Hustler on the go

TTT FOR SAM'S :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

THIS HERE SOME OLD SKOOL SHIT !! ....THE PRE BIRTH OF T & W...LATE 80'S :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 24 2006, 09:29 PM~5491240
> *THIS HERE SOME OLD SKOOL SHIT !! ....THE PRE BIRTH OF T & W...LATE 80'S  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 24 2006, 10:29 PM~5491240
> *THIS HERE SOME OLD SKOOL SHIT !! ....THE PRE BIRTH OF T & W...LATE 80'S  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you do Glenn decided to clean your room? :0 

That is 1988 Lowrider Mag


----------



## PICAZZO

sams is the shit!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2006, 02:01 PM~5495576
> *sams is the shit!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I SECOND THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 24 2006, 08:29 PM~5491240
> *THIS HERE SOME OLD SKOOL SHIT !! ....THE PRE BIRTH OF T & W...LATE 80'S  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 22 2006, 09:14 PM~5477625
> *do they still have hops there on sat nights anymore? if so when is the next one, i wouldnt mind taken a dip out there again
> *


Nope, I dont work swing shift anymore and cant spend every day going shop to shop to get sponsors. No money, no hop. I have been working on a couple ideas, but it will take some time to get it all figured out. :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

T T T ...


----------



## sideshow60

just got back from sams. met a couple homies from carnales customs and homeboy from lifes finest. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 28 2006, 09:18 PM~5511675
> *just got back from sams. met a couple homies from carnales customs and homeboy from lifes finest. :thumbsup:
> *


who was there from lifes finest?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt :biggrin: Sams this weekend???? I might have the Lincoln out there. Maybe!!


----------



## sideshow60

sup shane you know im down. holla at me im there.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just call me guys :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

TTT


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 6 2006, 09:07 PM~5564814
> *ttt :biggrin: Sams this weekend???? I might have the Lincoln out there. Maybe!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 6 2006, 10:07 PM~5564814
> *ttt :biggrin: Sams this weekend???? I might have the Lincoln out there. Maybe!!
> *


You won't bring the Lincoln out, gas prices haven't gone down that much :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 6 2006, 09:07 PM~5564814
> *ttt :biggrin: Sams this weekend???? I might have the Lincoln out there. Maybe!!
> *


 :0 He's alive


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 9 2006, 09:35 PM~5583222
> *You won't bring the Lincoln out, gas prices haven't gone down that much  :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Gas Prices are high, but I'll do it for the sake of Sams. (that and I miss having a car to cruise) :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 10 2006, 12:34 AM~5583947
> *:0  He's alive
> *


I aint dead........yet!!!!!


----------



## Bad Company 64

Anybody plan on hanging out at Sam's tonight? :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 10 2006, 04:00 PM~5586039
> *Anybody plan on hanging out at Sam's tonight?  :wave:
> *


The Lincoln will be there!!!! Daytons and all. :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

he wasent lying i saw the lincoln with my own eyes :around: :around:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

WUZ UP WITH SAM'S ANYBODY HITTING IT UP ON THE WEEKENDS??


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i gonna be out there soon


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 23 2006, 03:19 PM~5658163
> *i gonna be out there soon
> *


Good to hear that Tony, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the ride.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

me eather man i picking it up on thursday


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 24 2006, 04:09 PM~5662710
> *me eather man i picking it up on thursday
> *


ahhh so excited!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

anyone else going out to sams? i'll be out there


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ill swing by :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

GOTTA BRING SAM"S TO THE TOP..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

I went out to SAM'S late last night to get a bite to eat :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 93 fleetwood




----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 2 2006, 10:29 PM~5706087
> *I went out to SAM'S late last night to get a bite to eat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



***Covers my eyes**** :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Company 64

Hey Jimmy

Ready to come out and play at SAM's this Saturday night :wave:


----------



## betterhalf64

TTT


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 2 2006, 10:29 PM~5706087
> *I went out to SAM'S late last night to get a bite to eat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didn't know SAMS was serving those kind of burgers now :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 5 2006, 10:24 PM~5722273
> *I didn't know SAMS was serving those kind of burgers now :cheesy:
> *



Breast are on the VIP menu :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 5 2006, 09:35 PM~5722366
> *Breast are on the VIP menu  :biggrin:
> *


I'D LOVE TO MAKE MY DIRTY COMMENTS BUT..... I KNOW WHO THEY BELONG TOO.... :0


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 5 2006, 09:47 PM~5722455
> *I'D LOVE TO MAKE MY DIRTY COMMENTS BUT..... I KNOW WHO THEY BELONG TOO.... :0
> *


ME TO.................WHO"S THEY??????........ :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 5 2006, 09:49 PM~5722476
> *ME TO.................WHO"S THEY??????........ :biggrin:
> *



THE TWINS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey is anyone going out tommrow night


----------



## sideshow60

ill be out there when i get back from modesto


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

anyone going tonite?


----------



## sideshow60

it was hella dead tonite


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

we were there from about 9-9:45


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## G Style

:wave: BIG WALLY..............GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN........... :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 13 2006, 06:35 PM~5769325
> *:wave: BIG WALLY..............GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN........... :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! NOW THIS PIC IS TRIPLE O.G. :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 13 2006, 06:45 PM~5769387
> *YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!  NOW THIS PIC IS TRIPLE O.G. :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF YOU NOTICE THE AREA CODE THAT"S WHEN 510 USED TO BE 415....OG LIKE FUCK!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 13 2006, 07:35 PM~5769325
> *:wave: BIG WALLY..............GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN........... :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Big Wally back in 83 :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

I still have one of his mix *tapes*


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Well since were postin Midnite Sensations Cars....


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 13 2006, 11:38 PM~5770824
> *Well since were postin Midnite Sensations Cars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My old 85 Cutlas back in 86 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

Anybody down to hop at Sam's tonight :wave:


----------



## G Style

PEE WEE..........1990.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

I have _Real_ pictures, not magazine covers. :roflmao:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Not sure who this was or where he ever disapeared to... :cheesy:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

One of T&W's _South City_ installs. (You were too young to remember this one Glen) :cheesy:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Blue Thunder in its prime.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Old School right thurrrr.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Another T&W ride!


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

FBSS, Double Diamond w/Forward tilt AND a 4X4. :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn thoes pics are tight


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whats up for sams a few rides tonight whats up for saturday any one going


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

we were there last night, anyone going tonight? :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE

everyone come down to sj we meeting up at sjbj at 9


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5821687
> *everyone come down to sj we meeting up at sjbj at 9
> *


STORY AND WHITE , WE HAD A REALLY GOOD TURNOUT LAST WEEK. HOPE TO SEE TA'LL OUT THERE


----------



## G Style

TAKE SAM"S TO THE TOP.................................................


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 24 2006, 05:07 PM~5834345
> *TAKE SAM"S TO THE TOP.................................................
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 22 2006, 09:38 AM~5821663
> *we were there last night, anyone going tonight? :dunno:
> *


Nobody goes to Sam's on a Friday nite except Hot Rods and don't you belong on Castro Valley Blvd anyways? :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

SAM'S This sunday..... who is down ???????????


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 26 2006, 08:30 AM~5845207
> *SAM'S This sunday..... who is down ???????????
> *


I sent a text to everyone on my phone list......We definately gonna be there!!!!!!!!
This sunday the 30th of July at 6 pm!


----------



## Coast One

ill see whats up, if anyone wants to roll.


----------



## lowriv1972

I'll be there, I have to put the rims back on the Lincoln. MAybe Someone will want to hop......Tom????? :biggrin: 

I hate to be the police, but please remember no loud stereo's, Sam has gotten a few phone calls about it.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 26 2006, 06:55 AM~5844773
> *Nobody goes to Sam's on a Friday nite except Hot Rods and don't you belong on Castro Valley Blvd anyways? :cheesy:
> *


Hold it now, Sams doesnt discriminate. Friday night is for anyone who wants to come. Hot Rods, Customs or LoLows. I am there every Friday night and we were trying to have Friday nights be Hot Rod Nights, but even then it didnt matter if LoLows showed up.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 26 2006, 06:55 AM~5844773
> *Nobody goes to Sam's on a Friday nite except Hot Rods and don't you belong on Castro Valley Blvd anyways? :cheesy:
> *


Hold it now, Sams doesnt discriminate. Friday night is for anyone who wants to come. Hot Rods, Customs or LoLows. I am there every Friday night and we were trying to have Friday nights be Hot Rod Nights, but even then it didnt matter if LoLows showed up.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 26 2006, 06:55 AM~5844773
> *Nobody goes to Sam's on a Friday nite except Hot Rods and don't you belong on Castro Valley Blvd anyways? :cheesy:
> *


shouldnt you be driving a mini truck, oh wait you still are :0 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Bay Area Bosses will be there! Hopefully the whole club!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 26 2006, 04:02 PM~5847880
> *shouldnt you be driving a mini truck, oh wait you still are :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

Talked to Bay Boss 63 and he mentioned that there will be at least 5 or more clubs striking though .... so once again it is going down ..... THIS SUNDAY AT 6PM .....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 26 2006, 04:02 PM~5847880
> *shouldnt you be driving a mini truck, oh wait you still are :0  :biggrin:
> *


Except now it says T&W Hydraulics not Glamourous Life...


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 26 2006, 04:02 PM~5847880
> *shouldnt you be driving a mini truck, oh wait you still are :0  :biggrin:
> *


It may look like a Mini-truck but it rides on a fully wrapped 63 convertable frame underneath...."Point Proven"


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 26 2006, 03:10 PM~5847564
> *Hold it now, Sams doesnt discriminate. Friday night is for anyone who wants to come.
> *


Shane, relax night watchman.
:rofl:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 27 2006, 04:29 PM~5854452
> *Except now it says T&W Hydraulics not Glamourous Life...
> *


shouldnt it have hydraulics then???? :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 27 2006, 04:33 PM~5854482
> *It may look like a Mini-truck but it rides on a fully wrapped 63 convertable frame underneath...."Point Proven"
> *


if it has a 63 frame underneath i would check to be sure its "fully" wrapped :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 27 2006, 10:03 PM~5856513
> *shouldnt it have hydraulics then???? :dunno:
> *


_RED'S_Hydraulics does bags, Hoppo's Hydraulics does Bags, Homies Hydraulics does bags even your boy in Sala does bags and the list goes on and on. You have to look beyond a name nowadays...get with the times Son.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 27 2006, 10:07 PM~5856540
> *if it has a 63 frame underneath i would check to be sure its "fully" wrapped :0  :scrutinize:
> *


**Raises the lift and checks**- Yep, its fully wrapped. Body mounts even matched up too.


----------



## SJDEUCE

for t&w team  


OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....






I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE.... 

BUT......................IF YOU WIN YOU GOTTA GO DIPPIN AFTER...AFTER WE SEE YOU DIPPIN YOU CAN COLLECT THE MONEY.....THE SAME NIGHT IS BLVD. NIGHT 
IF YOU BREAK A BALL JOINT OR SOMETHING DURING THE HOP...THAT'S ON YOU TO FIX IT AND GO DIPPPIN.....IF YOU CANT" THE NEXT GUY WILL COLLECT THE MONEY THE REASON WE GOT THIS RULE IS GOTTA BE A STREET CAR. ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL ME 408 705 5596 CHINGON


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 28 2006, 08:24 AM~5857981
> *for t&w team
> OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> 
> BUT......................IF YOU WIN YOU GOTTA GO DIPPIN AFTER...AFTER WE SEE YOU DIPPIN YOU CAN COLLECT THE MONEY.....THE SAME NIGHT IS BLVD. NIGHT
> IF YOU BREAK A BALL JOINT OR SOMETHING DURING THE HOP...THAT'S ON YOU TO FIX IT AND GO DIPPPIN.....IF YOU CANT" THE NEXT GUY WILL COLLECT THE MONEY  THE REASON WE GOT THIS RULE IS GOTTA BE A STREET CAR.  ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL ME 408 705 5596 CHINGON
> *



Good looking out  

See you there :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5860386
> *Good looking out
> 
> See you there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So, you bring the Elco out to play on Sunday???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## *1LOWSUV*




----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 28 2006, 03:46 PM~5860386
> *Good looking out
> 
> See you there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

how did it go last night?


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 30 2006, 09:42 AM~5868192
> *how did it go last night?
> *


Last Night???  I thought folks were coming out tonite.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 30 2006, 11:34 AM~5868580
> *Last Night???   I thought folks were coming out tonite.
> *


Yeah it is tonight, just got confirmation,
Who else is planning on going out there??


----------



## himbone

i guess ill go wrench on the impala and bring it on out


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 30 2006, 03:28 PM~5869402
> *i guess ill go wrench on the impala and bring it on out
> *



thats the best thig you said all dam day :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

hey himbone thats a nice 64 VERT you got there buddY................. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jul 31 2006, 08:04 AM~5873569
> *hey himbone thats a nice 64 VERT you got there buddY................. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HIMBONE...... YOU PICKED UP A VERT?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jul 31 2006, 08:04 AM~5873569
> *hey himbone thats a nice 64 VERT you got there buddY................. :biggrin:
> *


i hope that burn out didnt scare you little buddy :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

It was a great turnout! A lot of cars and people showed up! There was some knuckle heads getting Hyphy but they eventually calmed down. I guess Sam was upset cause they were blasting their stereos and ghost riding their whips! Hahaha! I could tell everyone was like :uh: and some people wanted to :machinegun: them but it was hella coo!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

fuck man i got this topic started and i havend even brought out my cutlass yet 
whatever i will get out soon


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

good turnout, most people there in a while :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 31 2006, 01:11 PM~5875594
> *  I guess Sam was upset cause they were blasting their stereos and ghost riding their whips!  Hahaha!
> *


Youngsters need to show alittle more respect to the Man that lets them hang out at his establishment.


----------



## locs_650

TTT .... Are we going to do it again this Sunday????


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 31 2006, 05:42 PM~5877568
> *Youngsters need to show alittle more respect to the Man that lets them hang out at his establishment.
> *


YEA....WERE WAS OFFICER SHANE AT WHEN YOU NEED HIM............ :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 2 2006, 11:10 PM~5892851
> *TTT .... Are we going to do it again this Sunday????
> *


Lets do It  i'm down :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 2 2006, 10:22 PM~5893343
> *Lets do It   i'm down :biggrin:
> *


where were you last weekend? you missed my new rides debue


----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Fuck it......I`ll be there this sunday again! I dont know if I`ll take the cutty though. Maybe the Lac or even the Impala!


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 3 2006, 12:56 PM~5896249
> *Fuck it......I`ll be there this sunday again!  I dont know if I`ll take the cutty though.  Maybe the Lac or even the Impala!
> *



i might SCRAPE by...........lol you werent that one in the drop top cutty were you ?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 3 2006, 12:56 PM~5896249
> *Fuck it......I`ll be there this sunday again!  I dont know if I`ll take the cutty though.  Maybe the Lac or even the Impala!
> *


What are you doing to the Cutty? If i don't take the Monte then i will have to take the 5.toes ..... or even the dodgepatas..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT for SAM's this sunday


----------



## locs_650

TTT on this Friday morning


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one goin out tonight??


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 4 2006, 01:26 PM~5903032
> *any one goin out tonight??
> *


can't working a 15 hour day today .... see you out there sunday though ....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 4 2006, 12:26 PM~5903032
> *any one goin out tonight??
> *


enchanted creations is usually there on friday nights.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 4 2006, 05:43 PM~5904739
> *enchanted creations is usually there on friday nights.
> *


around what time do people start to show up?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2006, 04:45 PM~5904748
> *around what time do people start to show up?
> *


ttt


----------



## CadillacKidd

ttt 4 2nite


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

went to get something to eat last night and there were some people there.


----------



## locs_650

Lets try again for sunday or maybe satuday .... what would be better for everyone a saturday or sunday? there were a good amount of people last night ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650

TTT for the night


----------



## locs_650

For those who hit Sam's up ... lets do it big and pick a day and everyone head out there .... there are enough low lows to fill that parking lot and the one across the street .... 

So what do people think Saturday or Sunday ?


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 3 2006, 12:00 PM~5896274
> *i might SCRAPE by...........lol you werent that one in the drop top cutty were you ?
> *


Naw.....I was in the white cutty! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 3 2006, 12:03 PM~5896287
> *What are you doing to the Cutty? If i don't take the Monte then i will have to take the 5.toes ..... or even the dodgepatas.....  :biggrin:
> *


Extending the A-arms and putting in the new ball joints! But I`ll wait.....


----------



## locs_650

So after our meeting Sunday Bay Boss 63 we are heading out to Sam's .... 

So we will be there Sunday ... who else is down to post up Sunday?


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

Now here is a video that shows what Sams use to be like. This is how we need to be doin it, BIG. This was back when you couldnt find a parking spot in the car wash or the bank and you had to park across the street. It also has footage of Overfelt and Gods Creation shows from San Jose. My boy Simon wrote the song, the beats and made the video. Check it out and lets see if we can get SAMS popin again. :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 9 2006, 04:46 PM~5935760
> *Now here is a video that shows what Sams use to be like. This is how we need to be doin it, BIG. This was back when you couldnt find a parking spot in the car wash or the bank and you had to park across the street. It also has footage of Overfelt and Gods Creation shows from San Jose. My boy Simon wrote the song, the beats and made the video. Check it out and lets see if we can get SAMS popin again.  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 9 2006, 05:46 PM~5935760
> *Now here is a video that shows what Sams use to be like. This is how we need to be doin it, BIG. This was back when you couldnt find a parking spot in the car wash or the bank and you had to park across the street. It also has footage of Overfelt and Gods Creation shows from San Jose. My boy Simon wrote the song, the beats and made the video. Check it out and lets see if we can get SAMS popin again.  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *


Song tight as fuck ..... 

Video off the hook .... 

How can we all come together and get something like this crackin again? I hear allot about how Sam's used to pop .... why not get it poppin again? Season's going to be over soon when the bad weather starts why not go out of this season big .....


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

when is all that footage from? i notice the spot where the cop turned at still had a tacobell there.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Aug 9 2006, 05:18 PM~5935970
> *when is all that footage from? i notice the spot where the cop turned at still had a tacobell there.
> *



The footage was from about 5 or 6 years ago when I threw the first hop. There is also some footage from after a show when Cali Swangin was there taking footage.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup: nice video


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 9 2006, 05:15 PM~5935955
> *Song tight as fuck .....
> 
> Video off the hook ....
> 
> How can we all come together and get something like this crackin again? I hear allot about how Sam's used to pop .... why not get it poppin again? Season's going to be over soon when the bad weather starts why not go out of this season big .....
> *



ITs hard bro, no one wants to hop for free anymore and I havent had the time to look for sponsors. I was just talking to an old school cat today, and he told me that another old school cat was selling all his 63 parts, because "there is no where to cruise". I tried to explain that Sams can pop if everyone comes out. the real sad thing is, he lives just down the street from Sams. No one gets the fact that we have it in cool with the Police as long as everyone acts cool and its somewhere to kick it with out the problems. I will be there this saturday and we'll see who comes out.


----------



## locs_650

OK i will be there saturday and sunday ....


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 9 2006, 05:23 PM~5936003
> *The footage was from about 5 or 6 years ago when I threw the first hop. There is also some footage from after a show when Cali Swangin was there taking footage.
> *


HEY SHANE.......IS THAT MY 63 RAG IN THE BEGINNING OF THE VIDEO..ITS BEEN ABOUT 5 YEARS SINCE I DROVE MY SHIT.................. :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 9 2006, 08:21 PM~5937583
> *HEY SHANE.......IS THAT MY 63 RAG IN THE BEGINNING OF THE VIDEO..ITS BEEN ABOUT 5 YEARS SINCE I DROVE MY SHIT.................. :0
> *


Honestely G, Im not sure. I will see if I can get a copy of the original footage from Simon.


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## 67VERT

Glad to see you guy's trying to bring back SAM'S........ :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacKidd

ttt 4 the weekend


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey guys what time is every on egoing out Tommrow.??
like 530-600??


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 11 2006, 10:58 PM~5951923
> *hey guys what time is every on egoing out Tommrow.??
> like 530-600??
> *



Im heading out there around 7 or 7:30. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cool any boady else coming out tonight?


----------



## Droop$

here u go fellas :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one elase heading out tonight?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 12 2006, 04:08 PM~5954502
> *any one elase heading out tonight?
> *


I made a few phone calls, but no guarantees.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i guess we will have to see?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE AT 6  :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 12 2006, 05:32 PM~5954402
> *here u go fellas  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *


WHO SINGS THAT?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 12 2006, 04:56 PM~5954736
> *ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE AT 6   :biggrin:
> *


tight


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 12 2006, 04:30 PM~5954637
> *I made a few phone calls, but no guarantees.
> *


I DIDN"T GET A PHONE CALL............ :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 12 2006, 05:57 PM~5954859
> *I DIDN"T GET A PHONE CALL............ :biggrin:
> *



Sorry bro, I havent made it to the G's yet on my phone. Ill hit you up. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 12 2006, 04:59 PM~5954744
> *WHO SINGS THAT?
> *


Its by this cat that use to go by the name MR EVL.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

any1 going to sams yet? i'm going to take a ride :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 12 2006, 04:59 PM~5954744
> *WHO SINGS THAT?
> *


My Primo put that together I'll see if I can get you a copy


----------



## 925eastbayrider

on the way to sams i ran in to some DUKES


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider

mine and Cadillac Heavens cars parked


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Popey NWK's 64 sitting hella clene


----------



## 925eastbayrider

dukes and and nother bel air.

sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

nice pics.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 12 2006, 10:33 PM~5956161
> *nice pics.
> *


hey popey it was nice meeting you out there tonight


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

it was a good turnout tonight, more people showed up as the night went along. i heard a lot of people are going back tomorrow


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any one coming out tonight?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 13 2006, 02:03 AM~5956638
> *hey popey it was nice meeting you out there tonight
> *


nice meeting you too 925! you going out tonight?


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup everyone me and my homie Jaime stopped by yesterday it was koo, havnt seen sams have a crowd in a long time, wussup wayne call me up if its got a good turn around tonight


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

any1 going out to night? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i just heared that some cars will be comming down from the antioch/concord area. people are talking like there will be a good turnout tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

sounds good to me ill be there   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2006, 01:27 PM~5959153
> *Wussup everyone me and my homie Jaime stopped by yesterday it was koo, havnt seen sams have a crowd in a long time, wussup wayne call me up if its got a good turn around tonight
> *


hey what time were you there?
come out tonight homie?


----------



## Bivos 64

Hey regal king next time you guys go out to sams let me know and will make a run out your way i know san jose would like to get out for awhile. SAN JOSE BLVDKING CAR CLUB


----------



## 925eastbayrider

went out tonight some cool shit 

To many Donks tho


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 13 2006, 05:22 PM~5960214
> *hey what time were you there?
> come out tonight homie?
> *


Around 9 to 930 

NEXT WEEKEND BLVD NIGHTS SAN JOSE :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Aug 13 2006, 07:36 PM~5961085
> *Hey regal king next time you guys go out to sams let me know and will make a run out your way i know san jose would like to get out for awhile.                                                                                                                                  SAN JOSE BLVDKING CAR CLUB
> *


SURE THING BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTT for a good show up this weekend ....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2006, 10:46 AM~5964838
> *TTT for a good show up this weekend ....
> *


THAT WAS YOU IN THE LS MONTE?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2006, 12:49 PM~5965669
> *THAT WAS YOU IN THE LS MONTE?
> *


The Gold one .... Yeah .... What day did you see me there? What were you in?


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2006, 01:22 PM~5965950
> *The Gold one .... Yeah .... What day did you see me there? What were you in?
> *


Yeah wayne told me you was da one organizing this sams thing :thumbsup:
Nice ride homie, keep reppin dat >650<

My ride in the shop but will be out soon


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2006, 09:02 PM~5969075
> *Yeah wayne told me you was da one organizing this sams thing :thumbsup:
> Nice ride homie, keep reppin dat >650<
> 
> My ride in the shop but will be out soon
> *


Yeah me and bay boss 63 are trying to get it crackin again since there are so many low low's in the area and i know not everyone wants to drive to San Jose .... I was talking to Shane and he was saying that the cops don't trip either and as long as we keep it cool then we can kick it there .... plus the food is grubbin .... Wayne is cool folks too .... 

Born and raised in San Mateo ... i will rep the 650 till the day i die ..... 

Cool mayne ... can't wait to see it ....


----------



## PICAZZO

Yeah it used to be crackin out there like 4 yrs ago I mean crackin, wayne made his mark there, cops is koo as hell, people all good people, love it out there.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2006, 10:17 PM~5969684
> *Yeah it used to be crackin out there like 4 yrs ago I mean crackin, wayne made his mark there, cops is koo as hell, people all good people, love it out there.
> *


I MADE A MARK THERE TO....... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## locs_650

Who from the East Bay is heading down to the KOS this saturday? Wondering if people want to meet at Sam's and we all head down together .... in a big group ..... let me know what everyone thinks..... around 2:30 or 3 .....


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5971878
> *Who from the East Bay is heading down to the KOS this saturday? Wondering if people want to meet at Sam's and we all head down together .... in a big group ..... let me know what everyone thinks..... around 2:30 or 3 .....
> *


were going to kos


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 15 2006, 11:03 AM~5972210
> *were going to kos
> *


Around what time?


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## Hustler on the go

That was a cool video. TTT for SAM"S


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

jerry :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 12 2006, 03:32 PM~5954402
> *here u go fellas  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *


Yup, that got me pumped to go back to Sams


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT For SAM's


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## locs_650

Anyone heading out to Sam's who is not going to San JO?

For tonight


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ....


----------



## locs_650

Anyone heading out to Sam's this weekend? Lets meet up on Saturday .... 

WHO IS DOWN ????


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i am down if i fix my cutty


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 23 2006, 10:33 AM~6024794
> *i am down if i fix my cutty
> *


What happened to it?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

electrical gremlins


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 23 2006, 09:04 AM~6024292
> *Anyone heading out to Sam's this weekend? Lets meet up on Saturday ....
> 
> WHO IS DOWN ????
> *


I'll be out of town. But Ill be back next weekend.  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 23 2006, 03:02 PM~6026749
> *I'll be out of town. But Ill be back next weekend.   :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro ... i think the weekend after this one is going to be the Street Low SUPER SHOW in San Jo .... you going to head out there for that?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 24 2006, 09:39 AM~6032618
> *Cool bro ... i think the weekend after this one is going to be the Street Low SUPER SHOW in San Jo .... you going to head out there for that?
> *


Im going to try, but I have to Paint my Dads Road King That weekend, it will depend on how much I get done on Saturday. Either way I'll be at Sams on Sat nite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

well any one ????


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 25 2006, 08:17 PM~6045384
> *well any one ????
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

then no need to get out the wash bucket


----------



## locs_650

This saturday i will be at Sam's .... Sunday is the Super Show in San Jo.....


----------



## lowriv1972

I should be there Saturday night, as long as everything goes well with the paint job I am doing that day. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 14 2006, 10:19 PM~5969695
> *I MADE A MARK THERE TO....... :biggrin:
> *



Me too :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

Saturday I think Frisco's Finest is having a picnic ot BBQ At cayote point	:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

Still lookin for a 1962-1963-1965 virgin impala anyone know anyone selling one up here in the Bay let me know


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2006, 02:55 PM~6081235
> *Saturday I think Frisco's Finest is having a picnic ot BBQ At cayote point	:dunno:
> *


Damn they are ... never heard about it .... Well late night lets see who is at Sam's ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## CadillacKidd

ttt 4 da bay


----------



## eastbay68

to all my Eastbay home boys check this out 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283236


----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider

TTT

HOW ABOUT THE 23rd. lets try and have a big turn out.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

a quick thing i put togeather( dont hate)

i want to try and have a big turn out on the 23rd


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 62bird

what time?


----------



## PICAZZO

What's crackin for this weekend?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 15 2006, 11:09 PM~6184806
> *what time?
> *


i dont know like 530 -6 till whenever

i want to have a pretty cool trun out on the 23rd.like a week to spread the word


----------



## PICAZZO

Nobody going to sams this weekend?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2006, 11:42 PM~6184948
> *Nobody going to sams this weekend?
> *


i'll go tomorrow .. .you coming through? what time?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

we are going to dukes show but will ride thru after that


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

cruse night in modesto tonight


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 16 2006, 11:24 AM~6186489
> *cruse night in modesto tonight
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 16 2006, 11:24 AM~6186489
> *cruse night in modesto tonight
> *


Damn is that why Sam's was dead Saturday .... oh well i held it down for about two hours .... two other solo riders show up and kicked it for a little bit .... Lets get it crackin this weekend .... 

TTMFT


----------



## four 0 eight

might stroll threw


----------



## PICAZZO

Aye fellas this saturday is DAY IN THE PARK which is a car show thrown by the city of south san francisco at a park called ORANGE PARK its koo lots of food and vendors, but it would be koo if allot of lowriders showed this year :thumbsup: if anyone is intrested pm me for more info


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2006, 12:25 PM~6197236
> *Aye fellas this saturday is DAY IN THE PARK which is a car show thrown by the city of south san francisco at a park called ORANGE PARK its koo lots of food and vendors, but it would be koo if allot of lowriders showed this year :thumbsup: if anyone is intrested pm me for more info
> *


That is cool and then afterwards we can all end up at Sam's .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 18 2006, 12:34 PM~6197314
> *That is cool and then afterwards we can all end up at Sam's .....
> *


Sounds like a plan


----------



## himbone

king of the streets in fresno on the 23


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 18 2006, 11:31 PM~6201451
> *king of the streets in fresno on the 23
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

dub car show saturday in san mateo 23 rd


----------



## 925eastbayrider

what do you guys wanna do


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

roll


----------



## himbone

any idea when the hop will be?


----------



## PICAZZO

Okay fellas, so is anyone going to go to the day in the park? In south san francisco? Its 20 bucks, you get a shirt and a dash plaque, good food and lots of vendors, its right off 101 pm me for more info, be there at 8am no later


Who will be at sams tommorrow? The 23rd?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2006, 05:08 AM~6222625
> *Okay fellas, so is anyone going to go to the day in the park? In south san francisco? Its 20 bucks, you get a shirt and a dash plaque, good food and lots of vendors, its right off 101 pm me for more info, be there at 8am no later
> Who will be at sams tommorrow? The 23rd?
> *


i be at sams


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2006, 05:08 AM~6222625
> *Okay fellas, so is anyone going to go to the day in the park? In south san francisco? Its 20 bucks, you get a shirt and a dash plaque, good food and lots of vendors, its right off 101 pm me for more info, be there at 8am no later
> Who will be at sams tommorrow? The 23rd?
> *


The Bosses will be at a day in the park and also at Sam's later on after we leave south city ..... we should plan to leave altogether and make it look good as we cruise back to Sam's .....


----------



## lowriv1972

You know I'll be there!! What time is everyone trying to get there?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 22 2006, 10:01 AM~6224056
> *You know I'll be there!! What time is everyone trying to get there?
> *


Not sure what time this South City thing is over at .... Regal King any idea what time the day in the park is over at?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2006, 10:25 AM~6224161
> *Not sure what time this South City thing is over at .... Regal King any idea what time the day in the park is over at?
> *


Yeah usually they wrap it up around 4pm should be on the road to sams no later then 5pm, remember its free to the public, so invite whoever yall want, we should have the 58, 66, 64 truck, the 63 and our cutlass hopefully a few more, but the people trip out when the low lows arrive


----------



## Bivos 64

SAN JO BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THA MOFUCEN HOUUUUUUSSSSSSEEEEEEE SO SHOW ME WHAT THE CITYS ALL ABOUT AND WERE LOOKIN FOWARD TO CARAVANEN TO SAMS IF YOU NEED SOME LIGHT ILL LEAVE THE LIGHT ON FO YA AND I AINT TALKIN MOTEL 6 EITHER BIVOS64 BLVD KINGS SAN JO CHAPTER LETS DO THIS.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what time is day in the park and what street is it on


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 22 2006, 06:41 PM~6227036
> *what time is day in the park and what street is it on
> *


Try and be there by 8am to get a decent spot!!!! Its on orange avenue off of el camino real hope to see yall there 


-BLVD KINGS-


----------



## WAT IT DO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cool ass turn out.

cool meeting you "What it DO"

lots of nice cars.
to bad i forgot my camera.

we need a trun out like this every week end homies


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 23 2006, 10:55 PM~6233310
> *cool ass turn out.
> 
> lots of nice cars.
> 
> we need a trun out like this every week end homies
> *


X2


----------



## 925eastbayrider

were you there regal king?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

anyone going out tonight?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

where the pics Locs??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 24 2006, 07:21 AM~6234066
> *were you there regal king?
> *


Yes sir..............


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 24 2006, 08:24 PM~6237244
> *where the pics Locs??
> *


 :0 pics?????


----------



## 925eastbayrider

shit did i meet you ?
what one were you ?

i mostly know people by there LIL insignias


----------



## locs_650

My bad pics will be going up in a few ... i don't go online during the weekend .... 

Good turn out now lets see if we can do it again this saturday .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 25 2006, 06:55 AM~6239128
> *shit did i meet you ?
> what one were you ?
> 
> i mostly know people by there LIL insignias
> *


No I don't think I ran into you, I got there a little later in a 1965 impala (gold)


----------



## gmo442

any pics of the south city day in the park thing??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Sep 25 2006, 09:24 AM~6239846
> *any pics of  the south city day in the park thing??
> *


Yeah i have some and i know Che has some .... downloading them now so i can post them up .....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## CHE1




----------



## locs_650




----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2006, 09:26 AM~6239856
> *Yeah i have some and i know Che has some .... downloading them now so i can post them up .....
> *


I'll some later. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cool pics Locs i know you got more tho homie


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 25 2006, 11:27 AM~6240505
> *cool pics Locs i know you got more tho homie
> *


Yeah got more but man my nephew needs practice taking pics .... so some i am not putting up cause he did a bad job ....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## Hustler on the go

Cool pics, hopefuly next time I'll be out there.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

9/30/06 
its on baby lets all come out again


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

so this weekend who is going out?


----------



## locs_650

I'll be out there ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT .... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i be in the house


----------



## 925eastbayrider

9/30/06!!!


----------



## locs_650

TTT.....


Who is down to roll to Sam's this saturday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 29 2006, 08:42 AM~6270571
> *TTT.....
> Who is down to roll to Sam's this saturday?
> *


Lets make this happen


----------



## lowriv1972

You know I'll be there!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2006, 02:02 PM~6272443
> *You know I'll be there!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good, hopefully i get to meet you


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2006, 02:52 PM~6272710
> *sounds good, hopefully i get to meet you
> *


I know youve been there when I'm there, just have no idea who I am looking for. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2006, 03:02 PM~6272769
> *I know youve been there when I'm there, just have no idea who I am looking for.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 29 2006, 08:42 AM~6270571
> *TTT.....
> Who is down to roll to Sam's this saturday?
> *


WE (T&W TEAM) WENT OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND, GOT THERE OUR REGULAR TIME AROUND 9:00 AND EVERYONE WAS GONE!!! I WAS LIKE DOES EVERYONE HAVE A CERFEW OR SOMETHING? :biggrin: ANYWAYS WE JUMPED BACK IN THE ELCO AND WENT HOME........ EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING LETS START UP SAMS AGAIN, BUT NOBODY EVER STICKS AROUND TO KICK IT LIKE SHANE DOES.......... :0


----------



## PICAZZO

True


----------



## PICAZZO

True


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 29 2006, 05:07 PM~6273252
> *WE (T&W TEAM) WENT OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND, GOT THERE OUR REGULAR TIME  AROUND 9:00 AND EVERYONE WAS GONE!!! I WAS LIKE DOES EVERYONE HAVE A CERFEW OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:  ANYWAYS WE JUMPED BACK IN THE ELCO AND WENT HOME........ EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING LETS START UP SAMS AGAIN, BUT NOBODY EVER STICKS AROUND TO KICK IT LIKE SHANE DOES.......... :0
> *


Finally someone noticed!!! :biggrin: Its just not like it use to be! :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 29 2006, 05:07 PM~6273252
> *WE (T&W TEAM) WENT OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND, GOT THERE OUR REGULAR TIME  AROUND 9:00 AND EVERYONE WAS GONE!!! I WAS LIKE DOES EVERYONE HAVE A CERFEW OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:  ANYWAYS WE JUMPED BACK IN THE ELCO AND WENT HOME........ EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING LETS START UP SAMS AGAIN, BUT NOBODY EVER STICKS AROUND TO KICK IT LIKE SHANE DOES.......... :0
> *


i was there


----------



## 62bird

what time? anybody down for a cruise afterwards? need to know, aver if i take out the bird or not


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 29 2006, 05:07 PM~6273252
> *WE (T&W TEAM) WENT OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND, GOT THERE OUR REGULAR TIME  AROUND 9:00 AND EVERYONE WAS GONE!!! I WAS LIKE DOES EVERYONE HAVE A CERFEW OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:  ANYWAYS WE JUMPED BACK IN THE ELCO AND WENT HOME........ EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING LETS START UP SAMS AGAIN, BUT NOBODY EVER STICKS AROUND TO KICK IT LIKE SHANE DOES.......... :0
> *


understand allot of us were in South San Fran for a car show and up since 5am .... just a little tired bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 29 2006, 10:24 PM~6274817
> *what time? anybody down for a cruise afterwards? need to know, aver if i take out the bird or not
> *


I am down to cruise aftwards .... 

What time are people going to start showing up tomorrow?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2006, 02:02 PM~6272443
> *You know I'll be there!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'l bringthe camera again ...  .... LOL


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i cant go my headights stoped working tonight


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 29 2006, 09:35 PM~6274862
> *I am down to cruise aftwards ....
> 
> What time are people going to start showing up tomorrow?
> *


how about 530, or 6?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 29 2006, 10:37 PM~6274871
> *I'l bringthe camera again ...   .... LOL
> *


jayea. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 30 2006, 12:19 AM~6275330
> *i cant go my headights stoped working tonight
> *


You have all day tomorrow to fix them and get your arse out there .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2006, 12:27 AM~6275354
> *jayea. :biggrin:
> *


This time i wil make sue my nephew does not take pictures .... LOL


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 30 2006, 12:24 AM~6275347
> *how about 530, or 6?
> *


6 sounds good to me .... gives me enough time to wash the car and put in a new stereo....


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 30 2006, 12:32 AM~6275372
> *6 sounds good to me .... gives me enough time to wash the car and put in a new stereo....
> *


New stereo huh.......... you know I'm missing mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2006, 12:44 AM~6275403
> *New stereo huh.......... you know I'm missing mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn was that yours still in the box that i found at the store .... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 30 2006, 12:45 AM~6275407
> *Damn was that yours still in the box that i found at the store ....  :biggrin:
> *


uuuhhh yea. let me get it back. I'm tiered of Kevin rapping all of the latest jams. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2006, 12:44 AM~6275403
> *New stereo huh.......... you know I'm missing mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got the stereo now all i have to get is the woofers and amp .... little by little i guess .... baller on a budget ..... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 30 2006, 12:47 AM~6275415
> *Got the stereo now all i have to get is the woofers and amp .... little by little i guess .... baller on a budget ..... LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, all you need is tweets


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2006, 12:47 AM~6275414
> *uuuhhh yea. let me get it back.  I'm tiered of Kevin rapping all of the latest jams. :biggrin:
> *


yours is there still in the box at the store .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2006, 12:49 AM~6275418
> *Nah, all you need is tweets
> *


Oh yeah i afro got about those ... damn something else to add to the list ....


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 30 2006, 12:49 AM~6275420
> *yours is there still in the box at the store .... :biggrin:
> *


mch....psst, I though you were the "BOSS" and was going to hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2006, 12:50 AM~6275423
> *mch....psst, I though you were the "BOSS" and was going to hook me up :biggrin:
> *


Sure no prob anytime .... I paid him $6 all you owe is the $194 ..... LOL


----------



## 62bird

6 sounds cool...where do u guys want to cruise afterwards? i need to get some more riding in before i put the ride away for the winter


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 30 2006, 01:00 AM~6275446
> *6 sounds cool...where do u guys want to cruise afterwards? i need to get some more riding in before i put the ride away for the winter
> *


Lets figure that out when we get more people at Sam's ....


----------



## PICAZZO

WHERE DO YOU GUYS CRUISE OUT THERE?


----------



## Bivos 64

BAY BOMBS IS SUPPOSE TO BE HAVING A CAR SHOW OUT IN ANTIOCH SO A FEW OF US ARE GOING OUT THERE AND MOST LIKELY WILL BE STOPPING BY SAMS AFTER SO HOPEFULLY WILL SEE YOU FELLAS OUT THERE DONT KNOW WHERE IN ANTIOCH THE SHOW WILL BE BUT WHEN I DO GET THERE IF ANYONE WANTS INFO CALL AFTER 10 A.M. I SHOULD BE THERE . BIVOS64 SANJO BLVD KINGS C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Sep 30 2006, 07:11 AM~6276005
> *BAY BOMBS IS SUPPOSE TO BE HAVING A CAR SHOW OUT IN ANTIOCH SO A FEW OF US ARE GOING OUT THERE AND MOST LIKELY WILL BE STOPPING BY SAMS AFTER SO HOPEFULLY WILL SEE YOU FELLAS OUT THERE DONT KNOW WHERE IN ANTIOCH THE SHOW WILL BE BUT WHEN I DO GET THERE IF ANYONE WANTS INFO CALL AFTER 10 A.M. I SHOULD BE THERE .  BIVOS64 SANJO BLVD KINGS C.C.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hesperian is a cool ass strip


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6276728
> *hesperian is a cool ass strip
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Will Wayne make a special guest apperance?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up guys, i'll try to stop by after we get back from antioch


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 30 2006, 10:25 AM~6276755
> *whats up guys, i'll try to stop by after we get back from antioch
> *


What's up in Antioch?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

theres a car show out there and my buddy is having a little party also.


----------



## lowriv1972

Takin this bitch to the TOP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT .... Lets see the pics that were taken .... G-Style .... It was a cool turn out .... but we still need everyone to get together and ride out there and get it poppin again ....


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT  Who isnt goin to vegas? If not, who is going to Sams? I'll be there more than likely. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i am not going to vegas and i fixed my headlights

so i be out on sat


----------



## locs_650

I will go out Saturday night again .... This time i will make sure to bring the camera ....


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 2 2006, 09:07 AM~6287755
> *TTMFT .... Lets see the pics that were taken .... G-Style .... It was a cool turn out .... but we still need everyone to get together and ride out there and get it poppin again ....
> *


SAM"S LIVES ON............ :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 2 2006, 08:00 PM~6292451
> *SAM"S  LIVES ON............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

My cusin could not come through this weekend but it was Gorditos b-day and we had a little get together. I have to make it out there before it's starts to rain.


----------



## WAT IT DO

we need to keep sams alive i know im always there but this weekend i will be in vegas but i will be there next weekend shane when u going to have ur toy drive


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 2 2006, 09:46 PM~6293180
> *My cusin could not come through this weekend but it was Gorditos b-day and we had a little get together.  I have to make it out there before it's starts to rain.
> *


Your cousin?


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Bay Area riders, if anyone know of an indoor storage for vehicles or someone with room in their garage and would like to rent out a spot please let me know


----------



## Coast One

so is anything going on this weekend out there?if it dont rain thinking about hitting sams up... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

so is anything going on this weekend out there?if it dont rain thinking about hitting sams up... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2006, 10:02 AM~6295891
> *so is anything going on this weekend out there?if it dont rain thinking about hitting sams up... :biggrin:
> *


There will be a bunch of us who are not hitting up Vegas out there on Saturday ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 3 2006, 01:06 AM~6294240
> *we need to keep sams alive i know im always there but this weekend i will be in vegas but i will be there next weekend shane when u going to have ur toy drive
> *


Have fun in Vegas and see you the week after at Sam's .... Shane holla at me about this toy drive i would like to help out ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2006, 09:17 AM~6295657
> *Wussup Bay Area riders, if anyone know of an indoor storage for vehicles or someone with room in their garage and would like to rent out a spot please let me know
> *


I will ask around see what i can find out ....


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2006, 10:12 AM~6295952
> *There will be a bunch of us who are not hitting up Vegas out there on Saturday ....
> *


see you guys out there


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2006, 10:50 AM~6296214
> *see you guys out there
> *


Cool ....


----------



## PICAZZO

Yeah FUCK lrm and the supershow !!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2006, 10:29 AM~6296050
> *I will ask around see what i can find out ....
> *


Thanks locs :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 3 2006, 01:06 AM~6294240
> *we need to keep sams alive i know im always there but this weekend i will be in vegas but i will be there next weekend shane when u going to have ur toy drive
> *


We are starting to plan the Toy Drive, we will be picking a date soon. I want to get it started early so we can get a good date. As soon as I get the info it will be posted. I want to try and have hop again at this years Toy Drive, but no Guarantee!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cool see you guys at sams on saturday


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2006, 11:35 AM~6296559
> *We are starting to plan the Toy Drive, we will be picking a date soon. I want to get it started early so we can get a good date. As soon as I get the info it will be posted. I want to try and have hop again at this years Toy Drive, but no Guarantee!! :biggrin:
> *


  HEY BRO'... IF YOU NEED SOME OLD SCHOOL MUSIC FOR THE TOY DRIVE, LET ME KNOW I'M WITH 98.1 KISS F.M. WE'LL COME PLAY SOME MUSIC FOR A GOOD CAUSE - PM ME HOMIE!!! - BIG RASTA


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 3 2006, 12:29 PM~6296883
> * HEY BRO'... IF YOU NEED SOME OLD SCHOOL MUSIC FOR THE TOY DRIVE, LET ME KNOW I'M WITH 98.1 KISS F.M. WE'LL COME PLAY SOME MUSIC FOR A GOOD CAUSE - PM ME HOMIE!!! - BIG RASTA
> *


perfect, i'll be hitting you up for sure. Thanks!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 3 2006, 12:29 PM~6296883
> * HEY BRO'... IF YOU NEED SOME OLD SCHOOL MUSIC FOR THE TOY DRIVE, LET ME KNOW I'M WITH 98.1 KISS F.M. WE'LL COME PLAY SOME MUSIC FOR A GOOD CAUSE - PM ME HOMIE!!! - BIG RASTA
> *


What is going on Big Rasta .... how have things been?


----------



## locs_650

Shane let me know what else you will be needing .... are you going to make flyers .... i can print them here at work .... can't do the card kind but if you are going to do the paper ones i can do those .... let me know .... 

Roll call for Saturday ....

Locs


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2006, 12:45 PM~6297044
> *Shane let me know what else you will be needing .... are you going to make flyers .... i can print them here at work .... can't do the card kind but if you are going to do the paper ones i can do those .... let me know ....
> 
> Roll call for Saturday ....
> 
> Locs
> *


Whats up Locs, I will definetely be hitting you up about this Toy Drive. I just need to get all the particulars hamered out with my club. 

What time you going to be getting out there on Saturday? Maybe, we should do a day time cruise soon? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2006, 11:00 AM~6296305
> *Yeah FUCK lrm and the supershow !!!!!!
> *


DAM GET OVER THAT SHIT ALREADY


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2006, 07:26 PM~6300123
> *Whats up Locs, I will definetely be hitting you up about this Toy Drive. I just need to get all the particulars hamered out with my club.
> 
> What time you going to be getting out there on Saturday? Maybe, we should do a day time cruise soon? :biggrin:
> *


how about saturday day like a 4 then head over to sams later


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 3 2006, 08:20 PM~6300528
> *how about saturday day like a 4 then head over to sams later
> *


YOU GOT MARKED ABSENT SATURDAY FOR NOT SHOWING UP.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 3 2006, 08:23 PM~6300560
> *YOU GOT MARKED ABSENT SATURDAY FOR NOT SHOWING UP.................... :biggrin:
> *


damn i know my headlights were messing up it sucked being at home knowing i am missing out on hella fun


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 3 2006, 07:23 PM~6300560
> *YOU GOT MARKED ABSENT SATURDAY FOR NOT SHOWING UP.................... :biggrin:
> *


<<<<< and didnt help with the lug nuts :angry: now you must pay double


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 3 2006, 10:53 PM~6301734
> *<<<<< and didnt help with the lug nuts :angry: now you must pay double
> *


whats up now???


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 3 2006, 08:20 PM~6300528
> *how about saturday day like a 4 then head over to sams later
> *



I probably wont be able to do it this weekend, but I was jsut thinking for in the future. I'll be working this Saturday, and will be out around 6 or 7 for sure.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2006, 11:26 AM~6304701
> *I probably wont be able to do it this weekend, but I was jsut thinking for in the future. I'll be working this Saturday, and will be out around 6 or 7 for sure.
> *


yeah not this saturday.... going to be getting things ready for the game on sunday....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 4 2006, 11:51 AM~6304842
> *yeah not this saturday.... going to be getting things ready for the game on sunday....
> *



Oh, to watch the Niners get there asses handed to them by the big Silver and Black???? :biggrin: yeah, you know it, we both suck this year.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2006, 12:04 PM~6304938
> *Oh, to watch the Niners get there asses handed to them by the big Silver and Black???? :biggrin:  yeah, you know it, we both suck this year.
> *


USED TO BE THE BATTLE OF THE BAY NOW ITS THE BATTLE OF THE BUMS


----------



## four 0 eight

so is it gonna be crackin this sat?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 4 2006, 02:03 PM~6305774
> *so is it gonna be crackin this sat?
> *


It will only be crackin if everyone comes out!! :biggrin: Spread the word and lets get everyone we can out there.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2006, 10:50 AM~6296214
> *see you guys out there
> *


that sucks i always wanted to see your car in person but will be in vegas this weekend


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2006, 03:51 PM~6306595
> *that sucks i always wanted to see your car in person but will be in vegas this weekend
> *


I'LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS AT THE BUFFET LINE....HOPE YOU CAN HANG........ :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2006, 12:04 PM~6304938
> *Oh, to watch the Niners get there asses handed to them by the big Silver and Black???? :biggrin:  yeah, you know it, we both suck this year.
> *


So what size are you so i can get a you a customized jersey ...... black garbage bag with siler duct tape ... what number you want .... :biggrin: 

you are right though we are both not doing too well .........


----------



## locs_650

Everyone not going to Vegas then lets meet at Sams ....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 4 2006, 05:48 PM~6307416
> *I'LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS AT THE BUFFET LINE....HOPE YOU CAN HANG........ :biggrin:
> *


better give me a 2 day head start :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Fuck lowrider magazine!!!!! They fucked the bay and turned they back on us so I will not attend another show that is hosted by them until they apoligize and return to the bay area and maybe not even the :twak:





On a lighter note.... Wussup wayne?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up eddie. yea lowrider isnt what it used to be... but vegas is still gunna be fun! see you at sams when i get back


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2006, 11:16 PM~6309490
> *whats up eddie. yea lowrider isnt what it used to be... but vegas is still gunna be fun! see you at sams when i get back
> *


:thumbsup: you taking the caddy? Or the impala?


----------



## locs_650

To

The

Top

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 4 2006, 06:15 PM~6307503
> *So what size are you so i can get a you a customized jersey ...... black garbage bag with siler duct tape ... what number you want ....  :biggrin:
> 
> you are right though we are both not doing too well .........
> *


Im a 33 gallon Glad bag. Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 5 2006, 12:45 PM~6312766
> *Im a 33 gallon Glad bag. Thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Hey, does anyone want to donate to the "Shane's Lincoln Needs A paint Job Fund"? Just thought I would ask. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 4 2006, 10:49 PM~6309309
> *Fuck lowrider magazine!!!!! They fucked the bay and turned they back on us so I will not attend another show that is hosted by them until they apoligize and return to the bay area and maybe not even the :twak:
> On a lighter note.... Wussup wayne?
> *


HEY EDDIE I'LL BRING YOU BACK A LOW RIDER MAGAZINE T-SHIRT.... .....:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2006, 10:42 PM~6309285
> *better give me a 2 day head start :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Style

THE DIE HARDS................ :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

WHAT"S UP LOC"S........


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## lowriv1972

G, are you hatin on the white guys or what, not one picture of me. I see how it is..... :biggrin: Its probably cause the flash reflected off of my shiny dome. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 5 2006, 05:14 PM~6314595
> *G, are you hatin on the white guys or what, not one picture of me. I see how it is..... :biggrin: Its probably cause the flash reflected off of my shiny dome.  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY SHANE.......I SHOULD OF TOOK MORE PIX THAT NIGHT. NEXT TIME HOMIE :0 

I"LL SEND YOU THAT PIC YOU WANTED............ :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 5 2006, 05:09 PM~6314558
> *WHAT"S UP LOC"S........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's going on "G" ..... nice pics .... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 5 2006, 05:19 PM~6314620
> *What's going on "G" ..... nice pics ....  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE......... I ALMOST FORGOT TO POST THESE PIX. IM LEAVING FOR VEGAS REAL SOON. I"LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND AT SAM'S IF YOU GO. I"LL TAKE LOT"S OF PIX IN VEGAS...............GO NINERS :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn the weekend i didnt come out...


----------



## G Style




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 5 2006, 05:25 PM~6314658
> *HEY HOMIE......... I ALMOST FORGOT TO POST THESE PIX. IM LEAVING FOR VEGAS REAL SOON. I"LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND AT SAM'S IF YOU GO.  I"LL TAKE LOT"S OF PIX IN VEGAS...............GO NINERS  :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro have fun out there .... can't wait to see all the pics .... Yeah i should be out there next weekend also .... GO NINERS....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 5 2006, 04:14 PM~6314592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he was tellin me switches :biggrin: in the yay area


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ... :biggrin: 

TOMORROW EVERYONE MEETING AROUND 7 AT SAMS.... DON'T GET FRUSTRATED AND LEAVE CAUSE SOME PEOPLE LAG ON GETTING THERE .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 6 2006, 09:20 AM~6318325
> *TTMFT ...  :biggrin:
> 
> TOMORROW EVERYONE MEETING AROUND 7 AT SAMS.... DON'T GET FRUSTRATED AND LEAVE CAUSE SOME PEOPLE LAG ON GETTING THERE .....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

How is the car paint fund going?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 6 2006, 09:26 AM~6318359
> *How is the car paint fund going?
> *


Not very good, I think every one is still laughing at it!! I thought I would try. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6318423
> *Not very good, I think every one is still laughing at it!! I thought I would try.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn i was going to try the same thing after you .... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 6 2006, 09:20 AM~6318325
> *TTMFT ...  :biggrin:
> 
> TOMORROW EVERYONE MEETING AROUND 7 AT SAMS.... DON'T GET FRUSTRATED AND LEAVE CAUSE SOME PEOPLE LAG ON GETTING THERE .....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 6 2006, 09:20 AM~6318325
> *TTMFT ...  :biggrin:
> 
> TOMORROW EVERYONE MEETING AROUND 7 AT SAMS.... DON'T GET FRUSTRATED AND LEAVE CAUSE SOME PEOPLE LAG ON GETTING THERE .....
> *


yeah baby


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## upncomin6

people still gonna be hanging around till 9:30?


----------



## Bivos 64

WHAT UP HOLMIES ANYONE GONNA BE OUT AT SAMS? SAN JO CATS WANNA GO AND KICK IT THERE ,WERE GETTING TOGETHER ABOUT 8:45 AND WILL DECIDE THEN , SO IF YOU CAN POST IT UP,IT ALLWAYS COOL TO GET OUT EVERY NOW AND THEN. BIVO64 SAN JOSE BLVD KINGS C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO

Dammit, I missed another saturday at sams work sucks :thumbsdown: 
Much love to all those that stayed here in the Bay Area and said Fu*k lrm and the vegas show, they turned they're back on us so why should we travel to vegas to continue to support them


----------



## PICAZZO

Dammit, I missed another saturday at sams work sucks :thumbsdown: 
Much love to all those that stayed here in the Bay Area and said Fu*k lrm and the vegas show, they turned they're back on us so why should we travel to vegas to continue to support them


----------



## 925eastbayrider

had to work sorry couldent make it out


----------



## locs_650

We were out at Sam's on Saturday .... Shark Side thanks for making it out .... Coast One did you get a chance to take any pictures? 925EastBayRider marked absent again  ...... BigLouz64 i am going to shoot you my number bro so next time just holla at me and i can let you know we are going to be out there....


----------



## locs_650

This Sunday we are going to be at Sam's .... Anyone interested ???? 
Going to be there around 6pm .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2006, 08:33 AM~6333559
> *This Sunday we are going to be at Sam's .... Anyone interested ????
> Going to be there around 6pm .....
> *


Sunday? What happened to Saturday? 

A big thanks to Shark Side and Individuals for coming out to the East Bay. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2006, 08:31 AM~6333552
> *We were out at Sam's on Saturday .... Shark Side thanks for making it out .... Coast One did you get a chance to take any pictures? 925EastBayRider marked absent again    ...... BigLouz64 i am going to shoot you my number bro so next time just holla at me and i can let you know we are going to be out there....
> *


  i got a few pics, not much. we rolled out there with gilbert from kool impressions, matt from inspiration, charles from rags to envy. ill post what i got when i get home  it was nice meeting everyone out there. hopefully well be back sooner than later :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

So its SUNDAY ????? :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 9 2006, 09:55 AM~6333946
> * i got a few pics, not much. we rolled out there with gilbert from kool impressions, matt from inspiration, charles from rags to envy. ill post what i got when i get home  it was nice meeting everyone out there. hopefully well be back sooner than later :biggrin:
> *


I knew I was forgetting a couple of clubs. Much respect to anyone down to ride in the Bay Area. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

We can do Saturday .... I was just saying sunday since our club was going to be there at 5 for a meeting .... so my bad .... Saturday it is ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 9 2006, 09:55 AM~6333946
> * i got a few pics, not much. we rolled out there with gilbert from kool impressions, matt from inspiration, charles from rags to envy. ill post what i got when i get home  it was nice meeting everyone out there. hopefully well be back sooner than later :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Coast ....


----------



## PICAZZO

Don't matter to me either, sat sun, shit both days :biggrin: as long as my job dosnt bug me


----------



## 925eastbayrider

man work had me come in that night


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2006, 10:47 AM~6334133
> *We can do Saturday .... I was just saying sunday since our club was going to be there at 5 for a meeting .... so my bad .... Saturday it is ....
> *


Noworries, Sunday was fine to, I just wanted to make sure everyone is on the same page. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

Ok lets do Sunday then .... Everyone meet up at 6


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 9 2006, 08:55 AM~6333946
> * i got a few pics, not much. we rolled out there with gilbert from kool impressions, matt from inspiration, charles from rags to envy. ill post what i got when i get home  it was nice meeting everyone out there. hopefully well be back sooner than later :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: 
ill be down to roll again


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 9 2006, 01:15 PM~6335102
> *  :thumbsup:
> ill be down to roll again
> *


  saturdays tho


----------



## knockin87

WADDUP FOLKS?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 9 2006, 08:56 PM~6337468
> *WADDUP FOLKS?
> *


What is going on bro? Did you sell your car? If not you want to roll out to Sams this weekend?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: wussup my Bay Area Lowriders??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 9 2006, 02:15 PM~6335102
> *  :thumbsup:
> ill be down to roll again
> *


Bring Chivo with you !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2006, 09:26 AM~6339682
> *:wave: wussup my Bay Area Lowriders??
> *


What is going down Regal King ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2006, 09:26 AM~6339682
> *:wave: wussup my Bay Area Lowriders??
> *


Whats crackin? We ridin this weekend? I may not be there Sunday, we have a booth at the San Fran Hot Rod show. So I might come by after that. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 9 2006, 08:56 PM~6337468
> *WADDUP FOLKS?
> *


Wanna trade for an old school lincoln??? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2006, 02:32 PM~6335191
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Big Locs!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 10 2006, 10:22 AM~6340043
> *Whats up Big Locs!!
> *


What is going on Shane.... so you rollin out saturday and will try for sunday?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 10 2006, 10:28 AM~6340061
> *What is going on Shane.... so you rollin out saturday and will try for sunday?
> *


Yeah, this weekend is the Motorcycle show at the Cow Palace. Plus Arlens has a booth there, and I will be there to help out a little. I should be able to make it, but no guarantee's. You should check out the show, its suppose to have a bunch of bad ass bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2006, 08:29 AM~6339696
> *Bring Chivo with you !!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


i will next time :cheesy:
just gotta get him out his cage first


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up guys, just back from vegas hope i didnt miss too much :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 10 2006, 12:42 PM~6340644
> *i will next time :cheesy:
> just gotta get him out his cage first
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 10 2006, 02:13 PM~6341063
> *whats up guys, just back from vegas hope i didnt miss too much :dunno:
> *


SUP WAYNE??


----------



## Coast One

heres the pics i took this weekend. not too many, i had forgotten my tripod so it was hard to keep the cam steady with no flash.


----------



## four 0 eight




----------



## 925eastbayrider

nice pics


----------



## locs_650

I like the pics ... came out good ... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

Change of plans ..... we will not be there on Sunday we are heading out to Jimmy's Old Car Picnic .... I will be out at Sam's on Saturday though .... so lets all try and meet up out there this Saturday ....


----------



## PICAZZO

Okay so SATURDAY it is :thumbsup:

SATURDAY
SATURDAY
SATURDAY
SATURDAY
SATURDAY
SATURDAY



Yall get the picture


----------



## PICAZZO

October 22, 2006 TURLOCK swapmeet

Who is going ?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2006, 09:02 AM~6346215
> *Okay so SATURDAY it is :thumbsup:
> 
> SATURDAY
> SATURDAY
> SATURDAY
> SATURDAY
> SATURDAY
> SATURDAY
> Yall get the picture
> *


Yeah just incase people missed it the first time ..... 

* SATURDAY ......* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

CARNALES CUSTOMS is having a BBQ 
On October 28, 2006 at the oyster point marina in south san francisco from 12 noon until 5pm... Plenty of food, and afterwards
CRUISIN AT THE PIER !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2006, 09:17 AM~6346258
> *October 22, 2006 TURLOCK swapmeet
> 
> Who is going ?
> *


I just saw that .... i will ask and see who wants to go .... I do need some things for the project ....


----------



## lowriv1972

:biggrin: Saturday it is!!!!!! I'll be there. :biggrin: 

Thanks for the pics Coast one!!!!


----------



## himbone

whens the hop?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 11 2006, 10:13 AM~6346665
> *whens the hop?
> *


Still need money! I am still waiting for sponsors. You down?? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 11 2006, 10:28 AM~6346761
> *Still need money! I am still waiting for sponsors. You down?? :biggrin:
> *


why not its gonna go right back in my pocket anyways :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 11 2006, 10:37 AM~6346812
> *why not its gonna go right back in my pocket anyways :biggrin:
> *


Damn Jimmy you don't play huh


----------



## 925eastbayrider

saturday...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 11 2006, 11:24 AM~6347117
> *saturday...
> *


Yup........ SATURDAY THE 14TH

NOT-NOT-NOT-NOT-NOT-NOT-NOT
Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 11 2006, 10:37 AM~6346812
> *why not its gonna go right back in my pocket anyways :biggrin:
> *


Damn, like that huh. Well what you got on it?


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT .....


----------



## lowriv1972

Take this bitch to the top :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

shit i got a burger and shake for evry hopper that shows up saturday and hits at least 24''


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 12 2006, 08:50 PM~6359053
> *shit i got a burger and shake for evry hopper that shows up saturday  and hits at least  24''
> *


thats the best incentive ive heard so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird

what time saturday?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

well everybody i just got off the phone with miguel the pres. of true eligance c.c. and we wanted to post this up because people are going to sams at different times, days, etc.

we will be there on hesperian blvd by 6pm THIS SATURDAY crusing until people show up at sams parking lot.

i will be in my 67 impala, miguel will be in his 61 conv., and my wife will bring cadi queen. if anyone wants to hop we can bring out a 63 impala street hopper, its nothing radical but post up here if someone wants to hop for fun.

we are going to try to get more people out this weekend so if you guys can come post up that you are and maybe more people will want to join in. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

also we know shane is working on getting funds together for a hop, but miguel mentioned breaking down the hop into some categories such as a 24" hop, 48" hop etc. to have people match up their cars to similar cars what do you guys think?

right now t+w's green elco and himbone rule the streets. they are the only comp. for each other and anyone else is scared to come out against them so what can we do to get other hoppers out?

i think most people would hop for free just to show what they could do if other people did and they didnt feel like they were going to get clowned. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 12 2006, 10:01 PM~6359606
> *also we know shane is working on getting funds together for a hop, but miguel mentioned breaking down the hop into some categories such as a 24" hop, 48" hop etc. to have people match up their cars to similar cars what do you guys think?
> 
> right now t+w's green elco and himbone rule the streets. they are the only comp. for each other and anyone else is scared to come out against them so what can we do to get other hoppers out?
> 
> i think most people would hop for free just to show what they could do if other people did and they didnt feel like they were going to get clowned.  :biggrin:
> *


I still think you made a mark that nobody else has yet to beat Wayne a show car 1963 drop top with everything chrome plated and swangin, :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2006, 01:52 PM~6363370
> *I still think you made a mark that nobody else has yet to beat Wayne a show car 1963 drop top with everything chrome plated and swangin, :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the comp. :biggrin: but my car wouldnt be able to compete against the hoppers that are out now as far as inches


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 13 2006, 02:57 PM~6363712
> *thanks for the comp. :biggrin:  but my car wouldnt be able to compete against the hoppers that are out now as far as inches
> *


Maybe not, but then again you drove, hopped, showed, displayed ect your car
And the chrome, all the chrome :0 :0


----------



## himbone

anyone have any old school pics from sams i only made it to 1 hop there back in the day when ben stood his truck up, first time i saw a truck get stuck in person must have been about 5 years ago or soo..


----------



## himbone

especially waynes ride this is the first I really ever heard about it...


----------



## CHICALI_70

so what time??????????????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 13 2006, 09:49 PM~6366126
> *so what time??????????????
> *


we will be out there by 6pm


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2006, 01:52 PM~6363370
> *I still think you made a mark that nobody else has yet to beat Wayne a show car 1963 drop top with everything chrome plated and swangin, :thumbsup:
> *


HOW ABOUT ME........... :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 10 2006, 10:20 AM~6340032
> *Wanna trade for an old school lincoln??? :biggrin:
> *


NO THANKS


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 10 2006, 08:58 AM~6339533
> *What is going on bro? Did you sell your car? If not you want to roll out to Sams this weekend?
> *


NOPE EVERYBODY WANTS TO TRADE, IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i am gonna be out there i aint bringing the cutty though.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> HOW ABOUT ME........... :biggrin
> 
> how come you never brought it out when i was around? :biggrin:
> j/k you should bring it out tomorrow


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

miguel and i have got a lot of calls and pms so if everybody shows up that says they are it should be packed tomorrow.


----------



## eastbay68

Is any body going to be there on sunday :dunno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 13 2006, 11:43 PM~6366624
> *miguel and i have got a lot of calls and pms so if everybody shows up that says they are it should be packed tomorrow.
> *


damn i hella want to bring out the cutty . fuck oh well i bethere thought


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 13 2006, 09:59 PM~6366193
> *we will be out there by 6pm
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 09:44 AM~6367596
> *ttt
> *


Wussup homie? How come you can't bring out the cutty?

Is that hazing story on off topics true?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 09:44 AM~6367596
> *ttt
> *


Wussup homie? How come you can't bring out the cutty?

Is that hazing story on off topics true?
What school you go to bro?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 13 2006, 11:44 PM~6366629
> *damn i hella want to bring out the cutty . fuck oh well i bethere thought
> *


Whats wrong with the cutty?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 12 2006, 09:44 PM~6359402
> *well everybody i just got off the phone with miguel the pres. of true eligance c.c. and we wanted to post this up because people are going to sams at different times, days, etc.
> 
> we will be there on hesperian blvd by 6pm THIS SATURDAY crusing until people show up at sams parking lot.
> 
> i will be in my 67 impala, miguel will be in his 61 conv., and my wife will bring cadi queen. if anyone wants to hop we can bring out a 63 impala street hopper, its nothing radical but post up here if someone wants to hop for fun.
> 
> we are going to try to get more people out this weekend so if you guys can come post up that you are and maybe more people will want to join in. :biggrin:
> *


Now thats what I like to hear. Sorry I didnt get a chance to call you back last night. Im calling you as I type. Where are you meeting at, Ill be there. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 13 2006, 07:39 PM~6365237
> *especially waynes ride this is the first I really ever heard about it...
> *


I got Wayne on video when he was hopping against P-Nut and cali swagen was out there. I got a bunch of shit on video of that place. But I don't care what Wayne says........... when your hopping it from the dash with the door open, and you have to jump up, to continue to reach the hop switch, your car is up there. :biggrin: I remember Wayne doing that.  

The best part of that car was the plates he got after *"PNT PRVN"* :worship:


----------



## Droop$

SHAZAM! THERES A CLEAN! CLEAN! 63 WITH NO HOOD HOPPIN IN THAT VIDEO! WONDER WHOS IT IS? :biggrin: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 14 2006, 10:52 AM~6367854
> *SHAZAM! THERES A CLEAN! CLEAN! 63 WITH NO HOOD HOPPIN IN THAT VIDEO! WONDER WHOS IT IS?  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *


damb, I can't see it. :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 13 2006, 10:35 PM~6366386
> *NO THANKS
> *


It never hurts to ask :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

thats basically why. it is lookin like ass right now


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 01:32 PM~6368346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats basically why. it is lookin like ass right now
> *


Just say that your car didn't get a chance to shave today before leaving the house :biggrin: .


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 14 2006, 02:43 PM~6368528
> *Just say that your car didn't get a chance to shave today before leaving the house  :biggrin: .
> *


haha alright 

you guys coming tonight


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 14 2006, 10:52 AM~6367854
> *SHAZAM! THERES A CLEAN! CLEAN! 63 WITH NO HOOD HOPPIN IN THAT VIDEO! WONDER WHOS IT IS?  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *


THAT WAS A COOL CLIP!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

GREAT TURN AROUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN HIMBONE AND T&W WERE BOTH SWANGIN !!!!!!!!!!

HIMBONE BACKBUMPER AT LEAST 6 TIMES AND TO TOP IT OFF THEY GAS HOPPED ON THEIR WAY OUT !!!!! :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

man what a turn out

any one who missed tonight really missed out .


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup homie, I still don't know who you are  do you have any pics of how close the 64 came to hittin the elco?


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider

yeah i know my pics suck sorry 
it was a cool ass turn out

"regal king" 
was that you talking to wayne at like 11 
you were in a burgandy sweater and a black hat???

i was that dude standing behind you about to talk to wayne.



any one else got pics???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 15 2006, 12:07 AM~6371179
> *yeah i know my pics suck sorry
> it was a cool ass turn out
> 
> "regal king"
> was that you talking to wayne at like 11
> you were in a burgandy sweater and a black hat???
> 
> i was that dude standing behind you about to talk to wayne.
> any one else got pics???
> *


Yup that be me, next time let me know bro, I keep wondering who you are, anyways it was a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 15 2006, 12:07 AM~6371179
> *yeah i know my pics suck sorry
> it was a cool ass turn out
> 
> "regal king"
> was that you talking to wayne at like 11
> you were in a burgandy sweater and a black hat???
> 
> i was that dude standing behind you about to talk to wayne.
> any one else got pics???
> *


Yup that be me, next time let me know bro, I keep wondering who you are, anyways it was a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

lots of cool ass rides


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 11:02 PM~6371158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

thanks to everybody that came out tonight, it was the most people out there in a long time! miguel got things started hopping his 63, then the main event started with himbone and t+w putting it down for the crowd. :thumbsup: their street hopping was crazy :0


----------



## himbone

i know i saw alot of cameras flashing all you guys who got pics better post them up me and tommy deserve to see how it looked from your view


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 14 2006, 10:52 AM~6367854
> *SHAZAM! THERES A CLEAN! CLEAN! 63 WITH NO HOOD HOPPIN IN THAT VIDEO! WONDER WHOS IT IS?  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> *


Yea that would be it.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 12 2006, 08:50 PM~6359053
> *shit i got a burger and shake for evry hopper that shows up saturday  and hits at least  24''
> *


so i guess illl take a rain check.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

man i missed out............especially if regal king took out his 5


----------



## EAZY_510

well dont trip ill have a lil video uploaded latter with the hop. 

himbone and tommy put out a good show tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

yeah my camera dosent have that good of a flash but the street hopping was bad ass

sparks everywhere


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 15 2006, 08:12 AM~6371959
> *yeah my camera dosent have that good of a flash but the street hopping was bad ass
> 
> sparks everywhere
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

A personal thanks to everyone who came out last night. Thanks to Miguel, Tom and the T&W Team, and Himbone for doin it like the old days. No Money, just hoppin for the pleasure of it. Thanks to Wayne and Miguel for posting that they would be cruising no matter who was out there. All I can hope for is that everyone had a good time. :biggrin: I know he wont see this, but thanks to Sam for letting us have the spot to keep this lifestyle we live alive.


----------



## PICAZZO

Yeah lets keep dis alive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


L
O
W
R
I
D
I
N
G

Will never die !!!!!!


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 12:38 PM~6372727
> *Yeah lets keep dis alive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> L
> O
> W
> R
> I
> D
> I
> N
> G
> 
> Will  never  die !!!!!!
> *



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 01:48 AM~6371469
> *well dont trip ill have a lil video uploaded latter with the hop.
> 
> himbone and tommy put out a good show tonight  :thumbsup:
> *


donde esta el pinche video wey??? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

still no video or up close pics homies.


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Oct 15 2006, 02:35 PM~6372884
> *donde esta el pinche video wey??? :biggrin:
> *



perate huey todavia tengo k ponerlo en la computadora :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

big lee always in the middle of things with shane the man of sams :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

my pics suck, weak flash and a delay, but heres something


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hard to see but himbone's car in the air


----------



## himbone

nexttime maybe we can do it alittle earlier more light


----------



## G Style

SHANE IS THE MAYOR OF SAM'S....PROP"S FOR ALL THE EFFORT HOMIE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

I know you got more pics G style ........


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 15 2006, 05:43 PM~6373795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats me with the glasses regal king


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 15 2006, 06:23 PM~6373993
> *thats me with the glasses regal king
> *


Oh ok, now I know who to look for next time :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

regal king got there just in time to see the hop after a long drive from sac.


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 15 2006, 09:14 PM~6375261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Blow that muthaf**(* up and make it a poster HIMBONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

that is a killa ass pic


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics.!!!Gstyle, I know you got more.


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: G-style :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

HEY REGAL KING...... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: G-style :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 09:19 PM~6375314
> *Blow that muthaf**(* up and make it a poster HIMBONE :thumbsup:
> *



I HAVE THIS PIC ON MY BACKGROUND FOR MY COMPUTER.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 15 2006, 09:15 PM~6375274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE


----------



## eastbay_drop

it was a good night, probably the best ive seen in years! big props to jimmy,t&w, and miguel for providing the entertainment and i was glad to see everyone getting along! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 15 2006, 09:30 PM~6375412
> *HEY REGAL KING...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn !!!!!! SeXy MuThA***** :worship:








:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

does anyone have video of this it looked off the chains.


----------



## PICAZZO

Ayo Jimmy, fuck great america !!!!! How much you charge for a ride, while gas hoppin :biggrin: 








Nice to see you guys reppin the Bay Area


----------



## CHICALI_70

ya plannin to meet up again soon?????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 15 2006, 10:34 PM~6375770
> *ya plannin to meet up again soon?????
> *


Every sunday


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 15 2006, 11:18 PM~6375691
> *does anyone have video of this it looked off the chains.
> *



got you covered its uploading right now to youtube ....... :biggrin: 

my camara was acting up that night so the lighting kind of sucks besides to part that people keept bumping in to me and the music i put on dont know what happen but in the end it got over lapped for a couple of seconsd, but video will be uploded in a few minutes


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:01 PM~6375892
> *got you covered its uploading right now to youtube ....... :biggrin:
> 
> my camara was acting up that night so the lighting kind of sucks besides to part that people keept bumping in to me and the music i put on dont know what happen but in the end it got over lapped for a couple of seconsd, but video will be uploded in a few minutes
> *


hurry up already im gettin tired :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2006, 12:05 AM~6375911
> *hurry up already im gettin tired :biggrin:
> *



foker its at 55% right now .........lol


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:08 PM~6375926
> *foker its at 55% right now .........lol
> *


dammmmmm


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:08 PM~6375926
> *foker its at 55% right now .........lol
> *


done yet?


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Droop$

how about now? :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

dam fokers is done ........................ :0


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:27 PM~6376019
> *dam fokers is done ........................ :0
> *


 :0 link?


----------



## EAZY_510

ENJOY....................  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 15 2006, 11:34 PM~6376050
> *:0 link?
> *


Next time be there in person putoe :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

:angry: damit i hate how the songs overlaped :angry:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6376084
> *ENJOY....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA
> *


nice work :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2006, 12:46 AM~6376109
> *nice work :biggrin:
> *



eehhhh its allright


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 11:41 PM~6376087
> *Next time be there in person putoe  :biggrin:
> *


when you guys getting together again? fuck da bullshit im down! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:47 PM~6376117
> *eehhhh its allright
> *


i was waiting for the chicken comment :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2006, 12:52 AM~6376139
> *i was waiting for the chicken comment :biggrin:
> *


lol i desided to leve that out .......... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I SAW IT HANGIN' FROM YOUR REARVIEW


----------



## Eddie-Money

nice video homie


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2006, 10:54 PM~6375861
> *Every sunday
> *


 I thought it was every Saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Damn i missed it.... :tears: Oh well i will be there this saturday....

Nice Pics and video ....


----------



## Coast One

nice video clip. uffin: missed it this weekend


----------



## CHE1

Yes very nice clip. Both cars looked real good.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6377728
> *I thought it was every Saturday? :biggrin:
> *


Oh yes SATURDAY excuse me there I was tired but lowriv1972 is correct every SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2006, 11:02 AM~6378319
> *Oh yes SATURDAY excuse me there I was tired but lowriv1972 is correct every SATURDAY  :biggrin:
> *


sabadOWNED :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 16 2006, 11:43 AM~6378644
> *sabadOWNED  :biggrin:
> *


Este buey :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

So same thing this Saturday? Its suppose to be nice this weekend. :cheesy: 

Also, keep an ear out in case Lee gets a hold of the guys in Sac that want to hop. He said somethin about Florin road.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice Video.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 15 2006, 05:14 PM~6373629
> *SHANE IS THE MAYOR OF SAM'S....PROP"S FOR ALL THE EFFORT HOMIE.......:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great picture G, thanks for not putting up the other pic!! 

Its true, I am a sexy bastard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

:0 NICE VIDEO


----------



## 925eastbayrider

tight ass vid


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 07:05 PM~6381768
> *Great picture G, thanks for not putting up the other pic!!
> 
> Its true, I am a sexy bastard!!! :biggrin:
> *


I STILL KEEP THE 8X10 OF YOU WITH YOUR SHIRT OFF ON MY NIGHTSTAND. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 16 2006, 08:32 PM~6382343
> *I STILL KEEP THE 8X10 OF YOU WITH YOUR SHIRT OFF ON MY NIGHTSTAND. :biggrin:
> *


You know what, I dont have any of those pics!! I have only seen one vid from back then. What the hell was wrong with me. :roflmao:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 08:35 PM~6382368
> *You know what, I dont have any of those pics!! I have only seen one vid from back then. What the hell was wrong with me.  :roflmao:
> *


GOOD OL DAYS... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 08:35 PM~6382368
> *You know what, I dont have any of those pics!! I have only seen one vid from back then. What the hell was wrong with me.  :roflmao:
> *


I have a good picture of you from a few years back that was taken in october can I put that up :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

is Tommy and Jimmy gonna do this again this week


----------



## G Style

DAM......LEE COULD USE A LITTLE COCO BUTTER LOTION ON HIS ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 16 2006, 08:46 PM~6382447
> *I have a good picture of you from a few years back that was taken in october can I put that up  :0
> *


That scares me. If you have it, and havent posted it already, its a bad picture!! :biggrin: :biggrin: So which one is it? Or do I even want t know?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 16 2006, 08:40 PM~6382417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta rep for who pays me!! Big Arlens in the house!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 16 2006, 08:46 PM~6382448
> *is Tommy and Jimmy gonna do this again this week
> *


Not sure, but that doesnt mean you cant come out and ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: SAMS !!!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2006, 09:07 AM~6377919
> *nice video clip. uffin: missed it this weekend
> *


 :angry: fuckin coast, told you. :banghead: damn homies, missed that shit....... but after last weeks no show, it was hard to get any one wanting to roll out there again...............had a feelin about this week too. guess i gotta go back to just rooli on my own  looks like a kool ass turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 16 2006, 09:06 PM~6382612
> *:angry: fuckin coast, told you.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                :banghead: damn homies, missed that shit....... but after last weeks no show, it was hard to get any one wanting to roll out there again...............had a feelin about this week too. guess i gotta go back to just rooli on my own                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      looks like a kool ass turn out  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope to see you out there again, soon!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 16 2006, 08:46 PM~6382448
> *is Tommy and Jimmy gonna do this again this week
> *


doubt ill be out there this coming weekend got a job set up to be done this weekend so i got to work some long hours, possibly the week after


----------



## PICAZZO

Lowriv1972............... Arnt you in enchanted creations? And had a monte carlo ls?


----------



## PICAZZO

Lowriv1972............... Arnt you in enchanted creations? And had a monte carlo ls?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2006, 09:56 PM~6382853
> *Lowriv1972............... Arnt you in enchanted creations? And had a monte carlo ls?
> *


That is I, but now I roll the Kruz Ship, 1978 Lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Locs?  You ridin this weekend?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6376084
> *ENJOY....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA
> *


I never get tired of this video. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 10:03 PM~6382874
> *Whats up Locs?  You ridin this weekend?
> *


Yeah I will be out there ....


----------



## locs_650

Great pics "G"


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 10:02 PM~6382866
> *That is I, but now I roll the Kruz Ship, 1978 Lincoln. :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok, don't you remeber back when I rolled the wine colored regal and rolled with another club, I used to go out there with my homies from low vintage out there too.....










Man I miss rollin my regal


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2006, 10:10 PM~6382907
> *Oh ok, don't you remeber back when I rolled the wine colored regal and rolled with another club, I used to go out there with my homies from low vintage out there too.....
> Man I miss rollin my regal
> *


Do u have a pic of the regal? I remember you, but I am having trouble remembering the car.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 16 2006, 10:09 PM~6382898
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: what ThIzZ it homie


----------



## himbone

hey regal king you got a link to that song on 949 ghost ride the whip


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2006, 10:13 PM~6382932
> *hey regal king you got a link to that song on 949 ghost ride the whip
> *


Lemme try and get it for you bro


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 10:12 PM~6382915
> *Do u have a pic of the regal? I remember you, but I am having trouble remembering the car.
> *


i used to get his car confused with another one that looked like it from the city, but his was the one hitting the switch in the street on the old cali swangin video with sams. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2006, 11:07 PM~6382890
> *I never get tired of this video. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ill try to do a better job next time and i have the hole conversation of the guy in sac to but i didint post it cuz i didint want to stir up shit betwen the bay and sac..lol

shit and i tried to get tommy and jimmy to gas hop at the same time but no luck :angry:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 16 2006, 11:28 PM~6383453
> *ill try to do a better job next time and i have the hole conversation of the guy in sac to but i didint post it cuz i didint want to stir up shit betwen the bay and sac..lol
> 
> shit and i tried to get tommy and jimmy to gas hop at the same time but no luck  :angry:
> *


ya that will probably be my last gas hop the car aint to happy with that. fucked up my chrome lower a arms......nexttime bring a ladder or sumthing or get yo ass on the roof of the building :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 16 2006, 11:28 PM~6383453
> *ill try to do a better job next time and i have the hole conversation of the guy in sac to but i didint post it cuz i didint want to stir up shit betwen the  -BAY-  and sac..lol
> 
> shit and i tried to get tommy and jimmy to gas hop at the same time but no luck  :angry:
> *


THERE I FIXED IT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 16 2006, 10:46 PM~6383216
> *i used to get his car confused with another one that looked like it from the city, but his was the one hitting the switch in the street on the old cali swangin video with sams. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MY 4 SECONDS OF FAME :biggrin: 
YOU WOULDN'T HAVE IT ON DVD WOULD YOU???


----------



## CHE1




----------



## four 0 eight

damm it turned out good that day, when we went it was alright the week before


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin: 

THIS SATURDAY ...............


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 16 2006, 09:06 PM~6382612
> *:angry: fuckin coast, told you.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 :banghead: damn homies, missed that shit....... but after last weeks no show, it was hard to get any one wanting to roll out there again...............had a feelin about this week too. guess i gotta go back to just rooli on my own                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      looks like a kool ass turn out  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsdown: :uh:


:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2006, 11:53 PM~6383556
> *ya that will probably be my last gas hop the car aint to happy with that. fucked up my chrome lower a arms......nexttime bring a ladder or sumthing or get yo ass on the roof of the building :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

So what is the word .... Are we doing it again this Saturday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2006, 09:47 AM~6385510
> *So what is the word .... Are we doing it again this Saturday?
> *


LOCS, NOT EVEN A QUESTION


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2006, 10:06 AM~6385638
> *LOCS, NOT EVEN A QUESTION
> *


True that bro but i want to make sure everyone knows that we are going to be there this saturday ..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Shane what time you going to be out there? Are we going to cruise up around before hand and wait for people to get there?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2006, 10:28 AM~6385789
> *Shane what time you going to be out there? Are we going to cruise up around before hand and wait for people to get there?
> *


I plan on being there around 7, maybe 8. I have a lot planned for that day and it might take a while to get out. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

How about a Roll Call for Sams this weekend.

Enchanted Creation will be there!! :biggrin: 

Who else is commin thru?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 17 2006, 04:31 PM~6388244
> *How about a Roll Call for Sams this weekend.
> 
> Enchanted Creation will be there!! :biggrin:
> 
> Who else is commin thru?
> *


I will be there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i'll be there if i can get some one to wash my ride


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Sam's


----------



## PnkCadillac59

Shaney I will be there as long as it is not too cold for the baby, maybe I can even convince Mikey to come out for a bit!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by PnkCadillac59_@Oct 17 2006, 10:05 PM~6390659
> *Shaney I will be there as long as it is not too cold for the baby, maybe I can even convince Mikey to come out for a bit!
> *


Whats up girl!!!!! Mikey, he doesnt play with cars anymore, lol :cheesy: I miss having you around. How is lil Mikey? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

If things go as planned ill be there as well


----------



## locs_650

Back to the TOP :biggrin:


----------



## PnkCadillac59

Lil Mikey is good, just gettin over a little cold but he is happy as can be and getting huge, he will probably outweigh me by 6 months haha!! I miss being out, its been a long time, hopefully I can come through this weekend, even if its for a minute!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 18 2006, 11:12 AM~6394019
> *ttt
> *


Will the cutty be out this saturday?


----------



## Coast One

i think the cutty is a myth...

:biggrin: 

jk


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 18 2006, 11:27 AM~6394129
> *i think the cutty is a myth...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Wussup coast with the most :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 18 2006, 11:27 AM~6394129
> *i think the cutty is a myth...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How are things Coast?

You coming out this Saturday?


----------



## Coast One

things are good. saturday? i dunno. got a lotta things going. ill see whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by PnkCadillac59_@Oct 18 2006, 09:04 AM~6393153
> *Lil Mikey is good, just gettin over a little cold but he is happy as can be and getting huge, he will probably outweigh me by 6 months haha!!  I miss being out, its been a long time, hopefully I can come through this weekend, even if its for a minute!
> *


Well, we will be there. It shoudl be a good turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by PnkCadillac59_@Oct 18 2006, 09:04 AM~6393153
> *Lil Mikey is good, just gettin over a little cold but he is happy as can be and getting huge, he will probably outweigh me by 6 months haha!!  I miss being out, its been a long time, hopefully I can come through this weekend, even if its for a minute!
> *


Well, we will be there. It shoudl be a good turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 18 2006, 11:27 AM~6394129
> *i think the cutty is a myth...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *


?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 18 2006, 08:26 PM~6397747
> *?
> *


Another avitar?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2006, 10:04 PM~6398329
> *Another avitar?
> *


haha yeah


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

back up To The Top ..... :biggrin: 

So who is rollin out to Sam's this weekend?


----------



## PICAZZO

Who is going to turlock :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 19 2006, 01:18 PM~6401906
> *Who is going to turlock :dunno:
> *


When is it Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## PICAZZO

Domingo :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

You know it should be a good weekend. We just need to call everyone we know and get them out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

what time will you guys be out there?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 19 2006, 07:10 PM~6403992
> *what time will you guys be out there?
> *


I might be a little late, but should be between 7 and 8. You should talk the rest of Good Fellas to come out :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2006, 07:17 PM~6404047
> *I might be a little late, but should be between 7 and 8. You should talk the rest of Good Fellas to come out :biggrin:
> *


I thought you were going to call them :dunno:


----------



## Bivos 64

SAN JO BLVD KINGS ARE GONNA TRY AND BE THERE WE WERE OUT IN MODESTO LAST WEEK AND WE MISSED OUT ON SAMS, SO WE WILL TRY THIS WEEK. BIVOS64 OUT.................


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 19 2006, 07:10 PM~6403992
> *what time will you guys be out there?
> *


I should be there around 6:30 - 7:00 ....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

* TTMFT *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 20 2006, 11:59 AM~6408672
> * TTMFT
> *


Whats crackin Locs? Its just a day away. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2006, 11:35 AM~6296559
> *We are starting to plan the Toy Drive, we will be picking a date soon. I want to get it started early so we can get a good date. As soon as I get the info it will be posted. I want to try and have hop again at this years Toy Drive, but no Guarantee!! :biggrin:
> *


Any update on this ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 20 2006, 12:11 PM~6408736
> *Any update on this ?
> *


Still working out some details. :biggrin: I should have a date by next week.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 20 2006, 03:09 PM~6410012
> *Still working out some details.  :biggrin: I should have a date by next week.
> *


Cool bro .... you know there is a meeting in San Jose Oct 27th 7pm for planning next years BBQ and any other shows coming up for next year....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 20 2006, 03:18 PM~6410054
> *Cool bro .... you know there is a meeting in San Jose Oct 27th 7pm for planning next years BBQ and any other shows coming up for next year....
> *


Nope, didnt know anything about it. thanks for lettting me know. thats a Friday night again. Damn, its hard for me to get off early and make it to San Jo. I'll see if our member in San Jo can make it.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 20 2006, 04:18 PM~6410444
> *Nope, didnt know anything about it. thanks for lettting me know. thats a Friday night again. Damn, its hard for me to get off early and make it to San Jo. I'll see if our member in San Jo can make it.
> *


That will work ... just trying to get at least one member from every club out there and get things crackin for next year ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650

Roll Call for Satruday


Bay Area Bosses


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hey pretty funny thing happend tonight this bald headed homie was bouncin down the street in a cadi i seen what i thought was a 9er tat on this big ass head so i creeped up and bamb couldent rezist i just had to hit the switch :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 20 2006, 09:46 PM~6412306
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a beautiful sight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

wont be out tommorw
work see youg guys next weekend


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 20 2006, 09:46 PM~6412306
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love his picture! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO

SaMs :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

Damn such nice rides, maybe I might not bring my ride out afterall


----------



## WAT IT DO

i hope its going to be like last week


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 21 2006, 02:57 PM~6414900
> *i hope its going to be like last week
> *


Nope, no hop dis weekend


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 21 2006, 03:15 PM~6414974
> *Nope, no hop dis weekend
> *



:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any one who wants to exibition hop is welcome :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2006, 03:33 PM~6415054
> *any one who wants to exibition hop is welcome :biggrin:
> *


wheres my burger and shake?


----------



## PICAZZO

Someone bring jumper cables cuz my battery be actin weird but fuck it ill see yall out there


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2006, 03:58 PM~6415163
> *wheres my burger and shake?
> *


Bring the 64 out today, no need to hop it, you left you mark already, just come out and kick it jimmy


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 21 2006, 05:04 PM~6415435
> *Bring the 64 out today, no need to hop it, you left you mark already, just come out and kick it jimmy
> *


fell off a ladder yesturday at work im chillen at home vicoden and vodka aint goin no where :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2006, 02:58 PM~6415163
> *wheres my burger and shake?
> *


come tonight and that will make it two burgers and shakes and a bonus bag of fries :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 21 2006, 04:01 PM~6415416
> *Someone bring jumper cables cuz my battery be actin weird but fuck it ill see yall out there
> *


 :0  gotem


----------



## G Style

I"LL BE OUT THERE . ME , OG FLIP FROM FRISCO AND COOL RUNNINGS WILL BE THERE AROUND 8:30PM..........LOW CREATIONS C.C. AND ISLANDERS C.C. REPRESENTING !!!


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Bay Area riders, :thumbsup: another good turn around tonight
Lets keep this movement going.


----------



## Droop$

it was a good turn out..i had fun :biggrin: nice too meet...lowriv1972,g style,Cadillac Heaven and locs 650 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 22 2006, 01:23 AM~6418068
> *it was a good turn out..i had fun  :biggrin: nice too meet...lowriv1972,g style,Cadillac Heaven and locs 650 :thumbsup:
> *


It was cool meeting you to bro.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 22 2006, 01:23 AM~6418068
> *it was a good turn out..i had fun  :biggrin: nice too meet...lowriv1972,g style,Cadillac Heaven and locs 650 :thumbsup:
> *


same here, and it was good talking to 62 bird also :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 22 2006, 01:23 AM~6418068
> *it was a good turn out..i had fun  :biggrin: nice too meet...lowriv1972,g style,Cadillac Heaven and locs 650 :thumbsup:
> *


Cool meeting you too bro.... it was a good turn out last night....


----------



## locs_650

Good turn out last night .... good to see everyone out there .... the cruise was good times ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 22 2006, 12:17 PM~6419566
> *same here, and it was good talking to 62 bird also :biggrin:
> *


Wayne

Heading over to Sam's at 5 today for a club meeting .... i heard that you wanted to talk to someone so that might be a good time to take care of that


----------



## G Style

MAYOR SHANE HIMBONE TOMMY FROM LAST WEEK,,,,,,


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

GAS HOPPIN IN THE DARK........... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

Come on "G-stlye" I know you got more


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 22 2006, 02:14 PM~6420044
> *Come on "G-stlye" I know you got more
> *


YOU KNOW IT............ :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2006, 01:25 PM~6419850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double cheese with bacon :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 22 2006, 02:25 PM~6420099
> *double cheese with bacon  :worship:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ROFLMAO


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 22 2006, 01:23 AM~6418068
> *it was a good turn out..i had fun  :biggrin: nice too meet...lowriv1972,g style,Cadillac Heaven and locs 650 :thumbsup:
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE........I GUESS I"LL BE SEEING YOU MORE AT SAMS........ :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2006, 02:35 PM~6420151
> *SAME HERE HOMIE........I GUESS I"LL BE SEEING YOU MORE AT SAMS........ :biggrin:
> *


and you know this! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 22 2006, 12:26 PM~6419613
> *Wayne
> 
> Heading over to Sam's at 5 today for a club meeting .... i heard that you wanted to talk to someone so that might be a good time to take care of that
> *


thanks, maybe i'll stop by for a burger


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 22 2006, 11:17 AM~6419566
> *same here, and it was good talking to 62 bird also :biggrin:
> *


nice to meet you too, i really appreciate the info you gave me


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: good lookin out G-style


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6421875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SINGLE OR DOUBLE?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 22 2006, 07:45 PM~6422022
> *SINGLE OR DOUBLE?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I have a feeling someone is thinking of hoppin a badass monte :dunno:


----------



## wimone

damn, I MISSED IT!!!!! AND I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING BUT I DIDNT, MAYBE NEXT WEEKEND!!!! LOL
WUT UP "G"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 22 2006, 08:24 PM~6422357
> *damn, I MISSED IT!!!!! AND I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING BUT I DIDNT, MAYBE NEXT WEEKEND!!!! LOL
> WUT UP "G"!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT"S CRACKIN WIMONE....WERE THE HELL YOU"VE BEEN!! SOMEBODY TOLD ME YOU HIT LOTTO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6421875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


single


----------



## PICAZZO

Who plans on showing next weekend?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 22 2006, 10:24 PM~6423182
> *Who plans on showing next weekend?
> *


Cant, I will be at a family party!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 23 2006, 09:40 AM~6425110
> *Cant, I will be at a family party!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 

That's a 1st


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 23 2006, 09:40 AM~6425110
> *Cant, I will be at a family party!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 

That's a 1st


----------



## Coast One

looked like a good turn out. couldnt make it out.  busy busy busy


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2006, 08:32 PM~6422937
> *WHAT"S CRACKIN WIMONE....WERE THE HELL YOU"VE BEEN!! SOMEBODY TOLD ME YOU HIT LOTTO.... :biggrin:
> *


lol, YEA UP IN "BROKESVILLE"!!!!! LOL
WUT UP "G" MAN I'M STILL AROUND DOIN SOME NEW THINGS THAT WILL HIT THE STREETS HARD NEXT YEAR!! 
ALSO I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BEIN THE "UNDER-COVER-MEXICAN-DON-DADDA" THAT YOU ALL KNOW AND LOVE!!!!!! LOL
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN MEET UP...


OH A ANYTIME U WANNA SEND ME A BIGGER PIC OF YOUR AV, FEEL FREE!!!!


----------



## CHE1

Man looks like a good turn out.


----------



## PICAZZO

Carnales Customs bbq on saturday fellas


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 23 2006, 03:13 PM~6426985
> *:0  :0  :0    :0  :0  :0
> 
> That's a 1st
> *


I know, its killin me. Just make sure everyone behaves themselves out there or Sam will have my head!!! :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 22 2006, 08:12 PM~6422276
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> I have a feeling someone is thinking of hoppin a badass monte :dunno:
> *


thats only if i dont sell it. if it aint sold i will TRY to compete with these hoppers. and i say try cuz im new to this hopping thang, sup regal king


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 22 2006, 10:17 PM~6423142
> *single
> *


NICE


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 22 2006, 10:24 PM~6423182
> *Who plans on showing next weekend?
> *


I WON"T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT SATURDAY. WE GOT A CAR CLUB MEETING THAT DAY......... :happysad:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 23 2006, 04:10 PM~6427343
> *lol, YEA UP IN "BROKESVILLE"!!!!! LOL
> WUT UP "G" MAN I'M STILL AROUND DOIN SOME NEW THINGS THAT WILL HIT THE STREETS HARD NEXT YEAR!!
> ALSO I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BEIN THE "UNDER-COVER-MEXICAN-DON-DADDA" THAT YOU ALL KNOW AND LOVE!!!!!! LOL
> HIT ME UP SO WE CAN MEET UP...
> OH A ANYTIME U WANNA SEND ME A BIGGER PIC OF YOUR AV, FEEL FREE!!!!
> *


SINCE WE GO WAY BACK AND NOW YOU GOT MY HOMIE RICK WITH THE BIGBODY CADDY IN YOUR CLUB I MIGHT SEND IT TO YOU................. :biggrin:


----------



## wimone

:0


> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 23 2006, 07:14 PM~6429062
> *SINCE WE GO WAY BACK AND NOW YOU GOT MY HOMIE RICK WITH THE BIGBODY CADDY IN YOUR CLUB I MIGHT SEND IT TO YOU................. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT CLUB????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2006, 07:12 PM~6421813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 23 2006, 08:14 PM~6429062
> *SINCE WE GO WAY BACK AND NOW YOU GOT MY HOMIE RICK WITH THE BIGBODY CADDY IN YOUR CLUB I MIGHT SEND IT TO YOU................. :biggrin:
> *


Im still waiting for mine!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 23 2006, 08:55 PM~6429384
> *:0
> 
> WHAT CLUB????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0
> *


ARE YOU SAYING WHAT I THINK YOUR SAYING........ :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 23 2006, 07:42 PM~6428750
> *thats only if i dont sell it. if it aint sold i will TRY to compete with these hoppers. and i say try cuz im new to this hopping thang, sup regal king
> *


hey you get credit for trying, thats more than most do. and everyone starts somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Hay the video was cool. I drove thru but didn't stop, too damn tired and the lot wuz full. Next weekend I will be there fo sho!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 23 2006, 09:40 PM~6430101
> *ARE YOU SAYING WHAT I THINK YOUR SAYING........ :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!!!!!


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 23 2006, 11:10 PM~6430255
> *hey you get credit for trying, thats more than most do. and everyone starts somewhere :thumbsup:
> *


Now see....... why can't everyone else talk like this. If it makes you feel any better Knockin87, I lost the first time I went out there. BUT.... I drove my car home that night


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 09:19 AM~6432246
> *Now see....... why can't everyone else talk like this.  If it makes you feel any better Knockin87, I lost the first time I went out there.  BUT.... I drove my car home that night
> *


As soon as i get a set up i will hop against anyone i don't care it is all in fun .... I am building my car to have fun in ....


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 24 2006, 09:50 AM~6432470
> *As soon as i get a set up i will hop against anyone i don't care it is all in fun .... I am building my car to have fun in ....
> *


i hear u on that 1! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 24 2006, 09:54 AM~6432507
> *i hear u on that 1!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Right click and save........


My and lyrical nerd gunna nose em' up !!!!!!


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2006, 11:55 AM~6433496
> *Right click and save........
> My and lyrical nerd gunna nose em' up !!!!!!
> *


BRING IT!  :biggrin:...BUT IF I WIN IM TAKING YOURE REGAL KING TITTLE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 24 2006, 12:12 PM~6433637
> *BRING IT!   :biggrin:...BUT IF I WIN IM TAKING YOURE REGAL KING TITTLE  :0  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: right, neewbie right, I guess its ok to dream


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2006, 12:16 PM~6433669
> *:roflmao: right, neewbie right, I guess its ok to dream
> *


IM JUST TALKIN SHIT :cheesy: TRYING TO MOTIVATE YOU TO FINISH THAT BUCKET U CALL A REGAL :uh: :biggrin: BUT IF I GOTA SERVE U I WILL! GET READY PUNK! 07 ITS A WRAP FOR YOU BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 24 2006, 12:20 PM~6433704
> *IM JUST TALKIN SHIT  :cheesy:  TRYING TO MOTIVATE YOU TO FINISH  THAT  BUCKET U CALL A REGAL  :uh:  :biggrin: BUT IF I GOTA SERVE U I WILL! GET READY PUNK! 07 ITS A WRAP FOR YOU BUDDY!  :biggrin:
> *


Bucket ???? You lucky if I crown you the REGAL prince :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2006, 12:24 PM~6433743
> *Bucket ???? You lucky if I crown you the REGAL prince  :cheesy:
> *


STOP TELLING FAIRY TALES AND BRING THAT MYTHICAL REGAL OUT THE SHOP ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 24 2006, 12:27 PM~6433763
> *STOP TELLING FAIRY TALES AND BRING THAT MYTHICAL REGAL OUT THE SHOP ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


When its OUT, its gunna outhop you without a DOUBT


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2006, 12:36 PM~6433815
> *When its OUT, its gunna outhop you without a DOUBT
> *


SURE LIL BUDDY WHAT EVER U SAY :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 24 2006, 12:44 PM~6433880
> *SURE LIL BUDDY WHAT EVER U SAY  :thumbsup:
> *


Are you gettin scared youngster??


----------



## locs_650

Sounds like 07' is going to be a good year at Sam's .... Bay Boss 63 should be done with his hopper by then too and i hope to have mine going by then as well .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Sounds like 07' is going to be a good year at Sam's .... Bay Boss 63 should be done with his hopper by then too and i hope to have mine going by then as well .... :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6434035
> *Are you gettin scared youngster??
> *


 hno:.....never! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 24 2006, 01:55 PM~6434391
> *Sounds like 07' is going to be a good year at Sam's .... Bay Boss 63 should be done with his hopper by then too and i hope to have mine going by then as well ....  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2006, 09:19 AM~6432245
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!!!!!
> *


From Krylon to Foxhair.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 01:37 PM~6434709
> *From Krylon to Foxhair.
> *


WOW, CAUGHT ME RED HANDED!!!!! LOL


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2006, 02:48 PM~6434773
> *WOW, CAUGHT ME RED HANDED!!!!! LOL
> *


 :biggrin: I'm telling the boys whatcha up too.


----------



## PICAZZO

2007 SaMs is going to be crackin :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

2007 SaMs is going to be crackin :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

2007 SaMs is going to be crackin :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 01:55 PM~6434832
> *:biggrin: I'm telling the boys whatcha up too.
> *


KAN'T TELL THEM NOTHIN THEY DONT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!

MR WIM!!!!! 
ONLY MOFO CRAYONE WAS TOOOOO SCARED TOOO BATTLE!!!!!!! YUP I SAID IT!!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 02:37 PM~6434709
> *From Krylon to Foxhair.
> *


I ONLY USE MUFFHAIR.......... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2006, 05:47 PM~6436016
> *KAN'T TELL THEM NOTHIN THEY DONT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!
> 
> MR WIM!!!!!
> ONLY MOFO CRAYONE WAS TOOOOO SCARED TOOO BATTLE!!!!!!! YUP I SAID IT!!!!
> *


I heard Rigol was your boy :biggrin: Nah jes playen. When I was a kid, he gave me the cold shoulder.......him and neon. I never forgot that weak shit. Anyways.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2006, 07:02 PM~6437115
> *I ONLY USE MUFFHAIR.......... :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS MY FIRST BUT THEN AS I BECAME A VETERAN I PREFER TRIMMED!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup fellas :wave:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 07:09 PM~6437215
> *I heard Rigol was your boy  :biggrin: Nah jes playen.  When I was a kid, he gave me the cold shoulder.......him and neon.  I never forgot that weak shit.  Anyways.
> *


NEVER!!! I ADMIT I LOOKED UP TOO HIM IN THE BEGINNING BUT WHEN I GOT GOOD AND TRAINED MYSELF FOR THE ULTIMATE BATTLE THAT THE BAY WANTED TO SEE, HE CHICKENED OUT AND TRIED TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD. LITTLE DID HE KNOW THAT HE'S THE BROKE ASS DOIN THE SAME SHIT MAKING LITTLE MONEY WITH HIS NO LETTER ASS STYLE.... 

RULE ONE: GOTTA HAVE LETTERS....

RULE TWO: GOTTA HAVE STYLE.....

AND RULE THREE: IT'S LIKE A RADICAL CAR, NO MATTER HOW RADICAL IT IS YOU STILL GOT TO BE ABLE TOO RIDE IT!!!!!

BUT THAT'S IN THE PAST, I GOT MY SHIT, DOIN REAL CHIT, AND LEAVIN-EM BEGGIN FOR MORE!!!!

*MR-WIM!!!!!!*
UNDER COVER ARTIST, THAT KICKS THE DOG, WHILE THE FUNK IS STRAIGHT COMIN!!!!!


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2006, 08:20 PM~6437352
> *NEVER!!! I ADMIT I LOOKED UP TOO HIM IN THE BEGINNING BUT WHEN I GOT GOOD AND TRAINED MYSELF FOR THE ULTIMATE BATTLE THAT THE BAY WANTED TO SEE, HE CHICKENED OUT AND TRIED TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD. LITTLE DID HE KNOW THAT HE'S THE BROKE ASS DOIN THE SAME SHIT MAKING LITTLE MONEY WITH HIS NO LETTER ASS STYLE....
> 
> RULE ONE: GOTTA HAVE LETTERS....
> 
> RULE TWO: GOTTA HAVE STYLE.....
> 
> AND RULE THREE: IT'S LIKE A RADICAL CAR, NO MATTER HOW RADICAL IT IS YOU STILL GOT TO BE ABLE TOO RIDE IT!!!!!
> 
> BUT THAT'S IN THE PAST, I GOT MY SHIT, DOIN REAL CHIT, AND LEAVIN-EM BEGGIN FOR MORE!!!!
> 
> MR-WIM!!!!!!
> UNDER COVER ARTIST, THAT KICKS THE DOG, WHILE THE FUNK IS STRAIGHT COMIN!!!!!
> *


Amen............ I remember, you were up there already, and you did kick the knowledge on the Dean video. Ass a matter of fact, I got old flicks of franklin of your shit. I always go by.........If I can't read your shit........... your wasting my time. 

El CHE1 *T*he *M*igratin *F*armer,


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 07:29 PM~6437428
> *Amen............ I remember, you were up there already, and you did kick the knowledge on the Dean video.  Ass a matter of fact, I got old flicks of franklin of your shit.  I always go by.........If I can't read your shit........... your wasting my time.
> 
> El CHE1 The Migratin Farmer,
> *


THANKS MAN, LIKE I SAID I'M JUST ONE OF THE FEW THAT ARE REAL, IN THE OLD SKOOL GAME OF GRAFFITI...... 
BUT HEY MAN IF I COULD GET A COPY OF THE DEAN VIDEO, MAN I'D PAYS SOME COOL CASH!!!! I HAVENT SEEN IT SINCE IT FIRST CAME OUT..... I KNOW THERES GOT TO BE A COPY SOMEWHERE!!!!! 

RIGHT ON HOMIE, LET ME KNOW WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUB!!!! BIG TITO GOT MY NUMBER AND HE KNOWS WE HAVE BEEN COOL FOR SOME CRAZY YEARS NOW SO KEEP IT UP AND WELL HOOK UP!!!!!

*"BA"*</span> WRITER FROM THE DAYS OF OLD!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Wim, Where you been hidin? Hows the pinstriping and custom paint thang going?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2006, 08:36 PM~6437519
> *THANKS MAN, LIKE I SAID I'M JUST ONE OF THE FEW THAT ARE REAL, IN THE OLD SKOOL GAME OF GRAFFITI......
> BUT HEY MAN IF I COULD GET A COPY OF THE DEAN VIDEO, MAN I'D PAYS SOME COOL CASH!!!! I HAVENT SEEN IT SINCE IT FIRST CAME OUT..... I KNOW THERES GOT TO BE A COPY SOMEWHERE!!!!!
> 
> RIGHT ON HOMIE, LET ME KNOW WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUB!!!! BIG TITO GOT MY NUMBER AND HE KNOWS WE HAVE BEEN COOL FOR SOME CRAZY YEARS NOW SO KEEP IT UP AND WELL HOOK UP!!!!!
> 
> "BA"</span> WRITER FROM THE DAYS OF OLD!!!!
> *


Right on Homie, Glad to see you took on striping on really well. Might have to hit you up for the 58  I'll hook you with a copy of a copy, that is all I can do. maybe I can get someone to put it on disk. Orla WimSter. I'll hit you up later.


----------



## PICAZZO

Guess not everyone knows how to use Pm







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2006, 08:49 PM~6437700
> *Guess not everyone knows how to use Pm
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Keep your teddy bear looking ass giggling and I'll take this mofo over completlly.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 09:05 PM~6437901
> *Keep your teddy bear looking ass giggling and I'll take this mofo over completlly.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Deep West

:wave: uffin: Whats up?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Deep West_@Oct 24 2006, 09:36 PM~6438243
> *:wave:  uffin: Whats up?
> *


:wave: wussup mayne?


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2006, 09:27 PM~6438160
> *:0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUCUY


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2006, 09:27 PM~6438160
> *:0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 07:47 PM~6437672
> *Right on Homie, Glad to see you took on striping on really well.  Might have to hit you up for the 58   I'll hook you with a copy of a copy, that is all I can do.  maybe I can get someone to put it on disk.  Orla WimSter.  I'll hit you up later.
> *


right on homie i'll pm u my number later.........


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2006, 07:41 PM~6437584
> *Whats up Wim, Where you been hidin? Hows the pinstriping and custom paint thang going?
> *



wut up family!!!! just been hidin out perfecting my style!!!!! pm me and i'll try to get some new pics of my latest work out to those!!!! 


see everyone at sam's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2006, 09:51 PM~6438412
> *CUCUY
> *


oh no hno: .... hahaahahahahah


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 25 2006, 07:23 AM~6439947
> *oh no  hno:  .... hahaahahahahah
> *


:twak: foo, you know I'm sexy :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2006, 09:27 PM~6438160
> *:0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


El Chamucko de Sams. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Who is going to Sam's this Saturday? 

Roll Call:

Bay Area Bosses 



Lets try and get a cruise going again but plan it out before we start to drive ....


----------



## locs_650

Lets keep it crakin like it has been for the last two weeks ....


----------



## Droop$

ill be there..unless sumn comes up wich i doubt :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 25 2006, 04:00 PM~6443892
> *Lets keep it crakin like it has been for the last two weeks ....
> *


Locs, dont forget your camera. I want to see some pics being I wont be there!! :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 25 2006, 04:35 PM~6444099
> *Locs, dont forget your camera. I want to see some pics being I wont be there!!  :uh:
> *


I will do ... hopefully we get a good turn out then G will take some pics and who knows maybe we can get Coast to roll out again ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 25 2006, 04:06 PM~6443932
> *ill be there..unless sumn comes up wich i doubt  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 25 2006, 04:06 PM~6443932
> *ill be there..unless sumn comes up wich i doubt  :biggrin:
> *


Cool pick me up.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 25 2006, 03:53 PM~6443836
> *Who is going to Sam's this Saturday?
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Bay Area Bosses
> BLVD Kings
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try and get a cruise going again but plan it out before we start to drive ....
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

Low Creations C.C. got a meeting Sat. but next time around we will be out there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Take some pics. somebody.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 25 2006, 07:46 PM~6445190
> *Low Creations C.C. got a meeting Sat. but next time around we will be out there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Take some pics. somebody.
> *


All good see you all next weekend then ....


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## nsane86

Is it always happening at SAMS? :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 25 2006, 09:37 PM~6445926
> *Is always happening at SAMS? :thumbsup:
> *


We are trying to keep it going.... the last two weeks have been real good turn outs


----------



## nsane86

1 What's a good time to show ?
2. Are the cops cool or assholes? :0


----------



## locs_650

So who is dippin this saturday to Sam's????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 25 2006, 09:41 PM~6445948
> *1  What's a good time to show ?
> 2. Are the cops cool or assholes? :0
> *


1. around 8pm
2. Cops do not bother us as long as we are not playing loud music or fucking around .... 

we all just go there and park and hang out and bullshit .... the burgers and fries are off the hook ....


----------



## nsane86

A few of us from the Untouchables was thinking about rolling out to SAMS.
We got wind that a couple of cars really put on a show (gas hopping and all ) :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 25 2006, 09:48 PM~6445991
> *A few of us from the Untouchables was thinking about rolling out to SAMS.
> We got wind that a couple of cars really put on a show (gas hopping and all ) :biggrin:
> *


Two weeks ago that all went down but does not happen everyweekend .... 

Come and check it out ....


----------



## nsane86

Will do , thanks for the info 
Later


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 25 2006, 09:52 PM~6446024
> *Will do , thanks for the info
> Later
> *


Anytime ....


----------



## locs_650

Back up to the top


----------



## PICAZZO

Imma be out there, but the impala, needs some minor suspension work, so if the parts get in b4 saturday it will be rollin'


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2006, 09:00 AM~6448145
> *Imma be out there, but the impala, needs some minor suspension work, so if the parts get in b4 saturday it will be rollin'
> *


sounds good bro ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 25 2006, 09:43 PM~6445960
> *1. around 8pm
> 2. Cops do not bother us as long as we are not playing loud music or fucking around ....
> 
> we all just go there and park and hang out and bullshit .... the burgers and fries are off the hook ....
> *


Yes indeed, burger and fries are off the hook and the shakes. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2006, 09:00 AM~6448145
> *Imma be out there, but the impala, needs some minor suspension work, so if the parts get in b4 saturday it will be rollin'
> *


whats it need?


----------



## Droop$

last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2006, 02:50 PM~6450587
> *whats it need?
> *


Passenger's side idler arm


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 26 2006, 03:13 PM~6450734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We need to work together and keep it crackin like this every weekend..... 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2006, 03:15 PM~6450746
> *Passenger's side idler arm
> *


got the shakes huh?  let me know if you need help


----------



## eastbay_drop

i think me and couple of my members are gonna roll threw, we are goin to that bbq in frisco first though.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2006, 03:17 PM~6450759
> *got the shakes huh?  let me know if you need help
> *


Yup, feels like an earthquake on the freeway, thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 26 2006, 03:16 PM~6450755
> *We need to work together and keep it crackin like this every weekend.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA! THERE WAS MORE RIDERS THERE TOO THAT PICTURE WAS TAKEN BY MY BOY JOSE WHEN WE WERE ROLLIN OUT FOR THE CRUISE! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Takin this bitch to the top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 26 2006, 04:35 PM~6451381
> *i think me and  couple of my members are gonna roll threw, we are goin to that bbq in frisco first though.
> *


ohh really now :0


----------



## eastbay_drop

yeah i was gonna call you up tomorrow and see what your up to. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 26 2006, 07:14 PM~6452639
> *yeah i was gonna call you up tomorrow and see what your up to. :thumbsup:
> *


i guess i should go put the car on charge :0


----------



## locs_650

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 07:17 PM~6453148
> *i guess i should go put the car on charge :0
> *


well if you gunna show up i guess all come to buy your burger and shake :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

shit i got $50.00 on the first car i see hit back bumper now what ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what????


----------



## CHICALI_70

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2006, 08:33 PM~6453305
> *shit i got $50.00 on the first car i see hit back bumper  now what ?
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2006, 08:33 PM~6453305
> *shit i got $50.00 on the first car i see hit back bumper  now what ?
> *


DAMN :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

come on :biggrin: bring it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i know you got at least anuther tweenty on it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2006, 08:45 PM~6453366
> *i know you got at least anuther tweenty on it
> *


I will put $20 on it ....

Come on who else is down and who is going to come out and show what they got ....


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2006, 08:45 PM~6453366
> *i know you got at least anuther tweenty on it
> *


how about $10.00   ?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 26 2006, 08:50 PM~6453411
> *how about $10.00    ?
> *


Cool that is $80..... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

charge a buck to park and we got major scrilla :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

and we giving out candy bars at my house halloween :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 08:17 PM~6453148
> *i guess i should go put the car on charge :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

and a pack of lug studs


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

mine are :0 ! first time in about 3-4 months ive charged them :biggrin: . i need to get some o rings for my front cylinder tomorrow! hmmm r&s or new age?
what sucks is i used to have hella parts but i gave all my shit away cause i sold the monte and didnt think i would be liftin the 60 any time soon! :angry: 


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 09:17 PM~6453148
> *i guess i should go put the car on charge :0
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 26 2006, 09:59 PM~6453779
> *mine are :0  ! first time in about 3-4 months ive charged them :biggrin: . i need to get some o rings for my front cylinder tomorrow! hmmm r&s or new age?
> what sucks is i used to have hella parts but i gave all my shit away cause i sold the monte and didnt think i would be liftin the 60 any time soon! :angry:
> *


well knowing new age they'll be out of stock....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 26 2006, 09:14 PM~6453561
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant believe I wont be out there. Someone better be taking pics and videos. I might just have withdrawls. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 26 2006, 10:24 PM~6453933
> *I cant believe I wont be out there. Someone better be taking pics and videos. I might just have withdrawls.  :biggrin:
> *


Just don't start chewing on the nails again :uh:


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

SAM's needs new cooks cause lunch today sucked!


----------



## WAT IT DO

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Wayne you going out to Sam's saturday?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2006, 10:16 PM~6453883
> *well knowing new age they'll be out of stock....
> *


 YEA, BUT KNOWING R&S THEY WILL BE ASKING "WHAT'S AN O-RING?? :dunno: :dunno: "


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2006, 10:16 PM~6453883
> *well knowing new age they'll be out of stock....
> *


atleast good ole ron is givin it another try. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 26 2006, 11:58 PM~6454456
> *YEA, BUT KNOWING R&S THEY WILL BE ASKING "WHAT'S AN O-RING?? :dunno:  :dunno: "
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ..... tomorrow it's going down at Sams .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 26 2006, 10:30 PM~6453982
> *Just don't start chewing on the nails again  :uh:
> *


I will try my best, but its my only bad habbit. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2006, 09:18 AM~6456239
> *I will try my best, but its my only bad habbit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: so you are going


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 09:25 AM~6456282
> *:cheesy: so you are going
> *


Nope, I was responding to Eastbay68's message that said I shouldnt chew my nails. Its an old ass inside joke!! I wish I could come out, I have a feeling i might be missing a good ass night. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

I might bring the mascot out this saturday


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

Check out another Video from Simon. Off the hook!! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo&mode=user&search=


----------



## locs_650

DAMN .... i need to leave work and go dippin now ... that video was off the hindges .... 

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Oct 26 2006, 09:33 PM~6453305-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit i got $50.00 on the first car i see hit back bumper  now what ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41chev_@Oct 12 2006, 09:50 PM~6359053
> *shit i got a burger and shake for evry hopper that shows up saturday  and hits at least  24''
> *


You need to pay up on what you already owe :0 

Jimmy  
Migal  
Bert


----------



## locs_650

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU--HBln2Vw


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2006, 08:33 PM~6453305
> *shit i got $50.00 on the first car i see hit back bumper  now what ?
> *


Anyone can hit back bumper when there shit dont lock up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 27 2006, 09:36 AM~6456750
> *You need to pay up on what you already owe  :0
> 
> Jimmy
> Migal
> Bert
> *


come collect 7:30 make yours a double with cheese   :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Oct 27 2006, 10:27 AM~6457166
> *Anyone can hit back bumper when there shit dont lock up
> *


so you think it should be changed to the first gas hop down the street hitting i mean dragging back bumper


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Oct 27 2006, 12:27 PM~6457166
> *Anyone can hit back bumper when there shit dont lock up
> *


MY *****


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2006, 08:33 PM~6453305
> *shit i got $50.00 on the first car i see hit back bumper  now what ?
> *



Okay.....Angel from The Spot has another $50 on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 










www.thespotlowrider.com


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Oct 27 2006, 02:02 PM~6458115
> *Okay.....Angel from The Spot has another $50 on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> www.thespotlowrider.com
> *


Cool ... thanks bro ....

so that is $130

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

I wanna see this......Especially now that the price went from $80 to $130! :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6456606
> *Check out another Video from Simon. Off the hook!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo&mode=user&search=
> *


cool video!


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 27 2006, 02:28 PM~6458286
> *cool video!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the 70 caprice! is right after the oakland on int. scene :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

so is this an sat night or what ?


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6458412
> *so is this an sat night or what ?
> *


saturday night...........come out bro


----------



## Hustler on the go

videos were off the hook. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

I like this one as well! I have it on my MySpace page!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY&eurl=


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6458412
> *so is this an sat night or what ?
> *


 :0 imma get to meet Eazy 510


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2006, 11:53 PM~6454440
> *Wayne you going out to Sam's saturday?
> *


yea i'll take that long drive over :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Shane you know you want to sneak away and come kick it for a bit .... :biggrin: ... i see you in here .... :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 27 2006, 04:25 PM~6458974
> *Shane you know you want to sneak away and come kick it for a bit ....  :biggrin: ... i see you in here ....  :biggrin:
> *


talkin bout.."ima go buy some milk and tortillas ill brb" n disapeer for 3 hours lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 27 2006, 04:22 PM~6458964
> *yea i'll take that long drive over :biggrin:
> *


long drive........x2 repin out of VALLEJO!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Wayne you going to be out there :dunno:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 27 2006, 04:38 PM~6459030
> *long drive........x2      repin out of VALLEJO!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 27 2006, 04:25 PM~6458974
> *Shane you know you want to sneak away and come kick it for a bit ....  :biggrin: ... i see you in here ....  :biggrin:
> *


You know its killin me, but I cant miss this party. I just keep telling myself, i cant always be at Sams. but I havent missed a day yet. :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2006, 05:02 PM~6459177
> *You know its killin me, but I cant miss this party. I just keep telling myself, i cant always be at Sams. but I havent missed a day yet.  :biggrin:
> *


2 bad  sams is gonna be crackin passed midnight so..............
you can make it after that :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2006, 05:02 PM~6459177
> *You know its killin me, but I cant miss this party. I just keep telling myself, i cant always be at Sams. but I havent missed a day yet.  :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmmmm..............
I think shane will be there, the mayor needs to be there :0


----------



## eastbay_drop

that video was old school, but it was sick! that was from one of our big Lifes Finest bbqs in fremont! fuckin cops wont let us have it anymore due to it gettin too big :angry: 



> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2006, 11:16 AM~6456606
> *Check out another Video from Simon. Off the hook!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo&mode=user&search=
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 03:57 PM~6458819
> *:0  imma get to meet Eazy 510
> *


hes the one usually swingin from my nutz :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 27 2006, 08:04 PM~6460078
> *hes the one usually swingin from my nutz :biggrin:
> *


:twak: Jimmy that's not very nice .........










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wimone

i gotta go to modesto, but imma swing thru when i get back!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Oct 27 2006, 03:02 PM~6458488
> *I like this one as well!  I have it on my MySpace page!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY&eurl=
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6456606
> *Check out another Video from Simon. Off the hook!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo&mode=user&search=
> *


Got damb this vidoe off the fucking hook. Were can I get that cut.


----------



## PICAZZO

FYI
CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.


Will be having a BBQ tommorrow in south san francisco at the oyster point marina off of 101 lots off food, feel free to stop by, they don't have access to this site so I offered to post it up for them


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2006, 12:46 PM~6457308
> *so you think it should be changed to the first gas hop down the street hitting i mean dragging back bumper
> *


Determined by the most inches on the stick hno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

will be fair let me speak to the other money people


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2006, 11:20 PM~6460839
> *will  be fair let me speak to the other money people
> *



Are you going to pay the possible ticket's for wreckless driving or impound fee's :dunno:

Counting inches sounds fair to me :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 27 2006, 09:25 PM~6460874
> *Are you going to pay the possible ticket's for wreckless driving or impound fee's :dunno:
> 
> Counting inches sounds fair to me  :biggrin:
> *


does it say tard on my forehead/??????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

burger in one hand switch in the other


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2006, 11:28 PM~6460899
> *does it say tard on my forehead/??????
> *


You said it :0 

not me :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 27 2006, 09:33 PM~6460930
> *You said it  :0
> 
> not me  :biggrin:
> *


i just know im out three burgers and shakes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2006, 11:35 PM~6460947
> *i just know im out three burgers and shakes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Double Cheese Burgers with BACON

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

7:30


----------



## PICAZZO

So how much $$ is up for grabs?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i think like 130 but will get lee to pass the hat should i think be good for 150 :dunno: 130 for sure i hear


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

its all fun i just thru in the fifty for the trouble


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

no burger deal tomorrow night only past due burger debt's


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2006, 10:45 PM~6460998
> *its all fun i just thru in the fifty for the trouble
> *


Yeah I agree, these guys dump allot of money into getting their rides to soar up in the sky, ill throw in an extra $10 dollars because every penny counts


----------



## himbone

be nice to have a stick out there this time if anyone can drop it off before said party or whatever.


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2006, 11:45 PM~6460998
> *its all fun i just thru in the fifty for the trouble
> *


True; it is all for fun but, fun get's expensive :wave: 

It sounds like you get to watch the sticks, since you are relieving some trouble :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 27 2006, 11:58 PM~6461025
> *be nice to have a stick out there this time if anyone can drop it off before said party or whatever.
> *


 I will be dropping off the stick around 7 :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Back up to the top .... It is going down tonight ....


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

I MIGHT STOP BY


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i guess it is going down tonight  i guess i better get on the phone and get some more people out there!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTT!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 28 2006, 10:35 AM~6462548
> *i guess it is going down tonight  i guess i better get on the phone and get some more people out there!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

I wish I could take my Impala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## knockin87

SOUNDS LIKE IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TURN OUT. SOMEBODY TAKE A CAMERA AND POST PICS MANANA


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 28 2006, 11:17 AM~6462746
> *SOUNDS LIKE IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TURN OUT. SOMEBODY TAKE A CAMERA AND POST PICS MANANA
> *


What  why don't you bring out the monte :dunno:


----------



## EAZY_510

this might get good tonight


----------



## lowriv1972

HERE IS THE DATE FOR THE ENCHANTED CREATION CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE.

DECEMBER 16TH
TOY DRIVE FROM 2PM TO 6PM 
CAR HOP AT 8PM WITH A REGRISTRATION TIME OF 7PM.
TO ENTER THE HOP THERE WILL BE A $25 ENTRY FEE. WE ARE WORKING ON THE PRIZE MONEY AND I WILL HAVE THAT POSTED AS SOON AS I KNOW WHAT IT WILL BE.

I WILL POST A FLIER AS SOON AS I GET IT MADE. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE FUN TONITE!!!! IF I CAN, I WILL COME BY AFTER THE PARTY BUT NO GUARANTEES.


----------



## lowriv1972

WHATS UP SIDESHOW60, WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 28 2006, 11:42 AM~6462813
> *What  why don't you bring out the monte :dunno:
> *


BUSTED HOSE AND STILL GOTTA FIX MY HOOD,JUST LAGGING CUZ NOTHINGS REALLY HAPPENING BUT I GOTTA FIX IT STILL


----------



## himbone

see you guys in afew hours I aint eaten since this morning so 41 have my burger ready :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Good no post since 3pm and no members on the thread, going to be a good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

9:10 who ever isn't here, better hurry up


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 28 2006, 01:36 PM~6463067
> *WHATS UP SIDESHOW60, WHERE YOU BEEN?
> *


sup shane. ive been around you just dont recognise me without the 60
:biggrin:


----------



## himbone

thanks to 41 chevy for the burger and shake plus the generous donations of him and all else who chipped in for the hop. On another note I have a 50 dollar reward to whoever knows who stole the motor out of the back of my truck...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 28 2006, 10:59 PM~6465560
> *thanks to 41 chevy for the burger and shake plus the generous donations of him and all else who chipped in for the hop. On another note I have a 50 dollar reward to whoever knows who stole the motor out of the back of my truck...
> *


wtf 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 29 2006, 01:59 AM~6465560
> *thanks to 41 chevy for the burger and shake plus the generous donations of him and all else who chipped in for the hop. On another note I have a 50 dollar reward to whoever knows who stole the motor out of the back of my truck...
> *


thats some shady shit... :nono: :nono:



now being back in the bay i'm trying to get my hands on a new ride and i'll be out there with you all soon...might just have to roll the Sienna undercover..lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sorry to hear someone needed you parts more than you


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 28 2006, 11:59 PM~6465560
> *thanks to 41 chevy for the burger and shake plus the generous donations of him and all else who chipped in for the hop. On another note I have a 50 dollar reward to whoever knows who stole the motor out of the back of my truck...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
That's fucked up!!! Jimmy comes out and puts on a good show for us and someone goes and pulls some shit like this :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money

ANYONE HAVE PICS OR VIDEO COULDN'T MAKE IT WAS OUTTA TOWN.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Oct 27 2006, 01:02 PM~6458115
> *Okay.....Angel from The Spot has another $50 on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> www.thespotlowrider.com
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 29 2006, 10:08 AM~6466615
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any pics


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 29 2006, 11:33 AM~6466717
> *any pics
> *


there will


----------



## IMP65

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 29 2006, 01:17 AM~6465592
> *thats some shady shit... :nono:  :nono:
> now being back in the bay i'm trying to get my hands on a new ride and i'll be out there with you all soon...might just have to roll the Sienna undercover..lol
> *


I already told you what you need to pick up....so you can ride shotgun while I'm cruisin it. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 28 2006, 11:59 PM~6465560
> *thanks to 41 chevy for the burger and shake plus the generous donations of him and all else who chipped in for the hop. On another note I have a 50 dollar reward to whoever knows who stole the motor out of the back of my truck...
> *


thats not cool!! it better have not been a rider who took that :angry: hope some info turns up on that.


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 29 2006, 01:00 PM~6467100
> *thats not cool!! it better have not been a rider who took that :angry: hope some info turns up on that.
> *



shit like that makes people not bring cars cuz your not gane feel safe walking away from it cuz some one might jack shit from you, thats some fucked up shit right there 

hope there shit blows up when they put that motor in :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i need some 14'' all crome rims for my new ride iknow some one has a set layin around cheap


----------



## PICAZZO

Its sad that someone had to do something like this, we have never had a problem at sam's with theft, everyone there is cool people couldn't have been a rider, but then again why would a non-rider want a motor
:dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i guess no more hop'[email protected] sams till the motor comes back


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 01:17 PM~6467426
> *Its sad that someone had to do something like this, we have never had a problem at sam's with theft, everyone there is cool people couldn't have been a rider, but then again why would a non-rider want a motor
> :dunno:
> *


doubt it was anyone but a rider, cause I had a buch of tools in the back too.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 29 2006, 01:23 PM~6467462
> *doubt it was anyone but a rider, cause I had a buch of tools in the back too.
> *


Thats sad bro, I appologize that some shit like that had to happen. Thats not the kind of shit I want to happen at Sams, how much would it cost to replace that motor? I can throw down to get it replaced. I just know, that what comes around goes around. So hopefully who ever was shady enough to do that will get it twice in the end. Let me know if you need to get it replaced. wish I could have been out there to see how everything turned out. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 29 2006, 12:23 PM~6467462
> *doubt it was anyone but a rider, cause I had a buch of tools in the back too.
> *


idunno but my front is quicker than shit this morning :0


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 29 2006, 12:30 PM~6467501
> *Thats sad bro, I appologize that some shit like that had to happen. Thats not the kind of shit I want to happen at Sams, how much would it cost to replace that motor? I can throw down to get it replaced. I just know, that what comes around goes around. So hopefully who ever was shady enough to do that will get it twice in the end. Let me know if you need to get it replaced. wish I could have been out there to see how everything turned out.  :biggrin:
> *


 where were you shayne? the first time i've been out all season and u aint at there haha....pm me i want to help with your toy drive


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

j/k but we do need to fix up the ruler with a few more inches


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 29 2006, 01:30 PM~6467501
> *Thats sad bro, I appologize that some shit like that had to happen. Thats not the kind of shit I want to happen at Sams, how much would it cost to replace that motor? I can throw down to get it replaced. I just know, that what comes around goes around. So hopefully who ever was shady enough to do that will get it twice in the end. Let me know if you need to get it replaced. wish I could have been out there to see how everything turned out.  :biggrin:
> *


its all good, it was actually an old one, so whoever got it wont do to much when they put it in, im just glad i put the 4 new ones inside my tool box. and the person who took it didnt know it was bad thats why im pissed.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Oct 29 2006, 01:32 PM~6467514
> *where were you shayne? the first time i've been out all season and u aint at there haha....pm me i want to help with your toy drive
> *


Whats up!! I was actually in your neck of the woods, the big M-H. I was at a party for my Step Mom. I'll hit you up about the toy drive.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 29 2006, 01:36 PM~6467540
> *its all good, it was actually an old one, so whoever got it wont do to much when they put it in, im just glad i put the 4 new ones inside my tool box. and the person who took it didnt know it was bad thats why im pissed.
> *


Well, like I said, I appologize. thaats not what I Want to have happen at the place where we should be free to kick it without having to worry that some shit will come up missing.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 29 2006, 01:44 PM~6467548
> *Well, like I said, I appologize. thaats not what I Want to have happen at the place where we should be free to kick it without having to worry that some shit will come up missing.
> *


X2


----------



## lowriv1972

So who has the pics from last nite. I'm going through withdrawls. :biggrin: And I need a fix!!!!


----------



## WAT IT DO

real talk were is the pics


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 29 2006, 02:11 PM~6467627
> *So who has the pics from last nite. I'm going through withdrawls. :biggrin: And I need a fix!!!!
> *


WHAT"S UP MAYOR SHANE. I COULDN'T MAKE IT LAST NIGHT. HAD A CLUB MEETING TO GO TO. I KNOW SOMEBODY MUST OF HAD A CAMERA LAST NIGHT..WHO GOT THE PIX. MAYBE SOMEBODY TOOK A PIC OF THAT SKANLESS PERSON TAKING HIMBONE'S MOTOR OUT THE BACK OF HIS TRUCK........... :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

big absent list yesterday


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 29 2006, 02:29 PM~6467691
> *big absent list yesterday
> *


I was excused!!! I had a note :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Tony, mr. 925 absent again? 
Detention in shane's office !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Oct 29 2006, 01:46 PM~6467045
> *I already told you what you need to pick up....so you can ride shotgun while I'm cruisin it. :biggrin:
> *


na big body or a new towncar....something 4 me and the kids to cruzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hustler on the go

That is some bullshit about someone stealing that motor, we suppose to go out there and kick it and have a good time and not worry about stuff like that. Broke ass dudes can't buy they own. :guns:


----------



## Bad Company 64

Here's a couple of pics from last night :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by upncomin6+Oct 29 2006, 02:32 PM~6467514-->
> 
> 
> 
> where were you shayne? the first time i've been out all season and u aint at there haha....pm me i want to help with your toy drive
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Oct 29 2006, 02:41 PM~6467543
> *Whats up!! I was actually in your neck of the woods, the big M-H. I was at a party for my Step Mom. I'll hit you up about the toy drive.
> *


While you were in my hood I was in your hood Castro Valley after the hop  

It was off the hook at Mick's house


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 29 2006, 09:29 PM~6469992
> *While you were in my hood I was in your hood Castro Valley after the hop
> 
> It was off the hook at Mick's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, you should have hit me up. Looks like it was off the hook, my kinda party. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

DAM PAULY LOOKS LIKE HE"S IN TO SOME KINKY SHIT. [THE LOVE MASTER] :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 29 2006, 10:52 PM~6470114
> *Damn, you should have hit me up. Looks like it was off the hook, my kinda party. :biggrin:
> *



I didn't want to interrupt your quality family time with your stepmom :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 29 2006, 09:56 PM~6470147
> *I didn't want to interrupt your quality family time with your stepmom :dunno:
> *


OUr party was cool, it was fun kickin back with the family again. We dont get to see eachother much.


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 29 2006, 10:56 PM~6470142
> *DAM PAULY LOOKS LIKE HE"S IN TO SOME KINKY SHIT. [THE LOVE MASTER] :biggrin:
> *


Are you talking about stocker Pauly getting the girlies drunk :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn that party looked off the hook


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 29 2006, 10:08 PM~6470230
> *Are you talking about stocker Pauly getting the girlies drunk :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PAULY"S READY FOR THE KILL. HE"S EVEN CRACKIN HIS KNUCKLES ....... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 29 2006, 10:15 PM~6470280
> *PAULY"S READY FOR THE KILL.  HE"S EVEN CRACKIN HIS KNUCKLES ....... :biggrin:
> *


A MANS GOTTA DO WHAT A MANS GOTTA DO!!! BESIDES HER COSTUME CAME WITH HAND CUFFS........... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTOM

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 29 2006, 10:15 PM~6470280
> *PAULY"S READY FOR THE KILL.  HE"S EVEN CRACKIN HIS KNUCKLES ....... :biggrin:
> *


Yah no shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Don't get drunk around Pauly he'll that advantage of you :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> While you were in my hood I was in your hood Castro Valley after the hop
> 
> It was off the hook at Mick's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little red riding hood did't have boobs that big when I was a kid


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2006, 12:23 AM~6470336
> *A MANS GOTTA DO WHAT A MANS GOTTA DO!!!  BESIDES HER COSTUME CAME WITH HAND CUFFS........... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


some ones got to do it right... :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Thanks Tom ..Tom did the hop at Sam's and the party at Mickey's and still made it to my house by 10:00 am with Mageul to check out my next project and some breakfast.good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Homies Troy, Chico and Alex from Rollerz Only came thru for the hop yesterday
:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

Thanks to everyone who made it out on Saturday had a good time..... about people taking shit from Jimmy's truck that is some shady shit and we will find out who did it cause people will talk.... and when we do find out who did it you will be delt with.... Thanks Tim for collecting money because Angel from the Spot did not come through with what he said he was going to come with..... Next time i will make sure the people who said they are putting in give me the money before the night of the hop..... I have some flics but not many as soon as i got there the camera was dead .... I will post what i have in a bit as soon as they are loaded ....


----------



## Droop$

sounds like it was crackin! i missed this saturday. me n the fellas were lifting my homies ride. we were gona try and make it but....we ran into some issues and next thing we knew it was too late


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 30 2006, 10:04 AM~6472182
> *sounds like it was crackin! i missed this saturday. me n the fellas were lifting my homies ride. we were gona try and make it but....we ran into some issues and next thing we knew it was too late
> *


Hope you were lifting your regal because once its done I'm calling you out :0


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 09:23 AM~6472319
> *Hope you were lifting your regal because once its done I'm calling you out  :0
> *


naw not my regal...yet! but call me out with what? that bucket of youres lol naggar please go put air in the tires and kick out the critters that made youre car they home


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 30 2006, 10:32 AM~6472400
> *naw not my regal...yet! but  call me out with what? that bucket of youres lol naggar please go put air in the tires and kick out the critters that made youre car they home
> *


My plates- str8 clownin


You might as well put str8 clownED


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 09:55 AM~6472564
> *My plates- str8 clownin
> You might as well put str8 clownED
> *


u might aswell rename youre car to str8joke :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 30 2006, 11:00 AM~6472604
> *u might aswell rename youre car to str8joke  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Your the one that's going to get laughed :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: to Locs_650


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 10:23 AM~6472319
> *Hope you were lifting your regal because once its done I'm calling you out  :0
> *


oooohhhhhhh :0 :0


----------



## wimone

WUT UP HOMIE'S, I WAS ABLE TO MAKE IT FROM THE VALLEY AND IT WAS WELL WORTH IT, GLAD TO SEE THE ONES I SAW AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE ONES I DIDNT NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!

LATER,

*MR. WIM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 30 2006, 12:51 PM~6473343
> *WUT UP HOMIE'S, I WAS ABLE TO MAKE IT FROM THE VALLEY AND IT WAS WELL WORTH IT, GLAD TO SEE THE ONES I SAW AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE ONES I DIDNT NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!
> 
> LATER,
> 
> MR. WIM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Good to meet you bro ....


----------



## PICAZZO

*BAY_AREA*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 30 2006, 12:51 PM~6473343
> *WUT UP HOMIE'S, I WAS ABLE TO MAKE IT FROM THE VALLEY AND IT WAS WELL WORTH IT, GLAD TO SEE THE ONES I SAW AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE ONES I DIDNT NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!
> 
> LATER,
> 
> MR. WIM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU CAME THROUGH IN THE TOWNCAR?






KINDA THOUGHT IT WAS CHIVO FOR A SECOND :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6473359
> **BAY_AREA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 11:58 AM~6473381
> *YOU CAME THROUGH IN THE TOWNCAR?
> KINDA THOUGHT IT WAS CHIVO FOR A SECOND :biggrin:
> *


YUP, THAT WAS ME AND MY FAMILY. ROLLIN IN MY DAILY.........


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 30 2006, 01:13 PM~6473445
> *YUP, THAT WAS ME AND MY FAMILY. ROLLIN IN MY DAILY.........
> *


DAILY? DAMN THAT'S A TRUE LOWRIDER RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 01:26 PM~6473911
> *DAILY? DAMN THAT'S A TRUE LOWRIDER RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:
> *


LOL, THANKS HOMIE!!! 
DID I FORGET TO MENTION MY RADIO ONLY PLAY'S "OLDIES"? LOL

RIGHT ON HOMIE....

*MR. WIM!!*


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2006, 11:53 AM~6473353
> *Good to meet you bro ....
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE...... AND THE SAME 2 U


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ya thanks to all the rider's that pitched in$$$$$$. FOR THE HOP :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

now can evry one pitch in for me a new set of rims


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6473359
> **BAY_AREA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic right there :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2006, 09:57 AM~6472129
> *Thanks to everyone who made it out on Saturday had a good time..... about people taking shit from Jimmy's truck that is some shady shit and we will find out who did it cause people will talk.... and when we do find out who did it you will be delt with.... Thanks Tim for collecting money because Angel from the Spot did not come through with what he said he was going to come with..... Next time i will make sure the people who said they are putting in give me the money before the night of the hop..... I have some flics but not many as soon as i got there the camera was dead .... I will post what i have in a bit as soon as they are loaded ....
> *


i still got the money, im keepin my word, but that day we could'nt make it out there....when i see jimmy ill give him the money not $10 but $20........


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 30 2006, 12:51 PM~6473343
> *WUT UP HOMIE'S, I WAS ABLE TO MAKE IT FROM THE VALLEY AND IT WAS WELL WORTH IT, GLAD TO SEE THE ONES I SAW AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE ONES I DIDNT NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!
> 
> LATER,
> 
> MR. WIM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I"LL BE THERE AND I'LL BE HUNGRY............ :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 30 2006, 05:06 PM~6475208
> *Nice pic right there :thumbsup:
> *


Yea, that's over looking my back yard. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## EAZY_510

video will be up in a few


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 27 2006, 10:44 AM~6456827
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU--HBln2Vw
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Is that Gstyle and Qdog I see. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 30 2006, 09:06 PM~6476437
> *video will be up in a few
> *


done yet?


----------



## lowriv1972

whats up eastbay68?


----------



## EAZY_510

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 31 2006, 12:06 AM~6477240
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU
> *



Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 30 2006, 10:58 PM~6477211
> *whats up eastbay68?
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

nice ass video bro.


----------



## Droop$

damn that video was tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 31 2006, 12:47 AM~6477409
> *Looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


this time i wanted to throw in a song that said elko.....lol


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 30 2006, 11:06 PM~6477240
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU
> *


Man they both hop so smooth.


----------



## locs_650

Bad ass video :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Guess no sams this weekend, because its gunna rain


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 31 2006, 09:52 AM~6478938
> *Guess no sams this weekend, because its gunna rain
> *


It's gonna rain .... damn time to get the tarps out and cover the cars ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 30 2006, 11:06 PM~6477240
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 31 2006, 10:17 AM~6479083
> *It's gonna rain .... damn time to get the tarps out and cover the cars ....
> *


Its only a slight chance of rain, I'll be there anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

just wondering what is that max Jim's car has hit.


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 31 2006, 06:02 PM~6481473
> *Its only a slight chance of rain,  I'll be there anyway.  :biggrin:
> *


You know i can't get away so i will be there too .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

So who wlse is down to ride this weekend? :biggrin: A little rain wont stop me, never has before. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Today marks 2 years after the death of Bay Area rap legend (Mac Dre) Andre Hicks
May he ThIzZ in peace


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2006, 09:59 AM~6484944
> *Today marks 2 years after the death of Bay Area rap legend (Mac Dre) Andre Hicks
> May he ThIzZ in peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK THE WORLD WE LOVE FURL! </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>REST IN PARADISE MAC DRE.  :angel: uffin:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBH8ggMA-ho


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2006, 10:59 AM~6484944
> *Today marks 2 years after the death of Bay Area rap legend (Mac Dre) Andre Hicks
> May he ThIzZ in peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P KMEL is playing all his Records. :angel: :angel:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

bringing my new ride


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 08:37 PM~6488241
> *bringing my new ride
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 08:37 PM~6488241
> *bringing my new ride
> *


IS IT A SURPISE?? :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU RIDIN IN NOW?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just GAVE AWAY MY PROJECT CAR TODAY TO MAKE ROOM


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:20 PM~6488564
> *just GAVE AWAY MY PROJECT CAR TODAY TO MAKE ROOM
> *


 And what did you make room for????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just a four door


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:29 PM~6488643
> *just a four door
> *


Old Skool?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:20 PM~6488564
> *just GAVE AWAY MY PROJECT CAR TODAY TO MAKE ROOM
> *


which car?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 1 2006, 09:34 PM~6488683
> *Old Skool?
> *


yeah and clean too....seen it yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 1 2006, 08:35 PM~6488686
> *which car?
> *


the one that needed lug studs :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 1 2006, 09:36 PM~6488697
> *yeah and clean too....seen it yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


Oh what the hell....what is it? This is kiling me....I cant wait til the weekend to see what it is. I am known for not having patience :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:37 PM~6488699
> *the one that needed lug studs  :uh:
> *


oh damn .... :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:37 PM~6488699
> *the one that needed lug studs  :uh:
> *


What is going on with the one posted on craigslist????????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 1 2006, 08:37 PM~6488704
> *Oh what the hell....what is it? This is kiling me....I cant wait til the weekend to see what it is. I am known for not having patience :biggrin:
> *


shut up you was marked absent :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:39 PM~6488715
> *shut up you was marked absent :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:39 PM~6488715
> *shut up you was marked absent :0  :0
> *


I HAD A NOTE, FROM MY MOMMY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 1 2006, 08:38 PM~6488711
> *What is going on with the one posted on craigslist????????
> *


thats it i gave it away this morning


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:40 PM~6488729
> *thats it i gave it away this morning
> *


NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

had to get rid of it it had no lug studs the blue one is much better


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:42 PM~6488745
> *had to get ride off it it had no lug studs
> *


You are talking about the one that we took the lugs off of right? That is not the one i seen on craigslist....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 1 2006, 08:43 PM~6488754
> *You are talking about the one that we took the lugs off of right? That is not the one i seen on craigslist....
> *


ya gave it away as in freeeeeeeee


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2006, 09:44 PM~6488763
> *ya gave it away as in freeeeeeeee
> *


was that one running? I like the new one ... clean :thumbsup: 

Thanks for inviting us over yesterday ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

na no motor in that one im cleaning house makin room for new thangs


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Sam's. I guess the weather people are right about this weekend. Its sprinkling out this way.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 1 2006, 10:13 PM~6488949
> *ttt for Sam's. I guess the weather people are right about this weekend. Its sprinkling out this way.
> *


Aint gonna slow me down. No stinkin water will keep me from my second home :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6376084
> *ENJOY....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA
> *


ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 1 2006, 08:37 PM~6488704
> *Oh what the hell....what is it? This is kiling me....I cant wait til the weekend to see what it is. I am known for not having patience :biggrin:
> *


HA HA I SEEN IT, IT'S COOL AND IT'S EXACTLY THE WAY IT SHOULD BE OG AND DRIVE-ABLE.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 2 2006, 09:44 AM~6490885
> *HA HA I SEEN IT, IT'S COOL AND IT'S EXACTLY THE WAY IT SHOULD BE OG AND DRIVE-ABLE.
> 
> 
> *


Yeah it is bro .... when i went over there and he showed me i was like DAMNNNNNNNNNNN.... :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 09:52 AM~6490956
> *Yeah it is bro .... when i went over there and he showed me i was like DAMNNNNNNNNNNN.... :0
> *


You know you guys are killing me.... :biggrin: I guess I'm the only one who hasnt seen it.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 09:05 AM~6491053
> *You know you guys are killing me....  :biggrin: I guess I'm the only one who hasnt seen it.
> *


DONT GET MADD, GET GLADD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  LOL


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 10:05 AM~6491053
> *You know you guys are killing me....  :biggrin: I guess I'm the only one who hasnt seen it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 10:14 AM~6491129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks Locs, gald to see that this is sooo funny. Just playin, I guess I'll see it tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 11:32 AM~6491705
> *Thanks Locs, gald to see that this is sooo funny. Just playin, I guess I'll see it tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


You are going to see it on Friday? You going to his place just to see it before he gets to Sam's? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 11:35 AM~6491732
> *You are going to see it on Friday? You going to his place just to see it before he gets to Sam's?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oops, I thought it was Friday. :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 11:59 AM~6491896
> *Oops, I thought it was Friday.  :uh:
> *


Damn you still a day and a half .... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what time are you going on Saturday?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 12:03 PM~6491926
> *Damn you still a day and a half ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what time are you going on Saturday?
> *


I should be there around 7, how about you?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 12:08 PM~6491956
> *I should be there around 7, how about you?
> *


Probally around 7 or a little later ....


----------



## PICAZZO

So is sam's still happenin' this weekend?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 12:28 PM~6492072
> *So is sam's still happenin' this weekend?
> *


You know it!!!!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn Locs, your less then 50 post away from 1,000 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 01:32 PM~6492470
> *Damn Locs, your less then 50 post away from 1,000  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I know i have been watching that .... i have been busy today made it to the top 6 posters for today ..... not that busy here today .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 01:57 PM~6492620
> *I know i have been watching that .... i have been busy today made it to the top 6 posters for today ..... not that busy here today ....  :biggrin:
> *


Am I on it?


----------



## locs_650

Going to try and hit 1000 today :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 02:08 PM~6492697
> *Am I on it?
> *


No bro 

luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 6,123 150 2.24%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 64,191 112 1.67%
back yard boogie Oct 2006 204 103 1.54%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 42,700 100 1.49%
SixFoSS Dec 2004 5,952 90 1.35%
*locs_650 Jun 2006 966 90 1.35%*
D-Cheese Oct 2004 18,149 82 1.23%
let_it_go Jan 2006 2,010 73 1.09%
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,705 62 0.93%
CapriceRoller Dec 2005 2,120 60 0.90%


----------



## PICAZZO

I will be :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

I am on the top 4 now ....


----------



## locs_650

luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 6,123 148 2.20%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 64,195 116 1.72%
back yard boogie Oct 2006 204 103 1.53%
*locs_650 Jun 2006 977 101 1.50%*
MAYHEM Mar 2004 42,700 96 1.42%
SixFoSS Dec 2004 5,953 91 1.35%
D-Cheese Oct 2004 18,152 85 1.26%
let_it_go Jan 2006 2,011 74 1.10%
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,705 62 0.92%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 47,499 60 0.89%

Have to do it now cause i am never on when i am home ....


----------



## locs_650

Almost got to 1000 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

* 1000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 01:43 PM~6492967
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>OH CRAP, I'VE BEEN ON SINCE 2002, AND YOUR CATCHING UP TOO ME!!!!! LOL
> 
> wimone Today, 09:10 AM | | Post #1506
> 
> THE MEX-DON-DADDA!
> 
> Posts: 1,173
> Joined: Jun 2002
> From: EAST BAY, CALIFORNIA!!!
> Car Club: UNDER COVER ARTIST!!!!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 02:43 PM~6492967
> * 1000  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Feels goood to be a whore huh homie. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 02:43 PM~6492967
> * 1000  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Feels goood to be a whore huh homie. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 2 2006, 02:56 PM~6493116
> *OH CRAP, I'VE BEEN ON SINCE 2002, AND YOUR CATCHING UP TOO ME!!!!! LOL
> 
> wimone  Today, 09:10 AM    |    | Post #1506
> 
> THE MEX-DON-DADDA!
> 
> Posts: 1,173
> Joined: Jun 2002
> From: EAST BAY, CALIFORNIA!!!
> Car Club: UNDER COVER ARTIST!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 02:58 PM~6493154
> *Feels goood to be a whore huh homie. :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah .... i have to make up for time i am going to miss next week since i am going to be at home all week


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 03:01 PM~6493179
> *hell yeah .... i have to make up for time i am going to miss next week since i am going to be at home all week
> *


Vacation ?


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone know what size tarp will fit completely over a 1965 impala? And where can I get one for a decent price?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 03:17 PM~6493330
> *Vacation ?
> *


Yeah working on the house all next week ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 03:20 PM~6493377
> *Does anyone know what size tarp will fit completely over a 1965 impala? And where can I get one for a decent price?
> *


It will have to be huge caue i got one at home depot and i think it was like a 20 X 30 or something and it did not cover the car all the way but pretty close .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 12:38 PM~6492102
> *
> *


I just checked the forcast and it shows clear for Saturday!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 03:54 PM~6493625
> *I just checked the forcast and it shows clear for Saturday!! :biggrin:
> *


YESSSHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Whatever hapened to 925? He hasn't been on for a while :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 02:20 PM~6493377
> *Does anyone know what size tarp will fit completely over a 1965 impala? And where can I get one for a decent price?
> *


ya give it to me ill keep it dry


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2006, 04:08 PM~6493749
> *Whatever hapened to 925? He hasn't been on for a while :dunno:
> *


Yeah i know and does not go to Sams anymore either


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 2 2006, 04:14 PM~6493796
> *ya give it to me ill keep it dry
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Shane how is the parking going to be for the toy drive?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 04:18 PM~6493832
> *Shane how is the parking going to be for the toy drive?
> *


The same as always. We use the corner by the car wash to set up a pop up to keep the toys together. The hop, we will have to probably set it up a little different than the last few times and actually have caution tape set up to keep everyone back so they dont get hurt.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: wut toy drive, hop? huh?


> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2006, 04:04 PM~6494241
> *The same as always. We use the corner by the car wash to set up a pop up to keep the toys together. The hop, we will have to probably set it up a little different than the last few times and actually have caution tape set up to keep everyone back so they dont get hurt.
> *


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 2 2006, 05:41 PM~6494544
> *:uh:  wut  toy drive, hop? huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wut up lou


----------



## CHE1

where is the flyer??


----------



## 650 ReGaL

Wussup everyone from the Bay Area :wave:


----------



## wimone

*IT'S A BAY THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 3 2006, 05:35 PM~6500479
> *UNO-MASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span></span>*


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

cant wait till tomarrow


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whats up who's in ???


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 3 2006, 01:10 AM~6496990
> *where is the flyer??
> *


We are almost done with it. Need to fix some of the text and make sure its all correct. Should be able to post it today. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 3 2006, 09:29 PM~6500935
> *whats up  who's  in ???
> *


not me car is still sitting since last weekend...


----------



## locs_650

Back to the top .... :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 2 2006, 11:10 PM~6496538
> *wut up lou
> *


SUP HOMIE!


----------



## lowriv1972

OK so my design guy didnt get to finish the flyer today. He says he actually had to work, so I will get with him on Monday and get it finished. Sorry guys, sometimes you have to patient when things are free!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 2 2006, 04:16 PM~6493812
> *Yeah i know and does not go to Sams anymore either
> *


whats up locs man i got to work homie 
i gonna be out this saturday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 3 2006, 11:56 PM~6499056
> *whats up locs man i got to work homie
> i gonna be out this saturday
> *


All good bro .... see you this saturday then bro .... 

you fix the wiring problems?


----------



## 650 ReGaL

Damn layitlow is all fucked up!!!!!!

Regal king

Che 1

lyrical nerd

And many other members cannot log on does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Hey I just wanted to grace this topic with my presence! :biggrin: I havent been around a computer in a minute! 

Saturday at Sams it is! I`ll be there in my GROUPIE HOOPTIE! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

I had the same problem for a few hours .... i think they were trying to fix the time issue and ran into some other problems .... 

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Finally back on :thumbsup: I was going through withdraws and shit :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 01:27 AM~6501757
> *Finally back on :thumbsup: I was going through withdraws and shit :roflmao:
> *


x2! hno:


----------



## lowriv1972

Everyone is still on for tonite, right? I am fixing the window in the Lincoln right now and then Ill wash her up.


----------



## eastbay_drop

i dont know, my car is still layed out with a blown hose from last weekend! :angry:


----------



## WAT IT DO

IM DOWN AS ALWAYS


----------



## PICAZZO

It would be kool if lyrical nerd could bring out that badass black regal


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2006, 02:40 PM~6504228
> *It would be kool if lyrical nerd could bring out that badass black regal
> *


yea........but it would be cool if i didnt have so much bullshit in the way of me takin it out...i gota solve my personal issues before anything else. some people cant seem to understand that :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 4 2006, 06:33 PM~6504391
> *yea........but it would be cool if i didnt have so much bullshit in the way of me takin it out...i gota solve my personal issues before anything else. some  people cant seem to understand that  :dunno:
> *


do what you got to do homie.....you can't
live and breath lowriding


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 4 2006, 04:03 PM~6504487
> *do what you got to do homie.....you can't
> live and breath lowriding
> *


i hear u bro...i mean u can live and breathe it but...its hard to do it with not enough funds lol its ok i was down 06 but im comin back 07!


----------



## lowriv1972

IM JUMPIN IN THE SHOWER RIGHT NOW AND IM ON MY WAY.SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 730


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 4 2006, 07:26 PM~6505013
> *IM JUMPIN IN THE SHOWER RIGHT NOW AND IM ON MY WAY.SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 730
> *


more info than we needed to know...


----------



## eastbay_drop

:roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 4 2006, 10:15 PM~6505465
> *more info than we needed to know...
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 3 2006, 09:19 PM~6501089
> *SUP HOMIE!
> *


you know


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ok here's the low down,, if i can pre reg still im going to comton with the 41 to put it down for the BAY. i had a long talk with the car and she still has it . so we will be makin the trip . i know . L. A . got tight rides but we gunna give em a run 4 the money and show em how we do it ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:thumbsup: i hear there may be someone else putting it down for the bay in compton too... :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 5 2006, 10:29 AM~6507685
> *:thumbsup: i hear there may be someone else putting it down for the bay in compton too... :dunno:
> *


:duuno: oh oh,


----------



## himbone

im starting on the 64 today to get it ready for compton , im changing alot of it new batteries. coils front and rear, new motors up front and i think a rear one went out last weekend too. and afew other ideas...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6507834
> *im starting on the 64 today to get it ready for compton , im changing alot of it new batteries. coils front and rear, new motors up front and i think a rear one went out last weekend too. and afew other ideas...
> *


:thumbsup: go show the what the Bay Area has to offer Jimmy make us proud homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6507834
> *im starting on the 64 today to get it ready for compton , im changing alot of it new batteries. coils front and rear, new motors up front and i think a rear one went out last weekend too. and afew other ideas...
> *


YEAH JIMMY GOOD LUCK SHOW THEM WHY YOU BEEN SERVING FOOL'S THIS YEAR UP NORTH.


----------



## Eddie-Money

GOOD LUCK TO MY NOR CAL BROTHER AND SISTER'S THAT WILL ME REPRESENTING NOR CAL IN COMPTON :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 5 2006, 12:06 PM~6508120
> *GOOD LUCK TO MY NOR CAL BROTHER AND SISTER'S THAT WILL ME REPRESENTING NOR CAL IN COMPTON :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: that's what I'm talking about, we should all thank these guys that are travelling down to the cpt and representing the Bay Area, because we need to let them know that Lowridin' is very much alive in Nor Cal


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2006, 01:24 PM~6507956
> *:thumbsup: go show the what the Bay Area has to offer Jimmy make us proud homie
> *


x2 Rep the bay


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2006, 12:20 PM~6508174
> *:thumbsup: that's what I'm talking about, we should all thank these guys that are travelling down to the cpt and representing the Bay Area, because we need to let them know that Lowridin' is very much alive in Nor Cal
> *



WHAT'S UP REGAL THAT RIGHT BROTHER WE AL NEEDS TO STOP HATING ON EACH OTHER STOP TAKING BULLSHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER CUZ WHERE ALL HERE TO TOO THE BAY ON THE MAP AND SHOW THEM THAT WERE HERE TO STAY.


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6507834
> *im starting on the 64 today to get it ready for compton , im changing alot of it new batteries. coils front and rear, new motors up front and i think a rear one went out last weekend too. and afew other ideas...
> *



am down for the ride to compton...


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 09:58 AM~6507834
> *im starting on the 64 today to get it ready for compton , im changing alot of it new batteries. coils front and rear, new motors up front and i think a rear one went out last weekend too. and afew other ideas...
> *


A few ooooother ideas, huh?  

Keep it Doin' What it do! 

Good luck in CPT.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6508328
> *WHAT'S UP REGAL THAT RIGHT BROTHER WE AL NEEDS TO STOP HATING ON EACH OTHER STOP TAKING BULLSHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER CUZ WHERE ALL HERE TO TOO THE BAY ON THE MAP AND SHOW THEM THAT WERE HERE TO STAY.
> *


Exactly, things in the lowrider community have been commin together, but there is still some of that territorial shit going on just like with rap music, for the longest time two rappers from the Bay couldn't work together because they were toooo "hood" finally they decided to respect each others background and now the Bay Area is getting recognized!!!! Bay Area lowriders need to do the same, we all one when it comes to ridin' we gotta make noise and be heard and let them know that can build badass rides out here. :thumbsup: 


Oh yeah and FU*K lrm magazine we don't need em' :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

you know im goin with you, just not sure if im takin the car or not. let me know if you need any help on the car.  



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 11:58 AM~6507834
> *im starting on the 64 today to get it ready for compton , im changing alot of it new batteries. coils front and rear, new motors up front and i think a rear one went out last weekend too. and afew other ideas...
> *


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 5 2006, 02:43 PM~6508782
> *you know im goin with you, just not sure if im takin the car or not. let me know if you need any help on the car.
> *


me too :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hopefully someone will take pictures :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

got my pre reg today


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 5 2006, 06:54 PM~6510540
> *got my pre reg today
> *


r u going to roll with us


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 5 2006, 09:12 PM~6511032
> *r u going to roll with us
> *


r u? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 09:39 PM~6511409
> *r u? :biggrin:
> *


im trying to come up on a tow vehical my suburban prolly wont make the hall if i cant rent or buy someting im leaveing friday and going to ride it there its only 500 mi


----------



## locs_650

TTT....


----------



## PICAZZO

Goodmorning everyone :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 5 2006, 11:06 PM~6511536
> *im trying to come up on a tow vehical my suburban prolly wont make the hall  if i cant rent or buy someting im leaveing friday and going to ride it there its only 500 mi
> *


Savage!!!! Thats a rider!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 6 2006, 10:23 AM~6513470
> *ttt
> *


And where were you on saturday sir?


----------



## Coast One




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who else is going


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 5 2006, 11:06 PM~6511536
> *im trying to come up on a tow vehical my suburban prolly wont make the hall  if i cant rent or buy someting im leaveing friday and going to ride it there its only 500 mi
> *


 :0 your crazy!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what are you saying? might just keep going down to t.j. and get stitched up


----------



## eastbay_drop

we have atleast 4 guys goin! 



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 6 2006, 07:46 PM~6516805
> *who else is going
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

To The Top!!!! :biggrin: 

Anyone ridin to the Good Guys Car Show this weekend? You know Enchanted will be there as usuall. We love that show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2006, 11:14 AM~6521365
> *To The Top!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone ridin to the Good Guys Car Show this weekend? You know Enchanted will be there as usuall. We love that show!!! :biggrin:
> *


If I'm not working, I'm going out there :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2006, 11:14 AM~6521365
> *To The Top!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone ridin to the Good Guys Car Show this weekend? You know Enchanted will be there as usuall. We love that show!!! :biggrin:
> *


If I'm not working, I'm going out there :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

If there are any questions, please ask.We are going to re-arrange some of the information for the actual Flyer, but this will work for now. :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2006, 12:37 PM~6522281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any questions, please ask.We are going to re-arrange some of the information for the actual Flyer, but this will work for now.  :biggrin:
> *



Where is it going to be held?


----------



## PICAZZO

Nice flyer :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Nov 7 2006, 02:48 PM~6522728
> *Where is it going to be held?
> *


I will be adding it to the flyer. It is being held at Sams Super Burger 18401 Hesperian Blvd San Lorenzo, Ca. 94580


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2006, 04:15 PM~6523257
> *I will be adding it to the flyer. It is being held at Sams Super Burger 18401 Hesperian Blvd San Lorenzo, Ca. 94580
> *


JUST GOT TO FIND THE LEVELST PART OF THE LOT AND MARK IT OFF THAT PARKING LOT IS NOT FUN FOR HOPPING, CARS MOVE TO MUCH, BUT WHAT YA GONNA DO BETTER THAN NUTTING


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 7 2006, 07:01 PM~6524371
> *JUST GOT TO FIND THE LEVELST PART OF THE LOT AND MARK IT OFF THAT PARKING LOT IS NOT FUN FOR HOPPING, CARS MOVE TO MUCH, BUT WHAT YA GONNA DO BETTER THAN NUTTING
> *


Unfortunetely, there is only one spot to do it at. There isnt much light in the back of the parking lot. We will be having it in the same place as always, but without the cars in the parking spots. Its fairly level there. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD GUYS SWAP MEET ROLL CALL:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 8 2006, 02:53 AM~6526408
> *GOOD GUYS SWAP MEET ROLL CALL:
> *


I'll be there about 7 in the morning. I think we are showing 5 cars, not sure yet. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 8 2006, 09:47 AM~6527533
> *I'll be there about 7 in the morning. I think we are showing 5 cars, not sure yet. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

Nice.............










What is it :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

one of my skirts


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just gotem


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hope they dont get chipped driving to compton :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

Ohhhhhh ok I see it........






Came out real nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

picture phone sucks


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for SAM'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 5 2006, 10:06 PM~6511536
> *im trying to come up on a tow vehical my suburban prolly wont make the hall  if i cant rent or buy someting im leaveing friday and going to ride it there its only 500 mi
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im all good picking up new suburban this weekend i hear 5 or 6 are going how many rides are going :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 9 2006, 09:49 PM~6539246
> *im all good picking up new suburban this weekend  i hear 5 or 6  are going  how many rides are going :dunno:
> *


from our club i think its just himbones 64 and maybe the blue 60


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

they say it holds 750 cars and it will be full


----------



## PICAZZO

No sams this weekend?


----------



## eastbay_drop

:thumbsup: are you still goin?



> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Nov 10 2006, 05:25 PM~6543797
> *from our club i think its just himbones 64 and maybe the blue 60
> *


41chev Posted Today, 06:26 PM
they say it holds 750 cars and it will be full


shit i guess i should find out! i didnt pre reg and wouldnt want to take my car all the way down there and get turned away!


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 10 2006, 05:54 PM~6544265
> *:thumbsup:  are you still goin?
> 41chev  Posted Today, 06:26 PM
> they say it holds 750 cars and it will be full
> shit i guess i should find out! i didnt pre reg and wouldnt want to take my car all the way down there and get turned away!
> *


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 10 2006, 04:51 PM~6544252
> *No sams this weekend?
> *


cpt is next weekened so i will be at sams


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

call mohamid 310 632 5674 tell him your from the bay and you want in


----------



## sharky_510

ttt


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 10 2006, 05:17 PM~6544341
> *call mohamid  310 632 5674 tell him your from the bay and you want in
> *


so u going to roll with us


----------



## WAT IT DO

u still going to leave on friday


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## eastbay_drop

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 10 2006, 09:59 PM~6545701
> *u still going to leave on friday
> *


i think sat


----------



## PICAZZO

DID ANYONE GO OUT TO SAMS LAST NIGHT ?


----------



## PICAZZO

G STYLE


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2006, 03:47 AM~6551232
> *DID ANYONE GO OUT TO SAMS LAST NIGHT ?
> *


yup jus me shane wayne tommy and a couple other guys why werent u there


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2006, 05:41 AM~6551308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G STYLE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 12 2006, 02:41 PM~6553087
> *yup jus me shane wayne tommy and a couple other guys why werent u there
> *


Yeah, what happened to everyone last night??? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

too cold 4 the baby


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 12 2006, 06:04 PM~6554241
> *too cold 4 the baby
> *


FOR PAULY TOO.......


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i left at 730 
no one was there.


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 12 2006, 07:40 PM~6555267
> *i left at 730
> no one was there.
> *


should of waited a little bit longer i got there at 800 and shane was there before me


----------



## 925eastbayrider

shit it was cold out there last night


----------



## PICAZZO

I had to work graveyard couldn't make it out there :angry:


----------



## locs_650

Was working on the house .... 

TTMFT .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 13 2006, 10:54 AM~6558307
> *Was working on the house ....
> 
> TTMFT ....  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: wussup Locs !!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 11:49 AM~6558810
> *:wave: wussup Locs !!!!
> *


What's going on?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 10 2006, 10:59 PM~6545701
> *u still going to leave on friday
> *


What day are you guys leaving for Compton? We are going to go and probably will leave early Sunday morning. Just wanted to see if anyone else was rolling out at this time.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2006, 04:06 PM~6560481
> *What day are you guys leaving for Compton? We are going to go and probably will leave early Sunday morning. Just wanted to see if anyone else was rolling out at this time.
> *


sometime saturday just not sure when yet...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who's going to show there ride


----------



## PICAZZO

Too bad I can't go :sad:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2006, 09:37 PM~6562688
> *Too bad I can't go :sad:
> *


mom wont let ya go away for the weekend?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

real riders just go


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im going to have a car waxing party at my house , on the real anyone need anything picked up in l.a. hit me up by friday


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT...... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 13 2006, 10:18 PM~6563033
> *mom wont let ya go away for the weekend?
> *


Please Jimmy :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 13 2006, 10:20 PM~6563056
> *real riders just go
> *


Some of us work on weekends.


----------



## 87 grand national

just got back from compton last night it was crackin out there every one was getting ready 4 the show were leaving here on friday


----------



## locs_650

Have a good time out there and be safe homies ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 14 2006, 10:48 AM~6565754
> *Have a good time out there and be safe homies ....
> *


Yup what the homie said.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 14 2006, 12:48 PM~6566520
> *Yup what the homie said.
> *


LoW CrEaTiOnS wussup :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 14 2006, 01:19 PM~6566736
> *LoW CrEaTiOnS wussup :wave:
> *


Whats crackin Regal King. TTMT FOR SAM's


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sat is going to be nice out


----------



## lowriv1972

:biggrin: Back to the top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: to all the Bay Area sams ridaz !!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2006, 10:35 AM~6573571
> *:wave: to all the Bay Area sams ridaz !!!!
> *


Whats up Regal King :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2006, 10:35 AM~6573571
> *:wave: to all the Bay Area sams ridaz !!!!
> *


What's good Regal King????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 15 2006, 10:48 AM~6573633
> *What's good Regal King????
> *


Same old thing just here at work.....










Hey fellas my homie is selling a Regal, the engine I belive is blown or needs a headgasket, either way he is only trying to get $450.00 for it, its either an 81 or an 82
Interior is dirty but all there, body is straight, non- vinyl top v6 motor good transmission. Grant steering wheel alone is worth about 150.00 (wood grain) car is located in san mateo


----------



## lowriv1972

To The Top....Who is down for this Saturday? We have decided that we are leaving for Compton straight from Sams that night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: for sams


----------



## locs_650

Saturday sounds good I will stop by for a while....

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who wants to post compton pics i can send the from my phone


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 16 2006, 08:45 AM~6580262
> *who wants to post compton pics i can send the from my phone
> *


Im brining a camera and will post the pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 16 2006, 02:24 PM~6582923
> *Im brining a camera and will post the pictures.  :biggrin:
> *


well then hurry up


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6578044
> *Saturday sounds good I will stop by for a while....
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Good Morning everyone !!!! :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2006, 10:50 AM~6588615
> *Good Morning everyone !!!! :wave:
> *


Whats good Regal King??????????????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2006, 11:14 AM~6588787
> *Whats good Regal King??????????????
> *


Nothing much, same ole' thing different day, how is the house comming along?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2006, 11:40 AM~6588918
> *Nothing much, same ole' thing different day, how is the house comming along?
> *


Still working on the floor .... finished painting the kitchen ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 17 2006, 11:53 AM~6588982
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 17 2006, 11:53 AM~6588982
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

ROLL CALL .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2006, 02:06 PM~6589778
> *ROLL CALL .....
> *


Is Mr. Locs here today? How about Mr Regal King? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2006, 02:58 PM~6590108
> *Is Mr. Locs here today? How about Mr Regal King?  :biggrin:
> *


I am here .... :biggrin: 

You going tomorrow night oh wait you said you are leaving for compton after Sam's right?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2006, 03:02 PM~6590128
> *I am here ....  :biggrin:
> 
> You going tomorrow night oh wait you said you are leaving for compton after Sam's right?
> *


Yes sir, we are leaving from Sams and driving straight through. It should be interesting. What colors should I wear?? :biggrin: Oh yeah, all black.


----------



## locs_650

Roll Call ....

Me 
Shane


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Tony


----------



## locs_650

Roll Call ....

Me 
Shane
Tony


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2006, 03:22 PM~6590213
> *Yes sir, we are leaving from Sams and driving straight through. It should be interesting. What colors should I wear?? :biggrin: Oh yeah, all black.
> *


trying to look slim with the black huh :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

thet anybody know's what hapen at sam's?? i roll by around 10pm!!! there was a few cop's there...


----------



## PICAZZO

Shane
Locs
Tony
Regal King :wave:


----------



## Droop$

Shane
Locs
Tony
Regal King
Lyrical Nerd

:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 18 2006, 10:19 AM~6594308
> *Shane
> Locs
> Tony
> Regal King
> Lyrical Nerd
> 
> :wave:
> *


sorry my car is under some construction but i will be there


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 17 2006, 11:48 PM~6593172
> *trying to look slim with the black huh :biggrin:
> *


Just remember I am the sexiest mother fucker on the block, and dont you forget it!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Nov 18 2006, 02:39 AM~6593577
> *thet anybody know's what hapen at sam's?? i roll by around 10pm!!! there was a few cop's there...
> *


NO, I will ask Sam and see what happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:wave: i'll be there


----------



## PICAZZO

Shane
Locs
Tony
Regal King
Lyrical Nerd
Wayne


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 18 2006, 04:56 PM~6595826
> *Shane
> Locs
> Tony
> Regal King
> Lyrical Nerd
> Wayne
> *


weird homies from the car wash next door.....


----------



## Hustler on the go

aNY PICS, ANYBODY, HELLO ANYBODY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

no pics cool turn out tho


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## locs_650

Regal King and Lyrical Nerd were marked absent .... Talked to Regal King and said he was coming from Richmond .... must of been Richmond Virginia.... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 20 2006, 10:03 AM~6603898
> *Regal King and Lyrical Nerd were marked absent .... Talked to Regal King and said he was coming from Richmond .... must of been Richmond Virginia.... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: yeah I was at a party and by the time I left it was 12..................................










See yall next year :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 20 2006, 10:03 AM~6603898
> *Regal King and Lyrical Nerd were marked absent .... Talked to Regal King and said he was coming from Richmond .... must of been Richmond Virginia.... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: yeah I was at a party and by the time I left it was 12..................................










See yall next year :wave:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 20 2006, 09:03 AM~6603898
> *Regal King and Lyrical Nerd were marked absent .... Talked to Regal King and said he was coming from Richmond .... must of been Richmond Virginia.... :biggrin:
> *


i got a note from my mom! lol naw seriously im sick bro :thumbsdown: this shit sucks. plus i was at kaiser all day hada bring home my baby nephew took a nyquil and wammm yall know how that goes


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 20 2006, 11:02 AM~6604221
> *i got a note from my mom! lol naw seriously im sick bro  :thumbsdown: this shit sucks. plus i was at kaiser all day hada bring home my baby nephew took a nyquil and wammm yall know how that goes
> *


:scrutinize: you bring that note next time and it better not be forged


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 20 2006, 10:05 AM~6604237
> *:scrutinize you bring that note next time and it better not be forged
> *


ill bring the note...and a can of whoopass for that bucket of youres!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 20 2006, 11:02 AM~6604220
> *:roflmao: yeah I was at a party and by the time I left it was 12..................................
> See yall next year :wave:
> *


You are not coming out till next year?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 20 2006, 11:02 AM~6604221
> *i got a note from my mom! lol naw seriously im sick bro  :thumbsdown: this shit sucks. plus i was at kaiser all day hada bring home my baby nephew took a nyquil and wammm yall know how that goes
> *


I will need that note next time :biggrin: .... how is the baby? Still pink? :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 20 2006, 10:14 AM~6604277
> *I will need that note next time  :biggrin:  .... how is the baby? Still pink?  :biggrin:
> *


we got him home now woo hoo lol he gettin darker lol but not too much and yes ill get u the note :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 20 2006, 11:13 AM~6604267
> *You are not coming out till next year?
> *


Well wasn't it the last get together until winter time is over? :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sup ? hey were back i got no good news


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 20 2006, 01:00 PM~6604869
> *Well wasn't it the last get together until winter time is over? :dunno:
> *


We are there every sat night, rain or shine :biggrin: . Also dont be forgettin about the toy drive and hop on the 16th of December.


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 01:04 PM~6604903
> *sup ? hey were back i got no good news
> *


 You made it back. That's good news. It took us 7 1/2 hours. The fog slowed us down, then the free way just stopped. We did get to see some guy get out of his car and pee in the grass. He thought no one could see him in the fog. We also saw a truck on fire. How long did it take you guys?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 01:04 PM~6604903
> *sup ? hey were back i got no good news
> *


So you werent very happy?? :0 It was an ok event.....for a spectator. Not very organized.


----------



## denchantedone

Heres a vid of Tom hoppin. Don't worry I got you too himbone, I just havn't downloaded it yet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7ykGZdl4E


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 20 2006, 01:12 PM~6604956
> *So you werent very happy??  :0 It was an ok event.....for a spectator. Not very organized.
> *



Hey arn't you suppose to be working. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 01:14 PM~6604967
> *Hey arn't you suppose to be working.  :biggrin:
> *


SSHHHHHH!!!!! I am.... on a break right now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

7 1/2 hours as well took the 152 to get out of the fog wee seen the burnt truck and cal trans cleaning it up the fog was bad mostly 40 ft visability got in at 2;30


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

they was un organized i should have just hopped my car i could have beat a few guy's i know! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

it was a disaster the bay was in the house reppin  wish we would have layed down some ass whoppins but hey next time . props to jimmy and tommy for the efforts


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 01:18 PM~6604997
> *they was un organized  i should have just hopped my car i could have beat  a few guy's i know! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. I could have stayed home to watch guys hit 30 inches.


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 02:15 PM~6604980
> *7 1/2 hours as well  took the 152 to get out of the fog  wee seen the burnt truck and cal trans  cleaning it up  the fog was bad  mostly 40 ft visability  got in at 2;30
> *


Stopped at In/Out burgers :biggrin: and sat in traffic :angry: 
Got home a 2 AM :uh:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 02:23 PM~6605036
> *Yeah. I could have stayed home to watch guys hit 30 inches.
> *



Hey at least they gave away bonus inches for effort :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

livin larg with burgers we only found a del taco


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i was really looking forward to bragging i didnt stay after the trophie's i called today i got to call back to see if i placed


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 02:23 PM~6605033
> *it was a disaster the bay  was in the house  reppin    wish we would have layed down some ass whoppins but hey next time . props to jimmy and tommy for  the efforts
> *


I left my mark in Compton, I made some big cracks in the pavement :banghead:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 20 2006, 12:30 PM~6605074
> *I left my mark in Compton, I made some big cracks in the pavement  :banghead:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its all good you drove in and out the pit unlike some of tho's raggity buckets


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 20 2006, 01:25 PM~6605049
> *Hey at least they gave away bonus inches for effort  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah what the fuck was that. I saw some guy hit 30 but they gave him 40


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 02:29 PM~6605065
> *i was really looking forward to bragging  i didnt stay after the trophie's  i called today i got to call back to see if i placed
> *



I heard this morning that there was so much confusion with hop nobody has gotten payed yet :twak:

There still trying to figure out who won


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 20 2006, 12:34 PM~6605103
> *I heard this morning that there was so much confusion with hop nobody has gotten payed yet :twak:
> 
> There still trying to figure out who won
> *


dont trip the tires had to leave the groud in order be considerd a hop i dont think you won :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2006, 01:26 PM~6605053
> *livin larg  with burgers  we only found a del taco
> *


dam we stopped near magic mountain hit up claim jumpers, then got a call about a wreck at the bottom of the grapevine so we had afew cocktails and shit just sat6 out the wreck in the bar hahah and theres nothing like doing 90 in the fog whooo hooo


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2006, 02:46 PM~6605160
> *dam we stopped near magic mountain hit up claim jumpers, then got a call about a wreck at the bottom of the grapevine so we had afew cocktails and shit just sat6 out the wreck in the bar  hahah and theres nothing like doing 90 in the fog  whooo hooo
> *


If we would of stopped at Claim Jumpers, we would of still been sleeping it off in the parking lot. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

Daddy59

What's up Becker


----------



## denchantedone

Claim Jumpers shit. We ended up at taco bell at the end of the grape vine. What time did you guys end up gettin home?


----------



## denchantedone

Shane do you ever leave this site???


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 02:22 PM~6605315
> *Claim Jumpers shit.  We ended up at taco bell at the end of the grape vine.  What time did you guys end up gettin home?
> *


alittle after 2am but im all the way out in west marin, and dropped my buddies off and had to unload the car.. bout to go do the brakes on my truck they started grindein as we pulled into the show yesturday, so im pretty sure the rotors are gone too.. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 20 2006, 11:02 AM~6604221
> *i got a note from my mom! lol naw seriously im sick bro  :thumbsdown: this shit sucks. plus i was at kaiser all day hada bring home my baby nephew took a nyquil and wammm yall know how that goes
> *


Droops :wave:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2006, 02:35 PM~6605374
> *alittle after 2am but im all the way out in west marin, and dropped my buddies off and had to unload the car.. bout to go do the brakes on my truck they started grindein as we pulled into the show yesturday, so im pretty sure the rotors are gone too.. :uh:
> *


Damn, and I was bitchn about getting home at 11:00. I'm gettn too old for this all nighter shit. Good luck with the brakes.


----------



## denchantedone

Here's Himbone Hopping in Compton 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTc3G0Ss3MI


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 02:28 PM~6605343
> *Shane do you ever leave this site???
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 20 2006, 01:34 PM~6605103
> *I heard this morning that there was so much confusion with hop nobody has gotten payed yet :twak:
> 
> There still trying to figure out who won
> *


Any word on who won yet?? Did Mikey place? I was looking for Corn Dogs there yesterday, but couldnt find any. I guess I have to owe him some still. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 01:11 PM~6604950
> *You made it back.  That's good news.  It took us 7 1/2 hours.  The fog slowed us down, then the free way just stopped.  We did get to see some guy get out of his car and pee in the grass. He thought no one could see him in the fog.  We also saw a truck on fire.  How long did it take you guys?
> *


WHEN WE GOT TO THE SPOT WERE FREEWAY STOPPED, PEOPLE GOT TO SEE BEN GHOSTRIDE THE DUALLY WITH THE TRAILER & ELCO..... :0 :0 AFTER THAT THE PEOPLE JUST DROVE BY LOOKING AT US CRAZY......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BET NOBODY EVER GHOSTRIDED I-5 BEFORE.......... :worship: :worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 03:45 PM~6605751
> *Here's Himbone Hopping in Compton
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTc3G0Ss3MI
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD THING THE OG'S WENT DOWN TO L.A. TO REP THE BAY..... :biggrin: LIKE PAUL SR. SAYS "THE YOUNG GUYS DON'T WANT TO ADMIT THAT THE OLD MAN STILL GOT IT!!!!!!!!   :0 AT LEAST THEY GAVE HIMBONE AN EXTRA INCH FOR EFFORT........ :around: :around:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Compton had a great turn out but was unorganized as hell maybe next year they'll have there shit rite..Himbone had a bad day but Tom had it coverd reppin for nor-cal..

Ghost ride the daully :rofl:


----------



## himbone

yup bad day, car had electriacl fire early that morning, and new coils wernt worth a shit. but hey theres always new years...


----------



## PICAZZO

did someone say ............... GHOST RIDE THE WHIP


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 02:13 PM~6604962
> *Heres a vid of Tom hoppin.  Don't worry I got you too himbone, I just havn't downloaded it yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7ykGZdl4E
> *


Looks like Mr.Clean was in the shot :uh:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 04:45 PM~6605751
> *Here's Himbone Hopping in Compton
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTc3G0Ss3MI
> *


Again........Mr. Clean in the shot again :happysad:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 20 2006, 06:50 PM~6606514
> *WHEN WE GOT TO THE SPOT WERE FREEWAY STOPPED, PEOPLE GOT TO SEE BEN GHOSTRIDE THE DUALLY WITH THE TRAILER & ELCO..... :0  :0  AFTER THAT THE PEOPLE JUST DROVE BY LOOKING AT US CRAZY......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  BET NOBODY EVER GHOSTRIDED I-5 BEFORE.......... :worship:  :worship:
> *


Hey Pauly

Here's the keys to your HEMI were they belong on a rodey  

In the glove box of a Chevy :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 20 2006, 07:30 PM~6607143
> *Looks like Mr.Clean was in the shot  :uh:
> *


Yeah Denise, whats up with that great looking guy in the shot???   :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 20 2006, 08:55 PM~6607738
> *Yeah Denise, whats up with that great looking guy in the shot???     :biggrin:
> *


Who the guy on the other side of the fence.... :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 20 2006, 10:31 PM~6608365
> *Who the guy on the other side of the fence.... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 21 2006, 11:04 AM~6610842
> *:biggrin:  Thanks  :biggrin:
> *



:tongue:


----------



## locs_650

Shane did you get the flyers for the Toy Drive?


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6610994
> *Shane did you get the flyers for the Toy Drive?
> *



I was just thinking the same thing. I will e-mail him.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6610994
> *Shane did you get the flyers for the Toy Drive?
> *


Got them, I will give you call after work and work something out. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 21 2006, 12:00 PM~6611193
> *Got them, I will give you call after work and work something out.  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good


----------



## denchantedone

Shane, we will come by and pick some up tonight. Also don't let me forget to pick up Santa this week.


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT .... :biggrin: 

Got a stack of flyers so i will start handing them out ....

Shane that video Valley Swingin is tight did not finish watching it but it is tight ......


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: wussup fellas, how could I get a flyer so I can make photocopies and pass em out on this side of the Bay :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2006, 10:29 AM~6617499
> *:wave: wussup fellas, how could I get a flyer so I can make photocopies and pass em out on this side of the Bay :dunno:
> *


Shane said he will be at Sam's this saturday so if you make it out there then get some then .... 

Where you been at? have not seen you posting that much.....


----------



## locs_650

Happy Turkey Day From *Bay Area Bosses*


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 22 2006, 10:43 AM~6617612
> *Happy Turkey Day From Bay Area Bosses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



After looking at that, I think I'll have HAM tommorow.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 22 2006, 10:44 AM~6617629
> *After looking at that, I think I'll have HAM tommorow.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 22 2006, 10:43 AM~6617607
> *Shane said he will be at Sam's this saturday so if you make it out there then get some then ....
> 
> Where you been at? have not seen you posting that much.....
> *


Kool I'll pick some up.


I've been whorin bro check offtopic, I'm over 8k now :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2006, 08:05 PM~6606989
> *yup bad day, car had electriacl fire early that  morning, and new coils wernt worth a shit. but hey theres always new years...
> *


What about SAM's toy drive


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2006, 10:29 AM~6617499
> *:wave: wussup fellas, how could I get a flyer so I can make photocopies and pass em out on this side of the Bay :dunno:
> *


Come through Sams on Saturday and we will have a ton of them.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 22 2006, 12:02 PM~6618049
> *Come through Sams on Saturday and we will have a ton of them.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## denchantedone

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone. 








From Enchanted Creation Car Club


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 22 2006, 11:48 AM~6617955
> *What about SAM's toy drive
> *


MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A PASS. THAT NIGHT IS MY CLUBS CHRISTMAS PARTY, NOT SURE IF THEY WILL BE TO HAPPY IF A BUNCH OF US LEAVE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT TO GO HOP THE CAR..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2006, 06:06 PM~6620297
> *MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A PASS. THAT NIGHT IS MY CLUBS CHRISTMAS PARTY, NOT SURE IF THEY WILL BE TO HAPPY IF A BUNCH OF US LEAVE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT TO GO HOP THE CAR..
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2006, 06:06 PM~6620297
> *MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A PASS. THAT NIGHT IS MY CLUBS CHRISTMAS PARTY, NOT SURE IF THEY WILL BE TO HAPPY IF A BUNCH OF US LEAVE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT TO GO HOP THE CAR..
> *


JR said he was down to let you go!!! Come on, its for the kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2006, 05:06 PM~6620297
> *MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A PASS. THAT NIGHT IS MY CLUBS CHRISTMAS PARTY, NOT SURE IF THEY WILL BE TO HAPPY IF A BUNCH OF US LEAVE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT TO GO HOP THE CAR..
> *


#11 why i cant hit the switch :biggrin: 
holiday season makes it tough to be every where


----------



## PICAZZO

HaPpY ThAnKsGiViNg to all of my sam's homies - REGAL KING


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 01:42 PM~6624938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

How was everyone's thanksgiving? Nobody on here must be too full to make it to the computer :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

found sams on page 2 :nono:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt any one going out tonight???


----------



## 650 ReGaL

What's going on fellas? Who is making it out to sam's tonight?


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 25 2006, 02:09 PM~6634551
> *ttt any one going out tonight???
> *


Me :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Enchanted will be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

How was it tonight ...? Was not able to make it out .....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

was off the chain riders from near and far we had car hopping even a dancer and there was a comedy show free food and drinks if you werent their you missed the the biggest
sams get together in histiry :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 26 2006, 09:42 AM~6638203
> *was off the chain riders from near and far we had car hopping even a dancer  and there was a  comedy show  free food and  drinks  if you werent their you missed the the biggest
> sams get together in histiry :0
> *


i can smell the bullshit threw the computer


----------



## Hustler on the go

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

:biggrin: SAMS WAS OFF THE HOOK I LIKED THE COMEDY SHOW BETTER THAN THE HOP CAR WAS ONLY HITTING LIKE 5 INCH OF THE GROUND WE NEEDED REAL HOPPERS OUT THERE.. :biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE EAST BAY HAD NOT BEEN THERE FOR LIKE FIVE YEARS OR SO :uh: LETS DO IT AGAIN..


----------



## himbone

if there was a comedy show im gonna go ahead and guess and say lee was out there?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

dont forget the free food


----------



## Latino66

tt t:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ive been trying to post pics


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 26 2006, 09:42 AM~6638203
> *was off the chain riders from near and far we had car hopping even a dancer  and there was a  comedy show  free food and  drinks  if you werent their you missed the the biggest
> sams get together in histiry :0
> *


Damn the show must of ended early cause i drove by around 10 and the lot was empty ...... :biggrin: ......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

yea it ended about 9:30 we rolled out like 50 or so and cruzed down to san jo around christmas in the park you missed it


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i seen regal king out there i bet he has pic's but he's on the naughty list and cant post


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 27 2006, 04:27 PM~6647090
> *i seen regal king out there  i bet he  has pic's but he's on the naughty list and  cant post
> *


Yeah I spoke to him earlier today, and he is banned for a while :nono: it wasn't even porn he said, but the haterz will hate


----------



## BIGTITO64

**** OH HI BUDDY


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 27 2006, 04:46 PM~6647247
> ***** OH HI BUDDY
> *


Who are you ?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 27 2006, 05:44 PM~6647233
> *Yeah I spoke to him earlier today, and he is banned for a while :nono: it wasn't even porn he said, but the haterz will hate
> *


 :0


----------



## denchantedone

I thought it was a good lookin turkey. Well he will be back in a month.


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 27 2006, 10:11 PM~6649691
> *I thought it was a good lookin turkey.  Well he will be back in a month.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 28 2006, 08:59 AM~6651563
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MAYNE :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 28 2006, 10:24 AM~6651658
> *SUP MAYNE :wave:
> *


What's good with you?


----------



## 650 ReGaL




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 28 2006, 11:45 AM~6652166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

Anything going on this saturday?


----------



## locs_650

I might have to pass ... heading to LA the next day and i have to make sure everything is ready to go and i have everything .... but you know i might have to stop by for a burger .... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 28 2006, 10:45 AM~6652166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats funny :0


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:angry: 2nd page !!!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6654580
> *now thats funny :0
> *


LOL I MADE THAT AWHILE BACK :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 28 2006, 09:11 PM~6656779
> *LOL I MADE THAT AWHILE BACK  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Here want a COOKIE


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats crackin LIL homies??? :biggrin:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 28 2006, 09:59 PM~6657124
> *Whats crackin LIL homies???  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 28 2006, 10:59 PM~6657124
> *Whats crackin LIL homies???  :biggrin:
> *


What's good Shane .... ? I will stop by this week and drop off that video .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

what happened to that 64 on big wheels that used to cruise around there couple of years ago?


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Nov 29 2006, 01:05 PM~6660754
> *what happened to that 64 on big wheels that used to cruise around there couple of years ago?
> *


*big wheels * :thumbsdown:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Nov 29 2006, 01:05 PM~6660754
> *what happened to that 64 on big wheels that used to cruise around there couple of years ago?
> *


must only come out on big wheel days


----------



## 650 ReGaL




----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6661734
> *must only come out on big wheel days
> *



Damn I remember Big Wheel Days. Remember pulling the brake and sliding out. Those were the good old days. 


(Those are the only "Big Wheels" we see around here)
And why did I find Sams on page 2 come on guys!!!! :twak:


----------



## locs_650

Page 2 again :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sharky_510

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

*GUESS WHO* 










:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

welcome back


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2006, 06:31 PM~6676571
> *welcome back
> *


ThAnKs :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 1 2006, 05:57 PM~6676414
> *GUESS WHO
> :wave:
> *


My man :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Lets see how long I'm here for this time :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 1 2006, 07:11 PM~6676730
> *Lets see how long I'm here for this time :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BACK BRO .....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

you can only post pic's of cars


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 1 2006, 07:23 PM~6676800
> *WELCOME BACK BRO .....
> *


:wave: thanks homie


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

take sams to 100 before cristmas


----------



## Hustler on the go

Who is making it out there tomorrow??


----------



## locs_650

I will try and get out there ... not sure have to get ready for damily trip to LA, San Diego.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 2 2006, 11:22 AM~6680179
> *I will try and get out there ... not sure have to get ready for damily trip to LA, San Diego.....
> *


Have a safe trip, and tell lil rob I said wussup if you see him down there :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

HEY FELLOW SAMS PEEPS WE NEED YOUR YOUR HELP BADLY.... WE (CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM) STEPPED IN TO HELP FINISH LIL EDDIE'S 64, BUT WE'RE LOW ON FUNDS FOR MATERIALS SO IF ANYONE CAN PASS A HAT AROUND TONITE AND COLLECT SOME CASH IT WOULD HELP OUT ALOT THANKS....PAULY :thumbsup: 
P.S. PM ME OR GIVE MONEY TO THE SAMS MAYOR SHANE


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 2 2006, 01:05 PM~6680626
> *HEY FELLOW SAMS PEEPS WE NEED YOUR YOUR HELP BADLY.... WE (CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM) STEPPED IN TO HELP FINISH LIL EDDIE'S 64, BUT WE'RE LOW ON FUNDS  FOR MATERIALS SO IF ANYONE CAN PASS A HAT AROUND TONITE AND COLLECT SOME CASH IT WOULD HELP OUT ALOT THANKS....PAULY  :thumbsup:
> P.S. PM ME OR GIVE MONEY TO THE SAMS MAYOR SHANE
> *


i will bring some cash money


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 2 2006, 02:17 PM~6680931
> *i will bring some cash money
> *


Are you actually going to show up :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 02:59 PM~6681156
> *Are you actually going to show up  :biggrin:
> *


shit 
............yea


----------



## PICAZZO

Imma try and make it out there, but I'm going to attend the BAY AREA RAP AWARDS tonight and not sure what time it will be over.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

see you dudes out there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im coming to pass the hat for the cash needed for the materials


----------



## PICAZZO

THE B.A.R.S. AWARDS (BAY AREA RAP AWARDS) WAS SHUT DOWN DUE TO A RIOT :angry: STARTED BY A FEW OF THE ARTIST.

NO WONDER THE BAY HAS SUCH A HARD TIME MAKING IT BIGTIME, BECAUSE EVERYONE IS TOO HOOD TO MAKE MONEY AND ACT RIGHT :twak: 
I'M VERY DISSAPOINTED, EXPENSIVE SEATS FOR A LOUSY SHOW


----------



## PICAZZO

I GOT TO SAM'S AT 10PM AND NOBODY


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2006, 04:50 AM~6683796
> *THE B.A.R.S. AWARDS (BAY AREA RAP AWARDS) WAS SHUT DOWN DUE TO A RIOT :angry: STARTED BY A FEW OF THE ARTIST.
> 
> NO WONDER THE BAY HAS SUCH A HARD TIME MAKING IT BIGTIME, BECAUSE EVERYONE IS TOO HOOD TO MAKE MONEY AND ACT RIGHT :twak:
> I'M VERY DISSAPOINTED, EXPENSIVE SEATS FOR A LOUSY SHOW
> *


i could of told you it was going to be a waste of money and time but i didn't want to crush your dreams.. :0 










































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: welcome back to lil...have a good stay while it last


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2006, 01:50 AM~6683796
> *THE B.A.R.S. AWARDS (BAY AREA RAP AWARDS) WAS SHUT DOWN DUE TO A RIOT :angry: STARTED BY A FEW OF THE ARTIST.
> 
> NO WONDER THE BAY HAS SUCH A HARD TIME MAKING IT BIGTIME, BECAUSE EVERYONE IS TOO HOOD TO MAKE MONEY AND ACT RIGHT :twak:
> I'M VERY DISSAPOINTED, EXPENSIVE SEATS FOR A LOUSY SHOW
> *


Who fucked it up?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2006, 10:46 AM~6684222
> *Who fucked it up?
> *


i bet some folks in mac dre shirts drinking HYPHY JUICE...you know the same o' shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 3 2006, 08:09 AM~6684297
> *i bet some folks in mac dre shirts drinking HYPHY JUICE...you know the same o' shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 3 2006, 09:09 AM~6684297
> *i bet some folks in mac dre shirts drinking HYPHY JUICE...you know the same o' shit
> *


are you sayin REGAL KING did it??? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 3 2006, 08:21 AM~6684343
> *are you sayin REGAL KING did it??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 3 2006, 09:09 AM~6684297
> *i bet some folks in mac dre shirts drinking HYPHY JUICE...you know the same o' shit
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

Nah as a matter of fact it wasn't, this is the thing, people from L.A. And N.Y think the BAY aint shit with stupid comments that there is only gays out here, that all the artist from out here start going dumb with stupid stuner shades, but NOT true
We have RBL, GUCE, MESSY MARV, YUKMOUTH, SAN QUINN, ECT and these fools are REAL HOOD, and it was over some hood politics, all the hyphy people left asap when the riot began so it was shut down :thumbsdown: 



But to those out of towners talkin shit on the Bay come out here show me 50cent or dr. Dre, snoop dogg, puffy, ect fighting like thugs, nope only the BaY so watch what yall say. E-40 won album of the year.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 03:02 PM~6681171
> *Imma try and make it out there, but I'm going to attend the BAY AREA RAP AWARDS tonight and not sure what time it will be over.
> *


http://www.devonalmarinez.com/myspace/barsdvd1.jpg



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ....


----------



## locs_650

How was it last night?


----------



## CHE1




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2006, 10:50 PM~6688465
> *How was it last night?
> *


I didn't see anyone out there at all


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2006, 02:51 PM~6685135
> *Nah as a matter of fact it wasn't, this is the thing, people from L.A. And N.Y think the BAY aint shit with stupid comments that there is only gays out here, that all the artist from out here start going dumb with stupid stuner shades, but NOT true
> We have RBL, GUCE, MESSY MARV, YUKMOUTH, SAN QUINN, ECT and these fools are REAL HOOD, and it was over some hood politics, all the hyphy people left asap when the riot began so it was shut down :thumbsdown:
> But to those out of towners talkin shit on the Bay come out here show me 50cent or dr. Dre, snoop dogg, puffy, ect fighting like thugs, nope only the BaY so watch what yall say. E-40 won album of the year.
> *



REGAL KING ......YOU SHOULD OF BEEN BORN BLACK BRO...WHAT HAPPEN? :0 



E-40 HIT IT BIG THIS PAST YEAR... GOOD TO HEAR HIM WIN ALBUM OF THE YEAR.... ME LIKS E-40..... :biggrin: 



SO WHEN THE RIOT HAPPEN...DID YOU TAKE A T.V? DVD PLAYER...WHERE DID ALL THIS TAKE PLACE?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2006, 10:50 PM~6688465
> *How was it last night?
> *


me and 41 when to the shop and checked out eddies 64


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 4 2006, 06:00 AM~6689726
> *REGAL KING ......YOU SHOULD OF BEEN BORN BLACK BRO...WHAT HAPPEN? :0
> E-40 HIT IT BIG THIS PAST YEAR... GOOD TO HEAR HIM WIN ALBUM OF THE YEAR.... ME LIKS E-40..... :biggrin:
> SO WHEN THE RIOT HAPPEN...DID YOU TAKE A T.V? DVD PLAYER...WHERE DID ALL THIS TAKE PLACE?
> *


It was at the San Mateo Expo center, the riot was between artist and their ontourage (spell check) the audiance was actually really mellow. 
Not sure who started it, but when you got rappers from different areas they all think they have a point to prove.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 4 2006, 08:01 AM~6690105
> *me and 41 when to the shop and checked out eddies 64
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

show me the money


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 4 2006, 05:10 PM~6693472
> *show me the money
> *


----------



## WAT IT DO

uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im matching all new donations today and tomorrow for eddie's impala build


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 4 2006, 06:52 PM~6694122
> *im matching all new donations today and tomorrow for  eddie's impala build
> *


:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

:dunno: where is the mayor?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 01:04 PM~6699280
> *:dunno: where is the mayor?
> *


Whats crackin mo fo??? :biggrin: been busy homie!! Tryin to do to many things at one time. you know how it is. What you been up to?


Wuz up Sams peeps!! :biggrin: 

We ridin into the 07 and puttin it down for the Bay Area lowrider life.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 5 2006, 01:08 PM~6699319
> *Whats crackin mo fo??? :biggrin:  been busy homie!! Tryin to do to many things at one time. you know how it is. What you been up to?
> Wuz up Sams peeps!!  :biggrin:
> 
> We ridin into the 07 and puttin it down for the Bay Area lowrider life.
> *


New Page :biggrin:






Wussup Shane :wave: 11 more dayz !!!!


----------



## WAT IT DO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 5 2006, 07:00 PM~6701937
> *:wave:
> *


Wussup homie love that avitar :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

What is crackin Sam's peeps .... Still down here in San Diego .... hella funny we were listening to the local radio station and all i heard was E-40 on there ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2006, 10:42 PM~6703658
> *What is crackin Sam's peeps .... Still down here in San Diego .... hella funny we were listening to the local radio station and all i heard was E-40 on there .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hows SD???

any lowlows


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2006, 10:42 PM~6703658
> *What is crackin Sam's peeps .... Still down here in San Diego .... hella funny we were listening to the local radio station and all i heard was E-40 on there .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 5 2006, 10:43 PM~6703669
> *hows SD???
> 
> any lowlows
> *


It is aight .... too many damn freeways ..... i have only seen onw low low on the freeway from DUKE's CC .... tight ass ride too ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 5 2006, 10:43 PM~6703669
> *hows SD???
> *


did you see Lil Rob???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 09:53 PM~6703731
> *did you see Lil Rob????????????  :biggrin:
> *


THATS HIS FAVORITE RAPPER


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 10:53 PM~6703731
> *did you see Lil Rob????????????  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE .... and if i did i would of thrown my drink at him :biggrin: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 06:37 PM~6702292
> *Wussup homie love that avitar :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6703766
> *THATS HIS FAVORITE RAPPER
> *


WHO'S ???? :scrutinize:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2006, 09:59 PM~6703782
> *WHO'S ????  :scrutinize:
> *


U


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 5 2006, 11:00 PM~6703790
> *U
> *


HELL no .... you are the one with posters and a life size cut out in your garage .... saying it came with the place .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6703766
> *THATS HIS FAVORITE RAPPER
> *


nah he mines, i like his topics of rap, he raps about lowridin, and he got some pretty bad ass rides, i didnt like his 1st album becuase he had a song i would rather not repeat, but since then he dropped all dat bangin' shit


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 10:03 PM~6703810
> *nah he mines, i like his topics of rap, he raps about lowridin, and he got some pretty bad ass rides, i didnt like his 1st album becuase he had a song i would rather not repeat, but since then he dropped all dat bangin' shit
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2006, 10:01 PM~6703799
> *HELL no .... you are the one with posters and a life size cut out in your garage .... saying it came with the place .....
> *


ONLY HOMEBOY POSTERS IN MY GARAGE


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 5 2006, 11:05 PM~6703826
> *ONLY HOMEBOY POSTERS IN MY GARAGE
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 11:03 PM~6703810
> *nah he mines, i like his topics of rap, he raps about lowridin, and he got some pretty bad ass rides, i didnt like his 1st album becuase he had a song i would rather not repeat, but since then he dropped all dat bangin' shit
> *


correction, mexican rapper, not my favorite rapper


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 11:07 PM~6703837
> *correction, mexican rapper, not my favorite rapper
> *


we all know your fav rapoper is no need to get all excited


----------



## PICAZZO

*new page*








> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 11:10 PM~6703863
> *we all know your fav rapoper is no need to get all excited
> *


yes






its


----------



## PICAZZO

CAN YOU GUYS SEE THE PICTURES? BECUASE I CANT?


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 10:23 PM~6703942
> *CAN YOU GUYS SEE THE PICTURES? BECUASE I CANT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF ITS A PIC OF LIL ROB NO ONE WANTS TO SEE IT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 5 2006, 11:25 PM~6703954
> *IF ITS A PIC OF LIL ROB NO ONE WANTS TO SEE IT
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Regal King, *Cadillac Heaven*

WHATS UP WAYNE?


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 10:28 PM~6703970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up guys, im back online after a short absence! :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2006, 10:32 PM~6703990
> *whats up guys, im back online after a short absence! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2006, 11:32 PM~6703990
> *whats up guys, im back online after a short absence! :biggrin:
> *


IS EVERYTHING OK?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 10:33 PM~6703999
> *IS EVERYTHING OK?
> *


oh yea, just technical difficulties :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2006, 11:46 PM~6704081
> *oh yea, just technical difficulties :biggrin:
> *


OH OK, WILL YOU BE AT SAM'S ON THE 16TH?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 10:51 PM~6704114
> *OH OK, WILL YOU BE AT SAM'S ON THE 16TH?
> *


wouldnt miss it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Help me!!!! I am having Sams with drawls. Its been over two weeks since I had a Sams burger. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 6 2006, 01:58 PM~6707923
> *Help me!!!! I am having Sams with drawls. Its been over two weeks since I had a Sams burger.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: wussup Shane how ya doin?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2006, 02:21 PM~6708057
> *:roflmao: wussup Shane how ya doin?
> *


Im cool man, how you doin?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 6 2006, 04:06 PM~6708616
> *Im cool man, how you doin?
> *


I'm good spreading these flyers around for the toy drive, I went last saturday @ 10pm and it was empty


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2006, 04:15 PM~6708692
> *I'm good spreading these flyers around for the toy drive, I went last saturday @ 10pm and it was empty
> *


I was working on Lil Eddies car with everyone else. It will probably be dead this weekend to. But its for a good cause. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2006, 04:15 PM~6708692
> *I'm good spreading these flyers around for the toy drive, I went last saturday @ 10pm and it was empty
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 6 2006, 06:06 PM~6709631
> *I was working on Lil Eddies car with everyone else. It will probably be dead this weekend to. But its for a good cause.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: at least I got a warning :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

wow 3rd page


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 7 2006, 09:53 PM~6719127
> *wow 3rd page
> *


----------



## sharky_510

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 8 2006, 03:13 PM~6724308
> *ttt
> *


:wave: nice rearview mirror homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 8 2006, 03:13 PM~6724308
> *ttt
> *


:wave: nice rearview mirror homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

THE TOY DRIVE NEXT WEEK IS RAIN OR SHINE RIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## WAT IT DO

:wave:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 07:31 PM~6726088
> *THE TOY DRIVE NEXT WEEK IS RAIN OR SHINE RIGHT? :dunno:
> *



Yeah rain or shine. Were praying for shine. See ya there.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Dec 9 2006, 01:30 AM~6728008
> *Yeah rain or shine.  Were praying for shine.  See ya there.
> *


 :biggrin: making sure bro thanks


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

is everyone going to sams saturday night? if so we might come by if all the uso's wanna go after our meeting :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Dec 9 2006, 01:52 AM~6728094
> *is everyone going to sams saturday night? if so we might come by if all the uso's wanna go after our meeting :0
> *


tommorrow is gunna be rainin'


----------



## Hustler on the go

7 more days. :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 05:20 PM~6725026
> *:wave: nice rearview mirror homie :thumbsup:
> *



tank's homie :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 9 2006, 05:03 PM~6731438
> *tank's homie :biggrin:
> *


fuckin piasa


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 9 2006, 07:08 PM~6731885
> *fuckin piasa
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

1 week :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Also frisco's finest c.c. Will be having their yearly toy drive out in san francisco at the fire station at 12pm if anyone wants to swing by.


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: mr. Mayor where you at????
2nd page again :nono:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: mr. Mayor where you at????
2nd page again :nono:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

lets pray for good weather on the 16th


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 10 2006, 07:03 PM~6737002
> *:angry:  mr. Mayor where you at????
> 2nd page again :nono:
> *


Been very busy!!!! I have been checking in from time to time. Cant wait til Saturday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 10 2006, 08:14 PM~6737511
> *lets pray for good weather on the 16th
> *


BAD ASS AVITAR HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!







STILL AINT HAD TIME TO OFFICIALLY MEET UP WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Locs back yet :dunno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 11 2006, 12:33 AM~6739033
> *BAD ASS AVITAR HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!
> STILL AINT HAD TIME TO OFFICIALLY MEET UP WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *


thanks 
yea we got to meet up


----------



## locs_650

I am baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack .... what is good with all the Sam's people? Went by after i got back from LA and there was no one there ....  ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Welcome back Locs, hopefully with you being back we can keep sams on page 1.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 11 2006, 10:52 AM~6740926
> *:wave: Welcome back Locs, hopefully with you being back we can keep sams on page 1.
> *


Yeah got to keep this on top ..... 

What time are you heading out on Saturday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2006, 11:00 AM~6740992
> *Yeah got to keep this on top .....
> 
> What time are you heading out on Saturday?
> *


I'm going to have to find out, we have a special detail on saturday to cover, so its going to be tuff, but imma make it out.


----------



## lowriv1972

Good morning Lay it low Sams page!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 11 2006, 12:42 PM~6741630
> *Good morning Lay it low Sams page!!!!!!!!!
> *


What is going on Shane?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 11 2006, 12:42 PM~6741630
> *Good morning Lay it low Sams page!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 650 ReGaL

Wussup everyone :wave: I havnt been on here for a while


----------



## 650 ReGaL

Wussup everyone :wave: I havnt been on here for a while


----------



## 650 ReGaL

Wussup everyone :wave: I havnt been on here for a while


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2006, 01:19 PM~6741841
> *What is going on Shane?
> *


Same shit, different day. how was your trip??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Dec 11 2006, 04:49 PM~6742858
> *Wussup everyone :wave: I havnt been on here for a while
> *


 What's crackin?


----------



## 650 ReGaL

Okay fellas, well see yall out there on saturday :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 11 2006, 04:49 PM~6742861
> *Same shit, different day. how was your trip??
> *


trip was cool .... did the whole Sea World , SD Zoo and Disneyland .... Kids had fun .... oldest one turned 5 .... 

how have things been at Sam's? I went saturday as soon as i got off the freeway getting back from LA but didn't find anyone there .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Dec 11 2006, 04:54 PM~6742877
> *Okay fellas, well see yall out there on saturday :wave:
> *


Cool ... see you out there .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2006, 04:58 PM~6742885
> *trip was cool .... did the whole Sea World , SD Zoo and Disneyland .... Kids had fun .... oldest one turned 5 ....
> 
> how have things been at Sam's? I went saturday as soon as i got off the freeway getting back from LA but didn't find anyone there .....
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
You beat me to it Locs





:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

whats up Locs
yeah every one was working on lil eddies 64 that night


----------



## PICAZZO

I wanna help, or do you have to be part of a committee or organization :dunno:
I'm always down to help a youngsta.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

reach in that back pocket pull out that thing you call a wallet open it take out a few dead guy's and help and if you want to get dirty i'll blind fold ya put you in the trunk and drive you to the secret shop and they will give you a job you can help out with


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2006, 03:58 PM~6742885
> *trip was cool .... did the whole Sea World , SD Zoo and Disneyland .... Kids had fun .... oldest one turned 5 ....
> 
> how have things been at Sam's? I went saturday as soon as i got off the freeway getting back from LA but didn't find anyone there .....
> *


sam's been on hold for the last few saturdays


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2006, 12:42 AM~6745341
> *reach in that back pocket pull out that thing you call a wallet open it  take out a few dead guy's and help  and if you want to get dirty i'll blind fold ya  put you in the trunk and drive you to the secret shop and they will give you a job you can help out with
> *


Damn is that how we all got there?? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

i might have some $$ but i would really would like to help out with the process :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

Yeah let me know what i can help with.... I would reach back there and take out a few dead guys but the wallet only has receipts from that fucking mickey mouse .... What is still needed for the car? Tim was the front bumper ever picked up? 

PAGE 2 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 12 2006, 12:11 PM~6747494
> *:wave:
> *


Whats going on Regal King?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2006, 12:23 PM~6747527
> *Whats going on Regal King?
> *


Same ole shit, just tryin to get my rides ready for summer !!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2006, 08:38 AM~6746659
> *Yeah let me know what i can help with.... I would reach back there and take out a few dead guys but the wallet only has receipts from that fucking mickey mouse .... What is still needed for the car? Tim was the front bumper ever picked up?
> 
> PAGE 2  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


nope we need a new front bumper


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2006, 03:55 PM~6748858
> *nope we need a new front bumper
> *


WHERE CAN I GET SOME PICTURES? OF THE BUILD UP?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 11 2006, 11:42 PM~6745341
> *reach in that back pocket pull out that thing you call a wallet open it  take out a few dead guy's and help  and if you want to get dirty i'll blind fold ya  put you in the trunk and drive you to the secret shop and they will give you a job you can help out with
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 12 2006, 02:56 PM~6748861
> *WHERE CAN I GET SOME PICTURES? OF THE BUILD UP?
> *


bring your camera and when they let you have a break around 2 am you can take a few :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2006, 03:58 PM~6748883
> *bring your camera and when they let you have a break around 2 am  you can take a few :0
> *


:happysad:


----------



## locs_650

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2006, 10:26 PM~6751679
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2006, 03:55 PM~6748858
> *nope we need a new front bumper
> *


The bumper is ordered. Classic Warehouse is donating it. So lets make sure we give him some business. He carries Impala, 55,56,57 Chevy, and hella shit for other Chevy's too.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: good night


----------



## PICAZZO

Goodmorning everyone :wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's people? Good to hear that the front was found .... where is this place at so i can get my list ready for what i need?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 13 2006, 09:45 AM~6754163
> *What's good Sam's people? Good to hear that the front was found .... where is this place at so i can get my list ready for what i need?
> *


Locs, when you goin out to the shop?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 10:43 AM~6754541
> *Locs, when you goin out to the shop?
> *


See if i can make it out tonight if i don't work late or try to head out tomorrow .... how was it did you make it out there last night?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 13 2006, 11:05 AM~6754628
> *See if i can make it out tonight if i don't work late or try to head out tomorrow .... how was it did you make it out there last night?
> *


Wasn't able to make it out yesterday, but plan on going tommorrow, my phone has been acting up, guess its from all this damn whoring :biggrin:


----------



## mrlethal4life

WHAT UP TITO ,GLEN, BIG JAY AND WHO EVER ELSE BE ON THIS SH*T LETHAL LOWS GETTING READY FOR 2007 "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL "


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@Dec 13 2006, 11:54 AM~6755328
> *WHAT UP TITO ,GLEN, BIG JAY AND WHO EVER ELSE BE ON THIS SH*T  LETHAL LOWS GETTING READY FOR 2007  "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL "
> *


uh-oh, big lee's online :0 








this ones for you :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@Dec 13 2006, 12:54 PM~6755328
> *WHAT UP TITO ,GLEN, BIG JAY AND WHO EVER ELSE BE ON THIS SH*T  LETHAL LOWS GETTING READY FOR 2007  "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL "
> *


what ever happened to us all going up to sac to serve them fools?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@Dec 13 2006, 12:54 PM~6755328
> *WHAT UP TITO ,GLEN, BIG JAY AND WHO EVER ELSE BE ON THIS SH*T  LETHAL LOWS GETTING READY FOR 2007  "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL "
> *


Oh shit !!!!! Its LEE


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@Dec 13 2006, 11:54 AM~6755328
> *WHAT UP TITO ,GLEN, BIG JAY AND WHO EVER ELSE BE ON THIS SH*T  LETHAL LOWS GETTING READY FOR 2007  "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL "
> *



whats up my ***** lee! its yo boy junior :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 13 2006, 05:34 PM~6756622
> *what ever happened to us all going up to sac to serve them fools?
> *


I heard about this at Sams, what did happen????? :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@Dec 13 2006, 12:54 PM~6755328
> *WHAT UP TITO ,GLEN, BIG JAY AND WHO EVER ELSE BE ON THIS SH*T  LETHAL LOWS GETTING READY FOR 2007  "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL "
> *


CRAZY ASS LEE UP IN THIS BITCH......WUZ UP MEGA DOGG....... :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 13 2006, 09:45 AM~6754163
> *What's good Sam's people? Good to hear that the front was found .... where is this place at so i can get my list ready for what i need?
> *



Classic Warehouse (Robert Niven) 1820 Arnold Industrial Way Suite N, Concord Ca. His phone number is 1 (925) 687-9353. The web site is www.classicwarehouse.com What he doesn't have in stock he can typically order. He also has a chrome shop that he sends out to. Shit is perfect. He sells stuff for 47-72 truck, 64-72 Chevelle, 55-57 Chevy, 58-68 Impala, 67-73 Camaro, and 62-72 Nova. 

He helped donate stuff for Eddie's 64. So let him know that we are getting his name out when you go in.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 14 2006, 01:17 AM~6758702
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

2 more dayz :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2006, 12:37 PM~6760541
> *:biggrin:
> *


*x2*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2006, 12:37 PM~6760541
> *:biggrin:
> *


*x2*










500 more post til i hit 10k :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 14 2006, 02:53 PM~6761131
> *x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 more post til i hit 10k  :0
> *


You are a post whore ..... 































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 14 2006, 03:17 PM~6761209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:roflmao: ttt


----------



## locs_650

Rain or Shine ... TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 15 2006, 10:56 AM~6765587
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!    :wave:
> *


What's good Regal King? Were you able to make it out to the shop last night? My bad bro not being able to make it out .... had to do some christmas shopping since we are all going out this sunday to present the car to Lil Eddie....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 15 2006, 11:06 AM~6765646
> *What's good Regal King? Were you able to make it out to the shop last night? My bad bro not being able to make it out .... had to do some christmas shopping since we are all going out this sunday to present the car to Lil Eddie....
> *


NO I WAS TOLD THEY CALLED ITA NIGHT PRETTY EARLY, BUT TODAY I PLAN ON GOING OVER THERE


----------



## 650 ReGaL

wussup sams family? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Dec 15 2006, 12:03 PM~6765886
> *wussup sams family?  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup guys ready for the weekend


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 15 2006, 04:45 PM~6767112
> *sup guys ready for the weekend
> *


You know it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 15 2006, 05:09 PM~6767168
> *You know it
> *


Less then 24hrs away !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 15 2006, 05:09 PM~6767168
> *You know it
> *


Less then 24hrs away !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

So who all is ready for tomorrow??? :biggrin: Cant wait. I am heading to the shop to help out where I can on Eddies car. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 15 2006, 10:40 PM~6768571
> *So who all is ready for tomorrow??? :biggrin: Cant wait. I am heading to the shop to help out where I can on Eddies car. See everyone tomorrow.
> *


CAR WAS READY TODAY BUT I BROKE A SPINDLE TESTIN IT OUT HOPEFULLY ILL BE ABLE TO REPLACE IT BY TOMORROW IN TIME...IF ANYONE NEEDS A CHROME CADDY SPINDLE ILL MAKE YA A KILLER DEAL NEEDS ALITTLE WELDING :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 jimmy gunna be out doin damage manana
:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: GOOD MORNINF EVERYONE, TODAY IS THE DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

morning :wave: i just woke up. was at the shop till about 1:30 am and everyone else was still there going strong! cant wait to see eddies car today.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: well we are here!!! Freezing my ass off, waitin for some hoppers to come out peanut brought out the 64 drop :0


----------



## Sinaloa650

:biggrin:


----------



## Sinaloa650

I left SAMS early cuz it was hella cold. So who won the hop?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Sinaloa650_@Dec 16 2006, 11:16 PM~6773445
> * I left SAMS early cuz it was hella cold. So who won the hop?
> *


Yeah me and Sinaloa650 had to leave early  so who won jimmy or peanut :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

THANKS TO SHANE AND THE REST OF ENCHANTED CREATIONS C.C FOR THE WONDERFUL EVENT TODAY :thumbsup: AND TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT A TOY TO DONATE TO THOSE LESS FORTUNATE, THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT 

TONY NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU !!!

I GOT PICTURES THAT I WILL POST ASAP


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 16 2006, 11:40 PM~6773542
> *THANKS TO SHANE AND THE REST OF ENCHANTED CREATIONS C.C FOR THE WONDERFUL EVENT TODAY :thumbsup: AND TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT A TOY TO DONATE TO THOSE LESS FORTUNATE, THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT
> 
> TONY NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU !!!
> 
> I GOT PICTURES THAT I WILL POST ASAP
> *


yeah cool meeting you eddie

cool thing for the kids


----------



## ALL OUT INDUSTRIES

I JUST GOT MY FIRST HYDRO CAR AND ILL BE THERE.

"http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Sinaloa650

Did anybody figure out who won the hop at sams? Was it Peanut or Jimmy? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 16 2006, 11:40 PM~6773542
> *THANKS TO SHANE AND THE REST OF ENCHANTED CREATIONS C.C FOR THE WONDERFUL EVENT TODAY :thumbsup: AND TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT A TOY TO DONATE TO THOSE LESS FORTUNATE, THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT
> 
> TONY NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU !!!
> 
> I GOT PICTURES THAT I WILL POST ASAP
> *


post the pic


----------



## Sinaloa650

Did anyone figure out who won the hop at sams? Was it peanut or jimmy?


----------



## eastbay_drop

i heard it was jimmy!


----------



## PICAZZO

:dunno:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 17 2006, 02:50 AM~6774208
> *i heard it was jimmy!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

SO WHAT DID JIMMY MARK AT? 
AND WHAT DID PEANUT MARK AT?




I WILL HAVE MY HOMIE LYRICAL NERD HELP ME OUT WITH POSTING PICTURES LATER ON 2DAY :wave:


----------



## sideshow60

peanut called me up last night and he wanted me to tell everyone thanks for the support and that he's officially retiring from hoppin. he wants to slow it down and just ride.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Dec 17 2006, 12:14 PM~6775379
> *peanut called me up last night and he wanted me to tell everyone thanks for the support and that he's officially retiring from hoppin. he wants to slow it down and just ride.
> *


:thumbsup: let peanut know it was appreciated that he came out to sams and made it an even better event.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

himbone is this ur car


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 17 2006, 03:25 PM~6776063
> *himbone is this ur car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

Shane give me a call so I can forward you those pictures I was talking to you about yesterday


----------



## PICAZZO

Shane give me a call so I can forward you those pictures I was talking to you about yesterday


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

man it was freezing out there last night! himbone won the hop, penut had a bad day but thanks to both for making it out there!


----------



## eastbay_drop

yeah thats his!  



> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 17 2006, 05:25 PM~6776063
> *himbone is this ur car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sinaloa650

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 17 2006, 03:25 PM~6776063
> *himbone is this ur car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that was like 3 years ago hot august njights right?


----------



## PICAZZO

* GOOD MORNING EVERYONE*

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good folks?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2006, 09:50 AM~6779669
> *What's good folks?
> *


:wave:


----------



## WAT IT DO

were is all the pics from the toy drive i cant post none cause i dont have a digi


----------



## locs_650

I only have a few pictures since we were there early and had to leave early ....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

:0





I will be posting some flicks up once the Lyrical Nerd send me the imageshacks to the pictures I took.


----------



## PICAZZO

* SAM'S TOY DRIVE 2006 *




Thanks to my boy Lyrical Nerd for the picture transfer.


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

Thanks to everyone that brought donations.


----------



## PICAZZO

* this is for the homie Lee *


----------



## PICAZZO

* LOW CREATIONS C.C. *
As always puttin it down for the Bay Area


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2006, 04:12 PM~6781440
> * this is for the homie Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mr. lee in the house


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup LOW VINTAGE


----------



## PICAZZO

* SPECIAL THANKS TO THESE GUYS FOR PUTTING ON SUCH A KOO EVENT *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## unforgiven50insp

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

* LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog *


----------



## PICAZZO

* LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog *


----------



## PICAZZO

* LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog *


----------



## PICAZZO

* LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog *


----------



## PICAZZO

* LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog *


----------



## PICAZZO

* LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog *


----------



## PICAZZO

Sorry fellas for the extreme amount of repost, but the fact that I'm doing all of this from my phone and the server has been acting up dosnt help. :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

I took a few from that night. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

This stroller was tight!! :biggrin: 












:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: 
















:biggrin: 























:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: 














Couple pics of the hop.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: 














Couple pics of the hop.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Opppps double post, my bad.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Some Hot Choclate from Sam's and some Pan from across the street, what a combo :biggrin: :thumbsup: Tony, thanks for the bread


----------



## Hustler on the go

Doing it for the kids. Shane nice to finally meet you that night. Good to meet the person behind the computer. Lot of toys for the kids this year.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 18 2006, 07:36 PM~6782520
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple pics of the hop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A CLEAN SIX4 HOPPIN


----------



## 925eastbayrider

that 63 is an indicator of the artic like weather


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

Yea, it was cold as [email protected]#k!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

thanks for those pics regal king and hustler on the go! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Sinaloa650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2006, 01:28 PM~6782124
> * LEE AND MY PUP CHEVY  well really my ladies dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen that dog sumwhere before. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Sinaloa650_@Dec 18 2006, 10:35 PM~6783299
> *I seen that dog sumwhere before.    :biggrin:
> *


*REALLY?* :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2006, 10:59 AM~6775065
> *SO WHAT DID JIMMY MARK AT?
> AND WHAT DID PEANUT MARK AT?
> I WILL HAVE MY HOMIE LYRICAL NERD HELP ME OUT WITH POSTING PICTURES LATER ON 2DAY :wave:
> *


Jimmy hit 64" and P-Nut hot 27" 

I got to give it up to both for making it out!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2006, 10:59 AM~6775065
> *SO WHAT DID JIMMY MARK AT?
> AND WHAT DID PEANUT MARK AT?
> I WILL HAVE MY HOMIE LYRICAL NERD HELP ME OUT WITH POSTING PICTURES LATER ON 2DAY :wave:
> *


Jimmy hit 64" and P-Nut hit 27" 

I got to give it up to both for making it out!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

* GOOD MORNING EVERYONE *
:wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's going on folks?


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Locs? How you doin?


Do you need any body parts for the 66?
If so call me up


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2006, 11:14 AM~6785548
> *Wussup Locs? How you doin?
> Do you need any body parts for the 66?
> If so call me up
> *


Yeah i do need some parts bro ... thanks i will hit you up on that .... 

what is going on with you?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 19 2006, 11:54 AM~6785716
> *Yeah i do need some parts bro ... thanks i will hit you up on that ....
> 
> what is going on with you?
> *


Just here at work, bored as hell !!!


Only 100 more post until I hit 

* 10,000 post *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2006, 12:09 PM~6785782
> *Just here at work, bored as hell !!!
> Only 100 more post until I hit
> 
> 10,000 post
> *


POST WHORE ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

2nd page again?????????? :twak:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

MY TURN TO POST UP....... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

MAYOR SHANE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

Man it was COLD out there.


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2006, 04:17 PM~6781476
> * LOW CREATIONS C.C.
> As always puttin it down for the Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know that for sure, every state and country we go to we will always rep the BAY!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: 2nd page !!!!! :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 20 2006, 09:34 AM~6790861
> *:angry:  2nd page !!!!! :angry:
> *


I just saw that ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup everyone :wave: anyone got some pumps for sale?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 20 2006, 01:28 PM~6792276
> *Wussup everyone :wave: anyone got some pumps for sale?
> *


hit me up on the pm


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2006, 02:07 PM~6792497
> *hit me up on the pm
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 650 ReGaL

whats good homies>? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Dec 20 2006, 02:16 PM~6792567
> *whats good homies>?  :biggrin:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2006, 01:17 PM~6792575
> *What's good bro?
> *


shit bro, i havnt been on this site for a minute...................






















:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

What up everybody. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Hello!!!!! How is everyone today??? :wave:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 20 2006, 03:04 PM~6793333
> *Hello!!!!! How is everyone today??? :wave:
> *


sick :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 20 2006, 04:04 PM~6793333
> *Hello!!!!! How is everyone today??? :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Dec 20 2006, 04:32 PM~6793536
> *sick :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I heard your Dad is sick to!!! Hope you guys feel better. Tell him I still plan on coming out Friday. As long as my paint dont react!!!! :angry:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup fellas????


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 20 2006, 04:55 PM~6793642
> *I heard your Dad is sick to!!! Hope you guys feel better. Tell him I still plan on coming out Friday. As long as my paint dont react!!!! :angry:
> *


I"LL FIND OUT IF HE"S REALY SICK. ALL I GOT TO DO IS CALL CISCO...... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Dec 20 2006, 04:32 PM~6793536
> *sick :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


TELL YOUR MOM TO MAKE YOU SOME CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP........... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2006, 10:50 PM~6783420
> *Jimmy hit 64" and P-Nut hot 27"
> 
> I got to give it up to both for making it out!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



any video


----------



## 925eastbayrider

aye whats going on guys 

sams is gonna be good 07!!!!!


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 20 2006, 05:30 PM~6794105
> *TELL YOUR MOM TO MAKE YOU SOME CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP........... :biggrin:
> *


 naw im kew instead imma get menudo haha even better :biggrin: 

and fasho shane ill let him know...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## locs_650

What's good folks? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2006, 08:49 PM~6794747
> *aye whats going on guys
> 
> sams is gonna be good 07!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: yes it is !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2006, 08:49 PM~6794747
> *aye whats going on guys
> 
> sams is gonna be good 07!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: yes it is !!!!!


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## 925eastbayrider

merry christmas homies


----------



## MODHOPPER

Sam's gives me gas :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Merry Xmas Everybody!!! From Low Creations C.C.


----------



## mrlethal4life

WHAT UP HOMIES SAM'S CANT BE THE ONLY PLACE THAT IS JUMPIN THE BAY NEED TO RIDE UP 2 SAC AND LET SAC KNOW WHO RUN THIS SHIT


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@Dec 21 2006, 08:17 PM~6800824
> *WHAT UP HOMIES  SAM'S CANT BE  THE ONLY PLACE THAT IS JUMPIN  THE BAY NEED TO RIDE UP 2 SAC AND LET SAC KNOW WHO RUN THIS SHIT
> *


:wave: wussup homie Lee


----------



## BIGTITO64

the bay


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 21 2006, 06:59 PM~6800446
> *Sam's gives me gas :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Really, for free? I'm topping off next time I go. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 22 2006, 01:17 AM~6802446
> *:0 Really, for free?  I'm topping off next time I go. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 22 2006, 01:07 AM~6802396
> *the bay
> *


X2



Da BaY ArEa til' I die !!!!! Yee yee :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0 "WHAT"


----------



## 78Linc

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

2nd page 
bringing it to the top


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: wussup Tony, hey I'm intrested in a 3 pump set up


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 22 2006, 10:04 AM~6803938
> *:wave: wussup Tony, hey I'm intrested in a 3 pump set up
> *


pm'd
i see what i can do homie


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just came home with a couple sams burgers...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:dunno: Anything tonight :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 23 2006, 05:21 PM~6811208
> *:dunno: Anything tonight :dunno:
> *


I might come thru for a minute after I get back from a Christmas dinner. That might not be until around 11 or so.


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*from the REGAL KING !!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## 650 ReGaL




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## wimone

*MERRY X-MAS FAMILY!!!!! *

I LOOK FORWARD TO 2007!!!! AND SUPPORTING ALL THOSE THAT KEEP IT REAL!!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

So how did everyone spend their christmas?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 12:45 PM~6828541
> *So how did everyone spend their christmas?
> *


at work


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 26 2006, 03:04 PM~6829673
> *at work
> *


:0 where do you work bro


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 03:56 PM~6830024
> *:0 where do you work bro
> *


safeway


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 26 2006, 05:07 PM~6830625
> *safeway
> *


Holiday pay :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

for sure


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone going to long beach for new years?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

me


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 26 2006, 05:58 PM~6830983
> *anyone going to long beach for new years?
> *


whats happenin down there? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

So what does everyone think its goin to be like this summer? I think its gonna be off the hook personally. Just wanted to see what everyone else thinks!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6836950
> *So what does everyone think its goin to be like this summer? I think its gonna be off the hook personally. Just wanted to see what everyone else thinks!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2007 will be one to remember ...... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msbtg9PjY-I...related&search=


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6836950
> *So what does everyone think its goin to be like this summer? I think its gonna be off the hook personally. Just wanted to see what everyone else thinks!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


07 will be a good year, especially if you get the hop contest going. Its going to be :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i personaly believe that 07 will be an exceptional year for lowriding in the bay area.


----------



## himbone

06 was just a warm up for me cant wait till next year. lots more to come :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO

2007 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whats up .....................


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: good morning Everyone :wave:


----------



## locs_650

What is going on with the Sam's crew? What does everyone have planned for New Years?


----------



## PICAZZO

:dunno: and you?


----------



## Hustler on the go

Chilling at home, don't like going out sometimes it gets crazy.


----------



## Cali4Lyf

Happy New Years to All my Sams parkin lot pimps!! 

Lets all try to step our game up in 2 0 0 7 & keep this bay shit active and UNITED.

1 luv,
Big J


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Dec 29 2006, 10:32 PM~6859490
> *Happy New Years to All my Sams parkin lot pimps!!
> 
> Lets all try to step our game up in 2 0 0 7 & keep this bay shit active and UNITED.
> 
> 1 luv,
> Big J
> *


we gonna see the drop anytime soon out at sams?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got new rims now i just need a car to put them on any body have a cheap g body?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Dec 29 2006, 10:32 PM~6859490
> *Happy New Years to All my Sams parkin lot pimps!!
> 
> Lets all try to step our game up in 2 0 0 7 & keep this bay shit active and UNITED.
> 
> 1 luv,
> Big J
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

off to LA homies 

see you all next year


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 29 2006, 10:39 PM~6860056
> *we gonna see the drop anytime soon out at sams?
> *


Uhm!!

Be advised I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of one said "DROP"
:dunno: 




J/k 
Were working on it. Slowly but surely. Im hoping to be out by late APR or May.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

happy new years


----------



## eastbay68

Happy new year to all my burger eating homeboys


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 22 2006, 09:46 PM~6807665
> *just came home with a couple sams burgers...... :biggrin:
> *



You shouldn't be feeding him Sam's already


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

* BaY ArEa LoWRiDeRs *

This is going to be a good year I can tell already 2006 SaMs started crackin again
And now that SaMs is making noise its motivating people to build their rides up once again.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bitchplease

WHAT THE FUCK IS SAMS :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 10:48 AM~6882013
> * BaY ArEa LoWRiDeRs
> 
> This is going to be a good year I can tell already 2006 SaMs started crackin again
> And now that SaMs is making noise its motivating people to build their rides up once again.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bitchplease_@Jan 2 2007, 11:26 AM~6882277
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS SAMS :uh:
> *


* BITCH PLEASE *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bitchplease_@Jan 2 2007, 10:26 AM~6882277
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS SAMS :uh:
> *


OH MY :twak: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 2 2007, 06:56 PM~6885999
> *OH MY  :twak:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

I have my new ride now just need to transform it into a hopper


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 2 2007, 10:14 PM~6887963
> *I have my new ride now just need to transform it into a hopper
> *


ohh shit i got to check it out homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

HERE'S A PIC OF JIMMY'S 64 ON THE DAMN BUMPER AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON 1-01-07


----------



## 68niou1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 10:40 PM~6888603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF JIMMY'S 64 ON THE DAMN BUMPER AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON 1-01-07
> *


looks like about 76 inches :dunno:


----------



## eastbay_drop

yeah it does



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2007, 04:25 AM~6889226
> *looks like about 76 inches :dunno:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

I'M TRYING TO FIND MORE UP CLOSE PICKS OR THE CAR IN ACTION


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 11:40 PM~6888603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF JIMMY'S 64 ON THE DAMN BUMPER AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON 1-01-07
> *


DAM NO WONDER I SAW HIM ON I-5 YESTERDAY! I WAS WONDERING WHERE HE HAD HOPPED! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

here is one of Jimmys car at a diff angle.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 2 2007, 10:14 PM~6887963
> *I have my new ride now just need to transform it into a hopper
> *


Let me know if you need any help ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 11:40 PM~6888603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF JIMMY'S 64 ON THE DAMN BUMPER AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON 1-01-07
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2007, 02:25 AM~6889226
> *looks like about 76 inches :dunno:
> *


naw only 73, if thats true the dude on the stick must have been about 5'2'' at best. ohwell only cars that could beat me where some radicals, who somehow got into the street class. it was still a fun trip


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309140


I need your guy's opinion THANKS


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 3 2007, 05:24 PM~6894555
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309140
> I need your guy's opinion THANKS
> *


3 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 3 2007, 05:24 PM~6894555
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309140
> I need your guy's opinion THANKS
> *


3


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

need a camera on the stick


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 3 2007, 05:24 PM~6894555
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309140
> I need your guy's opinion THANKS
> *



3 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

Koo


----------



## PICAZZO

So far its 3 imma order it friday so keep your opinions comming.


----------



## Eddie-Money

More pics of Jim's Vallejo 64 Hopper on New Year's.


----------



## himbone

DAM YOU BEAT ME TOO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

3 regal king 
3


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Thanks Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 4 2007, 09:23 AM~6900331
> *Thanks Tony :thumbsup:
> *


any time homie 
hit me up if you need help on the regal


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 4 2007, 09:36 AM~6900417
> *any time homie
> hit me up if you need help on the regal
> *


will do, after monday i found out im going a totally different direction with this car


----------



## PICAZZO

does anyone know if there is a difference between the tie rods and center link that are 12 bucks at kragen and the ones that are 25 dollars at car quest? is there any real difference besides the brand and price?


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

*my homie is moving his shop and needs to get rid of some of these items
*
he has a reinforced and powdercoated rearend for a caddy 1979

he has a shit load of used adapters for knock off wheels, make offer will sell separetly

2 castle grills for a early 80's caddy or 79 caddy coupe

rearend for 70's chevy nova

a grill for a stock hummer h2

running boards (new) for a 00 and up tahoe and or yukon


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2006, 06:08 PM~6838821
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msbtg9PjY-I...related&search=
> *


Dammmmmm that's old school.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Good morning folks :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Seems slow today.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 5 2007, 12:42 PM~6911393
> *Seems slow today.
> *


Yeah it does .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

ANYONE GOING TO SAMS MANANA?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 5 2007, 03:04 PM~6912490
> *ANYONE GOING TO SAMS MANANA?
> *


Not me ... car is down till next season ... but i might stop by for a burger and coke .... just go in the daily driver ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sneak peak


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 5 2007, 09:53 PM~6915576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i cant wait


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cant sleep ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 925eastbayrider

tt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

uffin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

when is everyone going to start going to sams again


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## locs_650

What's crackin Sam's family ????


----------



## PICAZZO

* Good morning everyone *

Can't wait for this season to begin !!!!!


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## lowriv1972

Good day to all the Sams familia!!!! Its been a minute, but the Sams season is aproaching. Sorry I have been away for a while. dont get to use the computer as often as I use to. Hope everyone is doing good. Cant wait for it to warm up a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

:thumbsup: let me know when youall ready!! ill be there


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 9 2007, 01:48 PM~6943917
> *:thumbsup:    let me know when youall ready!! ill be there
> *


:wave:


----------



## WAT IT DO

uffin:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

whats up homies


----------



## Hustler on the go

Hey, wuz up everybody. Season is coming. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im getting ready for


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 10 2007, 07:42 PM~6955913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting ready for
> *



what are you goin to do to that???


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 10 2007, 07:42 PM~6955913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting ready for
> *


That is clean .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

man thats like 3 elco hoppers that will be around this year that i know of :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 11 2007, 10:14 AM~6960677
> *man thats like 3 elco hoppers that will be around this year that i know of :0
> *


haha who said anything a bout a hopper :biggrin: anyways minzis orange


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 10 2007, 09:26 PM~6957506
> *what are you goin to do to that???
> *


im not sure but part of it has to do with 4 ****'* & 12 *******'s and a bunch of steel :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 11 2007, 04:28 PM~6963028
> *im not sure but part of it has to do with 4 ****'* & 12 *******'s and a bunch of steel :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn 4????? 12????

look good tim


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 11 2007, 04:28 PM~6963028
> *im not sure but part of it has to do with 4 ****'* & 12 *******'s and a bunch of steel :biggrin:
> *


and a lot of these


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Hi Wayne, see you on here. I heard your under the weather to. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

how'd you know? im alright the family had it worse than me but we are all getting better. :biggrin: its too cold out though! its as cold as my work truck :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 12 2007, 09:14 PM~6974543
> *how'd you know? im alright the family had it worse than me but we are all getting better. :biggrin: its too cold out though! its as cold as my work truck :0
> *


Come on, the mayor knows it all.... Jack mentioned it the other nite. Yeah, its too damn cold. I am still fighting this cold. Have you been working on the cars?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

finished a setup in a big body a couple weeks ago and did some work on a cutlass last week but my cars....

no


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 12 2007, 08:47 PM~6974856
> *finished a setup in a big body a couple weeks ago and did some work on a cutlass last week but my cars....
> 
> no
> *


 you can wrap my frame on your spare time if you need something else to do :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeew Page!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sure is damb cold out


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 14 2007, 10:14 AM~6983668
> *sure is damb cold out
> *


freezing out here


----------



## ricksuno

Where is that one video with clips of Sam, but with that other song? The one that had the G body at the beggining 3 wheeling?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn 3rd page


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave: whats up everybody!


----------



## PICAZZO

WUSSUP SAMS PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good with all the Sam's people?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2007, 10:48 AM~7001097
> *What's good with all the Sam's people?
> *


HOW YA BEEN LOCS? ANY PROGRESS ON THE MONTE?


----------



## CHELADAS75

whats up bay area?? hopefully the glasshouse can make it out to sams in the summer!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 11:09 AM~7001361
> *whats up bay area?? hopefully the glasshouse can make it out to sams in the summer!
> *


YOU PICKED UP A 65 too?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7001113
> *HOW YA BEEN LOCS? ANY PROGRESS ON THE MONTE?
> *


Taking it to the shop this week .... need to find where to get it juiced at ..... 

how is the Regal? You still have the 65?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 11:09 AM~7001361
> *whats up bay area?? hopefully the glasshouse can make it out to sams in the summer!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7001609
> *Taking it to the shop this week .... need to find where to get it juiced at .....
> 
> how is the Regal? You still have the 65?
> *


YEAH I STILL GOT THE 65 ITS JUST SITTIN FOR NOW, THE REGAL IS ACTUALLY BEING WORKED ON AND I AM HOPEING FOR MAY TO HAVE IT ALL DONE, I AM GOING TO GO PICK UP SOME TIE ROD ENDS, CENTER LINK, DRUM BRAKES ECT TODAY


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2007, 11:43 AM~7001686
> *YEAH I STILL GOT THE 65 ITS JUST SITTIN FOR NOW, THE REGAL IS ACTUALLY BEING WORKED ON AND I AM HOPEING FOR MAY TO HAVE IT ALL DONE, I AM GOING TO GO PICK UP SOME TIE ROD ENDS, CENTER LINK, DRUM BRAKES ECT TODAY
> *


Cool bro ... :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cant wait to see


----------



## Psta




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7001446
> *YOU PICKED UP A 65 too?
> *


glasshouses are 74,75,and 76 caprice and Impalas! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 16 2007, 01:33 PM~7002960
> *glasshouses are 74,75,and 76 caprice and Impalas!  :uh:
> *


I KNOW BUT IN OFFTOPIC HE MENTIONED HE HAD PICKED UP A 65SS


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2007, 02:48 PM~7003133
> *I KNOW BUT IN OFFTOPIC HE MENTIONED HE HAD PICKED UP A 65SS
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup homies


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 17 2007, 04:35 PM~7014752
> *sup homies
> *


What is going on? How is the car coming along?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 17 2007, 04:56 PM~7014930
> *What is going on? How is the car coming along?
> *


nutthing locs

its coming along good
paint next week!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
MY HOMIE IS SELLING 2 CADDY CASTLE GRILLS FROM A 79' COUPE BUT FIT THE 80'S MODELS AS WELL, IF ANYONE IS NEEDS ONE LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## PICAZZO

*MY DOG THIZZ FACED !!!!!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

san jose p.d. at king of the streets 06'


----------



## PICAZZO

i seen this 62 impala for 7.5k not sure if anyone is intrested the inside rust is from the inside of the 1/4 panel by the trunk lid...... new motor and tranny interior needed work
body was decent....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 12:34 PM~7021898
> *i seen this 62 impala for 7.5k not sure if anyone is intrested the inside rust is from the inside of the 1/4 panel by the trunk lid...... new motor and tranny interior needed work
> body was decent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i love 62z


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 12:34 PM~7021898
> *i seen this 62 impala for 7.5k not sure if anyone is intrested the inside rust is from the inside of the 1/4 panel by the trunk lid...... new motor and tranny interior needed work
> body was decent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE UNDERCOATING NOT REALLY RUST


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 18 2007, 01:56 PM~7022661
> *LOOKS LIKE UNDERCOATING NOT REALLY RUST
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hummm


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 12:34 PM~7021898
> *i seen this 62 impala for 7.5k not sure if anyone is intrested the inside rust is from the inside of the 1/4 panel by the trunk lid...... new motor and tranny interior needed work
> body was decent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO, THERE'S A CLASSIFIED SECTION FOR ALL THIS STUFF YOU'RE TRYING TO HUSTLE.........


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## MODHOPPER

:angry:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 11:00 AM~7021554
> *MY  DOG THIZZ FACED !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE's DEFINITELY FEELING HIMSELF :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up everyone, any one headin to Sams this weekend? I might cruise thru. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 19 2007, 11:04 AM~7030700
> *Whats up everyone, any one headin to Sams this weekend? I might cruise thru.  :biggrin:
> *


How you been Shane? What time?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 19 2007, 10:04 AM~7030700
> *Whats up everyone, any one headin to Sams this weekend? I might cruise thru.  :biggrin:
> *


call me up if you are.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 19 2007, 11:30 AM~7030986
> *How you been Shane? What time?
> *


Whats up bro, probably around 7 or so. I might bring the lincoln, I am getting ready to do some thangs to here, so we'll see if she can come out :thumbsup: How have you been? Whats up with your car?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 19 2007, 03:33 PM~7033506
> *call me up if you are.
> *


You know I will :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey shane
did you still need a set up ?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 19 2007, 03:59 PM~7033796
> *hey shane
> did you still need a set up ?
> *


Maybe, have someone looking into something for me. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 19 2007, 03:58 PM~7033778
> *Whats up bro, probably around 7 or so. I might bring the lincoln, I am getting ready to do some thangs to here, so we'll see if she can come out  :thumbsup: How have you been? Whats up with your car?
> *


I have been cool just working and trying to work on the house at the same time .... car is cool dropping it off at the shop this weekend so it can get ready for some paint .... I might swing by in my daily for a burger ..... I will hit you up if i go through ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 19 2007, 03:59 PM~7033796
> *hey shane
> did you still need a set up ?
> *


How much? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 19 2007, 03:59 PM~7033796
> *hey shane
> did you still need a set up ?
> *


*i do !!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i heard sams was packed full of hot rods week before last said they was takin over sams on saturdays


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 19 2007, 06:44 PM~7034925
> *i heard sams was packed full of hot rods week before last  said they was takin over sams on saturdays
> *


We can all kick it. Dont let no hot rods scare you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:nono: not scared at all im willing to nose up and hop on any one of those hot rodders


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 19 2007, 06:52 PM~7034981
> *:nono: not scared at all im willing to nose up and hop on any one of those hot rodders
> *


I know, I was just screwin with you. So who's comin out tonite? I'll be ridin out there around 7. :biggrin: Hit me up if your rollin!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i sapose its warm enuff out and havent had a sams burger in a minute do i have to wash my car ?


----------



## WAT IT DO

im down


----------



## PICAZZO

AYE WUSSUP LOC'S HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE SEATS I HAD DONE AT "THE SHOP"
I KNOW IT TOOK FOREVER, BUT HERE IT IS HOMIE.......


----------



## PICAZZO

THEY ARE A BIT DIRTY BECAUSE THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING SOOO LONG IN THE GARAGE.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 19 2007, 04:06 PM~7033877
> *How much?  :biggrin:
> *


pm me locs


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hey shane i found a web site dated december 06 they only had half of the$ 30.000 needed hopefully it's less needed by now. I got $20.00 so now we just need to find another $14.980.:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 21 2007, 06:24 PM~7047738
> *hey shane i found a web site  dated december 06 they only had half of the$ 30.000 needed hopefully it's less needed by now. I got $20.00 so now we just need to find another $14.980.:0
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 21 2007, 05:30 PM~7047803
> *
> *


nuthing set for sure looking into benifit drive  will share more if someting comes out off all the talking i will say its for a very good cause


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 21 2007, 06:52 PM~7047976
> *nuthing  set for sure looking into benifit drive   will share more if someting comes out off all the talking i will say its for a very good cause
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2007, 11:22 PM~7042956
> *AYE WUSSUP LOC'S HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE SEATS I HAD DONE AT "THE SHOP"
> I KNOW IT TOOK FOREVER, BUT HERE IT IS HOMIE.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are cool ... i might just have to take a drive down there and get some things done ..... 
:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 21 2007, 08:40 AM~7044225
> *pm me locs
> *



PM sent


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 21 2007, 06:24 PM~7047738
> *hey shane i found a web site  dated december 06 they only had half of the$ 30.000 needed hopefully it's less needed by now. I got $20.00 so now we just need to find another $14.980.:0
> *


Cool, PM me the website and I will make a call this week. I also have a meeting with the place that we donate the toys to, maybe they would like to help with this. Thanks for looking into it. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i searched unknown child and just kept looking found yesenia nungaray


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just need .50 cent from every registerd lay iy low person and it would be plenty :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 22 2007, 10:23 PM~7059729
> *just need .50 cent  from every registerd lay iy low person and it would be plenty :biggrin:
> *


I have a phone call into the sheriff department, so I will see what they need. The website didnt work for some reason.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Wuss good with everyone? Havent been on LIL in a minute!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jan 23 2007, 08:39 PM~7067209
> *Wuss good with everyone?  Havent been on LIL in a minute!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 23 2007, 07:05 PM~7066750
> *I have a phone call into the sheriff department, so I will see what they need. The website didnt work for some reason.
> *


im sure they have an updated web site


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 23 2007, 08:05 PM~7066750
> *I have a phone call into the sheriff department, so I will see what they need. The website didnt work for some reason.
> *


What is going on?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

um nuthin :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 24 2007, 12:19 PM~7072346
> *um nuthin :biggrin:
> *


surrrrre budddddy .... whats the 411?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7075000



*anyone that knows the answer to my question?*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2007, 11:42 AM~7082012
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


Loc's lets go frame off with the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Sure why not .... where at? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2007, 12:47 PM~7082671
> *Sure why not .... where at?  :biggrin:
> *


Give me a call


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2007, 12:47 PM~7082671
> *Sure why not .... where at?  :biggrin:
> *


Give me a call


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2007, 05:00 PM~7085172
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkhMcyuYroA...related&search=



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

aaaaaaaha ha ha, that was funny as all hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sharky_510

:wave: ha,ha,ha,ha, thats some funny shit.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 25 2007, 08:18 PM~7087319
> *:wave:  ha,ha,ha,ha, thats some funny shit.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Enchanted Grl

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 21 2007, 06:24 PM~7047738
> *hey shane i found a web site  dated december 06 they only had half of the$ 30.000 needed hopefully it's less needed by now. I got $20.00 so now we just need to find another $14.980.:0
> *


This mornings news said that they had about $21,000. They are expecting the rest of the money, and are getting her ready to be sent. I guess we are a day late and a dollar short?


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 26 2007, 11:54 AM~7093642
> *:0
> *


tito i expect you to go to sams at least once this year


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

yea i seen the news too still 9k short but sure they will reach the goal


----------



## WAT IT DO




----------



## Cali4Lyf

BRRRRR.........

STill 2 damn cold out! hno:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Jan 28 2007, 01:49 PM~7108974
> *BRRRRR.........
> 
> STill 2 damn cold out! hno:
> *


thats why you should be in the garage finshin up that 1


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2007, 04:28 PM~7110782
> *thats why you should be in the garage finshin up that 1
> *


Damn.....
Thanks for the reality check :banghead: 


1 luv homie!
I'm trying. Got a few things from Turlock SWapmeet this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Jan 28 2007, 09:05 PM~7112905
> *Damn.....
> Thanks for the reality check  :banghead:
> 1 luv homie!
> I'm trying. Got a few things from Turlock SWapmeet this weekend! :biggrin:
> *


i just want to see it hit the streets :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT .... :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Grl

So when is everyone going back out to Sam's. We drove by this weekend and the parking lot was bare. Is everyone still hybernating for the winter???


----------



## Hustler on the go

TTT for Sam's


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Grl_@Jan 29 2007, 11:54 AM~7117571
> *So when is everyone going back out to Sam's.  We drove by this weekend and the parking lot was bare.  Is everyone still hybernating for the winter???
> *


I Am :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

I know superbowl is this weekend, but if Saturday night is nice who's going out to Sam's.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

UCE WILL BE THERE


----------



## locs_650

I will stop by for a bit .....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

SAMs


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hummm not ready yet not going till the elco is ready to nose up :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 30 2007, 11:04 PM~7135161
> *hummm not ready yet not going till the elco is ready to nose up :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Enchanted Grl

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 30 2007, 11:04 PM~7135161
> *hummm not ready yet not going till the elco is ready to nose up :0
> *


So you are not even gonna cruise by. How long do we have to wait to see the elco. You have had a month already. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Grl_@Jan 31 2007, 10:40 AM~7138415
> *So you are not even gonna cruise by.  How long do we have to wait to see the elco.  You have had a month already.  :biggrin:
> *


just re painted shoting for mid march


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2007, 04:19 PM~7141524
> *just re painted  shoting for mid march
> *


cant build hoppers overnight  :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 31 2007, 05:33 PM~7141679
> *cant build hoppers overnight   :biggrin:
> *


you dont only build hoppers, you build hoppers/showstoppers :0


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

page 3?  ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## lowriv1972

Sowho is rollin out tonite? :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

well if i get nothin planned tonight i might take a drive out there....it has been a while....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Feb 3 2007, 04:13 PM~7165742
> *well if i get nothin planned tonight i might take a drive out there....it has been a while....
> *


shit i got me a little some some to roll..i cruzz though tonight..just picked up my wheels and on my way down the 205 home to try on the new shoes


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

maybe ill pull the impala out, i havnt driven it since the toy drive. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

hit me up if you all going to be out there next weekend


----------



## locs_650

TTT ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 5 2007, 02:10 PM~7180586
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2007, 03:12 PM~7181146
> *
> *


*X2*


HE SEEMS UPSET LATELY


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 5 2007, 02:26 PM~7181251
> *X2
> HE SEEMS UPSET LATELY
> *


na its all good took the kids to sams last sat pretty damb cold out they lasted about a half hour or so plus there was plenty of parking


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTT ....


----------



## locs_650

Damn third page .... :0


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats new everyone?? Looks like rain this weekend. I wont be rollin out there. Well, maybe for a burger :biggrin: and some tacos


----------



## locs_650

What is going on Shane? How have things been?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 8 2007, 03:44 PM~7211403
> *What is going on Shane? How have things been?
> *


Things are good. Trying to get some stuff together for the Lincoln. Its been busy at work and life in general. How have you been?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 8 2007, 03:59 PM~7211582
> *Things are good. Trying to get some stuff together for the Lincoln. Its been busy at work and life in general. How have you been?
> *


Trying to get the Monte ready for April and same thing work has been busy .... 

Working on the house too so that is all my free time ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## John Brown

werd


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by John Brown_@Feb 8 2007, 08:51 PM~7214280
> *werd
> *


*
sir can you please introduce yourself?*


----------



## PICAZZO

*here fellas !!!*


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 8 2007, 10:33 PM~7215838
> *here fellas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should invite her to sams


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Feb 9 2007, 12:16 AM~7216441
> *u should invite her to sams
> *


cool i'll bring here shoe's she left under my bed :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Feb 9 2007, 01:16 AM~7216441
> *u should invite her to sams
> *


She is God's gift to men


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

page 3 again :dunno:


----------



## WAT IT DO

who is down to roll out today its sunny


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who has 2 13'' 5.20's for me?????????


----------



## lowriv1972

Page Two!!! It needs to hurry up and be summer. I want to roll!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 11 2007, 09:08 PM~7235956
> *Page Two!!! It needs to hurry up and be summer. I want to roll!!
> *


we just need some good weather before summer so i can finish some things. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 12 2007, 12:39 AM~7236738
> *we just need some good weather before summer so i can finish some things. :biggrin:
> *


Whats craccin Wyane?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 11 2007, 11:39 PM~7236738
> *we just need some good weather before summer so i can finish some things. :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## locs_650

I know we need summer here already .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

HOPEFULLY MY CAR IS READY


----------



## locs_650

Yeah I know me too ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 12 2007, 11:57 AM~7239735
> *Yeah I know me too ....
> *


Aye Loc's on behalf of lyrical Nerd, aka mistah droops, aka Jr. Thanks for that connection


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2007, 02:25 PM~7240849
> *Aye Loc's on behalf of lyrical Nerd, aka mistah droops, aka Jr. Thanks for that connection
> *


What ended up happenin with that? did he go and check it out?


----------



## lowriv1972

I have been hearing that a lot of cars are getting ready for this summer. It should be a cool ass summer. I will hopefully be meeting with the new Seargent of the east bay being the one who has been so cool aout us kicking it at Sams is retiring. I will kiss his ass and hopefully he has no problems with what we do. We just need to remember that we need to Police everything ourselves and then they wont have to. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 12 2007, 02:36 PM~7240916
> *What ended up happenin with that? did he go and check it out?
> *


Yeah went last night, and its a done deal :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 12 2007, 04:04 PM~7241663
> *I have been hearing that a lot of cars are getting ready for this summer. It should be a cool ass summer. I will hopefully be meeting with the new Seargent of the east bay being the one who has been so cool aout us kicking it at Sams is retiring. I will kiss his ass and hopefully he has no problems with what we do. We just need to remember that we need to Police everything ourselves and then they wont have to. Talk to you guys later.
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks Shane, we appreciate what you do to keep sam's alive for us to continue the movement. If there is anything you need us to do let us know


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 12 2007, 04:04 PM~7241663
> *I have been hearing that a lot of cars are getting ready for this summer. It should be a cool ass summer. I will hopefully be meeting with the new Seargent of the east bay being the one who has been so cool aout us kicking it at Sams is retiring. I will kiss his ass and hopefully he has no problems with what we do. We just need to remember that we need to Police everything ourselves and then they wont have to. Talk to you guys later.
> *


Thanks Shane :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2007, 04:23 PM~7241837
> *Yeah went last night, and its a done deal :cheesy:
> *


So Droops has a new ride ... cool good deal ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTT.....


----------



## PICAZZO

Just got the L.G registration form in the mail. Fresno should be a good one and Vallejo august 12th :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2007, 10:15 AM~7248034
> *Just got the L.G registration form in the mail. Fresno should be a good one and Vallejo august 12th :0
> *


Send me a link bro .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I got it in the mail NOT e mail :biggrin:

But I can make some photo copies for anyone who needs a copy just let me know.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2007, 12:44 PM~7249177
> *I got it in the mail NOT e mail :biggrin:
> 
> But I can make some photo copies for anyone who needs a copy just let me know.
> *


So is it April 22nd or July 22nd for Fresno?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2007, 01:05 PM~7249367
> *So is it April 22nd or July 22nd for Fresno?
> *


July 22nd....... Starring E-40 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2007, 01:36 PM~7249643
> *July 22nd....... Starring E-40 :biggrin:
> *


All bad .... Bay Area Bosses 1st Annual Car Show ... July 22nd 2007

the form said April 22nd .... sucks .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2007, 01:36 PM~7249643
> *July 22nd....... Starring E-40 :biggrin:
> *


I think it is April 22nd cause i called the number and they said April 22nd .... 










:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2007, 01:53 PM~7249781
> *I think it is April 22nd cause i called the number and they said April 22nd ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Same flier I got but different date..... :dunno:
well its all good, I'm sure its april because the recording was probably the most updated info.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

DAMN page 3 :0 :0 :0 :0 

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Can someone please explain to me how you get page 2, page 3


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2007, 01:49 PM~7270442
> *Can someone please explain to me how you get page 2, page 3
> *


bottom of page 2 :angry: ( where i found the topic)


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

who's going out saturday night? :dunno: it looks like its going to be nice.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 16 2007, 07:32 PM~7281807
> *who's going out saturday night? :dunno: it looks like its going to be nice.
> *



Enchanted will be there.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

roll call


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 16 2007, 09:32 PM~7281807
> *who's going out saturday night? :dunno: it looks like its going to be nice.
> *


it is nice...i'll be rolling out there in about 1hr or 2..take the kids on a lil outting for some burgers!


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2007, 12:53 PM~7249781
> *I think it is April 22nd cause i called the number and they said April 22nd ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE SAME WEEKENED AS TENNYSON SHOW I WOULD RATHER GO TO TENNYSON


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Feb 18 2007, 01:16 PM~7291245
> *THATS THE SAME WEEKENED AS TENNYSON SHOW I WOULD RATHER GO TO TENNYSON
> *


na check agian hayward's the 28th but you can go early if you want  :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 19 2007, 09:18 AM~7297006
> *na check agian hayward's the 28th but you can go early if you want  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Tim, That guy never answered his phone and never called me back. Did he call you?


----------



## PICAZZO

Good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## denchantedone

Found this on page 2. Come on guys.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

yuuuuuup they are on there way be here wednesday some time


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 19 2007, 07:15 PM~7301476
> *yuuuuuup they are on there way be here wednesday some time
> *


Oh, ok.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

wussup everyone :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

i could go 4 a corndog from sams


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6829982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: *2ND PAGE !!!* :angry:


----------



## locs_650

PAGE 2 again ..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

wussup everyone?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2007, 10:07 AM~7325734
> *wussup everyone?
> *


what is going on?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 22 2007, 11:57 AM~7326715
> *what is going on?
> *


SOLD MY HONDA TODAY .


----------



## denchantedone

TTT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2007, 11:59 AM~7326739
> *SOLD MY HONDA TODAY .
> *


Damn sold your daily driver :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2007, 10:59 AM~7326739
> *SOLD MY HONDA TODAY .
> *


you need to get a truck!  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

I agree a truck comes in so handy ..... 

Wayne i am still tripping that you live so close to where i was living.... I am always over there in that area picking my kids up ....


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6376084
> *ENJOY....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA
> *


tt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 23 2007, 09:22 AM~7335128
> *I agree a truck comes in so handy .....
> 
> Wayne i am still tripping that you live so close to where i was living.... I am always over there in that area picking my kids up ....
> *


yep just ask any of the kids in the hood where the lowriders are and they'll point you in my direction. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I need 22" wheels 5x5 lug bolt pattern for a Truck, just bought me an older truck as a daily :biggrin: thanks for the advice fellas


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## himbone

so whos going to pheonix next weekend??


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup everyone ;wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup everyone ;wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

What size springs does everyone reccomend for a Regal??

I am running powerballs in the rear and want a decent ride, but want to do a stand still 3 wheel?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

Sup people? Where yall at????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 27 2007, 01:05 PM~7364331
> *Sup people? Where yall at????
> *


I am here :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 27 2007, 01:30 PM~7364491
> *I am here  :biggrin:
> *


* :0 there is other human life on this thread!!!!! :wave: *


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 27 2007, 06:42 PM~7367344
> * :0  there is other human life on this thread!!!!! :wave:
> *



I was thinking the same thing lately.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 23 2007, 08:02 PM~7338457
> *yep just ask any of the kids in the hood where the lowriders are and they'll point you in my direction. :biggrin:
> *


i bet they do... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2007, 04:14 PM~7342857
> *Wussup everyone ;wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 27 2007, 09:30 PM~7369037
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wussup Eddie :wave: how ya' been ?


----------



## locs_650

Anyone have or know anyone with a back bumper cover for a 87 monte LS let me know ..... Thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone have un-used powerballs for sale?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

anyone going out there saterday?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

SUP BAY AREA


----------



## WAT IT DO

WHO IS DOWN ITS A NICE ASS DAY DONT BE WEENYS LETS ROLL OUT


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Bay Area !!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Mar 3 2007, 04:55 PM~7398787
> *WHO IS DOWN ITS A NICE ASS DAY DONT BE WEENYS LETS ROLL OUT
> *


im ready, im eating a sams burger as i type... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 3 2007, 07:50 PM~7399596
> *im ready, im eating a sams burger as i type... :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 3 2007, 07:50 PM~7399596
> *im ready, im eating a sams burger as i type... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

So when we are going to get SAM's cracking again, we should have a kick off get together to start off the year. :biggrin: What does everybody think. Pick out a day, and lets do this Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 3 2007, 10:04 PM~7400965
> *So when we are going to get SAM's cracking again, we should have a kick off get together to start off the year.  :biggrin:    What does everybody think. Pick out a day, and lets do this Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT ME AND 41 CHEV IS OUT THERE EVERY WEEKENED JUS GOT BACK WANYE STOPED BUY


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

Sounds like only 3 people where out there. I am talking about a jump off date get everybody out there and do it for the rest of the season like that.:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 4 2007, 12:23 PM~7403549
> *Sounds like only 3 people where out there.  I am talking about a jump off date get everybody out there and do it for the rest of the season like that.:biggrin:
> *


*x2*


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## himbone

how about an offical kick off day after the tennyson show, since alot of peps will be out any way


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 4 2007, 12:23 PM~7403549
> *Sounds like only 3 people where out there.  I am talking about a jump off date get everybody out there and do it for the rest of the season like that.:biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 3 2007, 11:04 PM~7400965
> *So when we are going to get SAM's cracking again, we should have a kick off get together to start off the year.  :biggrin:    What does everybody think. Pick out a day, and lets do this Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking about the Tennyson show as a good day to really kick off Sam's. I am still trying to get into contact with the new Sheriff that is replacing Driscoll. Lets do it!!!! I also appologize for not making it out there on Saturday, Family party went longer than I had planned. I'll be out there this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 4 2007, 10:49 PM~7407347
> *how about an offical kick off day after the tennyson show, since alot of peps will be out any way
> *


not a bad idea!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 5 2007, 10:32 AM~7410628
> *I was thinking about the Tennyson show as a good day to really kick off Sam's. I am still trying to get into contact with the new Sheriff that is replacing Driscoll. Lets do it!!!! I also appologize for not making it out there on Saturday, Family party went longer than I had planned. I'll be out there this weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 5 2007, 09:45 PM~7415358
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up G?!?! Long time no talk to. You ready to roll this summer? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 5 2007, 09:54 PM~7415466
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz up Hustler?!?!? I know your ready to roll out!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 5 2007, 09:27 PM~7415860
> *Whats up G?!?! Long time no talk to. You ready to roll this summer? :biggrin:
> *


I HAVEN'T HAD A SAM'S BURGER IN 6 MONTHS :tears: :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7416409
> *I HAVEN'T HAD A SAM'S BURGER IN 6 MONTHS  :tears:  :tears:
> *


WoW looks like your 63 going to be ready this year, nice avitar :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7416409
> *I HAVEN'T HAD A SAM'S BURGER IN 6 MONTHS  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Are you having withdrawls????? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

One thing we all need to keep in mind about this year, is making sure we keep it peacefull out there. We really need to Police ourselves. I went to the Sheriff's department last night and should hear from the head sheriff by Friday. i will be setting up a meeting with Driscoll and his replacement to ensure a good summer for all Bay Area Lowriders. Sams is about the only spot we got where the cops are cool, so we need to make srue that we keep it cool out there. I cant wait til summer!!!! :biggrin: 

Shane


----------



## locs_650

Right on Shane .... :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2007, 01:33 PM~7420537
> *One thing we all need to keep in mind about this year, is making sure we keep it peacefull out there. We really need to Police ourselves. I went to the Sheriff's department last night and should hear from the head sheriff by Friday. i will be setting up a meeting with Driscoll and his replacement to ensure a good summer for all Bay Area Lowriders. Sams is about the only spot we got where the cops are cool, so we need to make srue that we keep it cool out there. I cant wait til summer!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Shane
> *


I Agree Shane, all it takes is one incident to put an end to the Sam's movement.....
For the most part I feel everyone there is level headed and seems to have the family atmosphere mentality, but its the newcomers we need to worry about, people that are not regulars or familiar with the Sam's tradition. Allot of riders are going to come out this season and personally from the sound of it the Lowrider tradition is going to be in full force, lets keep it going...........

Shane a simple list of rules would be great, if we all come to agreement with them we can all help enforce them


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2007, 01:33 PM~7420537
> *One thing we all need to keep in mind about this year, is making sure we keep it peacefull out there. We really need to Police ourselves. I went to the Sheriff's department last night and should hear from the head sheriff by Friday. i will be setting up a meeting with Driscoll and his replacement to ensure a good summer for all Bay Area Lowriders. Sams is about the only spot we got where the cops are cool, so we need to make srue that we keep it cool out there. I cant wait til summer!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Shane
> *


I Agree Shane, all it takes is one incident to put an end to the Sam's movement.....
For the most part I feel everyone there is level headed and seems to have the family atmosphere mentality, but its the newcomers we need to worry about, people that are not regulars or familiar with the Sam's tradition. Allot of riders are going to come out this season and personally from the sound of it the Lowrider tradition is going to be in full force, lets keep it going...........

Shane a simple list of rules would be great, if we all come to agreement with them we can all help enforce them


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2007, 02:20 PM~7420875
> *I Agree Shane, all it takes is one incident to put an end to the Sam's movement.....
> For the most part I feel everyone there is level headed and seems to have the family atmosphere mentality, but its the newcomers we need to worry about, people that are not regulars or familiar with the Sam's tradition. Allot of riders are going to come out this season and personally from the sound of it the Lowrider tradition is going to be in full force, lets keep it going...........
> 
> Shane a simple list of rules would be great, if we all come to agreement with them we can all help enforce them
> *


Rules .... No loud music .... no burning out .... no drinking .....no drama ..... 

no big rims 




























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 6 2007, 02:23 PM~7420900
> *Rules .... No loud music .... no burning out .... no drinking .....no drama .....
> 
> no big rims
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


I agree with those rules :thumbsup:

I like the fact that nobody at sam's is openly drinking, smoking while on sams property, have not had any problems with bangin' like I said its not the Sam's regulars, but with time sam's is going to blow up, people are going to hear, "those sams guys are really blowing up the scene we should head out there"
We are going to have new attitudes and new people comming thru lets just make sure the rules are enforced.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2007, 02:58 PM~7421082
> *I agree with those rules :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the fact that nobody at sam's is openly drinking, smoking while on sams property, have not had any problems with bangin' like I said its not the Sam's regulars, but with time sam's is going to blow up, people are going to hear, "those sams guys are really blowing up the scene we should head out there"
> We are going to have new attitudes and new people comming thru lets just make sure the rules are enforced.
> *


Well when new people get there some of just need to make sure that they know the rules and if they have a problem with them then they can leave .... if people bring new people with them just make sure they know that there are some rules that need to be followed .....


----------



## PICAZZO

Tell me about it, last time me and Tony were talking and a drunk dude gets out a car and comes up to us talkin bout his block and set, and me and tony just ignored homie, but if he woulda gone up to the wrong dude, it might have had a different ending :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2007, 03:33 PM~7420537
> *One thing we all need to keep in mind about this year, is making sure we keep it peacefull out there. We really need to Police ourselves. I went to the Sheriff's department last night and should hear from the head sheriff by Friday. i will be setting up a meeting with Driscoll and his replacement to ensure a good summer for all Bay Area Lowriders. Sams is about the only spot we got where the cops are cool, so we need to make srue that we keep it cool out there. I cant wait til summer!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Shane
> *


yo shane! thanks for the time invested in a spot for us lowlow riderz to kick it!! you going to be out there this saterday!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 6 2007, 02:23 PM~7420900
> *Rules .... No loud music .... no burning out .... no drinking .....no drama .....
> 
> no big rims
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


These are baiscally the rules that are set now, but including amking sure everyone is parked in a parking stall and not blocking an entrance or exit and definetely not blocking a drive-thru window. No loud stereo's is one of the biggest because the people who live behind Sams will call the cops in a heart beat. I have always wanted a place to kick it, and now that we have it, we really need to make sure we keep it cool. The biggest problem I see is the outsiders that come to kick it just because they see us out there. In the past there have been a few that even i thought twice about talking to about loud stereo's, but as long as you talk to them with respect they will respect you. I think it would kill me to have something happen that would ultimately close down Sams for us. So lets just be "united" if you will and work together to keep Sams alive and kickin for the next generation of riders. :biggrin: Thanks for all your guys help in the movement.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2007, 03:27 PM~7421271
> *Tell me about it, last time me and Tony were talking and a drunk dude gets out a car and comes up to us talkin bout his block and set, and me and tony just ignored homie, but if he woulda gone up to the wrong dude, it might have had a different ending :dunno:
> *


yeah that guy was trippn 
but i agree i we need to keep chill so that we can have a cool place to kick it

i worry about the orginized hopps the most because that is put out there weeks ahead and people of cites around the bay hear about it and they might come looking for trouble not knowing the sams traditonal rules.


----------



## locs_650

Being that last year there was not too much trouble i think this year we should be fine .... like Shane said we just need to be united and work together .....


----------



## locs_650

I want to suggest that we plan more cruises ... from Sam's onto E14th then down into Oakland and back to Sam's again ..... that was good times .....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

IT'S GOOD TO SEE THAT YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO WRITE, OTHER THAN "TTT" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 6 2007, 02:23 PM~7420900
> *Rules .... No loud music .... no burning out .... no drinking .....no drama .....
> 
> no big rims
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


got to add no stealin another mans shit from his truck while he is hoppin :uh:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2007, 03:58 PM~7421082
> *I agree with those rules :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the fact that nobody at sam's is openly drinking, smoking while on sams property, have not had any problems with bangin' like I said its not the Sam's regulars, but with time sam's is going to blow up, people are going to hear, "those sams guys are really blowing up the scene we should head out there"
> We are going to have new attitudes and new people comming thru lets just make sure the rules are enforced.
> *


 :uh: 
I feel like this,we ALL grown ass men,and we should know how to police ourselves.
I been at sams before,and had a great time,fools just gotta know how to act PERIOD.
So what If someone is having a drink on the DL,as long as its not out on front street.I know damn well YOU aint going to tell me shit.
Like I said,we all grown,we know whats up,so lets get sghit raccin and kicc this yar off right!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 6 2007, 08:18 PM~7422511
> *got to add no stealin another mans shit from his truck while he is hoppin :uh:
> *



as u where hopping some one took something out your trunk? :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 6 2007, 06:44 PM~7422698
> *:uh:
> I feel like this,we ALL grown ass men,and we should know how to police ourselves.
> I been at sams before,and had a great time,fools just gotta know how to act PERIOD.
> So what If someone is having a drink on the DL,as long as its not out on front street.I know damn well YOU aint going to tell me shit.
> Like I said,we all grown,we know whats up,so lets get sghit raccin and kicc this yar off right!
> *


Funny how I wasn't the one that brought up the No drinking rule, but you puttin me on blast :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2007, 09:45 PM~7423235
> *Funny how I wasn't the one that brought up the No drinking rule, but you puttin me on blast :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 6 2007, 07:52 PM~7422328
> *IT'S GOOD TO SEE THAT YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO WRITE, OTHER THAN "TTT" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 6 2007, 07:45 PM~7423230
> *as u where hopping some one took something out your trunk? :uh:
> *


Nah they took that shit from whatever he was towing the hopper with, fucked up shit, one of the few people that hops and haters gunna go steal shit from the mans car.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 5 2007, 10:29 PM~7415877
> *Wuz up Hustler?!?!? I know your ready to roll out!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 6 2007, 02:23 PM~7420900
> *Rules .... No loud music .... no burning out .... no drinking .....no drama .....
> 
> no big rims
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *



No big rims,  .20 inch Daytons is cool right. Just in case I bring out the SS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone got some powerball's for sale?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 6 2007, 07:45 PM~7423230
> *as u where hopping some one took something out your trunk? :uh:
> *


stole a chrome motor out of the bed of my truck


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2007, 04:21 PM~7421738
> *These are baiscally the rules that are set now, but including amking sure everyone is parked in a parking stall and not blocking an entrance or exit and definetely not blocking a drive-thru window. No loud stereo's is one of the biggest because the people who live behind Sams will call the cops in a heart beat. I have always wanted a place to kick it, and now that we have it, we really need to make sure we keep it cool. The biggest problem I see is the outsiders that come to kick it just because they see us out there. In the past there have been a few that even i thought twice about talking to about loud stereo's, but as long as you talk to them with respect they will respect you. I think it would kill me to have something happen that would ultimately close down Sams for us. So lets just be "united" if you will and work together to keep Sams alive and kickin for the next generation of riders.  :biggrin: Thanks for all your guys help in the movement.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 6 2007, 10:51 PM~7423852
> *stole a chrome motor out of the bed of my truck
> *


I KNOW I WAS JUST GIVING U SHIT...I REMEBER READING THAT AND THATS BULLSHIT! TIMES HAVE CHANGED AND PEOPLE ARE SHADY...GOT TO KEEP YOUR SHIT LOCKED 24-7


----------



## BIGTITO64

LOOK I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS THREAD FOR AWHILE BUT WAS STARTING TO WHORE -THEN I STARTED TO READ THE LAST 2 PAGES --AND I AGREE WITH SOME OF THE STUFF---- WE ARE ALL GROWN MEN BUT SOMETIMES WE DONT MAKE THE BEST DESCISIONS---AS A FORMER ALCOHOLIC I WAS A MAN BUT MADE DUMB DESCISIONS-LIKE SAYING WHEN 1 WAS TO MUCH THEN I WOULD GET LOUD THEN I WOULD START TO BEEF (WITH WHOEVER) DIDNT MATTER.

I JUST TURNED 33 ON SATURDAY BUT I FEEL ALOT OLDER -DONT LIKE THE IDEA OF PEOPLE STEALING SHIT FROM ANOTHER MANS RIDE UNLESS HE REALLY DESERVED IT.

HAVE NOT BEEN TO SAMS IN AWHILE BASICALLY CAUSE IT STARTED GETTING OLD -DUMB ASS DONKS TRYING TO HIGH-SIDE AGAINST US LOWRIDERS-----SO BASICALLY SINCE I AM JUST TYPING -WHAT I REALLY AM TRYING TO SAY IS US LOWRIDERS FROM ALL CAR CLUBS HAVE TO STICK (TOGETHER) NOT REALLY POLICE BUT ACT AS GUARDIANS OF THE LIFESTYLE THAT WE HAVE CHOSE---SO THAT NO POLICEMAN OR DICK HEAD ASS DONKS CAN TAKE IT AWAY FROM US


JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7424619
> *LOOK I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS THREAD FOR AWHILE BUT WAS STARTING TO WHORE -THEN I STARTED TO READ THE LAST 2 PAGES --AND I AGREE WITH SOME OF THE STUFF---- WE ARE ALL GROWN MEN BUT SOMETIMES WE DONT MAKE THE BEST DESCISIONS---AS A FORMER ALCOHOLIC I WAS A MAN BUT MADE DUMB DESCISIONS-LIKE SAYING WHEN 1 WAS TO MUCH THEN I WOULD GET LOUD THEN I WOULD START TO BEEF (WITH WHOEVER) DIDNT MATTER.
> 
> I JUST TURNED 33 ON SATURDAY BUT I FEEL ALOT OLDER -DONT LIKE THE IDEA OF PEOPLE STEALING SHIT FROM ANOTHER MANS RIDE UNLESS HE REALLY DESERVED IT.
> 
> HAVE NOT BEEN TO SAMS IN AWHILE BASICALLY CAUSE IT STARTED GETTING OLD -DUMB ASS DONKS TRYING TO HIGH-SIDE AGAINST US LOWRIDERS-----SO BASICALLY SINCE I AM JUST TYPING -WHAT I REALLY AM TRYING TO SAY IS US LOWRIDERS FROM ALL CAR CLUBS HAVE TO STICK (TOGETHER) NOT REALLY POLICE BUT ACT AS GUARDIANS OF THE LIFESTYLE THAT WE HAVE CHOSE---SO THAT NO POLICEMAN OR DICK HEAD ASS DONKS CAN TAKE IT AWAY FROM US
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 6 2007, 06:44 PM~7422698
> *:uh:
> I feel like this,we ALL grown ass men,and we should know how to police ourselves.
> I been at sams before,and had a great time,fools just gotta know how to act PERIOD.
> So what If someone is having a drink on the DL,as long as its not out on front street.I know damn well YOU aint going to tell me shit.
> Like I said,we all grown,we know whats up,so lets get sghit raccin and kicc this yar off right!
> *


After one of the first hops we did, the cops came in force. M16's and everything. That was the night that I met Driscoll. After talking to him for three hours he agreed that what I was doing was for a good cause and that as long as I let him know when we were doing things he would be cool. The next hop I threw, he had some undercover cops come thru and see what we did. Teh next week he called me and we met and discussed what the undercovers saw. He even admitted that there erw people out there with "red cups" and new what they were doing but since they wernt actin a fool he was cool with it. He didnt advise it, but he knew it was happening. Overall the undercovers were impressed with the way everyone was having a good ass time. Nothing beats, for me at least, to see everyone having a good time. Seeing the kids smile and get excited when watching someone hop. As long as we remember to address the problems before they become real problems, we should ahve a spot to chill for years to come. Lowriding can bring so many people together and be such a positive force in our community if we just try.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 6 2007, 05:52 PM~7422328
> *IT'S GOOD TO SEE THAT YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO WRITE, OTHER THAN "TTT" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Pauly????? You bringing the Lincoln out this weekend???? :biggrin: I should be out there, I dont think I have anything planned.


----------



## locs_650

This one is for you Pauly .....

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

Sam's 2007 going to be off da hook :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 7 2007, 12:42 AM~7425253
> *After one of the first hops we did, the cops came in force. M16's and everything. That was the night that I met Driscoll. After talking to him for three hours he agreed that what I was doing was for a good cause and that as long as I let him know when we were doing things he would be cool. The next hop I threw, he had some undercover cops come thru and see what we did. Teh next week he called me and we met and discussed what the undercovers saw. He even admitted that there erw people out there with "red cups" and new what they were doing but since they wernt actin a fool he was cool with it. He didnt advise it, but he knew it was happening. Overall the undercovers were impressed with the way everyone was having a good ass time. Nothing beats, for me at least, to see everyone having a good time. Seeing the kids smile and get excited when watching someone hop. As long as we remember to address the problems before they become real problems, we should ahve a spot to chill for years to come. Lowriding can bring so many people together and be such a positive force in our community if we just try.
> *


I agree.Sams has always been a cool place to chill,and one of the few places where 1time dont trip.
I only made it to Sams once last summer,but I hope to make it out there more this summer.


----------



## BIGTITO64

RICK LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WILL HIT OUT THERE MAYBE WE CAN MAKE THE TREK FROM SAC-TOWN TOGETHER


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 7 2007, 12:13 AM~7425392
> *This one is for you Pauly .....
> 
> TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 7 2007, 06:04 PM~7431240
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## upncomin6

so whats the weather goin to be like this weekend....anyone goin out?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 7 2007, 05:51 PM~7430677
> *RICK LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WILL HIT OUT THERE MAYBE WE CAN MAKE THE TREK FROM SAC-TOWN TOGETHER
> *


No doubt!
I just got me a promotion at work and the position is bacc in the bay,so around or after summer Ill be moving bacc!!!
I cant wait!!


----------



## locs_650

I will be back at Sams with my car first weekend of April .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 8 2007, 09:25 AM~7435933
> *I will be back at Sams with my car first weekend of April ....  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

You need anything from LA?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 8 2007, 11:15 AM~7436512
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> You need anything from LA?
> *


When are you going to LA?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Hustler on the go

Sam's, TTT


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Mar 7 2007, 10:33 PM~7434045
> *so whats the weather goin to be like this weekend....anyone goin out?
> *


Rumor has it that saturday will be good Let me know I just might take the 68 for a ride


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 8 2007, 01:13 PM~7437118
> *When are you going to LA?
> *


I'm like 75 miles away :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 8 2007, 11:31 PM~7442183
> *Rumor has it that saturday will be good Let me know I just might take the 68 for a ride
> *


Oh boy, you know I'll be there!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7429096
> *I agree.Sams has always been a cool place to chill,and one of the few places where 1time dont trip.
> I only made it to Sams once last summer,but I hope to make it out there more this summer.
> *


Yup :thumbsup:

I remember Sam's back in '01 is where I met most of the East Bay people for the first time.....and it was in the middle of winter, the most packed I've ever seen it, standing room only  Cool lil spot


----------



## Hustler on the go

Sam's. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=324847


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

people have been calling today saying there going to sams tonight.... should be good.


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 10 2007, 01:29 PM~7451017
> *people have been calling today saying there going to sams tonight.... should be good.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:banghead: got no car


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 10 2007, 03:31 PM~7451683
> *:banghead: got  no car
> *


both are out of commission?!


----------



## himbone

i got a set of freshly chromed bumper guards for a 41 chev if anyone is interested?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 11 2007, 10:23 AM~7455064
> *i got a set of freshly chromed bumper guards for a 41 chev if anyone is interested?
> *


 :scrutinize: hey are you going to low vintage show ??? i hear they are looking for some one to take second place in the hop just thought you would be intrested :roflmao:


----------



## my66impala

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 11 2007, 01:23 PM~7455628
> *:scrutinize: hey are you going to low vintage show ??? i hear they are looking for some one to take second place in the hop just thought you would be intrested :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :twak:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 11 2007, 01:23 PM~7455628
> *:scrutinize: hey are you going to low vintage show ??? i hear they are looking for some one to take second place in the hop just thought you would be intrested :roflmao:
> *


well if you looking for a 1st place trophy an elco wouldnt have been my first choice, i heard someone is building a 62 to try and beat me now :0 :biggrin: goodluck


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 12 2007, 10:15 AM~7460741
> *well if you looking for a 1st place trophy an elco wouldnt have been my first choice, i heard  someone is building a 62 to try and beat me now :0  :biggrin:  goodluck
> *



TRY is a good word :scrutinize:


----------



## locs_650

No pictures from Saturday? it was a good turn out ... wish i could of stayed longer ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 12 2007, 08:15 AM~7460741
> *well if you looking for a 1st place trophy an elco wouldnt have been my first choice, i heard  someone is building a 62 to try and beat me now :0  :biggrin:  goodluck
> *


one just can never tell , im not ready yet havent even started on it other than paint , i heard there are a lot of hopper's trying to come out this year


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 12 2007, 08:15 AM~7460741
> *well if you looking for a 1st place trophy an elco wouldnt have been my first choice, i heard  someone is building a 62 to try and beat me now :0  :biggrin:  goodluck
> *


 the impala isnt a problem its that reverse thing that got me confused


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 12 2007, 12:53 PM~7462222
> *the impala isnt a problem  its that reverse thing that got me confused
> *


haha you want the wagon i aint even gonna play with it. the impala is the car to beat...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 12 2007, 05:49 PM~7464743
> *haha you want the wagon i aint even gonna play with it. the impala is the car to beat...
> *


im not trying to beat any thing if it happens its going to be a kid on the switch the hopper is for the kids to have fun with :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 12 2007, 09:01 PM~7466002
> *im not trying to beat any thing if it happens its going to be a kid on the switch the hopper is for the kids to have fun with  :biggrin:
> *


ya might be alittle tough for an old guy like yourself might as well leave it to the youngsters :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 12 2007, 08:47 PM~7466460
> *ya might be alittle tough for an old guy like yourself might as well leave it to the youngsters :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i want to be like the rest and let some one else hit the switch


----------



## PICAZZO

3rd page :nono:







I got some 6-way 6x9 pioneer speakers for sale....... Anyone intrested let me know they are brand new


----------



## Hustler on the go

Sam's ttt


----------



## WAT IT DO

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: wussup sam's people :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2007, 11:10 AM~7484081
> *:wave: wussup sam's people :wave:
> *


How was LA?


----------



## Droop$

look what i found :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrhzD0z01VE


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 15 2007, 12:12 PM~7484439
> *look what i found  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrhzD0z01VE
> *


TIGHT AS FUCK .... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 15 2007, 11:35 AM~7484576
> *TIGHT AS FUCK ....  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that homie gets down with the videos! :biggrin: hi locs :wave: the car is currently in the process of getting interior done i probly wont be out this year but its ok :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 15 2007, 12:43 PM~7484621
> *that homie gets down with the videos!  :biggrin:  hi locs  :wave: the car is currently in the process of getting interior done i probly wont be out this year but its ok  :cheesy:
> *


hit me up once you get that interior in cause i will need to get the interior done on my other project ..... hey bro it takes time .....


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 15 2007, 11:12 AM~7484439
> *look what i found  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrhzD0z01VE
> *


THATS SHIT IS COO MAYBE MORE PEOPLE WILL COME OUT NOW


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Mar 15 2007, 01:18 PM~7484817
> *THATS SHIT IS COO MAYBE MORE PEOPLE WILL COME OUT NOW
> *


Yeah i know .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 15 2007, 01:08 PM~7484764
> *hit me up once you get that interior in cause i will need to get the interior done on my other project ..... hey bro it takes time .....
> *


Other project???????????


----------



## himbone

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED MY BOY GOT A FULL REINFORCED FRAME AND ALL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE FOR A 61-64 IMPALA 3K


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 925eastbayrider

cool video


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice video :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 15 2007, 09:24 PM~7488026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i like to see :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

Jimmy that's a poster picture right there :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 15 2007, 11:15 AM~7484111
> *How was LA?
> *


It was koo, touched down friday morning, went and hit up the homies at low life hydraulics in Inglewood, then hit up Roscoe's chicken and waffles house, then hit Slauson Swapmeet

2nd day I hit up 6 flags magic mountain and finally sunday I toched down in fresno to take care of some buisness :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

IS ANYTHING GOING DOWN TOMRROW??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Mar 16 2007, 07:09 PM~7493609
> *IS ANYTHING GOING DOWN TOMRROW??????????? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Nasty

I need to make it out there


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 17 2007, 08:26 PM~7498245
> *I need to make it out there
> *


yes you do....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 17 2007, 10:49 PM~7499367
> *yes you do....
> *


X2


----------



## locs_650

Back up to the top .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: wussup Locs when can we expect to see you back in action????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 09:30 AM~7506202
> *:wave: wussup Locs when can we expect to see you back in action????
> *


Car should be getting buffed out and polished this week and i have to wait for a few more parts so if not by this weekend maybe next .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

NO ONE CAME OUT ON SATURDAY........ :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 19 2007, 09:52 AM~7506338
> *Car should be getting buffed out and polished this week and i have to wait for a few more parts so if not by this weekend maybe next ....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


You goin 2 fresno????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 10:29 AM~7506566
> *You goin 2 fresno????
> *


Trying to get the car done to head out to that .... already have a room out there for that weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:






Are you driving or towing????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 02:35 PM~7508137
> *:thumbsup:
> Are you driving or towing????
> *


Not sure ... wife wants to tow it out there since it is a long drive .... have to see when it gets closer to that time and if i have the car ready ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 02:35 PM~7508137
> *:thumbsup:
> Are you driving or towing????
> *


you guys need to drive... fresno isnt that far.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 19 2007, 09:29 PM~7511325
> *you guys need to drive... fresno isnt that far.
> *


:wave: Hey What's up Wayne how ya' been?





I have to bring up this story...........

So about 2 yrs ago me and a few of my car club members are driving down to the fresno LG show..... And we look over to our right and Wayne and his wife pass us up....

In the Show car !!!!!!! The caddy :thumbsup:
Wayne never seems to amaze me :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

http://merced.craigslist.org/pts/293089855.html

maby someboady could use this


----------



## PICAZZO

* IF ANYONE NEEDS CHROME PLATING OR POWDERCOATING OR JUST SOME SAND BLASTING LET ME KNOW I HAVE A FEW HOOK UPS I WILL BE MEETING WITH THIS WEEKEND THAT ARE REALLY GREAT PRICED *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 10:53 PM~7511978
> * IF ANYONE NEEDS CHROME PLATING OR POWDERCOATING OR JUST SOME SAND BLASTING LET ME KNOW I HAVE A FEW HOOK UPS I WILL BE MEETING WITH THIS WEEKEND THAT ARE REALLY GREAT PRICED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 19 2007, 10:56 PM~7511988
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You going to the Goodguys???


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 11:30 PM~7512123
> *You going to the Goodguys???
> *


What time are you going? I am going with one of my kids so i need to know what time is cool ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2007, 10:24 AM~7514143
> *What time are you going? I am going with one of my kids so i need to know what time is cool ....
> *


Droops gets off at 8am so anytime after that


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ill meet up with you guys out there...


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 20 2007, 03:06 PM~7516008
> *ill meet up with you guys out there...
> *


What time are you heading out? I have to pick up my nephew who lives around the corner from you .....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2007, 04:16 PM~7516454
> *What time are you heading out? I have to pick up my nephew who lives around the corner from you .....
> *


not sure yet, i like to get there as early as possible but the family may come with me and they like to sleep... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

AND ANOTHER 1!



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 21 2007, 07:38 AM~7520778
> *AND ANOTHER 1!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197
> *


:thumbsdown: Myspace :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO

* LOOKING FOR 5X5 LUG WHEELS FOR A TAHOE 22"S *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 20 2007, 09:56 PM~7519140
> *not sure yet, i like to get there as early as possible but the family may come with me and they like to sleep... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know what you mean .... that is why i am only taking one boy and the nephew (Tum Tum)..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 21 2007, 07:38 AM~7520778
> *AND ANOTHER 1!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197
> *


Tight video .... :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 22 2007, 08:21 AM~7528706
> *Good morning everyone :wave:
> *


Whats good Regal King?


----------



## PICAZZO

Trying to get over this massive ear infection  don't have insurance because my dumbass forgot to send the paperwork on time to renew it..... Medicine prices kicked me in the ass :angry:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2007, 10:53 PM~7511978
> * IF ANYONE NEEDS CHROME PLATING OR POWDERCOATING OR JUST SOME SAND BLASTING LET ME KNOW I HAVE A FEW HOOK UPS I WILL BE MEETING WITH THIS WEEKEND THAT ARE REALLY GREAT PRICED
> *


I NEED THE SWING ARM FOR MY HARLEY RECHROMED HOW MUCH AND WHAT IS THE TURNAROUND?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 20 2007, 03:06 PM~7516008
> *ill meet up with you guys out there...
> *


SWING BY MY SWAP SAPOT ME AND MY BUDDY GONNA HAVE A BUNCH OF STUFF FOR SALE :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2007, 01:28 PM~7530479
> *SWING BY MY SWAP SAPOT ME AND MY BUDDY GONNA HAVE A BUNCH OF STUFF FOR SALE :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: do we get the layitlow discount? :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 21 2007, 06:38 AM~7520778
> *AND ANOTHER 1!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197
> *


 where did this video come from?...shane and my dad was looking smaller....ralph was out.....and pika was still around


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone entering their car????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2007, 01:27 PM~7530471
> *I NEED THE SWING ARM FOR MY HARLEY RECHROMED HOW MUCH AND WHAT IS THE TURNAROUND?
> *


I will call and find out for you manana in the morning


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2007, 01:28 PM~7530479
> *SWING BY MY SWAP SAPOT ME AND MY BUDDY GONNA HAVE A BUNCH OF STUFF FOR SALE :cheesy:
> *


Any pumps????? :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Mar 22 2007, 03:34 PM~7531270
> *where did this video come from?...shane and my dad was looking smaller....ralph was out.....and pika was still around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin smaller?????? You better hope your Dad doesnt read this!!! :biggrin: Oh and by the way, we are pleasently plump!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Training Day




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 22 2007, 05:54 PM~7532187
> *anyone entering their car????
> *


Enchaned will be there....like always. I wont be unfortunetely, still working on the "evil" paint job. :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 22 2007, 09:01 PM~7533915
> *
> *


Saw * O.G. FLIP * cruisin' his ride on El Camino in South San Francisco this past friday


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2007, 11:29 AM~7537230
> *Wussup
> *


Chillin at work watching BLVD Nights ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 23 2007, 11:31 AM~7537255
> *Chillin at work watching BLVD Nights .....  :biggrin:
> *


That's the job I wanna have :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 22 2007, 06:19 PM~7532361
> *I will call and find out for you manana in the morning
> *


AND??????????


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 22 2007, 11:42 PM~7534887
> *Saw  O.G. FLIP  cruisin' his ride on El Camino in South San Francisco this past friday
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## plus12

Wow, had no idea Sam's had become a spot like that. My homie Rich used to work there back in 90 or 91. All of us went to Bohannon, San Lorenzo or Arroyo so we kicked it there all the time. I live in the 707 now but I'm gonna have to roll by there just for old times sake.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7539280
> *AND??????????
> *


imma go over there this weekend comming up if you want i can take it so he can see it and give you a price quote, if its not a price you are happy with i can bring it back to you the same day.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 21 2007, 08:49 AM~7521171
> * LOOKING FOR 5X5 LUG WHEELS FOR A TAHOE 22"S
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

someone kick down a nice set of 13'' 5.20 's


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 25 2007, 09:18 PM~7550553
> *someone kick down a nice set of 13'' 5.20 's
> *


i can get you some coopers from fresno.


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## Nasty

ooooooooooooooooooooo nasty got a new ride oooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2007, 05:27 PM~7555657
> *ooooooooooooooooooooo nasty got a new ride oooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 what you get homie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7555687
> *what you get homie
> *


YOU GUYS ALMOST READY FOR ME/? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 26 2007, 02:31 PM~7555687
> *what you get homie
> *


93 fleet 

anybody wants a project 92 wagon.. best offer takes it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2007, 08:35 AM~7552991
> *i can  get you some coopers from fresno.
> *


thanks but no thanks need og 5.20's


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2007, 04:06 PM~7555878
> *93 fleet
> 
> anybody wants a project 92 wagon.. best offer takes it
> *


How does it run bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 27 2007, 09:38 AM~7560962
> *How does it run bro?
> *


 :0 Locs looking for another ride?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 27 2007, 08:38 AM~7560962
> *How does it run bro?
> *


like a damn champ... its real strong!1 probably needs a tune up... but the motor was rebuilt like 2 years ago.. just doesnt see the road that much..


----------



## Nasty

someone give it a good home...



















id rather see some 1 else do it up rather then ti just sit cuz i got no time for it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 27 2007, 09:54 AM~7561133
> *someone give it a good home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id rather see some 1 else do it up rather then ti just sit cuz i got no time for it
> *


What are you looking to get for it bro? Nice ride .... i like it ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2007, 09:43 AM~7561015
> *:0  Locs looking for another ride?
> *


Looking for something i can use as a daily but at the same time the wife can drive and put the kids in .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

thats it right there locs :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 27 2007, 08:55 AM~7561145
> *What are you looking to get for it bro? Nice ride .... i like it ....
> *


honestly 1500 would be coo as fuck..

but for a fellow rider best offer takes it...

as for looks. it needs minor body work and some paint... the hatch needs the most work...

other then that its lil shit... that i never got around too

driverside window sticks, probably a loose wire or something. i said fuck it and bought a new window motor for it just never put it in...

the key locks are kinda janky. thats how i got them.. i was plannin on shaving them so i wasnt really worried...

dash needs some love

back seat needs some love..

all lil shit you could knock out in a weekend, i just dont have the time or the space for it anymore...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 27 2007, 10:04 AM~7561226
> *honestly 1500 would be coo as fuck..
> 
> but for a fellow rider best offer takes it...
> 
> as for looks. it needs minor body work and some paint... the hatch needs the most work...
> 
> other then that its lil shit... that i never got around too
> 
> driverside window sticks, probably a loose wire or something. i said fuck it and bought a new window motor for it just never put it in...
> 
> the key locks are kinda janky. thats how i got them.. i was plannin on shaving them so i wasnt really worried...
> 
> dash needs some love
> 
> back seat needs some love..
> 
> all lil shit you could knock out in a weekend, i just dont have the time or the space for it anymore...
> *


----------



## Nasty

some pics from when i first got it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 27 2007, 10:12 AM~7561298
> *some pics from when i first got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good .... let me talk to the wifey and see what see says since she will be the one driving it half the time ....


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 28 2007, 07:21 AM~7568175
> *TTMFT
> *


my bad homie. it was a bitch gettin the caddy home.. by the time i got it parked it was already pitch black outside


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 28 2007, 08:36 AM~7568275
> *my bad homie. it was a bitch gettin the caddy home.. by the time i got it parked it was already pitch black outside
> *


It's all good homie .... no worries ..... I was busy bringing home the monte :biggrin: yesterday so i was never by a computer .....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 28 2007, 07:43 AM~7568349
> *It's all good homie .... no worries ..... I was busy bringing home the monte  :biggrin:  yesterday so i was never by a computer .....
> *


some 1 is comin by to look at it today but i think hes just window shopping.. but imma clean it up and take some pics when i get home


----------



## WAT IT DO

who is down to roll this weekened


----------



## 68niou1

i see you lookin at your pix of the car wash!!! what it do! :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Sam's uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 28 2007, 08:01 AM~7568498
> *some 1 is comin by to look at it today but i think hes just window shopping.. but imma clean it up and take some pics when i get home
> *


 :0 whats up with this clean project? still 4 sale or sold


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 28 2007, 08:47 PM~7574118
> *:0 whats up with this clean project? still 4 sale or sold
> *


still here waitin for a better home 

i mean yea it says 1,500 OR BEST OFFER <--- ive yet to see anyone take advantage of that :0


----------



## Nasty

hows the burgers?? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 29 2007, 08:22 AM~7575989
> *hows the burgers??  :cheesy:
> *


Wussup "cochino" :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone need a clean set of 13x7's ww tires :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 29 2007, 07:56 AM~7576229
> *Wussup "cochino" :wave:
> *


chillin... flirtin with the girls at work :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 29 2007, 08:22 AM~7575989
> *hows the burgers??  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Mar 28 2007, 07:00 PM~7572570
> *who is down to roll this weekened
> *


IM DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 29 2007, 09:42 AM~7576551
> *IM DOWN :biggrin:
> *


Where have you been Shane??????


----------



## Nasty




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 29 2007, 08:42 AM~7576551
> *IM DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Cadillac Heaven




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 29 2007, 08:58 AM~7576248
> *anyone need a clean set of 13x7's ww tires :thumbsup:
> *


how much homie?


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup sam's people :wave:



if anyone is building a G body I have a pair of reinforced upper trailing arms, with nice welds molded practically, and powdercoated kandy apple red, I decided to not use these.... They have never been used, If anyone is intrested let me know I can have em powdercoated any color for you......... Make me an offer...... I'll let em' go for 1/2 of what I paid......


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

So where was everyone the other night????  So who is down to ride after the Tennyson show????? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 2 2007, 03:54 PM~7604163
> *So where was everyone the other night????   So who is down to ride after the Tennyson show????? :biggrin:
> *


Can't make it to Sam's after the show .... have a wedding that i need to jam to right after the show


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 2 2007, 03:54 PM~7604163
> *So where was everyone the other night????   So who is down to ride after the Tennyson show????? :biggrin:
> *


you know i'll be there


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 2 2007, 04:50 PM~7604488
> *you know i'll be there
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 2 2007, 04:50 PM~7604488
> *you know i'll be there
> *


Wayne, you got some showballs for sale?


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 2 2007, 02:54 PM~7604163
> *So where was everyone the other night????   So who is down to ride after the Tennyson show????? :biggrin:
> *


 makin my conformation that day so might be late to tennyson but ill be at sams


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

escorting a wedding no show for us should make sam's tho


----------



## locs_650

Someone take pics of that night .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

G body reinforced upper trailing arms, and kandy apple red powdercoated....... make me an offer, i can have them powdercoated any color you like........................


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT for Sam's burgers 

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

So when does Sam's officially become crackin' ????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 10:20 AM~7616910
> *So when does Sam's officially become crackin' ????
> *


I think the 28th since after the show everyone is going to head out there ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 4 2007, 10:37 AM~7617032
> *I think the 28th since after the show everyone is going to head out there ....
> *



Lets make it happen!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 4 2007, 12:40 PM~7617797
> *Lets make it happen!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Start spreading the word .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 4 2007, 01:35 PM~7618275
> *Start spreading the word ....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

MY HOMIE TITO STILL SELLING THIS CAR ................


----------



## locs_650

Guess where i was last night :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 5 2007, 10:13 AM~7624065
> *Guess where i was last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow :0 looks good Locs :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 5 2007, 10:59 AM~7624361
> *Wow :0 looks good Locs :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro ... still need to put the rocker panels on ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 5 2007, 09:13 AM~7624065
> *Guess where i was last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
LOOKS GOOD LOCS.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 5 2007, 10:13 AM~7624065
> *Guess where i was last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In the words of Smokey from "Friday"

DDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  

Looks Good Loc's, you rollin out there this weekend????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 11:17 PM~7622027
> *MY HOMIE TITO STILL SELLING THIS CAR ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Big Body??? How much???


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 5 2007, 05:16 PM~7626519
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> LOOKS GOOD LOCS.
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 5 2007, 05:23 PM~7626547
> *In the words of Smokey from "Friday"
> 
> DDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Looks Good Loc's, you rollin out there this weekend????
> *


Thanks bro .... I will see i still have to clean the interior and put things back together so we will see ... i only went last night cause i finally had the rims back on and after all that work was hungry .... plus Tum Tum was hungry too .... It did feel good though to roll back into that parking lot and relax for a bit ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 5 2007, 05:23 PM~7626551
> *The Big Body??? How much???
> *


Well its advertised at 11k...... OR BEST OFFER


----------



## PICAZZO

page 2 :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 5 2007, 10:13 AM~7624065
> *Guess where i was last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 6 2007, 06:29 PM~7634167
> *
> *


Wow there is other human life on this thread :wave: I come in peace


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

suck ass weather :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

page 3 again


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2007, 11:13 PM~7647712
> *page 3 again
> *


:wave:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 5 2007, 09:13 AM~7624065
> *Guess where i was last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL KOOL!!!!!! GOOD JOB.....


----------



## PICAZZO

good morning fellas !!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 6 2007, 06:55 PM~7634315
> *Very nice. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 9 2007, 07:47 AM~7648830
> *LOOKS REAL KOOL!!!!!! GOOD JOB.....
> *


Thanks bro ... going to be hitting you up on some pin stripping ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Did anyone head out Saturday? I went by around 8:30 but didn't see anyone ....


----------



## PICAZZO

what did everyone do for easter?


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2007, 07:51 AM~7649172
> *Thanks bro ... going to be hitting you up on some pin stripping .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2007, 08:52 AM~7649177
> *Did anyone head out Saturday? I went by around 8:30 but didn't see anyone ....
> *


I couldnt make it Sat!!! Sorry guys!! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone going to the Fresno show on the 22nd???? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 9 2007, 11:47 AM~7650365
> *Anyone going to the Fresno show on the 22nd???? :dunno:
> *


If i finish what i have to get done before that yes ... if not then i will be a the 28th show in Hayward .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2007, 12:21 PM~7650591
> *If i finish what i have to get done before that yes ... if not then i will be a the 28th show in Hayward .....
> *


Sounds good, any of the other Bosses going to fresno? maybe we can caravan


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> [/quote


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sup jimmy


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 9 2007, 06:09 PM~7653112
> *ttt
> *


I know Low Creations will be out there at the L.G. Show right? :dunno:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> who car is that did u photo shop that flyer your self
Click to expand...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Apr 10 2007, 06:08 PM~7662168
> *who car is that did u photo shop that flyer your self
> *


finally hit the big time :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whats everyone doing may 5th


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 10 2007, 08:51 PM~7663044
> *whats everyone doing may 5th
> *


Watching the fights. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 10 2007, 10:57 AM~7658306
> *I know Low Creations will be out there at the L.G. Show right? :dunno:
> *


Don't think on showing but maybe as spectators :biggrin: We have something planned in July.     :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 10 2007, 08:51 PM~7663044
> *whats everyone doing may 5th
> *


SHITTIN ON EVERYONE IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 10 2007, 11:32 PM~7664389
> *SHITTIN ON EVERYONE IN ORANGE COVE
> *


:0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 10 2007, 08:51 PM~7663044
> *whats everyone doing may 5th
> *


VIEJITOS 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND BBQ *S*J* ∙, CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## GUS 650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 11 2007, 11:10 AM~7667101
> *
> *


:wave: what's up Primo :wave:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2007, 12:42 PM~7667903
> *
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 11 2007, 05:05 PM~7669748
> *
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up everybody. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 11 2007, 07:33 PM~7670858
> *Wuz up everybody. :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 11 2007, 09:50 PM~7672178
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who's rolling to modesto on saturday to show luv and condolances to eddies famly


----------



## PICAZZO

I wish I could, but unfortunately I have to work..........


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 11 2007, 10:18 PM~7672436
> *who's rolling to modesto on saturday to show luv and condolances to eddies famly
> *


I am rollin out there with the Monte even if i am not done with it .... 

What time?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 11 2007, 11:18 PM~7672838
> *I wish I could, but unfortunately I have to work..........
> *


What time do you work at? Tell them you have a funeral to go to and will go in late ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 12 2007, 10:03 AM~7674920
> *What time do you work at? Tell them you have a funeral to go to and will go in late ....
> *


I work from 8am to 4pm, but imma see if I can get someone to come in early for me like noon.....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 12 2007, 10:23 AM~7675077
> *I work from 8am to 4pm, but imma see if I can get someone to come in early for me like noon.....
> *


That will work ....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 21 2007, 07:38 AM~7520778
> *AND ANOTHER 1!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197
> *


nice


----------



## PICAZZO

On my way to Sactown with Lyrical Nerd


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 11 2007, 10:18 PM~7672436
> *who's rolling to modesto on saturday to show luv and condolances to eddies famly
> *


The time was changed from 1:00 pm to 11:00 am


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 12 2007, 10:19 PM~7680689
> *The time was changed from 1:00 pm to 11:00 am
> *


I guess we meet up at 8 am


----------



## eastbay68

Let me know what time you guys are leaving from the bay maybe we can all meet in Manteca & cruise in together


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 12 2007, 10:19 PM~7680689
> *The time was changed from 1:00 pm to 11:00 am
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 13 2007, 10:08 AM~7683473
> *Let me know what time you guys are leaving from the bay maybe we can all meet in Manteca & cruise in together
> *


Shoot me your number bro so i can call you on the way there ....


----------



## locs_650

Who from the Sam's family is heading out to Modesto?


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone know the weather for tommorrow?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2007, 02:23 PM~7685052
> *Does anyone know the weather for tommorrow?
> *


supposed to rain .... on and off during the day .... i am praying for sun ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

30% chance of rain


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 13 2007, 04:02 PM~7685639
> *30% chance of rain
> *


Are you rollin out there or trailering the car? What time?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 13 2007, 01:50 PM~7684855
> *Who from the Sam's family is heading out to Modesto?
> *


TO ALL BAY AREA FOLKS.. WE'RE MEETING AT SAM'S BURGERS AT 8:00AM AND LEAVING NO LATER 9:00AM TO HEAD OUT TO MODESTO FOR LIL EDDIE'S SERVICES.... PLEASE TRY AND TAKE YOUR RIDES, A LITTLE RAIN DOESN'T HURT THAT MUCH.... THANKS AND SEE YOU ALL IN THE MORNING.........PAULY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 13 2007, 03:09 PM~7685662
> *Are you rollin out there or trailering the car? What time?
> *


your askin some one who was going to drive to compton rain or shine im driven


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

will see who's a real rider :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

made it three blocks from home and got a flat :angry: well worth the flat


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 14 2007, 11:19 PM~7692206
> *made it three blocks from home and got a flat :angry: well worth the flat
> *


good thing was you where 3 blocks from home..i got a nail on my tire..i pulled over in tracy and put some fix it flat from the shell station...fuck it i know you an't suppose to but i had the family with me..beats getting stuck with no spare.. and yes it was all worth it!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2007, 08:20 AM~7666295
> *VIEJITOS 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND BBQ *S*J* ∙, CINCO DE MAYO
> *


let me know what time your rollin out bcuz im in


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 14 2007, 10:37 PM~7692826
> *let me know what time your rollin out bcuz im in
> *


Will do bro .... I will call you tomorrow once i talk to the club to see what time they want to head out there .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 14 2007, 09:19 PM~7692206
> *made it three blocks from home and got a flat :angry: well worth the flat
> *


 Oh damn .... :0 at least you were three blocks away .... 

yeah that damn freeway kicked up rocks and chipped my windshield but like you said it was well worth it ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 15 2007, 12:12 PM~7484439
> *look what i found  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrhzD0z01VE
> *


What happened to this video? Does anyone have a copy of it?

The Sam's Video .....


----------



## WAT IT DO

:werd:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 17 2007, 09:09 AM~7710890
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


Locs you goin to Fresno or what?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 17 2007, 09:45 AM~7711133
> *Locs you goin to Fresno or what?
> *


doesn't look like i will be ready bro .... plus i think we are getting together to help one of our members finish his hopper :biggrin: ..... take lots of pics though .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 17 2007, 09:58 AM~7711250
> *doesn't look like i will be ready bro .... plus i think we are getting together to help one of our members finish his hopper  :biggrin: ..... take lots of pics though .....
> *


sure will


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

gunna rain


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 17 2007, 09:58 PM~7716781
> *gunna rain
> *


I just seen that .... damn that sucks ....


----------



## PICAZZO

still going to fresno


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

so is sams the place to be the 28 th ??????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2007, 08:59 AM~7735171
> *so is sams the place to be the 28 th ??????
> *


After the show Sam's is the place to end up ....


----------



## WAT IT DO

what about tonight


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

its raining, but i just had a sams burger....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

its been bad weather the last few saturdays in a row i cant remember when there was a nice night at sams


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 21 2007, 06:48 PM~7744462
> *its raining, but i just had a sams burger....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 21 2007, 09:11 PM~7744947
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Weather sucks lately been wanting to go and get me a Sam's burger. :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

It is going to be hot on saturday so everyone heading to Sam's after the show?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 23 2007, 01:50 PM~7755694
> *It is going to be hot on saturday so everyone heading to Sam's after the show?
> *


the show is on a saturday? :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 23 2007, 01:54 PM~7755728
> *the show is on a saturday?  :angry:
> *


The 28th is Saturday .... why you got to work?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7756229
> *The 28th is Saturday .... why you got to work?
> *


:angry:
Yup I gotta work.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up everybody, hope the weather changes for the good. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 24 2007, 01:33 PM~7763596
> *
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

3


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hope to be able to make it to Sam's this saturday


----------



## locs_650

I won't be able to make it to Sam's this saturday but will be there for the Low V show ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Nasty

i might make it out there with my camera...... not 100% sure tho because im suppose to be doin some pics for a band.. just dont know if its friday or sat


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2007, 08:28 AM~7777891
> *Hope to be able to make it to Sam's this saturday
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

me and mike from uce talking about taking a swing over there saterday after the Low V show


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 26 2007, 05:58 PM~7781417
> *i might make it out there with my camera...... not 100% sure tho because im suppose to be doin some pics for a band.. just dont know if its friday or sat
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 26 2007, 10:34 PM~7783521
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: Wussup bro you going out to Sam's tonight?


----------



## PICAZZO

Page 3 again !!!!!!!! :angry:

Well it was good to see a crowd at Sam's again last night :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

it was packed, i didnt even see you there while we waited a half hour to get our food! :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 29 2007, 02:14 PM~7797535
> *it was packed, i didnt even see you there while we waited a half hour to get our food! :angry:
> *


I got there really late, but I only waited 5min for my food....



Who is doing what for cinco de mayo????


----------



## locs_650

How was it last night ...???? Where are the pictures at?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i seen cameras


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 29 2007, 04:14 PM~7797535
> *it was packed, i didnt even see you there while we waited a half hour to get our food! :angry:
> *


i seen you pull up but that was it..i wanted to see ur wheels..i liked :biggrin: looking at getting something like that on my ride..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2007, 04:25 PM~7797599
> *I got there really late, but I only waited 5min for my food....
> Who is doing what for cinco de mayo????
> *



dwn twn S.J 4 sure next weekend


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 29 2007, 08:20 PM~7799462
> *i seen you pull up but that was it..i wanted to see ur wheels..i liked :biggrin:  looking at getting something like that on my ride..
> *


yea, i didnt get to see your top or new pinstripeing. by the time we ate my wife was ready to go.


----------



## PICAZZO

Ok I see BAYTROKITA going to San Jose this saturday, how about everyone else?


Is Everyone heading out to San Jose?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

</span>


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2007, 06:18 AM~7801512
> *</span>
> *


Damn Bro I'm sorry to hear that, my prayers will be with you and your family
:angel:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2007, 12:22 AM~7801056
> *Ok I see BAYTROKITA going to San Jose this saturday, how about everyone else?
> Is Everyone heading out to San Jose?
> *


Yup San Jo ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2007, 06:18 AM~7801512
> *</span>
> *


Sorry to hear that bro ... our prayers go out to him and his family ..... call me if you need anything bro .... 
:angel:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2007, 12:22 AM~7801056
> *Ok I see BAYTROKITA going to San Jose this saturday, how about everyone else?
> Is Everyone heading out to San Jose?
> *


Aren't you going to this? 

VIEJITOS 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND BBQ *S*J*

CINCO DE MAYO

SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2007

@ THE HISTORY PARK
1650 SENTER RD
SAN JOSE, CA 95112


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2007, 10:23 AM~7802862
> *Aren't you going to this?
> 
> VIEJITOS 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND BBQ *S*J*
> 
> CINCO DE MAYO
> 
> SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2007
> 
> @ THE HISTORY PARK
> 1650 SENTER RD
> SAN JOSE, CA 95112
> *


:dunno:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2007, 05:18 AM~7801512
> *</span>
> *


wow, sorry to hear that bro. rip to your nephew.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2007, 06:18 AM~7801512
> *</span>
> *


:angel: SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FAMILIES LOSS!! HE'LL BE IN MY PRAYERS!! :angel:


----------



## lowriv1972

THANKS TO EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT OUT AFTER THE TENNYSON SHOW. IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT. I HOPE THE WEATHER STAYS COOL SO WE CAN GET THIS SUMMER STARTED OFF THE RIGHT WAY. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

we are takin 5 or 6 cars to orange cove saturday, time for a little road trip  .



> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2007, 02:22 AM~7801056
> *Ok I see BAYTROKITA going to San Jose this saturday, how about everyone else?
> Is Everyone heading out to San Jose?
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

damn tim, very sorry to hear that! may he rest in peace  



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2007, 08:18 AM~7801512
> *</span>
> *


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2007, 04:08 PM~7798025
> *How was it last night ...???? Where are the pictures at?
> *


yeah where the pics at?????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

sorry to hear about your nephew tim. :tears: what happened?


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2007, 06:18 AM~7801512
> *</span>
> *



damn bro sorry to hear that man... my condonences


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 30 2007, 02:58 PM~7804886
> *we are takin 5 or 6 cars to orange cove saturday, time for a little road trip  .
> *


That's what I was considering.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

on saturday UCE will be in orange cove but sunday ALL OF UCE will be in san jose


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2007, 07:57 AM~7802271
> *Damn Bro I'm sorry to hear that, my prayers will be with you and your family
> :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Apr 30 2007, 08:22 PM~7806363
> *on saturday UCE will be in orange cove but sunday ALL OF UCE will be in san jose
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 30 2007, 03:50 PM~7805662
> *sorry to hear about your nephew tim.  :tears: what happened?
> *


we dont know anything yet they wont even release him yet they say he is a crime sciene i just know he was waiting for a friend out side his house and got shot cops have nuthing yet


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

thanks guys im going to just chill the rest of the year this year has been too much for me im going to try to get my shit together and come back next year


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2007, 12:08 AM~7808961
> *thanks guys  im going to just chill the rest of the year this year has been too much for me im going to try to get my shit together and come back next year
> *


 damn Tim I know its hard times, but keep your head up bro and let us know if there is anything we can do to help you through these times.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2007, 02:08 AM~7808961
> *thanks guys  im going to just chill the rest of the year this year has been too much for me im going to try to get my shit together and come back next year
> *


sorry to hear about your lost homie...its never eazy,,my god bless and help ur familia during these hard times..



heres some thing i found on it..seems like he was on a good path trying to make something of him self but was cut short...sad story

____________________________________________________________________
Fremont teen's death probed
Police seek leads, motive in city's second homicide of year
By Ben Aguirre Jr., STAFF WRITER
Article Last Updated: 05/01/2007 02:32:49 AM PDT


FREMONT — The last time Aaron Anthony Breaux's mother spoke to him was about 8:30 p.m. Sunday, when she came home and saw him standing outside, waiting to be picked up by a friend. 
"He came over to the car window and leaned in," said his 

mother, Debra Florez. "He said, 'Bye, Mom.' I said, 'I'll see you later.'" 

Breaux, 19, had attended Washington High School and had plans to move to Utah to join the Job Corps, relatives said Monday. 

But his life and plans were cut short Sunday when he was gunned down just yards away from the Bell Street home that he shared with his mother. 

"There wasn't anybody that didn't like him. He would open doors for strangers he didn't know," Florez said. "He's never been in trouble a day in his life. ... I can't imagine anybody 

would ever want to do this to him." 

Authorities on Monday identified Breaux as the man who died from a single gunshot wound to the chest the night before, Sgt. Chris Mazzone said. An autopsy was scheduled to be conducted Monday afternoon, but details were not immediately released. 

Police on Monday said they still were looking for witnesses, and had not established a motive for the city's second homicide of the year. No one had been arrested. 

Authorities were dispatched to Bell Street near Mowry Avenue about 8:50 p.m. Sunday after callers said they saw a man stagger down Bell Street and then fall to the sidewalk, Mazzone said. 

Police did not know a shooting had taken place 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Advertisement

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
until they saw the victim bleeding from the chest, the sergeant said. He was taken by ambulance to Washington Hospital, where he later was pronounced dead. 
Police searched the area and questioned neighbors, who said they didn't see anything. 

However, a few of those contacted said they heard several shots fired near the Bellview Terrace Apartments, but didn't know for certain that anything had happened until they saw the commotion of emergency vehicles, Mazzone said. 

By Monday afternoon, Breaux's apartment complex was quiet. A waste basket near the front door was filled with yellow crime scene tape, but there was no other visible evidence of a shooting. 

One of Breaux's aunts, who lives in Hayward, told The Argus that Breaux — who usually went by his middle name, Anthony — was a good-natured young man. Breaux, who loved going to car shows, was planning to enter a two-year welding program in Utah, relatives said. 

"I just saw him at a baby shower (two weeks ago)," said the aunt, who did not want her name used. "He said he was just waiting for his plane ticket to go to Utah. 

"I thought he was gone already. And then I got the call this morning. We're all just shocked. 

"We have no idea who would do this. We're just waiting for more information from police," she said. 

Police said none of Breaux's relatives or friends has been able to shed light on who may have killed him, Mazzone said. 

Anyone with information may call police at (510) 790-6900.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2007, 12:08 AM~7808961
> *thanks guys  im going to just chill the rest of the year this year has been too much for me im going to try to get my shit together and come back next year
> *


anything you need Tim call me ....


----------



## locs_650

Hey family what's going on? I wanted to propose that we throw a car wash here in the Bay the same day May 19th for lil Eddie. I know allot of people who would want to help but can't make it out to Modesto .... I was wondering if anyone has any idea's on a place we can throw one here in the Bay .... I was thinking of calling the Pep Boys down the street from my house and see if we can use them .... Let me know what everyone thinks, i am open to suggestions ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

www.myspace.com/ripanthony29

weve made a page for anthony..please check it out..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

www.myspace.com/RIPANTHONY29


----------



## PICAZZO

SOUNDS GOOD lOC'S


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2007, 10:02 AM~7810778
> *Hey family what's going on? I wanted to propose that we throw a car wash here in the Bay the same day May 19th for lil Eddie. I know allot of people who would want to help but can't make it out to Modesto .... I was wondering if anyone has any idea's on a place we can throw one here in the Bay .... I was thinking of calling the Pep Boys down the street from my house and see if we can use them .... Let me know what everyone thinks, i am open to suggestions ....
> *


Which Pep Boys? The one on E14th by 150th? That would be a good spot. I might also know of a place right across the street at the Italian resturaunt La Bella Italia, I know the owner real well (no comments from the peanut gallery) and he might be able to help us out!!! Let me know if you want me to talk to him. :biggrin: I want to help in anyway I can.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2007, 12:42 PM~7811692
> *Which Pep Boys? The one on E14th by 150th? That would be a good spot. I might also know of a place right across the street at the Italian resturaunt La Bella Italia, I know the owner real well (no comments from the peanut gallery) and he might be able to help us out!!! Let me know if you want me to talk to him. :biggrin: I want to help in anyway I can.
> *


Yeah that Pep Boys was the one i was thinking of ... The resturant sounds good ... didn't they get bought out thought by some middle eastern family? I am going to stop by the Pep Boys today and see what i can find out .... I would say call the resturant just so we can lock a place in soon and get everyone's help in raising money for Lil Eddie's family ..... 

Thanks bro ....

If it wasn't for that damn car wash next to Sam's that would of been the best place .....


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2007, 01:03 PM~7811859
> *Yeah that Pep Boys was the one i was thinking of ... The resturant sounds good ... didn't they get bought out thought by some middle eastern family? I am going to stop by the Pep Boys today and see what i can find out .... I would say call the resturant just so we can lock a place in soon and get everyone's help in raising money for Lil Eddie's family .....
> 
> Thanks bro ....
> 
> If it wasn't for that damn car wash next to Sam's that would of been the best place .....
> *


Yeah, he is middle eastern, but he was a cook for the italian consolate, he know good italian food. I will see if I can get a hold of him today or tomorrow. I have tried to do a car wash at that Pep Boys but the manager at the time was an asshole and wanted me to get permits from the city and some stupid shit, hopefully he is gone now.


----------



## PICAZZO

*Italian food !!!! * :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2007, 01:24 PM~7812039
> *Yeah, he is middle eastern, but he was a cook for the italian consolate, he know good italian food. I will see if I can get a hold of him today or tomorrow. I have tried to do a car wash at that Pep Boys but the manager at the time was an asshole and wanted me to get permits from the city and some stupid shit, hopefully he is gone now.
> *


I will call you later on ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 1 2007, 01:26 PM~7812051
> *Italian food !!!!  :0
> *



THE FETTUCINI ALFREDO IS PERFECTO!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2007, 02:27 PM~7812483
> *THE FETTUCINI ALFREDO IS PERFECTO!!!!!
> *


And a huge order of Spaghetti and meat balls for like only $4.00


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2007, 02:27 PM~7812483
> *THE FETTUCINI ALFREDO IS PERFECTO!!!!!
> *


Is it even better then the Olive Garden?


----------



## locs_650

Back up to the TOP .....


----------



## locs_650

Last night at a candle light visual for Aaron Breaux ( Tim's nephew )


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 2 2007, 09:38 AM~7818468
> *Last night at a candle light visual for Aaron Breaux ( Tim's nephew )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2007, 12:02 PM~7819586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tim can you post up the times and location of the services????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

man that sucks, i remember him from sams....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

this is jennifer,tims daughter..the viewing will be at 5:30pm on sunday and the service will be on monday at 11:00am..they will be at chapel of the chimes..32992 mission blvd ,across from the mexico super..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

this is jennifer,tims daughter..the viewing will be at 5:30pm on sunday and the service will be on monday at 11:00am..they will be at chapel of the chimes..32992 mission blvd ,across from the mexico super..


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2007, 05:30 PM~7822022
> *this is jennifer,tims daughter..the viewing will be at 5:30pm on sunday and the service will be on monday at 11:00am..they will be at chapel of the chimes..32992 mission blvd ,across from the mexico super..
> *


Thank you .... I will be there ....


----------



## WAT IT DO

> this is jennifer,tims daughter..the viewing will be at 5:30pm on sunday and the service will be on monday at 11:00am..they will be at chapel of the chimes..32992 mission blvd ,across from the mexico super..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u know big jake will be there post the pics of the cars loco


----------



## PICAZZO

> this is jennifer,tims daughter..the viewing will be at 5:30pm on sunday and the service will be on monday at 11:00am..they will be at chapel of the chimes..32992 mission blvd ,across from the mexico super..
> u know big jake will be there post the pics of the cars loco
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

the fund is set up at any branch of the fremont bank. we also have a 5,000 reward for conviction and that is also expected to grow with donations a press release from fremont p.d will be held today and give info on a tip hot line</span>


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 3 2007, 09:49 AM~7826817
> *the fund is set up at any branch of the fremont bank. we also have a 5,000 reward for conviction and that is also expected to grow with donations a press release from fremont p.d will be held today and give info on a tip hot line</span>
> *


:angel: I'm sure the punk that committed this crime will be caught, its only a matter of time


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2007, 12:08 AM~7808961
> *thanks guys  im going to just chill the rest of the year this year has been too much for me im going to try to get my shit together and come back next year
> *


HEY WUSS UP TIM THIS IS GUS THE NEW OWNER OF YOUR RIMS.....HEY BRO I'M SORRY TO READ/HEAR ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED....MY CONDONENSES BUT HEY I'M PRETTY SURE EVERYONE OUT HERE UNDERSTANDS YOUR SITUATION...IF I DONT SEE YOU AROUND ,I'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR HOMIE!!!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7827035
> *HEY WUSS UP TIM THIS IS GUS THE NEW OWNER OF YOUR RIMS.....HEY BRO I'M SORRY TO READ/HEAR ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED....MY CONDONENSES BUT HEY I'M PRETTY SURE EVERYONE OUT HERE UNDERSTANDS YOUR SITUATION...IF I DONT SEE YOU AROUND ,I'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR HOMIE!!!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP   :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Wussup Primo :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7827035
> *HEY WUSS UP TIM THIS IS GUS THE NEW OWNER OF YOUR RIMS.....HEY BRO I'M SORRY TO READ/HEAR ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED....MY CONDONENSES BUT HEY I'M PRETTY SURE EVERYONE OUT HERE UNDERSTANDS YOUR SITUATION...IF I DONT SEE YOU AROUND ,I'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR HOMIE!!!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP   :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Sunday meeting at 4:30 at Sams and caravaning over to the service that starts at 5:30 ....

Need more info PM me and i will shoot you my number .... 



Also if the low low's are ready bring them .....


----------



## locs_650

Anyone going to the burial on Monday let me know so we can all ride out there together ..... It is at 11 am .....


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT 



RIP Aaron :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Good Morning Sam's people.......


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2007, 10:01 AM~7834074
> *:wave: Good Morning Sam's people.......
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

I have a set of stock Regal A Arms
Does anyone know who can reinforce them extend them 1inch and completely mold them locally? Everyone I deal with is out of the area and my time is limited.....


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2007, 10:37 AM~7827077
> *Wussup Primo :wave:
> *



THANKS FOR ANSWERING YOUR PHONE FOO' I GOT TO GIVE YOU CONCHITAS #


----------



## denchantedone

Any one going out to Sam's tonight???


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 6 2007, 12:42 PM~7844450
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Which bad ass LoW CrEaTiOn is yours bro?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 6 2007, 12:52 PM~7844486
> *Which bad ass LoW CrEaTiOn is yours bro?
> *




Stay tune to a show near you this summer   :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 7 2007, 02:32 PM~7852100
> *Stay tune to a show near you this summer     :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 7 2007, 02:32 PM~7852100
> *Stay tune to a show near you this summer     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

Anything going on at Sam's this weekend?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7852164
> *:0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

I have a Chrome Plated (never used) Gear Box for a G body, its just the casing, none of the internal stuff, make me an offer or trades :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got five on a three wheel :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

did someone say 3 wheel???








:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 7 2007, 11:08 PM~7856179
> *did someone say 3 wheel???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 7 2007, 11:12 PM~7856190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Locs you still at work?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 7 2007, 11:38 PM~7856285
> *Locs you still at work?
> *


No bro i am home .... didn't work today went to the funeral for Aaron (Tim's Nephew)


----------



## locs_650

Tim .... i wonder who left those burn out marks in the Home Town parking lot .... :0 :0  

Thanks again Tim for inviting us to lunch with your family ..... If you ever find anything out let me know ..... If you need anything let me know ..... I will put up pictures tommorrow when i get to work ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 7 2007, 10:45 PM~7856299
> *Tim .... i wonder who left those burn out marks in the Home Town parking lot ....  :0  :0
> 
> Thanks again Tim for inviting us to lunch with your family ..... If you ever find anything out let me know ..... If you need anything let me know ..... I will put up pictures tommorrow when i get to work ....
> *


you missed the three wheel fest at my pad :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2007, 07:06 AM~7857089
> *you missed the three wheel fest at my pad  :biggrin:
> *


Who was three wheelin Jake ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 8 2007, 08:26 AM~7857964
> *Who was three wheelin Jake ?
> *


some bad ass 41 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2007, 10:34 AM~7858388
> *some bad ass 41 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh damn i am going to have to see those pictures .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: Loc's


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 11:14 AM~7858650
> *:thumbsup: Loc's
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## locs_650

Hey Tim i have a few pics of the burial and wanted to know if it was ok with you if i posted them ???? Let me know bro .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 8 2007, 11:14 AM~7858655
> *What's good bro?
> *


just here hating the weather, im working out in Lodi its like 100 degree's out there, and what sucks is that i cant ask for anydays off !!!! :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 8 2007, 10:17 AM~7858679
> *Hey Tim i have a few pics of the burial and wanted to know if it was ok with you if i posted them ???? Let me know bro .....
> *


yup


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 8 2007, 09:59 AM~7858541
> *Oh damn i am going to have to see those pictures ....  :biggrin:
> *


no pics just video your boys got it


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2007, 11:32 AM~7858796
> *no pics just video your boys got it
> *


I will have to have him post it up ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 11:21 AM~7858707
> *just here hating the weather, im working out in Lodi its like 100 degree's out there, and what sucks is that i cant ask for anydays off !!!!  :angry:
> *


Damn that sucks ..... how long are you out that way for?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 8 2007, 11:36 AM~7858815
> *Damn that sucks ..... how long are you out that way for?
> *


until we hire someone, my stupid ass boss wants to keep the overtime down, and since im on salary he figures that it would be cheaper to send me out there then to pay other employees overtime :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


its a journey just to get to work :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 11:37 AM~7858823
> *until we hire someone, my stupid ass boss wants to keep the overtime down, and since im on salary he figures that it would be cheaper to send me out there then to pay other employees overtime  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> its a journey just to get to work  :angry:
> *


Damn that sucks ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

also talked a little on a car wash we just need a place


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2007, 12:02 PM~7858990
> *also talked a little on a car wash we just need a place
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2007, 12:02 PM~7858990
> *also talked a little on a car wash we just need a place
> *


Lets do it .... when were you thinking?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 8 2007, 12:34 PM~7859638
> *Lets do it .... when were you thinking?
> *


soon and close ,im havin a hard time thinking today


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 9 2007, 09:21 AM~7866441
> *TTMFT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

INTERMISSION.....................
'


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2007, 11:37 AM~7867636
> *INTERMISSION.....................
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2007, 11:37 AM~7867636
> *INTERMISSION.....................
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

Anything going down @ Sam's this weekend?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im still wiating for that video


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 10 2007, 01:31 PM~7876560
> *im still wiating for that video
> *


Yeah me too .... :biggrin: 

There are some pictures of Cisco's car three wheelin .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2007, 10:57 PM~7872564
> *Anything going down @ Sam's this weekend?
> *


Not sure I will be in Vegas .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 10 2007, 01:55 PM~7876781
> *Not sure I will be in Vegas ....  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 10 2007, 01:55 PM~7876781
> *Not sure I will be in Vegas ....  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 10 2007, 10:27 PM~7880530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flyer looks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: I can't wait Loc's


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7818358
> *Back up to the TOP .....
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: to the top !!!!!!!


----------



## himbone

whos down for a ride to sams next week after the streetlow show?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 12 2007, 08:21 PM~7891463
> *whos down for a ride to sams next week after the streetlow show?
> *


I was hopeing someone would say that :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Sam's Family :wave:

Like Jimmy said, who is planning on going to sams after the show next week?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

I'M TAKING LIL EDDIE'S 64 TO THE SHOW, AND I'M PLANNING TO TAKE HIS FAMILY BY SAM'S AFTER THE SHOW TO LET THEM SEE HOW WE DO IT IN THE BAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 13 2007, 11:52 AM~7894034
> *I'M TAKING LIL EDDIE'S 64 TO THE SHOW, AND I'M PLANNING TO TAKE HIS FAMILY BY SAM'S AFTER THE SHOW TO LET THEM SEE HOW WE DO IT IN THE BAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

I'll go were ever the masses go.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 13 2007, 12:10 PM~7894138
> *I'll go were ever the masses go.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

I'll be there for sure.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2007, 10:44 AM~7900000
> *I'll be there for sure.....
> *


:wave: So Locs how much money did you win? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 11:09 AM~7900178
> *:wave:  So Locs how much money did you win? :dunno:
> *


Didn't really win much since i didn't play too much .... went to a few clubs and hung out ....


----------



## lowriv1972

Which show is this weekend? I hate being out of the loop on events. I cant wait til this paint job is over.....soon thank God!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 14 2007, 12:20 PM~7900661
> *Which show is this weekend? I hate being out of the loop on events. I cant wait til this paint job is over.....soon thank God!!!  :biggrin:
> *


streetlow frisco


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 14 2007, 12:28 PM~7900727
> *streetlow frisco
> *


Thanks, I was just reading it on the shows and events page. I need to get my shit together and make some of these shows, but buisness is buisness.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 14 2007, 12:29 PM~7900739
> *Thanks, I was just reading it on the shows and events page. I need to get my shit together and make some of these shows, but buisness is buisness.
> *


Want to work on a date for the car wash for LIL Eddie?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2007, 11:46 AM~7900380
> *Didn't really win much since i didn't play too much .... went to a few clubs and hung out ....
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who was selling that 250 tranny?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2007, 12:59 PM~7900922
> *Want to work on a date for the car wash for LIL Eddie?
> *


Want to get together like tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## PICAZZO

Page 3 :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 14 2007, 04:44 PM~7902569
> *Want to get together like tomorrow or Wednesday?
> *


Wednesday sounds good ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 15 2007, 10:15 AM~7908118
> *Wednesday sounds good ....
> *


Where at? I have to work on the bike a little at the house if you want to come by there? Let me know.


----------



## PICAZZO

SHANE, YOUR NOT GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW THIS SUNDAY?

:dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 15 2007, 10:45 AM~7908276
> *Where at? I have to work on the bike a little at the house if you want to come by there? Let me know.
> *


I'll go by your house tomorrow .... i'll call before i leave ....


----------



## PICAZZO

Can't wait to see your Monte Loc's


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 10:49 AM~7908304
> *SHANE, YOUR NOT GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW THIS SUNDAY?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


NOPE!!!! :uh: I hate missing shows, but I have got to get this bike off my rack this weekend. That way my Dad can get the seat made while I re-do the saddle bags, for the third time.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 15 2007, 10:56 AM~7908355
> *I'll go by your house tomorrow .... i'll call before i leave ....
> *


Cool, sounds good to me!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 15 2007, 11:17 AM~7908547
> *NOPE!!!! :uh:  I hate missing shows, but I have got to get this bike off my rack this weekend. That way my Dad can get the seat made while I re-do the saddle bags, for the third time.
> *








I understand............. will you be at Sam's in the afternoon?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 11:45 AM~7908726
> *
> I understand............. will you be at Sam's in the afternoon?
> *


Should be, I might be late depending on how far I get.


----------



## lowriv1972

Is anyone rolling out Saturday night??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 15 2007, 12:32 PM~7909044
> *Is anyone rolling out Saturday night??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 15 2007, 12:32 PM~7909044
> *Is anyone rolling out Saturday night??
> *


I will try and make it out there .... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 15 2007, 11:17 AM~7908547
> *NOPE!!!! :uh:  I hate missing shows, but I have got to get this bike off my rack this weekend. That way my Dad can get the seat made while I re-do the saddle bags, for the third time.
> *


how much to do up my bike seat with some gator ?


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 07:53 AM~7907575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 12 2007, 07:21 PM~7891463
> *whos down for a ride to sams next week after the streetlow show?
> *


i'm down!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7913076
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Come on Bro, for a Daily Driver :biggrin::


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone have a set of supremes 4 sale


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 16 2007, 05:48 PM~7919010
> *anyone have a set of supremes 4 sale
> *


I'll ask around bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

cool or maybe a set of white spokes


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 16 2007, 05:48 PM~7919010
> *anyone have a set of supremes 4 sale
> *


here you gooo http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/328043456.html


----------



## locs_650

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339126


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 13 2007, 11:52 AM~7894034
> *I'M TAKING LIL EDDIE'S 64 TO THE SHOW, AND I'M PLANNING TO TAKE HIS FAMILY BY SAM'S AFTER THE SHOW TO LET THEM SEE HOW WE DO IT IN THE BAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT SHOTGUN


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 13 2007, 11:52 AM~7894034
> *I'M TAKING LIL EDDIE'S 64 TO THE SHOW, AND I'M PLANNING TO TAKE HIS FAMILY BY SAM'S AFTER THE SHOW TO LET THEM SEE HOW WE DO IT IN THE BAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Goodmorning Sam's people :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

GOOD MORNING SAMS CREW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*LOOKING FOR SOME SHOWBALLS (POWERBALLS) ANYONE HAVE A SET LET ME KNOW THANKS *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2007, 10:59 AM~7923826
> *LOOKING FOR SOME SHOWBALLS (POWERBALLS) ANYONE HAVE A SET LET ME KNOW THANKS
> *


HEY IF YOUR LOOKING FOR SOMEONES SHOWBALLS TRY CRAIGSLIST THIS AINT THAt KINDA SITE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2007, 10:59 AM~7923826
> *LOOKING FOR SOME SHOWBALLS (POWERBALLS) ANYONE HAVE A SET LET ME KNOW THANKS
> *


I KNEW SOMEONE WAS GUNNA SAY THAT, SO JIMMY WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO KNOW ANYONE SELLING ANY OF THOSE "SWIVEL MOUNTS FOR THE REAREND" :biggrin:


----------



## 27140

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 09:53 AM~7907575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2007, 11:04 AM~7923860
> *I KNEW SOMEONE WAS GUNNA SAY THAT, SO  JIMMY WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO KNOW ANYONE SELLING ANY OF THOSE "SWIVEL MOUNTS FOR THE REAREND"  :biggrin:
> *


BLACKMAGIC HYDROS CAN SHIP THEM WITHIN AFEW DAYS OR IM SURE SHOWTIME WILL BE AT THE STREETLOW SHOW


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 17 2007, 11:29 PM~7928617
> *BLACKMAGIC HYDROS CAN SHIP THEM WITHIN AFEW DAYS OR IM SURE SHOWTIME WILL BE AT THE STREETLOW SHOW
> *


They don't really come out to the SF show, but hopefully they might at this one


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Sam's


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got this on tuesday


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

got it back today like this


----------



## locs_650

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## my66impala

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 19 2007, 08:54 PM~7938808
> *i got this on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn tim what kid is that one for?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@May 20 2007, 08:18 PM~7944616
> *damn tim what kid is that one for?
> *


going to enter it in the county fair demolition derby will be the only one on spokes :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7945397
> *going to enter it in the county fair demolition derby will be the only one on spokes :0
> *


SELL ME THE INNER FENDERS FIRST


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: TIM


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2007, 09:47 AM~7947177
> *EDDIE MY LOVE....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Sorry I didnt make it out to Sams this weekend!!! The bike was coming together to good for me to stop. Its almost done and running, minus the fact that I have to repaint the bags. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## my66impala

some video of hop at streetlow


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@May 20 2007, 08:18 PM~7944616
> *damn tim what kid is that one for?
> *


ME


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 19 2007, 08:00 PM~7938833
> *got it back today like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ONLY TOOK 4 HOURS TO PUT THE RIMS ON :uh:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7947190
> *
> *


ME and my husdand enjoyed are self at SAM!!!we will go again soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 22 2007, 10:43 AM~7955989
> *ME and my husdand enjoyed are self at SAM!!!we will go again soon!!!!!!!!
> *


sun screen


----------



## PICAZZO

I wasn't able to make it out there this past weekend, and this weekend will be a long weekend......... Fresno "thee individuals"
And Sunday "socios" :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 22 2007, 11:45 PM~7960743
> *I wasn't able to make it out there this past weekend, and this weekend will be a long weekend......... Fresno "thee individuals"
> And Sunday "socios"  :biggrin:
> *


I am heading to the Sunday "socios" but i think Saturday I will head to Sams for a burger and fries ..... Anyone else down for a Sam's night?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2007, 09:13 AM~7962313
> *I am heading to the  Sunday "socios" but i think Saturday I will head to Sams for a burger and fries ..... Anyone else down for a Sam's night?
> *


I will be there fo sho this Saturday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 23 2007, 09:24 AM~7962380
> *I will be there fo sho this Saturday!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

How come 925eastbayrider never comes on here and its his thread :scrutinize:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 12:45 PM~7963719
> *How come 925eastbayrider never comes on here and its his thread :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing??? Where the hell did he go?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7963849
> *Yeah, I was thinking the same thing??? Where the hell did he go?
> *


not sure, i havent even seen him at any events?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7963849
> *Yeah, I was thinking the same thing??? Where the hell did he go?
> *


He joined Low C and now doesn't have time for us  

The funny thing is that i was thinking the same thing today .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2007, 01:24 PM~7964015
> *He joined Low C and now doesn't have time for us
> 
> The funny thing is that i was thinking the same thing today .....
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2007, 01:24 PM~7964015
> *He joined Low C and now doesn't have time for us
> 
> The funny thing is that i was thinking the same thing today .....
> *


damn locs its not even like that guys

i didnt forget about my sams boys i dont even have my car back yet

i be there soon


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 23 2007, 03:20 PM~7964974
> *damn locs its not even like that guys
> 
> i didnt forget about my sams boys i dont even have my car back yet
> 
> i be there soon
> *



He's alive!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 23 2007, 03:20 PM~7964974
> *damn locs its not even like that guys
> 
> i didnt forget about my sams boys i dont even have my car back yet
> 
> i be there soon
> *


I was about to make a missing persons poster and start posting it 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2007, 03:37 PM~7965103
> *I was about to make a missing persons poster and start posting it
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 










He has been busy selling lemonade still, has to make his quote.J/K. He is on mission to bust his car out and fly a plaque.    :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 22 2007, 11:26 PM~7960473
> *sun screen
> *


you got right !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 23 2007, 07:49 PM~7966640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He has been busy selling lemonade still, has to make his quote.J/K. He is on mission to bust his car out and fly a plaque.       :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I seen that pic .... 

That's cool can't wait to see his car flying that Low C plaque ..... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:	Tony for joining such a respected club !!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

shane call me


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7970659
> *shane call me
> *


I just sent you his number ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin: ttt


----------



## WAT IT DO

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlethal4life

was u riders or should i say wanna be's fools with cars in the garage that go to events in suv's and rides on 24's yall messing up the low rider game still some of yall need to wake up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@May 24 2007, 06:54 PM~7973573
> *was u riders  or should i say  wanna be's    fools with cars in the garage  that go to events in suv's and rides on 24's  yall messing up the low rider game still  some of yall need to wake up
> *


wtf? dont come in here sidewayz 3 post mofo


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@May 24 2007, 07:54 PM~7973573
> *was u riders  or should i say  wanna be's    fools with cars in the garage  that go to events in suv's and rides on 24's  yall messing up the low rider game still  some of yall need to wake up
> *


WTF :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@May 24 2007, 07:54 PM~7973573
> *was u riders  or should i say  wanna be's    fools with cars in the garage  that go to events in suv's and rides on 24's  yall messing up the low rider game still  some of yall need to wake up
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Lee is pulling his car out again. :biggrin: Show um Lee Show them.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by mrlethal4life_@May 24 2007, 07:54 PM~7973573
> *was u riders  or should i say  wanna be's    fools with cars in the garage  that go to events in suv's and rides on 24's  yall messing up the low rider game still  some of yall need to wake up
> *


Is this the one and only LEE????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2007, 12:25 PM~7977988
> *Is this the one and only LEE????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowriv1972

Oh, by the way. So everyone knows, Sam had to kick out the street roders and rice rocket racers. They were making way too much noise. So be forwarned, NO LOUD MUSIC!!! He will no longer tolorate the neighbors in the back calling the Police. He would like to keep it for us, the lowriders that is, a place to kick back with out any problems. For once, we arent look at as the problem, hell even the last cop that I talked to when he came thru told me that he didnt have to worry about the lowriders that it was the street racers he was keepin an eye on. So lets get this shit goin and get everone out there. :biggrin: If there is anyone still interested in sponsoring a hop, please post it here or PM me. I am having trouble getting people to commit!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2007, 12:32 PM~7978024
> *Oh, by the way. So everyone knows, Sam had to kick out the street roders and rice rocket racers. They were making way too much noise. So be forwarned, NO LOUD MUSIC!!! He will no longer tolorate the neighbors in the back calling the Police. He would like to keep it for us, the lowriders that is, a place to kick back with out any problems. For once, we arent look at as the problem, hell even the last cop that I talked to when he came thru told me that he didnt have to worry about the lowriders that it was the street racers he was keepin an eye on. So lets get this shit goin and get everone out there.  :biggrin: If there is anyone still interested in sponsoring a hop, please post it here or PM me. I am having trouble getting people to commit!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2007, 12:32 PM~7978024
> *Oh, by the way. So everyone knows, Sam had to kick out the street roders and rice rocket racers. They were making way too much noise. So be forwarned, NO LOUD MUSIC!!! He will no longer tolorate the neighbors in the back calling the Police. He would like to keep it for us, the lowriders that is, a place to kick back with out any problems. For once, we arent look at as the problem, hell even the last cop that I talked to when he came thru told me that he didnt have to worry about the lowriders that it was the street racers he was keepin an eye on. So lets get this shit goin and get everone out there.  :biggrin: If there is anyone still interested in sponsoring a hop, please post it here or PM me. I am having trouble getting people to commit!!
> *


Wuz up Shane, you know I am down to put something on the hop. Just let me know when. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 25 2007, 02:47 PM~7978802
> *Wuz up Shane, you know I am down to put something on the hop.  Just let me know when. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


For Sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 25 2007, 12:34 AM~7974918
> *wtf? dont come in here sidewayz  3 post mofo
> *


 HE AN'T COMMING OUT SIDE WAYS HES COMMING REAL...THERE FOLKS THAT GOT LOW LOWS BUT DRIVER THERE OTHER CAR ON BIG RIMS TO EVENTS LIKE SAMS..HE GOT A POINT, BUT AT THE SAME TIME IT AN'T TOWARD U CAUSE I SEE U RIDING THE BOMB ALL THE TIME


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2007, 11:32 AM~7978024
> *Oh, by the way. So everyone knows, Sam had to kick out the street roders and rice rocket racers. They were making way too much noise. So be forwarned, NO LOUD MUSIC!!! He will no longer tolorate the neighbors in the back calling the Police. He would like to keep it for us, the lowriders that is, a place to kick back with out any problems. For once, we arent look at as the problem, hell even the last cop that I talked to when he came thru told me that he didnt have to worry about the lowriders that it was the street racers he was keepin an eye on. So lets get this shit goin and get everone out there.  :biggrin: If there is anyone still interested in sponsoring a hop, please post it here or PM me. I am having trouble getting people to commit!!
> *


 ill take a look out here again for u


----------



## WAT IT DO

car wash for 41 chev on june 9th hope every one in this topic goes it gonna be in san leandro on e14 and 150 at 8 am but will be there at 7 getting ready for it its for the reward money to catch the muderers of his nephew :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Sam's Family















We are trying to organize a LAYITLOW PICNIC going for Nor Cal........


----------



## my66impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: lee what up


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 28 2007, 10:10 PM~7997059
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: lee what up
> *


:uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 10:22 PM~7997185
> *:uh:
> *










FOR BEING A PENDEJO


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 29 2007, 01:12 AM~7998019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR BEING A PENDEJO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@May 27 2007, 08:07 PM~7989888
> *car wash for 41 chev on june 9th hope every one in this topic goes it gonna be in san leandro on e14 and 150      at 8 am but will be there at 7 getting ready for it its for the reward money to catch the muderers of his nephew :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

When is everyone thinking of going back to Sam's???? :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8012737
> *When is everyone thinking of going back to Sam's???? :dunno:
> *


just let me know.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 30 2007, 10:43 PM~8012747
> *just let me know.
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 12:40 AM~8012737
> *When is everyone thinking of going back to Sam's???? :dunno:
> *


i went by saterday and parking lot was solo...just some fool holding a big ass sams thumb or someshit trying to get fools to pull in..


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 31 2007, 05:18 AM~8013559
> *i went by saterday and parking lot was solo...just some fool holding a big ass sams thumb or someshit trying to get fools to pull in..
> *


dam that regal king is dedicated :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8012737
> *When is everyone thinking of going back to Sam's???? :dunno:
> *


I'll be there this saturday


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i was ther it was freezing ass cold


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 31 2007, 08:59 AM~8014532
> *i was ther it was freezing ass cold
> *


Yeah it was .... watched the rice rockets get kicked out :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:55 AM~8014486
> *dam that regal king is dedicated  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 11:20 PM~8013222
> *
> *


*sup regal king !!!* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650

DAMN PAGES 3 :angry: 

BTTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 1 2007, 08:56 AM~8022402
> *DAMN PAGES 3  :angry:
> 
> BTTMFT
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 1 2007, 12:10 PM~8023587
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz up Sams crew!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8023923
> *Wuz up Sams crew!!!!
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8023923
> *Wuz up Sams crew!!!!
> *


:wave: Shane, you going to Sam's tommorrow?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 1 2007, 01:41 PM~8024105
> *:wave: Shane, you going to Sam's tommorrow?
> *


No, i have tickets to the A's game and they are having a Fireworks show, so I wont be home til late. I promise, as soon as the bike is out of the garage and I can get a few things done, I will be rollin' out there again. Its crazy how life changes and you can never find enough time.


----------



## PICAZZO

To The Top.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2007, 10:11 AM~8027926
> *To The Top.......
> *


ANYONE GOING THERE TONIGHT...I'LL BE THERE AROUND 7...TAKE THE FAMLIY OUT FOR A CRUZE AND SOME BURGERS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 2 2007, 11:13 AM~8028479
> *ANYONE GOING THERE TONIGHT...I'LL BE THERE AROUND 7...TAKE THE FAMLIY OUT FOR A CRUZE AND SOME BURGERS :biggrin:
> *


:0 in the TC???? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2007, 01:44 PM~8028589
> *:0 in the TC???? :0
> *


YUP..I HAD PLANS OF FINSHING UNDER THE HOOD BUT THE PAINT STORES CLOSED... SO CAN'T PAINT NOTHING TILL MONDAY!
MIGHT AS WELL RIDE IT BEFORE AT TAKE THE MOTOR APART..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 2 2007, 11:47 AM~8028600
> *YUP..I HAD PLANS OF FINSHING UNDER THE HOOD BUT THE PAINT STORES CLOSED... SO CAN'T PAINT NOTHING TILL MONDAY!
> MIGHT AS WELL RIDE IT BEFORE AT TAKE THE MOTOR APART..
> *


:0 DaMn you taking the motor Apart :0

Doin it BiG !!!!!


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:wave: wussup Everyone :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2007, 02:07 PM~8028640
> *:0 DaMn you taking the motor Apart :0
> 
> Doin it BiG !!!!!
> *


JUST PAINTING SOME PARTS AND PUTTING SOME CHROME...CAN'T REALLY DO CRAZY SHIT WHEN YOU GOT A FORD MOTOR AND NOBODY SELLS AFTER MARKET PARTS FOR IT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 2 2007, 01:52 PM~8029023
> *JUST PAINTING SOME PARTS AND PUTTING SOME CHROME...CAN'T REALLY DO CRAZY SHIT WHEN YOU GOT A FORD MOTOR AND NOBODY SELLS AFTER MARKET PARTS FOR IT
> *


I hear you, same thing with the 3.8 v6 motors in the regals, I had to chrome everything from a donor car


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2007, 04:19 PM~8029087
> *I hear you, same thing with the 3.8 v6 motors in the  regals, I had to chrome everything from a donor car
> *


IT SUXZ CAUSE THE VALVE COVERS ARE PLASIC ON THESE CARS,,,AND TO GET A METAL SET THERE $600 A SET FROM ROUSH THE ONLY ONE THAT MAKES THEM..  TO MUCH 4 ME...I SEEN A LOT OF 3.8 PARTS ON E-BAY

U GOING TO SAMS TONIGHT EDDIE?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

:wave: :wave: :wave: TONY


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

it was dead again...i was there till 8:30 or so...dropped another $40 on food last night... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 3 2007, 07:09 AM~8032061
> *it was dead again...i was there till 8:30 or so...dropped another $40 on food last night... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 3 2007, 10:10 PM~8036367
> *ttt
> *


   :angry: :cheesy: :0  :uh:


----------



## locs_650

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Locs


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 4 2007, 10:54 AM~8038717
> *:wave: Locs
> *


What's good bro? You going to be able to stop by the car wash for Tim's nephew?


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up everybody, so when is the hop going to happen?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 4 2007, 02:54 PM~8040353
> *wuz up everybody, so when is the hop going to happen?? :biggrin:
> *


We talked about doing a car wash to raise a good pot for a hop. I honestly havent had much time lately :uh: to get a date squared away for the wash and a hop. I will make some time this week to get a date for a wash to raise some good money. I want to plan it out far enough so we can make sure we get at least 6 good cars to come out!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 4 2007, 11:07 AM~8038814
> *What's good bro? You going to be able to stop by the car wash for Tim's nephew?
> *


Yeah imma probably call off......


Do me a favor Loc's can you post up the info on the Blvd Kings thread for me bro.

Thanks


----------



## 650 ReGaL

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

you all know i would roll any where for the reason


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 4 2007, 10:17 PM~8043289
> *you all know i would roll any where for the reason
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 4 2007, 03:10 PM~8040472
> *We talked about doing a car wash to raise a good pot for a hop. I honestly havent had much time lately :uh:  to get a date squared away for the wash and a hop. I will make some time this week to get a date for a wash to raise some good money. I want to plan it out far enough so we can make sure we get at least 6 good cars to come out!!
> *



sounds good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@May 27 2007, 08:07 PM~7989888
> *car wash for 41 chev on june 9th hope every one in this topic goes it gonna be in san leandro on e14 and 150      at 8 am but will be there at 7 getting ready for it its for the reward money to catch the muderers of his nephew :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTMFT


----------



## GUS 650

WASS UP EVERY BODY FOR THOSE LOCAL CLUBS IN THE BAY AREA CLEAN UP YOUR RIDES AND DONT EAT THE DAY BEFORE CUASE OUR CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR SECOND (2nd) ANNUAL BBQ IN NEWARK CA. "EAST BAY" on aug, 4th 07 on saturday MORE INFO COMMING REAL SOON JUST WANTED TO GET THE WORD OUT TONIGHT FLYERS WILL SOON BE POSTED.....
HERE'S IS THE ADDRESS BELOW:

6800 MOWRY AVE.
NEWARK CA. 94560




...PLEASE REPLY IF COMMING 
...THANK YOU!


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone going to sam's on saturday?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 5 2007, 04:23 PM~8047822
> *Anyone going to sam's on saturday?
> *


After the wash most likely .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 5 2007, 04:55 PM~8048044
> *After the wash most likely .....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2007, 01:21 PM~8053978
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 6 2007, 01:23 PM~8053998
> *What's good bro?
> *


You got a pm


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8054039
> *You got a pm
> *


Yeah saw that bro thanks ... i will see what cash i got and let you know .... good lookin out though bro .... 

you going to the show on sunday? i know you work saturday .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 6 2007, 01:34 PM~8054063
> *Yeah saw that bro thanks ... i will see what cash i got and let you know .... good lookin out though bro ....
> 
> you going to the show on sunday? i know you work saturday .....
> *


We are so busy at work on the weekends I don't see myself going anywhere 

I have court next wednesday so I'm stressin' off that right now......


But I should be getting my frame back wrapped and everything this week or next :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

wuss up everybody?? just letting you guys know the update on our bb-q..... the date and location has been changed.... the new date is saturday september 15th at coyote point park in san mateo... the address is

1705 coyote point dr
san mateo ca, 94401

sorry for any inconvinience but this is all for sure so we hope to see you guys there.... we will be having a tounament for $100 cash prize to the winning car club.... the tounament involves only 5 car club members(you can switch @ anytime)and the following games are potatoe sack race 3 leg race tug of war etc,etc....... if you would like to get your club involved in these fun activities and try to win them hundred bucks call jr @ 650-271-7837 and just tell him you clubs name and any other questions you got about the tounament you can ask him.

besides that we will have food to eat bevrages like soda juice and mabe a caig in the cuts bring your own beer no hard liquor allowed in the park... per carnales: no attitudes ,no gang activities ,no burn outs this is a family event so please no problems thank you!!

carnales is not responsible for damages or losses so come at your own risk.....info on the directions comming soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@May 27 2007, 07:07 PM~7989888
> *car wash for 41 chev on june 9th hope every one in this topic goes it gonna be in san leandro on e14 and 150      at 8 am but will be there at 7 getting ready for it its for the reward money to catch the muderers of his nephew :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


couple more days


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jun 6 2007, 10:34 PM~8057497
> *couple more days
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Car wash to catch a killer 

Car wash to catch a killer
Time passes, but the pain of murderous loss of life lingers forever. Whatever twisted logic condones such acts of violence, a legacy of misery and heartbreak is all that is left for relatives and friends. Fremont's second homicide victim this year, Aaron Anthony Breaux, was just 19 years old when gunned down near his Bell Street apartment.

Breaux's family is convinced that an uninvolved party has knowledge of the murder and, with prodding of their conscience and enticement of a reward, will provide police with critical information leading to an arrest. Asking for help, leading to justice for the heinous crime, the family has been present at the intersection of Mowry Avenue and Fremont Boulevard, holding signs to publicize their plight.

The public is also being asked to help raise funds to augment a reward and continue the effort through a car wash which will be held in San Leandro on Saturday, June 9 between 8 a.m. and 3 p.m. For more information, contact Tim Florez (510) 427-2348.


Carwash to catch a killer
Saturday, June 9
8 a.m. - 3 p.m.
Labella Italian Restaurant
15015 E. 14th, San Leandro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8061246
> *Car wash to catch a killer
> 
> Car wash to catch a killer
> Time passes, but the pain of murderous loss of life lingers forever. Whatever twisted logic condones such acts of violence, a legacy of misery and heartbreak is all that is left for relatives and friends. Fremont's second homicide victim this year, Aaron Anthony Breaux, was just 19 years old when gunned down near his Bell Street apartment.
> 
> Breaux's family is convinced that an uninvolved party has knowledge of the murder and, with prodding of their conscience and enticement of a reward, will provide police with critical information leading to an arrest.  Asking for help, leading to justice for the heinous crime, the family has been present at the intersection of Mowry Avenue and Fremont Boulevard, holding signs to publicize their plight.
> 
> The public is also being asked to help raise funds to augment a reward and continue the effort through a car wash which will be held in San Leandro on Saturday, June 9 between 8 a.m. and 3 p.m.  For more information, contact Tim Florez (510) 427-2348.
> Carwash to catch a killer
> Saturday, June 9
> 8 a.m. - 3 p.m.
> Labella Italian Restaurant
> 15015 E. 14th, San Leandro
> *



Even if people can't make it out please tell other people who might be able to make it out to support Tim and his family .....


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 7 2007, 01:15 PM~8061332
> *Even if people can't make it out please tell other people who might be able to make it out to support Tim and his family .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## WAT IT DO

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ohhh man im ready for a burger :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2007, 06:14 PM~8073443
> *ohhh man im ready for a burger :biggrin:
> *



i feel u bro!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 6 2007, 08:23 PM~8057114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYBE A KEG :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: What's up Sam's people


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 10 2007, 10:34 AM~8075612
> *:wave: What's up Sam's people
> *


SUP EDDIE!



I GOT A SOME CHROME 4 A 65...

REAR END
TRAILING ARMS
4 DRUMS

$250 FOR ALL NEVER USED


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8075916
> *SUP EDDIE!
> I GOT A SOME CHROME 4 A 65...
> 
> REAR END
> TRAILING ARMS
> 4 DRUMS
> 
> $250 FOR ALL NEVER USED
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


Pm me pictures ASAP THANKS EDDIE


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343776


AYE FELLAS HERE IS A TOPIC I CREATED. IF ANYONE IS BORED GO AND PEEP IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2007, 11:05 PM~8074730
> *MAYBE A KEG :cheesy:
> *



on the down low!!


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8075916
> *SUP EDDIE!
> I GOT A SOME CHROME 4 A 65...
> 
> REAR END
> TRAILING ARMS
> 4 DRUMS
> 
> $250 FOR ALL NEVER USED
> *


im telling you dawg.... tell me when & were to meet you


----------



## missantone4ever

I want to thank everyone who came to the car wash on sat. for my son Anthony (Tim's nephew). I appreciate you taking the time to come out and support us. Everyone worked sooo hard all day and I am truly grateful to you. Also thank you to all who came through to get their car washed and to everyone who donated to his reward fund, we would not have been able to do it without all of you! My son meant the world to me!!!!!!! I hope someday I will be able to repay you for your kindness. From the bottom of my heart, I thank you!! Debra




Car wash to catch a killer:
(end of day total donations = $1,850.00) :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by missantone4ever_@Jun 10 2007, 11:19 PM~8080212
> *I want to thank everyone who came to the car wash on sat. for my son Anthony (Tim's nephew). I appreciate you taking the time to come out and support us. Everyone worked sooo hard all day and I am truly grateful to you. Also thank you to all who came through to get their car washed and to everyone who donated to his reward fund, we would not have been able to do it without all of you! My son meant the world to me!!!!!!! I hope someday I will be able to repay you for your kindness. From the bottom of my heart, I thank you!!    Debra
> Car wash to catch a killer:
> (end of day total donations = $1,850.00)  :biggrin:
> *


No Problem!!!! We were all happy to help in any way we can, I just wasnt sure if it was ever gonna end!!! :biggrin: It was the perfect day to have a car wash!!!


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 10 2007, 11:54 AM~8075916
> *SUP EDDIE!
> I GOT A SOME CHROME 4 A 65...
> 
> REAR END
> TRAILING ARMS
> 4 DRUMS
> 
> $250 FOR ALL NEVER USED
> *


***********************sold****************************************
Cadillac Heaven was the only one to hit me up....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 11 2007, 10:35 PM~8087476
> ************************sold****************************************
> Cadillac Heaven was the only one to hit me up....
> *


thanks eddie, i appreciate it... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:



Congrats waynne


----------



## locs_650

What's going on Sam's crew?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2007, 09:01 AM~8089093
> *What's going on Sam's crew?
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Wussup Sam's Fam :wave:

Well tommorrow me and the homie Big Tito 64 got court for that stupid shit that went down at the ball park last month....


So if ya'll don't see Regal King on this mutha**** ya'll Know why, but hopefully I'll beat the case.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 12 2007, 02:08 PM~8090916
> *:wave: Wussup Sam's Fam :wave:
> 
> Well tommorrow me and the homie Big Tito 64 got court for that stupid shit that went down at the ball park last month....
> So if ya'll don't see Regal King on this mutha**** ya'll Know why, but hopefully I'll beat the case.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

I was just kidding
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2007, 03:12 PM~8091340
> *I was just kidding
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: I know......







So Loc's don't forget to get me that info...


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 12 2007, 03:25 PM~8091402
> *:happysad: I know......
> So Loc's don't forget to get me that info...
> *


I will bro ... i have to look at my car and see what i want done and then i will send that info to you and also see who else needed anything....

Thanks bro .... 

good luck in court tomorrow ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2007, 01:40 PM~8091144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 11 2007, 10:35 PM~8087476
> ************************sold****************************************
> Cadillac Heaven was the only one to hit me up....
> *


QUOTE(BAYTROKITA50 @ Jun 9 2007, 05:54 AM) 
OK...I GOT MORE SHIT..
65-66 IMPALA
CHROME REAR END..
CHROME TRAILING ARMS
CHROME DRUMS FOR THE REAR AND THE FRT...
NEVER BEEN USED,,,DON'T GOT PICS. CHROME IS CLEAN...JUMP ON IT!
$250.00



i got 2 billz tell me when???? 


dont think you read that


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8093279
> *QUOTE(BAYTROKITA50 @ Jun 9 2007, 05:54 AM)
> OK...I GOT MORE SHIT..
> 65-66 IMPALA
> CHROME REAR END..
> CHROME TRAILING ARMS
> CHROME DRUMS FOR THE REAR AND THE FRT...
> NEVER BEEN USED,,,DON'T GOT PICS. CHROME IS CLEAN...JUMP ON IT!
> $250.00
> i got 2 billz tell me when????
> 
> 
> dont think you read that
> *


sorry homie i did done hit u up about it many times..i gave u 1st dibs but no cash in hand..wayne wasted no time to get with me and come to my spot and pick it up..
sorry homie.. i got a some what new radiator..


----------



## GUS 650

new #


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 12 2007, 09:23 PM~8094011
> *sorry homie i did done hit u up about it many times..i gave u 1st dibs but no cash in hand..wayne wasted no time to get with me and come to my spot and pick it up..
> sorry homie.. i got a some what new radiator..
> *


Eddie !!!!! Wussup Bro, I tried to get a hold of Coast but he never replied


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 12:45 AM~8094458
> *Eddie !!!!!  Wussup Bro, I tried to get a hold of Coast but he never replied
> *



I BELIVE SPANKY GOT HIM AGAIN...I TALKED TO HIM..MONDAY.. AND HE WAS GETTING READY TO LEAVE BACK TO TULSA, TO DO SOME MORE WORK ON SPANKYS TOWNCAR..HE BE GONE FOR ABOUT 2 WEEKS HE SAID..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 13 2007, 05:42 AM~8095205
> *I BELIVE SPANKY GOT HIM AGAIN...I TALKED TO HIM..MONDAY.. AND HE WAS GETTING READY TO LEAVE BACK TO TULSA, TO DO SOME MORE WORK ON SPANKYS TOWNCAR..HE BE GONE FOR ABOUT 2 WEEKS HE SAID..
> *


:0 Damn doin' Big Thangs !!!!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8094458
> *Eddie !!!!!  Wussup Bro, I tried to get a hold of Coast but he never replied
> *


haha!


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## locs_650

Pics from the car wash


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## Psta

nice pics Loc's!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 13 2007, 10:29 AM~8096723
> *nice pics Loc's!
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650

These are my favorite ones .... 




















Learning at a young age to wash cars and was ready with his locs and all ....


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*Whats up Fellas, i was handed down over 1,500 Sports Magazines from the 50's up to the 90's some are sports illustrated, some are Athlon's pro football, NFL prolog, Sport, and many more, i am not too big on sports, but allot of these have the 49'ers and raiders, some have Super Bowl editions, ALL IN MINT CONDITION I need to get rid of these, make me an offer for the whole load or i can sell just a couple.... Does anyone know where there is a sports collectibles store that might purchase these ? THANKS
*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8099279
> *Whats up Fellas, i was handed down over 1,500 Sports Magazines from the 50's up to the 90's some are sports illustrated, some are Athlon's pro football, NFL prolog, Sport, and many more, i am not too big on sports, but allot of these have the 49'ers and raiders, some have Super Bowl editions, ALL IN MINT CONDITION I need to get rid of these, make me an offer for the whole load or i can sell just a couple.... Does anyone know where there is a sports collectibles store that might purchase these ? THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mac dre cd for all of them :0 


you know u can't pass that deal up


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 13 2007, 08:17 AM~8096278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS ONE BAD MuTHa fucka right there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Sam's :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 13 2007, 07:20 PM~8099915
> *mac dre cd for all of them :0
> you know u can't pass that deal up
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 05:47 PM~8099279
> *Whats up Fellas, i was handed down over 1,500 Sports Magazines from the 50's up to the 90's some are sports illustrated, some are Athlon's pro football, NFL prolog, Sport, and many more, i am not too big on sports, but allot of these have the 49'ers and raiders, some have Super Bowl editions, ALL IN MINT CONDITION I need to get rid of these, make me an offer for the whole load or i can sell just a couple.... Does anyone know where there is a sports collectibles store that might purchase these ? THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Try San Mateo on 2nd near Bst .... 

now for the help how much for the Niner ones :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jun 13 2007, 08:30 PM~8100374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were you talking about yourself or your long lost son Tum Tum .... you know why i put those two pictures together so everyone can see how much you two look alike ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8103210
> *Try San Mateo on 2nd near Bst ....
> 
> now for the help how much for the Niner ones  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Loc's


Call me about the 49'ers ones and about the chrome.


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8096269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



right on bro!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 14 2007, 11:19 AM~8104032
> *right on bro!!!
> *


No right on to you and your club for coming out and helping wash cars all day with us .... :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 11:43 AM~8104189
> *No right on to you and your club for coming out and helping wash cars all day with us ....  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem ... we need to do it again like help a school raise money or something..... you know help out our community so 50 wont fuck with us and also for the kids bro.... get them out of gangs,drugs,etc i told my boyz allready... chago r.i.p eddie r.i.p anthony r.i.p it feels good helping people but we need to stop waiting untill they are sick or gone bro.... feel me


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 14 2007, 11:56 AM~8104265
> *no problem ... we need to do it again like help a school raise money or something..... you know help out our community so 50 wont fuck with us and also for the kids bro.... get them out of gangs,drugs,etc i told my boyz allready... chago r.i.p eddie r.i.p anthony r.i.p it feels good helping people but we need to stop waiting untill they are sick or gone bro.... feel me
> *


we gotta become a good part of society,our community so when they c us cruise by people will look at us like heros....and mabe some of the youngsters roll models... man i got a thousand words to say but i'll speak on it a bit later


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 14 2007, 11:59 AM~8104280
> *we gotta become a good part of society,our community so when they c us cruise by people will look at us like heros....and mabe some of the youngsters roll models... man i got a thousand words to say but i'll speak on it a bit later
> *


I know what you are saying and totally agree .... if you make it out to the show this sunday then we will speak more on it ....


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 12:11 PM~8104351
> *I know what you are saying and totally agree .... if you make it out to the show this sunday then we will speak more on it ....
> *



u got it bro  if i dont cause of work then i'll get at you about it some other time


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 14 2007, 12:12 PM~8104366
> *u got it bro   if i dont cause of work then i'll get at you about it some other time
> *


All good bro .... just hit me up and we will kick it .... i got a few ideas too


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8104879
> *All good bro .... just hit me up and we will kick it .... i got a few ideas too
> *


u got it homeboy


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## dough boy

WUSS UP SAMS FAM CARNALES CUSTOMS IN DA HOUSE  :wave:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jun 14 2007, 05:05 PM~8106151
> *WUSS UP SAMS FAM  CARNALES CUSTOMS IN DA HOUSE   :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i think I know you............*


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

GoOd MoRnInG SaM's FaMiLy :wave:


----------



## locs_650

Hope everyone had a good fathers day .....


----------



## my66impala

some pics i have from the carwash and sams after..... sorry about the siZe


----------



## my66impala




----------



## my66impala




----------



## my66impala




----------



## my66impala




----------



## locs_650

Thanks for the pictures bro .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## my66impala

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 11:06 AM~8127142
> *Thanks for the pictures bro ....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



no prob.. anyone els show up at sams after we left?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Jun 18 2007, 11:09 AM~8127166
> *no prob.. anyone els show up at sams after we left?
> *


Tim was there and that was about it i left a little while after that .... that day was funny i left Sam's drank some coffee and went back later on .... :biggrin: 


This was last night


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 11:15 AM~8127208
> *Tim was there and that was about it i left a little while after that .... that day was funny i left Sam's drank some coffee and went back later on ....  :biggrin:
> This was last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never heard my phone ring??? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 18 2007, 02:18 PM~8128307
> *I never heard my phone ring???  :biggrin:
> *


It was after i got back from the car show .... just stopped by for a bit with Isaac for a couple milk shakes ....


----------



## 68niou1

sup locs!!! :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 18 2007, 02:32 PM~8128410
> *sup locs!!! :cheesy:
> *


Nothing much bro .... what's good with you?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 03:11 PM~8128631
> *Nothing much bro .... what's good with you?
> *


it was nice to meet you homie!! as for me jus chillen :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

So who from here is going to head out on saturday to Turlock ?


Don't forget your beer


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 02:27 PM~8128375
> *It was after i got back from the car show .... just stopped by for a bit with Isaac for a couple milk shakes ....
> *


Its all good, Just screwin with you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2007, 06:39 PM~8129875
> *So who from here is going to head out on saturday to Turlock ?
> Don't forget your beer
> *


ME :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

When does everyone plan on going back out to Sam's :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 19 2007, 01:40 PM~8135646
> *When does everyone plan on going back out to Sam's :dunno:
> *


I should be out there this Saturday!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 20 2007, 08:27 AM~8140869
> *I should be out there this Saturday!!!!
> *


If i am not too burnt from the LayitLow BBQ in Turlock this Saturday then i will be out there too ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 20 2007, 08:56 AM~8141057
> *If i am not too burnt from the LayitLow BBQ in Turlock this Saturday then i will be out there too ....
> *


I just remembered I have to work that day, I will still try and make it out to Sams after I get home and hopefully finish up the saddle bags for the bike. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 20 2007, 08:56 AM~8141057
> *If i am not too burnt from the LayitLow BBQ in Turlock this Saturday then i will be out there too ....
> *


If I get too drunk I'll just get a hotel room 
:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

Sam's :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

SNEEK PEEK FROM MY PHONE...CRAPY PICS



BIG TONYS RIDE..ALMOST DONE..


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 21 2007, 11:45 PM~8152128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 HAMBURGER, 2 CORN DOGS AND SOME FRIES....AND A LARGE COKE...









ANYBODY ELSE WANT SOMETHING


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 21 2007, 09:45 PM~8152128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Double bacon cheese burger, fries, egg-ham and cheese samich and a large coke .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 21 2007, 09:51 PM~8152178
> *1 HAMBURGER, 2 CORN DOGS AND SOME FRIES....AND A LARGE COKE...
> ANYBODY ELSE WANT SOMETHING
> *


I WILL HAVE A BCB PLAIN, FF, CD, AND A LDC. AS THEY WRITE IT UP THAT IS!!!! OH YEAH, BEEN GOING THERE LONG ENOUGH I KNOW HOW TO WRITE THE ORDERS UP :biggrin: THAT READS: BACON CHEASE BURGER - PLAIN, FRENCH FRY, CORN DOG, AND A LARGE DIET COKE!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 22 2007, 09:27 AM~8154581
> *I WILL HAVE A BCB PLAIN, FF, CD, AND A LDC. AS THEY WRITE IT UP THAT IS!!!! OH YEAH, BEEN GOING THERE LONG ENOUGH I KNOW HOW TO WRITE THE ORDERS UP :biggrin: THAT READS: BACON CHEASE BURGER - PLAIN, FRENCH FRY, CORN DOG, AND A LARGE DIET COKE!!!!
> *


And ask the one guy who takes orders and he knows what Tum Tum gets before he even gets to the window .... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 21 2007, 09:35 PM~8152039
> *SNEEK PEEK FROM MY PHONE...CRAPY PICS
> BIG TONYS RIDE..ALMOST DONE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Lookin bad ass


----------



## Hustler on the go

I'll take a burger add bacon, large fries and A LARGE DIET COKE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

roll call


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2007, 06:39 PM~8157479
> *I'll take a burger add bacon, large fries and A LARGE DIET COKE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



on a diet huh...lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 22 2007, 01:47 PM~8156398
> *And ask the one guy who takes orders and he knows what Tum Tum gets before he even gets to the window ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 22 2007, 08:27 AM~8154581
> *I WILL HAVE A BCB PLAIN, FF, CD, AND A LDC. AS THEY WRITE IT UP THAT IS!!!! OH YEAH, BEEN GOING THERE LONG ENOUGH I KNOW HOW TO WRITE THE ORDERS UP :biggrin: THAT READS: BACON CHEASE BURGER - PLAIN, FRENCH FRY, CORN DOG, AND A LARGE DIET COKE!!!!
> *


so your on a tryna watch your figure jus like my dad....and i got a job now so hopefully soon there will be a new car swangin at sam's :0 :0 you know what im talkin bout....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jun 22 2007, 07:53 PM~8158358
> *so your on a tryna watch your figure jus like my dad....and i got a job now so hopefully soon there will be a new car swangin at sam's  :0  :0 you know what im talkin bout....
> *


Ive been drinking diet coke longer than youve been alive!!!!! And for your information, I have a coke bottle figure.....
























So what if its a two litre!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 23 2007, 10:00 AM~8160975
> *Ive been drinking diet coke longer than youve been alive!!!!! And for your information, I have a coke bottle figure.....
> So what if its a two litre!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 23 2007, 09:00 AM~8160975
> *Ive been drinking diet coke longer than youve been alive!!!!! And for your information, I have a coke bottle figure.....
> So what if its a two liter!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



haha i guess its good u don't have the 99 cent 3 litter shape.and as a matter of fact my bday jus passed....


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jun 22 2007, 06:53 PM~8158358
> *so your on a tryna watch your figure jus like my dad....and i got a job now so hopefully soon there will be a new car swangin at sam's  :0  :0 you know what im talkin bout....
> *


NOW THAT YOU HAVE A JOB YOU COULD TREAT ME, PAULY AND YOUR DAD TO A STEAK DINNER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 22 2007, 06:29 PM~8158002
> *on a diet huh...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style

BUMP


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Sam's people. :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 24 2007, 09:36 PM~8168253
> *Wuz up Sam's people. :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE!!! SO WHATS CRACKING..ITS MIDDLE OF SUMMER COMMING UP..ALREADY HEADING INTO JULY...WHEN WE GOING TO GET SAMS CRACKING


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8168462
> *SUP HOMIE!!! SO WHATS CRACKING..ITS MIDDLE OF SUMMER COMMING UP..ALREADY HEADING INTO JULY...WHEN WE GOING TO GET SAMS CRACKING
> *


x2

my cars are down right now but they could be back together if i had something to look forward to....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 24 2007, 08:22 PM~8168530
> *x2
> 
> my cars are down right now but they could be back together if i had something to look forward to....
> *


:wave: wussup Wayne nice kikin it with you family


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 24 2007, 08:37 PM~8168667
> *:wave: wussup Wayne nice kikin it with you family
> *


same here we had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 24 2007, 07:22 PM~8168530
> *x2
> 
> my cars are down right now but they could be back together if i had something to look forward to....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

i know.. we all going to wait till winter to be like...."LETS GET SAMS CRACKING THIS SUMMER..."


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 25 2007, 05:57 AM~8170178
> *i know.. we all going to wait till winter to be like...."LETS GET SAMS CRACKING THIS SUMMER..."
> *


EXACTLY !!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8168462
> *SUP HOMIE!!! SO WHATS CRACKING..ITS MIDDLE OF SUMMER COMMING UP..ALREADY HEADING INTO JULY...WHEN WE GOING TO GET SAMS CRACKING
> *


We dont need a reason to roll out there, I was there Sat night and there were a few cars there (Dukes, Bay Area Bosse, Lifes Finest, Rebirth, and a few others) . People just need to roll out!!!! Get in the car, drive over and hang out, if you wait a little bit, someone is bound to roll up. As soon as I can get some time, we will have a fund raiser to get a hop going, but we shouldnt have to wait for a hop to head to Sams, It just needs to be a nice day for a nice drive. I was so pumped up on Saturday, had a shitty day at work, went home and fired up the Lincoln and hit the street, TJ said she had never seen me so excited about driving around. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

SHANE HAS A GOOD POINT, WE ALL TALK ABOUT GOING, BUT MANY OF US DON'T SHOW, WE NEED TO GO WITH THE MENTALITY THAT THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP AND THAT ALLOT OF PEOPLE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 11:49 AM~8171949
> *SHANE HAS A GOOD POINT, WE ALL TALK ABOUT GOING, BUT MANY OF US DON'T SHOW, WE NEED TO GO WITH THE MENTALITY THAT THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP AND THAT ALLOT OF PEOPLE WILL BE THERE.
> *


I remember when we didnt need a reason to go out!!! We did it just because we wanted too!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 25 2007, 12:04 PM~8171246
> *We dont need a reason to roll out there, I was there Sat night and there were a few cars there (Dukes, Bay Area Bosse, Lifes Finest, Rebirth, and a few others) . People just need to roll out!!!! Get in the car, drive over and hang out, if you wait a little bit, someone is bound to roll up. As soon as I can get some time, we will have a fund raiser to get a hop going, but we shouldnt have to wait for a hop to head to Sams, It just needs to be a nice day for a nice drive. I was so pumped up on Saturday, had a shitty day at work, went home and fired up the Lincoln and hit the street, TJ said she had never seen me so excited about driving around.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


Wayne can you call Harry for me and see it its ok for me to drop off those parts 
Thanks


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 01:49 PM~8171949
> *SHANE HAS A GOOD POINT, WE ALL TALK ABOUT GOING, BUT MANY OF US DON'T SHOW, WE NEED TO GO WITH THE MENTALITY THAT THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP AND THAT ALLOT OF PEOPLE WILL BE THERE.
> *



LOOK WHOS TALKING :0 :0 :0 





























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 25 2007, 01:56 PM~8172764
> *LOOK WHOS TALKING :0  :0  :0
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


I go to Sam's just been going out of town to shows, by the time I get bak its midnight :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 01:53 PM~8172749
> *:thumbsup:
> Wayne can you call Harry for me and see it its ok for me to drop off those parts
> Thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8168462
> *SUP HOMIE!!! SO WHATS CRACKING..ITS MIDDLE OF SUMMER COMMING UP..ALREADY HEADING INTO JULY...WHEN WE GOING TO GET SAMS CRACKING
> *


Trying to get out there on Sat. myself but been busy. Hopefuly will have time next weekend. Might have to dust off the Big Body SS since the other project is not done yet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 25 2007, 04:57 PM~8174539
> *Trying to get out there on Sat.  myself but been busy. Hopefuly will have time  next weekend. Might have to dust off the Big Body SS since the other project is not done yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WAT IT DO

uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 25 2007, 07:57 PM~8174539
> *Trying to get out there on Sat.  myself but been busy. Hopefuly will have time  next weekend. Might have to dust off the Big Body SS since the other project is not done yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I'LL be swinging though saterday afternoon


----------



## locs_650

I will swing by .... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got 50.00 on it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im out of town this coming weekend but the following weekend all be there with cash in hand


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

</span>


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 26 2007, 09:08 AM~8178668
> *</span>
> *


Get ahold of D Cheese ....


----------



## PICAZZO

ANYONE GOING OUT TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY?????


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:wave: WuSsUp SaM's PeOpLe :wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2007, 05:45 PM~8182376
> *What's good
> *


:wave: what time you heading out sunday Locs ? 



Anyone else going?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

show up and they will follow


----------



## 62bird

i'll be at sams if i dont go to the show


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 26 2007, 07:05 PM~8183005
> *:wave: what time you heading out sunday Locs ?
> Anyone else going?
> *


i think i will leave around 6am ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 27 2007, 09:19 AM~8186551
> *i think i will leave around 6am ....
> *


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

*Breathalyzer test* 

A cop pulls a really nice red car over. He walks up to the window and sees this beautiful blonde. He asks for her drivers license. But she didn't know what that was nor where to keep it. So he told her and she gave it to him. 
Then he asked for her registration, and again she had on idea what that was nor where they kept that. So he told her,and she found that and gave that to him. He told her that he would be right back and he walked back to his car. 

He got on the radio to tell his friend about the blonde in the red car. His friend told him to give her stuff back and pull his pants down. All confused he walked over to the car and gave her stuff back, confused he pulled his pants down, she looked at him and said: 

"Not another breathalizer test, I swear I haven't been drinking!" 

*No Sex Tonight*

I never quite figured out why the sexual urge of men and women differ so much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars thing. I have never figured out why men think with their head and women with their heart. 
FOR EXAMPLE: One evening last week, my girlfriend and I were getting into bed. Well, the passion starts to heat up, and she eventually says "I don't feel like it, I just want you to hold me." I said "WHAT??!! What was that?!" 

So she says the words that every boyfriend on the planet dreads to hear... "You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman enough for me to satisfy your physical needs as a man." She responded to my puzzled look by saying, "Can't you just love me for who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?" 

Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went to sleep. The very next day I opted to take the day off of work to spend time with her. We went out to a nice lunch and then went shopping at a big, big unnamed department store. I walked around with her while she tried on several different very expensive outfits. She 
couldn't decide which one to take so I told her we'd just buy them all. 

She wanted new shoes to compliment her new clothes, so I said lets get a pair for each outfit. We went onto the jewelry department where she picked out a pair of diamond earrings. Let me tell you...she was so excited. She must have thought I was one wave short of a shipwreck. I started to think she was testing me because she asked for a tennis bracelet when she doesn't even know how to play tennis. I think I threw her for a loop when I said, "That's fine, honey." She was almost nearing sexual satisfaction from all of the excitement. Smiling with excited anticipation she finally said, "I think this is all dear, let's go to the cashier." 

I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, "No honey, I don't feel like it." Her face just went completely 
blank as her jaw dropped with a baffled WHAT?" I then said "honey! I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while. You're just not in touch with my financial needs as a man enough for me to satisfy your shopping needs as a woman." And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, I added, "Why can't you just love me for who I am and not for the things I buy you?" 

Apparently I'm not having sex tonight either.



*funny joke *

Little Johnny was sitting in class one day. On this particular day, the teacher wanted to ask her class which part of the body went to heaven first. 
One little girl raised her hand and said, "I think your mind goes to heaven first because you have to have a mind in order to believe in God." 

The teacher praises the little girl as a little boy raises his hand. He says, "I think your heart goes to heaven first because God is all about love." 

"Very good," said the teacher. The teacher looked up and saw Little Johnny's hand up. "Oh no," she thought, "I'm not gonna like this. "Little Johnny, which part of the body do you think goes to heaven first?" Little Johnny thinks for a minute and says, "Your feet." The teacher asked him why he thought your feet go to heaven first. 

He replied, "Well, I was walking past my parents' bedroom last night and my mom had her feet up in the air and she said, 'Oh God, I'm coming!', but fortunately Dad was on top of her holding her down

Feeling Horny 
This guy wakes up out of a deep sleep and, feeling real horny, nudges his wife awake and asks, "Why don't we get it on, eh?" She replies, "I have an appointment at the gynecologist tomorrow and you know I don't like to make love the night before." So the husband agrees and rolled back over and started to go back to sleep. 
A few minutes later, he nudges his wife again and asks, "You don't by any chance have a dentist's appointment tomorrow, do you?"


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2007, 10:39 AM~8194634
> *Breathalyzer test
> 
> A cop pulls a really nice red car over. He walks up to the window and sees this beautiful blonde. He asks for her drivers license. But she didn't know what that was nor where to keep it. So he told her and she gave it to him.
> Then he asked for her registration, and again she had on idea what that was nor where they kept that. So he told her,and she found that and gave that to him. He told her that he would be right back and he walked back to his car.
> 
> He got on the radio to tell his friend about the blonde in the red car. His friend told him to give her stuff back and pull his pants down. All confused he walked over to the car and gave her stuff back, confused he pulled his pants down, she looked at him and said:
> 
> "Not another breathalizer test, I swear I haven't been drinking!"
> 
> No Sex Tonight
> 
> I never quite figured out why the sexual urge of men and women differ so much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars thing. I have never figured out why men think with their head and women with their heart.
> FOR EXAMPLE: One evening last week, my girlfriend and I were getting into bed.  Well, the passion starts to heat up, and she eventually says "I don't feel like it, I just want you to hold me." I said "WHAT??!! What was that?!"
> 
> So she says the words that every boyfriend on the planet dreads to hear... "You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman enough for me to satisfy your physical needs as a man." She responded to my puzzled look by saying, "Can't you just love me for who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?"
> 
> Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went to sleep. The very next day I opted to take the day off of work to spend time with her. We went out to a nice lunch and then went shopping at a big, big unnamed department store. I walked around with her while she tried on several different very expensive outfits. She
> couldn't decide which one to take so I told her we'd just buy them all.
> 
> She wanted new shoes to compliment her new clothes, so I said lets get a pair for each outfit. We went onto the jewelry department where she picked out a pair of diamond earrings. Let me tell you...she was so excited. She must have thought I was one wave short of a shipwreck. I started to think she was testing me because she asked for a tennis bracelet when she doesn't even know how to play tennis. I think I threw her for a loop when I said, "That's fine, honey." She was almost nearing sexual satisfaction from all of the excitement. Smiling with excited anticipation she finally said, "I think this is all dear, let's go to the cashier."
> 
> I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, "No honey, I don't feel like it." Her face just went completely
> blank as her jaw dropped with a baffled WHAT?" I then said "honey! I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while. You're just not in touch with my financial needs as a man enough for me to satisfy your shopping needs as a woman." And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, I added, "Why can't you just love me for who I am and not for the things I buy you?"
> 
> Apparently I'm not having sex tonight either.
> 
> 
> 
> funny joke
> 
> Little Johnny was sitting in class one day. On this particular day, the teacher wanted to ask her class which part of the body went to heaven first.
> One little girl raised her hand and said, "I think your mind goes to heaven first because you have to have a mind in order to believe in God."
> 
> The teacher praises the little girl as a little boy raises his hand. He says, "I think your heart goes to heaven first because God is all about love."
> 
> "Very good," said the teacher. The teacher looked up and saw Little Johnny's hand up. "Oh no," she thought, "I'm not gonna like this. "Little Johnny, which part of the body do you think goes to heaven first?" Little Johnny thinks for a minute and says, "Your feet." The teacher asked him why he thought your feet go to heaven first.
> 
> He replied, "Well, I was walking past my parents' bedroom last night and my mom had her feet up in the air and she said, 'Oh God, I'm coming!', but fortunately Dad was on top of her holding her down
> 
> Feeling Horny
> This guy wakes up out of a deep sleep and, feeling real horny, nudges his wife awake and asks, "Why don't we get it on, eh?" She replies, "I have an appointment at the gynecologist tomorrow and you know I don't like to make love the night before." So the husband agrees and rolled back over and started to go back to sleep.
> A few minutes later, he nudges his wife again and asks, "You don't by any chance have a dentist's appointment tomorrow, do you?"
> *


You know I think I've heard that last one before :cheesy: Thanks I really needed a laugh. What car show is this weekend? I guess John and I have been out of the loop.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

SUP LOCS :nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 28 2007, 09:13 PM~8198671
> *SUP LOCS :nicoderm:
> *


What's good bro .... you heading out with Regal King on sunday?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT, Did anyone roll out there this weekend?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 2 2007, 11:46 AM~8218777
> *TTT, Did anyone roll out there this weekend?
> *


I was there after the oldies show on saturday and then there again sunday morning ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2007, 01:01 PM~8219271
> *I was there after the oldies show on saturday and then there again sunday morning ....
> *


Sorry I didnt make it,I forgot that my cousins b-day was on Saturday and we went out to my Grandmothers house, about 35 miles out Mines road,I didnt get home until about 10:00.


----------



## lowriv1972

ALMOST DONE!!!!! JUST NEEDTO WET SAND THE BAGSAND LIDS,AND POLISH THEM OUT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

wow thats nice shane! did you do the graphix and striping also? :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 2 2007, 04:13 PM~8220536
> *wow thats nice shane! did you do the graphix and striping also? :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, all done by me. Ill bring it by sometime!!!


----------



## CE 707

is anything going down out there any time soon


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 2 2007, 12:29 PM~8219466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE!!!!! JUST NEEDTO WET SAND THE BAGSAND LIDS,AND POLISH THEM OUT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the hard work and dedication is showing.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 2 2007, 01:29 PM~8219466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE!!!!! JUST NEEDTO WET SAND THE BAGSAND LIDS,AND POLISH THEM OUT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :thumbsup: Damn Shane that looks bad ass !!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Thanks guys. Its been a long road, but its all worth it for the smile on my Dads face!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 2 2007, 08:34 PM~8222485
> *Thanks guys. Its been a long road, but its all worth it for the smile on my Dads face!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Goodmorning Sam's Fam :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

GOOD MORING ALL :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

thats one big ass weed plant your standing next too


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 3 2007, 12:22 PM~8226945
> *thats one big ass weed plant your standing next too
> *


:0 shame on you shane :nono:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 3 2007, 12:22 PM~8226945
> *thats one big ass weed plant your standing next too
> *


ITS MAPLE I TELL YA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

man shane im not trying to sound like i didnt have faith in you but that came out better than i expected!!! sorry i didnt see it in person yesterday. your dads gonna love riding that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Any word on the hop at Sam's. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 3 2007, 05:10 PM~8229050
> *Any word on the hop at Sam's. :biggrin:
> *


:0 are you volunteering :0









:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 05:33 PM~8229219
> *:0 are you volunteering :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe :0 


























j/k Just want to see a good hop. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 3 2007, 04:12 PM~8228669
> *man shane im not trying to sound like i didnt have faith in you but that came out better than i expected!!! sorry i didnt see it in person yesterday. your dads gonna love riding that. :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what my Dad said, and everytime he see's it, he says he would have never imagined it being that good. Hell even Arlen complimented it today.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 3 2007, 05:10 PM~8229050
> *Any word on the hop at Sam's. :biggrin:
> *


Not yet :uh: . I need to sit down and just get a date and put it out there, hopefully the money will come before the date.


----------



## locs_650

I can't wait for you to get down on Hennesey ....  ..... 


Hit me up so we can work together on the hop .....


----------



## lowriv1972

a close up of the tank :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 3 2007, 05:56 PM~8229368
> *I can't wait for you to get down on Hennesey ....    .....
> Hit me up so we can work together on the hop .....
> *



I' am down to help out to put the hop together in any way. Just let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Who all is going to Sam's on Sat???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

page 3.... anyone going out this weekend?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 6 2007, 06:50 PM~8250529
> *page 3.... anyone going out this weekend?
> *



got no wheels..waiting in homeboyz to finish and ship..I got the tires though....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 6 2007, 06:38 PM~8251043
> *got no wheels..waiting in homeboyz to finish and ship..I got the tires though....
> *


i know how you feel... still waiting on front brakes.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

maybe :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 6 2007, 08:46 PM~8251075
> *i know how you feel... still waiting on front brakes.
> *


I MEET UP WITH LUIS LAST WEEKEND, KOOL AS HOMIE..HE BOUGHT MY WHEELS OFF OF ME...PSTA GOT THE FRT DRUM AND GOING TO DOUBLE CHECK THERE THE SAME AS HIS OWN..I'LL HOLLA AT U THIS WEEK ON THAT..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 5 2007, 08:31 PM~8244000
> *Who all is going to Sam's on Sat???
> *


I'll be taking the linc for a little stroll out there tonite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Hopefuly going to get me a burger tonight with a Diet Coke. What time are people getting there? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 7 2007, 03:21 PM~8255259
> *Hopefuly  going to get me a burger tonight with a Diet Coke. What time are people getting there? :biggrin:
> *


Im hoping to be there around 7:30ish!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

Was cool meeting new faces out there!


----------



## PICAZZO

G-Style.....





Post pics mr. Papparazzi :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 8 2007, 12:25 AM~8257823
> *G-Style.....
> Post pics mr. Papparazzi :biggrin:
> *


x2 


Just keep seeing flashes from all over, was like WTF!!
No more Gstyle its Mr.Papparazzi.



Was cool finally meeting Regal King after all this time last night as well as Kalirider.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8262089
> *x2
> Just keep seeing flashes from all over, was like WTF!!
> No more Gstyle its Mr.Papparazzi.
> Was cool finally meeting Regal King after all this time last night as well as Kalirider.
> *


You to Homie, I've always wondered who the man behind the computer is, nice Rig you got too :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

thanks for calling me guys! :angry:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 8 2007, 09:53 PM~8263026
> *thanks for calling me guys! :angry:
> *


There was lik 4 people there and we weren't there that long didn't knw if you still wanted to go....my fault should of still called....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8263239
> *There was lik 4 people there and we weren't there that long didn't knw if you still wanted to go....my fault should of still called....
> *


its cool  ill be there as soon as my cars back together.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 8 2007, 11:16 PM~8263736
> *its cool  ill be there as soon as my cars back together.
> *



:0 Oooooo can't wait


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 9 2007, 01:16 AM~8263736
> *its cool  ill be there as soon as my cars back together.
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650

Pics ???????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2007, 09:17 AM~8265417
> *Pics ???????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Mr. Papparazzi, I mean Gstyle I think took a couple :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

</span>


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

HOW WAS CAMPING LOCS?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 10 2007, 09:21 AM~8274212
> *HOW WAS CAMPING LOCS?
> *


Family function was cool .... didn't camp though just stayed in a hotel out in the boon docks ..... how was Sams?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

IT WAS KOO GOT TO MEET SOME NEW PEOPLE.....BUT YEA HOPEFULLY SEE YOU THERE THIS WEEKEND....

I STILL GOT THE MAGAZINES LOCS LET ME KNW WATS UP......



TTT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 10 2007, 09:31 AM~8274288
> *IT WAS KOO GOT TO MEET SOME NEW PEOPLE.....BUT YEA HOPEFULLY SEE YOU THERE THIS WEEKEND....
> 
> I STILL GOT THE MAGAZINES LOCS LET ME KNW WATS UP......
> TTT
> *


Yeah i still want them let me just get some money together .... kinda on the broke side right now .... I hope to be out there this weekend .... have a benefit dinner on Saturday for one of our members cousins with cancer so after that i will try and head out there .... anyone interested in going to the benefit dinner hit me up and i will shoot the information out ....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

O NO BIGGIE JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE SO I HOLD THEM FOR YOU....

O AND WATS THE INFO ON THE DINNER HOW MUCH AND WHERE AND ALL THAT....SO I CAN SEE MAYBE COULD B ABLE ² GO....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 03:56 PM~8277489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone else interested in helping out and going to the benefit dinner hit me up so we can all go together ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 07:22 AM~8282769
> *Anyone else interested in helping out and going to the benefit dinner hit me up so we can all go together ....
> *


i have a wedding saturday in pleasanton fair grounds if iget out early enuff i'll hit you up


----------



## PICAZZO

G-Style where are you at?
Still waiting on those pictures from saturday since it was crackin' and all.







:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 11 2007, 11:37 PM~8289870
> *i have a wedding saturday in pleasanton fair grounds if iget out early enuff i'll hit you up
> *


Sounds good bro thanks .... Also need to talk to you about the 21st a quince .....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 12 2007, 01:13 AM~8290321
> *G-Style where are you at?
> Still waiting on those pictures from saturday since it was crackin' and all.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 03:56 PM~8277489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

where am i going to find a good deal on 10 new battery's


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

holla at regal kingregal king i think he knows where you can get batteries cheap....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 03:56 PM~8277489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone going to be able to go?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 13 2007, 08:36 AM~8300510
> *Anyone going to be able to go?
> *


What time are you leaving, I have family coming over that day and am not sure when they are leaving. If anything can I give you a donation and you can take it with you??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 13 2007, 09:01 AM~8300713
> *What time are you leaving, I have family coming over that day and am not sure when they are leaving. If anything can I give you a donation and you can take it with you??
> *


I think we are leaving from Sams around 4 .... i will call you when i get a better time of when we are leaving .....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

TTFMT


----------



## 62bird

i heard shane was too busy exfoliating and moisturizing to go to sams :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 03:56 PM~8277489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Call me


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8305549
> *i heard shane was too busy exfoliating and moisturizing to go to sams :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I am all soft and moist!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 14 2007, 12:55 AM~8306287
> *Yeah I am all soft and moist!!!! :biggrin:
> *


why do you have a phone if you don't answer it :twak:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 14 2007, 12:57 AM~8306300
> *why do you have a phone if you don't answer it  :twak:
> *


I answered it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up People. :wave: :wave:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 15 2007, 11:05 AM~8312386
> *Wuz up People. :wave:  :wave:
> *



why hello sir...


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 14 2007, 02:57 AM~8306300
> *why do you have a phone if you don't answer it  :twak:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 15 2007, 03:29 PM~8313492
> *why hello sir...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*WHERE IS G STYLE?????*


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 09:52 PM~8316031
> *WHERE IS G STYLE?????
> *




:dunno: 




how was the turn out this weekend?


----------



## locs_650

Anyone go out there this past Saturday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8319112
> *Anyone go out there this past Saturday?
> *


:no:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 16 2007, 12:01 PM~8319358
> *:no:
> *


What do we got to do so that people will head out there .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8319112
> *Anyone go out there this past Saturday?
> *



I was going to go, but I worked late on my car. Sorry guys!!! :uh: And now it torn apart!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 12:08 PM~8319419
> *What do we got to do so that people will head out there .....
> *


I DNT KNW AS LONG AS WE GO ALL WE CAN DO....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 12:08 PM~8319419
> *What do we got to do so that people will head out there .....
> *


You want the answer to that question.......We just have to show up. The problem is this, the spirit is gone in a lot of riders out there, and I dont know how to get them back into being excited about taking the car for a cruise. I cant wait for my car to be done, just to cruise around. And unfortunetely a hop is only a band aid solution. It brings people out, but just for that night. I remember when people couldnt wait to get in there cars and hit the strip, where ever there was a strip at that time. The other unfortunate truth is people are too "busy" now a days. With work, family, and other obligations they dont feel they have the time to just jump in the car and ride and relax. As we grow up, ofcourse we are going to have other obligations, but we should always remember that the boulevard is our oasis!!! It shouldnt be a burden to go out there, it should be a right. I have spent a long time waiting and wishing it would be like the old days (before I was even allowed to cruise), but as every year passes I fell more like the lifestyle and the spirit is dwindling. Yes there are the few that keep it going, but there are more that are talking of selling their cars and letting the spirit die. Like Wayne said the other nite, it would only take 20 cars to make Sams look packed, but its gteting 20 cars there that posses the problem. If anyone else has ideas, let me know. I am down for anything.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 16 2007, 01:21 PM~8320070
> *You want the answer to that question.......We just have to show up. The problem is this, the spirit is gone in a lot of riders out there, and I dont know how to get them back into being excited about taking the car for a cruise. I cant wait for my car to be done, just to cruise around. And unfortunetely a hop is only a band aid solution. It brings people out, but just for that night. I remember when people couldnt wait to get in there cars and hit the strip, where ever there was a strip at that time. The other unfortunate truth is people are too "busy" now a days. With work, family, and other obligations they dont feel they have the time to just jump in the car and ride and relax. As we grow up, ofcourse we are going to have other obligations, but we should always remember that the boulevard is our oasis!!! It shouldnt be a burden to go out there, it should be a right. I have spent a long time waiting and wishing it would be like the old days (before I was even allowed to cruise), but as every year passes I fell more like the lifestyle and the spirit is dwindling. Yes there are the few that keep it going, but there are more that are talking of selling their cars and letting the spirit die. Like Wayne said the other nite, it would only take 20 cars to make Sams look packed, but its gteting 20 cars there that posses the problem. If anyone else has ideas, let me know. I am down for anything.
> *


Very true and well said ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 01:29 PM~8320122
> *Very true and well said ....
> *


Sorry for rambling on, but its the truth. I dont know what else to do. The hops are cool, but way to expensive and if it were the old days people would hop for the hell of it.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 09:52 PM~8316031
> *WHERE IS G STYLE?????
> *


Hopefuly working on his car :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

yea it shouldnt tak a hop for people to show up. and yea people got family and work and all but a better way to get a way for a little i think people are just forgetting its a lifestyle. i would never think people would want to pass up a chance lik this we cant tak this for granted a place they dont trip off us having a get together with our rides and cruise you cant do that everywhere so why tak it for granted. i mean shows are cool and fun but it cant b the only time people cum out..... just a little of my 2 cents people aint got to agree


----------



## lowriv1972

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF POWER BALLS THEY WOULD LIKE TO SELL????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8319112
> *Anyone go out there this past Saturday?
> *


 :yessad: 

without a lowrider though...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 16 2007, 05:08 PM~8321695
> *:yessad:
> 
> without a lowrider though...
> *


Sorry Wayne, I forgot to call you. I was so busy between my Dads bike (polishing the bags) and starting my car I completely forgot to call you. :uh: Oh and thanks for letting me barrow the Dayton tool!!!! I need to get one.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

I think we need to set a specific date and get everyone out there on that date. Then just spread the word on that date to keep it going. If that makes sense.


Speaking for myself it is hard to get out there week after week. Work is an issue for me and I get home and there is stuff to be done there. Years back it was cracking I was in San Jo like every weekend going to all the spots. But now more responsibilties. But in no way have I lost the love for lowriding, lowriding is in my blood.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 16 2007, 09:00 PM~8323881
> *I think we need to set a specific date and get everyone out there on that date. Then just spread the word on that date to keep it going.  If that makes sense.
> Speaking for myself it is hard to get out there week after week. Work is an issue for me and I get  home and there is stuff to be done there.  Years back it was cracking I was in San Jo like every weekend going to all the spots. But now more responsibilties. But in no way have I lost the love for lowriding, lowriding is in my blood.
> *


Im down!!! Lets pick a date!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 16 2007, 03:17 PM~8321283
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF POWER BALLS THEY WOULD LIKE TO SELL????
> *


shit i was at show time today


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ide go to sams but im waiting for the bats the king is donateing


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 16 2007, 09:08 PM~8323955
> *shit i was at show time today
> *


Damn I need a set too


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 16 2007, 12:21 PM~8320070
> *You want the answer to that question.......We just have to show up. The problem is this, the spirit is gone in a lot of riders out there, and I dont know how to get them back into being excited about taking the car for a cruise. I cant wait for my car to be done, just to cruise around. And unfortunetely a hop is only a band aid solution. It brings people out, but just for that night. I remember when people couldnt wait to get in there cars and hit the strip, where ever there was a strip at that time. The other unfortunate truth is people are too "busy" now a days. With work, family, and other obligations they dont feel they have the time to just jump in the car and ride and relax. As we grow up, ofcourse we are going to have other obligations, but we should always remember that the boulevard is our oasis!!! It shouldnt be a burden to go out there, it should be a right. I have spent a long time waiting and wishing it would be like the old days (before I was even allowed to cruise), but as every year passes I fell more like the lifestyle and the spirit is dwindling. Yes there are the few that keep it going, but there are more that are talking of selling their cars and letting the spirit die. Like Wayne said the other nite, it would only take 20 cars to make Sams look packed, but its gteting 20 cars there that posses the problem. If anyone else has ideas, let me know. I am down for anything.
> *


i think for much of this year the weather played a big part. conflicting shows &picnics


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hey locs


----------



## locs_650

What's going on? What ever happened for this weekend?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2007, 08:55 AM~8326590
> *What's going on? What ever happened for this weekend?
> *


You tell us bro, what's up for this weekend? A picnic perhaps? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 17 2007, 10:45 AM~8327356
> *You tell us bro, what's up for this weekend? A picnic perhaps? :dunno:
> *


Yeah the college was a no go not enough time to get an approval..... looking into a few spots for a picnic .... need to find a spot with good parking and enough BBQ pits for everyone ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2007, 10:58 AM~8327458
> *Yeah the college was a no go not enough time to get an approval..... looking into a few spots for a picnic .... need to find a spot with good parking and enough BBQ pits for everyone ....
> *


Loc's Get at me Via Phone so we can meet up to dicuss this NOR CAL LAYITLOW GET TOGETHER


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 16 2007, 09:03 PM~8323908
> *Im down!!! Lets pick a date!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well August I think there is two weekends that are going to busy, San Mateo, and I think the L.G show in Vallejo. Maybe around those two dates or something just throwing that out there. What you guys think. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 17 2007, 08:55 PM~8332770
> *Well August I think there is two weekends that are going to busy, San Mateo, and I think the L.G show in Vallejo. Maybe around  those two dates or something just throwing that out there. What you guys think. :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



I heard the San Mateo show was going to be cancled???Now that is hear say and will not hold up in court so dont shoot me if I am wrong!!! BUt if it is, that would be a good weekend to do it!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 18 2007, 08:39 AM~8335666
> *I heard the San Mateo show was going to be cancled???Now that is hear say and will not hold up in court so dont shoot me if I am wrong!!! BUt if it is, that would be a good weekend to do it!!!!
> *


Isn't that the same weekend of BLVD Nights in San Jo?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2007, 08:42 AM~8335693
> *Isn't that the same weekend of BLVD Nights in San Jo?
> *


Dont know?!?!?! I hadent heard that yet!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 18 2007, 08:46 AM~8335720
> *Dont know?!?!?! I hadent heard that yet!
> *


I just checked the San Mateo Expo calendar and the show is still there and i checked lowrider mag calendar and it is still there .... 

how about the 11th or .....the 18th after the Chicano Legacy car show ...... 

we all cruise back from fremont to Sams ..... just a thought.....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2007, 08:50 AM~8335740
> *I just checked the San Mateo Expo calendar and the show is still there and i checked lowrider mag calendar and it is still there ....
> 
> how about the 11th or .....the 18th after the Chicano Legacy car show ......
> 
> we all cruise back from fremont to Sams ..... just a thought.....
> *


How about both days??? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 18 2007, 09:04 AM~8335837
> *How about both days??? :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good to me .... 

I'm there .....


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

So then lets get the word out that the 11th and the 18th at Sams!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 18 2007, 09:27 AM~8336000
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz Up King!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:yes: THAT PIECE OF SHIT LRM SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED SO NOBODY GO 


THANKS.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

wheres my batteries :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 18 2007, 11:34 AM~8336976
> *Wuz Up King!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 18 2007, 11:47 AM~8337056
> *wheres my batteries :biggrin:
> *


Working on it.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 18 2007, 11:54 AM~8337098
> *Working on it.
> *


i need more too. :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 18 2007, 08:41 PM~8341157
> *i need more too. :biggrin:
> *



:wave: HELL EVERYONE!!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

REGAL KING HITTING THAT HOKAH (FLAVORED TABACCO)


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin: I DO *NOT *SUPPORT THE USE OF DRUGS, THIS IS STRICTLY PURE FLAVORED TABACCO IMPORTED FROM THE MIDDLE EAST.
















and i was not the only one smoking :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Everyone Head out and Support the Bay Area Bosses out in Fremont this sunday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 05:47 AM~8343326
> *Everyone Head out and Support the Bay Area Bosses out in Fremont this sunday
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

cant wait until sunday :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 17 2007, 05:22 PM~8330668
> *Ok since the Alameda naval base are acting like BIT*#ES, here is the back up plan. Were going to have a little fun in the park this Sunday July 22 at Quarry Lakes on the border line of Fremont Union City. The park opens @ 6am so our club will be there extra early to reserve a couple of tables as it it’s a first come first serve basis there is a $5 per car entrance fee to the park, plenty of parking, a huge lake were you can swim hike and even fish, so come out bring your family, rides, swim trunks, canoes, fishing poles, dont forget the food and be ready to have a blast.
> NO ALCOHOL
> 
> DIRECTIONS: From I-880 in Fremont, take the Decoto Road exit east and proceed to Paseo Padre Parkway. Turn right on Paseo Padre, then left on Isherwood Way. Proceed to the park entrance on the right. From Mission Blvd (Hwy. 238) in Fremont, turn south on Nursery Ave. (away from the hills) and right (west) on Niles Blvd. Turn left on Osprey Drive and left on Quarry Lakes Drive. Proceed to the park entrance on the left.
> 
> 2100 Isherwood Way
> Fremont, CA 94536
> http://www.ebparks.org/parks/quarry_lakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSJPjRSQ1yA&NR=1



*BAD VIDEO RIGHT HERE !!!!!!*


----------



## locs_650

Sam's


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 19 2007, 02:19 PM~8346704
> *Sam's
> *


*THOSE RIGHT THERE WERE THE DAYS !!!!*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 02:33 PM~8346848
> *THOSE RIGHT THERE WERE THE DAYS !!!!
> *


That was not even that long ago.... 

Here is another one that is older and when it was crackin .....

The way it used to be


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 19 2007, 02:35 PM~8346862
> *That was not even that long ago....
> 
> Here is another one that is older and when it was crackin .....
> 
> The way it used to be
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 02:43 PM~8346955
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Yeah i know .... I think i am going to work on my car when i get home .... need to go for a cruise ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 19 2007, 02:46 PM~8346993
> *Yeah i know .... I think i am going to work on my car when i get home .... need to go for a cruise ....
> *


WE NEED TO CONNECT TO PLAN THIS BBQ


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 02:52 PM~8347039
> *WE NEED TO CONNECT TO PLAN THIS BBQ
> *


Well we can talk on Sunday when you get there and we can also check that place out and see how it is .... or talk about other options .... we need to get an idea of how many club/people are going to come through so we know what size parking to look for ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8346533
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSJPjRSQ1yA&NR=1
> BAD VIDEO RIGHT HERE !!!!!!
> *


thats what im talkin bout


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 19 2007, 05:25 PM~8348293
> *thats what im talkin bout
> *


100 more post and your *1000 *


----------



## Hustler on the go

Those dates in August sound good, hopefuly Sam's can be like that again. Like the videos. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## KaLiRiDeR




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 20 2007, 01:32 PM~8354421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*X2*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 20 2007, 02:26 PM~8354786
> *X2
> *


WUSSUP LOC'S ?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 02:30 PM~8354804
> *WUSSUP LOC'S ?
> *


Just here at work waiting for it to be 4:30 so i can leave ... this day is dragging ass.....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 02:30 PM~8354804
> *WUSSUP LOC'S ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: 

It's going to get started on some new stuff Monday ...


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 19 2007, 01:20 AM~8342952
> *REGAL KING HITTING THAT HOKAH (FLAVORED TABACCO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM WHAT IS THAT 30 WT IN YOUR HAIR???


----------



## locs_650

What is going on Himbone? You going to make it out to Sams on the 11th and 18th????? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2007, 02:51 PM~8354965
> *DAM WHAT IS THAT 30 WT IN YOUR HAIR???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*

PIMP SHIT !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8354983
> *What is going on Himbone? You going to make it out to Sams on the 11th and 18th?????  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE FOR BOTH


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8354983
> *What is going on Himbone? You going to make it out to Sams on the 11th and 18th?????  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOIN ON THOSE DATES?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2007, 03:07 PM~8355092
> *WHATS GOIN ON THOSE DATES?
> *


SHANE IS TRYING TO GET THE WORD OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT FOR ONCE


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2007, 03:07 PM~8355092
> *WHATS GOIN ON THOSE DATES?
> *


Try and get everyone out to Sam's since no one has been going out there ....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

11th and 18th?

:dunno: I'm lost I heard nothing....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 20 2007, 03:16 PM~8355146
> *11th and 18th?
> 
> :dunno: I'm lost I heard nothing....
> *


It was just decided like a day or two ago ..... spread the word so we can get it crackin that day ....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 20 2007, 03:27 PM~8355198
> *It was just decided like a day or two ago ..... spread the word so we can get it crackin that day ....
> *



No biggie!


----------



## PICAZZO

*Address: 18401 Hesperian Blvd. San Lorenzo, CA, 94580, United States *


----------



## himbone

possibly on the 11th althought it is the night before the vallejo show, the 18th will be out of town at my car club camping trip.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 02:11 AM~8343060
> *:biggrin: I DO NOT SUPPORT THE USE OF DRUGS, THIS IS STRICTLY PURE FLAVORED TABACCO IMPORTED FROM THE MIDDLE EAST.
> and i was not the only one smoking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a feeling kalirider loved the pipe...my suspicions are confirmed :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

Droops you gunna head out to Sam's or what bro ?


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 21 2007, 07:42 AM~8358403
> *Droops you gunna head out to Sam's or what bro ?
> *


you know it! even if my car aint done and i gota drive moms truck :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 21 2007, 04:27 PM~8360200
> *TTT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: wussup bro ?


----------



## PICAZZO

Everyone ready for the Picnic tommorrow
Bay Area Bosses?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 21 2007, 04:51 PM~8360282
> *Everyone ready for the Picnic tommorrow
> Bay Area Bosses?
> *


I cant make it, its my B-Day BBQ tomorrow. It was the only Day I didnt work and my Family could all get together. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

Its ok just bring the family over :biggrin:
I will get you a cake and candles :biggrin:











Well * HapPy BiRtHdAy Bro !!!!!!!! *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

so wut up peeps. sams gonna b on tonight or wut? then the q 2marro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 21 2007, 05:22 PM~8360392
> *so wut up peeps. sams gonna b on tonight or wut? then the q 2marro
> *


Tonight and tommorrow???


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 21 2007, 04:51 PM~8360282
> *Everyone ready for the Picnic tommorrow
> Bay Area Bosses?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 21 2007, 07:57 PM~8361009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I take it I will see you out there :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jul 20 2007, 06:22 PM~8355975
> *i had a feeling kalirider loved the pipe...my suspicions are confirmed  :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

*R.I.P. TO COUGNUT....... REAL FRISCO LEGEND*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CT3vPgvqYKg













TIGHT LOWRIDERS I BELIEVE THEY ARE FRISCO'S FINEST


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 22 2007, 08:27 PM~8366994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Thanks Locs for watching him while me and BulldoG ran to the store :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 10:32 AM~8370735
> *Thanks Locs for watching him while me and BulldoG ran to the store :thumbsup:
> *


All good bro anytime .... he is funny when the big dogs walk by and he goes off not knowing he could end up being a snack ....


----------



## PICAZZO

Yeah when I 1st got there and saw Alan's Pit I was like oh shit, maybe I should leave him in the car :0








Did anyone make it out to Sam's yesterday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 12:06 PM~8371410
> *Yeah when I 1st got there and saw Alan's Pit I was like oh shit, maybe I should leave him in the car :0
> Did anyone make it out to Sam's yesterday
> *


That Pit was so lazy all he did was lay around .... I am not sure i know our club went to Miguels house after and i came straight home i was beat ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 23 2007, 11:54 AM~8371327
> *All good bro anytime .... he is funny when the big dogs walk by and he goes off not knowing he could end up being a snack ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 23 2007, 06:16 PM~8373989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up everybody., :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

maybe will be ready by the 18th :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ... come everyone head out to Sams on the 11th and the 18th .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 25 2007, 08:51 AM~8386899
> *TTMFT ... come everyone head out to Sams on the 11th and the 18th .....
> *


X2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 25 2007, 08:51 AM~8386899
> *TTMFT ... come everyone head out to Sams on the 11th and the 18th .....
> *


Wuz up Locs? What you doin tonight?? Wanna come by and approve whats been done so far?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 25 2007, 10:47 AM~8387721
> *Wuz up Locs? What you doin tonight?? Wanna come by and approve whats been done so far?
> *


Sounds good bro and we can talk about what me and Tim talked about last night for Sams ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 25 2007, 11:00 AM~8387830
> *Sounds good bro and we can talk about what me and Tim talked about last night for Sams ....
> *


What did you talk about????? Im nervous now!!! hno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 25 2007, 11:09 AM~8387909
> *What did you talk about????? Im nervous now!!! hno:
> *


Call me and I will tell you i think you might like the idea .....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 25 2007, 11:11 AM~8387926
> *Call me and I will tell you i think you might like the idea .....
> *


didnt find that place on jackson but i know where there is one for sure im thinking up some rules too...
must hop twice to win(first hop must have three entry's to start it off)
second place needs one more win to qualify to hop for the title 
anyone new needs 2 wins at sams to hop against the title hopper
2 no shows in a row from the title holder forfits the title
every hop must be posted atleast one week prior to hop challeng here on sams topic


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 01:15 PM~8388871
> *didnt find that place on jackson but i know where there is one for sure  im thinking up some rules too...
> must hop twice to win(first hop must have three entry's to start it off)
> second place needs one more win to qualify to hop for the title
> anyone new needs 2 wins at sams to hop against the title hopper
> 2 no shows  in a row from the title holder forfits the title
> every hop must be posted atleast one week prior to hop challeng here on sams topic
> *


I got your message, sorry I havent called, but I dont know anything as of yet where I am getting my Batteries. I'll call you if tonight.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 01:15 PM~8388871
> *didnt find that place on jackson but i know where there is one for sure  im thinking up some rules too...
> must hop twice to win(first hop must have three entry's to start it off)
> second place needs one more win to qualify to hop for the title
> anyone new needs 2 wins at sams to hop against the title hopper
> 2 no shows  in a row from the title holder forfits the title
> every hop must be posted atleast one week prior to hop challeng here on sams topic
> *


I like that .... and the winner will be crowned King of Sams Bugers :biggrin: 

Also can't get stuck either right..... ? 

I will go and look for it today ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 25 2007, 01:28 PM~8388967
> *I like that .... and the winner will be crowned King of Sams Bugers  :biggrin:
> 
> Also can't get stuck either right..... ?
> 
> I will go and look for it today ....
> *


hopping not sticking :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 25 2007, 01:28 PM~8388967
> *I like that .... and the winner will be crowned King of Sams Bugers  :biggrin:
> 
> Also can't get stuck either right..... ?
> 
> I will go and look for it today ....
> *


Yeah,definetly no getting stuck. How many classes are there, single, double, street?? Do we want to get into how many batteries and lock up hieght or just keep it simple??? Im down for whatever.


----------



## PICAZZO

*sounding good !!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i better take the train track rails out of my trunk then :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 25 2007, 01:31 PM~8388990
> *Yeah,definetly no getting stuck. How many classes are there, single, double, street?? Do we want to get into how many batteries and lock up hieght or just keep it simple??? Im down for whatever.
> *


i was thinking just lock up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

will work on the max lock up ....we want it to be fair to all not every one has massive lock ups


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 01:36 PM~8389049
> *will work on the max lock up ....we want it to be fair to all not every one has massive lock ups
> *


That's true


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any luck


----------



## PICAZZO

hi


----------



## G Style

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!! :0


----------



## G Style

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 25 2007, 07:42 PM~8391692
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the homie *HUSTLER ON THE GO !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

*and now for an intermission ...............................*


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 01:36 PM~8389049
> *will work on the max lock up ....we want it to be fair to all not every one has massive lock ups
> *


yes some do have bigger strokes then others :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

take her to the top!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2007, 11:55 PM~8393740
> *yes some do have bigger strokes then others :biggrin:
> *


your not going to make it on both days???


----------



## locs_650

Tim Shane and John had an idea that sounded good as well .... when you get a chance call me either later on or tonight ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 26 2007, 09:23 AM~8395607
> *Tim Shane and John had an idea that sounded good as well .... when you get a chance call me either later on or tonight ....
> *


Were you going to post pics from last night or is it going to be a surprise???? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

why so many secrets?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 26 2007, 11:52 AM~8396819
> *Were you going to post pics from last night or is it going to be a surprise???? :biggrin:
> *


Let it be a surprise .... i posted the one you sent by phone under 87monte on post your rides 

if you have more can you email them to me .... [email protected]

Thanks bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 26 2007, 12:33 PM~8397201
> *why so many secrets?
> *


you got to be in the loop :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 26 2007, 09:23 AM~8395607
> *Tim Shane and John had an idea that sounded good as well .... when you get a chance call me either later on or tonight ....
> *


pm me sams spy's might have my phone tapped :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 09:12 PM~8392591
> *and now for an intermission ...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 26 2007, 02:05 PM~8397926
> *you got to be in the loop :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2007, 09:13 AM~8404960
> *:wave:
> *


I HOPE TO BE DONE TONIGHT!!!! GIVE ME A CALL TONIGHT AND WE CAN SEE WHERE I AM AT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2007, 11:20 AM~8405971
> *I HOPE TO BE DONE TONIGHT!!!! GIVE ME A CALL TONIGHT AND WE CAN SEE WHERE I AM AT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool sounds good....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2007, 11:20 AM~8405971
> *I HOPE TO BE DONE TONIGHT!!!! GIVE ME A CALL TONIGHT AND WE CAN SEE WHERE I AM AT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i bet i know where he will be at bet he will be at home :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2007, 11:47 AM~8406168
> *i bet i know where he will be at  bet he will be at home  :biggrin:
> *


Damn your a pshycic!!!! :biggrin: Yep, Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2007, 01:15 PM~8406999
> *Damn your a pshycic!!!! :biggrin: Yep, Ill be there :biggrin:
> *


58.95 each 1000cca


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2007, 03:59 PM~8408326
> *58.95 each 1000cca
> *


DAMN :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2007, 03:59 PM~8408326
> *58.95 each 1000cca
> *


Shut your mouth?!?!?! :0 What kind? (like it matters) just courious??


----------



## PICAZZO

ME AND LOCS DECIDED TO HAVE THE 1ST ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC AT QUERRY PARK IN FREMONT CALIFORNIA WE HOPE EVERYONE HERE CAN MAKE IT, THEN WE CAN HEAD OUT TO SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jul 27 2007, 06:16 PM~8409293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ME AND LOCS DECIDED TO HAVE THE 1ST ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC AT QUERRY PARK IN FREMONT CALIFORNIA WE HOPE EVERYONE HERE CAN MAKE IT, THEN WE CAN HEAD OUT TO SAMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 07:07 PM~8409654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 thumbs up on thoes


----------



## Hustler on the go

Awwwwwww, Dam Tony is Back. :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

*I WOULD EXPECT EVERYONE FROM SAMS TO COME AND HIT UP THIS PICNIC ME AND LOCS HAVE BEEN WORKING ON ORGANIZING, THEN OF COURSE EVERYONE COME OUT TO SAMS * :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

:wave: EVERYONE!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2007, 05:35 PM~8408981
> *Shut your mouth?!?!?! :0 What kind? (like it matters) just courious??
> *


31's im going today and get mines if they are open are you in ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 28 2007, 08:59 AM~8412908
> *31's im going today and get mines if they are open  are you in ?????? :biggrin:
> *



i HAVE CASH FOR SIX RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Anyone going out there tonite??? I will probably be there, but not til later. I have a family b-day party going down as I type, so i have to make that after I get out of work!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i seen a bad ass low there tonight ......... then i parked it in my drive way :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 28 2007, 11:52 PM~8417393
> *i seen a bad ass low there tonight ......... then i parked it in my drive way :biggrin:
> *


I seen one too parked next to you called Hennessy  

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

nice seeing you fellas out there, even though it was for a few minutes......


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

:0 *look wat you missed locs*


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

Ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttmt :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 29 2007, 02:56 AM~8417676
> *:0  look wat you missed locs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rebirth cc

that shits clean from the ground up...


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 29 2007, 10:03 PM~8422874
> *rebirth cc
> 
> that shits clean from the ground up...
> *


yea thanks shits clean as hell engine compartment is sick also....loving the color


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 01:15 PM~8388871
> *didnt find that place on jackson but i know where there is one for sure  im thinking up some rules too...
> must hop twice to win(first hop must have three entry's to start it off)
> second place needs one more win to qualify to hop for the title
> anyone new needs 2 wins at sams to hop against the title hopper
> 2 no shows  in a row from the title holder forfits the title
> every hop must be posted atleast one week prior to hop challeng here on sams topic
> *


SO IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN AND WHEN DOES IT START?


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2007, 09:21 AM~8425296
> *TTT
> *



Take it to the top!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 30 2007, 11:44 AM~8426547
> *Take it to the top!!!
> *


What's going on bro? Thanks again for a great job on the car .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2007, 11:47 AM~8426593
> *What's going on bro? Thanks again for a great job on the car .....
> *


Not a problem, thanks for letting me get down on it. I should have that number for the leaf today. I posted that I would down load the pics tonite and send them to you tomorrow. If you have any, post em up!! :biggrin: What did your kids and wife think??!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

batt's on thursday i cant fit all 34 battery's in my 41 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 30 2007, 02:02 PM~8427852
> *batt's on thursday i cant fit all 34 battery's in my 41 :biggrin:
> *



Cool!!!! Let me know when you need the cash. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i heard tru the grape vine there is going to be a one door hopper at sam's :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 30 2007, 11:54 AM~8426673
> *Not a problem, thanks for letting me get down on it. I should have that number for the leaf today. I posted that I would down load the pics tonite and send them to you tomorrow. If you have any, post em up!! :biggrin: What did your kids and wife think??!!!
> *


They liked it bro .... Thanks again


----------



## denchantedone

Second page, come on guys. Don't forget everyone's coming out on the 11th and the 18th. So get your cars ready.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Sam's. August 11 and 18 th coming up fast. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT, Sam called me yesterday wanting to know when the "Lowriders" were going to come back around!!! He will be there on the 11th and the 18th :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2007, 01:15 PM~8447489
> *TTT, Sam called me yesterday wanting to know when the "Lowriders" were going to come back around!!! He will be there on the 11th and the 18th :biggrin:
> *


Cool sounds good ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8448883
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up Locs. :wave:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0 10 DAYS


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 1 2007, 08:53 PM~8451560
> *wuz up Locs. :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? How are things?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2007, 09:22 PM~8451909
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: Coast you going to head out to Sams?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 2 2007, 12:06 AM~8453185
> *:0 10 DAYS
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 2 2007, 03:35 PM~8458306
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


So I was talking to someone last night and have a question, are we trying to have the hop the weekend of the 11th or 18th? I think there might be some confusion???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2007, 06:07 PM~8459318
> *So I was talking to someone last night and have a question,  are we trying to have the hop the weekend of the 11th or 18th? I think there might be some confusion???
> *


18th sounds good i think 11th is day before l.g show just my 2 cents we need to wrap up the stuff we spoke about


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 2 2007, 09:37 PM~8459814
> *18th sounds good i think 11th  is day before l.g show just my 2 cents we need to wrap up the stuff we spoke about
> *


18th sounds like a better day. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

so shane will you be driving a lifted car to sams? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 2 2007, 09:09 PM~8460726
> *so shane will you be driving a lifted car to sams? :biggrin:
> *



I dont know, maybe not the 11th but hopefully the 18th. Hey just so you know, Carey Greenwood past away on Monday. His service is next Wednesday at the Castro Valley community center. If you need more info, let me know. :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8461258
> *I dont know, maybe not the 11th but hopefully the 18th. Hey just so you know, Carey Greenwood past away on Monday. His service is next Wednesday at the Castro Valley community center. If you need more info, let me know.  :angel:
> *


same here :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 2 2007, 10:27 PM~8461468
> *same here :angry:
> *


You get the batteries today??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8461258
> *I dont know, maybe not the 11th but hopefully the 18th. Hey just so you know, Carey Greenwood past away on Monday. His service is next Wednesday at the Castro Valley community center. If you need more info, let me know.  :angel:
> *


just heard about that earlier today. :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2007, 10:29 PM~8461492
> *You get the batteries today??
> *


yup this after noon.... i need to make a new rack for the 41 just put tho's 14's in the rear with that piston to the nose where going to be looking for single pumps to nose upon the 18th :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 3 2007, 07:54 AM~8463181
> *yup this after noon.... i need to make a new rack for the 41 just put tho's 14's in the rear with that piston to the nose where going to be looking for single pumps to nose upon the 18th :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## denchantedone

Morning guys


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 3 2007, 09:06 AM~8463553
> *Morning guys
> *


Morning :wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 2 2007, 07:37 PM~8459814
> *18th sounds good i think 11th  is day before l.g show just my 2 cents we need to wrap up the stuff we spoke about
> *


but there is no hop at vallejo so everyone should be able to come out on the 11th. If they are ready :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im not ready i make the rules so what i say goes if you dont like go to king of the streets and i said no trucks !!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol who does that sound like ?????????? what ever works i wont be there to hop so you have a good chance of winning :0 :biggrin:


----------



## my66impala




----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 3 2007, 08:10 PM~8467594
> *im not ready i make the rules so what i say goes if you dont like go to king of the streets   and i said no trucks !!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol who does that sound like ??????????   what ever works i wont be there to hop  so you have a good chance of winning :0  :biggrin:
> *



YOUR JOKEING RIGHT? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :no: :nosad: :yessad: :loco:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 4 2007, 06:00 PM~8471783
> *
> YOUR JOKEING RIGHT? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :loco:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## SJDEUCE

IM READY,,,YOUR TURN...I COULD DO THIS ALL DAY.  
B4 YOU CLOWN YOU SHOULD KNOW WHO YOUR CLOWNING.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ohh shit has to be atleast a 10 yr old pic :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

B4 PEOPLE TAKE THIS WRONG....ITS THE INTERNET.... :biggrin: I COULD PLAY IF YOU COULD TAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8471783
> *
> YOUR JOKEING RIGHT? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :loco:
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE

& THEY TOOK YOUR MONEY :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352868


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 4 2007, 04:29 PM~8471955
> *& THEY TOOK YOUR MONEY :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352868
> *


not they it was a he .. and internet shit dont bother me . let me find a current pic because i have much more gray now


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 4 2007, 06:29 PM~8471955
> *& THEY TOOK YOUR MONEY :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352868
> *


those an't the new wheels u bought 4 the bomb are they


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

na thos are getting air brushed it was a set of 13/7 supremes


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 5 2007, 01:54 PM~8477039
> *
> *


Got your message bro .... holla at me this week ....


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

BUMP 2 THE TOP


----------



## locs_650

Back to the Top ..... This saturday everyone make it out there .... lets all hang out and get Sams crackin again ....


----------



## locs_650

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ohhh no you didnt. you whent with out us :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 7 2007, 02:36 PM~8495590
> *ohhh no you didnt. you whent with out us :0
> *


It was after the Sac show and Tum Tum was hungry .... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i heard it was going to be queen of sams


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2007, 11:37 AM~8493767
> *Back to the Top ..... This saturday everyone make it out there .... lets all hang out and get Sams crackin again ....
> *


x2


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 AM~8493767
> *Back to the Top ..... This saturday everyone make it out there .... lets all hang out and get Sams crackin again ....
> *


I MIGHT JUST GO :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 7 2007, 09:37 PM~8499732
> *I MIGHT JUST GO :biggrinwith my car)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, *41chev* :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

wazzz up


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 7 2007, 11:37 PM~8499732
> *I MIGHT JUST GO :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE..CARLESS THOUGH... BUT MY RIDE BE READY ON THE 18TH 4 SURE


----------



## locs_650

Can't wait .... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2007, 01:34 PM~8494950
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 7 2007, 09:37 PM~8499732
> *I MIGHT JUST GO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 8 2007, 08:50 AM~8502605
> *Can't wait ....  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have no hopper :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 10 2007, 08:51 AM~8520708
> *i have no hopper :angry:
> *


What happened??? :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2007, 09:00 AM~8520767
> *What happened??? :uh:
> *


wait i have a hopper i just dont have pumps ,,,,,, :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 10 2007, 12:38 PM~8522569
> *wait i have a hopper i just dont have pumps ,,,,,, :angry:
> *


Ok, so what the hell happened? you have that car and batteries, but no pumps?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2007, 01:16 PM~8522883
> *Ok, so what the hell happened? you have that car and batteries, but no pumps?
> *


just waiting maybe by king of the streets im being realistic on finishing by the 18th i cant rush it if i dont got parts no front pumps no adel and no front springs orderd and paid for weeks ago


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

so really i have half a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 10 2007, 01:53 PM~8523124
> *so really i have half a hopper :biggrin:
> *


Well then hop the ass!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

is yours done


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 10 2007, 06:57 PM~8524898
> *is yours done
> *


Nope, still working on it. Hope to be ready for next weekend!! Still need to do some stuff. We'll see!!


----------



## lowriv1972

SO HERE IS WHAT WE NEED TO DO FOR TONIGHT!!!! EVERYONE NEEDS TO CALL EVERYONE THEY KNOW AND GET THEM TO HEAD OUT TO SAMS!!!! IM AT WORK RIGHT NOW, BUT I WILL MAKE AS MANY CALLS AS I CAN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

there should be a lot of people, i heard that everyone from hayward is meeting up to all cruze over together.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 11 2007, 11:12 AM~8528710
> *there should be a lot of people, i heard that everyone from hayward is meeting up to all cruze over together.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2007, 08:33 AM~8528178
> *GOT THE TEXT MESSAGE...THANKS.  *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 925eastbayrider

Sams was cracking tonight 

untill the rollerz came thru


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

pic's or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 11 2007, 11:48 PM~8532741
> *Sams was cracking tonight
> 
> untill the rollerz came thru
> *


u were there tonight? didnt see you.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 12 2007, 02:53 AM~8533153
> *u were there tonight? didnt see you.
> *


HE WAS HIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

any pics


----------



## lowriv1972

Alright Lady's and Gentleman. I have been thinking a lot since last nights act of harassment. I will be trying to contact the new Seargent, Seargent Carol. If I can get a hold of him I will do my best to make sure that we come to an agreement and get the bullshit hashed out. I think unfortunetely we got three newbe cops last night that had a point to prove. I do appologize for any bullshit anyone went thru last night. All I can do is try my best to talk to the guys above the cops and get them to understand that 7 years with out incident is more than enough time to prove we can manage and police ourselves. As far as I am concerned, until Sam says we cant be there, I will be there!!!!! I think that even the cops I dealt with last night were surprised with the fact that we didnt give them any shit, which I thank you all for!!!


----------



## himbone

someone needed to tell that dude with the loud ass rice rocket to quit revin that shit, not only was it loud as hell but it sounded like assss


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 12 2007, 11:09 PM~8538637
> *Alright Lady's and Gentleman. I have been thinking a lot since last nights act of harassment. I will be trying to contact the new Seargent, Seargent Carol. If I can get a hold of him I will do my best to make sure that we come to an agreement and get the bullshit hashed out. I think unfortunetely we got three newbe cops last night that had a point to prove. I do appologize for any bullshit anyone went thru last night. All I can do is try my best to talk to the guys above the cops and get them to understand that 7 years with out incident is more than enough time to prove we can manage and police ourselves. As far as I am concerned, until Sam says we cant be there, I will be there!!!!! I think that even the cops I dealt with last night were surprised with the fact that we didnt give them any shit, which I thank you all for!!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE HARD WORK SHANE! WE HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

humm put a front plate on your car and it will make all good ... im just saying thats what all the tickets where about we just need not give a reason to pull the book out wait till he turns in tho's ticket's they gunna ask him if he was bored dont bring the car if it's dirty cuz you may get a ticket and im guilty my tag's where 2 days over due so i bounced before they could get me :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 13 2007, 12:04 AM~8539115
> *humm put a front plate on your car and it will make all good ... im just saying thats what all the tickets where about we just need not give a reason to pull the book out  wait till he turns in tho's ticket's they gunna ask him if he was bored dont bring the car if it's dirty cuz you may get a ticket and im guilty my tag's where 2 days over  due so i bounced before they could get me  :biggrin:
> *


U RYDING DIRTY.. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i swear there in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Great turn out .... lets do it again this weekend .... same time same place .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 13 2007, 11:56 AM~8542723
> *Great turn out .... lets do it again this weekend .... same time same place ....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 13 2007, 01:56 PM~8542723
> *Great turn out .... lets do it again this weekend .... same time same place ....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what about those broncos :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 13 2007, 09:22 PM~8547510
> *what about those broncos :0
> *


fuck those Shetland ponies .... They are just mad cause we took them out of the playoffs :biggrin: 

No but it was a good game .... the first string for both teams looked good ....


----------



## PICAZZO

i still have the chrome plated gear box for a g body, if anyone is intrested make me an offer..... i might even trade for a new set of showballs .....


----------



## lowriv1972

So I talked to Sam he was a little pissed about what happened. Not at us, but at the cops. I have left two messages with the Seargent, If I dont hear anything back from him I will just go down there after work and talk to any Seargent on duty. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

got my tags im all good to go :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Aug 14 2007, 12:04 PM~8551615-->
> 
> 
> 
> So I talked to Sam he was a little pissed about what happened. Not at us, but at the cops. I have left two messages with the Seargent, If I dont hear anything back from him I will just go down there after work and talk to any Seargent on duty.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41chev_@Aug 14 2007, 12:16 PM~8551689
> *got my tags im all good to go :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 14 2007, 12:16 PM~8551689
> *got my tags im all good to go :biggrin:
> *


I am ordering new plates so i will have a front plate and be all good to go .... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8551946
> *I am ordering new plates so i will have a front plate and be all good to go ....  :biggrin:
> *


JUST PAYED FOR MINE... AND ORDERED NEW PLATES..THIS WEEKENDS GOING TO BE CRACKING!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 14 2007, 01:39 PM~8552349
> *JUST PAYED FOR MINE... AND ORDERED NEW PLATES..THIS WEEKENDS GOING TO BE CRACKING!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

AnyBody take any pics, I didn't make it out there :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 14 2007, 02:13 PM~8552752
> *AnyBody take any pics, I didn't make it out there :angry:
> *


Tum Tum took a few but they came out all bad .... he was too busy trying to bum food from people ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## G Style

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 14 2007, 09:01 PM~8556503
> *:biggrin:
> *


I seen you there but only one time .... where were you and with out your camera :nono:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: can't wait til' Saturday :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 09:25 AM~8559809
> *:wave: can't wait til' Saturday :wave:
> *


I'll be late .... not sure how late ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 15 2007, 09:30 AM~8559851
> *I'll be late .... not sure how late ....
> *


All Good Locs as long as you there


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up guys. Hopefully I will be ridin this weekend!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2007, 11:54 AM~8560955
> *Whats up guys. Hopefully I will be ridin this weekend!!!!
> *


what you mean?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 11:56 AM~8560962
> *what you mean?
> *


Ill be there either way, but hopefully Ill be in my car if we can finish it before the weekend!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2007, 12:12 PM~8561119
> *Ill be there either way, but hopefully Ill be in my car if we can finish it before the weekend!!
> *


you had me worried for a minute, thought you wernt sure if you were going to show up at all :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2007, 02:12 PM~8561119
> *Ill be there either way, but hopefully Ill be in my car if we can finish it before the weekend!!
> *


did u get that shit off? i'll holla at u saterday about some stripping work needed that angelo didn't finish...kinda would like it done before the san mateo show.. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 15 2007, 12:50 PM~8561479
> *did u get that shit off? i'll holla at u saterday about some stripping work needed that angelo didn't finish...kinda would like it done before the san mateo show.. :biggrin:
> *


Sup Eddie :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 03:20 PM~8561660
> *Sup Eddie :wave:
> *


sup Eddie...lol


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 15 2007, 12:50 PM~8561479
> *did u get that shit off? i'll holla at u saterday about some stripping work needed that angelo didn't finish...kinda would like it done before the san mateo show.. :biggrin:
> *


Got everything off and just trying to get it all back together!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2007, 02:09 PM~8562411
> *Got everything off and just trying to get it all back together!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THE RIVI ??? :0


----------



## PICAZZO

good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 15 2007, 10:30 PM~8565659
> *THE RIVI ??? :0
> *


I WISH!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2007, 03:09 PM~8562411
> *Got everything off and just trying to get it all back together!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics? this is what i did yesterday.....


















:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 16 2007, 04:03 PM~8571137
> *wheres the pics? this is what i did yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## enrique650

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 16 2007, 04:36 PM~8571302
> *:wave:
> *


You ready for Saturday...... :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## my66impala

JUST A LIL REMINDER :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Aug 17 2007, 10:52 AM~8576791
> *JUST A LIL REMINDER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We will be there .... :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

one more day till i order the big jake special :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

shane when u gonna be ready to do some work for me


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Aug 17 2007, 03:24 PM~8578601
> *shane when u gonna be ready to do some work for me
> *


Right after he is done with mine on monday :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 17 2007, 03:46 PM~8578832
> *Right after he is done with mine on monday  :biggrin:
> *


Your still dropping off on Sunday, right??? I just got the news that I have to work Monday, so I will try and get all of it done Sunday, and then finish it after work on Monday. I will explain in detail what I have to do. BUt I am as ready as I'll ever be!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

well are ya bringing the linc


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 17 2007, 04:22 PM~8579059
> *well are ya bringing the linc
> *


As long as I dont contimue to have a shitty week :uh: , yes. But only time will tell.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 17 2007, 04:34 PM~8579146
> *As long as I dont contimue to have a shitty week :uh: , yes. But only time will tell.
> *


weeks over im runnin the wire my self if i make it it will be with no practice time going to check it out in a bit pumps barely got there :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

cant single pump hop the 41 i hit the curb tweeked the steering saturday nice dent in the rim lost a fan belt over heated and ran out of gas " what a day " :0 lucky for all the single pumpers out there


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 17 2007, 07:30 PM~8580358
> *cant single pump hop the 41 i hit the curb tweeked the steering saturday nice dent in the rim lost a fan belt over heated and ran out of gas "  what a day " :0 lucky for all the single pumpers out there
> *


wait a minute 
1.you got an extra front end
2. rims are cheap chinas
3. put the fan belt back on it
4. telll jake to get you some gas. hes got plenty
ill have to get you a no excuses shirt


----------



## PICAZZO

TODAY !!!


----------



## lowriv1972

OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend. 

1. NO loud stereos!!!!! Sam will shut it all down for this one simple rule
2. Only park in parking spaces!!!! They will ticket you in a red zone!!!
3. Lets not park in the bank parking for now, I still have to figure out if we can!!! Sams says we can, but I dont want the cops to be dicks.
4. If there isnt any room in Sams parking or the car wash, park across the street in the bar and grocery store parking lot. We are alowed there, but all the rules apply there as well. 
5. NO Burn outs or donuts, this will make the cops shut it down.
6. If your cruising on the street, and are hitting switches, burnin rubber, or doing anything that is illegal, you will get ticketed by a cop if you are seen. I can only really control what happens in the parking lot of Sams. The street is their domain.
7. Please be curtious to Sams customers in the drive thru. And also try to throw away your trash and keep it clean so we can keep the one spot we got to kick it.


----------



## PICAZZO

*x100 *all it takes is for one person to act an ass and there goes our place to meet....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2007, 07:58 PM~8580519
> *wait a minute
> 1.you got an extra front end
> 2. rims are cheap chinas
> 3. put the fan belt back on it
> 4. telll jake to get you some gas. hes got plenty
> ill have to get you a no excuses shirt
> *


so will see your car tonight then


----------



## PICAZZO

what time you heading out there Tim?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2007, 09:36 AM~8583006
> *OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend.
> 
> 1. NO loud stereos!!!!! Sam will shut it all down for this one simple rule
> 2. Only park in parking spaces!!!! They will ticket you in a red zone!!!
> 3. Lets not park in the bank parking for now, I still have to figure out if we can!!! Sams says we can, but I dont want the cops to be dicks.
> 4. If there isnt any room in Sams parking or the car wash, park across the street in the bar and grocery store parking lot. We are alowed there, but all the rules apply there as well.
> 5. NO Burn outs or donuts, this will make the cops shut it down.
> 6. If your cruising on the street, and are hitting switches, burnin rubber, or doing anything that is illegal, you will get ticketed by a cop if you are seen. I can only really control what happens in the parking lot of Sams. The street is their domain.
> 7. Please be curtious to Sams customers in the drive thru. And also try to throw away your trash and keep it clean so we can keep the one spot we got to kick it.
> *


rules sound good

what a bout the people who arent on lil????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 18 2007, 10:54 AM~8583434
> *rules sound good
> 
> what a bout the people who arent on lil????
> *


you bringing your ride??????????????????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

630 700


----------



## PICAZZO

oh and none of this either....................


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2007, 10:59 AM~8583460
> *oh and none of this either....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i will buy your ticket you big ass hater your invited to go now. and its disrespectful not to show up to something you have been invited too......... see you at the low rider show


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 18 2007, 11:01 AM~8583465
> *i will buy your ticket you big ass hater your invited to go now. and its disrespectful not to show up to something you have been invited too......... see you at the low rider show
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## PICAZZO

See ya'll out there :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

getting ready... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

better tell em bring out extra burgers


----------



## PICAZZO

and milk shakes :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*IT IS ABOUT THAT TIME !!!!*


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2007, 11:59 AM~8583460
> *oh and none of this either....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shiiiiit. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2007, 07:01 PM~8585462
> *Shiiiiit. :uh:
> *


:biggrin: Just fuckin around.........

Its packed out here !!!!!! Good turnout


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2007, 11:36 AM~8583006
> *OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend.
> 
> 1. NO loud stereos!!!!! Sam will shut it all down for this one simple rule
> 2. Only park in parking spaces!!!! They will ticket you in a red zone!!!
> 3. Lets not park in the bank parking for now, I still have to figure out if we can!!! Sams says we can, but I dont want the cops to be dicks.
> 4. If there isnt any room in Sams parking or the car wash, park across the street in the bar and grocery store parking lot. We are alowed there, but all the rules apply there as well.
> 5. NO Burn outs or donuts, this will make the cops shut it down.
> 6. If your cruising on the street, and are hitting switches, burnin rubber, or doing anything that is illegal, you will get ticketed by a cop if you are seen. I can only really control what happens in the parking lot of Sams. The street is their domain.
> 7. Please be curtious to Sams customers in the drive thru. And also try to throw away your trash and keep it clean so we can keep the one spot we got to kick it.
> *


LOTS OF PEOPLE ROLLED THOUGH AND LOTS HAD LOUD MUSIC BUT ONCE YOU TOLD THEM THE DRAMA WITH THE COPS..THEY WHERE KOOL ABOUT IT.. AND TURNED IT OFF...NO DRAMA ABOUT IT...THAT WAS KOO, PEOPLE STILL GOT LOVE FOR THE GAME


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2007, 10:59 AM~8583460
> *oh and none of this either....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 19 2007, 09:00 AM~8587890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

More pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im bringingthe impala out next time :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8588426
> *im bringing my impala out next time :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

I made it!!!!! We got there about 130 this morning!! :biggrin: We rolled in about 15 deep. So I guess we took the late shift!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 19 2007, 10:53 AM~8588486
> *I made it!!!!! We got there about 130 this morning!!  :biggrin: We rolled in about 15 deep. So I guess we took the late shift!!! :biggrin:
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN !!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8588426
> *im bringing my impala out next time :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was your kids impala??? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 19 2007, 10:53 AM~8588486
> *I made it!!!!! We got there about 130 this morning!!  :biggrin: We rolled in about 15 deep. So I guess we took the late shift!!! :biggrin:
> *


about 4 hours late. :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2007, 11:10 AM~8588601
> *i thought it was your kids impala??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 19 2007, 11:29 AM~8588713
> *about 4 hours late. :uh:
> *


X2







Wayne your ride looks real nice with those wheels


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK

Good Morning :wave: 

More Pics :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Aug 19 2007, 12:37 PM~8588771
> *Good morning  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 11:35 AM~8588757
> *X2
> Wayne your ride looks real nice with those wheels
> *


thanks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:wave: thanks for coming out everyone. i know some of you had to make long drives. :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2007, 11:10 AM~8588601
> *i thought it was your kids impala??? :biggrin:
> *


same thing


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8588426
> *im bringingthe impala out next time :biggrin:
> *


there is that better :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 19 2007, 11:29 AM~8588713
> *about 4 hours late. :uh:
> *


I know!!!!! Sorry, but I wasnt coming out until the car was rolling. Im sorry. AND A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!!!! I heard it was off the hook!!!!


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 19 2007, 11:50 AM~8588840
> *:wave: thanks for coming out everyone. i know some of you had to make long drives. :thumbsup:
> *


yup reppin from vallejo BLVD KINGS :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## CE 707

URL=http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/CreativeExpressions707/?action=view&current=16in.draw024.flv]







[/URL]


----------



## Psta

Nice turn out!
Me and my homies had a good time!


----------



## upncomin6

these are not the best pics they do not give the cars their justice







.....


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 18 2007, 10:39 AM~8583355
> *so will see your car tonight then
> *


youll see my car when there is actual competition


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8591533
> *youll see my car when there is actual competition
> *


big head :biggrin: where is my shirt :biggrin: i think will see your car when it actually works :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

PRops to Big Nelson and the rest of INSPIRATIONS for comin thru and waking the spot up!


----------



## locs_650

Good turn out ....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 20 2007, 09:23 AM~8595603
> *Good turn out ....
> *



get your cds???????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 20 2007, 09:33 AM~8595674
> *get your cds???????????????? :biggrin:
> *


He didn't show Up .


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 10:20 AM~8596037
> *He didn't show Up .
> *


Was stuck in traffic from the game .... i did show up at 12 but no one was there ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 10:20 AM~8596037
> *He didn't show Up .
> *


Maybe we can meet at Sam's during the week if you have a chance or you can stop by my house .... let me know ....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 10:20 AM~8596037
> *He didn't show Up .
> *


DONT BE LYING FOOL YOU KNOW YOUR BUMPING THEM CDS :biggrin: FEELING ALL FUNKY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 20 2007, 10:30 AM~8596130
> *DONT BE LYING FOOL YOU KNOW YOUR BUMPING THEM CDS :biggrin: FEELING ALL FUNKY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 20 2007, 10:30 AM~8596130
> *DONT BE LYING FOOL YOU KNOW YOUR BUMPING THEM CDS :biggrin: FEELING ALL FUNKY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: you know I'm bout to listen to one and see what this funk is all about, Locs get at me so I can bring em' to you I'm thinking I might be out in the eastbay later this afternoon..


----------



## PICAZZO

18,000 post !!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Aug 20 2007, 11:31 AM~8596705-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: you know I'm bout to listen to one and see what this funk is all about, Locs get at me so I can bring em' to you I'm thinking I might be out in the eastbay later this afternoon..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> slap one in the cd player, you'll like some of it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 11:55 AM~8596911
> *WHORE :biggrin:*


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 20 2007, 11:23 AM~8597117
> *slap one in the cd player, you'll like some of it.
> WHORE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 11:55 AM~8596911
> *18,000  post !!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: 




























:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

WHO IS GOING TO SAMS THIS WEEKEND? 












OH I FORGOT THIS WEEKEND IS THE SHOW :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 04:41 PM~8599260
> *WHO IS GOING TO SAMS THIS WEEKEND?
> OH I FORGOT THIS WEEKEND IS THE SHOW :uh:
> *


I'll go to Sam's if the car is ready ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

You home yet bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 20 2007, 04:45 PM~8599295
> *I'll go to Sam's if the car is ready .....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 04:41 PM~8599260
> *WHO IS GOING TO SAMS THIS WEEKEND?
> OH I FORGOT THIS WEEKEND IS THE SHOW :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: ya will all see you at the show :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2007, 05:53 PM~8599953
> *:thumbsup: ya will all see you at the show :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2007, 05:53 PM~8599953
> *:thumbsup: ya will all see you at the show :biggrin:
> *


That is funny ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: good morning everyone, I gotta go get ready for this "community Hearing"


Whatever the hell that is :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 08:52 AM~8604869
> *:wave: good morning everyone, I gotta go get ready for this "community Hearing"
> Whatever the hell that is :dunno:
> *


What's good Regal King :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 21 2007, 08:55 AM~8604889
> *What's good Regal King :wave:
> *


:wave: WussuP Locs, a true Niners Fan that's for sure :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 09:17 AM~8605040
> *:wave: WussuP Locs, a true Niners Fan that's for sure :biggrin:
> *


You liked my NINER room :biggrin: .... thanks for stopping by and dropping off the CD's  .... 

Supreme i finally got the CD's but afro-got to bring them to work .... i will be bumping them this weekend ..... Thanks again bro ..... 

Shane car looks good man can't wait to see it fully completed .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 21 2007, 12:10 PM~8606648
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 21 2007, 10:32 AM~8605681
> *You liked my NINER room  :biggrin: .... thanks for stopping by and dropping off the CD's    ....
> 
> Supreme i finally got the CD's but afro-got to bring them to work .... i will be bumping them this weekend ..... Thanks again bro .....
> Shane car looks good man can't wait to see it fully completed ....  :thumbsup:
> *




about time all regal king had to do was ask and i would have made him his own :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8607585
> *about time all regal king had to do was ask and i would have made him his own :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 21 2007, 10:32 AM~8605681
> *You liked my NINER room  :biggrin: .... thanks for stopping by and dropping off the CD's    ....
> 
> Supreme i finally got the CD's but afro-got to bring them to work .... i will be bumping them this weekend ..... Thanks again bro .....
> 
> Shane car looks good man can't wait to see it fully completed ....  :thumbsup:
> *


No Problem Locs


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8607585
> *about time all regal king had to do was ask and i would have made him his own :biggrin:
> *


Honestly bro I didn't even get a chance to listen to them


----------



## lowriv1972

Shane car looks good man can't wait to see it fully completed .... :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Thanks bro!!! Me too!!! Hopefully by the weekend I'll be done. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> Shane car looks good man can't wait to see it fully completed .... :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!!! Me too!!! Hopefully by the weekend I'll be done. :biggrin:
[/quote]

Are you going to have it at Sam's this weekend if you finish the wiring for the rear pump?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 02:49 PM~8608317
> *Honestly bro I didn't even get a chance to listen to them
> *



dont lie you just dont want to admit funk is better than your hyphy style :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

All the Anti-LRM people head out to Sam's









:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 04:36 PM~8609320
> *All the Anti-LRM people head out to Sam's
> :biggrin:
> *



quit being the black sheep and go kick with all your club and homies that are gonna be there.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 04:46 PM~8609441
> *quit being the black sheep and go kick with all your club and homies that are gonna be there.
> *


1 show aint gunna hurt bro


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 05:23 PM~8609794
> *1 show aint gunna hurt bro
> *


true that its gunna hurt worse if you waste my ticket :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 21 2007, 11:51 PM~8613539
> *true that its gunna hurt  worse if you waste my ticket  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 21 2007, 11:51 PM~8613539
> *true that its gunna hurt  worse if you waste my ticket  :biggrin:
> *


Guess your going Regal King .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 09:20 AM~8615182
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8607585
> *about time all regal king had to do was ask and i would have made him his own :biggrin:
> *


Jammin to the CD's right .... some bad ass jams .... thanks bro ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 09:26 AM~8615216
> *What's good bro?
> *


Same Ole' thing homie............







Waitin to see your ride done after Shane works his magic


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 09:47 AM~8615344
> *Same Ole' thing homie............
> Waitin to see your ride done after Shane works his magic
> *


Yeah me too .. i want to drive over there and check it out but i will wait till he says he is done ...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 09:29 AM~8615230
> *Jammin to the CD's right .... some bad ass jams .... thanks bro ....
> *



cool i forgot how many did i give you? and which ones? that way i can make some more next time we meet up.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 22 2007, 10:33 AM~8615723
> *cool i forgot how many did i give you? and which ones? that way i can make some more next time we meet up.
> *


SupremeFunk Vol1, Vol2 , Vol3 ..... not sure of all the song names ....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 10:46 AM~8615787
> *SupremeFunk Vol1, Vol2 , Vol3 ..... not sure of all the song names ....
> *



thats all i need to know guranteed not to have doubles on a different cd :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 22 2007, 10:48 AM~8615801
> *thats all i need to know guranteed not to have doubles on a different cd :biggrin:
> *


There are some jams i have never heard and some that i have not heard in a long time .... great work on these ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 10:59 AM~8615883
> *There are some jams i have never heard and some that i have not heard in a long time .... great work on these .....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks i spent alot of time and money looking for that kind of music. its not easy to find most of that music. but glad you like them you have been officially "FUNKISIZED" :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

How bout Messy Marv Supreme ever heard of him :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

YEAH REGAL KING I KNOW WHO HE IS. I GOT ALOT OF BAY AREA RAP AND OLD SCHOOL SHIT ALSO. I JUST DONT LISTEN TO IT NO MORE. I BUMP RAP MAYBE ONCE IN A GREAT WHILE. I CANT REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE TRACK HE DID ON 17 REASONS BUT THATS WHEN I STARTED LISTENING TO HIM.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 22 2007, 11:35 AM~8616184
> *YEAH REGAL KING I KNOW WHO HE IS. I GOT ALOT OF BAY AREA RAP AND OLD SCHOOL SHIT ALSO. I JUST DONT LISTEN TO IT NO MORE.  I BUMP RAP MAYBE ONCE IN A GREAT WHILE. I CANT REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE TRACK HE DID ON 17 REASONS BUT THATS WHEN I STARTED LISTENING TO HIM.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


#6 sav shit
#10 power and pain
#12 dedicated to the riches
#16 player in you


----------



## PICAZZO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Regal King,* lowriv1972*



:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:11 PM~8616471
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> #6 sav shit
> #10 power and pain
> #12 dedicated to the riches
> #16 player in you
> 
> *



THATS THE ONE


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 09:54 AM~8615377
> *Yeah me too .. i want to drive over there and check it out but i will wait till he says he is done ...
> *


Im starting to tape it off tonite!!! I have a couple of ideas that might work out a little better. Shouldnt be a problem to get into tape tonite.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 22 2007, 12:13 PM~8616486
> *Im starting tape it off tonite!!! I have a couple of ideas that might work out a little better. Shouldnt be a problem to get into tape tonite.
> *


shane i dont think i have had a chance to tell you, but damn bro you did some real nice work from what i have seen so far :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:12 PM~8616478
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Regal King, lowriv1972
> :wave:
> *


Whats happenin Bro??


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:16 PM~8616507
> *shane i dont think i have had a chance to tell you, but damn bro you did some real nice work from what i have seen so far :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, Just hope the reat turns out as good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

and your set up came out clean too 



like the sturdy clean rack you guys built


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 22 2007, 12:13 PM~8616486
> *Im starting to tape it off tonite!!! I have a couple of ideas that might work out a little better. Shouldnt be a problem to get into tape tonite.
> *


Sounds good bro .... i can't wait .... I know it is going to look bad ass :biggrin: .... don't forget to sign it .... i will be your poster board .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Shane what is the name of that Italian Resturant you * claime * is better then the Olive Garden out there in the eastbay ? Going to see if I can convince the girlfriend to take me out there for my B day


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 02:15 PM~8617614
> *Shane what is the name of that Italian Resturant you  claime  is better then the Olive Garden out there in the eastbay ? Going to see if I can convince the girlfriend to take me out there for my B day
> *


LaBella Italia. Its on the corner of 150th and E-14th street in San Leandro. My personal fav is the Fettucini Alfredo with Chicken!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 02:15 PM~8617614
> *Shane what is the name of that Italian Resturant you  claime  is better then the Olive Garden out there in the eastbay ? Going to see if I can convince the girlfriend to take me out there for my B day
> *


When is your birthday bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 02:42 PM~8617808
> *When is your birthday bro?
> *


Monday :biggrin:

Getting old


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 22 2007, 02:33 PM~8617761
> *LaBella Italia. Its on the corner of 150th and E-14th street in San Leandro. My personal fav is the Fettucini Alfredo with Chicken!!! :biggrin:
> *


I love Fettucini Alfredo too !!!! :0


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 22 2007, 02:53 PM~8617915
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

I WAS JST ON E.14TH AND SAW THIS......


----------



## lowriv1972

I like that car. Its simple and clean!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

You in San Leandro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 03:33 PM~8618256
> *You in San Leandro?
> *


Was..............











In Castro Valley Now


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 03:42 PM~8618310
> *Was..............
> In Castro Valley Now
> *


Yeah i could tell by the street signs and stores in that picture 

.... what's going on over there?


----------



## PICAZZO

Just dropped some stuff off at San Leandro Medical Center Now I am at Eden Medical Center...... Then back to the Six Fifty :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## lowriv1972

Here is a small preview of whats to come!!!!! :biggrin: 
























Let me know what you think!


----------



## locs_650

^^^^ That is bad ass Shane .... WOW :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

candle light vigil for anthony sept 18th 7pm fremont blvd and mowry  plus a ballon release


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn Shane it looks tight !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2007, 08:48 PM~8620526
> *^^^^ That is bad ass Shane .... WOW  :0  :0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wait til its stripped!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Looks tight, nice work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

GoodMorning Sam's Gente :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 03:47 AM~8622285
> *GoodMorning Sam's Gente :wave:
> *


Wuz a happenin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 03:47 AM~8622285
> *GoodMorning Sam's Gente :wave:
> *


What's good .... ?


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 23 2007, 02:52 PM~8626447
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to get home!!!! More leafing to do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 23 2007, 03:16 PM~8626616
> *I cant wait to get home!!!! More leafing to do!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is it easier than you were thinking it was? I can't wait to see it all done .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Yeah I can't wait to see it once its all done :0


----------



## lowriv1972

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 23 2007, 07:35 PM~8628651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks clean who did the striping


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 23 2007, 07:40 PM~8628685
> *looks clean who did the striping
> *


I did the leafing and the stripping!!


----------



## CE 707

how much would you charge to do a bike


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 23 2007, 07:35 PM~8628651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That is bad ass bro .......I like it allot ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 23 2007, 08:15 PM~8628955
> *how much would you charge to do a bike
> *


Depends on the detail you want. Hit me up in about a week and we can get some ideas together. 510-928-2359


----------



## Hustler on the go

NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 















REGAL KING I SEE YOU :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 Damn shane you do some bad ass work !!


:thumbsup: 





Locs I don't think that shelf is going to hold all your trophies


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Loc's will we be able to see it in person tommorrow? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 09:36 AM~8631969
> *Loc's will we be able to see it in person tommorrow? :dunno:
> *


Not sure


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 09:36 AM~8631969
> *Loc's will we be able to see it in person tommorrow? :dunno:
> *


I still have to leaf the other side and clear the leaf. Then I have to stripe it. Hope to be done by Monday!!! Its not as easy as it looks, but its not as hard as I thought it was going to be. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8632052
> *I still have to leaf the other side and clear the leaf. Then I have to stripe it. Hope to be done by Monday!!! Its not as easy as it looks, but its not as hard as I thought it was going to be. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Shane :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Regal King you still on, don't you sleep? :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: Good Work Shane !!!! 







Anyone going to the GoodGuy's this weekend?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 24 2007, 10:02 AM~8632099
> *Regal King you still on, don't you sleep? :roflmao:
> *


On occasion :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 10:06 AM~8632120
> *On occasion :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

oh man


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin: i wanted to be first on page 200 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 24 2007, 12:14 PM~8632891
> *:biggrin: i wanted to be first on page 200 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 24 2007, 12:14 PM~8632891
> *:biggrin: i wanted to be first on page 200 :biggrin:
> *


what time we going to pick up the hopper ? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## lowriv1972

TTT!!!Who is headin out there tonite??? Rebirth and I rolled out there last night and cruised around for a while!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 25 2007, 09:15 AM~8638237
> *TTT!!!Who is headin out there tonite??? Rebirth and I rolled out there last night and cruised around for a while!!!!
> *


What time you going to be there 
Tonight?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 10:43 AM~8638618
> *What time you going to be there
> Tonight?
> *


Hopefully around 7. I have to clear Locs leaf first, shouldnt take to long!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 25 2007, 01:50 PM~8639513
> *Hopefully around 7. I have to clear Locs leaf first, shouldnt take to long!!!
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just got back from san mateo dead tierd been up since 8am yesterday its pretty packed and there still lined up its going to be a full house :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 25 2007, 05:26 PM~8640518
> *just got back from san mateo dead tierd been up since 8am yesterday its pretty packed  and there still lined up its going to be a full house  :biggrin:
> *


we didnt get out until 4 and there was still lines of cars waiting to get in.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 25 2007, 05:26 PM~8640518
> *just got back from san mateo dead tierd been up since 8am yesterday its pretty packed  and there still lined up its going to be a full house  :biggrin:
> *


See ya' at Sam's Tonight :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 25 2007, 07:11 PM~8640954
> *we didnt get out until 4 and there was still lines of cars waiting to get in.
> *


Sams?


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

We were out there last night .... :biggrin: 

Shane i heard after we left that those idiots that we had to ask to turn the music down had their music hella loud after we left .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2007, 10:49 AM~8650670
> *We were out there last night ....  :biggrin:
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Shane i heard after we left that those idiots that we had to ask to turn the music down had their music hella loud after we left .....
> *


yeah i went to my homies house for a minute drove by like 45min later and saw more of them out there with the music blasting :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2007, 10:50 AM~8650679
> *yeah i went to my homies house for a minute drove by like 45min later and saw more of them out there with the music blasting  :uh:
> *


They probally called for back up ..... if weren't at Sam's i wanted to throw down with them just for them trying to talk shit on the phone .... FTP :guns:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2007, 11:16 AM~8650993
> *They probally called for back up ..... if weren't at Sam's i wanted to throw down with them just for them trying to talk shit on the phone .... FTP  :guns:
> *


yeah and your kid was there too  it was a good thing we left .








im sure they will be there again, maybe it wont go as smoothly next time :0


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-26DENH5o
]



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-26DENH5o
> ]
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is picking it up today :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-26DENH5o
> ]
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> He is picking it up today
> 
> 
> 
> Tim you going to head to Sam's before the weekend so we can all see what your new toy can do???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

Shane what time you want me to drop the car off at?


----------



## PICAZZO

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-26DENH5o
> ]
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> He is picking it up today :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## enrique650

a message from vida guera to: REGALKING


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 27 2007, 09:39 PM~8656349
> *a message from vida guera to: REGALKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2007, 02:57 PM~8652727
> *Tim you going to head to Sam's before the weekend so we can all see what your new toy can do????  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


its brokin :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 28 2007, 01:53 AM~8657752
> *its brokin :angry:
> *


What happened?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 28 2007, 01:53 AM~8657752
> *its brokin :angry:
> *


Yeah what happened? Did it break over there or when you got it home?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 28 2007, 01:53 AM~8657752
> *its brokin :angry:
> *


WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF HOPPERS


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 28 2007, 09:40 AM~8659314
> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF HOPPERS
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

whats up fellas does anyone want these 5x5 lug patterned pacer wheels? i took em off my tahoe and was wondering if anyone was intrested in them the tires are BF GoodRich 
p275/60/r15 and have a few thousand miles left on them.... i want* 100 bucks* for all of em or best offer? rims have some minor rust but not too bad may be cleaned up....
they fit tahoes suburbans, yukons and many other rides 5x5 for the winter take your wheels off ?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 10:22 AM~8659721
> *whats up fellas does anyone want these 5x5 lug patterned pacer wheels? i took em off my tahoe and was wondering if anyone was intrested in them the tires are BF GoodRich
> p275/60/r15 and have a few thousand miles left on them.... i want 100 bucks for all of em or best offer? rims have some minor rust but not too bad may be cleaned up....
> they fit tahoes suburbans, yukons and many other rides 5x5 for the winter take your wheels off ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY THE HELL DID YOU HAVE TRAILER WHEELS ON YOUR TAHOE


----------



## PICAZZO

I bought it like that off an old couple 
They are 15"s that's a big ass trailer to be on 15"s :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

whos rollin this weekend?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 12:07 PM~8660741
> *I bought it like that off an old couple
> They are 15"s that's a big ass trailer to be on 15"s :0
> *


ALL CAR TRAILERS HAVE 15'S


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 28 2007, 12:44 PM~8661124
> *whos rollin this weekend?
> *


I am.


U taking your ride?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 28 2007, 12:44 PM~8661124
> *whos rollin this weekend?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2007, 01:17 PM~8661486
> *:wave:
> *


:0 can't wait to see it !!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 01:29 PM~8661585
> *:0 can't wait to see it !!!!!!
> *


It was out there on sunday bro :biggrin: just not done yet .... he said he is working on it tonight should have it either tomorrow or thursday and straight to work on little things for the show this sunday ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2007, 01:43 PM~8661693
> *It was out there on sunday bro  :biggrin:  just not done yet .... he said he is working on it tonight should have it either tomorrow or thursday and straight to work on little things for the show this sunday ....
> *


cant think of anything it really needs.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 01:17 PM~8661478
> *I am.
> U taking your ride?
> *


yup!!


----------



## PICAZZO

I JUST BOUGHT 2 SETS OF THESE SPEAKERS (COMPONENTS)

HAS ANYONE HEARD ANYTHING ( GOOD OR BAD) ABOUT THEM ?

AND WHAT KIND OF AMP WOULD I NEED TO RUN THEM? IN MY TAHOE


http://www.cardomain.com/item/INF6020CS


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 02:52 PM~8662372
> *I JUST BOUGHT 2 SETS OF THESE SPEAKERS (COMPONENTS)
> 
> HAS ANYONE HEARD ANYTHING ( GOOD OR BAD) ABOUT THEM ?
> 
> AND WHAT KIND OF AMP WOULD I NEED TO RUN THEM? IN MY TAHOE
> http://www.cardomain.com/item/INF6020CS
> *


I had some infinity's in my cars in the past and they sound good, crisp sound. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 28 2007, 02:59 PM~8662432
> *I had some infinity's in my cars in the past and they sound good, crisp sound. :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## enrique650

hope to see more then two cars there haha well sup locs and regal king how is it going.....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 28 2007, 04:27 PM~8663160
> *hope to see more then two cars there haha well sup locs and regal king how is it going.....
> *


What's going on bro? Hope you can stay longer this time :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2007, 04:40 PM~8663311
> *What's going on bro? Hope you can stay longer this time  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone know approx what is the price range for a disc brake converion on a 65 impala? I want to convert the from to disc brakes :dunno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 10:23 PM~8666142
> *Does anyone know approx what is the price range for a disc brake converion on a 65 impala? I want to convert the from to disc brakes :dunno:
> *


that would be ballin eddie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 28 2007, 10:38 PM~8666252
> *that would be ballin eddie
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 29 2007, 02:31 PM~8671501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: you going to sams saturday and streetlow on sunday :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up everyone!!!! Ready for the long weekend?!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I am !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

September 15th SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO WILL BE HAVING ITS ANNUAL DAY IN THE PARK CAR SHOW LETS TRY AND GET MORE LOWS OUT THERE, USUALLY WE HAVE BLVD KINGS, FRISCO'S FINEST AND BAY AREA BOSSES BUT EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO COME


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 29 2007, 08:50 PM~8674721
> *September 15th SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO WILL BE HAVING ITS ANNUAL DAY IN THE PARK CAR SHOW LETS TRY AND GET MORE LOWS OUT THERE, USUALLY WE HAVE BLVD KINGS, FRISCO'S FINEST AND BAY AREA BOSSES BUT EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO COME
> *


ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8674835
> *ttt
> *


good I will be expecting you there :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8674878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mint 51 will be at the streetlow show :0


----------



## PICAZZO

41chev, Cadillac Heaven, BAYTROKITA50


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

Good morning family .... :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 30 2007, 08:58 AM~8677251
> *Good morning family ....  :wave:
> *


Morning.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2007, 09:14 AM~8677349
> *Morning.
> *


What's good?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 30 2007, 11:50 AM~8678777
> *ttt
> *


Instead of posting TTT








Post pics of the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

some one let me use a torque wrench :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 30 2007, 02:12 PM~8679930
> *some one let me use a torque wrench :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2007, 01:12 PM~8679408
> *Instead of posting TTT
> Post pics of the cutty :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2007, 01:12 PM~8679408
> *Instead of posting TTT
> Post pics of the cutty :biggrin:
> *


ttt


you will see it this weekend


----------



## 925eastbayrider

who else is rollin this weekend
??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 30 2007, 08:34 PM~8682679
> *ttt
> you will see it this weekend
> *


How bout a ride instead :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## eastbay_drop

i will stop by with mine on my way to get my frame in oakland



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 30 2007, 04:12 PM~8679930
> *some one let me use a torque wrench :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

tony you aint at work?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

school


----------



## PICAZZO

*tight !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

"Mr. Clark, I have reviewed this case very

carefully," the divorce court Judge said, "And I've decided

to give your wife $775 a week."

"That's very fair, your honor," the husband said.

"And every now and then I'll try to send her a few bucks

myself."









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 31 2007, 11:46 AM~8686759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> school
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 31 2007, 01:12 PM~8687404
> *:0  :0
> *


scary shit huh? maybe he is a hacker?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 10:41 AM~8686335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need this to hit bumper


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2007, 03:43 PM~8688449
> *i need this to hit bumper
> *


Tim don't say that, from the video the car seems to have power.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 01:20 PM~8687459
> *scary shit huh? maybe he is a hacker?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/411065054.html




:0


----------



## CE 707

> :0
> 
> how did they get that truck back over?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2007, 05:57 PM~8689207
> *how did they get that car back over?
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 05:55 PM~8689196
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/411065054.html
> :0
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> :0
> 
> how did they get that truck back over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homie power :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> :0
> 
> how did they get that truck back over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trucks suck :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 31 2007, 10:38 AM~8686323
> *i will stop by with mine on my way to get my frame in oakland
> *


thanks for comin thru with that :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Sam's in less then 24hrs :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 06:00 PM~8689223
> *
> *


About ten of us ifted it while we used straps and a truck to pull it over!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 1 2007, 09:16 AM~8691686
> *About ten of us ifted it while we used straps and a truck to pull it over!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

whos rollin tonight


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 1 2007, 04:53 PM~8693422
> *whos rollin tonight
> *


HOPEFULLY YOU :angry:













:happysad:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 1 2007, 06:40 PM~8693933
> *:0  :0
> *


Aye what you still doin at home????







Ok see ya' at sam's turn the computer off now :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 08:54 PM~8693997
> *Aye what you still doin at home????
> Ok see ya' at sam's turn the computer off now :biggrin:
> *


CARS IN SAN JO....NO SAMS TONIGHT


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 06:54 PM~8693997
> *Aye what you still doin at home????
> Ok see ya' at sam's turn the computer off now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 06:54 PM~8693997
> *Aye what you still doin at home????
> Ok see ya' at sam's turn the computer off now :biggrin:
> *


eddie was missin tonight


----------



## himbone

just finished workin on the car since 12pm, cars workin so good thought we were gonna crack the driveway with all the bumper checks, then almost slammed it into the garage the tires were above the door. :biggrin: chargin now and ready to go................


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 2 2007, 12:03 AM~8695117
> *just finished workin on the car since 12pm, cars workin so good thought we were gonna crack the driveway with all the bumper checks, then almost slammed it into the garage the tires were above the door.  :biggrin: chargin now and ready to go................
> *


you rollin to san jo


----------



## 925eastbayrider

oh yeah tonight was the first time shane had to tell people not to bump there techno instead or bumpin rap 

that was damn funny


----------



## himbone

shane did you get my pm about the bike mirrors?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 1 2007, 11:28 PM~8695053
> *eddie was missin tonight
> *


:no: Actually I showed up, but I was late because I had some car troubles 
I need to replace my started because whenever I drive over 30miles distance on the freeway and turn it off it won't turn until the motor is cool....

Sorry, I missed seeing your Car Tony and I wanted to see it too 



Next Time 




Can't wait to see Jimmy serve them fools manana, see ya'll at streetLow in a couple of hours.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2007, 01:56 AM~8695327
> *:no: Actually I showed up, but I was late because I had some car troubles
> I need to replace my started because whenever I drive over 30miles distance on the freeway and turn it off it won't turn until the motor is cool....
> 
> Sorry, I missed seeing your Car Tony and I wanted to see it too
> Next Time
> Can't wait to see Jimmy serve them fools manana, see ya'll at streetLow in a couple of hours.
> *


just run a ford style solinoid up on your inner fender then down to the starter it will stop that problem


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2007, 01:56 AM~8695327
> *:no: Actually I showed up, but I was late because I had some car troubles
> I need to replace my started because whenever I drive over 30miles distance on the freeway and turn it off it won't turn until the motor is cool....
> 
> Sorry, I missed seeing your Car Tony and I wanted to see it too
> Next Time
> Can't wait to see Jimmy serve them fools manana, see ya'll at streetLow in a couple of hours.
> *


ah shit its all good 
i get at you later eddie


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 2 2007, 12:11 AM~8695142
> *shane did you get my pm about the bike mirrors?
> *


I just checked, and I see you sent it, but it never notified me. My bad, I think the ones you are looking for are now discontinued. Send me an e-mail at my work e-mail and I will see if we still have all teh components to build a couple of sets. We discontinued a lot of our older style stuff, we are coming out with a lot more. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

what did everyone think of today's show? :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2007, 09:12 PM~8699094
> *what did everyone think of today's show?  :0
> *


I thought it was decent, except for the display of Police brutality on a Close Friends wife!!!! If anyone has video of that incident, please let me know so I can make sure I get it to my friend. 

All in all, it was a good day. Nice cars and some good faces I havent seen in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 2 2007, 10:14 PM~8699628
> *I thought it was decent, except for the display of Police brutality on a Close Friends wife!!!! If anyone has video of that incident, please let me know so I can make sure I get it to my friend.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. Nice cars and some good faces I havent seen in a while. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what happen i was leaving when i got a call something was going on up front


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 3 2007, 09:13 AM~8701657
> *what happen  i was leaving when i got a call something was going on up front
> *


Not sure what happened, but about 1/2 the people at the show ran to the front.

Tim the 63 did nice out there


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8699628
> *I thought it was decent, except for the display of Police brutality on a Close Friends wife!!!! If anyone has video of that incident, please let me know so I can make sure I get it to my friend.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. Nice cars and some good faces I havent seen in a while. :biggrin:
> *


it was fucked up...tim said OG rider was filming it..they might have something


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 09:31 AM~8701756
> *it was fucked up...tim said OG rider was filming it..they might have something
> *


figures that guy films everything and anything :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Tim :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 3 2007, 08:41 AM~8701799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


2 bad i hit bumber after the hop and not in the pit but at least i hit it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Sep 3 2007, 10:14 AM~8702030
> *2 bad i hit bumber after the hop and not in the pit but at least i hit it
> *


where??????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 3 2007, 09:16 AM~8702042
> *where???????  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


when we were loding it up me and jimmy put on a show he was gas hoppin to


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Sep 3 2007, 10:14 AM~8702030
> *2 bad i hit bumber after the hop and not in the pit but at least i hit it
> *


Thats your car


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 11:50 AM~8702615
> *Thats your car
> *


its my kids car
this one is the picture closer to hitting bumper


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 10:50 AM~8702615
> *Thats your car
> *


its 41 chev daughters car but i hit the switch at the show cause she needs practice she will be hitting the switch at the next one


----------



## WAT IT DO

thats here in the pic next to the back bumber


----------



## enrique650

well some pics i took hope u guys like them :biggrin: 

























































































































she couldent stop looking at me :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

damn bro were you in the pit ?? :0


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 3 2007, 03:31 PM~8704245
> *damn bro were you in the pit ??  :0
> *



yup :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

That's right your Lil' Niggs :0


----------



## himbone

didnt anyone film the gas hop???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8708083
> *didnt anyone film the gas hop???
> *


pic's or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 12:08 AM~8709535
> *pic's or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 4 2007, 12:31 AM~8709669
> *:uh:
> *


:wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 12:08 AM~8709535
> *pic's or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


just sucks cause you know dam well there were tons of cameras out while i did it like 6 times wtf


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2007, 07:49 AM~8710628
> *just sucks cause you know dam well there were tons of cameras out while i did it like 6 times wtf
> *


i seen it :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 08:12 AM~8710759
> *i seen it  :biggrin:
> *


ya i know now i want to see it, all i get to see is the sky from the inside


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 AM~8710789
> *ya i know now i want to see it, all i get to see is the sky from the inside
> *


im scared to gas hop it might trow my skinny ass out the window


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

you going to lo lystics


----------



## PICAZZO

WHO IS ALL GOING TO THE LOW CREATIONS BBQ THIS WEEKEND???
THEN AFTER TO SAMS?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 08:22 AM~8710819
> *you going to lo lystics
> *


I am going .... already got my pre reg sending it in today and already got a room out there .... 
:biggrin: 

you going?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 09:46 AM~8711375
> *WHO IS ALL GOING TO THE LOW CREATIONS BBQ THIS WEEKEND???
> THEN AFTER TO SAMS?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8712057
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

*SEPTEMBER 22ND......................................*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 11:13 AM~8712047
> *I am going .... already got my pre reg sending it in today and already got a room out there ....
> :biggrin:
> 
> you going?
> *


45'' lock up im not goin unless i find some one to press new springs for me


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 12:00 PM~8712451
> *45'' lock up im not goin unless i find some one to press new springs for me
> *


:0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 12:00 PM~8712451
> *45'' lock up im not goin unless i find some one to press new springs for me
> *


Well it is a month away i am sure you can find someone by then.... it would be cool to have you out there hopping ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 01:04 PM~8712982
> *Well it is a month away i am sure you can find someone by then.... it would be cool to have you out there hopping ....
> *


You going? :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 01:35 PM~8713265
> *You going? :0
> *


Yup already got a room out there and trying to see if i can afford to get my car trailered there since there will be a bunch of us going .... trying to see also if i can add something new before this show .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up everybody :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 4 2007, 01:51 PM~8713390
> *wuz up everybody :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? You ready for this weekend? 

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 01:41 PM~8713313
> *Yup already got a room out there and trying to see if i can afford to get my car trailered there since there will be a bunch of us going .... trying to see also if i can add something new before this show ....  :biggrin:
> *


I have a phone call into my friend that has a plotting machine, hopefully he can hookit up with what I need to finish your trunk!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2007, 03:01 PM~8713957
> *I have a phone call into my friend that has a plotting machine, hopefully he can hookit up with what I need to finish your trunk!!!
> *


Thanks bro .... I appreciate it allot .... I will get at you with half of that paper this week ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2007, 03:01 PM~8713957
> *I have a phone call into my friend that has a plotting machine, hopefully he can hookit up with what I need to finish your trunk!!!
> *


Shane I know your a Busy Man, but I have an idea I wanted to see if you could do, I have a black 2000 tahoe limted and wanted to see if you could do a real simple silver leaf right across the body line...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 03:33 PM~8714172
> *Shane I know your a Busy Man, but I have an idea I wanted to see if you could do, I have a black 2000 tahoe limted and wanted to see if you could do a real simple silver leaf right across the body line...
> *


Just hit me up!!!! I have to order some silver leaf :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 4 2007, 12:00 PM~8712451
> *45'' lock up im not goin unless i find some one to press new springs for me
> *


wtf you need springs pressed for?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 03:33 PM~8714172
> *Shane I know your a Busy Man, but I have an idea I wanted to see if you could do, I have a black 2000 tahoe limted and wanted to see if you could do a real simple silver leaf right across the body line...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8717641
> *:0  :0
> *


Where were you Sunday bro?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2007, 09:53 PM~8717610
> *wtf you need springs pressed for?
> *


i want to put a new set in the front i dont have cad spindles i can get them all the way to the first thread on the ball joint and thats it you wanna come help?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Morning Sam's Fam


----------



## locs_650

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopmpQ94nGM


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2007, 10:15 AM~8720591
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopmpQ94nGM
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o


----------



## lowriv1972

If anyone is interested or might know who is, I am selling my 14" Daytons off my lincoln. They are in pretty fair shape and I have a fifth one that would be perfect for a conti kit!!! Tires still have plenty of tread. I want $800 obo, so hit me up if your interested.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 5 2007, 01:22 PM~8722117
> *If anyone is interested or might know who is, I am selling my 14" Daytons off my lincoln. They are in pretty fair shape and I have a fifth one that would be perfect for a conti kit!!! Tires still have plenty of tread. I want $800 obo, so hit me up if your interested.
> *


WHAT ARE GOING TO RIDE ON?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 5 2007, 01:30 PM~8722183
> *WHAT ARE GOING TO RIDE ON?
> *


I have some new shit coming, but need the money from these to get them!!! I also have a set of 13" all chrome 72 spokes i might ride on for a while.


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 10:05 PM~8717753
> *Where were you Sunday bro?
> *


I was ready to go out there but came outside and noticed I had a flat on the truck :angry: :angry:
So I didn't go was pissed. :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 5 2007, 02:05 PM~8722464
> *I was ready to go out there but came outside and noticed I had a flat on the truck :angry:  :angry:
> So I didn't go was pissed. :angry:
> *


  SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT THE F650 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 04:23 PM~8722599
> *  SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT THE F650  :cheesy:
> *


THERE NICE BUT COST$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ THINKING ABOUT IT..EVEN IF I HAD MONEY TO GET ONE...NON OF MY HOUSES HAVE ROOM TO PARK ONE...MAYBE AT MY MOMS


----------



## PICAZZO

Hustler on the Go has one :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 05:29 PM~8724082
> *Hustler on the Go has one :0
> *


doin it big!


----------



## Hustler on the go

them trucks are tight!!! nice, :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who's going to san jo this weekend


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 6 2007, 08:36 AM~8728748
> *who's going to san jo this weekend
> *


What's going on in San Jose :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 6 2007, 09:01 AM~8728938
> *What's going on in San Jose :dunno:
> *


BLVD NIGHTS!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2007, 09:13 AM~8729033
> *BLVD NIGHTS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Sep 6 2007, 09:13 AM~8729033-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD NIGHTS!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Sep 6 2007, 09:14 AM~8729044
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 you fellas going?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 6 2007, 09:58 AM~8729368
> *:0  you fellas going?
> *


Yeah i should be out there .....


----------



## GUS 650

JUST A LIL REMINDER FOR THE SAMS FAM!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

*saturday 8pm sj bluejeans/
sunday 12pm sj bluejeans*


----------



## PICAZZO

Hell Yea ~~!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

So then No Sam's this weekend since everyone is going to San Jose :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2007, 09:15 AM~8720591
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopmpQ94nGM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: PAGE 3 :nono:




WELL I TAKE IT NOBODY SHOWED UP AT SAM'S SINCE MOST OF US WERE OUT IN SAN JOSE, IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT, AND NO TICKETS NO HARASSMENT, SHANE WAS M.I.A.


----------



## PICAZZO

page 2 :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## $kinz 650

TTT


----------



## locs_650

Just wanted to thank Tim again for helping our member out last night .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

To The Top


----------



## PICAZZO

*ANYONE INTERESTED IN A CHROME PLATED GEAR BOX... 55 BUCKS AND ITS YOURS!! JUST DONT NEED IT SINCE MY PLANS HAVE CHANGED..........
*
(ITS THE CASING MEANING YOU PUT YOUR INTERNALS IN THIS ONE.)


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Sep 10 2007, 03:59 PM~8759775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Sep 10 2007, 06:49 PM~8761109
> *TTT!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family? :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8765466
> *What's good Sam's family?  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:

Who is going to Sam's this saturday?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2007, 09:58 AM~8765774
> *:wave:
> 
> Who is going to Sam's this saturday?
> *


I should be there .... will have to see how tired i am going to be after the South City show and CC BBQ .....


----------



## PICAZZO

yea, im going to both too, and then sam's if all goes good.


----------



## $kinz 650

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0 all trade you a never used lrm wrist band for the gear box :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8767009
> *:0 all trade you a never used lrm wrist band for the gear box :0
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8767009
> *:0 all trade you a never used lrm wrist band for the gear box :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8767009
> *:0 all trade you a never used lrm wrist band for the gear box :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
*





OK THE JOKE IS OLD NOW !!!*






WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING AT HUSTLER, WE SAW YOU FOR A QUICK SECOND AT YOUR PICNIC, BUT YOU HAVE NOT BEEN AROUND MUCH :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2007, 09:29 AM~8773826
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2007, 10:34 AM~8774185
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2007, 11:03 AM~8774395
> *What's going on bro?
> *


SAME OLE' THANG BRO TRYNA REACH 20K POST :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8769796
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> OK THE JOKE IS OLD NOW !!!
> WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING AT HUSTLER, WE SAW YOU FOR A QUICK SECOND AT YOUR PICNIC, BUT YOU HAVE NOT BEEN AROUND MUCH :dunno:
> *


Been working a lot, was tired on Sat. I was falling asleep going home.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8774440
> *SAME OLE' THANG BRO TRYNA REACH 20K POST  :biggrin:
> *


Post whore. :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 12 2007, 01:41 PM~8775694
> *Been working a lot,  was tired on Sat. I was falling asleep going home.
> *


That big ass truck doesn't have some kinda cruise control where you type in the address and it just goes ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2007, 10:44 PM~8771682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


7am to 6pm?! are you gonna be there all that time :scrutinize:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

by the way, angelo is back in town if anyone needs any work done before vegas....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 12 2007, 02:30 PM~8776020
> *7am to 6pm?! are you gonna be there all that time :scrutinize:
> *


No we are showing up at 6 am to make sure we get the tables locked in .... are you coming out to this bro?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

im going to try... most likely, yes.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Sep 12 2007, 01:44 PM~8775707-->
> 
> 
> 
> Post whore. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Cadillac [email protected] 12 2007, 02:30 PM~8776020
> *7am to 6pm?! are you gonna be there all that time :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 12 2007, 02:37 PM~8776067
> *im going to try... most likely, yes.
> *


  WELL THEN TRY HARD !!!!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

WUSSUP LOCS :wave: WHAT TIME YOU HEADING OUT TO DAY IN THE PARK?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2007, 10:20 AM~8782120
> *WUSSUP LOCS :wave: WHAT TIME YOU HEADING OUT TO DAY IN THE PARK?
> *


What's good bro .... not going to be able to make it out to A Day in the Park this year ... kids have a soccer game at 12 on Saturday .... i want to go so bad but no time .... 

I will be there next year for sure ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 13 2007, 10:45 AM~8782233
> *What's good bro .... not going to be able to make it out to A Day in the Park this year ... kids have a soccer game at 12 on Saturday .... i want to go so bad but no time ....
> 
> I will be there next year for sure ....
> *


understand bro, so does that mean no carnales? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2007, 10:47 AM~8782242
> *understand bro, so does that mean no carnales? :dunno:
> *


No right after the game heading out to Carnales and then leaving from there to a birthday party for a few then off to another birthday party ....busy fuckin day ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8782260
> *No right after the game heading out to Carnales and then leaving from there to a birthday party for a few then off to another birthday party ....busy fuckin day ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8782260
> *No right after the game heading out to Carnales and then leaving from there to a birthday party for a few then off to another birthday party ....busy fuckin day ....
> *


I just remembered that I am going to the city this weekend for a bachelor Party. Might not be able to make Sams. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 13 2007, 11:19 AM~8782437
> *I just remembered that I am going to the city this weekend for a bachelor Party. Might not be able to make Sams. :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah i remember that conversation last time at Sams .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

come on Shane  




































bring the bachelor party to sams :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2007, 12:23 PM~8782932
> *come on Shane
> bring the bachelor party to sams  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah the strippers can use the tables with the umbrella polls to dace on .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 13 2007, 01:21 PM~8783402
> *Yeah the strippers can use the tables with the umbrella polls to dace on ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you read my mind :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2007, 02:01 PM~8775813
> *That big ass truck doesn't have some kinda cruise control where you type in the address and it just goes .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 13 2007, 01:21 PM~8783402
> *Yeah the strippers can use the tables with the umbrella polls to dace on ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That would be sick, the people going through drivethru will have a good seat to watch waiting to place an order. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2007, 12:52 AM~8788505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


before easy money


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 14 2007, 11:40 AM~8790885
> *before easy money
> *


ahhh it sure was a nice car back then :0 that was the first day i got it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 14 2007, 11:42 AM~8790892
> *ahhh it sure was a nice car back then :0 that was the first day i got it
> *


WAS NICE IS NICE I LOVE THAT RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 14 2007, 11:42 AM~8790892
> *ahhh it sure was a nice car back then :0 that was the first day i got it
> *



its bad ass now so no need to trip


----------



## PICAZZO

TONY YOU GOING TO CARNALES CUSTOMS BBQ ?


----------



## locs_650

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_EYkMFAcqA


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got a brand new set of 4 ton mbq's for sale 85.00 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 17 2007, 10:50 AM~8808577
> *i got a brand new set of 4 ton mbq's for sale 85.00 :biggrin:
> *


Tim when is the candle light?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 17 2007, 10:50 AM~8808577
> *i got a brand new set of 4 ton mbq's for sale 85.00 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 17 2007, 10:55 AM~8808607
> *Tim when is the candle light?
> *


630 pm tuesday


----------



## himbone

I GOT 2 BRAND NEW PAIRS FOR 50 EACH BARELY BROKE IN


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 17 2007, 01:35 PM~8809895
> *630 pm tuesday
> *


OK so tomorrow .... What time is it over? Kids have soccer practice but i might just not take them to soccer .... I will let you know.... what time are you rolling out there?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8810056
> *I GOT 2 BRAND NEW PAIRS FOR 50 EACH BARELY BROKE IN
> *


i need a new set of 4 1/2 mbq's i just bought the 4 ton's at street low show , the show time 4 1/2s i put in on saturday are junk after one hop :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8810056
> *I GOT 2 BRAND NEW PAIRS FOR 50 EACH BARELY BROKE IN
> *


brand new - :dunno: - broke in


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

130 to 530 tuesday bbq at lake elizabeth in fremont near the kennedy section


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 17 2007, 05:11 PM~8811312
> *130 to 530 tuesday bbq at lake elizabeth in fremont near the kennedy section
> *


630 pm ballon release and a candle light vigil till they burn out


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 17 2007, 04:49 PM~8811175
> *brand new -  :dunno: - broke in
> *


IVE PRE COMPRESSED THEM :biggrin: THEY STILL LOOK BRAND NEW THOUGH NO SCRATCHES IN THE PAINT


----------



## himbone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363282


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 17 2007, 08:03 PM~8812802
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363282
> *


:0 * WHY ????? *


----------



## locs_650

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Everyone??? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 18 2007, 05:13 PM~8819263
> *Whats up Everyone??? :biggrin:
> *


picnic this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2007, 05:17 PM~8819286
> *picnic this weekend  :cheesy:
> *


I wont be able to make it!! I have a very special BBQ to go to for a friend of mine. BUt you can bet your sweet ass I will be at Sams that night :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 18 2007, 05:22 PM~8819313
> *I wont be able to make it!! I have a very special BBQ to go to for a friend of mine. BUt you can bet your sweet ass I will be at Sams that night :biggrin:
> *


i will be at sams for sure that night 2


----------



## Elwood

I got a freshly redone Hyphy 396 big block blown out to be a 427 wit 0 miles willing to trade for a small block running gear its the high perfomance block out of a 69 chevelle or $1,500 cash


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

pics


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 19 2007, 09:40 PM~8829176
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 20 2007, 09:29 AM~8832115
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 20 2007, 09:29 AM~8832115
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? How are things going?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 20 2007, 10:01 AM~8832347
> *What's going on bro? How are things going?
> *


Good, just trying to get may car finished. I should have that masking by next week, just waitin for Morm to hit me up. Its gonna be about 16" long, so everyone will know the name of your car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 20 2007, 12:21 PM~8833511
> *Good, just trying to get may car finished. I should have that masking by next week, just waitin for Morm to hit me up. Its gonna be about 16" long, so everyone will know the name of your car!!! :biggrin:
> *


AND THEN MY TAHOE? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 20 2007, 12:21 PM~8833511
> *Good, just trying to get may car finished. I should have that masking by next week, just waitin for Morm to hit me up. Its gonna be about 16" long, so everyone will know the name of your car!!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro .... Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

aLMOST MADE IT TO PAGE THREE!!!! HAD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE TOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

So is there going to be a Hop this year at Sam's for some $$$$$$? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 21 2007, 01:05 PM~8841780
> *So is there going to be a Hop this year at Sam's for some $$$$$$? :biggrin:
> *


Unfortunetely, I doubt it. I will be trying to get something together for the Annual Toy Drive. Its hard times for a lot of people


----------



## PICAZZO

Hustler on the Go is planning on Hopping
Expensive Taste :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 03:18 PM~8842701
> *Hustler on the Go is planning on Hopping
> Expensive Taste :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 21 2007, 03:54 PM~8842913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WHY ELSE WOULD HE BE ASKING?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

HOW MUCH CASH?????


----------



## PICAZZO

TIM CAN I EXPECT YOU TOMMORROW?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what time you startn the q


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 05:14 PM~8843340
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHY  ELSE WOULD HE BE ASKING?
> *


 :roflmao: 


You never know. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

would some one bring a hop to sams before the year is over?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 24 2007, 08:05 AM~8858097
> *would some one bring a hop to sams before the year is over?
> *


X2





Maybe we can have everyone that hops pay 10-20 bucks and the winner takes all?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 09:35 AM~8858543
> *X2
> Maybe we can have everyone that hops pay 10-20 bucks and the winner takes all?
> *


We can do that, what does everyone think about that!!!???


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 10:50 AM~8858989
> *We can do that, what does everyone think about that!!!???
> *


That sounds cool ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: lets find out how many people would be intresting in hopping :dunno:
Obviously Tim is since he brought up the idea :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 11:00 AM~8859030
> *:thumbsup: lets find out how many people would be intresting in hopping :dunno:
> Obviously Tim is since he brought up the idea :biggrin:
> *


hopefully more than what showed up for kos


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 21 2007, 01:05 PM~8841780
> *So is there going to be a Hop this year at Sam's for some $$$$$$? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

i sday wait till the toy drive, that way more cars will come out



> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 12:50 PM~8858989
> *We can do that, what does everyone think about that!!!???
> *


----------



## R0L0

SUP SAMS FAM................


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 24 2007, 05:34 PM~8861683
> *SUP SAMS FAM................
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 04:41 PM~8861716
> *:wave:
> *


sup eddie...... :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

damn that 63  ..... going to need a back doctor ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY+Sep 24 2007, 06:10 PM~8861982-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup eddie......  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: see your selling one of the caddys :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 09:56 AM~8866341
> *damn that 63   ..... going to need a back doctor ....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75

let me know when you guys are gonna have the next function at sams..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 25 2007, 10:55 AM~8866662
> *let me know when you guys are gonna have the next function at sams..
> *


this is the thing.............. we try and get together every saturday, but usually only 5 or 6 people show up if that. But here and there we will advertise a hop or something and we will get a good turnout... wish that it didnt take a hop to get people together  


but we will keep you informed homie


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 09:56 AM~8866341
> *damn that 63   ..... going to need a back doctor ....
> *


i put the springs in all by my self today :biggrin: i feel like some one stretched my arms out a foot :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 25 2007, 02:06 PM~8867920
> *i put the springs in all by my self today  :biggrin:  i feel like some one stretched my arms  out a foot :angry:
> *


You did :0 :0 :0 :0 .... so you took them out and reset them and got them back in again? Damn ... is it all good now or do you need help like what we did yesterday?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 02:37 PM~8868103
> *You did  :0  :0  :0  :0 .... so you took them out and reset them and got them back in again? Damn ... is it all good now or do you need help like what we did yesterday?
> *


hell NO i need a day of rest :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

two days of pain for 30 seconds of fun


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 25 2007, 05:28 PM~8869215
> *two days of pain for 30 seconds of fun
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 09:35 AM~8858543
> *X2
> Maybe we can have everyone that hops pay 10-20 bucks and the winner takes all?
> *


or have all the people who come to watch the hop pay 10-20


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 26 2007, 01:57 PM~8875129
> *or have all the people who come to watch the hop pay 10-20
> *


Yeah we tried that already, and only a few of us donated $$$$ plus its a public place how are we going to stop people from coming in if they don't pay :uh: Pinche Himmy :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF 13" TIRES FOR SALE?? I NEED A SET TO ROLLON UNTILL I CAN GET MY 5.20'S. HIT ME UP IF YOU DO. THANKS.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 26 2007, 03:02 PM~8875562
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF 13" TIRES FOR SALE?? I NEED A SET TO ROLLON UNTILL I CAN GET MY 5.20'S. HIT ME UP IF YOU DO. THANKS.
> *


i got 13" 5.20's


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2007, 03:29 PM~8875771
> *i got 13" 5.20's
> *


How Much???THats what I want anyway, I was going to see if someone had some cheapies to roll on til the Goodguys show and buy a set out there.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 26 2007, 03:31 PM~8875786
> *How Much???THats what I want anyway, I was going to see if someone had some cheapies to roll on til the Goodguys show and buy a set out there.
> *


When is the good guy's show???


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 04:08 PM~8876048
> *When is the good guy's show???
> *


November 10 and 11!!! :biggrin: cant wait, I love those shows.


----------



## PICAZZO

X2


----------



## dropped81

is anyone going saturday


----------



## CE 707

you guys should again like last month that shit was coo


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 26 2007, 10:31 PM~8878552
> *is anyone going saturday
> *


Not sure about this saturday .... there might be a few people .... i know allot of people are getting ready for the sunday shows/BBQ's ..... Did you take that tint off yet bro?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

got em all done :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 26 2007, 10:35 PM~8878584
> *you guys should again like last month that shit was coo
> *


its in the works


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 27 2007, 10:02 AM~8880926
> *got em all done  :biggrin:
> *


what did you end up doing?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

got dirty lost a quarter turn :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sup sideshow long time no see


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 27 2007, 03:47 PM~8883292
> *sup sideshow long time no see
> *


sIDESHOW WAS IN HERE?? WONDER IF HE GOT A CAR YET??? :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP TIM, ILL BE BY TONITE AFTER THE ELIOS SHOW!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 26 2007, 03:39 PM~8876208
> *November 10 and 11!!! :biggrin: cant wait, I love those shows.
> *


DID YOU GET MY P.M :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 27 2007, 04:04 PM~8883406
> *sIDESHOW WAS IN HERE?? WONDER IF HE GOT A CAR YET??? :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP TIM, ILL BE BY TONITE AFTER THE ELIOS SHOW!!!
> *


after i talked to you i forgot i had to go to work last nite didnt remember till like 9 oclock :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 27 2007, 05:20 PM~8883883
> *DID YOU GET MY P.M  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yes I did!!! I thought I replied, guess not, my bad. Thanks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 27 2007, 09:34 AM~8880720
> *Not sure about this saturday .... there might be a few people .... i know allot of people are getting ready for the sunday shows/BBQ's ..... Did you take that tint off yet bro?
> *


not yet man tomorrow im gonna work on it i gotta tighten up some clamps under the car to


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## sideshow60

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Sep 28 2007, 09:45 AM~8888568
> *:wave:
> *


q-vo


----------



## PICAZZO

200 post away.....................


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 28 2007, 12:27 PM~8889742
> *200 post away.....................
> *


post whore


----------



## lowriv1972

NEW SHOES!!!!! GOTTA LOVE 5.20'S
















THANKS TIM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2007, 10:49 AM~8894917
> *NEW SHOES!!!!! GOTTA LOVE 5.20'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TIM!!! :biggrin:
> *


thoes are sick shane


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 29 2007, 10:49 AM~8894918
> *thoes are sick shane
> *


The wheels arent perfect, but good enough to roll on!!!! I love 72 spoke D's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

thats gangsta !!!!!!



























so how much for the wheels that were on the car before?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2007, 02:52 PM~8895830
> *thats gangsta !!!!!!
> so how much for the wheels that were on the car before?
> *


Im asking $750.00 for all 5 wheels and tires, remingtons!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2007, 03:08 PM~8895920
> *Im asking $750.00 for all 5 wheels and tires, remingtons!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




5 WHEELS WHAT ARE THEY?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2007, 03:09 PM~8895926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 5 WHEELS WHAT ARE THEY?
> *


Triple gold Daytons, one has a wobble but the fith one is good, just to need to swap tires, then there is still a good one for a fifth wheel!!!


----------



## R0L0

is anyone hitting sams tonight?????


----------



## R0L0

at SAMs guess no ones comming......


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 29 2007, 07:29 PM~8897144
> *at SAMs guess no ones comming......
> *


i'll be there.


----------



## R0L0

seen two cars pass by..........


----------



## R0L0

see you in a little bit Wayne.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 29 2007, 09:33 PM~8897165
> *i'll be there.
> *


i was there in my lincoln with my homie in his bomb truck...we where the only ones there 4 an hour


----------



## dropped81

i was going out there from hayward but i dont know were its at so once i hit 143rd i flipped it and came home maybe next time


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 30 2007, 03:06 AM~8898910
> *i was going out there from hayward but i dont know were its at so once i hit 143rd i flipped it and came home maybe next time
> *


i would say u should of called me but my phone was dead all day and no charger


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 30 2007, 01:06 AM~8898910
> *i was going out there from hayward but i dont know were its at so once i hit 143rd i flipped it and came home maybe next time
> *


its on hesperian blvd... from hayward its on the left just after you pass kennedy park next to the car wash.  

we were out there for a while but left about 8:30.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 30 2007, 03:34 AM~8898977
> *its on hesperian blvd... from hayward its on the left just after you pass kennedy park next to the car wash.
> 
> we were out there for a while but left about 8:30.
> *


we must of just missed each other...


----------



## R0L0

yup we left at 830....


----------



## R0L0

just wondering if there is anyone not going to vegas or the low vintage car show next weekend??????it is my god daughters quince and i need a few more cars to be in the caravan. It is at 2:00 next saturday pm me for all info if you can help me out.. I will fill your tank up with gas and free food :biggrin: we hav 8 couples and only two cars so far, mine and tony's (925eastbayrider) and im hoping my boy BIG WAYNE is gonna come though for me...  thank you in advance to any that can help out... Oh and sorry for the short notice
Rolo


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 30 2007, 10:02 AM~8899716
> *just wondering if there is anyone not going to vegas or the low vintage car show next weekend??????it is my god daughters quince and i need a few more cars to be in the caravan. It is at 2:00 next saturday pm me for all info if you can help me out.. I will fill your tank up with gas and free food :biggrin: we hav 8 couples and only two cars so far, mine and tony's (925eastbayrider) and im hoping my boy BIG WAYNE is gonna come though for me...  thank you in advance to any that can help out... Oh and sorry for the short notice
> Rolo
> *



where, is it the same day as the low V show...of not i can help u out..we used my homies bomb truck also in a couple of weddings and quince's...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 30 2007, 07:06 AM~8899722
> *where, is it the same day as the low V show...of not i can help u out..we used my homies bomb truck also in a couple of weddings and quince's...
> *


Good looking out homie but it is the same day as low vintage show... Oct. 6th
Rolo :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 30 2007, 10:11 AM~8899732
> *Good looking out homie but it is the same day as low vintage show... Oct. 6th
> Rolo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 30 2007, 07:12 AM~8899737
> *
> *


Well if your plans change lmk


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 30 2007, 01:26 AM~8898947
> *i would say u should of called me but my phone was dead all day and no charger
> *


yeah i tried calling you didnt answer so i tried to find it anyways


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 30 2007, 01:34 AM~8898977
> *its on hesperian blvd... from hayward its on the left just after you pass kennedy park next to the car wash.
> 
> we were out there for a while but left about 8:30.
> *


damn i thought it was on east 14th


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 30 2007, 08:49 AM~8900137
> *damn i thought it was on east 14th
> *


NA BRO ITS ON HESPARIAN.... NEXT TO THE CAR WASH .....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 30 2007, 09:59 AM~8900186
> *NA BRO ITS ON HESPARIAN.... NEXT TO THE CAR WASH .....
> *


damn next time then


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 30 2007, 09:00 AM~8900190
> *damn next time then
> *


FO SHO HOMIE......


----------



## eastbay_drop

there is one on east 14th, but that aint the right one


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 29 2007, 07:29 PM~8897144
> *at SAMs guess no ones comming......
> *


You have a sidekick too?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 30 2007, 07:42 PM~8903159
> *there is one on east 14th, but that aint the right one
> *


Damn u already home :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 06:47 PM~8903206
> *You have a sidekick too?
> *


Na I got an iPhone :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 30 2007, 08:02 PM~8903321
> *Na I got an iPhone  :biggrin:
> *


lucky :0







Where is the Quince bro?


----------



## R0L0

church in San leandro and hall in Hayward....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

still chippin :angry:


----------



## R0L0

anyone wanna ride in the quince???????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Sep 30 2007, 07:02 AM~8899716
> *just wondering if there is anyone not going to vegas or the low vintage car show next weekend??????it is my god daughters quince and i need a few more cars to be in the caravan. It is at 2:00 next saturday pm me for all info if you can help me out.. I will fill your tank up with gas and free food :biggrin: we hav 8 couples and only two cars so far, mine and tony's (925eastbayrider) and im hoping my boy BIG WAYNE is gonna come though for me...  thank you in advance to any that can help out... Oh and sorry for the short notice
> Rolo
> *


 *FREE FOOD *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

i will ask some of my buddies see if they are intrested bro.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2007, 09:16 AM~8907160
> *i will ask some of my buddies see if they are intrested bro.
> *


right on homie good lookin out......


----------



## locs_650




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2007, 08:02 AM~8906116
> *still chippin :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine to :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

if anyone is looking for a canadian frame hit me up.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2007, 07:38 AM~8914440
> *if anyone is looking for a canadian frame hit me up.
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2007, 07:38 AM~8914440
> *if anyone is looking for a canadian frame hit me up.
> *


are you going to charge me double :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i need a rear end too


----------



## PICAZZO

good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 08:42 AM~8914791
> *i need a rear end too
> *


got one of them too 500 or best offer for the frame and 250 for the rear end


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2007, 08:02 AM~8906116
> *still chippin :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pay a good Visit to The (702) LOL they would get that shit to hit bumper in no time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 2 2007, 04:40 PM~8918224
> *Pay a good Visit to The (702) LOL they would get that shit to hit bumper in no time
> *


its hittin bumper  just working on a higher hop i know what to do its just getting it done its gaining on the big dawgs little at a time :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 05:09 PM~8918436
> *its hittin bumper   just working on a higher hop  i know what to do its just getting it done its gaining on the big dawgs little at a time  :biggrin:
> *


it puts a smile on my face to hear that hope you be tearing shit up where u live reppin BLack Magic 2 da fullest LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 2 2007, 06:47 PM~8919071
> *it puts a smile on my face to hear that hope you be tearing shit up where u live reppin BLack Magic 2 da fullest  LOL
> *


its my pumps they need a new frame  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I expect SAMs to be Crackin' this saturday right???????????


----------



## Nasty

this saturday huh??

hmmmm what is ol nasty boy doing this saturday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 3 2007, 12:06 PM~8924502
> *this saturday huh??
> 
> hmmmm what is ol nasty boy doing this saturday
> *


Going to the car show at Cal State and then to Sams for a burger and hang out .... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 12:19 PM~8924620
> *Going to the car show at Cal State and then to Sams for a burger and hang out ....  :biggrin:
> *


quince in the day then sams at night boy its gonna be cracking


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 11:19 AM~8924620
> *Going to the car show at Cal State and then to Sams for a burger and hang out ....  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah i dont know if ill make the show, i have to watch my nephew but sams sounds like a plan


----------



## dropped81

ill go out there saturday i ate there yesterday for 
the first time its pretty bomb


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

we might make a special appearance


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: wuz up everybody.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 3 2007, 05:24 PM~8926686
> *:wave:  :wave: wuz up everybody.
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

we will be there on saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Oct 3 2007, 03:32 PM~8926084-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah i dont know if ill make the show, i have to watch my nephew but sams sounds like a plan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will hope you make it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 03:53 PM~8926177
> *ill go out there saturday i ate there yesterday for
> the first time its pretty bomb
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41chev_@Oct 3 2007, 04:48 PM~8926501
> *we might make a special appearance
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Hello Wayne :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 21 2006, 10:47 AM~4673428
> *this is what we got in reno, it looks dead in the pic but thats cause were always the frirst dudes to roll up at about 8:30
> ttt for the bay dudes
> *


man i rolled up there that night i think you took this picture i was with the dude in the fwd cutty


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2007, 06:06 PM~8926956
> *we will be there on saturday. :biggrin:
> *


You heading out to the show?


----------



## R0L0

I WILL BE AT SAMS FOR SURE AFTER THE QUINCE............... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8924683
> *quince in the day then sams at night boy its gonna be cracking
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE. THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE QUINCE.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

I am now selling the 13x7 tripple gold d's and 520's. I know I know, I just got them, but the 520's will be ruined on my car. So if anyone is interested, hit me up. I want to get what I got into them, $900. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2007, 06:48 PM~8927610
> *I am now selling the 13x7 tripple gold d's and 520's. I know I know, I just got them, but the 520's will be ruined on my car. So if anyone is interested, hit me up. I want to get what I got into them, $900. Let me know, thanks.
> *


WHAT UP SHANE YOU GOT A PIC OF THEM?????
ROLO :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Oct 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8927648
> *WHAT UP SHANE YOU GOT A PIC OF THEM?????
> ROLO :biggrin:
> *


check page 217, i think, i posted on here the other day :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

DID YOU FINISH LIFTING THE REAR OF THE RIVI?????????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2007, 07:48 PM~8927610
> *I am now selling the 13x7 tripple gold d's and 520's. I know I know, I just got them, but the 520's will be ruined on my car. So if anyone is interested, hit me up. I want to get what I got into them, $900. Let me know, thanks.
> *


then put 155's and keep rolling


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Goodmorning everyone


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 05:06 PM~8926959
> *I wouldn't hold my breath
> But I will hope you make it out
> :yes:
> :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2007, 07:48 PM~8927610
> *I am now selling the 13x7 tripple gold d's and 520's. I know I know, I just got them, but the 520's will be ruined on my car. So if anyone is interested, hit me up. I want to get what I got into them, $900. Let me know, thanks.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 4 2007, 09:47 AM~8930469
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I have the stencil, it came out perfect. Wanna do it next week?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2007, 10:20 AM~8930749
> *I have the stencil, it came out perfect. Wanna do it next week??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good bro .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 06:02 PM~8926935
> *What's going on bro?
> *


wuz up Locs, how everything going. Been busy haven't hit any these shows lately. :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8932539
> *wuz up Locs, how everything going.  Been busy haven't hit any these shows lately.  :angry:
> *


Are you going to hit any more this season or are you done till next season? I am hitting up two more and then it is time to starting working on new things for Hennessy :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8932729
> *Are you going to hit any more this season or are you done till next season? I am hitting up two more and then it is time to starting working on new things for Hennessy  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up everyone?!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8933429
> *Whats up everyone?!!
> *


What it do...... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Good Morning to all, and to all a great Friday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2007, 05:00 PM~8933429
> *Whats up everyone?!!
> *


whats crackin?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 5 2007, 09:46 AM~8938065
> *whats crackin?????
> *


jUST aNOTHER dAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

* UPDATE *
Ok so I was on the phone yesterday with the Lt. Of the Park Police Department East Bay....... I should start off with saying he was real professional in the way he handled our conversation although I do not agree with most of the statements he made..... Basicially he said that we were asked to leave the premises due to "illegal Organized gathering" I asked to define "illegal" gathering vs a "legal" gathering and pretty much he said that since we all share a common intrest "LOWRIDERS" that it falls into the catagory of an organized gathering, I explained to him that there was as much organization put into this gathering as any birthday or graduation BBQ but he kept reffering to it being an "event" due to it being a gathering of people that share a common intrest......

I informed him that from our prospective we do not feel as though we broke any rules because there was no alcohol, no music let alone amplified music, no reports of violence, and I even asked him to review the report which he did and responded " you are correct non of those things were listed" so once again I asked him what law or public park rule did we break to be asked to leave the property? He said the rule of an illegal organized event, I tried explaining that a birthday party requires some sort of organization as does a graduation everything in one way or another can be considered an organized gathering..... 
His advice to us was to get a permit next time we decide to have a gathering, and that way we would avoid the same situation. Apparently the police was called in by park staff (the booth employee the same people that took our money to get into the park) and it is their job to respond. I told them we were not upset that the police was present, but the fact that we were asked was a concern and a form of harrassment......
I asked to see if we could hold a meeting between a few of us and their police to get to the bottom of the situation and come to an agreement for further gatherings and he said "it would take too much time" so I asked to file a complaint against the officers that were assigned to us. So now I have a file being processed as a civil complaint against the police deparment and an investigator will be assigned to the the case...........

He also stated that with the graffiti and "possible tree accident" it was enough to ask us to leave on probable cause.... I explained to him that they didn't even investigate the incident, and that there was no questioning the other parties, but they said we were the closest to the restrooms...... I SUGGEST A FEW OF US FILE A COMPLAINT TOWARDS THE OFFICERS BECAUSE IT WAS HARRASSMENT REGARDLESS AND THERE IS POWER IN NUMBERS, THEY DON'T EXPECT US TO LOWRIDERS TO STAND UP AGAINST THIS TYPE OF HARRASSMENT..... 

Maybe we can discuss this at the Low Vintage Show or at Sams everyone that was present get at me and lets make a point (professionally) because they expect us to live up to a thug reputation if anyone wants the phone number or adress please contact me.....


He also said it was our choice and agreement to leave the park, I asked what would have been the alternative to us not leaving and they responded possible arrest therefore I explained to him then in reality that's not a freedom choice......


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 5 2007, 10:04 AM~8938169
> *jUST aNOTHER dAY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


But at least it is FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 11:31 AM~8938552
> * UPDATE
> Ok so I was on the phone yesterday with the Lt. Of the Park Police Department East Bay....... I should start off with saying he was real professional in the way he handled our conversation although I do not agree with most of the statements he made..... Basicially he said that we were asked to leave the premises due to "illegal Organized gathering" I asked to define "illegal" gathering vs a "legal" gathering and pretty much he said that since we all share a common intrest "LOWRIDERS" that it falls into the catagory of an organized gathering, I explained to him that there was as much organization put into this gathering as any birthday or graduation BBQ but he kept reffering to it being an "event" due to it being a gathering of people that share a common intrest......
> 
> I informed him that from our prospective we do not feel as though we broke any rules because there was no alcohol, no music let alone amplified music, no reports of violence, and I even asked him to review the report which he did and responded " you are correct non of those things were listed" so once again I asked him what law or public park rule did we break to be asked to leave the property? He said the rule of an illegal organized event, I tried explaining that a birthday party requires some sort of organization as does a graduation everything in one way or another can be considered an organized gathering.....
> His advice to us was to get a permit next time we decide to have a gathering, and that way we would avoid the same situation. Apparently the police was called in by park staff (the booth employee the same people that took our money to get into the park) and it is their job to respond. I told them we were not upset that the police was present, but the fact that we were asked was a concern and a form of harrassment......
> I asked to see if we could hold a meeting between a few of us and their police to get to the bottom of the situation and come to an agreement for further gatherings and he said "it would take too much time" so I asked to file a complaint against the officers that were assigned to us. So now I have a file being processed as a civil complaint against the police deparment and an investigator will be assigned to the the case...........
> 
> He also stated that with the graffiti and "possible tree accident" it was enough to ask us to leave on probable cause.... I explained to him that they didn't even investigate the incident, and that there was no questioning the other parties, but they said we were the closest to the restrooms...... I SUGGEST A FEW OF US FILE A COMPLAINT TOWARDS THE OFFICERS BECAUSE IT WAS HARRASSMENT REGARDLESS AND THERE IS POWER IN NUMBERS, THEY DON'T EXPECT US TO LOWRIDERS TO STAND UP AGAINST THIS TYPE OF HARRASSMENT.....
> 
> Maybe we can discuss this at the Low Vintage Show or at Sams everyone that was present get at me and lets make a point (professionally) because they expect us to live up to a thug reputation if anyone wants the phone number or adress please contact me.....
> He also said it was our choice and agreement to leave the park, I asked what would have been the alternative to us not leaving and they responded possible arrest therefore I explained to him then in reality that's not a freedom choice......
> 
> *


Sounds good to me, He has a point with the permit thing, everytime I threw our "gatherings" at the Hall or park in Castro Valley I had to pay for a permitt since it was a Planned event. I think next time we just need to get the permit and shove it in thier face!!!! Cant say shit then, and when we get to the park we have the park ranger walk the premises andbathrooms and verify that all is in order and that will cover our asses from them saying we did anything to damage the park and facilities :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8938809
> *Sounds good to me, He has a point with the permit thing, everytime I threw our "gatherings" at the Hall or park in Castro Valley I had to pay for a permitt since it was a Planned event. I think next time we just need to get the permit and shove it in thier face!!!! Cant say shit then, and when we get to the park we have the park ranger walk the premises andbathrooms and verify that all is in order and that will cover our asses from them saying we did anything to damage the park and facilities :biggrin:
> *


I agree with you, but a public park where they have BBQ pits shouldn't require a permit, at least not for the size of our party, it was not an event they can not proof it was an event, just like if you and your entire family would have been BBQ and the fact that we all had a similar intrest? Wtf is that......

I say we give em something to work on, not like they have much on their plate anyways they need to have an actual LAW THAT WE BROKE not well we were trying to prevent something from happening, if they were there because of supposed tree that was hit how come they were not looking for that? I still say Harrassment and discrimination towards Lows, all I'm saying is if we have enough pressure put on them maybe they will realize that we can be civil and that we also know our rights.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 12:36 PM~8938910
> *I agree with you, but a public park where they have BBQ pits shouldn't require a permit, at least not for the size of our party, it was not an event they can not proof it was an event, just like if you and your entire family would have been BBQ and the fact that we all had a similar intrest? Wtf is that......
> 
> I say we give em something to work on, not like they have much on their plate anyways they need to have an actual LAW THAT WE BROKE not well we were trying to prevent something from happening, if they were there because of supposed tree that was hit how come they were not looking for that? I still say Harrassment and discrimination towards Lows, all I'm saying is if we have enough pressure put on them maybe they will realize that we can be civil and that we also know our rights.
> *


I agree, but sometimes you may want to not push the "Law Enforcment" to hard because if you upset them, they will seriously retaliate in any way they can. The unfortunate thing is, we should live in a fair and just world, but the reality is we dont. There is no one who hates cops more than my Dad and when I was telling him about what happened to you guys he was pissed. But at teh same time he says we have to play the "Game" and make sure we dont piss them off. I think filing a complaint wont hurt anything, but no laywers and lawsuits. Just my .02 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

FUCK DA COPS


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dropped81

it was pretty cool at sams today 
ey regal king im gonna try to get those from you like on wednesday bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8945633
> *it was pretty cool at sams today
> ey regal king im gonna try to get those from you like on wednesday bro
> *


any pics?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 6 2007, 09:45 PM~8945639
> *any pics?
> *


Sam's was actually pretty freakin' packed today, mostly everyone from the Low Vintage show went out and kicked it at Sam's







I will post pictures tommorrow for everyone to see, hopefully we can get this movement strong again........


CE707 I heard you and a few riders were out there representing in the 707 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 12:53 AM~8946279
> *Sam's was actually pretty freakin' packed today, mostly everyone from the Low Vintage show went out and kicked it at Sam's
> I will post pictures tommorrow for everyone to see, hopefully we can get this movement strong again........
> CE707 I heard you and a few riders were out there representing in the 707 :thumbsup:
> *


yeah and I got more for sams let me know and I got more to come I throw that together if 15 minutes


----------



## PICAZZO

LARRY'S RIDE AT SAM'S YESTERDAY AFTER THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW..... 
(he is also looking to sell his car $5,500 obo or a trade for a 50's caddy, chevy, or buick)


----------



## PICAZZO

*DROPPED81*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

**ON A SERIOUS NOTE ONE OF THE MEMBERS FROM BAY AREA BOSSES C.C. IS TRYING TO RAISE SOME MONEY BECAUSE HIS FATHER HAS CANCER AND THEY ARE REALLY FINANCIALLY UNSTABLE AT THIS TIME.... THIS ART WORK HERE ARE PAINTINGS THAT HIS FATHER HAS MADE HIMSELF !!! AT TIMES WHEN HE IS FEELING BETTER THIS IS HOW HE SPENDS HIS FREE TIME... HE EVEN TOLD ME THAT HE CAN PAINT ANYTHING YOU WANT ON A CANVAS SUCH AS THIS JUST BRING HIM A BIG ENOUGH PICTURE SO HE CAN SEE IT.... THERE WILL ALSO BE A CARSWASH COMING UP REAL SOON HOSTED BY THE BAY AREA BOSSES TO RAISE MONEY.... THANKS AND LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS ABLE TO HELP......*


----------



## R0L0

ME AND TONY HIT SAMS LAST NIGHT AFTER THE QUINCE BUT EVERONE WAS GONE ALREADY


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

thanks for the pic of my ride bro


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## enrique650

more pic's. :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## enrique650

WUZ UP DROPPED 81
AND WUZ GOOD REGALKING


----------



## enrique650

:biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

were was shane


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8947389
> *were was shane
> *


when you left he pulled up into your spot.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 7 2007, 11:40 AM~8947372
> *WUZ UP DROPPED 81
> AND WUZ GOOD REGALKING
> *


:wave:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 11:52 AM~8947426
> *:wave:
> *



WATS CRAKIN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8947634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

looked like a good time I wish the scene was like that here


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 7 2007, 11:40 AM~8947372
> *WUZ UP DROPPED 81
> AND WUZ GOOD REGALKING
> *


 :wave: 
ey wut happened to that regal you had you dont be smashing it


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 7 2007, 02:36 PM~8948032
> *:wave:
> ey wut happened to that regal you had you dont be smashing it
> *


IT WILL BE OUT THERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 7 2007, 03:01 PM~8948102
> *IT WILL BE OUT THERE SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:yes:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 05:43 PM~8948622
> *:yes:
> *


aint that rite regalking


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 7 2007, 05:45 PM~8948627
> *aint that rite regalking
> *


Sure is.... Single Pumps watch out :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 06:51 PM~8948966
> *Sure is.... Single Pumps watch out :0
> *


 do tell :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i missed it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

but i got this now
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8949338
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 08:52 PM~8949729
> *
> *


 :biggrin: share


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8945633
> *it was pretty cool at sams today
> ey regal king im gonna try to get those from you like on wednesday bro
> *


Cool kickin it with you bro .....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 7 2007, 09:38 PM~8950040
> *Cool kickin it with you bro .....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 01:48 PM~8947845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 01:07 PM~8947689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

probably tuesday afternoon , eddie


----------



## PICAZZO

Any time Locs


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 06:51 PM~8948966
> *Sure is.... Single Pumps watch out :0
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 7 2007, 08:01 PM~8949399
> *but i got this now
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 06:51 PM~8948966
> *Sure is.... Single Pumps watch out :0
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Good Morning Sam's club :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 06:51 PM~8948966
> *Sure is.... Single Pumps watch out :0
> *


all ways nic to see a new one doin it


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8947089
> *ME AND TONY HIT SAMS LAST NIGHT AFTER THE QUINCE BUT EVERONE WAS GONE ALREADY
> *


wE SAW YOU ROLL BY!!!! wONDERING WHY YOU DIDNT STOP. iT WAS JUST A FEW OF US.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 01:07 PM~8947689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look, an empty canvas!!!!! Not for Long!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Locs, I didnt make it back in time to go to Buhpinders yesterday and I had no reception in Mountain House. If you want hit me up tonite and we can go talk to him.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 8 2007, 09:39 AM~8952118
> *Look, an empty canvas!!!!! Not for Long!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Locs, I didnt make it back in time to go to Buhpinders yesterday and I had no reception in Mountain House. If you want hit me up tonite and we can go talk to him.
> *


Sounds good bro ... thanks ... i know it is last minute but the weather is not going to be nice for long and if we can help out a member and his family in these hard times sooner than later .... thanks again ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

WHAT IT DO SAMS FAM........... :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 8 2007, 03:26 PM~8954144
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:
> *


gracias amigo :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Oct 8 2007, 07:23 PM~8955697-->
> 
> 
> 
> **ON A SERIOUS NOTE ONE OF THE MEMBERS FROM BAY AREA BOSSES C.C. IS TRYING TO RAISE SOME MONEY BECAUSE HIS FATHER HAS CANCER AND THEY ARE REALLY FINANCIALLY UNSTABLE AT THIS TIME.... THIS ART WORK HERE ARE PAINTINGS THAT HIS FATHER HAS MADE HIMSELF !!! AT TIMES WHEN HE IS FEELING BETTER THIS IS HOW HE SPENDS HIS FREE TIME... HE EVEN TOLD ME THAT HE CAN PAINT ANYTHING YOU WANT ON A CANVAS SUCH AS THIS JUST BRING HIM A BIG ENOUGH PICTURE SO HE CAN SEE IT.... THERE WILL ALSO BE A CARSWASH COMING UP REAL SOON HOSTED BY THE BAY AREA BOSSES TO RAISE MONEY.... THANKS AND LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS ABLE TO HELP......
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Regal [email protected] 8 2007, 07:24 PM~8955716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Oct 8 2007, 07:25 PM~8955733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 8 2007, 08:15 AM~8951966
> *wE SAW YOU ROLL BY!!!! wONDERING WHY YOU DIDNT STOP. iT WAS JUST A FEW OF US.
> *


Dawg I was beat from the quince and had a long drive back to Tracy... I will be out this weekend for sure... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2007, 11:08 AM~8947251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*MAN I LOVE THAT RIDE STRIAGHT OG.*


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 8 2007, 07:33 AM~8951571
> *all ways nic to see a new one doin it
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

mine is broken :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

but the top looks dam good


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S CRACKIN REGAL YOU GO TO SIN CITY THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## Eddie-Money

* Eddie, 510sixone, enrique650, Regal King, lowriv1972*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 8 2007, 09:21 PM~8956744
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN REGAL YOU GO TO SIN CITY THIS WEEKEND
> *


:uh: your kidding right? :scrutinize:
















:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 8 2007, 09:22 PM~8956757
> * Eddie, 510sixone, enrique650, Regal King, lowriv1972
> *


Whats up everyone??? :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Oct 7 2007, 10:19 PM~8950635
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

cant wait to see mine like that


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

jake broke it :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 8 2007, 09:29 PM~8956823
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
the regals next after my monte :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

YOUR WHAT?


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 8 2007, 09:31 PM~8956841
> *jake broke it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

the regals after the hood :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 8 2007, 09:33 PM~8956852
> *the regals after the hood  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
let me kno when


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

the hopper and the police came said no working on the car in the street ,,, :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

we was hoppin not workin on it big dummys old folk's dont know whats up! prolly gave the old lady a heart attack


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 8 2007, 09:39 PM~8956893
> *we was hoppin  not workin on it  big dummys  old folk's dont know whats up! prolly gave the old lady a heart attack
> *


When was this?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 8 2007, 07:28 PM~8955764
> **ON A SERIOUS NOTE ONE OF THE MEMBERS FROM BAY AREA BOSSES C.C. IS TRYING TO RAISE SOME MONEY BECAUSE HIS FATHER HAS CANCER AND THEY ARE REALLY FINANCIALLY UNSTABLE AT THIS TIME.... THIS ART WORK HERE ARE PAINTINGS THAT HIS FATHER HAS MADE HIMSELF !!! AT TIMES WHEN HE IS FEELING BETTER THIS IS HOW HE SPENDS HIS FREE TIME... HE EVEN TOLD ME THAT HE CAN PAINT ANYTHING YOU WANT ON A CANVAS SUCH AS THIS JUST BRING HIM A BIG ENOUGH PICTURE SO HE CAN SEE IT.... THERE WILL ALSO BE A CARSWASH COMING UP REAL SOON HOSTED BY THE BAY AREA BOSSES TO RAISE MONEY.... THANKS AND LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS ABLE TO HELP......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro .... i will let you know as soon as i know something.... should know tonight if we are going to be able to throw a car wash ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2007, 09:47 AM~8959634
> *Thanks bro .... i will let you know as soon as i know something.... should know tonight if we are going to be able to throw a car wash ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2007, 09:43 AM~8959598
> *When was this?
> *


last night they didnt catch us it was after we put away


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 8 2007, 08:33 PM~8956852
> *the regals after the hood  :biggrin:
> *


DONT HATE *****


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 8 2007, 08:31 PM~8956841
> *jake broke it  :biggrin:
> *


GOT PICS IF NOT I DONT BELIVE IT


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up Sam's people. :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 9 2007, 06:33 PM~8964398
> *wuz up Sam's people. :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2007, 09:47 AM~8959634
> *Thanks bro .... i will let you know as soon as i know something.... should know tonight if we are going to be able to throw a car wash ....
> *


  let me know bro..ill take a dip out there too and support.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 12:02 AM~8966731
> * let me know bro..ill take a dip out there too and support.
> *


Thanks bro .... we should know by tonight ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 9 2007, 06:30 PM~8963665
> *GOT PICS IF NOT I DONT BELIVE IT
> *


I still got that video :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 9 2007, 07:33 PM~8964398
> *wuz up Sam's people. :wave:  :wave:
> *


 COME OUT TO SAMS AND FIND OUT :angry:















:biggrin: MAN WHY YOU DISSAPPEAR ON US LIKE THAT BRO?


----------



## CHELADAS75

why is the food there soo fucking expesive?? lol 34 dollars to feed myself and 2 other people! thats nuts!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 AM~8968631
> *why is the food there soo fucking expesive?? lol 34 dollars to feed myself and 2 other people! thats nuts!
> *


Where at Sam's?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 AM~8968631
> *why is the food there soo fucking expesive?? lol 34 dollars to feed myself and 2 other people! thats nuts!
> *


Honestly, he does only buy premium meats. I know, I know, its still expensive, but its damn good!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 10 2007, 12:56 PM~8969778
> *Honestly, he does only buy premium meats. I know, I know, its still expensive, but its damn good!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8970008
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


No info yet bro? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2007, 02:16 PM~8970338
> *No info yet bro? :dunno:
> *


No Shane and I are going to know by this evening if it is a go or wait till another day


----------



## enrique650

hey regalking and locs 650 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8970494
> *hey regalking and locs 650 :wave:
> *


:wave: Drop Out


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8970494
> *hey regalking and locs 650 :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? How are things?


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8970935
> *:wave: Drop Out
> *



BRO BE NICE PLEASE :uh:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 10 2007, 04:35 PM~8971325
> *What's going on bro? How are things?
> *



ALRIGHT TRYING TO GET MY CAR DONE SOON SO I CAN GET IT OUT THERE TO SAM'S :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2007, 09:34 AM~8968323
> * COME OUT TO SAMS AND FIND OUT :angry:
> :biggrin: MAN WHY YOU DISSAPPEAR ON US LIKE THAT BRO?
> *



Just call me Kris Angel. :cheesy: 



So wuz up with the hop, any word.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 AM~8968631
> *why is the food there soo fucking expesive?? lol 34 dollars to feed myself and 2 other people! thats nuts!
> *



But was it worth it? :biggrin: Did you try the shakes. WOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 10 2007, 06:24 PM~8972148
> *ALRIGHT TRYING TO GET MY CAR DONE SOON SO I CAN GET IT OUT THERE TO SAM'S  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 10 2007, 06:47 PM~8972330
> *Just call me Kris Angel. :cheesy:
> So wuz up with the hop, any word.
> *


What ya gunna hop?


----------



## THA LIFE

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 08:25 PM~8973242
> *GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT...
> 
> SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO
> 
> HARD IN DA PAINT
> 979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
> COMPTON , CA 90220
> HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5
> *


I got ya' big Homie, next summer Imma connect with ya and we can get some exposure from the Bay on that HARD IN DA PAINT ................


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 10 2007, 06:24 PM~8972148
> *ALRIGHT TRYING TO GET MY CAR DONE SOON SO I CAN GET IT OUT THERE TO SAM'S  :biggrin:
> *


Keep up the work bro .... It will get there in due time .....


----------



## R0L0

:wave:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 11 2007, 09:09 AM~8976557
> *Keep up the work bro .... It will get there in due time .....
> *



yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 10 2007, 06:49 PM~8972355
> *But was it worth it? :biggrin:  Did you try the shakes. WOW!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the food was good! but still a little too high  didnt try the shakes tho..


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

any shows in the bay this weekend wut about sams


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 01:25 PM~8978258
> *any shows in the bay this weekend wut about sams
> *



X2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 01:25 PM~8978258
> *any shows in the bay this weekend wut about sams
> *


there is a show out in sacramento


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 01:55 PM~8978516
> *there is a show out in sacramento
> *


i dont know about that


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 02:24 PM~8978773
> *i dont know about that
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 02:24 PM~8978773
> *i dont know about that
> *


Come on now it aint that far


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 02:41 PM~8978917
> *Come on now it aint that far
> *


i might go well see what happens when is it saturday or sunday


----------



## PICAZZO

Sunday.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 02:24 PM~8978773
> *i dont know about that
> *


Lets roll i am rolling out there early in the morning .... you want to roll out there hit me up ....


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 03:18 PM~8979242
> *Sunday.
> *


 are you goin eddie? 



to sac on sunday?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POPEYE_NWK, eastbay_60



whats sup jr :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Who is going to Samuel's this saturday?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 05:09 PM~8980171
> *Who is going to Samuel's this saturday?
> *


i might go depends on if my voice comes back


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 05:23 PM~8980290
> *i might go depends on if my voice comes back
> *


Don't need your voice to look at rides :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 06:00 PM~8980663
> *Don't need your voice to look at rides :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 11 2007, 06:21 PM~8980838
> *:roflmao:
> *


Que Onda compa :wave: will we see you on saturday? :dunno:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 11 2007, 04:49 PM~8980011
> *are you goin eddie?
> to sac on sunday?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 11 2007, 04:49 PM~8980011
> *are you goin eddie?
> to sac on sunday?
> *


:yes:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 06:00 PM~8980663
> *Don't need your voice to look at rides :biggrin:
> *


true true :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

does anyone have a lead mallet for sale i went to the spot they didnt have none i need tighten my rims before they fly off


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 06:50 PM~8981027
> *true true  :biggrin:
> *


Stop looking for excuses and just Roll......


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 07:00 PM~8981118
> *Stop looking for excuses and just Roll......
> 
> 
> *


ill be out there you got a lead hammer bro cuz i need to tighten my rims


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 05:09 PM~8980171
> *Who is going to Samuel's this saturday?
> *


I should be there as long as this cold goes away!!! I hate being sick, been off all day and just now got online :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 07:06 PM~8981161
> *ill be out there you got a lead hammer bro cuz i need to tighten my rims
> *


Enrique650 has one bro you can ask him :yes: I'm sure he will hook you up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 07:06 PM~8981161
> *ill be out there you got a lead hammer bro cuz i need to tighten my rims
> *


if you need to use one you can come by and use mine.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 11 2007, 08:16 PM~8981871
> *if you need to use one you can come by and use mine.
> *


you gonna be at sams


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 08:19 PM~8981912
> *you gonna be at sams
> *


yea i live close by.... i'll pm you.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8982063
> *yea i live close by.... i'll pm you.
> *


pm sent


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 11 2007, 06:59 PM~8980088
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POPEYE_NWK, eastbay_60
> whats sup jr :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8981055
> *does anyone have a lead mallet for sale i went to the spot they didnt have none i need tighten my rims before they fly off
> *


Hit me up tomorrow after work and you can use mine just to make sure your rims don't fall off


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 11 2007, 09:06 PM~8981161
> *ill be out there you got a lead hammer bro cuz i need to tighten my rims
> *


i got 3 hammers about half way gone..hit me up sammy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have an extra hammer some where in the garage a few minutes of cleaning the garage we i meen you can find it :biggrin: and the garage will finally be clean :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 12 2007, 09:38 AM~8985112
> *i have an extra hammer some where in the garage  a few minutes of cleaning the garage we i meen you can find it  :biggrin: and the garage will finally be clean :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

i got a pair of brand new never used 4.5 mbq coils 125 if your interested pm me. 150 if they are for a 4 door


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 06:31 PM~8980904
> *Que Onda compa :wave: will we see you on saturday? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dropped81

thanks everybody for the help looks like ill be tightening em tomorrow


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 12 2007, 04:00 PM~8988140
> *i got a pair of brand new never used 4.5 mbq coils 125 if your interested pm me. 150 if they are for a 4 door
> *


im good got a set from koolaid way better try them i think the are better


----------



## lowriv1972

Who's goin out tonite?? I wont be able to make it, as soon as I get out of work Im headed home and to bed, this cold is kicking my ass!!!! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hope you get better soon Shane :wave:


----------



## R0L0

I will be there


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2007, 02:19 PM~8993285
> *Hope you get better soon Shane :wave:
> *


Thanks bro, I'll be good in a couple days, hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

maybe all bring out this raggedy ass bomb thats taking up space in the garage :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 13 2007, 02:43 PM~8993369
> *I will be there
> *


I will hit you up after I get off work, oh, I just got your text back. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 13 2007, 02:45 PM~8993378
> *maybe all bring out this raggedy ass bomb thats taking up space in the garage :0
> *


:0 Pics?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Did anyone go out last night?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8999407
> *Did anyone go out last night?
> *


Was planning to, but I got sick.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

show me the lincoln


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8999407
> *Did anyone go out last night?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: No got ready to head out to Sac .......


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2007, 10:34 PM~9002073
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: No got ready to head out to Sac .......
> *


:wave: Did you win the Caddy Locs :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 14 2007, 08:58 PM~9001142
> *show me the lincoln
> *


??????Which Lincoln you talking about??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 15 2007, 11:38 AM~9005319
> *??????Which Lincoln you talking about??
> *


YOU FEELIN' BETTER?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2007, 11:41 AM~9005356
> *YOU FEELIN' BETTER?
> *


A little bit, thanks for askin!!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 15 2007, 03:04 PM~9006952
> *A little bit, thanks for askin!!!!
> *


hey shane i forgot to get back to you about those mirrors, can u still hook them up?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2007, 11:41 AM~9005356
> *YOU FEELIN' BETTER?
> *


I feeling better myself, thanks for asking :uh: . :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 15 2007, 06:33 PM~9008627
> *I feeling better myself, thanks for asking :uh: .  :biggrin:
> *


yeah just like you forget about us  you have been MIA for the last couple of months
think last time i saw you was at your picnic and that was a while back  




but hope your doing good homie


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2007, 08:47 AM~9004019
> *:wave: Did you win the Caddy Locs :0
> *


No a teacher did .....


----------



## dropped81

man some fuckd up shit happened right now my monte got locked up :banghead: :tears:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9010887
> *man some fuckd up shit happened right now my monte got locked up :banghead:  :tears:
> *


u got that shit took, cause of no L's


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 15 2007, 11:45 PM~9011536
> *u got that shit took, cause of no L's
> *


aldo can help get it out tommorow though if he will i hope


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 16 2007, 02:00 AM~9011595
> *aldo can help get it out tommorow though if he will i hope
> *


u got 2 call and ask him...i don't think the car was ever in his name


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9011679
> *u got 2 call and ask him...i don't think the car was ever in his name
> *


na itll work bro i got it figured out


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 16 2007, 02:25 AM~9011700
> *na itll work bro i got it figured out
> *


I talked to aldo and he said that there is no paper trail to him on that car...


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 15 2007, 10:17 PM~9010887
> *man some fuckd up shit happened right now my monte got locked up :banghead:  :tears:
> *


What happened bro .... i got your text this morning when i woke up .....


----------



## locs_650

Shane ~
Hey bro the car is done for the season so when ever you have a chance and want to finish that holla at me .... i will have that paper for you on the first bro .....


----------



## PICAZZO

i want an LS :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 09:54 AM~9013611
> *i want an LS  :biggrin:
> *



i want any car that is a g-body :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9010484
> *yeah just like you forget about us  you have been MIA for the last couple of months
> think last time i saw you was at your picnic and that was a while back
> but hope your doing good homie
> *


Very true, but my weekends been shot because of work. But I am doing better been taking some stuff called Codine I think it is.


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2007, 09:33 AM~9013443
> *Shane ~
> Hey bro the car is done for the season so when ever you have a chance and want to finish that holla at me .... i will have that paper for you on the first bro .....
> *


As soon as it stops raining I'm down. I might be able to use my boys shop to finish it. Hit me up tonite :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2007, 09:33 AM~9013443
> *Shane ~
> Hey bro the car is done for the season so when ever you have a chance and want to finish that holla at me .... i will have that paper for you on the first bro .....
> *


I also have some other ideas for you that we can discuss!!!! ITs all in the little details!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup every one?
locs your henny print is bad ass bro


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 16 2007, 12:11 PM~9014716
> *sup every one?
> locs your henny print is bad ass bro
> *


Know you know where I live, dont be a stranger!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

I was in Sac this Sunday putting it down for the Bay out there :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 16 2007, 12:11 PM~9014716
> *sup every one?
> locs your henny print is bad ass bro
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9014671
> *As soon as it stops raining I'm down. I might be able to use my boys shop to finish it. Hit me up tonite :biggrin:
> *


I'll call you tonight .... thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 12:10 PM~9014711
> *I also have some other ideas for you that we can discuss!!!! ITs all in the little details!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean .... can't wait to hear the ideas ....


----------



## lowriv1972

If anyone knows dates of toy drives and/or shows in the late November and early December days, please post them. We will be picking a date for our annual Toy Drive -hopefull hop!!!!!! (subjuect to funds readily available) :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 03:02 PM~9016109
> *If anyone knows dates of toy drives and/or shows in the late November and early December days, please post them. We will be picking a date for our annual Toy Drive -hopefull hop!!!!!! (subjuect to funds readily available) :biggrin:
> *


Nov 10th - Dukes - San Jose
Nov 10th - Untouchables - San Jose
Nov 17th - Low Vintage - Hayward
Nov 17th - Impalas - Gilroy
Dec 1st - GoodFellas /Impalas - Manteca
Dec 2nd - Devotions - Sacra
Dec 16th - Sangre Latina - Modesto

That is all i could find right now .... might be some that i missed....


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 16 2007, 10:48 AM~9014090
> *i want any car that is a g-body  :biggrin:
> *


PICK-N-PULL :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2007, 03:22 PM~9016248
> *Nov 10th - Dukes - San Jose
> Nov 10th - Untouchables - San Jose
> Nov 17th - Low Vintage - Hayward
> Nov 17th - Impalas - Gilroy
> Dec 1st - GoodFellas /Impalas - Manteca
> Dec 2nd - Devotions - Sacra
> Dec 16th - Sangre Latina - Modesto
> 
> That is all i could find right now .... might be some that i missed....
> *


Ok, I want to hold the 8th of December open for ours, but I will post a final Date this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 03:26 PM~9016268
> *Ok, I want to hold the 8th of December open for ours, but I will post a final Date this weekend!!!!!!
> *


Sounds good ....


----------



## lowriv1972

So do get a different opinion, what would people like to see at a toy drive? We want to try and make it a fun day, but there seems to be only a few things throughout the day. Let me know, and no we can have Santas little strippers, as much as I would love that, this is a kids event!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 03:57 PM~9016474
> *So do get a different opinion, what would people like to see at a toy drive? We want to try and make it a fun day, but there seems to be only a few things throughout the day. Let me know, and no we can have Santas little strippers, as much as I would love that, this is a kids event!!!
> *


My kid loves DIRTY PILLOWS :biggrin: Strippers have my vote .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Oct 16 2007, 10:48 AM~9014090
> *i want any car that is a g-body  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

:wave: 

SUP SAMS FAM


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 16 2007, 04:45 PM~9016779
> *:wave:
> 
> SUP SAMS FAM
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 03:52 PM~9016812
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


FOUND ANOTHER DAYTON FOR MY 5TH PICKING IT UP TODAY... THANKS AGAIN SHANE


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2007, 03:57 PM~9016474
> *So do get a different opinion, what would people like to see at a toy drive? We want to try and make it a fun day, but there seems to be only a few things throughout the day. Let me know, and no we can have Santas little strippers, as much as I would love that, this is a kids event!!!
> *


the kids love when santa comes


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 PM~9019669
> *the kids love when santa comes
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=067.flv


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 17 2007, 08:47 AM~9021286
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=067.flv
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 PM~9019669
> *the kids love when santa comes
> *


Thats guaranteed to happen, I love that suit!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 17 2007, 08:47 AM~9021286
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=067.flv
> *


thats what I'm talking about !!!! 

Next year i plan on getting a good quality professional Digital Camcorder so I can hopefully get some footage and exposure of what really goes on in nor cal aside from the regular dude that goes and only records at shows


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 PM~9019669
> *the kids love when santa comes
> *


hope you talking about this santa claus :scrutinize:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

shane said no drity little helpers regal king


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 17 2007, 11:42 AM~9022733
> *shane said no drity little helpers regal king
> *


She does not look dirty to me :biggrin: YET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2007, 12:57 PM~9022376
> *hope you talking about this santa claus :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHE WON'T SHIT RIGHT FOR A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Jacob!!! Yeah I see you!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 18 2007, 10:33 AM~9030000
> *TTT
> *


seems like your doing better


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 11:08 AM~9030224
> *seems like your doing better
> *


Still have this shitty ass cough!!!! I might have to go to the doctors next week if it persists. :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 18 2007, 11:21 AM~9030331
> *Still have this shitty ass cough!!!! I might have to go to the doctors next week if it persists. :uh:
> *


damn shane get better homie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 18 2007, 11:21 AM~9030331
> *Still have this shitty ass cough!!!! I might have to go to the doctors next week if it persists. :uh:
> *


went to Labellas or whatever its called yesterday, pretty good, olive garden still my favorite, but i gotta admit it was good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 12:48 PM~9031079
> *went to Labellas or whatever its called yesterday, pretty good, olive garden still my favorite, but i gotta admit it was good :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, he is frustrated, buisness has been slow. I try and go there a couple times every other week or so. Its hard running a buisness. BUt he has good food for decent prices!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 18 2007, 01:53 PM~9031653
> *Yeah, he is frustrated, buisness has been slow. I try and go there a couple times every other week or so. Its hard running a buisness. BUt he has good food for decent prices!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Good Morning Sam's People :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 19 2007, 09:59 AM~9038584
> *Good Morning Sam's People :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Hello everyone, who's ridin out there tomorrow?? Enchanted will be there with a couple of cars after our meeting!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Oct 19 2007, 04:47 PM~9041539
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Bro???


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

ANYONE GOING OUT TONIGHT?????????????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

congrats to tim and jake for winning king of the streets fresno. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2007, 12:33 PM~9050585
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=013.flv
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=013.flv


oops this one


----------



## Cali4Lyf

What up Sam'z peepz?



If anyone has a bigbody lac stock alloy laying around I could use it. Some tweeker got me for 2 I had in the yard. I really only beed one since my spare is an alloy.

Any leads appreciated  

Big J


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 20 2007, 04:33 PM~9047346
> *congrats to tim and jake for winning king of the streets fresno. :0  :thumbsup:
> *


X100 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 21 2007, 12:56 PM~9050729
> *X100 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Cali4Lyf

DAMN NINERS are pissin me off right about now


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Oct 21 2007, 11:54 AM~9051025
> *    DAMN NINERS are pissin me off right about now
> *


whats up doggie, atleast the steelers are on tonight, should be a good game


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0






:thumbsup: To Tim and Jake :thumbsup:


Its good to hear some down to earth people took king of the street and the best thing is that they're not big headed about what they can do :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

you must not have talked to jake yet


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2007, 01:16 PM~9051378
> *you must not have talked to jake  yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 10:56 AM~9051029
> *whats up doggie, atleast the steelers are on tonight, should be a good game
> *


What up Jimmy,

Them steelers did a hell of alot better that the NINERs, but sorry folks...... No cigar :biggrin: 


Good game thoh :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2007, 01:16 PM~9051378
> *you must not have talked to jake  yet
> *


heard he went to sleep holding the trophy :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 21 2007, 09:04 PM~9054084
> *heard he went to sleep holding the trophy :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 21 2007, 09:04 PM~9054084
> *heard he went to sleep holding the trophy :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

CONGRATS JAKE AND TIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

BLVD KINGS myspace :0



http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=267568928


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 22 2007, 12:56 PM~9057918
> *BLVD KINGS myspace :0
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=267568928
> *


added :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 21 2007, 08:04 PM~9054084
> *heard he went to sleep holding the trophy :0
> *


YUP EVEN HAD TO KICK THE BEEZY OF THE BED :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Oct 21 2007, 10:54 AM~9051025
> *    DAMN NINERS are pissin me off right about now
> *


WHAT UP CAPTAIN MORGAN.. DIDN'T SEE YOU IN VEGAS??
MUST OF BEEN THE BALL AND CHAIN ON YOUR LEG?? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

when is the toy drive ???


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 23 2007, 08:25 AM~9064272
> *when is the toy drive ???
> *


December 8th is the date that we have set. I will be posting a page on the Shows and Events page tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 23 2007, 09:15 AM~9064595
> *December 8th is the date that we have set. I will be posting a page on the Shows and Events page tonite. :biggrin:
> *


Did you pick up your new shoes? Are you still selling those size 13's? How much again? 

Did they finish what they were doing to your house?


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2007, 06:25 PM~9061054
> *WHAT UP CAPTAIN MORGAN.. DIDN'T SEE YOU IN VEGAS??
> MUST OF BEEN THE BALL AND CHAIN ON YOUR LEG?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WOW... Ball & Chain... You know you got me twisted. Don't forget Hawaii. 

I was the only one down for LV in my click, unfortunately.  

I was supposed to roll out with Nelson & his bro, but they backed out on the last minute to.

I would of mashed out solo if I had some cool folks to hang out with, but I know how some of you "FANCY" clubs are about thier members kickin it with non-members.























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 23 2007, 09:17 AM~9064625
> *Did you pick up your new shoes? Are you still selling those size 13's? How much again?
> 
> Did they finish what they were doing to your house?
> *


Picked my Zeniths up on Saturday, the 13's are gone, but the 14's are still for sale. The house is done and I am so happy to be back in my bed.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 23 2007, 12:23 PM~9066101
> *Picked my Zeniths up on Saturday, the 13's are gone, but the 14's are still for sale. The house is done and I am so happy to be back in my bed.
> *


Cool bro ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 23 2007, 08:17 AM~9064625
> *Did you pick up your new shoes? Are you still selling those size 13's? How much again?
> 
> Did they finish what they were doing to your house?
> *


i already picked up those 13's from shane bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Oct 23 2007, 08:26 AM~9064702
> *:0 WOW... Ball & Chain...  You know you got me twisted. Don't forget who bounced from wifey on vacation on a Saturday nite to go get drunk at the strip club with my single folks who just happen to be in Hawaii the same nite.
> 
> I was the only one down for LV in my click, unfortunately.
> 
> I was supposed to roll out with Nelson & his bro, but they backed out on the last minute to.
> 
> I would of mashed out solo if I had some cool folks to hang out with, but I know how some of you "FANCY" clubs are about thier members kickin it with non-members.
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


C,MON BIG J YOU KNOW YOU MY FOLKS! ANYWAYS I KICK IT WITH ANYBODY AND I GO PLACES YOU KNOW THAT! I'M THE REBEL OF MY CLUB! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Oct 23 2007, 09:26 AM~9064702
> *:0 WOW... Ball & Chain...  You know you got me twisted. Don't forget who bounced from wifey on vacation on a Saturday nite to go get drunk at the strip club with my single folks who just happen to be in Hawaii the same nite.
> 
> I was the only one down for LV in my click, unfortunately.
> 
> I was supposed to roll out with Nelson & his bro, but they backed out on the last minute to.
> 
> I would of mashed out solo if I had some cool folks to hang out with, but I know how some of you "FANCY" clubs are about thier members kickin it with non-members.
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


should have hollared at me I would have been down


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 23 2007, 07:41 PM~9069870
> *should have hollared at me I would have been down
> *


DAMN!! :banghead:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2007, 11:43 AM~9073469
> *
> *


ey you wanna get that monte then


----------



## R0L0

anyone gonna be out at sams this weekend??????????????


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 24 2007, 02:42 PM~9074900
> *ey you wanna get that monte then
> *


:0 CAN I COME CHECK IT OUT BRO?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2007, 04:21 PM~9075677
> *:0 CAN I COME CHECK IT OUT BRO?
> *


pm sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9075637
> *anyone gonna be out at sams this weekend??????????????
> *


im going to bring one of my raggity ass cars out this weekend can i park it up front with the rest of you guy's?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 24 2007, 03:28 PM~9075730
> *im going to bring one of my raggity ass cars out this weekend can i park it up front with the rest of you guy's?
> *


 :thumbsup: see you there tim


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9075637
> *anyone gonna be out at sams this weekend??????????????
> *


I might be, but for the last 4 or so years I have missed the Great Pumpkin race at the Altimont speedway and its running this weekend so i might head out there. Not sure yet, we will just have to see on Saturday


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 24 2007, 06:23 PM~9076511
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

A little late but we are still working out some details!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2007, 05:45 PM~9076648
> *:wave:
> *


I MIGHT DONATE MY OLD BATMAN BLANKET. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2007, 08:33 PM~9077503
> *I MIGHT DONATE MY OLD BATMAN BLANKET. :biggrin:
> *



No New blankets ONLY please. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9077251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late but we are still working out some details!!!
> *


We will be there for sure .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9077251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late but we are still working out some details!!!
> *


:thumbsup: Regal King will be there :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 25 2007, 12:56 AM~9079145
> *:thumbsup: Regal King will be there :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

if y know where i live you are invited to have bbq halloween nite plus treats for the kids and meet the robinsons will be on the screen for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams Club!! Well Im off to the doctors to get rid of this damn cough!!!! See you guys later :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 25 2007, 09:21 AM~9080647
> *if y know where i live you are invited to have bbq halloween nite plus treats for the kids  and  meet the robinsons will be on the screen for the kids :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan ... the kids keep saying that they want to go over ....


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9077251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9077251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late but we are still working out some details!!!
> *


I'll bring a cake for my sons birthday since it's that day :biggrin: .... Remind Santa to tell him happy birthday so that way he knows that Santa knows all :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 25 2007, 11:17 AM~9081433
> *I'll bring a cake for my sons birthday since it's that day  :biggrin: .... Remind Santa to tell him happy birthday so that way he knows that Santa knows all  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: THATS GOING TO SCARE HIM LIKE "OH SHIT SANTA REALLY KNOWS !!"


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 25 2007, 01:18 PM~9082437
> *:roflmao: THATS GOING TO SCARE HIM LIKE "OH SHIT SANTA REALLY KNOWS !!"
> *


ey bro do you wanna get the monte or wut let me know 408-401-2923


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up everybody :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 25 2007, 06:08 PM~9085025
> *Wuz up everybody :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP :wave:


----------



## G Style




----------



## locs_650

We are having a car wash for a members father who has cancer..... 

Saturday Nov 3rd
10am - till dark
Tommy's Donuts
21863 Foothill BLVD
Hayward, CA 94541
The corner or Foothill BLVD and OakView Ave


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: Koo Locs you guys found a place to support the car wash !!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 25 2007, 10:24 PM~9086963
> *We are having a car wash for a members father who has cancer.....
> 
> Saturday Nov 3rd
> 10am - till dark
> Tommy's Donuts
> 21863 Foothill BLVD
> Hayward, CA 94541
> The corner or Foothill BLVD and OakView Ave
> *


i will be there


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 26 2007, 05:50 AM~9087664
> *i will be there
> *


Right on bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

THESE CANVAS PAINTINGS ARE DONE BY THE MEMBER OF BAY AREA BOSSES 
FATHER WHO HAS CANCER FOR WHO THE CAR WASH IS GOING TO BE FOR.....

THEY ARE FOR SALE....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2007, 11:15 AM~9089355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE CANVAS PAINTINGS ARE DONE BY THE MEMBER OF BAY AREA BOSSES
> FATHER WHO HAS CANCER FOR WHO THE CAR WASH IS GOING TO BE FOR.....
> 
> THEY ARE FOR SALE....
> *


All 3 sold bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 25 2007, 11:24 PM~9086963
> *We are having a car wash for a members father who has cancer.....
> 
> Saturday Nov 3rd
> 10am - till dark
> Tommy's Donuts
> 21863 Foothill BLVD
> Hayward, CA 94541
> The corner or Foothill BLVD and OakView Ave
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

save me a sponge


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2007, 01:13 PM~9090132
> *save me a sponge
> *


Do you still have those buckets?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 26 2007, 01:12 PM~9090124
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We will probably meet up around 9 to make sure we have everything ready to start at 10 ....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 26 2007, 01:40 PM~9090339
> *We will probably meet up around 9 to make sure we have everything ready to start at 10 ....
> *


for sure bro maybe ill have my ride and get in front of someone 
wuts goin down this weekend


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 26 2007, 01:39 PM~9090329
> *Do you still have those buckets?
> *


1 bucket left they where dollar store brand i got soap and i will look and see what i have


----------



## WAT IT DO

roll call for tomarrow night i know tim wayne and locs r going who else its supost to be a nice day


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 26 2007, 09:30 PM~9092259
> *roll call for  tomarrow night i know tim wayne and locs r going who else its supost to be a nice day
> *


COUNT ME IN HOMIE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 26 2007, 06:30 PM~9092259
> *roll call for  tomarrow night i know tim wayne and locs r going who else its supost to be a nice day
> *


I'll be there in the daily bro Angelo's not done with the g-house or cadi.. But i will be there


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 27 2007, 07:10 AM~9094544
> *I'll be there in the daily bro Angelo's not done with the g-house or cadi.. But i will be there
> *


When you gonna let me stripe somethin???  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2007, 09:03 AM~9094923
> *When you gonna let me stripe somethin???   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2007, 08:03 AM~9094923
> *When you gonna let me stripe somethin???   :biggrin:
> *


quoted 

I need to to take a look at the paint on the g-house its dull and has orange peal like a mofo.. Lmk when you can take a look at it....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Oct 26 2007, 07:30 PM~9092259
> *roll call for  tomarrow night i know tim wayne and locs r going who else its supost to be a nice day
> *


i have to fucken work !!!! :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 27 2007, 09:53 AM~9095115
> *quoted
> 
> I need to to take a look at the paint on the g-house its dull and has orange peal like a mofo.. Lmk when you can take a look at it....
> *


Bring it out tonite!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2007, 12:52 PM~9096150
> *Bring it out tonite!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i cant the car took a shit on me last weekend and i havent got around to fixin it.. plus it still all masked up for angelo


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 27 2007, 02:18 PM~9096284
> *i cant the car took a shit on me last weekend and i havent got around to fixin it.. plus it still all masked up for angelo
> *


Oh!! Got it, Im on track now.


----------



## PICAZZO

Went out to Sam's for a few before work.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

got pulled over on they way home by this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2007, 11:07 PM~9098468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 28 2007, 01:07 AM~9098468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


trannys? :0 :0 









j/k


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 27 2007, 11:11 PM~9098485
> *:0
> *


When was this?????


----------



## G Style




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hey eddie (BAYTROKITA50) is your wife ok?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 28 2007, 10:48 PM~9103301
> *hey eddie (BAYTROKITA50) is your wife ok?
> *


ya shes doing better wayne...thanks for asking..i took here to the hospital last night and got a bad sprain at here ankle.. she can walk much but its getting better..reason why she fell bad was she had my son in her hands and didn't want him to get hurt....i talked to sam today and he was koo and was going to fix it asap so it don't happen to nobody else...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 28 2007, 10:06 PM~9103774
> *ya shes doing better wayne...thanks for asking..i took here to the hospital last night and got a bad sprain at here ankle.. she can walk much but its getting better..reason why she fell bad was she had my son in her hands and didn't want him to get hurt....i talked to sam today and he was koo and was going to fix it asap so it don't happen to nobody else...
> *


:0 man I don't know anything about what happened but I hope your wife is ok bro :0

I wanna thank you for doing my brother that favor homie, he is really happy with how it looks and for his picky ass to be happy its gotta be tight :yes: He was like 
"Man now I gotta wax this car to make it look as good as the body kit"

Thanks Homie I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2007, 01:54 AM~9104288
> *:0 man I don't know anything about what happened but I hope your wife is ok bro :0
> 
> I wanna thank you for doing my brother that favor homie, he is really happy with how it looks and for his picky ass to be happy its gotta be tight :yes: He was like
> "Man now I gotta wax this car to make it look as good as the body kit"
> 
> Thanks Homie I appreciate it :thumbsup:
> *


no problum homie..thank you...


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 28 2007, 10:06 PM~9103774
> *ya shes doing better wayne...thanks for asking..i took here to the hospital last night and got a bad sprain at here ankle.. she can walk much but its getting better..reason why she fell bad was she had my son in her hands and didn't want him to get hurt....i talked to sam today and he was koo and was going to fix it asap so it don't happen to nobody else...
> *


I hope she is alright ..... 


What happened?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 27 2007, 11:07 PM~9098468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Where was this at?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 29 2007, 08:30 AM~9105809
> *I hope she is alright .....
> What happened?
> *


x2 homie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 29 2007, 10:09 AM~9106022
> *x2 homie
> *


call me for the interior.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2007, 09:52 AM~9106325
> *call me for the interior.
> *


pm me your number homie


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 29 2007, 09:30 AM~9105814
> *:0  :0  Where was this at?
> *


after sams saturday on the way home


----------



## G Style




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 28 2007, 10:06 PM~9103774
> *ya shes doing better wayne...thanks for asking..i took here to the hospital last night and got a bad sprain at here ankle.. she can walk much but its getting better..reason why she fell bad was she had my son in her hands and didn't want him to get hurt....i talked to sam today and he was koo and was going to fix it asap so it don't happen to nobody else...
> *


Sam was fixing th e pothole yesterday. Went by today and its all good. Tell your wife I hope she is doing alright.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 28 2007, 10:06 PM~9103774
> *ya shes doing better wayne...thanks for asking..i took here to the hospital last night and got a bad sprain at here ankle.. she can walk much but its getting better..reason why she fell bad was she had my son in her hands and didn't want him to get hurt....i talked to sam today and he was koo and was going to fix it asap so it don't happen to nobody else...
> *


im glad to hear that eddie, i hope she gets better soon.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 29 2007, 07:11 PM~9110130
> *im glad to hear that eddie, i hope she gets better soon.
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 30 2007, 08:22 AM~9113185
> *GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :wave:
> *


Damn a Sam's breakfast samich sounds good right now .... Ham Egg and Cheese .... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2007, 08:14 AM~9113557
> *Damn a Sam's breakfast samich sounds good right now .... Ham Egg and Cheese ....  :biggrin:
> *


X2 IM HUNGRY BRO..... BUT THE WIFEY IS COOKIN SO ITZ ALL GOOD


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

dont forget if you know where i live hot dogs, link's & burger's and treats for the kid's tomorrow


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 30 2007, 09:48 AM~9113799
> *dont forget if you know where i live hot dogs, link's & burger's and treats for the kid's tomorrow
> *


We will be there .... kids can't wait ....


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 29 2007, 12:49 PM~9107189
> *after sams  saturday on the way home
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

http://dashboard.aim.com/aim

does anyone have AIM?


----------



## locs_650

We are having a car wash for a members father who has cancer.....

Saturday Nov 3rd
10am - till dark
Tommy's Donuts
21863 Foothill BLVD
Hayward, CA 94541
The corner or Foothill BLVD and OakView Ave


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 30 2007, 09:48 AM~9113799
> *dont forget if you know where i live hot dogs, link's & burger's and treats for the kid's tomorrow
> *


a few hot wings too :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2007, 09:14 AM~9113557
> *Damn a Sam's breakfast samich sounds good right now .... Ham Egg and Cheese ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN SAM'S FAMILY!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2007, 11:47 PM~9120508
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN SAM'S FAMILY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 31 2007, 12:47 AM~9120508
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN SAM'S FAMILY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: Everyone Be Safe out there.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9077251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late but we are still working out some details!!!
> *


----------



## G Style




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

thanks to every one who stopped by last night we wont post the pics of the strippers cuz if you didnt stop by ya missed it :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2007, 07:46 AM~9129417
> *thanks to every one who stopped by last night we wont post the pics of the strippers  cuz if you didnt stop by ya  missed it  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2007, 07:46 AM~9129417
> *thanks to every one who stopped by last night we wont post the pics of the strippers  cuz if you didnt stop by ya  missed it  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the invite had a good time ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2007, 07:46 AM~9129417
> *thanks to every one who stopped by last night we wont post the pics of the strippers  cuz if you didnt stop by ya  missed it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 1 2007, 01:15 PM~9131835
> *:wave:
> *


YOU COMING OUT THIS WAY ? THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 1 2007, 08:12 AM~9129551
> *Thanks for the invite had a good time ....
> *


x2, thanks tim :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2007, 01:28 PM~9131966
> *YOU COMING OUT THIS WAY ? THIS WEEKEND
> *


I really won't to but my girl works that day and I will bring my son if I can find a baby sitter for my other 2 if I do go the only reason I would go if to support the bay area bosses car wash chill at sams for a little while I'm trying to get jose to roll out that way with me


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 30 2007, 09:48 AM~9113799
> *dont forget if you know where i live hot dogs, link's & burger's and treats for the kid's tomorrow
> *


















:biggrin: not diricted to any one on here :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2007, 12:28 PM~9131966
> *YOU COMING OUT THIS WAY ? THIS WEEKEND
> *


I MIGHT JUST SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## 68niou1

Cadillac Heaven, 41chev :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

remeber this junk i brought home


----------



## 68niou1

G Style :wave:


----------



## G Style

WHATS UP NELSON YOU COMING OUT TO PLAY AT SAM'S THIS SATURDAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 1 2007, 09:24 PM~9135727
> *WHATS UP NELSON YOU COMING OUT TO PLAY AT SAM'S THIS SATURDAY??? :biggrin:
> *


im really close but so far!!!! 

what going on this saturday?? 41 chev's gangster party or did i miss somethin??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

missed it halloween night


----------



## R0L0

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 1 2007, 03:07 PM~9132848
> *I really won't to but my girl works that day and I will bring my son if I can find a baby sitter for my other 2 if I do go the only reason I would go if to support the bay area bosses car wash chill at sams for a little while I'm trying to get jose to roll  out that way with me
> *


Thanks bro ... hope you can make it out ....


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family ?


----------



## R0L0

IS IT GONNA BE CRACKIN TOMORROW AT SAMS AFTER THE CAR WASH??????


----------



## gangster39

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Ya"ll got to watch American Gangster saw that movie yesterday and all I can say is ............................


----------



## dropped81




----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

SEE EVERYONE TOMMORROW AT THE CAR WASH :yes:


----------



## WAT IT DO

finally charging my batteries for the first time in six mounths


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 1 2007, 08:17 PM~9135658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: not diricted to any one on here :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THAT HANGIN ON THE FRONT BUMPER


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2007, 06:59 PM~9143261
> *SEE EVERYONE TOMMORROW AT THE CAR WASH :yes:
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO

I get off at 6am but I will go home sleep and come thru around 10 or 1030


----------



## G Style

BUMP 2 THE TOP


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 3 2007, 09:50 PM~9149097
> *BUMP 2 THE TOP
> *


where were you glen?


----------



## og flip from frisco

I was there tonite!!! can I get a witness? with the Big body!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 4 2007, 01:20 AM~9149575
> *I was there tonite!!! can I get a witness? with the Big body!
> *


yes it was nice seeing u Donny..hope to see you out there more offen


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 3 2007, 11:48 PM~9149697
> *yes it was nice seeing u Donny..hope to see you out there more offen
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 3 2007, 11:20 PM~9149575
> *I was there tonite!!! can I get a witness? with the Big body!
> *


Hey Don I must have left right before you got there homie, hope to see ya' out there again soon.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 3 2007, 10:20 PM~9149575
> *I was there tonite!!! can I get a witness? with the Big body!
> *


IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE


----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 4 2007, 01:43 PM~9151362
> *GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :wave:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 4 2007, 12:27 PM~9151592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS DOPE !!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 4 2007, 11:43 AM~9151362
> *GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :wave:
> *


it was coo meeting you bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2007, 12:10 PM~9151815
> *it was coo meeting you bro
> *


X2 homie


----------



## CE 707

this one might be out there soon


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 damn that's a nice Caddy :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2007, 03:27 PM~9152776
> *this one might be out there soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this one yours dawg????? Clean as fuck bro


----------



## PICAZZO

I think it belongs to one of his homies :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 4 2007, 05:27 PM~9153095
> *Is this one yours dawg????? Clean as fuck bro
> *


no bro its my boys car he just got some more stuff done to it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 3 2007, 11:20 PM~9149575
> *I was there tonite!!! can I get a witness? with the Big body!
> *


12" strokes chrome anyone need em? Make me an offer.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 4 2007, 05:36 PM~9153537
> *12" strokes chrome anyone need em? Make me an offer.
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU A JAWBREAKER FOR THEM


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 4 2007, 11:42 AM~9151358
> *IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE
> *


Good to meet you to homie! your rides clean bro.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

just bought my wife a 71 riviera gs boattail .. comming to a sams near you ,,,summer of 08...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 4 2007, 08:13 PM~9154704
> *Good to meet you to homie! your rides clean bro.
> *


Thanks bro... Your ride is clean also homie


----------



## locs_650

Good turn out ... sorry i left so early ..... tired from washing all those cars :biggrin: .... thanks again to everyone .... 

Sam was happy when we ordered 16 double cheese burgers and 16 fries .... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 5 2007, 07:03 AM~9156809
> *Good turn out ... sorry i left so early ..... tired from washing all those cars  :biggrin: .... thanks again to everyone ....
> 
> Sam was happy when we ordered 16 double cheese burgers and 16 fries ....  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

ANYONE NEED SOME 12" CHROME NEW CYLINDERS? I PAID 150.00 PLUS SHIPPING FROM LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS WILL LET EM GO FOR ABOUT 120 BUCKS.........


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2007, 02:51 PM~9160033
> *ANYONE NEED SOME 12" CHROME NEW CYLINDERS? I PAID 150.00 PLUS SHIPPING FROM LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS WILL LET EM GO FOR ABOUT 120 BUCKS.........
> *


i do txt me bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 5 2007, 05:01 PM~9161732
> *i do txt me bro
> *


que paso tony


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2007, 02:51 PM~9160033
> *ANYONE NEED SOME 12" CHROME NEW CYLINDERS? I PAID 150.00 PLUS SHIPPING FROM LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS WILL LET EM GO FOR ABOUT 120 BUCKS.........
> *


low life has free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 5 2007, 11:06 PM~9164690
> *low life has free shipping :biggrin:
> *


Not when I bought em.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 5 2007, 02:26 AM~9156174
> *just bought my wife a 71 riviera gs boattail .. comming to a sams near you ,,,summer of 08...
> *


:0 Congrats to your wife :0





Keep an eye out for a 63_65 rivi I want one now.


----------



## locs_650

Sam's family :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 6 2007, 07:11 AM~9166058
> *Sam's family  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 6 2007, 08:45 AM~9166244
> *What's up bro
> *


Just here at work chillin .... what's good with you bro?

You going to the toy drive this weekend?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 5 2007, 02:26 AM~9156174
> *just bought my wife a 71 riviera gs boattail .. comming to a sams near you ,,,summer of 08...
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! NOT Fair!!! You cant bring out a Boattail until mine is done!!!





















J/K Congrats, I need some motivation to get mine done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 6 2007, 09:14 AM~9166382
> *Just here at work chillin .... what's good with you bro?
> 
> You going to the toy drive this weekend?
> *


Location?


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 5 2007, 11:34 PM~9164833
> *:0 Congrats to  your wife :0
> Keep an eye out for a 63_65 rivi I want one now.
> *


YOU WANT A 63 THRU 65 RIVI IF SO I MAY KNOW OF ONE.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 6 2007, 05:14 PM~9169789
> *YOU WANT A 63 THRU 65 RIVI IF SO I MAY KNOW OF ONE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
im scared to ask but whats the tag?


----------



## R0L0

whats up family :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Good Guys in Pleasanton this weekend who all is going?


----------



## locs_650

What's good family? Shane around what time you going to be home tonight so i can drop off that paper .... did you finish your car?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 02:21 AM~9173825
> *Good Guys in Pleasanton this weekend who all is going?
> *


Enchanted will be there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 7 2007, 10:34 AM~9175300
> *What's good family? Shane around what time you going to be home tonight so i can drop off that paper .... did you finish your car?
> *


Ill give you call when I leave work, and yes the car is done!!! Cant wait til Saturday to ride out to the Good Guys Show!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2007, 10:41 AM~9175355
> *Ill give you call when I leave work, and yes the car is done!!! Cant wait til Saturday to ride out to the Good Guys Show!!
> *


What time you going to roll out on saturday? Hit me up so i can drop that off .... i heard the stencil looks bad ass .... i want to see :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I wanna see if I can sell my center console for a 65, but I don't know anyone setting up a booth or anything


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 04:21 AM~9173825
> *Good Guys in Pleasanton this weekend who all is going?
> *


UCE WILL BE THERE WIT CARS


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 01:21 AM~9173825
> *Good Guys in Pleasanton this weekend who all is going?
> *


I'll be there


----------



## PICAZZO

ANYONE WANT A NEW CHROME SET OF 6" CYLINDERS?????? $100.00 BUCKS CASH DELIVERED *TODAY ONLY* !!!! OTHERWISE I WANT $125.00


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 11:02 AM~9175497
> *I wanna see if I can sell my center console for a 65, but I don't know anyone setting up a booth or anything
> *


Is it a ss console??? I know John needs one for his car???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2007, 02:17 PM~9176693
> *Is it a ss console??? I know John needs one for his car???
> *


:yes: Let me know if he wants it I deliver.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

in stock :biggrin: lets go to the swap meet eddie.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 7 2007, 03:22 PM~9177199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stock :biggrin:  lets go to the swap meet eddie.
> *


Lets go !!! :yes: are you setting up a booth? I know Rolo will have something to sell :biggrin: and I have a set of cylinders, the center console and a set of pacer wheels and tires I wanna get off my hands ?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 03:05 PM~9177098
> *:yes:  Let me know if he wants it I deliver.
> *


I know he'll probably want it, how much???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2007, 04:01 PM~9177457
> *I know he'll probably want it, how much???
> *


honestly I have no clue what they are worth, just tell John to make me an offer he is good people, he can pick his price  but tell him ASAP please im trying to buy this digital camera SLR so i need every penny i can get !!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i want to trade my bomb for a vert


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 01:21 AM~9173825
> *Good Guys in Pleasanton this weekend who all is going?
> *


I'LL BE THERE IN THE MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2007, 09:41 AM~9175355
> *Ill give you call when I leave work, and yes the car is done!!! Cant wait til Saturday to ride out to the Good Guys Show!!
> *


THE RIVI :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 7 2007, 09:23 PM~9179865
> *i want to trade my bomb for a vert
> *


 :uh: dont do it bro


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 7 2007, 09:23 PM~9179865
> *i want to trade my bomb for a vert
> *


i dont know if you can fit 8 people in a vert. :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 7 2007, 10:20 PM~9180338
> *I'LL BE THERE IN THE MORNING! :biggrin:
> *


me too. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 7 2007, 09:23 PM~9179865
> *i want to trade my bomb for a vert
> *


  


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


:buttkick: 


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 8 2007, 12:00 AM~9180966
> *i dont know if you can fit 8 people in a vert. :0
> *


im gunna trade car and three kids too :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 7 2007, 10:21 PM~9180357
> *THE RIVI  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha!!!! Im gonna go cry now!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 8 2007, 07:51 AM~9182084
> *im gunna trade  car and three kids too :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 7 2007, 11:23 PM~9179865
> *i want to trade my bomb for a vert
> *


dont do it!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 6 2007, 05:37 PM~9169911
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> im scared to ask but whats the tag?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 7 2007, 09:23 PM~9179865
> *i want to trade my bomb for a vert
> *


for a vert huh.
why????? its just a 2 door :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 7 2007, 11:01 PM~9180970
> *me too. :biggrin:
> *


me three


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 7 2007, 03:22 PM~9177199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stock :biggrin:  lets go to the swap meet eddie.
> *



Does the clock work???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 8 2007, 08:56 PM~9187327
> *for a vert huh.
> why????? its just a 2 door :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


or im going o donate it


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 8 2007, 08:37 PM~9187624
> *Does the clock work???
> *


dont know, the clock lens is cracked though...


----------



## R0L0

WHAT'S GOOD SAMS FAM :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:04 AM~9190547
> *WHAT'S GOOD SAMS FAM :wave:
> *


:wave: What it dew :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 10:32 AM~9190721
> *:wave: What it dew :biggrin:
> *


Eddie, I am so sorry I havent called you back. John is gonna have to pass on the center console at this time. I'll try and hit you up tonite.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 09:32 AM~9190721
> *:wave: What it dew :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MY NINJA


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 9 2007, 11:05 AM~9190952
> *WHAT UP MY NINJA
> *


I want those wheels!!!!! Ill do what ever it takes to get them! HIt me up tomorrow at the show!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 9 2007, 11:28 AM~9191111
> *I want those wheels!!!!! Ill do what ever it takes to get them! HIt me up tomorrow at the show!!!!
> *


Let me know when you have time so we can get started on those things we were talking about for Hennessy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 9 2007, 11:30 AM~9191123
> *Let me know when you have time so we can get started on those things we were talking about for Hennessy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 you going to the swap meet ?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 11:42 AM~9191214
> *:0 :0 :0 you going to the swap meet ?
> *


Can't kids have their last soccer game and a pizza party afterwards ..... take lots of pics bro ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 9 2007, 11:54 AM~9191252
> *Can't kids have their last soccer game and a pizza party afterwards ..... take lots of pics bro ....
> *


in exchange for a slice  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:03 PM~9191329
> *in exchange for a slice    :biggrin:
> *


Sure if you don't mind cold pizza :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

anyone going out to sams tomorow


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 9 2007, 05:05 PM~9192848
> *anyone going out to sams tomorow
> *


anyone?


----------



## dropped81

anyone think if i go to that good guys show ill find a fifth wheel for sale for a decent price


----------



## CHELADAS75

is there gonna be a hop at sams anytime soon???


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 9 2007, 10:28 AM~9191111
> *I want those wheels!!!!! Ill do what ever it takes to get them!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE PRISON LOVE?? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 9 2007, 06:07 PM~9193819
> *is there gonna be a hop at sams anytime soon???
> *


dec 8th :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81+Nov 9 2007, 05:39 PM~9193631-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone think if i go to that good guys show ill find a fifth wheel for sale for a decent price
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a possibility, but doubt it bro, usually older cars, but once in a while you'll find something here and there.... If I see one I'll let you know
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 06:07 PM~9193819
> *is there gonna be a hop at sams anytime soon???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I think Shane is still working on that, maybe for their toy drive :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G Style_@Nov 9 2007, 06:20 PM~9193889
> *SOUNDS LIKE PRISON LOVE?? :biggrin:
> *


:wave: what it do Homie


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 9 2007, 06:07 PM~9193819
> *is there gonna be a hop at sams anytime soon???
> *


we can have a hop any time it just take's hoppers to show up


----------



## PICAZZO

What time is everyone planning on being at the swap meet tommorrow? And who is taking their cars??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

the 41 is allways ready to hop


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Sam's people, I am back!!!. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 06:57 PM~9194076
> *What time is everyone planning on being at the swap meet tommorrow? And who is taking their cars??
> *


i plan on getting there around 1030 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 06:57 PM~9194076
> *What time is everyone planning on being at the swap meet tommorrow? And who is taking their cars??
> *


Lincoln is charged and ready to go. We are leaving at 6 in the morn!!! And I plan on hitting Sams tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 10 2007, 12:19 AM~9196147
> *Lincoln is charged and ready to go. We are leaving at 6 in the morn!!! And I plan on hitting Sams tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 06:55 PM~9194066
> *Its a possibility, but doubt it bro, usually older cars, but once in a while you'll find something here and there.... If I see one I'll let you know
> *


i found me a fifth wheel for 300 so i got it im gonna put it on this week


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 10 2007, 04:34 PM~9199452
> *i found me a fifth wheel for 300 so i got it im gonna put it on this week
> *


thats a good deal, was it one of the ones from the bumper shop?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 10 2007, 08:30 PM~9200307
> *thats a good deal, was it one of the ones from the bumper shop?
> *


yeah i think thats where it was from heres a pic


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

I SEEN THAT THEY HAD TWO . GOOD DEAL


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 10 2007, 10:02 PM~9201171
> *I SEEN THAT THEY HAD TWO . GOOD DEAL
> *


yea they were both nice.... the one you got is for a 14" rim though.


----------



## dropped81

yeah there were both the same i didnt have enough at first so i had to come back to get it


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 10 2007, 10:08 PM~9200855
> *yeah i think thats where it was from heres a pic
> 
> *


Good deal bro ... looks good ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 10 2007, 12:19 AM~9196147
> *Lincoln is charged and ready to go. We are leaving at 6 in the morn!!! And I plan on hitting Sams tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


IT FEELS GREAT TO SAY THAT,RIGHT BRO!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Wussup Everyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 11 2007, 02:56 PM~9204453
> *Good deal bro ... looks good ....
> *


yeah homeboy alex with the white regal is gonna help me put it on hes got his on now to :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81

does anyone have a 14 inch spoke they dont need or use anymore if so than let me know please


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 11 2007, 11:40 PM~9207780
> *does anyone have a 14 inch spoke they dont need or use anymore if so than let me know please
> *


I have a whole set of 14X7 triple gold Daytons and fifthe wheel on included for $700, tires are in good condition too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 12 2007, 02:14 PM~9211010
> *I have a whole set of 14X7 triple gold Daytons and  fifthe wheel on included for $700, tires are in good condition too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU SHRINK EM' DOWN TO 13'S? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 01:19 PM~9211050
> *CAN YOU SHRINK EM' DOWN TO 13'S?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2007, 09:37 AM~9175320
> *Enchanted will be there!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 12 2007, 02:31 PM~9211145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought I saw you at the goodguys show :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Not A Lowrider, but I thought this ride was tight !!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 12 2007, 02:14 PM~9211010
> *I have a whole set of 14X7 triple gold Daytons and  fifthe wheel on included for $700, tires are in good condition too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


na i cant afford that but thanks


----------



## R0L0

MAYBE SOME OF THESE PICS MIGHT HELP SOME OF YOU GUYS REMEBER ME FROM BACK IN THE DAY  


























































OLD SCHOOL TRUE ELEGANCE PIC


----------



## PICAZZO

Rolo is an O.G in da Game !!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 05:35 PM~9213033
> *Rolo is an O.G in da Game !!!!!!!
> *


SO ARE YOU BRO


----------



## Hustler on the go

Hello everyone. :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 12 2007, 06:05 PM~9213230
> *Hello everyone. :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sup boys


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 11 2007, 10:40 PM~9207780
> *does anyone have a 14 inch spoke they dont need or use anymore if so than let me know please
> *


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 11 2007, 10:22 PM~9207665
> *yeah homeboy alex with the white regal is gonna help me put it on hes got his on now to :cheesy:
> *


u should let wayne do it he is a pro at putting them on and dosent use bungy cords


----------



## PICAZZO

Wayne :thumbsup: 5th wheel King


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 12 2007, 07:22 PM~9213991
> *u should let wayne do it he is a pro at putting them on and dosent use bungy cords
> *


YES SIR.... THE ONLY MAN IN NOR CAL THAT DOES THEM RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## dropped81

i hit him up :biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 12 2007, 05:37 PM~9213050
> *SO ARE YOU BRO
> *




NAH, HE'S A FUCKIN NERD!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Nov 12 2007, 10:37 PM~9215287
> *NAH, HE'S A FUCKIN NERD!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


:uh: Haters Everywhere, Its all good.....


----------



## PICAZZO

To The Rest of the Homies :wave:


----------



## dropped81

whats good bro


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 10:53 PM~9215461
> *:uh: Haters Everywhere, Its all good.....
> *


X99999999999999999999999999


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 12 2007, 10:56 PM~9215492
> *whats good bro
> *


:wave: Wussup Homie, can't wait to see your ride with the booty kit :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 11:28 PM~9215747
> *:wave: Wussup Homie, can't wait to see your ride with the booty kit :0
> *


yeah maybe sometime this week ill get it put on i just got to wait til the homies caddy is done but im not gonna paint it til the car is painted


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 13 2007, 01:12 AM~9216185
> *yeah maybe sometime this week ill get it put on i just got to wait til the homies caddy is done but im not gonna paint it til the car is painted
> *


:thumbsup: Have you decided on a color yet?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 01:47 AM~9216306
> *:thumbsup: Have you decided on a color yet?
> *


im gonna go with a tiel with light flake and the interior light grey leather undercariage powder coated white :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 13 2007, 01:50 AM~9216313
> *im gonna go with a tiel with light flake and the interior light grey leather undercariage powder coated white  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Good choice, you going to powdercoat the actual frame or just the suspension? Let me know I have a Phat hook up on powdercoating.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 18 2006, 11:29 PM~4655360
> *
> [attachmentid=429230]
> [attachmentid=429233]
> *


noooooooooo joke :0


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 13 2007, 07:45 AM~9216987
> *What's good Sam's family?
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 10:42 AM~9217643
> *:wave:
> *


What's uppers bro?


----------



## locs_650

Shane let me know when you have time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 13 2007, 11:19 AM~9217862
> *What's uppers bro?
> *


On my Way to a few schools and church's


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 02:11 AM~9216355
> *Good choice, you going to powdercoat the actual frame or just the suspension? Let me know I have a Phat hook up on powdercoating.....
> *


yeah the actual frame and everything but the axle im gonna paint the same color as the car


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 13 2007, 07:45 AM~9216987
> *What's good Sam's family?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 13 2007, 01:12 PM~9218657
> *yeah the actual frame and everything but the axle im gonna paint the same color as the car
> *


sounds good bro !!! let me know when your ready  

(the guys turn around rate is 1day too !!)


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 01:16 PM~9218691
> *sounds good bro !!! let me know when your ready
> 
> (the guys turn around rate is 1day too !!)
> *


ill let you know then


----------



## R0L0

WHAT UP FAM


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 13 2007, 01:30 PM~9218825
> *WHAT UP FAM
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

HOMIE FROM LOW VINTAGE RICARDO'S RIDE AT THE SWAP MEET...... :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 12:58 PM~9219054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMIE FROM LOW VINTAGE RICARDO'S RIDE AT THE SWAP MEET......  :0
> *


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## CE 707

sup everyone how are you guys doing


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 13 2007, 02:22 PM~9219733
> *sup everyone how are you guys doing
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## bay area Rollerz

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 09:53 PM~9215461
> *:uh: Haters Everywhere, Its all good.....
> *





:uh: :uh: can never hate on a fuckin nerd


----------



## locs_650

Who's rollin out to the toy drive this saturday in hayward?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 13 2007, 04:28 PM~9220274
> *Who's rollin out to the toy drive this saturday in hayward?
> *


iam hopefully my fifth wheel will be on :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

remember this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ive never seen a car wash jump off like that day


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 13 2007, 07:40 PM~9221840
> *ive never seen a car wash jump off like that day
> *


X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 13 2007, 08:00 PM~9222017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that last year's toy drive at Sam's ??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 13 2007, 08:56 PM~9222485
> *Was that last year's toy drive at Sam's ??
> *


:yes: see the shake on the vinyl top :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 08:17 PM~9222686
> *:yes: see the shake on the vinyl top :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS SHANE'S 3rd REFILL ON THE MILKSHAKE! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 13 2007, 08:56 PM~9222485
> *Was that last year's toy drive at Sam's ??
> *


Sure was!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 09:17 PM~9222686
> *:yes: see the shake on the vinyl top :biggrin:
> *


PLease note that is not a shake!!!! Its a Diet Coke, my usual when I am at Sams. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2007, 09:43 PM~9222946
> *PLease note that is not a shake!!!! Its a Diet Coke, my usual when I am at Sams. :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2007, 08:43 PM~9222946
> *PLease note that its  a shake!!!! , my usual when I am at Sams. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 13 2007, 10:20 PM~9223281
> *:0
> *


Thats wrong Big G!!!! But funny!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Low Creations has Joined Forces with us to throw one hell of a Toy and Blanket drive!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2007, 11:37 PM~9223742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Creations has Joined Forces with us to throw one hell of a Toy and Blanket drive!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah baby


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 14 2007, 12:01 AM~9223861
> *yeah baby
> *


I knew you would like that big Tony!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 14 2007, 12:30 AM~9223994
> *I knew you would like that big Tony!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know me to well shane 
hahaha


----------



## R0L0

good mornin sams fam :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 13 2007, 07:39 PM~9221835
> *remember this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

My kids gettin down on some cars .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2007, 11:37 PM~9223742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Creations has Joined Forces with us to throw one hell of a Toy and Blanket drive!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Right on .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2007, 09:10 AM~9225323
> *good mornin sams fam :wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 14 2007, 09:07 AM~9225800
> *What's good bro?
> *


same old shit bro.... lookin for work  i gotta find a job soon my funds are running short


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2007, 10:20 AM~9225898
> *same old shit bro.... lookin for work   i gotta find a job soon my funds are running short
> *


What kinda work are you looking to get into?


----------



## R0L0

as long as it pays good i aint trippin


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2007, 11:45 AM~9226510
> *as long as it pays good i aint trippin
> *


Duce Bigalo male jigalo (spelling sucks)
:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 14 2007, 12:55 PM~9227020
> *Duce Bigalo male jigalo (spelling sucks)
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2007, 11:37 PM~9223742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Creations has Joined Forces with us to throw one hell of a Toy and Blanket drive!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Nov 13 2007, 04:12 PM~9220158
> *:uh:  :uh: can never hate on a fuckin nerd
> *


AHHHHHHH ONE OF REGAL KINGS BIGGEST FANS


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 14 2007, 04:34 PM~9228627
> *AHHHHHHH ONE OF REGAL KINGS BIGGEST FANS
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 14 2007, 10:05 PM~9231147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2007, 11:43 PM~9222946
> *PLease note that is not a shake!!!! Its a Diet Coke, my usual when I am at Sams. :biggrin:
> *


 double chesse burger with fries ,corn dog and a diet coke to watch my figure :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 15 2007, 04:50 AM~9232396
> *double chesse burger with fries ,corn dog and a  diet coke to watch my figure  :biggrin:
> *


 ^^^^^^^^ from a man who wakes up thinking of sams burgers^^^^^^^

add bacon


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 15 2007, 08:30 AM~9232955
> *^^^^^^^^ from a man who wakes up thinking of sams burgers^^^^^^^
> 
> add bacon
> *


BACON ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Did you guys see this 65?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2007, 12:16 PM~9234483
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

*THIZZ FACE !!!*


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

whats sup my sams family


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 03:24 PM~9234916
> *THIZZ FACE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche dogs even trying to be black like the owner


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 12:24 PM~9234916
> *THIZZ FACE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! *THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA* PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON............. 

WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT  

AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!













AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

i'll be there


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 08:16 PM~9237073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON.............
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT
> 
> AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!
> AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!!  :biggrin:
> *


UCE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 15 2007, 04:50 AM~9232396
> *double chesse burger with fries ,corn dog and a  diet coke to watch my figure  :biggrin:
> *


x2. Got to do the same. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 01:24 PM~9234916
> *THIZZ FACE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 06:16 PM~9237073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON.............
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT
> 
> AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!
> AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 01:24 PM~9234916
> *THIZZ FACE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 15 2007, 07:44 PM~9237753
> *UCE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 15 2007, 10:17 PM~9239111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's an old picture they do not have the breakfast menu on that one :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 16 2007, 11:07 AM~9242232
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

just here chillin' trying to spread the word for the toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 16 2007, 12:19 PM~9242317
> *just here chillin' trying to spread the word for the toy drive  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## dropped81

:biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 16 2007, 06:57 AM~9240719
> *That's an old picture they do not have the breakfast menu on that one  :biggrin:
> *


and the prices went up


----------



## G Style

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

ima get a cheese burger no cheese :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 17 2007, 12:45 PM~9248833
> *ima get a cheese burger no cheese :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU LACTOSE INTALORENCE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Everyone is probably at Sams Now 
I'm stuck in Santa Cruz working :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone need some chrome cylinders rear 12's front 6's :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2007, 10:39 PM~9251308
> *Anyone need some chrome cylinders rear 12's front 6's :dunno:
> *


I DO... BUT DONT HAVE THE CASH RIGHT NOW


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2007, 12:15 AM~9251451
> *I DO... BUT DONT HAVE THE CASH RIGHT NOW
> *


----------



## R0L0

does anyone need a nardi steering wheel??? im not going to use it i think im gonna go in a different direction.. all wood 14" wheel make offers










this is what i am gonna try to get...


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: Wuz Up.


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

I went by Sam's last night it was kinda dead


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 18 2007, 02:11 PM~9253938
> *I went by Sam's last night it was kinda dead
> *


 :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 18 2007, 03:11 PM~9253938
> *I went by Sam's last night it was kinda dead
> *


:0 you went !!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 18 2007, 04:51 PM~9254422
> *:0 you went !!!!!
> *


well I went to san jo and I stoped by on the way home


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 18 2007, 04:51 PM~9254422
> *:0 you went !!!!!
> *


It was a little dead, i left at around Midnight and the Fog was hella thick. Could barely see a block.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 18 2007, 07:29 PM~9255282
> *It was a little dead, i left at around Midnight and the Fog was hella thick. Could barely see a block.
> *


yeah I'll rolled through around 9:30 and it was starting a to get a little fogy


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## G Style

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 18 2007, 06:29 PM~9255282
> *It was a little dead, i left at around Midnight and the Fog was hella thick. Could barely see a block.
> *


HELLLLLA THICK!!!!!!! I DROVE PAST THERE ABOUT 11:45 AND YOU WERE THERE WITH THE HOMIE IN THE CONVERTIBLE FROM REBIRTH. YOU COULD HARDLY SEE HALF WAY THRU THE PARKING LOT...


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

got my towncar for sale in classified section


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2007, 08:30 PM~9262557
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 19 2007, 06:22 PM~9261652
> *got my towncar for sale in classified section
> *


Why you selling it?? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 19 2007, 11:23 PM~9263044
> *Why you selling it?? :0
> *


 shit happens homie


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 19 2007, 05:22 PM~9261652
> *got my towncar for sale in classified section
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 19 2007, 11:53 PM~9263313
> *:nosad:
> *


   if i can sell,guess i got no choice but to cut and juice it :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 19 2007, 11:23 PM~9263044
> *Why you selling it?? :0
> *


i need all the money i can get to build a better riviera then shane :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9263684
> *i need all the money i can get to build a better riviera then shane :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I feel the love :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 20 2007, 12:35 AM~9263791
> *I feel the love  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 19 2007, 09:26 PM~9263684
> *i need all the money i can get to build a better riviera then shane :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont't say RIVI ......Shane don't like that! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 20 2007, 01:11 AM~9264110
> *Dont't say RIVI ......Shane don't like that! :biggrin:
> *


I'm still pissed at shane for not picking up a perfect clean roof for his riviera. and i was going to just give it to him :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn Eddie you up Early today !!! :0


----------



## denchantedone

Morning guys. Have fun at work!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 20 2007, 06:32 AM~9265129
> *I'm still pissed at shane for not picking up a perfect clean roof for his riviera. and i was going to just give it to him :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I said I was sorry!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 20 2007, 10:38 AM~9266298
> *I said I was sorry!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 20 2007, 12:04 PM~9266855
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up man!!! Sorry I didnt call you this weekend. I tried to call you from work on Saturday, but you probably didnt know it was me.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9263653
> *    if i can sell,guess i got no choice but to cut and juice it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 20 2007, 12:38 PM~9266298
> *I said I was sorry!!!!!
> *


i know...i forgive you... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 20 2007, 01:05 PM~9267317
> *What up man!!! Sorry I didnt call you this weekend. I tried to call you from work on Saturday, but you probably didnt know it was me.
> *


OK so that was you .... should of left a quick message cause i didn't know the number so i didn't answer .... all good mayne .... how have things been? Eddy and I wanted to know if you wouldn't mind being Santa for our toy drive but i just remembered that you work on Saturday's .....


----------



## R0L0

: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

JUST WANTED TO SAY HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## dropped81

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 20 2007, 10:52 PM~9271300
> *mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> *


Damn i am hungry now .... going to have to stop by this weekend for a FAT burger and some fries .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 20 2007, 10:52 PM~9271300
> *mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 22 2007, 01:33 AM~9280230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style

I HAVE THAT SAME PICTURE ON MY NIGHTSTAND NEXT TO MY BED!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 22 2007, 01:33 AM~9280230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I have not laughed that hard in long time!!!!!! I am a sexy beast, what can I say!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 22 2007, 12:33 AM~9280230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh my :ugh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 23 2007, 12:10 AM~9285356
> *I have not laughed that hard in long time!!!!!! I am a sexy beast, what can I say!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO....BRINGING SEXY BACK...LOL.....LMAO......




I SEEN THIS PIC IN YOUR CLUB TOPIC AND STARTED BUSTING UP...LOL...ITS JUST WRONG,,,,,


----------



## og flip from frisco

Happy Thanksgiving to all the families!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

I will never forget when shane entered the male hardbody contest that was classic, talk about someone who enjoys life :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 23 2007, 01:43 AM~9286361
> *LMAO....BRINGING SEXY BACK...LOL.....LMAO......
> I SEEN THIS PIC IN YOUR CLUB TOPIC AND STARTED BUSTING UP...LOL...ITS JUST WRONG,,,,,
> *


I was hellla tired from working the night before!!! There is no reason or explination, but you have to love the picture.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2007, 09:42 AM~9287278
> *I will never forget when shane entered the male hardbody contest that was classic, talk about someone who enjoys life :thumbsup:
> *


I try to!!! :biggrin: I have retired from the hard body contests, due to losing to a 5 year old!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 20 2007, 03:43 PM~9268147
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 23 2007, 01:44 AM~9286364
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all the families!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2007, 12:22 PM~9287919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 

Where was that at???


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD GUYS CAR SHOW !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2007, 08:42 AM~9287278
> *I will never forget when shane entered the male hardbody contest that was classic, talk about someone who enjoys life :thumbsup:
> *


x2 ....I was in the front row! :0


----------



## dropped81

ANYONE GOING TO SAMS TODAY :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style+Nov 23 2007, 09:49 PM~9291631-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 ....I was in the front row! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHEERING HIM ON THROWING THE $$$ BILLS AT HIM :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dropped81_@Nov 24 2007, 12:17 PM~9294206
> * ANYONE GOING TO SAMS TODAY :dunno:
> *


I MIGHT AT ABOUT 7:30


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2007, 12:27 PM~9294253
> * I MIGHT AT ABOUT 7:30
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

WHO ELSE??????????????????????????????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2007, 03:32 PM~9294593
> *WHO ELSE??????????????????????????????
> *


maybe


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 24 2007, 02:07 PM~9295046
> *maybe
> *


Same here......around 7:00pm


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2007, 11:27 AM~9294253
> *CHEERING HIM ON THROWING THE $$$ BILLS AT HIM  :biggrin:
> *


I made it RAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 24 2007, 03:23 PM~9295138
> *I made it RAIN! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

a few of the bosses will be there around 730


----------



## muffin_man

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## Psta

on our way!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

fuck working nights sucks ass


----------



## eastbay68

I just got home from Sams A few people showed up & a few people lied :0 but it was nice seeing those of you that were there


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

most everyone was at miguels shop tonight.... i was watching my son and it was too cold out.


----------



## dropped81

i was there 
there was a few rides out there 
nice to meet you eastbay68 and g style :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 25 2007, 12:27 AM~9298573
> *i was there
> there was a few rides out there
> nice to meet you eastbay68 and g style :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 25 2007, 01:39 AM~9298600
> *:wave:
> *


ey bro you came from the valley


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 25 2007, 12:40 AM~9298603
> *ey bro you came from the valley
> *


I stay in Manteca


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 25 2007, 12:27 AM~9298573
> *i was there
> there was a few rides out there
> nice to meet you eastbay68 and g style :biggrin:
> *


It was good to meet you to homie I'll be seeing you around.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 24 2007, 11:15 PM~9298411
> *fuck working nights sucks ass
> *


IT WAS OFF THE HOOK TONY YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 24 2007, 11:29 PM~9298467
> *I just got home from Sams A few people showed up & a few people lied  :0  but it was nice seeing those of you that were there
> *


GOOD NIGHT JOE! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 25 2007, 02:42 AM~9298716
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK TONY YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE! :biggrin:
> *


damn big g

stop making me jelous


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 25 2007, 01:47 AM~9298731
> *damn big g
> 
> stop making me jelous
> *


OK.........IT WAS ALRIGHT!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2007, 08:42 AM~9287278
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YOU WERE MARKED AS A NO SHOW! :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

way to cold for me


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 25 2007, 04:54 AM~9298749
> *YOU WERE MARKED AS A NO SHOW! :0
> *



*FAKER*!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

we where there till 12


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style+Nov 25 2007, 02:54 AM~9298749-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WERE MARKED AS A NO SHOW! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 25 2007, 11:16 AM~9299865
> *FAKER!
> *


         




i was working then i went home and was like man by the time i get there aint nobody going to be left, so i decided to go post flyers everwhere for the toy drive next week.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 25 2007, 10:22 AM~9299897
> *we where there till 12
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 25 2007, 02:40 AM~9298712
> *It was good to meet you to homie I'll be seeing you around.
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 25 2007, 01:59 AM~9298645
> *I stay in Manteca
> *


o thats cool tobad it wasnt is crackn but ill c u around :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT THANKSGIVING


----------



## PICAZZO

SATURDAY THE 1ST !!!!!!!

WHO IS GOING TO BE ATTENDING??


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 25 2007, 07:03 PM~9302692
> *I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT THANKSGIVING
> *


I sure did. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 25 2007, 06:32 PM~9302936
> *
> WHO IS GOING TO BE ATTENDING??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locs_650

I was there :biggrin: Good seeing everyone out there ..... Psta good meeting you bro .... 

See you out there next time Joe .....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

12 days


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 26 2007, 10:12 AM~9307236
> *12 days
> *


Yeah and 5 more four ours :biggrin:
Don't forget :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 26 2007, 10:14 AM~9307257
> *Yeah and 5 more four ours :biggrin:
> Don't forget :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone know where they rent out generators?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 26 2007, 11:15 AM~9307635
> *Does anyone know where they rent out generators?
> *


lewis rents


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 26 2007, 01:36 PM~9308622
> *lewis rents
> *


Is that the place down the street from Sam's?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got 2 marzucci #11 $80.00 each


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 26 2007, 03:54 PM~9310257
> *i got 2 marzucci #11 $80.00  each
> *


well speaking of hydraulics, i need a pair of deep cups... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

NO PICS OF SATURDAYS EVENTS HUH?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 26 2007, 02:08 PM~9308800
> *Is that the place down the street from Sam's?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 26 2007, 05:09 PM~9310383
> *well speaking of hydraulics, i need a pair of deep cups... :biggrin:
> *


del toro had a set


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:34 PM~9310611
> *NO PICS OF SATURDAYS EVENTS HUH?
> *


MY CAMERA BROKE! :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

Thanks Tim I'll check with them tommorrow, also got a special guest coming to our toy drive :0






And santa will be there too :0 
Can anyone guess who santa is going to be? And no not me :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 25 2007, 12:29 AM~9298467
> *I just got home from Sams A few people showed up & a few people lied  :0  but it was nice seeing those of you that were there
> *


"few people lied", SORRY!!!!! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 27 2007, 01:13 PM~9317418
> *"few people lied", SORRY!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 01:19 PM~9317489
> *:biggrin:
> *


I didnt mean to lie!!Just had an invitation to a party that I could not refuse. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 27 2007, 12:13 PM~9317418
> *"few people lied", SORRY!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

Who is planning on hitting up our toy drive this saturday? :dunno:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 18 2006, 10:15 PM~4654225
> *ttt
> *










Hay its EDDIE standing tall!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 08:32 PM~9320130
> *Who is planning on hitting up our toy drive this saturday? :dunno:
> *



Low Creations C.C will be out there. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 27 2007, 10:38 PM~9320187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay its EDDIE standing tall!
> *


EDDIE LOOKING LIKE A PIMP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 08:32 PM~9320130
> *Who is planning on hitting up our toy drive this saturday? :dunno:
> *


im sick :angry:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 27 2007, 10:11 PM~9321244
> *im sick :angry:
> *


So i am but that's not going to stop me :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 08:32 PM~9320130
> *Who is planning on hitting up our toy drive this saturday? :dunno:
> *


I have to work :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: You know I would be there in a hot minute if I could!!!


----------



## R0L0

whats up sams fam :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 28 2007, 02:36 PM~9325789
> *whats up sams fam :biggrin:
> *


See ya on saturday? :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up people. :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 28 2007, 02:37 PM~9326127
> *See ya on saturday? :dunno:
> *


im gonna try and swing by


----------



## G Style




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 28 2007, 05:37 PM~9326127
> *See ya on saturday? :dunno:
> *



i don't think i can make it out there...


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 28 2007, 09:08 PM~9327966
> *i don't think i can make it out there...
> *


What's wrong ,you don't wanna stay out till midnight and freeze in the cold like last week :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ca we do the next toy drive in like june :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Series II Never been mounted!! Christmas came early!!!
























Cant wait to wrap them in some Sport Ways!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 28 2007, 10:02 PM~9328472
> *Series II Never been mounted!! Christmas came early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to wrap them in some Sport Ways!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I'll give you both sets of d'z for those j/k they are hella clean shane good score bro :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 28 2007, 11:02 PM~9328472
> *Series II Never been mounted!! Christmas came early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to wrap them in some Sport Ways!!! :biggrin:
> *


I need to get me some of these for next year .... :biggrin: these are clean ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 29 2007, 09:09 AM~9330925
> *I need to get me some of these for next year ....  :biggrin: these are clean ....
> *


you gonna spend a pertty penny :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup homies


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 29 2007, 11:41 AM~9332208
> *sup homies
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 29 2007, 10:26 AM~9331060
> *you gonna spend a pertty penny :biggrin:
> *


My camera makes them look dirty, but they are clean-brand new :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 29 2007, 01:31 PM~9333231
> *
> *


yours are gonna cost even more because you need gold. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 29 2007, 03:14 PM~9334175
> *yours are gonna cost even more because you need gold. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: HE SURE IS


----------



## locs_650

Yeah i know .... :tears: :happysad:


----------



## denchantedone

Hope everyone gets a little school girl for Christmas.



Merry Christmas from Enchanted Creation Car Club


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 28 2007, 11:02 PM~9328472
> *Series II Never been mounted!! Christmas came early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to wrap them in some Sport Ways!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 29 2007, 08:03 PM~9336425
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice plaque who made it :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

me and the homie at sams today


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 29 2007, 08:10 PM~9336511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I look fat standing next to Tom!!!! Why didnt the camera add 10 pounds to him??? :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 30 2007, 11:42 AM~9341032
> *ttt
> *


i just missed your call bro i was on the phone with wayne... hit me back when you get a chance


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 29 2007, 06:44 PM~9334447
> *Yeah i know ....  :tears:  :happysad:
> *


before i bought my wheels i hit up zenith in la and there price was 1500 with gold centers crossed laced shiipped .this was about 6 months ago..


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 06:00 PM~9342359
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



sup homie!!! and all my sam's crew!!!! might be a no show this saterday! maybe,,,


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 05:50 PM~9343295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holly cow how am i going to reach the top of that can you cut that stick in half so it makes my four door look good :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 30 2007, 10:16 PM~9345601
> *holly cow how am i going to reach the top of that  can you cut that stick in half  so it makes my four door look good :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 30 2007, 04:50 PM~9343298
> *sup homie!!! and all my sam's crew!!!! might be a no show this saterday! maybe,,,
> *


x2 .......to cold


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 30 2007, 10:16 PM~9345601
> *holly cow how am i going to reach the top of that  can you cut that stick in half  so it makes my four door look good :biggrin:
> *


hmm I was thinking it wasnt gonna be tall enough


----------



## dropped81

tonight at sams


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 1 2007, 11:52 PM~9352854
> *tonight at sams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for helping me tonight homies


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 2 2007, 01:08 AM~9353263
> *thanks for helping me tonight homies
> *


for sure you get your lights fixed


----------



## G Style




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 2 2007, 12:08 AM~9353263
> *thanks for helping me tonight homies
> *


is everything ok tony?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 2 2007, 03:53 AM~9353377
> *is everything ok tony?
> *


he just forgot how to turn on the lights, since he never drives it... :biggrin: 
wayne you going to be out there next weekend!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75

so i it still going down this saturday @ sams?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 2 2007, 12:43 PM~9354923
> *so i it still going down this saturday @ sams?
> *


 :yes: :yes: theres supposed to be a toy and blanket drive should be crackin ima roll out there


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 2 2007, 01:30 PM~9355172
> *:yes:  :yes:  theres supposed to be a toy and blanket drive should be crackin ima roll out there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 2 2007, 02:43 PM~9354923
> *so i it still going down this saturday @ sams?
> *


its going to cracking homie!!!! best belive that!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 2 2007, 03:21 PM~9356032
> *its going to cracking homie!!!! best belive that!!!
> *


 :yes: of course i'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

:nicoderm:


----------



## G Style




----------



## R0L0

I'll be there this Saturday for sure


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 3 2007, 11:52 AM~9362811
> *I'll be there this Saturday for sure
> *


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

SAMS GOING TO BE POPING THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 3 2007, 05:33 PM~9365476
> *SAMS GOING TO BE POPING THIS WEEKEND!!!
> *


   :biggrin: It's going to be good. Hope the weather will be good. :cheesy:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 3 2007, 08:01 PM~9365667
> *    :biggrin: It's going to be good. Hope the weather will be good. :cheesy:
> *


you just jinx-ed us....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

weather is going to be just ok no rain just kinda cold


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 30 2007, 05:50 PM~9343298
> *sup homie!!! and all my sam's crew!!!! might be a no show this saterday! maybe,,,
> *


who is not showing up this saturday????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2007, 12:33 PM~9371491
> *who is not showing up this saturday????
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 4 2007, 06:29 AM~9369870
> *you just jinx-ed us....
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2007, 11:33 AM~9371491
> *who is not showing up this saturday????
> 
> 
> *


i will be there rain or shine


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 29 2007, 07:49 PM~9336771
> *me and the homie at sams today
> 
> 
> 
> *


no offense bro but that kit looks way to big on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 4 2007, 10:50 PM~9377083
> *no offense bro but that kit looks way to big on the monte :biggrin:
> *


NA IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## dropped81

LOOK


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 4 2007, 11:01 PM~9377526
> *LOOK
> *


why do you want to sell the car bro????? why not finish it have it painted and your good to go :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 5 2007, 09:50 AM~9379119
> *why do you want to sell the car bro????? why not finish it have it painted and your good to go :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## K-Tena

we'll be there rain or shine.. =) cant wait...


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 5 2007, 09:50 AM~9379119
> *why do you want to sell the car bro????? why not finish it have it painted and your good to go :biggrin:
> *


yeah i would but the homie said hell sale me his caddy with juice alrady


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 5 2007, 11:35 AM~9380284
> *yeah i would but the homie said hell sale me his caddy with juice alrady
> *


its better to start fresh with a non juced car and juice it your self... just my .02


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 5 2007, 12:44 PM~9380351
> *its better to start fresh with a non juced car and juice it your self... just my .02
> *


yeah but i dont got a job yet


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 5 2007, 11:44 AM~9380354
> *yeah but i dont got a job yet
> *


none of us built our cars overnite bro... it takes time. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 5 2007, 12:55 PM~9380442
> *none of us built our cars overnite bro... it takes time.  :biggrin:
> *


i know well see whats up :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2007, 12:33 PM~9371491
> *who is not showing up this saturday????
> 
> 
> *


will be in the daily the 63 has a bent front cylinder


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinbajito

whats going on at sams this saturday


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 5 2007, 06:33 PM~9383284
> *whats going on at sams this saturday
> *


YOUR KIDDING RIGHT? :0


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 06:51 PM~9383476
> *YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?  :0
> *


only been there once and didnt last long :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 05:51 PM~9383476
> *YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?  :0
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 5 2007, 06:58 PM~9383536
> *only been there once and didnt last long  :dunno:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## dropped81

anybody have big body parts need a hood bumper front right fender


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 5 2007, 06:33 PM~9383284
> *whats going on at sams this saturday
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## zeus

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2007, 04:27 PM~9152776
> *this one might be out there soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a is this the one here in town from flatlands cc


----------



## R0L0

Mornin fellas


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:









I need/ want some chinas anyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

still got those 12" cylinders for sale, anyone intrested?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389500
> *still got those 12" cylinders for sale, anyone intrested?
> *


how much my homie needs some new cylinders


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 6 2007, 01:41 PM~9389673
> *how much my homie needs some new cylinders
> *


shit i paid 145 plus shipping tell him 125 and I'll drop em off  
they are new chrome 12's


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2007, 01:46 PM~9389712
> *shit i paid 145 plus shipping tell him 125 and I'll drop em off
> they are new chrome 12's
> *


ill hit him up


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 6 2007, 01:52 PM~9389755
> *ill hit him up
> *


right on homie , need to pay my credit card bill :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2007, 01:54 PM~9389763
> *right on homie , need to pay my credit card bill  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

does anyone go to la often or coming up cause i need a few parts and thats the only person that has them if you can help me out let me know


----------



## CE 707

I hope the weather gets better this weekend


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2007, 03:00 PM~9390765
> *I hope the weather gets better this weekend
> *


its susposed to rain all weekend


----------



## eastbay_drop

that sucks! i guess its time for me bust out the rain-x! hahaha



> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 6 2007, 06:11 PM~9390834
> *its susposed to rain all weekend
> *


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2007, 04:00 PM~9390765
> *I hope the weather gets better this weekend
> *


what time u heading that way...i think i'm off this weekend


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2007, 04:00 PM~9390765
> *I hope the weather gets better this weekend
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 6 2007, 04:11 PM~9390834
> *its susposed to rain all weekend
> *


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Whhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! :angry: :angry: 






































Kidding :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## G Style

:uh:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 6 2007, 02:01 PM~9389814
> *does anyone go to la often or coming up cause i need a few parts and thats the only person that has them if you can help me out let me know
> *


ill be down there for new years if that works


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 6 2007, 08:08 PM~9392939
> *ill be down there for new years if that works
> *


yeah norcal75 is gonna go down there on the first so im gonna have him do it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 6 2007, 10:07 PM~9394568
> *yeah norcal75 is gonna go down there on the first so im gonna have him do it
> *


So you traded your monte for the wrecked big body? :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 7 2007, 12:24 AM~9395016
> *So you traded your monte for the wrecked big body? :0
> *


yeah and then traded it for my homies 81 fleetwood


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 7 2007, 02:20 AM~9395298
> *yeah and then traded it for my homies 81 fleetwood
> *


post up pics


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Weather seems good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 7 2007, 07:46 AM~9395781
> *post up pics
> *


ill take some today


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 7 2007, 11:42 AM~9397435
> *Weather seems good so far :thumbsup:
> *


knock on some wood grain for that one


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 7 2007, 12:40 PM~9397758
> *knock on some wood grain for that one
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

i was just watching the news. said the storm is comming in tonite........   
but on the other hand when are they ever right


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 7 2007, 04:06 PM~9399196
> *i was just watching the news. said the storm is comming in tonite........
> but on the other hand when are they ever right
> *


thats true


----------



## wimone

STORM WATCH FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/b.../bctid877032568
:around: :around: :around: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 7 2007, 04:06 PM~9399627
> *STORM WATCH FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/b.../bctid877032568
> :around:  :around:  :around:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


JUST BRING YOUR ASS THERE! :0


----------



## BayMami

Dollar stores sell Umbrellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## dropped81

ill be there in this my new ride you guys probaly seen it 
its on stocks now


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 8 2007, 02:37 AM~9402479
> *ill be there in this my new ride you guys probaly seen it
> its on stocks now
> 
> *


SHIT AT LEAST ITS A BROUGHAM, THATS A PLUS,PLUS! IF YOU LOOKING 4 A 90 KIT FOR IT I GOT A HOMIE THAT GOT CADDY PARTS FOR DAYS....SOME PEOPLE KNOW WHO I'M TALKING ABOUT..


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 7 2007, 07:27 PM~9401059
> *JUST BRING YOUR ASS THERE! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im definatly going to try........


----------



## R0L0

the day is here is everyone ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 8 2007, 05:13 AM~9402976
> *SHIT AT LEAST ITS A BROUGHAM, THATS A PLUS,PLUS! IF YOU LOOKING 4 A 90 KIT FOR IT I GOT A HOMIE THAT GOT CADDY PARTS FOR DAYS....SOME PEOPLE KNOW WHO I'M TALKING ABOUT..
> *


 :yes: 

hope you got the frame fixed first.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 8 2007, 02:33 PM~9404366
> *:yes:
> 
> hope you got the frame fixed first.....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 8 2007, 12:33 PM~9404366
> *:yes:
> 
> hope you got the frame fixed first.....
> *


what you mean


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 8 2007, 11:10 PM~9407895
> *what you mean
> *


The frame is no good on that car bro.... Its twisted :0


----------



## PICAZZO

Had a really really good time out there last night, thanks to everyone who made this event possible, shane (the mayor) the rest of Enchanted Creations and Low Creations !!!! Ya'll really did good out there last night :thumbsup: 




Tim :thumbsup: Jake


----------



## WAT IT DO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2007, 07:59 AM~9408857
> *Had a really really good time out there last night, thanks to everyone who made this event  possible, shane (the mayor) the rest of Enchanted Creations and Low Creations !!!! Ya'll really did good out there last night :thumbsup:
> Tim :thumbsup: Jake
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 9 2007, 10:56 AM~9409719
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what was the measurement jake?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 9 2007, 11:57 AM~9409730
> *what was the measurement jake?
> *


64"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 9 2007, 12:03 PM~9409763
> *64"!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

but it wouldnt of happened with out tommy he always lets us use his bottle thats whats it all about helping each other out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650

WUSS UP SAMS????? HERE ARE SOME PICS OF LAST NIGHT!!!


----------



## GUS 650

MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIE FROM LOW VINTAGE THAT HOPPED HIS CADDY!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 9 2007, 12:03 PM~9409763
> *64"!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dam thats 16 inches for every door


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## GUS 650

IM'A TRY TO POST UP A FEW VIDEOS IN A BIT!!


----------



## BayMami

Even though it was cold as hell it was worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## Hustler on the go

> MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIE FROM LOW VINTAGE THAT HOPPED HIS CADDY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9410387
> *dam thats 16 inches for every door
> *


and every door is king of sams


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 9 2007, 01:35 PM~9410649
> *and every door is king of sams
> *


u guys did real good bro! even though u lost pikachu a few times and..."broke a piece i needed" lol it was a good turn out. good seeing everyone :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 9 2007, 01:45 PM~9410725
> *u guys did real good bro! even though u lost pikachu a few times and..."broke a piece i needed" lol it was a good turn out. good seeing everyone  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## CE 707




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Dec 9 2007, 11:21 AM~9409871
> *but it wouldnt of happened with out tommy he always lets us use his bottle thats whats it all about helping each other out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 9 2007, 01:48 PM~9410387
> *dam thats 16 inches for every door
> *


not bad for a rookie tho


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 9 2007, 09:08 PM~9413696
> *not bad for a rookie  tho
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

way cold last night


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any m :biggrin: re pictures


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 9 2007, 08:51 PM~9414109
> *way cold last night
> *


x2


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 9 2007, 09:10 PM~9414273
> *x2
> *


just like the typical day at work :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv :0


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 9 2007, 11:16 PM~9414931
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv :0
> *



63 4 door hop!!! :0

sams hella packed :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 9 2007, 11:09 PM~9414855
> *just like the typical day at work :biggrin:
> *


it was nice meeting you bro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 9 2007, 10:08 PM~9413696
> *not bad for a rookie  tho
> *


You keep gaining inches everytime....and thats what counts...Lookin good.!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2007, 11:19 PM~9423800
> *You keep gaining inches everytime....and thats what counts...Lookin good.!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 10 2007, 08:58 PM~9422854
> *it was nice meeting you bro
> *


same here bro, hopefully you'll get to bring your car next time.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2007, 12:19 AM~9423800
> *You keep gaining inches everytime....and thats what counts...Lookin good.!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## G Style




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 11 2007, 01:58 AM~9423974
> *same here bro, hopefully you'll get to bring your car next time.
> *


The Wayner! Whats good homie? hope the family is good!
I wanted to come out homie but I got caught up doing shit around the pad,the christmas shopping, etc!
hopefully next time!


----------



## dropped81

does anyone have some cheap 13s or 14s with tires for sale let me know


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 11 2007, 12:58 AM~9423974
> *same here bro, hopefully you'll get to bring your car next time.
> *


yeah thats what I'm hoping for that would be nice if they do a hop like that again after the new year


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 11 2007, 11:55 AM~9426388
> *does anyone have some cheap 13s or 14s with tires for sale let me know
> *


x2


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 11 2007, 04:08 PM~9429121
> *x2
> *


me first tho :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :0


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 11 2007, 04:08 PM~9429121
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:uh:


----------



## Elwood

I got a set of 14s for sale


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 11 2007, 09:47 PM~9431702
> *I got a set of 14s for sale
> *


chrome gold or color? thin or thick whitewalls? standard or reversed ,how much?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 11 2007, 07:40 PM~9430607
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2007, 12:19 AM~9423800
> *You keep gaining inches everytime....and thats what counts...Lookin good.!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Now get rid of the extra 2 doors and you'll be all rite..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 12 2007, 01:18 AM~9432879
> *Now get rid of the extra 2 doors and you'll be all rite..
> *


shhhh :buttkick: you dont have a hopper  whats up benny? im working on a single pump 4 door next :biggrin: gunna paint it yellow ad call it pikachu #2 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 11 2007, 05:21 PM~9429258
> *me first tho :biggrin:
> *


Ricardo from Low Vintage has some rims chrome with tires ....


----------



## locs_650

Shane when do you have time to get down like James Brown on Hennessy ..... ?


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2007, 11:07 AM~9434932
> *Shane when do you have time to get down like James Brown on Hennessy ..... ?
> *


for real!!! gangsters next!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2007, 09:42 AM~9434722
> *Ricardo from Low Vintage has some rims chrome with tires ....
> *


how much


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 12 2007, 02:41 PM~9436912
> *how much
> *


I will text you his number and you can ask him .... i think around $400 but don't quote me ....


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2007, 03:19 PM~9437205
> *I will text you his number and you can ask him .... i think around $400 but don't quote me ....
> *


you can buy them new for that :uh: with tires


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 12 2007, 03:20 PM~9437216
> *you can buy them new for that :uh:  with tires
> *


you are right on that one .... scratch that then .... hit up alan and see what he can get ....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2007, 02:34 PM~9437339
> *you are right on that one .... scratch that then .... hit up alan and see what he can get ....
> *


coo miguel said hell slang me the white ones he has for 50 all they need is two tires but there 14s


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 12 2007, 03:45 PM~9437420
> *coo miguel said hell slang me the white ones he has for 50 all they need is two tires but there 14s
> *


There you go .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have a new set of zenith style knock off's for sale still in the box's


----------



## dropped81




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 11 2007, 09:47 PM~9431702
> *I got a set of 14s for sale
> *


So do I!!! Daytons, triple gold, and a fifth wheel one


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2007, 11:07 AM~9434932
> *Shane when do you have time to get down like James Brown on Hennessy ..... ?
> *


Im almost ready to get down!!! Ill hit you up tonight!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 13 2007, 11:50 AM~9444684
> *Im almost ready to get down!!! Ill hit you up tonight!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

i got a 350 crate motor for sale.. its got less then 7k on it.. bit of history on it.

its a 350 GM crate motor..its off a 63 impala. my homie put it in about 4 years ago drove it around while he was in the service then painted the car and since the 1st paint job that didn't come out right the car has not been driven more the 50 miles.. its a 4 bolt main i got it and selling it for cheap! we just bought the same crate motor for $1800 looking to get rid of it cheap cause i want it out of my house!
first $700 takes it..comes with manifold, Performer ...chrome water pump,oil pan..lots of shit...hit me up comes with tranny powerglide, if you don't want it same price


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## dropped81

anyone going to sams saturday :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 14 2007, 09:22 AM~9452324
> *anyone going to sams saturday :dunno:
> *


not me got to work on the car for long beach :biggrin: got to go represent nor cal


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 14 2007, 09:22 AM~9452324
> *anyone going to sams saturday :dunno:
> *


Nope bro have to work.....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2007, 08:58 AM~9452582
> *Nope bro have to work.....
> *


damn im probaly gonna still go cause me alex and his cousin george are going cruising to the marina and cemetary then to sams in my caddy alexs caddy and georges 66 impala :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 14 2007, 01:44 PM~9454144
> *damn im probaly gonna still go cause me alex and his cousin george are going cruising to the marina and cemetary then to sams in my caddy alexs caddy and georges 66 impala :biggrin:
> *


Imight roll thru, busy weekend!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2007, 09:33 AM~9452403
> *not me got to work on the car for long beach :biggrin: got to go represent nor cal
> *


hope you do well out there and let them haters know whats up


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 14 2007, 01:44 PM~9454144
> *damn im probaly gonna still go cause me alex and his cousin george are going cruising to the marina and cemetary then to sams in my caddy alexs caddy and georges 66 impala :biggrin:
> *


What 66


----------



## R0L0

what up sams fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 14 2007, 02:28 PM~9454438
> *what up sams fam :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2007, 01:26 PM~9454429
> *What 66
> *


georges the black one


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2007, 01:26 PM~9454429
> *What 66
> *


this one


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 14 2007, 03:28 PM~9454721
> *this one
> 
> *


Oh ok .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 14 2007, 04:41 PM~9455217
> *:wave:
> *


What's good homie? What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 14 2007, 02:02 PM~9454287
> *hope you do well out there and let them haters know whats up
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST NEED TO PUT SHOCKS ON AND WAX IT NOT REALLY WORK!


----------



## lowriv1972

Damn its a nice ass day, wish I could be out rollin around in the car right now!!


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 14 2007, 04:44 PM~9455247
> *What's good homie? What are your plans for the weekend?
> *


Man, Just chilling tonight going have some drinks and kick it. The shots of Tequila should warm me up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

i just got back from sams 
ey wayne you should of came cruising with us we felt bad for leaving you there you got there right when we were gonna cut though


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

its cool, i went home... it was too cold out there.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 15 2007, 10:57 PM~9462974
> *its cool, i went home... it was too cold out there.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah we didnt even really go cruising that far anyway but next time maybe your 67 is helllllllaaa cleannnn bro


----------



## PICAZZO

Mayor Shane, can you get some pics of the motor? I might know someone that is intrested.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 16 2007, 01:57 AM~9462974
> *its cool, i went home... it was too cold out there.
> *



THATS WHY I GOT TO RETIRE FROM SAMS FOR A WHILE....PLUS I NEED ALL THE TIME TO WORK ON THE RIDE :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE FROM THE BLVD KINGS FAMILY !!!*\

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1410359317


----------



## R0L0

WHAT UP SAMS FAM. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1459441166 


*HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!*


----------



## Hustler on the go

Happy Holidays People.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 15 2007, 10:57 PM~9462974
> *its cool, i went home... it was too cold out there.
> *


whos caddy is that in your avatar :biggrin: 
how come its not out


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9467041
> *whos caddy is that in your avatar  :biggrin:
> how come its not out
> *


no questions about that cadi bro  :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MIDNITE510

was up!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 16 2007, 09:04 AM~9463772
> *Mayor Shane, can you get some pics of the motor? I might know someone that is intrested.
> *


What motor?? You talking about my lovers motor??LOL!!! Eddie is selling the motor!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 17 2007, 12:05 AM~9467853
> *What motor?? You talking about my lovers motor??LOL!!! Eddie is selling the motor!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh yea, :roflmao: I keep getting you two mixed up because of his avitar, I dont even look at names much :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2007, 07:58 AM~9468617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OWNED !!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2007, 08:53 AM~9469305
> *OWNED !!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:01 PM~9469986
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2007, 12:19 PM~9470409
> *WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO?
> *


same shit bro whats good with you


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 17 2007, 02:05 AM~9467853
> *What motor?? You talking about my lovers motor??LOL!!! Eddie is selling the motor!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS I'M ALWAYS PITCHING..  



MOTORS GONE...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 17 2007, 04:19 PM~9471311
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS I'M ALWAYS PITCHING..
> MOTORS GONE...
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9467041
> *whos caddy is that in your avatar  :biggrin:
> how come its not out
> *


thats another one of my cars just waiting to hit the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Dec 16 2007, 09:19 PM~9467383
> *was up!!!
> *


is that you lalo? :scrutinize:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 17 2007, 04:09 PM~9471574
> *thats another one of my cars just waiting to hit the streets. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2007, 06:55 PM~9471502
> *
> *



SHIT LIKE THAT DON'T LAST HOMIE...YOU EATHER JUMP ON DEALS OR PAY FULL PRICE...


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 17 2007, 04:19 PM~9471311
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS I'M ALWAYS PITCHING..
> MOTORS GONE...
> *


Nice!!! Put me on blast why dont you!!! :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2007, 04:07 PM~9471260
> *same shit bro whats good with you
> *


Why is Tony's car in your avitar???


----------



## lowriv1972

Hi Wayne, How you been?? You ready for X-mas??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 17 2007, 07:43 PM~9473201
> *Hi Wayne, How you been?? You ready for X-mas??
> *


whats up shane. everythings cool, but christmas is starting to kill me lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 17 2007, 07:41 PM~9473186
> *Why is Tony's car in your avitar???
> *


cuz it'z my car now


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2007, 09:57 PM~9474518
> *cuz it'z my car now
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 17 2007, 09:58 PM~9474527
> *:0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2007, 10:57 PM~9474518
> *cuz it'z my car now
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 17 2007, 10:37 PM~9473153
> *Nice!!! Put me on blast why dont you!!! :uh:
> *


don't act like you an't like it attention whore!


----------



## locs_650

Anyone know of a mechanic that works in the hayward area that can work on an 03 Buick Regal?????


----------



## himbone

Ive got an auto body frame rack for sale. anyone interested pm me for details


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 17 2007, 11:59 PM~9474874
> *
> *


what do you got now? :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2007, 11:34 AM~9477233
> *what do you got now?  :0
> *


its top screct  you will have to wait and see........... (G14 CLASSIFIED) lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 09:29 AM~9476480
> *Anyone know of a mechanic that works in the hayward area that can work on an 03 Buick Regal?????
> *


ill let you know bro i know a guy in fremont thats good :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 12:43 PM~9477294
> *its top screct  you will have to wait and see........... (G14 CLASSIFIED) lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


G-14 baby


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 18 2007, 01:09 PM~9477448
> *G-14 baby
> *


 :angry:


----------



## dropped81

i have a regular xbox for sale for 55 bucks if anyone is interested


----------



## dropped81

i have some cars for sale if anyone is interested in a daily

My Webpage

My Webpage

My Webpage


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2007, 02:02 PM~9477843
> *i have some cars for sale if anyone is interested in a daily
> 
> My Webpage
> 
> My Webpage
> 
> My Webpage
> *


i got some 12" cylinders for sale :biggrin: *new*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2007, 01:02 PM~9477843
> *i have some cars for sale if anyone is interested in a daily
> 
> My Webpage
> 
> My Webpage
> 
> My Webpage
> *


where the pics at bro??????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 12:43 PM~9477294
> *its top screct  you will have to wait and see........... (G14 CLASSIFIED) lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A Glasshouse


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2007, 12:55 PM~9477363
> *ill let you know bro i know a guy in fremont thats good  :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro let me know i need to get this fixed ASAP .... Thanks


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 01:10 PM~9477920
> *A Glasshouse
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: what up locs.......


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2007, 01:13 PM~9477945
> *Anyone?
> *


whats good bro?????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 01:10 PM~9477920
> *A Glasshouse
> *


tony is keeping it under wraps bro i'm not even sure he has something else yet :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 01:11 PM~9477921
> *Cool bro let me know i need to get this fixed ASAP .... Thanks
> *


ill call you this evening


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2007, 01:13 PM~9477945
> *Anyone?
> *


i might need those from you cause i need new ones so when i get the money ill see if you still have them


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 01:06 PM~9477878
> *where the pics at bro??????
> *


i dont have any but all of these cars are super clean bro :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 01:11 PM~9477921
> *Cool bro let me know i need to get this fixed ASAP .... Thanks
> *


ey whats wrong with it though so i can tell him


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 02:13 PM~9477947
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: what up locs.......
> *


What's good bro? How have things been?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2007, 02:22 PM~9478028
> *ey whats wrong with it though so i can tell him
> *


Tell him i had it check and they pulled the error code of P0507 Idle Speed Too High for a 2003 Buick Regal ... let me know what he says .... thanks bro ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 02:08 PM~9478356
> *What's good bro? How have things been?
> *


good bro and you??? how's the fam??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 03:37 PM~9478543
> *good bro and you??? how's the fam??
> *


Good ... just trying to survive .... how is your fam doing? you ready for the holidays? 








so does that car you got from Tony come with the plaque :0 :0 

:biggrin: j/k


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 02:09 PM~9478365
> *Tell him i had it check and they pulled the error code of P0507 Idle Speed Too High for a 2003 Buick Regal ... let me know what he says .... thanks bro ....
> *


alright ill tell him


----------



## dropped81

i will take pics of the cars today


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 02:44 PM~9478606
> *Good ... just trying to survive .... how is your fam doing? you ready for the holidays?
> so does that car you got from Tony come with the plaque  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


lol na no plaque. the fam is good bro i dont even wanna think about the holidays lol


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MIDNITE510, lowriv1972

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:13 PM~9478763
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:  MIDNITE510, lowriv1972
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wHATS UP BRO!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 03:21 PM~9478794
> *wHATS UP BRO!!!!
> *


nothing much bro just here at the house chillin. whats good with you?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:33 PM~9478874
> *nothing much bro just here at the house chillin. whats good with you?????
> *


aNOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE!!! wANNA TRADE TONY'S CAR FOR MY LINC???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 03:35 PM~9478886
> *aNOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE!!! wANNA TRADE ROLO'S CAR FOR MY LINC???
> *


hahahaah :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: this ones a keeper. I got a couple plans for it this season :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:40 PM~9478933
> *hahahaah  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: this ones a keeper. I got a couple plans for it this season :biggrin:
> *


i WAS JUST SCREWIN WIT YA!!! HOW ABOUT SOME D'S??? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 03:42 PM~9478944
> *i WAS JUST SCREWIN WIT YA!!! HOW ABOUT SOME D'S??? :biggrin:
> *


the cutty all ready has some chrome 72's and a cut 1 for the 5th :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:44 PM~9478968
> *the cutty all ready has some chrome 72's and a cut 1 for the 5th :biggrin:
> *


nO, SELLME SOME D'S!!! tRIPLE GOLDS!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 03:53 PM~9479058
> *nO, SELLME SOME D'S!!! tRIPLE GOLDS!!!
> *


rumor has it Wayne has a set of tripple gold d'z :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:58 PM~9479081
> *rumor has it Wayne has a set of tripple gold d'z  :biggrin:
> *


oH BOY, iLL HIT HIM UP THEN!!! i STILL NEED TO OFF THE 14'S i GOT, COMON YOU GOTTA KNOW SOMEONE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 04:00 PM~9479100
> *oH BOY, iLL HIT HIM UP THEN!!! i STILL NEED TO OFF THE 14'S i GOT, COMON YOU GOTTA KNOW SOMEONE
> *


I WILL ASK AROUND BRO...... I COULD USE THEM BUT CAN'T AFFORD THEM LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 05:04 PM~9479128
> *I WILL ASK AROUND BRO...... I COULD USE THEM BUT CAN'T AFFORD THEM LOL :biggrin:
> *


tRADE ME FOOL!!! i KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHIN i WANT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 04:10 PM~9479164
> *tRADE ME FOOL!!! i KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHIN i WANT
> *


WHAT ELSE YOU LOOKIN FOR?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 05:17 PM~9479212
> *WHAT ELSE YOU LOOKIN FOR?????
> *


wHAT YOU GOT?? wHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE TRIPLE D'S???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 18 2007, 04:18 PM~9479222
> *wHAT YOU GOT?? wHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE TRIPLE D'S???
> *


GOT THEM BUT NOT TRYIN TO GET RID OF THEM  I GOTS A COLOR BAR


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9479230
> *GOT THEM BUT NOT TRYIN TO GET RID OF THEM   I GOTS A COLOR BAR
> *


how much


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2007, 04:29 PM~9479281
> *how much
> *


NOT REALLY FOR SALE HOMIE............


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 04:34 PM~9479319
> *NOT REALLY FOR SALE HOMIE............
> *


damn what happened with that grill you were talikng about


----------



## R0L0

DONT HAVE IT ANYMORE HOMIE....... SORRY


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 17 2007, 11:59 PM~9474874
> *
> *


are you going to work on a new project?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 18 2007, 04:50 PM~9479414
> *are you going to work on a new project?
> *


its top screct you will have to wait and see........... (G14 CLASSIFIED) lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 07:53 PM~9479442
> *its top screct  you will have to wait and see........... (G14 CLASSIFIED) lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 05:13 PM~9479587
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ey bro do you want that xbox or no cause i called you alot of times ill bring it to you if you want


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2007, 08:15 PM~9479606
> *ey bro do you want that xbox or no cause i called you alot of times ill bring it to you if you want
> *


you got game for it? i was thinking about putting it in my mini van 4 the kids. since i got those 3 tvs in it..


----------



## G Style

MAYOR SHANE FINISHED THE LAST BURGER AT SAM'S THAT NIGHT! ....I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT BIG BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 02:44 PM~9478606
> *so does that car you got from Tony come with the plaque  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 18 2007, 09:47 PM~9481735
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO

Why Tony why !!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2007, 10:53 PM~9481785
> *Why Tony why !!!!!!
> *


had 2 move on 

other priorties had to come before the RED EYE.....

you guys will see me out again dont trip


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: , Elwood, 925eastbayrider

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9481812
> *had 2 move on
> 
> other priorties had to come before the RED EYE.....
> 
> you guys will see me out again dont trip
> *


i know we will even stronger :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

i see you wayne and elio :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:wave: my computer has problems tonight. :angry:


----------



## Elwood

Was up Bro you got a cutty now I see


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 18 2007, 10:08 PM~9481887
> *:wave: my computer has problems tonight. :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Elwood

Was up Bro you got a cutty now I see


----------



## dropped81

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BAYBOSS81, CadiRolo, BAYTROKITA50, Elwood, west coast ridaz
:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 01:08 AM~9481887
> *:wave: my computer has problems tonight. :angry:
> *


to much www.barriogirls.com wayne :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 18 2007, 10:10 PM~9481899
> *Was up Bro you got a cutty now I see
> *


HOWS THE MONTE TRAETING YOU HOMIE DONE ANYTHING YET


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:11 PM~9481915
> *to much www.barriogirls.com wayne :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 18 2007, 10:10 PM~9481899
> *Was up Bro you got a cutty now I see
> *


yup yup


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2007, 12:59 AM~9481828
> *i know we will even stronger :biggrin:
> *


cadirolo strikes again...another new ride ..must be nice... :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:11 PM~9481915
> *to much www.barriogirls.com wayne :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:13 PM~9481931
> *cadirolo strikes again...another new ride ..must be nice... :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie whats good


----------



## Elwood

Its getting lifted rite now and then on the way to the paint shop


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 18 2007, 10:15 PM~9481940
> *Its getting lifted rite now and then on the way to the paint shop
> *


COOL WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA PAINT IT I WAS GONNA DO IT TURQUOISE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 18 2007, 10:15 PM~9481940
> *Its getting lifted rite now and then on the way to the paint shop
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood

was up rolo what you got for sale


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2007, 01:14 AM~9481938
> *what up homie whats good
> *


shit homie....chilling staying warm....getting the ............ ready 4 summer


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 18 2007, 10:16 PM~9481949
> *was up rolo what you got for sale
> *


nothing rite now bro... what you got??????


----------



## Elwood

multy color andy wild cherry's


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:16 PM~9481950
> *shit homie....chilling staying warm....getting the ............ ready 4 summer
> *


coo coo

ya its been cold as shit and raining like crazy over here


----------



## Elwood

nothing rite besides my green spoke 13s


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

got a homie got a white,white top,blue interior clean big body with 113k on it 1995 on 14's ...$4300


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 10:17 PM~9481955
> *nothing rite now bro... what you got??????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:19 PM~9481968
> *got a homie got a white,white top,blue interior clean big body with 113k on it 1995 on 14's ...$4300
> *


are you selling a 76 glasshouse also?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2007, 01:19 AM~9481965
> *coo coo
> 
> ya its been cold as shit and raining like crazy over here
> *


shit homie i feel you..i work out that way at its cold at7am


----------



## Elwood

Got one already


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 01:22 AM~9481989
> *are you selling a 76 glasshouse also?
> *


not my glasshouse its coast ones..he just asked if i can put the word out there...$5500


----------



## Elwood

Was up Wayne did you find out for me


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ok, i got the memo....  

his car is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 01:25 AM~9482014
> *ok, i got the memo....
> 
> his car is nice. :thumbsup:
> *


  

ya its clean , he just as bad as you and rolo with cars...2 dam many at once..lol.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that was me hating alittle :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 18 2007, 10:24 PM~9482004
> *Was up Wayne did you find out for me
> *


nothing yet.... :ugh: i was laging today.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:27 PM~9482027
> *
> 
> ya its clean , he just as bad as you and rolo with cars...2 dam many at once..lol.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that was me hating alittle :biggrin:
> *


whats up with the towncar? do you still have it?


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 12:28 AM~9482029
> *nothing yet.... :ugh: i was laging today.
> *


How about the a arms


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 01:29 AM~9482037
> *whats up with the towncar? do you still have it?
> *


yes sir,,,,can sell it might as well finish it....its at the shop chilling


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

this show season sux 4 the bay...no LRM and no streetlow in san jo..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:32 PM~9482051
> *this show season sux 4 the bay...no LRM and no streetlow in san jo..
> *


 :yessad: i was just noticeing that today too. :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 10:30 PM~9482044
> *yes sir,,,,can sell it might as well finish it....its at the shop chilling
> *


yea you should keep it, that way you and your wife can cruse together.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 01:33 AM~9482060
> *:yessad: i was just noticeing that today too. :angry:
> *


we where thinking about going to san bernadino but imagine how packed that shows going to be.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 01:35 AM~9482068
> *yea you should keep it, that way you and your wife can cruse together.
> *


  yup so she can take all the kids with her


----------



## R0L0

does anyone have a set of 2 wing chrome dayton knock off with red chips for sale????????????????????


----------



## dropped81

wayne whats up with those bumpers you were taliking about cause i need one cause im taking the fifth wheel off


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i should have an extra, ill check after work tomorrow and pm you.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 18 2007, 11:29 PM~9482309
> *i should have an extra, ill check after work tomorrow and pm you.
> *


cool thanks bro i apreciate it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 18 2007, 11:44 PM~9482354
> *cool thanks bro i apreciate it
> *


what you gonna do with the conti kit when you take it off the car?????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2007, 11:52 PM~9482393
> *what you gonna do with the conti kit when you take it off the car?????
> *


i dont know probaly trade it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 19 2007, 12:37 AM~9482559
> *i dont know probaly trade it
> *


I can probaly get you a grill to trade you for the kit


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 18 2007, 11:32 PM~9482051
> *this show season sux 4 the bay...no LRM and no streetlow in san jo..
> *


HERES STREETLOWS 
March 16th - Salinas, CA - The Sports Complex

May 18th - San Francisco, CA - Candlestick Park

June 1st - Costa Mesa, CA - Orange County Fairgrounds

June 29th - Woodland, CA - Woodland County Fairgrounds

July 20th - Monterey, CA - Monterey County Fairgrounds

PLUS THE GOLD RUSH IN SAC AND AL THE SMALL SHOWS IM SURE THIS YEAR WILL BE AS BUSY AS THE PAST FEW HAVE.


----------



## himbone

I GOT A GE WASHER DRYER. STACKED COMBO FOR SALE. 600 ONLY USED FOR ABOUT 1 MONTH GREAT FOR SMALL SPACES


----------



## himbone

ALSO 50 GALLON FISH TANK W/LIGHT FILTER AND ROCKS JUST ADD WATER AND FISH 60


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:




















JUST CUZ LARGE RIM MAGAZINE WON'T BE COMING OUT HERE DOESN'T MEAN ITS THE END OF THE WORLD FELLAS


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2007, 09:39 AM~9484039
> *I GOT A GE WASHER DRYER. STACKED COMBO FOR SALE. 600 ONLY USED FOR ABOUT 1 MONTH GREAT FOR SMALL SPACES
> *


i might be interested


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 03:44 PM~9478606
> *
> so does that car you got from Tony come with the plaque  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *



Low C plaques are earned not giving out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2007, 10:57 AM~9484127
> *:wave:
> JUST CUZ LARGE RIM MAGAZINE WON'T BE COMING OUT HERE DOESN'T MEAN ITS THE END OF THE WORLD FELLAS
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 19 2007, 03:03 PM~9486171
> *Low C plaques are earned not giving out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No offense bro but we have already established the car did not come with the plaque I would have no use for it anyway. I am sure that locs was just making a joke there is no need for everyone in low c. To trip of tony's plaque I personally ripped it out of the car and gave it to him... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn nobody needs any cylinders? :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2007, 04:20 PM~9486297
> *No offense bro but we have already established the car did not come with the plaque I would have no use for it anyway. I am sure that locs was just making a joke there is no need for everyone in low c. To trip of tony's plaque I personally ripped it out of the car and gave it to him...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hold on there, taken it a little too far. I know it was made into a joke. I saw what was wrote. No need to explain yourself. No one tripping, relax.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 19 2007, 03:27 PM~9486353
> *Hold on there, taken it a little too  far. I know it was made into a joke.  I saw what was  wrote.  No need to explain yourself.  No one tripping, relax.
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 19 2007, 01:07 PM~9484977
> *i might be interested
> *


COOL I BELIEVE IT WAS ABOUT 1100 NEW, CAME WITH MY HOUSE. HIT ME UP 415 250 1809


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin: :0


----------



## R0L0

what it do sams fam


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 18 2007, 11:22 PM~9482287
> *wayne whats up with those bumpers you were taliking about cause i need one cause im taking the fifth wheel off
> *


i got a bumper for you, let me know when you want to pick it up. (when its not raining) :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2007, 04:23 PM~9486850
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 19 2007, 08:06 PM~9488238
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 19 2007, 12:07 PM~9484977
> *i might be interested
> *


Damn dawg you already got the cadi for sale on craigslist?????? :dunno: :dunno: I thought that's what you been wanting


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2007, 08:54 PM~9489211
> *Damn dawg you already got the cadi for sale on craigslist?????? :dunno:  :dunno: I thought that's what you been wanting
> *


it is i just want to see what i can pull in im probaly not really gonna sale it just paint it and get spokes unless someone comes thru with a 78 or 79 monte then its theres cause thats what i really want


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9489324
> *it is i just want to see what i can pull in im probaly not really gonna sale it just paint it and get spokes
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

TIM :wave:


----------



## dropped81

anyone wanna buy a xbox for 55bucks


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9489412
> *anyone wanna buy a xbox for 55bucks
> *


DAMN THIS GUY !!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2007, 09:17 PM~9489428
> *DAMN THIS GUY !!!!
> *


what :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 19 2007, 09:30 PM~9489506
> *what :biggrin:
> *


Selling everythin.... You selling your shoes to.... LOL


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 10:22 AM~9492174
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Sup Rolo :wave: How you doin? What ya got planned for xmas?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 20 2007, 10:47 AM~9492730
> *Sup Rolo :wave: How you doin? What ya got planned for xmas?
> *


what up eddie.. doin good bro what about you... just goona hang out with the fam. it gonna be a small x-mas for us this year money is tight lol... what you got planned bro????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 20 2007, 11:26 AM~9492610
> *:wave:
> *


What's good homie?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 11:15 AM~9492940
> *What's good homie?
> *


BIG LOCS IN DA HOUSE WHAT IT IZ PIMPIN?????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 06:41 AM~9491299
> *Selling everythin.... You selling your shoes to.... LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 12:36 PM~9493060
> *BIG LOCS IN DA HOUSE WHAT IT IZ PIMPIN?????
> *


What's good bro? I'm just here at work waiting for this day to end .... Still trying to figure out what is wrong with my daily ....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 18 2007, 02:09 PM~9478365
> *Tell him i had it check and they pulled the error code of P0507 Idle Speed Too High for a 2003 Buick Regal ... let me know what he says .... thanks bro ....
> *


ey bro does the car drive at all


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 02:12 PM~9493599
> *ey bro does the car drive at all
> *


Yes but very very slowly ....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 01:16 PM~9493627
> *Yes but very very slowly ....
> *


alright never mind then im gonna see if he can come check it out


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 01:03 PM~9493539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 01:29 PM~9493737
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


nothing much bro just chillin waiting for you to buy this xbox :biggrin: 


na j/p


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 01:29 PM~9493745
> *nothing much bro just chillin waiting for you to buy this xbox :biggrin:
> na j/p
> *


LOL SHIT I NEED TO SELL MY PS3 XBOX360 AND NINTENDO WII :biggrin: I NEED SOME FUNDS FOR THE WHIPS


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 01:31 PM~9493764
> *LOL SHIT I NEED TO SELL MY PS3 XBOX360 AND NINTENDO WII :biggrin: I NEED SOME FUNDS FOR THE WHIPS
> *


damn i feel ya though :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:31 PM~9493764
> *LOL SHIT I NEED TO SELL MY PS3 XBOX360 AND NINTENDO WII :biggrin: I NEED SOME FUNDS FOR THE WHIPS
> *


How much for the WII?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 02:10 PM~9494003
> *How much for the WII?
> *


not selling bro just a joke lol :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

I bet the owner of this 64 was pissed :0 :0 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ITXvlm9G4qM


----------



## 925eastbayrider

you tryn to sell the ps3 rolando ??

let a brother know


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2007, 02:37 PM~9494158
> *you tryn to sell the ps3 rolando ??
> 
> let a brother know
> *


everything is for sale for the right price......


----------



## 925eastbayrider

5 finger discount fool


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2007, 02:50 PM~9494285
> *5 finger discount fool
> *


if you can get its yours


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 02:04 PM~9493548
> *What's good bro? I'm just here at work waiting for this day to end .... Still trying to figure out what is wrong with my daily ....
> *


It wasnt the cat??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 20 2007, 04:09 PM~9494429
> *It wasnt the cat??
> *


No they pulled the code from the computer and it came up with some other things that i am now trying to figure out .... i hate new cars ... older cars are so much fucking easier to fix ....


----------



## R0L0

ouch!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3-4I_98KCXQ&feature=related


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

PS3?




HOW MUCH


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 06:22 PM~9494538
> *ouch!!!!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3-4I_98KCXQ&feature=related
> *



DAM CAN U SAY NEW GRILL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 05:24 PM~9494084
> *I bet the owner of this 64 was pissed :0  :0
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ITXvlm9G4qM
> *



HE AN'T MAD...HE GOT PAYED A SHIT LOAD, SITTING ON A NEW PAINT,CHROME UNDIES AND ALL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 06:16 PM~9494485
> *No they pulled the code from the computer and it came up with some other things that i am now trying to figure out .... i hate new cars ... older cars are so much fucking easier to fix ....
> *


WHATS THE CODE NUMBER..I GOT A SCANNER AND THE BOOK THAT BRAKES IT DOWN WHATS THE ISSUE


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 03:46 PM~9494730
> *WHATS THE CODE NUMBER..I GOT A SCANNER AND THE BOOK THAT BRAKES IT DOWN WHATS THE ISSUE
> *





> *Tell him i had it check and they pulled the error code of P0507 Idle Speed Too High for a 2003 Buick Regal ... let me know what he says .... thanks bro .... *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 06:48 PM~9494752
> *
> *


MY BOOK ONLY GOES UP TO 2002
***Idle air control motor failed. 
***Open or shorted idle air control motor circuit, or loose connector. 
***PCM failed.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 04:02 PM~9494878
> *MY BOOK ONLY GOES UP TO 2002
> ***Idle air control motor failed.
> ***Open or shorted idle air control motor circuit, or loose connector.
> ***PCM failed.
> *


ey bro do you want the xbox if you do ill bring it to you right now


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 04:46 PM~9494730
> *WHATS THE CODE NUMBER..I GOT A SCANNER AND THE BOOK THAT BRAKES IT DOWN WHATS THE ISSUE
> *


P0507 .... So when when putting it in gear and trying to drive feels like it is holding back and does not want to go any higher than 25 now .... allot of hesitation .... 

i changed the fuel pump and the IAC valve .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 05:02 PM~9494878
> *MY BOOK ONLY GOES UP TO 2002
> ***Idle air control motor failed.
> ***Open or shorted idle air control motor circuit, or loose connector.
> ***PCM failed.
> *


Thanks bro .... yeah i have the same info .... now just need to know what else to change before i give up and take it in .... i don't want to take it in cause money is short right now with the holidays and all ....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 04:14 PM~9494986
> *Thanks bro .... yeah i have the same info .... now just need to know what else to change before i give up and take it in .... i don't want to take it in cause money is short right now with the holidays and all ....
> *


im telling you bro i can get it done for dirt cheap im just waiting for my mom to get here


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 03:24 PM~9494084
> *I bet the owner of this 64 was pissed :0  :0
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ITXvlm9G4qM
> *


AT LEAST IT WASNT A 63 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 07:12 PM~9494963
> *P0507 .... So when when putting it in gear and trying to drive feels like it is holding back and does not want to go any higher than 25 now .... allot of hesitation ....
> 
> i changed the fuel pump and the IAC valve .....
> *


throttle body homie...have you cleaned it and check the connecters ..is it a 3800 motor.. locs call me..510-938-4072...





sammy..i'm off work...i'll call u in a few!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 05:27 PM~9495124
> *throttle body homie...have you cleaned it and check the connecters ..is it a 3800 motor.. locs call me..510-938-4072...
> sammy..i'm off work...i'll call u in a few!
> *


Yeah it is a V6 3800 bro .... i am still trying to figure things out with this car .... too many wires :biggrin: ..... how do i clean that? i just figured out where the IAC was last night .... I will call you in a little while bro i am about to be off from work .... 

Thanks


----------



## PICAZZO

*NEW CHROME CYLINDERS ANYONE?* :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CadiRolo, Regal King, lowriv1972, BAYTROKITA50, Eddie$Money

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 05:33 PM~9495163
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CadiRolo, Regal King, lowriv1972, BAYTROKITA50, Eddie$Money
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE, I KNOW YOU NEED SOME CHROME 12'' CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 05:23 PM~9495093
> *im telling you bro i can get it done for dirt cheap im just waiting for my mom to get here
> *


Thanks bro ... let me know .... if i can fix it myself then i would love to save the pennies and plus learn more about working on these new cars .... but if it is out of my league completely then if that guy can come through good lookin out right there .... call me when you know ..... thanks again homie ....


----------



## R0L0

regal king who did your avitar bro???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 20 2007, 04:33 PM~9495172
> *SUP HOMIE, I KNOW YOU NEED SOME CHROME 12'' CYLINDERS  :biggrin:
> *


you know what i really do but with x-mas and shit i cant buy nothing right now


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

www.wellsmfgcorp.com/pdf/Counterpoint4_1.pdf

i'm sure this is your issue..this is what it points to..its where the gas cable linkage hooks up to the motor. its got a wire pluged into it..check that wire for rott..inside make sure the connectors are not green...i had 2 impalas with the 3800 motor and i pulled one out so i know my way round that motor..check out that website...i'm sure that what u need to change the whole unit


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo+Dec 20 2007, 05:34 PM~9495176-->
> 
> 
> 
> regal king who did your avitar bro???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIL' HOMIE ENRIQUE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2007, 05:37 PM~9495200
> *you know what i really do but with x-mas and shit i cant buy nothing right now
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 20 2007, 04:34 PM~9495175
> *Thanks bro ... let me know .... if i can fix it myself then i would love to save the pennies and plus learn more about working on these new cars .... but if it is out of my league completely then if that guy can come through good lookin out right there .... call me when you know  ..... thanks again homie ....
> *


i will know for sure tonight so i will hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 04:27 PM~9495124
> *throttle body homie...have you cleaned it and check the connecters ..is it a 3800 motor.. locs call me..510-938-4072...
> sammy..i'm off work...i'll call u in a few!
> *


hit me up bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 20 2007, 05:44 PM~9495257
> *www.wellsmfgcorp.com/pdf/Counterpoint4_1.pdf
> 
> i'm sure this is your issue..this is what it points to..its where the gas cable linkage hooks up to the motor. its got a wire pluged into it..check that wire for rott..inside make sure the connectors are not green...i had 2 impalas with the 3800 motor and i pulled one out so i know my way round that motor..check out that website...i'm sure that what u need to change the whole unit
> *


Good lookin out bro i will try that tonight ..... i hope this works :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Sam's people. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 20 2007, 05:57 PM~9495366
> *Wuz up Sam's people. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DOES YOUR CADDY NEED SOME NEW CHROME CYLINDERS? :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

I got some video of the hop from the toy drive, all i godda do is upload it....


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 20 2007, 06:31 PM~9496279
> *I got some video of the hop from the toy drive, all i godda do is upload it....
> *


What's up LiL homie , post it up!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 20 2007, 05:32 PM~9495159
> *NEW CHROME CYLINDERS ANYONE? :dunno:
> *


what size I may be interested


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2007, 09:39 AM~9484039
> *I GOT A GE WASHER DRYER. STACKED COMBO FOR SALE. 600 ONLY USED FOR ABOUT 1 MONTH GREAT FOR SMALL SPACES
> *


its for my mom so i will see whats up after i sale one of these cars :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 11:25 PM~9498595
> *its for my mom so i will see whats up after i sale one of these cars :biggrin:
> *


cool its just chillen in my basement, it still even has the blue plastic around the buttons


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2007, 11:14 PM~9498473
> *what size I may be interested
> *


12"s


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2007, 02:31 AM~9499596
> *12"s
> *


ohh no thanks


----------



## PICAZZO

Where everyone at?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2007, 12:15 PM~9501805
> *Where everyone at?
> *


wAS uP bRO!!!!


----------



## Ragtrey

I drove by a Sams and saw some clean Chevys the other day. Is that the spot?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2007, 11:15 AM~9501805
> *Where everyone at?
> *


WHAT IT DEW


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 21 2007, 12:59 PM~9502114
> *wAS uP bRO!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 21 2007, 12:10 PM~9502179
> *I drove by a Sams and saw some clean Chevys the other day. Is that the spot?
> *


yep, sams on hesperian blvd saturday nights.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 21 2007, 02:10 PM~9503050
> *yep, sams on hesperian blvd saturday nights.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 21 2007, 03:10 PM~9503050
> *yep, sams on hesperian blvd saturday nights.
> *


I need to stop by and check it out sometime :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2007, 05:16 PM~9503947
> *I need to stop by and check it out sometime  :0
> *


yeah me to I hear they have some nice cars out there :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2007, 04:16 PM~9503947
> *I need to stop by and check it out sometime  :0
> *


X3


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

I GAVE UP .. I WAS LOOKING 4 THE CARS MCQUEEN POWERWHEELS AND I CAN NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE......WENT TO 4 K MARTS AND NOTHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 21 2007, 06:11 PM~9504334
> *I GAVE UP .. I WAS LOOKING 4 THE CARS MCQUEEN POWERWHEELS AND I CAN NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE......WENT TO 4 K MARTS AND NOTHING!!!!!!!!
> *


use the internet i was looking for some stuff and just searched the store stock on line :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 21 2007, 10:19 PM~9505135
> *use the internet  i was looking for some stuff and just searched the store stock on line  :biggrin:
> *


did that....nothing


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: sams fam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 22 2007, 11:14 AM~9508416
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: sams fam!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Homie :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 21 2007, 11:44 PM~9506463
> *did that....nothing
> *


get yur lazy ass out there :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i looked around i found dale jr just get that one and re paint it your the man :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 23 2007, 09:45 AM~9513930
> *:wave:
> *


SUP BRO


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: sideshow60 HAPPY HOLIDAYS BRO HOWS EVERYTHING???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 23 2007, 11:12 AM~9514116
> *SUP BRO
> *


still sick, but I think I'm losing weight :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 23 2007, 11:35 AM~9514596
> *still sick, but I think I'm losing weight  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MY ASS NEEDS TO LOSE WEIGHT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 23 2007, 11:37 AM~9513670
> *i looked around  i found dale jr  just get that one and re paint it your the man :thumbsup:
> *



I JUST BOUGHT IT OFF EBAY FOR $100 MORE THE STORE COST...

AND I'LL X2 ON CADIROLO'S COMMENT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i dont think you can get them direct i dont see a page to order from power wheels


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 23 2007, 02:46 PM~9514689
> *i dont think you can get them direct i dont see a page to order from power wheels
> *


NA EBAY TIM..$345.00 PLUS $145 SHIPPING


----------



## PICAZZO

What are you guys talkn about?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone looking for a wii 275.00 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

whats up my bay area homies?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sold :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

ALL MY SAMS HOMIE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS!!!......


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 23 2007, 01:09 PM~9514457
> *:wave:  :wave: sideshow60 HAPPY HOLIDAYS BRO HOWS EVERYTHING???
> *


sup rolo. ill probably be out your way all week hit me up


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 23 2007, 07:56 PM~9517292
> *ALL MY SAMS HOMIE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS!!!......
> *


you too homie !!!


----------



## Elwood

what up Rolo looking to see if I could get that grill from you P.M. me when you can and let me knoww whats up


----------



## PICAZZO

SAMS FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES ALL HAVE A GOOD ONE !!!!

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1759239872


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Dec 23 2007, 07:22 PM~9517430
> *sup rolo. ill probably be out your way all week hit me up
> *


Oh ya bro. Pm me your number.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Dec 23 2007, 07:22 PM~9517430
> *sup rolo. ill probably be out your way all week hit me up
> *


Oh ya bro. Pm me your number.


----------



## R0L0

Happy Birthday Tony (925eastbayrider) Tha big 18 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 24 2007, 10:30 AM~9520687
> *Happy Birthday Tony (925eastbayrider) Tha big 18 :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 24 2007, 10:35 AM~9520722
> *thanks bro
> *


Happy B-day bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.bayareanewsgroup.com/multimedia...2007/1223debra/ :angel:


----------



## bub916

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 24 2007, 11:19 AM~9521492
> *http://www.bayareanewsgroup.com/multimedia...2007/1223debra/                    :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 24 2007, 09:35 AM~9520722
> *thanks bro
> *


happy birthday tony!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 24 2007, 02:18 PM~9522300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

Sam's people, Happy Holidays. :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 24 2007, 03:42 PM~9522764
> *happy birthday tony!
> *


thanks wayne


----------



## dropped81

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: uffin: :ugh: :worship: :around: :werd:


----------



## R0L0

Merry Christmas to the sams fam


----------



## 925eastbayrider

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES


----------



## og flip from frisco

Happy Birthday Tony!! Dont forget to register to VOTE! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BayMami

Merry Christmas !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eastbay_drop

sup guys, merry christmas!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

merry christmas everybody! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hope everyone is having a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 25 2007, 10:00 PM~9532209
> *Hope everyone is having a good one :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup bros?

how was everyones christmas??


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz everybody doing for New Years':biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 26 2007, 03:51 PM~9535966
> *Wuz everybody doing for New Years':biggrin:
> *


LONG BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

shit christmas over time to work on the LOW LOW LOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 27 2007, 06:47 AM~9540980
> *shit christmas over time to work on the LOW LOW LOW!! :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## PICAZZO

I need a daily :yes:



Preferably a big body or acura :biggrin:





But I'll take whatever


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: How is everyone?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 02:27 PM~9543129
> *:wave: How is everyone?
> *


What's going on bro? How was your Christmas?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 02:55 PM~9542451
> *I need a daily :yes:
> Preferably a big body or acura :biggrin:
> But I'll take whatever
> *


got a big body! $4500 

1995 white on white blue interior
112k
SUPER CLEAN HOMIE!!! straight body clean interior,,better then the 93 i had and that sold for $4300


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9543262
> *What's going on bro? How was your Christmas?
> *


Good and yours?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 27 2007, 03:48 PM~9543926
> *got a big body! $4500
> 
> 1995 white on white blue interior
> 112k
> SUPER CLEAN HOMIE!!! straight body clean interior,,better then the 93 i had and that sold for $4300
> *


Pics wheels?


----------



## lowriv1972

I see you Regal King!!! Hi :wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 11:55 AM~9542451
> *I need a daily :yes:
> Preferably a big body or acura :biggrin:
> But I'll take whatever
> *


heres some i have 

My Webpage

My Webpage


----------



## PICAZZO

Too bad the 1st one isn't automatic


----------



## dropped81

second one is


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 03:14 PM~9544181
> *Pics wheels?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 27 2007, 05:54 PM~9544913
> *second one is
> *


Out of my price range, who's cars are those?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 08:06 PM~9545869
> *Out of my price range, who's cars are those?
> *


 :wave: Wuz up.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 06:14 PM~9544181
> *Pics wheels?
> *


no pics get off ur lazy ass and come see it...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/517361063.html



my homie aldo got this 4 sale


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 07:06 PM~9545869
> *Out of my price range, who's cars are those?
> *


what happened to the tahoe?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 07:06 PM~9545869
> *Out of my price range, who's cars are those?
> *


  there mine though


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9547534
> * there mine though
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9547289
> *what happened to the tahoe?
> *


Gulps like 20 bucks just to start it.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2007, 11:57 PM~9548821
> *Gulps like 20 bucks just to start it.
> *


whats your price range bro


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2007, 02:57 AM~9548821
> *Gulps like 20 bucks just to start it.
> *


shit homie that why i bought a toyota when i really wanted a new suburban..fucken gas prices homie...

aldo also got a think its a 90- or 89 acura 2 door with 104k on it moon roof. paint its alright.. black leather..interior is clean! its a the mechanic geting a tune-up and inpection berfore he puts it for sale... he don't sell junk...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 28 2007, 01:44 AM~9549060
> *whats your price range bro
> *


Depends on the car


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 28 2007, 07:06 AM~9549460
> *shit homie that why i bought a toyota when i really wanted a new suburban..fucken gas prices homie...
> 
> aldo also got a think its a 90- or 89 acura 2 door with 104k on it moon roof. paint its alright.. black leather..interior is clean!  its a the mechanic geting a tune-up and inpection berfore he puts it for sale... he don't sell junk...
> *


:0 Do you know what he wants for it???


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BayMami

:wave: *Hello 2008!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats goin on guys and gals!!! I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!!!! 2008 will be off the chain, I hope!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats goin on guys and gals!!! I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!!!! 2008 will be off the chain, I hope!!!!


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 29 2007, 11:12 AM~9558296
> *Whats goin on guys and gals!!! I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!!!! 2008 will be off the chain, I hope!!!!
> *


Hell Yeah...I am so looking forward to a New Year! 
We gotta do it live at Sam's this summer! :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Dec 29 2007, 11:14 AM~9558304
> *Hell Yeah...I am so looking forward to a New Year!
> We gotta do it live at Sam's this summer!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MIKE66

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: heyyy


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Still have the chrome 12'' cylinders for sale if anyone needs em hit me up


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

got a homie selling his big body, 1995 blue silver color with matching top and interior, stock color..80k its clean in and out $3800


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 30 2007, 06:37 AM~9564203
> *got a homie selling his big body, 1995 blue silver color with matching top and interior, stock color..80k its clean in and out $3800
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 30 2007, 06:37 AM~9564203
> *got a homie selling his big body, 1995 blue silver color with matching top and interior, stock color..80k its clean in and out $3800
> *


any pics??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style+Dec 30 2007, 02:55 PM~9566239-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925eastbayrider_@Dec 30 2007, 04:46 PM~9566921
> *any pics??
> *


Damn must be nice to ball :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 30 2007, 06:46 PM~9566921
> *any pics??
> *


YOU MUST OF SEEN IT BEFORE ..ITS NEXT DOOR TO FREDDY SHOP...ITS MIKES CADDY


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Dec 30 2007, 06:39 PM~9567728-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Damn  must be nice to ball :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 30 2007, 07:19 PM~9568106
> *YOU MUST OF SEEN IT BEFORE ..ITS NEXT DOOR TO FREDDY SHOP...ITS MIKES CADDY
> *


 oh yeA


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 30 2007, 09:21 PM~9568134
> *:nono:
> oh yeA
> *


HE HAD IT ON SOME D'S..ITS A CLEAN CAR..FOR A DAILY AND A GOOD PRICE AND START FOR A PROJECT..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 29 2007, 10:39 PM~9562770
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: heyyy
> *


wuz up nephew :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 29 2007, 10:39 PM~9562770
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: heyyy
> *


wuz up nephew


----------



## dropped81

does anyone know how to reply to craigslist ads


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 31 2007, 12:50 AM~9570111
> *does anyone know how to reply to craigslist ads
> *


UPPER LEFT THERE SHOULD BE A LINK AND IF THERES NO LINK NO NUMBER THEN MOST LIKELY ITS A SCAM...OR SOMEONE FUCKING AROUND...SEEN SOME DEALS 2 GOOD 2 BE TRUE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 30 2007, 10:50 PM~9570111
> *does anyone know how to reply to craigslist ads
> *


your always posting on craigslist, you dont know how to reply?


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 29 2007, 02:59 PM~9559539
> *x2
> *



:wave: McGruff!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Dec 31 2007, 10:24 AM~9573027
> *:wave: McGruff!
> *


How you been doing BayMami :wave: 

.RUFF, RUFF :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 31 2007, 10:35 AM~9573110
> *How you been doing BayMami :wave:
> 
> .RUFF, RUFF :biggrin:
> *



Ahh! so you do remember....ha ha ha! That shit was hilarious! 
Reno huh! That's hella cool. Me and Bert will be right here in the BAY....wasted!
:tongue: :tongue: 
Well have a Good New Year!!! and be safe out there!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just got to long beach :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 31 2007, 10:39 PM~9578233
> *just got to long beach  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 31 2007, 07:49 PM~9577352
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


x2! :wave: 

good luck to everyone that went to LA. :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 1 2008, 01:39 AM~9578715
> *x2! :wave:
> 
> good luck to everyone that went to LA. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 1 2008, 12:39 AM~9578715
> *x2! :wave:
> 
> good luck to everyone that went to LA. :thumbsup:
> *


i was just down there on sunday and monday 
but happy new years everyone


----------



## PICAZZO

Happy New Years Sams Homies, lets get Sam's on and crackin' this year !!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2008, 06:20 AM~9579342
> *Happy New Years Sams Homies, lets get Sam's on and crackin' this year !!!!!
> *


X2 let's get it crackin :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 1 2008, 10:00 AM~9579751
> *X2 let's get it crackin :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT DID YOU DO FOR NEW YEARS BRO?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2008, 09:20 AM~9579342
> *Happy New Years Sams Homies, lets get Sam's on and crackin' this year !!!!!
> *


yup more rides and less daily drivers


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2008, 10:36 AM~9580163
> *:wave: WHAT DID YOU DO FOR NEW YEARS BRO?
> *


I stayed home with my kids bro... My wife had to fly out to Hawaii last night because her untie passed away. What you do bro??? Did you and your girl have a good time?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 1 2008, 12:43 PM~9580520
> *I stayed home with my kids bro... My wife had to fly out to Hawaii last night because her untie passed away. What you do bro??? Did you and your girl have a good time?
> *


sorry to hear that bro :angel:






* I stayed at home to we just watched movies, its too dangerous out there now and days .


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2008, 12:02 PM~9580606
> *sorry to hear that bro :angel:
> * I stayed at home to we just watched movies, its too dangerous out there now and days .
> *


Thanks Bro....

Ya I feel you to much drama out there. Cops were out in full force as I was comming back from taking my wife and that was around 6:00 I could only imagine the later it got........


----------



## CE 707

happy new years to of you guys


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 31 2007, 11:39 PM~9578233
> *just got to long beach  :biggrin:
> *


how did you do


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 1 2008, 10:57 PM~9584791
> *how did you do
> *


hit bumper in the pit :biggrin: 64 inches lost to a 80 inch car then whent to the after hop didnt to to good there but we tried :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 2 2008, 07:56 AM~9586569
> *hit bumper in the pit  :biggrin:  64 inches lost to a 80 inch car then whent to the after hop didnt to to good there but we tried :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: at least you put it down for the bay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 2 2008, 11:17 AM~9587406
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: at least you put it down for the bay!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2008, 07:20 AM~9579342
> *Happy New Years Sams Homies, lets get Sam's on and crackin' this year !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 2 2008, 07:56 AM~9586569
> *hit bumper in the pit  :biggrin:  64 inches lost to a 80 inch car then whent to the after hop didnt to to good there but we tried :biggrin:
> *


congrats tim and jake! :thumbsup: heard you got 2nd place at the show.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 2 2008, 04:11 PM~9589484
> *congrats tim and jake! :thumbsup: heard you got 2nd place at the show.
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

the after hop pics soon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 2 2008, 04:11 PM~9589484
> *congrats tim and jake! :thumbsup: heard you got 2nd place at the show.
> *


first place is all that matterd  only one winner next year will try agian :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2008, 01:48 PM~9597336
> *first place is all that matterd   only one winner  next year will try agian :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Puttin it down for the Bay ....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2008, 11:22 AM~9596348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 2 2008, 10:17 AM~9587406
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: at least you put it down for the bay!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

right on tim and jake!


----------



## WAT IT DO

to bad we dont got no pics or vid the camera fuck up on the first lick


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 3 2008, 07:38 PM~9600315
> *:wave:
> *


how are you doing bro


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 2 2008, 03:11 PM~9589484
> *congrats tim and jake! :thumbsup: heard you got 2nd place at the show.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...diamonds023.flv


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

. :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Eddie-Money

*wasn't that Regal built by streetlife, thought I saw it on a truucha video*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Eddie-Money

*chev you got anymore video*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 4 2008, 10:38 AM~9605536
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro? You still thinking about heading out to Tahoe today?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

this weather is nutty


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2008, 11:38 PM~9603013
> *chev you got anymore video
> *


thats it the camera was trippin it didnt want to work , all the way down to long beach and no pics or video to show everyone i think we have one of us on the bumper but no video of us hopping


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 A little winding. hno: out there today.


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh270/c...ticsshow068.flv


----------



## himbone

THIS GOES OUT TO REGAL KING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBPJTK1YBvs&feature=related


----------



## 66IMPWAGON

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 66IMPWAGON_@Jan 5 2008, 10:14 PM~9618267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up J-Dawg welcome to the layitlow family :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 4 2008, 12:25 PM~9606747
> *this weather is nutty
> *


Nutty lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, BAYTROKITA50

What crackin Eddie how was your new years????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:23 AM~9618339
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CadiRolo, BAYTROKITA50
> 
> What crackin Eddie how was your new years????
> *


fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


wtf???????/// wich one the bad boy??????? :angry: 

fucket up holmes :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:  

haterz


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 10:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


 :angry: man that sucks eddie, i know the feeling. i was wondering if you had sold it yet.... guess not  hope you find it.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 10:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT EDDIE! :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 6 2008, 03:40 PM~9621464
> *:angry:  man that sucks eddie, i know the feeling. i was wondering if you had sold it yet.... guess not   hope you find it.
> *


i was in the middle of lifting it.. had the frt done and was working on the back , but the box 4 the subs was in my way..rack was built and pumps were mounted.all i had to do was weld some powerballs. i'm ass out! insurance an't paying shit! they already giving me the run around.......


----------



## Coast One

:0 wtf!


----------



## 408SHARK

NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2008, 11:05 PM~9618189
> *THIS GOES OUT TO REGAL KING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBPJTK1YBvs&feature=related
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HOMIE !!!!!! 
WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND AND THOSE BITCH MADE FOOLS THAT TOOK YOUR RIDE HOMIE DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THEY GOT THEMSELVES INTO !!!!!
:machinegun: IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO HOMIE LET US KNOW !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 4 2008, 12:32 PM~9606277
> *What's going on bro? You still thinking about heading out to Tahoe today?
> *


YEAH JUST GOT BACK BRO, TALK ABOUT A REALLY BAD SNOW STORM WOOOWEEEE
NO BULLSHIT NO EXAGERATION THE CAR WAS NOWHERE TO BE SEEN UNDER ALL THE SNOW IT TOOK ME ABOUT 1.5 HR TO GET ALL THE SNOW OFF OF IT........... I"LL POST PICTURES UP.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 02:27 PM~9621748
> *i was in the middle of lifting it.. had the frt done and was working on the back , but the box 4 the subs was in my way..rack was built and pumps were mounted.all i had to do was weld some powerballs. i'm ass out! insurance an't paying shit! they already giving me the run around.......
> *


damn eddie 
we were talking about that like 4 days ago homie 

i am sorry to here that bro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 6 2008, 08:21 PM~9624543
> *damn eddie
> we were talking about that like 4 days ago homie
> 
> i am sorry to here that bro
> *


your avitar :scrutinize:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

is that better


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


That is some bullshit, sorry to hear that homie. :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 6 2008, 09:09 PM~9625092
> *is that better
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 PM~9626132
> *
> *


haha keepin em confused


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9623774
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HOMIE !!!!!!
> WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND AND THOSE BITCH MADE FOOLS THAT TOOK YOUR RIDE HOMIE DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THEY GOT THEMSELVES INTO !!!!!
> :machinegun:  IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO HOMIE LET US KNOW !!!!!
> *



SHIT I BEEN LOOKING AROUND HOMIE...JUST GOT TO WAIT TO SEE IF IT POPS UP SOME WHERE....I'M AT THE POINT TO WHERE I JUST GIVE UP....


----------



## WAT IT DO

DID IT HAPPENED IN NEWARK


----------



## WAT IT DO

SO WHEN IS THE FIRST GET TOGETHER GOING TO BE AT SAMS FOR 2008


----------



## WAT IT DO

SO WHEN IS THE FIRST GET TOGETHER GOING TO BE AT SAMS FOR 2008


----------



## WAT IT DO

SO WHEN IS THE FIRST GET TOGETHER GOING TO BE AT SAMS FOR 2008


----------



## WAT IT DO

SO WHEN IS THE FIRST GET TOGETHER GOING TO BE AT SAMS FOR 2008


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jan 7 2008, 12:55 AM~9626635
> *DID IT HAPPENED IN NEWARK
> *


YUP IN FRT OF MY HOUSE...EAZY510 SAYS THAT SOMEONE ON HIS STREET GOT THERE CAR JACKED ALSO AND THATS JUST 2 BLOCKS FROM ME


----------



## CE 707

sorry to hear about your car bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

if u had full coverage on the car dont let teh insurance fuck you out of the money u got in it. if u got receipts they gotta pay up. if u had liability or collision on it, ur boned in the ass on it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 10:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


Damn eddie I'm sorry to hear that bro.. I will keep my eyes open out here in the central valley for you.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 01:39 AM~9626921
> *if u had full coverage on the car dont let teh insurance fuck you out of the money u got in it. if u got receipts they gotta pay up.    if u had liability or collision on it, ur boned in the ass on it
> *


trying not to let it happen


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:47 AM~9627471
> *Damn eddie I'm sorry to hear that bro.. I will keep my eyes open out here in the central valley for you.
> *



shit u know as well as i do someone got a 96 converson on there 90-94 TC already....


----------



## PICAZZO

Don't Give up homie, this lowrider community aint that big bro, someone going to get caught slippin' eventually.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620821
> *fine till i woke up on 1-3-2008 in the morning to find the lincoln missing...shit all i got left is rims cause i had just put some gold centers on it so my powder coated wheels don't get fucked...
> *


That is fucked up bro .... i will keep an eye out and see what i can find out .... 

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 6 2008, 07:12 PM~9623796
> *YEAH JUST GOT BACK BRO, TALK ABOUT A REALLY BAD SNOW STORM WOOOWEEEE
> NO BULLSHIT NO EXAGERATION THE CAR WAS NOWHERE TO BE SEEN  UNDER ALL THE SNOW IT TOOK ME ABOUT 1.5 HR TO GET ALL THE SNOW OFF OF IT........... I"LL POST PICTURES UP.
> *


Damn bro sounds like fun but then again like allot of work :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2008, 10:19 PM~9626792
> *YUP IN FRT OF MY HOUSE...EAZY510 SAYS THAT SOMEONE ON HIS STREET GOT THERE CAR JACKED ALSO AND THATS JUST 2 BLOCKS FROM ME
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2008, 02:42 PM~9631623
> *:angry:
> *


:wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 7 2008, 08:09 PM~9634432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about a layitlow picnic?????


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9635580
> *how about a x2 bro :thumbsup:*


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9635580
> *how about a layitlow picnic?????
> *



trust me i will be there....   :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 24 2007, 11:32 AM~9521565
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9635580
> *how about a layitlow picnic?????
> *


layitlow picnic willbe at the same park but in JUNE..

ill post up a date once i lock it in with the city


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 8 2008, 09:19 AM~9638512
> *layitlow picnic willbe at the same park but in JUNE..
> 
> ill post up a date once i lock it in with the city
> *


Sounds good ...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 8 2008, 09:19 AM~9638512
> *layitlow picnic willbe at the same park but in JUNE..
> 
> ill post up a date once i lock it in with the city
> *


aye this time you going to make it out to ours right? :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style+Jan 8 2008, 07:10 PM~9642922-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustler on the go_@Jan 8 2008, 07:24 PM~9643059
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

trade my starwires for a set of 14'' knock offs


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 8 2008, 07:49 PM~9643966
> *trade my starwires  for a set of 14'' knock offs
> *


WHAT CONDITION ARE THE STAR WIRES IN????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 8 2008, 08:51 PM~9644004
> *WHAT CONDITION ARE THE STAR WIRES IN????
> *


cool for a daily


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 8 2008, 08:49 PM~9643966
> *trade my starwires  for a set of 14'' knock offs
> *


i got some :biggrin: 
you just want me to bring them on sat mornin when i get them other wheels off you :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Jan 8 2008, 10:37 PM~9645201
> *i got some  :biggrin:
> you just want me to bring them on sat mornin when i get them other wheels off you :biggrin:
> *


i need hundred spoke


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jan 6 2008, 10:01 PM~9626678
> *SO WHEN IS THE FIRST GET TOGETHER GOING TO BE AT SAMS FOR 2008
> *



??? X2 :werd:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

update*******       



fremont PD found it today




































and to think it once was like this


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 06:38 PM~9652168
> *update*******
> fremont PD found it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to think it once was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT bro .... that fucking sucks .... everyone needs to keep an eye out on craigslist or other people selling this .... :angry: :angry: 

sorry bro ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

that took some time deffinatly not stripped on the street


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 9 2008, 08:41 PM~9652198
> *HOLY SHIT bro .... that fucking sucks .... everyone needs to keep an eye out on craigslist or other people selling this ....  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> sorry bro ....
> *



that shits on someones car by now... they took only want they needed it looks like


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

not easy to hide the enterior... fuckin haters could have stolen a stock ride :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any prints or did they print it


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

they even took my gold centers


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 08:48 PM~9652286
> *any prints or did they print it
> *



yup....but there blurry..who ever did it wiped down the car with oil or some shit..plus they where in the door jam so they could of even been mine


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

they swapped rims?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 06:42 PM~9652212
> *that took some time deffinatly not stripped on the street
> *


Yeah they knew what they were doing ..... fuck that :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: it has to be some one in that area ..... they wouldn't chance driving it from far away to drop it off near where they got it .... did the police say where they found it at exactly?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 08:52 PM~9652330
> *they swapped rims?
> *


yup....i had some 13's gold centers


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hows the ride locs


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

fuc that i got lojack fuckers wont get off the blck


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9652343
> *Yeah they knew what they were doing ..... fuck that  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: it has to be some one in that area ..... they wouldn't chance driving it from far away to drop it off near where they got it .... did the police say where they found it at exactly?
> *



ya i went to the area...cars in driving condition....its in the middle of companies.so it was drivin there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 06:56 PM~9652356
> *yup....i had some 13's gold centers
> *


now what ya gunna do wit it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

put it back togther and put a sliding rag top


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 08:59 PM~9652389
> *now what ya gunna do wit it
> *



its junk....if they want to sell it to me 4 cheap i might buy it back 4 the frame and motor


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 06:56 PM~9652364
> *hows the ride locs
> *


Much better just need the time to do a full tune up so that it doesn't happened again.... thanks again bro .... i really appreciate it allot .....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 09:01 PM~9652406
> *put it back togther and put a sliding  rag top
> *



lol..i can do sunroofs but sliding rags are not my style


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 07:03 PM~9652428
> *lol..i can do sunroofs but sliding rags are not my style
> *


chop the top and lets hop it :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 09:04 PM~9652444
> *chop the top and lets hop it  :biggrin:
> *



2 door convert


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

crap that sucks eddie  

the worst part is they cut the roof, they couldnt just unbolt it. :angry: if it hadnt been for that it would be worth rebuilding... those patterns were nice :tears: 

you know it was a lowrider who did it if they had wires sitting around, the lowrider community is small.... someone knows who did it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 9 2008, 09:09 PM~9652487
> *crap that sucks eddie
> 
> the worst part is they cut the roof, they couldnt just unbolt it. :angry: if it hadnt been for that it would be worth rebuilding... those patterns were nice :tears:
> 
> you know it was a lowrider who did it if they had wires sitting around, the lowrider community is small.... someone knows who did it.
> *



someone who had maroon , purpleish spoke 14's


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 06:11 PM~9652506
> *someone who had maroon , purpleish spoke 14's
> *


theres your new rims tim


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ya let me get thos


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 06:38 PM~9652168
> *update*******
> fremont PD found it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to think it once was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they didnt even break the ignition :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2008, 09:14 PM~9652542
> *they didnt even break the ignition  :scrutinize:
> *


nope and there chip keys also..insurence has the set of keys .those keys where supposely only able 2 get at a dealer...there cars on its way to roseville to be investagated.. will see what they come with


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2008, 07:14 PM~9652542
> *they didnt even break the ignition  :scrutinize:
> *


dam they did a hella nice job cutting out the sunroof


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 07:19 PM~9652602
> *nope and there chip keys also..insurence has the set of keys .those keys where supposely only able 2 get at a dealer...there cars on its way to roseville to be investagated.. will see what they come with
> *


so what next got something else to build why didnt you have it in your garage


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2008, 09:20 PM~9652615
> *dam they did a hella nice job cutting out the sunroof
> *



not really its all jagged and warped...i closed the door and the roof just flexed..


----------



## PICAZZO

Man Thats really fucked up !!!! Im sorry bro that sucks :thumbsdown: But They will be caught !!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2008, 09:22 PM~9652632
> *so what next got something else to build why didnt you have it in your garage
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: working 4 newark pd now...


----------



## PICAZZO

WestCoast Ridaz :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 06:52 PM~9652330
> *they swapped rims?
> *


:wave: Hey Tim cant say Hi?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 9 2008, 07:26 PM~9652670
> *WestCoast Ridaz :scrutinize:
> *


regalking :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 9 2008, 09:24 PM~9652652
> *Man Thats really fucked up !!!! Im sorry bro that sucks :thumbsdown: But They will be caught !!!
> *



they got prints so will see what they come with...there inside the door jam though so they might be mind but will see..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 07:29 PM~9652702
> *they got prints so will see what they come with...there inside the door jam though so they might be mind but will see..
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

at least they are investigating. they didnt do anything when mine got stolen.... they said auto theft was low priority. :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 9 2008, 09:30 PM~9652710
> *
> *


i know man..lincoln door jams are water tight sealed..the rest of the car was all wet from last night but the door jams where dry and clean and thats where they found the prints at...i'm out of the game till i move into one of my houses in the valley or buy one out here...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 9 2008, 07:27 PM~9652682
> *:wave: Hey Tim cant say Hi?
> *


 :twak: :twak: you didnt bring the camera to sams go to the corner and stay there


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 07:25 PM~9652663
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  working 4 newark pd now...
> *


yep sure am :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2008, 09:33 PM~9652755
> *yep sure am :scrutinize:
> *


not doing a good job then....don't be scared baine an't that bad....they just jacked eazys homie next door yesterday...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 9 2008, 09:32 PM~9652743
> *at least they are investigating. they didnt do anything when mine got stolen.... they said auto theft was low priority. :angry:
> *


this cop had that car dusted good.....she was even mad cause i didn't have a key to open a trunk


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 07:37 PM~9652773
> *not doing a good job then....don't be scared baine an't that bad....they just jacked eazys homie next door yesterday...
> *


hope everthing works out for u hopefully you get paid


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2008, 09:39 PM~9652795
> *hope everthing works out for u hopefully you get paid
> *



price they looking 2 give me an't shit...just enough to pay me for what the car cost me....i was hoping to get the car back and able to rebuild..but its total


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i need a sams double


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 09:43 PM~9652833
> *i need a sams double
> *


i miss there shakes.....mmmmmmmmm.......or tacos...or a corn dog.....tims hows carlitos


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 07:44 PM~9652857
> *i miss there shakes.....mmmmmmmmm.......or tacos...or a corn dog.....tims hows carlitos
> *


chillin with his cars and he is glad to go back to school


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 09:48 PM~9652898
> *chillin with his cars and he is glad to go back to school
> *



pinche carlos...  my son says thats his friend


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ll he asked if we was going to sams last saturday


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 9 2008, 08:01 PM~9653016
> *ll he asked if we was going to sams last saturday
> *


Sup TIm ?


----------



## eastbay_drop

thats fucked up! i will keep an eye out around here. where in fremont was it found? didnt isreal etch the moonroof? i say fuck it, put the sliding rag and rebuild! did you ever lift it?



> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 08:43 PM~9652222
> *that shits on someones car by now... they took only want they needed it looks like
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 9 2008, 08:06 PM~9653092
> *thats fucked up! i will keep an eye out around here. where in fremont was it found? didnt isreal etch the moonroof? i say fuck it, put the sliding rag and rebuild! did you ever lift it?
> *


----------



## Coast One

thats fucked up...


----------



## BIGTITO64

SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 05:38 PM~9652168
> *update*******
> fremont PD found it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to think it once was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn doggy sorry for your loss :angel:


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN WHY WOULD THEY STEAL THE RIMS? THEY AINT GONNA BE ABLE TO FLY THOSE RIMS AT A SHOW. NOT WITHOUT GETTING THERE ASS KICKED.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:25 PM~9654099
> *DAMN WHY WOULD THEY STEAL THE RIMS? THEY AINT GONNA BE ABLE TO FLY THOSE RIMS AT A SHOW. NOT WITHOUT GETTING THERE ASS KICKED.
> *


dont think that those wheels were on the car at the time.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 9 2008, 08:40 PM~9654250
> *dont think that those wheels were on the car at the time.
> *



OH I WAS GONNA SAY


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 9 2008, 08:37 PM~9652773
> *not doing a good job then....don't be scared baine an't that bad....they just jacked eazys homie next door yesterday...
> *



***** they came back to jack another car tuesday night and got the beat and tvs my friend went out in time and the dude yelled stop or ill shoot shit that was e i wouldent stop running after him till i heard or see a gun shit im the las one left so the blazer is now in a good hideing spot for a min cuz i know they are gona try to catch me slipin and for now i have to drive the white fury.......lol my brothers monte :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 9 2008, 10:19 PM~9654624
> ****** they came back to jack another car tuesday night and got the beat and tvs my friend went out in time and the dude yelled stop or ill shoot shit that was e i wouldent stop running after him till i heard or see a gun shit im the las one left so the blazer is now in a good hideing spot for a min cuz i know they are gona try to catch me slipin and for now i have to drive the white fury.......lol my brothers monte  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its for sale too, $2000/obo
white fury :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dropped81

i have a jvc cd player for sale or trade for 12in cylinders 80obo
has am/fm cd player and mp3 hook up


----------



## dropped81

stereolink to pics


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn eddie thats all bad bro sorry to here that


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 10 2008, 12:19 AM~9654624
> ****** they came back to jack another car tuesday night and got the beat and tvs my friend went out in time and the dude yelled stop or ill shoot shit that was e i wouldent stop running after him till i heard or see a gun shit im the las one left so the blazer is now in a good hideing spot for a min cuz i know they are gona try to catch me slipin and for now i have to drive the white fury.......lol my brothers monte  :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHA I SEEN YOU IN THE WHITE FURY TODAY WHEN I WAS GOING TO SEE THE CAR....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9653092
> *thats fucked up! i will keep an eye out around here. where in fremont was it found? didnt isreal etch the moonroof? i say fuck it, put the sliding rag and rebuild! did you ever lift it?
> *



THATS WHAT I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF..THE RACK WAS IN, FRT HOSE RAN AND CUT OUTS DONE...I WAS ABOUT TO DO THE REAR(TAKE OUT THE BAGS) WHEN THEY TOOK THE CAR... I HAD A NEW MILWAKIE(SP) CORDLESS DRILL AND SOME TOOLS IN THE BACK FLOOR..LOOK OUT FOR MY AMPS, SUBS, AND DECK....LOW LYFE WAMMY TANK... AND NO EAZY DIDN'T DO THE ROOF GLASS..I'M THOUGH WITH THE CAR..WITH ANY CAR FOR NOW...CAR WAS FOUND OVER BY AUTOMALL, WHERE TGIF AUTOBODY/U HAUL IS....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

BAYTROKITA50- hey homie sucks about the car. i know how u feel not wanting to even touch the car let alone look at it. its like they raped the car and shes got a disease. 

as far as i know u dont have to take what the insurance company is offering u homie, u can fight it. u got pics of that car and they damn well know what they are offering u is chump change.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2008, 02:06 AM~9655483
> *BAYTROKITA50-  hey homie sucks about the car. i know how u feel not wanting to even touch the car let alone look at it.  its like they raped the car and shes got a disease.
> 
> as far as i know u dont have to take what the insurance company is offering u homie, u can fight it.  u got pics of that car and they damn well know what they are offering u is chump change.
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

BAYTROKITA50 ya homie its why u pay the premiums for full coverage. fight that shit. have they sent out a insurance adjuster to u yet to see the car? show them the pics of the car before it was stolen. and u tell them ur not taking anything less that what was into the car.

also someones gonna fuckin slip up on the parts for ur car. they didnt just steal the parts to sell. they took parts they can use to fix their own car. if u can make a topic and post pics up of the car and close ups so we know what to look for when we see another lincoln out, also pics of the interior too. cuz u can only put those parts on another lincoln


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2008, 02:12 AM~9655564
> *BAYTROKITA50  ya homie its why u pay the premiums for full coverage.  fight that shit.  have they sent out a insurance adjuster to u yet to see the car?  show them the pics of the car before it was stolen.  and u tell them ur not taking anything less that what was into the car.
> 
> also someones gonna fuckin slip up on the parts for ur car.  they didnt just steal the parts to sell.  they took parts they can use to fix their own car.  if u can make a topic and post pics up of the car and close ups so we know what to look for when we see another lincoln out, also pics of the interior too.  cuz u can only put those parts on another lincoln
> *


THERE NOTHING TO THE FRT END, TAIL LIGHTS ALL THE SAME SHIT...ONLY THING I CAN THINK OF IS IF THERE SOMEONE WITH A TC AND THEY DIDN'T TAKE THE CARTIER SIDE WINDOWS AND GOT MY SEATS THEN THERE SHITS FAKE.. LIKE THE COP SAID I CAN GO AROUND POINTING FINGERS ALL DAY... AT THE END MY SHIT STILL TOOK AND FUCKED... AND THE INSURANCE THING..THATS GOING TO BE FUN....I'LL KEEP U ALL POSTED...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

ya someone has seen u before and knew where to find the car. someone in the bay is gonna have ur shit and theyre gonna slip. but definately keep us posted


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

sorry double post on here


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave; Sams


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 9 2008, 10:24 PM~9655121
> *damn eddie thats all bad bro sorry to here that
> *


My condolences big homie.
Anything I can help you with, let me know.

Big J


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

pinche gus


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

What's up Samuel's People??????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 12 2008, 09:55 AM~9675429
> *What's up Samuel's People??????
> *


ey bro you still got those 12 cylinders


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## dropped81

I SEEN SOME BOMBS AT SAMS TODAY PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 12 2008, 01:35 PM~9676236
> *ey bro you still got those 12 cylinders
> *


:yes:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 13 2008, 11:08 AM~9681888
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family?

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9690736
> *What's good Sam's family?
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


damn it was dead on here today :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 15 2008, 01:40 AM~9698650
> *damn it was dead on here today  :0
> *


Yeah i know where is everyone at?


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats Up Sams fam??? Long Time no talk to!!!

Locs, sorry i missed your call. I was a judge at the Rod and Custom Show this weekend and was really busy. I will hit you up today after work. Sorry Bro. :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 15 2008, 11:19 AM~9700658
> *Whats Up Sams fam??? Long Time no talk to!!!
> 
> Locs, sorry i missed your call. I was a judge at the Rod and Custom Show this weekend and was really busy. I will hit you up today after work. Sorry Bro. :wave:
> *


All good homie .... just wanted to make sure everything was cool since i had not heard from you in a minute ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 15 2008, 11:40 AM~9700831
> *All good homie .... just wanted to make sure everything was cool since i had not heard from you in a minute ....
> *


Yeah, everythings cool, just real busy. Plus I got the flu while I was judging so it was just a long weekend.


----------



## R0L0

what up sams fam how is everybody???????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:15 PM~9701069
> *what up sams fam how is everybody???????
> *


Good Bro, how have you been??


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:15 PM~9701069
> *what up sams fam how is everybody???????
> *


Good Bro, how have you been??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:15 PM~9701069
> *what up sams fam how is everybody???????
> *


What's going on bro? How have things been?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

everything good... Still trying to find a job LOL nothing really out there right now :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 15 2008, 10:19 AM~9700658
> *Whats Up Sams fam??? Long Time no talk to!!!
> I was a judge at the Rod and Custom Show this weekend and was really busy.
> *


COULD OF HOOKED A BROTHER UP WITH SOME FREE TICKETS. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

wow sams is sloooowwww


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 15 2008, 11:13 PM~9706939
> *wow sams is sloooowwww
> *


Yeah i see that too .... guess everyone is busy :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 15 2008, 11:13 PM~9706939
> *wow sams is sloooowwww
> *


Whats happenin fellas???


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 16 2008, 10:25 AM~9709251
> *Whats happenin fellas???
> *


What's going on bro? Sorry had to hang up so quick last night needed to spank some kids since they kept fucking around .... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 AM~9709261
> *What's going on bro? Sorry had to hang up so quick last night needed to spank some kids since they kept fucking around ....  :biggrin:
> *


No worries bro.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop

whats up everybody :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 16 2008, 04:48 PM~9712271
> *whats up everybody  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 16 2008, 04:48 PM~9712271
> *whats up everybody  :wave:
> *


What's good bro? How you feeling?


----------



## PICAZZO

*I have the following for sale...............*





_12" chrome cylinders NEW.............

231 V6 Motor (g bodies) Fuel Pump.... NEW

231 V6 (g body) Water Pump..... NEW_


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 16 2008, 03:27 PM~9710660
> *No worries bro.
> *



getting the 71 ready!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 16 2008, 06:51 PM~9713388
> *getting the 71 ready!
> *


huh?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2008, 08:52 PM~9713406
> *huh?
> *


lil project i been working on.id had it on the side lines but since no more towncar its on the top of my list..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 16 2008, 07:08 PM~9713551
> *lil project i been working on.id had it on the side lines but since no more towncar its on the top of my list..
> *


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 16 2008, 09:31 PM~9714909
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 16 2008, 06:51 PM~9713388
> *getting the 71 ready!
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 16 2008, 06:51 PM~9713388
> *getting the 71 ready!
> *


Just playin bro, Thats good to hear. At least there will be one out there. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 17 2008, 12:08 AM~9716373
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 17 2008, 10:23 AM~9718492
> *:wave:
> *


whats good bro you try that cd player yet


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 17 2008, 03:16 PM~9720058
> *whats good bro you try that cd player yet
> *


Not Yet Homie.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 17 2008, 12:14 PM~9718006
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :werd:
> *



I FEEL THE LOVE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 17 2008, 04:06 PM~9720430
> *I FEEL THE LOVE
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2008, 11:59 PM~9716313
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 17 2008, 04:06 PM~9720430
> *I FEEL THE LOVE
> *


YOU KNOW I GOTS LUV 4 YA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Sam's family when are we going to have our first gathering at Sam's? Just like this one last year .... 

Sam's March 2007


----------



## locs_650

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA&feature=related


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 18 2008, 10:02 AM~9726352
> *Sam's family when are we going to have our first gathering at Sam's? Just like this one last year ....
> 
> Sam's March 2007
> *


I have a couple things Im trying to wrok on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 18 2008, 12:04 PM~9727006
> *I have a couple things Im trying to wrok on!!! :biggrin:
> *


Let me know ... so i can help out if you need it :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2008, 06:38 PM~9729721
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 18 2008, 02:04 PM~9727006
> *I have a couple things Im trying to wrok on!!! :biggrin:
> *


JUST DROPPED IT OFF YESTERDAY..GETTING SOME BODY WORK DONE AND THEN GOING TO GET THE 44" MOONROOF INSTALLED :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 19 2008, 07:10 AM~9732677
> *JUST DROPPED IT OFF YESTERDAY..GETTING SOME BODY WORK DONE AND THEN GOING TO GET THE 44" MOONROOF INSTALLED :0  :0  :0
> *


You know what I read, blah blah blah blah!!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Dont trip, Ill be rolling with you in my Riv in like 15 years. :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 19 2008, 12:18 PM~9733194
> *You know what I read, blah blah blah blah!!!! LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Dont trip, Ill be rolling with you in my Riv in like 15 years.  :uh:
> *



shut up! i had a clean ass roof that u could of used and was willing to GIVE you what ever you needed in parts!!!!!! i'm still pissed that you did take the offer.....
...
...
...
..
...
.....
...
.....
..
....
..
..
....
...
.....
ok i'm over it...you to stop bullshitting and bring out the riv


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 19 2008, 02:27 PM~9734510
> *shut up! i had a clean ass roof that u could of used and was willing to GIVE you what ever you needed in parts!!!!!! i'm still pissed that you did take the offer.....
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ..
> ...
> .....
> ...
> .....
> ..
> ....
> ..
> ..
> ....
> ...
> .....
> ok i'm over it...you to stop bullshitting and bring out the riv
> *


I was doing some thinking this week and this car will be a long time coming. I spent last weekend looking at the high end built cars and decided there are couple more things I want to do to my car to make it that much different. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 19 2008, 04:30 PM~9734521
> *I was doing some thinking this week and this car will be a long time coming. I spent last weekend looking at the high end built cars and decided there are couple more things I want to do to my car to make it that much different. :biggrin:
> *



get it on the road and it be diffrent then being stored away


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 19 2008, 05:10 PM~9735562
> *get it on the road and it be diffrent then being stored away
> *


just make some progress on it..... anything..... :biggrin: 


just kidding shane...


not really.... :0


----------



## dropped81

just got back from eating a double bacon cheeseburger and a large strawberry shake


----------



## dropped81

for everyone driving theres a checkpoints in hayward on mission going toward unioin city


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 19 2008, 11:52 PM~9737449
> *just got back from eating a double bacon cheeseburger and a large strawberry shake
> *


did you ever come out to the city last night?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 19 2008, 10:27 PM~9736257
> *just make some progress on it..... anything.....  :biggrin:
> just kidding shane...
> not really....  :0
> *



hes waiting till arlen give him a raise so he can build his NASCAR frame


lol.......


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2008, 09:07 AM~9738770
> *did you ever come out to the city last night?
> *


yeah i was trying to hit you up but no service  
but it was cool cause everyone was taking pictures of us were only there for like 2hrs tho and then we went to sams and went cruising all threw hesperian and mission and hesperian again


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jan 20 2008, 05:27 PM~9741135-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Regal [email protected] 20 2008, 05:34 PM~9741194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Jan 20 2008, 05:40 PM~9741229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


*in less then 10 seconds* NEW VOLVO ~~~!!!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2008, 05:41 PM~9741245
> *in less then 10 seconds NEW VOLVO ~~~!!!!!
> *


and that has what to do with sam's? or lows for that part?


----------



## himbone

im looking for a running 283 305 350 chevy if anyone got one. nothing special just not blown or in need of a rebuild


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 20 2008, 10:11 PM~9743308
> *and that has what to do with sam's? or lows for that part?
> *


MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A HARDTOP CONVERTIBLE LOWRIDER :uh:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 21 2008, 01:05 AM~9744500
> *MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A HARDTOP CONVERTIBLE LOWRIDER  :uh:
> *


im cool I already got one of each


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 21 2008, 09:10 AM~9745552
> *im cool I already got one of each
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 19 2008, 08:27 PM~9736257
> *just make some progress on it..... anything.....  :biggrin:
> just kidding shane...
> not really....  :0
> *


Thanks Wayne, I needed the kick to the balls!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 20 2008, 11:19 PM~9743936
> *im looking for a running 283 305 350 chevy if anyone got one. nothing special just not blown or in need of a rebuild
> *


i can get u a running 305 for like $100 if you want it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have a good 2 speed power glide :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

What's good with the Sam's family ...? Shane i am going to hit up the guy who painted my car and get the rest of my paint that he has left from him .... 

BAYTROKITA50 i sent you a PM homie ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 22 2008, 10:34 AM~9755167
> *What's good with the Sam's family ...? Shane i am going to hit up the guy who painted my car and get the rest of my paint that he has left from him ....
> 
> BAYTROKITA50 i sent you a PM homie ....
> *


Cool, that works. I have some space in the garage so as long as the weather clears up i can start on some of it.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 22 2008, 11:35 AM~9755537
> *Cool, that works. I have some space in the garage so as long as the weather clears up i can start on some of it.
> *


Cool i can bring over a few of the parts that don't take up allot of space .... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 22 2008, 12:34 PM~9755167
> *What's good with the Sam's family ...? Shane i am going to hit up the guy who painted my car and get the rest of my paint that he has left from him ....
> 
> BAYTROKITA50 i sent you a PM homie ....
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i got nothing from you


----------



## eastbay_drop

here you go tim


----------



## eastbay_drop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGAHkJWu_5U


----------



## eastbay_drop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKDC9Q19M10


----------



## PICAZZO

sup sams family?
I have a few things for sale if anyone is intrested......


a chrome del toro backing plate (new never used)

New never used fuel pump and water pump for a g body v6

a JVC Cd Player .....................................

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 22 2008, 08:31 PM~9759497
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i got nothing from you
> *


Sent another one bro .... 

Thanks


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

"http://www.youtube.com/v/Op7ykGZdl4E&rel


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7ykGZdl4E&feature=related


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

What it dew sams homies


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family .....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 24 2008, 09:03 AM~9771439
> *What it dew sams homies
> *


Whatz Good Mayne????? :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 24 2008, 10:33 AM~9772111
> *What's good Sam's family .....
> *


:wave: Locs650


----------



## PICAZZO

Gangsta66 and 65chevyridah What's Good Homies :wave: I see ya'll on here :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

sup sams peeps


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 10:59 AM~9772276
> *:wave: Locs650
> *


What's good Regal King? Did you have a chance to drop off that letter?


----------



## PICAZZO

Today for sure


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 24 2008, 02:57 PM~9774024
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


supper


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone have a set of 195/14's they want to trade for a set of 175/ 14's :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*ALLRIGHT EVERYONE I KNOW CINCO DE MAYO IS STILL A WHILE AWAY BUT GUS FROM CARNALES CUSTOMS, SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM LOW CREATIONS, BLVD KINGS, INSPIRATIONS S.F. CHAPTER, SOCIOS HAVE ALL AGREED TO HIT UP THE FRISCO CITY STREETS THIS YEAR.... THE REASON IS THAT THE COPS ARNT AS HARD ON PEOPLE OUT HERE AS THEY ARE IN SAN JOSE BECAUSE THEY EXPECT IT OUT THERE, ITS TOO MUCH DRAMA AND TOO MANY MUTHAFUCKAS TALKING BOUT WHAT SET YOU FROM.... 
LETS JUST TRY IT OUT THIS YEAR AND SEE HOW IT GOES.... WHO IS DOWN?*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 07:09 PM~9775020
> *ALLRIGHT EVERYONE I KNOW CINCO DE MAYO IS STILL A WHILE AWAY BUT GUS FROM CARNALES CUSTOMS, SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM LOW CREATIONS, BLVD KINGS, INSPIRATIONS S.F. CHAPTER, SOCIOS HAVE ALL AGREED TO HIT UP THE FRISCO CITY STREETS THIS YEAR.... THE REASON IS THAT THE COPS ARNT AS HARD ON PEOPLE OUT HERE AS THEY ARE IN SAN JOSE BECAUSE THEY EXPECT IT OUT THERE, ITS TOO MUCH DRAMA AND TOO MANY MUTHAFUCKAS TALKING BOUT WHAT SET YOU FROM....
> LETS JUST TRY IT OUT THIS YEAR AND SEE HOW IT GOES.... WHO IS DOWN?
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

San Jo is and always be the spot...sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 24 2008, 06:29 PM~9775195
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> San Jo is and always be the spot...sorry to burst your bubble
> *


for years :biggrin: why change it up....lol :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 24 2008, 05:29 PM~9775195
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> San Jo is and always be the spot...sorry to burst your bubble
> *



you mean a ticket is allways the way to ride right??


we are still gonna hit it up, jus not that sunday night


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 24 2008, 04:04 PM~9774485
> *anyone have a set of 195/14's  they want to trade for a set of 175/ 14's :biggrin:
> *



r u gonna do what i think u gonna do??


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 05:09 PM~9775020
> *ALLRIGHT EVERYONE I KNOW CINCO DE MAYO IS STILL A WHILE AWAY BUT GUS FROM CARNALES CUSTOMS, SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM LOW CREATIONS, BLVD KINGS, INSPIRATIONS S.F. CHAPTER, SOCIOS HAVE ALL AGREED TO HIT UP THE FRISCO CITY STREETS THIS YEAR.... THE REASON IS THAT THE COPS ARNT AS HARD ON PEOPLE OUT HERE AS THEY ARE IN SAN JOSE BECAUSE THEY EXPECT IT OUT THERE, ITS TOO MUCH DRAMA AND TOO MANY MUTHAFUCKAS TALKING BOUT WHAT SET YOU FROM....
> LETS JUST TRY IT OUT THIS YEAR AND SEE HOW IT GOES.... WHO IS DOWN?
> *


they set trip in frisco 2 probally 

we should just hit up sams


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2008, 05:39 PM~9775298
> *you mean a ticket is allways the way to ride right??
> we are still gonna hit it up, jus not that sunday night
> *


*X2*


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 24 2008, 04:29 PM~9775195
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> San Jo is and always be the spot...sorry to burst your bubble
> *


SAN JO HASNT BEEN CRACKN SINCE 2002 IM DOWN 2 TRY SOMETHIN NEW AND U CANT EVEN CRUISE DOWN TOWN ANY MORE


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 24 2008, 05:54 PM~9775453
> *they set trip in frisco 2 probally
> 
> we should just hit up sams
> *


Thats an idea!!! I cant afford Tickets. Hopefully I can get my car done by then.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 24 2008, 06:18 PM~9775713
> *Thats an idea!!! I cant afford Tickets. Hopefully I can get my car done by then.
> *


DOUBT YOU WILL GET A TICKET IN SAN FRANCISCO.
THE ONLY PROBLEM WITH SAMS IS THAT NOBODY WANTS TO CRUISE, WE HAVE TRIED TO GET EVERYONE IN THEIR CARS AND HIT THE STREETS AND WE HAVE ONLY BEEN SUCCESSFUL 2 TIMES..... WE NEED TO TRY SOMETHING NEW, JUST FOR CINCO DE MAYO, I MEAN WE NEVER HAVE ANYTHING IN OUR AREA ALWAYS SAN JOSE OR EAST BAY.


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 05:26 PM~9775787
> *DOUBT YOU WILL GET A TICKET IN SAN FRANCISCO.
> THE ONLY PROBLEM WITH SAMS IS THAT NOBODY WANTS TO CRUISE, WE HAVE TRIED TO GET EVERYONE IN THEIR CARS AND HIT THE STREETS AND WE HAVE ONLY BEEN SUCCESSFUL 2 TIMES..... WE NEED TO TRY SOMETHING NEW, JUST FOR CINCO DE MAYO, I MEAN WE NEVER HAVE ANYTHING IN OUR AREA ALWAYS SAN JOSE OR EAST BAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 22 2008, 08:30 PM~9760119
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGAHkJWu_5U
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Tim and Jake represented in a major way !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 05:32 PM~9775840
> *Tim and Jake represented in a major way !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


and we went to the after hop i wish it was like that over here damn donks


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

WHY WE NEED CINCO DE MAYO TO CRUZE? ANY SUNDAY SHOULD BE A PERFECT DAY.....PEOPLE NEED TO STOP ACTING LIKE THEY GOT TURN TABLE CARS AND COME OUT....LIKE MY HOMIE POINTED OUT TO ME ONE DAY..DOWN SOUTH THEY DO NEED A SPECIAL DAY TO RIDE...AS LONG AS THE SUNS SHINNING ITS ALL GOOD..EVERYONE SCARED OF COPS...TICKET IS A TICKET TO TOP IT OFF THEY MOSTLY FIX IT TICKETS...AND IF $10 DOLLER TO MUCH FOR A NIGHT OF FUN AND ACTION THEN YOU IN THE WRONG GAME.....FRISCO IS KOO AND ALL BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT WHEN I CRUZE AND SEE A CAR LOAD OF WHAT LOOKS LIKE FEMALES I WANT THEM TO BE FEMALES NOT.....WELL YOU KNOW..THEN GOT TO DEAL WITH POT HOLES. ECT....I HIT THE STREET IN SAN JO LAST SUMMER AND GOT NOT ONE TICKET.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 24 2008, 07:22 PM~9776333
> *WHY WE NEED CINCO DE MAYO TO CRUZE? ANY SUNDAY SHOULD BE A PERFECT DAY.....PEOPLE NEED TO STOP ACTING LIKE THEY GOT TURN TABLE CARS AND COME OUT....LIKE MY HOMIE POINTED OUT TO ME ONE DAY..DOWN SOUTH THEY DO NEED A SPECIAL DAY TO RIDE...AS LONG AS THE SUNS SHINNING ITS ALL GOOD..EVERYONE SCARED OF COPS...TICKET IS A TICKET TO TOP IT OFF THEY MOSTLY FIX IT TICKETS...AND IF $10 DOLLER TO MUCH FOR A NIGHT OF FUN AND ACTION THEN YOU IN THE WRONG GAME.....FRISCO IS KOO AND ALL BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT WHEN I CRUZE AND SEE A CAR LOAD OF WHAT LOOKS LIKE FEMALES I WANT THEM TO BE FEMALES NOT.....WELL YOU KNOW..THEN GOT TO DEAL WITH POT HOLES. ECT....I HIT THE STREET IN SAN JO LAST SUMMER AND GOT NOT ONE TICKET.....
> *


when your lifted your more likely to get pulled over, plus its not only the 50 we worried about its the stupid ass dudes that think the city belongs to them. I would rather do it old school style and hit the pier you got a shit load of tourist and its koo ass fuck to drive down the street with all the unsuspected spectators.... we shouldnt need a special night to cruise but like i said all the other times everyone is just parked.


----------



## WAT IT DO

YUP YUP


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 24 2008, 07:22 PM~9776333
> *WHY WE NEED CINCO DE MAYO TO CRUZE? ANY SUNDAY SHOULD BE A PERFECT DAY.....PEOPLE NEED TO STOP ACTING LIKE THEY GOT TURN TABLE CARS AND COME OUT....LIKE MY HOMIE POINTED OUT TO ME ONE DAY..DOWN SOUTH THEY DO NEED A SPECIAL DAY TO RIDE...AS LONG AS THE SUNS SHINNING ITS ALL GOOD..EVERYONE SCARED OF COPS...TICKET IS A TICKET TO TOP IT OFF THEY MOSTLY FIX IT TICKETS...AND IF $10 DOLLER TO MUCH FOR A NIGHT OF FUN AND ACTION THEN YOU IN THE WRONG GAME.....FRISCO IS KOO AND ALL BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT WHEN I CRUZE AND SEE A CAR LOAD OF WHAT LOOKS LIKE FEMALES I WANT THEM TO BE FEMALES NOT.....WELL YOU KNOW..THEN GOT TO DEAL WITH POT HOLES. ECT....I HIT THE STREET IN SAN JO LAST SUMMER AND GOT NOT ONE TICKET.....
> *


its not just in frisco is anywhere.. and wreckless driving is not a 10 dollar ticket


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 03:01 PM~9774064
> *supper
> *


Wuz up.


----------



## PICAZZO

how is expensive taste coming along?


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jan 24 2008, 06:18 PM~9775711
> *SAN JO HASNT BEEN CRACKN SINCE 2002 IM DOWN 2 TRY SOMETHIN NEW AND U CANT EVEN CRUISE DOWN TOWN ANY MORE
> *


 :roflmao: haha thats wuss up homie !!!!


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 07:40 PM~9776501
> *when your lifted your more likely to get pulled over, plus its not only the 50 we worried about its the stupid ass dudes that think the city belongs to them. I would rather do it old school style and hit the pier you got a shit load of tourist and its koo ass fuck to drive down the street with all the unsuspected spectators.... we shouldnt need a special night to cruise but like i said all the other times everyone is just parked.
> *


u tell em' eddie :biggrin: for those that want to cruise frisco on the 4th of may type *I* :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 05:26 PM~9775787
> *DOUBT YOU WILL GET A TICKET IN SAN FRANCISCO.
> GET EVERYONE IN THEIR CARS AND HIT THE STREETS ..... WE NEED TO TRY SOMETHING NEW, JUST FOR CINCO DE MAYO, I MEAN WE NEVER HAVE ANYTHING IN OUR AREA ALWAYS SAN JOSE OR EAST BAY.
> *


X2 ....... CRUISE DOWN EMBARCADERO ST, FISHERMAN'S WHARF PIER 39, BROADWAY 
ST, KOIT TOWER AND NEW!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2008, 05:42 PM~9775329
> *r u gonna do what i think u gonna do??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 24 2008, 10:53 PM~9778708
> *:dunno:
> *


put 14 on the hopper?? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2008, 11:08 PM~9778846
> *put 14 on the hopper?? :biggrin:
> *


chasin inches :biggrin: thats only part i got i few things in the works and it aint lead :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 24 2008, 11:15 PM~9778910
> *chasin inches :biggrin: thats only part i got i few things in the works and it aint lead  :biggrin:
> *



my boy fot some new 185 75's im pretty sure he'll trade your 75's


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jan 24 2008, 07:18 PM~9775711
> *SAN JO HASNT BEEN CRACKN SINCE 2002 IM DOWN 2 TRY SOMETHIN NEW AND U CANT EVEN CRUISE DOWN TOWN ANY MORE
> *


Real ridas stayed on the East Side. Down town is where the cops and the fools that fucc shit up stayed.
If San Jo isnt craccin, its because fools dont wanna come out, rather stay at home on the internet with glazed knuckels looking at porn or watching T.V.

Me, Im going to do my part to keep it craccin. You saw, your club and my family were the only bay clubs in Sac a few weekends ago. There is NO REASON why we cant get shit craccin out here like that.

Real ridas ride!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2008, 11:16 PM~9778918
> *my boy fot some new 185 75's im pretty sure he'll trade your 75's
> *


195's :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

so why dont you guys hit up san jose one day, and frisco the other day? personally i would love to see san jose come back. i still come accross old pics and videos of the mid to late 90's and think of how off the hook it used to be friday,saturday, and sunday! ive only rolled threw frisco once, it was me,wat it do,himbone, and top dog calistyle and when we hit pier 39 it was cool! people stoppin us to take pics, people askin for rides, it was a trip! either way, im sure everybody will have a good day. me and a couple guys were gonna hit up the orange cove show, but still not sure yet.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

someone needs to go out first and get a good spot to catch a cruz on the pier on film .. set this up to get as many cars as possible to just jam up the warf from end to end and video to prove it happend


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 25 2008, 07:56 AM~9780293
> *someone needs to go out first and get a good spot to catch a cruz on the pier on film ..  set this up to get as many cars as possible to just jam up the warf from end to end  and video to prove it happend
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2008, 12:49 AM~9779167
> *Real ridas stayed on the East Side. Down town is where the cops and the fools that fucc shit up stayed.
> If San Jo isnt craccin, its because fools dont wanna come out, rather stay at home on the internet with glazed knuckels looking at porn or watching T.V.
> 
> Me, Im going to do my part to keep it craccin. You saw, your club and my family were the only bay clubs in Sac a few weekends ago. There is NO REASON why we cant get shit craccin out here like that.
> 
> Real ridas ride!
> *


LET THEM STAY WHERE THEY WANA STAY...ALOT OF FOOLS ARE SCARED OF SAN JO....LOL
:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 25 2008, 08:55 AM~9780551
> *LET THEM STAY WHERE THEY WANA STAY...ALOT OF FOOLS ARE SCARED OF SAN JO....LOL
> :roflmao:
> *


Doubt anyone is scared, but maybe we just wanna have something crackin on our side the CITY FRISCO 415 come to think about it how often you see san Jose In Frisco? Should we assume that they scared :uh: aint nobody tryna tell people where to go ya' feel me? We just giving people options so they don't all have to drive for 45 minutes....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 24 2008, 11:15 PM~9778910
> *chasin inches :biggrin: thats only part i got i few things in the works and it aint lead  :biggrin:
> *


I have 175/75/13's??? There on the lincoln and everyone keeps making comments about them.


----------



## locs_650

I'm down to roll where ever ..... :biggrin: 


Did hear that some cops in San Jo are being dicks and if they think you are lifted will pull you over and make you pop your trunk and if there is a set up they impound your car .... happened to someone that one of my boys know ..... good thing was he wasn't lifted just ridding high ..... had someone from san jo look it up and it is somewhat true but all depends on the cop i guess .... 



but like i said before i am down to roll where ever ...... from San jo to Frisco to the east bay ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 06:26 PM~9775787
> *DOUBT YOU WILL GET A TICKET IN SAN FRANCISCO.
> THE ONLY PROBLEM WITH SAMS IS THAT NOBODY WANTS TO CRUISE, WE HAVE TRIED TO GET EVERYONE IN THEIR CARS AND HIT THE STREETS AND WE HAVE ONLY BEEN SUCCESSFUL 2 TIMES..... WE NEED TO TRY SOMETHING NEW, JUST FOR CINCO DE MAYO, I MEAN WE NEVER HAVE ANYTHING IN OUR AREA ALWAYS SAN JOSE OR EAST BAY.
> *


Well, half the reason people dont cruise at sams is they say gas is too expensive. This is a battle I have been fighting for a while. Either people are complaining that we just sit at sams and dont cruise or they come out and cruise a couple of times and just pull back into sams to kick it. I love it either way. I have been cruising around with a couple of fellas from Rebirth every other weeekend. WE just caravan around where ever we feel like it. Its hella fun!!


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 25 2008, 07:56 AM~9780293
> *someone needs to go out first and get a good spot to catch a cruz on the pier on film ..  set this up to get as many cars as possible to just jam up the warf from end to end  and video to prove it happend
> *


that will be me my friend  i'm going this weekend to plan it all out!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 25 2008, 09:17 AM~9780686
> *Doubt anyone is scared, but maybe we just wanna have something crackin on our side the CITY FRISCO 415 come to think about it how often you see san Jose In Frisco? Should we assume that they scared :uh: aint nobody tryna tell people where to go ya' feel me? We just giving people options so they don't all have to drive for 45 minutes....
> *



:biggrin: true


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 25 2008, 11:56 AM~9781862
> *that will be me my friend   i'm going this weekend to plan it all out!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 25 2008, 11:56 AM~9781862
> *that will be me my friend   i'm going this weekend to plan it all out!! :biggrin:
> *


gus i, down if my car is runnin right, but it would be great if we can get the cruise on video


----------



## enrique650

im ready for a night out at sams.


----------



## bigrick

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 12:16 PM~9781996
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup locs


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 25 2008, 10:17 AM~9780686
> *Doubt anyone is scared, but maybe we just wanna have something crackin on our side the CITY FRISCO 415 come to think about it how often you see san Jose In Frisco? Should we assume that they scared :uh: aint nobody tryna tell people where to go ya' feel me? We just giving people options so they don't all have to drive for 45 minutes....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 25 2008, 12:27 PM~9782063
> *sup locs
> *


What's going on bro? How have things been?


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 11:35 AM~9781242
> *I'm down to roll where ever .....  :biggrin:
> Did hear that some cops in San Jo are being dicks and if they think you are lifted will pull you over and make you pop your trunk and if there is a set up they impound your car .... happened to someone that one of my boys know ..... good thing was he wasn't lifted just ridding high ..... had someone from san jo look it up and it is somewhat true but all depends on the cop i guess ....
> but like i said before i am down to roll where ever ...... from San jo to Frisco to the east bay ....
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jan 25 2008, 12:27 PM~9782062
> *im ready for a night out at sams.
> *


In your Regal?


----------



## bigrick

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 12:42 PM~9782166
> *What's going on bro? How have things been?
> *


good, just tryin 2 get da regal goin, b4 da cruise. whats good with you


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 25 2008, 01:36 PM~9782590
> *In your Regal?
> *



:yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

vote for me i need the free adex :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 25 2008, 02:05 PM~9782786
> *good, just tryin 2 get da regal goin, b4 da cruise. whats good with you
> *


Just trying to get Hennessy finished before sumer time .... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 25 2008, 01:25 PM~9782960
> *vote for me i need the free adex :biggrin:
> *


but your black magic equipped :0 


j/k you owe me a burger if you win.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i could go for a burger :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 11:35 AM~9781242
> *I'm down to roll where ever .....  :biggrin:
> Did hear that some cops in San Jo are being dicks and if they think you are lifted will pull you over and make you pop your trunk and if there is a set up they impound your car .... happened to someone that one of my boys know ..... good thing was he wasn't lifted just ridding high ..... had someone from san jo look it up and it is somewhat true but all depends on the cop i guess ....
> but like i said before i am down to roll where ever ...... from San jo to Frisco to the east bay ....
> *


Locs,
Having draulics on your ride is NOT illeagal, using them on the street or when the car is moving is.
Also, I have been told that you do not have to open your trunk for a cop. he needs probable cause to search your car.
Make sure you have proper ventalation and your pumps are not leasking oil, or dont have a trunk full of oil(so you dirty ridas clean your trunk) and they cant site you for nothing let alone take your car.
Most importantly, Make sure you L's, registration, Tags, and insurance are up to date.
If you want to get down to more details ask UNIQUES 66, homie knows the law like a cop. when he had the alliance craccin 10 years ago, 1time coulnt get squat on anyone!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 25 2008, 02:29 AM~9779659
> *so why dont you guys hit up san jose one day, and frisco the other day? personally i would love to see san jose come back. i still come accross old pics and videos of the mid to late 90's and think of how off the hook it used to be friday,saturday, and sunday!  ive only rolled threw frisco once, it was me,wat it do,himbone, and top dog calistyle and when we hit pier 39 it was cool! people stoppin us to take pics, people askin for rides, it was a trip! either way, im sure everybody will have a good day. me and a couple guys were gonna hit up the orange cove show, but still not sure yet.
> *


not a bad idea.
Once the weather stats geting better, I dont seee why 1 weekend(or sunday) we ride San Jo, Maybe Sams the next, SF the next, etc!
everyweek a new location.
I thin


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2008, 05:44 PM~9784327
> *Locs,
> Having draulics on your ride is NOT illeagal, using them on the street or when the car is moving is.
> Also, I have been told that you do not have to open your trunk for a cop. he needs probable cause to search your car.
> Make sure you have proper ventalation and your pumps are not leasking oil, or dont have a trunk full of oil(so you dirty ridas clean your trunk) and they cant site you for nothing let alone take your car.
> Most importantly, Make sure you L's, registration, Tags, and insurance are up to date.
> If you want to get down to more details ask UNIQUES 66, homie knows the law like a cop. when he had the alliance craccin 10 years ago, 1time coulnt get squat on anyone!
> *


Yeah that is what i thought but someone i know was telling me about a cop that was fucking with him .... all good my car and me are legit .... :biggrin: Fucking cop one time two years ago pulled me over in San Jose and i got three kids in the car and wifey and he was like asking all sorts of questions like ... do all the vin numbers match :angry: ... all those kids have seat belts on ... being a total dick .... but fuck it some COPs are just DICKS no matter where you go ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2008, 05:51 PM~9784392
> *not a bad idea.
> Once the weather stats geting better, I dont seee why 1 weekend(or sunday) we ride San Jo, Maybe Sams the next, SF the next, etc!
> everyweek a new location.
> I thin
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2008, 06:51 PM~9784392
> *not a bad idea.
> Once the weather stats geting better, I dont seee why 1 weekend(or sunday) we ride San Jo, Maybe Sams the next, SF the next, etc!
> everyweek a new location.
> I thin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 02:42 PM~9783081
> *Just trying to get Hennessy finished before sumer time ....  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i feel you, i cant wait


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2008, 05:44 PM~9784327
> *Locs,
> Having draulics on your ride is NOT illeagal, using them on the street or when the car is moving is.Also, I have been told that you do not have to open your trunk for a cop. he needs probable cause to search your car.Make sure you have proper ventalation and your pumps are not leasking oil, or dont have a trunk full of oil(so you dirty ridas clean your trunk) and they cant site you for nothing let alone take your car.
> Most importantly, Make sure you L's, registration, Tags, and insurance are up to date.If you want to get down to more details ask UNIQUES 66, homie knows the law like a cop. when he had the alliance craccin 10 years ago, 1time coulnt get squat on anyone!
> *



The only way S.J.P.D can take your car is when, you dont have a Drivers lic, or proper registration, or lack of insurance. As far as the searching your car, if you have a probation or parol tag on you, WELL YOU ARE SHIT OUT OF LUCK MY FRIEND!! Now if you are CLEAN and your paper is correct, and the S.J.P.D is going to tow your car because you said NO TO A SEARCH. You need to tell the officer you want to speek to the WATCH CAMANDER. This is his boss and it is YOUR RIGHT TO BE ABLE TO SPEEK WITH HIM BEFORE ANY ACTION IS TAKEN BY THE OFFICER because of the fact that ALL YOUR PAPER IS CORRECT AND YOU HAVE NOT BROKEN ANY LAW THAT WOULD ALLOW THE OFFICER TO TAKE YOUR CAR IN THE FIRST PLACE.. 

Now if the officer tells you NO!,then you need to get on your cell phone and dial 911 and tell the operator you are in fear of your safty because the officer in question has ran a check on you and your paperwork, it all came back CLEAN, and the officer is still going to tow your car and said he was going to take you to jail. This will create one hell of a SHIT STORM for the officer in question because now you are going to have the Highway Patrol rolling to your location as well as the Watch Camander! And you can only WISH, HOPE and or PRAY that the officer trys to grab your cell phone when you are dialng 911, WHY? BECAUSE ITS A FELONY TO DO SO!!! 

Now take this into consideration, the C.H.P can inpound your car for any 3 violations that it feels would make your car UNSAFE! Now remember that is the C.H.P and not local law enforcement officers. Why is that? because the C.H.P is trained in this area of code enforcement. Thats why its always better to stay clear of C.H.P whenever possible

How do I know this? Because it happend to me, and that is what I did!! And no the officer did not grab the phone BUT, it was FUCK'IN kool to see an S.J.P.D officer sweat his ass off trying to explain himself to the Watch Camander!!!! That is what happens when you take a few Law Enforcement classes at your local City College. 

GOD BLESS MR. COOK AT EVERGREEN VALLEY COLLEGE
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jan 24 2008, 06:18 PM~9775711
> *SAN JO HASNT BEEN CRACKN SINCE 2002 IM DOWN 2 TRY SOMETHIN NEW AND U CANT EVEN CRUISE DOWN TOWN ANY MORE
> *


x2

were still going for the lifestyle...
we just wanna bring back a cruise to the city like the old days...

thats why we said dunday night the 4th...

aint nobody scared of SAN JO, THATS WHY WE ARE ALLWAYS OVER THERE.. im there more than the people that live there  on a drop top at night smashing 90's at 4 in the morining driving back not giving a fuck..

aint nothing wrong with bringing back cruise in any town


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 25 2008, 07:50 PM~9785104
> *x2
> 
> were still going for the lifestyle...
> we just wanna bring back a cruise to the city like the old days...
> 
> thats why we said dunday night the 4th...
> 
> aint nobody scared of SAN JO, THATS WHY WE ARE ALLWAYS OVER THERE.. im there more than the people that live there   on a drop top at night smashing 90's at 4 in the morining driving back not giving a fuck..
> 
> aint nothing wrong with bringing back cruise in any town
> *


I SAY WE GET BROADWAY IN VALLEJO GOING. ITS ONLY A BLOCK AWAY FROM MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 25 2008, 01:25 PM~9782960
> *LINK :biggrin:*


----------



## SJDEUCE

> x2
> 
> were still going for the lifestyle...
> we just wanna bring back a cruise to the city like the old days...
> 
> thats why we said dunday night the 4th...
> 
> aint nobody scared of SAN JO, THATS WHY WE ARE ALLWAYS OVER THERE.. im there more than the people that live there  on a drop top at night smashing 90's at 4 in the morining driving back not giving a fuck..
> 
> aint nothing wrong with bringing back cruise in any town
> [/quote
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

The bad thing about Frisco is once you hit Mission and them cats notice you aint from arround there there gonna rush your shit and the bad thing is that you wont even know who hit you up because sets out there change from one block to another


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 26 2008, 12:14 AM~9787152
> *LINK :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=140


----------



## 68niou1

> x2
> 
> were still going for the lifestyle...
> we just wanna bring back a cruise to the city like the old days...
> 
> thats why we said dunday night the 4th...
> 
> aint nobody scared of SAN JO, THATS WHY WE ARE ALLWAYS OVER THERE.. im there more than the people that live there  on a drop top at night smashing 90's at 4 in the morining driving back not giving a fuck..
> 
> aint nothing wrong with bringing back cruise in any town
> [/quote
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> bahhaaaawaaaahaahahahaa :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2008, 11:47 AM~9788563
> *The bad thing about Frisco is once you hit Mission and them cats notice you aint from arround there there gonna rush your shit and the bad thing is that you wont even know who hit you up because sets out there change from one block to another
> *


AND IF THEY DON'T GET U A POT HOLE WILL


----------



## GUS 650

fuk it lets just roll in da city


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 26 2008, 03:12 PM~9790579
> *fuk it lets just roll in da city
> *


----------



## Psta

-OG knows his shit!!


> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 25 2008, 07:41 PM~9784694
> *The only way S.J.P.D can take your car is when, you dont have a Drivers lic, or proper registration, or lack of insurance. As far as the searching your car, if you have a probation or parol tag on you, WELL YOU ARE SHIT OUT OF LUCK MY FRIEND!! Now if you are CLEAN and your paper is correct, and the S.J.P.D is going to tow your car because you said NO TO A SEARCH. You need to tell the officer you want to speek to the WATCH CAMANDER. This is his boss and it is YOUR RIGHT TO BE ABLE TO SPEEK WITH HIM BEFORE ANY ACTION IS TAKEN BY THE OFFICER because of the fact that ALL YOUR PAPER IS CORRECT AND YOU HAVE NOT BROKEN ANY LAW THAT WOULD ALLOW THE OFFICER TO TAKE YOUR CAR IN THE FIRST PLACE..
> 
> Now if the officer tells you NO!,then you need to get on your cell phone and dial 911 and tell the operator you are in fear of your safty because the officer in question has ran a check on you and your paperwork, it all came back CLEAN, and the officer is still going to tow your car and said he was going to take you to jail. This will create one hell of a SHIT STORM for the officer in question because now you are going to have the Highway Patrol rolling to your location as well as the Watch Camander! And you can only WISH, HOPE and or PRAY that the officer trys to grab your cell phone when you are dialng 911, WHY? BECAUSE ITS A FELONY TO DO SO!!!
> 
> Now take this into consideration, the C.H.P can inpound your car for any 3 violations that it feels would make your car UNSAFE! Now remember that is the C.H.P and not local law enforcement officers. Why is that? because the C.H.P is trained in this area of code enforcement. Thats why its always better to stay clear of C.H.P whenever possible
> 
> How do I know this? Because it happend to me, and that is what I did!! And no the officer did not grab the phone BUT, it was FUCK'IN kool to see an S.J.P.D officer sweat his ass off trying to explain himself to the Watch Camander!!!! That is what happens when you take a few Law Enforcement classes at your local City College.
> 
> GOD BLESS MR. COOK AT EVERGREEN VALLEY COLLEGE
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2008, 08:47 AM~9788563
> *The bad thing about Frisco is once you hit Mission and them cats notice you aint from arround there there gonna rush your shit and the bad thing is that you wont even know who hit you up because sets out there change from one block to another
> *


hows the monte treating you bro 
i hella miss it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 26 2008, 09:50 AM~9788578
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=140
> *


im third place


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 26 2008, 11:55 PM~9793609
> *im third place
> *


can i vote again??? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 27 2008, 02:11 AM~9794122
> *can i vote again??? :biggrin:
> *


now im in 5th


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 09:01 PM~9777442
> *how is expensive taste coming along?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 27 2008, 10:44 AM~9795226
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 27 2008, 11:40 AM~9795576
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 11:04 AM~9795359
> *:scrutinize:
> *


yo eddie sorry bout last night bro i was..... 

having a good time bro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 27 2008, 11:42 AM~9795590
> *yo eddie sorry bout last night bro i was.....
> 
> having a good time bro
> *


No Problem Homie, I could tell :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Aye Tim...................... How do you know what place you are in? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

*FREE ADEX DUMP CONTEST......
I'm Sure most of you know that Lay It Low is giving away a free Adex Dump there you can vote on which Set Up you feel deserves to win the dump...... There are 20 people you can vote for..... My Opinion is we should Vote for Tim . Tim has given allot to Northern California in the short Time that he has been hopping, He Represents Sam's and Northern California Is not sponsored by any shop and does allot of his own work with the Help Of A few of you and Jake. The guy has a big family and always is willing to help us out... There are some killer set ups on there really pretty set ups that will blow your mind..... BUT I THINK TIM DESERVES THE ADEX I encourage you fellas to give him your vote after all he does break his car trying to give the Sam's crowd a show.....  *


----------



## GUS 650

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2008, 10:34 AM~9795158
> *now im in 5th
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 11:58 AM~9795673
> *FREE ADEX DUMP CONTEST......
> I'm Sure most of you know that Lay It Low is giving away a free Adex Dump there you can vote on which Set Up you feel deserves to win the dump...... There are 20 people you can vote for..... My Opinion is we should Vote for Tim . Tim  has given allot to Northern California in the short Time that he has been hopping, He Represents Sam's and Northern California Is not sponsored by any shop and does allot of his own work with the Help Of A few of you and Jake. The guy has a big family and always is willing to help us out... There are some killer set ups on there really pretty set ups that will blow your mind..... BUT I THINK TIM DESERVES THE ADEX I encourage you fellas to give him your vote after all he does break his car trying to give the Sam's crowd a show.....
> *


x1000000 
this guy dont even brag.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## yoda

hello, going how is it?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 25 2008, 06:41 PM~9784694
> *The only way S.J.P.D can take your car is when, you dont have a Drivers lic, or proper registration, or lack of insurance. As far as the searching your car, if you have a probation or parol tag on you, WELL YOU ARE SHIT OUT OF LUCK MY FRIEND!! Now if you are CLEAN and your paper is correct, and the S.J.P.D is going to tow your car because you said NO TO A SEARCH. You need to tell the officer you want to speek to the WATCH CAMANDER. This is his boss and it is YOUR RIGHT TO BE ABLE TO SPEEK WITH HIM BEFORE ANY ACTION IS TAKEN BY THE OFFICER because of the fact that ALL YOUR PAPER IS CORRECT AND YOU HAVE NOT BROKEN ANY LAW THAT WOULD ALLOW THE OFFICER TO TAKE YOUR CAR IN THE FIRST PLACE..
> 
> Now if the officer tells you NO!,then you need to get on your cell phone and dial 911 and tell the operator you are in fear of your safty because the officer in question has ran a check on you and your paperwork, it all came back CLEAN, and the officer is still going to tow your car and said he was going to take you to jail. This will create one hell of a SHIT STORM for the officer in question because now you are going to have the Highway Patrol rolling to your location as well as the Watch Camander! And you can only WISH, HOPE and or PRAY that the officer trys to grab your cell phone when you are dialng 911, WHY? BECAUSE ITS A FELONY TO DO SO!!!
> 
> Now take this into consideration, the C.H.P can inpound your car for any 3 violations that it feels would make your car UNSAFE! Now remember that is the C.H.P and not local law enforcement officers. Why is that? because the C.H.P is trained in this area of code enforcement. Thats why its always better to stay clear of C.H.P whenever possible
> 
> How do I know this? Because it happend to me, and that is what I did!! And no the officer did not grab the phone BUT, it was FUCK'IN kool to see an S.J.P.D officer sweat his ass off trying to explain himself to the Watch Camander!!!! That is what happens when you take a few Law Enforcement classes at your local City College.
> 
> GOD BLESS MR. COOK AT EVERGREEN VALLEY COLLEGE
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro ... good to know ... :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 26 2008, 11:09 PM~9793074
> *hows the monte treating you bro
> i hella miss it
> *


Its cool its lifted now and on its way to the paint shop


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2008, 10:45 AM~9802630
> *Its cool its lifted now and on its way to the paint shop
> *


:thumbsup:














* Wayne when you have a chance please give me a call..... I need your help with retrieving something.....


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## PICAZZO

Chevy says :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

*Did You Make less then 42,000 dollars last year?
If so dont pay a proffessional to prepare your taxes call:
1-800-358-8832

They will do your Taxes just provide them with your zip code and automatically they will give you an adress to a local United Way Assistance program....
Just trying to help you guys out !!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 28 2008, 01:33 PM~9803828
> *Did You Make less then 42,000 dollars last year?
> If so dont pay a proffessional to prepare your taxes call:
> 1-800-358-8832
> 
> They will do your Taxes just provide them with your zip code and automatically they will give you an adress to a local United Way Assistance program....
> Just trying to help you guys out !!!
> *


You can also use freetaxusa.com!! I used them last year, hella easy and cheap. It was like $10 to file. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

But you have to know what your doing, I dont want to take the chances of messing up and being in trouble...... I guess its good if you understand the system.

Either way I wouldnt pay the kind of money some of these places charge, over 100 bucks :0


----------



## HGHSIDN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 28 2008, 04:30 PM~9805195
> *But you have to know what your doing, I dont want to take the chances of messing up and being in trouble...... I guess its good if you understand the system.
> 
> Either way I wouldnt pay the kind of money some of these places charge, over 100 bucks  :0
> *


I spent 500 on an accountant last year made over 140k and paid i think 800 in taxes. I think it was 500 well spent


----------



## PICAZZO

Not everyone is on that level homie


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2008, 09:45 AM~9802630
> *Its cool its lifted now and on its way to the paint shop
> *


cool ey send me some pics if you got some


----------



## bigrick

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 11:58 AM~9795673
> *FREE ADEX DUMP CONTEST......
> I'm Sure most of you know that Lay It Low is giving away a free Adex Dump there you can vote on which Set Up you feel deserves to win the dump...... There are 20 people you can vote for..... My Opinion is we should Vote for Tim . Tim  has given allot to Northern California in the short Time that he has been hopping, He Represents Sam's and Northern California Is not sponsored by any shop and does allot of his own work with the Help Of A few of you and Jake. The guy has a big family and always is willing to help us out... There are some killer set ups on there really pretty set ups that will blow your mind..... BUT I THINK TIM DESERVES THE ADEX I encourage you fellas to give him your vote after all he does break his car trying to give the Sam's crowd a show.....
> *


x2


----------



## dropped81

anyone got the 90 tail lights for a caddy


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 29 2008, 10:57 AM~9812418
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:08 AM~9812519
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: Niggs, how is the Four coming along? And when we gunna have a BBQ at your new Pad :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 25 2008, 10:59 PM~9786650
> *I SAY WE GET BROADWAY IN VALLEJO GOING. ITS ONLY A BLOCK AWAY FROM MY HOUSE :biggrin:
> *



yup im wit u on that 1


----------



## R0L0

What up Sams fam. I thinking of havaing a BBQ up here in Tracy when the weather gets better. Just wanted to see if you guys would come down. I'm still looking into the park situation and I'm gonna go down to the pd station and make sure they gonna be cool with it. I'll keep you guys posted :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 29 2008, 11:31 AM~9812704
> *What up Sams fam. I thinking of havaing a BBQ up here in Tracy when the weather gets better. Just wanted to see if you guys would come down. I'm still looking into the park situation and I'm gonna go down to the pd station and make sure they gonna be cool with it. I'll keep you guys posted :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good ... let us know ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 29 2008, 10:51 AM~9812843
> *Sounds good ... let us know ....
> *


I'll keep you guys posted :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 29 2008, 10:31 AM~9812704
> *What up Sams fam. I thinking of havaing a BBQ up here in Tracy when the weather gets better. Just wanted to see if you guys would come down. I'm still looking into the park situation and I'm gonna go down to the pd station and make sure they gonna be cool with it. I'll keep you guys posted :biggrin:
> *


damn tracy i just went there couple days ago and right when i get off the freeway the cops try to get me but i stopped and let the homie drive :biggrin: 

but im always down to go out there let us know :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 28 2008, 09:52 PM~9809465
> *anyone got the 90 tail lights for a caddy
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 29 2008, 02:03 PM~9813814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 29 2008, 02:03 PM~9813814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've heard stories about that Place, hear the people are real coool people and the food is great :0 also heard that they got some really nice rides too............














Hopefully one day I will be able to visit this place.


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 29 2008, 03:39 PM~9814610
> *I've heard stories about that Place, hear the people are real coool people and the food is great :0 also heard that they got some really nice rides too............
> Hopefully one day I will be able to visit this place.
> *



:buttkick: :twak:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 29 2008, 01:58 PM~9812886
> *I'll keep you guys posted :biggrin:
> *



let us know rolo


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 29 2008, 03:39 PM~9814610
> *I've heard stories about that Place, hear the people are real coool people and the food is great :0 also heard that they got some really nice rides too............
> Hopefully one day I will be able to visit this place.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 29 2008, 05:29 PM~9816285
> *let us know rolo
> *


WILL DO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 19 2006, 01:48 AM~4655790
> *Just talked to Sam he said its all good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 
L-SWAY IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Morning Sams Fam :wave:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Sup Sams Fam!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 30 2008, 09:54 AM~9821376
> *Sup Sams Fam!!!
> *


:wave: Shane !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 30 2008, 10:22 AM~9821535
> *:wave: Shane !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats crackin homie???


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: everybody


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:32 AM~9821609
> *:wave:  :wave: everybody
> *


sup pimp!! :wave:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 30 2008, 10:33 AM~9821619
> *sup pimp!! :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:32 AM~9821609
> *:wave:  :wave: everybody
> *


Did you read my reply in the Zenith page?? You made me laugh bro.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 30 2008, 10:09 AM~9821868
> *Did you read my reply in the Zenith page?? You made me laugh bro.
> *


lol ya i did i thought i pissed you off lol :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 30 2008, 11:09 AM~9821868
> *Did you read my reply in the Zenith page?? You made me laugh bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 30 2008, 09:33 AM~9821619
> *sup pimp!! :wave:
> *


what it dew nelson :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Link to the Zenith thingy ya'll talking bout'


----------



## dropped81

ey homies in the hayward area my dog is lost if you can helpMy Webpage


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 31 2008, 12:17 AM~9829277
> *ey homies in the hayward area my dog is lost if you can helpMy Webpage
> *


Sorry to hear that homie!

Hope it turns up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Jan 31 2008, 10:52 AM~9831842
> *Sorry to hear that homie!
> 
> Hope it turns up soon. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro i need to look into more shelters


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 30 2008, 05:25 PM~9825579
> *Link to the Zenith thingy ya'll talking bout'
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384254


----------



## dropped81

found my dog


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 31 2008, 03:47 PM~9833565
> *found my dog
> *


Where was he under a bed or couch .... or just got back from Sam's having a burger with Regal King's dog .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


J/K .....


----------



## 925rider

what sams do you guys go to. i rolled threw one on e14th a few times and no one there. thanks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 31 2008, 03:03 PM~9833714
> *what sams do you guys go to. i rolled threw one on e14th a few times and no one there. thanks
> *


the sams on hesperian blvd by the car wash.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 31 2008, 04:06 PM~9833750
> *the sams on hesperian blvd by the car wash.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

The one in San Lorenzo not San Leandro .... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 31 2008, 04:03 PM~9833714
> *what sams do you guys go to. i rolled threw one on e14th a few times and no one there. thanks
> *


might get car jacked @ the one on east 14th :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2008, 03:38 PM~9834017
> *might get car jacked @ the one on east 14th  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 31 2008, 03:49 PM~9833581
> *Where was he under a bed or couch .... or just got back from Sam's having a burger with Regal King's dog ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> J/K .....
> *


If anyone know someone with a MinPin female thats not fixed let me know !!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 31 2008, 07:09 PM~9834291
> *If anyone know someone with a MinPin female thats not fixed let me know !!!
> *


what happen, dog got tired of you?









hahaha

j/k


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2008, 04:38 PM~9834017
> *might get car jacked @ the one on east 14th  :biggrin:
> *


Its not even Hood in that area :nono:


----------



## dropped81

if anyone needs 65 impala convertible parts i have a parts car let me know

and a 81 coupe deville project car or parts car


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 09:49 AM~9840660
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Sam's Tommorrow anyone :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 10:30 AM~9840983
> *Sam's Tommorrow anyone :dunno:
> *


Whats the weather gonna be like?? I dont have windshield wipers :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 1 2008, 10:38 AM~9841040
> *Whats the weather gonna be like?? I dont have windshield wipers :biggrin:
> *


Supposed to rain tomorrow and sunday and then clear up .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 1 2008, 10:38 AM~9841040
> *Whats the weather gonna be like?? I dont have windshield wipers :biggrin:
> *


What time are you going to be home so i can drop off that one piece and a little paint .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 AM~9841071
> *What time are you going to be home so i can drop off that one piece and a little paint ....  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be home tonite around 8 or so. Just call me. I will be home Sunday, I know its super bowl but if you wanted to drop it off and hang out for a little bit, we are having a little Super Bowl Party.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 1 2008, 12:02 PM~9841759
> *Ill be home tonite around 8 or so. Just call me. I will be home Sunday, I know its super bowl but if you wanted to drop it off and hang out for a little bit, we are having a little Super Bowl Party.
> *


I'll call you tonight bro ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 1 2008, 10:41 AM~9841063
> *Supposed to rain tomorrow and sunday and then clear up .....
> *


You know what, fuck it, Im down to ride with out the wipers, only if there are gonna be people out there. I drove that car every day for 2 years without the wipers, it aint no thang.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 1 2008, 01:09 PM~9842241
> *You know what, fuck it, Im down to ride with out the wipers, only if there are gonna be people out there. I drove that car every day for 2 years without the wipers, it aint no thang.
> *


Can't tomorrow night have a wedding party to attend .... there are like 4 couples i know that are getting married in the next 5 months .... fuck this is going to cost a grip .... :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 1 2008, 01:57 AM~9838733
> *if anyone needs 65 impala convertible parts i have a parts car let me know
> 
> and a 81 coupe deville project car or parts car
> *


MAYBE :0 WHAT YOU GOT....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 1 2008, 02:15 PM~9842702
> *Can't tomorrow night have a wedding party to attend .... there are like 4 couples i know that are getting married in the next 5 months .... fuck this is going to cost a grip ....  :angry:
> *


how?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 03:56 PM~9843410
> *how?
> *


What do you mean how?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 1 2008, 03:56 PM~9843415
> *What do you mean how?
> *


its going to cost grip? you mean to the people getting married?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 04:04 PM~9843483
> *its going to cost grip? you mean to the people getting married?
> *


No the presents that i have to buy for all these fools getting married .....

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 1 2008, 01:49 PM~9842946
> *MAYBE :0  WHAT YOU GOT....
> *


I GOT INTERIOR PARTS NO FRONT PARTS FENDERS TAIL LIGHTS HEADLIGHTS TRUNK HOOD ETC...


----------



## dropped81

IM DOWN TO GO TO SAMS TOMOROW RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## dropped81

so anyone goin :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

I stayed Home all day yesterday and it was diffrent..... Not used to ever being home, but this damn weather does not give you too many options.


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

anyone done there tax's yet?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 3 2008, 11:50 AM~9854944
> *anyone done there tax's yet?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 3 2008, 11:44 AM~9854896
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


post a bigger picture of your avitar homie :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 3 2008, 10:50 AM~9854944
> *anyone done there tax's yet?
> *


I HAVE GETTING BACK 6 G'S :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 10:57 AM~9854974
> *post a bigger picture of your avitar homie  :0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 3 2008, 05:01 PM~9856672
> *I HAVE GETTING BACK 6 G'S :biggrin:
> *


damn you must make crazy bread then homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 04:05 PM~9856688
> *damn you must make crazy bread then homie :0 :0 :0
> *


NA I JUST GOT 4 KIDS AND A HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 3 2008, 07:01 PM~9856672
> *I HAVE GETTING BACK 6 G'S :biggrin:
> *


QUARTER SHORT OF 9K BACK FROM UNCLE SAM


----------



## PICAZZO

why do the rich get more money and poor bastards like me dont get shit?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 10:05 PM~9859171
> *why do the rich get more money and poor bastards like me dont get shit?
> *


I'M A POOR BASTARD ALSO NO $$$$$$$$


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 4 2008, 01:05 AM~9859171
> *why do the rich get more money and poor bastards like me dont get shit?
> *



STOP SPENDING YOUR MONEY ON BULLSHIT AND INVEST IT ..PAYS BACK AT THE END OF THE YEAR


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 3 2008, 11:06 PM~9859181
> *I'M A POOR BASTARD ALSO NO $$$$$$$$
> *


funny guy


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Good Morning People.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 11:05 PM~9859171
> *why do the rich get more money and poor bastards like me dont get shit?
> *


claim zero plus 50 on your taxes, each paycheck they take the max out plus an extra fifty so at the end of the year you get it all back at once. Or pay a good accountant instead of going somewhere free, and thinking your getting a deal.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 4 2008, 09:39 AM~9860954
> *claim zero plus 50 on your taxes, each paycheck they take the max out plus an extra fifty so at the end of the year you get it all back at once. Or pay a good accountant instead of going somewhere free, and thinking your getting a deal.
> *


  Right On Himbone.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 4 2008, 11:39 AM~9860954
> *claim zero plus 50 on your taxes, each paycheck they take the max out plus an extra fifty so at the end of the year you get it all back at once. Or pay a good accountant instead of going somewhere free, and thinking your getting a deal.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 4 2008, 01:43 PM~9862530
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Feb 4 2008, 12:43 PM~9862530-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Feb 4 2008, 01:09 PM~9862724
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 4 2008, 02:13 PM~9862765
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you ever come out to the 650 anymore?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 4 2008, 01:14 PM~9862774
> *you ever come out to the 650 anymore?
> *


ya every once in awhile why whats popin I gotta take a trip out that way soon to go and visit my compa and coma....


----------



## lowriv1972

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 5 2008, 03:19 PM~9871053
> *Hi everyone!!!
> *


Hey Shane .... How's it going?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2008, 03:25 PM~9871104
> *Hey Shane .... How's it going?
> *


Same ole shit. How you been bro??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 5 2008, 02:19 PM~9871053
> *Hi everyone!!!
> *


What up big pimpin...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 5 2008, 05:18 PM~9871849
> *What up big pimpin...
> *


Nuthin, just trying to get some shit together for the new year.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 5 2008, 04:31 PM~9871492
> *Same ole shit. How you been bro??
> *


Good mayne ..... just trying to get ready for the summer :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2008, 05:36 PM~9871978
> *Good mayne ..... just trying to get ready for the summer  :biggrin:
> *


Why what's this summer? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2008, 05:36 PM~9871978
> *Good mayne ..... just trying to get ready for the summer  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me to :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 5 2008, 07:10 PM~9872669
> *Why what's this summer? :dunno:
> *


car shows nothing you need to worry about, only thing youll be cleaning is your nikes before the shows :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

lol whats wrong with having clean nikes. lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 5 2008, 07:30 PM~9872848
> *car shows nothing you need to worry about, only thing youll be cleaning is your nikes before the shows :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






































Hey I do have a bike too you know :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

haha and ur bike is powered by chevrolegs lol it got 2 horse power


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:13 AM~9875841
> *haha and ur bike is powered by chevrolegs lol  it got 2 horse power
> *



when are you gonna come out n play at sams king fish??

that regal looks good on your avatar :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

Damn good morning to have a Ham and Egg samich at SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 6 2008, 11:02 AM~9877553
> *:angry:
> *


Why you all mad for ?


----------



## R0L0

WHAT UP PEPOLES :wave: 

I GOT SOME STUFF FOR SALE OR TRADE TAKE A LOOK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390548


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

68niou1- what up homie. id like to come out and play, i just dont have the money currently to replace the front pump motor, new front springs, and just need to replace the lower a arms on it. oh and swap out the gears in my piston pump.


----------



## denchantedone

You guys are slippin. What is the Sam's page doing on page number 2.


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:33 PM~9878423
> *68niou1-  what up homie.  id like to come out and play,  i just dont have the money currently to replace the front pump motor, new front springs, and just need to replace the lower a arms on it.  oh and swap out the gears in my piston pump.
> *



dammm u need a re do :0 

hope to see you guys out here this year :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

anyone got a cheap 8 cylinder for sale or dont need


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 6 2008, 09:59 PM~9883579
> *anyone got a cheap 8 cylinder for sale or dont need
> *


I GOT SOME 6" CHROME ONES LMK


----------



## locs_650

What's going on Fam ....


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2008, 09:22 AM~9885611
> *I GOT SOME 6" CHROME ONES LMK
> *


what brand rolo?? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

DON'T KNOW HOMIE.. BUT FOR THE MOST PART THEY JUST STANDARD STREET CYLINDERS  YOU NEED THEM???


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2008, 08:22 AM~9885611
> *I GOT SOME 6" CHROME ONES LMK
> *


na i just need one 8


----------



## PICAZZO

I got a deck for sale if anyone needs one let me know !!!


----------



## dropped81

anyone got a trailer that i can use saturday let me know how much


----------



## WAT IT DO

WHAT IT DO NIGGS


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Feb 7 2008, 07:31 PM~9890808
> *WHAT IT DO NIGGS
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BIG DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2008, 10:11 AM~9885919
> *DON'T KNOW HOMIE.. BUT FOR THE MOST PART THEY JUST STANDARD STREET CYLINDERS  YOU NEED THEM???
> *


need some comps, what brand pro hopper?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 7 2008, 07:32 PM~9890179
> *anyone got a trailer that i can use saturday let me know how much
> *


U-Haul only 60 bucks


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9891759
> *need some comps, what brand pro hopper?
> *


Sorry dont know what brand they are homie


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 10:08 PM~9892497
> *U-Haul only 60 bucks
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 8 2008, 09:01 AM~9894330
> *
> *


What you towing homie?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 8 2008, 10:06 AM~9895237
> *What you towing homie?
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO

ANYONE NEED A JVC CD DECK? IT HAS A DIRECT CONNECTION FOR YOUR MP3 FLIP DOWN FACE, LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 8 2008, 10:07 AM~9895247
> *x2
> *


that bomb but someone just towed my car fuckin pigs fuck hpd


----------



## R0L0

:0 :0 :0 they took the cadi bro???????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 8 2008, 11:46 PM~9900843
> *:0  :0  :0 they took the cadi bro???????
> *


 :yessad: they told me that my tailight is cracked so i got out and told him tell me were and he couldnt find it so he asked for my licence.... i told him i dont have one so he said my tires are illegal my juice is its unsafe and took my shit he was tryin to tell me that i thought i was hard so hes all ill beat your fuckin ass and i had my knife he took it and was saying hell use it on me lol fuck the cops i went the speed limit signaled drove perfect didint hit the switch and i still get fucked i just fixed that cylinder to :angry:   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


So Now what's going to happen bro?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 06:47 PM~9904307
> *
> *


Tim.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

bombs for sale 16k :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 9 2008, 01:44 AM~9901094
> *:wave:
> So Now what's going to happen bro?
> *


hopefully i can get it out


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:wave: Sam's People


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9912992


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 9 2008, 03:08 AM~9900918
> *:yessad: they told me that my tailight is cracked so i got out and told him tell me were and he couldnt find it so he asked for my licence.... i told him i dont have one so he said my tires are illegal my juice is its unsafe and took my shit he was tryin to tell me that i thought i was hard so hes all ill beat your fuckin ass and i had my knife he took it and was saying hell use it on me lol fuck the cops i went the speed limit signaled drove perfect didint hit the switch and i still get fucked i just fixed that cylinder to  :angry:      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 
why you even make a big deal out of it...shit you don't learn man..thought you would of learned the 1st time guess not..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 11 2008, 08:50 PM~9920909
> *why you even make a big deal out of it...shit you don't learn man..thought you would of learned the 1st time guess not..
> *


x2 bro :0


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: what it dew sam fam.... :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9921003
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: what it dew sam fam.... :biggrin:
> *


went to sams the other night.... i want another cheeseburger......      :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

:worship:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 11 2008, 10:30 PM~9921378
> *went to sams the other night.... i want another cheeseburger......           :biggrin:
> *


its all about them chicken burgers


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 11 2008, 08:50 PM~9920909
> *why you even make a big deal out of it...shit you don't learn man..thought you would of learned the 1st time guess not..
> *


what you mean bro im never gonna get my l's so im not gonna stop cruising what you mean learn theres nothing to learn i pick the wrong cars to drive with no l's so i expect to get pulled over its a lowrider


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 12 2008, 12:08 AM~9922126
> *what you mean bro im never gonna get my l's so im not gonna stop cruising what you mean learn theres nothing to learn i pick the wrong cars to drive with no l's so i expect to get pulled over its a lowrider
> *


big baller dont trip then just get a new lolo every month :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 12 2008, 02:08 AM~9922126
> *what you mean bro im never gonna get my l's so im not gonna stop cruising what you mean learn theres nothing to learn i pick the wrong cars to drive with no l's so i expect to get pulled over its a lowrider
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

be-legit homie...people like you is why i pay bank for insurance....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 11 2008, 11:08 PM~9922126
> *what you mean bro im never gonna get my l's so im not gonna stop cruising what you mean learn theres nothing to learn i pick the wrong cars to drive with no l's so i expect to get pulled over its a lowrider
> *


no offense homie but thats a bad way at looking at it... :angry: thats one of the reasons its so hot for us lowriders. if people keep thinking like that police are goning to continue fucking with us. its already hard for us no need to make it harder... just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......


If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 03:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


Thanks bro the positive feedback bro .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Does anyone know who might be able to put a 44" Roof in my Crew Cab here in teh Bay Area???


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 02:14 PM~9925576
> *Y0 Sammy, I dont get why you say you'll never get your license? I dont think anyone is trying to come at you wrong because your a cool ass dude, but try to get everything Legit, when your legit your still sweating everytime you see the flashing lights, I can only imagine having to ride dirty AND In a lowrider.......
> If there is anything we can do to help you get your stuff str8 homie Im sure we can figure something out, otherwise its pointless for you to dump money into a car that you might lose everytime you drive it
> *


bro i feel what your saying but i have to pay 3 more g's i already payed off 1 so some people dont know what the fuck there talking about they need to mind there own business


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 12 2008, 02:11 AM~9922437
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> be-legit homie...people like you is why i pay bank for insurance....
> *


what the fuck you mean pay bank for insurance


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 12 2008, 05:16 PM~9926574
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good family?


----------



## locs_650

Shane you going to be around tonight or tomorrow so i can drop those things off .... ?


----------



## PICAZZO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Regal King, *68niou1*


*:wave: Get at me playa !!!*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 9 2008, 01:08 AM~9900918
> *:yessad: they told me that my tailight is cracked so i got out and told him tell me were and he couldnt find it so he asked for my licence.... i told him i dont have one so he said my tires are illegal my juice is its unsafe and took my shit he was tryin to tell me that i thought i was hard so hes all ill beat your fuckin ass and i had my knife he took it and was saying hell use it on me lol fuck the cops i went the speed limit signaled drove perfect didint hit the switch and i still get fucked i just fixed that cylinder to  :angry:      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


hey homie , same shit happened to me for a long time... i remember i had taken my car out (monte carlo 73 lolo up back in the day)after a 30 day hold because i had got caought before driving with no license.. i had paid 13 hundred to get it out, and then i was moving it for street cleaning it got taken again!! i wasnt even cruzin fucker caught me slippin.. anyway homie.. i know we get hard headed about driving our shit who doesnt, but best advise i can give u is either try to get your l's fisrt, or build it super nice that u know a build will take few years and by the time is done you probably have your l's.. i used to let my boy drive it other times.. but it iant the same like u driving ur own car.. but it is way cheaper...
jus lookin out for u homie.. it aint worth all the money and time getting it out of the inpound.. with all that money, you can have chrome undies on that bad boy!!

best of luck homie_ Nelson


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2008, 06:04 PM~9927033
> *hey homie , same shit happened to me for a long time... i remember i had taken my car out (monte carlo 73 lolo up back in the day)after a 30 day hold because i had got caought before driving with no license.. i had paid 13 hundred to get it out, and then i was moving it for street cleaning it got taken again!!  i wasnt even cruzin fucker caught me slippin.. anyway homie.. i know we get hard headed about driving our shit who doesnt, but best advise i can give u is either try to get your l's fisrt, or build it super nice that u know a build will take few years and by the time is done you probably  have your l's.. i used to let my boy drive it other times.. but it iant the same like u driving ur own car.. but it is way cheaper...
> jus lookin out for u homie.. it aint worth all the money and time getting it out of the inpound.. with all that money, you can have chrome undies on that bad boy!!
> 
> best of luck homie_  Nelson
> *


true words spoken from a true rider


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2008, 06:04 PM~9927033
> *hey homie , same shit happened to me for a long time... i remember i had taken my car out (monte carlo 73 lolo up back in the day)after a 30 day hold because i had got caought before driving with no license.. i had paid 13 hundred to get it out, and then i was moving it for street cleaning it got taken again!!  i wasnt even cruzin fucker caught me slippin.. anyway homie.. i know we get hard headed about driving our shit who doesnt, but best advise i can give u is either try to get your l's fisrt, or build it super nice that u know a build will take few years and by the time is done you probably  have your l's.. i used to let my boy drive it other times.. but it iant the same like u driving ur own car.. but it is way cheaper...
> jus lookin out for u homie.. it aint worth all the money and time getting it out of the inpound.. with all that money, you can have chrome undies on that bad boy!!
> 
> best of luck homie_  Nelson
> *


That right there is words you should listen to Sammy .... Thanks Nelson ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Feb 12 2008, 04:28 PM~9926671
> *bro i feel what your saying but i have to pay 3 more g's i already payed off 1 so some people dont know what the fuck there talking about they need to mind there own business
> *


NOBODY IS TALKIN DOWN TO YOU HOMIE JUST TRYIN TO GIVE YOU SOME ADVISE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 12 2008, 04:53 PM~9926373
> *Does anyone know who might be able to put a 44" Roof in my Crew Cab here in teh Bay Area???
> *


i got a sazall ill give it a shot :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2008, 05:04 PM~9927033
> *hey homie , same shit happened to me for a long time... i remember i had taken my car out (monte carlo 73 lolo up back in the day)after a 30 day hold because i had got caought before driving with no license.. i had paid 13 hundred to get it out, and then i was moving it for street cleaning it got taken again!!  i wasnt even cruzin fucker caught me slippin.. anyway homie.. i know we get hard headed about driving our shit who doesnt, but best advise i can give u is either try to get your l's fisrt, or build it super nice that u know a build will take few years and by the time is done you probably  have your l's.. i used to let my boy drive it other times.. but it iant the same like u driving ur own car.. but it is way cheaper...
> jus lookin out for u homie.. it aint worth all the money and time getting it out of the inpound.. with all that money, you can have chrome undies on that bad boy!!
> 
> best of luck homie_  Nelson
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650




----------



## Cali4Lyf

This was deleted due to lack of interest


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Feb 13 2008, 10:29 AM~9932659
> *What up my fellow Sammerz!
> If anyone would like to send OG Wolf with the old Lincoln (Black one with murals on the hood and trunk) a letter, please PM me for his info or you can e-mail it to me and I will send it to him to make it easier.  Of course if any of his real valued friends want to send some money for his books I know he could use that also. I am sending a money order this week.
> 
> Homeboys got it pretty bad down their in a fuct up Facillity in San Diego. Him reppin the Bay don't help at all either.  It's been over 2 years now.  Judges keep pushin and resheduling over and over. Some old MIGRA shit:angry:
> 
> LONG STORY made short: If you know the man , I don't have to tell you how willing he was and is to help strangers, let alone comrades.  So if you can write him a short one to let him know you haven't forgot about him that would be real cool.
> 
> Thanks for peepin this long shit,
> Big J
> 
> pm me for info or e-mail me at [email protected]
> *


Shoot me that address bro ..... if that is the same place my boy was at when they were going to deport him it is a real fucked up place .... they probably have him on lock down since he is from up north so he only gets out an hour or so a day .....


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Feb 13 2008, 10:29 AM~9932659
> *What up my fellow Sammerz!
> If anyone would like to send OG Wolf with the old Lincoln (Black one with murals on the hood and trunk) a letter, please PM me for his info or you can e-mail it to me and I will send it to him to make it easier.  Of course if any of his real valued friends want to send some money for his books I know he could use that also. I am sending a money order this week.
> 
> Homeboys got it pretty bad down their in a fuct up Facillity in San Diego. Him reppin the Bay don't help at all either.  It's been over 2 years now.  Judges keep pushin and resheduling over and over. Some old MIGRA shit:angry:
> 
> LONG STORY made short: If you know the man , I don't have to tell you how willing he was and is to help strangers, let alone comrades.  So if you can write him a short one to let him know you haven't forgot about him that would be real cool.
> 
> Thanks for peepin this long shit,
> Big J
> 
> pm me for info or e-mail me at [email protected]
> *



mannn how come u never told me?????????


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i herd he was having a hard time locked up with the frisco tatts


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 13 2008, 12:42 PM~9933579
> *i herd he was having a hard time locked up with the frisco tatts
> *


That federal pen is no joke .... about 90% of the fools in there are southerners .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 12 2008, 05:52 PM~9926886
> *Shane you going to be around tonight or tomorrow so i can drop those things off .... ?
> *


Ill be home tonite bro. Come on by. :biggrin: 

Note, if anyone needs motorcycle parts I have been moved into retail Sales (not willingly, but it was better than losing my job) and will be trying to get some decent deals out there. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 03:27 PM~9934901
> *Ill be home tonite bro. Come on by. :biggrin:
> 
> Note, if anyone needs motorcycle parts I have been moved into retail Sales (not willingly, but it was better than losing my job) and will be trying to get some decent deals out there. Thanks guys!!!
> *


I'll call you bro ... have to take care of something first ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 12 2008, 08:46 PM~9928607
> *i got a sazall ill give it a shot :biggrin:
> *


Funny!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2008, 04:16 PM~9935294
> *I'll call you bro ... have to take care of something first ....
> *


Cool!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

To All, I am really trying to get my pinstripe gameto the next level. If anyone needs some pin stripe, hit me up. I need some extra work. So if your interested, hit me up 510-928-2359, thanks guys.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 05:09 PM~9935682
> *To All, I am really trying to get my pinstripe gameto the next level. If anyone needs some pin stripe, hit me up. I need some extra work. So if your interested, hit me up 510-928-2359, thanks guys.
> *


shane i gonna get at you in a fue months
we need some new talent

some people got some loose screws these days lol....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 13 2008, 05:13 PM~9935721
> *shane i gonna get at you in a fue months
> we need some new talent
> 
> some people got some loose screws these days lol....
> *


Cool bro, I will be having a new schedule, but I will be able to work around it. Just need to keep practicing and Ill be ready!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 05:18 PM~9935751
> *Cool bro, I will be having a new schedule, but I will be able to work around it. Just need to keep practicing and Ill be ready!!
> *


right on bro


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 13 2008, 05:19 PM~9935756
> *right on bro
> *


Where have you been?? havent heard from you in a minute!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 05:20 PM~9935766
> *Where have you been?? havent heard from you in a minute!!
> *


i know bro i have been busy

i havent been out that way for a while i will hit up soon tho bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 05:09 PM~9935682
> *To All, I am really trying to get my pinstripe gameto the next level. If anyone needs some pin stripe, hit me up. I need some extra work. So if your interested, hit me up 510-928-2359, thanks guys.
> *


Still need to get with you on finishing those few things for me .... when are you ready?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2008, 05:23 PM~9935791
> *Still need to get with you on finishing those few things for me .... when are you ready?
> *


I need the peices that your bringing over soon, that way they all match. Im ready when you are. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 13 2008, 05:21 PM~9935771
> *i know bro i have been busy
> 
> i havent been out that way for a while i will hit up soon tho bro
> *


Cool bro, hopefully this summer wil be crackin.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 13 2008, 05:21 PM~9935771
> *i know bro i have been busy
> 
> i havent been out that way for a while i will hit up soon tho bro
> *


Cool bro, hopefully this summer wil be crackin.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 05:29 PM~9935859
> *Cool bro, hopefully this summer wil be crackin.
> *


i hope man


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 05:25 PM~9935802
> *I need the peices that your bringing over soon, that way they all match. Im ready when you are.  :biggrin:
> *


when you gunna do the silver leaf for me ?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 13 2008, 05:38 PM~9935930
> *when you gunna do the silver leaf for me ?
> *


I thought you didnt want to do it anymore. Let me know when you want it done.


----------



## PICAZZO

hi


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2008, 05:51 PM~9936012
> *hi
> *


Wut up playa pancho!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 LOOK WHERE I FOUND TUM TUM :0 :0 :0 :0 








Logged in as: Regal King ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Miscellaneous > Off Topic
18 Pages 1 2 3 > » 

TUM TUM, las_crucez, t_durden, Slamdsixty3, swanginbigbodies, REYXTC, 72 kutty, biglewy805, 3onthree, sloejoe87, RO 4 LIFE, stillwaters, FatAl 63, LOWRIDER SCENE, wintonrogelio209, VEGAS BLVD™, skardawg, The Profit, sixtyfourchevy, geterlow, loks - no soy de ti, lakewood213, ELO408WEST, Gee Dizzle


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2008, 05:51 PM~9936481
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 LOOK WHERE I FOUND TUM TUM      :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logged in as: Regal King ( Log Out )
> My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages
> 
> LayItLow.com Forums > Miscellaneous > Off Topic
> 18 Pages  1 2 3 > »
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> Topic Title Replies Topic Starter Views Last Action
> Military Asking Soldiers  123» 21
> if They Would Shoot AMERICANS!! 408  Tuna_Sammich 3,554 Today, 06:40 PM
> Last post by: KandyRedLac
> The Motivational Pictures thread  123» 24
> post all your motivationals 469  GueroRegal 8,808 Today, 06:40 PM
> Last post by: Anthony
> WHO ELSE HAS A GIRL
> THAT COOKS FOR THEM 19  2low2rl 163 Today, 06:40 PM
> Last post by: bagged84regal
> PSP MODS
> NEED HELP UNBRICKING 16  FREAKY BEHAVIOR 111 Today, 06:39 PM
> Last post by: Madd-Dogg
> Would you cruise it?
> Dont lie 9  CUTTYSAGGIN 121 Today, 06:39 PM
> Last post by: Regal King
> Kidd to Dallas
> Trade is complete 14  majestix65 108 Today, 06:38 PM
> Last post by: t_durden
> White people are fucking savages  11  KandyRedLac 70 Today, 06:37 PM
> Last post by: Madd-Dogg
> THE RANDOM PICTURE POST  123» 2766  55,309  1 LO 64 1,786,611 Today, 06:37 PM
> Last post by: Anthony
> T.V. Dinners  12  29  Madd-Dogg 134 Today, 06:36 PM
> Last post by: Madd-Dogg
> WHOS GOT PICS OF CHYNAS CLIT  123
> THE WRESTLER CHYNA 43  tufenuf 1,082 Today, 06:35 PM
> Last post by: Kandy Drippa
> WHO GOES TO  1234  66  anuthasgurlie 457 Today, 06:34 PM
> Last post by: Madd-Dogg
> ~~~ REPRESENT YOUR CLUB SHIRT ~~~
> POST IT UP 7  MELAPELAS_818 72 Today, 06:30 PM
> Last post by: Infamous James
> call of duty 4  123» 73  1,455  hot$tuff5964 11,588 Today, 06:27 PM
> Last post by: Big Rich
> THICK CHICKS  123» 122
> and chubs 2,434  Toaster 145,901 Today, 06:26 PM
> Last post by: Infamous James
> GHOSTRIDE DA WHIP...  12
> NOW ITS A GAME 26  sinless_misery 152 Today, 06:25 PM
> Last post by: Madd-Dogg
> Chinese people  12
> Are sick fuckers! 31  hillbillyrider 272 Today, 06:20 PM
> Last post by: wintonrogelio209
> fat people  12  21  rubber ducky 209 Today, 06:11 PM
> Last post by: fundimotorsports
> A queston for those people that work  1234
> for the UNION 61  kadillak_driver 435 Today, 06:10 PM
> Last post by: 79regal
> YOU FUCKERS WILL LOVE THIS TOPIC  123» 122
> SOFTWARE GALORE FOR FREE . ENJOY !!!! 2,426  PAPER CHASER 77,520 Today, 06:07 PM
> Last post by: MADE IN DADE
> jokessssssssssssssss  123» 7
> lol 132  El raider 2,550 Today, 06:01 PM
> Last post by: sinless_misery
> reptillian woman  14  rubber ducky 269 Today, 05:55 PM
> Last post by: Mrvdizzy
> the BAR BE QUE topic  123» 75
> just in time 4 labor day 1,490  crenshaw magraw 14,682 Today, 05:51 PM
> Last post by: chevylo97
> PIT BULL OWNERS AND LOVERS  123» 127
> PART II - Post, Discuss, Unite 2,523  Fried Chicken Eater 51,966 Today, 05:49 PM
> Last post by: atomicverga
> CALLING THE IMIGRATION  12  crenshaw magraw 93 Today, 05:49 PM
> Last post by: Ronin
> DALLAS MAVERICKS '07-'08  123» 6
> part two 111  kingpin64 531 Today, 05:44 PM
> Last post by: screwed up loco
> gangs  1234  71  dubelduces 1,100 Today, 05:38 PM
> Last post by: screwed up loco
> Kimbo -vs- Tank Abbott  12
> Saturday nite on showtime 27  hillbillyrider 252 Today, 05:35 PM
> Last post by: RoLLo6Fo
> big titsssssssssssssssssssssss  12
> got milk! 37  El raider 772 Today, 05:32 PM
> Last post by: King Of Rimz
> BONE THUGS  123» 5
> any fans out there 97  925eastbayrider 718 Today, 05:29 PM
> Last post by: Neige
> FOR THE OLDIES FANS  123» 404  8,063  ferns213 100,539 Today, 05:21 PM
> Last post by: BIGMIKE
> fonefinder
> need inf. on some one 5  64choco 47 Today, 05:17 PM
> Last post by: Anthony
> Jackie The Weather Lady  123» 131
> On the Spanish Channle, I need flicks 2,611  CHE1 85,625 Today, 05:10 PM
> Last post by: Rolled Brim
> World Extreme Cagefighting
> any1 watch it 2  crenshaw magraw 13 Today, 05:01 PM
> Last post by: leks
> good movies to watch....  123» 187
> NOT WORK SAFE..... 3,726  drasticbean 337,647 Today, 05:01 PM
> Last post by: elspock84
> 67 Impala Fastback  12  30  leks 259 Today, 05:00 PM
> Last post by: rubber ducky
> anyone listen to
> Rehab? 4  skardawg 29 Today, 05:00 PM
> Last post by: leks
> thanks for fucking it up for the rest of us  6  Ronin 130 Today, 04:44 PM
> Last post by: GueroRegal
> cloverfield movie  123
> ummmmm yeahhhh 49  RO-BC 510 Today, 04:26 PM
> Last post by: louies90
> ***THE OFFICIAL BOXING THREAD***  123» 10
> FROM THE PAST TO THE PRESENT 192  freddylokz 1,261 Today, 04:13 PM
> Last post by: freddylokz
> Katt Williams - American Hustle  10  J U W 174 Today, 04:10 PM
> Last post by: HacksawJimDuggan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Pages  1 2 3 > »  Mark this forum as read · Subscribe to this forum
> 
> 67 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 60 Members: Regal King, Anthony, capriceman75, KandyRedLac, fundimotorsports, topdown59, rob83regal, Perro, Dr. Jizz, impala ant, hrojop2, DA_SQUID, Madd-Dogg, southside groovin, sireluzion916, crazyimpala63, sancho 1, PAPER CHASER, El Carnicero, Daffy, hot$tuff5964, screwed up loco, sblujan, owen, bagged84regal, thahammer, sinless_misery, bigdaddysautoparts, LA4YA, doobie, 75MarkIV559, STR8_CLOWN'N, jesso903, sam_1, playahata, milkweed, TUM TUM, las_crucez, t_durden, Slamdsixty3, swanginbigbodies, REYXTC, 72 kutty, biglewy805, 3onthree, sloejoe87, RO 4 LIFE, stillwaters, FatAl 63, LOWRIDER SCENE, wintonrogelio209, VEGAS BLVD™, skardawg, The Profit, sixtyfourchevy, geterlow, loks - no soy de ti, lakewood213, ELO408WEST, Gee Dizzle
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

Viewing Profile: TUM TUM
Status (Active in topic: females are fucking stupid) 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Private 

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday 3 February 1994 
Location ~~~~ BAY AREA ~~~~ 
Interests SAM'S BURGERS ...... 
Additional Information 
Car Club Bay Area Bosses CC 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 13 2008, 04:09 PM~9935682
> *To All, I am really trying to get my pinstripe gameto the next level. If anyone needs some pin stripe, hit me up. I need some extra work. So if your interested, hit me up 510-928-2359, thanks guys.
> *


IM READY TO DO MY CADI SHANE LMK WHEN YOUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 13 2008, 08:17 PM~9937299
> *IM READY TO DO MY CADI SHANE LMK WHEN YOUR READY :biggrin:
> *


thug wood


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2008, 07:10 PM~9936668
> *Viewing Profile: TUM TUM
> Status  (Active in topic: females are fucking stupid)
> Communicate
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Private
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday 3 February 1994
> Location ~~~~ BAY AREA ~~~~
> Interests SAM'S BURGERS ......
> Additional Information
> Car Club Bay Area Bosses CC
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I told him stay out of off topic or i would get him banned :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Off Topic will warp his little mind ..... Or at least that little fucker needs to post something ... he is on here allot and never says shit ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 13 2008, 08:17 PM~9937299
> *IM READY TO DO MY CADI SHANE LMK WHEN YOUR READY :biggrin:
> *


What you want to do homie??? Ill hit you up and head out your way


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 14 2008, 09:25 AM~9941213
> *What you want to do homie??? Ill hit you up and head out your way
> *


SOUND LIKE A PLAN TO ME BRO.. YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER RITE????


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *Regal King*
WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Can someone please tell me what the hell Tony's avitar is :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 14 2008, 09:56 AM~9941498
> *Can someone please tell me what the hell Tony's avitar is :dunno:
> *


ITS A SERIAL KILLER FROM SOME MOVIE... AT LEAST THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME :biggrin: I THINK THE MOVIE IS CALLED OLD COUNTRY OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## PICAZZO

Just here Homie Gotta go get something for the lady today :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 14 2008, 09:58 AM~9941506
> *Just here Homie Gotta go get something for the lady today :biggrin:
> *


YA I FEEL YA BRO. I FORGOT UNTIL MY NEPHEW REMINDED ME YESTERDAY :0


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2008, 01:05 PM~9934167
> *That federal pen is no joke .... about 90% of the fools in there are southerners .....
> *



You wouldn't believe the stuff he's been telling me about. The gang shit is real bad, but the damn C/O's get away with Murder. Especially if they think your just some dumb, poor ass idiot with no papers. (His words  )


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Feb 14 2008, 12:45 PM~9942297
> *You wouldn't believe the stuff he's been telling me about. The gang shit is real bad, but the damn C/O's get away with Murder. Especially if they think your just some dumb, poor ass idiot with no papers. (His words   )
> *


It's true bro .... they treat you like shit and no one believes the inmates if they tell anyone ....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9943147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 11 2008, 11:52 AM~9916671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RITE BACK AT YA BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

What up locs, Dont come by tonite, Tj is doing something special for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 14 2008, 02:46 PM~9943408
> *What up locs, Dont come by tonite, Tj is doing something special for me!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHEN DO YOU WANNA HOOK UP BRO????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 03:52 PM~9943461
> *WHEN DO YOU WANNA HOOK UP BRO????
> *


I got to see what my schedule will be like. I will hit you up once I know when im working.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 14 2008, 02:54 PM~9943474
> *I got to see what my schedule will be like. I will hit you up once I know when im working.
> *


  YOU GOT MY NUMBER RITE?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 03:55 PM~9943486
> * YOU GOT MY NUMBER RITE?????
> *


No actually, I tried to call you the other day and it wasnt working.


----------



## lowriv1972

I see you Himbone, hit me up if you need anything for your bike. I work in retail now.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9943147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9943147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck now i gotta do something to mine

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 14 2008, 02:57 PM~9943499
> *No actually, I tried to call you the other day and it wasnt working.
> *


I JUST PM'D U MY NUMBER BRO :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 14 2008, 03:00 PM~9943522
> *fuck now i gotta do something to mine
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THAT LOOKS CLEAN BRO


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 04:04 PM~9943550
> *I JUST PM'D U MY NUMBER BRO :biggrin:
> *


Got it!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 04:05 PM~9943554
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  THAT LOOKS CLEAN BRO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

yours is making me horny!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9943563
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> yours is making me horny!!
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9943563
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> yours is making me horny!!
> *


Thats a bit much!!! LOL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 14 2008, 03:06 PM~9943563
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> yours is making me horny!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 14 2008, 03:05 PM~9943558
> *Got it!!!
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9943408
> *What up locs, Dont come by tonite, Tj is doing something special for me!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i figured bro ... last night was all bad so may be this weekend if you are around ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 14 2008, 04:35 PM~9943789
> *Yeah i figured bro ... last night was all bad so may be this weekend if you are around ....
> *


Just call me!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 14 2008, 03:06 PM~9943563
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> yours is making me horny!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TUM TUM

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2008, 07:10 PM~9936668
> *Viewing Profile: TUM TUM
> Status  (Active in topic: females are fucking stupid)
> Communicate
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Private
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday 3 February 1994
> Location ~~~~ BAY AREA ~~~~
> Interests SAM'S BURGERS ......
> Additional Information
> Car Club Bay Area Bosses CC
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont feel safe anymore


----------



## TUM TUM

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 13 2008, 06:51 PM~9936481
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 LOOK WHERE I FOUND TUM TUM      :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logged in as: Regal King ( Log Out )
> My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages
> 
> LayItLow.com Forums > Miscellaneous > Off Topic
> 18 Pages  1 2 3 > »
> 
> TUM TUM, las_crucez, t_durden, Slamdsixty3, swanginbigbodies, REYXTC, 72 kutty, biglewy805, 3onthree, sloejoe87, RO 4 LIFE, stillwaters, FatAl 63, LOWRIDER SCENE, wintonrogelio209, VEGAS BLVD™, skardawg, The Profit, sixtyfourchevy, geterlow, loks - no soy de ti, lakewood213, ELO408WEST, Gee Dizzle
> *


i feel like im being watched now


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

you are and your not


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 02:01 PM~9943147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad pic.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 14 2008, 10:02 PM~9947075
> *thats a bad pic.
> *


Thanks... I had to stand on my roof to get that pic. Damn near killed myself :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by TUM TUM_@Feb 14 2008, 09:56 PM~9946634
> *i feel like im being watched now
> *


You are ....... now go finish your homework before you have to dress up like the EASTER BUNNY .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 08:37 AM~9948925
> *You are ....... now go finish your homework before you have to dress up like the EASTER BUNNY ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

I have a new idea for TUM TUM if he gets bad grades again .... everyone let me know what you think of this .... 

we get one of those huge burger suits like the one in the commercial and have him walk up and down in front of Sam's ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 08:51 AM~9949025
> *I have a new idea for TUM TUM if he gets bad grades again .... everyone let me know what you think of this ....
> 
> we get one of those huge burger suits like the one in the commercial and have him walk up and down in front of Sam's .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt
sup homies??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 15 2008, 10:08 AM~9949131
> *ttt
> sup homies??
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 15 2008, 09:08 AM~9949131
> *ttt
> sup homies??
> *


WHAT IT DEW TONE DOGG


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 09:25 AM~9949245
> *:wave:
> *


BIG BALLER :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Good Morning my beautiful Sams people!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:42 AM~9949374
> *Good Morning my beautiful Sams people!!!! :biggrin:
> *


So I have a question, under my avitar it has some text that I have never put there and it changes from time to time. How can I change it??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:44 AM~9949380
> *So I have a question, under my avitar it has some text that I have never put there and it changes from time to time. How can I change it??
> *


My Controls

Edit Profile Info

Custom member title


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:42 AM~9949374
> *Good Morning my beautiful Sams people!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like someone had a good Valentines


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 09:49 AM~9949417
> *Sounds like someone had a good Valentines
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 15 2008, 10:52 AM~9949442
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 10:49 AM~9949417
> *Sounds like someone had a good Valentines
> *


Oh yeah I did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 10:48 AM~9949411
> *My Controls
> 
> Edit Profile Info
> 
> Custom member title
> *


LET ME KNOW IF I SPELLED WHETTO RIGHT!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:12 AM~9949594
> *LET ME KNOW IF I SPELLED WHETTO RIGHT!!
> *


I MIGHT WRONG BUT I THINK YOU SPELL IT WERO...... BUT WE GET THE IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 11:12 AM~9949594
> *LET ME KNOW IF I SPELLED WHETTO RIGHT!!
> *


think its wedo not sure though


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 15 2008, 11:16 AM~9949616
> *I MIGHT WRONG BUT I THING YOU SPELL IT WERO...... BUT WE GET THE IDEA :biggrin:
> *


x2 thats it !!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 11:16 AM~9949623
> *x2 thats it !!!
> *


Is that better???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:19 AM~9949645
> *Is that better???
> *


YA BUT LIKE I SAID I COULD BE WRONG... YOU WOULD HAVE TO ASK SOME THAT READS AND WRITES SPANISH AND THAT WOULD NOT BE ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 15 2008, 11:21 AM~9949656
> *YA BUT LIKE I SAID I COULD BE WRONG... YOU WOULD HAVE TO ASK SOME THAT READS AND WRITES SPANISH AND THAT WOULD NOT BE ME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was with an H .... like Huero or something like that ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 10:23 AM~9949672
> *I thought it was with an H .... like Huero or something like that ....
> *


YOU COULD BE RITE :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 11:23 AM~9949672
> *I thought it was with an H .... like Huero or something like that ....
> *


Ill change it as soon as i can figure out how it should be!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949729
> *Ill change it as soon as i can figure out how it should be!!!
> *



1. huero

What many consider to be the proper spelling of Guero, a Spanish slang term for light-skinned Mexican or Whiteboy. I'm
surprised the Beck album version, "Guero", is defined but not this one. Maybe it's a Norcal thing.


----------



## locs_650

1. Guero 
279 up, 30 down 


a spanish slang term for a fair skinned or light haired person. once again it is not derogatory but can be used that way.

what does he look like?
- hes guero with blonde hair and tall
by inkakola Dec 8, 2003 email it
permalink: del.icio.us
Send to a friend
your email: 
their email: 
send me the word of the day (it's free)



2. guero 
139 up, 37 down 


Pronounced "where-oh", the sometimes-derogatory term is slang for a fair-skinned or fair-haired male; the Spanish equivalent of "******"; also the title of eclectic musician Beck's 2005 album

Mira al guero. Él tiene pelo más rubio.
by Kay Jay Los Angeles Jun 10, 2005 email it
3. Guero 
28 up, 8 down 


Guero / guera (pronounced- "huero" or "weddo")
-it means white person; blonde hair person; or light skinned person

ex:Qué Onda Guero?- whats up "******"?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 11:34 AM~9949752
> *1.  Guero
> 279 up, 30 down
> 
> 
> a spanish slang term for a fair skinned or light haired person. once again it is not derogatory but can be used that way.
> 
> what does he look like?
> - hes guero with blonde hair and tall
> by inkakola Dec 8, 2003 email it
> permalink:  del.icio.us
> Send to a friend
> your email:
> their email:
> send me the word of the day (it's free)
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  guero
> 139 up, 37 down
> 
> 
> Pronounced "where-oh", the sometimes-derogatory term is slang for a fair-skinned or fair-haired male; the Spanish equivalent of "******"; also the title of eclectic musician Beck's 2005 album
> 
> Mira al guero. Él tiene pelo más rubio.
> by Kay Jay Los Angeles Jun 10, 2005 email it
> 3.  Guero
> 28 up, 8 down
> 
> 
> Guero / guera (pronounced- "huero" or "weddo")
> -it means white person; blonde hair person; or light skinned person
> 
> ex:Qué Onda Guero?- whats up "******"?
> *


Well, which way should I spell it??


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:50 AM~9949876
> *Well, which way should I spell it??
> *


Spell it with "G" Shane!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Feb 15 2008, 11:55 AM~9949907
> *Spell it with "G" Shane!
> *


Thanks girl!! How have you been??


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:57 AM~9949922
> *Thanks girl!! How have you been??
> *



I'm good...I got laid off recently :thumbsdown: so I'v just been chillin at home with my Son enjoying my time with him while looking for a new job. Waiting for a new President to be Elected so that some one can hopefully get us out of this slump that we've been in! It's ridiculous how many people I know that have gotten laid off in the past month!

Anyway...how are you, how's TJ? Tell her Hello for me.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Feb 15 2008, 12:03 PM~9949956
> *I'm good...I got laid off recently  :thumbsdown: so I'v just been chillin at home with my Son enjoying my time with him while looking for a new job. Waiting for a new President to be Elected so that some one can hopefully get us out of this slump that we've been in! It's ridiculous how many people I know that have gotten laid off in the past month!
> 
> Anyway...how are you, how's TJ? Tell her Hello for me.
> *


Sorry to hear that, I almost got laid off here, but luckily they think I am valuable. TJ is good, she just started back in school so she can get me that money so I can reture, just playin. How is your Mom and Dad? I have to stop by soon.


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 11:09 AM~9949994
> *Sorry to hear that, I almost got laid off here, but luckily they think I am valuable. TJ is good, she just started back in school so she can get me that money so I can reture, just playin. How is your Mom and Dad? I have to stop by soon.
> *


Mom and Dad are good. Mom is just working like a mad woman..she's such a hustla. Dad is working and going to truck driving school. I guess he decided to pick up a new profession... :cheesy:. But they are doing great!
Thanks for asking!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Feb 15 2008, 12:13 PM~9950019
> *Mom and Dad are good. Mom is just working like a mad woman..she's such a hustla. Dad is working and going to truck driving school. I guess he decided to pick up a new profession... :cheesy:. But they are doing great!
> Thanks for asking!
> *


I love your family, they are so warm and caring. I hope everything works out, let me know if you guys need anything!!


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 11:14 AM~9950030
> *I love your family, they are so warm and caring. I hope everything works out, let me know if you guys need anything!!
> *


Aww Thanks, you guys are so awesome. :angel: 
We'll be alright, we're tough and we both got great familys... so we all good, plus I'm still getting paid right now so I'm just chillin'. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
So come by sometime, someone is pretty much always here!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Feb 15 2008, 10:09 AM~9949139-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on bro?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada just kicking it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 10:21 AM~9949216
> *WHAT IT DEW TONE DOGG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 10:42 AM~9949374
> *Good Morning my beautiful Sams people!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i feel so special shane thanks


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 15 2008, 12:40 PM~9950206
> *nada just kicking it
> 
> sup homie
> i feel so special shane thanks
> *


wE ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

The other night some hater that has no testicles decided to bash my driver's side mirror on my 2000 Tahoe limited, if anyone knows where I can get another one I would greatly appreciate it...... :angry: It takes a real ***** to do something like that :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 03:25 PM~9951286
> *The other night some hater that has no testicles decided to bash my driver's side mirror on my 2000 Tahoe limited, if anyone knows where I can get another one I would greatly appreciate it......  :angry:  It takes a real ***** to do something like that  :uh:
> *


messin with a mans car all bad


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 02:25 PM~9951286
> *The other night some hater that has no testicles decided to bash my driver's side mirror on my 2000 Tahoe limited, if anyone knows where I can get another one I would greatly appreciate it......  :angry:  It takes a real ***** to do something like that  :uh:
> *


that sucks! :angry: 




you could just sell it to me and i'll fix it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

ANYONE NEED SOME ALL GOLD PUMPS????


----------



## TUM TUM

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 09:51 AM~9949025
> *I have a new idea for TUM TUM if he gets bad grades again .... everyone let me know what you think of this ....
> 
> we get one of those huge burger suits like the one in the commercial and have him walk up and down in front of Sam's .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no thats sounds like a bad idea bad idea


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 15 2008, 09:51 AM~9949025
> *I have a new idea for TUM TUM if he gets bad grades again .... everyone let me know what you think of this ....
> 
> we get one of those huge burger suits like the one in the commercial and have him walk up and down in front of Sam's .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: Anything to get him to get his grades up, its for his own good :biggrin: 

and im sure Sam will be thrilled to have free promotions !!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 15 2008, 04:23 PM~9951735
> *ANYONE NEED SOME ALL GOLD PUMPS????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*the homies from frisco's finest or the aranian's love that all gold shit !!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by TUM TUM_@Feb 15 2008, 04:57 PM~9952034
> *no thats sounds like a bad idea bad idea
> *


I think its a great idea!!!


----------



## TUM TUM

would i get paid in cheese burgers???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by TUM TUM_@Feb 15 2008, 05:23 PM~9952224
> *would i get paid in cheese burgers????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No, just french fries!!! Maybe a shake as a bonus!!!


----------



## TUM TUM

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 15 2008, 05:24 PM~9952230
> *No, just french fries!!! Maybe a shake as a bonus!!!
> *


 that works for me


----------



## PICAZZO

lets do it !!!! where do they sell those costume's at ? 

for a sam's meal I'll even do it every once in a while


----------



## TUM TUM

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 05:24 PM~9952234
> *lets do it !!!! where do they sell those costume's at ?
> 
> for a sam's meal I'll even do it every once in a while
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 03:25 PM~9951286
> *The other night some hater that has no testicles decided to bash my driver's side mirror on my 2000 Tahoe limited, if anyone knows where I can get another one I would greatly appreciate it......  :angry:  It takes a real ***** to do something like that  :uh:
> *


ID TRY ANY CHEROLET DEALER THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


> _Originally posted by TUM TUM_@Feb 15 2008, 05:34 PM~9952296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 15 2008, 08:31 PM~9953675
> *ID TRY ANY CHEROLET DEALER THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP
> *


Koo, im going to look into that


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 08:35 PM~9953709
> *Koo, im going to look into that
> *


JUST TELL THEM I SENT YA :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

TOP OF THE MORNING TO ALL MY SAMS PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 16 2008, 10:48 AM~9957244
> *TOP OF THE MORNING TO ALL MY SAMS PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


Mornin homies!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: what's up Sam's Fam :wave: 
Anyone going to be at SAM'S tonight???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2008, 12:34 PM~9957742
> *:wave: what's up Sam's Fam :wave:
> Anyone going to be at SAM'S tonight???
> *


no ride


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 12:38 PM~9957765
> *no ride
> *


You got 2 or 3 rides !!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2008, 12:34 PM~9957742
> *:wave: what's up Sam's Fam :wave:
> Anyone going to be at SAM'S tonight???
> *


I brouhgt the car to work today. ill see how TJ feels, she is sick so I might stay home and make sure she gets better.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i pulled the impala out the garage today, first time since the toy drive. so i'll go by if anyone is going. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

looking for a 44 or 42 inch moonroof


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 16 2008, 05:45 PM~9959106
> *looking for a 44 or 42 inch moonroof
> *


NICE AVITAR!!!! RUB IT IN WHY DONT YOU!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2008, 12:53 PM~9957858
> *You got 2 or 3 rides !!!!
> *


no impala caught fire and the 41 hasnt been out since the toy drive


----------



## R0L0




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 17 2008, 08:37 AM~9962273
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 17 2008, 09:45 AM~9962922
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 17 2008, 02:22 PM~9964193
> *WHATS CRACKIN
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 17 2008, 10:14 PM~9968122
> *
> *


----------



## Neige

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 18 2008, 08:36 AM~9969285
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

got cash!!!! for a 42-44 moonroof!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Sam's people, what''s new. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hey sams people, i just got a call about finding a spot to have an eastbay bbq next month.

january was sacramento, and this month was stockton, next month is supposed to be eastbay but there isnt a spot yet.... does anyone have any ideas?????? we need to find one asap so it can be posted up. it needs to be big... they say almost 300 cars showed up to the others?!

:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 18 2008, 11:12 PM~9976246
> *hey sams people, i just got a call about finding a spot to have an eastbay bbq next month.
> 
> january was sacramento, and this month was stockton, next month is supposed to be eastbay but there isnt a spot yet.... does anyone have any ideas?????? we need to find one asap so it can be posted up. it needs to be big... they say almost 300 cars showed up to the others?!
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75

whats up bay area homies?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 18 2008, 11:34 PM~9976714
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 18 2008, 11:12 PM~9976246
> *hey sams people, i just got a call about finding a spot to have an eastbay bbq next month.
> 
> january was sacramento, and this month was stockton, next month is supposed to be eastbay but there isnt a spot yet.... does anyone have any ideas?????? we need to find one asap so it can be posted up. it needs to be big... they say almost 300 cars showed up to the others?!
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I talked to Joe from Goodfellas and mentioned Don Castro at the top of Kelly Hill. It has plenty of parking. I dont remember how many BBQ spots there are. The other idea was the San Leandro Marina. Just a few off the top of my head. i would say Kennedy park, but they only have like two tables that arent reserved spots.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 09:31 AM~9978295
> *I talked to Joe from Goodfellas and mentioned Don Castro at the top of Kelly Hill. It has plenty of parking. I dont remember how many BBQ spots there are. The other idea was the San Leandro Marina. Just a few off the top of my head. i would say Kennedy park, but they only have like two tables that arent reserved spots.
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID WAYNE


----------



## Cali4Lyf

Get at me if you need info.

I'm deleting this.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 09:31 AM~9978295
> *I talked to Joe from Goodfellas and mentioned Don Castro at the top of Kelly Hill. It has plenty of parking. I dont remember how many BBQ spots there are. The other idea was the San Leandro Marina. Just a few off the top of my head. i would say Kennedy park, but they only have like two tables that arent reserved spots.
> *


just went by the marina and there is plenty of space but it might be hard to get a spot near the bbq areas....

they have 4 parking lots, #1 has space for at least 600 cars but its by the water and no bbq areas... #2 is near the boat launch so it will be full on a weekend.... #3 + #4 each hold 80-100 cars and another 100 could park on the street but they are far from each other and they will fill up quick because they are by the bbq and playground areas.....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 19 2008, 02:41 PM~9980152
> *just went by the marina and there is plenty of space but it might be hard to get a spot near the bbq areas....
> 
> they have 4 parking lots, #1 has space for at least 600 cars but its by the water and no bbq areas... #2 is near the boat launch so it will be full on a weekend.... #3 + #4 each hold 80-100 cars and another 100 could park on the street but they are far from each other and they will fill up quick because they are by the bbq and playground areas.....
> *



EVERYBODY BRING THEIR OWN BBQ    LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 19 2008, 04:45 PM~9980552
> *EVERYBODY BRING THEIR OWN BBQ       LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN
> *


Im checking on another location over by the oakland airport. Last time I was there there was a lot of space and it was succluded. Perfect for us to kick back and enjoy the day!!


----------



## lowriv1972

There is also the Martin Luther King JR park just off of Doolittle. Not the side that runs along Doolittle but the one you can access from Swan Way!! There is a lot of room in there!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

http://www.ebparks.org/parks#sw

You can also check out this link, its to all the parks in the East Bay!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

*Still need a moonroof!*



:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 19 2008, 06:01 PM~9981141
> *Still need a moonroof!
> :biggrin:
> *


i have one on its way!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 06:10 PM~9981221
> *i have one on its way!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO HOW ARE YOU DOING


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 06:10 PM~9981221
> *i have one on its way!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD I HIT THE BUTTON TWICE :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 08:10 PM~9981221
> *i have one on its way!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you an't doing nothing with it..sell it to me so i can show you how it looks on a boattail :biggrin:


----------



## ARAB

i've never been to SAMS


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 19 2008, 06:44 PM~9981460
> *you an't doing nothing with it..sell it to me so i can show you how it looks on a boattail :biggrin:
> *


Its probably going into my Crew Cab!!! And thanks once again for rubbing it in my face!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 19 2008, 06:42 PM~9981433
> *SUP BRO HOW ARE YOU DOING
> *


Good bro, and you?? Did you ever get your bike striped?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Feb 19 2008, 05:45 PM~9981462
> *i've never been to SAMS
> *


YOUR MISSING OUT HOMIE :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Feb 19 2008, 06:45 PM~9981462
> *i've never been to SAMS
> *


:twak: what is wrong with you Man???
Are you still a virgin too :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 03:53 PM~9980624
> *Im checking on another location over by the oakland airport. Last time I was there there was a lot of space and it was succluded. Perfect for us to kick back and enjoy the day!!
> *


Check it out  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=392952


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 19 2008, 08:01 PM~9981141
> *Still need a moonroof!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 










go with a 44"


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 20 2008, 02:29 AM~9984500
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go with a 44"
> *



had a 44 but wouldn't pull back open, some shit was wrong with it... i know shane has one and an extra one on his lincoln he can sell me :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 20 2008, 10:52 AM~9986388
> *:wave:
> *


Whats crackin homie?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 19 2008, 06:55 PM~9981580
> *Good bro, and you?? Did you ever get your bike striped?
> *


NO NOT YET BRO I BEEN TRYING TO WORK ON MY CAR HOW'S YOUR STRIPING COMMING ALONG


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 20 2008, 02:20 PM~9987809
> *NO NOT YET BRO I BEEN TRYING TO WORK ON MY CAR HOW'S YOUR STRIPING COMMING ALONG
> *


Good, just trying to get my name out there!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 19 2008, 06:41 AM~9977334
> *x2
> *


 :0 :0 

x999


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 20 2008, 12:03 AM~9983542
> *
> *


like this joe










or you like this better


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 20 2008, 05:36 PM~9989549
> *like this joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you like this better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 19 2008, 07:35 PM~9981888
> *:twak: what is wrong with you Man???
> Are you still a virgin too :biggrin:
> *


I think so :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

a shane do you have any pic of your new stuff


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 21 2008, 12:23 AM~9993274
> *a shane do you have any pic of your new stuff
> *


Ill try and get some downloaded soon. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Where is everyone!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 21 2008, 02:09 PM~9995896
> *Where is everyone!!
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

sup samuels?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 21 2008, 12:39 PM~9996114
> *:uh:  :wave:
> *


Whats happenin JR!!


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 20 2008, 12:29 AM~9984500
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go with a 44"
> *


*who does the install on these out here in cen/norcal?*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 21 2008, 08:22 PM~9998735
> *who does the install on these out here in cen/norcal?
> *


miguel from true elegance


----------



## eastbay_drop

we had the metal from the car that the roof came out of, and my boy 510sixone did the welding and bodywork. it will be out one of these days



> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 21 2008, 08:22 PM~9998735
> *who does the install on these out here in cen/norcal?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

Just had a chesseBurger from Sam's
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Did anyone watch Livin the Low Life last night?? I thought it was pretty good. I was thinking of having them come up here and shoot how we roll in the Bay Area. Have everyone roll out to Sams and kick back. What you guys think?


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 21 2008, 06:33 PM~9998832
> *miguel from true elegance
> *


any idea on what he wouldcharge to do a 42-44 in a glasshouse??


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 22 2008, 10:00 AM~10004066
> *Did anyone watch Livin the Low Life last night?? I thought it was pretty good. I was thinking of having them come up here and shoot how we roll in the Bay Area. Have everyone roll out to Sams and kick back. What you guys think?
> *


that would be dope


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 22 2008, 10:00 AM~10004066
> *Did anyone watch Livin the Low Life last night?? I thought it was pretty good. I was thinking of having them come up here and shoot how we roll in the Bay Area. Have everyone roll out to Sams and kick back. What you guys think?
> *


*GOOD IDEA !!! HAVE THEM COME OUT FOR OUR LAYITLOW PICNIC !!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## CE 707




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE A PERFECT CANVAS!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you found me one yet bro? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10008968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS GOING TO LOOK NICE WHEN ITS DONE AND PLAQUED, :0 



_(the club you love to hate)_


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

putting the word out there for you all man! if you intrested in zeniths and want a price or buy some PM PSTA hes a nor cal dealer for Zenith so hit him up..support the local buissness

wheels,knock-offs can get it all!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10012313
> *putting the word out there for you all man! if you intrested in zeniths and want a price or buy some PM  PSTA hes a nor cal dealer for Zenith so hit him up..support the local buissness
> 
> wheels,knock-offs can get it all!
> *


*NICE AVITAR !!!*


----------



## riden on whitewall

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 23 2008, 01:40 PM~10012363
> *NICE AVITAR !!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Feb 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10012540
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: Wussup mr. "THREE" wheel King :wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0   

what color??

love that extenssion on the front :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2008, 08:46 AM~10016914
> *:biggrin:
> *


I rolled thru Sams last night, got me a burger and a couple of Taco's. It was cold as hell, and the wind was blowin sumthin fierce!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10017435
> *I rolled thru Sams last night, got me a burger and a couple of Taco's. It was cold as hell, and the wind was blowin sumthin fierce!!
> *


Sam's burgers is good enough to wait in a blizzard for :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

EASTBAY GET READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=392952&st=20


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 23 2008, 01:24 PM~10012263
> *ITS GOING TO LOOK NICE WHEN ITS DONE AND PLAQUED, :0
> (the club you love to hate)
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 23 2008, 05:15 PM~10013420
> *:0
> 
> what color??
> 
> love that extenssion on the front :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


a little something something  I'm was going to go with coast on some stuff but I em going to do my own patterns on it cuz the only way to get it the way you want is to do it my self  much resepct to coast but I would not feel right knowing I could do them my self and have my own name on it :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2008, 09:54 AM~10011306
> *NICE!!!! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE A PERFECT CANVAS!!!
> *


don't trip bro we will get something going on it I plan on something nice with the paint job but I'm still going to break that bitch


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 23 2008, 11:14 AM~10011662
> *have you found me one yet bro?  :biggrin:
> *


I can find you one but how much are you will to spend :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2008, 12:01 AM~10022789
> *I can find you one but how much are you will to spend :biggrin:
> *


depends on the condition, give me a few prices and I'll tell you what Im working with


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2008, 12:07 AM~10022830
> *depends on the condition, give me a few prices and I'll tell you what Im working with
> *


I'll pm you


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2008, 12:10 AM~10022853
> *I'll pm you
> *


thanks bro


----------



## R0L0

hat it dew family :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10025218
> *hat it dew family :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any one have a hook up on flat screens


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 25 2008, 06:29 PM~10028327
> *any one have a hook up on flat screens
> *


 :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

vote for me for the adex contets agian


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:24 AM~10033236
> *vote for me for the adex contets agian
> *


 :0


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10034362
> *What's good Sam's family?
> *


WHATS GOOD WITH U LOCS??? ALL MOVED YET?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 26 2008, 02:19 PM~10035146
> *WHATS GOOD WITH U LOCS??? ALL MOVED YET?
> *


Not yet bro but almost there ... just clothes and small stuff .... i hate moving .... :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

*Mr. Butters wanted to stop by and say :wave: to the entire Sam's Family*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 26 2008, 06:30 PM~10037263
> *Mr. Butters wanted to stop by and say :wave: to the entire Sam's Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my parents want one eddie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10037807
> *my parents want one eddie
> *


I'm looking for a female for him !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 26 2008, 04:25 PM~10036204
> *Not yet bro but almost there ... just clothes and small stuff .... i hate moving ....  :angry:
> *


bbq at your new place break in the new hood with 50 lowriders


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 26 2008, 06:40 PM~10037807
> *my parents want one eddie
> *


MY CHIUAUA (I THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT) JUST HAD PUPPIES


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10038599
> *MY CHIUAUA (I THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT) JUST HAD PUPPIES
> *


pics


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10038599
> *MY CHIUAUA (I THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT) JUST HAD PUPPIES
> *


how much


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=393597


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10038623
> *pics
> *


 I WILL GET PICS THIS WEEKEND THEY ARE AT MY MOTHER IN LAWS HOUSE. ONLY 3 MALES LEFT..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 26 2008, 09:18 PM~10038673
> *I WILL GET PICS THIS WEEKEND THEY ARE AT MY MOTHER IN LAWS HOUSE. ONLY 3 MALES LEFT..
> *


price


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10038648
> *how much
> *


I THINK 100.00 BUT IM NOT SURE I WILL LET U GUYS KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

all trade you a marzucchi #11 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10039043
> *all trade you a marzucchi #11 :biggrin:
> *


2 pumpheads and u got a deal  















































































































j/k puppies not for trade :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10039043
> *all trade you a marzucchi #11 :biggrin:
> *


2 pumpheads and u got a deal  















































































































j/k puppies not for trade :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10039043
> *all trade you a marzucchi #11 :biggrin:
> *


2 pumpheads and u got a deal  















































































































j/k puppies not for trade :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10039043
> *all trade you a marzucchi #11 :biggrin:
> *


2 pumpheads and u got a deal  















































































































j/k puppies not for trade :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10039043
> *all trade you a marzucchi #11 :biggrin:
> *


2 pumpheads and u got a deal  















































































































j/k puppies not for trade :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

ok rolo we get the point..puppys not for trade. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 27 2008, 05:35 AM~10040885
> *ok rolo we get the point..puppys not for trade. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I didnt even relize all the re-posts. I hate this fucking server and it doesn't help that I use my iPhone most on the time. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 26 2008, 08:18 PM~10038673
> *I WILL GET PICS THIS WEEKEND THEY ARE AT MY MOTHER IN LAWS HOUSE. ONLY 3 MALES LEFT..
> *


Only 2 males left :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 09:08 PM~10038560
> *bbq at your new place break in the new hood with 50 lowriders
> *


Sounds good to me .... let me just finish moving everything :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 27 2008, 10:25 AM~10041994
> *Sounds good to me .... let me just finish moving everything  :biggrin:
> *


I started on the parts yesterday. I had a bunch of shit that came down on me so I had to get that shit out of the way. Just keepin you up to date.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 27 2008, 02:15 PM~10043226
> *I started on the parts yesterday. I had a bunch of shit that came down on me so I had to get that shit out of the way. Just keepin you up to date.
> *


All good bro ... if you get a chance take some progress pics and send them to me .... let me know when you want to get down on the gold leafing that we were talking about :biggrin: 

are you going to the BBQ this sunday? what time you rollin out there?


----------



## R0L0

ttt for sams


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 27 2008, 02:25 PM~10043281
> *All good bro ... if you get a chance take some progress pics and send them to me .... let me know when you want to get down on the gold leafing that we were talking about  :biggrin:
> 
> are you going to the BBQ this sunday? what time you rollin out there?
> *


Yeah, were heading out there. We should be there around 9 or 10 to get a good spot!!! I have to charge the batteries!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 27 2008, 07:32 AM~10041092
> *Only 2 males left :0
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10044234
> *Yeah, were heading out there. We should be there around 9 or 10 to get a good spot!!! I have to charge the batteries!!!
> *


Where are you guys meeting at? Maybe we can all roll in together ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 27 2008, 05:55 PM~10044815
> *Where are you guys meeting at? Maybe we can all roll in together ....
> *


We are meeting at Sams at 9 in the morning. and we can cruise in from there!! Let me kno if you want to meet with us!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 28 2008, 12:29 AM~10048105
> *We are meeting at Sams at 9 in the morning. and we can cruise in from there!! Let me kno if you want to meet with us!!
> *


Sounds good let me spread the word ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 28 2008, 09:39 AM~10049624
> *:0
> *


What's going on Regal King? You guys coming out this sunday for the BBQ?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 28 2008, 10:19 AM~10049850
> *What's going on Regal King? You guys coming out this sunday for the BBQ?
> *


:nono: work....... Aye locs might get an LS too :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10049862
> *:nono: work....... Aye locs might get an LS too  :biggrin:
> *


Really .... you got pics?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 28 2008, 12:06 PM~10050580
> *Really .... you got pics?
> *


craigslist :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 28 2008, 03:14 PM~10051908
> *craigslist  :biggrin:
> *


What year? I looked didn't see any .... maybe i missed it .... what date was it posted ... ?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 28 2008, 03:51 PM~10052142
> *What year? I looked didn't see any .... maybe i missed it .... what date was it posted ... ?
> *


sacramento 87


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 28 2008, 03:57 PM~10052188
> *sacramento 87
> *


White???? If so that is clean bro ....


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 29 2008, 10:36 AM~10058038
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 29 2008, 10:46 AM~10058093
> *:wave:
> *


What's good homie? We need to talk about where to have the 2nd annual picnic bro ....


----------



## R0L0

WHATS GOOD PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 29 2008, 03:20 PM~10059905
> *WHATS GOOD PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


Bro, sorry I forgot you called the other night. Ill try and give you a call tonite. I havea dinner party to go to so Ill try after that


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10060039
> *Bro, sorry I forgot you called the other night. Ill try and give you a call tonite. I havea dinner party to go to so Ill try after that
> *


  HIT ME UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## wimone

wuts up homies, been pretty busy, hope to see you all this summer!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 29 2008, 11:13 AM~10058271
> *What's good homie? We need to talk about where to have the 2nd annual picnic bro ....
> *


:yes: Whenever you have time homie.


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

wasup e what club u prospecting for


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10067261
> *wasup e what club u prospecting for
> *


LEE :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

YEA HEY I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU IF U HAVE A CAR AND DONT BRING IT OUT DO U THINK U SHOULD BE ABLE TO COMMENT ON SOMEONE BEING KING OF THE STREETS


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 1 2008, 08:40 PM~10067487
> *YEA  HEY I GOT A QUESTION  FOR YOU  IF U  HAVE A CAR AND DONT BRING IT OUT  DO U THINK U SHOULD  BE ABLE TO COMMENT ON SOMEONE BEING KING OF THE STREETS
> *


what you reffering to?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have a king :biggrin:  i think we need a date for sams to kick off the new year like mid april


----------



## lethalsdaname

im talking bout everyone with a ride that dont bring thier ride out but show up 2 events in suv's and scrappers or leave thier lifted ride at home but ask everybody else to hit switches YOU KNOW SO CALLED LOW RIDERS


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 1 2008, 11:04 PM~10068859
> *im talking bout everyone with a ride that  dont bring thier ride out  but show up 2 events in suv's and scrappers or leave thier lifted ride at home  but ask everybody else to hit  switches  YOU KNOW SO CALLED LOW RIDERS
> *


are you going to the bbq tomorrow?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 2 2008, 12:04 AM~10068859
> *im talking bout everyone with a ride that  dont bring thier ride out  but show up 2 events in suv's and scrappers or leave thier lifted ride at home  but ask everybody else to hit  switches  YOU KNOW SO CALLED LOW RIDERS
> *


I see where you comming from Lee, I gotta give it up to you and Tim, Himbone, and everyone else that swangs their rides, I personally don't tell people to "hit it" cuz I know I aint one to speak.... personally I've been ripped off twice and am barely getting back on my feet with my five....
But I've taken it out and cruisin' ect ect
I know lot of other dudes never take they're rides out and I can't really speak for them.....


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10068689
> *i have a king  :biggrin:    i think we need a date for sams to kick off the new year  like mid april
> *


YOU HAVE A KING OF WHAT?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 2 2008, 03:44 AM~10069276
> *YOU HAVE A KING OF WHAT?
> *


well i pm.d you what do you think about that?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 2 2008, 10:46 AM~10070126
> *well i pm.d you what do you think about that?
> *


:wave: I GUESS YOUR NOT GOING TO THE PICNIC EITHER :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 2 2008, 11:11 AM~10070256
> *:wave:    I GUESS YOUR NOT GOING TO THE PICNIC EITHER  :0
> *


3 is charging :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i live 5 minutes away :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just saw about 15 cars headed to the park from sams.... i'll be there after i clean the car.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 2 2008, 11:15 AM~10070272
> *just  saw about 15 cars headed to the park from sams.... i'll be there after i clean the car.
> *


which car ? my convertible, I mean your convertible :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 2 2008, 10:17 AM~10070275
> *which car ? my convertible, I mean your convertible  :biggrin:
> *


no its sitting this one out, its cadillac day. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

well call me up and let me know how its looking around noon. if its still looking good I will head out


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz Up Sam's people :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 2 2008, 11:35 AM~10070340
> *Wuz Up Sam's people  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*OMG !!!* We thought you had moved out to Mexico bro !!!


----------



## R0L0

whats good people


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 3 2008, 07:59 AM~10075761
> *whats good people
> *


:wave: what's good bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10026521
> *IM POSTING THIS UP FOR MY BOY (925EASTBAYRIDER) YOU CAN PM HIM OR ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN THE CAR. HE WOULD PREFER TO TRADE SO POST UP WHAT YOU GOT. CAR IS IN SF BAY AREA LOCAL TRADE OR SALE ONLY UNLESS YOU ARE GOING TO TAKE CARE OF THE TRANSPORT.... THE CARS RUNS STRONG CHEVY SMALL BLOCK 350. AT 1 POINT THE CAR WAS GETTING LIFTED SO CAR IS CUT BUT NEVER HAD THE PUMPS PUT IN. RACK BUILT FOR 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS. JUST HAD IT STRIPPED AND LEAFED BY ANGELO.  FOR MORE INFO PM EITHER OF US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 08:19 AM~10076118
> *:wave: what's good bro?
> *


I HEAR U NEED SOME GOLD CENTERS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 04:47 PM~10079756
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *JUIC'D64*, CadiRolo


HOWS IT GOING LUCKY?? WHATS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10060039
> *Bro, sorry I forgot you called the other night. Ill try and give you a call tonite. I havea dinner party to go to so Ill try after that
> *


HIT ME UP BRO IF YOU STILL WANT THEM ZENITH PARTS BRO.... OR IM GOING TO PUT THEM ON EBAY :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

man them stripes dont go with the patterns at all


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 3 2008, 05:45 PM~10079735
> *I HEAR U NEED SOME GOLD CENTERS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rolo, your holding out on me!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 4 2008, 09:20 AM~10085272
> *Rolo, your holding out on me!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HIT ME UP DOGGY I STILL GOT THAT ZENITH STUFF FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 4 2008, 09:06 AM~10085164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man them stripes dont go with the patterns at all
> *


EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN STYLE... LOOKS GOOD TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 4 2008, 10:24 AM~10085314
> *EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN STYLE... LOOKS GOOD TO ME :biggrin:
> *


how does it look good? i may not be seeing what you are? i mean they dont go with the patterns at all in my eyes, other than that it is a bad ass car


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 2 2008, 11:47 AM~10070389
> *OMG !!!  We thought you had moved out to Mexico bro !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What's new.


----------



## R0L0

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: IS ANYONE GONNA BE OUT THIS SATURDAY???????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 6 2008, 09:36 AM~10103548
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: IS ANYONE GONNA BE OUT THIS SATURDAY???????
> *


I should be!! I have to see if I am doing anything for TJ's B-Day.


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2008, 10:34 AM~10104556
> *I should be!! I have to see if I am doing anything for TJ's B-Day.
> *



:cheesy: When is her Birthday?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Mar 6 2008, 12:11 PM~10104851
> *:cheesy: When is her Birthday?
> *


It was on Tuesday the 4th :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2008, 02:32 PM~10106012
> *:wave:
> *


Whats crackin young grass hopper!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2008, 04:46 PM~10107035
> *Whats crackin young grass hopper!!!
> *


I thought we were more or less the same age :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2008, 03:47 PM~10107048
> *I thought we were more or less the same age  :0
> *


i think the 3 of us are just about the same age


----------



## Hustler on the go

TTT for Sam's.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 6 2008, 04:47 PM~10107048
> *I thought we were more or less the same age  :0
> *


IM 27 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> IM 27 :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ME TO I WILL BE 28 ON CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10104958
> *It was on Tuesday the 4th :biggrin:
> *


Aww well tell her we said Happy Belated! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Mar 7 2008, 11:14 AM~10113013
> *Aww well tell her we said Happy Belated!  :biggrin:
> *


I will!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

so is anyone going?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 3 2008, 05:45 PM~10079735
> *I HEAR U NEED SOME GOLD CENTERS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the ones with tires


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2008, 09:11 PM~10124281
> *how much for the ones with tires
> *


Sold homie sorry


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

FOR SALE


----------



## lowriv1972

DID ANYONE ROLL OUT LAST NIGHT??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10126886
> *DID ANYONE ROLL OUT LAST NIGHT??
> *


I DIDNT MAKE IT


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10126897
> *I DIDNT MAKE IT
> *


Me neither!!


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=208982&st=0

OG SAMS TOPIC :0


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10126886
> *DID ANYONE ROLL OUT LAST NIGHT??
> *


Nobody was out last night! Actually we did see 2 old school trucks parked at Sams when we were walking into the Bar across the street :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Mar 9 2008, 03:59 PM~10128243
> *Nobody was out last night! Actually we did see 2 old school trucks parked at Sams when we were walking into the Bar across the street  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i went and got a burger last night... only saw a lifted regal go by while i was there.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 9 2008, 04:13 PM~10128328
> *i went and got a burger last night... only saw a lifted regal go by while i was there.
> *


Yeah we saw maybe like 3 other cars out besides us...but no one we knew and we were all over Hayward/Union City and still didn't see nobody. :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO

when is EVERYONE going to start going back to Sams?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

april :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 10 2008, 07:44 PM~10137669
> *april  :dunno:
> *


Sounds good .... should have things done by then .... :biggrin: ....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 11 2008, 06:23 PM~10145466
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Whats up pimpin?? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 11 2008, 10:30 AM~10142262
> *Sounds good .... should have things done by then ....  :biggrin: ....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2008, 07:53 PM~10155051
> *whats up everyone
> *


Sup


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 12 2008, 02:39 PM~10153085
> *Whats up pimpin?? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
Hello , Mayor Shane


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

whats sup to all my sams family


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

whats sup to all my sams family


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup playaz


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 08:56 PM~10155771
> *:wave:
> Hello , Mayor Shane
> *


Nuthin, just the same ol shit!!! Havent seen you in a minute bro, everything good with you?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 12 2008, 11:14 PM~10157091
> *sup playaz
> *


Cutty 2 Caddy?? :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 13 2008, 09:30 AM~10158953
> *:wave:
> *


I see you!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 13 2008, 09:26 AM~10158913
> *Cutty 2 Caddy?? :0
> *


X2


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 13 2008, 09:33 AM~10158959
> *I see you!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


What's good Shane? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 13 2008, 09:43 AM~10159029
> *What's good Shane?  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Its all good!!! I was happy with what I did last night, tonite just need to lay the clear and should be good to go!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 13 2008, 11:06 AM~10159445
> *Its all good!!! I was happy with what I did last night, tonite just need to lay the clear and should be good to go!!!
> *


Sounds good bro .... can't wait ....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Mar 13 2008, 09:26 AM~10158913-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cutty 2 Caddy?? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Mar 13 2008, 09:42 AM~10159025
> *X2
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2008, 11:24 AM~10159932
> *
> *


AINT NOTHING LIKE ROLLIN A LAC :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 13 2008, 01:33 PM~10160502
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE ROLLIN A LAC :biggrin:
> *


Unless you roll a Linc!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Page 2????


----------



## locs_650

What's good with the Sam's Fam?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 14 2008, 09:50 AM~10167020
> *What's good with the Sam's Fam?
> *


Good morning Locs!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 14 2008, 10:04 AM~10167106
> *Good morning Locs!! :biggrin:
> *


Morning Ghetto Guero ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

after Saturday car will be down until the Low C car show in Brisbane ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 14 2008, 10:13 AM~10167182
> *Morning Ghetto Guero ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> after Saturday car will be down until the Low C car show in Brisbane ....
> *


Really?? Your parts are almost done. Come by tonite and Ill show them to you. I have one more thing to do.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 14 2008, 10:23 AM~10167257
> *Really?? Your parts are almost done. Come by tonite and Ill show them to you. I have one more thing to do.
> *


Sounds good ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 14 2008, 10:13 AM~10167182
> *Morning Ghetto Guero ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> after Saturday car will be down until the Low C car show in Brisbane ....
> *


Can't wait to see your ride, homie. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 14 2008, 03:43 PM~10169658
> *Can't wait to see your ride, homie. :biggrin:
> *


See you on April 13th bro .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Homies


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 14 2008, 03:43 PM~10169658
> *Can't wait to see your ride, homie. :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see yours :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 15 2008, 09:10 AM~10174431
> *Mornin Homies
> *


:wave: Ghetto Guero :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 09:55 AM~10174598
> *:wave: Ghetto Guero :biggrin:
> *


Whats crackin??


----------



## R0L0

Is anyone going out tonite????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 15 2008, 10:01 AM~10174625
> *Is anyone going out tonite????
> *


I might. I swear Im calling you tonite when I get out of work!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 15 2008, 10:01 AM~10174625
> *Is anyone going out tonite????
> *


YOU GOING?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's poppin Regal you coming to Salas tomorrow.*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 15 2008, 09:54 AM~10174857
> *I might. I swear Im calling you tonite when I get out of work!!!
> *


ok if you say so........ lol lmk and i can bring that stuff with me tonie if your going out to sams :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 10:09 AM~10174950
> *YOU GOING?
> *


I WAS PLANNING ON IT IF ANYONE ELSE GOES OUT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 15 2008, 11:13 AM~10174970
> *what's poppin Regal you coming to Salas tomorrow.
> *


:nono: THE ONE SHOW THAT I AM NOT IMPRESSED BY IS THE SALINAS CAR SHOWS, ALLOT OF THE CARS OUT THERE ARE RICE ROCKETS, MINI TRUCKS OR SOME PRIMERED ASS RIDES... NOT TOO MANY OF YOUR TYPICAL LOW LOWS....


BUT I WILL BE AT THE REST OF THE SHOWS


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 11:19 AM~10175010
> *:nono: THE ONE SHOW THAT I AM NOT IMPRESSED BY IS THE SALINAS CAR SHOWS, ALLOT OF THE CARS OUT THERE ARE RICE ROCKETS, MINI TRUCKS OR SOME PRIMERED ASS RIDES... NOT TOO MANY OF YOUR TYPICAL LOW LOWS....
> BUT I WILL BE AT THE REST OF THE SHOWS
> *


 :0 

i shouldnt go then


----------



## lowriv1972

Was just thinking of him!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 15 2008, 11:23 AM~10175029
> *:0
> 
> i shouldnt go then
> *


:no: ITS NOT WORTH IT ~~~!!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 15 2008, 10:23 AM~10175029
> *:0
> i shouldnt go then
> *


 :werd:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## R0L0

I WILL BE OUT THERE AROUND 6 SEE WHO EVER GOES OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 01:45 PM~10175653
> *:no: ITS NOT WORTH IT ~~~!!!!
> *


you never go anywhere i steal have your unused wristband from san mateo show :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

That's sooo untrue I'm everywhere 
ExCePT LRM


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ill go by sams and see if anyone shows up.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 04:12 PM~10176304
> *That's sooo untrue I'm everywhere
> ExCePT LRM
> *


and salinas :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 15 2008, 05:08 PM~10176538
> *and salinas  :0
> *


it sucks dude trust me


----------



## R0L0

at sams no one here


----------



## lethalsdaname

whats up folks lethal lows in the house


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 15 2008, 05:54 PM~10176983
> *whats up folks  lethal lows in the house
> *


HOW YOU DOING MEGA DOGG! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 09:54 AM~10174590
> *Can't wait to see yours :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 06:12 PM~10176773
> *it sucks dude trust me
> *


WHAT ARE YOU JUDGING YOUR BIAS ON??? iVE BEEN TO THE LAST STREETLOW SHOW IN SALINAS AND IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. NO RICERS OR TRUCKS OR PRIMERED BUCKETS. SO WHAT SHOWS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 16 2008, 12:41 AM~10178402
> *WHAT ARE YOU JUDGING YOUR BIAS ON??? iVE BEEN TO THE LAST STREETLOW SHOW IN SALINAS AND IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. NO RICERS OR TRUCKS OR PRIMERED BUCKETS. SO WHAT SHOWS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> *


Gotta agree with Jim here. Salinas is a good show.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im sure it will be crackin after the low vintage show :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 15 2008, 11:41 PM~10178402
> *WHAT ARE YOU JUDGING YOUR BIAS ON??? iVE BEEN TO THE LAST STREETLOW SHOW IN SALINAS AND IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. NO RICERS OR TRUCKS OR PRIMERED BUCKETS. SO WHAT SHOWS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> *


I did not attend last years show so Jimmy you might be right last one might have been a total 360 from the previous, but I have been to 3 in the last 5 yrs and they have some pretty washed up artist preforming like Rappin' 4 Tay as a headliner and allot of chop tops that look like they have no been touched in years... I saw 2 lanes of Rice rockets there, but your talking about last year so who knows.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 16 2008, 06:14 AM~10179228
> *I did not attend last years show so Jimmy you might be right last one might have been a total 360 from the previous, but I have been to 3 in the last 5 yrs and they have some pretty washed up artist preforming like Rappin' 4 Tay as a headliner and allot of chop tops that look like they have no been touched in years... I saw 2 lanes of Rice rockets there, but your talking about last year so who knows.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 16 2008, 09:33 AM~10179673
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 16 2008, 10:47 AM~10179994
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 16 2008, 09:14 AM~10179228
> *I did not attend last years show so Jimmy you might be right last one might have been a total 360 from the previous, but I have been to 3 in the last 5 yrs and they have some pretty washed up artist preforming like Rappin' 4 Tay as a headliner and allot of chop tops that look like they have no been touched in years... I saw 2 lanes of Rice rockets there, but your talking about last year so who knows.
> *



MAN YOU LOST FOOL...SALINAS STREETLOW IS KOO...WHO GOES TO SEE THE PERFORMERS ..NOT ME... WE GO TO SEE CARS , HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND SHOW OFF OUR RIDES...ITS KOOL TO SIT BACK AT WATCH PEOPLE GIVE YOU COMPLEMENTS ABOUT UR CAR AND TAKE PHOTOS.....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## GUS 650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 16 2008, 12:24 PM~10180537
> *MAN YOU LOST FOOL...SALINAS STREETLOW IS KOO...WHO GOES TO SEE THE PERFORMERS ..NOT ME... WE GO TO SEE CARS , HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND SHOW OFF OUR RIDES...ITS KOOL TO SIT BACK AT WATCH PEOPLE GIVE YOU COMPLEMENTS ABOUT UR CAR AND TAKE PHOTOS.....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.
> *


Never said it was not about that, its not all about the preformers, but it just comes to show you how shitty the rest of the show is, its just my opinion aint tryna offend anyone or keep people from attending, I got nuttin but love for StreetLow, its just that out of all of their venue's salinas TO ME is not a big deal thats all homie :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

i might have 2 go and hit my old stumpin grounds on the 4th LETHAL LOWS RETURN TO FRISCO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 16 2008, 02:27 PM~10181198
> *Never said it was not about that, its not all about the preformers, but it just comes to show you how shitty the rest of the show is, its just my opinion aint tryna offend anyone or keep people from attending, I got nuttin but love for StreetLow, its just that out of all of their venue's salinas TO ME is not a big deal thats all homie  :biggrin:
> *


well there was alot of should i say other cars today , i didnt walk thru the show i really only seen the cars that where in line and what i had to pass on the way to and from the pit  but i did see nice lows not the bigest show but it was cool


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 16 2008, 08:34 PM~10183736
> *i might have 2 go and hit my old stumpin  grounds  on the 4th  LETHAL LOWS RETURN TO FRISCO
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 16 2008, 10:32 PM~10184958
> *well there was alot of  should i say other cars today , i didnt walk thru the show i really only seen the cars that where in line and what i had to pass on the way to and from the pit  but i did see nice lows  not the bigest show but it was cool
> *



*IT WAS A GOOD TURN ALOT OF NICE RIDE'S*


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10183426

*CHECK OUT SOME OF THE SHOW PICS*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 16 2008, 11:09 PM~10185243
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10183426
> 
> CHECK OUT SOME OF THE SHOW PICS
> *


----------



## locs_650

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 17 2008, 11:42 AM~10188077
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


locs 
i seen some clene ass shit


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 17 2008, 11:43 AM~10188092
> *locs
> i seen some clene ass shit
> *


Where at Shanes house?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 17 2008, 12:54 PM~10188652
> *Where at Shanes house?
> *


maby 
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 17 2008, 02:25 PM~10189815
> *maby
> :dunno:                  :biggrin:
> *


not susposed say say anything doggy :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 17 2008, 03:41 PM~10189921
> *not susposed say say anything doggy :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


i didnt say nada


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 17 2008, 02:42 PM~10189929
> *i didnt say nada
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 05:47 PM~10191470
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

about time you let your daughter hop her own car! :thumbsup: 

but maybe you should have cut the power a little.... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop

:nono: gotta double nut the balljoints!



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 08:47 PM~10191470
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

TO BE HONEST SHE A G CUS WHEN THE BALL JOINT POPPED SHE DIDNT JUMP FOR COVER SHE WAS BOUT TO KEEP ON HITTING THE SWITCH MOST FOOLS WOULD HAVE TOOK A NOISE DIVE IN A ROSE BUSH LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname

TO BE HONEST SHE A G CUS WHEN THE BALL JOINT POPPED SHE DIDNT JUMP FOR COVER SHE WAS BOUT TO KEEP ON HITTING THE SWITCH MOST FOOLS WOULD HAVE TOOK A NOSE DIVE IN A ROSE BUSH LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10192944
> *:nono:  gotta double nut the balljoints!
> *


chains


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 10:26 PM~10194037
> *
> *


yeah boy thats tight


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 09:26 PM~10194037
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10192944
> *:nono:  gotta double nut the balljoints!
> *


jake must have been working on that side.lol :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10194447
> *jake must have been working on that side.lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 17 2008, 11:43 AM~10188092
> *locs
> i seen some clene ass shit
> *


Damn, Im in trouble now!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 09:19 AM~10196368
> *Damn, Im in trouble now!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


All good ... i will stop by right after i get off from work and bring that paint .... 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10191418
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 18 2008, 08:25 AM~10196409
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> All good ... i will stop by right after i get off from work and bring that paint ....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 08:19 AM~10196368
> *Damn, Im in trouble now!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH TO STRIPE UP MY DAILY DOGGY???????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 09:28 AM~10196427
> *HOW MUCH TO STRIPE UP MY DAILY DOGGY???????
> *


Just depends on how much you want?? Do you want striping and leafing or just striping?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 09:26 AM~10196418
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? How have things been?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 08:36 AM~10196487
> *Just depends on how much you want?? Do you want striping and leafing or just striping?
> *


JUST STRIPING ITS A DAILY I DONT WANNA DO TO MUCH TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:01 AM~10196672
> *JUST STRIPING ITS A DAILY I DONT WANNA DO TO MUCH TO IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 18 2008, 08:41 AM~10196531
> *What's going on bro? How have things been?
> *


THINGS GOING COO BRO. HOW ABOUT YOU? HOWS THE FAM?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 18 2008, 09:01 AM~10196675
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I JUST PICKED IT UP LAST FRIDAY BRO.... ITS A COOL LITTLE DAILY :biggrin:

THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I PICKED IT UP. I WASN'T FEELIN THE COLOR TO MUCH SO I PAINTED THE PANELS AND GRILL TO BREAK UP ALL THAT GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 18 2008, 09:11 AM~10196750
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP PLAYA


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:02 AM~10196679
> *THINGS GOING COO BRO. HOW ABOUT YOU? HOWS THE FAM?
> *


Cool bro just finishing my long move from one place to another .... i just talked to Charlie should have the rims next week it's looking like .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CadiRolo, locs_650,* 68niou1*


WHAT IT DEW NELSON WHATS GOOD WITH CHA BRO??????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:04 AM~10196696
> *I JUST PICKED IT UP LAST FRIDAY BRO.... ITS A COOL LITTLE DAILY  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I PICKED IT UP. I WASN'T FEELIN THE COLOR TO MUCH SO I PAINTED THE PANELS AND GRILL TO BREAK UP ALL THAT GREEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice .... how does it run?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 18 2008, 09:23 AM~10196814
> *Cool bro just finishing my long move from one place to another .... i just talked to Charlie should have the rims next week it's looking like ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  BRO THEM RIMS ARE GOING TO BE SICK AS FUCK ON THE MONTE.. YA CHARLIE CALLED ME THE OTHER DAY I FORGOT TO CALL HIM BACK HE WAS FIXING SOME KNOCK OFFS FOR ME AND SAID THEY WERE READY I HAVE TO CALL HIM


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 18 2008, 09:25 AM~10196837
> *Looks nice .... how does it run?
> *


IT RUNS REALLY GOOD BRO... IT FAILED SMOG THOUGH  :angry: BUT THE DUDE SAID IT WAS SOMETHING MINOR. IT PASS EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE EVAP SO IM TAKING IT IN TODAY TO FIND OUT WHATS WRONG. I THOUGHT IT WAS FUCKED UP YESTERDAY BECAUSE IT DIDNT WANT TO START BUT IT WAS OUT OF GAS LOL. THE GAS GAUGE DOESNT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:28 AM~10196857
> *IT RUNS REALLY GOOD BRO... IT FAILED SMOG THOUGH   :angry:  BUT THE DUDE SAID IT WAS SOMETHING MINOR. IT PASS EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE EVAP SO IM TAKING IT IN TODAY TO FIND OUT WHATS WRONG. I THOUGHT IT WAS FUCKED UP YESTERDAY BECAUSE IT DIDNT WANT TO START BUT IT WAS OUT OF GAS LOL. THE GAS GAUGE DOESNT WORK :biggrin:
> *


gasowned :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:26 AM~10196840
> * BRO THEM RIMS ARE GOING TO BE SICK AS FUCK ON THE MONTE.. YA CHARLIE CALLED ME THE OTHER DAY I FORGOT TO CALL HIM BACK HE WAS FIXING SOME KNOCK OFFS FOR ME AND SAID THEY WERE READY I HAVE TO CALL HIM
> *


I WANT THE GOLD STUFF, NEXT WEEK YOU DOWN TO GO WITH ME TO CHARLIES AND SWITCH OUT THE HUBS, SINCE HE KNOWS YOU SO WELL NOW??? hE WOULD PROBABLY LOOK AT ME LIKE iM A FOOL IF i WALKED IN AND ASKED TO SWAP HUBS.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 11:10 AM~10197137
> *I WANT THE GOLD STUFF, NEXT WEEK YOU DOWN TO GO WITH ME TO CHARLIES AND SWITCH OUT THE HUBS, SINCE HE KNOWS YOU SO WELL NOW??? hE WOULD PROBABLY LOOK AT ME LIKE iM A FOOL IF i WALKED IN AND ASKED TO SWAP HUBS.
> *


Let me know too cause i have to get the rims by next week i hope too ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 10:10 AM~10197137
> *I WANT THE GOLD STUFF, NEXT WEEK YOU DOWN TO GO WITH ME TO CHARLIES AND SWITCH OUT THE HUBS, SINCE HE KNOWS YOU SO WELL NOW??? hE WOULD PROBABLY LOOK AT ME LIKE iM A FOOL IF i WALKED IN AND ASKED TO SWAP HUBS.
> *


Ya but he not gonna swap them till you have him do some rims bro. I don't think he gonna swap them just to swap them


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 01:30 PM~10198382
> *Ya but he not gonna swap them till you have him do some rims bro. I don't think he gonna swap them just to swap them
> *


Oh, how much do you think he would build a setof wheels around these hubs and nipples??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 12:35 PM~10198417
> *Oh, how much do you think he would build a setof wheels around these hubs and nipples??
> *


Well thats the problem I was having. They have to be built as series II so he told me it would run between 1100-1600 to build a set of rims but I think that included adapters as well. All u need is rim and spokes... I can call him and find out.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 01:48 PM~10198502
> *Well thats the problem I was having. They have to be built as series II so he told me it would run between 1100-1600 to build a set of rims but I think that included adapters as well. All u need is rim and spokes... I can call him and find out.
> *


If you could that would be great!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 12:35 PM~10198417
> *Oh, how much do you think he would build a setof wheels around these hubs and nipples??
> *


I just called and left you a message bro. I talked to Charlie he wants you to give him a call I gave him your name a told him you would be calling. Just tell him your rolando's friend. He said it won't be a problem with swaping the hubs when your ready to build the rims. Call me if you need his number :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 01:56 PM~10198568
> *I just called and left you a message bro. I talked to Charlie he wants you to give him a call I gave him your name a told him you would be calling. Just tell him your rolando's friend. He said it won't be a problem with swaping the hubs when your ready to build the rims. Call me if you need his number :biggrin:
> *


I need his #, I use to have it. its been crazy today at work.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 18 2008, 01:14 PM~10198695
> *I need his #, I use to have it. its been crazy today at work.
> *


408-379-3136 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 09:04 AM~10196696
> *I JUST PICKED IT UP LAST FRIDAY BRO.... ITS A COOL LITTLE DAILY  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I PICKED IT UP. I WASN'T FEELIN THE COLOR TO MUCH SO I PAINTED THE PANELS AND GRILL TO BREAK UP ALL THAT GREEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:04 AM~10196696
> *I JUST PICKED IT UP LAST FRIDAY BRO.... ITS A COOL LITTLE DAILY  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I PICKED IT UP. I WASN'T FEELIN THE COLOR TO MUCH SO I PAINTED THE PANELS AND GRILL TO BREAK UP ALL THAT GREEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup that shit is gonna look good with the painted pannels and gril bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 18 2008, 02:38 PM~10199300
> *yup that shit is gonna look good with the painted pannels and gril bro
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 03:41 PM~10199335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


fresh


----------



## lowriv1972

Page 2, TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 19 2008, 08:05 AM~10204786
> *Page 2, TTT
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *Cadillac Heaven* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 19 2008, 03:36 PM~10207899
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CadiRolo, Cadillac Heaven :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Bro, i just got a voice mail from you, and it sounded like some kids were having fun in the back ground!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Shane, :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10208797
> *Wuz up Shane,  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hows it goin bro?? Long time no talk to!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 19 2008, 03:29 PM~10208455
> *Bro, i just got a voice mail from you, and it sounded like some kids were having fun in the back ground!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn u just got the voice mail I left ub2 days ago LOL. Ya them was my kids playing around :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2008, 09:17 AM~10214684
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 20 2008, 10:18 AM~10214691
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 18 2008, 10:24 AM~10196824
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CadiRolo, locs_650, 68niou1
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DEW NELSON  WHATS GOOD WITH CHA BRO??????
> *


dammm i just saw this today!!


what it do pimps!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2008, 10:48 AM~10214871
> *What's good bro?
> *


How'd your tat come out??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 20 2008, 10:52 AM~10214890
> *How'd your tat come out??
> *


Came out cool ....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2008, 11:24 AM~10215127
> *Came out cool ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight 
who did the work ??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 20 2008, 11:41 AM~10215240
> *looks tight
> who did the work ??
> *


One of my homies ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2008, 10:24 AM~10215127
> *Came out cool ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I NEED SOME WORK DONE CAN YOUR BOY HOOK ME UP??????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 20 2008, 01:56 PM~10216121
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I NEED SOME WORK DONE CAN YOUR BOY HOOK ME UP??????
> *


Let me know when your ready and you can meet up with him and let you know what he wants ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2008, 11:24 AM~10215127
> *Came out cool ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight what does it represent?


----------



## R0L0

Is anyone going to good guys on Saturday?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 21 2008, 07:27 AM~10221237
> *Is anyone going to good guys on Saturday?????
> *


I will be there next Sunday!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 08:52 AM~10221668
> *I will be there next Sunday!!!
> *


Yeah i will probably go on sunday too ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 21 2008, 12:19 AM~10220091
> *Tight what does it represent?
> *


it is RIP JB .... my homie who passed away a couple weeks ago .... 

when are you heading out to the Fresno area so i can give you that cash ......


----------



## 68niou1

:wave: 

locs; regalking; :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 09:23 AM~10221924
> *it is RIP JB .... my homie who passed away a couple weeks ago ....
> 
> when are you heading out to the Fresno area so i can give you that cash ......
> *


Oh Sorry to hear about that Locs
The art work looks real good :thumbsup:


Imma leave tonight so I can pass through and pick it up if you want on my way out of the Bay :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 09:22 AM~10221912
> *Yeah i will probably go on sunday too ....
> *


you gonna take the car??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 09:55 AM~10222219
> *you gonna take the car??
> *


Sup Shane :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 21 2008, 09:28 AM~10221972
> *Oh Sorry to hear about that Locs
> The art work looks real good :thumbsup:
> Imma leave tonight so I can pass through and pick it up if you want on my way out of the Bay :dunno:
> *


All good bro ... just make sure to always wear a seat belt ... 

yeah that will work call me when you are on your way .... thanks


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 21 2008, 10:04 AM~10222296
> *Sup Shane :wave:
> *


What up King Ding a Ling!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 09:55 AM~10222219
> *you gonna take the car??
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 

Car is down until mid april .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 10:31 AM~10222510
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> Car is down until mid april ....  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I thought. im bringing mine, I think!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 21 2008, 09:24 AM~10221933
> *:wave:
> 
> locs; regalking; :0
> *


What's good bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 10:36 AM~10222558
> *Thats what I thought. im bringing mine, I think!!!
> *


Hey you have 1000 posts ..... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 07:52 AM~10221668
> *I will be there next Sunday!!!
> *


Its next weekend also????????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 21 2008, 10:52 AM~10222699
> *Its next weekend also????????
> *


No it is next weekend only .....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 10:37 AM~10222569
> *Hey you have 1000 posts .....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Holly shit!!!! I do, How did that happen??? :biggrin: Im such a looser!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup homies??


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 21 2008, 11:45 AM~10223160
> *sup homies??
> *


You should take the Glass house out to the good guys show and try and sell it there!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 11:49 AM~10223188
> *You should take the Glass house out to the good guys show and try and sell it there!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 01:19 PM~10223784
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


man i wish i could 
no tags and no insurance 

i would be riding 2 dirty


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10224389
> *man i wish i could
> no tags and no insurance
> 
> i would be riding 2 dirty
> *


Oh, well then!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 21 2008, 03:20 PM~10224511
> *Oh, well then!!!
> *


lol 
yea..........
im in no rush 

but you gonna be out on saturday shane??


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 21 2008, 03:50 PM~10224696
> *lol
> yea..........
> im in no rush
> 
> but you gonna be out on saturday shane??
> *


Nope, but we are riding tonite. Ray from Rebirth and I are cruising thru oakland tonite. Just to get out. Anyone interested just hit me up.


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone have 9 wire?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i heard there is a bbq at the spot tomorrow around 1 or 2 and they say everyone is going to cruise to sams after that, around 5 or 6.


----------



## himbone

N2deep in vallejo tomorrow 8pm


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10226873
> *i heard there is a bbq at the spot tomorrow around 1 or 2 and they say everyone is going to cruise to sams after that, around 5 or 6.
> *


Man we rolled thru oakland last night, it was a good nite!!!! I will see if I can get out to sams tonite. My car is down though, I have some kind of an oil leak that isnt bad enough to leave puddles but bad enought to make my engine smoke. Gotta figure it out before good guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 21 2008, 10:44 PM~10227150
> *N2deep in vallejo tomorrow 8pm
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just got back from sams, had to bring my son home.... its a decent turnout, there are some og's that havnt been out for a while there tonight.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 22 2008, 06:25 PM~10231491
> *just got back from sams, had to bring my son home.... its a decent turnout, there are some og's that havnt been out for a while there tonight.
> *


X2 it was nice to see some people from back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

happy easter everyone


----------



## R0L0

Happy rabbit day everybody


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

brand new whammy tank set up. never used, complete parker hoses, fittings, chrome motors,6inch cylinders and 10's chrome.delta style dumps,have 2 new 12 inch coolers, 4 air craft parker check valves, chrome springs,its a complete set up...new. never installed still in boxes..post pics later have to lay it out $1200.00


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: Rick From Low Lyfe Hydraulics is good people and his pumps are quality :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2008, 08:38 AM~10241047
> *:thumbsup: Rick From Low Lyfe Hydraulics is good people and his pumps are quality :yes:
> *


Hey bro i sent you a text on friday night to come by for that cash before you left ... what happened?


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 23 2008, 09:57 PM~10239035
> *brand new whammy tank set up. never used, complete parker hoses, fittings, chrome motors,6inch cylinders and 10's chrome.delta style dumps,have 2 new 12 inch coolers, 4 air craft parker check valves, chrome springs,its a complete set up...new. never installed still in boxes..post pics later have to lay it out $1200.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10245935
> *:biggrin:
> *


get your frame yet? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 24 2008, 08:34 PM~10247756
> *get your frame yet? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## GUS 650

so.......is anyone going to sams this weekend? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 25 2008, 05:19 PM~10254014
> *so.......is anyone going to sams this weekend? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, is anyone heading out after Good Guys this weekend???


----------



## lethalsdaname

whats going on this weekend anyone knows


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 26 2008, 09:18 AM~10259033
> *whats going on this weekend anyone knows
> *


i think you should call out all single pumps :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 26 2008, 09:18 AM~10259033
> *whats going on this weekend anyone knows
> *


Good Guys and then Saturday nite we should be at Sams. I wont be at Goodguys on Saturday, have to work. But will be there Sunday. I need to fix my car first. Either way Ill be there.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 26 2008, 09:25 AM~10259078
> *Good Guys and then Saturday nite we should be at Sams. I wont be at Goodguys on Saturday, have to work. But will be there Sunday. I need to fix my car first. Either way Ill be there.
> *


What time on sunday are you going? I wanted to go on sunday too .... car will not be ready this weekend to go to Sam's but i will be there the following saturday ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 26 2008, 09:32 AM~10259128
> *What time on sunday are you going? I wanted to go on sunday too .... car will not be ready this weekend to go to Sam's but i will be there the following saturday ....
> *


We normally meet around 6:30 or 7. I will figure out what when and where and let you know.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Mar 25 2008, 06:08 PM~10254433
> *Yeah, is anyone heading out after Good Guys this weekend???
> *


Where did you get that saying in your signature?? :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

anyone going to the low creations car wash this saturday?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 26 2008, 02:50 PM~10261669
> *anyone going to the low creations car wash this saturday?
> *


ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 26 2008, 09:42 AM~10259186
> *Where did you get that saying in your signature?? :biggrin:
> *


i heard it before but it was an exwife


----------



## R0L0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SsWrY77o77o

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10259186
> *Where did you get that saying in your signature?? :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP..SHE SHOULD OF NOT SAID THAT ABOUT YOU..


----------



## PICAZZO

I took this picture yesterday on location of a movie......


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10265293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight pic :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10264074
> *THATS FUCKED UP..SHE SHOULD OF NOT SAID THAT ABOUT YOU..
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo+Mar 26 2008, 08:03 PM~10264052-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SsWrY77o77o
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Mar 27 2008, 10:45 AM~10268008
> *Tight pic  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2008, 11:24 AM~10268353
> *wow
> :0
> 
> thanks
> *


Did you get my text?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 27 2008, 11:53 AM~10268556
> *Did you get my text?
> *


:no:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2008, 11:57 AM~10268583
> *:no:
> *


PM me that info we were talking about yesterday bro....


----------



## BayMami

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Mar 27 2008, 03:14 PM~10270189
> *:wave:
> *


hows everything


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Mar 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10269107-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM me that info we were talking about yesterday bro....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sent did you get it?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 27 2008, 03:31 PM~10270319
> *hows everything
> *


Sup Wayne still intrested in the Ta-Hoe :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10270388
> *sent did you get it?
> 
> Sup Wayne still intrested in the Ta-Hoe  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah sent the email already .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*FLASHBACK !!!!*


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10270319
> *hows everything
> *


Everything is good. Just getting ready to head out and go run some errands. Thanks for asking! 
How's everything with you guys? How's Lucinda and Little Joseph? Please tell her I said Hello. Tell her I found a picture the other day of her and I when we were like 14.... and all I could say is Wow....it was so funny the way my hair was done.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Mar 27 2008, 03:44 PM~10270433
> *Everything is good. Just getting ready to head out and go run some errands. Thanks for asking!
> How's everything with you guys? How's Lucinda and Little Joseph? Please tell her I said Hello. Tell her found a picture of her and I and from when we were like 14.... and all I could say is Wow....that was funny!
> *


 :0 i wanna see :biggrin: 

everythings good, hopefully we'll run into you guys one day soon. maybe we'll go to sams this saturday...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10270388
> *
> Sup Wayne still intrested in the Ta-Hoe  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: im always wanting something different. :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 27 2008, 02:48 PM~10270461
> *:0 i wanna see :biggrin:
> 
> everythings good, hopefully we'll run into you guys one day soon. maybe we'll go to sams this saturday...
> *


Oh my gosh...heck no. I am not bringing that picture out..... :roflmao:

Yeah Cel and I go by Sam's almost every weekend and no one is ever out there. Or maybe we go to late. But yeah hopefully soon we will get to see you guys. Until then...take care! :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2008, 03:40 PM~10270403
> *FLASHBACK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more like training day :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 23 2008, 09:57 PM~10239035
> *brand new whammy tank set up. never used, complete parker hoses, fittings, chrome motors,6inch cylinders and 10's chrome.delta style dumps,have 2 new 12 inch coolers, 4 air craft parker check valves, chrome springs,its a complete set up...new. never installed still in boxes..post pics later have to lay it out $1200.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10264834
> *I took this picture yesterday on location of a movie......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard LOW CREATIONS, BLVD KINGS AND FRISCO FINEST were on the set of the movie :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 27 2008, 08:24 PM~10272644
> *I heard LOW CREATIONS, BLVD KINGS AND FRISCO FINEST were on the set of the movie :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 .
> *


well it was open to the public :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TAKIN THIS BITCH BACK TO THE TOP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 28 2008, 01:59 PM~10278612
> *TAKIN THIS BITCH BACK TO THE TOP!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP DOGGY


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10278638
> *WHAT UP DOGGY
> *


Whats happenin pimpin!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

State offers $50,000 reward for tips in Fremont slaying
Governor's office funds search for leads in April shooting near The Hub
By Ben Aguirre Jr., STAFF WRITER
Article Created: 03/28/2008 02:30:46 AM PDT


FREMONT — A $50,000 reward is being offered for the arrest and conviction of the person who killed 19-year-old Aaron Anthony Breaux last April in front of his family's apartment complex near The Hub shopping center. 
The reward is being offered by Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, whose office announced Thursday similar rewards for six homicides throughout the state, including three in the East Bay. 

The other two local cases happened in Hayward and San Lorenzo. 

In the Fremont case, Breaux was shot in the chest with a shotgun April 29 as he walked on Bell Street just north of Mowry Avenue. 

People in the neighborhood reported the incident to police just before 

9 p.m., when they saw a man staggering down the street. Authorities did not know a shooting had occurred until they arrived and found Breaux suffering from a gunshot wound. 

Breaux, a former Washington High School student, is remembered fondly by his relatives, who have spent countless hours holding signs at Fremont Boulevard and Mowry Avenue, pleading for help in finding Breaux's killer. 

Police on Thursday said they have had no new leads in the case during the last 11 months. 

"When we run into a dead end ... that's when we petition the governor's office for a reward that would help in bringing forward information that may lead to the killer's apprehension," said Detective Bill Veteran, a police department spokesman. 

Anyone with information may call police at 510-790-6900


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 28 2008, 03:31 PM~10278776
> *State offers $50,000 reward for tips in Fremont slaying
> Governor's office funds search for leads in April shooting near The Hub
> By Ben Aguirre Jr., STAFF WRITER
> Article Created: 03/28/2008 02:30:46 AM PDT
> FREMONT — A $50,000 reward is being offered for the arrest and conviction of the person who killed 19-year-old Aaron Anthony Breaux last April in front of his family's apartment complex near The Hub shopping center.
> The reward is being offered by Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, whose office announced Thursday similar rewards for six homicides throughout the state, including three in the East Bay.
> 
> The other two local cases happened in Hayward and San Lorenzo.
> 
> In the Fremont case, Breaux was shot in the chest with a shotgun April 29 as he walked on Bell Street just north of Mowry Avenue.
> 
> People in the neighborhood reported the incident to police just before
> 
> 9 p.m., when they saw a man staggering down the street. Authorities did not know a shooting had occurred until they arrived and found Breaux suffering from a gunshot wound.
> 
> Breaux, a former Washington High School student, is remembered fondly by his relatives, who have spent countless hours holding signs at Fremont Boulevard and Mowry Avenue, pleading for help in finding Breaux's killer.
> 
> Police on Thursday said they have had no new leads in the case during the last 11 months.
> 
> "When we run into a dead end ... that's when we petition the governor's office for a reward that would help in bringing forward information that may lead to the killer's apprehension," said Detective Bill Veteran, a police department spokesman.
> 
> Anyone with information may call police at 510-790-6900
> *


I cant believe there hasnt been any new leads in almost a year. I hope this works!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0

LIL TONY (925EASTBAYRIDER) ACTING A FOOL LOL






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

does he know you put that on here? :rofl:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 28 2008, 09:55 PM~10281807
> *does he know you put that on here? :rofl:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

Cnt watch it since I'm on my sk3


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 29 2008, 12:20 AM~10281592
> *LIL TONY (925EASTBAYRIDER) ACTING A FOOL LOL
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## higinio11

:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

Good morning sams fam. I'm getting ready for good guys so I will see any of you guys that go out there. If not see u guys later at sams tonight


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 29 2008, 04:01 AM~10282462
> *Good morning sams fam. I'm getting ready for good guys so I will see any of you guys that go out there. If not see u guys later at sams tonight
> *


Ill see you tonite then!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:20 PM~10281592
> *LIL TONY (925EASTBAYRIDER) ACTING A FOOL LOL
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

x1000000000000000


----------



## PICAZZO

Was he under the influence???? :0


----------



## denchantedone

Morning Guys. I figured everyone would be out at Good Guys. Glad to know that I'm not the only one. 

And I wouldn't describe Shane as a slinky. But everyone knows my saying is true. I sadly forgot it was down there. I added my Mom's Studebaker for my pic. That little angel girl was just not me anymore.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 29 2008, 10:09 AM~10283689
> *Was he under the influence???? :0
> *


No he was just acting goofy......


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Mar 29 2008, 11:21 AM~10283752
> *And I wouldn't describe Shane as a slinky.  But everyone knows my saying is true.
> *


Ive been called a weeble wobble before but never a slinky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Mar 29 2008, 11:21 AM~10283752
> *And I wouldn't describe Shane as a slinky.  But everyone knows my saying is true.*


ive been called a weeble wobble before, but never a slinky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 29 2008, 04:00 PM~10285022
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie!!


----------



## CE 707

nothing much bro how about you


----------



## sharky_510

does any one got hook up's on battery's??? i need 4.....


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 29 2008, 01:27 PM~10284301
> *ive been called a weeble wobble before, but never a slinky!!! :biggrin:
> *



I wasn't calling U a slink! :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 30 2008, 06:18 AM~10288430
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 30 2008, 07:32 AM~10288457
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: COULDA LET SOMEONE KNOW YOU WAS GOING TO BE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 30 2008, 09:40 AM~10289291
> *:wave: COULDA LET SOMEONE KNOW YOU WAS GOING TO BE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS  :biggrin:
> *


My bad doggy.... I will let you know next time for sure


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 30 2008, 07:37 PM~10293023
> *My bad doggy.... I will let you know next time for sure
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10294148
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

EURO YOUR CUTTY OUT FOR FREE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10299920


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6376084
> *ENJOY....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA
> *


 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lethalsdaname

Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 1 2008, 12:24 AM~10304716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that from LA?


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: LEE NICE RIDE HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

tight LINC


----------



## 925eastbayrider

tight LINC


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 1 2008, 12:24 PM~10307874
> *tight LINC
> *


Whats up with that Clip?


----------



## denchantedone

Hi guys, What is going on this weekend? Is anyone going to Sam's?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Apr 1 2008, 04:18 PM~10309843
> *Hi guys,  What is going on this weekend?  Is anyone going to Sam's?
> *


*ONLY IF YOUR BRINGING COOKIES!!!*


----------



## G Style




----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY ANYONE GOING 2 THE SHOW I VALLEJO THIS SUNDAY IF THE WEATHER IS COOL


----------



## lethalsdaname

eddy check out my old linc i painted it its bout ready to hit da streets again


----------



## lowriv1972

Good Day Sams Peeps!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Apr 2 2008, 07:52 AM~10314954-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddy check out  my old linc i painted it  its bout ready to hit da streets again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *DAMN LEE YOU AINT PLAYIN AROUND* :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Apr 2 2008, 09:51 AM~10315813
> *Good Day Sams Peeps!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 2 2008, 08:51 AM~10315813
> *Good Day Sams Peeps!!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Apr 2 2008, 02:06 PM~10318010
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats happenin good lookin???


----------



## BayMami

> Whats happenin good lookin???
> [/quo
> 
> 
> Nothing much with us...just being a bum at home, watching Alvin & the Chipmunks with my Son. Waiting for my Bert to get home so we can go run around town.
> 
> How are you guys? How's T.J.? Tell her I said Hello.


----------



## R0L0

WHAT UP SAMS FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 2 2008, 02:13 PM~10318054
> *WHAT UP SAMS FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Nothing much with us...just being a bum at home, watching Alvin & the Chipmunks with my Son. Waiting for my Bert to get home so we can go run around town.

How are you guys? How's T.J.? Tell her I said Hello.
[/quote]

We are good. TJ is at school, and working all the time. Just gettin through it!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 2 2008, 01:35 PM~10318188
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 2 2008, 01:35 PM~10318188
> *:wave:
> *


OPPS DOUBLE POST


----------



## lethalsdaname

WHEN ARE ANY OF YALL RIDA'S GONNA COME VISIT ME UP IN SAC THEY RIDIN OUT HERE AND I TELL THEM HOW THEY BAY RIDE NOW I NEED GA TO COME SHOW'EM HOW WE DO IT


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## lethalsdaname

hey eddy this is my cuzo's ride out of long beach tell me if this aint tight


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 2 2008, 10:35 PM~10322463
> *hey eddy this is my  cuzo's ride  out of long beach  tell me if this aint tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that don't look right


----------



## lethalsdaname

lol yea it dont look right but its a one of a kind lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 2 2008, 11:20 PM~10323200
> *that don't look right
> *


X2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 3 2008, 06:18 AM~10323914
> *lol yea it dont look right but  its a one of a kind  lol
> *


It sure is a one of a kind.. Do u have any pics from the rear? Did he also put cadi tail lights. Its deffintly diffrent u can tell there's a bit of work it in


----------



## 925eastbayrider

is that a Caddy flower car??

or is that a elco


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 3 2008, 10:42 AM~10325815
> *is that a Caddy flower car??
> 
> or is that a elco
> *


ITS AN ELCO WITH A CADI FRONT CLIP


----------



## Psta

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402156


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 3 2008, 12:35 AM~10322463
> *hey eddy this is my  cuzo's ride  out of long beach  tell me if this aint tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would look cleaner with the stock grill and the 90 side panels.. with caddy rear lights.... the grill is to big... but got the idea down


----------



## lethalsdaname

HE NOT DONT WIT IT HE PUT SOME WORK INTO THAT CAR AT FIRST WHEN I WENT OUT THERE AND SEEN IT I COULDNT FIGURED OUT WHAT HE DID BUT HE DID ALOT OF CUTTING AND WELDING AND MOLDING OUT OF HIS GARAGE I THINK ITS TIGHT HE'S CHROMING OUT THE WHOLE RIDE AND IT HITS BACK BUMPER


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 3 2008, 10:15 PM~10331063
> *HE NOT DONT WIT IT  HE PUT SOME WORK INTO THAT CAR  AT FIRST WHEN I WENT OUT THERE  AND SEEN IT I COULDNT FIGURED OUT WHAT HE DID  BUT HE DID ALOT OF CUTTING AND WELDING AND MOLDING  OUT OF HIS GARAGE  I THINK ITS TIGHT  HE'S CHROMING OUT THE WHOLE RIDE AND IT HITS BACK BUMPER
> *


can you get pics of it on the bumper?


----------



## savvyKid

BEEN THERE BEFORE...FOOD GOOD


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 4 2008, 12:35 AM~10332000
> *BEEN THERE BEFORE...FOOD GOOD
> *


who's this?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10331129
> *can you get pics of it on the bumper?
> *


 naw but can u meet me sunday and see who can hit back bumper HEAD UP 








IM JUST FUCKIN WITH U E HIT ME UP WITH UR NUMBER ON MYSPACE SO WE CAN MEET UP SUNDAY IN VALLEJO IMA TRY AND BRING DEWIGHT AND THE REST OF THE INDIVIDUALS WIT ME


----------



## lethalsdaname

LETHAL LOWS 2008


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10332033
> *naw but can u  meet me sunday and see who can hit back bumper  HEAD UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM JUST FUCKIN WITH U  E  HIT ME UP WITH UR NUMBER ON MYSPACE SO WE CAN MEET UP SUNDAY  IN VALLEJO  IMA TRY AND BRING  DEWIGHT AND THE REST OF THE INDIVIDUALS WIT ME
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: I know your fucking around bro it all good


----------



## PICAZZO

morning Sam's peeps


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2008, 08:14 AM~10333592
> *morning Sam's peeps
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 4 2008, 11:46 AM~10334809
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 4 2008, 12:09 PM~10334996
> *What's good?
> *


Did you get the wheels on?? Did you find the screws for dash?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 4 2008, 12:09 PM~10335002
> *Did you get the wheels on?? Did you find the screws for dash?
> *


NO and no ......


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2008, 03:45 PM~10336729
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i called you yesterday ..... never called me back ..... :angry:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 4 2008, 11:08 AM~10334987
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good doggy


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 4 2008, 04:30 PM~10337060
> *i called you yesterday ..... never called me back .....  :angry:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 4 2008, 07:53 AM~10333423
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: I know your fucking around bro it all good
> *


so does that mean you gonna be out in sac sunday when im meeting with some of the individuals at 1pm at in and out burger on truxel


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

WHO WON THE LAST HOP AT SAMS?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10341227
> *WHO WON THE LAST HOP AT SAMS?
> *


 :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10341227
> *WHO WON THE LAST HOP AT SAMS?
> *


the question is who will win the next one


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 09:00 AM~10341482
> *the question is who will win the next one
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10332033
> *naw but can u  meet me sunday and see who can hit back bumper  HEAD UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM JUST FUCKIN WITH U  E  HIT ME UP WITH UR NUMBER ON MYSPACE SO WE CAN MEET UP SUNDAY  IN VALLEJO  IMA TRY AND BRING  DEWIGHT AND THE REST OF THE INDIVIDUALS WIT ME
> *




:0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 4 2008, 08:53 AM~10333423
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: I know your fucking around bro it all good
> *


wait till he gets to sams :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 5 2008, 09:22 AM~10341607
> *wait till he gets to sams :biggrin:
> *


LEE GOT ALITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN FOR THE BAY AREA SINGLE PUMPS


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 09:00 AM~10341482
> *the question is who will win the next one
> *



When is the next one???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 09:45 AM~10341783
> *LEE GOT ALITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN FOR THE BAY AREA SINGLE PUMPS
> *


:yes:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

is anyone going out tonight?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Apr 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10342680
> *When is the next one???
> *


hopefully when its warm out


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 5 2008, 09:19 PM~10344813
> *hopefully when its warm out
> *


:wave: Tim !!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone recommend a good inexpensive shop that can rebuild a basic 350 motor? I want to go through my entire car and start with the motor and trans before I get to the rest if anyone can guide me in the right direction I would appreciate it.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Sam's people. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Sam's people. :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Apr 6 2008, 10:00 AM~10347124-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz up Sam's people. :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustler on the go_@Apr 6 2008, 10:02 AM~10347134
> *Wuz up Sam's people. :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 5 2008, 07:02 PM~10343953
> *is anyone going out tonight?
> *


John and i were out there. Then a blast from teh past rolled through. Ron from New age and his club rolled in on some bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2008, 09:57 AM~10347105
> *Does anyone recommend a good inexpensive shop that can rebuild a basic 350 motor? I want to go through my entire car and start with the motor and trans before I get to the rest if anyone can guide me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> *


RPM ON ROHNERT PARK, ABOUT 30 MINS NORTH OF THE GOLDEN GATE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 6 2008, 10:21 AM~10347269
> *RPM ON ROHNERT PARK, ABOUT 30 MINS NORTH OF THE GOLDEN GATE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2008, 08:30 AM~10346670
> *:wave: Tim !!!
> *


just bumin around


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 6 2008, 10:38 AM~10347342
> *just bumin around
> *


No Vallejo show for you either? :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2008, 10:40 AM~10347356
> *No Vallejo show for you either?  :0
> *


I dont know if anyone is going??


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2008, 10:12 AM~10347214
> *:wave:
> *


Opps, double post just noticed that :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

I see you Shane. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 6 2008, 10:56 AM~10347445
> *I see you Shane. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


The question is what do you see me doing?? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 09:45 AM~10341783
> *LEE GOT ALITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN FOR THE BAY AREA SINGLE PUMPS
> *



im glad!!!!!!!!!! another rider, :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 6 2008, 11:04 AM~10347490
> *im glad!!!!!!!!!!    another rider,  :thumbsup:
> *


you aint going either? so far 250 cars !!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 6 2008, 11:01 AM~10347471
> *The question is what do you see me doing?? :biggrin:
> *


I don't want to know there buddy, lets keep that between you and your computer(LOL) :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2008, 11:19 AM~10347576
> *you aint going either? so far 250 cars !!!
> *


did you go?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 6 2008, 07:56 PM~10350605
> *did you go?
> *


:yes:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 6 2008, 07:43 PM~10350492
> *I don't want to know there buddy, lets keep that between you and your computer(LOL) :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k.
> *


I was at work, so it wasnt too bad!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 7 2008, 12:52 PM~10356164
> *I was at work, so it wasnt too bad!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



Like work ever stops you! :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Apr 7 2008, 03:57 PM~10357725
> *Like work ever stops you! :0
> *


Thats funny!!! LOL


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 7 2008, 04:05 PM~10357793
> *Thats funny!!! LOL
> *



Well you are off today, so I guess I wont talk too much shit. Wha cha doin?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 6 2008, 11:04 AM~10347490
> *im glad!!!!!!!!!!    another rider,  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Apr 7 2008, 04:09 PM~10357815
> *Well you are off today, so I guess I wont talk too much shit.  Wha cha doin?
> *


IM working on the pedal bike for my boy, got the leaf laid down, about to do some candy.


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 7 2008, 04:14 PM~10357865
> *IM working on the pedal bike for my boy, got the leaf laid down, about to do some candy.
> *



Damn you never did that shit for my bike.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Apr 7 2008, 04:16 PM~10357881
> *Damn you never did that shit for my bike.
> *


You had it done already when I started striping!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 7 2008, 12:52 PM~10356164
> *I was at work, so it wasnt too bad!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: PEOPLE


----------



## himbone

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I GOT A BEACH CRUISER WITH A MOTOR ON IT. WHEN SETUP IT CAN DO ABOUT 40 MPH, ONLY PROBLEM IF THE FRAME IS CRACKED SO IF SOMEONE GOT A FRAME AND SOME TIME ON THERE HANDS IT COULD BE A FUN PROJECT. IM ASKING 200 FOR THE WHOLE THING.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 7 2008, 05:54 PM~10358641
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: PEOPLE
> *


AND BUTTERS


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams Fam!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 8 2008, 09:41 AM~10363566
> *Morning Sams Fam!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 7 2008, 06:34 PM~10359036
> *AND BUTTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 8 2008, 03:19 PM~10366480
> *
> *


DID SOMEONE SAY FEEDING TIME


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

WHO'S ROLLING DOWN TO SAN JOSE THIS SUNDAY FOR ALL CLUB BBQ?!! :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 8 2008, 11:25 PM~10370052
> *WHO'S ROLLING DOWN TO SAN JOSE  THIS SUNDAY FOR ALL CLUB BBQ?!! :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: 

Low Creations Benefit Car Show, Benefit Show For Cancel Research
Sunday April 13, 2008 from 10Am to 4Pm
Brisbane Marina 400 Sierra Point Parkway


----------



## locs_650

Who's going out to Sam's this saturday? 



I'll be out there ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2008, 10:49 AM~10372628
> *Who's going out to Sam's this saturday?
> I'll be out there ....
> *


I wont be out there this saturday :uh: Have plans.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Apr 9 2008, 10:10 AM~10372800-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wont be out there this saturday :uh: Have plans.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Apr 9 2008, 09:49 AM~10372628
> *Who's going out to Sam's this saturday?
> I'll be out there ....
> *



WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 9 2008, 12:53 PM~10373668
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2008, 09:32 AM~10371970
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> Low Creations Benefit Car Show, Benefit Show For Cancel Research
> Sunday April 13, 2008 from 10Am to 4Pm
> Brisbane Marina 400 Sierra Point Parkway
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 8 2008, 11:25 PM~10370052
> *WHO'S ROLLING DOWN TO SAN JOSE  THIS SUNDAY FOR ALL CLUB BBQ?!! :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: san bernardino show


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 9 2008, 02:40 PM~10374975
> *:nosad: san bernardino show
> *


 :0 :0 :0 BALLER GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 9 2008, 04:40 PM~10374975
> *:nosad: san bernardino show
> *


X2!
Showing my car there!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2008, 10:49 AM~10372628
> *Who's going out to Sam's this saturday?
> I'll be out there ....
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 10 2008, 10:40 AM~10381899
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP SAMS FAM :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 










NICE DAY TO WASH THE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10382050
> *WHATS UP SAMS FAM :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE DAY TO WASH THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10382451
> *Nice!!!!
> *


Thanx...... What up big pimpin.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 10 2008, 06:26 PM~10385636
> *Thanx...... What up big pimpin.
> *


Jus another day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Elwood!!! I see you in here!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10382050
> *WHATS UP SAMS FAM :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE DAY TO WASH THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


showoff :biggrin: 

looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10382050
> *WHATS UP SAMS FAM :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE DAY TO WASH THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


Your so patriotic!!!! Red, White and Blue!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10387556
> *Your so patriotic!!!! Red, White and Blue!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 10 2008, 08:57 PM~10387632
> *:wave:
> *


Wow havent seen you on here in a long time.. You changed your name back. Arent you still bay bosses?????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 10 2008, 08:59 PM~10387656
> *Wow havent seen you on here in a long time.. You changed your name back. Arent you still bay bosses?????
> *


i know i moved so no internet for a minute 
but nah i left the bosses just rollin solo now


----------



## lethalsdaname

what u mean u solo LETHAL LOWS ready for u are u going 2 the low.c funtion sunday


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10382050
> *WHATS UP SAMS FAM :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE DAY TO WASH THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


weres the big body :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 10 2008, 10:02 PM~10388068
> *what u mean u solo  LETHAL LOWS ready for u  are u going 2 the low.c funtion sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah the bridge is broken on my caddy so im not going 
but wuts good with the club


----------



## lethalsdaname

> nah the bridge is broken on my caddy so im not going
> but wuts good with the club
> [/quote
> MAN WE RIDING I LIVE IN SAC NOW BUT I STILL GET WHERE I NEED TO GO WHEN IT COMES TO THE BAY ALL DAY U GOT ME ON MYSPACE HIT ME UP WE GOT A PLAQUE LINED UP FOR ANY ONE WHO IS REALLY TRYIN 2 RIDE DO U HAVE ANYONE TO FIX UR BRIDGE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10388105
> *weres the big body :0
> *


the big body is gone it was time to move on :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> nah the bridge is broken on my caddy so im not going
> but wuts good with the club
> [/quote
> MAN WE RIDING I LIVE IN SAC NOW BUT I STILL GET WHERE I NEED TO GO WHEN IT COMES TO THE BAY ALL DAY U GOT ME ON MYSPACE HIT ME UP WE GOT A PLAQUE LINED UP FOR ANY ONE WHO IS REALLY TRYIN 2 RIDE DO U HAVE ANYONE TO FIX UR BRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> nah i need someone to its still on there just the welding came off on one side but ill hit you up
Click to expand...


----------



## lethalsdaname

I NEED TO GET RID OF MY BIG BODY 2 BUT I THINK IF I DID IT WOULD END UP BACK IN MY DRIVE WAY ON ITS OWN


----------



## lowriv1972

I see you locs!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 10 2008, 10:20 PM~10387798
> *i know i moved so no internet for a minute
> but nah i left the bosses just rollin solo now
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 09:13 AM~10390117
> *I see you locs!!!!
> *


Hey bro what is going on? What time should i stop by? I am going to stop by Wayne's first so he can help me make sure those knock offs are on tight ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 10 2008, 11:02 PM~10388068
> *what u mean u solo  LETHAL LOWS ready for u  are u going 2 the low.c funtion sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's good Lee?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 10 2008, 10:27 PM~10388238
> *I NEED TO GET RID OF MY BIG BODY  2  BUT I THINK IF I DID IT WOULD END UP BACK IN MY DRIVE WAY ON ITS OWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much you asking lee????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 08:15 AM~10390128
> *Hey bro what is going on? What time should i stop by? I am going to stop by Wayne's first so he can help me make sure those knock offs are on tight ....
> *


whats good bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 11 2008, 09:19 AM~10390162
> *whats good bro
> *


Nothing much just trying to get ready for this weekend and get the car finished with cleaning and detailing .... What's good with you bro?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 09:15 AM~10390128
> *Hey bro what is going on? What time should i stop by? I am going to stop by Wayne's first so he can help me make sure those knock offs are on tight ....
> *


When ever, Ill have you back up to the garage so I can see. I wont be able to stripe it, but the leaf and clear can be done today and what time are you going to the Low C thing on Sunday??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 09:28 AM~10390243
> *When ever, Ill have you back up to the garage so I can see. I wont be able to stripe it, but the leaf and clear can be done today and what time are you going to the Low C thing on Sunday??
> *


Everyone is meeting at my place around 8 or 8:30 .... you going?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2008, 09:46 PM~10387556
> *Your so patriotic!!!! Red, White and Blue!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 08:23 AM~10390203
> *Nothing much just trying to get ready for this weekend and get the car finished with cleaning and detailing .... What's good with you bro?
> *


same old shit bro. Still looking for work


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 08:28 AM~10390243
> *When ever, Ill have you back up to the garage so I can see. I wont be able to stripe it, but the leaf and clear can be done today and what time are you going to the Low C thing on Sunday??
> *


What up big dawg. Holla at you boy when u get some time :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 09:40 AM~10390347
> *Everyone is meeting at my place around 8 or 8:30 .... you going?
> *


I cant bro, I need to work on some stuff to get cash together to get my truck finished. The hood is getting re-painted but it wasnt damaged in the accident so i have to pay for it. But since its there I might as well get it done. I wish I had the money to get the roll pan done!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 11 2008, 09:50 AM~10390420
> *What up big dawg. Holla at you boy when u get some time :biggrin:
> *


Ill give you a call tonite!! What did I do now?? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 08:54 AM~10390456
> *Ill give you a call tonite!! What did I do now?? :biggrin:
> *


Nothing just want to see whats good.... I just wanted to make TJ ain't trippin on that Zenith stuff.  
and also want to talk about getting my cadi stripped :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 11 2008, 09:57 AM~10390470
> *Nothing just want to see whats good.... I just wanted to make TJ ain't trippin on that Zenith stuff.
> and also want to talk about getting my cadi stripped :biggrin:
> *


Naw, she aint trippin!! LOL, I have a bike I'm finishing and then i can hopefully get to your car. Its just been kinda crazy and time is flying by.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 09:07 AM~10390537
> *Naw, she aint trippin!! LOL, I have a bike I'm finishing and then i can hopefully get to your car. Its just been kinda crazy and time is flying by.
> *


all good bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 09:40 AM~10390347
> *Everyone is meeting at my place around 8 or 8:30 .... you going?
> *


Damn, I was hooping to do the striping early Sunday, Maybe we can see how the clear dries tonite and do it tonite.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 10:33 AM~10390786
> *Damn, I was hooping to do the striping early Sunday, Maybe we can see how the clear dries tonite and do it tonite.
> *


All good bro ... we can play it by year ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 11:13 AM~10391097
> *All good bro ... we can play it by year ....
> *


By Year???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 11:23 AM~10391156
> *By Year???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


By hour or minute or day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 11 2008, 04:25 PM~10393592
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up pimp!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 09:40 AM~10390347
> *Everyone is meeting at my place around 8 or 8:30 .... you going?
> *


   :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## *MiSS 63 H0PPER*

april 26th 8:00 pm were trying to set up a hop, so if anyone is ready to hop against me ill be there waiting..  :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10396077
> *april 26th 8:00 pm were trying to set up a hop, so if anyone is ready to hop against me ill be there waiting..    :biggrin:
> *


*MiSS 63 four door H0PPER*.. :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10396077
> *april 26th 8:00 pm were trying to set up a hop, so if anyone is ready to hop against me ill be there waiting..    :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!! So Ill let Sam Know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

is anyone going to sams tomorow i got a suprise on my caddy


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 12 2008, 12:28 AM~10396854
> *is anyone going to sams tomorow i got a suprise on my caddy
> *


Maybe me :yes:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 12 2008, 12:11 AM~10396966
> *Maybe me :yes:
> *


  im still gonna go but i dont think were starting on my car today im cutting the roof half way off :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

does anyone do welding i need my bridge done


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10399146
> * im still gonna go but i dont think were starting on my car today im cutting the roof half way off :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: What are you planning exactly? and if someone is cutting you roof I hope they have enough knowledge to weld a bridge, if they cannot do a bridge then they should not be touching your roof


----------



## 925eastbayrider

whos going out tonite :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 12 2008, 12:15 PM~10399293
> *:scrutinize:    What are you planning exactly? and if someone is cutting you roof I hope they have enough knowledge to weld a bridge, if they cannot do a bridge then they should not be touching your roof
> *


nah there using a saw the shaping the corners im only cutting from the vynl to the front window so not the whole thing


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 12 2008, 05:33 PM~10400775
> *whos going out tonite :biggrin:
> *


me


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 12 2008, 06:34 PM~10400776
> *nah there using a saw the shaping the corners im only cutting from the vynl to the front window so not the whole thing
> *


you going to sams bro?????


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Apr 12 2008, 06:37 PM~10401187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925eastbayrider_@Apr 12 2008, 05:36 PM~10400786
> *you going to sams bro?????
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Vero~Con~Que$o

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 13 2008, 12:22 PM~10405285
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HI CUZ :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

what up girl....... welcome to lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## Vero~Con~Que$o

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 12 2008, 06:33 PM~10400775
> *whos going out tonite :biggrin:
> *


Hi Boyfriend :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Vero~Con~Que$o_@Apr 13 2008, 01:07 PM~10405523
> *Hi Boyfriend  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2008, 02:36 PM~10406264
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 tony your girl is on lay it low now :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Vero~Con~Que$o_@Apr 13 2008, 01:07 PM~10405523
> *Hi Boyfriend  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hi baby :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 13 2008, 04:08 PM~10406436
> *x2 tony your girl is on lay it low now :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WoW thats all bad :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 11:02 PM~10396422
> *Nice!!! So Ill let Sam Know!!! :biggrin:
> *


bring the sticks ill be there


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 13 2008, 04:02 PM~10406894
> *bring the sticks ill be there
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 13 2008, 12:22 PM~10405285
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2008, 08:26 PM~10408547
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup hustler


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10408557
> *sup hustler
> *


wut up pimp..

Didn't see Mr. Butters or Regal King today. :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10408773
> *wut up pimp..
> 
> Didn't see Mr. Butters or Regal King today. :0
> *


  Yeah sorry Homie, but work has had me tied up lately


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2008, 08:55 PM~10408783
> *    Yeah sorry Homie, but work has had me tied up lately
> *


I know where your coming from, work.  

I had a couple of my dogs out there to keep Mr. Butters company.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 11 2008, 10:26 PM~10396205
> **MiSS 63 four door H0PPER*.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10396077
> *april 26th 8:00 pm were trying to set up a hop, so if anyone is ready to hop against me ill be there waiting..    :biggrin:
> *


maybe some out of town hoppers will show up :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10409245
> *maybe some out of town hoppers will show up :thumbsup:
> *


that the same day as low vintage show right


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 13 2008, 09:53 PM~10409260
> *that the same day as low vintage show right
> *


yup after hop at sams


----------



## dropped81

anyone got some 70 18 welding rods for sale or know where i can get some thanks


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 13 2008, 11:37 PM~10409929
> *anyone got some 70 18 welding rods for sale or know where i can get some thanks
> *


post pictures of the roof !!!!


----------



## locs_650

Sams was cool saturday night ..... good kickin it with the family ..... regal king you were a no show ... i waited bro .... who is going this saturday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 14 2008, 09:09 AM~10411455
> *Sams was cool saturday night ..... good kickin it with the family ..... regal king you were a no show ... i waited bro .... who is going this saturday?
> *


My apoligies, this job has me working crazy hours specially since my boss took off to Puerto Vallarta, and well some incidents happened while he was gone so I might be out of a job in the next day or so  

Sam's totally slipped my mind after I got off the phone with you, but I shoulda called, good thing ya'll had a good time If im out of a job I'll have allot more time to make it out to sam's :biggrin: I also missed the Low Creations event which pissed me off too, but I saw the picture of your ride and I gotta Say Shane did some nice finishing touches :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 14 2008, 08:09 AM~10411455
> *Sams was cool saturday night ..... good kickin it with the family ..... regal king you were a no show ... i waited bro .... who is going this saturday?
> *


I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2008, 07:26 PM~10408547
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good bro. How's everything going?????? Looks like it was a nice show for you guys yesterday I wish I could of made it....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 13 2008, 10:37 PM~10409929
> *anyone got some 70 18 welding rods for sale or know where i can get some thanks
> *


Try home depot, osh, or lowes bro


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 14 2008, 08:39 AM~10411659
> *Try home depot, osh, or lowes bro
> *


  thanks


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 14 2008, 12:05 PM~10413389
> * thanks
> *


YUP NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2008, 11:36 PM~10410151
> *post pictures of the roof !!!!
> *


i didnt do it bro cause the body will bend when i hit the switch i wanted to tho but i scracthed that idea


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 14 2008, 01:07 PM~10413404
> *i didnt do it bro cause the body will bend when i hit the switch i wanted to tho but i scracthed that idea
> *


it won't if you strap the frame


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10414302
> *it won't if you strap the frame
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10414302
> *it won't if you strap the frame
> *


did you paint your bike bro????? i seen a pic and it looked kandy green :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up everyone :wave: sounds like i missed a good night at sams :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 14 2008, 04:48 PM~10415785
> *whats up everyone :wave: sounds like i missed a good night at sams :dunno:
> *


ya it was cool :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 14 2008, 01:07 PM~10413404
> *i didnt do it bro cause the body will bend when i hit the switch i wanted to tho but i scracthed that idea
> *


im pretty sure jr eastbay60's old monte only had the stress point done and it heald up fine, the cars flexed alittle but not to bad


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 14 2008, 08:16 PM~10416018
> *im pretty sure jr eastbay60's old monte only had the stress point done and it heald up fine, the cars flexed alittle but not to bad
> *



true that...you can section the roof you'll have flex ..even chagos car had a full frame still flexed alittle at the door jams...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 14 2008, 03:35 PM~10414585
> *did you paint your bike bro????? i seen a pic and it looked kandy green :0
> *


no I was just fucking around with photobucket :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 14 2008, 06:34 PM~10416794
> *no I was just fucking around with photobucket :biggrin:
> *


OH LOL


----------



## MIKE66

510sixone SUPP :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Apr 14 2008, 08:24 PM~10417967
> *510sixone SUPP :wave:
> *


WOW LOOK AT YOU NEPHEW STARTING TO MAKE SOME POSTS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Good Morning Sams Fam!!!


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 15 2008, 11:13 AM~10421570
> *Good Morning Sams Fam!!!
> *


HI SHANE... JUST INCASE YOU DONT REMEMBER ME IM ROLO'S NEPHEW MICHAEL :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 15 2008, 10:13 AM~10421570
> *Good Morning Sams Fam!!!
> *


big shane what up family


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Apr 15 2008, 12:21 PM~10422025
> *HI SHANE... JUST INCASE YOU DONT REMEMBER ME IM ROLO'S NEPHEW MICHAEL :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


who are you again??

put a pic of YOUR 66 in your avitar fool


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Apr 15 2008, 12:21 PM~10422025
> *HI SHANE... JUST INCASE YOU DONT REMEMBER ME IM ROLO'S NEPHEW MICHAEL :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats crackin bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 12:23 PM~10422042
> *big shane what up family
> *


Just another day bro, and how are you??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 15 2008, 11:38 AM~10422161
> *Just another day bro, and how are you??
> *


good bro just chillin gettin ready to go down to waynes for alittle :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 15 2008, 11:31 AM~10422102
> *who are you again??
> 
> put a pic of YOUR 66 in your avitar fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that is his car.... its just an old school pic before the black primer :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 12:41 PM~10422182
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that is his car.... its just an old school pic before the black primer :biggrin:
> *


oh lol i was gonna say cuz that one looks like in better condition than his :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10422203
> *oh lol i was gonna say cuz that one looks like in better condition than his :biggrin:
> *


ya it used to be in alot better condition :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 12:44 PM~10422208
> *ya it used to be in alot better condition :biggrin:
> *


the question is ......

when will it be riding again ???
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 15 2008, 11:48 AM~10422235
> *the question is ......
> 
> when will it be riding again ???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at the rate his dad is working on it never :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 12:52 PM~10422262
> *at the rate his dad is working on it never :biggrin:
> *


Damn, you guys are ruthless!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

wasup folks whats crackin this weekend


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 12:52 PM~10422262
> *at the rate his dad is working on it never :biggrin:
> *


lol 
we should go over and help them some day


----------



## PICAZZO

Locs I cant seem to find your thread for shows and events for Northern California, do you know what happened to it? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 15 2008, 02:31 PM~10423006
> *Locs I cant seem to find your thread for shows and events for Northern California, do you know what happened to it? :dunno:
> *


Let me look for it ......


----------



## locs_650

Check now it is back on top :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

I GUESS NOBODY CAN ANSWER MY QUESTION


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 15 2008, 04:22 PM~10423666
> *I GUESS NOBODY CAN ANSWER MY QUESTION
> *


You rollin out there this weekend??? Ill be there!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 15 2008, 03:46 PM~10423841
> *You rollin out there this weekend??? Ill be there!!!
> *


lol roll out where is what im tryin to figure out


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 15 2008, 05:44 PM~10424762
> *lol roll out where is what im tryin to figure out
> *


Sams homie let's get it crackin this Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 06:22 PM~10425050
> *Sams homie let's get it crackin this Saturday  :biggrin:
> *



























AIGHT I GUESS I CAN MAKE THAT LONG ASS TRIP FROM SAC 2 HIT SAM'S


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 14 2008, 09:38 AM~10411649
> *whats good bro. How's everything going?????? Looks like it was a nice show for you guys yesterday I wish I could of made it....
> *


everything good, show was great but on the warm side. How about you?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

The winners of the the raffle were as follows:

1st) Purple Haze

2nd) 41chev

3rd) zsmizle

I want to take this moment to congratulate the winners and thank everyone who supported this raffle from the beginning!!!

Here's the video...

Dayton Raffle


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 15 2008, 01:39 PM~10422608
> *lol
> we should go over and help them some day
> *


 yesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 :banghead:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 15 2008, 06:46 PM~10425261
> *everything good, show was great but on the warm side. How about you?
> *


Doing good bro trying to get my rides ready :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 15 2008, 07:25 PM~10425670
> *The winners of the the raffle were as follows:
> 
> 1st) Purple Haze
> 
> 2nd) 41chev
> 
> 3rd) zsmizle
> 
> I want to take this moment to congratulate the winners and thank everyone who supported this raffle from the beginning!!!
> 
> Here's the video...
> 
> Dayton Raffle
> *


Congrats tim  so what did u win a set of Daytons or a set of chinas??????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 15 2008, 06:44 PM~10424762
> *lol roll out where is what im tryin to figure out
> *


Where else do I roll out to, The Big SAMS homeboy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 15 2008, 09:54 PM~10426769
> *Congrats tim  so what did u win a set of Daytons or a set of chinas??????
> *


$20.00 ticket got me a set of chinas shipped


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 16 2008, 09:40 AM~10429363
> *$20.00 ticket got me a set of chinas shipped
> *


Nice!!!! :biggrin: Congrats!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 16 2008, 09:12 AM~10429573
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP PIMPIN


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 16 2008, 08:40 AM~10429363
> *$20.00 ticket got me a set of chinas shipped
> *


    20.00 YOU CANT BET THAT :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats going on guys??


----------



## CE 707

how's it going bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 16 2008, 08:46 PM~10435286
> *Whats going on guys??
> *


Whats good doggy :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 17 2008, 09:18 AM~10437776
> *GOOD MORNING SAMS :biggrin:
> *


What's going on?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 17 2008, 09:01 AM~10438059
> *What's going on?
> *


NOTHING MUCH... YOU GONNA BE OUT ON SATURDAY??????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 17 2008, 11:47 AM~10438929
> *NOTHING MUCH... YOU GONNA BE OUT ON SATURDAY??????
> *


I will have to see .... we are having a baptism that day for our god daughter and it is at my house but if everyone can leave early i might just have to make it out there ..... unless i say i have to get some ICE and just go hang out for a bit .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Well I've been wondering if anyone knows of a good program like photoshop, but not sooo expensive?


----------



## riden on whitewall

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 16 2008, 10:12 AM~10429573
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 17 2008, 11:27 AM~10439216
> *I will have to see .... we are having a baptism that day for our god daughter and it is at my house but if everyone can leave early i might just have to make it out there ..... unless i say i have to get some ICE and just go hang out for a bit ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

should be bacc at sams soon!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 07:04 PM~10441787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be bacc at sams soon!
> *


im sure it will be poppin after the tennyson show on the 26 homie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 07:04 PM~10441787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be bacc at sams soon!
> *


:thumbsup: One of the Baddest TC's I've seen


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 17 2008, 08:16 PM~10441875-->
> 
> 
> 
> im sure it will be poppin after the tennyson show on the 26 homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill be bringing the car bacc from L.A that day!
> I hope I can make it then. If not, Ill be in orange cove!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Apr 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10442164
> *:thumbsup: One of the Baddest TC's I've seen
> *


Thanks! 
still need to touch up a few things and add alittle detail!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10442239
> *
> still need to touch up a few things and add alittle detail!!
> *


I CAN GET YOU SOME STEELERS STICKER IF YOUR DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 17 2008, 09:05 PM~10442318
> *I CAN GET YOU SOME STEELERS STICKER IF YOUR DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: 
Im cool!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 17 2008, 06:48 PM~10442164
> *:thumbsup: One of the Baddest TC's I've seen
> *


yea that towncar is nice but does it get up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

8 days :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 18 2008, 08:48 AM~10445978
> *8 days  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:
What's in eight dayz?


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2008, 07:53 AM~10445619
> *yea that towncar is nice but does it get up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THATS HELLA NICE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 18 2008, 09:27 AM~10446604
> *:dunno:
> What's in eight dayz?
> *


I BELIEVE THE SHOW IS IN 8 DAYS


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Apr 18 2008, 10:59 AM~10447104
> *WOW THATS HELLA NICE :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER THOUGH


----------



## dropped81

i got 50 bucks for whoever can weld my bridge its not alot of work hit me up if anyone can thanks


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 18 2008, 10:27 AM~10446604
> *:dunno:
> What's in eight dayz?
> *


Low Vintage Car show and HOP ..... and then an after HOP at Sam's :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 18 2008, 01:43 PM~10447751
> *Low Vintage Car show and HOP ..... and then an after HOP at Sam's  :biggrin:
> *


is it a sat or sun?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2008, 08:53 AM~10445619
> *yea that towncar is nice but does it get up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope. It looks good with all the best accesories(sp) and it dose 90+ on the free way! you see that lotion underneath?!
Its not hot casue I DONT WANT IT TO BE! got 2 chevys under construction right now. 
I can get a TC to fade your out though!


----------



## Psta

My trunk. Nothing special, just wrapped in Suede with 3 squares and a custome billet tank with round bloccs. only 6 batteries.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2008, 03:24 PM~10448496
> *My trunk. Nothing special, just wrapped in Suede with 3 squares and a custome billet tank with round bloccs. only 6 batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2008, 02:24 PM~10448496
> *My trunk. Nothing special, just wrapped in Suede with 3 squares and a custome billet tank with round bloccs. only 6 batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well if u gotta call someone to come from all the way from LA to battle my town car THATS A DAM SHAME I MIGHT AS WELL TELL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE TO CUT HIM OFF BEFORE HE JUMP ON 5 its allways somebody tryin to get someone else to do they dirtly work U AIGHT 2 BE A SHAME FOR TRYIN TO GET SOMEONE TO DO UR DIRTY WORK FOR U WAIT TELL I TELL DEWIGHT AND DARREL u tryin to sick SWITCHMAN ON ME lmao


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2008, 04:53 PM~10449471
> *well if u gotta call someone to come from all the way from LA to battle my town car THATS A DAM SHAME  I MIGHT AS WELL TELL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE TO CUT HIM OFF BEFORE HE JUMP ON 5  its allways somebody tryin to get someone else to do they dirtly work  U AIGHT 2 BE A SHAME FOR TRYIN TO GET SOMEONE TO DO UR DIRTY WORK FOR U  WAIT TELL I TELL DEWIGHT AND DARREL  u tryin to sick SWITCHMAN ON ME  lmao
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

whos going out tomorrow?????????


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2008, 02:14 PM~10448426
> *nope. It looks good with all the best accesories(sp) and it dose 90+ on the free way! you see that lotion underneath?!
> Its not hot casue I DONT WANT IT TO BE! got 2 chevys under construction right now.
> I can get a TC to fade your out though!
> 
> *


 oh yea ur shit is clean though i didnt ask u does it get up 2 start no shit i was wondering what was in the trunk and if u got lotion underneath ur ride keep that 2 urself i dont jack off potna lol


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 18 2008, 05:05 PM~10449551
> *whos going out tomorrow?????????
> *


ima try and make it 2 sams from sac but i better watch out on the freeway i dont wanna get hopped on by someone FROM LA lmao even though im from the bay im scared im shaken in my 13's omg im just gonna stay home i better leave my towncar home and go get me a regal and never pull that out either


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 17 2008, 12:27 PM~10439216
> *I will have to see .... we are having a baptism that day for our god daughter and it is at my house but if everyone can leave early i might just have to make it out there ..... unless i say i have to get some ICE and just go hang out for a bit ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i sure hope some double pump's come and play :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2008, 07:53 AM~10445619
> *yea that towncar is nice but does it get up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











that looks someone eles on the switch much love bro just fucking with you :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

Lotion=chrome. I just answerd tha question u asked. It plays and lays and looks good. i always keep my shit hot but took a break from street hoppin. as for that lil freeway comment. Lol.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2008, 11:39 PM~10451808
> *Lotion=chrome.  I just answerd tha question u asked.  It plays and lays and looks good.          i always keep my shit hot but took a break from street hoppin.    as for that lil freeway comment. Lol.
> *


you got it back ricc? i thought you sent it back east but i saw it in san bernardino???


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2008, 11:39 PM~10451808
> *Lotion=chrome.  I just answerd tha question u asked.  It plays and lays and looks good.          i always keep my shit hot but took a break from street hoppin.     as for that lil freeway comment. Lol.
> *


what it do bro I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 19 2008, 02:14 AM~10451919
> *you got it back ricc? i thought you sent it back east but i saw it in san bernardino???
> *



CAR WENT ON A MISSION FOR A MINUTE...BUTS ITS BACK...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2008, 09:53 AM~10445619
> *yea that towncar is nice but does it get up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



why you always trying to be center attention all the time? ya you got a nice car but you comming off cocky homie...no dis just facts...


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10451411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks someone eles on the switch much love bro just fucking with you :biggrin:
> *


E I LIKE HOW U TOOK MY SHIT AND USED IT BACK AGAINST ME( DONT BE USING MY "DONT BE A BITCH HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH" LOGO LOL YOU KNOW IMA HAVE TO SEE U IN THE STREETS ARE U COMING TO SAC SUNDAY I TALK TO DEWIGHT LAST NIGHT AND DARREL WE GONNA ROLL SUNDAY


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 19 2008, 06:46 AM~10452686
> *why you always trying to be center attention all the time? ya you got a nice car but you comming off cocky homie...no dis just facts...
> *


HEY HOMIE I DONT KNOW U AND U DONT KNOW ME I KNOW E AND ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE IF U TO BOTHERED TO SEE IM JUST TALKING SHIT HAVING FUN THATS UR PROBLEM IMA A RIDER GONNA BE A RIDER GONNA DIE A RIDER I DONT NEED TO BE CENTER OF ATTENTION AND I AINT COCKY IM CRAZY IF U NEED A HUG I GIVE THOSE TOO ITS NOTHING


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 19 2008, 07:33 AM~10452855
> *E I LIKE HOW U TOOK MY SHIT AND USED IT BACK AGAINST ME( DONT BE USING MY  "DONT BE A BITCH HIT  YOUR OWN SWITCH" LOGO LOL    YOU KNOW IMA HAVE TO SEE U  IN THE STREETS    ARE U COMING TO SAC  SUNDAY  I TALK  TO DEWIGHT LAST NIGHT AND DARREL WE  GONNA ROLL SUNDAY
> *


What's going down in sac tomorrow???


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10451808
> *Lotion=chrome.  I just answerd tha question u asked.  It plays and lays and looks good.          i always keep my shit hot but took a break from street hoppin.    as for that lil freeway comment. Lol.
> *


I NEVER HEARD IT CALLED LOTION BUT IM COOL WIT UR CLUB MEMBERS (UP IN SAC) AND PROSPECTING E (OUT OF FAIRFIELD) I JUST WAS ACTUALLY ASKING DOES IT GET UP SO U COULD JUST TELL ME WHAT WAS IN THE TRUNK "IT WORKED" LOL CUS U POSTED PICS OF IT IM TRYIN TO GET DARREL AND DEWIGHT 2 RIDE WITH ME NEXT WEEKEND DARRELS SAID HE'S GOING GET A CAR IN LA BUT HE DOWN TO SHOW UP WHEN HE GET BACK SAT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 19 2008, 07:38 AM~10452874
> *What's going down in sac tomorrow???
> *


WE BE OUT CRUZING LET ME SHOW U SOME PICS GIVE ME A SEC


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 19 2008, 07:38 AM~10452874
> *What's going down in sac tomorrow???
> *


































\















































7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 19 2008, 08:37 AM~10452870
> *HEY HOMIE  I DONT KNOW U AND U DONT KNOW ME  I KNOW E AND ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE  IF U TO BOTHERED TO SEE IM JUST TALKING SHIT HAVING FUN  THATS UR PROBLEM  IMA A RIDER  GONNA BE A RIDER  GONNA DIE A RIDER  I DONT NEED TO BE CENTER OF ATTENTION  AND I AINT COCKY IM CRAZY  IF U NEED A HUG  I GIVE THOSE TOO  ITS NOTHING
> *


Yea you crazy alright! I aint seen you in a minute, I'll take a hug my niggs.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 19 2008, 09:14 AM~10453039
> *Yea you crazy alright! I aint seen you in a minute, I'll take a hug my niggs.
> *


 :roflmao: 

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 19 2008, 08:14 AM~10453039
> *Yea you crazy alright! I aint seen you in a minute, I'll take a hug my niggs.
> *


DON IS THIS YOU im still alive I COULDNT MAKE IT TO YOUR FUNCTION CUS THEY CALLED ME INTO WORK are u going 2 be in hayward next sat ILL GIVE U A HUG THEN I THINK IMA HAVE A LETHAL HUG BOOTH


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10453052
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :wave:
> *


NELSON U CRAZY WAS UP WITH THAT EL CO


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 19 2008, 09:06 AM~10453238
> *NELSON U CRAZY  WAS UP WITH THAT EL CO
> *


HE SOLD THE ELCO :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dropped81

anyone going to sams tonite


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10455841
> *anyone going to sams tonite
> *


We already here at sams were is everybody at.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

to cold :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 19 2008, 10:06 AM~10453238
> *NELSON U CRAZY  WAS UP WITH THAT EL CO
> *


gone with the wind, what you runing in that lincoln> ?? single o double?

that mutha looks good :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 19 2008, 07:29 PM~10456475
> *gone with the wind, what you runing in that lincoln> ??  single o double?
> 
> that mutha looks good :0
> *


its a single pump 8 batteries


----------



## og flip from frisco

> its a single pump 8 batteries
> [/quote
> 
> I bet it gets up!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

where were you lee? we were freezing out there tonight.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 19 2008, 09:36 PM~10457233
> *where were you lee? we were freezing out there tonight.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10457185
> *its a single pump  8 batteries
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

I couldnt make it out yesterday because we had to do a Ceasar Chavez Parade and then we were asked to take a homie's daughter and her friends to prom, but fuck was it cold yesterday or wat??!!!


----------



## R0L0

ttt for the morning crew :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 20 2008, 08:15 AM~10458594
> *ttt for the morning crew :biggrin:
> *


Mornin pimpin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 20 2008, 08:15 AM~10458594
> *ttt for the morning crew :biggrin:
> *


Mornin pimpin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 20 2008, 08:58 AM~10459046
> *Mornin pimpin!!! :biggrin:
> *


mornin doggy!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2008, 07:10 AM~10458575
> *I couldnt make it out yesterday because we had to do a Ceasar Chavez Parade and then we were asked to take a homie's daughter and her friends to prom, but fuck was it cold yesterday or wat??!!!
> *


who u tellin............. it was cold as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!! but still fun to hang out wit the homies :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

where is your Enchanted Creation shirt Tony?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 20 2008, 10:48 AM~10459310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your Enchanted Creation shirt Tony?????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 20 2008, 10:48 AM~10459310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your Enchanted Creation shirt Tony?????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Looks like its time to get back to the gym!!!! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2008, 05:31 PM~10461983
> *:wave:
> *


What's crackin pimp


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 20 2008, 09:09 PM~10463483
> *What's crackin pimp
> *


Just here bro, you comming out next weekend? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2008, 10:26 PM~10464539
> *Just here bro, you comming out next weekend? :dunno:
> *


yup :biggrin: you gonna be out?????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 21 2008, 06:47 AM~10465256
> *yup :biggrin:  you gonna be out?????
> *


*:yes: Hell Yeeeaaahhhh ~~~!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 06:15 AM~10465364
> *:yes: Hell Yeeeaaahhhh ~~~!!!!
> *


4sho


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 19 2008, 09:36 PM~10457233
> *where were you lee? we were freezing out there tonight.
> *


i was sitting in my garage rebuilding my front pump i put and old marzoochie or how ever u spell it in my ride and went out yesturday here in sac and im must say i need to go get a new pump head cus my ride was hitting shitty ill be out there next weekend for sure ima go 2 the show


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 21 2008, 08:58 AM~10465799
> *i was sitting in my garage rebuilding my front pump  i put and old marzoochie or how ever u spell it  in my ride and went out yesturday here in sac and  im must say  i need to go get a new pump head cus my ride was hitting shitty  ill be out there next weekend for sure  ima go 2 the show
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 10:23 AM~10466257
> *:wave:
> *


Good morning!!!


----------



## locs_650

What's good family? Thanks for coming by the house saturday night guys .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 21 2008, 10:48 AM~10466395
> *What's good family? Thanks for coming by the house saturday night guys .....
> *


Thanks for having us!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 21 2008, 09:51 AM~10466416
> *Thanks for having us!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 21 2008, 10:51 AM~10466416
> *Thanks for having us!!  :biggrin:
> *


Any time bro ... :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 21 2008, 08:58 AM~10465799
> *i was sitting in my garage rebuilding my front pump  i put and old marzoochie or how ever u spell it  in my ride and went out yesturday here in sac and  im must say  i need to go get a new pump head cus my ride was hitting shitty  ill be out there next weekend for sure  ima go 2 the show
> *



you competing in da show next weekend lee??? 
we need single pumpers


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 21 2008, 10:48 AM~10466395
> *What's good family? Thanks for coming by the house saturday night guys .....
> *


thanks for the hospitality locs


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 21 2008, 10:48 AM~10466395
> *What's good family? Thanks for coming by the house saturday night guys .....
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 21 2008, 07:12 PM~10470047
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 07:32 PM~10471034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 07:36 PM~10470320
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz up KING?? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10471693
> *Wuz up KING?? :cheesy:
> *


just here waiting for expensive taste to come out :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 21 2008, 10:41 AM~10466764
> *you competing in da show next weekend lee???
> we need single pumpers
> *


naw im not hoppin someone said im always tryin to be the center of everyones attention ill just sit on the sidelines from now on and give hugs


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10473071
> *naw im not hoppin  someone said im always tryin to be the center of everyones attention  ill just sit on the sidelines from now on  and give hugs
> *


 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 21 2008, 03:45 PM~10468466
> *thanks for the hospitality locs
> *


Any time bro.....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 05:23 PM~10469158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10473071
> *naw im not hoppin  someone said im always tryin to be the center of everyones attention  ill just sit on the sidelines from now on  and give hugs
> *


What's good Lee ....


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10473071
> *naw im not hoppin  someone said im always tryin to be the center of everyones attention  ill just sit on the sidelines from now on  and give hugs
> *


if you need a new *marsunuchi* all you gotta do is ask :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10472018
> *just here waiting for expensive taste to come out  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

I should be getting my frame for the Regal in the next few weeks :0


----------



## PICAZZO

I should be getting my frame for the Regal in the next few weeks :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 11:01 AM~10475830
> *I should be getting my frame for the Regal in the next few weeks :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 08:32 PM~10471034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice photo shop


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10476018
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

So Wussup Sam's People?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 12:35 PM~10476701
> *So Wussup Sam's People?
> *


sup homie when we gona put that regal back 2geather bro


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2008, 08:31 AM~10474737
> *What's good Lee ....
> *


nothing much just wishing i could have my own show like the flavor of love


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 22 2008, 08:33 AM~10474751
> *if you need a new marsunuchi all you gotta do is ask :cheesy:
> *


aw man do u have one can i have it i need a new one


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats goin on fellas?! How has everyone been? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 02:02 PM~10477439
> *nothing much just wishing i could have my own show like the flavor of love
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: A show where you give out HUGS .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You heading out to the Low Vintage show bro?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 22 2008, 02:21 PM~10477581
> *Whats goin on fellas?! How has everyone been? :biggrin:
> *


What's good bro? How is the bike coming along? I saw the pics that Gus posted that looks bad ass bro .... you got down like james brown ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2008, 02:25 PM~10477626
> *What's good bro? How is the bike coming along? I saw the pics that Gus posted that looks bad ass bro .... you got down like james brown ....
> *


Hit me up when you have a chance homie


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10475842
> *I should be getting my frame for the Regal in the next few weeks :0
> *


about time :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2008, 01:24 PM~10477615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  A show where you give out HUGS ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You heading out to the Low Vintage show bro?
> *


yea ima come well im tryin to come most likely i am my gurl went to tennison and she wants 2 see her old stumping grounds so its like her home coming lol we live in sac and she said she aint seen her school since the beatles separated


----------



## lethalsdaname

WILL BE AT THE SHOW AND AT SAM'S THIS COMING SATURDAY


----------



## lethalsdaname

DAM THATS KINDA BIG


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 22 2008, 08:33 AM~10474751
> *if you need a new marsunuchi all you gotta do is ask :cheesy:
> *


HEY BY THE WAY WHAT THE HELL IS A MAR-SUNUCHI IS THAT SOME KIND OF POKEYMAN OR SOMETHING I NEED A PUMP HEAD DAMMIT YA GOT ONE LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname

HERE SOME PICS OF US CRUZIN UP IN SAC SUNDAY


----------



## lethalsdaname

MY RIDES POSTED IN THE FRONT OF ME CASA


----------



## himbone

so whos hopping sat night at sams? and how much cash we puttin on the hoods? :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 05:09 PM~10479402
> *so whos hopping sat night at sams? and how much cash we puttin on the hoods? :0
> *


all i know if its over 20 bucks im snatching it and running off and headed to tejuana tell monday


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 06:42 PM~10479663
> *all i know if its over 20 bucks im snatching it and running off and headed to tejuana tell monday
> *


20 bucks I wouldnt get off the couch, you buying me a burger on sat? ill bring my bullhorn so you can talk all the trash you want :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 05:45 PM~10479704
> *20 bucks I wouldnt get off the couch, you buying me a burger on sat? ill bring my bullhorn so you can talk all the trash you want :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA HEY WHAT TIME U LEAVIN SAT MORNING I WANTED TO GET SOME OF THAT STUFF WE WAS TALKIN BOUT AND MY BOY GONNA COME BY UR CRIB 2 NITE AND DROP U 50 CENTS


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 06:57 PM~10479821
> *HELL YA HEY WHAT TIME U LEAVIN SAT MORNING I WANTED TO GET SOME OF THAT STUFF WE WAS TALKIN BOUT AND  MY BOY GONNA COME BY UR CRIB 2 NITE AND DROP U  50 CENTS
> *


dont think im hitting the show just sams. cool ill be here


----------



## lethalsdaname

/WHY U NOT HITTING THE SHOW AND IS THAT BULLHORN RECHARGABLE OR DOES IT TAKE D BATTERIES I GOT A LOT OF SHIT 2 TALK THAT NIGHT


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10472018
> *just here waiting for expensive taste to come out  :cheesy:
> *


   


Soon!!! :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2008, 09:38 AM~10474820
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 05:42 PM~10479191
> *HEY BY THE WAY WHAT THE HELL IS A MAR-SUNUCHI  IS THAT SOME KIND OF POKEYMAN OR SOMETHING  I NEED A PUMP HEAD DAMMIT  YA GOT ONE LOL
> *



my bad i was speaking *genes* language lol :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10479919
> */WHY U NOT HITTING THE SHOW  AND IS THAT BULLHORN RECHARGABLE OR DOES IT TAKE  D BATTERIES  I GOT A LOT OF SHIT 2 TALK  THAT NIGHT
> *


man i aint bringing a toy this is a ww2 goverment issue pa its got one of them big ass square batteries, ive had it over a year and its still going


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 22 2008, 07:27 PM~10480102
> *my bad i was speaking genes language lol :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro hows everything


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 07:34 PM~10480166
> *whats up bro hows everything
> *


damm pimp you coming down to sams and hop?

or tenyson? havent seen u in a while everythings good sup with u?


----------



## CE 707

just working on the car Im not sure if Im going to go yet maybe


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 06:34 PM~10480166
> *whats up bro hows everything
> *


OH MY BAD I DIDNT REALIZE U WAS SPEAKING TRAILOR TRASH I SHOULD HAVE RECONGNIZED LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 07:07 PM~10480571
> *just working on the car Im not sure if Im going to go yet maybe
> *


HOW FAR ALONE ARE U WITH UR CAR


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 08:07 PM~10480571
> *just working on the car Im not sure if Im going to go yet maybe
> *


 :0 :0 hit me up if anyting


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 22 2008, 08:10 PM~10480596
> *:0  :0  hit me up if anyting
> *


I will bro I lost your number are you going to hop this weekend


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 06:09 AM~10483563
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 23 2008, 10:14 AM~10484793
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 23 2008, 12:50 PM~10485891
> *What's going on bro?
> *


just here bro ya' know


----------



## R0L0

Whats up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I like your other avitar better :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 23 2008, 07:03 PM~10488454
> *I like your other avitar better  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

its going down :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 07:55 PM~10488999
> *its going down  :biggrin:
> *


I got the camera ready


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY WASUP PEOPLES ONE OF MY MEMBERS NEEDS A LEFT FENDER FOR HIS CADDY COULD YOU LET ME KNOW IF U SEEN ANY AT PICK IN PULL IN UR AREA OR IF U KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING TO SELL ONE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...inashopp014.flv


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10490142
> *HEY WASUP PEOPLES ONE OF MY MEMBERS NEEDS A LEFT FENDER FOR HIS CADDY COULD YOU LET ME KNOW IF U SEEN ANY AT PICK IN PULL IN UR AREA  OR IF U KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING TO SELL ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man lee i just junked all kinds of cadi parts including fenders but let me check... i still might have one or two left.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10490908
> *man lee i just junked all kinds of cadi parts including fenders but let me check... i still might have one or two left.
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 23 2008, 08:49 PM~10490142
> *HEY WASUP PEOPLES ONE OF MY MEMBERS NEEDS A LEFT FENDER FOR HIS CADDY COULD YOU LET ME KNOW IF U SEEN ANY AT PICK IN PULL IN UR AREA  OR IF U KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING TO SELL ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a ton of clean one at pick n pull in stockton i was just there yesterday


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 24 2008, 06:57 AM~10492143
> *there is a ton of clean one at pick n pull in stockton i was just there yesterday
> *


right on since i live in sac thats just right up the street around the corner and 30 something miles down the way way lol good looking out


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 23 2008, 10:36 PM~10490908
> *man lee i just junked all kinds of cadi parts including fenders but let me check... i still might have one or two left.
> *


Good looking out he could really use one cause we went to fairfield and there was no caddies


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 07:41 AM~10492403
> *right on since i live in sac  thats just right up the street around the corner and 30  something miles  down the way way  lol  good looking out
> *


ya bro im in tracy so it was about a 30 mile drive for me as well  but you cant go wrong there is at least 7 cadis there all with clean fenders  i had a pair of fender but just like wayne i got rid of them or i would have hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo,* Regal King*

what up KING you ready for saturday?????????????


----------



## R0L0

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CadiRolo,* 68niou1, himbone*

whats crackin fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 24 2008, 08:51 AM~10492453
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CadiRolo, 68niou1, himbone
> 
> whats crackin fellas :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
stalker :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 24 2008, 07:53 AM~10492460
> *:wave:
> stalker :0  :biggrin:
> *


hey nelson whats ur number


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 24 2008, 07:53 AM~10492460
> *:wave:
> stalker :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 07:54 AM~10492470
> *hey nelson whats ur number
> *


x2 i lost it homie and wanna talk about the cutty


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 24 2008, 08:55 AM~10492478
> *x2 i lost it homie and wanna talk about the cutty
> *


 :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 24 2008, 07:55 AM~10492478
> *x2 i lost it homie and wanna talk about the cutty
> *


u still have the cuddy wanna trade for my big body


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 23 2008, 08:49 PM~10490142
> *HEY WASUP PEOPLES ONE OF MY MEMBERS NEEDS A LEFT FENDER FOR HIS CADDY COULD YOU LET ME KNOW IF U SEEN ANY AT PICK IN PULL IN UR AREA  OR IF U KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING TO SELL ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my homie junked his four door rite here in hayward at dorris auto wreckers


----------



## lethalsdaname

hey jim answer my myspace question dammit lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 07:56 AM~10492487
> *u still have the cuddy wanna trade for my big body
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i'll take your lincoln though


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 24 2008, 08:02 AM~10492538
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i'll take your lincoln though
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

the last pic was just a bonus pic


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 08:11 AM~10492582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THE LINCOLN IN DA BACK :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

lol me 2 ima mate it with my 90 and have a baby lincoln


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 08:15 AM~10492612
> *lol me 2 ima mate it with my 90 and have a baby lincoln
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 09:15 AM~10492612
> *lol me 2 ima mate it with my 90 and have a baby lincoln
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 09:15 AM~10492612
> *lol me 2 ima mate it with my 90 and have a baby lincoln
> *



i thought they were both males :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

i dont know if i am going to the show i might go 2 sams though if i come i have to fill 2 cars and pay for 2 cars to enter the show feed 4 people get slapped 8 times for flirting its just 2 much


----------



## lowriv1972

Well, my batteries are all charged up ready to roll Saturday night!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 24 2008, 08:56 AM~10492488
> *my homie junked his four door rite here in hayward at dorris auto wreckers
> *


Who Alex?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 24 2008, 08:51 AM~10492828
> *Well, my batteries are all charged up ready to roll Saturday night!!!
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats happening Locs and Rolo?

Locs you still comin by toarrow??


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 08:51 AM~10492834
> *Who Alex?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## R0L0

WHAT UP BROTHA  

LOCS WHAT IT DO FAM????? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 24 2008, 08:52 AM~10492842
> *Whats happening Locs and Rolo?
> 
> Locs you still comin by toarrow??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SPELL CHECK HOMIE....

I SHOULDN'T TALK I CAN'T SPELL WORTH SHIT MYSELF :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 08:51 AM~10492834
> *Who Alex?
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 24 2008, 08:18 AM~10492630
> *i thought they were both males :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


remember the 90 is from frisco so u go figure that one out lmao


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 08:58 AM~10492875
> *remember the 90 is from frisco so u go figure that one out lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 24 2008, 09:54 AM~10492857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SPELL CHECK HOMIE....
> 
> I SHOULDN'T TALK I CAN'T SPELL WORTH SHIT MYSELF :biggrin:
> *


OOOOPPSS!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 24 2008, 09:52 AM~10492842
> *Whats happening Locs and Rolo?
> 
> Locs you still comin by toarrow??
> *


Sure will .... what time?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 24 2008, 09:56 AM~10492865
> *
> *


Why what happened? Is that the one he had just picked up?


----------



## lethalsdaname

what time should i hit up sam's because im not gonna make it 2 the show


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 09:22 AM~10493046
> *Why what happened? Is that the one he had just picked up?
> *


the motor was messing up on him so he junked it but he took the juice out 
its the one that he took to the marina


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10493063
> *the motor was messing up on him so he junked it but he took the juice out
> its the one that he took to the marina
> *


So what is he gonna roll now? Damn that sucks ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 24 2008, 10:23 AM~10493057
> *what time should i hit up sam's  because im not gonna make it 2 the show
> *


WHAT .....no hug-a-lee booth .... damn bro some of the haters out there are going to be so disappointed ..... :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 09:26 AM~10493093
> *So what is he gonna roll now? Damn that sucks ....
> *


idk hes waiting a couple months to get a new car so i take him to work so he can save his money


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 24 2008, 10:27 AM~10493118
> *idk hes waiting a couple months to get a new car so i take him to work so he can save his money
> *


Oh ok ... tell him to call me ... there is a show this weekend .... need to know if he is going to make it ....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 09:30 AM~10493136
> *Oh ok ... tell him to call me ... there is a show this weekend .... need to know if he is going to make it ....
> *


ok hes not going though cause he works from 8 to 4 but ima take him to sams with me 
ill tell to call tho


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 24 2008, 10:31 AM~10493149
> *ok hes not going though cause he works from 8 to 4 but ima take him to sams with me
> ill tell to call tho
> *


Oh ok all good ....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 10:21 AM~10493040
> *Sure will .... what time?
> *


I should be home around 630.


----------



## Psta

What time is Sams going to get craccin on Sat?
Ill probly stop by for a while and see whats good!!
gotta start cleaning the town car so it looks nice for the haters!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 24 2008, 11:09 AM~10493449
> *I should be home around 630.
> *


i'll be there .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2008, 10:18 AM~10493504
> *What time is Sams going to get craccin on Sat?
> Ill probly stop by for a while and see whats good!!
> gotta start cleaning the town car so it looks nice for the haters!
> *


are u gonna bring it 2 sams


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2008, 11:18 AM~10493504
> *What time is Sams going to get craccin on Sat?
> Ill probly stop by for a while and see whats good!!
> gotta start cleaning the town car so it looks nice for the haters!
> *


I was figuring that the show would probably let out around 4:30 or 5, so people should be there around 5:30 or 6. I am going to try an leave work early so I can get there early.


----------



## PICAZZO

wussup Ya'll


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 24 2008, 11:09 AM~10493861
> *wussup Ya'll
> *


whats up regal king i see you put spokes on the 65 looks good bro


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 09:27 AM~10493112
> *WHAT .....no hug-a-lee booth .... damn bro some of the haters out there are going to be so disappointed .....  :biggrin:
> *


dam i didnt think about that


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have to pick some one up from the air port at 715 will be ready to hop at 8 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
where u at miss 63 what you got :0


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10396077
> *april 26th 8:00 pm were trying to set up a hop, so if anyone is ready to hop against me ill be there waiting..    :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
where u at


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 24 2008, 06:44 PM~10496601
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hfCO-NcAsU
> where u at miss 63 what you got :0
> *


taylor's doing her thang but we pack more heat


----------



## CE 707

good morning sams fam


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2008, 09:31 AM~10501274
> *good morning sams fam
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: 24hrs away :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 09:02 AM~10501457
> *:wave: 24hrs away :biggrin:
> *


hey man when u gonna bring out something lifted


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 09:02 AM~10501457
> *:wave: 24hrs away :biggrin:
> *


It doesnt look like I'm gonna make it to the show but I will be at sams :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Apr 25 2008, 10:39 AM~10501683-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey man when u gonna bring out something lifted
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't plan on lifting the impala and I'm gettin the frame back for the regal next week
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadiRolo_@Apr 25 2008, 10:42 AM~10501709
> *It doesnt look like I'm gonna make it to the show but I will be at sams :biggrin:
> *


All good mayne see ya at sam's


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 09:56 AM~10501784
> *Don't plan on lifting the impala and I'm gettin the frame back for the regal next week
> All good mayne see ya at sam's
> *


oh aight so when u gonna get that done


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2008, 09:57 AM~10501429
> *What's good bro?
> *


nothing much bro how's everything on that side of the bay


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2008, 11:27 AM~10501993
> *nothing much bro how's everything on that side of the bay
> *


Getting warm .... can't wait for tomorrow .... you coming out to the Low Vintage show in Hayward?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 25 2008, 10:42 AM~10501709
> *It doesnt look like I'm gonna make it to the show but I will be at sams :biggrin:
> *


Wanna roll out to Sams when i get out of work??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 25 2008, 11:21 AM~10501948
> *oh aight  so when u gonna get that done
> *


Well I pick up the frame hopefully thursday and I ordered the adjustable trailin arms from pro hopper so after that Imma powdercoat that frame and slap it all together


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2008, 12:43 PM~10502072
> *Getting warm .... can't wait for tomorrow .... you coming out to the Low Vintage show in Hayward?
> *


suppose to be 84 tomorrow!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 25 2008, 11:02 AM~10502157
> *Wanna roll out to Sams when i get out of work??
> *


Hell ya I can meet u at ur pad give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

what time is the hop around 8pm?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 25 2008, 01:24 PM~10502740
> *suppose to be 84 tomorrow!!
> *


*you bringing the TC out bro??? I wanna get some pictures of that bad boy !!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2008, 03:06 PM~10503437
> *what time is the hop around 8pm?
> *


Yeah, Tim said that he wouldnt be there til around then


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 25 2008, 03:38 PM~10503664
> *Yeah, Tim said that he wouldnt be there til around then
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 03:50 PM~10503731
> *:wave:
> *


Well hello there MR King!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10503437
> *what time is the hop around 8pm?
> *


what time u showing up maybe we can roll 80 together


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 25 2008, 04:55 PM~10504132
> *Well hello there MR King!!!
> *


Whats good Shane?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2008, 11:43 AM~10502072
> *Getting warm .... can't wait for tomorrow .... you coming out to the Low Vintage show in Hayward?
> *


money is tight right now bro I wish I could


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

pizza


----------



## dropped81

ill be at sams around 445 tomorow since im not going to the show


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

see you guys tomorrow night. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

good turnout last night.... showtime916 (scott) was in the house all the way from sac. good seeing you bro.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10513666
> *good turnout last night.... showtime916 (scott) was in the house all the way from sac. good seeing you bro.
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

anyone got pics of the after hop?


----------



## pachuco81

I was their but no one was hopping i left around 9:00pm i got some photos


----------



## CE 707

that sucks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 11:20 AM~10514288
> *anyone got pics of the after hop?
> *


there wasnt any working hopper's after the show


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 27 2008, 10:37 AM~10513666
> *good turnout last night.... showtime916 (scott) was in the house all the way from sac. good seeing you bro.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

I drove by there about an hour ago and saw 3 bombs


----------



## lowriv1972

yeah, apparently everyone had a curfew last night!!! LOL!! Just playing, I know it was a long day!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 08:10 PM~10517980
> *I drove by there about an hour ago and saw 3 bombs
> *


i seen them to :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10522682
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bro


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10507134
> *see you guys tomorrow night. :biggrin:
> *


WAYNE IT WAS GOOD SEEIN YOU BIG TIMER. 

I DIDNT KNOW ANYONE OUT THERE DUDE. FELT OUT OF PLACE COMIN FROM SACRAMENTO. :uh: 

HEY, SUNDAY I JUMPED IN THE POOL AND FUCKED UP MY PHONE. I LOST YOUR NUMBER DUDE. SLIDE IT BACK TO ME IN A PM, AND WELL KICK IT AND GRAB A BITE WHEN I GO SEE THE OLD LADY..


----------



## lethalsdaname

LETHAL LOWS CRUZIN THE NOR CAL STREETS


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2008, 01:25 PM~10523576
> *WAYNE IT WAS GOOD SEEIN YOU BIG TIMER.
> 
> I DIDNT KNOW ANYONE OUT THERE DUDE. FELT OUT OF PLACE COMIN FROM SACRAMENTO. :uh:
> 
> HEY, SUNDAY I JUMPED IN THE POOL AND FUCKED UP MY PHONE. I LOST YOUR NUMBER DUDE. SLIDE IT BACK TO ME IN A PM, AND WELL KICK IT AND GRAB A BITE WHEN I GO SEE THE OLD LADY..
> *


MAN I WISH I KNEW U WAS GOING I WOULD HAVE ROLL TO SAM FROM SAC WIT U  WHAT DO U DRIVE HOMIE


----------



## SHOWTIME916

WHATUP LEE. IM THAT WHITEBOY THAT YOU MET OUT THERE IN WILLIAMLAND PARK. WE WERE CHOPPIN IT UP ABOUT LINCOLNS AND YOUR BLUE ONE. I GOT A 96 COMIN OUT.

MY GIRL LIVES IN SAN LEANDRO AND I GOT LOST IN SAN LORENZO :uh: 

SHE TOOK HELLA LONG TO GET READY, SO I CHILLED AT SAMS WHEN I SAW THE LOWLOWS. 

U DIDNT MISS OUT ON ANYTHING, THERE WAS CLEAN RIDES BUT NO HOP.


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2008, 01:44 PM~10523733
> *WHATUP LEE. IM THAT WHITEBOY THAT YOU MET OUT THERE IN WILLIAMLAND PARK. WE WERE CHOPPIN IT UP ABOUT LINCOLNS AND YOUR BLUE ONE. I GOT A 96 COMIN OUT.
> 
> MY GIRL LIVES IN SAN LEANDRO AND I GOT LOST IN SAN LORENZO :uh:
> 
> SHE TOOK HELLA LONG TO GET READY, SO I CHILLED AT SAMS WHEN I SAW THE LOWLOWS.
> 
> U DIDNT MISS OUT ON ANYTHING, THERE WAS CLEAN RIDES BUT NO HOP.
> *


oh aight but shit i was gonna roll but i didnt finish putting my pumps back in tell like 6:30 i wanted to go cus all my peeps be at sam's i havent been there in hella long we was out last night on truxell wish u guys would have been it its getting better and better


----------



## SHOWTIME916

YEA IT WAS ALRIGHT. 

TRUXELS COOL. MAN I WISH EVERYONE WOULD HIT ARDEN AREA ON SUNDAYS, THATS KIND OF A DIFFERENT SPOT THAT GETS NO LOVE. 

PLUS YOU GOT ALL THE COLLEGE HOES OUT THAT WAY :biggrin: 

NAH MAN, BUT YEA ANYTIME YOU WANNA ROLL TO THE BAY ILL TALK TO SOME PEOPLE OUT HERE AND ROLL. I HAVE ALOT OF FAM IN THE BAY. BE NICE TO SEE JOHN TECATA OUT THERE AGAIN.


----------



## lethalsdaname

US OUT AT IN AND OUT BURGER IN SAC (NEVER GONNA BE SAM'S BUT ITS A START)

















KITA WAS OUT ROLLIN WIT US IN HIS BAD CADDY


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10523854
> *YEA IT WAS ALRIGHT.
> 
> TRUXELS COOL. MAN I WISH EVERYONE WOULD HIT ARDEN AREA ON SUNDAYS, THATS KIND OF A DIFFERENT SPOT THAT GETS NO LOVE.
> 
> PLUS YOU GOT ALL THE COLLEGE HOES OUT THAT WAY :biggrin:
> 
> NAH MAN, BUT YEA ANYTIME YOU WANNA ROLL TO THE BAY ILL TALK TO SOME PEOPLE OUT HERE AND ROLL. I HAVE ALOT OF FAM IN THE BAY. BE NICE TO SEE JOHN TECATA OUT THERE AGAIN.
> *


 FO SHO WHAT IS JOHN ROLLIN HE GOT ANOTHER RIDE I DIDNT KNOW BUT I GOT ALOT OF FOLKS OUT THERE ALSO SO NEXT TIME U GET LOST CALL ME AND I'LL HAVE SOMEONE HELP U OUT. THE ONLY REASON I THINK THEY WANNA ROLL THAT WAY AND NOT BY ARDEN IS CUS ONE TIME DONT REALLY POST OVER THERE AND OVER BY ARDEN ONE TIME BE IN A CONGA LINE WAITING TO JACK SOMEONE


----------



## SHOWTIME916

A CONGA LINE :roflmao: 

YEA I FEEL YOU ON THAT THOUGH. JOHN GOT OUT OF LOWRIDIN I GUESS. BUT YEA MAN MY PHONES BROKE BUT ILL GET AT YOU. NO DOUBT.


----------



## Rollinaround

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SHOWTIME916, Rollinaround
:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: Wuz up Sam's people.


----------



## WAT IT DO

WAT IT IS SAMS FAM


----------



## WAT IT DO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

*WUSSUP TO ALL MY SAM'S FAMILY !!!! CHECK THIS OUT I AM GOING TO INVITE ALL OF YOU TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC, I DID ALL OF THE PHOTOGRAPHY AND THE ARTWORK MYSELF !!! HOPE YOU GUYS ALL SHOW UP !!!*



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10528108


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:39 PM~10528219
> *WUSSUP TO ALL MY SAM'S FAMILY !!!! CHECK THIS OUT I AM GOING TO INVITE ALL OF YOU TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC, I DID ALL OF THE PHOTOGRAPHY AND THE ARTWORK MYSELF !!! HOPE YOU GUYS ALL SHOW UP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10528108
> *


can you photo shop the 63 winning a hop?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10528493
> *can you photo shop the 63 winning a hop?
> *


No need for a photoshop homie that car has what it takes !!!!!!! 


Tim your going to show up right?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

good mornin sams :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

:thumbsup: 

I'm hittin dat fo sho! :biggrin: 


Luv them Saturday Picnics!

Nothin like a nice recovery sunday after a good Saturday


----------



## R0L0

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TONY YOUR CADI IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 10:30 AM~10531262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  TONY YOUR CADI IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *


So he finally traded the Imp .... i like the caddi looks good ... can't wait to see him out there rollin ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2008, 09:42 AM~10531369
> *So he finally traded the Imp .... i like the caddi looks good ... can't wait to see him out there rollin ....
> *


NA HE STILL GOT THE GLASSHOUSE. HE BOUGHT THE CADI CASH


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 10:53 AM~10531498
> *NA HE STILL GOT THE GLASSHOUSE. HE BOUGHT THE CADI CASH
> *


Sorry I dint get a chance to call you back last night. That meeting went on longer than I thought. So whats good bro??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 29 2008, 10:09 AM~10531676
> *Sorry I dint get a chance to call you back last night. That meeting went on longer than I thought. So whats good bro??
> *


NOTHING SAME OLD SHIT... DO YOU GOTTA WORK ON SATURDAY???


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 11:36 AM~10531982
> *NOTHING SAME OLD SHIT... DO YOU GOTTA WORK ON SATURDAY???
> *


Nope, just found out that the guy I work with wants to take Sundays and Mondays off. THis means that I have to work every weekend. :uh: I could bitch, but in reality, I can make more money working every weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

great pics rolo


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 29 2008, 12:46 PM~10532567
> *great pics rolo
> *


Car is looking good pimpin!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10490142
> *HEY WASUP PEOPLES ONE OF MY MEMBERS NEEDS A LEFT FENDER FOR HIS CADDY COULD YOU LET ME KNOW IF U SEEN ANY AT PICK IN PULL IN UR AREA  OR IF U KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING TO SELL ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lee if you need a fender i have one left for you


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 29 2008, 05:38 PM~10535185
> *lee if you need a fender i have one left for you
> *


thanks loc but my boy found him one but the way he drives keep it on stand by and im being serious lol


----------



## Coast One

sams on google maps :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 11:13 PM~10538759
> *sams on google maps :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 30 2008, 06:49 AM~10539926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAM NOW I KNOW I GOTTA GO 2 SAM'S


----------



## lethalsdaname

WHY THIS FOOL THOUGHT HE WAS ROLLIN OUT WITH ME 










THEN HE INVITED KITA'S PUP ALONE 2 " WHAT A SON OF A BITCH " and HE HAD NO GAS MONEY


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 30 2008, 07:06 AM~10540073
> *WHY THIS FOOL THOUGHT HE WAS ROLLIN OUT WITH ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HE INVITED KITA'S PUP ALONE 2  " WHAT A SON OF A BITCH " and HE HAD NO GAS MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup yall


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

HOP COMEING SOON


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2008, 07:47 AM~10540457
> *HOP COMEING SOON
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2008, 07:47 AM~10540457
> *HOP COMEING SOON
> *


WHAT IS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND I NEED TO MAKE MY FIRST APPEARENCE BACK IN THE BAY


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 30 2008, 08:06 AM~10540073
> *WHY THIS FOOL THOUGHT HE WAS ROLLIN OUT WITH ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HE INVITED KITA'S PUP ALONE 2  " WHAT A SON OF A BITCH " and HE HAD NO GAS MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 30 2008, 12:13 AM~10538759
> *sams on google maps :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If only there were a bunch of lolo's in the parking lot when that was taken!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 30 2008, 08:53 AM~10541062
> *If only there were a bunch of lolo's in the parking lot when that was taken!!
> *


Damn that would of been off the hook :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 30 2008, 09:53 AM~10541062
> *If only there were a bunch of lolo's in the parking lot when that was taken!!
> *


We should see if they can retake the pic and we all head out there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i think it was more like video, cuz you can follow it all the way down. kinda crazy. checked it out by my house and i can see my car out there and on one of the shots my brother is standing by his car...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## dropped81

anything going on this weekend


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10542404
> *anything going on this weekend
> *


Congrats bro I see you sold your fleet. How much did you end up getting?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:32 AM~10542462
> *Congrats bro I see you sold your fleet. How much did you end up getting?
> *


i got a trade plus cash :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 30 2008, 11:28 AM~10541999
> *i think it was more like video, cuz you can follow it all the way down. kinda crazy. checked it out by my house and i can see my car out there and on one of the shots my brother is standing by his car...
> *


Yeah it is a van that drives down the street with a camera facing each side of the street. seen them doing it up here in the city one day ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 12:39 PM~10542496
> *i got a trade plus cash  :biggrin:
> *


What did you trade it for?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 12:13 PM~10542734
> *What did you trade it for?
> *


a lifted s10 with new paint


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 01:37 PM~10542919
> *a lifted s10 with new paint
> 
> 
> *


This one in the picture? Cool ... looks good


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 01:33 PM~10543395
> *This one in the picture? Cool ... looks good
> *


thanks itl be ready for streetlow in frisco


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 12:23 PM~10542404
> *anything going on this weekend
> *


your kidding right?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 02:45 PM~10544219
> *your kidding right?
> *


at sams


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 01:57 PM~10543633
> *thanks itl be ready for streetlow in frisco
> *


it looks good already what else does it need to be ready???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 04:04 PM~10544401
> *at sams
> *


THE CITY !!!! Cruise down mission and then to the pier homie thought you knew.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10544641
> *it looks good already what else does it need to be ready???
> *


just need to put the pumps in which will be done tomorow and paint the bed


----------



## dropped81

some pics i took


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 11:31 PM~10548871
> *some pics i took
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2008, 11:31 PM~10548871
> *some pics i took
> 
> 
> *


this is your new ride? or you still got the caddy?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 1 2008, 09:13 AM~10550754
> *this is your new ride? or you still got the caddy?
> *


His new ride ... got rid of the caddy


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 1 2008, 07:09 AM~10550291
> *nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2008, 09:02 AM~10551174
> *His new ride ... got rid of the caddy
> *


 :yessad: traded


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## FIJIRIDE

Deleted!~


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 1 2008, 10:44 PM~10557489
> *YO Shane! I think we have a new member bro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 1 2008, 10:44 PM~10557489
> *YO Shane! I think we have a new member bro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KaDa

WHICH NITE IS EVERYONE GONE BE AT SAM'S TIS WEEKEND???? MIGHT HAVE TO BRING THA GLASSHOUSE OUT!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

JUST WON SOME ZENITHS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 06:08 AM~10559024
> *JUST WON SOME ZENITHS :biggrin:
> *


Congrats tim :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@May 1 2008, 11:30 PM~10557890
> *WHICH NITE IS EVERYONE GONE BE AT SAM'S TIS WEEKEND???? MIGHT HAVE TO BRING THA GLASSHOUSE OUT!!!
> *


Neither homie, were all going to be either in San Jose or in the City


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 1 2008, 09:44 PM~10557489
> *Deleted!~
> *


i didnt get to see the pic bro post that shit back up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

everyone be safe today! were headed out to rep the bay in the cove


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10571752
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2008, 09:10 AM~10571785
> *:wave:
> *


what up pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10572154
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good bro


----------



## PICAZZO

Crusin' Time !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 10:06 AM~10578715
> *:biggrin:
> *


* HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE !!!! *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 4 2008, 11:51 AM~10572194
> *Whats good bro
> *


everything good, just missing out on events in the Bay.   this past weekend.


----------



## Hustler on the go

I see you KING :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 09:27 AM~10578820
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE !!!!
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: how was the cruise????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 5 2008, 09:29 AM~10578832
> *everything good, just missing out on events in the Bay.     this past weekend.
> *


I hear you bro. I didn't make any of the events either


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 10:54 AM~10579076
> *Thanks bro :biggrin: how was the cruise????
> *


*not bad bro ~~!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 10:26 AM~10579329
> *not bad bro ~~!!!!!!
> *


   YA WE CRUISED AROUND HERE IN TRACY ON SATURDAY IT WAS COO :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:28 AM~10579344
> *      YA WE CRUISED AROUND HERE IN TRACY ON SATURDAY I WAS COO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 10:29 AM~10579350
> *
> *


NOTHING BIG BRO. IT WAS JUST ME TONY ONE OF HAS FRIENDS AND NICK FROM NITE LIFE DURING THE DAY, LATER IN THE EVENING WE CRUISED AGAIN WITH SHANE AND TJ :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10579366
> *NOTHING BIG BRO. IT WAS JUST ME TONY ONE OF HAS FRIENDS AND NICK FROM NITE LIFE DURING THE DAY, LATER IN THE EVENING WE CRUISED AGAIN WITH SHANE AND TJ :biggrin:
> *


Why yess we did!!!! And Mr Rolo kept hittin switches.........on the cops!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 5 2008, 10:43 AM~10579453
> *Why yess we did!!!! And Mr Rolo kept hittin switches.........on the cops!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA THATS WHAT I GET FOR SAYING THE COPS IN TRACY DONT FUCK WITH LOWRIDERS. AT LEAST WE DIDNT GET PULLED OVER :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:45 AM~10579472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YA THATS WHAT I GET FOR SAYING THE COPS IN TRACY DONT FUCK WITH LOWRIDERS. AT LEAST WE DIDNT GET PULLED OVER :biggrin:
> *


damn tho bro they were every where that night


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 5 2008, 10:46 AM~10579478
> *damn tho bro they were every where that night
> *


YA THEY WERE..... AND IT WAS EVEYTIME I DECIDED TO HIT A SWITCH :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 5 2008, 10:46 AM~10579478
> *damn tho bro they were every where that night
> *


SHIT WE ALSO ALMOST LOST A REAR END ON A GLASSHOUSE :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:47 AM~10579493
> *YA THEY WERE..... AND IT WAS EVEYTIME I DECIDED TO HIT A SWITCH :0
> *


haha blasting you in the face with there lights hahaha


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:47 AM~10579493
> *YA THEY WERE..... AND IT WAS EVEYTIME I DECIDED TO HIT A SWITCH :0
> *


tryn 2 stunt on some kids lol and got flashed


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10579453
> *Why yess we did!!!! And Mr Rolo kept hittin switches.........on the cops!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 you Nelson!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10579453
> *Why yess we did!!!! And Mr Rolo kept hittin switches.........on the cops!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 you Nelson!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:47 AM~10579493
> *YA THEY WERE..... AND IT WAS EVEYTIME I DECIDED TO HIT A SWITCH :0
> *


tryn 2 stunt on fools ....hahaha


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10579453
> *Why yess we did!!!! And Mr Rolo kept hittin switches.........on the cops!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



oh shit... triple post :0


----------



## R0L0

WE ALSO ALMOST LOST A REAR END ON A GLASSHOUSE :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 5 2008, 10:52 AM~10579538
> *tryn 2 stunt on fools ....hahaha
> *


I HAD TO SHOW OFF ALL THAT CHROME UNDER THE CADI :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10579501
> *haha blasting you in the face with there lights hahaha
> *


I FLASHED MY CHROME IN THEIR FACE SO I GUESS THAT MENT THEY HAD TO FLASH THEIR LIGHTS IN MINE :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo+May 5 2008, 11:54 AM~10579554-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE ALSO ALMOST LOST A REAR END ON A GLASSHOUSE :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhh....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 11:55 AM~10579561
> *I HAD TO SHOW OFF ALL THAT CHROME UNDER THE CADI :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 11:57 AM~10579579
> *I FLASHED MY CHROME IN THEIR FACE SO I GUESS THAT MENT THEY HAD TO FLASH THIRE LIGHTS IN MINE :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

Looks good Rolo


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 12:31 PM~10580358
> *Looks good Rolo
> *


THANKS DOGGY


----------



## PICAZZO

*Jacob doing his thing !!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10580713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob doing his thing !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

anyone want to buy my truck for 1700 obo


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 5 2008, 01:45 PM~10581017
> *anyone want to buy my truck for 1700 obo
> *


 :0


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 12:29 PM~10579350
> *
> *


i was out there foo. i didnt see you


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 02:52 PM~10581499
> *i was out there foo. i didnt see you
> *


 :0 :0 WHAT UP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 04:53 PM~10581505
> *:0  :0  WHAT UP FOO :biggrin:
> *


sup. ive been out there the last 2 weekends


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 02:55 PM~10581512
> *sup. ive been out there the last 2 weekends
> *


YOU SHOULD OF HIT ME UP WE COULD OF WENT CRUZING :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 04:56 PM~10581519
> *YOU SHOULD OF HIT ME UP WE COULD OF WENT CRUZING :biggrin:
> *


i dont have your #. more I should be out there this weekend also.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 03:00 PM~10581532
> *i dont have your #. more I should be out there this weekend also.
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## sideshow60

your off corral hollow right?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 03:06 PM~10581581
> *your off corral hollow right?
> *


YUP IN THE FOOTHILL RANCH ESTATES


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 03:06 PM~10581581
> *your off corral hollow right?
> *


HAVE YOU PICKED UP ANOTHER LOW LOW YET????


----------



## sideshow60

cool. on the weekend i stay at my parents off grantline near the jack in the box


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 03:10 PM~10581616
> *cool. on the weekend i stay at my parents off grantline near the jack in the box
> *


GRANT LINE AND TRACY BLVD????????


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 05:11 PM~10581627
> *GRANT LINE AND TRACY BLVD????????
> *


yeah 1 block before tracy blvd. Ohara drive


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 5 2008, 03:15 PM~10581652
> *yeah 1 block before tracy blvd. Ohara drive
> *


  LETS HOOK UP THIS WEEKEND IF YOUR DOWN HERE


----------



## sideshow60

ill hit you up. i should be out there saturday afternoon.


----------



## R0L0

DAMN TONY GAVE UP ON LOWRIDING :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 5 2008, 02:45 PM~10581017
> *anyone want to buy my truck for 1700 obo
> *


what happend


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 5 2008, 07:06 PM~10583844
> *what happend
> *


was up loc why u selling ur truck


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 04:40 PM~10581829
> *DAMN  TONY GAVE UP ON LOWRIDING  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 04:40 PM~10581829
> *DAMN  TONY GAVE UP ON LOWRIDING  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LRM messed my brain up....


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 5 2008, 09:57 PM~10585170
> *was up  loc why u selling ur truck
> *


I'm not


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *WAT IT DO*

WHAT UP PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10585206
> *LRM messed my brain up....
> *


Im still waiting for the Selena explaination


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10580713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob doing his thing !!!
> *


LOVIN THAT PIC REGAL KING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 5 2008, 09:34 PM~10585541
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CadiRolo, WAT IT DO
> 
> WHAT UP PIMPIN :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@May 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10585551
> *LOVIN THAT PIC  REGAL KING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 5 2008, 07:06 PM~10583844
> *what happend
> *


nuthin man got a opertunity to get my monte back so need cash asap


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 5 2008, 11:28 PM~10585853
> *nuthin man got a opertunity to get my monte back so need cash asap
> *


yeah that monte was tight


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10585548
> *Im still waiting for the Selena explaination
> *


me 2 bro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 5 2008, 11:28 PM~10585853
> *nuthin man got a opertunity to get my monte back so need cash asap
> *


I want that monte too :biggrin:


----------



## wimone




----------



## R0L0

Morning sams fam :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 6 2008, 08:29 AM~10587480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's family?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 6 2008, 08:25 AM~10588097
> *What's good Sam's family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats good bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 6 2008, 09:53 AM~10588314
> *whats good bro
> *


Happy late birthday bro ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 6 2008, 09:13 AM~10588477
> *Happy late birthday bro ....
> *


Thanks bro your only 1 day late :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10588671
> *Thanks bro your only 1 day late :biggrin:
> *


Ok so happy birthday and a day ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 6 2008, 09:49 AM~10588859
> *Ok so happy birthday and a day ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10588671
> *Thanks bro your only 1 day late :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I forgot yeasterday too!!!! :uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 6 2008, 10:21 AM~10589181
> *Shit, I forgot yeasterday too!!!! :uh:
> *


Damn now I'm hurt and I just thought you just weren't online yesterday :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 5 2008, 10:50 PM~10585937
> *I want that monte too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> nuthin man got a opertunity to get my monte back so need cash asap
> [/q What Monte You Talking About Bro? :


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 6 2008, 12:22 PM~10589647
> *Damn now I'm hurt and I just thought you just weren't online yesterday :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: Im Sorry, So Sorry!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 6 2008, 09:25 AM~10588097
> *What's good Sam's family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for teasing me :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> nuthin man got a opertunity to get my monte back so need cash asap
> [/q What Monte You Talking About Bro? :
> 
> 
> 
> not the one you have
> 
> you got any pics of it :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 5 2008, 11:28 PM~10585853
> *nuthin man got a opertunity to get my monte back so need cash asap
> *


you should have never got rid of it thats was nice


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 03:30 PM~10591513
> *thanks for teasing me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 03:31 PM~10591525
> *you should have never got rid of it thats was nice
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 6 2008, 02:24 PM~10591445
> *:uh: Im Sorry, So Sorry!!!
> *


I'm just giving you shit bro its all good :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 02:31 PM~10591525
> *you should have never got rid of it thats was nice
> *


i know i regret it ever since


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 02:31 PM~10591525
> *you should have never got rid of it thats was nice
> *


i know i regret it ever since


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 6 2008, 09:25 AM~10588097
> *What's good Sam's family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oooooo with grilled onions. Choc milkshake would finish it off perfect. I've got to admit I haven't had one of those since the toy drive.


----------



## R0L0




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 7 2008, 11:15 AM~10599432
> *
> *


happy late birth day homie!!!!!!!

so i red :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 7 2008, 11:16 AM~10599447
> *happy late birth day homie!!!!!!!
> 
> so i red :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Este Niggz


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 7 2008, 10:16 AM~10599447
> *happy late birth day homie!!!!!!!
> 
> so i red :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 7 2008, 11:58 AM~10599822
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


what you doing tommorrow...


----------



## lethalsdaname

View My Video


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 04:39 PM~10602822
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 05:39 PM~10602822
> *View My Video
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 8 2008, 12:59 PM~10609085
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 12:01 PM~10609106
> *:wave:
> *


whats going on bro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 8 2008, 01:16 PM~10609209
> *whats going on bro
> *


shit did you get your monte back?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 12:48 PM~10609484
> *shit did you get your monte back?
> *


nope nobody wants to buy the truck so im just gonna trade 
it for the car that your the king of :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 8 2008, 01:59 PM~10609559
> *nope nobody wants to buy the truck so im just gonna trade
> it for the car that your the king of :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Cant go wrong with a Regal :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 01:11 PM~10609635
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Cant go wrong with a Regal  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 10:25 AM~10616250
> *:biggrin:
> *


Mornin bro, how you feeling??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 9 2008, 09:28 AM~10616267
> *Mornin bro, how you feeling??
> *


ALITTLE BETTER BRO THANKS FOR ASKING :biggrin: HOW U DOING HOMIE???????


----------



## R0L0

4 POSTS AWAY FROM *3000* :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 11:06 AM~10616571
> *4 POSTS AWAY FROM 3000 :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 10:17 AM~10616677
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin: I WILL NEVER CATCH UP TO YOU BUT ITS A START :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 11:05 AM~10616561
> *ALITTLE BETTER BRO THANKS FOR ASKING :biggrin: HOW U DOING HOMIE???????
> *


Good bro. Just here at work.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 11:06 AM~10616571
> *4 POSTS AWAY FROM 3000 :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


your such a post whore


----------



## CE 707

let me help with that


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 11:39 AM~10616856
> *  :biggrin:  I WILL NEVER CATCH UP TO YOU BUT ITS A START :biggrin:
> *


shit bro I'm on the same boat I don't know how eddie can get so meany post in a day


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 9 2008, 12:11 PM~10617067
> *shit bro I'm on the same boat I don't know how eddie can get so meany post in a day
> *


 :biggrin: SIDEKICK helps allot, the other day I was arresting someone and posting at the same time :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 12:12 PM~10617076
> *:biggrin:  SIDEKICK helps allot, the other day I was arresting someone and posting at the same time :roflmao:
> *


bad boys bad boys 
what you gonna do ? 
what you gonna do when they come for you???


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 12:12 PM~10617076
> *:biggrin:  SIDEKICK helps allot, the other day I was arresting someone and posting at the same time :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you where multitasking


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 9 2008, 12:19 PM~10617120
> *bad boys bad boys
> what you gonna do ?
> what you gonna do when they come for you???
> *


Hey your not one to talk young man


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 12:20 PM~10617131
> *Hey your not one to talk young man
> *


i just giving you a bad time


----------



## locs_650

you post whores :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houtex

whats the big difference between street hydraulic kits and compitition kits


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by houtex_@May 9 2008, 01:04 PM~10617461
> *whats the big difference between street hydraulic kits and compitition kits
> *


I smell fresh Newbie :biggrin:



To answer your question the street kits are for regular street use, the competion one is for making cars flip over with only 1 tap of the switch :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 12:12 PM~10617524
> *I smell fresh Newbie :biggrin:
> To answer your question the street kits are for regular street use, the competion one is for making cars flip over with only 1 tap of the switch :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 01:41 PM~10617695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave: I will see you at Streetlow


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10547452
> *new info posted in shows and events , all club bbq
> please check it out. and hit up steve with ant info or suggestions. see you all at the next meeting
> 
> may 9, 7:00 round table
> 
> very important meeting
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 02:00 PM~10618221
> *:wave: I will see you at Streetlow
> *


No Im not going bro. Not gonna hit much this year besides sams. Got a new project comming on Sunday if all goes threw


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 04:57 PM~10618949
> *No Im not going bro. Not gonna hit much this year besides sams. Got a new project comming on Sunday if all goes threw
> *


doesnt mean you shouldnt be going to any functions  This is what I dislike about layitlow, everyone hops on the net and doesnt show up to events because they know that they could always come here and see the pics, come on bro you gotta make it to at least streetlow. :happysad:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 04:36 PM~10619162
> *doesnt mean you shouldnt be going to any functions  This is what I dislike about layitlow, everyone hops on the net and doesnt show up to events because they know that they could always come here and see the pics, come on bro you gotta make it to at least streetlow. :happysad:
> *


SORRY BRO IM JUST REALLY NOT INTO SHOWS ANYMORE. IM TIRED OF HAVING TO PAY TO SEE THE SAME CARS OVER AND OVER AND 9 TIMES OUT OF 10 WE END UP SEEING MOST OF THE CARS FROM THE SHOW AT SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10619512
> *SORRY BRO IM JUST REALLY NOT INTO SHOWS ANYMORE. IM TIRED OF HAVING TO PAY TO SEE THE SAME CARS OVER AND OVER AND 9 TIMES OUT OF 10 WE END UP SEEING MOST OF THE CARS FROM THE SHOW AT SAMS :biggrin:
> *


x2 shows are getting borring :yessad:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 04:57 PM~10618949
> *No Im not going bro. Not gonna hit much this year besides sams. Got a new project comming on Sunday if all goes threw
> *


we all may have new cars this weekend! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 9 2008, 06:22 PM~10619914
> *we all may have new cars this weekend! :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10619512
> *SORRY BRO IM JUST REALLY NOT INTO SHOWS ANYMORE. IM TIRED OF HAVING TO PAY TO SEE THE SAME CARS OVER AND OVER AND 9 TIMES OUT OF 10 WE END UP SEEING MOST OF THE CARS FROM THE SHOW AT SAMS :biggrin:
> *


Shows are political and over priced. I would rather go to the Marina and bbq for the same cost as entering one car in a show. Lowriding wasnt about shows, it was about unity and riding on the weekends. Just my two cents. just cant stand the shows anymore. Aint what they use to be.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

thats why the bomb stays home


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10619512
> *SORRY BRO IM JUST REALLY NOT INTO SHOWS ANYMORE. IM TIRED OF HAVING TO PAY TO SEE THE SAME CARS OVER AND OVER AND 9 TIMES OUT OF 10 WE END UP SEEING MOST OF THE CARS FROM THE SHOW AT SAMS :biggrin:
> *


I agree I would rather cruise or go to a bbq, but I dont think we see 1/2 the cars at sam's we see the same cars going to sams over and over again, Allot of these car builders unfortunately only go to shows and the only place we see those cars is at shows, and I know we can see the pics on the net, but its not the same as seeing it in person, I go to the shows because I really love photography, but I dont go too many of the shows, but I would be lying if I said I dont enjoy going to shows.


----------



## lowriv1972

Good morning Sams fam!!! And whats on the agenda today. Also I need a set of 180/55/13's for the lincoln. I think its time to look like Im on 13's!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 10 2008, 10:06 AM~10623049
> *Good morning Sams fam!!! And whats on the agenda today. Also I need a set of 180/55/13's for the lincoln. I think its time to look like Im on 13's!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats crackin today??


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+May 9 2008, 09:17 PM~10620301-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shows are political and over priced. I would rather go to the Marina and bbq for the same cost as entering one car in a show. Lowriding wasnt about shows, it was about unity and riding on the weekends. Just my two cents.  just cant stand the shows anymore. Aint what they use to be.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@May 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10620824
> *I agree I would rather cruise or go to a bbq, but I dont think we see 1/2 the cars at sam's we see the same cars going to sams over and over again, Allot of these car builders unfortunately only go to shows and the only place we see those cars is at shows, and I know we can see the pics on the net, but its not the same as seeing it in person, I go to the shows because I really love photography, but I dont go too many of the shows, but I would be lying if I said I dont enjoy going to shows.
> *


Agree, but there are ALOT of good things about still going.
Im not into shows for trophys, I can buy one if I really want one. Getting out there, being seen, getting more people out there, that shit motavates people not just to go to shows, but to dip their rides. I laugh when the same people that cry about shit dying out and not craccin like before are part of the reason why.
Im not saying hit EVERYSHOW(cause they do get alittle boring after a while) but showing up at a show here and there, especialy when its in your own bacc yard,can be the differance between a good summer and a GREAT summer.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10623424
> *Agree, but there are ALOT of good things about still going.
> Im not into shows for trophys, I can buy one if I really want one. Getting out there, being seen, getting more people out there, that shit motavates people not just to go to shows, but to dip their rides. I laugh when the same people that cry about shit dying out and not craccin like before are part of the reason why.
> Im not saying hit EVERYSHOW(cause they do get alittle boring after a while) but showing up at a show here and there, especialy when its in your own bacc yard,can be the differance between a good summer and a GREAT summer.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10623424
> *Agree, but there are ALOT of good things about still going.
> Im not into shows for trophys, I can buy one if I really want one. Getting out there, being seen, getting more people out there, that shit motavates people not just to go to shows, but to dip their rides. I laugh when the same people that cry about shit dying out and not craccin like before are part of the reason why.
> Im not saying hit EVERYSHOW(cause they do get alittle boring after a while) but showing up at a show here and there, especialy when its in your own bacc yard,can be the differance between a good summer and a GREAT summer.
> *


Ill agree with that, I just got burned out going to every show.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 10 2008, 11:56 AM~10623513
> *Ill agree with that, I just got burned out going to every show.
> *


I feel ya' buddy, just would like to see the mayor at a show every once in a while :biggrin: that way you can see all the people compliment your work on Loc's car


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 10 2008, 12:02 PM~10623538
> *I feel ya' buddy, just would like to see the mayor at a show every once in a while  :biggrin:  that way you can see all the people compliment your work on Loc's car
> *


Dont get me wrong, If I wasnt working every weekend, you would see more of me. I dont hate the shows, just kinda lost the feel for them. Its good to hear people like my work. Wait til they see what Im starting on this week!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10623663
> *Dont get me wrong, If I wasnt working every weekend, you would see more of me. I dont hate the shows, just kinda lost the feel for them. Its good to hear people like my work. Wait til they see what Im starting on this week!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 9 2008, 06:22 PM~10619914
> *we all may have new cars this weekend! :0    :biggrin:
> *


i got mine but i doubt itll be as clean as the one you guys are getting


----------



## dropped81

does anyone airbrush patterns for a bike let me know


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 10 2008, 02:07 PM~10623969
> *i got mine but i doubt itll be as clean as the one you guys are getting
> *


post pics of your new ride


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 10 2008, 01:12 PM~10623981
> *post pics of your new  ride
> *


it needs work but its a good start :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10624007
> *it needs work but its a good start :biggrin:
> 
> *


looks good bro 

you gonna keep this one??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10624007
> *it needs work but its a good start :biggrin:
> 
> *


ALOT BETTER THAN THAT TRUCK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 10 2008, 09:06 AM~10623049
> *Good morning Sams fam!!! And whats on the agenda today. Also I need a set of 180/55/13's for the lincoln. I think its time to look like Im on 13's!!
> *


YA BECAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ON 15"S RITE NOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10624007
> *it needs work but its a good start :biggrin:
> 
> *


post up that mural


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10624007
> *it needs work but its a good start :biggrin:
> 
> *


post pics of the mural


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 08:23 PM~10620824
> *I agree I would rather cruise or go to a bbq, but I dont think we see 1/2 the cars at sam's we see the same cars going to sams over and over again, Allot of these car builders unfortunately only go to shows and the only place we see those cars is at shows, and I know we can see the pics on the net, but its not the same as seeing it in person, I go to the shows because I really love photography, but I dont go too many of the shows, but I would be lying if I said I dont enjoy going to shows.
> *


I been going to bbqs , cruzing and car shows for the last 23 years ,it don't matter to me if i see the same people or the same cars all the time ,All i know is i like being around that type of Shit!


----------



## PICAZZO

Who's going to Sam's today???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 10 2008, 03:05 PM~10624577
> *Who's going to Sam's today???
> *


I MIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10624577
> *Who's going to Sam's today???
> *


I cant, flat tire on the Lincoln :uh:


----------



## R0L0

JUST DROVE BY ABOUT AN HOUR AGO WITH WAYNE. NO ONE WAS OUT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 10 2008, 09:01 PM~10626002
> *JUST DROVE BY ABOUT AN HOUR AGO WITH WAYNE. NO ONE WAS OUT
> *


I was suppost to go but we did an escort to prom which took allot longer then expected


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

had a party at the house for my daughters 1st communion, be out there next weekend if weathers koo


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 11 2008, 06:40 AM~10627425
> *had a party at the house for my daughters 1st communion, be out there next weekend if weathers koo
> *


suppost to be 95 next saturday :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10623424
> *Agree, but there are ALOT of good things about still going.
> Im not into shows for trophys, I can buy one if I really want one. Getting out there, being seen, getting more people out there, that shit motavates people not just to go to shows, but to dip their rides. I laugh when the same people that cry about shit dying out and not craccin like before are part of the reason why.
> Im not saying hit EVERYSHOW(cause they do get alittle boring after a while) but showing up at a show here and there, especialy when its in your own bacc yard,can be the differance between a good summer and a GREAT summer.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10624241
> *I been going to bbqs , cruzing and car shows for the last 23 years ,it don't matter to me if i see the same people or the same cars all the time ,All i know is i like being around that type of Shit!
> *


A real rider!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 09:39 AM~10628051
> *A real rider!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes he is :yes:

Hustler you going to streetlow?>??


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 10 2008, 12:56 PM~10623513
> *Ill agree with that, I just got burned out going to every show.
> *


I feel ya on that Shane.
I couldnt hit shows every weekend myself, like I said Id rather go dippin!
I try to picc and choose the shows I hit. I would love to support everyone, it just cant always happen!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2008, 03:44 PM~10630025
> *I feel ya on that Shane.
> I couldnt hit shows every weekend myself, like I said Id rather go dippin!
> I try to picc and choose the shows I hit. I would love to support everyone, it just cant always happen!
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2008, 03:44 PM~10630025
> *I feel ya on that Shane.
> I couldnt hit shows every weekend myself, like I said Id rather go dippin!
> I try to picc and choose the shows I hit. I would love to support everyone, it just cant always happen!
> *


  And i dont want anyone thinking that I wont go to shows, or have stupid excuses why Im not there. I will always support the smaller shows and my members. If the club wants to show at a show, Im there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 10:14 AM~10628199
> *Yes he is :yes:
> 
> Hustler you going to streetlow?>??
> *


I'm not sure if going to streetlow or the L.G show in Fresno.   :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 07:45 PM~10631416
> *I'm not sure if going to streetlow or the L.G show in Fresno.     :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10624007
> *it needs work but its a good start :biggrin:
> 
> *


if you ever sell it I got 1st dibbs


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 09:29 PM~10632567
> *if you ever sell it I got 1st dibbs
> *


shoot me an offer its a good car :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 11 2008, 10:49 PM~10632657
> *shoot me an offer its a good car  :0
> *


LEMME CHECK IT OUT !!! IS IT CUT?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 11 2008, 10:49 PM~10632657
> *shoot me an offer its a good car  :0
> *


two poptarts and a bag of hot cheeto's


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2008, 10:55 PM~10632682
> *two poptarts and a bag of hot cheeto's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THATS JUST MEAN TIM :nono:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 10:56 PM~10632693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS JUST MEAN TIM :nono:
> *


ok a rockstar 32 oz final offer


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 09:55 PM~10632681
> *LEMME CHECK IT OUT !!! IS IT CUT?
> *


nope not cut only the rack is started thats it 
come check it out whenever i go to school tuesdays and thursdays tho but only for two hours


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 11 2008, 10:58 PM~10632703
> *nope not cut only the rack is started thats it
> come check it out whenever i go to school tuesdays and thursdays tho but only for two hours
> *


YOU GOING TO STREETLOW>?


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2008, 11:58 PM~10632702
> *ok  a rockstar 32 oz  final offer
> *


i finally got to meet your nephew with the blazer he rolled to some lil loval shows with us and were gona cut his blazer up by the end of june i think


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 09:59 PM~10632709
> *YOU GOING TO STREETLOW>?
> *


i doubt it  
if i do itll be in my daily


----------



## PICAZZO

HE WANTED TO SAY WUSSUP TO EVERYONE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning fellas!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 12 2008, 11:47 AM~10635884
> *Morning fellas!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good with the Sam's family?

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 12:52 PM~10636348
> *:wave:
> *


Did you get your frame back bro? What happened with that?


----------



## dropped81

im selling my regal for 1000firm


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2008, 01:19 PM~10636566
> *im selling my regal for 1000firm
> *


damn again bro ..... what is wrong with this one?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2008, 01:19 PM~10636566
> *im selling my regal for 1000firm
> *


SOLD !!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 12:27 PM~10636618
> *SOLD !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 12 2008, 12:24 PM~10636592
> *damn again bro ..... what is wrong with this one?
> *


nuthing my homie is giving me a good ass deal i cant pass


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 12:27 PM~10636618
> *SOLD !!!
> *


come get it :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2008, 01:43 PM~10636737
> *come get it  :biggrin:
> *


Tommorrow... send me some more pics !!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 12:53 PM~10636805
> *Tommorrow... send me some more pics !!!
> *


i cant get good ones cause my camera is messed up 
but i can send you some by phone


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2008, 01:55 PM~10636822
> *i cant get good ones cause my camera is messed up
> but i can send you some by phone
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 01:27 PM~10636618
> *SOLD !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

GSTYLE> :wave: :wave:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10631416
> *I'm not sure if going to streetlow or the L.G show in Fresno.     :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: I' ll be at the L.G show in Fresno


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10639645
> *:wave: I' ll be at the L.G show in Fresno
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 12 2008, 06:47 PM~10639664
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


So I guess that means your not going to neither :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10639645
> *:wave: I' ll be at the L.G show in Fresno
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 06:54 PM~10639765
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:wave: MAYOR SHANE


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10640864
> *:wave: MAYOR SHANE
> *


was up glen and mayor shane glen u still going to fresno man stay in frisco its gonna be 90 what u think its gonna be in hot ass hell fresno


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10639645
> *:wave: I' ll be at the L.G show in Fresno
> *


Man that is like your backyard bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 11:27 PM~10641875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup fellas???


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+May 13 2008, 12:37 PM~10645017-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup fellas???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dropped81_@May 13 2008, 01:39 PM~10645425
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 01:35 PM~10645943
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro you still wanting to come thru


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 13 2008, 02:37 PM~10645968
> *whats up bro you still wanting to come thru
> *


:yes:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by locs_650+May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10643874-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is like your backyard bro ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lethalsdaname_@May 12 2008, 09:03 PM~10641283
> *was up glen and mayor shane  glen u still going to fresno  man stay in frisco its gonna be  90  what u think its gonna be in hot ass hell fresno
> *


I hear what you guys are saying and it does make sense to go to the Street Low show in Frisco but i have a club member [MINT CONDITION 63]
showing in Fresno trying to Qualify for the Vegas show in October , so you know i gotta show Support for my club member and yes i know it's gonna be HOT ASS HELL in Fresno
i got my sun block ready. :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 13 2008, 05:15 PM~10648218
> *I hear what you guys are saying and it does make sense to go to the Street Low show in Frisco but i have a club member [MINT CONDITION 63]
> showing in Fresno trying to Qualify for the Vegas show in October , so you know i gotta show Support for my club member and yes i know it's gonna be HOT ASS HELL in Fresno
> i got my sun block ready. :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE U COME BACK BLACK AS ME SO U CAN BE MY TWIN MY FIRST APPEARANCE IN THE BAY IN HELLA LONG AND U WANNA GO TO FRESNO OF ALL PLACES FRESNO I COULD SEE IF IT WAS RANCHO COCAMONGA BUT FRESNO DAM I ASHAME TO SAY I LIVED IN FRISCO FOR `10 YEARS YOU WAS THE REASON I STARTED LOW RIDING AGAIN ITS A SAD DAY TO BE A LOW RIDER WHEN SOMEBODY GOES TO FRESNO OVER FRISCO READ THE NAME FRESNO THE N-O SHOULD TELL U ALOT THE WORD (NO) IN FRES(NO) SHOULD TELL U FRISCO IS THE PLACE TO BE DAMMIT "CAN I GET A AMEN"


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 01:48 PM~10646122
> *:yes:
> *


*SOLD* :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10650843
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 10:33 PM~10651177
> *:0
> *


yup its gone


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10651237
> *yup its gone
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 13 2008, 11:46 PM~10651237
> *yup its gone
> *


WHO BOUGHT IT ?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 07:48 AM~10652789
> *WHO BOUGHT IT ?
> *


some people came from sac and picked it up


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2008, 01:26 PM~10654779
> *some people came from sac and picked it up
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 12:33 PM~10654844
> *
> *


my homie still has his regal


----------



## locs_650

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 12 2008, 07:50 PM~10639694
> *So I guess that means your not going to neither  :0
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 13 2008, 06:15 PM~10648218
> *I hear what you guys are saying and it does make sense to go to the Street Low show in Frisco but i have a club member [MINT CONDITION 63]
> showing in Fresno trying to Qualify for the Vegas show in October , so you know i gotta show Support for my club member and yes i know it's gonna be HOT ASS HELL in Fresno
> i got my sun block ready. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2008, 01:41 PM~10654903
> *my homie still has his regal
> *


But how much


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 03:45 PM~10656265
> *But how much
> *


he will work a deal with you i think like 3000 but he will hook u up


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2008, 06:08 PM~10656790
> *he will work a deal with you i think like 3000 but he will hook u up
> *


  THATS NOT BAD SEEING HOW I SPENT THAT ALONE ON MY FUCKEN FRAME :angry:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 13 2008, 09:33 PM~10650818
> *I HOPE U COME BACK BLACK AS ME  SO U CAN BE MY TWIN  MY FIRST APPEARANCE IN THE BAY  IN HELLA LONG AND U WANNA GO TO FRESNO  OF ALL PLACES FRESNO  I COULD SEE IF IT WAS RANCHO COCAMONGA  BUT  FRESNO  DAM I ASHAME TO SAY I LIVED IN FRISCO FOR `10 YEARS  YOU WAS THE REASON I STARTED LOW RIDING AGAIN    ITS A SAD DAY TO BE A LOW RIDER WHEN SOMEBODY GOES TO FRESNO  OVER FRISCO    READ THE NAME FRESNO    THE N-O SHOULD TELL U ALOT  THE WORD (NO) IN FRES(NO) SHOULD TELL U  FRISCO IS THE PLACE TO  BE DAMMIT  "CAN I GET A AMEN"
> *


What's Crackin MEGA DOGG .. You funny ass fuck Lee ....
I'll know by Friday for sure.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 14 2008, 03:38 PM~10656200
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 14 2008, 07:16 PM~10657318
> *:uh:
> *


*x2*


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10656882
> *  THATS NOT BAD SEEING HOW I SPENT THAT ALONE ON MY FUCKEN FRAME  :angry:
> *


you got my number just hit me up if your interested in his


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10656882
> *  THATS NOT BAD SEEING HOW I SPENT THAT ALONE ON MY FUCKEN FRAME  :angry:
> *


DAMN SO YOU GOT YOUR FRAME BACK???????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

the new car ima pick up 2morow


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2008, 10:41 PM~10658896
> *the new car ima pick up 2morow
> 
> 
> 
> *



u gonna keep this one bro??


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 14 2008, 09:47 PM~10658951
> *u gonna keep this one bro??
> *


yup for sure finally got my dream car back :biggrin: 
i was gonna keep the regal just my homie said he had this and ive been tryna get it for awhile so im keeping this


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2008, 09:49 PM~10658968
> *yup for sure finally got my dream car back  :biggrin:
> i was gonna keep the regal just my homie said he had this and ive been tryna get it for awhile so im keeping this
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10658882
> *DAMN SO YOU GOT YOUR FRAME BACK???????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:yes: and when its done I hope to get the :0 reaction too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 10:22 PM~10659165
> *:yes: and when its done I hope to get the  :0    reaction too  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 10:26 AM~10661690
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2008, 10:11 AM~10662119
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO.. DID YOU FIND ANYONE TO BUY MY CUTTY?????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 11:18 AM~10662164
> *WHATS UP BRO.. DID YOU FIND ANYONE TO BUY MY CUTTY?????
> *


NOT YET...


----------



## bay area Rollerz

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10656882
> *  THATS NOT BAD SEEING HOW I SPENT THAT ALONE ON MY FUCKEN FRAME  :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 11:22 PM~10659165
> *:yes: and when its done I hope to get the  :0    reaction too  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

hatred is jelousy


----------



## R0L0

JUST GOT SOME ENGRAVED 13X7 SERIES II ZENITHS :biggrin: 
































/IMG]


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2008, 09:41 PM~10658896
> *the new car ima pick up 2morow
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS LETHAL


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 14 2008, 06:15 PM~10657309
> *What's Crackin MEGA DOGG .. You funny ass fuck Lee ....
> I'll know by Friday for sure.
> *


THEY DONT KNOW BOUT MEGA DOG AND HOW WE WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW ON A GOLF CART AND SHOCKED IT I HOPE U DONT GO TO FRESNO ITS GONNA BE AFRICA HOT OUT THERE


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10666876
> *JUST GOT SOME ENGRAVED 13X7 SERIES II ZENITHS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro 
thoes are bad


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 15 2008, 10:22 PM~10667374
> *THEY DONT KNOW BOUT MEGA DOG AND HOW WE WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW ON A GOLF CART  AND SHOCKED IT    I HOPE U DONT GO TO FRESNO  ITS GONNA BE AFRICA  HOT  OUT THERE
> *


SUP LEE, AYE MAN FOR OUR PICNIC IMMA HAVE YOU RAP IS THAT KOO? IMMA GET ME A P-A SYSTEM AND SHIT BRO CUZ I KNOW YOU GOT THAT MADDD SKILL


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2008, 09:29 PM~10667404
> *SUP LEE, AYE MAN FOR OUR PICNIC IMMA HAVE YOU RAP IS THAT KOO? IMMA GET ME A P-A SYSTEM AND SHIT BRO CUZ I KNOW YOU GOT THAT MADDD SKILL
> *


hell ya thats coo u know im good for a free-style or 2 or 3 or 4 and so on and so on shit i'll do a concert are yall gonna roll after the show sunday it would be nice my return to frisco will be met by all the riders and we do it how we use to do it at pier 39


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10666876
> *JUST GOT SOME ENGRAVED 13X7 SERIES II ZENITHS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got them and didnt even give me a call! those will look nice on something.... people are gonna be jealous!! :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 15 2008, 10:00 PM~10667614
> *you got them and didnt even give me a call! those will look nice on something.... people are gonna be jealous!! :0
> *


I didnt call because I can't find my cell phone :angry: and the wife was on the phone for a few hours with her mom... I will call u tomorrow.. I got them but it wasent easy I will tell u about it tomorrow.... I might have gotten taken adavantage of. But oh well I'm not trippin because I really wanted these rims :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10667655
> *I didnt call because I can't find my cell phone :angry: and the wife was on the phone for a few hours with her mom... I will call u tomorrow.. I got them but it wasent easy I will tell u about it tomorrow.... I might have gotten taken adavantage of. But oh well I'm not trippin because I really wanted these rims :biggrin:
> *


i called you 2 bro 
damn they are nice fool


----------



## R0L0

good morning sams :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 16 2008, 07:22 AM~10669445
> *good morning sams :biggrin:
> *


Good morning Sir!!!


----------



## locs_650

What's good SAM's Family?????


----------



## Nasty

anything goin on tonight or tomorrow??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 16 2008, 10:04 AM~10670345
> *anything goin on tonight or tomorrow??
> *


Sam's Tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10670396
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOUR GOING?


----------



## locs_650

I'll stop by :biggrin: 

Anyone else?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 09:17 AM~10670434
> *YOUR GOING?
> *


yes no maybe so


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 16 2008, 10:38 AM~10670581
> *yes no maybe so
> *


I got a double cheeseburger for ya' with a kick ass milkshake


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 09:44 AM~10670643
> *I got a double cheeseburger for ya' with a kick ass milkshake
> *


You tryna give me gas and stink everyone out of there or what???

loco :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 16 2008, 10:56 AM~10670765
> *You tryna give me gas and stink everyone out of there or what???
> 
> loco  :uh:
> *


You going then right


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 16 2008, 09:38 AM~10670578
> *I'll stop by  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone else?
> *


i would go but my monte wont start it got stuck in livermore last nite if i get it working ill swing thru


----------



## PICAZZO

Imma be out there Manana


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 04:17 PM~10672905
> *Imma be out there Manana
> *


you always say that but i never see you there! :angry:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:wave: I'm back in the Bay and will try and make it out to Sams this weekend too !!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 04:17 PM~10672905
> *Imma be out there Manana
> *


Ill be there after our meeting. Its right down the street!! But Ill be on the bike.


----------



## TheMission24

Hey fellas, is this the sams out in san leandro??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@May 17 2008, 07:36 PM~10678465
> *Hey fellas, is this the sams out in san leandro??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

only people I saw tonite was wayne and all of enchanted creation...... REGAL KING was MIA as usual


----------



## PICAZZO

Attention all Layitlow members that are going to streetLow tommorrow, we will all be taking a layitlow picture at 2pm so we shall all meet by the Vida boooth


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 17 2008, 11:16 PM~10679271
> *only people I saw tonite was wayne and all of enchanted creation...... REGAL KING was MIA as usual
> *


yes as i expected regal king was a no show along with 650 regal.


----------



## PICAZZO

I forgot it was my brother's Birthday so I had to stay home


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 18 2008, 09:06 PM~10683599
> *
> *


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 10:01 AM~10686524
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I MIGHT BE MOVIN IN WITH THE OLD LADY IN SAN LEANDRO. KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR A CHAMPAIGNE 96 LINCOLN...  

I COME UP FROM SACRAMENTO TO SEE MY GIRL OUT THERE. I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I SAW A WHITE 78 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL WITH A BUMPER KIT LOOKIN PRETTY CLEAN. LAST FRIDAY. 

AMONG A BLUE CAPRICE ON STANDARDS, AND A FEW OTHER RIDERS. MAKES ME WANT TO BRING SOME OF THE SACRAMENTO GUYS UP THERE WITH ME...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 19 2008, 01:44 PM~10688122
> *I MIGHT BE MOVIN IN WITH THE OLD LADY IN SAN LEANDRO. KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR A CHAMPAIGNE 96 LINCOLN...
> 
> I COME UP FROM SACRAMENTO TO SEE MY GIRL OUT THERE. I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I SAW A WHITE 78 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL WITH A BUMPER KIT LOOKIN PRETTY CLEAN. LAST FRIDAY.
> 
> AMONG A BLUE CAPRICE ON STANDARDS, AND A FEW OTHER RIDERS. MAKES ME WANT TO BRING SOME OF THE SACRAMENTO GUYS UP THERE WITH ME...
> *


Come on thru!!! We are always out there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 12:46 PM~10687710
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2008, 01:54 PM~10688209
> *Come on thru!!! We are always out there!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE KITA AND I ROLL THROUGH.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10688223
> *MAYBE KITA AND I ROLL THROUGH.
> *


I havent seen kita in a long time. That would be


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 01:54 PM~10688211
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 02:37 PM~10688535
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ARE THERE BURGERS GOOD OR WHAT


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 19 2008, 08:19 PM~10691821
> * ARE THERE BURGERS GOOD OR WHAT
> *


Hell yea, they are goooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10688820
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup fellas


----------



## dropped81

IF ANYONE HAS THE HOOK UP WITH TRANNYS OR CARBURETORS PLEASE LET ME KNOW I NEED A 350 TURBO TRANNY AND CARB FOR A 305 ENGINE MUST BE RUNNING GOOD DOESNT MATTER IF ITS USED LET ME KNOW A PRICE IF ANYONE HAS ONE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 19 2008, 11:43 PM~10693880
> *IF ANYONE HAS THE HOOK UP WITH TRANNYS OR CARBURETORS PLEASE LET ME KNOW I NEED A 350 TURBO TRANNY AND CARB FOR A 305 ENGINE MUST BE RUNNING GOOD DOESNT MATTER IF ITS USED LET ME KNOW A PRICE IF ANYONE HAS ONE
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 10:49 PM~10693902
> *:0
> *


i need it for my monte this one im keeping


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 19 2008, 11:51 PM~10693909
> *i need it for my monte this one im keeping
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

sup sams fam....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 20 2008, 05:50 AM~10694454
> *sup sams fam....
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 19 2008, 11:16 PM~10693790
> *sup fellas
> *


Have you sold your car yet??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2008, 01:16 PM~10697256
> *:wave:
> *


what up regal :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 20 2008, 02:33 PM~10697383
> *what up regal :biggrin:
> *


just here bro trying to edit these pictures I did last week, go check em out on my myspace page.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2008, 01:35 PM~10697397
> *just here bro trying to edit these pictures I did last week, go check em out on my myspace page.
> *


i will check it out rite now


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2008, 06:24 PM~10699139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2008, 05:24 PM~10699139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k
> *


THATS A BAD ASS VIDEO TIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2008, 08:24 PM~10699139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k
> *


good video tim


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

THANKS BUT IT'S NOT MINE :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

WHO'S COMING TO SAC THIS SUNDAY I CAME TO FRISCO SOMEBODY COME VISIT MY ASS NOW


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2008, 06:24 PM~10699139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 20 2008, 10:41 PM~10701686
> *WHO'S COMING TO SAC THIS SUNDAY  I CAME TO FRISCO  SOMEBODY COME VISIT MY ASS NOW
> *


i think im going to take a drive :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

i might take a ride out there.



> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 21 2008, 12:41 AM~10701686
> *WHO'S COMING TO SAC THIS SUNDAY  I CAME TO FRISCO  SOMEBODY COME VISIT MY ASS NOW
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lethalsdaname

just 2 dam i be up here talking shit bout how the bay will run sac i got bout 10 of them to come down i guess thats better then none just bring me something from sam's


----------



## R0L0

Sup sams :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 20 2008, 09:47 PM~10701722
> *i think im going to take a drive :biggrin:
> *


I will ride out there with you if that's cool. Our vacation got canceled because my wifes boss is about to get fired so she is gonna have to work :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 20 2008, 10:41 PM~10701686
> *WHO'S COMING TO SAC THIS SUNDAY  I CAME TO FRISCO  SOMEBODY COME VISIT MY ASS NOW
> *


I'll be out there Lee ..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 21 2008, 12:41 AM~10701686
> *WHO'S COMING TO SAC THIS SUNDAY  I CAME TO FRISCO  SOMEBODY COME VISIT MY ASS NOW
> *



shit i want to go but know..im home sick and seems like the kids getting sick also..all bad...


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 20 2008, 10:41 PM~10701686
> *WHO'S COMING TO SAC THIS SUNDAY  I CAME TO FRISCO  SOMEBODY COME VISIT MY ASS NOW
> *


A few of us will be out there Sunday at the show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 21 2008, 12:44 PM~10704948
> *shit i want to go but know..im home sick and seems like the kids getting sick also..all bad...
> *


Hope you guys get better soon homie.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10706346
> *Hope you guys get better soon homie.
> *


thanks man it was that crazy ass frisco weather...hot cold,hot cold..got us all fucked up....


----------



## FIJIRIDE




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 21 2008, 07:46 PM~10709130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

i wont make it to the show MY GURL HAD TO BLOW THE FACT THAT HER FAMILY IS THROWING ME A SUPRISE EARLY BDAY PARTY SUNDAY IN NAPA (BASTARDS) BUT I CANT HAVE A BUNCH OF MEXICANS MAD AT ME I SEEN AMERICAN ME AND I DONT WANNA GET SHANKED LIKE LIL PUPPET SO IMA BE IN NAPA BUT IMA LEAVE AND MAKE IT TO THE CRUZ I HOPE YALL STILL MAKE IT OUT TO SAC


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## lethalsdaname

DAM DID ANYONE SEE THIS FOOL AT THE CAR SHOW


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 21 2008, 11:05 PM~10710388
> *DAM DID ANYONE SEE THIS FOOL AT THE CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: yea an on the freeway out there from sac


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 21 2008, 11:11 PM~10710397
> *:biggrin: yea an on the freeway out there from sac
> *


WAS UP BUB WHAT U KNOW BOUT SAM'S WHEN U GONNA RIDE OUT TO SAM'S WIT ME FROM SAC


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 22 2008, 06:51 AM~10711027
> *WAS UP BUB WHAT U KNOW BOUT SAM'S  WHEN U GONNA RIDE OUT TO SAM'S WIT ME FROM SAC
> *


WHEN I MOVE OUT THERE IN SIX MONTHS DO I HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE PIGS AS MUCH AS I WOULD OUT HERE? 

THEY TRIP ON MODIFIED SUPSENSION AND SMALL TIRES. SHIT LIKE THAT?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 22 2008, 09:12 AM~10712177
> *WHEN I MOVE OUT THERE IN SIX MONTHS DO I HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE PIGS AS MUCH AS I WOULD OUT HERE?
> 
> THEY TRIP ON MODIFIED SUPSENSION AND SMALL TIRES. SHIT LIKE THAT?
> *


YA THEY TRIP BUT IM NOT TO SURE IF ITS WORST THAN SAC.. THEY REALLY DONT BOTHER YOU IF YOU ANIT DOING NOTHING WRONG........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop

it all depends where you move to, they are dicks here in fremont



> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 22 2008, 12:12 PM~10712177
> *WHEN I MOVE OUT THERE IN SIX MONTHS DO I HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE PIGS AS MUCH AS I WOULD OUT HERE?
> 
> THEY TRIP ON MODIFIED SUPSENSION AND SMALL TIRES. SHIT LIKE THAT?
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 22 2008, 09:12 AM~10712177
> *WHEN I MOVE OUT THERE IN SIX MONTHS DO I HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE PIGS AS MUCH AS I WOULD OUT HERE?
> 
> THEY TRIP ON MODIFIED SUPSENSION AND SMALL TIRES. SHIT LIKE THAT?
> *


NAW CUS THEY HAVE BETTER SHIT 2 DO THAN PULL OVER SOME GANG BANGERS( AT LEAST THATS WHAT WE ARE DOING IN SAC) BANGING IN LOW RIDERS. ALL I KNOW IF IMA DO A DRIVE BY IMA BE IN A HONDA ITS CHEAPER ON GAS AND I PROBABLY GOT A BETTER CHANCE OF HITTING A CORNER CUS I KNOW IF IM IN A LOW RIDER IM HITTING A POLE FIRST CORNER I HIT DOIN FIFTY BUT I GUESS SAC P.D. HAS GREAT INTELLAGENCE WORKING ON THERE SIDE


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 22 2008, 05:17 PM~10715510
> *NAW CUS THEY HAVE BETTER SHIT 2 DO THAN PULL OVER SOME GANG BANGERS( AT LEAST THATS WHAT WE ARE DOING IN SAC) BANGING IN LOW RIDERS.  ALL I KNOW IF IMA DO A DRIVE BY IMA BE IN A HONDA  ITS CHEAPER ON GAS AND I PROBABLY GOT A BETTER CHANCE OF HITTING A CORNER  CUS I KNOW IF IM IN A LOW RIDER  IM HITTING A POLE FIRST  CORNER I HIT DOIN FIFTY  BUT I GUESS  SAC P.D.  HAS GREAT INTELLAGENCE WORKING ON THERE SIDE
> *



SUP LEE, THIS IS GEE, ISSAC'S COUSIN.


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 22 2008, 07:32 PM~10716701
> *SUP LEE, THIS IS GEE, ISSAC'S COUSIN.
> *


aw dam was up loc hit me up wit ur number i was out in frisco this sunday go to my club thread LETHAL LOWS


----------



## 1938_MASTER

PM SENT uffin:


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10715201
> *it all depends where you move to, they are dicks here in fremont
> *


especially that fucker Rosetti :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

Hello Sams fam!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 23 2008, 11:14 AM~10720628
> *Hello  Sams fam!!!
> *


I called you yesterday......


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 22 2008, 06:17 PM~10715510
> *NAW CUS THEY HAVE BETTER SHIT 2 DO THAN PULL OVER SOME GANG BANGERS( AT LEAST THATS WHAT WE ARE DOING IN SAC) BANGING IN LOW RIDERS.  ALL I KNOW IF IMA DO A DRIVE BY IMA BE IN A HONDA  ITS CHEAPER ON GAS AND I PROBABLY GOT A BETTER CHANCE OF HITTING A CORNER  CUS I KNOW IF IM IN A LOW RIDER  IM HITTING A POLE FIRST  CORNER I HIT DOIN FIFTY  BUT I GUESS  SAC P.D.  HAS GREAT INTELLAGENCE WORKING ON THERE SIDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 22 2008, 11:12 AM~10712177
> *WHEN I MOVE OUT THERE IN SIX MONTHS DO I HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE PIGS AS MUCH AS I WOULD OUT HERE?
> 
> THEY TRIP ON MODIFIED SUPSENSION AND SMALL TIRES. SHIT LIKE THAT?
> *


In The Hayward area they dont trip!Never have on me anyways!
As a matter of fact, they dont in Sac either!
San Jose on Saturday nights and Fremont/Newark are probly the worst


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 23 2008, 03:07 PM~10722119
> *In The Hayward area they dont trip!Never have on me anyways!
> As a matter of fact, they dont in Sac either!
> San Jose on Saturday nights and Fremont/Newark are probly the worst
> *


WHEN CAN I DO A PHOTOSHOOT ON YOUR RIDE BRO?????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2008, 03:12 PM~10722144
> *WHEN CAN I DO A PHOTOSHOOT ON YOUR RIDE BRO?????
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2008, 03:13 PM~10722151
> *
> *


LOC'S SEND ME A LINK TO YOUR BUILD UP TOPIC AGAIN


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2008, 04:12 PM~10722144
> *WHEN CAN I DO A PHOTOSHOOT ON YOUR RIDE BRO?????
> *


whenever!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2008, 03:20 PM~10722180
> *LOC'S SEND ME A LINK TO YOUR BUILD UP TOPIC AGAIN
> *


It is in my signature bro .... look below for 87 Hennessy ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i better bump this, all the regulars must be on vacation :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 24 2008, 03:54 PM~10729425
> *i better bump this, all the regulars must be on vacation :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im back... dont know if i will make the socios show tomorrow...


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up people :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Nobody was at Sam's tonight


----------



## PICAZZO

Where is everyone? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 05:58 AM~10732425
> *Where is everyone? :dunno:
> *


I just got back from Disneyland..... Most people have a 4 day weekend so alot I them went on a vacation :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

MAN ME AND THE OLD LADY WENT TO DAVE AND BUSTERS THIS WEEKEND. I GOT SLAPPED IN THE BACK FROM "ACCIDENTLY" LOOKING AT ALL THE EYE CANDY :uh: 

ITS GONNA BE DIFFERENT MOVING OUT THERE FROM STAYING IN SAC AFTER ALL THESE YEARS. THE ONE THING I CAN SAY I CANT HANG WITH IS THE FUCKIN HYPHY BULLSHIT. 

SOME FOOL LOOKIN LIKE WEBSTER WITH DREDS ENDED UP CUTTING ME OFF IN A CADDILAC WITH ONE OF THOSE WISTLE THINGS ON THE TAILPIPE. :uh: :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 25 2008, 07:00 AM~10732431
> *I just got back from Disneyland..... Most people have a 4 day weekend so alot I them went on a vacation :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 07:23 AM~10732676
> *
> *





Why so sad regal?????? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10731311
> *Nobody was at Sam's tonight
> *


Pics or it didnt happen!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10731311
> *Nobody was at Sam's tonight
> *


i was striping a car. Sorry I wasnt out there. Gotta make some money to pay off the credit card so I can get my car going!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2008, 10:04 AM~10733071
> *i was striping a car. Sorry I wasnt out there. Gotta make some money to pay off the credit card so I can get my car going!!
> *


Yea I wouldn't mind making some $$$ to pay the plastic off


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10733501
> *Yea I wouldn't mind making some $$$ to pay the plastic off
> *


Yeah, TJ and I were talking this morning and I have to get it payed off since I have 12 months of no interest. Its a little more, and I mean a little more important than the paint for the Lincoln.


----------



## PICAZZO

I owe 5k in credit card bills !!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 02:08 PM~10733896
> *I owe 5k in credit card bills !!!!!!
> *


I only owe $1900. BUt I am still paying off the truck an bike as well. OVer all Im about $12k in debt. :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 02:08 PM~10733896
> *I owe 5k in credit card bills !!!!!!
> *


I only owe $1900. BUt I am still paying off the truck an bike as well. OVer all Im about $12k in debt. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

I want a partime job somewhere, retail or something, maybe I can go apply at Sam's
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 05:43 PM~10734825
> *I want a partime job somewhere, retail or something, maybe I can go apply at Sam's
> :biggrin:
> *


I know the owner and I can probably get some strings pulled!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2008, 02:35 PM~10734004
> *I only owe $1900. BUt I am still paying off the truck an bike as well. OVer all Im about $12k in debt. :uh:
> *


DAMN IT SOUNDS LIKE WERE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE. I OWE ABOUT 2500 IN CREDIT. BUT BEFORE WHEN I FILED BANKRUPTCY, I DIDNT HAVE SHIT. 

NOW I MADE SURE I GOT WHAT I REALLY WANTED, SO NOW THEY CAN GET FUCKED, AND SO CAN THE HATERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

AND WHEN YOU HAVE A GOOD LOOKIN RIDE, AND TAKE YOUR BROAD TO SAMS BURGER YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS....


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 25 2008, 02:37 PM~10734010
> *I only owe $1900. BUt I am still paying off the truck an bike as well. OVer all Im about $12k in debt. :uh:
> *


man thats nothing, im about 500k in debt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Sam's.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10731311
> *Nobody was at Sam's tonight
> *


i what of went but my car is still down maybe this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 26 2008, 11:54 AM~10738922
> *man thats nothing, im about 500k in debt
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

SHOULD BE CUT WHEN IT COMES BACK FROM PAINT IN A COUPLE MONTHS..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

^nice, it looked good already.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

locs how did you do at the show?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Wayne.






Locs hit me up so we can see if we can work a deal together.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2008, 05:24 PM~10741039
> *locs how did you do at the show?
> *


OH SHIT WAYNE I DIDNT KNOW THIS WAS YOU ITS LEE


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2008, 04:25 PM~10740405
> *^nice, it looked good already.
> *


THANKS, ITS GONNA BE A LITTLE DIFFERENT THE PATTERNS ARE GONNA GO DOWN THE HOOD AND THE TRUNK ALSO. KIND OF LIKE A TWO TONE BUT NOT REALLY. LITTLE SOMETHIN DIFFERENT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave: peoples


----------



## PICAZZO

What's good with Everyone? :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 26 2008, 07:21 PM~10741492
> *OH SHIT WAYNE I  DIDNT KNOW THIS WAS YOU  ITS LEE
> *


you just realized that!! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2008, 10:46 PM~10743700
> *you just realized that!! :biggrin:
> *


YEA THATS WHY I AINT NEVER SAID SHIT 2 YOU LMAO DAM


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 27 2008, 08:41 AM~10745011
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2008, 06:24 PM~10741039
> *locs how did you do at the show?
> *


Good to see you out there on sunday bro .... I placed 1st for 80's Mild .... had a good time .... didn't get home until 9 .... you should of stopped by yesterday .... we were there until like 9 or 9:30 .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 26 2008, 06:31 PM~10741091
> *:wave: Wayne.
> Locs hit me up so we can see if we can work a deal together.
> *


Sounds good bro ... throw me a number so i can see if i got the ends .... also need to know how extended they are :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 27 2008, 08:03 AM~10745112
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2008, 09:06 AM~10745125
> *Sounds good bro ... throw me a number so i can see if i got the ends .... also need to know how extended they are  :biggrin:
> *


Wayne said they are not Extended by much his guess was no more then 1/2


----------



## R0L0

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 27 2008, 10:28 AM~10745646
> *Wayne said they are not Extended by much his guess was no more then 1/2
> *


Sounds good bro ... let me know .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2008, 01:57 PM~10739622
> *SHOULD BE CUT WHEN IT COMES BACK FROM PAINT IN A COUPLE MONTHS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 27 2008, 10:44 AM~10745783
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


This guy cant keep an Avitar if his life depended on it :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 27 2008, 02:24 PM~10747438
> *This guy cant keep an Avitar if his life depended on it  :biggrin:
> *


No shit huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King+May 27 2008, 01:24 PM~10747438-->
> 
> 
> 
> This guy cant keep an Avitar if his life depended on it  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@May 27 2008, 02:00 PM~10747640
> *No shit huh!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10747116
> *nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN HOPEFULLY IT COMES OUT COO. GONNA BE DIFFERENT LIKE I SAID.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

IM TRYING TO WORK FOR WACHOVIA BANK OR COMCAST OUT THERE IN SAN LEANDRO. 

WHERES THERE SOME DECENT APARTMENTS TO MOVE TO IN THAT AREA. WHAT AREAS ARE COOL FOR KIDS ETC.. COULD I GET A COOL SPOT JUST FOR MYSELF FOR 8-900 A MONTH?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2008, 09:04 AM~10745119
> *Good to see you out there on sunday bro .... I placed 1st for 80's Mild .... had a good time .... didn't get home until 9 .... you should of stopped by yesterday .... we were there until like 9 or 9:30 .....
> *


congrats! :thumbsup: yea i had to get home early to be at work at 5am. :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 27 2008, 04:34 PM~10748194
> *IM TRYING TO WORK FOR WACHOVIA BANK OR COMCAST OUT THERE IN SAN LEANDRO.
> 
> WHERES THERE SOME DECENT APARTMENTS TO MOVE TO IN THAT AREA. WHAT AREAS ARE COOL FOR KIDS ETC.. COULD I GET A COOL SPOT JUST FOR MYSELF FOR 8-900 A MONTH?
> *


I'm tryna move out there,t oo so far the cheapest I've seen was about 1k bro


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry: I wasn't able to get off until 5pm since all the shoppers. I didn't think you would still be out there at that time


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 27 2008, 06:16 PM~10748937
> *I'm tryna move out there,t oo so far the cheapest I've seen was about 1k bro
> *


NO SHIT. GREAT. :uh:


----------



## Marxx

What do you guys think of the city of San Lorenzo? I'm probably gonna buy a fixer upper house down the street from Sam's off of Grant and would like to know your opinions. Based on my research the schools and streets of San Lorenzo seem to be pretty nice & safe, what do you guys think?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@May 27 2008, 09:33 PM~10750780
> *What do you guys think of the city of San Lorenzo? I'm probably gonna buy a fixer upper house down the street from Sam's off of Grant and would like to know your opinions. Based on my research the schools and streets of San Lorenzo seem to be pretty nice & safe, what do you guys think?
> *


HIT UP CADILLAC HEAVEN, THAT DUDE LIVES OUT THAT WAY.. 

I GOT A BETTER IDEA.

LETS ALL GO IN ON A 4 BEDROOM CRIB WITH 3 CAR GARAGE AND MAKE A LOWRIDER REALITY SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@May 27 2008, 08:33 PM~10750780
> *What do you guys think of the city of San Lorenzo? I'm probably gonna buy a fixer upper house down the street from Sam's off of Grant and would like to know your opinions. Based on my research the schools and streets of San Lorenzo seem to be pretty nice & safe, what do you guys think?
> *


san lorenzo is coo i live on lewelling and nobody relly bothers my cars or nuthing i can leave the windows down all nite and its still there in the morning but its a coo spot


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 27 2008, 11:27 PM~10751767
> *san lorenzo is coo i live on lewelling and nobody relly bothers my cars or nuthing i can leave the windows down all nite and its still there in the morning but its a coo spot
> *


NO SHIT. I MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK OUT THAT NEIGHBORHOOD ALSO. 

IM STARTIN TO STACK UP MY BREAD. 

I JUST SOLD THIS LAST NIGHT... :uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 05:55 AM~10752731
> *NO SHIT. I MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK OUT THAT NEIGHBORHOOD ALSO.
> 
> IM STARTIN TO STACK UP MY BREAD.
> 
> I JUST SOLD THIS LAST NIGHT... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I HAVE A BRAND NEW G FORCE 13 PUMPHEAD FOR SALE IF ANYONE NEEDS AN EXTRA HEAD


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 06:55 AM~10752731
> *NO SHIT. I MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK OUT THAT NEIGHBORHOOD ALSO.
> 
> IM STARTIN TO STACK UP MY BREAD.
> 
> I JUST SOLD THIS LAST NIGHT... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did you sell it for?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 09:58 AM~10753728
> *how much did you sell it for?
> *


SOLD IT TO MY HOMIE FOR 380.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10753776
> *SOLD IT TO MY HOMIE FOR 380.
> *


Damn that's a good price :0 

I have a regular adex with brand new adex plug I was thinking of selling myself...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10753795
> *Damn that's a good price :0
> 
> I have a regular adex with brand new adex plug I was thinking of selling myself...
> *


HES A HOMIE, I MAY HAVE LOST OF OUT ABOUT 75 BUCKS, BUT HES BEEN A GOOD HOMIE FOR A LONG TIME. 

AND I ALWASY BELIEVE IN GOING THE EXTRA MILE SO I HELPED HIM OUT. I WANNA SEE HIM DO IT BIG OUT THERE


----------



## CE 707

thats a good friend right there


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 10:30 AM~10753944
> *thats a good friend right there
> *


YOU HAVE TO MAN. I KNOW FOOLS OUT HERE RIPPING OFF THEIR OWN HOMIES. WITH USED SHIT EVEN. SKANDLESS.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@May 27 2008, 09:33 PM~10750780
> *What do you guys think of the city of San Lorenzo? I'm probably gonna buy a fixer upper house down the street from Sam's off of Grant and would like to know your opinions. Based on my research the schools and streets of San Lorenzo seem to be pretty nice & safe, what do you guys think?
> *


Yeah I've done research too and not too much negativity goes on out there.



*just these Mexicans with their bouncy cars :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2008, 10:47 AM~10754051
> *Yeah I've done research too and not too much negativity goes on out there.
> *just these Mexicans with their bouncy cars :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

GOT SOME 13X7 DAYTONS FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 11:00 AM~10754176
> *GOT SOME 13X7 DAYTONS FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES SIR HOW MUCH


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup fellas?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*I JUST NOTICED THOSE ARE 88 SPOKE!!!!!!!!!*
HOW MUCH!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 10:42 AM~10754495
> *I JUST NOTICED THOSE ARE 88 SPOKE!!!!!!!!!
> HOW MUCH!!!
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: THEY ARE 72 SPOKE  MAKE ME AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 11:54 AM~10754603
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  THEY ARE 72 SPOKE   MAKE ME AN OFFER :biggrin:
> *


THE GREEN TAG SAID 88 MY BAD..

SHOWS IM STILL A ROOKIE IN THE GAME... :biggrin: 

TO BE HONEST BRO I NEVER BOUGHT REAL DAYTONS SO PUT SOMETHIN OUT THERE.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 11:02 AM~10754665
> *THE GREEN TAG SAID 88 MY BAD..
> 
> SHOWS IM STILL A ROOKIE IN THE GAME... :biggrin:
> 
> TO BE HONEST BRO I NEVER BOUGHT REAL DAYTONS SO PUT SOMETHIN OUT THERE.
> *


I JUST SEEN IN OFF TOPIC ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY....* SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

HOMEBOY FROM RICHMOND HIT ME UP AND SAID MONEY IS ON ITS WAS SO THESE RIMS MIGHT BE SOLD... BUT IF DUDE BACKS OUT I WILL LET YOU KNOW. I AM SELLING THEM TO HIM FOR 1050.00


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 12:06 PM~10754707
> *HOMEBOY FROM RICHMOND HIT ME UP AND SAID MONEY IS ON ITS WAS SO THESE RIMS MIGHT BE SOLD... BUT IF DUDE BACKS OUT I WILL LET YOU KNOW. I AM SELLING THEM TO HIM FOR 1050.00
> *


Its his birthday give him a super playa price !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2008, 11:38 AM~10754887
> *Its his birthday give him a super playa price !!!! :biggrin:
> *


1050 IS A PLAYA PRICE... AND HE CAN GET THEM IF THE DEAL FALLS TORUGH. I WILL GIVE HIM FIRST CRACK AT THE RIMS IF THEY DONT GET SOLD TO THE GUY IN RICHMOND.... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

Im going to La this friday if anyone has stuff they need chromed i can drop them off with big rich, pm me what you need. or any parts that you need picked up. tryign to save afew on gas


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 01:36 PM~10755309
> *1050 IS A PLAYA PRICE... AND HE CAN GET THEM IF THE DEAL FALLS TORUGH. I WILL GIVE HIM FIRST CRACK AT THE RIMS IF THEY DONT GET SOLD TO THE GUY IN RICHMOND.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GREAT DEAL BRO. THANKS. HIMBONE HIT ME UP EARLIER AND I HAVE TO SEND MY REAR END TO GET CHROMED IN LA...I DONT REALLY GET CHANCES LIKE TAHT FOR SOMEONE TO TAKE MY SHIT TO LA FOR ME SO I HAVE TO GO THAT ROUTE.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 12:03 PM~10754684
> *I JUST SEEN IN OFF TOPIC ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY.... SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!!
> *


RIGHT ON BRO THANKS MAN!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 01:00 PM~10755449
> *THATS A GREAT DEAL BRO. THANKS. HIMBONE HIT ME UP EARLIER AND I HAVE TO SEND MY REAR END TO GET CHROMED IN LA...I DONT REALLY GET CHANCES LIKE TAHT FOR SOMEONE TO TAKE MY SHIT TO LA FOR ME SO I HAVE TO GO THAT ROUTE.
> *


COOL... IF YOU EVER NEED HOOK UP ON CHORME LATER LMK I HAVE A HOOK UP ALSO


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 01:01 PM~10755456
> *RIGHT ON BRO THANKS MAN!!
> *


YOUR WELCOME


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 02:33 PM~10755695
> *YOUR WELCOME
> *


whats good with you bro hows everything


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10755683
> *COOL... IF YOU EVER NEED HOOK UP ON CHORME LATER LMK I HAVE A HOOK UP ALSO
> *


COOL. I DO MAN. I HAVE MY SHIT IN 3 DIFFERENT PLACES..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 01:46 PM~10755789
> *whats good with you bro hows everything
> *


EVERYTHING GOOD BRO.... HOW ABOUT YOU??? YOU STILL INTERESTED IN THE CUTTY????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 28 2008, 01:49 PM~10755806
> *COOL. I DO MAN. I HAVE MY SHIT IN 3 DIFFERENT PLACES..
> *


LMK WHEN EVER YOUR READY........ PM ME A LIST OF WHAT YOU NEED DONE SO I CAN GET YOU PRICES


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10755683
> *COOL... IF YOU EVER NEED HOOK UP ON CHORME LATER LMK I HAVE A HOOK UP ALSO
> *


  cadirolo...i don't mean to be all in your business, but i need to get some parts re-chromed and polished, do you have the hook up. i just need some a place to take my parts - holla back - rasta


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10756492
> * cadirolo...i don't mean to be all in your business, but i  need to get some parts re-chromed and polished, do you have the hook up. i just need some a place to take my parts - holla back - rasta
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE I CAN HELP YOU OUT ALSO... THATS WHAT THIS LOWRIDING GAME IS ALL ABOUT. HELPING EACH OTHER. LMK WHAT YOU NEED AND I WILL TRY AND HOOK IT UP


----------



## Coast One

what up sams peeps... :biggrin:
we're trying to get monterey road in san jose crackin. we all know the cops got king and story on lock. we been looking for a way to bring cruising back but with the cops having full control of the old strip, instead of giving up on cruising its time to start a new one.
monterey road is a big strip, lots of parking lots, fast food spots, gas station. its right along the side the fair grounds where tully turns into curtner. they want to start first weekend in june. spread the word and post your opinions... :biggrin:
the idea has been talked about in bay are clubs inner circle topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10756590


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10755921
> *EVERYTHING GOOD BRO.... HOW ABOUT YOU??? YOU STILL INTERESTED IN THE CUTTY????
> *


I had the money last weekend as soon as I got it the motherfuckin bills got me :angry:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## oorefluxoo

:cheesy: I Love Sams :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY WAS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND OUT IN DA BAY GIVE ME A REASON TO COME SAT NIGHT TO SAM'S IF THE HOMIES GONNA BE THERE THATS REASON ENUFF I DONT WANNA DRIVE ALL THE WAY FROM SAC AND BE TWO OF THREE CARS THERE AND DOES ANYONE HAVE A RIDE FOR SALE BETWEEN 1,200 OR 1,500 I GOT A YOUNGSTA TRYIN TO JOIN THE LOWRIDING GAME


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY GLEN COME OUT TO SAMS / I WANNA TAKE SOME PICS / SO I ICAN SEND THEM TO WOLF / DUDE NEED TO SEE SOME FRIENDLY FACES / IM SURE HE TIRED OF JUST LOOKIN AT MY SEXY BLACK AZZ PICS


----------



## lethalsdaname

eddy u come 2 and bring yo dog my puppy need a snack lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 29 2008, 08:02 AM~10761179
> *eddy u come 2  and bring yo dog  my puppy need a snack lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: Man how is the Homie Wolf bro? shit come out and lets get it crackin' someone bring a mic for Lee so he can spit !!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

he doing as good as someone locked up could be doing i just wanna send him some pics of the homies so if everyone who know him can be out sat at sam's please come im sure someway some how he has helped everyone with something before


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 29 2008, 09:18 AM~10761761
> *he doing as good as someone locked up could be doing  i just wanna send him some pics of the homies so  if everyone who know him can be out sat at sam's please come  im sure someway some how he has helped everyone with something before
> *


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 29 2008, 01:48 PM~10764328
> *TTT
> *


HOWS THE MONTE????????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10764341
> *HOWS THE MONTE????????
> *


we were doing the tranny rite now ima finish it tomorow then saturday im gonna pik up the carburetor


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: Wuz up every body


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

Has anyone or does anyone know someone that got a degree online??? :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 09:46 AM~10770659
> *Has anyone or does anyone know someone that got a degree online??? :dunno:
> *


A guy I work with is trying to get his online from the University of Pheonix.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 30 2008, 10:13 AM~10770874
> *A guy I work with is trying to get his online from the University of Pheonix.
> *


:0 that's actually what I was looking into, can you find out for me how much more or less it cost, and if its legit? Thanks


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 10:29 AM~10770984
> *:0 that's actually what I was looking into, can you find out for me how much more or less it cost, and if its legit? Thanks
> *


Google it bro .... they have all the info .... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 09:46 AM~10770659
> *Has anyone or does anyone know someone that got a degree online??? :dunno:
> *


my brother is doing that 
i hit him up and let you know


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 12:03 PM~10771665
> *
> *


What's going on for this weekend?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10772434
> *What's going on for this weekend?
> *


 YOU GOING TO SAM'S?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 02:12 PM~10772648
> *YOU GOING TO SAM'S?
> *


Can't saturday have a wedding to go to .... you going?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 02:15 PM~10772663
> *Can't saturday have a wedding to go to .... you going?
> *


YEAH GOING TO BE IN THE EASTBAY ALL DAY TOMMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10772669
> *YEAH GOING TO BE IN THE EASTBAY ALL DAY TOMMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


Most of the day ... the wedding is in the West Bay .... why what's crackin?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 02:19 PM~10772682
> *Most of the day ... the wedding is in the West Bay .... why what's crackin?
> *


Nah I was saying that I am going to be in the EastBay probably all day tommorrow, I got to go paintballing with my mentee and then I got an appointment with a real estate agent to look at some properties and then SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 02:15 PM~10772663
> *Can't saturday have a wedding to go to .... you going?
> *


me too :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone need a brand new set of og wires 13x7 rev


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 30 2008, 07:16 PM~10774677
> *anyone need a brand new set of og wires 13x7 rev
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 30 2008, 11:46 PM~10776425
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


still in the box's with 2 wing strait knock offs make me an offer


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2008, 09:46 AM~10770659
> *Has anyone or does anyone know someone that got a degree online??? :dunno:
> *



hey Regal King, I took two classes from them (University of Phoenix) to keep my credentials up to date. It was totally legit, and pretty easy, online classes that you can do anytime (when your not on layitlow). They were the cheapest I found for what you get. d


----------



## Elwood

Anybody looking for 14" bumper kit???????


----------



## PICAZZO

WOW THE SERVER IS BACK UP ~!!!!

I WAS GOING THROUGH WITHDRAWS AND STUFF MAN THAT WAS NOT FUNNY I CANT BELIEVE THAT HAPPENED I WAS SUICIDAL ANY EVERYTHING :angry: :ugh: :guns: :around: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@May 31 2008, 07:49 AM~10777071
> *hey Regal King,  I took two classes from them (University of Phoenix) to keep my credentials up to date.  It was totally legit, and pretty easy,  online classes that you can do anytime (when your not on layitlow).  They were the cheapest I found for what you get.  d
> *


WELL BASICALLY WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR IS THIS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET SOME TYPE OF CERTIFICATE TO WORK WITH AN OUTREACH PROGRAM, I REALLY DONT LIKE ALLOT OF THE GENERAL ED COURSES BECAUSE HONESTLY I PROBABLY HAVE THE MATH SKILLS OF A 8TH GRADER. SO IF I COULD FIND A COURSE THAT WOULD GET ME CERTIFIED IN THE FIELD OF SOCIAL TYPE WORK THEN I WILL PAY FOR IT REGARDLESS OF COST, IF ANYONE HAS ANY ADVISE PLEASE CONTACT ME.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2008, 07:23 AM~10779441
> *WOW THE SERVER IS BACK UP ~!!!!
> 
> I WAS GOING THROUGH WITHDRAWS AND STUFF MAN THAT WAS NOT FUNNY I CANT BELIEVE THAT HAPPENED I WAS SUICIDAL ANY EVERYTHING  :angry:  :ugh:  :guns:  :around:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: shit i was going trough withdraws also i am glad its back up :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

THE CUTTY IS FINALLY RUNNING AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: 



THE VIDEO SUCKS IT WAS TAKEN FROM A CAMERA PHONE :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

wont let me play it >


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2008, 02:49 PM~10781982
> *wont let me play it >
> *


its justa small clip of the cutty 3 wheelin


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

does anyone know how to mess with transmisions cause i just need 2 things done the filter changed and one plug that goes to the sensor 
if anyone knows how to do it let me know i can pay you to


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 3 2008, 10:13 AM~10787785
> *does anyone know how to mess with transmisions cause i just need 2 things done the filter changed and one plug that goes to the sensor
> if anyone knows how to do it let me know i can pay you to
> *


theres alot of transmission shops in oakland


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 30 2008, 08:16 PM~10774677
> *anyone need a brand new set of og wires 13x7 rev
> *


 set a price


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 3 2008, 12:03 PM~10788175
> *set a price
> *


299.00 :uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10789834
> *299.00 :uh:
> *


DID YOU GET YOUR ZENITHS YET???????


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2008, 08:23 AM~10779441
> *WOW THE SERVER IS BACK UP ~!!!!
> 
> I WAS GOING THROUGH WITHDRAWS AND STUFF MAN THAT WAS NOT FUNNY I CANT BELIEVE THAT HAPPENED I WAS SUICIDAL ANY EVERYTHING  :angry:  :ugh:  :guns:  :around:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up eveyone??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 3 2008, 03:41 PM~10790357
> *Whats up eveyone??
> *


YO!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2008, 08:23 AM~10779441
> *WOW THE SERVER IS BACK UP ~!!!!
> 
> I WAS GOING THROUGH WITHDRAWS AND STUFF MAN THAT WAS NOT FUNNY I CANT BELIEVE THAT HAPPENED I WAS SUICIDAL ANY EVERYTHING  :angry:  :ugh:  :guns:  :around:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


im finally back :biggrin: i dont realize how much im on here until its not working :uh: :angry:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 3 2008, 04:48 PM~10790848
> *im finally back :biggrin:  i dont realize how much im on here until its not working :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 3 2008, 03:38 PM~10789871
> *DID YOU GET YOUR ZENITHS YET???????
> *


ya taken up space in the bedroom


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 3 2008, 05:48 PM~10790848
> *im finally back :biggrin:  i dont realize how much im on here until its not working :uh:  :angry:
> *


I know what you mean


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 3 2008, 08:40 PM~10793275
> *ya taken up space in the bedroom
> *


wanna sell them?????? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Vero~Con~Que$o

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Hello Sam's People


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 4 2008, 10:39 AM~10796481
> *wanna sell them?????? :biggrin:
> *


ummmmmm ............na but if you want to check them out come see us hop sunday they'll be doin 70+"


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Vero~Con~Que$o_@Jun 4 2008, 05:57 PM~10800153
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Hello Sam's People
> *


 welcome to LayItLow


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone have any openings at their work?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 4 2008, 06:49 PM~10800504
> *ummmmmm ............na  but if you want to check them out come see us hop sunday they'll be doin 70+"
> *


So you are going to Sac then? What time are you heading out at?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 5 2008, 09:23 AM~10804474
> *Does anyone have any openings at their work?
> *


Why bro what happened where you are at now?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Vero~Con~Que$o_@Jun 4 2008, 05:57 PM~10800153
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Hello Sam's People
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 5 2008, 09:25 AM~10804483
> *Why bro what happened where you are at now?
> *


Boss feels that since we dont have the same "intrest" that maybe I'm not right for the job, its just personality differences, but he is the boss and I have 3 weeks left before I am unemployeed.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 5 2008, 09:28 AM~10804509
> *Boss feels that since we dont have the same "intrest" that maybe I'm not right for the job, its just personality differences, but he is the boss and I have 3 weeks left before I am unemployeed.
> *


Same interests .... :uh: isn't everyone that works with you want to catch people who steal and help people find stores?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 5 2008, 09:35 AM~10804539
> *Same interests ....  :uh:  isn't everyone that works with you want to catch people who steal and help people find stores?
> *


Basically he is lightly mentioned that he feels I put more effort into my Car stuff and my mentor program then work which is a bunch of bullshit, I randomly go on here at work specially if he is around, so that means people are putting shit in his head, and he mentioned something about my friends, because they dont dress all square, I just think he wants to put someone else in charge, I admit I have dropped the ball, but never on purpose always as trial and error, but hey He is the boss what can i say.


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone know of any paintball gun stores that do repairs?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 4 2008, 05:49 PM~10800504
> *ummmmmm ............na  but if you want to check them out come see us hop sunday they'll be doin 70+"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Vero~Con~Que$o_@Jun 4 2008, 04:57 PM~10800153
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Hello Sam's People
> *


YO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Vero~Con~Que$o

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2008, 12:40 AM~10803022
> *welcome to LayItLow
> *


ThAnKs !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Vero~Con~Que$o

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 5 2008, 11:04 AM~10805236
> *YO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hi UnClE WhTcHa DoIn??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Vero~Con~Que$o_@Jun 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10805292
> *Hi UnClE WhTcHa DoIn??
> *


whats up with your picture in your avitar??? why you trying to look all sexy or something???? lol i dont think your boyfriend likes it :0 :biggrin:  


nothing just trying to get the cutlass ready for the streets again


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 5 2008, 11:52 AM~10805628
> *whats up with your picture in your avitar??? why you trying to look all sexy or something???? lol i dont think your boyfriend likes it :0  :biggrin:
> nothing just trying to get the cutlass ready for the streets again
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10805953
> *
> *


Yo king what it do homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 5 2008, 12:32 PM~10805962
> *Yo king what it do homeboy :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

:wave: everyone


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10808830
> *:wave: everyone
> *


:wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 5 2008, 11:52 AM~10805628
> *whats up with your picture in your avitar??? why you trying to look all sexy or something???? lol i dont think your boyfriend likes it :0  :biggrin:
> nothing just trying to get the cutlass ready for the streets again
> *


ID BE SAYING THE SAME SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PROTECT THE FAM :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 5 2008, 09:29 PM~10809964
> *ID BE SAYING THE SAME SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PROTECT THE FAM :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped81

anyone going to sams saturday iam if i get my car going


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 5 2008, 11:08 PM~10810722
> *anyone going to sams saturday iam if i get my car going
> *


im selling this if you want it fits g bodies


----------



## CHELADAS75

WHATS GOOD HOMIES? ILL BE OUT THAT WAY TOMORROW.. WANTING TO SEE WHAT SAMS IS ALL ABOUT. I WONT HAVE THE RIDE, ITS GETTIN CUT OUT RIGHT NOW. MY TRUCK WILL DO THO


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2008, 09:17 AM~10812860
> *im selling this if you want it fits g bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is it


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 6 2008, 12:09 PM~10813647
> *what is it
> *


a chrome pumpkin for your rear end


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 6 2008, 11:24 AM~10813729
> *a chrome pumpkin for your rear end
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 6 2008, 12:24 PM~10813729
> *a chrome pumpkin for your rear end
> *


:yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2008, 09:10 PM~10816629
> *:yes:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 6 2008, 12:45 PM~10813879
> *
> *


come on now you know you want it


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2008, 09:30 PM~10817084
> *come on now you know you want it
> *


 :biggrin: i wish i could afford it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 7 2008, 12:11 AM~10817545
> *:biggrin: i wish i could afford it
> *


Well I might have it for a while, so if you come up on some cash hit me up 




You going to sam's?


----------



## R0L0

Who's comming out tonite????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 7 2008, 08:06 AM~10818150
> *Who's comming out tonite????
> *


I probably Am, I am taking my mentee to paintball again so imma be out this way (eastbay) all day.....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 7 2008, 06:47 AM~10818111
> *Well I might have it for a while, so if you come up on some cash hit me up
> You going to sam's?
> *


ill hit you up when i have it 

but yeah ima go if my car is running hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

who else is going out tonight?


----------



## Hustler on the go

So how was it out there???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 8 2008, 10:07 AM~10822988
> *So how was it out there???
> *


Nobody :nono:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 8 2008, 09:07 AM~10822988
> *So how was it out there???
> *


it was the usual me wayne and shane :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 8 2008, 09:47 AM~10823162
> *Nobody :nono:
> *


we were there but you werent :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 8 2008, 10:47 AM~10823162
> *Nobody :nono:
> *


Oh, I know you aint talkin!!!! LOL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 8 2008, 10:28 AM~10823345
> *it was the usual me wayne and shane :biggrin:
> *


oh and brisket...... lol :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I was there around 6:30 not a single soul and then I went to Loc's had a few cold ones and then I called Wayne and he said he was there, but that nobody else was there. I called u back cadirolo and nothing.

So I left, but I did stop by :yes:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 8 2008, 11:51 AM~10823447
> *oh and  brisket...... lol :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahaha.....hahahahahahahahaha.....hahahahaha, Thats funny, I dont care who you are!!!!!


----------



## dropped81

anyone want to buy some 5.20s 13s with fat whitewalls for 350obo pretty much new


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 8 2008, 11:58 AM~10823483
> *I was there around 6:30 not a single soul and then I went to Loc's had a few cold ones and then I called Wayne and he said he was there, but that nobody else was there. I called u back cadirolo and nothing.
> 
> So I left, but I did stop by :yes:
> *


Calm down homie, we just givin you the buisness!!! We love you King!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 8 2008, 01:35 PM~10824008
> *Calm down homie, we just givin you the buisness!!! We love you King!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 8 2008, 12:35 PM~10824008
> *Calm down homie, we just givin you the buisness!!! We love you King!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 8 2008, 12:23 PM~10823950
> *anyone want to buy some 5.20s 13s with fat whitewalls for 350obo pretty much new
> *


pics homie


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10825543
> *pics homie
> *


dont have none andi lost the memory card for my camera so if anyone is interested give me a call 408-401-2923 sammy 
there clean just need some rims to go on :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 8 2008, 09:56 PM~10827627
> *dont have none andi lost the memory card for my camera so if anyone is interested give me a call 408-401-2923 sammy
> there clean just need some rims to go on  :biggrin:
> *


are they the new coker re-pops or are they the og premium sportways????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2008, 10:17 AM~10812860
> *im selling this if you want it fits g bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much bro?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 9 2008, 07:41 AM~10829108
> *are they the new coker re-pops or are they the og premium sportways????
> *


im pretty sure there the premium sportways 
im selling them for my homie alex thats why but im pretty sure that there not the coker


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 08:45 AM~10829566
> *How much bro?
> *


i think he said like 100


----------



## dropped81

yeah there premium sportways


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 9 2008, 04:05 PM~10832633
> *yeah there premium sportways
> *


i want them but i aint gonna pay 350.00


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

all trade for my new 13's then you can trade me :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10834884
> *all trade for my new 13's then you can trade me  :biggrin:
> *


plus the remmys and you might have a deal


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 9 2008, 09:51 PM~10835228
> *plus the remmys and you might have a deal
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 9 2008, 04:31 PM~10832791
> *i want them but i aint gonna pay 350.00
> *


how much bro shoot an offer i said obo :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10834884
> *all trade for my new 13's then you can trade me  :biggrin:
> *


who you taliking to


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

anybody want to buy a cutlass project car or chrome undercarriage? hit me up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

oh, my cadi will be for sale soon too, i'll make a topic in the next few days... :happysad:


----------



## PICAZZO

I am going to be searching for a job soon if anyone has any openings at their job please contact me  any help is appreciated.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 9 2008, 11:46 PM~10836048
> * I am going to be searching for a job soon if anyone has any openings at their job please contact me  any help is appreciated.
> *


jo-anns


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10835950
> *oh, my cadi will be for sale soon too, i'll make a topic in the next few days... :happysad:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 THE BIG BODY OR THE 2 DOOR? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 10 2008, 06:29 AM~10836976
> *jo-anns
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 9 2008, 01:10 PM~10831018
> *i think he said like 100
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: WHAT DOES JO-ANN'S PAY?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 10 2008, 08:21 AM~10837517
> *:wave: WHAT DOES JO-ANN'S PAY?
> *


THEY START AT 8.75 DEPENDING ON YOU EXPERINCE  I USED TO BE THE STORE MANAGER WHERE TONY WORKS.....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2008, 09:19 PM~10835505
> *:ugh:
> *













































ALSO HAS A BRAND NEW ADEX PLUG


----------



## lowriv1972

Whas up fellas?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 10 2008, 10:27 AM~10838330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO HAS A BRAND NEW ADEX PLUG
> *


how much


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 10 2008, 11:27 AM~10838330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO HAS A BRAND NEW ADEX PLUG
> *


that one is scratched :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 10 2008, 12:23 PM~10839075
> *that one is scratched :biggrin:
> *


I WILL FILL IN THE SCRATCHES WITH MY SHARPIE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10838711
> *Whas up fellas?
> *


WHAT UP PIMPIN


----------



## R0L0

JUST BOUGHT THIS........ :biggrin: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10825543
> *pics homie
> *


My Webpage


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 10 2008, 04:33 PM~10840435
> *JUST BOUGHT THIS........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*5 CHILIDOGS 5 BUCKS AT WIENERSCHNITZEL*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 10 2008, 05:41 PM~10841416
> *5 CHILIDOGS 5 BUCKS AT WIENERSCHNITZEL
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 10 2008, 05:40 PM~10841404
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 10 2008, 04:33 PM~10840435
> *JUST BOUGHT THIS........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was at san bernardino


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 10 2008, 08:40 AM~10837339
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  THE BIG BODY OR THE 2 DOOR? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


either one.... but preferably the big body 



by the way, i'd like my dump back. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 10 2008, 06:17 PM~10841690
> *either one.... but preferably the big body
> by the way, i'd like my dump back. :biggrin:
> *


we can work something out what you got for me?????? 


You know you always have first dibs on any of my stuff im gettin rid of :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 10 2008, 02:48 PM~10839727
> *I WILL FILL IN THE SCRATCHES WITH MY SHARPIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 9 2008, 11:21 PM~10835938
> *anybody want to buy a cutlass project car or chrome undercarriage? hit me up
> *


How much for the undercarriage ?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 11 2008, 08:32 AM~10845506
> *How much for the undercarriage ?
> *


i think he wants 1200.00 its a rear end and upper and lower a-arms


----------



## SHOWTIME916

WAYNE TELL THE WIFE I WANNA BUY THE PINK ONE FOR MY MOM.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 11 2008, 09:28 AM~10845880
> *WAYNE TELL THE WIFE I WANNA BUY THE PINK ONE FOR MY MOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 11 2008, 10:06 AM~10845741
> *i think he wants 1200.00 its a rear end and upper and lower a-arms
> *


I KNOW WHERE THERES A CHROME TRANSMISSION FOR THAT CAR ALSO BRAND NEW AND REBUILT. THE WHOLE CASING IS CHROME. HELL PROBLLY TAKE 1200 FOR IT. 


IT USED TO BE MINE


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Psta




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> WAYNE TELL THE WIFE I WANNA BUY THE PINK ONE FOR MY MOM.
> 
> everythings for sale  the wife wants a new car....


----------



## lowriv1972

Damn, I missed all sorts of stuff while I was busy!!


























































Just a few pics of the project I have been working on.


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 PM~10851812
> *Damn, I missed all sorts of stuff while I was busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics of the project I have been working on.
> *





:barf:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 11 2008, 10:56 PM~10852397
> *:barf:
> *


a bro it was good seeing you this weekend at the show


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 PM~10851812
> *Damn, I missed all sorts of stuff while I was busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics of the project I have been working on.
> *


Damn you have been busy bro .... looks good ....


----------



## SHOWTIME916

THAT GREEN CANDY'S GONNA LOOK GOOD OVER THAT GOLD LEAF.

THAT WAS A SMART DECISION TO PUT IT UNDER THE CANDY... ITS A GOOD LOOK..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 11 2008, 10:56 PM~10852397
> *:barf:
> *


Dont hate, Your just pissed beacause TJ wouldnt show you her TITS!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 12 2008, 10:36 AM~10854704
> *Dont hate, Your just pissed beacause TJ wouldnt show you her TITS!!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:30 AM~10854650
> *THAT GREEN CANDY'S GONNA LOOK GOOD OVER THAT GOLD LEAF.
> 
> THAT WAS A SMART DECISION TO PUT IT UNDER THE CANDY... ITS A GOOD LOOK..
> *


X 1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 10:50 AM~10854819
> *X 1000000000000000000000000000
> *


Thanks guys for understanding the idea behind it all!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 12 2008, 10:53 AM~10854845
> *Thanks guys for understanding the idea behind it all!!!
> *


did you get your tire's?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 12 2008, 10:54 AM~10854860
> *did you get your tire's?
> *


Yeah, I got a used set. You go some that you are willing to part ways with?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 12 2008, 10:53 AM~10854845
> *Thanks guys for understanding the idea behind it all!!!
> *


BE SURE YOU PUT A COUPLE EASY PATTERNS WITH SOME MARBLIZING IN THERE. IT WILL LOOK SICK...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 12 2008, 12:32 PM~10855641
> *Yeah, I got a used set. You go some that you are willing to part ways with?
> *


maybe


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 12 2008, 04:54 PM~10857565
> *maybe
> *


What you got?? :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 12 2008, 07:04 PM~10858932
> *What you got??  :0
> *


 :0 x2 hey tim you got any hopping springs you wanna sell????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 12 2008, 10:15 PM~10860179
> *:0 x2 hey tim you got any hopping springs you wanna sell????
> *


i have 3 sets we hopped on once or twice on 4 1/2 ton full stacks


----------



## locs_650

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 11 2008, 10:06 AM~10845741
> *i think he wants 1200.00 its a rear end and upper and lower a-arms
> *


are the uppers extended?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 05:39 AM~10861572
> *i have 3 sets we hopped on once or twice on  4 1/2 ton full stacks
> *


how much??????


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

anyone know who is hiring?


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10852397
> *:barf:
> *



X2 

:barf: :barf:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 AM~10863015
> *X2
> 
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


Damn, like that!!! I see how it is!!! :uh:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 07:39 AM~10861572
> *i have 3 sets we hopped on once or twice on  4 1/2 ton full stacks
> *


You should have 5 sets of coils for sale :biggrin: 

StreetLow Salinas = Lost :dunno:
Low Vintage Tennyson = Lost :dunno:
StreetLow SanFrancisco = Lost :dunno:
Socios Sacramento = Lost :dunno:
Devotions Sacramento = Lost big :buttkick:

Do you have any winning coils for sale 
:twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10863066
> *You should have 5 sets of coils for sale :biggrin:
> 
> StreetLow Salinas = Lost :dunno:
> Low Vintage Tennyson = Lost :dunno:
> StreetLow SanFrancisco = Lost :dunno:
> Socios Sacramento = Lost :dunno:
> Devotions Sacramento = Lost big :buttkick:
> 
> Do you have any winning coils for sale
> :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WINNING COILS :roflmao:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 06:39 AM~10861572
> *i have 3 sets we hopped on once or twice on  4 1/2 ton full stacks
> *


Hopping coils FAIL.. :loco:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 PM~10851812
> *Damn, I missed all sorts of stuff while I was busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics of the project I have been working on.
> *


Dont quit your day job.. :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I WOULD DO SOME PATTERNS ON THE QUARTER ROOF TOO. UNLESS ITS GOT A MOONROOF.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

IM STARVING


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 13 2008, 11:52 AM~10863380
> *I WOULD DO SOME PATTERNS ON THE QUARTER ROOF TOO. UNLESS ITS GOT A MOONROOF.
> *


Its gettin some patterns this weekend.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 13 2008, 11:18 AM~10863608
> *Its gettin some patterns this weekend.
> *


shane dont trip homie that shit looks good doggy. there is just a bunch of haters on here bro that only wished they could do what you do.....  keep up the good work bro i cant wait till you get to my cadi :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10863066
> *You should have 5 sets of coils for sale :biggrin:
> 
> StreetLow Salinas = Lost :dunno:
> Low Vintage Tennyson = Lost :dunno:
> StreetLow SanFrancisco = Lost :dunno:
> Socios Sacramento = Lost :dunno:
> Devotions Sacramento = Lost big :buttkick:
> 
> Do you have any winning coils for sale
> :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANKS FOR THE CANDLE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10863066
> *You should have 5 sets of coils for sale :biggrin:
> 
> StreetLow Salinas = Lost :dunno:
> Low Vintage Tennyson = Lost :dunno:
> StreetLow SanFrancisco = Lost :dunno:
> Socios Sacramento = Lost :dunno:
> Devotions Sacramento = Lost big :buttkick:
> 
> Do you have any winning coils for sale
> :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

IM NOT HOPPING ANY MORE SO NOW WHAT YA GUNNA DO?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 13 2008, 11:44 AM~10863313
> *Hopping coils FAIL.. :loco:
> *


STOP TRYING TO TEAM UP AGAINST ME AND GO BUILD A 2 DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 PM~10851812
> *Damn, I missed all sorts of stuff while I was busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics of the project I have been working on.
> *


that is some nice work right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 13 2008, 10:14 AM~10862734
> *how much??????
> *


40 a pair


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 13 2008, 03:23 PM~10864956
> *that is some nice work right there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 02:30 PM~10865017
> *40 a pair
> *


I will take a pair


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10864789
> *shane dont trip homie that shit looks good doggy. there is just a bunch of haters on here bro that only wished they could do what you do.....  keep up the good work bro i cant wait till you get to my cadi :biggrin:
> *



No Haten going here, I told Shane and the owner also a close homie of mine, my opinion face to face while I was working side by side in the same shop on another project, so I would suggest before you try to be an internet gangster and call somebody a hater try saying it face to face first.



Tommy


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 04:11 PM~10864872
> *IM NOT HOPPING ANY MORE SO NOW WHAT YA GUNNA DO?
> *


I'll wait for Jimmy :0 

I here he is coming out of retirement


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 04:30 PM~10865017
> *40 a pair
> *



Can I borrow a pair, I 'll give them back when I return the spare tire


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

your gunna get beat by your very own candle :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 13 2008, 06:54 PM~10866189
> *Can I borrow a pair, I 'll give them back when I return the spare tire
> *


i got a brand new set of 13" zeniths you can hop on so you can put tho's tires back on the dump truck


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 07:54 PM~10866192
> *your gunna get beat by your very own candle :biggrin:
> *


 My candle has a winning reputation, so don't ruin it :no:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2008, 07:56 PM~10866200
> *i got a brand new set of 13" zeniths you can hop on so you can put tho's tires back on the dump truck
> *


Thanks I will be by tonite to pick them up :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 13 2008, 06:51 PM~10866179
> *I'll wait for Jimmy :0
> 
> I here he is coming out of retirement
> *


 :twak: :rofl: :nono: WHAT EVER :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 13 2008, 09:41 AM~10862503
> *are the uppers extended?
> *


yes extended and reinforced... the lowers are reinforced and molded, and the rear end is reinforced and molded with powerballs and chain mounts.

i'll try and put up some pics soon.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i hear everyone is going to sams tomorrow at 7 :yes: 



hey tony congrats on your graduation today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10867648
> *i hear everyone is going to sams tomorrow at 7 :yes:
> hey tony congrats on your graduation today!! :thumbsup:
> *


damn i wish i could go :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

So who is rolling out tonite??? :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 13 2008, 11:38 PM~10867648
> *i hear everyone is going to sams tomorrow at 7 :yes:
> hey tony congrats on your graduation today!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks wayne


----------



## og flip from frisco

I can't make it tonite, My god son is having a graduation party. Thanks or the text Shane. By the way your getting pretty dam good with the striping. 

Tony congratulation's on your graduation!!!!!!!!The world awaits, just go get it!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 14 2008, 01:42 PM~10869708
> *I can't make it tonite, My god son is having a graduation party. Thanks or the text Shane. By the way your getting pretty dam good with the striping.
> 
> Tony congratulation's on your graduation!!!!!!!!The world awaits, just go get it!!!!
> *


Thanks bro!! I hoped you got the text!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 14 2008, 01:42 PM~10869708
> *I can't make it tonite, My god son is having a graduation party. Thanks or the text Shane. By the way your getting pretty dam good with the striping.
> 
> Tony congratulation's on your graduation!!!!!!!!The world awaits, just go get it!!!!
> *


Congrats. Tony!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10870304
> *Congrats. Tony!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you comin thru tonite??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 14 2008, 09:51 AM~10868700
> *thanks wayne
> *


Congrats Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Neige

regal queen, what happened to your gbody thread?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

THANKS EVERY ONE ON THE CONGRATS

i wasent able to make sams ...i was in a accident and my caddy is pretty embarising 2 drive ...

and i was working late 

alright homies 
happy fathers day 

late


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT LAST NIGHT :yes:


----------



## lowriv1972

Sly Slick & Wicked








Regal King Finally made it out to Sams
































Headin out for a cruise!!!
















































Cruising down Hesperian
























My car was a little dirty :uh: 

























I had a damn good time tonight!!! Happy Fathers Day!!!!

Next time were riding to Oakland!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Sorry the pics arent that great!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: good pics, trust me they're not bad I have an expensive camera and still can't get good quality pics at night....


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Happy Father's day to all the dad's out there :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 15 2008, 08:53 AM~10873178
> *:wave: Happy Father's day to all the dad's out there :wave:
> *


x100 HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE.....


DAMN I MISSED OUT LAST NITE


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:24 AM~10873340
> *x100 HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE.....
> DAMN I MISSED OUT LAST NITE
> *


Happy Fathers Day Bro!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10871855
> *THANKS EVERY ONE ON THE CONGRATS
> 
> i wasent able to make sams ...i was in a accident and my caddy is pretty embarising 2 drive ...
> 
> and i was working late
> 
> alright homies
> happy fathers day
> 
> late
> *


Not the Caddy


----------



## Hustler on the go

I missed it :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10873457
> *I missed it :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



Nothing new for you :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 15 2008, 11:25 AM~10873694
> *Nothing new for you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Oh Snap!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10873457
> *I missed it :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Yep, we rolled from Sam's to Regal Cinemas in Union City to Mission Blvd to Tennyson. ABout ten cars deep. The people at the movie theatre were trippin to see all of us rollin and hittin switches!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 15 2008, 11:30 AM~10873727
> *Yep, we rolled from Sam's to Regal Cinemas in Union City to Mission Blvd to Tennyson. ABout ten cars deep. The people at the movie theatre were trippin to see all of us rollin and hittin switches!!!!
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO

Where is everyone :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

MIGHT BE MOVING OUT THERE WITH THE OLD LADY IN OCTOBER.


----------



## locs_650

Had a great time on saturday .... started the cruise a little late .... next year we will do it again for Fathers day but maybe a little something more too :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

nice pics guys!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 16 2008, 09:27 AM~10879111
> *Had a great time on saturday .... started the cruise a little late .... next year we will do it again for Fathers day but maybe a little something more too  :biggrin:
> *


yea you guys waited until we left :angry: 


oh well looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 15 2008, 11:25 AM~10873694
> *Nothing new for you :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: The way you missed our show we had.









































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

Let me know what you fellas think, I did that picture at a shoot on saturday...


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 16 2008, 04:58 PM~10882544
> *yea you guys waited until we left :angry:
> oh well looks like you guys had a good time.
> *


Not like that ... more people showed up after you left .... i wanted to cruise earlier and not late but it ended up that way .... next time we want to cruise when it is still light out ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 17 2008, 12:51 AM~10886409
> *Let me know what you fellas think, I did that picture at a shoot on saturday...
> *


Looks good bro .... wish i could of been there .... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10885806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT ANY PANTY SHOTS I CAN HIDE FROM THE OLD LADY :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 17 2008, 12:52 PM~10889386
> *YOU GOT ANY PANTY SHOTS I CAN HIDE FROM THE OLD LADY :uh:
> *


:nono:


Sorry Buddy none of those, I'll post the rest up later


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 17 2008, 02:23 PM~10890024
> *:nono:
> Sorry Buddy none of those, I'll post the rest up later
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 17 2008, 02:58 PM~10890268
> *
> *


she'd charge haha


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10890446
> *she'd charge haha
> *


STEVE YOU GOIN TO LOLYSTICS IN WOODLAND


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 17 2008, 04:09 PM~10890809
> *STEVE YOU GOIN TO LOLYSTICS IN WOODLAND
> *


i SHOULD be going to both woodland shows


----------



## denchantedone

So Shane! Where was my phone call????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have some 14" comp cylinders with cups for sale


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 17 2008, 08:32 PM~10892870
> *i have some 14" comp cylinders with cups for sale
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=414518&st=0


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 17 2008, 09:32 PM~10892870
> *i have some 14" comp cylinders with cups for sale
> *



If they are competition cylinders they must have never been installed in your car, the no comp Limo


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Guess my pictures are shitty


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2008, 05:05 PM~10900173
> *Guess my pictures are shitty
> *


 :uh: just cuz not everyone comments your pics dont make them shitty young grasshopper


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2008, 04:05 PM~10900173
> *Guess my pictures are shitty
> *


nah there cool bro :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2008, 12:52 AM~10895117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at them ugly rims :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 18 2008, 11:26 PM~10903643
> *nah there cool bro  :cheesy:
> *


yeah doggy they coo


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 18 2008, 11:29 PM~10903653
> *yeah doggy they coo
> *


hows things with the cutty bro


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 18 2008, 11:31 PM~10903663
> *hows things with the cutty bro
> *



everything good bro thanks for asking... i just have to put the continental kit back on........ :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

2000 Tahoe Limited still for sale


----------



## SHOWTIME916

WHATS YOUR GGUYS OPINION...

SHOULD I PUT A CONTINENTAL KIT, ON MY LINCOLN OR NOT????


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10904703
> *WHATS YOUR GGUYS OPINION...
> 
> SHOULD I PUT A CONTINENTAL KIT,  ON MY LINCOLN OR NOT????
> *


i vote no... :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10904703
> *WHATS YOUR GGUYS OPINION...
> 
> SHOULD I PUT A CONTINENTAL KIT,  ON MY LINCOLN OR NOT????
> *


they look alright, just paint the bucket to match the color of your bumper. there not easy to put on towncars though.... have to put some holes through the plastic. :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 19 2008, 06:55 AM~10904305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just pull the Panties to the side!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 19 2008, 07:03 AM~10904642
> *everything good bro thanks for asking... i just have to put the continental kit back on........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped81

anyone got some powerballs for sale


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 19 2008, 07:17 AM~10904703
> *WHATS YOUR GGUYS OPINION...
> 
> SHOULD I PUT A CONTINENTAL KIT,  ON MY LINCOLN OR NOT????
> *


hell ya put one on i got one on mine we put it on it aint that hard


----------



## lethalsdaname

WAS UP EDDIE WHATS GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 20 2008, 09:47 AM~10913019
> *hell ya put one on i got one on mine  we put it on  it aint that hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN I GET IT BACK, I MIGHT PAY YOU TO PUT IT ON BIG TIMER. THE BUMPERS ARE GETTING RESPRAYED SO I DONT WANNA FUCK IT UP


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 20 2008, 10:16 AM~10913696
> *WHEN I GET IT BACK, I MIGHT PAY YOU TO PUT IT ON BIG TIMER.  THE BUMPERS ARE GETTING RESPRAYED SO I DONT WANNA FUCK IT UP
> *


ITS COO THE ONE U SEE ON MY TOWN CAR WAS BEAT THE HELL UP FROM BACK BUMPERING ITS FITTED AND BROUGHT BACK NOW I JUST HAVE TO MONT IT BACK ON THE LINC


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up fellas!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 21 2008, 09:01 AM~10919540
> *Whats up fellas!!!!
> *


what up pimpin


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 21 2008, 10:14 AM~10919586
> *what up pimpin
> *


Nuthin, just workin. I worked on Jacks car til 11 last night, damn Im tired


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 21 2008, 09:22 AM~10919630
> *Nuthin, just workin. I worked on Jacks car til 11 last night, damn Im tired
> *


in the heat bro???? all bad this heat wave is killing me.. Jacks car is looking sick as fuck bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10920329
> *in the heat bro???? all bad this heat wave is killing me.. Jacks car is looking sick as fuck bro :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, it was hot as hell. Just kept taking breaks and drinking water. You should see my front yard, it has a so much leaf flying around!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Was there a show today that I didnt know about?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

manteca


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 21 2008, 03:37 PM~10920571
> *Yeah, it was hot as hell. Just kept taking breaks and drinking water. You should see my front yard, it has a so much leaf flying around!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 21 2008, 03:54 PM~10921012
> *manteca
> *


I saw about 5 low lows runnin around Hayward and then I saw Bobby from Impalal world in a drop 62 on 580 heading east


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 21 2008, 04:48 PM~10921274
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707

whats up sams fam


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 20 2008, 12:18 PM~10914196
> *ITS COO THE ONE U SEE ON MY TOWN CAR WAS BEAT THE HELL UP FROM  BACK BUMPERING ITS FITTED AND BROUGHT BACK NOW I JUST HAVE TO MONT IT BACK ON THE LINC
> *


LET ME ASK YOU THIS THEN...


I HAVE A 14 INCH KIT WITH 13S? YOU DONT THINK ITS GONNA LOOK OFF? IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT? BECAUSE THE 13 INCH BUCKETS ARE TOO SMALL.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 21 2008, 08:42 PM~10922588
> *LET ME ASK YOU THIS THEN...
> I HAVE A 14 INCH KIT WITH 13S? YOU DONT THINK ITS GONNA LOOK OFF? IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT? BECAUSE THE 13 INCH BUCKETS ARE TOO SMALL.
> *


THROW A 14 IN IT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 21 2008, 03:17 PM~10921114
> *I saw about 5 low lows runnin around Hayward and then I saw Bobby from Impalal world in a drop 62 on 580 heading east
> *


they most likely went to manteca i was there it was a nice showing it even rained a lil the rained felt good the food was good the whole event was super- dee -duper


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 22 2008, 08:26 AM~10924319
> *they most likely went to manteca  i was there it was a nice showing it even rained a lil  the rained felt good  the food was good  the whole event was super- dee -duper
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 08:34 AM~10924333
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2008, 09:38 AM~10924597
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2008, 09:38 AM~10924597
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10925090
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hey guys I was wondering if you guys know of any business or organization that is looking for promotions... Basically I want to do some promotional work and am looking for a business that wants to allow me to AT NO COST do the photography and/or artwork for their store, shop, ect. I will not charge anything for *3* jobs so that I can get my name out there and build a portfolio... the ONLY thing that the business would need to put out would be money for the flyers, but I can have that done dirt cheap so its nothing... LET ME KNOW


----------



## dropped81

does anyone know how to change the timing and adjust the carburetor on my car let me know cause i need help


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 22 2008, 01:17 PM~10925834
> *does anyone know how to change the timing and adjust the carburetor on my car let me know cause i need help
> *


Get that Bad Boy running then you can buy the chrome rearend centercap off me and your car will be bling blingin' :yes:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 12:28 PM~10925875
> *Get that Bad Boy running then you can buy the chrome rearend centercap off me and your car will be bling blingin' :yes:
> *


 :yes: im almost there just need those 2 things left and it should be good


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ANYONE NEED A REBUILT *FULLY CHROMED *TRANSMISSION FOR A GBODY. LET ME KNOW. 1500 BUCKS.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 01:28 PM~10925875
> *Get that Bad Boy running then you can buy the chrome rearend centercap off me and your car will be bling blingin' :yes:
> *


or he could buy the whole rearend that i have. :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10922588
> *LET ME ASK YOU THIS THEN...
> I HAVE A 14 INCH KIT WITH 13S? YOU DONT THINK ITS GONNA LOOK OFF? IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT? BECAUSE THE 13 INCH BUCKETS ARE TOO SMALL.
> *


if you want a 13" rim then get the 13" top because otherwise its not gonna look right.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10925090
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up Mayor :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 22 2008, 05:31 PM~10927253
> *or he could buy the whole rearend that i have. :0
> *


Because I'm getting layed off, and they broke into my truck monday and I owe my mechanic 350 bucks to repair the ignition  so if I can get money then it would help me :angry:











:biggrin: But on the bright side I got my health and I my 65 impala.


----------



## eastbay68

What happened none of you showed up in Turlock :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 07:33 PM~10928088
> *Because I'm getting layed off, and they broke into my truck monday and I owe my mechanic 350 bucks to repair the ignition  so if I can get money then it would help me :angry:
> :biggrin: But on the bright side I got my health and I my 65 impala.
> *


 :0 where do they keep breaking into your truck at?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10928701
> *:0 where do they keep breaking into your truck at?
> *


work


----------



## PICAZZO

********** ATTENTION **********

IVE BEEN THINKING THAT WE SHOULD ( BAY AREA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY) TRY AND DO SOMETHING AS A GROUP, ASIDE FROM THE USUAL LOWRIDING STUFF. I THINK PAINTBALL WOULD BE A GOOD EXPERIANCE FOR ALL OF US. MOST OF US ARE FRIENDS REGARDLESS OF WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM WE ALL HAVE EACH OTHERS BACK AND I THINK THAT IT MIGHT BRING US THAT MUCH CLOSER... KINDA GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE YOU DONT KNOW TOO GOOD ECT. I HAVE ALREADY SPOKEN TO SOME PAINTBALL LOCATIONS AND DEPENDING ON HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE INTRESTED I CAN PROBABLY TRY AND GET US A GOOD RATE FOR A PRIVATE GROUP. SO WHO IS DOWN? ASK YOUR CLUBS AND FAMILY AND PM ME IF YOUR INTRESTED SO I CAN GET IT ORGANIZED...... P.S. IT WOULD BE ON A SATURDAY I'M THINKING IN JULY TO HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO GET EVERYONE ORGANIZED.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 09:05 PM~10928822
> *work
> *


maybe its a good thing your leaving.... sounds like they need better security. :biggrin: :rofl: 












p.s. dont mean anything bad by that....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 22 2008, 11:41 PM~10929074
> *maybe its a good thing your leaving.... sounds like they need better security. :biggrin:  :rofl:
> p.s. dont mean anything bad by that....
> *



2 much lay it low on ur phone while working...Regal King call me i might have something 4 you 2 do


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 22 2008, 10:28 PM~10929445
> *2 much lay it low on ur phone while working...Regal King call me i might have something 4 you 2 do
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10929074
> *maybe its a good thing your leaving.... sounds like they need better security. :biggrin:  :rofl:
> p.s. dont mean anything bad by that....
> *


you down to go paintball?


----------



## Nasty




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 23 2008, 08:25 AM~10931046
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2008, 08:43 AM~10931193
> *:wave:
> *


whats up pal :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 22 2008, 07:58 PM~10928273
> *What happened none of you showed up in Turlock  :dunno:
> *


Working!!! :uh: And Im trying to make it to the Woodland show, but the guy who was going to cover my shift just backed out. :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2008, 06:52 PM~10927767
> *wuz up Mayor :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Hustler?? Whats new on your block??


----------



## PICAZZO

:uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2008, 09:23 AM~10931381
> *:uh:
> *


Why the long face?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 23 2008, 01:08 PM~10933019
> *Why the long face?? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 23 2008, 01:08 PM~10933019
> *Why the long face?? :biggrin:
> *


Guess you guys are chicken to paintball !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10936435
> *Guess you guys are chicken to paintball !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10936578
> *:0
> *


You too, why you aint down???


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10936435
> *Guess you guys are chicken to paintball !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I have issues when someone shoots at me. Sorry, no paint ball for me. I know, im a bitch!!! Just saving time for all the people who are thinking it as they read this.


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's Fam .... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 23 2008, 10:08 AM~10931314
> *Working!!! :uh: And Im trying to make it to the Woodland show, but the guy who was going to cover my shift just backed out. :uh:  :uh:
> *



It's nice to see you haven't quit your day job :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 24 2008, 09:25 AM~10939611
> *I have issues when someone shoots at me. Sorry, no paint ball for me. I know, im a bitch!!! Just saving time for all the people who are thinking it as they read this.
> *


Nah Homie, doubt anyone would think that bout' you, its not for everyone trust me just like I can't play football to save my life


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 24 2008, 10:04 AM~10939835
> *It's nice to see you haven't quit your day job :wave:
> *


Nope, but Im still striping!!! So I hear there is a big cheerleader competition coming up soon!! You got your pom pom's ready??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 24 2008, 01:15 PM~10940828
> *Nope, but Im still striping!!! So I hear there is a big cheerleader competition coming up soon!! You got your pom pom's ready??? :0  :biggrin:
> *



Don’t get mad because I don’t cheer for you :nicoderm: :nono:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 24 2008, 12:25 PM~10940909
> *Don’t get mad because I don’t cheer for you  :nicoderm:  :nono:
> *


Hahahaha!!!! Im catching on to this shit talking thing!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 24 2008, 01:29 PM~10940936
> *Hahahaha!!!! Im catching on to this shit talking thing!!!! :biggrin:
> *



The only thing you are going catch is a dotted eye :twak: 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 24 2008, 12:40 PM~10941028
> *The only thing you are going catch is a dotted eye  :twak:
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jun 24 2008, 02:28 PM~10941935
> *
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 24 2008, 02:30 PM~10941954
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 24 2008, 04:47 PM~10942762
> *:uh:
> *


Guess you aint down :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams Fam :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 25 2008, 09:21 AM~10947395
> *Mornin Sams Fam :biggrin:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:

Loc's you still want that rearend cap, or you wanna pass?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2008, 10:15 AM~10947773
> *:wave:
> 
> Loc's you still want that rearend cap, or you wanna pass?
> *


yeah bro ... you never told me how much you wanted ..... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 25 2008, 09:36 AM~10947487
> *What's good bro?
> *


Its a shitty day, but tomorrow will be worse. We're putting Bubba down. :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 25 2008, 02:02 PM~10949682
> *Its a shitty day, but tomorrow will be worse. We're putting Bubba down.  :uh:
> *


WHAT ..... you mean your dog.... what happened?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 25 2008, 01:02 PM~10949682
> *Its a shitty day, but tomorrow will be worse. We're putting Bubba down.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 what happend bro why???????????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 25 2008, 02:02 PM~10949682
> *Its a shitty day, but tomorrow will be worse. We're putting Bubba down.  :uh:
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 25 2008, 05:56 PM~10951226
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  what happend bro why???????????
> *


X2


----------



## Nasty

1 of these days im gonna make it out to sams i just know it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10955950
> *1 of these days im gonna make it out to sams i just know it
> *


For one of these :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2008, 10:30 AM~10955675
> *X2
> *


Weve been noticing a change in him twords people who are scared of him. He nipped at TJ's grandmother and he tried to bite my boy yesterday. I refuse to have a dog that cant be trusted. He is great with his "pack members", but if anyone is hesitant or scared he senses that as a weakness and he reacts. Its a really sad decision we had to make. :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10956271
> *Weve been noticing a change in him twords people who are scared of him. He nipped at TJ's grandmother and he tried to bite my boy yesterday. I refuse to have a dog that cant be trusted. He is great with his  "pack members", but if anyone is hesitant or scared he senses that as a weakness and he reacts. Its a really sad decision we had to make.  :uh:
> *


Damn that sucks ..... sorry for your loss bro ....


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10956147
> *For one of these  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD. ANYTIME YOU GUYS ARE IN SAC HOLLER AT ME WELL GRAB SOME TACOS


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10956271
> *Weve been noticing a change in him twords people who are scared of him. He nipped at TJ's grandmother and he tried to bite my boy yesterday. I refuse to have a dog that cant be trusted. He is great with his  "pack members", but if anyone is hesitant or scared he senses that as a weakness and he reacts. Its a really sad decision we had to make.  :uh:
> *


  damn shane sorry to hear that bro


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 26 2008, 04:10 PM~10958331
> * damn shane sorry to hear that bro
> *


x2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10960244
> *x2
> *


Thanks guys, its for the best!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10956147
> *For one of these  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

does anyone got some powerballs for sale 
or just the bottom cups for sale lmk


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2008, 01:13 AM~10968510
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 27 2008, 11:09 PM~10968355
> *does anyone got some powerballs for sale
> or just the bottom cups for sale lmk
> *


i got both but u aint never called me back


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 29 2008, 04:22 PM~10975466
> *i got both but u aint never called me back
> *


:0


----------



## lowriv1972

Wuz up fellas?? Well I actually made it to a show!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10977553
> *Wuz up fellas?? Well I actually made it to a show!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
















Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

what's up Regal did you make it to Woodland.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10977941
> *what's up Regal did you make it to Woodland.
> *


Nah Bro wasn't able to make it, work and money not too good.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10977930
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


Check our club page!! Joe from Goodfellas got one of us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 30 2008, 09:50 AM~10980130
> *Check our club page!! Joe from Goodfellas got one of us!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 30 2008, 10:44 AM~10980503
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What happened to you yesterday? Thought you were going to come through to the BBQ .....


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt wuz up guys. :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

OK SINCE I WILL BE IN VALLEJO FRIDAY FOR A PARADE AND ILL BE CLOSE TO SAMMY'S WILL ANYBODY BE OUT THAT NIGHT OR DO I HAVE TO BY PASS SAM'S AND HEAD TO FRISCO


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 30 2008, 05:39 PM~10983931
> *OK SINCE I WILL BE IN VALLEJO FRIDAY FOR A PARADE  AND ILL BE CLOSE TO SAMMY'S  WILL ANYBODY BE OUT  THAT  NIGHT  OR DO I HAVE TO BY PASS SAM'S AND HEAD TO FRISCO
> *


Ill be ridin around saturday night, but wont be around Friday.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2008, 12:34 PM~10981404
> *What happened to you yesterday? Thought you were going to come through to the BBQ .....
> *


 DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 1 2008, 12:48 PM~10990481
> *Ill be ridin around saturday night, but wont be around Friday.
> *


THANKS SHANE I GUESS THE REST OF THE FOOLS DONT LIKE ME CUS U THE ONLY ONE WHO RESPONDED


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 1 2008, 10:12 PM~10994489
> *THANKS SHANE I GUESS THE REST OF THE FOOLS DONT LIKE ME CUS U THE ONLY ONE WHO RESPONDED
> *


:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 1 2008, 10:12 PM~10994489
> *THANKS SHANE I GUESS THE REST OF THE FOOLS DONT LIKE ME CUS U THE ONLY ONE WHO RESPONDED
> *


i might be out of commission for a little while... no more cadi and i havnt tried driving the impala all year.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 1 2008, 10:50 PM~10994751
> *i might be out of commission for a little while... no more cadi and i havnt tried driving the impala all year.
> *


who has the caddy now?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10994751
> *i might be out of commission for a little while... no more cadi and i havnt tried driving the impala all year.
> *


where is the caddy u sold it dam its the middle of summer lol u sale cars like sammy does well he buys and sales cars every 2 weeks i guess he tryin to work his way up 2 loco 64


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 2 2008, 08:29 AM~10996292
> *where is the caddy u sold it  dam its the middle of summer lol  u sale cars like sammy does  well he buys and sales cars every 2 weeks  i guess he tryin to work his way up 2 loco 64
> *


Did he get rid of that monte?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 1 2008, 10:12 PM~10994489
> *THANKS SHANE I GUESS THE REST OF THE FOOLS DONT LIKE ME CUS U THE ONLY ONE WHO RESPONDED
> *


I won't make it out friday but will try to make it out for saturday ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10993223
> * DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE
> *


Yeah bro i kinda figured that ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2008, 10:22 AM~10997085
> *Yeah bro i kinda figured that .....  :biggrin:
> *


considering selling either the regal or the 65


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10997141
> *considering selling either the regal or the 65
> *


why what happened? How much for the 65? How much for the Regal?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2008, 09:19 AM~10997070
> *Did he get rid of that monte?
> *


 :yes: trading it for a 68 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10998320
> *:yes: trading it for a 68 :0
> *


Cool bro ... but damn since we have known you, you have never held onto a car longer than a month or two .... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 2 2008, 09:28 AM~10997141
> *considering selling either the regal or the 65
> *


HOW BOUT U BRING THAT REGAL OUT BEFORE YOU SELL IT HUH HOW BOUT THAT U BEEN HAVING THAT CAR SINCE I HAD THIS CAR AND IT AINT SEEN NO PARTS OF THE STREETS I HAVE PAINTED THIS CAR 4 TIMES SINCE U HAD THAT REGAL 

2003 - U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT DIDNT HIT THE STREETS 









2005- U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT STILL DIDNT HIT THE STREETS 









2007 - DAM U STILL GOT THAT REGAL AND IT AINT HIT THE STREETS 









2008 - U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT STILL AND PROBABLY WONT HIT THE STREETS 








YOU SHOULD JUST SELL THAT SHIT BEFORE THE RUST KILL IT


----------



## lethalsdaname

P.S. DAM I BEEN HAVING MY TOWN CAR FOR WAY TO LONG BUT AT LEAST IT HIT DA STREETS AND I MUST SAY IT LOOKS GOOD IN ITS OLD AGE


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2008, 01:04 PM~10998780
> *Cool bro ... but damn since we have known you, you have never held onto a car longer than a month or two ....  :biggrin:
> *


 YOU FEEL ME LIKE I SAID HE WORKING HIS WAY UP TO LOCO 64 BOUT TIME HI FINISH SELLING AND TRADING AND DOING INSURANCE JOBS HE WILL OWN A SPACE SHUTTLE LOL IM JUST PLAYIN I WISH U WOULD HAVE KEPT THE MONTE THOUGH I GOTTA A ENGINE FOR IT IN MY BACK YARD AND IT RUNS GREAT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 2 2008, 03:14 PM~10999260
> *YOU FEEL ME  LIKE I SAID HE WORKING HIS WAY UP TO LOCO 64  BOUT TIME HI FINISH SELLING AND TRADING AND DOING INSURANCE JOBS  HE WILL OWN A SPACE SHUTTLE  LOL    IM JUST PLAYIN I WISH U WOULD HAVE KEPT THE MONTE THOUGH  I GOTTA A ENGINE FOR IT  IN MY BACK YARD AND IT RUNS GREAT
> *


What size engine?????


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 2 2008, 03:09 PM~10999227
> *HOW BOUT U BRING THAT REGAL OUT BEFORE YOU SELL IT  HUH HOW BOUT THAT  U BEEN HAVING THAT CAR SINCE I HAD THIS CAR AND IT AINT SEEN NO PARTS OF THE STREETS  I HAVE PAINTED THIS CAR 4 TIMES  SINCE U HAD THAT REGAL
> 
> 2003 - U HAD THAT REGAL  AND IT DIDNT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005-  U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT STILL DIDNT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 - DAM U STILL GOT THAT REGAL AND IT AINT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 - U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT STILL AND PROBABLY WONT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD JUST SELL THAT SHIT BEFORE  THE RUST KILL IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOD DAMN BRO. 


THATS LIKE A SLAP IN THE FACE 5 TIMES. 


THEY SAID THE SAME THING ABOUT MY AND MY REGAL. BRINGS BACK MEMORIES.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

ill swing though in my new truck
F450


----------



## 62bird

damn bro nice truck, do you have a trailer too? :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

looks good! i almost got one the same color about 2 months ago, but i started reading the edmunds reviews and alot of people are havin problems with that new motor.



> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 2 2008, 08:08 PM~11000462
> *ill swing though in my new truck
> F450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11000462
> *ill swing though in my new truck
> F450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice truck bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 2 2008, 03:09 PM~10999227
> *HOW BOUT U BRING THAT REGAL OUT BEFORE YOU SELL IT  HUH HOW BOUT THAT  U BEEN HAVING THAT CAR SINCE I HAD THIS CAR AND IT AINT SEEN NO PARTS OF THE STREETS  I HAVE PAINTED THIS CAR 4 TIMES  SINCE U HAD THAT REGAL
> 
> 2003 - U HAD THAT REGAL  AND IT DIDNT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005-  U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT STILL DIDNT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 - DAM U STILL GOT THAT REGAL AND IT AINT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 - U HAD THAT REGAL AND IT STILL AND PROBABLY WONT HIT THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD JUST SELL THAT SHIT BEFORE  THE RUST KILL IT
> *






Dam, wuz up with that Regal King :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

420 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 2 2008, 09:08 PM~11000897
> *looks good! i almost got one the same color about 2 months ago, but i started reading the edmunds reviews and alot of people are havin problems with that new motor.
> *


i been told about them..my 2 brother in laws are diseal mechanics told me the new motors are animals but treat them like any other diesel.. ford tells you not to warm up the glow plugs ,but u still have 2..there like all others..some bad some good plus the 13k discount from my work also made me want to get it..dublin ford closing and they trying to push out all there stock..1 f450 left


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 2 2008, 08:00 PM~11001248
> *i been told about them..my 2 brother in laws are diseal mechanics told me the new motors are animals but treat them like any other diesel.. ford tells you not to warm up the glow plugs ,but u still have 2..there like all others..some bad some good plus the 13k discount from my work also made me want to get it..dublin ford closing and they trying to push out all there stock..1 f450 left
> *


13 k off, wow..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10994931
> *who has the caddy now?
> *


in LA, rollers only c. c.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11000462
> *ill swing though in my new truck
> F450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you better just bring the pic, with the price of diesel right now.... :biggrin: 



but it is a nice truck!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 2 2008, 07:10 PM~11001332
> *you better just bring the pic, with the price of diesel right now.... :biggrin:
> but it is a nice truck!
> *


LMAO AND THATS THE TRUTH


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2008, 03:02 PM~10999593
> *What size engine?????
> *


ITS A 307 5.0 ITS FITS IN A CADDY OR OLDS SO SAMMY IS OFF THE HOOK CUS IT WOULDNT FIT IN HIS CAR


----------



## eastbay_drop

that must have been the one i was test driving then lol. it rode hella nice, alot nicer than my chevy, till i hit the curb pullin in the parking lot! lol i was in vallejo pickin up a van to tow and there was a new 450 pullin a 5 car trailer so they must tow nice! im gonna wait till the 2009s come out so they can fix the issues or im thinkin about gettin a kodiak  



> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 PM~11001248
> *i been told about them..my 2 brother in laws are diseal mechanics told me the new motors are animals but treat them like any other diesel.. ford tells you not to warm up the glow plugs ,but u still have 2..there like all others..some bad some good plus the 13k discount from my work also made me want to get it..dublin ford closing and they trying to push out all there stock..1 f450 left
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 3 2008, 12:34 AM~11002656
> *that must have been the one i was test driving then lol. it rode hella nice, alot nicer than my chevy, till i hit the curb pullin in the parking lot! lol i was in vallejo pickin up a van to tow and there was a new 450 pullin a 5 car trailer so they must tow nice! im gonna wait till the 2009s come out so they can fix the issues or im thinkin about gettin a kodiak
> *


those are bad! i would love 2 have one but i dont have no where to park it at..already bad enough i got to store the trailer in union city.. in newark home business you can keep ur car/truck at ur address or any equipment..you do a inspection of ur property every 6 months with out letting you know..u lucky u got that huge yard


----------



## eastbay_drop

mine is in storage in san leandro, couldnt get it in the back yard



> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 3 2008, 12:57 AM~11002838
> *those are bad! i would love 2 have one but i dont have no where to park it at..already bad enough i got to store the trailer in union city.. in newark home business you can keep ur car/truck at ur address or any equipment..you do a inspection of ur property every 6 months with out letting you know..u lucky u got that huge yard
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

arent you out of town?


----------



## eastbay_drop

i was supost to be, but one of my customers cars wont be ready till around 12. pissed me off but there was nothin i could do, shit woulda damn near been to vegas by now! hit me or ron up if you need me to pick anything up.



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 3 2008, 01:30 AM~11003111
> *arent you out of town?
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 3 2008, 12:24 AM~11003368
> *i was supost to be, but one of my customers cars wont be ready till around 12. pissed me off but there was nothin i could do, shit woulda damn near been to vegas by now! hit me or ron up if you need me to pick anything up.
> *


i need 2 of tho's new titanium #12 gears the ones with the stainless steal gear


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2008, 02:21 AM~11003744
> *:wave:
> *


HEY FOOL DONT AVOID THE QUESTION WITH THAT WAVE WHEN U GONNA STOP B.S'ING AND BRING THAT REGAL OUT


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11002656
> *that must have been the one i was test driving then lol. it rode hella nice, alot nicer than my chevy, till i hit the curb pullin in the parking lot! lol i was in vallejo pickin up a van to tow and there was a new 450 pullin a 5 car trailer so they must tow nice! im gonna wait till the 2009s come out so they can fix the issues or im thinkin about gettin a kodiak
> *



Or you can get the 6500 Ford :biggrin: 



Them Kodiaks are sick though. Test drove some before, very nice.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 3 2008, 04:19 PM~11007942
> *HEY FOOL DONT AVOID THE QUESTION  WITH THAT WAVE    WHEN U GONNA STOP B.S'ING AND BRING THAT REGAL OUT
> *


That Regal don't exsist is just an old folks tale..... I just got the 65 chevy 












* Without a Job I can't do much


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2008, 01:04 PM~10998780
> *Cool bro ... but damn since we have known you, you have never held onto a car longer than a month or two ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: its only been 6 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 4 2008, 02:24 PM~11013739
> *Or you can get the 6500 Ford :biggrin:
> Them Kodiaks are sick though. Test drove some before, very nice..
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Any one heading to Sams tonite?? I have to go to alemeda and have dinner with my Dad, b ut Im taking the Lincoln out there so I can hit 880 south and hit up Sams after.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 5 2008, 07:55 AM~11016775
> *Any one heading to Sams tonite?? I have to go to alemeda and have dinner with my Dad, b ut Im taking the Lincoln out there so I can hit 880 south and hit up Sams after.
> *


ill see if the homie wants to roll thru


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Just got back from the Majestics (San Diego Picnic)


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 5 2008, 08:55 AM~11016775
> *Any one heading to Sams tonite?? I have to go to alemeda and have dinner with my Dad, b ut Im taking the Lincoln out there so I can hit 880 south and hit up Sams after.
> *


call me up shane.... i broke my phone and lost everybodys phone # :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11017991
> *:wave: Just got back from the Majestics (San Diego Picnic)
> *


you too eddie, pm me your # :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

THE PARADE IN VALLEJO A LIL VIDEO
http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk246/m...nt=MOV00215.flv


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11013805
> *That Regal don't exsist is just an old folks tale..... I just got the 65 chevy
> * Without a Job I can't do much
> *


WELL MY DOG SAYS HE IS THE NEW REGAL KING AND HE SAYS STOP USING HIS NAME LOOK REAL CLOSE AT HIM HE HAS DA COPY WRITE ON HIS NECK


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11019841
> *WELL MY DOG SAYS HE IS THE NEW REGAL KING  AND HE SAYS STOP USING HIS NAME  LOOK REAL CLOSE AT HIM  HE HAS DA COPY WRITE ON HIS NECK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hope you dont plan on fighting the dog


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 08:49 PM~11019853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hope you dont plan on fighting the dog
> *


he is just a pup he 4 months i got him from kita


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11020125
> *he is just a pup  he 4 months  i got him from kita
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 5 2008, 07:29 PM~11019348
> *THE PARADE IN VALLEJO A LIL VIDEO
> http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk246/m...nt=MOV00215.flv
> *


damn the vid stopped right when the car started hopping :angry:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 6 2008, 09:21 PM~11025590
> *damn the vid stopped right when the car started hopping :angry:
> *


you sure it was the video?? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11025685
> *you sure it was the video?? :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 7 2008, 01:49 PM~11029722
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11020125
> *he is just a pup  he 4 months  i got him from kita
> *


lee whats up with your boy? http://mediafetcher.com/article_full.php?id=104234[/url]


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2008, 02:43 PM~11030535
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro hows things with you


----------



## R0L0

what up sams fam :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81+Jul 7 2008, 05:40 PM~11031471-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up bro hows things with you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good bro, doing this photography thing you know :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadiRolo_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11032136
> *what up sams fam :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11035057
> *Pretty good bro, doing this photography thing you know  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


  i just got a 69 today


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 7 2008, 11:19 PM~11035225
> * i just got a 69 today
> *


and the Monte?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11032136
> *what up sams fam :wave:
> *


Holy shit he's back!!!!! How are you bro?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11035246
> *and the Monte?
> *


got rid of it awhile back the whole motor was shot


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 8 2008, 08:11 AM~11036840
> *Holy shit he's back!!!!! How are you bro?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


I'm well rested lol I needed that vacation :biggrin: How are you bro?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 8 2008, 12:16 PM~11038299
> *I'm well rested lol I needed that vacation :biggrin: How are you bro?????
> *


Good, Just workin today. I have to get some work done on Jacks car. Kinda fell behind.


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 8 2008, 01:09 PM~11038755
> *Good, Just workin today. I have to get some work done on Jacks car. Kinda fell behind.
> *


Well then get to work.


----------



## dropped81

what you guys think


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 8 2008, 11:25 PM~11044239
> *what you guys think
> 
> 
> *


I THINK U GONNA SALE IT OR TRADE IT IN LESS THEN 2 WEEKS THATS WHAT I THINK


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11035057
> *Pretty good bro, doing this photography thing you know  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


HEY WASUP WIT THAT PHOTO SHOOT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 6 2008, 08:21 PM~11025590
> *damn the vid stopped right when the car started hopping :angry:
> *


yea cus my gurl was behind the cam i was mad i just started hoppin and after the parade she was like i got video of the car hoppin and i told her no u got video of the car hop-minus the - ing cus she missed the hopping


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 9 2008, 07:21 AM~11044955
> *I THINK U GONNA SALE IT OR TRADE IT  IN LESS THEN 2 WEEKS  THATS WHAT I THINK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


This is what was said about the monte when he got it ..... 

"i need it for my monte this one im keeping" :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 9 2008, 06:21 AM~11044955
> *I THINK U GONNA SALE IT OR TRADE IT  IN LESS THEN 2 WEEKS  THATS WHAT I THINK
> *


just watch :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 9 2008, 01:25 PM~11047752
> *just watch  :0
> *


Yeah it will be 4 weeks .... 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11047974
> *Yeah it will be 4 weeks ....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


give him some credit locs...... 6 weeks max :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 9 2008, 02:07 PM~11048139
> *give him some credit locs...... 6 weeks max :biggrin:
> *


Ok your right .... 6 weeks and a day ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 9 2008, 02:59 PM~11048611
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11048287
> *Ok your right .... 6 weeks and a day .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN THAT SHIT IS ALLREADY GONE WHAT YALL TALKIN BOUT LMAO


----------



## lethalsdaname

does anyone have a 13 hundred spoke and a 13 72 spoke for sale need asap


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 9 2008, 01:07 PM~11048139
> *give him some credit locs...... 6 weeks max :biggrin:
> *


yeah you guys are probaly rite but fuck it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 9 2008, 07:22 AM~11044959
> *HEY WASUP WIT THAT PHOTO SHOOT
> *


Lets do it !!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11050489
> *Lets do it !!!
> *


hey what u you doing sunday we gonna have a lil regular bbq up in sac


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

sunday is the lifes finest bbq at the san leandro marina


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11052260
> *sunday is the lifes finest bbq at the san leandro marina
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone have 14x7 standards they want to sell


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2008, 10:33 PM~11052540
> *anyone have 14x7 standards they want to sell
> *


13"s


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2008, 10:33 PM~11052540
> *anyone have 14x7 standards they want to sell
> *


yep with new tires.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 9 2008, 10:45 PM~11052633
> *yep with new tires.
> *


all trade you some chevy chips


----------



## PICAZZO

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11052260
> *sunday is the lifes finest bbq at the san leandro marina
> *


What time are you rolling out bro?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 9 2008, 08:57 PM~11052260
> *sunday is the lifes finest bbq at the san leandro marina
> *


THANKS WAYNE THATS WHERE WE HEADED THEN


----------



## lethalsdaname

LETHAL LOWS WILL BE AT LIFES FINEST BBQ


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11048756
> *What's good bro?
> *


nothing much bro just got back from LA for the club picnic trying to get back in to the mode of things


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 10 2008, 02:21 PM~11057952
> *nothing much bro just got back from LA for the club picnic trying to get back in to the mode of things
> *


hey e u gonna roll out wit us to lifes finest bbq sunday


----------



## locs_650

We should set a time and all meet at Sam's and then roll out together ....


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:40 PM~11058095
> *We should set a time and all meet at Sam's and then roll out together ....
> *


WHAT TIME DOES IT START I KNOW I GOT AT LEAST 5 CARS FROM SAC COMING WIT ME AND WE ARE LEAVIGN AT 830 THEN STOPPING IN VALLEJO AT 10 SO WHAT TIME U GONNA BE AT SAMS


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

got a pioneer indash flip out tv with dvd..single din..was thinking about putting it in my truck but na..$400..payed about $850 for it new 7-8 months ago..touch screen and all


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11061278
> *got a pioneer indash flip out tv with dvd..single din..was thinking about putting it in my truck but na..$400..payed about $850 for it new 7-8 months ago..touch screen and all
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 11 2008, 04:20 AM~11062183
> *:wave:
> *


we need to get together regal king...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 11 2008, 04:23 AM~11062263
> *we need to get together regal king...
> *


AH, THAT SOUNDS KINDA FUNNY.... :0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 09:12 AM~11062669
> *AH,  THAT SOUNDS KINDA FUNNY....  :0  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  hno:
> *


sorry pauly...three's a crowd...  





:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 11 2008, 04:23 AM~11062263
> *we need to get together regal king...
> *


Yea bro, I'm ready when your ready, I'm working on doing some promotional flyers for this paintball place next week and then i have you and then WimOne... So you let me know when you got some times..


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams Fam!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11061098
> *WHAT TIME DOES IT START  I KNOW I GOT AT LEAST 5 CARS FROM SAC COMING WIT  ME AND WE ARE LEAVIGN AT 830 THEN STOPPING IN VALLEJO AT 10 SO WHAT TIME U GONNA BE AT SAMS
> *


Meeting at Sam's around 11 ... what time can you make it to sam's at?


----------



## lethalsdaname

well it depends on how long it takes to get to sams from vallejo hopefully we will get there before 11


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2008, 12:37 PM~11065402
> *Meeting at Sam's around 11 ... what time can you make it to sam's at?
> *


i should be there by 11


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 11 2008, 08:32 AM~11063067
> *sorry pauly...three's a crowd...
> :biggrin:
> *


DAAAMMMNN IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

anyone going out tonight?


----------



## dropped81

anyone got a front bumper and grill for a 69 impala


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 13 2008, 10:35 PM~11081800
> *:wave:
> *


whats up regal king


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *lowriv1972*


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 14 2008, 11:04 AM~11084227
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CadiRolo, lowriv1972
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


Whats crackin homie!! What happend to your car last night?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 10 2008, 03:30 PM~11058018
> *hey e u gonna roll out wit us to lifes finest bbq sunday
> *


fuck I just seen this post right now I wish I could have made it how was it ?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 14 2008, 11:15 AM~11084799
> *Whats crackin homie!! What happend to your car last night?
> *


 the battery took a shit on me well at least i hope thats it.... lol im on my way to oakland to try and get it started so i can bring it home.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

DO THEY STILL HAVE THE HOPPING CONTEST OUT THERE , :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Had a good time out there yesterday .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 14 2008, 02:07 PM~11085627
> *DO THEY STILL HAVE THE HOPPING CONTEST OUT THERE , :biggrin:
> *


yup just need hoppers to show up


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good in the hood? Damn i could go for one of these right now ..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 15 2008, 10:09 AM~11093212
> *What's good in the hood? Damn i could go for one of these right now .....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 AM~11093697
> *dAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!
> *


I wish I live closer :angry:


----------



## denchantedone

So guys what was this doin on the second page. :uh:


----------



## locs_650

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 15 2008, 11:47 AM~11094083
> *I wish I live closer :angry:
> *


if you want a good burger try the red onion on springs rd in vallejo :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

SUP SAMS FAM? ANYONE GOING TO BE OUT ON SATURDAY???


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 16 2008, 03:35 PM~11105705
> *SUP SAMS FAM? ANYONE GOING TO BE OUT ON SATURDAY???
> *


i mite


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 16 2008, 03:37 PM~11105732
> *i mite
> *


  I MIGHT ALSO


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 16 2008, 03:39 PM~11105754
> *  I MIGHT ALSO
> *


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 15 2008, 10:09 AM~11093212
> *What's good in the hood? Damn i could go for one of these right now .....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks so much better than the Mac and Cheese that i'm about to eat. And yes it is the blue box, is there any other????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Jul 16 2008, 08:20 PM~11107523
> *That looks so much better than the Mac and Cheese that i'm about to eat.  And yes it is the blue box,  is there any other????
> *


Safeway Brand is way better than the blue box!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11105705
> *SUP SAMS FAM? ANYONE GOING TO BE OUT ON SATURDAY???
> *


monterey show sunday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11108978
> *Safeway Brand is way better than the blue box!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No way .... KRAFT is the best out there ..... 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 08:31 AM~11111084
> *No way .... KRAFT is the best out there .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



IT'S ALL ABOUT SPONGE BOB KRAFT MAC AND CHEESE :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 08:31 AM~11111084
> *No way .... KRAFT is the best out there .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KRAFT IS THE BEST


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 16 2008, 03:39 PM~11105754
> *  I MIGHT ALSO
> *



IM GOING TO LIE AND SAY ILL BE OUT EVERYTIME I SAY IM GOING SOME WHERE I END UP BROKE AS A JOKE WITH OUT THE PUNCHLINE AND NEVER MAKE IT OUT BUT YEA IF YALL GONNA BE AT SAM'S ILL BE THERE


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 17 2008, 01:55 PM~11112775
> *IM GOING TO LIE AND SAY ILL BE OUT    EVERYTIME I SAY IM GOING SOME WHERE  I END UP BROKE  AS A JOKE  WITH OUT THE PUNCHLINE AND NEVER MAKE IT  OUT  BUT YEA IF YALL GONNA BE AT SAM'S ILL BE THERE
> *



I have been to Sac 3 times and you were a no show :0 

I am going to start calling you NO SHOW LEE :0 


PS: I returned your call and you did not return mine :thumbsdown: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 17 2008, 09:41 AM~11111171
> *IT'S ALL ABOUT SPONGE BOB KRAFT MAC AND CHEESE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


K I will give you the sponge bob thing, but the spiderman one is really good, My 3yr old loves it. 

We havn't met yet (I think) I hear your thinking of checking out Enchanted. From my experience they are all really great guys. But watch out for the big bald one. d


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 17 2008, 12:03 PM~11112856
> *I have been to Sac 3 times and you were a no show  :0
> 
> I am going to start calling you NO SHOW LEE  :0
> PS: I returned your call and you did not return mine  :thumbsdown:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hold up who is this


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 17 2008, 02:51 PM~11114228
> *hold up who is this
> *


oh ok i know who it is man i never got any of ur calls u have to leave a message and stop calling me from block numbers i got bill collectors calling me lol OH ANOTHER THING U KNOW THAT THING WHEN U MESS AROUND WITH THE WRONG GURL AND SHE CALLS U UP SAYIN SHE PREGO AND AND YOU HANG UP AND DONT TALK TO HER NO MORE THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN U GOTTA PAY THAT STUFF THAT SHE USES TO BUY A SUV AND SOME CONTACTS AND GET HER NAILS AND HER HAIR DONE BUT DONT BY UR BABY SHIT YEA I GOTTA PAY THAT SHIT AND ALL I HAVE LEFT TO MY NAME EVERY MONTH IS ABOUT 73 CENTS LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname

AND THATS HOW I KNOW SO MUCH BOUT KRAFT MAC AND CHEESE CUS THATS THE ONLY GOURMET FOOD I CAN AFFORD K-MAC 4 LIFE AND IM SORRY I NEVER TRIED THE SPONGE BOB VERSION I CANT AFFORD THAT EXTRA 10 CENTS


----------



## og flip from frisco

http://kraft.promotions.com/cheeseapalooza08/front.do


----------



## lethalsdaname

jordan pruitt eats kraft mac and cheese too dam im goin get me a crate of that shit


----------



## og flip from frisco

Kraft Mac and Cheese with fried bologna sliced in the middle so it don't rise when its fried. oh and some kilpatrick bread. with koolaid


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 09:31 AM~11111084
> *No way .... KRAFT is the best out there .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just ask denise how my Safeway brand comes out!!! Its the best!!! Teh Blue box is good, but the cheap shit is better. You just got to know how to make it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11116737
> *Kraft Mac and Cheese with fried bologna sliced in the middle so it don't rise when its fried. oh and some kilpatrick bread. with koolaid
> *


I like to make the mac and cheese and put parmesan all over it and bake it in the oven just to where the cheese on top starts to get a little brown .... damn makes me want to go make a box right now ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Jul 17 2008, 01:58 PM~11113819
> *K I will give you the sponge bob thing, but the spiderman one is really good,  My 3yr old loves it.
> 
> We havn't met yet (I think) I hear your thinking of checking out Enchanted.  From my experience they are all really great guys.  But watch out for the big bald one.  d
> *


YA MY 2 YAER OLD LOVES THE SPIDERMAN MAC AND CHEESE... WE MEET I JUST DONT THINK YOU EVER REALLY KNEW MY NAME. BUT AS SOON AS U SEE MY FACE YOU WILL REMEMBER ME :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 17 2008, 08:04 PM~11116737
> *Kraft Mac and Cheese with fried bologna sliced in the middle so it don't rise when its fried. oh and some kilpatrick bread. with koolaid
> *


MAN STOP FRONTIN U KNOW DAM WELL U DONT EAT BOLOGNA U MENT TO SAY SPAM LETS KEEP IT REAL BROTHA LOL


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11123108
> *MAN STOP FRONTIN U KNOW DAM WELL U DONT EAT BOLOGNA  U MENT TO SAY SPAM  LETS KEEP IT REAL BROTHA  LOL
> *


aye lee, that monte yo boy bought its hard!!! literally that frame is done nicceeeeee
good price!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 18 2008, 03:28 PM~11123123
> *aye lee, that monte yo boy bought its hard!!! literally that frame is done nicceeeeee
> good price!!!
> *


HEY NELLY U GOT ANY 13 INCH CHROME RIM U WANNA SALE AND BOUT THAT CAR WE GONNA PUT A STRONG SET UP IN AND SEE IF WE CAN BREAK IT


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11123108
> *MAN STOP FRONTIN U KNOW DAM WELL U DONT EAT BOLOGNA  U MENT TO SAY SPAM  LETS KEEP IT REAL BROTHA  LOL
> *


Hey try some Spam with brown sugar on top of it, I swear it taste like thanksgiving ham. Dam that's Flip ghetto!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 18 2008, 10:08 AM~11120253
> *Let me know when you are ready, Jake is recovered from his last hop encounter  :biggrin:  and you put your original tires you started to hop with back on then I will put the 13's back on and we can nose up at SAM's for some Burgers
> *


who want's to see this re match at sams who's ready :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 18 2008, 04:38 PM~11123159
> *HEY NELLY U GOT ANY 13 INCH CHROME RIM  U WANNA SALE  AND BOUT THAT CAR  WE GONNA  PUT A STRONG SET UP IN AND SEE IF WE CAN BREAK IT
> *


chrome rim or rims??

i got a set of new ones but you gota take the powrder coating of of them it comes of though i started but didnt finish..

and they are new under the coat no curbs or nothing


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 18 2008, 08:12 PM~11124795
> *chrome rim or rims??
> 
> i got a set of new ones but you gota take the powrder coating of of them it comes of though i started but didnt finish..
> 
> and they are new under the coat no curbs or nothing
> *


HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THEM


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 18 2008, 08:10 PM~11124774
> *who want's to see this re match at sams who's ready  :0
> *


i want to see but as usual ima lie and say ima show up and flake cus arco wont sale me gas for $1.50 a gallon i thought bout sellin bean pies but i got jump by the homies in the taco truck


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 18 2008, 10:53 AM~11120627
> *YA MY 2 YAER OLD LOVES THE SPIDERMAN MAC AND CHEESE... WE MEET I JUST DONT THINK YOU EVER REALLY KNEW MY NAME. BUT AS SOON AS U SEE MY FACE YOU WILL REMEMBER ME :biggrin:
> *



Ur probally right. Well I've "stepped down" from the club. Shane seems to be taking good care of things while i've been gone. I hope to still go to some functions but I seem to miss them. d


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 18 2008, 09:12 AM~11119853
> *Just ask denise how my Safeway brand comes out!!! Its the best!!! Teh Blue box is good, but the cheap shit is better. You just got to know how to make it!!! :biggrin:
> *



Sadly Shane makes really good mac and cheese. I'm hoping to have some tuesday night "hint hint"


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Mar 29 2008, 11:21 AM~10283752
> *Morning Guys.  I figured everyone would be out at Good Guys.  Glad to know that I'm not the only one.
> 
> And I wouldn't describe Shane as a slinky.  But everyone knows my saying is true.  I sadly forgot it was down there.  I added my Mom's Studebaker for my pic.  That little angel girl was just not me anymore.
> *



 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11130255
> *[/color] :0
> *


that was long time ago bro you should posted then :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11130255
> *[/color] :0
> *



I don't deserve that. Everyone knows I'm no angel.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Jul 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11135474
> *I don't deserve that.  Everyone knows I'm no angel.
> *


now we know


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Jul 20 2008, 09:26 PM~11135474
> *I don't deserve that.  Everyone knows I'm no angel.
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears:



:angel:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats new Sams fam?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 21 2008, 01:01 PM~11140364
> *Whats new Sams fam?
> *


tommy thinks that monster green truck is going to beat me on 13's :biggrin: the date will be soon bring the stick


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 21 2008, 12:40 PM~11140202
> *Hey Tim, I have been reviewing your stats for this year  :dunno:
> StreetLow Salinas = Lost
> Low Vintage Tennyson = Lost
> StreetLow San Francisco = Lost
> Socios Sacramento = Lost
> Devotions Sacramento = Lost big
> StreetLow Woodland = no show
> StreetLow Monterey = Lost
> 
> :buttkick:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so whats the date ? and the lock up is 38'' 13" rev front and back bring it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

and if any one else want to hop bring it


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11140916
> *tommy thinks that monster green truck is going to beat me on 13's  :biggrin: the date will be soon bring the stick
> *


Just let me know when, I need to ask for the day off, I HAVE TO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 21 2008, 02:14 PM~11141050
> *Just let me know when, I need to ask for the day off, I HAVE TO SEE THIS!!!
> *


just waiting for tommy to say the time and day :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 21 2008, 07:40 PM~11143221
> *just waiting for tommy to say the time and day :biggrin:
> *


Next Saturday night at 9PM uffin: 


40" lock up same as the past 4 shows :yes: 


See you there on your 13's with P155  


Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon cheese Burgers from SAM's :wow: 

PS: plus 6 drinks and 6 Fries :yessad:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11143802
> *Next Saturday night at 9PM uffin:
> 40" lock up same as the past 4 shows  :yes:
> See you there on your 13's with P155
> Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon cheese Burgers from SAM's :wow:
> 
> PS: plus 6 drinks and 6 Fries  :yessad:
> *


bring it :biggrin: but i cant eat 6 doubles :uh: and its 38" lock up dont be scarred now


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11144025
> *bring it  :biggrin: but i cant eat 6 doubles :uh:  and its 38" lock up dont be scarred now
> *


so does he have to hop on 13"s and your on your 14"s. :dunno: :0


----------



## 62bird

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

is this going to take place at sams?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 21 2008, 08:59 PM~11144539
> *so does he have to hop on 13"s and your on your 14"s. :dunno:  :0
> *


BOTH CARS ON 13"


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 21 2008, 09:02 PM~11144564
> *is this going to take place at sams?
> *


@ sams


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 21 2008, 09:35 PM~11144859
> *BOTH CARS ON 13"
> *


you should give him your old starwires to weigh him down. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

whens it happening this saturday coming up or after


----------



## 68niou1

:0 






dammmm this outa be good :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1

*and who againts who???


just to double check..
and lock up..
and do all agree??*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11145642
> *and who againts who???
> just to double check..
> and lock up..
> and do all agree??
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 21 2008, 11:40 PM~11144904
> *you should give him your old starwires to weigh him down. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

yea what day is this suppose to happen so i can lie and say ima show up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

this saturday 9 pm all cars on 13" rev rims 155 tires


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11143802
> *Next Saturday night at 9PM uffin:
> 40" lock up same as the past 4 shows  :yes:
> See you there on your 13's with P155
> Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon cheese Burgers from SAM's :wow:
> 
> PS: plus 6 drinks and 6 Fries  :yessad:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

SOUNDS LIKE ITS OWN IMA LIE AND SAY ILL BE THERE JUST TO KEEP UP THE TRADITION OF ME FAKIN


----------



## lethalsdaname

OK LETS GET THIS STR8 THIS SATURDAY JULY 26, 2008 - THE YEAR OF LETHAL- AT SAM'S AT 9 PACIFIC COAST TIME RAIN OR SHINE NO MATTER IF SOMEONE WINS LOTTO OR NOT ITS GOIN DOWN RIGHT


----------



## lethalsdaname

FUCK BATMAN ITS "THE DARK BLUE KNIGHT"


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 21 2008, 08:58 PM~11144025
> *bring it  :biggrin: but i cant eat 6 doubles :uh:  and its 38" lock up dont be scarred now
> *


Take the chain from around Jake's neck that's holding his Plaque add it to your lock up and meet halfway 39" lock up hno:


----------



## lowriv1972

So its going down this sat at sams, right?? I need to make sure Sam knows and that the stick is there!!!!


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 22 2008, 10:51 AM~11147963
> *So its going down this sat at sams, right?? I need to make sure Sam knows and that the stick is there!!!!
> *



Shane you missed it, it was last Saturday and Tim won and then he choked while I shoved the 6 burgers down his throat :yes:


----------



## locs_650

T
T
M
F
T


It's going down this saturday ..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 22 2008, 10:22 AM~11148333
> *Shane you missed it, it was last Saturday and Tim won and then he choked while I shoved the 6 burgers down his throat  :yes:
> *


Hahaha, your funny!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 21 2008, 11:05 PM~11145730
> *:wave:
> *


nigzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 22 2008, 10:22 AM~11148333
> *blah blah blah just got back from costco i bought a case of red bull i poured it in the gas tank now my car has wings :0*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 22 2008, 11:09 AM~11148843
> *blah blah blah just got back from costco i bought a case of red bull i poured it in the gas tank now my car has wings  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 22 2008, 11:09 AM~11148843
> *blah blah blah just got back from costco i bought a case of red bull i poured it in the gas tank now my car has wings  :0
> *


great now the back of the car will be flying :uh: better put it in your radiator.... :twak:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 22 2008, 12:09 PM~11148843
> *I am going to notify TRW and bad mark your credit report :wow:*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 22 2008, 02:55 PM~11151213
> *I am going to notify TRW and bad mark your credit report :wow:
> *


thanks for the pizza sunday :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11151147
> *great now the back of the car will be flying :uh:  better put it in your radiator.... :twak:
> 
> 
> *


dont have one i learned that one allready


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 22 2008, 04:20 PM~11151472
> *thanks for the pizza sunday :biggrin:
> *



Your welcome, I figured that I would invite you for pizza since your switch man wouldn't share his Bucket of chicken :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 22 2008, 03:03 PM~11151914
> *share his Bucket of chicken  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11152793
> *:scrutinize:
> *


GSTYLE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11143802
> *Next Saturday night at 9PM uffin:
> 40" lock up same as the past 4 shows  :yes:
> See you there on your 13's with P155
> Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon cheese Burgers from SAM's :wow:
> 
> PS: plus 6 drinks and 6 Fries  :yessad:
> *


Is there room in this for some side bets?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11152793
> *:scrutinize:
> *


What's good GStyle? How have things been bro?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11145642
> *and who againts who???
> just to double check..
> and lock up..
> and do all agree??</span></span>
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11145642
> *and who againts who???
> just to double check..
> and lock up..
> and do all agree??
> *


the day is this saturday 9pm double pump 39" lock up on 13's 155's the bet is 6 double burgers fries and diet coke's the impala vs the green elco on the stick


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 22 2008, 10:59 AM~11148749
> *nigzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


Whats crackin' Pimpin'?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 02:13 AM~11156475
> *Is there room in this for some side bets?
> *


food bets :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 23 2008, 11:04 AM~11158228
> *the day is this saturday 9pm double pump 39" lock up on 13's 155's the bet is 6 double burgers fries and diet coke's  the impala vs the green elco  on the stick
> *



Don't forget the Bacon

(Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon cheese Burgers from SAM's 

PS: plus 6 drinks and 6 Fries)


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 23 2008, 01:34 PM~11160211
> *Don't forget the Bacon
> 
> (Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon</span> cheese Burgers from SAM's
> 
> PS: plus 6 <span style=\'color:red\'>dietdrinks and 6 Fries)
> *


 :0 pork is bad


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2008, 09:48 AM~11158587
> *Whats crackin' Pimpin'?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68niou1

*are we clear every body??*</span>

any more contenders>???

wheres lee?? i herd he wanted to hit out there too


----------



## 68niou1

*the day is this saturday 9pm double pump 39" lock up on 13's 155's the bet is 6 double burgers fries and diet coke's the impala vs the green elco on the stick 

rules are posted

oh yeah with tofu bacon.. for those that are on a diet* :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

nobody else besides the elco and impala? there has to be more hoppers..... :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jul 23 2008, 08:38 PM~11163889
> *nobody else besides the elco and impala? there has to be more hoppers..... :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: MAYBE


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jul 23 2008, 08:38 PM~11163889
> *nobody else besides the elco and impala? there has to be more hoppers..... :dunno:
> *



HUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## 68niou1

*WICH SATURDAY?? THE DAY AFTER TOMOROW OR NEXT??*


----------



## lethalsdaname

THE DAY AFTER 2 MORROW IS FRIDAY BRAINIAC


----------



## lethalsdaname

WE MIGHT BE THERE SAT NIGHT DONT EAT ALL THE BURGERS 



































































[/quote]


----------



## himbone

14 batteries for sale if anyone is interested hit me up 50 each http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421481


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any one can come hop lowest inches buys :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 24 2008, 08:15 PM~11172956
> *any one can come hop lowest inches buys  :0
> *


so whats the date??


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

BYE BYE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:03 PM~11174069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 24 2008, 09:08 PM~11174110
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YUP THE CATS OUT THE BAG NOW :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 24 2008, 09:59 PM~11174030
> *so whats the date??
> *


the 26th :0


----------



## himbone




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11174076
> *BYE BYE :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 21 2008, 06:38 PM~11143802
> *Next Saturday night at 9PM uffin:
> 40" lock up same as the past 4 shows   :yes:
> See you there on your 13's with P155
> Loser buys the winner 6 double Bacon cheese Burgers from SAM's :wow:
> 
> PS: plus 6 drinks and 6 Fries  :yessad:
> *



Damn 6 of each... I hope all those ain't for you.... I hope one of them is mine...... or do I have to share one with Bert! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

I just wanted to make sure that this gets posted. Remember that Sam has always been cool about us kicking it there, and that he has stood behind us when the cops try to kick us out. We need to make sure that we help support him, he offers good quality product for a fair price. i know its seems expensive, but when you get down to it, its well worth it. Please refrain from going to Little Ceasars and Taco Bell for cheaper food and eating at Sams. He has to bring in extra help to make sure that things go smoothly and orders are taken care of. He also cleans up after us and maintains the parking lot. Cant wait til tomorrow, its going to be a good night!!!! See you there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 25 2008, 05:31 PM~11179621
> *I just wanted to make sure that this gets posted. Remember that Sam has always been cool about us kicking it there, and that he has stood behind us when the cops try to kick us out. We need to make sure that we help support him, he offers good quality product for a fair price. i know its seems expensive, but when you get down to it, its well worth it. Please refrain from going to Little Ceasars and Taco Bell for cheaper food and eating at Sams. He has to bring in extra help to make sure that things go smoothly and orders are taken care of. He also cleans up after us and maintains the parking lot. Cant wait til tomorrow, its going to be a good night!!!! See you there!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i want my free food tommorow for the pot hole thing...3 burgers,fries and sodas..  times are lean :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 25 2008, 12:03 AM~11174069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




that cream caddy got arizona plates right..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 25 2008, 03:45 PM~11179732
> *i want my free food tommorow for the pot hole thing...3 burgers,fries and sodas..   times are lean :biggrin:
> *


Ill tell Sam, but thats between you and him!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 25 2008, 05:53 PM~11179791
> *Ill tell Sam, but thats between you and him!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Jul 25 2008, 03:11 PM~11179490
> *Damn 6 of each... I hope all those ain't for you.... I hope one of them is mine...... or do I have to share one with Bert!                    :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


hold up! first you must win  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

24 hrs


----------



## MODHOPPER

Make this hop interesting and have the owners of the cars hit the switch. :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

*VS*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 68niou1

dammm nigs, that looked tight!!!!

:roflmao: 

good pictures! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

I LIKE THIS PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## EAZY_510

it does have spokes


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 25 2008, 11:26 PM~11182374
> *Make this hop interesting and have the owners of the cars hit the switch. :0
> *


oh shit :0 everyone knows im not the owner im just the wrench :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 26 2008, 08:07 AM~11183345
> *oh shit :0 everyone knows im not the owner im just the wrench :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 26 2008, 11:02 AM~11183591
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

jen can swing the car :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 26 2008, 09:41 AM~11183834
> *jen can swing the car  :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

see you fellas tonight


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 26 2008, 12:57 PM~11185189
> *see you fellas tonight
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 26 2008, 01:57 PM~11185189
> *see you fellas tonight
> *


Oh my God, he is alive. Where have you been???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 26 2008, 02:17 PM~11185613
> *Oh my God, he is alive. Where have you been???
> *


he rose from the dead just for today.............. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

im not going to be able to make it tonite but i will try to get out there next weekend


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 26 2008, 03:19 PM~11185622
> *im not going to be able to make it tonite but i will try to get out there next weekend
> *


WHAT?????????????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 26 2008, 02:20 PM~11185629
> *WHAT?????????????
> *


sorry...............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11186182
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

2 hour and some minutes


----------



## R0L0

Nice to see everyone tonite, it was a great turn out I wish it was like this every saturday..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 26 2008, 11:17 PM~11188012
> *Nice to see everyone tonite, it was a great turn out I wish it was like this every saturday..
> *


 :yes: 


but where was lee??? :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

yea wayne where was lee he never shows up dude needs to stop faking the funk and rob somebody and get some gas money and stop running his big mouth


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

was koo out there..nice 2 see you peeps again...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

has a good time out there 2night


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 27 2008, 12:03 AM~11188158
> *has a good time out there 2night
> *


Damn Tony all grown up now with the Goatee going and everything :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2008, 06:45 AM~11188807
> *Damn Tony all grown up now with the Goatee going and everything  :biggrin:
> *



All grown up huh? lol :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

A few pics from last nite..............


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2008, 06:45 AM~11188807
> *Damn Tony all grown up now with the Goatee going and everything  :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad you showed up for once :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 26 2008, 10:18 PM~11188021
> *:yes:
> but where was lee??? :0
> *


Again thank you and Lucinda for the jackets for my wife and kidz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo,* 41chev*


Sup Tim I got the hop video's Im uploading them rite now I will post as soon as they are done...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:05 AM~11189137
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CadiRolo, 41chev
> Sup Tim I got the hop video's Im uploading them rite now I will post as soon as they are done...
> *


oh shit do you have a pic of my buying burgers for the winner too :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 08:09 AM~11189148
> *oh shit  do you have a pic of my buying burgers for the winner too :0
> *


Damn I didnt get a pic of that... Well it was all in fun anyway, you both did your thing as usual :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:11 AM~11189158
> *Damn I didnt get a pic of that... Well it was all in fun anyway, you both did your thing as usual :biggrin:
> *


lol the axle slid out on the impala when we was driving to sams last night we pushed it back in and came anyways thanks to tommy and that big ass hammer


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 08:14 AM~11189169
> *lol the axle slid out on the impala when we was driving to sams last  night we pushed it back in and came anyways  thanks to tommy and that big ass hammer
> *


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 08:53 AM~11189087
> *A few pics from last nite..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mornig guys, Its was a great night!!! Thanks for the pics Rolo.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2008, 08:47 AM~11189290
> *Mornig guys, Its was a great night!!! Thanks for the pics Rolo.
> *


i wish i would have got more but i got caught up just haing out with everybody that i frogot to take more pics


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:49 AM~11189301
> *i wish i would have got more but i got caught up just haing out with everybody that i frogot to take more pics
> *


At least you got some pics, i brought the camera to take pics of Jacks car and it never made it out of my car!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

I want to mkae sure to thank Tom and Tim for coming out and putting it down!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11189195
> *
> *


Damn, I can see ths vids, all I get is music.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2008, 10:13 AM~11189380
> *Damn, I can see ths vids, all I get is music.
> *


me too


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM~11189401
> *me too
> *


well all walk you thru it........ tom was over most peoples heads and well we was about knee high :0


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM~11189401
> *me too
> *


me 3


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:23 AM~11189423
> *well all walk you thru it........ tom was over most peoples heads and well we was about knee high  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You crack me up Tim!!
Oh and by the way, I dont think that oil last night was from my car. I got home and waited 1/2 hour to see where it was coming from and nothing dropped, Even checked this morning and nothing!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Some fuckers stole Pickachu !!!!


:angry:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2008, 10:33 AM~11189472
> *Some fuckers stole Pickachu !!!!
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: Is that why the 4 door don't work now. :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 10:39 AM~11189492
> *:roflmao: Is that why the 4 door don't work now. :dunno:
> *


go build a hopper :buttkick:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:40 AM~11189497
> *go build a hopper  :buttkick:
> *


It's to bad you guys didn't win god knows people on Tom's team do not need any more burgers.(Little Nelson) :wow:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:40 AM~11189497
> *go build a hopper  :buttkick:
> *


What you going to do then theres no 3place money at shows for you


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 10:53 AM~11189561
> *What you going to do then theres no 3place money at shows for you
> *


your old and washed up old man :twak: build a peddle car there is no money for second place either see you in fresno :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

better yet go reply in the kingfish topic


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 11:01 AM~11189607
> *better yet go reply in the kingfish topic
> *


Didnt kingfish build your car that explains alot. :0


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:59 AM~11189595
> *your old and washed up old man  :twak: build a peddle car  there is no money for second place either  see you in fresno  :biggrin:
> *


your old and washed up old man..the good thing about that is I forgot more than you guys will ever know.. uffin:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 09:47 AM~11189529
> *It's to bad you guys didn't win god knows people on Tom's team do not need any more burgers.(Little Nelson)      :wow:
> *


 :0 :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 27 2008, 09:13 AM~11189380
> *Damn, I can see ths vids, all I get is music.
> *


try again the video's work now


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 12:48 PM~11190248
> *try again the video's work now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 11:28 AM~11189761
> *your old and washed up old man..the good thing about that is I forgot more than you guys will ever know.. uffin:
> *


blah blah blah :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

anyone wanna trade some 14s with white spokes and tires for a set of 13s chrome or white it dont matter


----------



## betterhalf64

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 10:47 AM~11189529
> *It's to bad you guys didn't win god knows people on Tom's team do not need any more burgers.(Little Nelson)      :wow:
> *




ben dont start....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@Jul 27 2008, 08:15 PM~11192696
> *
> 
> ben dont start....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@Jul 27 2008, 08:15 PM~11192696
> *
> 
> ben dont start....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Come on cougar don't get me going .You know you what a ride on my bike..but theres no room.. :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

ttmft


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 27 2008, 02:49 PM~11190886
> *anyone wanna trade some 14s with white spokes and tires for a set of 13s chrome or white it dont matter
> *


Hey you wanna sell your car? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 06:02 AM~11195163
> *Hey you wanna sell your car?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 27 2008, 12:28 PM~11189761
> *your old and washed up old man..the good thing about that is I forgot more than you guys will ever know.. uffin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 28 2008, 08:22 AM~11196005
> *
> *


it was nice to meet you Rick :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 28 2008, 10:05 AM~11196303
> *it was nice to meet you Rick :biggrin:
> *


How about me?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 11:32 AM~11196936
> *How about me?
> *


Everytime we see you, it is like meeting you all over again since your never around!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 28 2008, 10:41 AM~11197015
> *Everytime we see you, it is like meeting you all over again since your never around!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X100 it was good seeing you Regal


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Jul 28 2008, 11:41 AM~11197015-->
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime we see you, it is like meeting you all over again since your never around!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadiRolo_@Jul 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11197271
> *X100 it was good seeing you Regal
> *


:roflmao: and then yesterday we were cruising in Vallejo, had a little hop in the parking lot. You fellas should try and head out there once in a while too, its not too bad of a drive and the police dont say anything, believe it or not there are allot of riders out that way too


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 12:41 PM~11197525
> *:roflmao: and then yesterday we were cruising in Vallejo, had a little hop in the parking lot. You fellas should try and head out there once in a while too, its not too bad of a drive and the police dont say anything, believe it or not there are allot of riders out that way too
> *


Jack is in Vallejo alot!! I keep telling him im heading out there, but not til I can change the radiator in my car, it leaks and I am not wanting to get stuck too far from home.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 28 2008, 11:05 AM~11196303
> *it was nice to meet you Rick :biggrin:
> *


you too homie! I was lovin that lac!
keep it 100!!

LIL RICC.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 06:02 AM~11195163
> *Hey you wanna sell your car?  :biggrin:
> *


give me an offer and we'll see :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 28 2008, 01:10 PM~11198414
> *you too homie! I was lovin that lac!
> keep it 100!!
> 
> LIL RICC.
> *


thanks bro. i just got done putting the rest of the wood grain in the car to complete the 90's interior :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 28 2008, 04:46 PM~11198700
> *give me an offer and we'll see :0
> *


regal king....than car need some TLC of a sort that you can't even handle..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 28 2008, 02:14 PM~11198912
> *regal king....than car need some TLC of a sort that you can't even handle..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 28 2008, 02:14 PM~11198912
> *regal king....than car need some TLC of a sort that you can't even handle..
> *


 :uh: wtf you talking about


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 28 2008, 08:02 PM~11200371
> *:uh: wtf you talking about
> *


i'm telling my homie regal king to save his money and dump into his 65 rather then a project 69....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11198985
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



im loving your caddy.....clean as fuck!!!! better own longer then 4 months rolo...you should hit mikey up  to show you where 2 look 4 those numbers you need 

you came on top on that trade....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 28 2008, 06:35 PM~11201254
> *im loving your caddy.....clean as fuck!!!! better own longer then 4 months rolo...you should hit mikey up   to show you where 2 look 4 those numbers you need
> 
> you came on top on that trade....
> *


good looking out doggy... im gonna hit him up soon... im a cadi man the cutty was coo but cadi's is where its at for me :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 08:23 PM~11202431
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 27 2008, 10:14 AM~11189169
> *lol the axle slid out on the impala when we was driving to sams last  night we pushed it back in and came anyways  thanks to tommy and that big ass hammer
> *


No problem Tim, I am always ready to help and respond when the signal has been sent :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 28 2008, 09:57 PM~11203367
> *No problem Tim, I am always ready to help and respond when the signal has been sent  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


DAM WHEN I NEED SOME GAS MONEY TO GET TO SAM'S CAN I SEND THE T & W SIGNAL


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11203367
> *No problem Tim, I am always ready to help and respond when the signal has been sent  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



fucking hate them impala rear ends,, peices of shit :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 11:45 PM~11203638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you dog must really hate you


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 29 2008, 12:11 AM~11203757
> *you dog must really hate you
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Elwood




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 29 2008, 12:57 AM~11203367
> *No problem Tim, I am always ready to help and respond when the signal has been sent  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2008, 01:45 AM~11203638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: do you also have sexual relation with your dog..... :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11203367
> *No problem Tim, I am always ready to help and respond when the signal has been sent  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


you see who is in the picture ......... tommy you hold the light like a pro :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 29 2008, 05:51 AM~11204252
> *:uh: do you also have sexual relation with your dog..... :uh:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11203638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650

Good to see everyone on saturday .... need to do that more often .... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2008, 09:46 AM~11205915
> *Good to see everyone on saturday .... need to do that more often ....  :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2008, 10:46 AM~11205915
> *Good to see everyone on saturday .... need to do that more often ....  :biggrin:
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2008, 12:42 PM~11207584
> *
> *


never mind regal king its not for sale ima paint it then itll be done then we'll see what people have to say 
but thanks for asking


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 29 2008, 01:47 PM~11207628
> *never mind regal king its not for sale ima paint it then itll be done then we'll see what people have to say
> but thanks for asking
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11208271
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2008, 10:09 AM~11204832
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> *



lol..just busting ur balls...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jul 29 2008, 12:32 AM~11203843
> *
> *


where were you?! not answering your phone...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 29 2008, 03:33 PM~11208563
> *lol..just busting ur balls...
> *


I know homie :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 29 2008, 03:33 PM~11208563
> *lol..just busting ur balls...
> *


sup man you havent been on here for a while you good homie?? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11211325
> *sup man you havent been on here for a while you good homie?? :cheesy:
> *


Pinche Niggs


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2008, 09:55 PM~11212228
> *Pinche Niggs
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11212238
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

ITS THE END OF SUMMER CRUZ IN SAC AUGUST 16TH AND 17TH ON FLORIN RD BETWEEN STOCKTON AND 99 ALL RIDERS COME OUT AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN I MEAN ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE FROM 7PM TELL THE GHETTO BIRD COMES OUT SEVERAL TIMES ( BROUGHT 2 U BY CALTRANS) THEY FIX IT WE FUCK IT UP 

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk246/m...fe/DSC00001.jpg


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2008, 04:39 PM~11208640
> *where were you?! not answering your phone...
> *


I forgot it was Lalos B day and we were out at his moms in Fairfield


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up everyone, :wave: :wave:


----------



## sideshow60

ay rolo it must be about a hundred degrees in tracy and i just saw you ridin around with a bini on. :loco:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Jul 30 2008, 05:14 PM~11219268
> *ay rolo it must be about a hundred degrees in tracy and i just saw you ridin around with a bini on. :loco:
> *



WHAT CAR DID YOU SEE ME IN????? I ALWAYS WARE A BINI OR HAT NO MATTER HOW HOT IT IS...... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Whas up fellas? Any one ridin this weekend?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11221541
> *Whas up fellas? Any one ridin this weekend?
> *


me :biggrin: 
then monday my car goes to get painted :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 30 2008, 10:53 PM~11221763
> *me  :biggrin:
> then monday my car goes to get painted :cheesy:
> *


COLOR?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 30 2008, 10:59 PM~11221800
> *COLOR?
> *


black with a white top????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11221541
> *Whas up fellas? Any one ridin this weekend?
> *


nationals this weekend in bakersfield


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:56 AM~11223568
> *black with a white top????
> *


:barf:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 31 2008, 07:56 AM~11223568
> *black with a white top????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2008, 08:29 AM~11223794
> *:barf:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 12:04 PM~11225296
> *:yes:
> *


thats a hard color


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 31 2008, 11:05 AM~11225305
> *thats a hard color
> *


yeah 
ey you get my voicemail yesterday


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11225305
> *thats a hard color
> *


That is digusting, its going to look like a damn cow or something, black with a white top?? or a freakin' cop car, please someone post a picture of a car that is black and has a white top !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 12:07 PM~11225325
> *yeah
> ey you get my voicemail yesterday
> *


go ALL black or all White


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2008, 11:07 AM~11225327
> *That is digusting, its going to look like a damn cow or something, black with a white top?? or a freakin' cop car, please someone post a picture of a car that is black and has a white top !!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was thinking black with a dark green top but my interior has red in it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 12:09 PM~11225349
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i was thinking black with a dark green top but my interior has red in it
> *


Black with a red top :dunno:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2008, 11:21 AM~11225452
> *Black with a red top :dunno:
> *


makes it to hot for me with the cops i think im just gonna go black and white


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 12:31 PM~11225547
> *makes it to hot for me with the cops i think im just gonna go black and white
> *


so you can blend in with them instead?? :0 
jk
i think regal king is right on this one... all black :biggrin: 
two colors instead of trying to balance 3.

its just my opinion


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 30 2008, 11:03 PM~11221372
> *WHAT CAR DID YOU SEE ME IN?????  I ALWAYS WARE A BINI OR HAT NO MATTER HOW HOT IT IS...... LOL :biggrin:
> *


in the blue caddy


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Jul 31 2008, 03:39 PM~11227866
> *in the blue caddy
> *


 :0 are you out here??????


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

paint it black and silver go RAIDERS


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 12:31 PM~11225547
> *makes it to hot for me with the cops i think im just gonna go black and white
> *


Dude even Coast One said it bro, now you I hope you take his advice :angry:


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 31 2008, 06:55 PM~11229106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

white bottom and old school red flake on top


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 31 2008, 06:03 PM~11228059
> *:0 are you out here??????
> *


 no i had to stop by my parents yesterday when i saw you.ill be out there saturday probably spend the weekend out there. hit me up


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 12:31 PM~11225547
> *makes it to hot for me with the cops i think im just gonna go black and white
> *


Do what you want, bottom line your car and your money. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

there all good ideas thanks guys im NOT painting it black with a white top 
i know you guys are curious what color i chose but youll just have to see :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2008, 12:07 PM~11225327
> *That is digusting, its going to look like a damn cow or something, black with a white top?? or a freakin' cop car, please someone post a picture of a car that is black and has a white top !!!!
> *


yea i wouldnt do a hardtop black and white but do i need to post a pic of my old 63 drop? i think people liked that combo... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 31 2008, 10:16 PM~11230972
> *yea i wouldnt do a hardtop black and white but do i need to post a pic of my old 63 drop? i think people liked that combo... :0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 31 2008, 09:16 PM~11230972
> *yea i wouldnt do a hardtop black and white but do i need to post a pic of my old 63 drop? i think people liked that combo... :0    :biggrin:
> *


POST A PIC


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 31 2008, 11:44 PM~11231572
> *POST A PIC
> *


His trey is the definition of King Of The Streets :yes:


----------



## peter griffin

YOU SHOULD GO WITH A SOLID COLOR WHITE TOPS ARE PLAYDE OUT ONE SOLID COLOR LOOKS BETTER TO ME BUT WHO AM I


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2008, 11:08 PM~11231678
> *His trey is the definition of King Of The Streets :yes:
> *


x1000000000000000 :0


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 1 2008, 08:26 AM~11232825
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 08:02 AM~11232665
> *YOU SHOULD GO WITH A SOLID COLOR WHITE TOPS ARE PLAYDE OUT ONE SOLID COLOR LOOKS BETTER TO ME BUT WHO AM I
> *


Yeah, who are you??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 08:21 AM~11233195
> *Yeah, who are you??
> *


x2 who are you homie???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 08:02 AM~11232665
> *YOU SHOULD GO WITH A SOLID COLOR WHITE TOPS ARE PLAYDE OUT ONE SOLID COLOR LOOKS BETTER TO ME BUT WHO AM I
> *


:wave: WHERE IS STEWY?


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 1 2008, 10:12 AM~11233647
> *:wave:  WHERE IS STEWY?
> *


AT QUAHOG DAY CARE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 10:31 AM~11233814
> *AT QUAHOG DAY CARE
> *


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 09:21 AM~11233195
> *Yeah, who are you??
> *


JUST A GUY FROM THE EAST CHECKING OUT HOW YOU GUYS FROM THE WEST PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 01:26 PM~11235262
> *JUST A GUY FROM THE EAST  CHECKING OUT HOW YOU GUYS FROM THE WEST PUT IT DOWN  :thumbsup:
> *


Where about?? Are you a Donk rider? If so wrong page to be on!!!


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 02:01 PM~11235697
> *Where about?? Are you a Donk rider? If so wrong page to be on!!!
> *


NEW ENGLAND AREA ,AND WHAT IS A DONK?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 02:01 PM~11235697
> *Where about?? Are you a Donk rider? If so wrong page to be on!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 02:05 PM~11235743
> *NEW ENGLAND AREA ,AND WHAT IS A DONK?
> *


Well its good to know you aint a donk rider.Welcome to the Sams page!! What kinda car you ride?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 1 2008, 07:03 AM~11232673
> *x1000000000000000 :0
> *


no one has a pic i wanna see it


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 02:26 PM~11235947
> *Well its good to know you aint a donk rider.Welcome to the Sams page!! What kinda car you ride?
> *


NO CAR RIGHT NOW BUT I'M LOOKING FOR ONE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 1 2008, 02:31 PM~11235980
> *no one has a pic i wanna see it
> *


Its Top Secret, Seriously Wayne's 63 has not been matched, maybe some of today's Hoppers get a few more inches then Wayne might have, but Wayne rolled that 63 everywhere, No Trailer, and it had a chrome undies, the Damn Motor was on another level !!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 02:48 PM~11236132
> *NO CAR RIGHT NOW BUT I'M LOOKING FOR ONE
> *


What you lookin for?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 02:48 PM~11236132
> *NO CAR RIGHT NOW BUT I'M LOOKING FOR ONE
> *


Well, good luck with that!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 1 2008, 02:55 PM~11236208
> *What you lookin for?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 1 2008, 02:53 PM~11236183
> *Its Top Secret, Seriously Wayne's 63 has not been matched, maybe some of today's Hoppers get a few more inches then Wayne might have, but Wayne rolled that 63 everywhere, No Trailer, and it had a chrome undies, the Damn Motor was on another level !!!!
> *


Hell Yea I remember that shit!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 02:56 PM~11236228
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Wussup bro!!!! :wave:


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 1 2008, 02:55 PM~11236208
> *What you lookin for?
> *


I'm looking for a 1959-1961 drop or a boat tail riv.But i know its going to be a lot of$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 03:20 PM~11236481
> *I'm looking for a 1959-1961 drop or a boat tail riv.But i know its going to be a lot of$$$$$$$$$$
> *


Hell yeah it is.....There are some steals out there! My boy just picked up a 63 hard top for $2000 and another boy picked up a 63 drop for $4000! They are out there, you just gotta be patient!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 1 2008, 01:53 PM~11236183
> *Its Top Secret, Seriously Wayne's 63 has not been matched, maybe some of today's Hoppers get a few more inches then Wayne might have, but Wayne rolled that 63 everywhere, No Trailer, and it had a chrome undies, the Damn Motor was on another level !!!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 1 2008, 03:25 PM~11236529
> *Hell yeah it is.....There are some steals out there!  My boy just picked up a 63 hard top for $2000 and another boy picked up a 63 drop for $4000!  They are out there, you just gotta be patient!
> *


I guess i have no choice,but if anything comes up let me know.. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 1 2008, 01:53 PM~11236183
> *Its Top Secret, Seriously Wayne's 63 has not been matched, maybe some of today's Hoppers get a few more inches then Wayne might have, but Wayne rolled that 63 everywhere, No Trailer, and it had a chrome undies, the Damn Motor was on another level !!!!
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000 you got that shit rite Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 03:20 PM~11236481
> *I'm looking for a 1959-1961 drop or a boat tail riv.But i know its going to be a lot of$$$$$$$$$$
> *


Well I have a 72Boat Tail, but it sure as hell aint for sale!!! LOL


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 1 2008, 03:45 PM~11236669
> *I guess i have no choice,but if  anything comes up let me know..  :biggrin:
> *


Mos def!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 1 2008, 03:19 PM~11236469
> *:biggrin: Wussup bro!!!!  :wave:
> *


Nuttin, bro, how you been?? Missed you at Sams teh other night!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 04:16 PM~11236902
> *Nuttin, bro, how you been?? Missed you at Sams teh other night!!
> *


Coo...I`ve been ok. Dealin with lawyers and bullshit! Now I have a sinus infection! They said from sniffing panties.....J/K! Lol! 

Yeah I did miss out! My boy Nelsons birthday was the same night! I didnt wanna leave him!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup homies??


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 1 2008, 04:19 PM~11236924
> *sup homies??
> *


Wuz Gewd maine?!!!


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 03:16 PM~11236902
> *Nuttin, bro, how you been?? Missed you at Sams teh other night!!
> *


i didnt know you had a rivi :biggrin: :biggrin: .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Aug 1 2008, 04:45 PM~11237114
> *i didnt know you had a rivi :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....
> *


I didnt know you had a 66, just thought your avitar was a wish list!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 1 2008, 04:19 PM~11236924
> *sup homies??
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63+Aug 1 2008, 04:20 PM~11236937-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz Gewd maine?!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same ol same ol
> what good with you big dogg??
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Aug 1 2008, 05:09 PM~11237284
> *
> *



regal king whats up foolio


----------



## peter griffin

> I didnt know you had a 66, just thought your avitar was a wish list!!! :biggrin:
> [/quote :0 THATS A LITTLE BELOW THE BELT DONT YOU THINK


----------



## PICAZZO

_Welcome to Lay It Low _ :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

good morning fellas


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 09:12 AM~11241070
> *good morning fellas
> *


:wave:

Aye my Primo is looking for some Daytons or Zenith's all chrome 13's


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 1 2008, 05:38 PM~11237481
> *same ol same ol
> what good with you big dogg??
> regal king whats up foolio
> *


Nothin maine....just tryin to get over my sinus infection! You goin to Turlock?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 09:02 AM~11241232
> *:wave:
> 
> Aye my Primo is looking for some Daytons or Zenith's all chrome 13's
> *


i will keep my eye out for him... i dont have anything for sale rite now. how much is he looking to spend?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 09:34 AM~11241366
> *Nothin maine....just tryin to get over my sinus infection!  You goin to Turlock?
> *


whats good big dog?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 10:34 AM~11241366
> *Nothin maine....just tryin to get over my sinus infection!  You goin to Turlock?
> *


damn sinus infection all bad

when is turlock??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 2 2008, 09:58 AM~11241470
> *damn sinus infection all bad
> 
> when is turlock??
> *


X2 WHEN IS TURLOCK?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 10:50 AM~11241427
> *whats good big dog?
> *


Nothin bro.....jus chillen. Tryin to get better!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 2 2008, 10:58 AM~11241470
> *damn sinus infection all bad
> 
> when is turlock??
> *


Yup....it is!

Turlocks tomorrow!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 12:30 PM~11241907
> *Yup....it is!
> 
> Turlocks tomorrow!
> *


wait ....whats that in your avitar??

and i got to work all bad...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 11:30 AM~11241907
> *Yup....it is!
> 
> Turlocks tomorrow!
> *


tomorrow no shit.......


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 2 2008, 12:37 PM~11241937
> *wait ....whats that in your avitar??
> 
> and i got to work all bad...
> *


My Avitar....Its a pic of my mom! :roflmao: Just kiddin! Fo realz its a pic I got sent to my phone! She one ugly mo fo....So I said fuck it! I`ll use her as my avitar!

I`ll try and take pics for you! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 11:45 AM~11241977
> *My Avitar....Its a pic of my mom!  :roflmao: Just kiddin!  Fo realz its a pic I got sent to my phone!  She one ugly mo fo....So I said fuck it! I`ll use her as my avitar!
> 
> I`ll try and take pics for you! :biggrin:
> *


i dont think solo riders can attend tomorrow at turlock


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 12:38 PM~11241944
> *tomorrow no shit.......
> *


Yup.....Its gonna be Nelson, His wifey, My lady and myself ridin out there together!


----------



## R0L0

> *All car clubs and there Familia only are welcomed to this event *</span></span>and have some fun, look at some of the finest rides in Califaz, eat some good food, and have fun with the Family and fellow car clubs. Sangre Latina Car Club will provide the food, non alcholic beverages, events, awards and parking for your nice rides. The only thing we ask in return is to come with No Attitudes and No Colors. We are all in the Lowrider community and we want to represent the Positives in the Lowrider community and show that we all get along and have a good time doing it.</span>.[/b] (Keep it Real)


----------



## lowriv1972

> I didnt know you had a 66, just thought your avitar was a wish list!!! :biggrin:
> [/quote :0 THATS A LITTLE BELOW THE BELT DONT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont know!!!! :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 12:49 PM~11241994
> *i dont think solo riders can attend tomorrow at turlock
> *


WTF! WHY NOT?! :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 09:12 AM~11241070
> *good morning fellas
> *


Whats up pimp?? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11242033
> *Whats up pimp?? :biggrin:
> *


what up doggy. u gonna be around later today


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 12:56 PM~11242029
> *WTF! WHY NOT?! :angry:
> *


Whats up oso?? What you up to pimp?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 12:59 PM~11242040
> *what up doggy. u gonna be around later today
> *


Fo sho!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 12:06 PM~11242061
> *Fo sho!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  i will be there call me when u get home


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 01:04 PM~11242057
> *Whats up oso?? What you up to pimp?
> *


Not much bro....Here at the spot running things for Angel while he on vacation! Wussup with you?


----------



## Marxx

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 11:30 AM~11241907
> *Yup....it is!
> 
> Turlocks tomorrow!
> *


The Turlock fair is going on till Aug. 3rd, I don't think there is a swap meet tomorrow....


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2008, 03:53 PM~11237170
> *I didnt know you had a 66, just thought your avitar was a wish list!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw it jus got put on the back burner cus of space but it will be out eventually mabe when the rivi makes it :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Aug 2 2008, 01:21 PM~11242127
> *naw it jus got put on the back burner cus of space but it will be out eventually mabe when the rivi makes it :dunno:
> *


Probably before the Riv makes it out!!! BUt dont worry your little head, the Riv will be out!!!




































I hope!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 02:06 PM~11242061
> *Fo sho!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up guero you going to sams tonight


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 2 2008, 01:35 PM~11242164
> *Whats up guero you going to sams tonight
> *


Ill be at the house for a little while, You should come through. Good to see your on here now!!! If we get done quickly htan I might head out there.


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 02:36 PM~11242168
> *Ill be at the house for a little while, You should come through. Good to see your on here now!!! If we get done quickly htan I might head out there.
> *


Sounds good!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11242168
> *Ill be at the house for a little while, You should come through. Good to see your on here now!!! If we get done quickly htan I might head out there.
> *


i will be there hanging out with you :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 01:44 PM~11242193
> *i will be there hanging out with you :biggrin:
> *


You got the Caddi right?? Wanna try and get rid of that Plaque on the trunk??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 2 2008, 12:56 PM~11242029
> *WTF! WHY NOT?! :angry:
> *


because it says "ALL CAR CLUB EVENT" :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 12:51 PM~11242225
> *You got the Caddi right?? Wanna try and get rid of that Plaque on the trunk??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: if your down to help me.. what u gonna charge me?????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 12:51 PM~11242225
> *You got the Caddi right?? Wanna try and get rid of that Plaque on the trunk??
> *


im gettin ready to leave tracy in a few. i will be at wayne's just hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 02:05 PM~11242284
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: if your down to help me.. what u gonna charge me?????
> *


Dont trip homie!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 01:07 PM~11242292
> *Dont trip homie!!
> *


u sure?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 02:09 PM~11242301
> *u sure?
> *


You know how we roll!!! :biggrin: 






















Actually i wont charge you just in case I fuck it all up!!! LOL Just playing. Nuthin to it!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11242311
> *You know how we roll!!! :biggrin:
> Actually i wont charge you just in case I fuck it all up!!! LOL Just playing. Nuthin to it!!!*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks doggy :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 02:14 PM~11242314
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thanks doggy :biggrin:
> *


Thought you might like that!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 02:13 PM~11242313
> *:wave:
> *


Whats Regal Pimp? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11242337
> *Whats Regal Pimp? :biggrin:
> *


x2 whats good homie


----------



## PICAZZO

Just here bro, I wanna do a photoshoot soon, any cars want to volunteer?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 01:22 PM~11242355
> *Just here bro, I wanna do a photoshoot soon, any cars want to volunteer?
> *


i can if you want :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 02:23 PM~11242368
> *i can if you want :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 03:22 PM~11242355
> *Just here bro, I wanna do a photoshoot soon, any cars want to volunteer?
> *


If you need more than one car i'm down :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CadiRolo, ltd_king, *Elwood*


whats good bro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 2 2008, 02:27 PM~11242386
> *If you need more than one car i'm down :biggrin:
> *


Aye maybe we could get both LTD's together and do a Ford Exclusive :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 01:28 PM~11242392
> *Aye maybe we could get both LTD's together and do a Ford Exclusive :dunno:
> *


and i will bring the cadi's for a cadi exclusive


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 02:30 PM~11242397
> *and i will bring the cadi's for a cadi exclusive
> *


You can bring your caddy'*s* and do a whole damn magazine you got soo many :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 01:31 PM~11242405
> *You can bring your caddy's and do a whole damn magazine you got soo many  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: na i only got 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 03:28 PM~11242388
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CadiRolo, ltd_king, Elwood
> whats good bro
> *


what up dog


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 04:28 PM~11242392
> *Aye maybe we could get both LTD's together and do a Ford Exclusive :dunno:
> *


na just do the orange one..


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 03:28 PM~11242392
> *Aye maybe we could get both LTD's together and do a Ford Exclusive :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: You never know


----------



## Elwood

Is anything gonna be cracking at sams tonite


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 04:32 PM~11242416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: na i only got 3 :biggrin:
> *


ONLY.....attention whore


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 2 2008, 04:40 PM~11242453
> *:wave:
> *



sup gus..hows the strangers car comming..seen u got a painter..got a place yet?


----------



## Elwood




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

thanx for the help today wayne :biggrin: i almost lost my zenith's


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

no problem


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 11:29 PM~11245214
> *thanx for the help today wayne :biggrin: i almost lost my zenith's
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 06:33 AM~11245938
> *:0
> *


i guess it's like the saying goes (RIDE IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF) lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 08:35 AM~11246224
> *i guess it's like the saying goes (RIDE IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF) lol
> *


whats the story?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 07:38 AM~11246239
> *whats the story?
> *


i was on the free way in dublin and the front end started shacking real bad, i thought the knock offs were loose so i pulled off the freeway luckly rite by shanes job. the rim on the drivers side was toed in so we thought that the studs broke off. we took the rim off, when wayne showed up and all the lug nuts were loose and 2 already fell off. trust me lesson learned when changing rims also check the lug nuts :0 but every thing is all good nothing happend to my rim thank god


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 08:51 AM~11246278
> *i was on the free way in dublin and the front end started shacking real bad, i thought the knock offs were loose so i pulled off the freeway luckly rite by shanes job. the rim on the drivers side was toed in so we thought that the studs broke off. we took the rim off, when wayne showed up and all the lug nuts were loose and 2 already fell off. trust me lesson learned when changing rims also check the lug nuts :0 but every thing is all good nothing happend to my rim thank god
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 08:51 AM~11246278
> *i was on the free way in dublin and the front end started shacking real bad, i thought the knock offs were loose so i pulled off the freeway luckly rite by shanes job. the rim on the drivers side was toed in so we thought that the studs broke off. we took the rim off, when wayne showed up and all the lug nuts were loose and 2 already fell off. trust me lesson learned when changing rims also check the lug nuts :0 but every thing is all good nothing happend to my rim thank god
> *


glad you ok brother


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 3 2008, 08:15 AM~11246391
> *glad you ok brother
> *


thanks lil bro :biggrin: man i would have been crying if i lost a rim :tears: :tears:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:18 AM~11246411
> *thanks lil bro :biggrin: man i would have been crying if i lost a rim :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me 2


----------



## PICAZZO

sexy rims :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 09:02 AM~11246613
> *sexy rims  :cheesy:
> *


thanx


----------



## PICAZZO

Is it true you might be coming up on a bigbody :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 09:08 AM~11246649
> *Is it true you might be coming up on a bigbody :0
> *


me?????????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:18 AM~11246411
> *thanks lil bro :biggrin: man i would have been crying if i lost a rim :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was worried that you were gonna make it home ok!! Glad you did!!


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *lowriv1972*


good morning pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 3 2008, 09:14 AM~11246682
> *i was worried that you were gonna make it home ok!! Glad you did!!
> *


ya i made it ok... driving no faster than 50 mph and nervous as fuck lol.. the zeniths are comming off today :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 12:16 PM~11246695
> *ya i made it ok... driving no faster than 50 mph and nervous as fuck lol.. the zeniths are comming off today :biggrin:
> *


from experince homie..change all the studs and lug nuts...from ridding them lose the threads had to get fucked on some studs..happen once 2 me i just changed all the cars studs and lug nuts.


----------



## R0L0

thanks for the advice homie... i was already planing on it :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 12:28 PM~11246761
> *thanks for the advice homie... i was already planing on it :thumbsup:
> *



i broke all the studs but one and i was at the frt gate of the SF lowrider show, where they inspect cars at..great timing..barley made it to the side and had to get a ride to kregans..bought about 15 studs 4 one wheels . Had 2 find one that works..only 3 fit and put the wheel on and managed 2 make it 5 mins before the show started and took 1st place :biggrin: then JR trailed me home..that was an advanture right there,,


this was the car..did all the work my self with some helps of homies.. the fiberglass work did my self ....memories....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 3 2008, 09:40 AM~11246820
> *i broke all the studs but one and i was at the frt gate of the SF lowrider show, where they inspect cars at..great timing..barley made it to the side and had to get a ride to kregans..bought about 15 studs 4 one wheels . Had 2 find one that works..only 3 fit and put the wheel on and managed 2 make it 5 mins before the show started and took 1st place  :biggrin: then JR trailed me home..that was an advanture right there,,
> this was the car..did all the work my self with some helps of homies.. the fiberglass work did my self ....memories....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that was a bad ass imp homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 10:28 AM~11246761
> *thanks for the advice homie... i was already planing on it :thumbsup:
> *


You got the Z's off yet??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 3 2008, 11:26 AM~11247340
> *You got the Z's off yet??
> *


no im being lazy and it hot as hell out there


----------



## R0L0

To all Sams family Shane and I are trying to have a little cruise on Saturday night Aug 9th. We will meet at Sams at 7pm and cruise around the East Bay trough Oakland, San Leandro, Hayward, Castro Valley all are invited. Hit Shane or myself up if you can make it. or just post up on here.. Let's do it big!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 12:57 PM~11247472
> *To all Sams family Shane and I are trying to have a little cruise on Saturday night Aug 9th. We will meet at Sams at 7pm and cruise around the East Bay trough Oakland, San Leandro, Hayward, Castro Valley all are invited. Hit Shane or myself up if you can make it. or just post up on here.. Let's do it big!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lets make this happen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 02:57 PM~11247472
> *To all Sams family Shane and I are trying to have a little cruise on Saturday night Aug 9th. We will meet at Sams at 7pm and cruise around the East Bay trough Oakland, San Leandro, Hayward, Castro Valley all are invited. Hit Shane or myself up if you can make it. or just post up on here.. Let's do it big!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



we should all meet up on saterday the day of blvd nights and cruz 2 san jose in a fat line and meet everyone else at the SJ blue jeans..cops ant going 2 fuck with us..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 3 2008, 12:44 PM~11247691
> *we should all meet up on saterday the day of blvd nights and cruz 2 san jose in a fat line and meet everyone else at the SJ blue jeans..cops ant going 2 fuck with us..
> *


that sounds good to.. what r the dates again?


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 3 2008, 02:10 PM~11247545
> *Lets make this happen!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lets make something happen!! :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 3 2008, 03:13 PM~11248308
> *Lets make something happen!!  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 3 2008, 03:13 PM~11248308
> *Lets make something happen!!  :yes:
> *


im thinking leave sams cruise up e14 into oakland back around up trough castro valley and end up back at sams..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11248413
> *im thinking leave sams cruise up e14 into oakland back around up trough castro valley and end up back at sams..... :biggrin:
> *


LTD King and I ahve done this a few diferent ways!! I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 3 2008, 03:39 PM~11248425
> *LTD King and I ahve done this a few diferent ways!! I was thinking the same thing!!!
> *


  im down for whatever


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *Cadillac Heaven*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 11:57 AM~11247472
> *To all Sams family Shane and I are trying to have a little cruise on Saturday night Aug 9th. We will meet at Sams at 7pm and cruise around the East Bay trough Oakland, San Leandro, Hayward, Castro Valley all are invited. Hit Shane or myself up if you can make it. or just post up on here.. Let's do it big!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good i mite go and take my lincoln or the impala i dont know yet


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 3 2008, 06:02 PM~11249305
> *sounds good i mite go and take my lincoln or the impala i dont know yet
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 what lincoln???????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 06:19 PM~11249437
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  what lincoln???????
> *


MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 3 2008, 07:54 PM~11250314
> *MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin:
> *


pics................


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 3 2008, 08:54 PM~11250314
> *MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin:
> *


I give it maybe 3 weeks


----------



## PICAZZO

To everyone that knew Chivo ESSJ from Inspirations, a tragedy occured and ended up taking his life, he was the big homie that always wore a straw brimm and hopped his Kandy Green Grand Prix... It would be nice for all the Bay Area riders to stop by Inspirations c.c. page and give your respects .


:angel: *R.I.P Chivo !!!*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 09:10 PM~11251072
> *To everyone that knew Chivo ESSJ from Inspirations, a tragedy occured and ended up taking his life, he was the big homie that always wore a straw brimm and hopped his Kandy Green Grand Prix... It would be nice for all the Bay Area riders to stop by Inspirations c.c. page and give your respects .
> :angel: R.I.P Chivo !!!
> *


R.I.P homie :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

thanks bro. although i am not an inspiration member in the regular sence, people that know me, know that i am very tight with these folks as with many local clubs. i have friends in inspiration that are more like family, chivo being 1 such person. he was a very kool homie and will be missed tremendously. any prayers for him and his family would be appreciated. 


:tears: rest in peace bro


----------



## Eddie-Money

TEAM DEL TORO AT NATIONAL'S 1ST PLACE STREET DOUBLE PUMP 79'


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11250328
> *pics................
> *


dont have none


----------



## R0L0

what year is it????????????


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11251072
> *To everyone that knew Chivo ESSJ from Inspirations, a tragedy occured and ended up taking his life, he was the big homie that always wore a straw brimm and hopped his Kandy Green Grand Prix... It would be nice for all the Bay Area riders to stop by Inspirations c.c. page and give your respects .
> :angel: R.I.P Chivo !!!
> *


heard about that today, R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

second place at lowrider nationals reppin the bay :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 4 2008, 02:56 PM~11257423
> * what year is it????????????
> *


1990


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 4 2008, 10:43 PM~11261751
> *1990
> *


y


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 4 2008, 09:18 PM~11260841
> *second place at lowrider nationals reppin the bay :biggrin:
> *


Who took 1st


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 5 2008, 09:23 AM~11263881
> *Who took 1st
> *


del toro's drop 63


----------



## R0L0

good morning sams!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 4 2008, 01:16 PM~11255979
> *
> 
> TEAM DEL TORO AT NATIONAL'S 1ST PLACE STREET DOUBLE PUMP 79'
> *


Thats Whats up!!!!! Congradulations bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 10:26 AM~11264461
> *good morning sams!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Goodmorning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 4 2008, 10:53 PM~11262201
> *y
> *


what you mean i still got the 69 to


----------



## Hustler on the go

I see you Shane :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 5 2008, 11:21 AM~11265000
> *I see you Shane :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


Yep, I just leave it on the computer while I work. Looks Like Im screwin around, but I am actually working :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 5 2008, 11:36 AM~11265114
> *Yep, I just leave it on the computer while I work. Looks Like Im screwin around, but I am actually working :biggrin:
> *


oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!! What ever you say. :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 5 2008, 11:37 AM~11265131
> *oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!! What ever you say. :roflmao:
> *


How you been bro?? Long time no talk to!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Hey Peter....I found a 72 Rivi for 12! Intrested?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 5 2008, 12:07 PM~11265402
> *Hey Peter....I found a 72 Rivi for 12! Intrested?
> *


12 what, thousand?? Or 12 hundred, If its 12 hundred im interested!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 5 2008, 12:08 PM~11265413
> *12 what, thousand?? Or 12 hundred, If its 12 hundred im interested!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thousand!!!! Rebuilt motor (hi performance) and tranny, split bumper, painted and re-upholstered, trunk is done up, powdercoated and plated rims, New exhaust, not lifted! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11265508
> *Thousand!!!! Rebuilt motor (hi performance) and tranny, split bumper, painted and re-upholstered, trunk is done up, powdercoated and plated rims, New exhaust, not lifted! :biggrin:
> *


What color is it??? Its not Tony's is it??


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 5 2008, 12:21 PM~11265550
> *What color is it??? Its not Tony's is it??
> *


PINK!!!!
Uhhhh.....Yeah, it is! lol!

Smart guy! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 5 2008, 12:24 PM~11265578
> *PINK!!!!
> Uhhhh.....Yeah, it is! lol!
> 
> Smart guy! :biggrin:
> *


Oh i be knowin the Rivi's around this area!!! Got to keep a close eye on the future competition :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 5 2008, 12:43 PM~11265752
> *Oh i be knowin the Rivi's around this area!!! Got to keep a close eye on the future competition :biggrin:
> *


Yeah....I`ve always known you for doin your homework! :biggrin:


----------



## peter griffin

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 5 2008, 12:07 PM~11265402
> *Hey Peter....I found a 72 Rivi for 12! Intrested?
> *


I just found a 1959 impala out of NY that i might buy but thanks for looking


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTyp7e6I8a4 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 5 2008, 01:03 PM~11266490
> *I just found a 1959 impala out of NY that i might buy but thanks for looking
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 post pics of it.... btw your name seems really familar


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by peter griffin_@Aug 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11266490
> *I just found a 1959 impala out of NY that i might buy but thanks for looking
> *


No problem bro....59 one of my favs!!!! Keep us posted on that! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 5 2008, 02:09 PM~11266518
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTyp7e6I8a4 :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!!! :thumbsup: Did you place? How high you get?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 5 2008, 04:20 PM~11267733
> *Nice!!!! :thumbsup: Did you place?  How high you get?
> *


2ND place i think it was only 65 " we are holding out for the street low super show then we are going to unleash the car and catch everyone slippin :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11251072
> *To everyone that knew Chivo ESSJ from Inspirations, a tragedy occured and ended up taking his life, he was the big homie that always wore a straw brimm and hopped his Kandy Green Grand Prix... It would be nice for all the Bay Area riders to stop by Inspirations c.c. page and give your respects .
> :angel: R.I.P Chivo !!!
> *


X2


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 4 2008, 10:18 PM~11260841
> *second place at lowrider nationals reppin the bay :biggrin:
> *



Dam Tim this was the first show we did not compete against each other since we were in two different classes :yessad:

If we would have been in the same class you would have got 3rd 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 5 2008, 06:41 PM~11268517
> *2ND place i think it was only 65 "  we are holding out for the street low super show  then we are going to unleash the car and catch everyone slippin :0
> *



What are you using for a leash a shoe string :0

I don’t think she’s got much more to give


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64+Aug 6 2008, 10:10 AM~11273914-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam Tim this was the first show we did not compete against each other since we were in two different classes :yessad:
> 
> If we would have been in the same class you would have got 3rd
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Company 64_@Aug 6 2008, 10:13 AM~11273945
> *What are you using for a leash a shoe string :0
> 
> I don’t think she’s got much more to give
> *



WOW!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 5 2008, 11:57 AM~11265318
> *How you been bro?? Long time no talk to!!!
> *


I have been good how about yourself.? Trying to get out to Sam's to kick it.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hope to see you all out there, any support would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:54 AM~11274857
> *  hope to see you all out there, any support would be appreciated :thumbsup:
> *


Who is down to caravan from the east bay to san jo? Leave at 10am ....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 6 2008, 01:22 PM~11275691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I thought you were taking pictures of cars. I didn't know you were modeling yourself????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 6 2008, 02:18 PM~11276245
> *I thought you were taking pictures of cars.  I didn't know you were modeling yourself????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 6 2008, 02:18 PM~11276245
> *I thought you were taking pictures of cars.  I didn't know you were modeling yourself????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 6 2008, 10:13 AM~11273945
> *What are you using for a leash a shoe string :0
> 
> I don’t think she’s got much more to give
> *


bring it to fresno and shut up allready :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2008, 12:57 PM~11275481
> *Who is down to caravan from the east bay to san jo? Leave at 10am ....
> *


 :uh: :uh: Working!!! I wish I could go, but Im already behind for my next check. You guys rolling Saturday night??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

locs lets do halloween at your pad this year :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 6 2008, 02:18 PM~11276245
> *I thought you were taking pictures of cars.  I didn't know you were modeling yourself????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11250328
> *pics................
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2008, 09:06 PM~11280690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN U SELLING IT


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2008, 09:15 PM~11280804
> *WHEN U SELLING IT
> *


this is my daily now


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2008, 10:15 PM~11280804
> *WHEN U SELLING IT
> *


thats nice! but like he said how long are you gonna have it?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 6 2008, 09:27 PM~11280922
> *thats nice! but like he said how long are you gonna have it?
> *


idk try to hold on to it i got the impala 2 but im not giving nobody my word that im keepin it


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11280690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks hella clene


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 6 2008, 09:38 PM~11281029
> *that looks hella clene
> *


thanks bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2008, 09:06 PM~11280690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

good morning peeps, that is a nice lincoln. 

just bringing it to the top. reminder of the car wash for the homie chivo.
c you there


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 6 2008, 07:04 PM~11278948
> *:uh:  :uh: Working!!! I wish I could go, but Im already behind for my next check. You guys rolling Saturday night??
> *


Can't roll saturday night have to work .... 



anyone else want to roll out to the car wash with us .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11280690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 6 2008, 09:09 PM~11280187
> *locs lets do halloween at your pad this year :biggrin:
> *


That sounds like a plan ..... we could do that ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 7 2008, 08:37 AM~11283229
> *  good morning peeps, that is a nice lincoln.
> 
> just bringing it to the top. reminder of the car wash for the homie chivo.
> c you there
> *


see you there bro .... 

RIP CHIVO ..... :angel:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 09:19 AM~11283989
> *How much????
> *


any trades?????










:0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2008, 10:15 PM~11280804
> *WHEN U SELLING IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11276391
> *bring it to fresno and shut up allready :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 6 2008, 03:36 PM~11276391
> *bring it to fresno and shut up allready :biggrin:
> *



I will be there, this time make sure you check your tires and what out for drive lines on the highway


----------



## locs_650




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 09:19 AM~11283989
> *How much????
> *


not for sale


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 7 2008, 02:04 PM~11285987
> *not for sale
> *


Not yet ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 01:11 PM~11286054
> *Not yet .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 7 2008, 04:27 PM~11286205
> *nope
> *



if u lift it be careful..90 frames are the worst to lift and weak..i had one and was going to have someone lift it, and this guy knows about TC , he laced me down game on it...just a heads up on it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 7 2008, 04:11 PM~11287123
> *if u lift it be careful..90 frames are the worst to lift and weak..i had one and was going to have someone lift it, and this guy knows about TC , he laced me down game on it...just a heads up on it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11287123
> *if u lift it be careful..90 frames are the worst to lift and weak..i had one and was going to have someone lift it, and this guy knows about TC , he laced me down game on it...just a heads up on it
> *


nah im gonna leave it stock 
butthanks for the tip


----------



## lethalsdaname

brand new 31 workahaulics for 50 a piece 15 left 950 cc amps


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11287123
> *if u lift it be careful..90 frames are the worst to lift and weak..i had one and was going to have someone lift it, and this guy knows about TC , he laced me down game on it...just a heads up on it
> *


actually 90 frames are boxed and all u really need to do is reinforce the chest plate real good i mean all the general reinforcement is obvious but the main thing u need to do is the chest plate i been having this one for years and she still rides nice if u gonna lift it holla at me i been there and done that AINT THAT RIGHT NELSON remember when i broke my frame at pier 39 and a week later i had that bitch back out


----------



## lowriv1972

Who is riding this Saturday??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 8 2008, 08:34 AM~11293026
> *Who is riding this Saturday??
> *



Bro I dont know if I'm going to be able to.. Im sick as hell and they are making me still go to the damn Raiders game... I will let you know


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 8 2008, 09:41 AM~11293066
> *Bro I dont know if I'm going to be able to.. Im sick as hell and they are making me still go to the damn Raiders game... I will let you know
> *


   I hope your feeling better???


----------



## locs_650

Who is riding to the car wash tomorrow morning?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 7 2008, 07:25 PM~11288851
> *actually 90 frames are boxed and  all u really need to do is reinforce the chest plate real good  i mean all the general reinforcement  is obvious but the main thing u need to do is the chest plate  i been having this one for years  and she still rides nice  if u gonna lift it  holla at me i been there and done that  AINT THAT RIGHT NELSON  remember when i broke my frame at pier 39 and a week later i had that bitch back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Damn homie is this you?!_


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 8 2008, 10:34 AM~11293026
> *Who is riding this Saturday??
> *


I'll be riding saturday
:yes:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 8 2008, 10:50 AM~11293131
> *   I hope your feeling better???
> *


x 2


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 11:08 AM~11293929
> *I'll be riding saturday
> :yes:
> *


You going to head down for the car wash bro?


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 8 2008, 01:57 PM~11294894
> *You going to head down for the car wash bro?
> *


If i can get my mom to watch my kids :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 02:03 PM~11294945
> *If i can get my mom to watch my kids  :biggrin:
> *



Put some seat belts in that bucket and take the kids with you!!!


:0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 8 2008, 01:34 PM~11295135
> *Put some seat belts in that bucket and take the kids with you!!!
> :0
> *


Or some car straps .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 8 2008, 02:34 PM~11295135
> *Put some seat belts in that bucket and take the kids with you!!!
> :0
> *


At least a got a bucket to ride what do you got a busted 62 that that will never see a frame let alone the street :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 02:20 PM~11295423
> *At least a got a bucket to ride what do you got a busted 62 that that will never see a frame let alone the street :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 02:20 PM~11295423
> *At least a got a bucket to ride what do you got a busted 62 that that will never see a frame let alone the street :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I know I have no room too, but Im going to .....hahahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 02:20 PM~11295423
> *At least a got a bucket to ride what do you got a busted 62 that that will never see a frame let alone the street :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 03:20 PM~11295423
> *At least a got a bucket to ride what do you got a busted 62 that that will never see a frame let alone the street :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


What you mean Stay home and watch the kids!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 03:20 PM~11295423
> *At least a got a bucket to ride what do you got a busted 62 that that will never see a frame let alone the street :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Hey I spoke with Jennifer and she said your balls are still in her purse and that your staying home this weekend to watch the kids :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 8 2008, 04:20 PM~11296338
> *Hey I spoke with Jennifer and she said your balls are still in her purse and that your staying home this weekend to watch the kids  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 8 2008, 05:20 PM~11296338
> *Hey I spoke with Jennifer and she said your balls are still in her purse and that your staying home this weekend to watch the kids  :0
> *


Hey leave jennifer her purse and my balls out of this :angry:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 8 2008, 05:05 PM~11296229
> *What you mean Stay home and watch the kids!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so what you mean(OLD GOT)     and by the way she paid for it with my MONEY


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11296674
> *so what you mean(OLD GOT)                                                and by the way she paid for it with my MONEY
> *


I'm still learning how to use this shit :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 05:06 PM~11296682
> *I'm still learning how to use this shit  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 

Still down to do a photoshoot bro?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11296229
> *What you mean Stay home and watch the kids!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



low blow... :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 8 2008, 08:45 PM~11298049
> *low blow... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> *


Thats what he is known for, giving the LOW BLOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 8 2008, 11:36 PM~11298421
> *Thats what he is known for, giving the LOW BLOW!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hes going to rip u a new one... :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 8 2008, 09:37 PM~11298425
> *hes going to rip u a new one... :0
> *


Oh. I know he is....Verbally!!! But its all in fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

I see you Rolo, how you feeling?? I called a few more homies today and let them know about tomorrow. Should be a decent turn out tomorrow. I hope your feeling better.


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11297819
> *:wave:
> 
> Still down to do a photoshoot bro?
> *


 YES I AM


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 8 2008, 10:36 PM~11298421
> *Thats what he is known for, giving the LOW BLOW!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 9 2008, 08:40 AM~11300243
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Mornin bro, you ready for tonight?? Im not, still need to wash the car and set the springs. :uh: BUt Ill be there.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 9 2008, 08:38 AM~11300237
> *YES I AM
> *


:wave:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 9 2008, 10:00 AM~11300316
> *:biggrin: Mornin bro, you ready for tonight?? Im not, still need to wash the car and set the springs. :uh: BUt Ill be there.
> *


yes Im ready just need to clean it up a little


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## dropped81

what time is everyone rollin out


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 9 2008, 03:03 PM~11302167
> *what time is everyone rollin out
> *


we are meeting at sams at 7 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 9 2008, 04:21 PM~11302244
> *we are meeting at sams at 7  :biggrin:
> *


I take it your feeling better?? Going to leave early from work to get some stuff finished up on the car.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 9 2008, 03:26 PM~11302273
> *I take it your feeling better?? Going to leave early from work to get some stuff finished up on the car.
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: im at my mother in laws in oakland just chillin till tonite.... see you tonite pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 9 2008, 04:30 PM~11302305
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: im at my mother in laws in oakland just chillin till tonite.... see you tonite pimpin :biggrin:
> *


   Is Wayne riding tonite??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 9 2008, 03:32 PM~11302316
> *   Is Wayne riding tonite??
> *


he said he might come out to sams but im not sure if he is riding


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11302244
> *we are meeting at sams at 7  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any pics from last night?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 10 2008, 09:09 AM~11305763
> *any pics from last night?
> *


X2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 10 2008, 09:09 AM~11305763
> *any pics from last night?
> *


I have some, but I wont be able to get them downloaded til tonite. I had a cool ass time last night. :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

YEA THAT WAS FUN I CANT WAIT TELL WE ROLL AGAIN I WAS GETTING BUSY OUT THERE ON THEM STREETS


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2008, 10:59 AM~11306233
> *YEA THAT WAS FUN I CANT WAIT TELL WE ROLL AGAIN  I WAS GETTING BUSY OUT THERE ON THEM STREETS
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin: We thought you rolled in, but is was another Black Big Body!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ROLO FOR SCHOOLING ME ON HOW TO DO THIS!!!! LOL*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11306249
> *ANYTIME PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## lowriv1972

I just got a call from Randy in our Car Club and he wanted me to post something for him.

"I wanted to say thanks to everyone that was at Sams last night. I was very moved by the fact that everyone was down to help me when my car wouldnt start. I appologize that the cruise didnt happen. But thanks again for all your help. The car is back and running again. So I hope to see you all soon" :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2008, 10:01 AM~11306240
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: We thought you rolled in, but is was another Black Big Body!!!
> *


MAN I PROMISE ILL SHOW UP GAS IS KICKIN MY AS THE TRIP FROM SAC IS A MUTHA AND I GOT 2 FILL 2 CARS CUS I CANT GO NO WHERE WITH OUT MY GURL AND SHE 7 MONTHS PREGO SO SHE GOTTA DRIVE THE LAC CUS THE BABY MY FALL OUT IF SHE RIDE WIT ME IN DA LINC


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11306249
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ROLO FOR SCHOOLING ME ON HOW TO DO THIS!!!! LOL
> *


WELL CAN U SCHOOL ME 2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2008, 01:50 PM~11307177
> *MAN I PROMISE ILL SHOW UP  GAS IS KICKIN MY AS  THE TRIP FROM SAC IS A MUTHA  AND I GOT 2 FILL 2 CARS  CUS I CANT GO NO WHERE WITH OUT MY GURL  AND SHE  7 MONTHS PREGO  SO SHE GOTTA DRIVE THE LAC  CUS THE BABY MY FALL OUT IF SHE RIDE WIT ME IN DA LINC
> *


Its all good pimp, just started hella laughing when I saw you posted!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2008, 12:51 PM~11307189
> *WELL CAN U SCHOOL ME 2
> *


*deleted* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

yea i just thought i would act like i was there lol


----------



## lethalsdaname

_aw shit now i will be the talk of every room with this _


----------



## lethalsdaname

I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK ROLO FOR HIS ONLINE PIMPIN NOW DELETE IT SO NOBODY ELSE CAN KNOW LOL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2008, 01:07 PM~11307255
> *I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK ROLO FOR HIS ONLINE PIMPIN  NOW DELETE IT SO NOBODY ELSE CAN KNOW LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_MAN U HAVE __CREATED A MONSTER I BEEN IN THIS BLACK AND WHITE WORLD FOR 2 LONG NOW IM IN A RAINBOW OF COLORS </span>_


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2008, 02:26 PM~11307356
> *MAN U HAVE CREATED A MONSTER  I BEEN IN THIS BLACK AND WHITE WORLD FOR 2 LONG NOW IM IN  A RAINBOW OF COLORS  </span>
> *


There are just too many things that can be said there!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2008, 01:35 PM~11307404
> *There are just too many things that can be said there!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


u know i just looked at that and ur right lets keep the sf jokes 2 ur self lol


----------



## R0L0

_*Do you have what it takes??????????????*_


3D Lowrider game

Make sure to register first


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 10 2008, 09:10 AM~11306038
> *I have some, but I wont be able to get them downloaded til tonite. I had a cool ass time last night.  :biggrin:
> *


where the pics at doggy???????????????


----------



## CHICALI_70

:wave:


----------



## ltd_king

i hope i got this right


----------



## ltd_king

I guess not :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 11 2008, 08:43 AM~11313559
> *I guess not :angry:
> *


CLOSE ALL TAGS :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 11 2008, 08:42 AM~11313551
> * i hope i got this right
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 11 2008, 07:42 AM~11313551
> * i hope i got this right
> *




looks like i have to give you another lesson :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 10 2008, 10:15 PM~11311682
> *where the pics at doggy???????????????
> *


I forgot to do them last night, I will do them tonite!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 AM~11313739
> *I forgot to do them last night, I will do them tonite!!
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Anyone take pics of the cruise this weekend?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 AM~11313985
> *Anyone take pics of the cruise this weekend?
> *


the cruise didnt happen but Shane got some pics :biggrin: he just hasent posted then yet :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 09:56 AM~11313985
> *Anyone take pics of the cruise this weekend?
> *


Well there wasnt much of a cruise. One of our members cars broke down in Sams parking lot and everyone stayed to help him out!!! So I have pics of all teh cars that showed up, which I was kinda surprised about. I want to thank everyone who helped out again, just shows how we all stick together!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2008, 09:22 AM~11314202
> *Well there wasnt much of a cruise. One of our members cars broke down in Sams parking lot and everyone stayed to help him out!!! So I have pics of all teh cars that showed up, which I was kinda surprised about. I want to thank everyone who helped out again, just shows how we all stick together!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 11 2008, 10:21 AM~11314196
> *the cruise didnt happen but Shane got some pics :biggrin: he just hasent posted then yet :angry:
> *


Damn that sucks....


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2008, 10:22 AM~11314202
> *Well there wasnt much of a cruise. One of our members cars broke down in Sams parking lot and everyone stayed to help him out!!! So I have pics of all teh cars that showed up, which I was kinda surprised about. I want to thank everyone who helped out again, just shows how we all stick together!!!!
> *


Thas wussup.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 09:43 AM~11314382
> *Thas wussup.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you go to the car wash in san jo for chivo?????


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 05:56 PM~11296625
> *Hey leave jennifer her purse and my balls out of this  :angry:
> *



Was I lying with what I said, apparently not since your ass stayed home just like Jennifer said!!!


----------



## Bad Company 64

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bad Company 64, lowriv1972

Stay tuned fat boy your turn is coming up


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11314437
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bad Company 64, lowriv1972
> 
> Stay tuned fat boy your turn is coming up
> *


Oh I have been waiting!!! :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11314437
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bad Company 64, lowriv1972
> 
> Damn your typing slow in your old age!!!</span>*


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11296674
> *so what you mean(OLD GOT)                                                and by the way she paid for it with my MONEY
> *





The only thing you own that is Green is the convertible well in your car that did not get painted and the green mold stains on your underwear that Jen talks about :0 


Oops that right I was suppose to leave Jennifer out of this :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 11 2008, 09:43 AM~11313559
> *I guess not :angry:
> *



Take your meds, your Parkinson is making your hand shake too much for the key board :angry:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 11 2008, 10:46 AM~11314411
> *did you go to the car wash in san jo for chivo?????
> *


No... :angry: I had to go to sac....family thing!


----------



## lowriv1972

2 Members: lowriv1972, *upncomin6*

I see you :nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 AM~11314877
> *No... :angry: I had to go to sac....family thing!
> *


family first :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 11 2008, 11:56 AM~11315044
> *family first :thumbsup:
> *


I agree with you 100%....But y`all my family too! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:39 AM~11315445
> *I agree with you 100%....But y`all my family too! :biggrin:
> *


  it's hard when you have a big extended family :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 11 2008, 11:56 AM~11315044
> *family first :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 11 2008, 01:15 PM~11315714
> * it's hard when you have a big extended family :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is.....


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 10 2008, 02:41 PM~11307449
> *Do you have what it takes??????????????
> 3D Lowrider game
> 
> Make sure to register first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your going to have to see me on there some time bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 11 2008, 02:41 PM~11316981
> *your going to have to see me on there some time bro
> *


ya as soonas i can get the game to stop freezing my computer :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 11 2008, 04:20 PM~11317261
> *ya as soonas i can get the game to stop freezing my computer :angry:
> *


I dont know if I want to open this at home, everyone is saying its screwin thier computers up.


----------



## lethalsdaname

_anyone knows anyone with a drivers side fender for a 95 big body some jack ass ran into my ride today _


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

maybe you should ask someone on here who's into cadis.... someone with cadillac in their name.... humm who coluld that be.... :dunno: :0  :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 11 2008, 06:16 PM~11318901
> *maybe you should ask someone on here who's into cadis.... someone with cadillac in their name.... humm who coluld that be.... :dunno:  :0    :wave:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 11 2008, 06:16 PM~11318901
> *maybe you should ask someone on here who's into cadis.... someone with cadillac in their name.... humm who coluld that be.... :dunno:  :0    :wave:
> *


_WELL I AINT HEARD FROM VIC IN HELLA LONG IS HE STILL LOCKED UP _


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 11 2008, 11:46 AM~11314418
> *Was I lying with what I said, apparently not since your ass stayed home just like Jennifer said!!!
> *


Get your story straight before you try and talk shit SANDY!!!!!


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 11 2008, 11:48 AM~11314437
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bad Company 64, lowriv1972
> 
> Stay tuned fat boy your turn is coming up
> *


Like you have room to talk


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 11 2008, 09:04 PM~11320901
> *WELL I AINT HEARD FROM VIC IN HELLA LONG  IS HE STILL LOCKED UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 11 2008, 10:04 PM~11320901
> *WELL I AINT HEARD FROM VIC IN HELLA LONG  IS HE STILL LOCKED UP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 11 2008, 10:57 PM~11321409
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: Wayne, do you have a driver side fender for lethalsdaname?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:41 PM~11322121
> *:uh:  :biggrin: Wayne, do you have a driver side fender for lethalsdaname?
> *


_yes he does now 95 lethal will get its boo boo repaired and just to celebrate i will go 2 sam's on the 23 _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 12 2008, 08:04 AM~11323065
> *yes he does  now 95 lethal  will get its boo boo repaired and just to celebrate i will go 2 sam's  on the 23
> *


I will belive it when I see it!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's Fam ..... The car wash for Chivo was HUGH .... they raised $11,000 for the family ..... Sorry couldn't make it out saturday, had to work ....


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 09:49 AM~11323717
> *What's good Sam's Fam ..... The car wash for Chivo was HUGH .... they raised $11,000 for the family ..... Sorry couldn't make it out saturday, had to work ....
> *


Goodmorning y`all! 

Hey locs....Hell yeah booooy! Thats wussup! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 08:58 AM~11323799
> *Goodmorning y`all!
> 
> Hey locs....Hell yeah booooy!  Thats wussup! :thumbsup:
> *


X1000000


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 09:49 AM~11323717
> *What's good Sam's Fam ..... The car wash for Chivo was HUGH .... they raised $11,000 for the family ..... Sorry couldn't make it out saturday, had to work ....
> *


*Thats hella good. I wish I couldve been there!*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

So whens the next "the low low" get together at sams? (one of the white girls from work calls our events and get togethers "the low low") :biggrin: She funny!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:23 AM~11324014
> *So whens the next  "the low low" get together at sams?  (one of the white girls from work calls our events and get togethers "the low low") :biggrin: She funny!
> *


Im down to ride Saturday, I think, Ill have to check with the woman!!! LOL


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 12 2008, 11:09 AM~11324452
> *Im down to ride Saturday, I think, Ill have to check with the woman!!! LOL
> *


OOOO Im gonna tell her you said that!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 12 2008, 11:25 AM~11324610
> *OOOO Im gonna tell her you said that!!!!
> *


I just talked to her and have the all clear!!! She mentioned that there was somethign going on this weekend but I wasnt sure if it included me, and it doesnt so i can ride!!!


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11324654
> *I just talked to her and have the all clear!!! She mentioned that there was somethign going on this weekend but I wasnt sure if it included me, and it doesnt so i can ride!!!
> *



U 2 are sooooo cute.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 12 2008, 12:16 PM~11325036
> *U 2 are sooooo cute.
> *


Thanks, I bet that makes you sick... LOL


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 12 2008, 12:29 PM~11325115
> *Thanks, I bet that makes you sick... LOL
> *



Sick maybe just a little. But you two are totally meant for each other. :twak:


----------



## CE 707

whats up sams fam hows everyone


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 12 2008, 01:08 PM~11325397
> *whats up sams fam hows everyone
> *


Good bro, how you been??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 12 2008, 12:08 PM~11325397
> *whats up sams fam hows everyone
> *


whats good bro. it was good seeing you on saturday, i hope you make it down the next time we cruise :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 12 2008, 01:08 PM~11325397
> *whats up sams fam hows everyone
> *


What's good bro? How have things been?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

hey wasup i got some 22's wit good tires i wanna trade for a set up a good set up


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11330638
> *hey wasup i some  22's wit good tires i wanna trade for a set up  a good set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck 22s if it aint 13s or 14s it better be stocks


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11331071
> *fuck 22s if it aint 13s or 14s it better be stocks
> *


_man before u start talkin all that shit keep a car a month lol _


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 13 2008, 06:51 AM~11332186
> *man before u start talkin all that shit  keep a car a month  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 08:35 AM~11332893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 is that your frame


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 13 2008, 09:59 AM~11333110
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  is that your frame
> *


:yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 09:00 AM~11333119
> *:yes:
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

THANKS BRO


----------



## ltd_king

That's a real nice frame :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 13 2008, 07:51 AM~11332186
> *man before u start talkin all that shit  keep a car a month  lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 13 2008, 06:51 AM~11332186
> *man before u start talkin all that shit  keep a car a month  lol
> *


cant they both mite be going mite get this car back








:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 13 2008, 10:44 AM~11333447
> *That's a real nice frame :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 13 2008, 11:11 AM~11333668
> *cant they both mite be going mite get this car back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


YOU SHOULD


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 10:30 AM~11333858
> *YOU SHOULD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 13 2008, 12:19 PM~11334318
> *:yes:
> *


And keep it :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 12:25 PM~11334787
> *And keep it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11332893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11336635
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AFTER 2 YRS :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11332893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


who is going to finish wrapping it for you?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11332893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  Nice! Whats the deal on it?


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 12 2008, 10:48 PM~11330638
> *hey wasup i got  some  22's wit good tires i wanna trade for a set up  a good set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam what the ticket cash on them lee?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 14 2008, 10:06 AM~11341911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope to see the Sams fam in San jose for blvd nights!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 14 2008, 10:49 AM~11342764
> *hope to see the Sams fam in San jose for blvd nights!!!
> *


Hope to see you out here saturday during the day .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 13 2008, 10:33 PM~11339754
> *who is going to finish wrapping it for you?
> *


No other then *DEL TORO*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2008, 03:43 PM~11345905
> *No other then DEL TORO
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 14 2008, 05:34 PM~11346334
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 14 2008, 08:48 AM~11342211
> *dam what the ticket cash on them lee?
> *


what u mean


----------



## eastbay_drop

how much would you sell them for instead of trading for a set up



> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 15 2008, 02:18 AM~11349657
> *what u mean
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Sams Fam?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2008, 12:52 PM~11352598
> *Whats up Sams Fam?? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2008, 04:43 PM~11345905
> *No other then DEL TORO
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2008, 02:55 PM~11345000
> *Hope to see you out here saturday during the day ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am so pissed, at our meeting tonite, I realized that I cant make it to the BBQ. My coworker has to go out of town and will be gone the 29th and 30th. :uh: I talked to the guys though, and they will be there. Ill see if I can get out of work, but doubt it since Im the only one there. Sorry guys


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2008, 02:55 PM~11345000
> *Hope to see you out here saturday during the day ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im hungry :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11356643
> *I am so pissed, at our meeting tonite, I realized that I cant make it to the BBQ. My coworker has to go out of town and will be gone the 29th and 30th.  :uh: I talked to the guys though, and they will be there. Ill see if I can get out of work, but doubt it since Im the only one there. Sorry guys
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

ANYONE GOING OUT TONIGHT?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2008, 11:07 AM~11358946
> *ANYONE GOING OUT TONIGHT?
> *


I know I will be there, and Ray will be there


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 16 2008, 10:13 AM~11358967
> *I know I will be there, and Ray will be there
> *


im not sure that i will make it tonite... i know tony said he is going


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2008, 01:49 PM~11359757
> *:cheesy:
> *


What you up to??


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 16 2008, 12:13 PM~11358967
> *I know I will be there, and Ray will be there
> *


I WILL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 16 2008, 01:21 PM~11359940
> *I WILL
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: sup pimpin


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 16 2008, 01:52 PM~11359776
> *What you up to??
> *


San Jose Flea market just chilllin'


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2008, 03:35 PM~11360664
> *San Jose Flea market just chilllin'
> *


  i bet its hot as fuck over there :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11360664
> *San Jose Flea market just chilllin'
> *


You comin out to Sams tonite?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 12 2008, 01:46 PM~11325748
> *Good bro, how you been??
> *


good just been doing the family thing


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 12 2008, 02:30 PM~11326094
> *whats good bro. it was good seeing you on saturday, i hope you make it down the next time we cruise :biggrin:
> *


it was good to see you to bro I cant wait to see get my car out there


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 03:40 PM~11326632
> *What's good bro? How have things been?
> *


good bro I hope I can get my car out to go to your club bbq


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 17 2008, 07:03 AM~11363734
> *:wave:
> *


Where were you last night???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 17 2008, 08:50 AM~11364299
> *Where were you last night???
> *


how was last nites turn out?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 17 2008, 11:45 AM~11364930
> *how was last nites turn out?????
> *


It was Ray and I for a couple hours by ourselfs, then Wayne came thru, after he showed up a couple cars from Sly Slick and Wicked, Rick from Rebirth, Wally, JR, and Greg came thru as well. It was an decent night. Kind of cold. I also had to call the cops on some punk driving around in a white jeep cherokee trying to cause a little trouble.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 17 2008, 11:16 AM~11365128
> *It was Ray and I for a couple hours by ourselfs, then Wayne came thru, after he showed up a couple cars from Sly Slick and Wicked, Rick from Rebirth, Wally, JR, and Greg came thru as well.  It was an decent night. Kind of cold. I also had to call the cops on some punk driving around in a white jeep cherokee trying to cause a little trouble.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 15 2008, 12:52 PM~11352598
> *Whats up Sams Fam?? :biggrin:
> *


I saw the Blue Big body that you did the leafing on out here in Pittsburg. That looks real good. Niiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeeeeee!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 17 2008, 07:18 PM~11367429
> *I saw the Blue Big body that you did the leafing on out here in Pittsburg. That looks real good. Niiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeeeeee!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hustler, I tried to something different and I thought it looked good. He was really happy with it!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

_hey was up g's its official i will have some chump change to make it 2 sam's next saturday night will anyone be out im 100% sure i will be there to see all the east bay homies i havent seen since juvenile hall lol _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 18 2008, 08:03 AM~11370767
> *hey was up  g's  its official i will have some chump change to make it 2 sam's next saturday night  will anyone be out  im 100% sure i will be there to see all the east bay homies i havent seen since juvenile hall  lol
> *


 I have wedding that day and I belive we are going to be right down the street from Sams. Ill see if we can roll thru for a minute or two!!!


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2008, 11:42 AM~11371929
> *I have wedding that day and I belive we are going to be right down the street from Sams. Ill see if we can roll thru for a minute or two!!!
> *


I dont see why not 

[
SIZE=7]:yes: [/SIZE]


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 18 2008, 12:51 PM~11372484
> *I dont see why not
> 
> [
> SIZE=7]:yes: [/SIZE]
> *


what the f#*%


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 AM~11372493
> *what the f#*%
> *


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2008, 01:16 PM~11372677
> *
> *


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11373004
> *
> *


still trying :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE

*It's Official!!! Rolo's IN!!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11368430
> *Thanks Hustler, I tried to something different and I thought it looked good. He was really happy with it!!
> *


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Aug 18 2008, 01:46 PM~11374134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Official!!! Rolo's IN!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 18 2008, 04:41 PM~11375248
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2008, 05:03 PM~11375455
> *:0  :0 :0  :0 :0  :0 :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

Hey when did Enchanted get a mission statement???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 18 2008, 06:00 PM~11376545
> *Hey when did Enchanted get a mission statement???
> *



today :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 18 2008, 03:41 PM~11375248
> *:biggrin:
> *


_HOLD UP MAN HE HAS TO MEET LETHAL 1ST BEFORE HE JOINS U I STILL HAVE TO BUY HIM A BURGER AND SOME FRIES AND A SHAKE AND SEE IF I CAN GET HIM TO JOIN THE DARK SIDE DAMMIT _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 18 2008, 07:14 PM~11376715
> *HOLD UP MAN  HE HAS TO MEET LETHAL 1ST  BEFORE HE JOINS U    I STILL HAVE TO BUY HIM A BURGER AND SOME FRIES AND A SHAKE AND SEE IF I CAN GET HIM TO JOIN THE DARK SIDE DAMMIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Too late pimpin!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2008, 06:16 PM~11376733
> *Too late pimpin!!
> *


im just jokin man u picked up a good dude


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 18 2008, 06:31 PM~11376897
> *im just jokin man  u picked up a good dude
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Aug 18 2008, 04:46 PM~11374134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Official!!! Rolo's IN!!!
> *


Shane, you look like a molester...
























i like :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 18 2008, 06:55 PM~11377182
> *Shane, you look like a molester...
> i like :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 18 2008, 05:41 PM~11375248
> *:biggrin:
> *


CONGRATULATIONS ROLO :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 18 2008, 07:00 PM~11376545
> *Hey when did Enchanted get a mission statement???
> *


Just something I came up with, you like??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Aug 19 2008, 07:29 AM~11380797
> *CONGRATULATIONS ROLO  :biggrin:
> *




thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 18 2008, 07:55 PM~11377182
> *Shane, you look like a molester...
> i like :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 18 2008, 07:55 PM~11377182
> *Shane, you look like a molester...
> i like :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I know, I look goofy as hell, but what the hell!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

FRESNO STREET LOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT9kS9KlMH8&feature=user


----------



## R0L0

good morning sams!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

Time for a sams burger ..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 20 2008, 09:07 AM~11392689
> *Time for a sams burger .....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: im going to try and make it out on saturday to sams, but if not i will at you guys bbq on the 30th for sure :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 20 2008, 10:36 AM~11392911
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: im going to try and make it out on saturday to sams, but if not i will at you guys bbq on the 30th for sure :biggrin:
> *


Right on bro ....


----------



## MODHOPPER

41 4door cut Tom rite out of the clip. :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11394069
> *41 4door cut Tom rite out of the clip. :roflmao:
> *


i didnt film it


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 19 2008, 08:57 AM~11380973
> *Just something I came up with, you like??
> *



Maybe but it sounds why to Fukn politically correct for Enchanted!


----------



## Hustler on the go

wuz up Sam's people.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11398199
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Elwood

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 20 2008, 09:16 PM~11398519
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11400004
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 21 2008, 02:27 AM~11400537
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


What ya up to bro?


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's Fam??????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 21 2008, 10:45 AM~11402460
> *What's good Sam's Fam??????
> *


fried chicken


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11402518
> *fried chicken
> *


ONE WEEK AWAY.....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 01:06 AM~11400339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## denchantedone

Morning Guys. Just got my mother off to Good Guys (4am) not quite sure why she has to be out there so early, but she is. Is anyone heading out there tomorrow???


----------



## locs_650

can't make it out there this time .... damn that is too early .....


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 10:29 AM~11411493
> *can't make it out there this time .... damn that is too early .....
> *



That is exactly what I was thinking, I will be the one sleeping in my chair by noon.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i hear people are gonna be out tonight.... my impala's down with brake problems :angry: nobody had parts in stock. and cadirolo's cadi has driveshaft problems so we might be in the daily's... :happysad:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 23 2008, 05:25 PM~11421000
> *i hear people are gonna be out tonight.... my impala's down with brake problems :angry: nobody had parts in stock. and cadirolo's cadi has driveshaft problems so we might be in the daily's... :happysad:
> *


man im not even goning to make it out in my daily.. im stuck at a bbq at my wifes friends house


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

where were you lee????? thought you were gonna be here for sure 100%!!!! we waited for you :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams Fam!!!

Well, here is the list of people who made it out there last night. Wayne (daily), Ray, Jason (Newly wed), Wim (driving Jason's car), Ruben, and we saw P-nut and Miguel with trailors full of cars, and following them was Wally in the 58!! 









But yet we didnt see LEE!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 24 2008, 09:21 AM~11424209
> *Mornin Sams Fam!!!
> 
> Well, here is the list of people who made it out there last night. Wayne (daily), Ray, Jason (Newly wed), Wim (driving Jason's car), Ruben, and we saw P-nut and Miguel with trailors full of cars, and following them was Wally in the 58!!
> But yet we didnt see LEE!!!
> *


we passed by yesterday and seen you guys but couldnt stop thru


----------



## Elwood




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 24 2008, 12:36 PM~11424806
> *we passed by yesterday and seen you guys but couldnt stop thru
> *


I thought I saw the cream lincoln ride on by.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 AM~11432118
> *I thought I saw the cream lincoln ride on by.
> *


yeah thats my friends i seen you lookin


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 24 2008, 11:58 PM~11429450
> *
> *


Saw your car on Craigslist, nice ride.


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY WASUP WAYNE I SEE U DIDNT POST THOSE PICS UP OF PROOF I EVENTUALLY SHOWED UP A DAY LATE LOL


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

yea lee finally showed up with half of sac.... they had some battle damage :0


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 25 2008, 10:05 PM~11438172
> *Saw your car on Craigslist, nice ride.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 25 2008, 12:37 PM~11432862
> *yeah thats my friends i seen you lookin
> *


What happened to your impala?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 08:49 AM~11441271
> *What happened to your impala?
> *


i sold it 
thats alexs lincoln the cream one


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 26 2008, 12:08 PM~11442484
> *i sold it
> thats alexs lincoln the cream one
> *


So you still have the Lincoln? What are your plans with that one?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 25 2008, 09:54 PM~11439123
> *yea lee finally showed up with half of sac.... they had some battle damage :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_dam look at that rim we all wanna thank u wayne for helpin us out we would have been stuck wit out u _


----------



## SJDEUCE

THIS WEEKEND








*SATURDAY. AROUND 7ISH SEE THE RIDES IN THE DAY 
SUNDAY @ Weinerschnitzel*


----------



## R0L0

WHAT IT DO SAMS FAM????


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 11:55 AM~11442847
> *So you still have the Lincoln? What are your plans with that one?
> *


i dont know im gettin my luxury sport back so im probaly just gonna keep the lincoln for a daily


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 26 2008, 10:55 PM~11448772
> *i dont know im gettin my luxury sprot back so im probaly just gonna keep the lincoln for a daily
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 26 2008, 10:02 PM~11448824
> *:uh:
> *


were you talking bout the mistake i made


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 26 2008, 08:32 PM~11447947
> *WHAT IT DO SAMS FAM????
> *


what up rolo i heard u was looking for some batteries


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 26 2008, 11:17 PM~11448934
> *were you talking bout the mistake i made
> *


No, but why are you just going to keep t he Lincoln as a daily? does that mean your not going to lowride?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 07:23 AM~11450186
> *No, but why are you just going to keep t he Lincoln as a daily? does that mean your not going to lowride?
> *


yeah i got the monte to :biggrin: and its lifted and painted so im not gonna lift the lincoln just keep my spokes and paint it thats it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 27 2008, 06:45 AM~11449969
> *what up rolo i heard u was looking for some batteries
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: can you hook it up bro??? i would really appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 27 2008, 09:03 AM~11450898
> *yeah i got the monte to :biggrin: and its lifted and painted so im not gonna lift the lincoln just keep my spokes and paint it thats it
> *


pics of the monte :0 i havent seen it since E. painted and lifted it :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 27 2008, 10:26 AM~11451484
> *pics of the monte :0 i havent seen it since E. painted and lifted it :0
> *


i get it tomorow morning so i will post some up


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 27 2008, 11:28 AM~11451953
> *i get it tomorow morning so i will post some up
> *


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## dropped81

anyone have some spokes for sale


----------



## sideshow60




----------



## denchantedone

Anything going on at Sam's this weekend???


----------



## lowriv1972

Here is a mail box Im doing for my Grand mother!! 








































:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11466272
> *Here is a mail box Im doing for my Grand mother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 28 2008, 07:42 PM~11465834
> *Anything going on at Sam's this weekend???
> *


blvd nights in san jose this weekend


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11466272
> *Here is a mail box Im doing for my Grand mother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 27 2008, 12:28 PM~11451953
> *i get it tomorow morning so i will post some up
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2008, 08:38 AM~11470729
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


its not ready yet so im gonna work on it all day and hopefully itll be ready for towmorow :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 29 2008, 08:14 AM~11470128
> *blvd nights in san jose this weekend
> *



mmm too far for me to drive


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 29 2008, 06:22 PM~11473910
> *mmm too far for me to drive
> *


but youll drive 2 a good guys show right :0


----------



## CE 707

what it do fellas


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11474506
> *but youll drive 2 a good guys show right :0
> *



My mommy drove to good guys and i sat on my ass all day, so yeah! Good Guys is less than 15 min from my house.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 30 2008, 09:50 AM~11478190
> *My mommy drove to good guys and i sat on my ass all day,  so yeah!  Good Guys is less than 15 min from my house.
> *


hahahaha!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

see everybody soon


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Aug 30 2008, 11:50 AM~11478190
> *My mommy drove to good guys and i sat on my ass all day,  so yeah!  Good Guys is less than 15 min from my house.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

every time i go to the Good Guys, Enchanted Creations is somewhere around there.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 30 2008, 11:07 AM~11478514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> every time i go to the Good Guys, Enchanted Creations is somewhere around there.
> *


 :biggrin: Dont worry, youll be seeing us around more than just the Good Guys shows!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 30 2008, 11:07 AM~11478514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> every time i go to the Good Guys, Enchanted Creations is somewhere around there.
> *


ha ya no matter what day I go I always see shane there haha


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 30 2008, 12:02 PM~11478791
> *ha ya no matter what day I go I always see shane there haha
> *


Well, actually its been a while since I was at a Good Guys show due to work!!! But I will be there in November!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 30 2008, 12:24 PM~11478882
> *Well, actually its been a while since I was at a Good Guys show due to work!!! But I will be there in November!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya i dont go to often either usually just when i got some shit to sell, but always seem to see you there


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## MIDNITE510

was up fuck faces


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 30 2008, 11:47 AM~11478433
> *see everybody soon
> *


was up rolo


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Aug 31 2008, 02:53 PM~11484406
> *was up fuck faces
> *


Who is this??? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

good seeing every one yesterday


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 30 2008, 10:31 AM~11478627
> *:biggrin: Dont worry, youll be seeing us around more than just the Good Guys shows!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Aug 31 2008, 01:54 PM~11484411
> *was up rolo
> *



what up bro.... who is this????????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 31 2008, 09:14 PM~11486533
> *what up bro.... who is this????????
> *


that would be lalo


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 11:03 PM~11486921
> *that would be lalo
> *


 No that would have been elio on my computer


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Aug 31 2008, 10:16 PM~11487035
> *No that would have been elio on my computer
> *


tell your wife happy birthday from us :biggrin: when are you gonna come back around? :dunno:


----------



## puertorican65

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Aug 31 2008, 11:16 PM~11487035
> *No that would have been elio on my computer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 11:19 PM~11487052
> *tell your wife happy birthday from us :biggrin:  when are you gonna come back around? :dunno:
> *


He's scared to leave his area code


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 10:03 PM~11486921
> *that would be lalo
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Aug 31 2008, 10:16 PM~11487035
> *No that would have been elio on my computer
> *


Damn, Lalo, where you been hiding??


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 11:19 PM~11487052
> *tell your wife happy birthday from us :biggrin:  when are you gonna come back around? :dunno:
> *


I'll be there as soon as i finish my car to land on elio,s hood.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

> *I'll be there as soon as i finish my car to land on elio,s hood....    *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Sep 1 2008, 12:08 PM~11489972
> *I'll be there as soon as i finish my car to land on elio,s hood.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so is there going to be a hop soon?


----------



## denchantedone

Morning guys! Shit I guess I mean Afternoon guys!!!


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Sep 1 2008, 01:08 PM~11489972
> *I'll be there as soon as i finish my car to land on elio,s hood.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If you could leave your area code you fat basterd you hermit


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2008, 09:17 AM~11489106
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## puertorican65

El e-mail me the pics of the plaque maybe this will remind you


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 1 2008, 05:00 PM~11491893
> *El e-mail me the pics of the plaque maybe this will remind you
> *


man we got the og's up in here now...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 1 2008, 02:21 PM~11490896
> *If you could leave your area code you fat basterd you hermit
> *


his screen name says 510... but i guess its a little outdated. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2008, 09:17 AM~11489106
> *:wave:
> *


whats up eddie? is that your homies regal? does he need any extra parts...free.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 1 2008, 05:20 PM~11492031
> *whats up eddie? is that your homies regal? does he need any extra parts...free.
> *


 :0 Yeah Let me ask him :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

_HEY EDDIE AFTER YOUR BBQ ARE WE HITTING UP THE PIER OR SAM'S CUS LETHAL LOWS IS FINALLY GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE _


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 1 2008, 06:19 PM~11492018
> *his screen name says 510... but i guess its a little outdated. :biggrin:
> *


Way out dated he suffers from eltimers so please excuse my compadre


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 1 2008, 09:49 PM~11494615
> *HEY EDDIE  AFTER YOUR BBQ  ARE WE HITTING UP THE PIER OR SAM'S  CUS LETHAL LOWS IS FINALLY GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pier 39 sounds like a plan, its just 15 min away from coyote point, do it like the old dayZ


----------



## puertorican65

Elwood Posted Yesterday, 11:25 PM 
QUOTE(Cadillac Heaven @ Sep 1 2008, 06:19 PM) 
his screen name says 510... but i guess its a little outdated. 


Way out dated he suffers from eltimers so please excuse my compadre 
 you must suffer from it too cause you forgot to call me :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 09:03 PM~11486921
> *that would be lalo
> *




whats good lalo????? whats up with some gold plating  :biggrin:


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 2 2008, 09:48 AM~11496517
> *whats good lalo????? whats up with some gold plating   :biggrin:
> *


thanks for reminding me, i ordered some gold a couple months ago and never got it. i'll call them today and see whats up.


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 2 2008, 12:25 AM~11495138
> *Way out dated he suffers from eltimers so please excuse my compadre
> *


you need to learn how to spell before you get on the computer :uh: :uh:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Sep 2 2008, 03:36 PM~11499286
> *you need to learn how to spell before you get on the computer :uh:  :uh:
> *


I see you finaly learned how to use a computer :buttkick:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 1 2008, 09:49 PM~11494615
> *HEY EDDIE  AFTER YOUR BBQ  ARE WE HITTING UP THE PIER OR SAM'S  CUS LETHAL LOWS IS FINALLY GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME GET YOUR STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 1 2008, 10:49 PM~11494615
> *HEY EDDIE  AFTER YOUR BBQ  ARE WE HITTING UP THE PIER OR SAM'S  CUS LETHAL LOWS IS FINALLY GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those would look SWEET on my regal after i get it painted lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11504214
> *I see you finaly learned how to use a computer :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Sep 2 2008, 01:32 PM~11499245
> *thanks for reminding me, i ordered some gold a couple months ago and never got it. i'll call them today and see whats up.
> *


so how is the cadi coming along bro??????


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11504237
> *COME GET YOUR STUFF :biggrin:
> *


_ill be down friday or sat press them bad boys for me _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2008, 09:38 PM~11504265
> *those would look SWEET on my regal after i get it painted lol
> *


_i just did those monday they came out pretty cool _


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

***** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "*THE SPOT*" IN HAYWARD CA*****

Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 08:45 AM~11516277
> ****** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "THE SPOT" IN HAYWARD CA*****
> 
> Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## soldierboy

i never liked them fools at all and i think they are way overpriced too fuk them


----------



## soldierboy

he tried to sell me some kos for 140 because the "chip cutout was extra" i guess he dont know HOMEBOYZ sell them fro 88 bucks oh yeah he tried to sell me a mismatches set of chips to for 50 bucks 3 eagles were gold and 1 was chrome wut a dirtbag


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11516277
> ****** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "THE SPOT" IN HAYWARD CA*****
> 
> Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11516277
> ****** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "THE SPOT" IN HAYWARD CA*****
> 
> Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.
> *


Hey Regal, tell us how you really feel!!!! LOL!!! Your not the first to say this.


----------



## Maverick




----------



## lowriv1972

Ok fellas, Well its that time of year again. Put it on your calendars and lets make this another successful year of toy and blanket collecting!!!!!!! :biggrin: We are planning a hop, just need sponsors, so if any one has any ideas, hit me up!!!! Thanks guys, hope to see you ridin thru!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2008, 07:08 PM~11521838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, Well its that time of year again. Put it on your calendars and lets make this another successful year of toy and blanket collecting!!!!!!! :biggrin: We are planning a hop, just need sponsors, so if any one has any ideas, hit me up!!!! Thanks guys, hope to see you ridin thru!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *MIDNITE510*



I see you Lalo :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11516277
> ****** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "THE SPOT" IN HAYWARD CA*****
> 
> Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.
> *


 :0 his feedback isnt too good...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 11:45 AM~11516277
> ****** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "THE SPOT" IN HAYWARD CA*****
> 
> Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.
> *


 i could of told you that...they buy there shit from tire and wheel outlet in stockton.. the owner told me last time i was there drinking some coronas with him..there a rip off ,lie and dont honor shit...i know 1st hand..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2008, 08:08 PM~11521838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, Well its that time of year again. Put it on your calendars and lets make this another successful year of toy and blanket collecting!!!!!!! :biggrin: We are planning a hop, just need sponsors, so if any one has any ideas, hit me up!!!! Thanks guys, hope to see you ridin thru!!!
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 08:45 AM~11516277
> *dam like that I THOUGHT he was coo didnt u kinda advertise his shop with ur flyer for your bbq <span style=\'color:red\'>how bout i put some rims up right and you rig the contest where i win them back lmao maybe u should offer him that deal he might come threw dam thats a shame people gotta sale wolf tickets to kick it if shit is like that i got ur back REGAL KING </span></span>*


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams Fam!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 5 2008, 08:30 AM~11525389
> *dam like that  I THOUGHT he was coo  didnt u kinda advertise his shop with ur flyer for your bbq  <span style=\'color:red\'>how bout i put some rims up right  and you rig the contest where i win them back lmao  maybe u should offer him that deal  he might come threw  <span style=\'color:red\'> dam thats a shame people gotta sale wolf tickets to kick it   if shit is like that  i got ur back REGAL KING </span></span>
> *


:thumbsup: Right on homie, so whats up can we do a photoshoot on your ride at the picnic next week?


----------



## R0L0

Who's going tomorrow?????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 5 2008, 08:05 PM~11531011
> *Who's going tomorrow?????
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11532707
> *:wave:
> *


you coming out tonite?????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 6 2008, 07:09 AM~11533902
> *you coming out tonite?????
> *


Probably Not, my GF wants to go to a friends party :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 6 2008, 08:58 AM~11534197
> *Probably Not, my GF wants to go to a friends party :uh:
> *


Just put your foot down and say "hell no we aint going to your friends, we ridin to the easy bay, and your gonna like it!" 



















































Just playing, I know how it all works!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

anyone going tonite i mite


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2008, 10:46 AM~11534681
> *Just put your foot down and say "hell no we aint going to your friends, we ridin to the easy bay, and your gonna like it!"
> Just playing, I know how it all works!! :biggrin:
> *


Were moving to the East Bay soon


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2008, 02:51 PM~11535869
> *anyone going tonite i mite
> *


What you rollin' in now :dunno:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 6 2008, 02:41 PM~11536075
> *What you rollin' in now :dunno:
> *


my luxury sport and my lincoln


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2008, 06:13 PM~11536272
> *my luxury sport and my lincoln
> *



still got the TC...wow are u feeling ok


----------



## lowriv1972

Damn, tonight was a good ass night at Sams!!! There was a decent amount of cars that came thru and then we rolled about 8 deep thru Hayward!!! It was a cool as sight, hittin switches with Wally in the 58. Wish I had a camera!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Sep 6 2008, 03:18 PM~11536307
> *still got the TC...wow  are u feeling ok
> *


yep i feel great im probaly gonna hit you up for the paint soon ill let you know when i get some money


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2008, 11:22 PM~11538498
> *yep i feel great im probaly gonna hit you up for the paint soon ill let you know when i get some money
> *


Damn man, where were you tonight??


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2008, 10:24 PM~11538508
> *Damn man, where were you tonight??
> *


i wish i was there bro but i had some trouble with my monte so i barley fixed it


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2008, 10:19 PM~11538489
> *Damn, tonight was a good ass night at Sams!!! There was a decent amount of cars that came thru and then we rolled about 8 deep thru Hayward!!! It was a cool as sight, hittin switches with Wally in the 58. Wish I had a camera!!  :biggrin:
> *


x100 the cruise was fun as fuck!!!!!!!!!! now i just got to lift the cadi... it sucked not having switches  oh still a good nite... i bet jack wishes he had his 2 door out there lol.................


----------



## lethalsdaname

_hey tim thanks for the hook up in a couple of days ill be getting lift off like a true champ suppose 2 _


----------



## R0L0




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 7 2008, 08:33 AM~11539385
> *hey tim thanks for the hook up  in a couple of days  ill be getting lift off like a true champ suppose 2
> *


 :thumbsup: next time stay and help wrench :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 7 2008, 08:33 AM~11539385
> *hey tim thanks for the hook up  in a couple of days  ill be getting lift off like a true champ suppose 2
> *


hey lee what happened with the battery hook up?! :twak: :dunno:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_i still have it my bad wayne this baby is coming soon and we just been workin on my car the 66 and the primered cutty we pulled the motor out and reinforced it and by wednesday we gonna come pick that cutty up from u _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 7 2008, 08:28 AM~11539657
> *:thumbsup: next time stay and help wrench :0
> *


_man i had to rush home my lady started have contractions we went to the hospital i think at 930 and stayed there tell 230 and they sent us home now she at the store like nothin is wrong _


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 7 2008, 04:06 PM~11541777
> *man i had to rush home  my lady started have contractions  we went to the hospital i think at 930 and  stayed there tell 230  and they sent us home  now she at the store  like nothin is wrong
> *


3 or 4 more false alarms still to come then come's the getting up all thru the night with bottles and changeing diapers :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 7 2008, 06:17 PM~11543106
> *3 or 4 more false alarms still to come  then come's the getting up all thru the night with bottles and changeing diapers  :biggrin:
> *


_man ill just have a swtich hook to a pump with formula in it ill hook 1 battery 2 it with half a noid and a # 8 hose and a del toro bladder bag hook up 2 him only time ill have to get up is to change the pump head seals and empty the bladder bag _


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

*SUP SAM'S FAM.... I HOPE TO SEE YOU FELLA'S NEXT WEEKEND AT THE BLVD KINGS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ IN SAN MATEO *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2008, 09:31 PM~11544948
> *SUP SAM'S FAM.... I HOPE TO SEE YOU FELLA'S NEXT WEEKEND AT THE BLVD KINGS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ IN SAN MATEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wont be rite there but ill be on the same place for a quince somewhere next to that park


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2008, 10:31 PM~11544948
> *SUP SAM'S FAM.... I HOPE TO SEE YOU FELLA'S NEXT WEEKEND AT THE BLVD KINGS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ IN SAN MATEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Sorry Regal, working and then two b-day parties!!!! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

what ya'll think of my New Ride?


----------



## denchantedone

I didn't think that those were allowed at Sams!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Sep 8 2008, 07:28 PM~11552757
> *I didn't think that those were allowed at Sams!!!
> *


They arent!!!!! He will be laughed out of the parking lot if he shows up there in that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 8 2008, 09:50 PM~11554311
> *They arent!!!!! He will be laughed out of the parking lot if he shows up there in that!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

p.s Its not me in the picture, its the previous owner


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 8 2008, 09:50 PM~11554311
> *They arent!!!!! He will be laughed out of the parking lot if he shows up there in that!!!! :biggrin:
> *


come on now we all know he will be laughed at with or without that car


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 8 2008, 10:12 PM~11555238
> *come on now we all know he will be laughed at with or without that car
> *


u got that right he's just a goof ball just by showing up lol


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 8 2008, 09:52 PM~11554329
> *
> *


Im sure this is just like when you had a four pump hopper that burned to the ground!!! :0


----------



## R0L0

Good morning Sams fam


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 9 2008, 10:22 AM~11557933
> *Good morning Sams fam
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's Fam .....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 9 2008, 11:04 AM~11558228
> *What's good Sam's Fam .....
> *


Whats up bro? How you been, havent seen you in a minute!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 8 2008, 11:19 AM~11547274
> *what ya'll think of my New Ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt know ur last name is Hernandez


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 8 2008, 11:12 PM~11555238
> *come on now we all know he will be laughed at with or without that car
> *


 :uh: 


Guess you and me are in the same boat now


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 8 2008, 09:53 PM~11554351
> *p.s Its not me in the picture, its the previous owner
> *



U sure bout that!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Sep 9 2008, 07:37 PM~11562590
> *U sure bout that!
> *


positive, thats fucked up of you to say though


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 08:06 PM~11562896
> *positive, thats fucked up of you to say though
> *


LMAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Sep 9 2008, 07:12 PM~11562956
> *LMAO!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh shit you were actually on here Randy :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 9 2008, 04:13 PM~11560758
> *Whats up bro? How you been, havent seen you in a minute!!!
> *


Working two jobs and school has me so fucking busy .....


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 11 2008, 08:40 AM~11575788
> *TTT
> *


wasup bro you do anything new to the monte


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 11 2008, 01:02 PM~11577343
> *wasup bro you do anything new to the monte
> *


some new things will be getting done soon but nothing yet .... what have you done to yours? what was wrong with it that day at the BBQ?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 11 2008, 03:17 PM~11579084
> *some new things will be getting done soon but nothing yet .... what have you done to yours? what was wrong with it that day at the BBQ?
> *


i just tuned it up and started throwing it back together 

the wire for the starter came out i dont know how but it did so i got it towed home from my job but i put whole new starter


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 08:06 PM~11562896
> *positive, thats fucked up of you to say though
> *



Would you expect anything less of me.


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2008, 11:01 AM~11585718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 12 2008, 11:37 AM~11585974
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2008, 01:22 PM~11586854
> *You like  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2008, 11:01 AM~11585718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think we all like, thanks Locs


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

* TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 08:20 PM~11589952
> * TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont think we can make it eddie... we have a b-day party we have to go to, sorry.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11590126
> *dont think we can make it eddie... we have a b-day party we have to go to, sorry.
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 08:20 PM~11589952
> * TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope you have a good turn out!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 07:30 AM~11598013
> *:wave:
> *


Looks like there was a good turn out!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 14 2008, 10:50 AM~11598877
> *Looks like there was a good turn out!!!
> *


:yes: Hopefully we can Have enchanted in the house


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## dropped81




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 14 2008, 07:43 PM~11602038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: the 65 is almost ready for you guys


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11604266
> *:wave: the 65 is almost ready for you guys
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 12 2008, 10:37 AM~11585974
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ey if you need any parts theres a lincoln just like yours at pick a part


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 15 2008, 12:13 AM~11604291
> *:0
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 15 2008, 12:35 AM~11604363
> *ey if you need any parts theres a lincoln just like yours at pick a part
> *


Haywards???


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 15 2008, 08:17 AM~11605759
> *Haywards???
> *


yeah at pick a part its to the right side when you get in its white the interior is clean as hell and the grill to its got the big one go check it out if need anything


----------



## sideshow60




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Sep 15 2008, 03:37 PM~11608963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up bro, how you been?? Havent seen you in a minute!!


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11609000
> *Whats up bro, how you been?? Havent seen you in a minute!!
> *


ive been coo. just chillin and workin


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Sep 15 2008, 03:57 PM~11609136
> *ive been coo. just chillin and workin
> *


When you bringin a car back out??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 15 2008, 03:31 PM~11609358
> *When you bringin a car back out??
> *


 :wave: everyone


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 16 2008, 08:31 AM~11615017
> *:wave: everyone
> *


 :wave: :wave: Morning pimp!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 16 2008, 08:35 AM~11615430
> *:wave:  :wave: Morning pimp!!
> *



morning brother :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 PM~11609358
> *When you bringin a car back out??
> *


im retired for now


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Sep 16 2008, 02:12 PM~11618108
> *im retired for now
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 its in your blood doggy!!!!! im sure you will be back real soon. i tried to retire myself to do the family thing but it didnt last to long. i didnt feel right without a lowlow.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

What's good Sam's Fam?????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Sep 16 2008, 03:12 PM~11618108
> *im retired for now
> *


I agree with Rolo, you'll be back sooner than later!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 18 2008, 08:21 PM~11640811
> *I agree with Rolo, you'll be back sooner than later!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11640821
> *
> *


Mornin pimp!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 19 2008, 08:13 AM~11643670
> *Mornin pimp!!!
> *


FANTASTIC morning brother


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 19 2008, 09:15 AM~11643695
> *FANTASTIC morning brother
> *


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> I WILL WITH HER LOL ....


----------



## lowriv1972

So I have a question, where the hell has everyone been?? Not many people on this page anymore and there hasnt been a decent turn out at Sams for a minute. I miss seeing the homies out there!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

WAYNE, WHERES A GOOD PLACE IN THE BAY AREA I CAN TAKE A REAR END TO GET PLATED????

I DONT WANNA DRIVE OVER THE GRAPEVINE AGAIN :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

Enchanted will be rolling straight from the park on Saturday to Sams, who else will be rolling to Sams after teh All Car Clubs BBQ


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 19 2008, 02:39 PM~11646058
> *WAYNE, WHERES A GOOD PLACE IN THE BAY AREA I CAN TAKE A REAR END TO GET PLATED????
> 
> I DONT WANNA DRIVE OVER THE GRAPEVINE AGAIN :uh:
> *


i dont know brother... everyplace i know is either gonna be real expensive or so so quality work. for something of that size i think you'll have to travel to get good work at a decent price.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 19 2008, 03:29 PM~11646381
> *Enchanted will be rolling straight from the park on Saturday to Sams, who else will be rolling to Sams after teh All Car Clubs BBQ
> *


i think i might join ya


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 19 2008, 10:16 PM~11649847
> *i think i might join ya
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## R0L0

decent turn out tonite.. nice seeing everyone :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

LOOK EVERYONE I STILL GOT MY LINCOLN AND ITS BEEN ALMOST 2 MONTHS AND ILL STILL HAVE IT FOR ALOT LONGER AND THE MONTE


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 19 2008, 02:39 PM~11646058
> *WAYNE, WHERES A GOOD PLACE IN THE BAY AREA I CAN TAKE A REAR END TO GET PLATED????
> 
> I DONT WANNA DRIVE OVER THE GRAPEVINE AGAIN :uh:
> *


The only decent place I know is Sherms out in Sac (I think). They have real good quality, but it is kinda pricey. May be chaeaper than driving down south, with gas at $4 a gal and all.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

Enchanted in tha Motha Fucken house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

SKRAPER BITCH!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11662186
> *SKRAPER BITCH!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac4life

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11662186
> *SKRAPER BITCH!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11662186
> *SKRAPER BITCH!!!
> *


Skeet Skeeet Skeet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11661671
> *Enchanted in tha Motha Fucken house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11665240
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thumbsup:
> *


Where were you guys at that day? I only saw one car from your club out there!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 20 2008, 11:45 PM~11655793
> *LOOK EVERYONE I STILL GOT MY LINCOLN AND ITS BEEN ALMOST 2 MONTHS AND ILL STILL HAVE IT FOR ALOT LONGER AND THE MONTE
> 
> 
> *


Does it count when the car is in the impound yard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 12:59 PM~11665941
> *Does it count when the car is in the impound yard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 11:59 AM~11665941
> *Does it count when the car is in the impound yard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 howd you know it was in there


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11666212
> *:0 howd you know it was in there
> *


Man I have heard it a few times!!! Sorry to laugh, but he got you there!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 22 2008, 12:32 PM~11666250
> *Man I have heard it a few times!!! Sorry to laugh, but he got you there!!!
> *


yeah well thats the last time any of my cars are in there cause i got my permit and just 6 months ill have my license so im good now i havent even been driving for like 2weeks so ill be out soon legit to :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 22 2008, 01:58 PM~11666602
> *yeah well thats the last time any of my cars are in there cause i got my permit and just 6 months ill have my license so im good now i havent even been driving for like 2weeks so ill be out soon legit to :0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 22 2008, 12:11 PM~11665494
> *Where were you guys at that day? I only saw one car from your club out there!!
> *


Didnt know about it


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 21 2008, 11:49 PM~11661671
> *Enchanted in tha Motha Fucken house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos the sexy white guy with then brim... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Sep 22 2008, 09:34 PM~11671976
> *whos the sexy white guy with then brim... :biggrin:
> *


*oh, that would be ME!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

good morning sams fam :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 23 2008, 08:09 AM~11674124
> *good morning sams fam :biggrin:
> *


Mornin pimp juice!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 23 2008, 08:18 AM~11674558
> *Mornin pimp juice!!!
> *


Morning BROugham :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 23 2008, 09:20 AM~11674571
> *Morning BROugham :biggrin:
> *


How did you know I like to be covered in vinyl????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 23 2008, 08:28 AM~11674635
> *How did you know I like to be covered in vinyl????
> *



i know a freak when i see 1 lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puertorican65

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams Fam!!!


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## wimone

:wave: wut up shane!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 09:07 AM~11685111
> *:wave: wut up shane!!!!!
> *


Whats happenin bro!!!! how you been???


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 08:19 AM~11685203
> *Whats happenin bro!!!! how you been???
> *


pretty kool!!! just been busy at work and then i had a great weekend at billetproof!!!!


----------



## R0L0

who is comming out this weekend????? Enchanted will be there :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 08:24 AM~11685249
> *pretty kool!!! just been busy at work and then i had a great weekend at billetproof!!!!
> *



Whats good bro how u been????????


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 24 2008, 08:32 AM~11685309
> *Whats good bro how u been????????
> *


pretty good, yourself? i just been real busy at work and trying to get money for my car so i can ride with you all!!!! lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 08:43 AM~11685398
> *pretty good, yourself? i just been real busy at work and trying to get money for my car so i can ride with you all!!!! lol
> *



 same bro i been good just trying to make that dollar also :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11685249
> *pretty kool!!! just been busy at work and then i had a great weekend at billetproof!!!!
> *


Thats what Jason was saying, good to hear that!!!! You be puttin it down for sure!!! When is your car going to be done?? I cant wait to see it.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 09:38 AM~11685865
> *Thats what Jason was saying, good to hear that!!!! You be puttin it down for sure!!! When is your car going to be done?? I cant wait to see it.
> *


yea he was a big help at the booth, heres a sneak peak of my ride!!!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 10:50 AM~11685970
> *yea he was a big help at the booth, heres a sneak peak of my ride!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Man I cant wait for that to hit the streets!!!


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 09:57 AM~11686036
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Man I cant wait for that to hit the streets!!!
> *


me two but i know it will be worth the wait!!! :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 12:35 PM~11686782
> *me two but i know it will be worth the wait!!! :0
> *


It always is big dogg!!! I should be painting my car this winter.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 11:40 AM~11686835
> *It always is big dogg!!! I should be painting my car this winter.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 24 2008, 12:15 PM~11687257
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what ever happened to that bomb you were working on?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 24 2008, 12:19 PM~11687284
> *what ever happened to that bomb you were working on?
> *


i sold it almost 2 years ago.... i should of keeped it :angry: :angry:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 24 2008, 01:08 PM~11687819
> *i sold it almost 2 years ago.... i should of keeped it :angry:  :angry:
> *


WORD!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

So who is rollin out to Sams this Saturday??


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 08:53 PM~11692643
> *So who is rollin out to Sams this Saturday??
> *


me and my homie alex will be out there after bay bombs car show


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 25 2008, 12:04 AM~11693610
> *me and my homie alex will be out there after bay bombs car show
> *


----------



## denchantedone

Morning Boys. :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Sep 25 2008, 06:59 AM~11694402
> *Morning Boys.  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2008, 08:53 PM~11692643
> *So who is rollin out to Sams this Saturday??
> *


I was going to but now that we are leaving at 4am on Sunday for Woodland Im not going to be able to make sams on Saturday...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Sep 25 2008, 05:59 AM~11694402
> *Morning Boys.  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top!!!! I see you sideshow60!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up everybody :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

looking 4 a single car trailer so if anyone got one 4 sale or know someone hit me up..

510-938-4072

Eddie


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Sep 25 2008, 06:53 PM~11700801
> *looking 4 a single car trailer so if anyone got one 4 sale or know someone hit me up..
> 
> 510-938-4072
> 
> Eddie
> *


my bro got a tilt one ima ask my bro if he wants to sell pretty sure he does


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 25 2008, 05:12 PM~11699433
> *To the top!!!! I see you sideshow60!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Sep 25 2008, 08:58 PM~11702131
> *:wave:
> *


What up pimp??


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 26 2008, 10:33 AM~11706882
> *Back to the top!!!
> *


damn now that the enchanted topic is blowing up this page is dead :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 26 2008, 11:37 AM~11706921
> *damn now that the enchanted topic is blowing up this page is dead :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 26 2008, 12:11 PM~11707212
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2008, 12:12 PM~11707226
> *
> *


What up King??


----------



## R0L0

lets keep the bitch at the top :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 26 2008, 12:21 PM~11707319
> *lets keep the bitch at the top :biggrin:
> *


Almost went to page 2!!


----------



## dropped81

what time is everyone rollin tomorow


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 26 2008, 12:15 PM~11707250
> *What up King??
> *


:wave: Just here man working


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 26 2008, 07:39 PM~11710915
> *what time is everyone rollin tomorow
> *


IDK, I may come out but it wont be til later.


----------



## R0L0

not going to be able to make it out tonite. gotta get ready for woodland :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

bump...... page 2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Morning Folks ~~!!


----------



## lowriv1972

So how much did I miss last night???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 28 2008, 10:23 AM~11719812
> *So how much did I miss last night???
> *


:dunno:



How is everything with you Shane? Have not seen you for a lil while.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 28 2008, 10:34 AM~11719859
> *:dunno:
> How is everything with you Shane? Have not seen you for a lil while.
> *


Good bro!! Just been working on getting my ducks in a row so I can paint the linc this coming year!! Need to get a plaque in that car before summer of next year! How have you been bro?? Are you going to the Nor Cal Ridaz show next weekend??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 28 2008, 10:40 AM~11719888
> *Good bro!! Just been working on getting my ducks in a row so I can paint the linc this coming year!! Need to get a plaque in that car before summer of next year! How have you been bro?? Are you going to the Nor Cal Ridaz show next weekend??
> *


:nosad: I have to work since its going to start getting busy and the holidays are right around the corner.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 28 2008, 11:17 AM~11720059
> *:nosad: I have to work since its going to start getting busy and the holidays are right around the corner.
> *


I know how that goes, everyone is at the Woodland show right now, and Im stuck here and there has only been one customer so far.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 28 2008, 10:23 AM~11719812
> *So how much did I miss last night???
> *


it was a good turnout last night, everyone wondered where you were...

ron from new age had his new bike out, big ed was there, and even louie brought out his bomb with the new pinstripes! yes louie was at sams!! :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> it was a good turnout last night, everyone wondered where you were...
> 
> ron from new age had his new bike out, big ed was there, and even louie brought out his bomb with the new pinstripes! yes louie was at sams!! :0
> [/quot
> 
> Louie was out there?? Damn, that would have been a sight!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: Wuz up Shane. I see you :scrutinize:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 28 2008, 02:42 PM~11721114
> *:wave: Wuz up Shane. I see you :scrutinize:
> *


What up pimp!!! I was looking at your topic in the Project Rides. Looks like your doing a damn thang for her!!! How you been bro? You going to the Nor Cal Ridaz show next weekend??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 28 2008, 01:42 PM~11721114
> *:wave: Wuz up Shane. I see you :scrutinize:
> *


whats up bro i ssen you car yesterday at woodland but i didnt see you... how are thing bro?????


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams fam!!


----------



## R0L0

*Congtas to Locs *for first place yesterday at woodland :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the car was looking sick homie :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:08 AM~11727509
> *Congtas to Locs for first place yesterday at woodland :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: the car was looking sick homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:08 AM~11727509
> *Congtas to Locs for first place yesterday at woodland :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: the car was looking sick homie :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS to you and your boy who placed .... you guys looked good out there ....


----------



## lethalsdaname

_the newest lethal BABY LETHAL jr _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 PM~11730238
> *the newest lethal  BABY LETHAL jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 PM~11730238
> *the newest lethal  BABY LETHAL jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 28 2008, 03:04 PM~11721230
> *What up pimp!!! I was looking at your topic in the Project Rides. Looks like your doing a damn thang for her!!! How you been bro? You going to the Nor Cal Ridaz show next weekend??
> *


Yea the power wheel is coming out cool, we are taking it tonight to my homies house and air brush some stuff on it and then its back to clear it and put it togther. Man me and my friend has been at it for a couple of weeks and this past weeknd catching up on some ZZZ's because we been working on it LATE!! If we finish up this car I hope to make it to the Nor Cal Riddaz show. My god daughter's B-day is coming up in Oct. :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 29 2008, 08:58 AM~11726970
> *whats up bro i ssen you car yesterday at woodland but i didnt see you... how are thing bro?????
> *


Wuz up , how you doing? That car was my homies ride but sold it to another member in the club. I am doing good bro, finishing up on some projects.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Congrats. on all the winners. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 29 2008, 03:51 PM~11730972
> *Yea the power wheel is coming out cool, we are taking it tonight to my homies house and air brush some stuff on it and then its back to clear it and put it togther. Man me and my friend has been at it for a couple of weeks and this past weeknd catching up on some ZZZ's because we been working on it LATE!! If we finish up this car I hope to make it to the Nor Cal Riddaz show. My god daughter's B-day is coming up in Oct. :cheesy:
> *


Cant wait to see it. Let me know if you need any stripping!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2008, 04:48 PM~11731463
> *Cant wait to see it. Let me know if you need any stripping!!!
> *


You know what I didn't really think about it until now, that you metion it. Pm me with your number if you don't mind...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 PM~11730238
> *the newest lethal  BABY LETHAL jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats lee! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top for the Sams fam!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 30 2008, 06:53 AM~11736820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 29 2008, 06:37 PM~11733252
> *congrats lee! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 30 2008, 06:53 AM~11736820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup homies


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 30 2008, 10:22 AM~11739221
> *sup homies
> *



yo what up


----------



## lowriv1972

What it dew pimp??


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 28 2008, 01:09 PM~11720621
> *it was a good turnout last night, everyone wondered where you were...
> 
> ron from new age had his new bike out, big ed was there, and even louie brought out his bomb with the new pinstripes! yes louie was at sams!! :0
> *



Louie, who's this Louie guy. I new a guy named Louie years ago. Couldn't be the same guy though? Could it????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Sep 30 2008, 05:16 PM~11743186
> *Louie,  who's this Louie guy.  I new a guy named Louie years ago.  Couldn't be the same guy though?  Could it????
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2008, 10:31 AM~11750071
> *:wave:
> *


Eddie whats good pimpin?


----------



## lowridersin925

WAS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND I WENT OUT THERE 1 TIME IT WAS HELLA COOL :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Oct 1 2008, 04:15 PM~11752724
> *WAS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND I WENT OUT THERE 1 TIME IT WAS HELLA COOL :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know how may people will be out there this sat, There is a show in Stockton this weekend!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 1 2008, 09:46 PM~11756774
> *I dont know how may people will be out there this sat, There is a show in Stockton this weekend!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 1 2008, 12:17 PM~11750470
> *Eddie whats good pimpin?
> *


Just here bro Nothing new, how bout you?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2008, 10:43 PM~11757040
> *Just here bro Nothing new, how bout you?
> *



same shit different da.... you gonna be in stockton on sunday??????


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams Fam!!!!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 2 2008, 09:40 AM~11759084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 2 2008, 09:40 AM~11759084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im going there today!!! Im hungry!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 2 2008, 10:58 AM~11759762
> *Im going there today!!! Im hungry!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I am going to eat there before i have class tonight :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## denchantedone

2nd page? Are you guys slippin??


----------



## dropped81

anyone got for sale a chrome water pump for a 350 and i also need some headers let me know


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11765276
> *anyone got for sale a chrome water pump for a 350 and i also need some headers let me know
> *



call me sammy,,


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin fellas!!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2008, 10:10 AM~11769168
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2008, 10:10 AM~11769173
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Damn we are everywhere whoring up these pages ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

T
T
M
F
T

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2008, 02:39 PM~11771506
> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T
> 
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


x2!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2008, 04:21 PM~11772637
> *x2!!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Went by and got a Double Bacon Cheese Burger, Corn Dog, Fries, and DIET COKE!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 3 2008, 12:14 AM~11766780
> *call me sammy,,
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 3 2008, 09:40 PM~11774911
> *Went by and got a Double Bacon Cheese Burger, Corn Dog, Fries, and  DIET COKE!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


How Much Shipped? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

To the mofo top..........


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11775444
> *How Much Shipped? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 2 2008, 09:40 AM~11759084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.........that looks like a lonja (love handle) ready to grow :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11775444
> *How Much Shipped? :dunno:
> *


hey eddie i bet you'll be happy to hear that the spot is no longer around.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 10:24 AM~11776923
> *hey eddie i bet you'll be happy to hear that the spot is no longer around.
> *


Yeah, that place is empty!!!! not a damn thing around!!


----------



## sideshow60

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 11:24 AM~11776923
> *hey eddie i bet you'll be happy to hear that the spot is no longer around.
> *


sorry to burst your bubble but they moved across the street. next to where nikos used to be


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Oct 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11777632
> *sorry to burst your bubble but they moved across the street. next to where nikos used to be
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Oct 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11777632
> *sorry to burst your bubble but they moved across the street. next to where nikos used to be
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn I completely missed that!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2008, 01:05 PM~11777782
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Damn I completely missed that!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 4 2008, 01:34 PM~11777925
> *:wave:
> *


What up young hog!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2008, 01:37 PM~11777930
> *What up young hog!!!
> *


Just chillin' Like a Villan :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 4 2008, 03:35 PM~11778411
> *Just chillin' Like a Villan  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 510sixone

anyone want/need a convertible rack for a g body. my homie got a 79 monte and wants to get rid of the top. it also comes with a rear luv seat and a boot for when the top is down. the top is fully functional. anyone interested pm me and i will give you his number.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Oct 5 2008, 07:21 PM~11785890
> *anyone want/need a convertible rack for a g body. my homie got a 79 monte and wants to get rid of the top. it also comes with a rear luv seat and a boot for when the top is down. the top is fully functional. anyone interested pm me and i will give you his number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much does he want :dunno:


----------



## himbone

I got four stock wheels for a caddi anyone needs some good winter tires hit me up 75 takes them all


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2008, 08:58 PM~11787429
> *How much does he want :dunno:
> *


not too sure on the price. if you want i can give you his number so you can talk to him.


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Oct 5 2008, 09:43 PM~11788154
> *not too sure on the price. if you want i can give you his number so you can talk to him.
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams Fam!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 6 2008, 08:34 AM~11791180
> *Morning Sams Fam!!!
> *


Good morning sista :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

What's good family?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 6 2008, 10:23 AM~11791582
> *Good morning sista :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   Sista?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 6 2008, 10:26 AM~11791598
> *What's good family?
> *


Its all good. How was the game yesterday??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 6 2008, 10:29 AM~11791611
> *Its all good. How was the game yesterday??
> *


It was good .... retired Steve Young's jersey .... we lost to the Pats ...fuck it though ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 4 2008, 04:47 PM~11778742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 6 2008, 12:45 PM~11792672
> *:0  :0
> *


*HOW ABOUT YOU LET ME BE THE 1ST ONE TO SHOOT YOUR RIDE WHEN IT COMES OUT?*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11793797
> *HOW ABOUT YOU LET ME BE THE 1ST ONE TO SHOOT YOUR RIDE WHEN IT COMES OUT?
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

2 Members: lowriv1972, *Hustler on the go*

Whats up brother??? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11793807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Flyer came out cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 6 2008, 04:05 PM~11794835
> *2 Members: lowriv1972, Hustler on the go
> 
> Whats up brother??? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_hey tim thank for the help u right more bounce aint even coming close _


----------



## denchantedone

Hi Sam's Family. Hope all is well.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 6 2008, 04:07 PM~11794859
> *Flyer came out cool. :biggrin:
> *


Gracias


----------



## denchantedone

Where is everyone I hope you are not all at Sam's eating without me. Or are you guys at In and Out???? Have any of you gone to the other side already????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Oct 6 2008, 08:25 PM~11797680
> *Where is everyone I hope you are not all at Sam's eating without me.  Or are you guys at In and Out????  Have any of you gone to the other side already????
> *


that place has been packed since it opened


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2008, 07:40 PM~11797835
> *that place has been packed since it opened
> *


_hey wayne i havent forgotten bout u i will let u know whats up 2 morrow _


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 PM~11797835
> *that place has been packed since it opened
> *



That is what I heard. I had some co-workers go there for lunch and give up after 25 min.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2008, 07:40 PM~11797835
> *that place has been packed since it opened
> *


you talkin about the one up the street from my house


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 6 2008, 09:47 PM~11798510
> *hey wayne i havent forgotten bout u i will let u know whats up 2 morrow
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 6 2008, 10:15 PM~11798741
> *you talkin about the one up the street from my house
> *


yep


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2008, 09:19 PM~11798791
> *yep
> *


  so thats were everyone is chillin at now 
is it any good :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

HOW IS GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND?????


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11796718
> *hey tim thank for the help  u right more bounce aint even coming close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hop to the top koolaid coils :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 6 2008, 10:42 PM~11799001
> *  so thats were everyone is chillin at now
> is it any good :biggrin:
> *


I aint ever going there!!!! Sams til I die!!!! he has always looked out for us!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 7 2008, 08:52 AM~11801455
> *I aint ever going there!!!! Sams til I die!!!! he has always looked out for us!!
> *


lol yeah same here anything going down this weekend


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 7 2008, 11:52 AM~11802462
> *lol yeah same here anything going down this weekend
> *


IDK yet!!


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## Elwood

Was up Sams Fam? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

WHATS GOOD EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 8 2008, 09:36 AM~11810945
> *WHATS GOOD EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


Was up Rolo did you place anything on Sunday?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Oct 8 2008, 09:12 AM~11811697
> *Was up Rolo did you place anything on Sunday?
> *



ya i placed 3rd street :biggrin: did you place anything????


----------



## denchantedone

Hi guys, almost Friday, we are 1/2 way there.


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11811704
> *ya i placed 3rd street :biggrin:  did you place anything????
> *


nope nada


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top for The Sams Fam!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 9 2008, 05:34 AM~11820045
> *ttt
> *


Damn pimpin' Hella early :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

_hey sam's family we tryin to ride out 2 the city sunday alot of us arent goin to the super show so a few of us in vallejo sac and in the 650 -415 area came up with the ideal to have a fat ass we cant afford to go to vegas cruz in the city on the water front whats up can we get our east bay homies to roll also if i can come from sac im sure some of you can roll over the bay bridge the blue angel will be in town also so the crowds will be warmed up for some real shit _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 9 2008, 08:37 AM~11820967
> *hey sam's family  we tryin to ride out 2 the city sunday  alot of us arent goin to the super show so a few of us in vallejo  sac  and in the 650 -415  area came up with the ideal to have a fat ass  we cant afford to go to vegas cruz in the city on the water front  whats up  can we get our east bay homies to roll also  if i can come from sac im sure some of you can roll over the bay bridge  the blue angel will be in town also  so the crowds will be warmed up for some real shit
> *


Im trying to talk the wifey into this one!!! I work til 5, but we will see what I can do!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 9 2008, 05:32 PM~11825726
> *Im trying to talk the wifey into this one!!! I work til 5, but we will see what I can do!!!
> *


\im meeting with them after 5 too im off till 5 myself..


lets ride!!


anybody interested in these my boy told me to ask around

:cheesy: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/873149743.html


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_i hope yall show up cus im finally free my son is born i have the day off and i got gas money _


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 9 2008, 08:37 PM~11827355
> *i hope yall show up cus im finally free my son is born  i have the day off and i got gas money
> *


but you still cant use the phone.... :uh:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_lol cus i havent gotten word yet _:uh: :uh:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 9 2008, 08:05 PM~11827594
> *are u coming out on sun you and the family *


----------



## R0L0

Toy drive Raffle info........... :biggrin: 

We will have a few different raffles at the toy drive but here is the info on the first raffle.

Charlie over at Wire Wheels King in Campbell had donated a set of 100 spoke Wire Wheel Kings these are quality Stainless Steel Wire Wheels, tickets will be 20.00 each or 2 for 30.00 all proceeds will be going to the Cancer fund from Enchanted creation and Wire Wheel King in Chago's name :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Good luck to all that enter


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11832216
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Sams Fam :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 11 2008, 07:31 AM~11837061
> *Good Morning Sams Fam :biggrin:
> *


:wave: MAYOR


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2008, 10:01 AM~11837689
> *:wave: MAYOR
> *


What it dew pimp!?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11838329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

nobody was out last night


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 12 2008, 09:39 AM~11842707
> *nobody was out last night
> *


We were at Dave and Busters, you shouldve came thru!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 12 2008, 10:14 AM~11842867
> *We were at Dave and Busters, you shouldve came thru!!!!
> *


:yes: *Good Times !!!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 12 2008, 10:15 AM~11842870
> *:yes: Good Times !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## PICAZZO

Wayne How ya' Been buddy don't even hear from you anymore


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11838329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R0L0

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2008, 08:45 AM~11848443
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Shane !!!!


What's good?


How was the BBQ?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2008, 10:40 AM~11849330
> *Shane !!!!
> What's good?
> How was the BBQ?
> *


it was good bro!! Just kicked back and bullshited!! Wayne and Jany came thru!! Watched the dogs wrestle til they couldnt move anymore!!! It was a good night!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11849589
> *it was good bro!! Just kicked back and bullshited!! Wayne and Jany came thru!! Watched the dogs wrestle til they couldnt move anymore!!! It was a good night!!!
> *


Sounds like fun


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2008, 01:39 PM~11850397
> *Sounds like fun
> *


Dont trip, It aint the last time we will be doing something like that!!!!! Your always welcome to come and kick it!!


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 13 2008, 02:01 PM~11850551
> *Dont trip, It aint the last time we will be doing something like that!!!!! Your always welcome to come and kick it!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 13 2008, 01:01 PM~11850551
> *Dont trip, It aint the last time we will be doing something like that!!!!! Your always welcome to come and kick it!!
> *


x100


----------



## denchantedone

Wow regal king gets an invite before I do?? It's because I'm white isn't it???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Oct 13 2008, 07:19 PM~11853407
> *Wow regal king gets an invite before I do??  It's because I'm white isn't it???
> *


I TAGGED ALONG :happysad:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Oct 13 2008, 07:19 PM~11853407
> *Wow regal king gets an invite before I do??  It's because I'm white isn't it???
> *


YOU dont need an invite, your family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Good morning Sams Fam!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Good morning Regal King :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

TTT


----------



## R0L0




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 14 2008, 09:03 AM~11857428
> *Good morning Regal King :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Senor Mayor


----------



## dropped81




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 14 2008, 01:21 PM~11859806
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 01:13 PM~11860351
> *:wave:
> *


whats up regal king


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 14 2008, 02:14 PM~11860366
> *whats up regal king
> *


Just here at work bro, how about you?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 01:28 PM~11860488
> *Just here at work bro, how about you?
> *


nuthin really just sittin at home


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 14 2008, 03:10 PM~11860915
> *nuthin really just sittin at home
> *


*Lucky !!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

6 More hours at work


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11860952
> *Lucky !!!!
> *


 :roflmao: were you workin at


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11864749
> *:roflmao: were you workin at
> *


Still here since like 9am :angry:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 07:58 PM~11864941
> *Still here since like 9am  :angry:
> *


 :0 what do you do bro


----------



## dropped81

anyone know how to install air bags rite here in the east bay 
someone told me 400 but thats almost 2hrs away i dont mind paying a little more if its local


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11865564
> *anyone know how to install air bags rite here in the east bay
> someone told me 400 but thats almost 2hrs away i dont mind paying a little more if its local
> *


I got a homie that might do it cheap hit him up he is under bulletproofdesigns


----------



## PICAZZO

Regal King Mar 2006 30,923 271 2.56% 
81cutty Sep 2005 10,580 82 0.77% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 13,441 78 0.74% 
BIG TURTLE Aug 2004 3,174 77 0.73% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 21,091 64 0.60% 
CadiRolo Mar 2006 5,642 64 0.60% 
Twotonz Nov 2004 8,751 61 0.58% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,883 59 0.56% 
JUSTDEEZ Feb 2005 4,549 58 0.55% 
juangotti Aug 2008 99 57 0.54%


----------



## lowriv1972

To The Top


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 14 2008, 11:08 PM~11866568
> *To The Top
> *


:yes:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11865577
> *I got  a homie that might do it cheap hit him up he is under bulletproofdesigns
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 14 2008, 11:38 PM~11866903
> *
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

WHERE IS EVERYONE :dunno:


----------



## himbone

anyone need some caddy stock rims and tires? 50 for all 4 with good tread


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN

it's good to see everyone is still hanging out there, rolled by a few weekends ago and saw the rides out there.


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 15 2008, 07:31 AM~11868575
> *anyone need some caddy stock rims and tires? 50 for all 4 with good tread
> *


hey what kinda of caddy stocks will they fit on a 95 fleetwood


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 09:49 AM~11869136
> *hey what kinda of caddy stocks will they fit on a 95 fleetwood
> *


is this who i think it is


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 09:50 AM~11869151
> *is this who i think it is
> *


:yes:




:wave: where you been at Bounzin? How's da Monte comin' along?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 10:20 AM~11869359
> *:yes:
> :wave: where you been at Bounzin? How's da Monte comin' along?
> *


how come he did not respond Lee must still not like me :biggrin: doing the dad thing really have not had time to do anything, well thats a lie i actually washed it the other day, and am slowly redoing the interior


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:24 AM~11869392
> *how come he did not respond Lee must still not like me  :biggrin: doing the dad thing really have not had time to do anything, well thats a lie i actually washed it the other day, and am slowly redoing the interior
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i havent seen you guys in a minute!!!!!!! I hope you guys can make it to our toy drive!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone have any good hook ups or at least know of a good place to get a solitare ring.... :0


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11869516
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 i havent seen you guys in a minute!!!!!!! I hope you guys can make it to our toy drive!!!
> *


hopefully i some of us will i don't know about the monte, wifey wont let me bring her and the kids in it since the frame is collapsed :angry:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 10:46 AM~11869553
> *Anyone have any good hook ups or at least know of a good place to get a solitare ring.... :0
> *


my boy at Lonora jewelery on grand ave. in ssf


----------



## lethalsdaname

_who said i didnt like you if i didnt like u i would have been knocked your ass out i just got back online how u been i just had me a son 2 weeks ago so i was chillin with him right after i asked jim bout those rims hey shane we missed u this sunday it was pretty tight _


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:48 AM~11869560
> *my boy at Lonora jewelery on grand ave. in ssf
> *


Certified any everything?


----------



## lethalsdaname

_oh by the way we are gonna cruz the 26th and the pier again ima bring bout 20 rides from sac and vallejo how bout some east bay rides show up 2 lets make it a real rider fest if i can drive 100 miles pay 2 bridge tolls get pulled over by chp 32 times yall can drive from the east bay _


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 10:49 AM~11869566
> *who said i didnt like you  if i didnt like u i would have been knocked your ass out  i just got back online  how u been  i just had me a son  2 weeks ago  so i was chillin with him right after i asked jim bout those rims  hey shane we missed u this sunday it was pretty tight
> *


2 weeks huh must be fun my daugther will 2 next month these are the fun times. why would u want to knock me out? is this becuase i beat u everytime we nosed up don't you owe some of those old pinks we hopped for :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 10:50 AM~11869573
> *Certified any everything?
> *


what do you mean certified


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 10:46 AM~11869553
> *Anyone have any good hook ups or at least know of a good place to get a solitare ring.... :0
> *


Lamco in Alameda on Clement Street!!! You wont find quality for better prices!!! All hand made!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 10:49 AM~11869566
> *who said i didnt like you  if i didnt like u i would have been knocked your ass out  i just got back online  how u been  i just had me a son  2 weeks ago  so i was chillin with him right after i asked jim bout those rims  hey shane we missed u this sunday it was pretty tight
> *


We were going to try an d make it, but I was beat from Sat night and work all day sunday. I will try my best to have the Lincoln ready for the 26th!!! So you got stopped 32 times?? :0


----------



## BOUNZIN

so who is the king of sams right now what car is hitting rigth now


----------



## PICAZZO

Im looking for a solitare engagement ring but I want it GSL certified, basically appraised already.... I don't want something for 900 bucks, but don't wanna spend 5k either


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11869652
> *so who is the king of sams right now what car is hitting rigth now
> *


Tom in the Elco!! I think he was at 86 inches?? I might be wrong.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11869655
> *Im looking for a solitare engagement ring but I want it GSL certified, basically appraised already.... I don't want something for 900 bucks, but don't wanna spend 5k either
> *


At Lamco, he picks all his diamonds by hand and they are certified!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11869652
> *so who is the king of sams right now what car is hitting rigth now
> *


Tim or the Elco :dunno:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11869655
> *Im looking for a solitare engagement ring but I want it GSL certified, basically appraised already.... I don't want something for 900 bucks, but don't wanna spend 5k either
> *


go to my boy he's certified he's been there for over 20 years all hand made stuff or you can get the ring from a catalog, or like me and the wife we picked a catalog ring and had him modify them a little to make them ours great prices and he will work with what you want to spend


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 15 2008, 11:03 AM~11869662
> *At Lamco, he picks all his diamonds by hand and they are certified!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 11:04 AM~11869670
> *Tim or the Elco :dunno:
> *


whats tim got and do i know him, you talking about the green elco, 86 damn i remember when i started my high 30's was the shit


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 09:54 AM~11869600
> *2 weeks huh must be fun my daugther will 2 next month these are the fun times. why would u want to knock me out? is this becuase i beat u everytime we nosed up don't you owe some of those old pinks we hopped for :biggrin:
> *


_nice i have a daughter also she will be 2 on the 24th anyways u never beat me at shit and if u want 2 bring that bucket out and nose up with me i got a single pump that will shit on that double pump so put up or shut up all that car ever did was like 30 inches _


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 11:04 AM~11869677
> *go to my boy he's certified he's been there for over 20 years all hand made stuff or you can get the ring from a catalog, or like me and the wife we picked a catalog ring and had him modify them a little to make them ours great prices and he will work with what you want to spend
> *


Shit im driving there now !!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 11:06 AM~11869692
> *nice i have a daughter also she will be 2 on the 24th anyways u never beat me at shit  and if u want 2 bring that bucket  out and nose up with me i got a single pump that  will shit on that  double pump  so put up or shut up all that car ever did was like  30 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont remember you ever hopping i remember chipping and the same ol excuse about the solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 AM~11869700
> *Shit im driving there now  !!!!
> *


let me know if u wanna go i work down the street from him and can help you out


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 11:06 AM~11869692
> *nice i have a daughter also she will be 2 on the 24th anyways u never beat me at shit  and if u want 2 bring that bucket  out and nose up with me i got a single pump that  will shit on that  double pump  so put up or shut up all that car ever did was like  30 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's good to see your lincoln doing some damage


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 15 2008, 09:56 AM~11869619
> *We were going to try an d make it, but I was beat from Sat night and work all day sunday. I will try my best to have the Lincoln ready for the 26th!!! So you got stopped 32 times?? :0
> *


_lol naw i was just tryin to be dramatic but its almost 2 weeks away since nothing is going on tell 2nd i figured i would try and get everyone 2 the pier to cruz thats the only place i know that we can hit switches and drive around and not get sweated by the police sunday we was out hop'in and 3 wheelin and i thought we was in the super bowl with all the camara flashes it was hella fun _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:10 AM~11869729
> *it's good to see your lincoln doing some damage
> *


_thanks i still got he the old lincoln its gets bout 60 i painted it in my garage it came out cool it just needs some new batteries _


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 11:10 AM~11869735
> *lol naw i was just tryin to be dramatic  but its almost 2 weeks away  since nothing is going on tell 2nd  i figured i would try and get everyone 2 the pier to cruz  thats the only place i know that we can hit switches and drive around and not get sweated by the police  sunday we was out  hop'in and 3 wheelin and i thought we was in the super bowl with all the camara flashes  it was hella fun
> *


be careful at the pier my boy Suave got the reagal impounded for hitting the swich


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 11:13 AM~11869751
> *thanks i still got he the old lincoln its gets bout 60  i painted it in my garage it came out cool it just needs some new batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good so where you staying at now that don't look a frisco house


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11869755
> *be careful at the pier my boy Suave got the reagal impounded for hitting the swich
> *


_i never got sweated by pd at the pier he must have not been legit there was alot of pd out sunday the tourist was lovin us pd just was watching _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:14 AM~11869762
> *looking good so where you staying at now that don't look a frisco house
> *


_up in sac we ride deep on the weekends out here pd just be hate'n out here but its alot of riders that come out if u drive down my block u would swear we was shooting a low rider video nothing but lows in the drive way plus i got a fat house up here for hella cheap with enuff room to store 9 cars _


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 11:15 AM~11869769
> *i never got sweated by pd at the pier  he must have not been legit  there was alot of pd out sunday the tourist was lovin us  pd just was watching
> *


you can't be more legit then Suave you know Suave the one with the tangerine regal


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11869656
> *Tom in the Elco!! I think he was at 86 inches?? I might be wrong.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:19 AM~11869803
> *you can't be more legit then Suave you know Suave the one with the tangerine regal
> *


_oh yea i know who ur talkin bout thats wierd was he being a smart ass to the cops cus thats a first _


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 15 2008, 11:33 AM~11869923
> *oh yea i know who ur talkin bout  thats wierd was he being a smart ass  to the cops   cus thats a first
> *


no i'm really the only smart ass from the club :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 11:19 AM~11869803
> *you can't be more legit then Suave you know Suave the one with the tangerine regal
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone interested in a rack off my Regal 2 pumps 8 batteries built by Del Toro....





Get at me just need it out of the car


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11873213
> *:wave:
> *


Can we go cruising tommorrow too??? I got gas fade !!!



Thanks Niggs I had a good time cruisin the 64 impala !!!! 



"Girl I've been locked up, they won't let me out !! Locked up !!!"


:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 04:39 PM~11873115
> *Anyone interested in a rack off my Regal 2 pumps 8 batteries built by Del Toro....
> Get at me just need it out of the car
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Good Morning Sams Fam!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 11:09 PM~11878037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have the pumps and batteries????????`


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 AM~11879911
> *do you still have the pumps and batteries????????`
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## locs_650

SAMS ....................................................


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 11:00 AM~11881462
> *SAMS ....................................................
> *


Where is that at? is it on Crenshaw? :0


----------



## puertorican65

was up fuck faces :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2008, 01:45 PM~11883126
> *Where is that at? is it on Crenshaw?  :0
> *


Crenshaw and Hesperian ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11884999
> *Crenshaw and Hesperian .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

good morning sams :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

What's good SAM's FAM


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2008, 11:32 AM~11893509
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11894050
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11894878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im gonna go kick it out there tomorrow for a little while. I need my fix!!!! I probably wont have the car. Didnt charge the batteries and I think my switch is getting stuck. :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

Damn, page 2!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11899501
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

i see you 62 bird!!!! How you been bro??


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dropped81

i seen a couple people out there tonite


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 19 2008, 07:24 AM~11908518
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Morning Eddie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 08:07 AM~11908694
> *Morning Eddie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

buy a spot in the zenith raffle


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 08:07 AM~11908694
> *Morning Eddie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 19 2008, 08:35 AM~11908828
> *:wave:
> *


There were a few cars out last night, unfortunetly mine wasnt one of them. There was P-Nut and Lil Miguel from True Elegance puttin it down, BLVD KINGS rolled thru with a baby lincoln for a minute!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 10:35 AM~11909424
> *There were a few cars out last night, unfortunetly mine wasnt one of them. There was P-Nut and Lil Miguel from True Elegance puttin it down, BLVD KINGS rolled thru with a baby lincoln for a minute!!
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 10:35 AM~11909424
> *There were a few cars out last night, unfortunetly mine wasnt one of them. There was P-Nut and Lil Miguel from True Elegance puttin it down, BLVD KINGS rolled thru with a baby lincoln for a minute!!
> *


i was there!  no love for the 67


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 19 2008, 04:02 PM~11911109
> *i was there!  no love for the 67
> *


I love that 67.....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 19 2008, 04:02 PM~11911109
> *i was there!  no love for the 67
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!I am so sorry, I completely slipped on that!!! :uh: Sorry Wayne!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11915110
> *OH SHIT!!!!!!!I am so sorry, I completely slipped on that!!!  :uh: Sorry Wayne!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 20 2008, 08:06 AM~11916542
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Im sorry.....so sorrry!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 20 2008, 08:06 AM~11916542
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 20 2008, 07:53 AM~11916964
> *Im sorry.....so sorrry!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

2datop


----------



## R0L0

:0


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams fam!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridersin925




----------



## Elwood

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

Good morning Sams :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

this should be the rolo and shane topic..you whores


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 23 2008, 10:11 AM~11951246
> *this should be the rolo and shane topic..you whores
> *


hahaha


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 23 2008, 09:11 AM~11951246
> *this should be the rolo and shane topic..you whores
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 23 2008, 03:02 PM~11953102
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u sold the caddy or traded after all


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 23 2008, 10:11 AM~11951246
> *this should be the rolo and shane topic..you whores
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone going to Sam's this Sat? :dunno:


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams fam :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2008, 09:20 AM~11961690
> *Mornin Sams fam :biggrin:
> *


Damn, this page was on fire today!!! :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Need a car tommorrow between noon and 2pm for a photoshoot for a local artist...


----------



## dropped81

anyone got any knockoffs for sale cause the ones on my monte are about to crack 
let me know if you do looking for all 4 either red or chrome


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 25 2008, 08:33 PM~11973334
> *anyone got any knockoffs for sale cause the ones on my monte are about to crack
> let me know if you do looking for all 4 either red or chrome
> *


Sell me the Monte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2008, 07:13 AM~11975195
> *Sell me the Monte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1

sup pimps :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams fam!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2008, 07:13 AM~11975195
> *Sell me the Monte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## dropped81

i had a good weekend :ugh:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ouch, what happened?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 26 2008, 11:54 AM~11976645
> *ouch, what happened?
> *


some haters threw a rock threw it :angry:


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 27 2008, 09:46 AM~11983519
> *TTT
> *


x2316503543501351


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11980639
> *some haters threw a rock threw it :angry:
> *


that sucks. :angry:


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 26 2008, 11:15 AM~11976006
> *i had a good weekend :ugh:
> 
> 
> *


That Suck Man!!!


----------



## locs_650

TTT for Sam's ...................


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 AM~11994217
> *TTT for Sam's ...................
> *


X510


----------



## lowriv1972

Where has Regal been???


----------



## denchantedone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35peQyoAmLQ

Check this out. Keep watching don't get bored. It's the little planet video games. It has a lowrider level.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 28 2008, 11:46 AM~11995399
> *Where has Regal been???
> *


:wave: HEY WHATS UP BUDDY :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_was up homies hows everything and wayne its not a good time with them battieries just 2 let u know so u want me clown me about it _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2008, 09:19 AM~12004911
> *:wave: HEY WHATS UP BUDDY :wave:
> *


Where you been bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 29 2008, 06:06 PM~12009607
> *was up homies hows everything  and wayne  its not a good time with them battieries  just 2 let u know so u want me clown me about it
> *


Whats up Big Dawg?? How you been??


----------



## R0L0

good morning sams fam..............


----------



## R0L0




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 30 2008, 09:17 AM~12014668
> *Where you been bro?? :biggrin:
> *


HERE :cheesy: Should be livin' in the East Bay sometime in November :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2008, 11:26 PM~12022946
> *HERE  :cheesy:  Should be livin' in the East Bay sometime in November  :cheesy:
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!


----------



## FIJIRIDE

TTMFT!


----------



## PICAZZO

Hey Fellas I hope everyone can make it out December 13, 2008 to the Toy Drive that me and Locs are joining together to throw.....

We will have awards, prizes, raffles, Music, Santa Clause and his elf !!


And I am working with local artist to come out and support the cause


----------



## lowriv1972

Take it to the top!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2008, 11:18 AM~12039050
> *Take it to the top!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 2 2008, 11:52 AM~12039203
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIJIRIDE

TTMFT!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 2 2008, 08:29 PM~12042558
> *TTMFT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good lookin out Randy!!!


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 3 2008, 10:20 AM~12046373
> *Good lookin out Randy!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 2 2008, 12:07 PM~12039263
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 3 2008, 04:19 PM~12049866
> *:wave:  :wave: :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## denchantedone

Did this turn into the Sam's smile page??


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Nov 3 2008, 07:01 PM~12051407
> *Did this turn into the Sam's smile page??
> *


Sams always puts a smile on my face!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## denchantedone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 3 2008, 08:08 PM~12052102
> *Sams always puts a smile on my face!!! :biggrin:
> *



and another pound on your belly


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 6 2008, 10:18 AM~12080231
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 6 2008, 09:14 PM~12085843
> *Back to the top!!! :biggrin:
> *


Im getting worried about this topic!! Its been dead!!! :uh:


----------



## dropped81




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT ......


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2008, 08:26 AM~12104173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Regal is it safe to say we gonna have Del Toro pumps in that truck of funk :biggrin: *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 9 2008, 08:54 AM~12104300
> *Regal is it safe to say we gonna have Del Toro pumps in that truck of funk :biggrin:
> *


You know it !!! :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2008, 07:30 PM~12094522
> *
> *


What it dew Regal??? How you been bro?? You in the East Bay yet???


----------



## dropped81

WE ROLLED OUT THERE YESTERDAY AFTER LOW VINTAGE TOY DRIVE


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 9 2008, 03:59 PM~12106290
> *WE ROLLED OUT THERE YESTERDAY AFTER LOW VINTAGE TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now Im hungry!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 10 2008, 09:16 AM~12112276
> *now Im hungry!!
> *



WHEN R U NOT????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12114591
> *WHEN R U NOT????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man, you act like Im a fat ass or something!!! I can always go for a Sams Burger!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## locs_650

Sam's burger sounds great right about now ....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_who is headed out 2 the show sunday _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 3 2008, 07:08 PM~12052102
> *Sams always puts a smile on my face!!! :biggrin:
> *


_what up sorry it took me so long to say what up back i been busy wit this lil booger _


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 12 2008, 01:36 AM~12133062
> *what up sorry it took me so long to say what up back  i been busy wit this lil booger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 12 2008, 01:36 AM~12133062
> *what up sorry it took me so long to say what up back  i been busy wit this lil booger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awwww!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

Some old Pics!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 10:26 AM~12145092
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Just some memories!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2008, 09:45 AM~12144723
> *Some old Pics!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE SOME COOL PICS, SOME OF THE PEOPLE AND RIDES ARE NOT EVEN AROUND ANYMORE LIKE THE GREAT WOLF :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

I REMEMBER WHEN THIS CAR USE TO BE THERE AS WELL :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2008, 12:08 PM~12146201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER WHEN THIS CAR USE TO BE THERE AS WELL :0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

G-Body Rack for Sale..... 170.00 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

Hi Wayne!!!! Theres some memories!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2008, 05:52 PM~12149355
> *Hi Wayne!!!! Theres some memories!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sure is :0 everyone looks so young and half those cars i didnt even remember.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Low Creations C.C and Way of Life C.C
Invites you

Alright folks it’s on and cracking! We got a cool spot to kick back with no Hassles. Come and just enjoy a great get together and good food at: 

Nov. 15 2008
California Burgers
2941 Harbor St.
Pittsburg, Ca 94565
11am-6pm



This is the pre party to the Street Low Car Show on the following Sunday. So if 
You live close or far and feel like just hanging out with fellow riders this is the spot.


----------



## R0L0

nice pics Shane keep them coming........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972

3 Members: lowriv1972, MIKE66, cadillac4life

Damn, almost all of Enchanted is in here!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2008, 08:58 PM~12151414
> *3 Members: lowriv1972, MIKE66, cadillac4life
> 
> Damn, almost all of Enchanted is in here!!!!
> *


im here


----------



## MODHOPPER

Kool picz Shane :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

DAMM HOMIES WE GOTTA DO THIS AGAIN... WE SHOULD SET IT UP FOR THE NEXT COMING SEASON


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 3 2008, 06:16 PM~11773510
> *Alittle more info on our raffle......
> AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH CHARLIE AND WIRE WHEEL KING FAMILY.....
> 
> TICKETS WILL BE 20.00 FOR 1 OR 2 FOR 30.00 AND 15.00 FOR EACH TICKET THERE AFTER.........*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Nov 14 2008, 12:30 AM~12153620
> *Kool picz Shane  :thumbsup:
> *


When you bringin out a car again????


----------



## R0L0




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 14 2008, 01:26 AM~12153831
> *DAMM HOMIES WE GOTTA DO THIS AGAIN... WE SHOULD SET IT UP FOR THE NEXT COMING SEASON
> *


All it takes is people coming out!!!! We will be holding actual events there next year. Just got to get some stuff together!!


----------



## locs_650

Great pics Shane ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 14 2008, 10:37 AM~12156008
> *All it takes is people coming out!!!! We will be holding actual events there next year. Just got to get some stuff together!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*180 Battery Rack for a G-Body or Trade for a good 4 channel amp.......



2 pumps 8 batteries !!*


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 14 2008, 10:08 AM~12155663
> *When you bringin out a car again????
> *


When there's $700.00 pay outs


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Nov 14 2008, 08:50 PM~12161261
> *When there's $700.00 pay outs
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Its always about money for you!!! Hahaha


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2008, 08:24 PM~12150939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look you were Skinny!!! :0 I can say that, Ive been fat for a long time!!!! Hahahahah


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 14 2008, 10:37 AM~12156008
> *All it takes is people coming out!!!! We will be holding actual events there next year. Just got to get some stuff together!!
> *


well last time i remember we took like 4 hopers from our club, we are down, and they will be more next season.. we down lets just get it together maine.. even if theres no money involved we tryin to bring it back just like thee ol dayz..

it be nice to see it crackin again.. we should take turns in certain citys so that no one will fell left out


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 15 2008, 12:06 AM~12162963
> *well last time i remember we took like 4 hopers from our club, we are down, and they will be more next season.. we down lets just get it together maine.. even if theres no money involved we tryin to bring it back just like thee ol dayz..
> 
> it be nice to see it crackin again.. we should take turns in certain citys so that no one will fell left out
> *


Perfect!!!! Thats what i like to hear!!! I know Tim is always down to hop for a Burger and fries!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 15 2008, 12:21 AM~12163061
> *Perfect!!!! Thats what i like to hear!!! I know Tim is always down to hop for a Burger and fries!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Of course Tim's down to hop for burgers and fries thats way better than cup of soups at home..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

its a nice day, whos going to sams tonight?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 15 2008, 04:08 PM~12166350
> *its a nice day, whos going to sams tonight?
> *


As much as i hate to say it, i wont be out tonite!!! :uh: I need to charge the batteries still. And I am having a night with TJ!!! We havent really had much time together.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

Okay Sams Fam... I have a question that needs opinions...

My Pops is looking to invest money so he figures why not buy a house and have me rent it from him, I told him I need to be in the East Bay with the Lowrider homies :biggrin: so we found a house off Hesperian that we both really like...

The Offer went through and the house is due for inspection on Wednesday, My issue is this... My Dad went around and attempted to speak to a couple of neighbors to get opinions on the street and residence, Well he went to the house next door and there was no answer, then he went to the other house 3 houses away since an older white dude was working on his Van... My dad asked him what he thought about living in in the area and how the crime rate was, the guy then responded by saying "why dont you move in here and find out?" so my dad again attempts to ask him so is it a pretty nice street? the guy says "your Mexican how many people would be living in the house because everytime a Mexican Family moves in they always bring allot of people with them" So my dad thanks the guy for his time and walks back towards the house we are closing the deal with... Then the next door neighbor that didn't answer the door the 1st time walks out (older black man) he says how can I help you? then my dad asked the guy the same question and he says "then area is really nice I dont have any issues here except for my racist neighbor who always has comments, but I ignore him and I have had him arrested 2 times before so he knows to keep the name calling down when it comes to me... the guy then yells out "Damn ****** why dont you trim the damn bush then we wouldnt have no damn problem" I get highly upset and begin to walk towards the guy, but my family asked me to leave it alone so I did... My question is what would you guys suggest? Should I continue to look around although we really like the house, or should we stick to that house and risk the possibility of me going to jail for beating dude's ass? :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 09:34 AM~12179268
> *Okay Sams Fam... I have a question that needs opinions...
> 
> My Pops is looking to invest money so he figures why not buy a house and have me rent it from him, I told him I need to be in the East Bay with the Lowrider homies  :biggrin:  so we found a house off Hesperian that we both really like...
> 
> The Offer went through and the house is due for inspection on Wednesday, My issue is this... My Dad went around and attempted to speak to a couple of neighbors to get opinions on the street and residence, Well he went to the house next door and there was no answer, then he went to the other house 3 houses away since an older white dude was working on his Van... My dad asked him what he thought about living in in the area and how the crime rate was, the guy then responded by saying "why dont you move in here and find out?" so my dad again attempts to ask him so is it a pretty nice street? the guy says "your Mexican how many people would be living in the house because everytime a Mexican Family moves in they always bring allot of people with them" So my dad thanks the guy for his time and walks back towards the house we are closing the deal with... Then the next door neighbor that didn't answer the door the 1st time walks out (older black man) he says how can I help you? then my dad asked the guy the same question and he says "then area is really nice I dont have any issues here except for my racist neighbor who always has comments, but I ignore him and I have had him arrested 2 times before so he knows to keep the name calling down when it comes to me... the guy then yells out "Damn ****** why dont you trim the damn bush then we wouldnt have no damn problem" I get highly upset and begin to walk towards the guy, but my family asked me to leave it alone so I did... My question is what would you guys suggest? Should I continue to look around although we really like the house, or should we stick to that house and risk the possibility of me going to jail for beating dude's ass? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats pretty fucked up!! I would look aroundmore, but then there is a part of me that would say fuck that, why would I let anyone make me change the way I live my life!!!! I say fuck it, move in and just go ab out your business.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2008, 10:28 AM~12179676
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thats pretty fucked up!! I would look aroundmore, but then there is a part of me that would say fuck that, why would I let anyone make me change the way I live my life!!!! I say fuck it, move in and just go ab out your business.
> *


Yeah thats the response I am getting the most...


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2008, 10:28 AM~12179676
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thats pretty fucked up!! I would look aroundmore, but then there is a part of me that would say fuck that, why would I let anyone make me change the way I live my life!!!! I say fuck it, move in and just go ab out your business.
> *


 YUP F.T.P




HEY EDDIE, I DONT LIVE THERE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 17 2008, 10:31 AM~12179713
> *YUP F.T.P
> HEY EDDIE, I DONT LIVE THERE
> *


  Where with the Racist dude?


----------



## PICAZZO

I already told my Old Lady that if We get the house were going to have a "little Friend"  Oh and some Dobermen :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 10:32 AM~12179721
> * Where with the Racist dude?
> *


I MENT I DONT LIVE THERE, 








SO I CAN GO AND WOOP HIS ASS FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 10:32 AM~12179721
> * Where with the Racist dude?
> *


I truly believe that everyone is racist in thier own ways. I am racist agains Ignorant people, white, brown, black any color or creed!! Actions speak louder than words. The white guy is a good example, he is an ignorant puke!!!!! It makes me mad that a white guy acts like that twords people he doesnt know. And in no terms should he ever call some one that!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2008, 10:35 AM~12179760
> *I truly believe that everyone is racist in thier own ways. I am racist agains Ignorant people, white, brown, black any color or creed!! Actions speak louder than words. The white guy is a good example, he is an ignorant puke!!!!! It makes me mad that a white guy acts like that twords people he doesnt know. And in no terms should he ever call some one that!!!
> *


I agree, I mean every nationality has its goods and bads, I don't judge anyone based on their nationality or color, it is once you get to know the individual that you can base an opinion, but to me its like we just looked at the house and that is the kind of response we are getting, imagine once we are moved in, and I dont have much of a threshold for that shit, I wish I could just walk away, but I would probably talk shit back and who knows what follows, but we like the house, its next to the 92 freeway and everything so location compared to other houses we look at in the Meekland Area I would preffer this spot 10x more...


----------



## og flip from frisco

Buy it Eddy, Fuck that dude. Live your quality of life you would like to live.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 08:34 AM~12179268
> *Okay Sams Fam... I have a question that needs opinions...
> 
> My Pops is looking to invest money so he figures why not buy a house and have me rent it from him, I told him I need to be in the East Bay with the Lowrider homies  :biggrin:  so we found a house off Hesperian that we both really like...
> 
> The Offer went through and the house is due for inspection on Wednesday, My issue is this... My Dad went around and attempted to speak to a couple of neighbors to get opinions on the street and residence, Well he went to the house next door and there was no answer, then he went to the other house 3 houses away since an older white dude was working on his Van... My dad asked him what he thought about living in in the area and how the crime rate was, the guy then responded by saying "why dont you move in here and find out?" so my dad again attempts to ask him so is it a pretty nice street? the guy says "your Mexican how many people would be living in the house because everytime a Mexican Family moves in they always bring allot of people with them" So my dad thanks the guy for his time and walks back towards the house we are closing the deal with... Then the next door neighbor that didn't answer the door the 1st time walks out (older black man) he says how can I help you? then my dad asked the guy the same question and he says "then area is really nice I dont have any issues here except for my racist neighbor who always has comments, but I ignore him and I have had him arrested 2 times before so he knows to keep the name calling down when it comes to me... the guy then yells out "Damn ****** why dont you trim the damn bush then we wouldnt have no damn problem" I get highly upset and begin to walk towards the guy, but my family asked me to leave it alone so I did... My question is what would you guys suggest? Should I continue to look around although we really like the house, or should we stick to that house and risk the possibility of me going to jail for beating dude's ass? :dunno:
> *


 _eddie how bout u rent that house 2 me for a week maybe i can teach him 2 respect his *****'s i mean neighbors _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 17 2008, 07:15 PM~12185621
> *eddie how bout u rent that house 2 me for a week  maybe i can teach him 2 respect  his *****'s  i mean neighbors on the real get that house and invite all of us over for a house warming party  and when he get out of line and a whole unity of riders black,white,pacific islander, latino , american indians , and any other race i forgot  tells him to go fuck his self maybe  he will realize  what dumb ass he is
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2008, 09:28 AM~12179676
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thats pretty fucked up!! I would look aroundmore, but then there is a part of me that would say fuck that, why would I let anyone make me change the way I live my life!!!! I say fuck it, move in and just go ab out your business.
> *


X1000000000000000


----------



## R0L0

MY 2 YEAR OLD PIMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 08:53 AM~12190037
> *MY 2 YEAR OLD PIMP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_pimpin aint pimpin aint easy maine lol _


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 18 2008, 09:02 AM~12190155
> *pimpin aint pimpin aint easy maine lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 17 2008, 11:34 AM~12179752
> *I MENT I DONT LIVE THERE,
> SO I CAN GO AND WOOP HIS ASS FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


Here we go again another internet gangster


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 17 2008, 08:15 PM~12185621
> *eddie how bout u rent that house 2 me for a week  maybe i can teach him 2 respect  his *****'s  i mean neighbors
> *


It has a garage studio, so no garage  But if there is ever a reason you wanna crash at my pad the door is always open  

Imma have a multicultural party when I get settled in :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 10:33 AM~12179741
> *I already told my Old Lady that if We get the house were going to have a "little Friend"    Oh and some Dobermen  :cheesy:
> *


just talk shit until he swings first then beat that ass make sure you have a witness though like your other neighbor :0


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Nov 15 2008, 12:21 PM~12165506
> *Of course Tim's down to hop for burgers and fries thats way better than cup of soups at home..
> *


Kick down some triple b steaks this way!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 18 2008, 07:29 PM~12195592
> *just talk shit until he swings first then beat that ass make sure you have a witness though like your other neighbor :0
> *


Or we can have a hop contest infront of the house :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

*ALSO I JUST SPOKE WITH MARK... AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL ALSO BE THERE *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 11:34 AM~12179268
> *Okay Sams Fam... I have a question that needs opinions...
> 
> My Pops is looking to invest money so he figures why not buy a house and have me rent it from him, I told him I need to be in the East Bay with the Lowrider homies  :biggrin:  so we found a house off Hesperian that we both really like...
> 
> The Offer went through and the house is due for inspection on Wednesday, My issue is this... My Dad went around and attempted to speak to a couple of neighbors to get opinions on the street and residence, Well he went to the house next door and there was no answer, then he went to the other house 3 houses away since an older white dude was working on his Van... My dad asked him what he thought about living in in the area and how the crime rate was, the guy then responded by saying "why dont you move in here and find out?" so my dad again attempts to ask him so is it a pretty nice street? the guy says "your Mexican how many people would be living in the house because everytime a Mexican Family moves in they always bring allot of people with them" So my dad thanks the guy for his time and walks back towards the house we are closing the deal with... Then the next door neighbor that didn't answer the door the 1st time walks out (older black man) he says how can I help you? then my dad asked the guy the same question and he says "then area is really nice I dont have any issues here except for my racist neighbor who always has comments, but I ignore him and I have had him arrested 2 times before so he knows to keep the name calling down when it comes to me... the guy then yells out "Damn ****** why dont you trim the damn bush then we wouldnt have no damn problem" I get highly upset and begin to walk towards the guy, but my family asked me to leave it alone so I did... My question is what would you guys suggest? Should I continue to look around although we really like the house, or should we stick to that house and risk the possibility of me going to jail for beating dude's ass? :dunno:
> *


buying a house is not like shopping for cars..if u signed papers u cant walk away unless there is conditions that where not disclosed.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2008, 12:38 PM~12179793
> *I agree, I mean every nationality has its goods and bads, I don't judge anyone based on their nationality or color, it is once you get to know the individual that you can base an opinion, but to me its like we just looked at the house and that is the kind of response we are getting, imagine once we are moved in, and I dont have much of a threshold for that shit, I wish I could just walk away, but I would probably talk shit back and who knows what follows, but we like the house, its next to the 92 freeway and everything so location compared to other houses we look at in the Meekland Area I would preffer this spot 10x more...
> *


oh shit ur in the hood..my brother in law lives out there and we done heard gun shots, crack heads ..i mean dam its bad..houses are dirt cheap out there..i was looking into buying some duplex"s a while back out there, just didnt want to deal with low rent equals people who dont take care of ur shit..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 15 2008, 06:44 PM~12166545
> *As much as i hate to say it, i wont be out tonite!!!  :uh: I need to charge the batteries still. And I am having a night with TJ!!! We havent really had much time together.
> *



theres an old saying for this.


POWER OF THE PUSSY..


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 18 2008, 10:41 AM~12190534
> *Here we go again another internet gangster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yupyup, what set you claim? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 20 2008, 09:35 AM~12209823
> *yupyup,    what set you claim? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 19 2008, 08:31 PM~12206702
> *oh shit ur in the hood..my brother in law lives out there and we done heard gun shots, crack heads ..i mean dam its bad..houses are dirt cheap out there..i was looking into buying some duplex"s a while back out there, just didnt want to deal with low rent equals people who dont take care of ur shit..
> *


hey i live near there!! :angry: :0 whats wrong with the hood.... :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 20 2008, 08:35 PM~12216457
> *hey i live near there!! :angry:  :0  whats wrong with the hood.... :biggrin:
> *


whats up wayne how you doin :wave:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Good morning Sams Fam!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

OK HERE ARE TEH HOP RULES, THEY ARE THE SAME AS THE STREET LOW SHOW.

DOUBLE PUMP - 40"
SINGLE PUMP - 36"

CARS MUST LOOK LIKE CARS!! YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!

I ALSO TALKED TO ONE OF THE SPONSORS, I HAVE $250 IN THE POT SO FAR, I WILL GUARANTEE THAT THERE IS AT LEAST $500!! $250 A CLASS.


----------



## Psta




----------



## PICAZZO

EastBay Here I come !!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 21 2008, 02:53 PM~12223017
> *EastBay Here I come !!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 When you movin in??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 21 2008, 01:53 PM~12223017
> *EastBay Here I come !!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 CONGRATS HOMIE... WHEN DO YOU MOVE IN????


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 19 2008, 12:39 PM~12201784
> *Or we can have a hop contest infront of the house :biggrin:
> *



CONGRADS ON YOUR HOME HOMIE YOU HAVE TO HAVE A LAYITLOW HOUSE WARMING PARTY I'LL PERSONAL PARK ON HIS GRASS WITH MY HOPPER AND HIT THE SWITCHES ON HIS PUNK ASS GRASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Nov 21 2008, 03:00 PM~12223082-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 When you movin in??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOMETIME IN DECEMBER BEFORE X-MAS I HOPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 03:02 PM~12223101
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 CONGRATS HOMIE... WHEN DO YOU MOVE IN????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: GRACIAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 06:50 PM~12224886
> *CONGRADS ON YOUR HOME HOMIE YOU HAVE TO HAVE A LAYITLOW HOUSE WARMING PARTY I'LL PERSONAL PARK ON HIS GRASS WITH MY HOPPER AND HIT THE SWITCHES ON HIS PUNK ASS GRASS :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustler on the go_@Nov 21 2008, 08:00 PM~12225401
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


I WILL HAVE A SAM'S HOUSEWARMING PARTY WHEN I GET SETTLED IN :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2008, 12:35 AM~12228014
> *SOMETIME IN DECEMBER BEFORE X-MAS I HOPE
> :thumbsup: GRACIAS
> :thumbsup:
> :wave:
> I WILL HAVE A SAM'S HOUSEWARMING PARTY WHEN I GET SETTLED IN :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

_just when u though ur son was the only pimp baby lethal had to do his thang (the other gurl fainted) _


----------



## lethalsdaname

_what yall know bout them lethal lows _


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2008, 01:35 AM~12228014
> *SOMETIME IN DECEMBER BEFORE X-MAS I HOPE
> :thumbsup: GRACIAS
> :thumbsup:
> :wave:
> I WILL HAVE A SAM'S HOUSEWARMING PARTY WHEN I GET SETTLED IN :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 22 2008, 09:26 AM~12228972
> *just when u though ur son was the only pimp baby lethal had to do his thang (the other gurl fainted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A real pimp baby would have that titty out and suckin on it!!!!! :0 :0 You know I hahve to screw with you Lee!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 20 2008, 10:04 PM~12217504
> *whats up wayne how you doin :wave:
> *


whats up, still got the monte?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 22 2008, 10:45 AM~12229702
> *whats up, still got the monte?
> *


yeah i just got my pump and batterys for it i got my first adex to :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 21 2008, 01:53 PM~12223017
> *EastBay Here I come !!!!!
> *


Eastbay Regal :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

Good Morning Sams Fam!!


----------



## lowriv1972

tO THE TOP!


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 22 2008, 09:20 AM~12229239
> *A real pimp baby would have that titty out and suckin on it!!!!! :0  :0 You know I hahve to screw with you Lee!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_man shane u lucky his mom dont get on here cus she would shank yo ass for sayin that then her ass for holding him then my ass for letting her even touch him_


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 25 2008, 08:26 AM~12252383
> *man shane u lucky his mom dont get on here  cus  she would shank yo ass for sayin that  then her ass for holding him  then my ass for letting her even touch him
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 My bad homie, I was just talkin shit. No Disrespect meant bro!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

lee whats up with the optimas?!? yellow, blue, red, green, purple, anything???? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 25 2008, 04:12 PM~12256270
> *lee whats up with the optimas?!? yellow, blue, red, green, purple, anything???? :dunno:
> *


:wave:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 19 2006, 12:21 AM~4655299
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=429213]
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

Sup Sam's Family :wave: Bay Area Bosses and Blvd Kings would like to see you guys attend our ToY Drive event at a little night club in Daly City, Lets make this happen Lowrider style, I have already gotten permission from the Club owner to reserve parking for those wishing to bring their cars !!! We have a strict policy with this event being that it is a toy drive !!!









*
LETS PARTY EVERYONE !!!*


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 25 2008, 11:38 AM~12254012
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 My bad homie, I was just talkin shit. No Disrespect meant bro!!!!
> *


whats up bro how are you


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 26 2008, 02:23 AM~12261738
> *whats up bro how are you
> *


Just gettin ready for our toy drive!! Your gonna make it, right??? How have you been?? Hows the car commin?


----------



## eastbay68

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 25 2008, 06:04 PM~12257922
> *:wave:
> *


_its funny u asked cus we just heard back from dude a couple days ago give me a couple day to talk to him _


----------



## lowriv1972

Take it to the top. No one has been in here?? :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

passed by a little while ago it was dead


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 29 2008, 07:36 PM~12291002
> *passed by a little while ago it was dead
> *


next weekend will be good


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12293002
> *next weekend will be good
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 30 2008, 01:05 AM~12293002
> *next weekend will be good
> *


:dunno: Why because I will be living 1.4 miles away :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12293947
> *:dunno: Why because I will be living 1.4 miles away  :biggrin:
> *


That too bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12293947
> *:dunno: Why because I will be living 1.4 miles away  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

I see you Regal King :scrutinize: :scrutinize: How have u been??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2008, 12:26 PM~12294534
> *I see you Regal King :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  How have u been??
> *


Pretty Good Bro, how bout you?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 30 2008, 12:32 PM~12294563
> *Pretty Good Bro, how bout you?
> *


doing good.


----------



## lowriv1972

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853



















*ALSO I JUST SPOKE WITH MARK... AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL ALSO BE THERE * 


There will be hop with cash prizes!! Hop to start at 7pm!!! Come on out and enjoy the day in the East Bay!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12293002
> *next weekend will be good
> *


whats next weekend


----------



## dropped81

never mind just figured it out


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


Hope that the entire Sam's Family can join us for our two events..*

*
December 11, 2008 *


Long's Drugs Parking Lot
186 El Camino Real 
South San Francisco Ca 94080

Come Join us for our 2nd annual ToY Drive.
This Event is sponsored by Monster Energy Drinks, The Red Zone, Toys for Tots, Sean G Productions, 49ers Cheerleaders, 1st and 10 Entertainment, Picazzo Ent and of Course the BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS Car Clubs...

We will have trophies, Snacks, Music, Santa clause, FREE Monster Energy Drinks, Competitions, Many cars on display, live preformances and raffles every 30 minutes !!
This is an event you do not want to miss with radio station coverage and photographers coverage !!!
*

***** COME ON EVERYONE SUPPORT THE WESTBAY TOY DRIVES TOO ******


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 1 2008, 05:08 PM~12305024
> *Back to the top!!
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*
Hope that the entire Sam's Family can join us for our two events..*

*
December 11, 2008 *


Long's Drugs Parking Lot
186 El Camino Real 
South San Francisco Ca 94080

Come Join us for our 2nd annual ToY Drive.
This Event is sponsored by Monster Energy Drinks, The Red Zone, Toys for Tots, Sean G Productions, 49ers Cheerleaders, 1st and 10 Entertainment, Picazzo Ent and of Course the BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS Car Clubs...

We will have trophies, Snacks, Music, Santa clause, FREE Monster Energy Drinks, Competitions, Many cars on display, live preformances and raffles every 30 minutes !!
This is an event you do not want to miss with radio station coverage and photographers coverage !!!
*

***** COME ON EVERYONE SUPPORT THE WESTBAY TOY DRIVES TOO ******


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

SEE EVERYONE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTMFT!


----------



## lowriv1972

2 more days!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 2 2008, 08:36 PM~12318288
> *SEE EVERYONE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2008, 11:30 AM~12334513
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 2 2008, 07:36 PM~12318288
> *SEE EVERYONE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2008, 07:42 PM~12348957
> *
> *


*Wayne so far who's hopping*


----------



## dropped81

damn i got lucky i just got m car put together so ill be out there


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just got home its packed out there! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 6 2008, 05:53 PM~12355076
> *just got home its packed out there! :biggrin:
> *



any video for people that couldn't make it :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

WOW ENCHANTED CREATION REALLY CAME THROUGH WITH THIS EVENT !!!
:thumbsup: I JUST WANT TO THANK THE ENTIRE E.C. CAR CLUB FOR THROWING THIS EVENT AND OF COURSE SAM FOR ALLOWING US TO HOLD EVENTS LIKE THIS ON HIS PROPERTY !! I HAD A GOOD TIME AND ONLY HAD TO TRAVEL 5 MINUTES FROM WHERE I WAS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 7 2008, 08:29 AM~12358942
> *WOW ENCHANTED CREATION REALLY CAME THROUGH WITH THIS EVENT !!!
> :thumbsup: I JUST WANT TO THANK THE ENTIRE E.C. CAR CLUB FOR THROWING THIS EVENT AND OF COURSE SAM FOR ALLOWING US TO HOLD EVENTS LIKE THIS ON HIS PROPERTY !! I HAD A GOOD TIME AND ONLY HAD TO TRAVEL 5 MINUTES FROM WHERE I WAS  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro for coming out and supporting our event!!! Glad to hear you had a good time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 10:13 AM~12359339
> *Thanks bro for coming out and supporting our event!!! Glad to hear you had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


great job on the event once again Shane. If you get a chance to ask your tech about those issues with my bike id appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 7 2008, 11:25 AM~12359705
> *great job on the event once again Shane. If you get a chance to ask your tech about those issues with my bike id appreciate it.  :thumbsup:
> *


Got a note right here to talk to him tomorrow!!! Thanks again for doing your thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 11:32 AM~12359740
> *Got a note right here to talk to him tomorrow!!! Thanks again for doing your thang!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks and anytime


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 7 2008, 11:32 AM~12359746
> *thanks and anytime
> *


Well get ready, Im already talking to one of the sponsors from last night, he wants to do a $1500 hop this coming year, still need to work out the details. Sam wants to get some compition from out of town out here!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 01:36 PM~12359763
> *Well get ready, Im already talking to one of the sponsors from last night, he wants to do a $1500 hop this coming year, still need to work out the details. Sam wants to get some compition from out of town out here!!!!
> *


to do that shane u got to put up some good cash..get some la folks up here..how about a small event as same where u can collect some cash from people to put in a hop..theres got to be something..maybe BIG BOY TRANSPORTING AND TOWING will sponsor ..hit me up.. buessness been good lately


----------



## FIJIRIDE

HOLY SH!T!!! We are at 500!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 7 2008, 05:53 PM~12361787
> *to do that shane u got to put up some good cash..get some la folks up here..how about a small event as same where u can collect some cash from people to put in a hop..theres got to be something..maybe BIG BOY TRANSPORTING AND TOWING will sponsor ..hit me up.. buessness been good lately
> *


Thats what I like to hear!!!!! Ill hit you up!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2008, 11:05 PM~12357539
> *any video for people that couldn't make it :biggrin:
> *


I`ll post `em up bro....my computers hella slow for some reason.....I`m still up loading them up to my hard drive! Two of the videos didnt come out that good! :angry: It was my ladies first time filming! She`ll learn....


----------



## PICAZZO

I want to participate in the promotion for this event, if you guys would like I have the flyers covered for this event !!! :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> I`ll post `em up bro....my computers hella slow for some reason.....I`m still up loading them up to my hard drive!  Two of the videos didnt come out that good!  :angry: It was my ladies first time filming! She`ll learn....
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

saturday was a good day


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 8 2008, 07:38 PM~12372957
> *:thumbsup:
> *


_Here are some....I still have to upload JR`s Box Chev, Jacob hopping the Big Body & Jen hopping the 63!_


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Here are some....I still have to upload JR`s Box Chev,  Jacob hopping the Big Body & Jen hopping the 63!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 8 2008, 08:10 PM~12373385
> *saturday was a good day
> *


x510 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO"

All the hoods of San Mateo are getting together to promote unity and strength in a positive way and give back to our community from wich we took from in our past! On Saturday December 20th, 2008 from 12pm to 5pm we will be throwing a toy drive for the Samaritan House @ Ryders Park in San Mateo! Everyones welcome with a toy or donation! Bring your families and friends for which we will be having:</span>[/i]

_<span style=\'color:red\'>*Food - All kinds
*Drinks - non-alcholic
*Games - all kinds
*Jumpers - for the kids
*Raffles - Tattoos and much more!
*Live perfomances By:_

DJ NINO

*Cuddie Cut aka The Mouth Piece*








*Menace aka Mateo Net aka Neto*








*Mr. Kee*









News crew might stop by!

*Cars, Bikes, Trucks on display....Please stop by to join us in this positive event!

No Colors No atitudes No alcohol No Drugs No Bullshit = No admitance

Spread the word! Let everyone know! Thanks....

When:
Saturday December 20th, 2008
12pm to 5 pm

Location:
Ryder Park
1625 E 3rd Ave
San Mateo Ca, 94401
Right off of US HWY 101*


----------



## Eddie-Money

<div class='quotemain'>KICK ASS VIDEO'S OSO


----------



## PICAZZO

TO THOSE THAT CANT MAKE IT OUT ON SATURDAY, COME AND HANG OUT WITH US ON THURSDAY EVEN IF ITS FOR A LITTLE WHILE... FOR A GOOD CAUSE !!! ITS FREE WITH AN UNWRAPPED TOY... OR 10 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR... FREE FOOD, LOWRIDERS, CALI SWANGIN PLAYING ON THE PROJECTION SCREEN... FREE PRIZES AND RAFFLES LIVE MUSIC !!!












COME SUPPORT EVERYONE !! ITS A LITTLE TWIST TO YOUR REGULAR EVENTS...

    :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 9 2008, 08:31 PM~12384466
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> KICK ASS VIDEO'S OSO
> *


Thanks bro....very much appreciated!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*Hey my bad about this video on the bottom! My lady was filming this on and hit the wrong botton! Sorry!*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*This is the second time Jen hopped the trey! I took over and it came out a lil better!*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_*Here you go Jimmy....without the music bro!*_


----------



## himbone

> _*Here you go Jimmy....without the music bro!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

What's going on Sam's Fam.......


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

wHATS UP SAMS FAM??


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTT!


----------



## lowriv1972

> TTT!
> [/b]


pm me the rest of the pics in you Avi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 12 2008, 04:55 PM~12414888
> *pm me the rest of the pics in you Avi!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: Ok.....but photobucket wont support my images! PM me your e-mail address and I`ll send all the goodies there!


----------



## eastbay_drop

> thanks for postin the video! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingtom

Sams ass kept telling me to come through on a hop night, this was the first time i did, and now you all got me wanting to come play which you all.. Time to get a new whipp!!..:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> thanks for postin the video! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem bro!
Click to expand...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by kingtom_@Dec 12 2008, 07:32 PM~12416212
> *Sams ass kept telling me to come through on a hop night, this was the first time i did, and now you all got me wanting to come play which you all.. Time to get a new whipp!!..:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Next year we will be doing some good things!!!


----------



## dropped81

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 15 2008, 02:28 AM~12432410
> *ttt
> *


you got the monte lifted? post pics sammy!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 15 2008, 08:46 AM~12433832
> *you got the monte lifted? post pics sammy!
> *


ill take a few :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

IT LOCKS UP HIGHER IN THE BACK BUT THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS I GOT FROM RS ARE ALL BROKEN


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 15 2008, 06:24 PM~12437162
> *IT LOCKS UP HIGHER IN THE BACK BUT THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS I GOT FROM RS ARE ALL BROKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


come along way from what it was when u bought it  little by little homie


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 16 2008, 01:12 PM~12446713
> *come along way from what it was when u bought it   little by little homie
> *


hell yeah but i didnt get it painted or get the lifts done i got it back like that all i did so far is the pumps and batterys but im gonna change the motor this month and next month do the interior and my homies gonna airbrush patterns on the roof so itll be done soon just not gonna rush it


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 16 2008, 04:31 PM~12446893
> *hell yeah but i didnt get it painted or get the lifts done i got it back like that all i did so far is the pumps and batterys but im gonna change the motor this month and next month do the interior and my homies gonna airbrush patterns on the roof so itll be done soon just not gonna rush it
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 17 2008, 05:59 AM~12453374
> *
> 
> *


Whats up bro?? How you been??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 15 2008, 04:24 PM~12437162
> *IT LOCKS UP HIGHER IN THE BACK BUT THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS I GOT FROM RS ARE ALL BROKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should have given us a call for some heavy duty trailing arms :biggrin: Is this the monte that was for sale on craigslist a while back?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2008, 10:18 AM~12455278
> *Should have given us a call for some heavy duty trailing arms :biggrin:  Is this the monte that was for sale on craigslist a while back?
> *


i think i put it up once but not getting rid of it anymore


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Who's ridin out to Sams this Saturday?? We will be out there!!


----------



## R0L0




----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 18 2008, 12:11 PM~12466066
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 18 2008, 05:36 PM~12468780
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

I am looking for a female min pin puppy, if anyone knows someone selling min pin puppies let me know thanks


----------



## himbone

i should have some american bulldog pups in feb


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2008, 04:30 PM~12478081
> *i should have some american bulldog pups in feb
> *


:0 How much?


----------



## PICAZZO

I have a pair of 12"s Orion Subs want 150 for the pair...

If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

I have a set of 13x7's just like these, still in the boxes.... but their Red....
trying to sell them


----------



## dropped81

what does everyone think about me painting underneath the car red
give me some opinions please


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 22 2008, 02:19 PM~12499568
> *what does everyone think about me painting underneath the car red
> give me some opinions please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If it aint chrome, black it out!!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2008, 08:49 AM~12488935
> *:0 How much?
> *


1000 w/papers dad is 135 mom is 85-90. my female but a different male


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 22 2008, 10:19 PM~12504388
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 22 2008, 01:31 PM~12499640
> *If it aint chrome, black it out!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 23 2008, 07:23 PM~12511962
> *x2
> *


X100


----------



## dropped81

TOO LATE :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ajthewirewheelking




----------



## R0L0




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FAMILY!!!! *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## lethalsdaname

_mr lethal do it in antioch _


----------



## dropped81

whats everyone think of the newest addition to the family


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 25 2008, 09:09 PM~12527621
> *mr lethal do it in antioch
> 
> 
> *


I got a song I need you to get on for a project I am going to be working on !!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12528947
> *whats everyone think of the newest addition to the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## eastbay_drop

what car did you trade this for?



> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 26 2008, 02:04 AM~12528947
> *whats everyone think of the newest addition to the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 26 2008, 03:22 PM~12531625
> *what car did you trade this for?
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 26 2008, 02:22 PM~12531625
> *what car did you trade this for?
> *


THE MONTE 

















JOKE I BOUGHT IT FOR 1500


----------



## dropped81

heres my evidence :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

these are like the wheels I am selling, still in a box all of them !!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2008, 12:01 PM~12536901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are like the wheels I am selling, still in a box all of them !!!
> *


whats the price


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 26 2008, 04:41 PM~12532027
> *heres my evidence :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro you could start a club with all the cars you have


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 02:23 PM~12537605
> *whats the price
> *


Best Offer


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 01:24 PM~12537618
> *dam bro you could start a club with all the cars you have
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ok the caddy is not mine no more itsmy homies now  i still have my lincoln and monte tho and there not going nowhere


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2008, 11:01 AM~12536901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are like the wheels I am selling, still in a box all of them !!!
> *


god damn these are clean ima try to get it from you soon


----------



## dropped81

I GOT SOME 13S I WANNA TRADE THEM FOR SOME 14S


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 28 2008, 01:14 AM~12541511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ok the caddy is not mine no more itsmy homies now   i still have my lincoln and monte tho and there not going nowhere
> *



i was about to say dam u is the club homie and need members to drive ur rides..


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 28 2008, 11:27 AM~12543673
> *i was about to say dam u is the club homie and need members to drive ur rides..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Sams Fam!!!


----------



## locs_650

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 30 2008, 12:02 PM~12560642
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Man, this toic is dead now!! I wonder what happened??? We should have been over a thousand pages.


----------



## CE 707

happy new years


----------



## wimone

HAPPU NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!! SEE YA IN 2009!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 31 2008, 07:52 AM~12568261
> *HAPPU NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!! SEE YA IN 2009!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy New Year To You Too Wim!!!! :biggrin: Shits lookin good bro!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 30 2008, 03:15 PM~12562051
> *Man, this toic is dead now!! I wonder what happened??? We should have been over a thousand pages.
> *


We have been adding pages to our club topics i guess .... we should see if Regal King will do a photo shoot with the cars at Sam's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 31 2008, 11:10 AM~12569701
> *We have been adding pages to our club topics i guess .... we should see if Regal King will do a photo shoot with the cars at Sam's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good to me!!! My car will be down, but I will be there for sure!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Dec 31 2008, 11:10 AM~12569701-->
> 
> 
> 
> We have been adding pages to our club topics i guess .... we should see if Regal King will do a photo shoot with the cars at Sam's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Dec 31 2008, 11:47 AM~12569951
> *Sounds good to me!!! My car will be down, but I will be there for sure!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS ONE OF MY PLANS FOR 09' LETS DO IT !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## puertorican65

Happy new year


----------



## 925eastbayrider

TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Elwood

Happy New Year


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## Elwood

:buttkick:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

props 2 tim and jen in la


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 30 2008, 03:15 PM~12562051
> *Man, this toic is dead now!! I wonder what happened??? We should have been over a thousand pages.
> *


i could come in this topic more, im pretty sure that would increase the page count with the shit talkers :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lethalsdaname

_a message from lethal lows _


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just got back from majestics and they have for the first time ever a queen of the year :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2009, 11:02 AM~12592969
> *just got back from majestics  and they have for the first time ever a queen of the year :biggrin:
> *


you guys beat big eds elco


----------



## Elwood

Whats up Shane Holidays are gone now when can we hook up for some striping? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 3 2009, 01:40 PM~12593797
> *Whats up Shane Holidays are gone now when can we hook up for some striping? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: How bout next week I come out and we can look at the car and get some ideas?? You still got my #?? Hit me up!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 3 2009, 12:40 PM~12593797
> *Whats up Shane Holidays are gone now when can we hook up for some striping? :biggrin:
> *


whats good with those trailing arms bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 3 2009, 03:10 PM~12594715
> *:biggrin:  How bout next week I come out and we can look at the car and get some ideas?? You still got my #?? Hit me up!!!
> *


i got money for you bro :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 3 2009, 05:16 PM~12595634
> *i got money for you bro  :biggrin:
> *


whats up rolo how are things going? :happysad:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12595634
> *i got money for you bro  :biggrin:
> *


ill get at you!!


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 3 2009, 05:10 PM~12594715
> *:biggrin:  How bout next week I come out and we can look at the car and get some ideas?? You still got my #?? Hit me up!!!
> *


sounds good hit you up on friday


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 3 2009, 06:21 PM~12595160
> *whats good with those trailing arms bro
> *


Im finaly going back to work tomorrow ill hit you up and let you know what time ill b there


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 4 2009, 12:06 PM~12601968
> *Im finaly going back to work tomorrow ill hit you up and let you know what time ill b there
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 4 2009, 01:04 PM~12601955
> *sounds good hit you up on friday
> *


Cool!! I slide through friday nite! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Elwood

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2009, 11:02 AM~12592969
> *just got back from majestics  and they have for the first time ever a queen of the year :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah bro! Congradulations to you & Jen! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2009, 11:02 AM~12592969
> *just got back from majestics  and they have for the first time ever a queen of the year :biggrin:
> *


Congrats bro ....


----------



## lethalsdaname

_LOCATION / 777 Elmira Rd Vacaville ca 707 451-6140 _


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 7 2009, 09:23 PM~12638599
> *LOCATION / 777 Elmira Rd  Vacaville ca  707 451-6140
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 7 2009, 09:23 PM~12638599
> *LOCATION / 777 Elmira Rd  Vacaville ca  707 451-6140
> *


I got a chance to meet him he was a cool ass dude


----------



## lowriv1972

To The Top!!!!


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 9 2009, 06:04 PM~12656252
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Sammy?? :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

nuthin much bro whats good with the patterns?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 9 2009, 07:47 PM~12657106
> *nuthin much bro whats good with the patterns?
> *


Were good for the striping, but the patterns Im still trying to find a place to do them.


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2009, 03:06 PM~12663853
> *ttt
> *


sup carlos


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 10 2009, 03:09 PM~12663870
> *sup carlos
> *


whats crackin?
cant wait for this coldness to go away


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 10 2009, 10:01 AM~12662113
> *Were good for the striping, but the patterns Im still trying to find a place to do them.
> *


  ima be moving to a bigger house soon so you could do it there


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2009, 04:06 PM~12663853
> *ttt
> *


What up Coast?? How you been bro??


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 10 2009, 04:50 PM~12664589
> *What up Coast?? How you been bro??
> *


GOOD. JUST WORKIN TRYING TO GET READY FOR SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2009, 02:20 PM~12670881
> *GOOD. JUST WORKIN TRYING TO GET READY FOR SUMMER :biggrin:
> *


Me too!!! I want to get my lincoln done!!!


----------



## Bad Company 64

The Green Elco's last gas hop :0 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAgabkOv790


----------



## Elwood

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 12 2009, 08:24 PM~12685075
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


U never called me!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 08:21 PM~12684990
> *The Green Elco's last gas hop  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAgabkOv790
> *


 :0 :0 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Bad Company 64

The Green Elco's last ride :tears:



















Laid to rest :angel:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Can I have my wheels back... :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 11:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 08:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BOUNZIN

so what happened to the Elco??


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLENTY OF PEOPLE WANTED TO BUY IT :uh:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 PM~12691890
> *PLENTY OF PEOPLE WANTED TO BUY IT :uh:
> *


so why did it end up like that


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride   :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I believe in ReinCARnation!!! I wonder if you do????


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 10:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you got up your sleve Tom


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 13 2009, 02:05 PM~12691890
> *PLENTY OF PEOPLE WANTED TO BUY IT :uh:
> *


not everything has a price....


----------



## dropped81

anyone got any tank rods they wanna sale i was hopping my car and the backing plate shot off lol


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 13 2009, 04:48 PM~12694307
> *anyone got any tank rods they wanna sale i was hopping my car and the backing plate shot off lol
> *


PIcs or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 13 2009, 06:48 PM~12694307
> *anyone got any tank rods they wanna sale i was hopping my car and the backing plate shot off lol
> *


 :0 DAM!


----------



## Elwood

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams fam!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:06 PM~12691902
> *so why did it end up like that
> *


Tom got beat by a girl so he killed the elco..


----------



## R0L0

WHOS GOING OUT TOMORROW?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 16 2009, 01:22 PM~12724304
> *WHOS GOING OUT TOMORROW?
> *


I doubt Ill have the car, but I want to go!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 16 2009, 01:06 PM~12724691
> *I doubt Ill have the car,  but I want to go!!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 16 2009, 02:30 PM~12724912
> *    :biggrin:
> *


That car aint comin out till its painted!!!!! Im disgusted with it!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 16 2009, 02:24 PM~12725462
> *That car aint comin out till its painted!!!!! Im disgusted with it!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 16 2009, 03:24 PM~12725462
> *That car aint comin out till its painted!!!!! Im disgusted with it!!
> *


thats how i feel about my clunker :angry:


----------



## dropped81

i got some chrome 12s used but not that long i wanna trade them for some 10s cylinders lmk if you got any there still in the car so ill have to take them out


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12685956
> *The Green Elco's last ride  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid to rest  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man glad to see my impala was still worth something after all these years of hopping its gone too.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 16 2009, 08:15 PM~12728150
> *man glad to see my impala was still worth something after all these years of hopping its gone too.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:19 PM~12728185
> *:0
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 16 2009, 08:39 PM~12728389
> *
> *


 
 
























:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 06:55 PM~12727297
> *thats how i feel about my clunker :angry:
> *


Its frustrating, I hate being broke!! I just want a decent paint job and clean interior!! :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

I am excited, Im heading to Pamona for the Grand National show next week!!! :biggrin: I get to see some clean ass rides from down south!!!


----------



## R0L0

ttmft


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## K-Tena

is anything gonna be goin on over there tonight??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by K-Tena_@Jan 17 2009, 12:20 PM~12732995
> *is anything gonna be goin on over there tonight??
> *


Doubt it .


----------



## K-Tena

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 17 2009, 12:21 PM~12732996
> *Doubt it .
> *


damnit... hey do you know anything bout coast one makn' a promotional video for the summer videos makes that he was wanting to shoot today out in san jo?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by K-Tena_@Jan 17 2009, 12:23 PM~12733007
> *damnit... hey do you know anything bout coast one makn' a promotional video for the summer videos  makes that he was wanting to shoot today out in san jo?
> *


Nope, I didn't hear bout that, must be for San Jose riderz only :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by K-Tena_@Jan 17 2009, 12:20 PM~12732995
> *is anything gonna be goin on over there tonight??
> *


a FEW OF US MIGHT ROLL OUT THERE TONITE!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

I LIKE THE PAGE NUMBER 510!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 17 2009, 06:34 PM~12735502
> *I LIKE THE PAGE NUMBER 510!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


Damn, I didnt even look at that!!!! How you been Pauly??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 17 2009, 01:06 PM~12733634
> *a FEW OF US MIGHT ROLL OUT THERE TONITE!!
> *


im down... just call me :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 17 2009, 06:29 PM~12735940
> *im down... just call me :biggrin:
> *


i just went by but nobody there  maybe i went at the wrong time...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 17 2009, 09:57 PM~12737200
> *i just went by but nobody there  maybe i went at the wrong time...
> *


We ate dinner and hung out for about an hour. TJ wanted to go to target, so guess where we went!!! Sorry we missed you Wayne. Hey, when we drove by your house there were a couple of cop cars on the corner, everything ok??


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 17 2009, 09:57 PM~12737200
> *i just went by but nobody there  maybe i went at the wrong time...
> *


same here I drove by in my new toy, only thing there was a primed elco broke down in the drivethrru


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 18 2009, 02:57 AM~12738642
> *same here I drove by in my new toy, only thing there was a primed elco broke down in the drivethrru
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 17 2009, 11:51 PM~12738259
> *We ate dinner and hung out for about an hour. TJ wanted to go to target, so guess where we went!!! Sorry we missed you Wayne. Hey, when we drove by your house there were a couple of cop cars on the corner, everything ok??
> *


yea neighbors called the cops on the other neighbors across the street that were having a party... :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 18 2009, 01:57 AM~12738642
> *same here I drove by in my new toy, only thing there was a primed elco broke down in the drivethrru
> *


pics of new toy?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 18 2009, 04:09 PM~12741837
> *pics of new toy?
> *


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 18 2009, 04:09 PM~12741837
> *pics of new toy?
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone+Jan 18 2009, 02:57 AM~12738642-->
> 
> 
> 
> same here I drove by in my new toy, only thing there was a primed elco broke down in the drivethrru
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Cadillac [email protected] 18 2009, 04:09 PM~12741837
> *pics of new toy?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Jan 19 2009, 12:15 PM~12749143
> *X100 :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 18 2009, 06:09 PM~12741837
> *pics of new toys?
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting+Jan 19 2009, 02:38 PM~12750317-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac Heaven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 18 2009, 04:09 PM~12741837
> *
> pics of new toys?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2009, 01:17 PM~12739992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just when i though things could not get gayer....


:uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 19 2009, 08:38 PM~12754033
> *just when i though things could not get gayer....
> :uh:
> *



I didnt even realize that was a burger the 1st time I saw the pic-- but damn- thats crazy- 
IS IT A REAL BURGER??


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2009, 11:17 AM~12739992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hijo de la chingada :0 Did you kill that by yourself :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Jan 19 2009, 09:49 PM~12755371
> *Hijo de la chingada  :0  Did you kill that by yourself :cheesy:
> *


Post pics of that duece in your Avi!!!! :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## himbone

Ive got a 64 riveria for sale clean builder all numbers matching, great orig interior alittle rust around the rear wheel wells but bottom of car is solid. asking 6500 obo


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 20 2009, 01:38 PM~12762108
> *Ive got a 64 riveria for sale clean builder all numbers matching, great orig interior alittle rust around the rear wheel wells but bottom of car is solid. asking 6500 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i always like that body style


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 21 2009, 12:52 PM~12771825
> * i always like that body style
> *


YA- to me - if you're gonna own a RIVI- this body style is the only one to own..


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 12:00 PM~12771904
> *YA- to me - if you're gonna own a RIVI- this body style is the only one to own..
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## R0L0

MY BOY HAS 3 12 WEEK OLD ALL WHITE* PITT PUPPIES* THAT HE NEEDS TO FIND HOMES FOR. ITS LAST MINUTE BUT HE NEEDS THEM GONE BY TOMORROW THERE ARE 2 MALES AND 1 FEMALE THEY ARE PURE HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED I AM GOING TO CHECK THEM OUT IN A FEW HOURS LMK. THEY ARE FREE TO GOOD HOMES


----------



## R0L0

THE FEMALE IS THE ONLY PUP LEFT... CONTACT ME IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED AS I AM FOSTERING HER TILL SHE FINDS A GOOD HOME......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 23 2009, 01:58 AM~12789728
> *THE FEMALE IS THE ONLY PUP LEFT... CONTACT ME IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED AS I AM FOSTERING HER TILL SHE FINDS A GOOD HOME......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

beautiful female...im afraid to mix my female chow chow with a puppy or i would be all over this..my kids would love this dog..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

WHAT IS THIS A SAMS SWAP MEET TOPIC.... :0 :angry: 
KEEP TO THE ORIGINAL TOPIC SAMS BURGERS A PLACE TO KICK IT AT....


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 23 2009, 12:50 AM~12789954
> *WHAT IS THIS A SAMS SWAP MEET TOPIC....  :0  :angry:
> KEEP TO THE ORIGINAL TOPIC SAMS BURGERS A PLACE TO KICK IT AT....
> *



AS long as they keep the topic bumpin- what does it really matter-
you havent posted since CHRISTmas anyways


----------



## CE 707

whats up sams fam


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 22 2009, 11:58 PM~12789728
> *THE FEMALE IS THE ONLY PUP LEFT... CONTACT ME IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED AS I AM FOSTERING HER TILL SHE FINDS A GOOD HOME......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rolo, I will take her i should be moving in next week and my house will be her house too!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2009, 04:48 AM~12790202
> *Rolo, I will take her i should be moving in next week and my house will be her house too!
> *


that dogs going to eat your mini regalking..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 23 2009, 07:50 AM~12790804
> *that dogs going to eat your mini regalking..
> *


 I know huh 

You think a Rottweiler or Doberman is better? I am going to the dog show tommorrow and need to get some input for a guard dog... I wanted a trained "man down'' dog, but then I found out its 10k to get a REAL guard dog that attacks on comand


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 22 2009, 11:47 PM~12789941
> *
> 
> beautiful female...im afraid to mix my female chow chow with a puppy or i would be all over this..my kids would love this dog..
> *


YA SHE IS A GOOD LOOKING DOG.. BUT MIXING FEMALES USUALLY DONT WORK OUT


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2009, 10:06 AM~12791827
> * I know huh
> 
> You think a Rottweiler or Doberman is better? I am going to the dog show tommorrow and need to get some input for a guard dog... I wanted a trained "man down'' dog, but then I found out its 10k to get a REAL guard dog that attacks on comand
> *


ill have american bulldog pups in about 2 weeks. they make great guard dogs and will be fine with your minpin, if they are together when bulldog is a pup. mine play with my ex's bruselgriffin 100 lb dog vs 10lb and they get along great


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 23 2009, 12:45 PM~12793387
> *ill have american bulldog pups in about 2 weeks. they make great guard dogs and will be fine with your minpin, if they are together when bulldog is a pup. mine play with my ex's bruselgriffin 100 lb dog vs 10lb and they get along great
> *


:0 they say training for on command is like 10k


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2009, 01:33 PM~12793827
> *:0 they say training for on command is like 10k
> *


in my expierence abulls are quick learners, now Im not saying it would be easy to train them on command. That takes alot of time, and I think would only be truley sucessfull if you trained him personally. my buddy spent 2k on training his doberman by a highely recommended trainer. the dog came back worse then he left him. So dont expect a miracle dog because you pay for training. the nice thing about the bulldogs is they scare the shit out of people without having to be mean dogs, most people in my neighborhood cross the street before they walk by my house cause they have scene my dogs. funny thing is they would want to play if they come up to them...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 22 2009, 10:58 PM~12789728
> *THE FEMALE IS THE ONLY PUP LEFT... CONTACT ME IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED AS I AM FOSTERING HER TILL SHE FINDS A GOOD HOME......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS A NEW HOME WITH REGAL KING....... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 23 2009, 03:00 PM~12794654
> *LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS A NEW HOME WITH REGAL KING....... :biggrin:
> *



ANOTHER GOOD DEAL IN THE "SAMS SWAPMEET" :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 23 2009, 02:43 PM~12794476
> * most people in my neighborhood cross the street before they walk by my house cause they have scene my dogs. funny thing is they would want to play if they come up to them...
> *


This is how it is for me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 02:31 PM~12794988
> *ANOTHER GOOD DEAL IN THE "SAMS SWAPMEET"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2009, 12:06 PM~12791827
> * I know huh
> 
> You think a Rottweiler or Doberman is better? I am going to the dog show tommorrow and need to get some input for a guard dog... I wanted a trained "man down'' dog, but then I found out its 10k to get a REAL guard dog that attacks on comand
> *


my last dogg i had was a mix breed..she was pit and german shepperd..she was the best dogg i had..we taught her to sit, and all kinds of shit.and i would say go get them girl and who ever i pointed at she would go after..she bit one guy who was in my backyard , think trying to get in the house..and one time we where all chilling in the frt of the house and a rott came up to the drive way loose..it started growling lucky i was watering the yard and then my dogg came out all crazy and started bitting the rott all over..the owner tryed to sue us but they told them they had no leg to stand on with it..figuring if my dog was not there it could of got one of my kids or me.. missed that dogg she died last year of cancer...had her for 14yrs...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 23 2009, 04:43 PM~12794476
> *in my expierence abulls are quick learners, now Im not saying it would be easy to train them on command. That takes alot of time, and I think would only be truley sucessfull if you trained him personally. my buddy spent 2k on training his doberman by a highely recommended trainer. the dog came back worse then he left him. So dont expect a miracle dog because you pay for training. the nice thing about the bulldogs is they scare the shit out of people without having to be mean dogs, most people in my neighborhood cross the street before they walk by my house cause they have scene my dogs. funny thing is they would want to play if they come up to them...
> *


we trained our with dogg treats belive it or not...when she was a puppy..when i got the chow chow my older dogg did not like it..so we had to mussel her for 3 weeks and every day i would go out side and take the mussel off and supervise her with the puppy..with a mussel they can eat and drink water fine just cant open the mouth wide enough to bit the other dog


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2009, 02:06 PM~12803329
> *ttt
> *


----------



## R0L0

> [/b]


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 02:01 AM~12789990
> *AS long as they keep the topic bumpin- what does it really matter-
> you havent posted since CHRISTmas anyways
> *


you ain't even from the bay so stay off our topic


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTT!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2009, 10:08 AM~12817944
> *you ain't even from the bay so stay off our topic
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 AM~12817944
> *you ain't even from the bay so stay off our topic
> *


I dont need to be fROm the bay-- I bROught a part of THE BAY to me  

And let me guess- you dont want me to eat a burger at Sams or Bac Bumper in the parkin Lot either huh :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 02:40 PM~12820179
> *I dont need to be fROm the bay-- I bROught a part of THE BAY to me
> 
> And let me guess- you dont want me to eat a burger at Sams or Bac Bumper  in the parkin Lot either huh :uh:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:40 PM~12820179
> *I dont need to be fROm the bay-- I bROught a part of THE BAY to me
> 
> And let me guess- you dont want me to eat a burger at Sams or Bac Bumper  in the parkin Lot either huh :uh:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 05:40 PM~12820179
> *I dont need to be fROm the bay-- I bROught a part of THE BAY to me
> 
> And let me guess- you dont want me to eat a burger at Sams or Bac Bumper  in the parkin Lot either huh :uh:
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 26 2009, 06:17 PM~12821649
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 04:40 PM~12820179
> *I dont need to be fROm the bay-- I bROught a part of THE BAY to me
> 
> And let me guess- you dont want me to eat a burger at Sams or Bac Bumper  in the parkin Lot either huh :uh:
> *


You could never take the bay anywhere homie the bay is a diferent way of living wich you could never duplicate any place else you could be a wana be from the bay but its a place you won't ever be from.and as you wanting to come eat a burger at sams your more than welcome to I'm sure sam will appreciate your buisness and about the back bumper thing bring it just no chiping allowed homie ,and no biteing what you see in the bay stays in the bay homie  :nono:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2009, 09:20 PM~12823904
> *You could never take the bay anywhere homie the bay is a diferent way of living wich you could never duplicate any place else you could be a wana be from the bay but its a place you won't ever be from.and as you wanting to come eat a burger at sams your more than welcome to I'm sure sam will appreciate your buisness and about the back bumper thing bring it just no chiping allowed homie ,and no biteing what you see in the bay stays in the bay homie   :nono:
> *



I aint tryin to duplicate shit- I DONT NEED TO. I dont need to live like the BAY- and I sure aint no wanna bee fROm the bay :uh: 
I definetly will be out there to eat a burger at some point- I gotta come out and see the homies and how things are goin.

NOW- AS FAR AS CHIPPIN GOES-- im far fROm doin any chippin homie  

OH YA- and one more thing-- not everything in the bay stays in the bay- like I said- Ive got a part of the bay right here with me :biggrin:



EDIT-- I saw you in here while I was typin this and after I posted it-- now you are gone-- where did ya go- to do some research or what :dunno:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 PM~12824741
> *I aint tryin to duplicate shit- I DONT NEED TO. I dont need to live like the BAY- and I sure aint no wanna bee fROm the bay  :uh:
> I definetly will be out there to eat a burger at some point- I gotta come out and see the homies and how things are goin.
> 
> NOW- AS FAR AS CHIPPIN GOES-- im far fROm doin any chippin homie
> 
> OH YA- and one more thing-- not everything in the bay stays in the bay- like I said- Ive got a part of the bay right here with me :biggrin:
> EDIT--  I saw you in here while I was typin this and after I posted it-- now you are gone-- where did ya go- to do some research or what :dunno:
> *


the only thing you mite have from the bay is a maybe a picture :biggrin:and just keep up the good cheerleading for the bay homie good looking out hope to see you at sams one day :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2009, 10:49 PM~12825161
> *the only thing you mite have from the bay is a maybe a picture :biggrin:and just keep up the good cheerleading for the bay homie good looking out hope to see you at sams one day  :biggrin:
> *



All Ive got is a picture huh homie-- now you are makin me laugh real hard. One of the homies is suppose to be sendin me some pics real soon though- I cant lie about that- :biggrin: -- 
But what Ive got has had many pics of it IN THE BAY


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 11:58 PM~12825271
> *All Ive got is a picture huh homie-- now you are makin me laugh real hard. One of the homies is suppose to be sendin me some pics real soon  though- I cant lie about that-  :biggrin: --
> But what Ive got has had many pics of it IN THE BAY
> *


Good luck on your bay Scrapbook homie :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 26 2009, 11:05 PM~12825352
> *Good luck on your bay  Scrapbook homie :biggrin:
> *



THANKS
STAY POSTED 



OH ya I forgot- I was thinkin of puttin you in my cheerleaders section of it-- but since you only post once in a blue moon -thats not doin your job to well. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

ttmft


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:07 AM~12825388
> *THANKS
> STAY POSTED
> OH ya I forgot- I was thinkin of puttin you in my cheerleaders section of it-- but since you only post once in a blue moon -thats not doin your job to well.  :biggrin:
> *


The only Cheerleader here homie is you so go get your pon pons and your high heels and keep repn the Bay for us homie your doing a good job


----------



## BOUNZIN

look drama and i'm not involved this is great


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 PM~12824741
> *I aint tryin to duplicate shit- I DONT NEED TO. I dont need to live like the BAY- and I sure aint no wanna bee fROm the bay  :uh:
> I definetly will be out there to eat a burger at some point- I gotta come out and see the homies and how things are goin.
> 
> NOW- AS FAR AS CHIPPIN GOES-- im far fROm doin any chippin homie
> 
> OH YA- and one more thing-- not everything in the bay stays in the bay- like I said- Ive got a part of the bay right here with me :biggrin:
> EDIT--  I saw you in here while I was typin this and after I posted it-- now you are gone-- where did ya go- to do some research or what :dunno:
> *


From the sounds of it it seems that you baught a car from the bay if so whats a matter homie you couldnt build your own shit you got roll somebody elses dirty draus :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 10:04 AM~12828303
> *From the sounds of it it seems that you baught a car from the bay if so whats a matter homie you couldnt build  your own shit you got roll somebody elses dirty draus :dunno:
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 10:04 AM~12828303
> *From the sounds of it it seems that you baught a car from the bay if so whats a matter homie you couldnt build  your own shit you got roll somebody elses dirty draus :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ive built plenty homie--- and I DINT BUY ANYTHING 

OH YEAH- and nothin that comes into my possession- EVER STAYS THE SAME-- that jus wouldnt be any fun :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:11 AM~12828368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ive built plenty homie--- and I DINT BUY ANYTHING
> 
> OH YEAH- and nothin that comes into my possession- EVER STAYS THE SAME-- that jus wouldnt be any fun :biggrin:
> *


changing rims or adding striping doesnt count homie :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 10:28 AM~12828538
> *changing rims or adding striping doesnt count homie :biggrin:
> *


The rims aint gonna get changed- HELL NO
We think these ones might be luccy :biggrin: 

And I dont like striping :thumbsdown:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:05 PM~12828866
> *The rims aint gonna get changed- HELL NO
> We  think these ones might be luccy :biggrin:
> 
> And I dont like striping :thumbsdown:
> *


You make no sense homie I don't understand that Colorado hill billy talk remember im from the bay  did you get your pon pons and high hills ready? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 11:19 AM~12828979
> *You make no sense homie I don't understand that Colorado hill billy talk remember im from the bay   did you get your pon pons and high hills ready? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND-- its plain as day what I said. :uh: 

and I live in coloRadO-- im not fROm coloRadO


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:36 PM~12829126
> *WHAT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND-- its plain as day what I said.  :uh:
> 
> and I live in coloRadO-- im not fROm coloRadO
> *


What the fuck luccy mean? :dunno:


----------



## BOUNZIN

so did swiph get the impala??


----------



## 925eastbayrider

:loco:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 11:46 AM~12829210
> *What the fuck luccy mean? :dunno:
> *


LUCCY- or LUKKY--- same thing :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

all this bullshit drama for nothing..bay this bay that and i' be the 1st to tell you half of the clean rides in the area ant even built in the bay( SOCAL cars) so who cares,,,built or bought at least he had the better judgement to buy a car built right, unlike some people who try to do it them selves and build fucked up cars that last 2 month and it buckels or frame cracks..not everyone has the skill to build a car some do and others got the $$$$ eather way hand in hand it works,,the one with $$$ pays the builder who used that cash to build his ride.. all this bs is not a good way to rep the bay to outsiders..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:17 PM~12829512
> *so did swiph get the impala??
> *



WHat impala? Im a Blazer kind of guy
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 27 2009, 12:33 PM~12829657
> *all this bullshit drama for nothing..bay this bay that and i' be the 1st to tell you half of the clean rides in the area ant even built in the bay( SOCAL cars) so who cares,,,built or bought at least he had the better judgement to buy a car built right, unlike some people who try to do it them selves and build fucked up cars that last 2 month and it buckels or frame cracks..not everyone has the skill to build  a car some do and others got the $$$$ eather way hand in hand it works,,the one with $$$ pays the builder who used that cash to build his ride.. all this bs is not a good way to rep the bay to outsiders..
> *



AND SOME DO IT TO GET A GOOD HEADSTART WITH A WELL PROVEN RIDE  
:biggrin: 






OUTSIDER= SWIPH :biggrin: 

BUT BIG UPS TO MY BAY AREA HOMIES AND RIDERS


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 10:11 AM~12828368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ive built plenty homie--- and I DINT BUY ANYTHING
> 
> OH YEAH- and nothin that comes into my possession- EVER STAYS THE SAME-- that jus wouldnt be any fun :biggrin:
> *


What you ridin in bro?? Post pics!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:38 PM~12829698
> *AND SOME DO IT TO GET A GOOD HEADSTART  WITH A WELL PROVEN RIDE
> :biggrin:
> OUTSIDER= SWIPH  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT BIG UPS TO MY BAY AREA HOMIES AND RIDERS
> *


you got a big headstart...all you got 2 do is make it look pretty, not even that


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:34 PM~12829668
> *WHat impala?  Im a Blazer kind of guy
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was just asking i know some one here sold his hopper to someone in colorado


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:46 PM~12829761
> *i was just asking i know some one here sold his hopper to someone in colorado
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWIPH, BigBoyTransporting, fesboogie, BOUNZIN, *GOODTIMESROY,* DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Watch out ROy- WERE OUTSIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
why you holdin' out on us bro??? :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:48 PM~12829779
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWIPH, BigBoyTransporting, fesboogie, BOUNZIN, GOODTIMESROY, DELTORO HYDRAULICS
> 
> Watch out ROy- WERE OUTSIDERS :biggrin:
> *


i'm from here and i'm an outsider


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:46 PM~12829761
> *i was just asking i know some one here sold his hopper to someone in colorado
> *



you are definetly right about that-- it did end up in coloRadO


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:46 PM~12829761
> *i was just asking i know some one here sold his hopper to someone in colorado
> *


you still have the monte right?
or did u sell it
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 12:48 PM~12829784
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: fesboogie, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> why you holdin' out on us bro???  :biggrin:
> *


X2.....but I already knew a long time ago....I found a pic on the net by mistake actually :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 12:48 PM~12829784
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: fesboogie, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> why you holdin' out on us bro???  :biggrin:
> *


I told my homie I wouldnt let the secret out-- gotta respect a homies wishes.
But he didnt tell me nothin bout subliminal shit :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 27 2009, 12:49 PM~12829797
> *you still have the monte right?
> or did u sell it
> :biggrin:
> *


i still got it and it looks just as good as it did when it was at Sams, which is amazing with all the damage put on it


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 27 2009, 02:49 PM~12829797
> *you still have the monte right?
> or did u sell it
> :biggrin:
> *


 u read his sig..i dont think he will be selling it


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:49 PM~12829799
> *X2.....but I already knew a long time ago....I found a pic on the net by mistake actually :biggrin:
> *


cause ROy stalks me :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 27 2009, 12:51 PM~12829815
> *u read his sig..i dont think he will be selling it
> *


u are right won't be selling first car all that sentimental shit plus won't get what i put in it


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 27 2009, 12:43 PM~12829745
> *you got a big headstart...all you got 2 do is make it look pretty, not even that
> *


whats that supposed to mean? :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:51 PM~12829818
> *cause ROy stalks me :biggrin:
> *


  
I'm sick like that 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 02:52 PM~12829824
> *u are right won't be selling first car all that sentimental shit plus won't get what i put in it
> *


----------



## SWIPH

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, fesboogie, BigBoyTransporting, himbone, CHUCKIEBOY63


DAMN- coloRadO up in this bitch--- this the busiest ive seen SAMS :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:53 PM~12829838
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, fesboogie, BigBoyTransporting, himbone, CHUCKIEBOY63
> DAMN- coloRadO up in this bitch--- this the busiest ive seen SAMS :biggrin:
> *


well then u actually need to go to sams cuz this is nothing :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:53 PM~12829832
> *
> I'm sick like that
> :biggrin:
> *


ROY- not really- i took my password loc off for a reason


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 PM~12829838
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, fesboogie, BigBoyTransporting, himbone, CHUCKIEBOY63
> DAMN- coloRadO up in this bitch--- this the busiest ive seen SAMS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we some nosy muthafuckas!!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 12:55 PM~12829851
> *:biggrin: we some nosy muthafuckas!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:53 PM~12829838
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, BOUNZIN, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, fesboogie, BigBoyTransporting, himbone, CHUCKIEBOY63
> DAMN- coloRadO up in this bitch--- this the busiest ive seen SAMS :biggrin:
> *


well u might make regal king mad cuz he's the one who likes to whore up in here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 12:55 PM~12829851
> *:biggrin: we some nosy muthafuckas!!!
> *


X2....and aint nothing but one car in our area hitting over 80....well 2 now :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:53 PM~12829831
> *whats that supposed to mean? :uh:
> *


dont be taking shit wrong jim, :angry: if u want the long version i ment the car works right...we all seen it..so all thats left to do is changes its look..why mess with something working right?


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:56 PM~12829866
> *X2....and aint nothing but one car in our area hitting over 80....well 2 now :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know!!! but hopefully not for long!!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:56 PM~12829862
> *well u might make regal king mad cuz he's the one who likes to whore up in here
> *



I jus wish i could hit the bloc and grab oneof them damn burgers yall be postin up-- they look so fuccin good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Might as well post pics in the CO Chapter now Swiph stop being Stingy


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 02:56 PM~12829862
> *well u might make regal king mad cuz he's the one who likes to whore up in here
> *


:yes: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:58 PM~12829883
> *Might as well post pics in the CO TOPIC now Swiph stop being Stingy
> *


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:58 PM~12829882
> *I jus wish i could hit the bloc and grab oneof them damn burgers yall be postin up-- they look so fuccin good :biggrin:
> *


i actually prefer there tacos and shakes


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:56 PM~12829866
> *X2....and aint nothing but one car in our area hitting over 80....well 2 now :biggrin:
> *


dont foget bout my cutty-- its set up for 95-- 
OH WAIT- you said HITTING- not gonna be hitting. MY bad :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:59 PM~12829893
> *Might as well post pics in the CO TOPIC now Swiph stop being Stingy
> *


I told the homie I wouldnt-- but that dont mean you cant :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

925eastbayrider,,you like sames burgers? :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:59 PM~12829897
> *i actually prefer there tacos and shakes
> *


DAMN-- sounds like Ill be able to eat there all weekend long when I come. Burgers on friday-- tacos on saturday- burgers and tacos on sunday-
and shakes all weekend long- I love me a good shake :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:00 PM~12829908
> *I told the homie I wouldnt-- but that dont mean you cant :biggrin:
> *


Nah I didn't and wont because I'm done with the drama.... :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM~12829939
> *Nah I didn't and wont because I'm done with the drama.... :biggrin:
> *


someone tell me and i'll say, love the drama :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:05 PM~12829965
> *someone tell me and i'll say,  love the drama :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Me too but I've had my fill this off-season :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM~12829939
> *Nah I didn't and wont because I'm done with the drama.... :biggrin:
> *


You can blame it on me--everybody gets pissed at me at some point :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:10 PM~12830016
> *You can blame it on me--everybody gets pissed at me at some point :biggrin:
> *


so true!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:52 PM~12829824
> *u are right won't be selling first car all that sentimental shit plus won't get what i put in it
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:10 PM~12830016
> *You can blame it on me--everybody gets pissed at me at some point :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members:* 68niou1*, fesboogie, GOODTIMESROY,* BigBoyTransporting, lowriv1972, BOUNZIN*, SWIPH

3 to 4, 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 12:46 PM~12829761
> *i was just asking i know some one here sold his hopper to someone in colorado
> *


What hopper was sold to Colorado? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 27 2009, 01:01 PM~12829916
> *925eastbayrider,,you like sames burgers? :cheesy:
> *


the chicken burgers :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 925eastbayrider, fesboogie, dropped81, 68niou1, GOODTIMESROY, lowriv1972, BOUNZIN, SWIPH


pandmonium


----------



## lowriv1972

Its about time there is something happening in teh sams topic, Unfortunetly it is guys from out of state making the topic jump. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:19 PM~12830112
> *Its about time there is something happening in teh sams topic, Unfortunetly it is guys from out of state making the topic jump.  :biggrin:
> *


We just invading it for a minute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:17 PM~12830084
> *What hopper was sold to Colorado? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


some plain jane 2 tone imp :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 01:19 PM~12830112
> *Its about time there is something happening in teh sams topic, Unfortunetly it is guys from out of state making the topic jump.  :biggrin:
> *


i could make this topic jump but don't want to get runned out like i did from the actual sams :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:21 PM~12830143
> *some plain jane 2 tone imp :biggrin:
> *


Wouldn't happen to be an Xframe would it?
Well would you still call it an X frame if it's notched out...hmmm :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:22 PM~12830155
> *Wouldn't happen to be an Xframe would it?
> Well would you still call it an X frame if it's notched out...hmmm :biggrin:
> *


depends where it's notched maybe a y frame now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 02:22 PM~12830152
> *i could make this topic jump but don't want to get runned out like i did from the actual sams :cheesy:
> *


tell us more about that??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:24 PM~12830170
> *depends where it's notched maybe a y frame now :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Exactly my thoughts :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:24 PM~12830171
> *tell us more about that???  :biggrin:
> *


me and my shit talking got me in some trouble


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 02:26 PM~12830196
> *me and my shit talking got me in some trouble
> *


it happens... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:26 PM~12830196
> *me and my shit talking got me in some trouble
> *


happens to the best of us :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

anybody got pictures of a Sam's burger?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:13 PM~12830042
> *so true!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:28 PM~12830210
> *happens to the best of us  :thumbsup:
> *


funny thing is those are alwys the best times for everyone then a few days later someone ends up butt hurt


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 01:19 PM~12830112
> *Its about time there is something happening in teh sams topic, Unfortunetly it is guys from out of state making the topic jump.  :biggrin:
> *



Maybe I should take a bow :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:24 PM~12830171
> *tell us more about that???  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:30 PM~12830240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey you need to post a pic of the car at your house or something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:26 PM~12830196
> *me and my shit talking got me in some trouble
> *


does that kind of thing really happen on LIL
:dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:32 PM~12830266
> *Hey you need to post a pic of the car at your house or something!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Tell ROy to-- I erased those after it was on its way to its new home :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:34 PM~12830284
> *Tell ROy to-- I erased those after it was on its way to its new home :biggrin:
> *


didn't keep em


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:33 PM~12830272
> *does that kind of thing really happen on LIL
> :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lil no at sam's yes i guess plus i did not turn my car into a clown hopper so i got pushed a side :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:36 PM~12830305
> *didn't keep em
> *


stop with the lies already :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:36 PM~12830314
> *lil no at sam's yes i guess plus i did not turn my car into a clown hopper so i got pushed a side :biggrin:
> *


Nice Ride btw


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 01:36 PM~12830314
> *lil no at sam's yes i guess plus i did not turn my car into a clown hopper so i got pushed a side :biggrin:
> *


clown cars are the worst-- especialy after they try and lift up the rear more after its on the bumper- that shit drives me crazy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:37 PM~12830325
> *stop with the lies already  :biggrin:
> *


Just looked and kept mental thoughts


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:38 PM~12830338
> *Nice Ride btw
> *


thanks homie with all the years of clowning that it did do, i'm surprised it still's clean


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:39 PM~12830356
> *Just looked and kept mental thoughts
> *



Im sure he'll make you have more mental thoughts this summer


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 PM~12830347
> *clown cars are the worst-- especialy after they try and lift up the rear more after its on the bumper- that shit drives me crazy
> *


x2 I hate that!!!


----------



## SWIPH

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members:* SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, fesboogie*, BOUNZIN, Elwood, 925eastbayrider


Its 3 to 3 now :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:42 PM~12830392
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, fesboogie, BOUNZIN, Elwood, 925eastbayrider
> Its 3 to 3 now  :biggrin:
> *


It was for a second!!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:44 PM~12830428
> *It was for a second!!!
> *


DAMN- ROya had to leave us hangin or wed be up 3 to 2 now :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 01:45 PM~12830442
> *DAMN- ROya had to leave us hangin or wed be up 3 to 2 now :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 27 2009, 01:33 PM~12829657
> *all this bullshit drama for nothing..bay this bay that and i' be the 1st to tell you half of the clean rides in the area ant even built in the bay( SOCAL cars) so who cares,,,built or bought at least he had the better judgement to buy a car built right, unlike some people who try to do it them selves and build fucked up cars that last 2 month and it buckels or frame cracks..not everyone has the skill to build  a car some do and others got the $$$$ eather way hand in hand it works,,the one with $$$ pays the builder who used that cash to build his ride.. all this bs is not a good way to rep the bay to outsiders..
> *


Oh now we got captn save a hoe I don't know about you homie but the whole thing about a low low is building it yourself putting pride into it All the OGs from the that I know built there rides here in the bay so I don't know why your saying they come so.cal.or built out there I think you need to do alittle more research of bay rides before you make those coments homie but hey I guess there a lot of you out there that like cup a noodle rides to each there own


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 01:50 PM~12830484
> *Oh now we got captn save a hoe I don't know about you homie but the whole thing about a low low is building it yourself putting pride into it  All the OGs from the that I know built there rides here in the bay so I don't know why your saying they come so.cal.or built out there I think you need to do alittle more research of bay rides before you make those coments homie but hey I guess there a lot of you out there that like cup a noodle rides to each there own
> *


whats you riding elwood? aint sure if I ever seen ya out there?


----------



## SWIPH

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BOUNZIN, SWIPH, himbone, Elwood, lowriv1972, GOODTIMESROY, nme1, locs_650, fesboogie


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMN :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

lots of people today


----------



## locs_650




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 01:54 PM~12830532
> *whats you riding elwood? aint sure if I ever seen ya out there?
> *


something he built all on his own with no HELP from a shop at all, i bet he even made is own cloth for the interior


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 02:59 PM~12830585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


making me hungry!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 01:59 PM~12830585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beat me to it i've been looking threw all my pics was trying to find one


----------



## locs_650




----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 01:59 PM~12830585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks GOOD almost like an in and out burger :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12830610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 03:02 PM~12830616
> *Looks GOOD almost like an in and out burger :thumbsup:
> *


sure does!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12830616
> *Looks GOOD almost like an in and out burger :thumbsup:
> *


A THOUSAND TIMES BETTER THAN IN AND OUT!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12830610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Hopper :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 01:59 PM~12830585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the BURGER PIC I was talkin bout.. :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12830616
> *Looks GOOD almost like an in and out burger :thumbsup:
> *


much better then in and out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:03 PM~12830629
> *A THOUSAND TIMES BETTER THAN IN AND OUT!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12830610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen that car before


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:03 PM~12830629
> *A THOUSAND TIMES BETTER THAN IN AND OUT!!!!!
> *


the only thing that sucks about them is that long bridge ride home with all the BOUNZIN around


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:04 PM~12830642
> *ive seen that car before
> *


Whats up Tim?? How you been bro??


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12830610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that fuccer is sic-- isnt that Himbones 64 :dunno:

the white frame is what kinda gives it away :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:05 PM~12830648
> *Whats up Tim?? How you been bro??
> *


stayin out the way :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:06 PM~12830664
> *stayin out the way :biggrin:
> *


I know, drama and your not stuck in the middle of it?? How'd that happen???

edit


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:03 PM~12830629
> *A THOUSAND TIMES BETTER THAN IN AND OUT!!!!!
> *


i dont rally like either but still like to hang at sams and the shakes are good. when we hitting it up, now that im a rider again


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:06 PM~12830670
> *I know, drama and your not in the middle of it?? How'd that happen???
> *


not really drama it's starting to make me think of the cold nights hanging out at sams :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12830676
> *i dont rally like either but still like to hang at sams and the shakes are good. when we hitting it up, now that im a rider again
> *


I was just there two weekends ago!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:05 PM~12830650
> *that fuccer is sic-- isnt that Himbones 64 :dunno:
> 
> the white frame is what kinda gives it away  :biggrin:
> *


if it aint white probably wasnt built right :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 27 2009, 02:05 PM~12830658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN--- breakfast at SAMS to- im definetly eatin there all weekend :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12830676
> *i dont rally like either but still like to hang at sams and the shakes are good. when we hitting it up, now that im a rider again
> *


you want to hop for burgers?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12830679
> *I was just there two weekends ago!!!
> *


see i had sams yesterday i got a carrier service


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12830689
> *you want to hop for burgers?
> *


no but we can race :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12830676
> *i dont rally like either but still like to hang at sams and the shakes are good. when we hitting it up, now that im a rider again
> *



 


:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:09 PM~12830698
> *no but we can race :biggrin:
> *


potatoe sack race?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12830689
> *you want to hop for burgers?
> *


on second thought ya bring it, ill buy you a burger to watch the tre break something :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12830680
> *if it aint white probably wasnt built right :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

craccer certified

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:54 PM~12830532
> *whats you riding elwood? aint sure if I ever seen ya out there?
> *


I got a few of them and I been riding the bay streets since late 80 s. Any other ?s


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:09 PM~12830698
> *no but we can race :biggrin:
> *


it must have slipped your mind i have a race car in the drive way thats to easy


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:09 PM~12830705
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


my new daily







:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:09 PM~12830698
> *no but we can race :biggrin:
> *


is your wagon already done
:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:11 PM~12830726
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> :biggrin:*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:10 PM~12830712
> *on second thought ya bring it, ill buy you a burger to watch the tre break something :biggrin:
> *


ya breaking hop records @ sams :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:11 PM~12830725
> *it must have slipped your mind i have a race car in the drive way thats to easy
> *


 :0 

PICSSSSSSSS--- right now TIM :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:12 PM~12830742
> *ya breaking  hop records @ sams :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:12 PM~12830742
> *ya breaking  hop records @ sams :biggrin:
> *


just make sure you break open your wallet and get yourself a winch for the next time you rear suspension collaspes you wont be seeing my trailer out anytime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:14 PM~12830764
> *just make sure you break open your wallet and get yourself a winch for the next time you rear suspension collaspes you wont be seeing my trailer out anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 its ok all just call ya :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:14 PM~12830764
> *just make sure you break open your wallet and get yourself a winch for the next time you rear suspension collaspes you wont be seeing my trailer out anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *


does that mean the new wagon is a driver ??????//
:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:13 PM~12830751
> *:0
> 
> PICSSSSSSSS--- right now TIM :biggrin:
> *


takes to long to up load :angry:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 03:11 PM~12830726
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> guess thatz why we ain't BUMPIN' dat topic anymore!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:11 PM~12830725
> *it must have slipped your mind i have a race car in the drive way thats to easy
> *


dont you mean a broken race car :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:16 PM~12830788
> *takes to long to up load :angry:
> *


4 dr pics shouldnt take any longer then 2 door pics :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 02:18 PM~12830807
> *guess thatz why we ain't BUMPIN' dat topic anymore!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:16 PM~12830779
> *does that mean the new wagon is a driver ??????//
> :biggrin:
> *


ssshsshssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:20 PM~12830840
> *ssshsshssssssshhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BOUNZIN

well it looks like elwood is not so mad anymore


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:20 PM~12830840
> *ssshsshssssssshhhhhhhhhhh
> *


Uh oh, some one spilled the beans!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:18 PM~12830818
> *dont you mean a broken race car :biggrin:
> *


no a flat tire doesnt make it broken


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:21 PM~12830854
> *no a flat tire doesnt make it broken
> *


but it does make it un raceable :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 02:22 PM~12830861
> *but it does make it un raceable :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:21 PM~12830852
> *Uh oh, some one spilled the beans!!
> *



FOR REALS--- who would that be
:dunno:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 27 2009, 02:21 PM~12830852
> *Uh oh, some one spilled the beans!!
> *


when did sams start selling beans :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 03:21 PM~12830851
> *well it looks like elwood is not so mad anymore
> *


Never was mad homie its what we call hu riding in the. Bay jus busting some balls


----------



## himbone




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:34 PM~12830991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUNNY ALUMINUM IN ONE TRUNK LEAD IN THE OTHER :0


----------



## himbone

LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET AIR IN THAT TIRE ME AND GREG WILL BRING A STREET CAR DOWN FOR YA, EVEN DRIVE IT FROM US TO YOU. NO FUEL CELL


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:33 PM~12830984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


 

Thats what the fuc Im talkin bout!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:38 PM~12831031
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET AIR IN THAT TIRE ME AND GREG WILL BRING A STREET CAR DOWN FOR YA, EVEN DRIVE  IT FROM US TO YOU. NO FUEL CELL
> *


what tire?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 PM~12831038
> *what tire?
> *


YOU SAID IT HAD A FLAT TIRE


----------



## SWIPH

SOME of yall BAY area peeps may not like me bein in here-- but fuc it- we made this topic move today. We did as many pages today- as yall have done since the start of the new year. SO STOP HATIN and have some fun


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 03:56 PM~12831157
> *SOME of yall BAY area peeps may not like me bein in here-- but fuc it- we made this topic move today. We did as many pages today- as yall have done since the start of the new year. SO STOP HATIN and have some fun
> *


We sure did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 02:57 PM~12831170
> *We sure did!!!  :biggrin:
> *


and the day aint over yet :biggrin: 

I think they should atleast overnight FED EX us some of them burgers- dont ya think Fes :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 03:59 PM~12831186
> *and the day aint over yet  :biggrin:
> 
> I think they should atleast overnight  FED EX us some of them burgers- dont ya think Fes :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea!!! them shit's looked good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 02:59 PM~12831186
> *and the day aint over yet  :biggrin:
> 
> I think they should atleast overnight  FED EX us some of them burgers- dont ya think Fes :biggrin:
> *


see i'm lucky i make my co-worker bring me some when she comes to work


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 03:09 PM~12831272
> *see i'm lucky i make my co-worker bring me some when she comes to work
> *


Send her out here with some :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 03:56 PM~12831157
> *SOME of yall BAY area peeps may not like me bein in here-- but fuc it- we made this topic move today. We did as many pages today- as yall have done since the start of the new year. SO STOP HATIN and have some fun
> *


Nobody. Hatn on you homie jus busting some balls having some fun welcome to the bay :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 03:50 PM~12830484
> *Oh now we got captn save a hoe I don't know about you homie but the whole thing about a low low is building it yourself putting pride into it  All the OGs from the that I know built there rides here in the bay so I don't know why your saying they come so.cal.or built out there I think you need to do alittle more research of bay rides before you make those coments homie but hey I guess there a lot of you out there that like cup a noodle rides to each there own
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im just a youngster trying to build my 1st car.. :roflmao:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Is this the SAMs topic ?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 27 2009, 04:44 PM~12832405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im just a youngster trying to build my 1st car.. :roflmao:
> *


those where the good ol days


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 06:49 PM~12832460
> *those where the good ol days
> *


tell me about it..times have changed.


----------



## BOUNZIN

yup now i would just rather take it to a shop for all the big things, i don't even know if i'm going to get dirty with the next project


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 03:28 PM~12831454
> *Nobody. Hatn on you homie jus busting some balls having some fun welcome to the bay :biggrin:
> *


Come on now homie-- when I made the post to someone who posted about this not bein a SWAPMEET-- and I said why does it matter since they havent posted since christmas- then you quoted that post and told me to stay out the topic cause I aint fROm the bay.. NOW- if you would have put some kind of smiley or somethin it might not have been so bad- but dont bacpeddle now- that wouldnt look good to your fellow BAY RIDERS :biggrin: 

Thanks for the welcome though- Ive been havin some fun in here with all yall fuccin aROund- I cant wait to head out there to grub some burgers and slam some shakes :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

:biggrin: HEY SHANE WHAT ABOUT A BIKE NIGHT?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 10:29 PM~12832916
> *:biggrin: HEY SHANE WHAT ABOUT A BIKE NIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike is so fuccin sic wit it- them wheels are straight nasty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:22 PM~12832828
> *Come on now homie-- when I made the post to someone who posted about this not bein a SWAPMEET-- and I said why does it matter since they havent posted since christmas- then you quoted that post and told me to stay out the topic cause I aint fROm the bay.. NOW- if you would have put some kind of smiley or somethin it might not have been so bad- but dont bacpeddle now- that wouldnt look good to your fellow BAY RIDERS :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome though- Ive been havin some fun in here with all yall fuccin aROund- I cant wait to head out there to grub some burgers and slam some shakes :biggrin:
> *


Aint nobody backpeddleing homie jus spoke my opinion you said something stupid you got a stupid reply just like the homie said keep it original its sams burgers not sams swapmeet and you got to come with a stupid remark so I decided to huride you alittle but then one of your cheerleaders thaught I was upset wich Im not just having fun I jus thaght I let evrybody know I aint mad but if you got butt hurt and thaught it was personal then thats your problem and thats an issue you got to deel with maybe you had a bad childhood or something I dont know but to tell you the truth I realy dont give a fuck what you or any of your cheerleader think :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 11:31 PM~12833628
> *Aint nobody backpeddleing homie jus spoke my opinion you said something stupid you got a stupid reply just like the homie said keep it original its sams burgers not sams swapmeet and you got to come with a stupid remark so I decided to huride you alittle but then  one of your cheerleaders thaught I was upset wich Im not just having fun I jus thaght I let evrybody know I aint mad but if you got butt hurt and thaught it was personal then thats your problem and thats an issue you got to deel with maybe you had a bad childhood or something I dont know but to tell you the truth I realy dont give a fuck what you or any of your cheerleader think :biggrin:
> *



I dont really think it was stupid at all cause it was the truth-- and if he really wanted to stic to the topic that bad-- he would be postin somethin in here and keep contributin to the topic. and talk about cheerleaders- you were the one speakin for somebody else- AINT NOBODY SPEAKIN FOR ME. and who got butthurt- Im laughin at ya with your dumbass comments-especialy the 1st one that started all this. 
and are you really gonna say it wasnt personal-- you straight up said
*" you aint even fROm the bay- so why dont you stay out of our topic"*-- thats personal-- and you was talkin shit. like i said- if you would have put 1 of your dumb :biggrin: then it wouldnt have been takin the way it was- but you didnt- so I started bein a smartass with ya-- and maybe you are jus mad that somebody figured out my smart ass comments before you-is that it??

and for reals-- are you really gonna use the bad childhood jokes-- come on now fool-- atleast put an effort in to tryin to clown someone-- you sure need to.

You can either dROp this- or keep TRYIN to clown-- neither bothers me at all





OH YEAH-- and damn- I aint even fROm the BAY and I got cheerleaders-- thats some impressive shit :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 27 2009, 03:01 PM~12830596
> *something he built all on his own with no HELP from a shop at all, i bet he even made is own cloth for the interior
> *


another cheerleader jumping on the banwagon huh


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 11:54 PM~12833858
> *another cheerleader jumping on the banwagon huh
> *


Im gonna have to go bac and look- but wasnt this guy takin up for you??







YUP-- he sure was-- so now I really dont understand your comments :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

And I wasnt talkin bout anybody else bein a cheerleader- I WAS TALKIN BOUT YOU BEIN THE CHEERLEADER


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:58 AM~12833910
> *And I wasnt talkin bout anybody else bein a cheerleader- I WAS TALKIN BOUT YOU BEIN THE CHEERLEADER
> *


Homie I think you need some clowning lessons because all been talking is some stupid ass shit you dont even know what the fuck your trying to say


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 12:12 AM~12834032
> *Homie I think you need some clowning lessons because all been talking is some stupid ass shit you dont even know what the fuck your trying to say
> *


This is getin funnier and funnier with every post


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 27 2009, 11:54 PM~12833858
> *another cheerleader jumping on the banwagon huh
> *


i don't jump on band wagons but it's very rare to buid your own ride from scratch i've built mine when it comes to dropping the engine in and slapping it all together and putting the interior in, and putting all the crome on the car, but i did not do the interior, i did not do the chrome plating or the paint, so i just find it funny when people especiallly young bucks say they built there own ride, when i just had a dropped primered monte carlo with kragen interior all me, but how it rolls now i had help from shops


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:56 PM~12833879
> *Im gonna have to go bac and look- but wasnt this guy takin up for you??
> YUP-- he sure was-- so now I really dont understand your comments :uh:
> *


i was not taking up with him i have no problem with anyone coming in a topic cuz this is not called the bay area topic it's called sam's where ANYONE can come and kick it as long as u ain't chipping :biggrin: , back in the day i was at sams now not so much so shit i'm probubly an outsider as well :angry:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 08:41 AM~12835062
> *i don't jump on band wagons but it's very rare to buid your own ride from scratch i've built mine when it comes to dropping the engine in and slapping it all together and putting the interior in, and putting all the crome on the car, but i did not do the interior, i did not  do the chrome plating or the paint, so i just find it funny when people especiallly young bucks say they built there own ride, when i just had a dropped primered monte carlo with kragen interior all me, but how it rolls now i had help from shops
> *


First of all if your refering to me being a young buck im far from that homie because I was out rolling Tennyson Rd while you were still pushing peddles.and what you just described about putting a car together is what I ment about building your own shit.When I made that coment I was talking about about that Swift fool probably bought a car that was already done by somedody elses likeings.But I guess im gonna have to draw a picture for ****** like you to understand what I mean


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 09:37 AM~12835872
> *First of all if your refering to me being a young buck im far from that homie because I was out rolling Tennyson Rd while you were still pushing peddles.and what you just described about putting a car together is what I ment about building your own shit.When I made that coment I was talking about about that Swift fool probably bought a car that was already done by somedody elses likeings.But I guess im gonna have to draw a picture for ****** like you to understand what I mean
> *


I ain't that young either and i was not referring to you specifically i said it's especially young bucks , thats what's funny about the net the real message never comes across right like you said we need to draw pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:50 AM~12834249
> *This is getin funnier and funnier with every post
> *


Aint it Ive been laughing at your dumb ass from the begining.Oh let me put some smiley faces up for you so you dont take it personal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: But you need to come up with your own clowns because I believe I called you a cheerleader now your trying to use it on me.So whenever you come out to the Bay Holla at me so I could have you a set of pon pons and high heels ready to put you on the trap BIACHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 09:37 AM~12835872
> *First of all if your refering to me being a young buck im far from that homie because I was out rolling Tennyson Rd while you were still pushing peddles.and what you just described about putting a car together is what I ment about building your own shit.When I made that coment I was talking about about that Swift fool probably bought a car that was already done by somedody elses likeings.But I guess im gonna have to draw a picture for ****** like you to understand what I mean
> *


FAR FROM DONE  
And I wont ever keep anything the same way- especialy somethin done to somebody elses likeings. I mean- if you had the chance to get a car rust free-- with a pROven set up-- for the price of a car thats jus stoc or close to it-- which would you get-- which would you rather start with?? and evn if it has a pROven set up on it- that still dont mean its stayin the same-- I like buildin and enjoy people payin me to build SHOW set ups-- so either way things would get changed. ILL NEVER BE THE GUY TO BUY A CAR AND LEAVE IT AS I GET IT- NEVER...  
OH WAIT-- mabe an all og 57 or 58 rag worth 100k+ I wouldnt fuc with that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 10:06 AM~12836159
> *Aint it Ive been laughing at your dumb ass from the begining.Oh let me put some smiley faces up for you so you dont take it personal :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: But you need to come up with your own clowns because I believe I called you a cheerleader now your trying to use it on me.So whenever you come out to the Bay Holla at me so I could have you a set of pon pons and high heels ready to put you on the trap BIACHHHHH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Ya- you called me a cheerleader-- and I aint cheered for nobody-- and i said it after you did of course because Im not a bitch like you that wants to think they all cool by talkin shit for nothin- If I talk shit- then its for a reason-- and when I went bac and said yous a cheerleader--- its cause you were already talkin shit and you were the one that started cheereleadin for ya homie tellin me to stay out YOUR topic after that christmas joke. 
and as far as when I come out to he Bay I wont need to holla at you- you will know im there  

NOW Im gonna go ahead and dROp this shit talkin to ya NOT KNOWIN ass cause I dont wanna be ruinin the SAMS topic or disruptin it more than already have


----------



## SWIPH

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BOUNZIN, SWIPH, upncomin6, *fesboogie*, Elwood

FES- dont antagonize things- Im tryin to be good in here :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

Swiph alwayz into somethin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 11:12 AM~12836886
> *Ya- you called me a cheerleader-- and I aint cheered for nobody-- and i said it after you did of course because Im not a bitch like you that wants to think they all cool by talkin shit for nothin- If I talk shit- then its for a reason-- and when I went bac and said yous a cheerleader--- its cause you were already talkin shit and you were the one that started cheereleadin for ya homie tellin me to stay out YOUR topic after that christmas joke.
> and as far as when I come out to he Bay I wont need to holla at you- you will know im there
> 
> NOW Im gonna go ahead and dROp this shit talkin to ya NOT KNOWIN  ass cause I dont wanna be ruinin the SAMS topic or disruptin it more than already have
> *


as long as this dont turn into the Qwikk & Chuck saga u ain't ruining theh topic as i memba when at sam's there is a ton of shit talking so this fits the topic perfectly :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:15 PM~12836904
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BOUNZIN, SWIPH, upncomin6, fesboogie, Elwood
> 
> FES- dont antagonize things- Im tryin to be good in here :biggrin:
> *


just read your post... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:16 AM~12836910
> *Swiph alwayz into somethin'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 11:16 AM~12836924
> *as long as this dont turn into the Qwikk & Chuck saga u ain't ruining theh topic as i memba when at sam's there is a ton of shit talking so this fits the topic perfectly :biggrin:
> *



OK-- I jus dont wanna be the OUTSIDER THAT CAME IN HERE AND GETS BLAMED FOR THE NEGATIVITY- ya know what im sayin.


----------



## SWIPH

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, *GOODTIMESROY*, BOUNZIN, Elwood

makin another appearance huh ROy :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:05 PM~12836793
> *FAR FROM DONE
> And I wont ever keep anything the same way- especialy somethin done to somebody elses likeings.  I mean- if you had the chance to get a car rust free-- with a pROven set up-- for the price of a car thats jus stoc or close to it-- which would you get-- which would you rather start with?? and evn if it has a pROven set up on it- that still dont mean its stayin the same-- I like buildin and enjoy people payin me to build SHOW set ups-- so either way things would get changed. ILL NEVER BE THE GUY TO BUY A CAR AND LEAVE IT AS I GET IT- NEVER...
> OH WAIT-- mabe an all og 57 or 58 rag worth 100k+  I wouldnt fuc with that :biggrin:
> *


I would just get the stock car and start from scrach especialy if your as bad as you say you are what does it matter if it is a proven set up or not and if your gonna change shit arround miteeswell start from scratch unless you doubt your self.I dont understand you homie how you gonna make buisness of other people doing set ups but you rather go buy somebody elses shit for yourself :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 11:24 AM~12837023
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, BOUNZIN, Elwood
> 
> makin another appearance huh ROy :biggrin:
> *


Just an appearance it's always entertaining to read your posts :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 11:26 AM~12837045
> *I would just get the stock car and start from scrach especialy if your as bad as you say you are what does it matter if it is a proven set up or not and if your gonna change shit arround miteeswell start from scratch unless you doubt your self.I dont understand you homie how you gonna make buisness of other people doing set ups but you rather go buy somebody elses shit for yourself :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE IM GETTIN PAID TO CHANGE THIS ONE UP-- and make it LOOK GOOD- it already performs- BUT IT AINT PRETTY THE WAY WE WANT IT TO BE-- thats the difference 

*ANd I dont need to SAY Im bad*  

and damn- it took you 15min to type all that


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:30 AM~12837089
> *Just an appearance it's always entertaining to read your posts :biggrin:
> *


Well you know I try and keep it simple-- dont like to get muthafucca all hurt at me- but as you know sometimes it happens :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 11:19 AM~12836954
> *OK-- I jus dont wanna be the OUTSIDER THAT CAME IN HERE AND GETS BLAMED FOR THE NEGATIVITY- ya know what im sayin.
> *


someone will always be sensitive and say u ruin something even if u was just giving props, i was an outsider once to sams but they brought my shit talking ass to sams


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:12 PM~12836886
> *Ya- you called me a cheerleader-- and I aint cheered for nobody-- and i said it after you did of course because Im not a bitch like you that wants to think they all cool by talkin shit for nothin- If I talk shit- then its for a reason-- and when I went bac and said yous a cheerleader--- its cause you were already talkin shit and you were the one that started cheereleadin for ya homie tellin me to stay out YOUR topic after that christmas joke.
> and as far as when I come out to he Bay I wont need to holla at you- you will know im there
> 
> NOW Im gonna go ahead and dROp this shit talkin to ya NOT KNOWIN  ass cause I dont wanna be ruinin the SAMS topic or disruptin it more than already have
> *


Come on homie dont stop now this is fun :biggrin: :biggrin: This is how we do it in the bay we stay talking shit all day.If you cant handle the heat stay off the topic  :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 11:35 AM~12837153
> *Come on homie dont stop now this is fun :biggrin:  :biggrin: This is how we do it in the bay we stay talking shit all day.If you cant handle the heat stay off the topic   :biggrin:
> *


he is true about the shit talking out here all we need now is lee up in here, the biggest shit talking chipper i know :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 11:35 AM~12837153
> *Come on homie dont stop now this is fun :biggrin:  :biggrin: This is how we do it in the bay we stay talking shit all day.If you cant handle the heat stay off the topic   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I refer bac to the comment I said about your NOT KNOWIN ASS :biggrin: 

Cause aparently you dont know shit bout SWIPH-- and you will never have enough heat to get to me- I was sayin that outta respect for the other riders in here that may not wanna listen you you yap your gums and not have a clue bout what you yappin about.


----------



## 68niou1

fuck it...

everybody bring they CARS to sams...


and LET THEM DO THE SHIT TALKING!!!



period. :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 11:37 AM~12837176
> *he is true about the shit talking out here all we need now is lee up in here, the biggest shit talking chipper i know :biggrin:
> *


I understand yall be talkin shit-- but a cetain somebody is the one that got hurt when I cracced a joke to begin with and then started cheerleadin camp at that point right there :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 11:37 AM~12837176
> *he is true about the shit talking out here all we need now is lee up in here, the biggest shit talking chipper i know :biggrin:
> *


I understand yall be talkin shit-- but a cetain somebody is the one that got hurt when I cracced a joke to begin with and then started cheerleadin camp at that point right there :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:40 PM~12837199
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I refer bac to the comment I said about your NOT KNOWIN ASS :biggrin:
> 
> Cause aparently you dont know shit bout SWIPH-- and you will never have enough heat to get to me- I was sayin that outta respect for the other riders in here that may not wanna listen you you yap your gums and not have a clue bout what you yappin about.
> *


come on homie you could come a little better than that go do your homework on shit talking then get back at me  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 11:41 AM~12837214
> *fuck it...
> 
> everybody bring they CARS to sams...
> and LET THEM DO THE SHIT TALKING!!!
> period. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



If I wasnt 1500miles away-- id be there in 15min :biggrin: 

Hopefully I can get out there this summer or somethin though-Im dyin for a burger and a shake


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 12:44 PM~12837241
> *come on homie you could come a little better than that go do your homework on shit talking then get back at me    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your favorite words Swiph!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 11:44 AM~12837241
> *come on homie you could come a little better than that go do your homework on shit talking then get back at me    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS- thats all you got dawg-- now this is gettin boring- I was hopin you would atleast have something good to say- somethn that would have to make me try and think-casue you done pROved you dont know shit about SWIPH :uh:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:42 PM~12837227
> *I understand yall be talkin shit-- but a cetain somebody is the one that got hurt when I cracced a joke to begin with and then started cheerleadin camp at that point right there :biggrin:
> *


Come on homie cant you be unique and come with your own shit :0 I forgot you like everrybody elses shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

we got alittle off topic going on in here :biggrin: this makes the day go by faster


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:46 AM~12837272
> *Your favorite words Swiph!!!  :biggrin:
> *


And you know it-- cause when it comes to SWIPH-- ****** best do they homework- cause thy got alot to learn  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 11:47 AM~12837286
> *Come on homie cant you be unique and come with your own shit :0 I forgot you like everrybody elses shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I aint unique- Im SWIPHSTYLES and on a whole notha level. and if you knew anything about me- that comment about liking everybody elses shit is to funny-
I got ****** talkin shit everyday for me tellin em I DONT LIKE THEY SHIT


----------



## BOUNZIN

see this makes a topic move all the other TTT or smiley's are gay, thats way i'm rarely upstairs and always in the basement


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:47 PM~12837281
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS- thats all you got dawg-- now this is gettin boring- I was hopin you would atleast have something good to say- somethn that would have to make me try and think-casue you done pROved you dont know shit about SWIPH :uh:
> *


The only thing I know about swiph is that your a wanabe cheerleader for the bay,and that you like riding other peoples shit,and that you think you know how to clown (but you dont)and that your a BIACHHH :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

Hey SWIPH post some pics of you cheering with your pon pons and high heels I wana see how sexy you could be


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 11:56 AM~12837373
> *The only thing I know about swiph is that your a wanabe cheerleader for  the bay,and that you like riding other peoples shit,and that you think you know how to clown (but you dont)and that your a BIACHHH :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a cheerleader for the bay huh- oh wait- A WANNABEE CHEERLEADER- wow thats even better.. I wish you would come up with some real clownin-- cause this jus aint even fun.. this stuff aint even makin me realize I have feeelings- let alone hurtin em. and the only way you are gettin through this topic is by ignorin everything I say.. SO- how are you really SO GOOD AT CLOWNIN-- step ya game up.

and the BIAAAAAATCH that you keep using-- oh that really makes me cry :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 12:00 PM~12837413
> *Hey SWIPH post some pics of you cheering with your pon pons and high heels I wana see how sexy you could be
> *


If I did that youd pRObably right clic and save so you could put an ad on Craigslist and try and tric *** ****** into comin to see you :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

:roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:05 PM~12837475
> *a cheerleader for the bay huh- oh wait- A WANNABEE CHEERLEADER- wow thats even better..  I wish you would come up with some real clownin-- cause this jus aint even fun.. this stuff aint even makin me realize I have feeelings- let alone hurtin em.    and the only way you are gettin through this topic is by ignorin everything I say.. SO- how are you really SO GOOD AT CLOWNIN--  step ya game up.
> 
> and the BIAAAAAATCH  that you keep using-- oh that really makes me cry :uh:
> *


I aint seen no clownin comeing from you homie you need to step your game up all you been posting is some stupid ass shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:08 PM~12837498
> *If I did that youd pRObably right clic and save so you could put an ad on Craigslist  and try and tric *** ****** into comin to see you :biggrin:
> *


Your dam rite Ill put you up on craigslist homie Ill pimp your ass like the trick you are thats why I told you when come out to Sams holla at me so I could put you on the trap see how dum you are you just put your own dick in your mouth try another one homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN

where are the rest of the sam fam


----------



## SWIPH

How many times are you gonna start typin - the stop= then start typin - then stop- ju say somethin already :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 12:15 PM~12837561
> *Your dam rite Ill put you up on craigslist homie Ill pimp your ass like the trick you are thats why I told you when come out to Sams holla at me so I could put you on the trap see how dum you are you just put your own dick in your mouth try another one homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



***** you the ******- you jus wana use my pic to try and tric fools into thinkin they comin to get somethin good- when really they jus gonna show up to your ugly ass.== you pRObably the BAIT N SWITCH KING OF THE BAY arent ya :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

Im glad Ive been able to contribute to yalls topic-- I mean- it has had some pages fly by in the pas few days ---- even if we is speakin bullshit- atleast its stayin at the top :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 PM~12837576
> *How many times are you gonna start typin - the stop= then start typin - then stop- ju say somethin already :uh:
> *


see what I mean you be posting some stupid ass shit im gonna leave you alone now hope you have a nice day you trick ass biach


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 12:24 PM~12837645
> *see what I mean you be posting some stupid ass shit im gonna leave you alone now hope you have a nice day you trick ass biach
> *


\
If you wanna call it leavin me alone- or you givin up- it dont matter to me--- its fine with me- cause I have more fun when somebody really has some good jokes and clowns hard-- its a waste of time when shit aint even funny-- when it dont even make you wanan be mean. ANd you havent made me wanna be mean NOT ONCE YET- so have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

lets see how many pages pass by when i get back running out to pick up lunch, i need something to eat with this entertainment


----------



## SWIPH

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, MIDNITE510, BOUNZIN, *himbone*, Elwood

what up homie


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12837674
> *\
> If you wanna call it leavin me alone- or you givin up- it dont matter to me--- its fine with me- cause I have more fun when somebody really has some good jokes and clowns hard-- its a waste of time when shit aint even funny-- when it dont even make you wanan be mean. ANd you havent made me wanna be mean NOT ONCE YET- so have a nice day :biggrin:
> *


Jus stay praying homie


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 12:43 PM~12837798
> *Jus stay praying homie
> *


If you only had half a clue  :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

Elwood lets see your dies. i always remeber peps by there cars.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 12:53 PM~12837872
> *Elwood lets see your rides. i always remeber peps by there cars.
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:53 PM~12837872
> *Elwood lets see your dies. i always remeber peps by there cars.
> *


my daily is on my avatar it use to be orange and ive been arround for a long time even before you came out


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 01:06 PM~12837958
> *my daily is on my avatar it use to be orange and ive been arround for a long time even before you came out
> *


really so when you think i came out?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:08 PM~12837972
> *really so when you think i came out?
> *


WHY the hell you coming out for keep that to your self :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

it seems people think just because our hair aint grey we have not been in the game for awhile


----------



## SWIPH

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, BOUNZIN, himbone, BAYLIFEDUECE


wheres ELWOOD- why did he leave- he blast on somebody like that then disapears?? hopefully hes loadin up some pics of it when it was orange :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 01:09 PM~12837992
> *WHY the hell you coming out for keep that to your self :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

heres my car in 2000 streetlow and this was my third car by then


----------



## himbone

I mean my third low had more then 10 cars by then and i was only 21 at the time


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 PM~12838056
> *heres my car in 2000 streetlow and this was my third car by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think im in that second issue


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 01:14 PM~12838029
> *it seems that people think just because thier hair is grey they have  been in the game for awhile
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 PM~12838056
> *heres my car in 2000 streetlow and this was my third car by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what set up was in your 64 bac then??


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:18 PM~12838071
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


that works to :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:20 PM~12838084
> *what set up was in your 64 bac then??
> *


single pump showtime dont remember how many batts i think 6-8


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:21 PM~12838094
> *single pump showtime dont remember how many batts i think 6-8
> *


damm i didnt know u had that car back then :0 
good shit


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:21 PM~12838094
> *single pump showtime dont remember how many batts i think 6-8
> *


did you ever hop at sams with anything else besides your 64 imp? i'm trying to memba you


----------



## himbone

one of the rear pumps used to be my front thats in there nowif you ever see the setup


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 01:22 PM~12838109
> *did you ever hop at sams with anything else besides your 64 imp? i'm trying to memba you
> *


no when i heard about sams the car was apart frame was out from under it for about 2 years and by the time i got it back together sams was dead


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:23 PM~12838129
> *no when i heard about sams the car was apart frame was out from under it for about 2 years and by the time i got it back together sams was dead
> *


yeah i killed it with all my clowning on fools :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:23 PM~12838129
> *no when i heard about sams the car was apart frame was out from under it for about 2 years and by the time i got it back together sams was dead
> *


been to a few of your guys pic nics back in the day with peanut good times good times


----------



## himbone

one of my first memories of hopping was out in oakland at the taco truck on east 14th taking on dave from aztecas with the 4 pump 62. i have 2 pumps 6 batts on a partial wrapped canadian and we clowned him. everyone was yellin it was a shop car,but we built it at my buddys house they all thought ron from new age built it.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 01:24 PM~12838136
> *yeah i killed it with all my clowning on fools :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## himbone

we'll I got to go look at a job you all have fun in here


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12838160
> *one of my first memories of hopping was out in oakland at the taco truck on east 14th taking on dave from aztecas with the 4 pump 62. i have 2 pumps 6 batts on a partial wrapped canadian and we clowned him. everyone was yellin it was a shop car,but we built it at my buddys house they all thought ron from new age built it.
> *



PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:28 PM~12838173
> *PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS :biggrin:
> *


ill see if i have some of the old car but ill have to scan them or try and take pics of pics will try later you pic hoe :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:28 PM~12838170
> *we'll I got to go look at a job you all have fun in here
> *



Drive safe :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:29 PM~12838179
> *ill see if i have some of the old car but ill have to scan them or try and take pics of pics will try later you pic hoe :biggrin:
> *


That would be me :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:29 PM~12838182
> *Drive safe :biggrin:
> *


smashin in the blaze of course haha


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:30 PM~12838191
> *smashin in the blaze of course haha
> *


thats the only way to do it


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12838160
> *one of my first memories of hopping was out in oakland at the taco truck on east 14th taking on dave from aztecas with the 4 pump 62. i have 2 pumps 6 batts on a partial wrapped canadian and we clowned him. everyone was yellin it was a shop car,but we built it at my buddys house they all thought ron from new age built it.
> *


i memeba the taco trucks plus the kragen parking lot then the cruise to sams i memba that died out when all them fools with guns was about to rush kragens, when we use to role with sly c.c.


----------



## himbone

I was with BROWN IMAGE out of Richmond back then


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:46 PM~12838394
> *I was with BROWN IMAGE out of Richmond back then
> *


did they have that crazy orange monte dancer??


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 02:08 PM~12837972
> *really so when you think i came out?
> *


the only car I noticed you in was in the orange 64 that was hitting nice


----------



## Elwood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU


----------



## Elwood

the candy green 64 was mine there a few more OGs from the bay that are in this video and this was like my 10th low low back then


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 02:12 PM~12838655
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU
> *


DAMN I MEMBA THAT SONG DAMN I'M OLD


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 02:15 PM~12838682
> *the candy green 64 was mine there a few more OGs from the bay that are in this video and this was like my 10th low low back then
> *


DAMN- I sat through that whole video jus to see your 64-- thats sux they only show it for a second huh-- I bet bac then you was all happy to see that video come on the TV-- shit I would have been if it was mine- especialy when it first came out.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 01:41 PM~12837214
> *fuck it...
> 
> everybody bring they CARS to sams...
> and LET THEM DO THE SHIT TALKING!!!
> period. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


i got some cooking nelson..im down with that,,if people thought the lincoln was hott wait till they see what i got next  what u got left..u sold the dropp right?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 03:21 PM~12838094
> *single pump showtime dont remember how many batts i think 6-8
> *


i remember 1st time seeing your car , you was gas hopping it on the bridge.. u where going 2 visit chago and i was heading the other way and all i seen was a frt 64 clip over go higher then the center divider wall..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 02:43 PM~12838944
> *i remember 1st time seeing your car , you was gas hopping it on the bridge.. u where going 2 visit chago and i was heading the other way and all i seen was a frt 64 clip over go higher then the center divider wall..
> *


I wish I had could have seen that- thats some gangsta shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 03:12 PM~12838655
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU
> *



Dam bringing back memories right there kicking with some OG’s before they were OG's from Low Creations, New Style and Midnite Senations  

Back then Daniel was running around the neighbor hood saying his dad did a drive by :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 03:38 PM~12838904
> *i got some cooking nelson..im down with that,,if people thought the lincoln was hott wait till they see what i got next   what u got left..u sold the dropp right?
> *



You going to keep it this time :dunno: :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 28 2009, 04:52 PM~12839049
> *You going to keep it this time  :dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: yes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 02:43 PM~12838944
> *i remember 1st time seeing your car , you was gas hopping it on the bridge.. u where going 2 visit chago and i was heading the other way and all i seen was a frt 64 clip over go higher then the center divider wall..
> *


DAMN I MISS GAS HOPPING MY SHIT DOWN THE FREE WAYS AND BRIDGES I MEMBA I WOULD PISS OFF ALL MY MEMBERS WHEN I WOULD BE THAT NEXT TO THERE CARS THEY WOULD YELL AT ME


----------



## BOUNZIN

WHAT UP WAYNE :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 12:27 PM~12838160
> *one of my first memories of hopping was out in oakland at the taco truck on east 14th taking on dave from aztecas with the 4 pump 62. i have 2 pumps 6 batts on a partial wrapped canadian and we clowned him. everyone was yellin it was a shop car,but we built it at my buddys house they all thought ron from new age built it.
> *


was that the blue 62? if so i hopped against him too and when he lost he said he wanted to car dance :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 02:12 PM~12839260
> *WHAT UP WAYNE :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats been going on in here? like 20 pages in two days, instead of the usual 2 posts.... i think you guys caused LIL to short circuit last night :around:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 03:19 PM~12839347
> *:biggrin:  whats been going on in here? like 20 pages in two days, instead of the usual 2 posts.... i think you guys caused LIL to short circuit last night :around:
> *


I think so the last post i did in here LIL took a crap, this topic ain't use to people actually talking just smileys and TTT's :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 04:19 PM~12839347
> *:biggrin:  whats been going on in here? like 20 pages in two days, instead of the usual 2 posts.... i think you guys caused LIL to short circuit last night :around:
> *


Was up Wayne you know just Huridn allittle was up with you?


----------



## BOUNZIN

i think everyone just wants there post counts up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 11:53 AM~12837872
> *Elwood lets see your dies. i always remeber peps by there cars.
> *


E i remember you in your 4 pumped 64 back around 91 when i still had a mini truck... you were at the gas station at A st. with tony who had the green 68 in midnite  and before that it was the 68, burgandy right? i didnt know who you were but i remember it 3 wheeling down hesperian...  

oh, i got a pic of your cadi when it was orange if you want me to post it up :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 04:26 PM~12839427
> *E i remember you in your 4 pumped 64 back around 91 when i still had a mini truck... you were at the gas station at A st. with tony who had the green 68 in midnite   and before that it was the 68, burgandy right? i didnt know who you were but i remember it 3 wheeling down hesperian...
> 
> oh, i got a pic of your cadi when it was orange if you want me to post it up :biggrin:
> *


yea go ahead and post em for me


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 04:26 PM~12839427
> *E i remember you in your 4 pumped 64 back around 91 when i still had a mini truck... you were at the gas station at A st. with tony who had the green 68 in midnite   and before that it was the 68, burgandy right? i didnt know who you were but i remember it 3 wheeling down hesperian...
> 
> oh, i got a pic of your cadi when it was orange if you want me to post it up :biggrin:
> *


Yeap thats back in the day when you had the pink panther the good ol days


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 03:26 PM~12839427
> *E i remember you in your 4 pumped 64 back around 91 when i still had a mini truck... you were at the gas station at A st. with tony who had the green 68 in midnite   and before that it was the 68, burgandy right? i didnt know who you were but i remember it 3 wheeling down hesperian...
> 
> oh, i got a pic of your cadi when it was orange if you want me to post it up :biggrin:
> *


lets see if i memba this car i just have a hard time remembering rides 91 i was rolling dropped in a primered monte carlo on supremes


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 04:35 PM~12839518
> *lets see if i memba this car i just have a hard time remembering rides 91 i was rolling dropped in a primered monte carlo on supremes
> *


At that time I had the candy green 64,and a candy red 64 with a whte top,and I had a candy red 73 revi,and a candy red76 glass house back then I was rolling with MIDNITE SENSATIONS Im sure you remember homie


----------



## BOUNZIN

i probubly will once i see them the rivi and glass house most likely, the four probubly not never like tre's or 4's to common when i started in the game everyone wanted an imp


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 03:41 PM~12839564
> *At that time I had the candy green 64,and a candy red 64 with a whte top,and I had a candy red 73 revi,and a candy red76 glass house back then I was rolling with MIDNITE SENSATIONS Im sure you remember homie
> *



DAMN Balla- you was doin it big . Things must have been goin real good for ya huh :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 04:47 PM~12839612
> *DAMN Balla- you was doin it big . Things must have been goin real good for ya huh :biggrin:
> *


Yea it was some good times back then


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 03:51 PM~12839660
> *Yea it was some good times back then
> *


Sounds like it-- I mean when you can pull out a different Candy Ride everyday of the weekend- 
and still pic your kids up fROm school on monday in a different-- those are definetly good times :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 04:47 PM~12839612
> *DAMN Balla- you was doin it big . Things must have been goin real good for ya huh :biggrin:
> *


and still having a good time today  I got so much candy Ill give ****** cavaties :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 03:57 PM~12839717
> *and still having a good time today  I got so much candy Ill give ****** cavaties :biggrin:
> *


now u starting to sound like me


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

E goes through more cars than anyone i know...

heres his daily when it was orange, but hardly anyone saw it before he changed it again  









heres a coupe that i got from him...









i dont have any older pics. E do you have pics from the cal palace show where you hopped the yellow 68? i think it was 2000.


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 05:15 PM~12839894
> *E goes through more cars than anyone i know...
> 
> heres his daily when it was orange, but hardly anyone saw it before he changed it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a coupe that i got from him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have any older pics. E do you have pics from the cal palace show where you hopped the yellow 68? i think it was 2000.
> *


Na I lost those going thrugh my second divorce :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

Ive got a question for ya bay riders--- if all you hear is how cali is against fat white
AND I HEAR IT ALOT- somebody beside me is always postin it-- or agreein wit me when I say somethin bout em- how come Im seein so many in these pics??

not hatin on anyone-- jus curious of yalls thoughts ??


----------



## BOUNZIN

LOVE THE FAT WHITES SKINNY WHITES ARE FOR PANSIES :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 04:27 PM~12840023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE FAT WHITES SKINNY WHITES ARE FOR PANSIES :biggrin:
> *



I had a feelin you liked em since they on your car :biggrin: 

but that wasnt my question- I was askin swhy so many people make it seem like CALI is a SKINNies only state- ???


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 04:24 PM~12839995
> *Ive got a question for ya bay riders--- if all you hear is how cali is against fat white
> AND I HEAR IT ALOT- somebody beside me is always postin it-- or agreein wit me when I say somethin bout em- how come Im seein so many in these pics??
> 
> not hatin on anyone-- jus curious of yalls thoughts ??
> *


For some reason that's all we rolled on was buffed out wide whites, don't really know why. Me personally, I got tired of keeping them dam things clean. so I went with skinny whites.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 04:29 PM~12840046
> *I had a feelin you liked em since they on your car :biggrin:
> 
> but that wasnt my question- I was askin swhy so many people make it seem like CALI is a SKINNies only state- ???
> *


i've never liked skinny white walls like i said they are for pansies :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nntoo9&s=5


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 28 2009, 04:32 PM~12840076
> *For some reason that's all we rolled on was buffed out wide whites, don't really know why. Me personally, I got tired of keeping them dam things clean. so I went with skinny whites.
> *


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 05:24 PM~12839995
> *Ive got a question for ya bay riders--- if all you hear is how cali is against fat white
> AND I HEAR IT ALOT- somebody beside me is always postin it-- or agreein wit me when I say somethin bout em- how come Im seein so many in these pics??
> 
> not hatin on anyone-- jus curious of yalls thoughts ??
> *


Fat whites was a northern cali. thing and the skinnys was a southern cali. thing now alot of people are staring to roll the skinnys


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 04:39 PM~12840155
> *i've never liked skinny white walls like i said they are for pansies :biggrin:
> *



WELL- atleast you stand behind your decision to ROll Fatties :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 03:29 PM~12840046
> *I had a feelin you liked em since they on your car :biggrin:
> 
> but that wasnt my question- I was askin swhy so many people make it seem like CALI is a SKINNies only state- ???
> *


they only roll skinnies in socal, fat whites was a norcal thing. i used to always have fat whites but now i like the small whitewall look, especially if you have 14"s. the fat whitewall makes the tire look bigger in my opinion 

oh and colored dishes was a socal thing also but they started a trend that many have followed :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 04:47 PM~12840225
> *Fat whites was a northern cali. thing and the skinnys was a southern cali. thing now alot of people are staring to roll the skinnys
> *


THAT IS THE KIND OF ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FOR  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 04:47 PM~12840235
> *they only roll skinnies in socal, fat whites was a norcal thing. i used to always have fat whites but now i like the small whitewall look, especially if you have 14"s. the fat whitewall makes the tire look bigger in my opinion
> *


another good answer


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 02:38 PM~12838904
> *i got some cooking nelson..im down with that,,if people thought the lincoln was hott wait till they see what i got next   what u got left..u sold the dropp right?
> *


yup gone way gone, my fleet is gone too, , my 64 is gone too just a few days ago  
had to take care of some legal shit....

all im left is with a gay ass t top cutty :angry: 
but ima make the best of it.. 
times will get better sooner or later ... 

i wanna see what u got up your sleeve!! i was hella feeling that linc..
did u ever find out who did it?


----------



## BOUNZIN

the other reason fatties are becoming extinct they are getting harder to find everyone wants 20's or bigger so not to many people making them and i want roll cut white walls any more


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 04:52 PM~12840288
> *yup gone way gone, my fleet is gone too,  , my 64 is gone too just a few days ago
> had to take care of some legal shit....
> 
> all im left is with a gay ass t top cutty :angry:
> but ima make the best of it..
> times will get better sooner or later ...
> 
> i wanna see what u got up your sleeve!!  i was hella feeling that linc..
> did u ever find out who did it?
> *


If you are gonna do a G-body up-- then The T-top cars are the way to go.. Get tha fuccer goin- then flip it- you know how it works-- it aint your 1st time aROund the bloc homie :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 04:55 PM~12840320
> *If you are gonna do a G-body up-- then The T-top cars are the way to go..  Get tha fuccer goin- then flip it- you know how it works-- it aint your 1st time aROund the bloc homie :biggrin:
> *


  

you should know :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 04:53 PM~12840301
> *the other reason fatties are becoming extinct they are getting harder to find everyone wants 20's or bigger so not to many people making them and i want roll cut  white walls any more
> *


cut whites are definetly for pansies :biggrin: 

I wont ROll either though


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 04:56 PM~12840328
> *
> 
> you should know :biggrin:
> *


Im jus a newbie aROund here-- I dont know nothin :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 05:48 PM~12840242
> *THAT IS THE KIND OF ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FOR   :biggrin:
> *


A homie post some pics of what you got or built let me check out what you got


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 03:52 PM~12840288
> *yup gone way gone, my fleet is gone too,  , my 64 is gone too just a few days ago
> had to take care of some legal shit....
> 
> all im left is with a gay ass t top cutty :angry:
> but ima make the best of it..
> times will get better sooner or later ...
> 
> i wanna see what u got up your sleeve!!  i was hella feeling that linc..
> did u ever find out who did it?
> *


you sold the 4?! i saw you had some parts on craigslist... you still have the 8 dont you...


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 04:59 PM~12840364
> *you sold the 4?! i saw you had some parts on craigslist... you still have the 8 dont you...
> *



ohh yeah, i forgot about that one :biggrin: 


but still no time soon.. takin my time on dat one


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 04:59 PM~12840360
> *A homie post some pics of what you got or built let me check out what you got
> *


you pRObably wouldnt like what Ive built- Ive built a lotta mini trux - MINI TRUCCIN STYLE- not lowrider.. I mean Ive had some G-bodies- but nothin way off the hook. Ive had some impalas- but never fully finished em. It seems like Ive always had a bunch of pROjects goin at once- but its always been difficult while doin customers rides- Ive never had alot of time to do my own . Ive done alot of sic stuff for customers-- especialy the ones that let me do what I want - like with thier suspensions and set ups-- but I dont wana post those and make it look like Im tryin to claim em


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 04:07 PM~12840429
> *you pRObably wouldnt like what Ive built- Ive built a lotta mini trux - MINI TRUCCIN STYLE- not lowrider..  I mean Ive had some G-bodies- but nothin way off the hook. Ive had some impalas- but never fully finished em. It seems like Ive always had a bunch of pROjects goin at once- but its always been difficult while doin customers rides- Ive never had alot of time to do my own .  Ive done alot of sic stuff for customers-- especialy the ones that let me do what I want - like with thier suspensions and set ups-- but I dont wana post those and make it look like Im tryin to claim em
> *


have you had anything plaqued up it the RO?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 05:09 PM~12840458
> *have you had anything plaqued up it the RO?
> *


NAW- it takes alot to be plaqued in our southern coloRadO chapter-- I was jus gettin goin on my 62 which was way clean to start with-- but then I sold it due to some legal BS.- along with my 65 SS396. My Blazer that Himbone has now was gettin sprayed Candy oriental Blue and an LS-1 goin in it- but when all this legal stuff happened- I lost my shop and ALOT of parts for my blazer- includin 3 gallons of HOK- the LS-1 and a sic set of 26in wheels. all my airbag set up and a whole lot more SO- I gave up on it and decided to get rid of it..


----------



## BOUNZIN

don't get started on plaqueable rides for the RO they have a whole topic about it


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 05:19 PM~12840543
> *don't get started on plaqueable rides for the RO they have a whole topic about it
> *


Well I dont speak on anyone else except our chapter- and here-- your shit has to be SUPER TIGHT-- SUPER CLEAN- -- no way aROund it


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 06:22 PM~12840567
> *Well I dont speak on anyone else except our chapter- and here-- your shit has to be SUPER TIGHT-- SUPER CLEAN- -- no way aROund it
> *



So would you saw Swiph with what we got planning my car will be plaqueable?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 04:19 PM~12840543
> *don't get started on plaqueable rides for the RO they have a whole topic about it
> *


 :dunno: 
i sold my cadi to someone in the LA chapter and he said they were strict on the type of cars they would allow to be plaqued.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2009, 05:48 PM~12840836
> *So would you saw Swiph with what we got planning my car will be plaqueable?
> *


your bomb is definetly gonna be-- but lets take this to our topic-- we dont wanna make anyone feel like us outsiders are tryin to take over thier topic by discussin coloRadO stuff in it :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 06:56 PM~12840921
> *your bomb is definetly gonna be-- but lets take this to our topic-- we dont wanna make anyone feel like us outsiders are tryin to take over thier topic by discussin coloRadO stuff in it :biggrin:
> *


So your in a club but your not flying a plaque :dunno: how is tha? Have you ever flew a plaque? :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 06:08 PM~12841027
> *So your in a club but your not flying a plaque  :dunno: how is tha? Have you ever flew a plaque? :uh:
> *


Like I said- it takes alot to plaque somethin in our chapter- and you can hate on me all you want-- but Id rather say Im not flyin a plague rather thanto have flown a plaque in somethin not up to standards. I was bROught into ROllerz because of the level of work I do and what I do.  You can :uh: all you want- it dont bother me a bit. 
I do topnotch work and help my bROthers out while doin it-- my set ups are clean- all my work is clean and you can bet when my ride is finished- it will be TOPNOTCH WITH A PLAQUE-- and it aint jus cause it has some clean candy on it.

HATE ON ME ALL YOU WANT- MY SKILLS AND WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF

















These are 2 set ups Im most pROud of
and the ALL STAINLESS ONE- was all by hand-- no machine work and nobody else touched it. and the one up top was molded with nothin but steel-- NO BONDO-- so
KEEP HATIN  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 06:55 PM~12840320
> *If you are gonna do a G-body up-- then The T-top cars are the way to go..  Get tha fuccer goin- then flip it- you know how it works-- it aint your 1st time aROund the bloc homie :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 06:30 PM~12841297
> *X2
> *


 thanks fellas!!!


got me motivated now thanks on da realz!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:29 PM~12841276
> *Like I said- it takes alot to plaque somethin in our chapter- and you can hate on me all you want-- but Id rather say Im not flyin a plague rather thanto  have flown a plaque in somethin not up to standards. I was bROught into ROllerz because of the level of work I do and what I do.  You can  :uh:  all you want- it dont bother me a bit.
> I do topnotch work and help my bROthers out while doin it--  my set ups are clean- all my work is clean and you can bet when my ride is finished- it will be TOPNOTCH WITH A PLAQUE-- and it aint jus cause it has some clean candy on it.
> 
> HATE ON ME ALL YOU WANT- MY SKILLS AND WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 2 set ups Im most pROud of
> and the ALL STAINLESS ONE- was all by hand-- no machine work and nobody else touched it. and the one up top was molded with nothin but steel-- NO BONDO-- so
> KEEP HATIN   :biggrin:
> *


THAT STAINLESS ONES NICE..


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 06:29 PM~12841276
> *Like I said- it takes alot to plaque somethin in our chapter- and you can hate on me all you want-- but Id rather say Im not flyin a plague rather thanto  have flown a plaque in somethin not up to standards. I was bROught into ROllerz because of the level of work I do and what I do.  You can  :uh:  all you want- it dont bother me a bit.
> I do topnotch work and help my bROthers out while doin it--  my set ups are clean- all my work is clean and you can bet when my ride is finished- it will be TOPNOTCH WITH A PLAQUE-- and it aint jus cause it has some clean candy on it.
> 
> HATE ON ME ALL YOU WANT- MY SKILLS AND WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 2 set ups Im most pROud of
> and the ALL STAINLESS ONE- was all by hand-- no machine work and nobody else touched it. and the one up top was molded with nothin but steel-- NO BONDO-- so
> KEEP HATIN   :biggrin:
> *


damm homie thats crazy shit right there :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 08:34 PM~12841335
> *thanks fellas!!!
> got me motivated now thanks on da realz!! :cheesy:
> *


i hope so..but then again u build cars like nothing right


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 06:35 PM~12841347
> *THAT STAINLESS ONES NICE..
> *


YA- that one I had alot of fun doin- it was alot of work-- but alotta fun.. If you notice- the bac panel on the car ai had to cut off to put the stainless floor in- then put the piece bac on and weld it up after it was all together


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:37 PM~12841368
> *YA- that one I had alot of fun doin- it was alot of work-- but alotta fun.. If you notice- the bac panel on the car ai had to cut off to put the stainless floor in- then put the piece bac on and weld it up after it was all together
> *


i just noticed that,,got any pics of the finished product, set up in and all?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 06:35 PM~12841348
> *damm homie thats crazy shit right there :0
> *


THats the kind of set ups I do. I hate normal shit- you will never catch a
SET UP BY SWIPH lookin normal with some ghetto ass angle iron and shit. NEVER ANY THREADS SHOWIN ANYWHERE EITHER  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

while im here....shane!!! wuz up with the hop.. got anything going or planning?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 06:39 PM~12841386
> *i just noticed that,,got any pics of the finished product, set up in and all?
> *


The paint and body guys are still workin on that car-- set up wont go in till the cars ready- and with these guys I dont know how long that will be :angry: -- but fuc it--- Im not the one behind schedule on it :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

SWIPH. Homie why you gota get all but hurt ain't nobody hatn on you I just asked a simple question but that top set up looked like some battle star galactica type shit no wonder you ran in to legal problems and now I truely see you realy are nothing but a cheerleader how can you claim a club and not have nothing to fly with :buttkick: :nono: :werd:


----------



## MODHOPPER

THIS TOPIC IS FUCK NOW


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 06:37 PM~12841361
> *i hope so..but then again u build cars like nothing right
> *


hell nahh bro, i get paid 12 bucks an hour.. 
and i live in an apartment  
thats why i only worry about frames and not so much with the rest because it gets to expensive  
i wish i had it like that


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 01:47 PM~12838400
> *did they have that crazy orange monte dancer??
> *


yup i loved that monte street dancer


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 06:48 PM~12841478
> *SWIPH.  Homie why you gota get all but hurt ain't nobody hatn on you I just asked a simple question but that top set up looked like some battle star galactica type shit no wonder you ran in to legal problems and now I truely see you realy are nothing but a cheerleader how can you claim a club and not have nothing to fly with :buttkick:  :nono:  :werd:
> *


Its not about gettin all hurt- its about you tryin to clown after I JUS POSTED EXACTLY WHAT IS UP in my post before - then you had to say somethin more about it.. If you wanna act like you aint hatin-- then you are jus retarded. and as far as that set up goes- I dont see how you can even tie that and legal pROblems together- even in a joke-- I dont see it- 
Besides that you arent man enough to give credit where credit is due after you have talked shit  
And the cheerleader stuff-- now you really got me laughin- 
keep cheerin- 
FOR YOURSELF :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 06:53 PM~12841533
> *yup i loved that monte street dancer
> *


yeah taht ended up being my boys for a while till it broke in 2

any body got video of it?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 03:10 PM~12839240
> *DAMN I MISS GAS HOPPING MY SHIT DOWN THE FREE WAYS AND BRIDGES I MEMBA I WOULD PISS OFF ALL MY MEMBERS WHEN I WOULD BE THAT NEXT TO THERE CARS THEY WOULD YELL AT ME
> *


i remember leaving a bbq down by candlestick i had danced my 64 so hard i bent a trailing arm like a v. my boy came out with a new one. we left and got on the freeway. all the fellas from Brown Image behind me and I was hopping the ass on the freeway smackin my front bumper on the ground. till i snapped 4 lugs and almost lost it. aww the good ole days of driving not giving a fuck breaking down all the time havin fun fixing it on the side of the road and tarin it up again


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 07:04 PM~12841660
> *i remember leaving a bbq down by candlestick i had danced my 64 so hard i bent a trailing arm like a v. my boy came out with a new one. we left and got on the freeway. all the fellas from Brown Image behind me and I was hopping the ass on the freeway smackin my front bumper on the ground. till i snapped 4 lugs and almost lost it. aww the good ole days of driving not giving a fuck breaking down all the time havin fun fixing it on the side of the road and tarin it up again
> *



DAMN-- now thats some wild shit right there


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 07:57 PM~12841590
> *Its not about gettin all hurt- its about you tryin to clown after I JUS POSTED EXACTLY WHAT IS UP in my post before - then you had to say somethin more about it.. If you wanna act like you aint hatin-- then you are jus retarded.  and as far as that set up goes- I dont see how you can even tie that and legal pROblems together- even in a joke-- I dont see it-
> Besides that you arent man enough to give credit where credit is due after you have talked shit
> And the cheerleader stuff-- now you really got me laughin-
> keep cheerin-
> FOR YOURSELF  :biggrin:
> *


First of all you havnt showed me anything to hate on so where get I'm hatn on you I could see the legal problems on that set up you if that was me you would of gotting an asswooping on top of a law suit quit being a little mad bitch you act like your on your rag or something if you need some tissues shoot me your address and ill ship you some :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SWIPH, MIDNITE510, himbone, *fesboogie*, puertorican65, Elwood, 68niou1


what uo fes- got a ***** tryin to clown- guess he aint learned my feling dont get hurt by bitches talkin shit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:10 PM~12841758
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SWIPH, MIDNITE510, himbone, fesboogie, puertorican65, Elwood, 68niou1
> what uo fes- got a ***** tryin to clown- guess he aint learned my feling dont get hurt by bitches talkin shit :biggrin:
> *


telling you trouble jus' gravitates your way... In all the topics!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 07:10 PM~12841735
> *First of all you havnt showed me anything to hate on so where get I'm hatn on you I could see the legal problems on that set up you if that was me you would of gotting an asswooping on top of a law suit quit being a little mad bitch you act like your on your rag or something if you need some tissues shoot me your address and ill ship you some :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


maybe the customer wanted a wild setup like that???


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 07:10 PM~12841735
> *First of all you havnt showed me anything to hate on so where get I'm hatn on you I could see the legal problems on that set up you if that was me you would of gotting an asswooping on top of a law suit quit being a little mad bitch you act like your on your rag or something if you need some tissues shoot me your address and ill ship you some :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Now thats some funny shit--
***** we all know you hatin right now- I dont give a fuc who your friends are- what rides you have- how much candy you have. THat set up right there was givin so much pROps--- AND TO THIS DAY ITS STILL GIVIN PROPS-- its all good- I love the haters homie-- since the second I came in here and startin postin with yall- I KNEW YOU WERE THE HATER- so Ill let you hold that spot- dont bother me a bit.
and I aint never had a lawsuit smartguy- my customers are ALWAYS HAPPY with my work  

The more you try and clown- the more it shows your hatin-- so keep speakin --- I may be the only one postin- but Im not the only one that sees you hatin


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:12 PM~12841791
> *telling you trouble jus' gravitates your way... In all the topics!!!
> *


I guess thats jus the way it goes-- now wonder I love the haters so much- they show me so much attention :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 07:14 PM~12841810
> *maybe the customer wanted a wild setup like that???
> *


there was no maybies to it-- he was stoppin by the shop everyday gettin more and more excited about it.. When the hardlines were finished and the bed went up in the air for the 1st time his exact words were

"NOW THATS WHAT THE FUC IM TALKIN BOUT--AINT NOBODY TOUCHIN THAT RIGHT THERE"


NOW- to me- thats a happy customer :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SWIPH, *RO4LIFE 719*, Elwood, puertorican65, MIDNITE510, *GOODTIMESROY* * fesboogie*
I bet yall feel like wes in the coloRadO topic huh :biggrin: 

ROy-- this is what I miss with you bein gone so much- its times like this :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:21 PM~12841915
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, Elwood, puertorican65, MIDNITE510, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> I bet yall feel like wes in the coloRadO topic huh :biggrin:
> 
> ROy-- this is what I miss with you bein gone so much- its times like this :biggrin:
> *


We gotta get our topic crackin' again too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 07:21 PM~12841915
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, Elwood, puertorican65, MIDNITE510, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> I bet yall feel like wes in the coloRadO topic huh :biggrin:
> 
> ROy-- this is what I miss with you bein gone so much- its times like this :biggrin:
> *


I know ya miss me foo :biggrin: 
hey those hardlines look familiar ,you aint the one who did em in Thugg Passion are you?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 07:23 PM~12841934
> *I know ya miss me foo :biggrin:
> hey those hardlines look familiar ,you aint the one who did em in Thugg Passion are you?
> *


NAW-- I was jus the OVER THE PHONE TECH SUPPORT for the guy that did it :biggrin: 
If I did it- it would have never had a rubber hose in the middle of the set up when you got it


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 08:14 PM~12841810
> *maybe the customer wanted a wild setup like that???
> *


Maybe you should just stay out of it I was talking to your bitch SWIPH whats a matter SWIPH you need your captn to stick up for you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:21 PM~12841915
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, Elwood, puertorican65, MIDNITE510, GOODTIMESROY  fesboogie
> I bet yall feel like wes in the coloRadO topic huh :biggrin:
> 
> ROy-- this is what I miss with you bein gone so much- its times like this :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 07:27 PM~12841986
> *Maybe you should just stay out of it I was talking to your bitch SWIPH whats a matter SWIPH you need your captn to stick up for you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:20 PM~12841892
> *there was no maybies to it-- he was stoppin by the shop everyday gettin more and more excited about it.. When the hardlines were finished and the bed went up in the air for the 1st time his exact words were
> 
> "NOW THATS WHAT THE FUC IM TALKIN BOUT--AINT NOBODY TOUCHIN THAT RIGHT THERE"
> NOW- to me- thats a happy customer :biggrin:
> *


Keep on mini trucking homie didnt that shit get played out in the 80s


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 07:30 PM~12842028
> *Keep on mini trucking homie didnt that shit get played out in the 80s
> *


DAMN- I gotta do this again
:uh: :uh:


----------



## fesboogie

This shit is great!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 07:27 PM~12841985
> *NAW-- I was jus the OVER THE PHONE TECH SUPPORT for the guy that did it  :biggrin:
> If I did it- it would have never had a rubber hose in the middle of the set up when you got it
> *


I know you at least knew the story,glad I got rid of that Beast :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 07:32 PM~12842075
> *I know you at least knew the story,glad I got rid of that Beast :biggrin:
> *


YA- its a shame they werent PERFECT-- cause that rubber hose made shit look ghetto


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:32 PM~12842067
> *This shit is great!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:16 PM~12841840
> *Now thats some funny shit--
> ***** we all know you hatin right now- I dont give a fuc who your friends are- what rides you have- how much candy you have.  THat set up right there was givin so much pROps---  AND TO THIS DAY ITS STILL GIVIN PROPS-- its all good- I love the haters homie-- since the second I came in here and startin postin with yall- I KNEW YOU WERE THE HATER- so Ill let you hold that spot- dont bother me a bit.
> and I aint never had a lawsuit smartguy- my customers are ALWAYS HAPPY with my work
> 
> The more you try and clown- the more it shows your hatin-- so keep speakin --- I may be the only one postin- but Im not the only one that sees you hatin
> *


Whos we all your cheerleading squad I give props when deserved and you aint showed me shit to give you props on so what the fuck you talking about all you showed is other peoples shit


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:34 PM~12842091
> *YA- its a shame they werent PERFECT-- cause that rubber hose made shit look ghetto
> *


pics!!! I dont think I ever got to see that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:36 PM~12842124
> *pics!!! I dont think I ever got to see that!!!
> *


I tried to hide most of the fucked up shit,but believe me there was alot...but it's all GOOD I made 6 stacks profit on it


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 07:36 PM~12842121
> *Whos we all your cheerleading squad I give props when deserved and you aint showed me shit to give you props on so what the fuck you talking about all you showed is other peoples shit
> *


do you even know how to speak PROPER english??
I have no idea what you are sayin- or waht you are refferin to. and you can keep hatin on the couple set ups Ive shown-- if you say they dont deserve pROps- then you are a hater- 
OH WAIT- I understand now-- you wish you had the skills to do either of em huh.

Like I said- the more you speak- the more you hate--- but it is quite entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:40 PM~12842166
> *I tried to hide most of the fucked up shit,but believe me there was alot...but it's all GOOD I made 6 stacks profit on it
> *


Thatz all that matterz at the end of the day!!! profit... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 07:40 PM~12842166
> *I tried to hide most of the fucked up shit,but believe me there was alot...but it's all GOOD I made 6 stacks profit on it
> *


HAHAHA- you was tryin to get a cheapshot in on me by thinkin I did them huh-- damn ROy--- its like that :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:44 PM~12842218
> *Thatz all that matterz at the end of the day!!! profit...  :biggrin:
> *


UNLESS YOU ARE THE FABRICATOR/INSTALLER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 07:44 PM~12842219
> *HAHAHA- you was tryin to get a cheapshot in on me by thinkin I did them huh-- damn ROy--- its like that :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Not at all, just looked similar in style


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 07:47 PM~12842263
> *Not at all, just looked similar in style
> *


and the whole car in general was a bucket IMO


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:47 PM~12842249
> *UNLESS YOU ARE THE FABRICATOR/INSTALLER
> *


True... I just meant on him flippin' it wit' flaws or no flaws!!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:48 PM~12842278
> *True... I just meant on him flippin' it wit' flaws or no flaws!!!
> *



I know- I was jus fuccin wit ya


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:49 PM~12842286
> *I know- I was jus fuccin wit ya
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:43 PM~12842201
> *do you even know how to speak PROPER english??
> I have no idea what you are sayin- or waht you are refferin to. and you can keep hatin on the couple set ups Ive shown-- if you say they dont deserve pROps- then you are a hater-
> OH WAIT- I understand now-- you wish you had the skills to do either of em huh.
> 
> Like I said- the more you speak- the more you hate--- but it is quite entertaining :biggrin:
> *


no I dont know how to speak propper english im latino and from the bay where we have own way of talking and you know exactly what the fuck im trying to say but let me guess your a harvard graduate rite your a dumb ass go get a plackable car then come back and then talk shit untill then shut the fuck up you wana be lowrider stick with your mini trucks and your air bags you silly fagget :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 07:54 PM~12842356
> *no I dont know how to speak propper english im latino and from the bay where we have own way of talking and you know exactly what the fuck im trying to say but let me guess your a harvard graduate rite your a dumb ass go get a plackable car then come back and then talk shit untill then shut the fuck up you wana be lowrider stick with your mini trucks and your air bags you silly fagget :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Now I really know you are a dumbass. I mean- to clown on your own race- thats some dumb shit..ANd no- aint no harvard graduate-- but I make sure people can understand what Im sayin when I say it.

ANd ya- I do love me some mini trux and airbags-- but bitch- you could never fuc with my juice skills


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

swiph what kind of hardline bender u use? ive done 3/8 not bad but heard 1/2 is hard..looking into getting some good benders to redo the whole tubing on the frame and dros..


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:57 PM~12842398
> *Now I really know you are a dumbass.  I mean- to clown on your own race- thats some dumb shit..ANd no- aint no harvard graduate-- but I make sure people can understand what Im sayin when I say it.
> 
> ANd ya- I do love me some mini trux and airbags-- but bitch- you could never fuc with my juice skills
> *


***** you aint got no skills show me some beacause I aint seen shit


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 07:58 PM~12842401
> *swiph what kind of hardline bender u use? ive done 3/8 not bad but heard 1/2 is hard..looking into getting some good benders to redo the whole tubing on the frame and dros..
> *


This is my newest one-- but Ive got an old school one that I really love.
One thing I do even though alot of people disagree wit me on 
(but I dont give a fuc :biggrin: ) 
I pac sand in every piece of tube I do- and I mean tight- I leave no room for the metal to kink-AT ALL.. people say you dont need to- but I do it and always will- IVE NEVER HAD A PIECE KINK ON ME- and I use .049 wall thicness for all my lines- not jus the pressure. I use it on all of em cause Im use to workin with it and jus havent ever decided to grab any .035 when doin it. 
Most people use the .035 on the returns since they dont have hardly any pressure


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 28 2009, 08:02 PM~12842463
> ****** you aint got no skills  show me some beacause I aint seen shit
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 10:07 PM~12842545
> *This is my newest one-- but Ive got an old school one that I really love.
> One thing I do even though alot of people disagree wit me on
> (but I dont give a fuc :biggrin: )
> I pac sand in every piece of tube I do- and I mean tight- I leave no room for the metal to kink-AT ALL.. people say you dont need to- but I do it and always will- IVE NEVER HAD A PIECE KINK ON ME- and I use .049 wall thicness for all my lines- not jus the pressure. I use it on all of em cause Im use to workin with it and jus havent ever decided to grab any .035  when doin it.
> Most people use the .035 on the returns since they dont have hardly any pressure
> *


ya i was told to pack sand in the tubes.. i got do all the hardline on this frame :0 
you know brake, fuel ect


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 08:16 PM~12842664
> *ya i was told to pack sand in the tubes.. i got do all the hardline on this frame :0
> you know brake, fuel ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


you gonna hve some fun for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 08:16 PM~12842664
> *ya i was told to pack sand in the tubes.. i got do all the hardline on this frame :0
> you know brake, fuel ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if im not mistaken is that a 68 frame?? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 10:22 PM~12842734
> *if im not mistaken is that a 68 frame?? :0
> *


65 frame..

ya im going 2 have fun not trying to chip it..


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 08:25 PM~12842777
> *65 frame..
> 
> ya im going 2 have fun not trying to chip it..
> *


shit, thats what i was thinkin looks good  :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 10:26 PM~12842792
> *shit, thats what i was thinkin looks good   :cheesy:
> *


lucky the painter said any chips he can fix , but still be careful


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 08:28 PM~12842817
> *lucky the painter said any chips he can fix , but still be careful
> *



Better schedule the apt. for the touch ups now :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 28 2009, 08:16 PM~12842664
> *ya i was told to pack sand in the tubes.. i got do all the hardline on this frame :0
> you know brake, fuel ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 28 2009, 06:48 PM~12841480
> *THIS TOPIC IS FUCKED NOW
> *


X2


----------



## 925eastbayrider

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 925eastbayrider, og flip from frisco, Cadillac Heaven

sup homies


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

sup tony :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i see you jr, you gonna lift the 65?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 05:55 PM~12840910
> *:dunno:
> i sold my cadi to someone in the LA chapter and he said they were strict on the type of cars they would allow to be plaqued.
> *


WHAT CADDI DID YOU SELL


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 PM~12844219
> *X2
> *


why is that mr. king if you guys would come in more it could be fun but every one is sticking to the side and reading, and it's about time i see u in here :biggrin: before there would always be atleast 2 smiley faces from u a day :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 08:04 PM~12841660
> *i remember leaving a bbq down by candlestick i had danced my 64 so hard i bent a trailing arm like a v. my boy came out with a new one. we left and got on the freeway. all the fellas from Brown Image behind me and I was hopping the ass on the freeway smackin my front bumper on the ground. till i snapped 4 lugs and almost lost it. aww the good ole days of driving not giving a fuck breaking down all the time havin fun fixing it on the side of the road and tarin it up again
> *


HAHAHA!!
I remember Brown Image! we use to FUCC with them EVERY time they came to san Jo!!! They use to run they mouth all the time, and we would blocc them in, chase them down, etc and wear them out!!!
I got out the car one time with the loud horn and was talking SHIT cause their Mote carlo(they said it was hot) wouldnt nose up with me!!!!!
Havent seen them since about 2000!!!


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 29 2009, 09:33 AM~12847034
> *HAHAHA!!
> I remember Brown Image! we use to FUCC with them EVERY time they came to san Jo!!! They use to run they mouth all the time, and we would blocc them in, chase them down, etc and wear them out!!!
> I got out the car one time with the loud horn and was talking SHIT cause their Mote carlo(they said it was hot) wouldnt nose up with me!!!!!
> Havent seen them since about 2000!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

alright,,,putting this out there for someone..there not mine but my homies wheels..there powered coated nipples and hubs(white)., zeniths 13x7 with tires. NO K/O's..cars got a new look so the wheels got 2 go!  

what hes looking for in exchange is eather a new set of chinas with tires all chrome , got to be 13x7 or a clean used set of chrome daytons. they are up for sale also if someone is intrested in just buying them...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 PM~12842911
> *Better schedule the apt. for the touch ups  now  :biggrin:
> *


told him that the day we picked it up :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 29 2009, 09:19 AM~12847433
> *told him that the day we picked it up :biggrin:
> *


I figured that :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 29 2009, 08:17 AM~12847409
> *alright,,,putting this out there for someone..there not mine but  my homies wheels..there powered coated nipples and hubs(white)., zeniths 13x7 with tires. NO K/O's..cars got a new look so the wheels got 2 go!
> 
> what hes looking for in exchange is eather a new set of chinas with tires all chrome , got to be 13x7 or a clean used set of chrome daytons. they are up for sale also if someone is intrested in just buying them...
> *


HOW MUCH???


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 29 2009, 10:45 AM~12847759
> *HOW MUCH???
> *


Where you been bro?


----------



## himbone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12848052 got an 81 regal project if anyone is interested. if not sold soon I will be parting out


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 29 2009, 11:45 AM~12847759
> *HOW MUCH???
> *


PM sent!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 29 2009, 08:33 AM~12847034
> *HAHAHA!!
> I remember Brown Image! we use to FUCC with them EVERY time they came to san Jo!!! They use to run they mouth all the time, and we would blocc them in, chase them down, etc and wear them out!!!
> I got out the car one time with the loud horn and was talking SHIT cause their Mote carlo(they said it was hot) wouldnt nose up with me!!!!!
> Havent seen them since about 2000!!!
> *


you know most of em is EXCANDALOW now..
they koo ass homies


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 29 2009, 11:17 AM~12847409
> *alright,,,putting this out there for someone..there not mine but  my homies wheels..there powered coated nipples and hubs(white)., zeniths 13x7 with tires. NO K/O's..cars got a new look so the wheels got 2 go!
> 
> what hes looking for in exchange is eather a new set of chinas with tires all chrome , got to be 13x7 or a clean used set of chrome daytons. they are up for sale also if someone is intrested in just buying them...
> *


best picture of them that i could find


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 29 2009, 07:26 AM~12846643
> *why is that mr. king if you guys would come in more it could be fun but every one is sticking to the side and reading, and it's about time i see u in here :biggrin:  before there would always be atleast 2 smiley faces from u a day :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 29 2009, 08:17 AM~12847409
> *alright,,,putting this out there for someone..there not mine but  my homies wheels..there powered coated nipples and hubs(white)., zeniths 13x7 with tires. NO K/O's..cars got a new look so the wheels got 2 go!
> 
> what hes looking for in exchange is eather a new set of chinas with tires all chrome , got to be 13x7 or a clean used set of chrome daytons. they are up for sale also if someone is intrested in just buying them...
> *


i got some nice chrome daytons with new tires


----------



## Elwood

SWIPH. GOT A CAR YET? :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

Was up Wayne?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 29 2009, 03:37 PM~12851173
> *SWIPH. GOT A CAR YET? :biggrin:
> *



NOPE-- i jus bought me an 82 Nissan 720 with no rust at all- I mean since MR ALMIGHTY OF THE BAY said I should stic to mini trux- I didnt wanna disapoint him :biggrin: 

:uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 29 2009, 05:36 PM~12852889
> *NOPE-- i jus bought me  an 82 Nissan 720  with no rust at all- I mean since MR ALMIGHTY OF THE BAY said I should stic to mini trux- I didnt wanna disapoint him :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:
> *


hey i used to have one of those.... back in 1990 :biggrin: 


seriously i did, and its a datsun by nissan... they dont say nissan until 83


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 29 2009, 07:36 PM~12852889
> *NOPE-- i jus bought me  an 82 Nissan 720  with no rust at all- I mean since MR ALMIGHTY OF THE BAY said I should stic to mini trux- I didnt wanna disapoint him :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:
> *


That's good I'm proud of you my son its about time you got my name rite. Ill keep checking on you from time to time until you get a real low low but untill then keep on trucking :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

el U's a fool


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 29 2009, 11:45 AM~12847759
> *HOW MUCH???
> *


heres a better pic..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Jan 29 2009, 08:39 PM~12854100-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey i used to have one of those.... back in 1990 :biggrin:
> seriously i did, and its a datsun by nissan... they dont say nissan until 83
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive had a few of em- dont remember years though-- besides my 86.5 HARDBODY
> :biggrin:
> its hard to remember since i havent owned a nissan in over 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elwood_@Jan 29 2009, 08:46 PM~12854182
> *That's good I'm proud of you my son its about time you got my name rite. Ill keep checking on you from time to time until you get a real low low but untill then keep on trucking :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 29 2009, 09:51 PM~12855049
> *heres a better pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN-- those would look good to be in the streets on when summer comes  
:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 29 2009, 11:18 AM~12848153
> *you know most of em is EXCANDALOW now..
> they koo ass homies
> *


Those are some cool homies!
There was only 2 guys really from Brown image that we use to like to fucc with, but it was all in fun!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 29 2009, 10:17 AM~12847409
> *alright,,,putting this out there for someone..there not mine but  my homies wheels..there powered coated nipples and hubs(white)., zeniths 13x7 with tires. NO K/O's..cars got a new look so the wheels got 2 go!
> 
> what hes looking for in exchange is eather a new set of chinas with tires all chrome , got to be 13x7 or a clean used set of chrome daytons. they are up for sale also if someone is intrested in just buying them...
> *


Actually, its Chinas + cash, or a even swap for all chrome Daytons.


----------



## SWIPH

DAMN-- this was at the top all day for a couple days- not its almost on the 2nd page-- SO I bumped it for yall


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 30 2009, 07:39 AM~12857514
> *Actually, its Chinas + cash, or a even swap for all chrome Daytons.
> *


HOW MUCH CASH WITH CHROME CHINAS????


----------



## R0L0

HEY SHANE THESE WOULD LOOK SICK AS FUCK ON JACKS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 30 2009, 12:10 PM~12858994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY SHANE THESE WOULD LOOK SICK AS FUCK ON JACKS CAR :biggrin:
> *


hell yea they would


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 30 2009, 12:26 PM~12859519
> *hell yea they would
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 30 2009, 01:47 PM~12858803
> *DAMN-- this was at the top all day for a couple days- not its almost on the 2nd page--  SO I bumped it for yall
> *


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 29 2009, 09:46 PM~12854182
> *That's good I'm proud of you my son its about time you got my name rite. Ill keep checking on you from time to time until you get a real low low but untill then keep on trucking :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Jan 30 2009, 02:02 PM~12859864
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:uh:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 30 2009, 08:35 AM~12857496
> *Those are some cool homies!
> There was only 2 guys really from Brown image that we use to like to fucc with, but it was all in fun!!*


I MISS THOSE DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

i dont have no pics but i pulled out the monte and my homie took his caddy and we were posted at sams for like a hr earlier 2day


----------



## Elwood

Was up fellas good to see some bay fellas finaly posting where have guy been hiding? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 30 2009, 08:01 PM~12863236
> *Was up fellas good to see some bay fellas finaly posting where have guy been hiding? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wussup elio :wave:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 30 2009, 09:01 PM~12863236
> *Was up fellas good to see some bay fellas finaly posting where have guy been hiding? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up EL--- you like my new bumper kit









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 31 2009, 08:19 AM~12865863
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *



DAMN- almost to the 2nd page-- are all yall hung over in the bay or what :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:54 AM~12865100
> *What up EL--- you like my new bumper kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you tite ***** you ****** be rolling tite out there in Colorado boy? You making me jelous you should through that on your mini truck then you'll be hella tite then boyyy


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 31 2009, 01:45 AM~12865054
> *wussup elio :wave:
> *


was. Up homie


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jan 31 2009, 05:36 PM~12869261
> *you tite ***** you ****** be rolling tite out there in Colorado boy? You making me jelous you should through that on your mini truck then you'll be hella tite then boyyy
> *


MAN- I jus bolted it up on this sic ride- now you want me to take it off and change it up :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 02:54 AM~12865100
> *What up EL--- you like my new bumper kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 you always toast your bread outside?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 31 2009, 07:04 PM~12869730
> *you always toast your bread outside?
> *


Dawg- if you could walk aROund this old timers pROperty you would be trippin. He had so much shit on it. way off in some trees on an old car trialer that had been sittin for what looked like 30years-- were bout 6 or 7 old Flat head motors. in another part stuc in some trees he had a couple 5 window chevy trux- they looked like they were there for atleast 10 to 15 years- he had a 62 bubble top all rusted to fuc sittin in a ditch-- I think thats the only reason it was rusted-- is cause the ditch it was in USE to have water in it. Ill see what pics i can dig up- you will get some more good laughs besides his bumper kit-- this one I put in a file by itself so it was easy to find :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 29 2009, 09:18 AM~12848153
> *you know most of em is EXCANDALOW now..
> they koo ass homies
> *


NA HOMIE THE REASON WE STARTED EXCANDALOW WAS CUZ OF THAT DUDE THAT OWNED THAT MONTE.......! ALWAYS WENT OUT AND GOT INTO SHIT.....SO NOBODY WANTED TO HANG AROUND THAT FOOL... SO IT WAS EASYIER TO START A NEW CC THAN TO CLEAN THE OLD...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 30 2009, 07:35 AM~12857496
> *Those are some cool homies!
> There was only 2 guys really from Brown image that we use to like to fucc with, but it was all in fun!!
> *


THE DUDE WITH GLASSES AND A BIG NOSE AND THE DUDE WITH LONG HAIR.....?


----------



## THE LAST DON41

WHAT IT IZ,THIZ IS THE LAST DON OF MIDNITE!








































MY 27 T....****** AINT FUCKIN WIT ME.
















































































































THA MIDNITE MASCOT


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 1 2009, 02:11 AM~12872652
> *WHAT IT IZ,THIZ IS THE LAST DON OF MIDNITE!
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 27 T....****** AINT FUCKIN WIT ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THA MIDNITE MASCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIC ASS RIDES RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 1 2009, 02:11 AM~12872652
> *WHAT IT IZ,THIZ IS THE LAST DON OF MIDNITE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 27 T....****** AINT FUCKIN WIT ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THA MIDNITE MASCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW RECENT ARE THESE PICS SEEING WAYNE WITH A PORNO STASH :biggrin:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Feb 1 2009, 01:44 PM~12875194
> *HOW RECENT ARE THESE PICS SEEING WAYNE WITH A PORNO STASH :biggrin:
> *


NEW YEARZ EVE 2009.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 1 2009, 02:59 PM~12875266
> *NEW YEARZ EVE 2009.
> *


NICE RIDES HOMIE LOVE THE MASCOT, IS HE EVER GOING TO END UP ON THE TABLE, THATS A WHOLE HELLA LOT OF CARNITAS


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 02:25 AM~12872805
> *SIC ASS RIDES RIGHT THERE!!
> *


THANKZ HOMIE....


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Feb 1 2009, 02:17 PM~12875358
> *NICE RIDES HOMIE LOVE THE MASCOT, IS HE EVER GOING TO END UP ON THE TABLE, THATS A WHOLE HELLA LOT OF CARNITAS
> *


NAW,HES ONE OF MY SONS,I RAISED HIM SENCE HE WAS A BABY,HE DRINKS BEER END BONG WATER....LOVEZ PIZZA....AND HE HAS HIS OWN BED ROOM IN THA HOUSE


----------



## BOUNZIN

THATS TIGHT HE SOUNDS LIKE MOST OF MY CLUB MEMBERS YOUR BOMB REMINDS ME OF MY CAR SITTING IN THE GARGE WITH A TON OF DUST


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Feb 1 2009, 02:29 PM~12875437
> *THATS TIGHT HE SOUNDS LIKE MOST OF MY CLUB MEMBERS YOUR BOMB REMINDS ME OF MY CAR SITTING IN THE GARGE WITH A TON OF DUST
> *


THAT PIC YOU SEEN WAS WINTER TIME STATUS,


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 1 2009, 02:11 AM~12872652
> *WHAT IT IZ,THIZ IS THE LAST DON OF MIDNITE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 27 T....****** AINT FUCKIN WIT ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THA MIDNITE MASCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP PULLEY, HOW YOU BEEN? NICE PICS WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.....


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 1 2009, 01:39 AM~12872515
> *NA HOMIE THE REASON WE STARTED EXCANDALOW WAS CUZ OF THAT DUDE THAT OWNED THAT MONTE.......! ALWAYS WENT OUT AND GOT INTO SHIT.....SO NOBODY WANTED TO HANG AROUND THAT FOOL... SO IT WAS EASYIER TO START A NEW CC THAN TO CLEAN THE OLD...!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah so i hear.. 
i just thought if he was around so were you since yall were that club..

but yeah im glad you left them look at you now.. 
EXCANDALOW is puttin it doen eveywhere props chepe :cheesy:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 1 2009, 03:42 PM~12875860
> *WHAT UP PULLEY, HOW YOU BEEN? NICE PICS WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.....
> *


IM DOING GOOD COULD TO HERE FROM YOU.COMMING OUT FOR THE SUMMER IN MY BOMB TO THE BAY WHEN YOU SEE IT YOULL KNOWS ITS ME.ILL BE AT SAMS FOR THE SUMMER TIME.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 1 2009, 08:43 PM~12877420
> *IM DOING GOOD  COULD TO HERE FROM YOU.COMMING OUT FOR THE SUMMER IN MY BOMB TO  THE BAY WHEN YOU SEE IT YOULL KNOWS ITS ME.ILL BE AT SAMS FOR THE SUMMER TIME.
> *


CAN'T WAIT BROTHA!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 1 2009, 09:43 PM~12877420
> *IM DOING GOOD  COULD TO HERE FROM YOU.COMMING OUT FOR THE SUMMER IN MY BOMB TO  THE BAY WHEN YOU SEE IT YOULL KNOWS ITS ME.ILL BE AT SAMS FOR THE SUMMER TIME.
> *


Hey Pully stop by on your way to the Bay :wave:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Feb 1 2009, 08:23 PM~12878007
> *Hey Pully stop by on your way to the Bay :wave:
> *


I WILL TOM SO HOWS EVERYTHING GOIN?AM DOIN REALY GOOD/THA WHOLE FAMILY TOO.CANT WAIT TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THA LAKE....
SUPER BOWL TODAY!


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> yeah so i hear..
> i just thought if he was around so were you since yall were that club..
> 
> 
> 
> we were but didnt have the same vision.... we were youngsters but like all theres always a show off kid in the bunch me entiendes..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> yeah so i hear..
> i just thought if he was around so were you since yall were that club..
> we were but didnt have the same vision.... we were youngsters but like all theres always a show off kid in the bunch me entiendes..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> simon condon :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup wayne 
sup homies


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 1 2009, 10:04 PM~12879034
> *sup wayne
> sup homies
> *


whats up tony good seeing you at the party yesterday... so are you gonna keep the cadi now?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 1 2009, 11:07 PM~12879053
> *whats up tony good seeing you at the party yesterday... so are you gonna keep the cadi now?
> *


yeah it was nice seeing you out there 2 bro 
idk what im doing 2 be honest wayne


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 1 2009, 11:07 PM~12879053
> *whats up tony good seeing you at the party yesterday... so are you gonna keep the cadi now?
> *


PARTY !!! :0


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

WHATS GOOD DAD.MY.66.ss.IMP.T&W&MIDNITE.4.LIFE







:biggrin: 







 







:biggrin: 







 







:biggrin: 







 







:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Feb 2 2009, 01:18 PM~12882717
> *WHATS GOOD DAD.MY.66.ss.IMP.T&W&MIDNITE.4.LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice 3 wheel


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 1 2009, 02:41 AM~12872524
> *THE DUDE WITH GLASSES AND A BIG NOSE AND THE DUDE WITH LONG HAIR.....?
> *


The guy with the glasses was the owner of the Monte right?!
Him and the Philapino dude with the 61!


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## Elwood

Was up homies? Ttmft


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 2 2009, 02:21 PM~12884061
> *The guy with the glasses was the owner of the Monte right?!
> Him and the Philapino dude with the 61!
> *


YEAH...I DONT REMEBER NO 61.... THEY ROLLED IN A MONTE ALL THE TIME....BIG MOUTH FOOLS THO.....!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 2 2009, 02:21 PM~12884061
> *The guy with the glasses was the owner of the Monte right?!
> Him and the Philapino dude with the 61!
> *


I REMEMBER THAT THEY WENT OUT TO SAN JO AND SOMETHING HAPPENED THAT THE NEXT TIME WE WENT OUT THERE WE HAD THE CATS FROM AZTLAN IMPERIALS MEAN MUGGIN........BUT THATS THE PAST AND DONT WANT NO PART OF THEM CATS AROUND US ANY MORE..........THEY WERE TROUBLE......THATS WHY WE STARTED ALL OVER CAUSE THEY BURNED BROWN IMAGE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: BUT IT WAS FOR THE BEST....I LIKE WHAT WE HAVE NOW..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puertorican65

What up


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 3 2009, 01:16 AM~12890736
> *I REMEMBER THAT THEY WENT OUT TO SAN JO AND SOMETHING HAPPENED THAT THE NEXT TIME WE WENT OUT THERE WE HAD THE CATS FROM AZTLAN IMPERIALS MEAN MUGGIN........BUT THATS THE PAST AND DONT WANT NO PART OF THEM CATS AROUND US ANY MORE..........THEY WERE TROUBLE......THATS WHY WE STARTED ALL OVER CAUSE THEY BURNED BROWN IMAGE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  BUT IT WAS FOR THE BEST....I LIKE WHAT WE HAVE NOW..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I still got a shirt :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 2 2009, 03:21 PM~12884061
> *The guy with the glasses was the owner of the Monte right?!
> Him and the Philapino dude with the 61!
> *


the flip was probably the dude with the 62 it was yellow?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 3 2009, 08:50 AM~12892451
> *the flip was probably the dude with the 62 it was yellow?
> *


BUT STOP COMING AROUND LONG BE FORE THIS CATS FUCKED IT UP...!!!!!!!!!  :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

Jus thought Id dROp by and say whats up to yall BAY RIDERS.


----------



## R0L0

ttmft for sams...


----------



## R0L0

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY 63 PARTS PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT. THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MODHOPPER

Still repin



Aztlan Imperials C.C


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: Wuz up Sam' s people.


----------



## Psta

Yup! That's it.I was in Aztlan Imperials then. I had the blacc 92 brougham! Fun times. What's good Ben?


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 3 2009, 10:50 AM~12892451
> *the flip was probably the dude with the 62 it was yellow?
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 3 2009, 09:53 PM~12900481
> *Yup! That's it.I was in Aztlan Imperials then. I had the blacc 92 brougham! Fun times. What's good Ben?
> *


yup those days were fun...... but it gets better..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 3 2009, 10:53 PM~12900481
> *Yup! That's it.I was in Aztlan Imperials then. I had the blacc 92 brougham! Fun times. What's good Ben?
> *


What up Lavonta Sway... :0


----------



## puertorican65

What up El don't forget to call rick since u chillin at the house


----------



## Psta

Everything is lovely tyrone!


> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 4 2009, 02:09 PM~12904941
> *What up Lavonta Sway... :0
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 3 2009, 06:37 PM~12897031
> *Still repin
> Aztlan Imperials C.C
> *


What up Ben!?! How you been bro??


----------



## PICAZZO

> [/b]


 :angry:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 4 2009, 04:30 PM~12906847
> *What up Ben!?! How you been bro??
> *


What up Shane any hop's planed yet?









I dont need a passport to get into TJ!!!!!





Me ether :biggrin:


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 2 2009, 01:29 PM~12882812
> *nice 3 wheel
> *


FA SHOOOO,WIT IT HOMIE


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 3 2009, 09:43 AM~12892365
> *What up
> *


WAZZ UP WIT IT?


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 3 2009, 06:37 PM~12897031
> *Still repin
> Aztlan Imperials C.C
> *


THATS WHATZ UP....WHATS GOOD BEN.


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12888472
> *Was up homies? Ttmft
> *


WHATS UP EL.E.O....


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 4 2009, 07:30 PM~12908692
> *What up Shane any hop's planed yet?
> I dont need a passport to get into TJ!!!!!
> Me ether :biggrin:
> *


Bro, you need a lot more than a passport!!!! You need papers and a rabies shot!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 






Hahahaha, you kno Im fukin wit ya!!!! BUt you still cant get into TJ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM.........


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 5 2009, 11:07 AM~12914614
> *GOOD MORNING SAMS FAM.........
> *


Mornin bro!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

sup folks


----------



## locs_650

What's good with my Sam's family .....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## R0L0

TTMFT


----------



## Elwood

Was up fellas? TTMT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

What up


----------



## SWIPH

WHats up to all yall BAY RIDERS-- how come its so dead up in here-- how bout yall post some pics-- post up some thROwbacs or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 11:55 PM~6371129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6376084
> *ENJOY....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA
> *


aww the good ole dayz


----------



## himbone




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

pics from the mid 90s........ :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 8 2009, 12:55 AM~12940060
> *pics from the mid 90s........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH

WHats up Himbone--- In this pic is it set up with those chROme arms?
It sits pretty low -- and the wheels dont look like they are set to much further bac than stoc?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 8 2009, 01:54 AM~12940059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a good ol skool pic right here--- what set up was in the 2dr fleetwood


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 8 2009, 11:50 AM~12941538
> *WHats up Himbone--- In this pic is it set up with those chROme arms?
> It sits pretty low -- and the wheels dont look like they are set to much further bac than stoc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup the chrome ones


----------



## Psta

pics from 2000!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 8 2009, 10:59 AM~12941579
> *This is a good ol skool pic right here--- what set up was in  the 2dr fleetwood
> *


4 SHOWTIME PUMPS WITH 10 BATTERIES


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 8 2009, 05:11 PM~12943493
> *pics from 2000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you used to be skinny back then too. My fellow fluffy friend :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 9 2009, 09:38 AM~12950483
> *I see you used to be skinny back then too. My fellow fluffy friend :biggrin:
> *


I THINK WE ALL WERE HOMIE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 9 2009, 02:02 PM~12952281
> *I THINK WE ALL WERE HOMIE....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I havent been skinny since I was 8yrs old!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

REAREND DONE BY TOM T&W HYDRAULICS.REDZ EQUIPTED








FRONTEND DONE BY WALLY T&W 4LIFE  








YOU AINT GOTTA BUY A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO SEE THIS BOMBA CUZ IT AINT IN ONE!FOR FREE FOR MY PEOPLE.MAGAZINE FREE!-THE LAST DON41- :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 9 2009, 11:38 AM~12950483
> *I see you used to be skinny back then too. My fellow fluffy friend :biggrin:
> *


like I was saying, it was from 2000!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 9 2009, 04:02 PM~12952281
> *I THINK WE ALL WERE HOMIE....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 9 2009, 09:43 PM~12956150
> *x2
> *


 :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 9 2009, 03:07 PM~12953318
> *REAREND DONE BY TOM T&W HYDRAULICS.REDZ EQUIPTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONTEND DONE BY WALLY T&W 4LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU AINT GOTTA BUY A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO SEE THIS BOMBA CUZ IT AINT IN ONE!FOR FREE FOR MY PEOPLE.MAGAZINE FREE!-THE LAST DON41- :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 9 2009, 04:09 PM~12953331
> *like I was saying, it was from 2000!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAY OF 01


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2009, 11:05 AM~12962020
> *MAY OF 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's that?? It sure as hell aint you!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## wimone

WUTS UP SHANE GOOD SEE'N YA IN SAC!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 10 2009, 12:24 PM~12962767
> *WUTS UP SHANE GOOD SEE'N YA IN SAC!!!
> *


Its always good to see you bro!! You gonna be in San Fran in two weeks?? Are they having a panel jam???


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 10 2009, 11:33 AM~12962837
> *Its always good to see you bro!! You gonna be in San Fran in two weeks?? Are they having a panel jam???
> *


I MIGHT BE THERE BUT NO BRUSHES, ITS GONNA BE A WEAK SHOW CUZ I THINK THERES NO SUEDE ROOM AND THE JAM I WAS JUST AT WAS ACTUALLY THE ONE THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THERE BUT THE PROMOTER SCREWED THAT UP. LOL
BUT I MIGHT STROLL THRU!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 10 2009, 12:57 PM~12963022
> *I MIGHT BE THERE BUT NO BRUSHES, ITS GONNA BE A WEAK SHOW CUZ I THINK THERES NO SUEDE ROOM AND THE JAM I WAS JUST AT WAS ACTUALLY THE ONE THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THERE BUT THE PROMOTER SCREWED THAT UP. LOL
> BUT I MIGHT STROLL THRU!!!!
> *


I am going to just do some panels and give them to the panel jam guys. Since I judge the shows, I never get a chance to do any striping there. Ill get a couple together by next year and just give em to them before hand.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 10 2009, 12:10 PM~12963160
> *I am going to just do some panels and give them to the panel jam guys. Since I judge the shows, I never get a chance to do any striping there. Ill get a couple together by next year and just give em to them before hand.
> *


that will be appreciated, i know alot of people do that. to bad theres not gonna be one at the cowpalace, our own back yard


----------



## wimone

this was the panel i did on saturday, it went to a guy from montana


----------



## wimone

ummmm i really liked this one!!!!! hee heeeee


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 10 2009, 11:07 AM~12962036
> *Who's that?? It sure as hell aint you!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


me minus 1/3


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2009, 12:40 PM~12963445
> *me minus 1/3
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 10 2009, 01:34 PM~12963371
> *this was the panel i did on saturday, it went to a guy from montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sick bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 10 2009, 01:34 PM~12963371
> *this was the panel i did on saturday, it went to a guy from montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MODHOPPER

What up Sam's ppl


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER+Feb 4 2009, 03:09 PM~12904941-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Lavonta Sway... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psta_@Feb 10 2009, 09:45 AM~12960593
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: 

hows the candy pink jetta Lavonta :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 11 2009, 03:01 AM~12970836
> *What up Sam's ppl
> *


Mornin bro!!! So if I get this next hop planned out, you bringing a car????


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 11 2009, 11:07 AM~12972512
> *Mornin bro!!! So if I get this next hop planned out, you bringing a car????
> *


Hey Shane here is a spy pic of Ben putting in work :0 









I was surprised he made time to do some work since, he is usually out ridding his bike :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Bad Company 64....You aint rite...


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Feb 11 2009, 11:27 AM~12973194
> *Hey Shane here is a spy pic of Ben putting in work  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he made time to do some work since, he is usually out ridding his bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He works???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Feb 11 2009, 12:27 PM~12973194
> *Hey Shane here is a spy pic of Ben putting in work  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he made time to do some work since, he is usually out ridding his bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 PM~12962020
> *MAY OF 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 AM~12971414
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> hows the candy pink jetta Lavonta :0
> *


know what your talking about before you try to put someone on blast!


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Feb 11 2009, 11:27 AM~12973194
> *Hey Shane here is a spy pic of Ben putting in work  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he made time to do some work since, he is usually out ridding his bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That a cool pic of me putting in work but why the pic of Shane riding his bike.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2009, 03:10 PM~12975248
> *know what your talking about before you try to put someone on blast!
> *


is he talking about bills old car? :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 11 2009, 07:02 PM~12977023
> *That a cool pic of me putting in work but why the pic of Shane riding his bike.
> *


Oh come on now!!!!! Thats funny!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 AM~12971414
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> hows the candy pink jetta Lavonta :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MODHOPPER

Lavonta's fat ass dont fit in a jetta. :twak:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## Elwood

TTMFT


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 12 2009, 08:50 PM~12987624
> *Lavonta's fat ass dont fit in a jetta. :twak:
> *


FAT GUY IN A LITTLE CAR........


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 13 2009, 08:43 AM~12992209
> *FAT GUY IN A LITTLE CAR........
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

THANKZ WAYNE I DONT MIND A LIL SCRATCH THAT I CANT EVEN SEE.FUCK A PICKY BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER.ITLL GO GOOD WITH MY CANDY AND CHROME. THANK YOU MY SON AND I DO MEAN MY SON  







 















:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Feb 15 2009, 06:21 PM~13010808
> *THANKZ WAYNE I DONT MIND A LIL SCRATCH THAT I CANT EVEN SEE.FUCK A PICKY BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER.ITLL GO GOOD WITH MY CANDY AND CHROME. THANK YOU MY SON AND I DO MEAN MY SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 ive done some like that with my sterring wheel i had my 50 bomb...they are not built for the big guys, but never thought about reversing it..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> THANKZ WAYNE I DONT MIND A LIL SCRATCH THAT I CANT EVEN SEE.FUCK A PICKY BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER.ITLL GO GOOD WITH MY CANDY AND CHROME. THANK YOU MY SON AND I DO MEAN MY SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, im glad that someone that appreciates it has it. whats mine is yours! we're family  :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

was up wayne


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

WHATS GOOD SAMS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> THANKZ WAYNE I DONT MIND A LIL SCRATCH THAT I CANT EVEN SEE.FUCK A PICKY BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER.ITLL GO GOOD WITH MY CANDY AND CHROME. THANK YOU MY SON AND I DO MEAN MY SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, im glad that someone that appreciates it has it. whats mine is yours! we're family  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 15 2009, 08:17 PM~13013336
> *was up wayne
> *


whats up elio


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 09:35 AM~13016647
> *
> *


whats up eddie, did you move yet?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 16 2009, 03:11 PM~13018867
> *whats up eddie, did you move yet?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Elwood

> THANKZ WAYNE I DONT MIND A LIL SCRATCH THAT I CANT EVEN SEE.FUCK A PICKY BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER.ITLL GO GOOD WITH MY CANDY AND CHROME. THANK YOU MY SON AND I DO MEAN MY SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, im glad that someone that appreciates it has it. whats mine is yours! we're family  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> could I get a bone thrown this way :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## 68niou1




----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 16 2009, 03:11 PM~13018867
> *whats up eddie, did you move yet?
> *


once I get more furniture I'm going to have a house warming party... I will let you know


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 18 2009, 11:35 AM~13039483
> *once I get more furniture I'm going to have a house warming party... I will let you know
> *


we're lowriders we all have our own fold out chairs we'll even sit on crates :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Feb 18 2009, 01:27 PM~13040388
> *we're lowriders we all have our own fold out chairs we'll even sit on crates :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

Was up Homies TTMT


----------



## puertorican65

TTMFT FOR THE MF BAY


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 21 2009, 10:54 PM~13073499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


nice bro


----------



## dropped81

whats everyone think. its on the bumper to but not with the back all the way up


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13073702
> *whats everyone think. its on the bumper to but not with the back all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We are now neighbors :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 22 2009, 03:08 PM~13076742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass rolo! just put the OG emblums back on..please!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 22 2009, 03:08 PM~13076742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh.ya so when u going to stripe it and pattern the roof :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13077447
> *bad ass rolo! just put the OG emblums back on..please!!
> *



BRO TRUST ME IM AM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 22 2009, 01:42 PM~13077459
> *oh.ya so when u going to stripe it and pattern the roof :0
> *



AS SOON AS SHANE'S BUSY SCHEDULE SLOWS DOWN


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 22 2009, 04:58 PM~13077581
> *AS SOON AS SHANE'S BUSY SCHEDULE SLOWS DOWN
> *


nice come up!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 22 2009, 03:15 PM~13078020
> *nice come up!
> *



THANKS BRO......


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2009, 11:42 AM~13076548
> *We are now neighbors  :biggrin:
> *


  i think even closer to cause i moved over here by mt. eden high


----------



## EXCANDALOW

papa smurf stripeing and leafing my 63
:biggrin: 

























more pics when its done........


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 20 2009, 10:12 AM~13059323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 21 2009, 11:30 PM~13073702
> *whats everyone think. its on the bumper to but not with the back all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you ever copp that bladder pump?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 22 2009, 10:16 PM~13082623
> *papa smurf stripeing and leafing  my 63
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics when its done........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> Did you ever copp that bladder pump?
> [/b]


not yet probaly soon tho


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 23 2009, 10:44 AM~13085377
> *not yet probaly soon tho
> *


When do you want to get that striping done??


----------



## wimone

SUP SHANE!!!!!!! U BEEN BUSY????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2009, 11:22 AM~13086332
> *SUP SHANE!!!!!!! U BEEN BUSY????
> *



THAT FOOL DONT EVEN SLEEP ANYMORE HE IS SO FUCKIN BUSY LOL.....


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 23 2009, 12:42 PM~13087075
> *THAT FOOL DONT EVEN SLEEP ANYMORE HE IS SO FUCKIN BUSY LOL.....
> *


must be nice


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2009, 01:53 PM~13087172
> *must be nice
> *


You know you got a lot of work too bro!! I just wish I had a place to do all this stuff!! Cant afford a shop yet!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2009, 12:22 PM~13086332
> *SUP SHANE!!!!!!! U BEEN BUSY????
> *


Im good bro, how are you?? Didnt see you at the show this weekend


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2009, 01:23 PM~13087449
> *You know you got a lot of work too bro!! I just wish I had a place to do all this stuff!! Cant afford a shop yet!!
> *


i got some stuff to do just like u, got to get the spot to lay em down first, and since pomona then sacramento i kinda took my work out of cali, im getting ready to go to SYRACUSE in the summer. so i got to step up my game and push my skills a lil further to look good in front of those east coast heads!! whole different ball game out there. lol other then that just doin the daily, daily!!!


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2009, 01:33 PM~13087565
> *Im good bro, how are you?? Didnt see you at the show this weekend
> *


good, i didnt go cuz i really didnt want to, i heard the show wasnt gona be very good so i just worked on a couple of projects i have.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2009, 02:44 PM~13087677
> *good, i didnt go cuz i really didnt want to, i heard the show wasnt gona be very good so i just worked on a couple of projects i have.
> *


Dont blame ya bro!!!!


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13073499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


nnnniiiiiiccceeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2009, 11:17 AM~13086274
> *When do you want to get that striping done??
> *


I NEED SOME THING DONE ASAP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2009, 12:53 PM~13087172
> *must be nice
> *


NOT WHEN WE DONT EVEN HEAR FROM HIM ANYMORE :0 :0 




J/K :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 23 2009, 02:11 PM~13087976
> *nnnniiiiiiccceeeeee :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## R0L0

SO WHAT ELSE IS GOOD WIM????? HOW HAVE YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 23 2009, 03:08 PM~13088602
> *NOT WHEN WE DONT EVEN HEAR FROM HIM ANYMORE :0  :0
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 23 2009, 03:10 PM~13088617
> *SO WHAT ELSE IS GOOD WIM????? HOW HAVE YOU BEEN BRO?
> *


all good homie, just been doin my daily and trying to get my ride done like the rest of the world!! lol 
times r rough!! not much side work out there... but im good.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2009, 03:14 PM~13088647
> *all good homie, just been doin my daily and trying to get my ride done like the rest of the world!! lol
> times r rough!! not much side work out there... but im good.
> *


4SHO I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO...


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2009, 11:17 AM~13086274
> *When do you want to get that striping done??
> *


im ready when you are


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 23 2009, 06:20 PM~13090062
> *im ready when you are
> *


Lets get past the bad weather and we'll hook up. I have a few cars I have to do, but I want to lock everyone down and get them done asap!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2009, 05:35 PM~13090203
> *Lets get past the bad weather and we'll hook up. I have a few cars I have to do, but I want to lock everyone down and get them done asap!!
> *


rite on bro just hit me up


----------



## Elwood

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s3k7qb&s=5 :biggrin:sneak preview


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 23 2009, 07:35 PM~13090203
> *Lets get past the bad weather and we'll hook up. I have a few cars I have to do, but I want to lock everyone down and get them done asap!!
> *


Was up Shane are we still on for this week


----------



## SIKSIX

I'm visting the Bay Area this week....where is SAM'S?? And when is the best time to go??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 23 2009, 07:28 PM~13091627
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s3k7qb&s=5 :biggrin:sneak preview
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 23 2009, 08:32 PM~13091701
> *Was up Shane are we still on for this week
> *


As long as the weather holds out. But it doesnt look good!!!! Ive been watching the news, Ill call you tomorrow.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:13 PM~13093102
> *I'm visting the Bay Area this week....where is SAM'S?? And when is the best time to go??
> *


WHEN ARE YOU PLANING TO COME UP HERE BRO??? TO BE HONEST NOTHING IS REALLY GOING ON RITE NOW BECAUSE OF THE WEATHER...


----------



## wimone

HEY SHANE WE SHOULD DO A CAR/COLAB LIKE THE ONES I'VE BEEN DOIN WITH MY BOY FROM MY CLUB!! OH YEA AND HERES A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF SOMETHIN IM WORKIN ON!!! LOL


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 24 2009, 09:21 AM~13096244
> *HEY SHANE WE SHOULD DO A CAR/COLAB LIKE THE ONES I'VE BEEN DOIN WITH MY BOY FROM MY CLUB!! OH YEA AND HERES A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF SOMETHIN IM WORKIN ON!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know Im down. Looks good bro!! I start on a bike tonite, and if the weather holds out I have a big body comin thru tomorrow. Ill post some pics of them.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 24 2009, 10:28 AM~13097498
> *You know Im down. Looks good bro!! I start on a bike tonite, and if the weather holds out I have a big body comin thru tomorrow. Ill post some pics of them.
> *


kool, i got a few things that i will run past u and see what u think, and i look forward to the pics!!! 
this is gonna be a good year!! i may actually get out to sams this year!! lol


----------



## dropped81

todays weather is good i think ima roll out to sams after skool


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 23 2009, 07:28 PM~13091627
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s3k7qb&s=5 :biggrin:sneak preview
> *


 :0 nice! just needs some chrome.... :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 24 2009, 04:45 PM~13100857
> *:0 nice! just needs some chrome.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 24 2009, 06:45 PM~13100857
> *:0 nice! just needs some chrome.... :cheesy:
> *


yea you rite about that I actualy have a homie that has the chrome I need but he's being a hold out do you hapen to know anybody that has any chrome that they could could hook a homie up with. Because if I had homie that needed anything I had I would hook a homie up  :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 24 2009, 07:23 PM~13102633
> *yea you rite about that I actualy have a homie that has the chrome I need but he's being a hold out do you hapen to know anybody that has any chrome that they could could hook a homie up with. Because if I had homie that needed anything I had I would hook a homie up   :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 24 2009, 07:23 PM~13102633
> *yea you rite about that I actualy have a homie that has the chrome I need but he's being a hold out do you hapen to know anybody that has any chrome that they could could hook a homie up with. Because if I had homie that needed anything I had I would hook a homie up   :biggrin:
> *


wussup bro whats up with the mirrors for the monte


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 24 2009, 10:10 AM~13096156
> *WHEN ARE YOU PLANING TO COME UP HERE BRO??? TO BE HONEST NOTHING IS REALLY GOING ON RITE NOW BECAUSE OF THE WEATHER...
> *



I'm here now...in Novato wednesday then to San Jo to see my pops this weekend


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2009, 01:22 AM~13105661
> *
> *



WHAT UP PIMPIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dropped81

heres another pic


----------



## eastbay_drop

i hope you got the chest plate done!



> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13113835
> *heres another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 25 2009, 08:14 PM~13113835
> *heres another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 25 2009, 08:23 PM~13113948
> *i hope you got the chest plate done!
> *


not yet


----------



## lowriv1972

Just a simple stripe job. For an FXR. :biggrin:


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 25 2009, 11:21 PM~13114681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a simple stripe job. For an FXR.  :biggrin:
> *


nice tank mike :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Feb 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13114880
> *nice tank mike :biggrin:
> *


Mike??? Like that!!!! You need to earn your stripes homie!!!!! you cant just come on here and be callin out my name like that!!!!





































J/K bro, where the hell have you been???


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 25 2009, 11:53 PM~13115056
> *Mike??? Like that!!!! You need to earn your stripes homie!!!!! you cant just come on here and be callin out my name like that!!!!
> J/K bro, where the hell have you been???
> *


just working and going home


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Feb 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13114880
> *nice tank mike :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 24 2009, 11:38 PM~13104181
> *wussup bro whats up with the mirrors for the monte
> *


Im waiting on dude to get back hes out in Fontana geting his class A L hes gonna be out there for a minute but as soon as he gets back Ill snatch em up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Feb 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13114362
> *not yet
> *


your gonna need a new frame soon....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 25 2009, 11:22 PM~13115325
> *your gonna need a new frame soon....
> *


I've got one for sale too :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2009, 10:34 PM~13115456
> *I've got one for sale too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 25 2009, 10:22 PM~13115325
> *your gonna need a new frame soon....
> *


i got one thats wrapped already


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650




----------



## EXCANDALOW

mr angelo the striper ask me to post that he is available if you any one has any stripeing for him to do give him a call!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Evening Wayne!!! And how are you this fine thursday night??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

good shane, just putting new car batts in the low lows so they can actually move. :uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 26 2009, 08:07 PM~13123732
> *good shane, just putting new car batts in the low lows so they can actually move. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 26 2009, 09:07 PM~13123732
> *good shane, just putting new car batts in the low lows so they can actually move. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lethalsdaname

_wasup homies i been gone for a while but now im back was up with my east bay riders _


----------



## Elwood

SWIPH got a car yet....


----------



## 68niou1




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 28 2009, 12:43 PM~13138378
> *SWIPH got a car yet....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Feb 28 2009, 12:43 PM~13138378
> *SWIPH got a car yet....
> *


Im glad I saw this- I jus happend to wanna pop in and say whats up to THE BAY.

But anyways Elwood- Im leavin the 22s on it till my spokes get colormatched  

You think you can locate a fROnt fender trim piece for me :cheesy: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 1 2009, 01:12 PM~13144813
> *Im glad I saw this- I jus happend to wanna pop in and say whats up to THE BAY.
> 
> But anyways Elwood- Im leavin the 22s on it till my spokes get colormatched
> 
> You think you can locate a fROnt fender  trim piece for me  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Where you be getting theez pics at that shits hella funny


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 1 2009, 09:04 PM~13148692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Where you be getting theez pics at that shits hella funny
> *


Forcast isnt looking to good. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: And the shop is still full of cars. I will hit you up Tuesday to see where we are at. Worse case scenario I might be able to pull some strings to get into this other guys shop, but I dont want to push him too much since Im hopeing to paint my car there!!!


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 1 2009, 09:04 PM~13148692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Where you be getting theez pics at that shits hella funny
> *


Damn homie- first you make fun of me for not havin a ride that meets your standards- now I post up my new Pintoi on 22s and you still make fun of me- thats fucced up :angry: 






























:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 2 2009, 12:48 AM~13149796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he closing doors yet?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Mar 2 2009, 08:23 AM~13151609
> *he closing doors yet?
> *


Nope, were still standing strong!!! This sale is just to reduce stock on parts that are either going to be discontinued or are already discontinued and a bunch of scratched and dent parts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 2 2009, 10:04 AM~13152475
> *Nope, were still standing strong!!! This sale is just to reduce stock on parts that are either going to be discontinued or are already discontinued and a bunch of scratched and dent parts!!!  :biggrin:
> *


any mirrors with signals in them?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 2 2009, 10:30 AM~13152782
> *any mirrors with signals in them?
> *


Nope, sorry!!


----------



## himbone

124 and a 6 spd at 75% off?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

anyone got a eg grill for a bigbody


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 2 2009, 10:34 AM~13152835
> *124 and a 6 spd at 75% off?
> *


If we had that going, id be building a bike right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70

:wave: 


should be a good year at sams....2009 get ready :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 1 2009, 11:41 PM~13149737
> *Forcast isnt looking to good.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: And the shop is still full of cars. I will hit you up Tuesday to see where we are at. Worse case scenario I might be able to pull some strings to get into this other guys shop, but I dont want to push him too much since Im hopeing to paint my car there!!!
> *


Would you wana do it in my garrage I got hella space


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 2 2009, 03:01 PM~13155220
> *Would you wana do it in my garrage I got hella space
> *


Where ya live bro??


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 2 2009, 04:02 PM~13155239
> *Where ya live bro??
> *


Brentwood


----------



## SWIPH

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *Elwood*

Did yoou find me that fendertrim yet by chance :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 04:48 PM~13155714
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, Elwood
> 
> Did yoou find me that fendertrim yet by chance :biggrin:
> *


I think I mite have hooked with my homies at reynolds wrap I got you coverd homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 2 2009, 10:24 PM~13160484
> *I think I mite have hooked with my homies at reynolds wrap I got you coverd homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn-- I dont think I can afford the name brand shit-- you got a hook on some generic shit somewhere?
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 2 2009, 03:13 PM~13155354
> *Brentwood
> *


What days do you work?? Im off on Wed & thurs. If your home those days i could come out that way.


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 3 2009, 11:24 AM~13164890
> *What days do you work?? Im off on Wed & thurs. If your home those days i could come out that way.
> *


sounds good I get off between 10am - 12pm and I work in san leandro so I could hit u up after work and you could follow me to my pad


----------



## Elwood

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81




----------



## Elwood

ttt


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## EXCANDALOW

uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 4 2009, 02:46 PM~13180199
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks like its goin to be clear next week!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 6 2009, 11:54 AM~13201082
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Looks like its goin to be clear next week!!!!!!
> *


let me know when you wana do it


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 6 2009, 10:16 PM~13206164
> *let me know when you wana do it
> *


Man I wanted to do it a month ago, but this fuckin weather!!! Can you PM some pics so I can get a feel of the car and get some ideas going??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 7 2009, 11:32 AM~13209630
> *Man I wanted to do it a month ago, but this fuckin weather!!! Can you PM some pics so I can get a feel of the car and get some ideas going??
> *


----------



## SWIPH

:biggrin: 








What up Elwood and Bay riders


----------



## puertorican65

Droped off my car at low life last week uffin:


----------



## puertorican65

EL is it done yet


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 08:54 PM~13213005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Elwood and Bay riders
> *


Damn Swiph!! You did a lot of customizing to the 64!!! I guess you made it your own!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 8 2009, 12:51 AM~13214619
> *Damn Swiph!! You did a lot of customizing to the 64!!! I guess you made it your own!!! :biggrin:
> *


Gotta change things up ya know :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 8 2009, 01:42 AM~13214883
> *Gotta change things up ya know :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Well, its good to see you added your flavor to it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 8 2009, 10:02 AM~13215901
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Well, its good to see you added your flavor to it!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA- wait till you see whats next :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13213005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Elwood and Bay riders
> *


You Colorado riders are doing da dam thing out there boy you riding tite as fuck  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 7 2009, 05:35 PM~13211201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks rolo good looking out


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 8 2009, 05:04 PM~13218783
> *thanks rolo good looking out
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 8 2009, 06:02 PM~13218766
> *:biggrin:
> You Colorado riders are doing da dam thing out there boy you riding tite as fuck    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think you under estimate colorado  








:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 8 2009, 05:04 PM~13218783
> *thanks rolo good looking out
> *


EL I HEARD FROM A LITTLE BIRDIE THAT LALO GOT THE CADI LOOKING REAL NICE... PM OR TEXT ME SOME PICS I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 9 2009, 11:19 AM~13224100
> *EL I HEARD FROM A LITTLE BIRDIE THAT LALO GOT THE CADI LOOKING REAL NICE... PM OR TEXT ME SOME PICS I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT BRO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea its your old cadi and its looking clean as fuck pm your # and ill text em to you I have pics in my phone


----------



## Elwood

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 10 2009, 07:13 PM~13241593
> *TTT
> *


What up El!! Sorry I missed your call last night, or actually tonite. I was at a comedy club. Hit me up when you can.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 10 2009, 11:29 AM~13237102
> *Yea its your old cadi and its looking clean as fuck pm your # and ill text em to you I have pics in my phone
> *


DAMN THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD ASS BRO TELL LALO I SAID GOOD JOB BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALSO TELL HIM IM STILL WAITING ON SOME GOLD PLATING LOL.......


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## Elwood

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 11 2009, 07:43 PM~13253238
> *ttt
> *


7:43??? What happened???? :dunno: :dunno: If you want to drop it off in the afternoon tomorrow, its all good pimp. I will be out and about, but just hit me up and Ill make sure Im home when you come thru!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 13 2009, 04:17 PM~13273503
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


x1963


----------



## SWIPH

I jus thought Id dROp by and say whats up to my Bay Riders and also see if I could get yall to let anybody ya know into Chevelles to chec this out and get at me if interested.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464688


----------



## lowriv1972

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bMPAjAEqLk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 14 2009, 09:29 AM~13279365
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bMPAjAEqLk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo
> *


nice ive got a car in every video...  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 14 2009, 09:29 AM~13279365
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bMPAjAEqLk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: IM IN THE FIRST 1 AND SECOND 1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

None of my cars are in the vids, but my fat ass is!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 15 2009, 11:32 AM~13286254
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP PIMPIN????


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2009, 02:32 PM~13287229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie!! Where in the hell have you been????? You move to the East BAy and you disappeared!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 15 2009, 12:58 PM~13286699
> *WHAT UP PIMPIN????
> *


How have you been? Everything good over here.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 15 2009, 08:20 PM~13289966
> *How have you been? Everything good over here.
> *


Thats good to hear!! How is everyone else?? Wheres G been??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_WFzPtr8m8
the monte with t-tops dancer i built is in this one


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 15 2009, 11:40 PM~13291928
> *Thats good to hear!! How is everyone else?? Wheres G been??
> *


everyone good.. G pushing to finsh his car. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13299389
> *everyone good.. G pushing to finsh his car. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone

can't forget these classics http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU&feature=related


----------



## EXCANDALOW

q-vo jim dog heres angelos number 1-510-825-1780
he is here right now..!




2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, himbone


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top for the homies from Sams!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

Jus BUMPIN this for teh BAY RIDERS-- it was last on the 1st page


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT


----------



## Elwood

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 22 2009, 11:31 AM~13353282
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

GOOD FRIENDZ NEVER DIE THEY JUST GET OLD/
















































































RIP TO OUR PRESZ BIG WALLY''


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Mar 23 2009, 03:37 PM~13365108
> *GOOD FRIENDZ NEVER DIE THEY JUST GET OLD/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP TO OUR PRESZ BIG WALLY''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 23 2009, 02:39 PM~13365130
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Mar 23 2009, 03:37 PM~13365108
> *GOOD FRIENDZ NEVER DIE THEY JUST GET OLD/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP TO OUR PRESZ BIG WALLY''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn them are some old ass pics!!! I was just getting into Lowriding in them days!!!


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT...


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by THE LAST DON41_@Mar 23 2009, 04:37 PM~13365108
> *GOOD FRIENDZ NEVER DIE THEY JUST GET OLD/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP TO OUR PRESZ BIG WALLY''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those were the good old days when MIDNITE was untouchable


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0

ENCHANTED WILL BE AT SAMS THIS SATURDAY AFTER GOODGUYZ. WHO ELSE IS COMING OUT? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## THE LAST DON41

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Mar 24 2009, 09:25 AM~13373594
> *Those were the good old days when MIDNITE was untouchable
> *


 WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT IM STILL UNTOUCHABLE THATS WHY IM THE LAST DON OF MIDNITE.  POCOS PERO LOCOS. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 25 2009, 11:36 AM~13385566
> *ENCHANTED WILL BE AT SAMS THIS SATURDAY AFTER GOODGUYZ. WHO ELSE IS COMING OUT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll swing by for a burger before work ...


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

WHATZ UP WIT IT,MIDNITE BACK IN THA DAYZ.RIP TO OUR PRESZ BIG.WALLY.MANE
















HAYSTACKIN,MY LIL NEFFEW JOEY :biggrin: 















































 :420: :420: :420: :420: :twak: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

*WUSSUP SAMS FAMILY :wave: I AM HAVING AN EVENT IN DALY CITY AT THIS SPOT CALLED THE WEDGE, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN STOP BY AND HAVE A DRINK ...... WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS, LIVE MUSIC, PRIZES AND MUCH MORE !!!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 25 2009, 03:09 PM~13388122
> *I'll swing by for a burger before work ...
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, *denchantedone
*


HI D..... HOW HAVE YOU BEEN???


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

OK SO WE WILL BE AT SAMS BETWEEN 6:30-7 ON SATURDAY AND ARE PLANNING ON CRUISIN AT 8 EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE WITH US THE MORE THE MERRIER. I HOPE YOU SEE EVERYONE SATERDAY.. LETS GET IT CRACKIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 26 2009, 03:38 PM~13399461
> *OK SO WE WILL BE AT SAMS BETWEEN 6:30-7 ON SATURDAY AND ARE PLANNING ON CRUISIN AT 8 EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE WITH US THE MORE THE MERRIER. I HOPE YOU SEE EVERYONE SATERDAY.. LETS GET IT CRACKIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill go


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 26 2009, 04:20 PM~13399810
> *ill go
> *


 :biggrin:  SEE U THEN :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## lethalsdaname

_LETHAL LOWS 15 YEARS AND STILL ROLLIN STRONG _


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13404385
> *LETHAL LOWS  15 YEARS AND STILL ROLLIN STRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SUP LEE? HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

Man I cant wait to go ridin tomorrow!!! To bad I wont have my car, but its all good!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 27 2009, 01:56 PM~13409426
> *Man I cant wait to go ridin tomorrow!!! To bad I wont have my car, but its all good!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt
excited like a mofo for 2morow


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 26 2009, 04:41 PM~13399970
> *:biggrin:   SEE U THEN :biggrin:
> *


im charging the batterys rite now


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 26 2009, 04:38 PM~13399461
> *OK SO WE WILL BE AT SAMS BETWEEN 6:30-7 ON SATURDAY AND ARE PLANNING ON CRUISIN AT 8 EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE WITH US THE MORE THE MERRIER. I HOPE YOU SEE EVERYONE SATERDAY.. LETS GET IT CRACKIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we will be there


----------



## dropped81

just got back had to get my car towed home but i made it rick didnt tho i guess he got caught up by the sheriffs


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 29 2009, 01:00 AM~13421291
> *just got back had to get my car towed home but i made it rick didnt tho i guess he got caught up by the sheriffs
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 What happened????? We saw you guys and thought yall were just kickin it there.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 29 2009, 09:10 AM~13422484
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 What happened????? We saw you guys and thought yall were just kickin it there.
> *


something with either my tranny or rear end went out cause now the car just whines when i try to go in gear


----------



## R0L0

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE IT TO FOR THE CRUISE LAST NITE...


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 27 2009, 06:55 AM~13405939
> *SUP LEE? HOW YOU BEEN BRO?
> *


_wasup up man im fine just taking car of my son and work a lil on my ride ill be out there april 26 for sure_


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 29 2009, 10:10 AM~13422484
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 What happened????? We saw you guys and thought yall were just kickin it there.
> *


damn we seen you all posted up we thought you guys were just kicking it


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 29 2009, 09:35 PM~13428513
> *damn we seen you all posted up we thought you guys were just kicking it
> *


i wish we were but thats were my caddi broke down


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 29 2009, 10:43 PM~13428629
> *i wish we were but thats were my caddi broke down
> *


damn sammy sorry bro i wish we knew we would have stopped


----------



## PICAZZO

PRETTY FUCKED UP, I MOVED LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY FROM SAMS AND NOW NOTHING IS CRACKIN OUT THERE.... :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 30 2009, 09:38 AM~13431308
> *PRETTY FUCKED UP, I MOVED LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY FROM SAMS AND NOW NOTHING IS CRACKIN OUT THERE....  :angry:
> *


We were there Saturday night!!!!!!! :0 Then we even cruised to Oakland!!!!! :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 30 2009, 12:10 AM~13429128
> *damn sammy sorry bro i wish we knew we would have stopped
> *


its all good


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 30 2009, 09:38 AM~13431308
> *PRETTY FUCKED UP, I MOVED LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY FROM SAMS AND NOW NOTHING IS CRACKIN OUT THERE....  :angry:
> *


we were deep on saturday lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 30 2009, 07:04 PM~13437449
> *we were deep on saturday lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX




----------



## R0L0

A FEW PICS THAT I TOOK ON SATURDAY AT THE 44TH AVE TACO TRUCK IN OAKLAND :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























































SET UP AT 6 IN DA MORNIN ON SUNDAY AT GOODGUYZ......


----------



## R0L0

SATURDAY NIGHT CRUIZE TO OAKLAND WAS THE SHIT... LETS SEE IF WE CAN DO IT AGAIN SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NEXT TIME MAYBE WE CAN GET MORE PEOPLE


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 31 2009, 10:27 AM~13443447
> *SATURDAY NIGHT CRUIZE TO OAKLAND WAS THE SHIT... LETS SEE IF WE CAN DO IT AGAIN SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NEXT TIME MAYBE WE CAN GET MORE PEOPLE
> *


ttt


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## himbone

just wait till sam sees this his pour heart will be broken


----------



## himbone

and another thing. that is one big ass burito


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13460992-->
> 
> 
> 
> just wait till sam sees this his pour heart will be broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-himbone_@Apr 1 2009, 09:31 PM~13461487
> *and another thing. that is one big ass burito
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13460992
> *just wait till sam sees this his pour heart will be broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I WILL VOUCH FOR HIM THAT HE DID EAT AT SAMS FIRST......... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 2 2009, 10:42 AM~13464887
> *I WILL VOUCH FOR HIM THAT HE DID EAT AT SAMS FIRST......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13469022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

SELLING MY 84 REGAL, NEEDS TUNE UP BATTERY AND CARB.... PAINT IS STILL CLEAN WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SOME LIGHT SCRATCHES ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, CUT OUT, REINFORCED REAR AND FRONT ARCHES, HEAVY DUTY BRIDGE IN THE REAR, 80% NEW INTERIOR... EXTENDED A ARMS, NEEDS NEW WHEELS BECAUSE THESE ARE TRASH.... 2,800 OBO ALSO LOOKING FOR DAILY DRIVER TRADES OR RECORDING STUDIO EQUIPMENT AND SOME CASH... JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE, I WILL POST PICS TONIGHT.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 2 2009, 10:42 AM~13464887
> *I WILL VOUCH FOR HIM THAT HE DID EAT AT SAMS FIRST......... :biggrin:
> *


Well if that didnt make me sound like a FAT ass!!! But it is true!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 3 2009, 08:45 AM~13474349
> *SELLING MY 84 REGAL, NEEDS TUNE UP BATTERY AND CARB.... PAINT IS STILL CLEAN WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SOME LIGHT SCRATCHES ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, CUT OUT, REINFORCED REAR AND FRONT ARCHES, HEAVY DUTY BRIDGE IN THE REAR, 80% NEW INTERIOR... EXTENDED A ARMS, NEEDS NEW WHEELS BECAUSE THESE ARE TRASH.... 2,800 OBO ALSO LOOKING FOR DAILY DRIVER TRADES OR RECORDING STUDIO EQUIPMENT AND SOME CASH... JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE, I WILL POST PICS TONIGHT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 3 2009, 09:01 AM~13474920
> *Well if that didnt make me sound like a FAT ass!!! But it is true!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SORRY.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 3 2009, 10:06 AM~13474956
> *SORRY.
> *


No need to be, I starved (I know that sounds funny too) the whole day just to eat that damn burrito!!!! And it was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 3 2009, 09:09 AM~13474993
> *No need to be, I starved (I know that sounds funny too) the whole day just to eat that damn burrito!!!! And it was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: SO DID I ASK KIRAN AND RAJ I DIDNT EAT SHIT AT GOOD GUYZ JUST SO I WOULDNT BE FULL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WE HAVE TO DO THE OAKLAND RUN AGAIN SOON :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 3 2009, 02:23 PM~13477419
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP BROTHER :wave:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT FOR SAMS


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 4 2009, 09:39 AM~13482343
> *WHAT UP BROTHER :wave:
> *


just out here bro, enjoying the East Bay.... :biggrin: How ya been? Lucky bro you got a really really nice ride !!! :thumbsup: Im still looking for storage for my 65 somewhere out here in the eastbay.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 5 2009, 05:08 AM~13487310
> *just out here bro, enjoying the East Bay.... :biggrin: How ya been? Lucky bro you got a really really nice ride !!! :thumbsup: Im still looking for storage for my 65 somewhere out here in the eastbay.
> *


thanks bro.... the 62 is coo im still trying to figure out if i like the color or not. i think im just going to re-paint the car. i will be in the eastbay in about an hhour or hit me up if you can.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 5 2009, 07:20 AM~13487477
> *thanks bro.... the 62 is coo im still trying to figure out if i like the color or not. i think im just going to re-paint the car. i will be in the eastbay in about an hhour or hit me up if you can.....
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

Damn, living in the East Bay now and my phone hasnt rung once!!! :0


----------



## R0L0

KICKIN BACK WITH CHERRY 64 AT HENRY'S AUTO BODY YESTERDAY HERE IN TRACY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 7 2009, 09:41 AM~13506043
> *KICKIN BACK WITH CHERRY 64 AT HENRY'S AUTO BODY YESTERDAY HERE IN TRACY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU WAYNE DO YOU WANT SINGLE OR DOUBLE SCOOP :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 7 2009, 02:16 PM~13508911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU WAYNE DO YOU WANT SINGLE OR DOUBLE SCOOP :biggrin:
> *


i'll let you have double against my single.... just dont get scared :0 hno:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 7 2009, 03:32 PM~13509099
> *i'll let you have double against my single.... just dont get scared :0  hno:
> *


Do I hear a battle at sams coming up thats if someone will pull theres out of the garrage and quits being scared :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 7 2009, 01:41 PM~13509226
> *Do I hear a battle at sams coming up thats if someone will pull theres out of the garrage and quits being scared :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DO I HEAR SOMEONE CALLING OUT WAYNE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 7 2009, 04:25 PM~13510312
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DO I HEAR SOMEONE CALLING OUT WAYNE :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: but i dont see any hydros in there own cadi!! :0 :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 7 2009, 03:31 PM~13510359
> *:yes: but i dont see any hydros in there own cadi!! :0  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 7 2009, 05:31 PM~13510359
> *:yes: but i dont see any hydros in there own cadi!! :0  :dunno:
> *


Your rite about that but we could nose up our impalas :biggrin: :biggrin: Congrats on your new baby


----------



## dropped81

at sams


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13513317
> *Your rite about that but we could nose up our impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin:                Congrats on your new baby
> *


Nose's up some Impala's ...I'm in..


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 8 2009, 12:56 AM~13514708
> *Nose's up some Impala's ...I'm in..
> *


stay out of it you bully :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Times are tough and sometimes you need to get rid of certain things to maintain so I am putting up for sale my 1984 Buick Regal...... It currently has a Non-Op on it so you wont have to pay any back fee's... NEEDS a New Battery and Carb Work..... The paint is still clean with the exception of a few scratches on the passenger side door.. The hydraulics are long gone and so is the rack, but the cylinders are still in the front and rear, springs are 3.5 ton in the front 2ton barney springs in the back... the front arches are reinforced and so are the a arms (upper) the rear arches are also reinforced and it has a heavy duty bridge in the rear.. No Bondo on this car, clean title, needs new rims because these china's have been sitting for yrs... I hate to sell her, but I have no choice at this point I was asking 2,800.00 but dont see that as a reality so please make me an offer.....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13513317
> *Your rite about that but we could nose up our impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin:                Congrats on your new baby
> *


X100 CONGRATS WAYNE, LUCINDA AND JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 8 2009, 12:56 AM~13514708
> *Nose's up some Impala's ...I'm in..
> *


your to old to be on this site... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 7 2009, 09:36 PM~13514010
> *at sams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_dam i want some of that caddy _


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13513317
> *Your rite about that but we could nose up our impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin:                Congrats on your new baby
> *


we could do that too  just let me know which car to work on :biggrin: 

our new baby is doing good! thanks!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 8 2009, 01:19 PM~13519056
> *X100 CONGRATS WAYNE, LUCINDA AND JOEY :biggrin:
> *


thanks rolo!! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 8 2009, 08:47 AM~13517131
> *Times are tough and sometimes you need to get rid of certain things to maintain so I am putting up for sale my 1984 Buick Regal...... It currently has a Non-Op on it so you wont have to pay any back fee's... NEEDS a New Battery and Carb Work..... The paint is still clean with the exception of a few scratches on the passenger side door.. The hydraulics are long gone and so is the rack, but the cylinders are still in the front and rear, springs are 3.5 ton in the front 2ton barney springs in the back... the front arches are reinforced and so are the a arms (upper) the rear arches are also reinforced and it has a heavy duty bridge in the rear.. No Bondo on this car, clean title, needs new rims because these china's have been sitting for yrs... I hate to sell her, but I have no choice at this point I was asking 2,800.00 but dont see that as a reality so please make me an offer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey eddie how bout i trade u my scrapper so my wife can bring that car out like u should have been doing


----------



## lethalsdaname

_dam wayne u dont know nobody anymore i see how it is congrades on your new one _


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 02:48 PM~13519295
> *we could do that too   just let me know which car to work on :biggrin:
> 
> our new baby is doing good! thanks!!
> *


daaaaammm!!! :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 8 2009, 02:02 PM~13519423
> *dam wayne u dont know nobody anymore  i see how it is  congrades on your new one
> *


thanks lee! hope to see you down here at sams...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 12:49 PM~13519305
> *thanks rolo!! :biggrin:
> *



WHATS HIS NAME?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 01:18 PM~13519593
> *thanks lee! hope to see you down here at sams...
> *



_Sam's when let me know i know we plan on being down there on da 25th ima bring half of sac with me well at least ima try _


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13519247
> *dam i want some of that caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 8 2009, 02:31 PM~13519723
> *WHATS HIS NAME?
> *


jacob martin
born 4-3-09
9lb 7oz
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 07:20 PM~13523418
> *jacob martin
> born 4-3-09
> 9lb 7oz
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


handsome young man wayne :biggrin: good thing he doesnt look like daddy!!!! :biggrin: 

congradulations on the new member of the familia!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

here is my new one :biggrin: 

alicia
6months yesturday!!!





























:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 8 2009, 08:25 PM~13523518
> *handsome young man wayne :biggrin:  good thing he doesnt look like daddy!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> congradulations on the new member of the familia!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 8 2009, 08:29 PM~13523576
> *here is my new one :biggrin:
> 
> alicia
> 6months yesturday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


beutiful little girl! :thumbsup: 

which convertible is hers? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 07:20 PM~13523418
> *jacob martin
> born 4-3-09
> 9lb 7oz
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats again. He is very cute.  :biggrin: I can't wait to see him at the shows with Joey and my boys :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13523418
> *jacob martin
> born 4-3-09
> 9lb 7oz
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Wayne and Lucinda!!!!! He is adorable!!!


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 02:48 PM~13519295
> *we could do that too   just let me know which car to work on :biggrin:
> 
> our new baby is doing good! thanks!!
> *


You pick what you wanna get served with :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 8 2009, 11:11 PM~13524890
> *You pick what you wanna get served with  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 07:32 PM~13523630
> *beutiful little girl! :thumbsup:
> 
> which convertible is hers? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> beutiful little girl! :thumbsup:
> 
> thank you sir


----------



## lethalsdaname

_well since babies are being brought into the spot light i just had to bring out my lil papa lethal he'll be 7 months on the 27th _


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 07:20 PM~13523418
> *jacob martin
> born 4-3-09
> 9lb 7oz
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_congrades 9 pounds d-zaam u got a line backer in the making _


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 9 2009, 07:45 AM~13527132
> *congrades  9 pounds d-zaam  u got a line backer in the making
> *


 :yes: HE DOES


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 9 2009, 06:51 AM~13526602
> *well since babies are being brought into the spot light  i just had to bring out my lil papa lethal  he'll be  7 months on the  27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang another lee!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 9 2009, 07:51 AM~13526602
> *well since babies are being brought into the spot light  i just had to bring out my lil papa lethal  he'll be  7 months on the  27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lee you have a good looking boy!! are you sure he's yours?? :biggrin: 

just kidding bro!  looks like our kids are gonna have a lot of fun rideing with their dads this year...


----------



## eastbay_drop

wow, just seen this, congrats!



> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13523418
> *jacob martin
> born 4-3-09
> 9lb 7oz
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

_thanks fellows he allready won his first trophy and he wasnt even a week old my son my life my heart lil lethal _


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13534591
> *thanks fellows  he allready won his first trophy  and he wasnt even a week old  my son my life my heart  lil lethal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












is the cart lifted too!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 9 2009, 11:12 PM~13535815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the cart lifted too!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



_lol shit not yet but if u get one from target and we get someone to get one from kmart we can have a cart off at sam's lol _


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13534574
> *wow, just seen this, congrats!
> *


thanks jr


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 10 2009, 06:34 AM~13537286
> *lol shit not yet but if u get one from target and we get someone to get one from kmart  we can have a cart off  at sam's  lol
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13523418
> *jacob martin
> born 4-3-09
> 9lb 7oz
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up wayne congrats and sorry we couldt make it for the shower we ended having family come over any way god bless your baby


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


Hey whats going on Sam's Fam? 

If anyone has an leads to some jobs out in the East Bay Let me know, I have 1 more week at my current job and need to find something A.S.A.P... Thanks


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470470


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2009, 12:02 PM~13561760
> *:wave:
> Hey whats going on Sam's Fam?
> 
> If anyone has an leads to some jobs out in the East Bay Let me know, I have 1 more week at my current job and need to find something A.S.A.P... Thanks
> *


ill pay a nickle a turd if you want to come pick up the dog shit in my back yard


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0




----------



## sharky_510

for sale

$3,200 with out the rims.


----------



## lethalsdaname

_hey wayne thanks ill be out there 2 morrow to pic up that window _


----------



## PICAZZO

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF INDOOR STORAGE SPACES FOR CARS IN THE EAST BAY?


:dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: Wuz up everybody


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 15 2009, 07:12 PM~13588360
> *:wave:  :wave:  Wuz up everybody
> *


whats up H on the go!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 15 2009, 09:07 AM~13582699
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF INDOOR STORAGE SPACES FOR CARS IN THE EAST BAY?
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## R0L0




----------



## puertorican65

We will be there


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 17 2009, 12:06 AM~13603036
> *whats up H on the go!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: Ready for Show on Sunday?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 15 2009, 09:07 AM~13582699
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF INDOOR STORAGE SPACES FOR CARS IN THE EAST BAY?
> :dunno:
> *


 i know of a 10x 20 ??? in hayward


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 17 2009, 09:16 PM~13611427
> *i know of a 10x 20 ??? in hayward
> *


 :0 MORE INFO PLEASE


----------



## lesstime

pm sent be there about 12


----------



## R0L0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Enchanteds newest model  









Enchanteds Olympic winner


----------



## R0L0




----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 18 2009, 11:30 AM~13615214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Enchanteds newest model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanteds Olympic winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin Shane............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 18 2009, 11:30 AM~13615214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Enchanteds newest model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanteds Olympic winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam your sexy!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

its been 80 over here today, anyone going out tonight? its perfect convertible weather.... :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 18 2009, 04:31 PM~13616970
> *its been 80 over here today, anyone going out tonight? its perfect convertible weather.... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 18 2009, 12:04 AM~13612849
> *:0  MORE INFO PLEASE
> *


whats up regal king i seen you on jackson today


----------



## lesstime

hey regal king ill be there today also just call my name when you get there cool drove by sams last night bout 930and there was some bombs there and the skylark was getting gas


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 18 2009, 05:31 PM~13616970
> *its been 80 over here today, anyone going out tonight? its perfect convertible weather.... :cheesy:
> *


but was it 60 hardtop weather :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13615982
> *Fuckin Shane............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know your not surprised!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 19 2009, 11:38 AM~13622104
> *but was it 60 hardtop weather  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i think it was... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13623476
> *:0 i think it was... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 18 2009, 11:30 AM~13615214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Enchanteds newest model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanteds Olympic winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## sharky_510

need your help !!!!!!!!!

Car wash to help a friend out, our friend chucky lost his house in a fire and now has nothing we are gona put a car wash to help get some money to help him out , we got a spot set @ leshwab tire in fremont its a big ass parking lot now we are workin on the date , please come out and help ANYTHING helps all money raised @ the wash will be donated to him to help out with what ever he needs food,plase to stay or medical bills for his pops...

if you have any questions hit me up!!


----------



## locs_650

SAMs FAM ......


----------



## R0L0




----------



## SWIPH

Jus stoppin by to shout out all you Bay Riders....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 22 2009, 10:06 AM~13655348
> *Jus stoppin by to shout out all you Bay Riders....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i had me some sams for lunch to day lol


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13660361
> *i had me some sams for lunch to day lol
> *


lucky :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

it was pretty good how you been rolo were you be stayin you know who i am ?? give you a hint chop top caddy


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13662101
> *it was pretty good how you been rolo  were you be stayin you know who i am ?? give you a hint chop top caddy
> *


 :scrutinize: i saw you yesterday :biggrin: what are you doing back out here??


----------



## lesstime

just moved back in jan how you been it true you and you ladie have a baby agian thats cool if so iam stop by soon me and my boy d got a lil shop off of a st by 880 for fun things you know i think we will be at the hayward show in the am will you be there ???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2009, 08:13 PM~13662101
> *it was pretty good how you been rolo  were you be stayin you know who i am ?? give you a hint chop top caddy
> *



IS THIS TOM????? IF SO WHATS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

yep how it been ,
we been good have 4 kids 2 boys 2 girls wife going to school me just working were i can


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 02:20 PM~13669249
> *yep  how it been ,
> we been good have 4 kids 2 boys 2 girls wife going to school me just working were i can
> *


COOL BRO... WE STAY IN TRACY NOW I GOT 2 BOYS AND 2 GIRLS ALSO.. WILL YOU BE AT THE SHOW ON SATURDAY?


----------



## lesstime

i should be in the am seee you there????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 02:43 PM~13669449
> *i should be in the am  seee you there????
> *


ya so far it looks like i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

what car you takin 
iam working on get a 64 wagon not my fav but its a ok deal


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13662434
> *just moved back in jan how you been it true you and you ladie have a baby agian thats cool if so iam stop by soon  me and my boy d got a lil shop off of a st by 880    for fun things you know  i think we will be at the hayward show in the am will you be there ???
> *


we have 2 boys now :biggrin: i'll see you at the show, i think the wife is gonna take her cadi....


----------



## lesstime

ok cool we all should be there


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 02:53 PM~13669539
> *what car you takin
> iam working on get a 64 wagon not my fav but its a ok deal
> *



i will be taking my 62










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

clean see you there


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 02:53 PM~13669539
> *what car you takin
> iam working on get a 64 wagon not my fav but its a ok deal
> *



The one LiL Miguel from True Elegance is selling?


----------



## lesstime

no my boy d has one that iam trading him work for


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 04:39 PM~13670614
> *clean see you there
> *


I will be between the Enchanted Creation canopy and the Wire Wheel King booth


----------



## lesstime

i got a 2000 yamaha r1 up for sale if you know any one that rider 5xxx miles new paint


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 04:40 PM~13670633
> *no my boy d  has one that iam trading him work for
> *




Coo I love wagons.... Is it a 9 passenger?


----------



## lesstime

ok cool


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2009, 04:42 PM~13670651
> *i got a 2000 yamaha r1 up for sale if you know any one that rider  5xxx miles new paint
> *


I will put the word out for you


----------



## lesstime

it was but the guy that got it befor d sold the seat so right now its just the 6 i might have a guy in idaho that has the 3rd seat but i have to wait for him to get back from a cruzie hes on


----------



## lesstime

cool its on craigslist out here its yellow


----------



## dropped81

i got a brand new motor for a g-body for sale i paid 1500 im asking 800 obo


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## lesstime

sup sams riders


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 24 2009, 12:23 PM~13679416
> *sup  sams riders
> *




what it dew doggie


----------



## lesstime

just thinkin bout some stuff what bout you


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 24 2009, 06:14 PM~13682154
> *just thinkin bout  some stuff what bout you
> *


coo coo just gettin ready for tomorrow.....


----------



## R0L0

how is all going out to sams tomorrow nite after the show?????? anyone down to roll to the tacoi truck in oakland again ????? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

wayne are you ready for tomorrow??? get you get the cars all cleaned up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 07:27 PM~13682273
> *coo coo just gettin ready for tomorrow.....
> *


im tired... :happysad: 

but on another note, i wonder if regal king will show up to a local event :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 24 2009, 06:29 PM~13682292
> *im tired... :happysad:
> 
> but on another note, i wonder if regal king will show up to a local event :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats a very good question???? humm i wonder :biggrin: most likely not lol....


----------



## lesstime

might go to sams but dont know bout the oakland ride ???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 24 2009, 07:29 PM~13682292
> *im tired... :happysad:
> 
> but on another note, i wonder if regal king will show up to a local event :0
> *


 :biggrin: I will be there... doing some photoshoots, and have some of my artist performing on stage... No car at the show. but the 65 will be out at sams and crusin if yall cruise


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Good seeing all of you yesterday !!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2009, 11:26 AM~13693210
> *:wave: Good seeing all of you yesterday !!!!!
> *


It was good to see you!!! But where was the 65??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 26 2009, 11:43 AM~13693303
> *It was good to see you!!! But where was the 65??
> *


LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY  I NEED STORAGE FOR THAT CAR !!!


AND IT NEEDED A NEW BATTERY


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2009, 01:04 AM~13700009
> *LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY  I NEED STORAGE FOR THAT CAR !!!
> AND IT NEEDED A NEW BATTERY
> *


 theres that one here in hayward if you want it still


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 27 2009, 08:57 AM~13701559
> *theres that one here in hayward if you want it still
> *


thats right, what is the price on it bro? and what street is it located on?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2009, 09:17 AM~13701756
> *thats right, what is the price on it bro? and what street is it located on?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Enchanted Creation

ttt


----------



## lesstime

good morning guys and girls


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

ttt


----------



## lesstime

ttt for sams what good every one


----------



## Enchanted Creation

Who is going out this Saturday? I know a few of our members will be at Sam's.


----------



## lesstime

maybe for a few min i got to get working on that bike for the soicos show next month


----------



## DIP OR DIE

Where is Sams at?? Im new to the area and would love to see some rides from around here!!


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2009, 09:27 AM~13742377
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

There is a hop going on tonight?


----------



## lesstime

i whould like to know the kids loveem


----------



## locs_650

This was posted on myspace



SAMS BURGERS tonight 
Bring out your hopper. were celebrating 5 de mayo 
ALL EYES ON US CC. WILL BE HOPPING ALL NIIGHT!!!!


----------



## lesstime

oh ok cool ill be there early to get a front row set for the kids


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2009, 09:01 AM~13754438
> *This was posted on myspace
> SAMS BURGERS tonight
> Bring out your hopper. were celebrating 5 de mayo
> ALL EYES ON US CC. WILL BE HOPPING ALL NIIGHT!!!!
> *


I WILL BE THERE


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lesstime

pending on the hoppp right


----------



## lowriv1972

*IF THERE IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING A HOP, PM ME OR LET ME KNOW. I AM WORKING ON A DATE RIGHT NOW TO GET SOMETHING GOING. *


----------



## lowriv1972

WERE SHOOTING FOR THE 6TH OF JUNE!!! MORE INFO TO COME....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2009, 10:01 AM~13754438
> *This was posted on myspace
> SAMS BURGERS tonight
> Bring out your hopper. were celebrating 5 de mayo
> ALL EYES ON US CC. WILL BE HOPPING ALL NIIGHT!!!!
> *


this is tonight?? friday? its raining...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 1 2009, 04:45 PM~13758648
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What it dew pimp?? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 2 2009, 10:14 PM~13768450
> *
> *


:wave: How have you been?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2009, 08:18 AM~13777884
> *:wave: How have you been?
> *


I have been good, thank you very much :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2009, 08:19 AM~13777894
> *I have been good, thank you very much  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Regal?? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2009, 05:35 PM~13757936
> *WERE SHOOTING FOR THE 6TH OF JUNE!!! MORE INFO TO COME....
> *


mid july aug..give some time for people to plan out


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@May 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13784187
> *mid july  aug..give some time for people to plan out
> *


I went thru the whole summer, and there are events planned every weekend. This was the only one that had an event earlier in the day and nothing to do at night. Plus, everyone would be in the bay so it wouldnt be hard to get everyone to stick around for the hop. I will look at it again.


----------



## CE 707

whats up sams fam


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2009, 01:35 PM~13756677
> *KOOL-AID COILS (NOR CAL) WILL PUT IN $*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

THE IMPALA WILL NOT HOP


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13798530
> *THE IMPALA WILL NOT HOP
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 6 2009, 07:34 AM~13801174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 7 2009, 11:04 PM~13823085
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 7 2009, 11:14 PM~13823164
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: how ya been?


----------



## R0L0

TO ALL THE SAMS MOTHERS.....* HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!*


E.C.ROLO


----------



## eastbay_drop

only problem is streetlow has a show in antioch the next day




> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 1 2009, 03:35 PM~13757936
> *WERE SHOOTING FOR THE 6TH OF JUNE!!! MORE INFO TO COME....
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 8 2009, 10:35 AM~13826602
> *only problem is streetlow has a show in antioch the next day
> *


I was just noticing they change the date due to the watsonville show. I have to figure this out. :uh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2009, 01:23 AM~13823775
> *:wave: how ya been?
> *


im good bro Im happy to see you doing big things now you have really put alot of work into it


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## dropped81

anyone going out tonite


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 9 2009, 11:26 AM~13836747
> *anyone going out tonite
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## kingofdahill88

iam at SAMs were the hell is everyone


----------



## lesstime

i was there for a few


----------



## dropped81




----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bMPAjAEqLk


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU&feature=related


----------



## lowriv1972

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: Wuz up sam s people


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2009, 06:06 PM~13856087
> *:wave:  :wave: Wuz up sam s people
> *


:wave:


----------



## lesstime

wat up guys


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

Still have the Regal for sale if anyone is interested?


----------



## lesstime

ttt what up every one


----------



## SINFUL1

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.








PRE-REG FORM NOW AVAILABLE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## lesstime

ok every one i know there was the tracy thing this weekend aswell as the lg showw and many othe show today but we all know that we all are bore on fri and sat nights sitting at home with nouthing to do so far who is with me well 
LETS GET THING POPPING 
iam not saying hop and dances every weekend but let get to sams and have a shake and some frys and chat who knows the more people that show up the less you will be bored at home bring the family kids and all hell let get a jumper out there for them or something the last 2 months i been driving from fremont to go to sams on sat night and i see radiator springs before McQueen showed up let make it like it was back in the day hell you dont have to bring your show car but come out and kick it come on even sam whould be ok if every one just got a shake or something it dont have to be every weekend but you know like 2 time a month 


SO EVERY ONE LOOK IN YOUR GARAGE AND LOOK AT THAT LOLO AND SAY IAM GOING TO PULL IT OUT AND GO TO SAMS LET GET OUT THERE AND KICK IT


----------



## MODHOPPER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo&NR=1


----------



## lowridersin925

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

come on guys i know your out there reading this


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## kingofdahill88

wheres all the sams peeps at


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

im always ready to go to sams, there's just nobody there when i go by...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 17 2009, 01:04 PM~13912609
> *ok every one i know there was the tracy thing this weekend aswell as the lg showw and many othe show today  but we all know that we all are bore on fri and sat nights  sitting at home with nouthing to do  so far who is with me  well
> LETS GET THING  POPPING
> iam not saying hop and dances every weekend but let get to sams and have a shake and some frys  and chat  who  knows  the more people that show up  the less  you will be bored at home bring the family  kids and all  hell let get a jumper out there for them or something  the last 2 months i  been driving from fremont to  go to sams  on sat night and i see radiator springs  before McQueen showed up  let make it like it was back in the day  hell you dont have to bring your show car but come out and kick it  come on even sam whould be ok if every one just got a shake or  something  it dont have to be every weekend but you know like 2 time a month
> SO EVERY ONE LOOK IN YOUR GARAGE AND LOOK AT THAT LOLO AND SAY IAM GOING TO PULL IT OUT AND GO TO SAMS LET GET OUT THERE AND KICK IT
> *


i HATE TO SAY IT, BUT YOUR PREACHING TO THE CHOIR!!! THE ONLY THING THAT GETS 95% OFF THE PEOPLE AROUND HERE OUT IS AN EVENT LIKE A HOP. I HAVE MADE FLIERS AND DONE ALL SORTS OF DIFFERENT THINGS, AND STILL NO ONE SHOWS UP, EXCEPT FOR THE USUALLS, WAYNE, ROLO, WALLY AND THE TORTILLA FLAT HOMIES, REBIRTH, AND A FEW OTHERS. I CANT LIE, I HAVENT BEEN OUT THERE LATELY, BUT I WILL BE SOON. JUST BEEN A LOT GOING ON.


----------



## dropped81

i was out there saturday nite so was rebirth and i was out there sunday nite


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2009, 03:41 PM~13937447
> *i HATE TO SAY IT, BUT YOUR PREACHING TO THE CHOIR!!! THE ONLY THING THAT GETS 95% OFF THE PEOPLE AROUND HERE OUT IS AN EVENT LIKE A HOP. I HAVE MADE FLIERS AND DONE ALL SORTS OF DIFFERENT THINGS, AND STILL NO ONE SHOWS UP, EXCEPT FOR THE USUALLS, WAYNE, ROLO, WALLY AND THE TORTILLA FLAT HOMIES, REBIRTH, AND A FEW OTHERS. I CANT LIE, I HAVENT BEEN OUT THERE LATELY, BUT I WILL BE SOON. JUST BEEN A LOT GOING ON.
> *


the other thing is that a lot of riders have moved away now so they cant just come by every weekend anymore... but a hop makes it an occasion to make the drive down for the night


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2009, 03:41 PM~13937447
> *i HATE TO SAY IT, BUT YOUR PREACHING TO THE CHOIR!!! THE ONLY THING THAT GETS 95% OFF THE PEOPLE AROUND HERE OUT IS AN EVENT LIKE A HOP. I HAVE MADE FLIERS AND DONE ALL SORTS OF DIFFERENT THINGS, AND STILL NO ONE SHOWS UP, EXCEPT FOR THE USUALLS, WAYNE, ROLO, WALLY AND THE TORTILLA FLAT HOMIES, REBIRTH, AND A FEW OTHERS. I CANT LIE, I HAVENT BEEN OUT THERE LATELY, BUT I WILL BE SOON. JUST BEEN A LOT GOING ON.
> *


and maybe you should return calls


----------



## kingofdahill88

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2009, 09:36 PM~13952606
> *and maybe you should return calls
> *


 :rant: :banghead: :buttkick: :twak:  ya what he said


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## puertorican65

Ok who can do stayfast tops out here in the bay i need to get one for my rag
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13952606
> *and maybe you should return calls
> *


 :uh: :uh: i know bro!! Sorry!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 21 2009, 09:04 AM~13957040
> *:rant:  :banghead:  :buttkick:  :twak:                                                              ya what he said
> *


your gonna get a call tonite!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

WE NEED TO GET OUT THERE!!!! FUCK IT, IF i CAN GET MY BRAKES DONE, IM GOING OUT THERE!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## upncomin6

stopped by earlier not 1 car around but TTT for sams.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 26 2009, 04:13 PM~14004496
> *TTT
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowridersin925




----------



## lowriv1972

Who is heading to Sams tonight?? Ill be there!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 925rider

this afternoon at sams


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 30 2009, 09:30 PM~14049716
> *this afternoon at sams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I didnt get out there til 7!! I hate having to work weekends. It was still a decent night. There were a few people that showed up!! Next weekend???


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 31 2009, 09:09 AM~14052667
> *Damn, I didnt get out there til 7!! I hate having to work weekends. It was still a decent night. There were a few people that showed up!! Next weekend???
> *


Ttt it was cold but the burger mad it worth the drive haha


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jun 1 2009, 08:52 PM~14067856
> *Ttt it was cold but the burger mad it worth the drive haha
> *


Oh a burger is better than me!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14070333
> *Oh a burger is better than me!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


no but the look on your confused face when you seen the $40 bucket kinda was hahah


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lowriv1972

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Elwood

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

IT WAS DEAD LAST NIGHT


----------



## nithingimpotant

My Webpage


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Picazzo, saw your flyer at Rasputians in Concord. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## i.mei12

http://www.alltopshoes.com/product_read.aspx?pid=535


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 8 2009, 01:09 PM~14127908
> *Wuz up Picazzo, saw your flyer at Rasputians in Concord. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DID YOU PICK IT UP? AND WHICH RASPUTINS DID YOU GO TO? :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jun 9 2009, 06:30 PM~14143481
> *DID YOU PICK IT UP? AND WHICH RASPUTINS DID YOU GO TO?  :0
> *


The one in concord off of willow pass rd.. yea we picked one up..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 9 2009, 06:31 PM~14143498
> *The one in concord off of willow pass rd.. yea we picked one up..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jun 10 2009, 09:19 AM~14149290
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Well, just got home from Sams, only me and a couple homies there. :uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 13 2009, 09:09 PM~14183528
> *Well, just got home from Sams, only me and a couple homies there.  :uh:
> *


 :0 ya we just got back from cruising here in Modesto....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 13 2009, 10:13 PM~14183580
> *:0 ya we just got back from cruising here in Modesto....
> *


we just got home from modesto too. it was a long day.... :|


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## locs_650




----------



## dropped81




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i need a g body gas tank pm me if you got one


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## R0L0

DAMN ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I BEEN ON THIS PAGE :0 :0 

SUPPERZ SAMS FAM :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just had a burger at sams yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 29 2009, 06:11 PM~14333820
> *just had a burger at sams yesterday... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jun 30 2009, 01:03 PM~14341673
> *:wave:
> *


What up brother??


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop

congrats on the baby girl tim! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14183627
> *http://koolaid-coils.com/
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_WHAT UP HOMIES HOWS THE BAY AREA ROLLIN _


----------



## upncomin6

anybody need some regal parts? cheap everything must go. rear fillers already sold


----------



## Cali-Stylz

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

<span style='color:blue'>PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself.  </span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jun 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14346482
> *What up brother??
> *


HOW YA BEEN BRO?


----------



## puertorican65

my shit is ready to hop who wants to slap some money on the hood and nose up  :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Elwood

Was up Sams fam


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jul 11 2009, 11:07 AM~14443118
> *my shit is ready to hop who wants to slap some money on the hood and nose up   :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


SO YO SHITz HITTIN NOW?I SEEN THA PICz OF YO SHIT GETTIN DONE.. LOOKIN GOOD.YOU ON THA BUMPER?PUT SOME PICz OUT THIR OF IT HITTIN?


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

AT THA LAKE WIT CUZIN,JERRY WERE WAS ELWOOD?:twak: 































:biggrin: 















































 :twak:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Jul 11 2009, 06:51 PM~14445624
> *SO YO SHITz HITTIN NOW?I SEEN THA PICz OF YO SHIT GETTIN DONE.. LOOKIN GOOD.YOU ON THA BUMPER?PUT SOME PICz OUT THIR OF IT HITTIN?
> *


No my shit ain't even put together its going to the paint shop in two weeks that was el talkin shit when he was on my computer


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## dropped81

i got a 350 motor its mainly a block has a couple things on there 
ill let it go for 100 it runs good


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jul 11 2009, 10:37 PM~14446955
> *No my shit ain't even put together its going to the paint shop in two weeks that was el talkin shit when he was on my computer
> *


FA SHOOO,FUCKIN EL.......DAMM JUNE WHEN YO SHIT COMEZ OUT,YO SHITz GUNNA BE TIGHT AS FUCK BRUHH,ALL CROMED OUT..DROPP.YOU GUNNA PAINT IT THA SAME COLOR?OR GOIN CANDY, :biggrin: :thumbsup: :420: :h5:


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

LOCKED UP. :rant: :yes: uffin: uffin: 
























ALL IN 3/8..BAYBEE!








14"z. :biggrin: .








HEY ELWOOD OUR PIGz SAYZ HIGH,WHEN YOU COMEIN OVER TO RIDE THA HOGG? :dunno: :yes: 








HE GETz ALL HAPPY WHEN YOUR AROUND :cheesy: 








:h5: :guns: 















:biggrin: 







:machinegun: 
YOU ALLREADY KNOW!


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 13 2009, 04:49 PM~14461263
> *i got a 350 motor its mainly a block has a couple things on there
> ill let it go for 100 it runs good
> *


PUT SOME PICz OUT THIR.WHATz IT LOOKIN LIKE? :dunno:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Shane whats up with the Sam hop ?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Jul 13 2009, 06:36 PM~14463165
> *PUT SOME PICz OUT THIR.WHATz IT LOOKIN LIKE? :dunno:
> *


ill try to get some but it needs cleaned its from a 74 monte carlo


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Jul 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14462665
> *FA SHOOO,FUCKIN EL.......DAMM JUNE WHEN YO SHIT COMEZ OUT,YO SHITz GUNNA BE TIGHT AS FUCK BRUHH,ALL CROMED OUT..DROPP.YOU GUNNA PAINT IT THA SAME COLOR?OR GOIN CANDY, :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :420:  : :biggrin: h5:
> *


its gonna be candy with patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

does anyone go to sams anymore? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

I HAVE DECIDED TO SELL MY G-BODY FRAME. I SPENT WELL OVER 2,200 ON THIS FRAME WHICH IS FULLY MOLDED AND REINFORCED, SHOW QUALITY, BUT BUILT TO TAKE A BEATING. MAKE ME A REASONABLE OFFER PLEASE....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 19 2009, 09:31 AM~14517056
> *does anyone go to sams anymore? :dunno:
> *


i dont got a car no more  when i get one ill be back out riding


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 20 2009, 01:05 AM~14522971
> *i dont got a car no more   when i get one ill be back out riding
> *


I have a frame for you if you need one


----------



## R0L0

whats good sams fam!!!!!!!!


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 20 2009, 01:19 PM~14527477
> *I have a frame for you if you need one
> *


im not gonna get a g body im looking at 2 big bodys rite now


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 20 2009, 03:16 PM~14528096
> *whats good sams fam!!!!!!!!
> *


NOTHING AT ALL


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

looks like everyone is out for the year :thumbsdown:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Wussupers?!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 20 2009, 09:20 PM~14533732
> *looks like everyone is out for the year :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## locs_650

I am going to head out there this saturday .... it's been too long since i have been there ....


----------



## weezee

This is going out to anybody that knew my homie Big Bump passed away this morning 7-24-09Everyone knew him as Bump or Bumper his real name is Joseph Sandoval,Rick Sandovals Lil brother.So BigBump this is going out to "See u when i get there in that GANGSTA LEAN"Love the Cruz Familia


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats up Sams Fam???


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 25 2009, 11:57 AM~14579187
> *Whats up Sams Fam???
> *


whats going on shane


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 25 2009, 12:02 PM~14579211
> *whats going on shane
> *


Just working bro, Thanks again for coming thru last weekend!!! 


Did you see what I posted in Coasts build up topic??? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

Just got back and there was no one there .... we need to get it crackin there again ... all there was there was a bunch of mustangs and camaros .... a bunch of people .... they acted like they own the place .... 

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 26 2009, 12:27 AM~14583181
> *Just got back and there was no one there .... we need to get it crackin there again ... all there was there was a bunch of mustangs and camaros .... a bunch of people .... they acted like they own the place ....
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:wave:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 26 2009, 12:27 AM~14583181
> *Just got back and there was no one there ....  mustangs and camaros .... a bunch of people .... they acted like they own the place ....
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what up locs :wavei fuck that shit, im down to take over leet me know wen!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

just spreading the word


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 26 2009, 11:52 AM~14585548
> *what up locs :wavei fuck that shit, im down to take over leet me know wen!!!
> *


Thanks bro .... 


Who else is down .... i will be out there again next saturday .....


----------



## locs_650

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 26 2009, 11:07 AM~14585270
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## Coast One

nice videos uffin:
:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 12:09 AM~14590776
> *Thanks bro ....
> Who else is down .... i will be out there again next saturday .....
> *


im down as long as i have a running car and as of right now i do  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 27 2009, 03:45 PM~14596578
> *im down as long as i have a running car and as of right now i do   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

when i get something ill be out every saturday


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 12:09 AM~14590776
> *Thanks bro ....
> Who else is down .... i will be out there again next saturday .....
> *


 :thumbsup: 
sunday after the show to :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 09:47 AM~14592521
> *What's going on bro?
> *


MAN SAME OLE THING DIFFERENT DAY, TRYING TO KEEP MY HEAD UP... WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO? HOWS THE RIDE?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 27 2009, 04:43 PM~14597182
> *:thumbsup:
> sunday after the show to :biggrin:
> *


I will let you know since i am going to Stockton ..... 

but for sure this saturday after the all club BBQ


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 27 2009, 06:13 PM~14598028
> *MAN SAME OLE THING DIFFERENT DAY, TRYING TO KEEP MY HEAD UP... WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO? HOWS THE RIDE?
> *


Things have been cool ... the ride is there need to step my game up and get some more stuff done .... what is going on with your ride?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 28 2009, 09:25 AM~14603750
> *Things have been cool ... the ride is there need to step my game up and get some more stuff done .... what is going on with your ride?
> *


Its just sitting, I wanna sell the Regal and the Frame for the Regal so I can put some $ into the 65 and pay off some bills.


----------



## R0L0

Blast from the past video clip ( Cali Swangin Vol 21 ) it took me all day to upload this video to my computer and trim the clip of Sam's, Watching this video makes me miss my 61    I hope you guys enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

BTW I do have the complete video on dvd I am thinking of making a few copies lmk if anyone is interested in a copy.


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MIKE66


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 28 2009, 02:26 PM~14606655
> *BTW I do have the complete video on dvd I am thinking of making a few copies lmk if anyone is interested in a copy.
> *


ill take a copy :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 01:33 PM~14606746
> *ill take a copy :biggrin:
> *



15.00 shipped lmk


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: stacklifehydraulics



Sup Tim??? How are things bro?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 28 2009, 02:17 PM~14606563
> *Blast from the past video clip ( Cali Swangin Vol 21 ) it took me all day to upload this video to my computer and trim the clip of Sam's, Watching this video makes me miss my 61       I hope you guys enjoy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ME AT 1:29 :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 28 2009, 03:44 PM~14608085
> *THATS ME AT 1:29  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

Its been a while since i dROpped in to say whats up to my Bay area homies- so i thought Id stop in and say whats up-- and some of yall know I ended up with HIMBONES 64 so I thought Id post some pics of it now with its new patterned out ROof by my boy IVAN B.. :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14608336
> *Its been a while since i dROpped in to say whats up to my Bay area homies- so i thought Id stop in and say whats up-- and some of yall know I ended up with HIMBONES 64 so I thought Id post some pics of it now with its new patterned out ROof :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 28 2009, 05:48 PM~14608636
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 06:27 PM~14609728
> *
> *


looks good bro


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 28 2009, 07:33 PM~14609805
> *looks good bRO
> *


thanks homie- I apreciate that


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 28 2009, 02:39 PM~14606798
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: stacklifehydraulics
> 
> Sup Tim??? How are things bro?
> *


you know chippin


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BOUNZIN

Thats me at 1:10 and 1:20
damn i miss those days


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:27 AM~14615473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me at 1:10 and 1:20
> damn i miss those days
> *



THATS ME AT 1:00 AND 1:30 AND I MISS THOSE DAYS ALSO


----------



## locs_650

So who is coming out this saturday? what time we meeting up at the usual?


----------



## Coast One

saturday is the all clubs bbq in sj... and then sunday is the frisco show uffin:
is sams gonna be crackin this weekend?? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 01:54 PM~14617630
> *saturday is the all clubs bbq in sj... and then sunday is the frisco show uffin:
> is sams gonna be crackin this weekend?? :biggrin:
> *


Bro i am trying to get everyone out there .... nice cruise from the all club back to Sam's ....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 05:15 PM~14608336
> *Its been a while since i dROpped in to say whats up to my Bay area homies- so i thought Id stop in and say whats up-- and some of yall know I ended up with HIMBONES 64 so I thought Id post some pics of it now with its new patterned out ROof :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good swiph! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2009, 04:54 PM~14619618
> *lookin good swiph! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie - still alot more to come


----------



## PICAZZO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PICAZZO, *og flip from frisco*

:wave:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2009, 03:31 PM~14618669
> *Bro i am trying to get everyone out there .... nice cruise from the all club back to Sam's ....
> *


that would be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2009, 01:02 PM~14617105
> *So who is coming out this saturday? what time we meeting up at the usual?
> *


i be there arond 7pm!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 29 2009, 01:00 PM~14617083
> *THATS ME AT 1:00 AND 1:30 AND I MISS THOSE DAYS ALSO
> *


i need to get off my ass and get this monte on it's new frame


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:39 AM~14626441
> *i need to get off my ass and get this monte on it's new frame
> *


YA I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO I NEED TO GET MY DEUCE FINISHED UP.....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14623156
> *i be there arond 7pm!
> *


Sounds good bro i should be there around that time ....


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 30 2009, 11:52 AM~14627807
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Where's a good spot to get raised fat white walls for 13's anyone still selling them around here


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 30 2009, 01:03 PM~14628743
> *Where's a good spot to get raised fat white walls for 13's anyone still selling them around here
> *


X2 .... i want some again ... the shaved ones suck ....


----------



## El303Pintor

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 06:15 PM~14608336
> *Its been a while since i dROpped in to say whats up to my Bay area homies- so i thought Id stop in and say whats up-- and some of yall know I ended up with HIMBONES 64 so I thought Id post some pics of it now with its new patterned out ROof by my boy IVAN B.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie it took a minute but i took care of ya primo good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2009, 01:15 PM~14628909
> *X2 .... i want some again ... the shaved ones suck ....
> *


no one be selling the remington's out there either???


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 30 2009, 02:36 PM~14629731
> *no one be selling the remington's out there either???
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

Not that i have found .... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2009, 02:41 PM~14629778
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Not that i have found ....  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


i gotta see if the spot i use to got to in fresno still has them i think it was called carrol's or something like that they use to hold some for me and i would pick up a set every year when i went to thee individuals show damn i miss that show


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Jul 30 2009, 12:03 PM~14628743-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's a good spot to get raised fat white walls for 13's anyone still selling them around here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 12:15 PM~14628909
> *X2 .... i want some again ... the shaved ones suck ....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 01:36 PM~14629731
> *no one be selling the remington's out there either???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 01:41 PM~14629778
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Not that i have found ....  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOUNZIN_@Jul 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14630133
> *i gotta see if the spot i use to got to in fresno still has them i think it was called carrol's or something like that they use to hold some for me and i would pick up a set every year when i went to thee individuals show damn i miss that show
> *



they are discontinued fellas since 2004 they are harder to get than og 520's premium sportways.. I got 2 set of remingtons chilling in my garage :biggrin: :biggrin: if you guys find a set expect to pay 300+ depending on condition. I got 1 set in good condition with a little ware from extended a-arms and i have a like new set with less than 20 miles on them... :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14630935
> *they are discontinued fellas since 2004 they are harder to get than og 520's premium sportways.. I got 2 set of remingtons chilling in my garage :biggrin:  :biggrin: if you guys find a set expect to pay 300+ depending on condition. I got 1 set in good condition with a little ware from extended a-arms and i have a like new set with less than 20 miles on them... :0
> *


killer combo og fat raised remingtons and og campbell zeniths     str8 NOR CAL shit!!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 30 2009, 04:41 PM~14630935
> *they are discontinued fellas since 2004 they are harder to get than og 520's premium sportways.. I got 2 set of remingtons chilling in my garage :biggrin:  :biggrin: if you guys find a set expect to pay 300+ depending on condition. I got 1 set in good condition with a little ware from extended a-arms and i have a like new set with less than 20 miles on them... :0
> *


damn thats a way to ruin my day well i guess if mine stays on a trailer the thread will never wear out :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 30 2009, 05:20 PM~14631848
> *damn thats a way to ruin my day well i guess if mine stays on a trailer the thread will never wear out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 30 2009, 04:43 PM~14630947
> *killer combo og fat raised remingtons and og campbell zeniths        str8 NOR CAL shit!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped81

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14633721
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## EASTBAY 925

WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR HOPPING AGAIN I HAVE HELL FUN AT SAMS EAT A GOOD BURGER AND LOOK AT BEAUTIFUL LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EASTBAY 925_@Jul 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14640132
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR HOPPING AGAIN I HAVE HELL FUN AT SAMS EAT A GOOD BURGER AND LOOK AT BEAUTIFUL LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: they supposed to kick it out there tomorrow night....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Jul 11 2009, 05:51 PM~14445624
> *SO YO SHITz HITTIN NOW?I SEEN THA PICz OF YO SHIT GETTIN DONE.. LOOKIN GOOD.YOU ON THA BUMPER?PUT SOME PICz OUT THIR OF IT HITTIN?
> *



ay bro check out what I found in my May 1980 Lowrider magazine :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

Some OG NOR CAL shit for sale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491132


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 1 2009, 02:19 PM~14647394
> *
> *


you gonna go by sams tonight?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 1 2009, 04:43 PM~14648120
> *you gonna go by sams tonight?
> *


IM GOING NOW !!!


----------



## lowriv1972

It was good to see everyone last night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2009, 10:46 AM~14651995
> *It was good to see everyone last night!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 wish i could have stayed longer...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2009, 10:46 AM~14651995
> *It was good to see everyone last night!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO !!!!



I GUESS I GOT THERE A LITTLE TOO LATE TO SEE EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## R0L0

any pics from saturday????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 3 2009, 09:38 AM~14659048
> *any pics from saturday????
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 3 2009, 12:59 PM~14661616
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 2 2009, 01:04 PM~14652648
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO !!!!
> I GUESS I GOT THERE A LITTLE TOO LATE TO SEE EVERYONE ELSE.
> *


What time did you get there? You live down the street..... 

see everyone back out there this saturday again .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: after our BBQ during the day


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2009, 02:07 PM~14673178
> *What time did you get there? You live down the street.....
> 
> see everyone back out there this saturday again ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  after our BBQ during the day
> *


Not me, i have a dinner to go to that night!! :uh:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lowriv1972


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2009, 02:07 PM~14673178
> *What time did you get there? You live down the street.....
> 
> see everyone back out there this saturday again ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  after our BBQ during the day
> *


around 9:45pm :happysad:


----------



## CHICALI_70

so this saturday at sams again? :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Aug 5 2009, 09:59 AM~14682187
> *so this saturday at sams again? :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 4 2009, 04:16 PM~14674466
> *Not me, i have a dinner to go to that night!! :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 4 2009, 04:27 PM~14674558
> *around 9:45pm  :happysad:
> *


I left at 10 ... must of just missed you .... 

you going this saturday to our event and then Sams afterwards?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Aug 5 2009, 09:59 AM~14682187
> *so this saturday at sams again? :0
> *


After our BBQ i will be rollin to Sams .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 5 2009, 11:14 AM~14683153
> *I left at 10 ... must of just missed you ....
> 
> you going this saturday to our event and then Sams afterwards?
> *


:yes:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## dropped81




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2009, 10:48 PM~14689949
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14690627
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14642232
> *ay bro check out what I found in my May 1980 Lowrider magazine :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man some real og shit right there, I was in high school when they did this photo shoot. I kNew Larry back then. Man they used to cruise E14th in Oakland that shit was so cracking back then.


----------



## lisy.zhan

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 06:53 AM~14691589
> *:wave:
> *


HOW YA BEEN BRO?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 6 2009, 08:25 PM~14699199
> *HOW YA BEEN BRO?
> *


good how about you bro?


----------



## R0L0

*TTMFT!!!!!!!*


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14690627
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 7 2009, 02:36 PM~14705299
> *whats up bro
> *


Did you get the caddi in your avi from Jason??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 7 2009, 02:30 PM~14705750
> *Did you get the caddi in your avi from Jason??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 is that the fleetwood Jason had?


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 7 2009, 02:30 PM~14705750
> *Did you get the caddi in your avi from Jason??
> *


yup


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14707140
> *:0  :0  :0 is that the fleetwood Jason had?
> *


yep me and my homie will be flying our plaques by next summer we put alot of work in on the yellow cad and mine will be next :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 8 2009, 01:10 AM~14709671
> *yep me and my homie will be flying our plaques by next summer we put alot of work in on the yellow cad and mine will be next :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


then you better keep this one


----------



## R0L0

isnt that Elio's big body in the back ground?

where is the rockers on your fleet Sammy?

also I got a boy selling a complete 90 kit for you car for 750.00


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 07:34 AM~14710595
> *then you better keep this one
> *


yeah iam


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 07:35 AM~14710603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that Elio's big body in the back ground?
> 
> where is the rockers on your fleet Sammy?
> 
> also I got a boy selling a complete 90 kit for you car for 750.00
> *


yeah.


i got all my chrome for it just need put back on but i need to wetsand and buff my car


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 8 2009, 01:15 PM~14712233
> *yeah.
> i got all my chrome for it just need put back on but i need to wetsand and buff my car
> *


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 07:15 PM~14713952
> *
> *


hows yours coming along


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 8 2009, 08:26 PM~14714429
> *hows yours coming along
> *


SLOWLY    STILL WAITING ON THE BODY SHOP TO MAKE ROOM FOR MY CAR....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

it was a good night at sams, i think thats the most people out since last decembers toy drive!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 10:01 PM~14714611
> *it was a good night at sams, i think thats the most people out since last decembers toy drive!
> *


It was packed out there .... allot of out of towners were there and allot of new people ... good day and a good night too ....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 08:56 PM~14714582
> *SLOWLY       STILL WAITING ON THE BODY SHOP TO MAKE ROOM FOR MY CAR....
> *


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476140


I am still selling my fully wrapped and moulded frame, need to pay bills FAST so make me a reasonable offer, everyone know the $ it cost to build a show frame... NO bondo used either.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 10 2009, 04:35 PM~14728934
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476140
> I am still selling my fully wrapped and moulded frame, need to pay bills FAST so make me a reasonable offer, everyone know the $ it cost to build a show frame... NO bondo used either.
> *


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## R0L0

is anyone going to be at sams on saturday?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 03:45 PM~14738383
> *is anyone going to be at sams on saturday?
> *


Me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

maybe ill slide thru


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2009, 03:49 PM~14739077
> *Me!!!! :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uuh0kVwFm-E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uuh0kVwFm-E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j3E11XPW49w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j3E11XPW49w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 10:19 PM~14743063
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uuh0kVwFm-E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uuh0kVwFm-E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j3E11XPW49w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j3E11XPW49w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



ups it therent work


----------



## sharky_510

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuh0kVwFm-E


----------



## sharky_510

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3E11XPW49w


----------



## eastbay_drop

awe,dont post the chipper lol. that bucket needs work,bad! lol



> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 10:26 PM~14743153
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuh0kVwFm-E
> *


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 11 2009, 10:29 PM~14743194
> *awe,dont post the chipper lol. that bucket needs work,bad! lol
> *


lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 10:52 AM~14735661
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 11 2009, 10:08 PM~14743512
> *:wave:
> *


what up bro :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 10:28 PM~14743185
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3E11XPW49w
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 03:45 PM~14738383
> *is anyone going to be at sams on saturday?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOUNZIN

anyone going to the raider game tomorrow


----------



## BOUNZIN

IMAGINE this a few years ago this would be a good nose up


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 08:06 AM~14745195
> *what up bro :biggrin:
> *


TRYNA STAY ALIVE


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 02:45 PM~14738383
> *is anyone going to be at sams on saturday?
> *


i was gonna but just gotta a ticket today for small rims and no tags i guess jason lied to me saying that it was from 07 but really from 04 :angry:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 12 2009, 12:45 PM~14747746
> *anyone going to the raider game tomorrow
> *




:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 















































:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 12 2009, 05:44 PM~14750906
> *i was gonna but just gotta a ticket today for small rims and no tags i guess jason lied to me saying that it was from 07 but really from 04 :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ya but its 09 so 07 is no good anyway...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:34 PM~14750829
> *TRYNA STAY ALIVE
> *


I feel ya bro.... Its hard these days..


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:59 AM~14757644
> *:0  :0  :0 ya but its 09 so 07 is no good anyway...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:59 AM~14757644
> *:0  :0  :0 ya but its 09 so 07 is no good anyway...
> *


yup i was tryna get it smogged but it failed


----------



## R0L0

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:00 AM~14757654
> *I feel ya bro.... Its hard these days..
> *


Yea cant even sell this frame, funny how when I was ok $wise everyone wanted it.  Now nobody is intrested.


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

I hope too see a few of you out there tonite... I wont be out late but hopefully I will see some of you


----------



## PICAZZO

*Selling This Fully-Wrapped Frame for a G-Body Throw me a reasonable offer, I'm negotiable. Need to pay some Bills Ya'll... I hate to do it, but at this point I have no choice...... MAKE AN OFFER.....*


----------



## BOUNZIN

HOT OFF THE PRESS JUST CAME FROM A SHOOT


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 16 2009, 06:29 PM~14786317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT OFF THE PRESS JUST CAME FROM A SHOOT
> *


hey bounzin, dont you need a frame?? looks like eddie has just what your car needs to be back out at sams...


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 16 2009, 09:07 PM~14788162
> *hey bounzin, dont you need a frame?? looks like eddie has just what your car needs to be back out at sams...
> *


he does but it's a lil out of my price range right now i'm lokking for just a stock one right now and homie will wrap it for a lil bit less plus he takes payments :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

on our way to sams cruzing creations car club 








at sams not the best pics cause its a phone


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

^when was that^


----------



## dropped81

sunday


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

you guys should have been out sat. night


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 17 2009, 08:07 PM~14799286
> *you guys should have been out sat. night
> *


we were working on the cars all day and night


----------



## BOUNZIN

it would of been nice to see this ride at sam's


----------



## kingofdahill88

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 18 2009, 09:06 AM~14802865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would of been nice to see this ride at sam's
> *


it would be nice to see you ,carlos or anybody else that use to come to sam's :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: kingofdahill88


wat up *****!


----------



## kingofdahill88

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:41 AM~14803804
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: kingofdahill88
> 
> 
> wat up *****!
> *


quit hiding


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Aug 18 2009, 08:43 AM~14803824
> *quit hiding
> *



UNDER THE RADAR


----------



## R0L0

I NEED THAT INFO FOOL!!!!!!


----------



## kingofdahill88

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:45 AM~14803844
> *UNDER THE RADAR
> *


i see you i got air craft radar


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Aug 18 2009, 08:46 AM~14803863
> *i see you i got air craft radar
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kingofdahill88

sent you pm


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Aug 18 2009, 08:49 AM~14803905
> *sent you pm
> *


PM SENT BACK!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

WE SHOULD OF GOT A PIC OF THIS BITCH ON 3............


----------



## kingofdahill88

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:58 AM~14803972
> *WE SHOULD OF GOT A PIC OF THIS BITCH ON 3............
> *


ya didn't think of that at the time :angry:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Aug 18 2009, 09:15 AM~14804087
> *ya didn't think of that at the time  :angry:
> *


Next time Im out that way we will snap it


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Aug 18 2009, 09:41 AM~14803802
> *it would be nice to see you ,carlos or anybody else that use to come to sam's  :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS TRUE IT SUCKS ALL THE RIDERS GOT MARRIED AND KIDS NOW WE ARE STUCK AT HOME BUT IM SLOWLY MAKING MY WAY BACK OUT THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN

WHERE'S EVERYONE AT I HOPE THIS TOPIC DON'T DIE OUT


----------



## R0L0

<div><embed src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F0%252F181%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZJfox000/transport.swf" loop="false" quality="best" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="100" height="120" name="transport" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" wmode="transparent" flashvars="code=F/0/181&partner=ZSzeb110_ZJfox000" />
</div>


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650




----------



## 0oReFLuXo0

Gotta love that place!!!


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0

:biggrin:


----------



## EASTBAY 925

uffin:


----------



## eerazo

This makes me go way back! I used to live in Via linares in San lorenzo and loved to go and kick it at sams. I now live in Kansas


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14828714
> *This makes me go way back! I used to live in Via linares in San lorenzo and loved to go and kick it at sams. I now live in Kansas
> *


who shot mac dre


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 20 2009, 01:53 PM~14829459
> *who shot mac dre
> *


Some Mayate!
Did they ever fix up the Lorenzo Theater?


----------



## 69 droptop cut

nope Lorenzo Theater is same way.


----------



## eerazo

Wow! I figured it would look nice by now they said they were fixing it back in 98 WTF any way how is it over there? Any new gangs out there or is it still A'st,B'st,?
Is Royal ave still a gang over there?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

anyone going out tonight?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 22 2009, 04:47 PM~14849457
> *anyone going out tonight?
> *


Sorry Wayne, couldnt make it out there. We were taking TJ's brothers Wife out for her b-day to teh Saddle Rack. I might be cruising around tonight!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 23 2009, 11:15 AM~14854451
> *Sorry Wayne, couldnt make it out there. We were taking TJ's brothers Wife out for her b-day to teh Saddle Rack. I might be cruising around tonight!!
> *


let me know, nobody was out lasty night...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 23 2009, 01:18 PM~14855152
> *let me know, nobody was out lasty night...
> *


That doesnt surprise me anymore. Its just not the same. I dont know what to do. Ill hit you up though. If you want, come on by, we have to look at the lincoln and start the process of a lot of custom work. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

I will be out there this saturday ....


----------



## lowriv1972

If anyone needs striping let me know. Need to make some extra cash to fund some stuff for the Lincoln!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

my 62 is up for sale or trade if anyone is interested!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 24 2009, 05:37 PM~14867972
> *my 62 is up for sale or trade if anyone is interested!!!!!!!!!
> *


What happened to the 60??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 24 2009, 04:49 PM~14868081
> *What happened to the 60??
> *


still working on it but im still open for others....


----------



## dropped81

anyone got a rear bumper for a 68 and the tail light lens to


----------



## kingofdahill88

i need a burger :around:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Aug 26 2009, 08:39 AM~14886022
> *i need a burger  :around:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

who's gonna be out tonight?


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 29 2009, 09:28 AM~14918870
> *who's gonna be out tonight?
> *


Im Thinking..........thinking.........maybe after we have our club meeting tonight.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 29 2009, 09:28 AM~14918870
> *who's gonna be out tonight?
> *


I am going out there, not in the Lincoln though :uh: Loose spokes :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 24 2009, 03:55 PM~14867026
> *I will be out there this saturday ....
> *


where were you????


----------



## R0L0

good seeing everyone tonite!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

I AM LOOKING AT THE 17TH OF OCTOBER FOR A HOP!! WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS FOR THE POT MONEY. IF YOU KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING PLEASE PM ME AND I CAN GET YOU THE INFORMATION!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 30 2009, 12:17 AM~14924720
> *good seeing everyone tonite!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## CadillacKidd

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 3 2009, 10:46 AM~14970023
> *ttt
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Upcoming Events
October 17th Car Hop - Pending sponsors
November 21 -Enchanted Creation and Bay Area Bosses First Turkey Drive


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 3 2009, 06:07 PM~14974416
> *Upcoming Events
> October 17th Car Hop - Pending sponsors
> November 21 -Enchanted Creation and Bay Area Bosses First Turkey Drive
> *



Oct 17th....wtf I got to cut my grass that day


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 01:01 AM~14978224
> *Oct 17th....wtf I got to cut my grass that day
> *


ME TOO!! AND I GOT TO GET READY FOR TRICK OR TREAT...... :0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 4 2009, 01:04 AM~14978233
> *ME TOO!! AND I GOT TO GET READY FOR TRICK OR TREAT...... :0
> *


hno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

STILL GOT THE FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED FRAME FOR SALE..... TRUST ME YOU CANT GET A FRAME LIKE THIS BUILT FOR UNDER 3,000 BY A SHOP..... THROW ME AN OFFER I WAS ASKING 1,700 OBO I PAID OVER 2K


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 3 2009, 06:07 PM~14974416
> *Upcoming Events
> October 17th Car Hop - Pending sponsors
> November 21 -Enchanted Creation and Bay Area Bosses First Turkey Drive
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14981326
> *STILL GOT THE FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED FRAME FOR SALE..... TRUST ME YOU CANT GET A FRAME LIKE THIS BUILT FOR UNDER 3,000 BY A SHOP..... THROW ME AN OFFER I WAS ASKING 1,700 OBO I PAID OVER 2K
> *


Did you sell the car?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 01:01 AM~14978224
> *Oct 17th....wtf I got to cut my grass that day
> *


Yeah, sure, you call raising hell that I havent had a Hop, I plan one (with the help of Daniel) and now your not going to make it?? :uh: 






































:biggrin:


----------



## himbone

hey shane you never posted up the pics from the toy drive hop from last year


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2009, 10:51 PM~14986595
> *hey shane you never posted up the pics from the toy drive hop from last year
> *


I didnt have any?? I thought someone did. I will look for them.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2009, 03:46 PM~14983268
> *Did you sell the car?
> *


NOPE  ITS FOR SALE TOO, JUST HAVE TO PAY BILLS BADLY, AND IF ANYTHING LEFT I CAN PUT SOMETHING INTO THE 65 SO I CAN GET BACK INTO IT !!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 5 2009, 09:32 AM~14988728
> *NOPE  ITS FOR SALE TOO, JUST HAVE TO PAY BILLS BADLY, AND IF ANYTHING LEFT I CAN PUT SOMETHING INTO THE 65 SO I CAN GET BACK INTO IT !!!
> *


Whats going on Eddie!!!!! how you been bro?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 3 2009, 06:07 PM~14974416
> *Upcoming Events
> October 17th Car Hop - Pending sponsors
> November 21 -Enchanted Creation and Bay Area Bosses First Turkey Drive
> *


king of cali is on the 18th in sac


----------



## lowriv1972

Of course it is!!! :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 5 2009, 06:57 PM~14991679
> *king of cali is on the 18th in sac
> *


so what? double your money weekend :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 6 2009, 01:18 PM~14996941
> *so what? double your money weekend :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 5 2009, 06:57 PM~14991679
> *king of cali is on the 18th in sac
> *


Sounds like if break something at Sams, you have about 10 hours to get it fixed!! :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

Ill be ready to hop in sac for the king of cali.who ever wants to slap some $$$$$$ on the hood holla at me no less than a 1k at a time


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2009, 03:05 PM~14997218
> *Sounds like if break something at Sams, you have about 10 hours to get it fixed!! :biggrin:
> *


sssshhhhh!! if you tell him that he wont come to sams :0 :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 6 2009, 03:28 PM~14997368
> *Ill be ready to hop in sac for the king of cali.who ever wants to slap some $$$$$$ on the hood holla at me no less than a 1k at a time
> *


single or double?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2009, 03:05 PM~14997218
> *Sounds like if break something at Sams, you have about 10 hours to get it fixed!! :biggrin:
> *


no need to fix any thing we aint hopping at either one


----------



## PICAZZO

still have the fully wrapped and molded Frame if you guys can spread the word.... Thanks


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## Elwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15003001
> *still have the fully wrapped and molded Frame if you guys can spread the word.... Thanks
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 6 2009, 03:28 PM~14997368
> *Ill be ready to hop in sac for the king of cali.who ever wants to slap some $$$$$$ on the hood holla at me no less than a 1k at a time
> *




KOO , SINGLE DOUBLE, BRING YOUR MONEY IM READY


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 8 2009, 08:28 AM~15013425
> *KOO , SINGLE DOUBLE, BRING YOUR MONEY IM READY
> *


what up Nelly!!!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 8 2009, 09:30 AM~15013450
> *what up Nelly!!!!!!!
> *


DAMMMM ROLO, 60 RAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
GOOD SHIT BRO :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 8 2009, 09:14 AM~15013874
> *DAMMMM ROLO, 60 RAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> GOOD SHIT BRO :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro.... How are things doggie????


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 7 2009, 07:45 AM~15002327
> *no need to fix any thing we aint hopping at either one
> *


Say What?? :0


----------



## MODHOPPER

BUMP


----------



## Elwood

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 6 2009, 03:28 PM~14997368
> *Ill be ready to hop in sac for the king of cali.who ever wants to slap some $$$$$$ on the hood holla at me no less than a 1k at a time
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_who's rollin out 2 the antioch show sunday hope 2 see all yall there _


----------



## dropped81




----------



## lowriv1972

lethalsdaname[/i]@Sep 11 2009 said:


> [/b]


Got to work, but I will be at the Woodland show on the 27th!!! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15052124
> *
> *


you still living on Lewelling??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

bump for old times


----------



## PICAZZO

lethalsdaname[/i]@Sep 11 2009 said:


> [/b]


LEE CAN YOU SPREAD THE WORD AROUND THAT I HAVE A FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED G-BODY FRAME FOR SALE..... SHOW CAR QUALITY, BUT REINFORCED FOR THE ABUSE !!!


----------



## PICAZZO

FOR PICTURES OF THE FRAME CLICK HERE.....


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1203847



TAKING BEST OFFER.....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 11 2009, 03:43 PM~15054539
> *you still living on Lewelling??
> *


nah bro i stay off hesperian rite before industrial now


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 15 2009, 12:30 AM~15085002
> *nah bro i stay off hesperian rite before industrial now
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 13 2009, 11:43 AM~15066742
> *FOR PICTURES OF THE FRAME CLICK HERE.....
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1203847
> TAKING BEST OFFER.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 18 2009, 05:15 PM~15121984
> *ttt :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up hustler??


----------



## EASTBAY 925

LAST CAR SHOW DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG THIS THURS. SEPT 24 LIVE BAND LOT'S OF CARS AND FEMALES BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, HOTROD BOMB WHATEVER IT'S ON RAILROAD AVE DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT IT STARTS AT 6PM AND CARS START SHOWING UP AT 3 THERE ARE OVER 10 DIFFERENT LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW UP HOPE U GUYS COME DOWN


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by EASTBAY 925_@Sep 21 2009, 01:58 PM~15143378
> *LAST CAR SHOW DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG THIS THURS. SEPT 24 LIVE BAND LOT'S OF CARS AND FEMALES BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, HOTROD BOMB WHATEVER IT'S ON RAILROAD AVE DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT IT STARTS AT 6PM AND CARS START SHOWING UP AT 3 THERE ARE OVER 10 DIFFERENT LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW UP HOPE U GUYS COME DOWN
> *


ima roll out there cant miss the last car show


----------



## lethalsdaname

does anyone have any big body parts i just picket up another one i need some parts


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R0L0

Extremely rough 60 rag Impala for sale. Car is completely rotted on the bottom half of the car. It is perfect to do a conversion on another 59-60 hardtop car does have vin and cowl tag and is off dmv records. No title bill of sale only. 4000.00 obo or trade!!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 02:20 PM~15143050
> *What up hustler??
> *


Wuz up, how you doing?? Everything good over here..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 23 2009, 08:09 PM~15169093
> *Wuz up, how you doing?? Everything good over here..
> *


Im good, getting ready to tear into the lincoln. Hope to be ready for summer.


----------



## dropped81

2500 runs good


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 23 2009, 10:14 PM~15170523
> *Im good, getting ready to tear into the lincoln. Hope to be ready for summer.
> *


Cool, yea trying to get my car out too.


----------



## dropped81




----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 24 2009, 12:34 AM~15171434
> *2500 runs good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will you trade ?


----------



## PICAZZO

STILL HAVE THE FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED G-BODY FRAME FOR SALE AND MY REGAL IS ALSO UP FOR SALE..... MAKE OFFERS GOT TO PAY THESE BILLS.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

BEST OFFER ON REGAL.... AND FRAME


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 27 2009, 12:57 PM~15199498
> *BEST OFFER ON REGAL.... AND FRAME
> *


100


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

LOOKS LIKE THIS TOPIC WENT BACK TO "SAM'S SWAPMEET"... :angry: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 28 2009, 11:10 AM~15207693
> *:angry:
> *


EXACTLY HOW I FEEL ABOUT ALL THAT BULLSH*T!!!! :angry:


----------



## Coast One

:0 :angry:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 27 2009, 11:49 PM~15204485
> *LOOKS LIKE THIS TOPIC WENT BACK TO "SAM'S SWAPMEET"... :angry:  :uh:   :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 PROBABLY GET A BIGGER TURN OUT IF HE THRU ONE EVERY SATURDAY :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 27 2009, 11:49 PM~15204485
> *LOOKS LIKE THIS TOPIC WENT BACK TO "SAM'S SWAPMEET"... :angry:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 We have a hop coming up on the 17th of October!! We have been out there this summer.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2009, 02:51 PM~15220320
> *:0  :0 We have a hop coming up on the 17th of October!! We have been out there this summer.
> *


YEA I KNOW :cheesy: :cheesy: STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 30 2009, 02:24 AM~15226003
> *YEA I KNOW :cheesy:  :cheesy:  STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks Bro!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 29 2009, 02:51 PM~15220320
> *:0  :0 We have a hop coming up on the 17th of October!! We have been out there this summer.
> *


I got a good frame for a HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81




----------



## dropped81

i went thru for awhile today


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:24 AM~15218554
> *:0  :angry:
> 
> PROBABLY GET A BIGGER TURN OUT IF HE THRU ONE EVERY SATURDAY  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


may as well, nobody goes there anymore anyway.... :|


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15260441
> *may as well, nobody goes there anymore anyway.... :|
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 3 2009, 08:21 PM~15260419
> *i went thru for awhile today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Oct 4 2009, 09:19 AM~15263613
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15260441
> *may as well, nobody goes there anymore anyway.... :|
> *


People have just gotten away from actually getting off thier ass and driving anywhere!!! I cant wait til the Lincoln is done, I will be out all the time!!!! The only reason Im building the car is to have something on the streets!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

TTT FOR THE HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

*PRIZES*</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>*$100 FIRST IN STREET ONLY
$150 FIRST IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE
$50 SECOND IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE*


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## big rube

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## CHICALI_70

next saturday fo sho


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 7 2009, 08:42 PM~15298318
> *PRIZES</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>$100 FIRST IN STREET ONLY
> $150 FIRST IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE
> $50 SECOND IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE
> *


so theres 3 hop classes and the only rules for single and double are the lockup heights right shane?? and the street class is for single or double??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 7 2009, 08:42 PM~15298318
> *PRIZES</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>$100 FIRST IN STREET ONLY
> $150 FIRST IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE
> $50 SECOND IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE
> *


what if we get stuck???


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 10 2009, 07:48 AM~15318658
> *what if we get stuck???
> *


 :nono: No getting stuck. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 9 2009, 09:00 PM~15316302
> *so theres 3 hop classes and the only rules for single and double are the lockup heights right shane?? and the street class is for single or double??
> *


Street class is double and single, swang what you brang!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Morning Sams Fam!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

BGQJO_Rsf2c


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

its pretty quite in here for a hop coming up :0


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 15 2009, 07:46 AM~15364003
> *its pretty quite in here for a hop coming up :0
> *



You sure have time to spend on the internet and no time to return calls :twak:


----------



## lowriv1972

A couple of days!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

A few more hours and its on!!!! Cant wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Man it was a good ass night out there!!! A lot of faces I havent seen in years!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Oct 19 2009, 09:45 AM~15400544
> *:0
> *


Where were you??? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 18 2009, 01:00 AM~15391279
> *Man it was a good ass night out there!!! A lot of faces I havent seen in years!!!
> *


GOT OUT THERE LATE BUT STILL GOT TO SEE SOME ACTION


















THIS 63 WAS BAAD. ALL IT WAS MISSING WAS SOME MATCHING INTERIOR, BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION. uffin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

yea that 63 was nice! i hadnt seen it around before...


----------



## CE 707

it was good to get out there and see all you guys wish it was easy to jump in the car and go out there i would go there more often


----------



## lowriv1972

THIS 63 WAS BAAD. ALL IT WAS MISSING WAS SOME MATCHING INTERIOR, BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION. uffin:










This guy lives litarally around the corner from me. Car is bad as fuck!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2009, 05:25 PM~15405085
> *it was good to get out there and see all you guys wish it was easy to jump in the car and go out there i would go there more often
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR HANDICAPPED...

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2009, 05:35 PM~15405225
> *YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR HANDICAPPED...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

I had a great time on saturday night!
sam's


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2009, 05:35 PM~15405225
> *YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR HANDICAPPED...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

What up Sams Fam!!!


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

Damn, this topic has fell off!! :uh:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 26 2009, 09:52 AM~15469436
> *Damn, this topic has fell off!! :uh:
> *


yup


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 26 2009, 01:05 PM~15470572
> *yup
> *


It aint dead yet!!! Next year it wil be crackin!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 26 2009, 01:23 PM~15470743
> *It aint dead yet!!! Next year it wil be crackin!!
> *


start getting the hops set up for next year so it can be put on the calendar early... maybe one around the beginning of summer?? let me know if you need help with anything.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2009, 01:21 PM~15471230
> *start getting the hops set up for next year so it can be put on the calendar early... maybe one around the beginning of summer?? let me know if you need help with anything.
> *


hopefully my car will be ready to hop by then :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 26 2009, 07:45 PM~15475295
> *hopefully my car will be ready to hop by then :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 28 2009, 03:16 PM~15494871
> *ttt
> *


are you guys (low creations) gonna be out next year? i really didnt see you guys this year.... although i didnt go to that many shows


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 29 2009, 12:08 AM~15500862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2009, 12:12 PM~15480808
> *:thumbsup:
> *


toy drive? hop flyer yet?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 28 2009, 03:33 PM~15495070
> *are you guys (low creations) gonna be out next year? i really didnt see you guys this year.... although i didnt go to that many shows
> *


Ohh yea we will be out! :biggrin: :biggrin: Last couple years guys been selling cars and but new stuff to build up :biggrin: .


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## R0L0

Ok everyone its that time again... Let do it big for the less fortunate kids and give them a Christmas to remember!!!!!!!

Again this year Wire Wheel King will be a sponsor of our toy drive. We will be raffling of a set of 13x7 Cross Lace 72 spoke wheels. They will be a 1 off custom set of wheels. Black hub and dishes silver leafed and pin striped by Leasure Line Graphics. Stainless steel spokes and nipples with Chrome 3 wing Super Swept knock off!! Tickets will be 20.00 a piece. So take your chance at winning this custom set of wheels for a value of over 2500.00 here is your chance to own some top quality wheels for a fraction of the cost and make a difference in a kids life!!!!!!! 

*Thank You Wire Wheel King!!!!*










Toy drive flier coming soon later today or tomorrow... :biggrin: 

Thank You
Rolo


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15548205
> *Ok everyone its that time again... Let do it big for the less fortunate kids and give them a Christmas to remember!!!!!!!
> 
> Again this year Wire Wheel King will be a sponsor of our toy drive.  We will be raffling of a set of 13x7 Cross Lace 72 spoke wheels. They will be a 1 off custom set of  wheels. Black hub and dishes silver leafed and pin striped by Leasure Line Graphics. Stainless steel spokes and nipples with Chrome 3 wing Super Swept knock off!! Tickets will be 20.00 a piece. So take your chance at winning this custom set of wheels for a value of over 2500.00 here is your chance to own some top quality wheels for a fraction of the cost and make a difference in a kids life!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank You Wire Wheel King!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy drive flier coming soon later today or tomorrow... :biggrin:
> 
> Thank You
> Rolo
> *


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 4 2009, 01:40 PM~15561898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Dont forget about the Turkey drive on the 21st!!!


----------



## dropped81

anyone going saturday?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 11 2009, 09:58 PM~15639766
> *anyone going saturday?
> *


Not this weekend, If my plans get canceled, Ill be there.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 12 2009, 08:57 AM~15643693
> *Not this weekend, If my plans get canceled, Ill be there.
> *


----------



## sharky_510

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

HERE YOU GO ROLO, GOOD JOB BROTHA....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 14 2009, 04:45 PM~15666408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO ROLO, GOOD JOB BROTHA....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thanks Paully


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 14 2009, 06:24 PM~15666586
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thanks Paully
> *


NO PROBLEM MY BROTHA..... :cheesy:


----------



## CadillacKidd

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Today is the Turkey Drive!!!! ANd it looks like its gonna be a good day! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

it was a good weekend after all!!! Smas was a decent turn out, cold as fuck in the later afternoon!! But all in all a good turn out!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 14 2009, 05:45 PM~15666408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO ROLO, GOOD JOB BROTHA....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 68niou1

TTTTTT


----------



## 64DROPP




----------



## 925rider

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 29 2009, 09:17 PM~15817118
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


You guys comin out this weekend??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 30 2009, 01:29 PM~15823106
> *You guys comin out this weekend??
> *



whats up homie!! We had already commited to go to untouchables in pittsburg on sat but may come after. what time is the hopp????


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 30 2009, 02:00 PM~15823839
> *whats up homie!! We had already commited to go to untouchables in pittsburg on sat but may come after. what time is the hopp????
> *


hops at 7 :biggrin:
theres so many toydrives going on right now, its hard to support all of them. there should be some in the summer and spring. spread them out, everyone can have a successfull food and toy drive... kids and families need food and toys all year round not just christmas... :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15824483
> *hops at 7 :biggrin:
> theres so many toydrives going on right now, its hard to support all of them. there should be some in the summer and spring. spread them out, everyone can have a successfull food and toy drive... kids and families need food and toys all year round not just christmas... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15824483
> *hops at 7 :biggrin:
> theres so many toydrives going on right now, its hard to support all of them. there should be some in the summer and spring. spread them out, everyone can have a successfull food and toy drive... kids and families need food and toys all year round not just christmas... :biggrin:
> *


Its funny you say that, the place I donate to and I were talking about that! You might just see a "Christmas in July" toy drive!!


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 2 2009, 11:57 AM~15846119
> *Its funny you say that, the place I donate to and I were talking about that! You might just see a "Christmas in July" toy drive!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

see you guys later :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972

It was a good night last night!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

i swear if yall ever have something on a sunday i will show up SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 7 2009, 04:58 PM~15902750
> *i swear if yall ever have something on a sunday  i will show up  SUNDAY  SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY  SUNDAY
> *


 :uh: Your killin me Lee!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

see this what happens when i come out on sundays


----------



## dropped81




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 07:13 PM~15941643
> *see this what happens when i come out on sundays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good lee but you need some air in them front tires


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 07:13 PM~15941643
> *see this what happens when i come out on sundays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


temp sticker :nono:


----------



## lethalsdaname

well if u got smog hook up let me know lol


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 20 2009, 10:57 PM~16043424
> *well if u got smog hook up let me know lol
> *


how does that not pass smog?


----------



## BOUNZIN

my near death experince





























this was about a block away from the van









i was getting in the van and for some reason i had a feeling to jump on the floor board and just then this car grazed my hip and spun me around and with the impact the window exploded and got glass all in my arms


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2009, 10:17 PM~16043599
> *how does that not pass smog?
> *



black people dont get those privileges we just get a temp sticker i thought u knew


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## 925rider

feliz navidad


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2009, 11:14 AM~16046901
> *my near death experince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was about a block away from the van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was getting in the van and for some reason i had a feeling to jump on the floor board and just then this car grazed my hip and spun me around and with the impact the window exploded and got glass all in my arms
> *


Fuck bro!! You ok???


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 26 2009, 03:48 PM~16095274
> *Fuck bro!! You ok???
> *


yeah im good back and knee are killing me, and the body shop says it's fixable no frame damage which is a good thing, the broad's lucky i just got done putting my daugther in her seat nd then was getting in mine, f it would of happen while i was putting her in i would probbly be in jail right now for kiling the old broad, o got the report she is 76


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 29 2009, 03:55 PM~16123673
> *yeah im good back and knee are killing me, and the body shop says it's fixable no frame damage which is a good thing, the broad's lucky i just got done putting my daugther in her seat nd then was getting in mine, f it would of happen while i was putting her in i would probbly be in jail right now for kiling the old broad, o got the report she is 76
> *


dam her ass shouldnt even be driving but the good thing is you ok and Im sure you will be geting paid from it :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 29 2009, 06:07 PM~16125840
> *dam her ass shouldnt even be driving but the good thing is you ok and Im sure you will be geting paid from it :0  :cheesy:
> *


WE WILL SEE, PAY OFF MY BILLS AND THEN MAYBE GET A NEW PROJECT


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## wimone

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! 
SEE YOU ALL AT THE 20 DOLLER BURGER SPOT!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16156358
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!
> SEE YOU ALL AT THE 20 DOLLER BURGER SPOT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Check out this new lowrider fourm its a cool site I just happened to stumble on it today

http://www.customcarforums.com/

I encourage all of you to sign up and register it is a mix of layitlow and facebook. this is where you will now find me :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

Nothin as good as lay it low


----------



## BoyleHeights323

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 7 2010, 11:23 AM~16207448
> *Nothin as good as lay it low
> *


 :uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 6 2010, 06:23 PM~16207448
> *Nothin as good as lay it low
> *


its still a fairly new site give it some time!! but yes layitlow is the shit!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 6 2010, 09:07 PM~16209011
> *its still  a fairly new site give it some time!! but yes layitlow is the shit!!!
> *


ive been a forum sponcer for some time now there


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 10:49 PM~16211227
> *ive been a forum sponcer for some time now there
> *


ya I saw that!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## dropped81

i got a 74 impala glasshouse if anyones interested


----------



## CadillacKidd

ttt


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## lowriv1972

its been a while since I was in here!! Take This Bitch to the Top!!!!


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

anyone has a set up for sale let me know im lookin for one


----------



## locs_650

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 20 2010, 01:46 PM~16671075
> *ttt
> *


So when you movin back???


----------



## kingofdahill88

man i am gettin cabin fever already :sprint:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Feb 28 2010, 11:14 AM~16749702
> *man i am gettin cabin fever already :sprint:
> *


Need to get out and go for a ride, I call shotgun???


----------



## dropped81

so whens everyone gonna start kicking it at sams


----------



## sharky_510

:wave:


----------



## maddhoppr

those good ole' days atg sam's....

View My Video

View My Video

View My Video
View My Video

View


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Mar 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16825692
> *those good ole' days atg sam's....
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> View My Video
> 
> View
> *http://tinypic.com/m/5ziel1/2


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## R0L0




----------



## SINFUL1

me and the kids were there last night for milkshakes


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 14 2010, 10:24 AM~16886465
> *me and the kids were there last night for milkshakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
next time hit me up.


----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sharky_510

TTT


----------



## 68niou1




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top for Sams!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6

1983 CUTLASS..interior is a lil dirty but is excellet.i will take more pics if it doesnt sell by the weekend.the motor makes a knocking/ping noise havent looked at the car so i dont know i received the car how it is i believe the odometer said 89xxx miles i will double check and by the interior i believe that is true. dash board is super clean no cracks at all..headliner is perfect.manual windows not power...will not part out.i do have 2 euro clips 1 complete 1 only the header for an extra cost if the buyer is interested in 1. i will not sell any clip unless it goes with the car here is a pic of the complete u can see the partial in the background


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## lowriv1972

Wish I could have made it!!


----------



## CE 707

WHAT UP EVERYBODY


----------



## kingofdahill88

what no vidieo of the truck


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2010, 11:00 PM~17302127
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY
> *


What it dew pimp??


----------



## eastbay_drop

camera died at the end of my car hopping the first time, the truck was workin good though



> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Apr 26 2010, 09:01 AM~17304514
> *what no vidieo of the truck
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 26 2010, 12:19 PM~17305937
> *What it dew pimp??
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO JUST TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE NEW SEASON HOW BOUT YOU WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO ?


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Apr 26 2010, 08:01 AM~17304514
> *what no vidieo of the truck
> *


you got that bad of memory? it was just saturday.. or is it you dont believe what u seen lol :biggrin:


----------



## kingofdahill88

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Apr 27 2010, 11:08 AM~17317574
> *you got that bad of memory? it was just saturday.. or is it you dont believe what u seen lol :biggrin:
> *


i know what i saw just lookin for proof you did it :biggrin: 
and you know i got old timers lol


----------



## upncomin6

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Apr 27 2010, 09:46 AM~17317958
> *i know what i saw just lookin for proof you did it  :biggrin:
> and you know i got old timers lol
> *


dont worry bout it..that wont be the last time lol :loco:


----------



## SINFUL1

ANOTHER NIGHT IN THE BAY, HAD TO STOP AND GET SOME DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482










*EAST SIDE RIDERS
CHICANOS PRIDE
DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY
Patróns Car Club
LUXURIOUS
ANTIGUOS
CHEVITOS
GOODTIMES
BLVD. KINGS
INDIVIDUALS
DROPPED81
CALI LIFE
MADDHOPPR
NOKTUNAL
EXCANDALOW
SOCIOS
UNIQUES
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
INSPIRATIONS
OFFICIAL
AZTECAS
EMINENCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
DUKE'S NO.CAL
AZTEC CREATIONS
USO
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS*


----------



## 925rider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 27 2010, 11:50 AM~17318597
> *ANOTHER NIGHT IN THE BAY, HAD TO STOP AND GET SOME DINNER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tragon..... :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

chillin at SAM's after the carshow at Arroyo H.S. on Saturday


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

TO THE TOP


----------



## BOUNZIN

wow i have not seen this topic for a minute


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## 925rider




----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## kingofdahill88

ttt for sams family


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 22 2010, 10:37 AM~17570659
> *ttt for sams family
> *


----------



## 925rider

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i was on my way home from a quincenera (SP) and seen a few lowriders there tonight so i had to roll through (on 3) real quick... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17574221
> *i was on my way home from a quincenera (SP) and seen a few lowriders there tonight so i had to roll through (on 3) real quick... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

sup wayne! any adjustable uppers out there for sale?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 26 2010, 12:19 PM~17305937
> *What it dew pimp??
> *


sorry im a bit late on the post im cool bro same old thing you comming up for the show this weekend


----------



## 925rider




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17574221
> *i was on my way home from a quincenera (SP) and seen a few lowriders there tonight so i had to roll through (on 3) real quick... :biggrin:
> *


THATz WHATz UP


----------



## puertorican65

JUST IN CASE ANYONE IS INTERESTED I GOT THESE FOR SALE $400.00 FIRM THEY CAME OFF A CHRYSLER ASPEN 5 BOLT PATTERN


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 1 2010, 07:44 AM~17662555
> *JUST IN CASE ANYONE IS INTERESTED I GOT THESE FOR SALE $400.00 FIRM THEY CAME OFF A CHRYSLER ASPEN 5 BOLT PATTERN
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1IMAG0007.jpg[/img]
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1IMAG0008.jpg[/img]
> [/b][/quote][color=red][SIZE=4]SOLD SOLD SOLD[/color][/SIZE]
> 
> *


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 1 2010, 04:42 PM~17667364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP BIG JUNE  HOPE YALL DOIN GOOD.


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

3WHEEL GONE BAD!DAMMMM BRUHH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCFiIjoIEgk
:roflmao: :twak: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Jun 4 2010, 09:52 PM~17700235
> *WHATS UP BIG JUNE  HOPE YALL DOIN GOOD.
> *


WHAT UP, WE DOING GOOD MY OLDEST JUST GRADUATED FROM HIGH SCHOOL AND JUST WAITING TILL THE CAR COMES HOME








AND BUILT MY SON A TRIKE TO GET HIM STARTED IN THE GAME


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17717621
> *WHAT UP, WE DOING GOOD MY OLDEST JUST GRADUATED FROM HIGH SCHOOL AND JUST WAITING TILL THE CAR COMES HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BUILT MY SON A TRIKE TO GET HIM STARTED IN THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 8 2010, 03:22 PM~17729972
> *nice bike
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTMFT


----------



## big rube

LOOKING FOR A TRADE OF EQUAL VALUE 
2 PUMP 6 BATT SET UP LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS
PARTIAL WRAP WITH EXTENDED A ARMS
12'S IN THE REAR 8'S IN THE FRONT
LOCATED BAY AREA
IM LOOKING FOR A 70-75 RAG BUT OPEN TO ALL TRADES


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=


----------



## Guest

:drama:


----------



## 6MIDNITE6

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17717621
> *WHAT UP, WE DOING GOOD MY OLDEST JUST GRADUATED FROM HIGH SCHOOL AND JUST WAITING TILL THE CAR COMES HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BUILT MY SON A TRIKE TO GET HIM STARTED IN THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS HELLA CEO BIG JUNE AM GLAD EVERYTHINGZ GOIN GOOD FOR U AND THA FAMILY.SEE YOU SOON JUNE


----------



## Mike_e

TTT


----------



## jose510ss

TTT uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

does anyone have any cough medicine? I have not been feeling too good lately and its not easy to come by.... send me a Message if you have a plug


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jun 25 2010, 04:15 PM~17887953
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2010, 10:55 PM~17896530
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jun 18 2010, 02:57 AM~17822152
> *TTT
> *


----------



## H0PSH0P

Bump for SAMS


----------



## dropped81




----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 29 2010, 12:57 PM~17917736
> *
> *


lets kick it at sams soon people


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jun 29 2010, 12:16 PM~17917931
> *lets kick it at sams soon people
> *


hurry up and finish my car and we can :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ima be up early tomorow foo getting tatted at my house if you wanna come by


----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551139


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jun 29 2010, 01:16 PM~17917931
> *lets kick it at sams soon people
> *



theres a toy drive and hop comming up on the 24th


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 12 2010, 09:47 PM~18031468
> *theres a toy drive and hop comming up on the 24th
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 13 2010, 05:51 PM~18038868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bump :wow:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hop this saturday with a nice payout... should be packed out there! :yes:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18099354
> *hop this saturday with a nice payout... should be packed out there! :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lesstime

some one send me a shake 
oh and for you bike guys and girls
posting for my uncle will not shipp pick up only in discory bay stockton area
cali
both are schwinns have all the stock parts stamped (s) seat clamps and what not badages are in good shape 
tire on this one are 22x1.75








tires on this one are 20x1.75 









both in really good shape if you like to talk to him send me your name and number and ill give it to him br forreal no b.s thanks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

ttt one more day...


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18099354
> *hop this saturday with a nice payout... should be packed out there! :yes:
> *


Payout haves been cut


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jul 24 2010, 12:24 AM~18128250
> *Payout haves been cut
> *


----------



## dropped81

see everyone later


----------



## sharky_510

:wave:


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## SJDEUCE

Good Morning :biggrin: 

*Hillview Park 
Adrian Way and Ocala Ave, San Jose, CA, 95122*










http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...,341.06,,0,0.28

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=551139&st=0



*
8/7/2010/SATURDAY*


----------



## lowriv1972

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R7GS1hjY5g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KD14nF6zcU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4NymMbQMRE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI_i6zH-8LI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69i_FqxVl8U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLHLPVxzayM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiIJHR5AGBM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U6H32UKWFg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STUVF4nkuyQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdvSqSWbPc


----------



## SJDEUCE

who took it? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2010, 06:45 PM~18157780
> *who took it? :biggrin:
> *


Hit-em-hydraulics in the Truck for double and the 64 in single


----------



## dropped81




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 26 2010, 05:26 PM~18146320
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R7GS1hjY5g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KD14nF6zcU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4NymMbQMRE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI_i6zH-8LI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69i_FqxVl8U
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLHLPVxzayM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiIJHR5AGBM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U6H32UKWFg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STUVF4nkuyQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdvSqSWbPc
> *


----------



## jose510ss

uffin:


----------



## dropped81

we were out there for awhile


----------



## Mike_e

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 6 2010, 08:45 AM~18244722
> *:biggrin:
> *


probaly the last time those 2 caddys will be at sams together before we sell em


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2010, 07:01 PM~18248507
> *probaly the last time those 2 caddys will be at sams together before we sell em
> *


sadly yes


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 6 2010, 07:36 PM~18248972
> *sadly yes
> *


yup i was out there for a quick minute tonite to


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2010, 11:33 PM~18250138
> *yup i was out there for a quick minute tonite to
> *


PIC :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 6 2010, 11:05 PM~18250305
> *PIC :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


didnt have room on my phone 
we were out there again today :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

*1 more week to go, just a reminder* :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 7 2010, 10:08 PM~18255062
> *didnt have room on my phone
> we were out there again today :biggrin:
> *


everyday haha :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## Mike_e

T


T


T


----------



## jose510ss

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

I am selling all 4 of my House Of Kolors Custom Paint Chip Booklets. All there, no scratches, REAL paint chips of different custom colors. Located In the Bay Area














































$50 dollars for all!


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18331437


----------



## 925rider




----------



## jose510ss

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Whats Up Everyone? Just wanted to Put it out there that Butter's had another Liter of Puppies all Females! I currently have 6 puppies they are Pure Bred Miniature Pincher Puppies I am asking 300 obo for the Brown ones and 350 for the black and brown ones I also have a Redish brown and tan one which is a rare find so Im asking 375 obo ... 


































































PARENTS:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 6 2010, 12:08 PM~18498183
> *Whats Up Everyone? Just wanted to Put it out there that Butter's had another Liter of Puppies all Females! I currently have 6 puppies they are Pure Bred Miniature Pincher Puppies I am asking 300 obo for the Brown ones and 350 for the black and brown ones I also have a Redish brown and tan one which is a rare find so Im asking 375 obo ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARENTS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 09:09 PM~18502803
> *:uh:
> *


Come on my ***** I know you want one :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 08:09 PM~18502803
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

STILL FOR SALE!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 24 2010, 01:49 AM~18649679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

My Boy Mr. Kee's new club song...


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## 925rider




----------



## dropped81

we were out there tonite....


----------



## jose510ss

TTT BAD ASS MONTE


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18877119
> *we were out there tonite....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Oct 22 2010, 03:00 PM~18882839
> *TTT BAD ASS MONTE
> *


it got better :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 23 2010, 08:34 PM~18890881
> *it got better :biggrin:
> *


hell yea! :wow:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## Mike_e

TTT for sams super burger


----------



## jose510ss

TTT for SAMs


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 6T5 SHARK

:biggrin: TTT for Sams


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## PICAZZO

Does this place still exsist? lol :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Dec 1 2010, 01:10 PM~19210980
> *Does this place still exsist? lol  :biggrin:
> *


i post it there at least once a week


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 4 2010, 02:56 AM~19234791
> *i post it there at least once a week
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 4 2010, 02:56 AM~19234791
> *i post it there at least once a week
> *


haha yup
shake and fries :happysad: haha


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 4 2010, 05:50 PM~19239158
> *haha yup
> shake and fries  :happysad:  haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## dropped81

i was out there last nite even tho it was raining


----------



## ltd_king

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 18 2010, 05:15 PM~19362373
> *i was out there last nite even tho it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Dec 19 2010, 05:54 PM~19370157
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  i was out there today to :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## jose510ss

TTT for the new year


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jan 12 2011, 09:21 PM~19581699
> *TTT for the new year
> *


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## LOWRAIDER59

ITS PUSTO B JUMPING TONITE!!!


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

FAMILIA C.C. AND FRIENDS KICKIN IT AT SAMS RITE NOW!!!!!


----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 11:12 PM~19793045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UCETAH

DAM I MISS THE BAY!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

WHEN IS THE FIRST GET TOGETHER AT SAM'S FOR THIS YEAR?


----------



## jose510ss

TTT uffin:


----------



## dropped81




----------



## jose510ss

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 11:12 PM~19793045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


rite by my house :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

WE WERE OUT THERE TONITE


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 5 2011, 10:28 PM~20025231
> *WE WERE OUT THERE TONITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
T
T
T


----------



## jose510ss

we are at sams right now


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 11 2011, 09:06 PM~20071826
> *we are at sams right now
> *


----------



## Mike_e

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname

5th wheel for sale 450 comes with big body bumper p.m me


----------



## 925rider




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 18 2011, 12:43 AM~20119418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  people should say when theyr goin coulda been deep..gud 2see it slowly come back :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 18 2011, 01:14 AM~20119511
> * people should say when theyr goin coulda been deep..gud 2see it slowly come back :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 925rider

:wow:  600 pages :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 18 2011, 01:14 AM~20119511
> * people should say when theyr goin coulda been deep..gud 2see it slowly come back :biggrin:
> *


i was just passin thru :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81




----------



## locs_650

TTMFT 


:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## Reyes510

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=175367242507566


----------



## KingsWood

:cheesy:


----------



## dropped81

we was out today :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 7 2011, 07:58 PM~20286679
> *we was out today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sams top customers :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mike_e

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

we were out there last night


----------



## dropped81




----------



## jose510ss

ttt


----------



## family affair




----------



## jose510ss

burgers and pizza


----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good spot!!!!!!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20355856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sharky_510

so whos going to be out there saturday??


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 19 2011, 07:09 AM~20371716
> *burgers and pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS JUST NOT COOL.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 22 2011, 11:07 PM~20401012
> *THATS JUST NOT COOL.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


i ate there so im good :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 21 2011, 06:05 PM~20392592
> *so whos going to be out there saturday??
> *


im heading to manteca but if i get back early enough il swing by


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 23 2011, 12:07 AM~20401012
> *THATS JUST NOT COOL.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


i bought sum frys does dat count :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 21 2011, 07:05 PM~20392592
> *so whos going to be out there saturday??
> *


Me! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

*HAPPY EASTER*


----------



## 925rider




----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 10 2011, 11:46 PM~20308184
> *we were out there last night
> *


WAYNE WHEN ARE YOU GONNA GET OUT OF UR ZIP CODE??????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20355856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T
T
T 
stopd by sams sat,gud 2c people out!


----------



## dropped81

WE WERE OUT FOR A LIL BIT


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 29 2011, 09:31 PM~20451615
> *WE WERE OUT FOR A LIL BIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yezzir :biggrin: 
caprice getn ready 4the BBQ :cheesy:


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 30 2011, 12:22 AM~20452666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 28 2011, 10:35 PM~20445207
> *WAYNE WHEN ARE YOU GONNA GET OUT OF UR ZIP CODE??????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i dont know, i like it here... :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss

TTT uffin:


----------



## dropped81

GOOD SEEING EVERYONE LAST NIGHT


----------



## GUS 650

invitation for this sunday :biggrin: hope to see yall there homies


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593442

$3000.00 cash in the hop pot as of 5/11/2011


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20355856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember last time we did a function there they shut it down and brought out the getto bird and a dozen. Or so hater ass. Cops


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20549092
> *I remember last time we did a function there they shut it down and brought out the getto bird and a dozen.  Or so hater ass. Cops
> *


we got all the permits so hopfully they dont fuck with us,this is our first time doing something there.do u know if last time they had the permits?we dont want to get shut down. i think it should b cool, dont trip bro just come on down and have fun with us  :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

the uso's will be there too suport onelove


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 14 2011, 09:57 AM~20551388
> *the uso's will be there too suport onelove
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the support bro  :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## upncomin6

bump for sams..hope this hop does a lot better than the previously sucessful hops


----------



## jose510ss

TTT uffin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## Mike_e

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

Man, I just went through a good majority of the pages in this topic and wondered what the hell happened to this topic? We need to bring this bitch back up!!!


----------



## dropped81

:yes::yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

TTT for Samuel's!


----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

Whats crackin the Sams fam??? Saturday should be a great night, we all heading out there, spread the word!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

What's Up Sam's Family!


----------



## lowriv1972

SUP FOO


----------



## R0L0

Had a nice turn out last nite even thou the weather was fucked, I wish I brought my camera but only took this pic with my cell when we first got there..


----------



## 925rider

E.C. ROLO said:


> Had a nice turn out last nite even thou the weather was fucked, I wish I brought my camera but only took this pic with my cell when we first got there..


----------



## dropped81

Wicked Ridaz, Aztecas, LayMLow and Northern Califas was at sams yesterday


----------



## 925rider




----------



## PICAZZO

GOING TO BE OUT THERE TOMORROW JUST A BIT LATE SINCE ITS MY BOSSES WEDDING


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

PICAZZO said:


> GOING TO BE OUT THERE TOMORROW JUST A BIT LATE SINCE ITS MY BOSSES WEDDING


see you out there


----------



## 925rider

ttt its going down tonight


----------



## PICAZZO

LOOKING FOR 3 LOWRIDERS FOR A VIDEO SHOOT THIS MONDAY IN SAN FRANCISCO AT 8:00PM SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY! THE VIDEO WILL BE FOR A VERY WELL KNOWN ARTIST NOT AN UP AND COMING ARTIST! PM ME FOR INFO A.S.A.P


----------



## jose510ss

:inout:


----------



## dropped81

MY LAC AND MY BOYS BOX AT SAMS TODAY


----------



## PICAZZO

I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF EVERYONE TOOK THE TIME TO VOTE FOR MY SON...... HE WAS ELECTED FOR A CONTEST THANK YOU! http://photos.parents.com/cutekid/32/2011/6


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310916-100-hopper.html#post14399710


----------



## dropped81

WE WERE OUT AGAIN 

PIC BY SINFUL1


----------



## dropped81

TTT


----------



## R0L0

ttmft


----------



## dropped81




----------



## dropped81




----------



## 925rider




----------



## jose510ss

TTT


----------



## Elwood

COME OUT AND SUPPORT ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO OAKLANDS CHILDRENS HOSPITAL


----------



## upncomin6

Who's ready to play. TOy drive is marked Is July 14 for the enchanted creation toy drive. Event covrage byBIG FISH , LOWRIDER SCENE AND ROLLIN LOWRIDER VIDEOS TOPIC SHOULS B COMMING SOON FROM SHANE. ANOTHER BIG HOP PRIZE ASWELL


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

upncomin6 said:


> Who's ready to play. TOy drive is marked Is July 14 for the enchanted creation toy drive. Event covrage byBIG FISH , LOWRIDER SCENE AND ROLLIN LOWRIDER VIDEOS TOPIC SHOULS B COMMING SOON FROM SHANE. ANOTHER BIG HOP PRIZE ASWELL


 STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALSO....


----------



## upncomin6

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALSO....


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## 925rider

lowriv1972 said:


> ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES
> 
> THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150
> 
> -SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
> -STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
> -UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
> -UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
> -Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
> -MAX 12 BATTERIES
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -14 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -20 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00
> 
> -UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
> $20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY
> 
> RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## dropped81




----------



## R0L0

who's coming out this weekend?


----------



## Justin B

ttt


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## dropped81




----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN

How come nobodys ever sams when im there


----------



## PICAZZO

UPDATES OF THE MONTE?


----------



## BOUNZIN

PICAZZO said:


> UPDATES OF THE MONTE?


it's dead


----------



## PICAZZO

BOUNZIN said:


> it's dead


BULLSHIT BRO YOU WOULD NEVER SELL THAT CAR! HOW MUCH DOES SUAVE WANT FOR HIS REGAL? HEARD HE IS SELLING IT?


----------



## BOUNZIN

Didnt say i sold it, i said it's dead. News to me about him selling it


----------



## PICAZZO

YEAH BLACKICAN SAID HE WAS GOING TO BUY IT FROM HIM


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## PICAZZO

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## MINT'Z

so the double pump class is alowed to get stuck


----------



## 925rider

lowriv1972 said:


> TWO WEEKS AWAY!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES
> 
> THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150
> 
> -SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
> -STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
> -UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
> -UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
> -Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
> -MAX 12 BATTERIES
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -14 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -20 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00
> 
> -UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
> $20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY
> 
> RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## jose510ss

T.T.T for Sam's burgers


----------



## jose510ss

To the top 
Anything this weekend


----------



## BOUNZIN

whats up Sam's family i was there yesterday


----------

